# PF runners thread?



## Guest

I know @Boxer123 is training for a marathon, and several others on the wellness thread are running, plus our members who run with their dogs...

How 'bout a runners thread?

Talk gear, goals, fun stuff, not fun stuff... Any takers?


----------



## diefenbaker

Camelot Challenge.... if I make it this year I shall be resurrecting Sir Runalot


----------



## Guest

diefenbaker said:


> Camelot Challenge.... if I make it this year I shall be resurrecting Sir Runalot


Sorry a bit too cryptic for me 
Camelot Challenge must be a race yes?


----------



## diefenbaker

https://www.facebook.com/CamelotChallenge/

Sir Runalot is my alter ego


----------



## Guest

diefenbaker said:


> https://www.facebook.com/CamelotChallenge/
> 
> Sir Runalot is my alter ego


You have plenty of time to get ready


----------



## Boxer123

Brighton marathon then the Thames trot 50 ! Really struggling to train and work but it's going ok. Love my soloman vest as I can hold everything in there !


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Brighton marathon then the Thames trot 50 ! Really struggling to train and work but it's going ok. Love my soloman vest as I can hold everything in there !


I haven't signed up yet, but I'm shooting for a 50K in October. It's got crazy elevation gain, but it's a beautiful trail. Good luck to you on both those races!

I've shied away from vests because I've yet to find one that doesn't annoy me, but my nathan hydration belt is annoying me now... I wore it today with a different pair of shorts and it chaffed the front of my hip. Not bad, but it was one of those that I noticed as soon as I got in the shower. It's getting to be that time of year where it's all about battling the chafe LOL! I may have to go the vest route.


----------



## Boxer123

I hardly notice it at all and it has space for lilies ball poo bags water and more !


----------



## diefenbaker

I have thought of a running vest.. mainly for the stuff I take for Dief. I take coconut water for him because I know he will drink it so I know he's hydrating. Me... I drink from puddles. I was looking at cheaper ones on Amazon because the Salomon's are so damned expensive. Serious respect to all you peeps doing Ultra's.. especially with elevation.


----------



## FeelTheBern

Running engines...yes. Cars, bikes and garden machinery!
Gear? First gear is best; it's the most powerful.
Fun stuff? Driving the vehicle/operating the machine.
Not fun stuff? Refuelling, maintenance costs.
Goals? Buying a Mercedes GLC.


----------



## Guest

diefenbaker said:


> I was looking at cheaper ones on Amazon because the Salomon's are so damned expensive.


Yes, Salomon really do like their gear don't they 

I'm looking at a Nathan vest on Amazon, but really I need to be able to try out for a few runs, and I don't feel right returning something I've obviously used. I'm going to have to get something sorted though because summer is right around the corner and I'm going to need more than just 16oz of water which is all my belt holds.


----------



## diefenbaker

ouesi said:


> Yes, Salomon really do like their gear don't they


Aonijie seems to be the "Salomon Rip-Off" brand on Amazon.. but I couldn't speak for quality.


----------



## Guest

diefenbaker said:


> Aonijie seems to be the "Salomon Rip-Off" brand on Amazon.. but I couldn't speak for quality.


I've had good luck with the Nathan brand. Also pricey but seems to go on sale more often. Plus I've discovered on Amazon that if you let things sit in your cart for a week or two, the price magically goes down


----------



## Guest

Okay, quick question for those of you who run in the afternoon/evening. 
I am definitely a morning person and much prefer morning runs. For short runs I go on an empty stomach, for longer runs a plain bagel or bowl of oatmeal about an hour before sits perfectly and sustains me for most of the run. 

I'm trying to do some doubles as I add the miles in, and evening runs have been really hit or miss food-wise. I almost always spend the first mile or two with a cramping stomach that eventually resolves but it just sucks for those first few miles. The other thing is timing the meals. I don't like eating right after a run, and when I get done with my run late, it then gets too late to really eat. What do you guys do? 

I'm also working around kid schedules so I can't change the time of the evening run that much. Like right now, 6:30pm to 8:00 is my window for running.


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> Okay, quick question for those of you who run in the afternoon/evening.
> I am definitely a morning person and much prefer morning runs. For short runs I go on an empty stomach, for longer runs a plain bagel or bowl of oatmeal about an hour before sits perfectly and sustains me for most of the run.
> 
> I'm trying to do some doubles as I add the miles in, and evening runs have been really hit or miss food-wise. I almost always spend the first mile or two with a cramping stomach that eventually resolves but it just sucks for those first few miles. The other thing is timing the meals. I don't like eating right after a run, and when I get done with my run late, it then gets too late to really eat. What do you guys do?
> 
> I'm also working around kid schedules so I can't change the time of the evening run that much. Like right now, 6:30pm to 8:00 is my window for running.


I'm a morning bird as well I'm afraid can't really help when I run in the evening I struggle and can't eat before hand also I find I'm dehydrated. Bizarrely in the morning I can eat and run ! I guess it's better to have a bigger but healthier lunch.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Bizarrely in the morning I can eat and run !


Same 
I eat in the morning, go run an hour later, no issues. 
Afternoon/evening, I eat before a run and spend most of it burping whatever I ate, and stomach protesting.

Am going to try the big lunch thing today. See how that works.


----------



## kittih

I have only done this a few times and I am a beginner runner but I had a big late lunch and then a banana about 30 minutes before hand. I tend to not be hungry for a while after exercise but found a mug of soup worked OK. Not too filling but nutritious enough to keep me going till the next day.


----------



## Boxer123

Four miles for us this morning I think the boxers covered more ground than me.


----------



## kimthecat

Good luck . 
What pace do you run at ? Jogging used to be popular years ago when Uk marathons first started but they've upped the ante and people seem to set much faster paces now.


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> Good luck .
> What pace do you run at ? Jogging used to be popular years ago when Uk marathons first started but they've upped the ante and people seem to set much faster paces now.


I don't go fast at all, I am new to this so don't want to push myself too much .... but then I am also quite lazy so do need to make sure I am challenging myself . I saw some 'proper' runners when I was out doing some training with my dogs yesterday & they seem alot faster than me, maybe I should start looking at times .....

My running app shows that yesterday (5 mile run) - my average speed was 9.38km/h with a top speed of 12.48km/h. I have no idea if that's too slow (I certainly doesn't feel like it at the time).

(Also this was including X3 5min walks (warm up/midway break/ cool down)


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 349128
> 
> 
> Four miles for us this morning I think the boxers covered more ground than me.


I'm shooting for 4 miles this afternoon  I was going to this morning but it's so stupid cold and I'm so tired of being cold!! I went out there, walked 2 miles and called it good LOL!


----------



## Guest

kimthecat said:


> Good luck .
> What pace do you run at ? Jogging used to be popular years ago when Uk marathons first started but they've upped the ante and people seem to set much faster paces now.


My pace is all over the place. Depends on how far I'm going and what kind of terrain. I *can* do a decent 10 minute mile but I prefer long and slow. 
Trail runs slow me down significantly, even downhill I have to watch out for roots and rocks  I did a 9+ mile trail run at an 11 and a half minute pace that I was very proud of even though it's a pretty slow pace!


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> Good luck .
> What pace do you run at ? Jogging used to be popular years ago when Uk marathons first started but they've upped the ante and people seem to set much faster paces now.


I'm not fast that's why I aim for long distances. Because I mostly train with the boxers my pace is all over the place. I hit the trails as well so that slows me down. My last road half marathon was 2 hrs and 9 minutes.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> My last road half marathon was 2 hrs and 9 minutes.


I would be thrilled with that time! I've tried to get under 2:15 for a while now, almost made it last time, but then got hit in the face with a 15mph headwind for half the race. That knocked some time off! 
That was also the race that convinced me I just don't like road races. I don't like the crowds, the monotony, the litter!! OMG the litter really grated on my nerves. The trail Ultra I'm doing next is cupless and has a rule that if you litter you get eliminated. I love it. And it's a beautiful mountain trail around a lake and up and down with some good technical parts. Much more my style


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> I would be thrilled with that time! I've tried to get under 2:15 for a while now, almost made it last time, but then got hit in the face with a 15mph headwind for half the race. That knocked some time off!
> That was also the race that convinced me I just don't like road races. I don't like the crowds, the monotony, the litter!! OMG the litter really grated on my nerves. The trail Ultra I'm doing next is cupless and has a rule that if you litter you get eliminated. I love it. And it's a beautiful mountain trail around a lake and up and down with some good technical parts. Much more my style


Very jealous are you US based ? I'm not a fan of road races but a group of us from work are doing the marathon together so road it is. My ultra is all canal paths. When I did London marathon people were just chucking bottles and you trip over them.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Very jealous are you US based ? I'm not a fan of road races but a group of us from work are doing the marathon together so road it is. My ultra is all canal paths. When I did London marathon people were just chucking bottles and you trip over them.


Yes, I'm in the US, southeast. We have some really lovely hiking/running trails, the Appalachians are just 45 minutes away


----------



## Cleo38

Spoke to my sister this evening & she suggested we do the Bournemouth half marathon in Oct!!

Not sure I can as it would mean putting the dogs in kennels as it's not near to me (& Roxy is getting on now so not really an option) ..... but I can't believe I am even considering it!!


----------



## Guest

Ah but you're considering it @Cleo38  That's the first step (in to insanity LOL!)

I like having something to work towards, and my last half marathon was sort of a gift to myself (it fell the day before my birthday). I had let running go, and I really did miss it and how I feel when I'm running regularly.

Speaking of feeling good, I did an afternoon run today after wimping out from the cold this morning, and no stomach issues! I ate an early lunch around noon, and then ran at 5pm and that worked. So yay!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Spoke to my sister this evening & she suggested we do the Bournemouth half marathon in Oct!!
> 
> Not sure I can as it would mean putting the dogs in kennels as it's not near to me (& Roxy is getting on now so not really an option) ..... but I can't believe I am even considering it!!


Can you do one a bit closer to home so you don't need to worry about the doggys ? I find traveling for races adds to the stress.


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> Ah but you're considering it @Cleo38  That's the first step (in to insanity LOL!)
> 
> I like having something to work towards, and my last half marathon was sort of a gift to myself (it fell the day before my birthday). I had let running go, and I really did miss it and how I feel when I'm running regularly.
> 
> Speaking of feeling good, I did an afternoon run today after wimping out from the cold this morning, and no stomach issues! I ate an early lunch around noon, and then ran at 5pm and that worked. So yay!


That's good tummy issues are the worst especially if I've eaten half a tub of biscuits at work.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Can you do one a bit closer to home so you don't need to worry about the doggys ? I find traveling for races adds to the stress.


Yes, that's what am thinking. my sister lives down that way so it it easy or her but I sort o know that I won't leave the dogs & if I do I will be worrying about them which will spoil it all a bit.

Maybe she can do that one & then come to me & do another!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> especially if I've eaten half a tub of biscuits at work.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Don't you hate it when that happens?!


----------



## Cleo38

I just got back from my run, 5 miles today but with a 3 min walk break halfway, nice day but windy & that made it alot more difficult, especially the last mile. My legs are killing me now but I can't sit down for too long as I have to take the dogs out again. 

Was thinking about the half marathon when out, most of me thinks I am mad to consider it but a tiny part thinking I might actually do it. But I know nothing about this sort of thing so do some people walk during the run? Is this ok? I don;t think I could do it all without a walk break.

I sort of have a mental picture of me doing it but being so slow that it's dark when I finish & only a couple of the organizers left (because they have to be there) swearing under their breath at me :Arghh:Shamefullyembarrased:Jawdrop


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> Was thinking about the half marathon when out, most of me thinks I am mad to consider it but a tiny part thinking I might actually do it. But I know nothing about this sort of thing so do some people walk during the run? Is this ok? I don;t think I could do it all without a walk break.


Yes!! Lots of people walk during a half (and full) marathon. In fact some people walk the whole thing! It's worth looking at cut-off times. Some courses have a cut-off time, especially if it's through a city and they have to close off streets. Others are much more generous with the cut-off times or don't have them at all. I promise you won't be the last one! And even if you are, you're doing better than the guy sitting on the sofa right?


----------



## kittih

@Cleo38 some people do them using the walk run method. And from what I can tell it doesn't slow them down particularly much as the walk breaks between the running mean that the running bits can be done at a steady pace.

As @ouesi says the trick is to find a race that doesn't have a cut off time or if it does it is much longer than you need. Many races post previous years times so you will get an idea of how long everyone takes.


----------



## diefenbaker

Cleo38 said:


> Spoke to my sister this evening & she suggested we do the Bournemouth half marathon in Oct!!
> 
> Not sure I can as it would mean putting the dogs in kennels as it's not near to me (& Roxy is getting on now so not really an option) ..... but I can't believe I am even considering it!!


Would you consider one with the dogs ?


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> Yes!! Lots of people walk during a half (and full) marathon. In fact some people walk the whole thing! It's worth looking at cut-off times. Some courses have a cut-off time, especially if it's through a city and they have to close off streets. Others are much more generous with the cut-off times or don't have them at all. I promise you won't be the last one! And even if you are, you're doing better than the guy sitting on the sofa right?


Yes very true ... I wouldn't mind being last just as long as it was on the same day as the run!! I didn't know about cut off times, I will have to check.



diefenbaker said:


> Would you consider one with the dogs ?


I would with Archer at some point, he would love it but would have to train him to run ona hraness attached to me (like CaniX) as he free runs atm. Not something I could do with Roxy my other dog as she's getting on now & has arthritis so wouldn;t be able to manage this sort of distance .... & she would hate it, too many people does her head in, bit like me tbh 



kittih said:


> @Cleo38 some people do them using the walk run method. And from what I can tell it doesn't slow them down particularly much as the walk breaks between the running mean that the running bits can be done at a steady pace.
> 
> As @ouesi says the trick is to find a race that doesn't have a cut off time or if it does it is much longer than you need. Many races post previous years times so you will get an idea of how long everyone takes.


Thanks, will have to look at previous times .... it will probably make me reconsider as I'm not a fast runner so will probably have people walking past me 

And ...... I don't have any running gear as such. I usually run in old leggings, a really old t-shirt that is comfortable because it doesn't ride up & a light fleece that I use when out walking the dogs so I look a bit of a tramp rather than a runner!!!


----------



## kittih

Cleo38 said:


> Yes very true ... I wouldn't mind being last just as long as it was on the same day as the run!! I didn't know about cut off times, I will have to check.
> 
> I would with Archer at some point, he would love it but would have to train him to run ona hraness attached to me (like CaniX) as he free runs atm. Not something I could do with Roxy my other dog as she's getting on now & has arthritis so wouldn;t be able to manage this sort of distance .... & she would hate it, too many people does her head in, bit like me tbh
> 
> Thanks, will have to look at previous times .... it will probably make me reconsider as I'm not a fast runner so will probably have people walking past me
> 
> And ...... I don't have any running gear as such. I usually run in old leggings, a really old t-shirt that is comfortable because it doesn't ride up & a light fleece that I use when out walking the dogs so I look a bit of a tramp rather than a runner!!!


I am not sure what you wear matters. There are always people wearing all sorts of stuff. At worst people will just think you are in fancy dress


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> I usually run in old leggings, a really old t-shirt that is comfortable because it doesn't ride up & a light fleece that I use when out walking the dogs so I look a bit of a tramp rather than a runner!!!


Ha ha!  
Most of my runs are at stupid-o'clock in the morning and I don't pay a whole lot of attention to fashion  
Honestly, the only thing I really spend money on is good shoes and my injinji toe socks (they're amazing). But otherwise I run in cheap t-shirts and leggings or shorts. And cheap bras you buy in a 3 pack at a discount. And yes, I run the actual races in that


----------



## Cleo38

kittih said:


> I am not sure what you wear matters. There are always people wearing all sorts of stuff. At worst people will just think you are in fancy dress


Hahahaha, as long as they don't start giving me spare change!  I suppose it's just seeing some people out that have all the nice gear on, running nicely, just the right amount of sweat .... & then there's me! 



ouesi said:


> Ha ha!
> Most of my runs are at stupid-o'clock in the morning and I don't pay a whole lot of attention to fashion
> Honestly, the only thing I really spend money on is good shoes and my injinji toe socks (they're amazing). But otherwise I run in cheap t-shirts and leggings or shorts. And cheap bras you buy in a 3 pack at a discount. And yes, I run the actual races in that


Yeah, where I run I don't see anyone apart from the odd farm worker in a tractor so what I wear doesn't really matter. I did buy some running trainer & they are nice but the ones I bought from ebay that were quite cheap seem to be my fave ones.
Comfort for me is most important as clothes that don't fit well or ride up or a collar doesn't stay flat, etc really bug me & I can't seem to ignore it so I suppose if I do enter the run I will just go in my normal scrufffy stuff whilst my sister will look fabulous .... I'll have to trip her up or something


----------



## Guest

My most embarrassing piece of running gear is my snot rag 

*TMI alert* I produce copious amounts of snot when I run, especially when it's cold (my eyes tear like crazy too). The only good solution I have is a bandana I use as a snot rag. I don't know how other runners do it, I'm sure I can't be the only one who's nose turns in to a faucet, but I don't see anyone else farmer's blowing or wiping their nose?


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> My most embarrassing piece of running gear is my snot rag
> 
> *TMI alert* I produce copious amounts of snot when I run, especially when it's cold (my eyes tear like crazy too). The only good solution I have is a bandana I use as a snot rag. I don't know how other runners do it, I'm sure I can't be the only one who's nose turns in to a faucet, but I don't see anyone else farmer's blowing or wiping their nose?


Hahahahaha, that's so funny! I am similar when it's cold then I am really sweaty when it's mildly warm. Doesn't even have to be hot .... & that's just walking about, I can't imgine what I will be like when I'm running


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahahaha, that's so funny! I am similar when it's cold then I am really sweaty when it's mildly warm. Doesn't even have to be hot .... & that's just walking about, I can't imgine what I will be like when I'm running


Sweat doesn't bother me, here in the Southeastern US everyone is drenched just walking from the house to the car, so having a soaking shirt and shorts during a run is normal. Though I do have a pair of grey shorts that I just can't run in because one mile in, the sweat marks look like I've peed myself :Hilarious
The biggest thing with sweat though is that as it dries, and the salt sits on your skin, chafing becomes the enemy...


----------



## kittih

ouesi said:


> My most embarrassing piece of running gear is my snot rag
> 
> *TMI alert* I produce copious amounts of snot when I run, especially when it's cold (my eyes tear like crazy too). The only good solution I have is a bandana I use as a snot rag. I don't know how other runners do it, I'm sure I can't be the only one who's nose turns in to a faucet, but I don't see anyone else farmer's blowing or wiping their nose?


You need to learn to master the Snot Rocket

http://talk.brooksrunning.com/blog/2016/04/12/running-101-master-the-snot-rocket/


----------



## Guest

kittih said:


> You need to learn to master the Snot Rocket
> 
> http://talk.brooksrunning.com/blog/2016/04/12/running-101-master-the-snot-rocket/


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I'm well versed in the "farmer's blow" but my running snot is more like water, farmer's blow doesn't do much LOL
I really do just need a cloth. Also helpful in the summer when the sweat is so bad it's dripping in to my eyes.... Somehow I'm sure that can't be good to use a rag as dual purpose snot and sweat wiper, but meh 

Such a glamorous activity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## kittih

ouesi said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I'm well versed in the "farmer's blow" but my running snot is more like water, farmer's blow doesn't do much LOL
> I really do just need a cloth. Also helpful in the summer when the sweat is so bad it's dripping in to my eyes.... Somehow I'm sure that can't be good to use a rag as dual purpose snot and sweat wiper, but meh
> 
> Such a glamorous activity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


I hadn't realised the consistency was so crucial but it makes sense 

Snot and sweat rag in one why not ?! It's all your own body fluids so it probably doesn't matter. Especially if the snot is pretty much water anyway.


----------



## Guest

kittih said:


> I hadn't realised the consistency was so crucial but it makes sense
> 
> Snot and sweat rag in one why not ?! It's all your own body fluids so it probably doesn't matter. Especially if the snot is pretty much water anyway.


Glad you approve :Hilarious

I love these sorts of conversations LOL


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I just got back from my run, 5 miles today but with a 3 min walk break halfway, nice day but windy & that made it alot more difficult, especially the last mile. My legs are killing me now but I can't sit down for too long as I have to take the dogs out again.
> 
> Was thinking about the half marathon when out, most of me thinks I am mad to consider it but a tiny part thinking I might actually do it. But I know nothing about this sort of thing so do some people walk during the run? Is this ok? I don;t think I could do it all without a walk break.
> 
> I sort of have a mental picture of me doing it but being so slow that it's dark when I finish & only a couple of the organizers left (because they have to be there) swearing under their breath at me :Arghh:Shamefullyembarrased:Jawdrop


As others have said walking is fine I like to have a little walk break in races when I'm training it's called stopping to wait whilst sox spins around pooping everywhere then walking around trying to find it !


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> I'm well versed in the "farmer's blow" but my running snot is more like water, farmer's blow doesn't do much LOL
> I really do just need a cloth. Also helpful in the summer when the sweat is so bad it's dripping in to my eyes.... Somehow I'm sure that can't be good to use a rag as dual purpose snot and sweat wiper, but meh
> 
> Such a glamorous activity :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


Yep I'm guilty of snot every where it was stuck to my face in last weeks big freeze attractive.


----------



## catz4m8z

What do you think about trying running as a really, really big person??
Im considering giving it a go but not sure how I'll do:Shy. I mean is it hard to get into?


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> What do you think about trying running as a really, really big person??
> Im considering giving it a go but not sure how I'll do:Shy. I mean is it hard to get into?


Do it 

There is a FB group, fatgirlrunning run by Mirna Valerio that is amazing. Mirna is amazing. She's a plus size woman who runs ultras. 
Check 'em out:
https://www.facebook.com/groups/fatgirlrunning/


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> What do you think about trying running as a really, really big person??
> Im considering giving it a go but not sure how I'll do:Shy. I mean is it hard to get into?


Couch to 5 km is good incorporates walking and running. My advice don't worry about what you wear but get a good pair of running shoes. When I first started I felt awful couldn't do it but slowly you build up.


----------



## catz4m8z

ouesi said:


> Do it
> 
> There is a FB group, fatgirlrunning run by Mirna Valerio that is amazing. Mirna is amazing. She's a plus size woman who runs ultras.
> Check 'em out:
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/fatgirlrunning/


Dont have Facebook. But I am kinda inspired by a lady at work who is what most people would look at and think overweight but who regularly runs 5 and 10ks and loves it!



Boxer123 said:


> Couch to 5 km is good incorporates walking and running. My advice don't worry about what you wear but get a good pair of running shoes. When I first started I felt awful couldn't do it but slowly you build up.


(plan on running in my regular clothes, which are practically gym gear, and just pretending Im really late for something!LOL:Hilarious) Annoyingly most of the programs seem to be in podcast form which I dont really have any devices for but I was planning on going walk/walk/run from lamp-post to lamp-post and building up.
The park right next to my work does a Parkrun which seems like a good goal to work towards.


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Dont have Facebook. But I am kinda inspired by a lady at work who is what most people would look at and think overweight but who regularly runs 5 and 10ks and loves it!
> 
> (plan on running in my regular clothes, which are practically gym gear, and just pretending Im really late for something!LOL:Hilarious) Annoyingly most of the programs seem to be in podcast form which I dont really have any devices for but I was planning on going walk/walk/run from lamp-post to lamp-post and building up.
> The park right next to my work does a Parkrun which seems like a good goal to work towards.


Lamp post to lamp post is good it's how I did it before smartphones. Park runs are great one of my work friends who is joining me in the marathon started with park run has lost four stone and is now doing Brighton. Good trainers are a must maybe a little dog friend.


----------



## diefenbaker

catz4m8z said:


> What do you think about trying running as a really, really big person??
> Im considering giving it a go but not sure how I'll do:Shy. I mean is it hard to get into?


Don't give up because you can't run a 4 minute mile on the first attempt.

Find a group of people to run with. Banter and encouragement.

Run off-road. I've never really done road-running but so many people say they find it boring.

If you can't get out do something else to get the heart rate up. I have a running machine and a bike with Netflix in front. Currently half-way through season 4 of Arrow 

I don't think I'm really a natural runner... but the canicross is just soooo much fun.


----------



## Cleo38

Definitely give it a go @catz4m8z .... honestly if I can run then anyone can! I was talking about it the other day & even at school (many, many years ago!) I used to skive off from cross country so never did that, I always had an excuse for the 1500m so never did that either. The only time I have really ever run in my life (I am 47 now) when was I used to be a hunt sab in my late teens/early 20's & then I had a real purpose for running.

Measuring yourself any way is a really good idea, I use an app on my phone & I started with a session where I ran for 60 secs then walked for 90 secs, repeating for approx 20mins .... I could barely manage the 60 secs initially. Over the weeks after I have built up & now I can run for 30 mins.

I am also not a natural runner & I am never going to find it easy but I have found that my fitness has improved dramatically over the past few weeks, I have lost weight & I feel so much better.


----------



## Guest

Today's inspiration:










Knocked out a good 5 miles yesterday, and then did a strength building video on youtube, squats, lunges, planks etc. Felt great.... Until this morning and I realized those muscles definitely needed the work! Knocked out a pitifully slow 3.5 this morning on *very* sore legs LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

6 miler with the boxers before work very dark because of clock change.


----------



## catz4m8z

well. I 'attempted' running!:Hungover
Given that Im about 90Ibs overweight and getting over a cough and cold I wasnt expecting miracles but sheesh....how unfit am I??:Bag
I picked the easiest plan I could find (run 1min, walk 4min x6) and I couldnt even do that!:Shy I managed 2 1min 'runs' and the others I had to give up after 40seconds. well, I call it running...if I had been going any slower I would have been running on the spot!

Im so fat and slow. Come the zombie apocalypse I'll be the first one eaten!:Hilarious


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> well. I 'attempted' running!:Hungover
> Given that Im about 90Ibs overweight and getting over a cough and cold I wasnt expecting miracles but sheesh....how unfit am I??:Bag
> I picked the easiest plan I could find (run 1min, walk 4min x6) and I couldnt even do that!:Shy I managed 2 1min 'runs' and the others I had to give up after 40seconds. well, I call it running...if I had been going any slower I would have been running on the spot!
> 
> Im so fat and slow. Come the zombie apocalypse I'll be the first one eaten!:Hilarious


Hey! Give yourself credit!! You went out there and ran, which is more than you did yesterday, fitness does come, way slower than we would like, but it does come 

But I get it, there is nothing much worse than confirmation of how unfit you are. When I first got back in to running, I was a good 30 pounds heavier than I am now, and I was gasping for breath going downhill. I felt awful, ashamed/annoyed I had gotten so out of shape, and frustrated at the seemingly insurmountable work ahead of me. 
It DOES get better. Try not to compare yourself to anyone else, and just celebrate every step you make towards positive change


----------



## diefenbaker

catz4m8z said:


> Come the zombie apocalypse I'll be the first one eaten!:Hilarious


This was the first point of my previous post. Over time.. the walking periods will become less. But do things gradually... there's no hurry... Olympic year isn't until 2020. Too much too soon is the fastest way to an injury.


----------



## catz4m8z

Thanks for the encouragement guys! I have to admit I did quite enjoy how I felt afterwards that I had actually made the effort to move my body, even if it wasnt much!
Did make my hip hurt abit but thats more due to the extra mileage I was walking then the running part I think. Achey joints just happen when you get really big. New goal is to build up to being able to actually run enough to start a run/walk program!LOL:Hilarious


----------



## diefenbaker

Stretching is important too.... something I tend to neglect... and then the tightness/niggles start appearing.... and the body starts compensating causing a problem in another area. However, I'm addicted to the dopamine flow... no wonder dogs like to chase.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Stretching is important too.... something I tend to neglect... and then the tightness/niggles start appearing.... and the body starts compensating causing a problem in another area. However, I'm addicted to the dopamine flow... no wonder dogs like to chase.


I'm terrible for not stretching I tend to just collapse on the sofa after a long run.


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> I'm terrible for not stretching I tend to just collapse on the sofa after a long run.


Last Saturday post canicross run we walked through McDonalds drive-thru and I got a latte and a bacon and egg McMuffin.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Last Saturday post canicross run we walked through McDonalds drive-thru and I got a latte and a bacon and egg McMuffin.


That to me is a stretching routine I could commit to although sox would want a mcmuffin to.


----------



## Cleo38

That's fantastic @catz4m8z - well done you!!! I think for people like me who have never, ever run it really was quite an achievement when I did actually run for 60 seconds without feeling like I was going to die! 

Please post how you are getting on as for newbies like me it;'s nice to read of others who are starting out 

But for the more experienced runners what are your warm up/cool down routines?


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> But for the more experienced runners what are your warm up/cool down routines?


Warm up = walking quickly and/or running slowly until I literally warm up and take my jacket off 
Cool down = walk Bates up the driveway until I stop breathing hard and he has done his thing. 
When I shower I stretch hamstrings & lower back, also hip flexors. That's it. 
3X a week or more I do a full body yoga stretch & workout. 
I generally don't feel the need to do any particular stretching or foam roller stuff that is so in these days. On really long runs I'll be more vigilant about stretching what feels like it needs it but most of my stretching is through a regular yoga practice unrelated to when I have gone for a run (or not).

Some people are all about the stretching and foam rolling and spend hours every day on that part. I don't have that kind of dedication or frankly time. If I have 2 hours to kill I'm out running, not stretching after the run.


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> well. I 'attempted' running!:Hungover
> Given that Im about 90Ibs overweight and getting over a cough and cold I wasnt expecting miracles but sheesh....how unfit am I??:Bag
> I picked the easiest plan I could find (run 1min, walk 4min x6) and I couldnt even do that!:Shy I managed 2 1min 'runs' and the others I had to give up after 40seconds. well, I call it running...if I had been going any slower I would have been running on the spot!
> 
> Im so fat and slow. Come the zombie apocalypse I'll be the first one eaten!:Hilarious


Couch to 5k starts with alternating 30 seconds of running and 90 seconds of walking. I did this for weeks and weeks until I felt ready to move up to the next level!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> That's fantastic @catz4m8z - well done you!!! I think for people like me who have never, ever run it really was quite an achievement when I did actually run for 60 seconds without feeling like I was going to die!
> 
> Please post how you are getting on as for newbies like me it;'s nice to read of others who are starting out
> 
> But for the more experienced runners what are your warm up/cool down routines?


When I first started I thought I was quite fit as I visited the gym but alas couldn't run for toffee but I just enjoyed being out instead of in a sweaty gym.

Cool down and warm up I am very bad I tend to just walk before we set of sox likes to pee on several blades of grass we normally stroll the last bit as he is once again peeing on the grass.


----------



## shamykebab

Following for motivation! I haven't run properly in a while and the recent cold weather hasn't helped.


----------



## Cleo38

I just do a warm up walk, gradually getting brisker then a cool down walk at the end but just wanted to see if there was anything else I should be doing. I do need to start doing some more yoga in the week, it's just finding the time tbh.

I also wanted to know if anyone else has any issues with breathing at times. I just couldn't seem to get it right today, I don't know why but usually I can get a good rhythm which then helps me to clear my mind when running & just concentrate on my breathing but not today. Is this a normal 'thing' or just me?!


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> I also wanted to know if anyone else has any issues with breathing at times. I just couldn't seem to get it right today, I don't know why but usually I can get a good rhythm which then helps me to clear my mind when running & just concentrate on my breathing but not today. Is this a normal 'thing' or just me?!


I think it's normal as you work towards upping your endurance and finding your breath.

I know I go on and on about yoga, but I've also found yoga made a huge difference in my breathing when I run. For one, I'm able to take deeper breaths if needed, and I just feel like I'm more effective at oxygenating.

One of the things to check when your breathing is off is your posture. Heart out, chin up, sometimes when we get tired (or in my case cold) we round our shoulders and that's enough to constrict our breathing ever so slightly.


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> I think it's normal as you work towards upping your endurance and finding your breath.
> 
> I know I go on and on about yoga, but I've also found yoga made a huge difference in my breathing when I run. For one, I'm able to take deeper breaths if needed, and I just feel like I'm more effective at oxygenating.
> 
> One of the things to check when your breathing is off is your posture. Heart out, chin up, sometimes when we get tired (or in my case cold) we round our shoulders and that's enough to constrict our breathing ever so slightly.


Yes, definitely I do need to make time for something but I need to find a short(ish) lesson to follow as I really don't have time for too much in the week. Am doing more mindful meditation sessions at work (I go of to my car to do them) & I think they have really helped get a regular rhythm going which has been really helpful when running. Just couldn't seem to get it right today tho .....


----------



## Cleo38

Another question or the experienced runners ..... I have just got back from my run today, 5.5 miles today & I ran much quicker than previous runs. I think it was due to a combination o good spirits (just had a training session with Archer & his HW & retrieves were spot on!), the weather was nice, no wind, watched the deer in the fields, a flock of gold finches, a fox .... really enjoyed it actually!

But I have noticed that recently I have had back pain, but this feels muscular rather than neuropathic (I have x2 prolapsed discs). Initially the running definitely eased the chronic pain I have but recently this new pain (or more of an ache I suppose )has started. My posture is always good when running, I am always aware of this due to problems with my back but lately I have been running more on roads rather than in the forest & been doing longer distances.

Is this sort of normal? In some ways I'm surprised as my core is actually alot stronger & I have less blubber round my belly/bum/hips due to losing so much. Should I be doing some more core strengthening exercises? Or would some yoga sessions (as @ouesi) suggested be something more beneficial?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Another question or the experienced runners ..... I have just got back from my run today, 5.5 miles today & I ran much quicker than previous runs. I think it was due to a combination o good spirits (just had a training session with Archer & his HW & retrieves were spot on!), the weather was nice, no wind, watched the deer in the fields, a flock of gold finches, a fox .... really enjoyed it actually!
> 
> But I have noticed that recently I have had back pain, but this feels muscular rather than neuropathic (I have x2 prolapsed discs). Initially the running definitely eased the chronic pain I have but recently this new pain (or more of an ache I suppose )has started. My posture is always good when running, I am always aware of this due to problems with my back but lately I have been running more on roads rather than in the forest & been doing longer distances.
> 
> Is this sort of normal? In some ways I'm surprised as my core is actually alot stronger & I have less blubber round my belly/bum/hips due to losing so much. Should I be doing some more core strengthening exercises? Or would some yoga sessions (as @ouesi) suggested be something more beneficial?


I've not suffered to much but my back does sometimes ache if I really push myself. Yoga sessions I do believe can really help. I'd give that a go. I can't do yoga as the boxers always think this is an invitation to play.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I've not suffered to much but my back does sometimes ache if I really push myself. Yoga sessions I do believe can really help. I'd give that a go. I can't do yoga as the boxers always think this is an invitation to play.


Oh I have to go upstairs to do it as mine would think it was a wrestling session!!


----------



## Guest

Running does work your whole body, and as you up the mileage, you very well might find some of your core muscles get sore from being used more than they're used to. 
I did a run a few weekends ago that was very technical and slippery. It was only four miles but about 2 miles in, I could feel my upper abs getting sore just from use. Normally I don't feel my abs at all, but this run and trying to stay upright with all the slipping really worked my abs. 

And yup, yoga is never a bad thing  You'll stretch and oxygenate any sore muscles and keep strengthening them too


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> Running does work your whole body, and as you up the mileage, you very well might find some of your core muscles get sore from being used more than they're used to.
> I did a run a few weekends ago that was very technical and slippery. It was only four miles but about 2 miles in, I could feel my upper abs getting sore just from use. Normally I don't feel my abs at all, but this run and trying to stay upright with all the slipping really worked my abs.
> 
> And yup, yoga is never a bad thing  You'll stretch and oxygenate any sore muscles and keep strengthening them too


Yes, I ran along a river bank the other evening with the dogs, only 3 miles & had to stop halfway (Archer rolled in a dead fish!!), but I was really aching all over the next day as it wasn't easy ground to run on & I had to be really aware of my footsteps.

Finished with a really lovely walk round a reservoir as Archer had to have a swim to get some of the fish muck off - he stunk!!


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I ran along a river bank the other evening with the dogs, only 3 miles & had to stop halfway (Archer rolled in a dead fish!!), but I was really aching all over the next day as it wasn't easy ground to run on & I had to be really aware of my footsteps.
> 
> Finished with a really lovely walk round a reservoir as Archer had to have a swim to get some of the fish muck off - he stunk!!


So that may be where the soreness started. It's not a bad thing, you're working good muscles to work, just don't over do


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> So that may be where the soreness started. It's not a bad thing, you're working good muscles to work, just don't over do


Yep I have found running for years my tummy and back is now quite firm. I also do a lot of walking. My muscles do sometimes get achy a hot bath and glass of vino normally sorts this.


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> So that may be where the soreness started. It's not a bad thing, you're working good muscles to work, just don't over do


Yes, that probably true. I just start worrying when I have any back pain as I don't want to make it worse or do anything that will trigger a flare up again as when that does happen it really is awful


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, that probably true. I just start worrying when I have any back pain as I don't want to make it worse or do anything that will trigger a flare up again as when that does happen it really is awful


I have slight scoliosis and have suffered back pain for years. Since doing yoga and really focusing on keeping my core strong, I haven't had a bad flare up (coming on 5 years now). I know exactly what you mean about minor twinges and the worry that will turn in to the big flare up, but I'm figuring out that muscle soreness is okay.


----------



## Boxer123

21.1 miles today the boxers joined me for about half we ended up covered in mud it's so wet. Marathon in two weeks sadly my little running buddies can't join me.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> 21.1 miles today


Nice!!! Well done!!


----------



## Cleo38

Lovely pics .... & very impressive mileage! I can't imagine ever running that distance, good luck for your marathon though.

Out of interest, how do you manage to run on ground like that? I really struggle & worry about hurting myself or slipping & putting my back out again (happened when I was walking once & took me 3wks to get over it).


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Lovely pics .... & very impressive mileage! I can't imagine ever running that distance, good luck for your marathon though.
> 
> Out of interest, how do you manage to run on ground like that? I really struggle & worry about hurting myself or slipping & putting my back out again (happened when I was walking once & took me 3wks to get over it).


Not very well I was all over the place I have trail shoes with extra grip for days like today I prefer being off road as the lunatics like a good run. I go slow on these bits and watch my feet of course then sox trips me up anyway!

The marathon is mostly road so hopefully easier !


----------



## Cleo38

Will have to have a look at some as they might be beneficial for me with some of the routes I do.

Was running with the dogs in a forest near me but there are so many deer about atm that I just end up looking out for them (before Roxy spots hem!) & not concentrating on what I'm doing so am running along river bans with the dogs instead now or doing roads/tracks if I go by myself.


----------



## catz4m8z

This is such an inspirational thread!
I went out for my second attempt today. Had a dliemma about where to run as the torrential rain lately has left the park a mudfield and wasnt brave enough to try on the roads so.....I ran laps of the local graveyard! (perfect, nobody bothered me at all!LOL):Smug
Was much easier today and I managed the 1 minute run sections better and recovered quicker too. Doing some research though I think I may have been going abit too fast the last time. This time you could of overtaken me at a brisk walk but it made it much easier.
Ive order some new trainers but I think Im going to have to replace my walking boots too. Im actually lopsided (I go down on my right heel but not my left) so I really notice when the support goes in my shoes.
Still any effort is better then no effort at all!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Will have to have a look at some as they might be beneficial for me with some of the routes I do.
> 
> Was running with the dogs in a forest near me but there are so many deer about atm that I just end up looking out for them (before Roxy spots hem!) & not concentrating on what I'm doing so am running along river bans with the dogs instead now or doing roads/tracks if I go by myself.


They are useful for off road. Loads of deer here to I have to be careful as the boxers do chase them if they see them first. Saying that sox has had one 3 foot away and not noticed !


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> This is such an inspirational thread!
> I went out for my second attempt today. Had a dliemma about where to run as the torrential rain lately has left the park a mudfield and wasnt brave enough to try on the roads so.....I ran laps of the local graveyard! (perfect, nobody bothered me at all!LOL):Smug
> Was much easier today and I managed the 1 minute run sections better and recovered quicker too. Doing some research though I think I may have been going abit too fast the last time. This time you could of overtaken me at a brisk walk but it made it much easier.
> Ive order some new trainers but I think Im going to have to replace my walking boots too. Im actually lopsided (I go down on my right heel but not my left) so I really notice when the support goes in my shoes.
> Still any effort is better then no effort at all!


Well done I hope your enjoying it ! A good pair of trainers really do make the difference.


----------



## Cleo38

catz4m8z said:


> This is such an inspirational thread!
> I went out for my second attempt today. Had a dliemma about where to run as the torrential rain lately has left the park a mudfield and wasnt brave enough to try on the roads so.....I ran laps of the local graveyard! (perfect, nobody bothered me at all!LOL):Smug
> Was much easier today and I managed the 1 minute run sections better and recovered quicker too. Doing some research though I think I may have been going abit too fast the last time. This time you could of overtaken me at a brisk walk but it made it much easier.
> Ive order some new trainers but I think Im going to have to replace my walking boots too. Im actually lopsided (I go down on my right heel but not my left) so I really notice when the support goes in my shoes.
> Still any effort is better then no effort at all!


Fantastic achievement @catz4m8z! When I started I was doing too much (long distances) & ended up hurting my knee then my ankle so make sure you do stick to the programme you are following or increase things gradually. When my fitness started to improve t was the recovery time I noticed first, initially I was done in after my run but pretty soon I was able to get my breath back & get on with things as normal quite quickly.

I always try to run where no-one can see me but horror of horrors I was out on Friday & saw two proper runners coming towards me, they were a air distance away but as it is so flat across the Fens I could see them .... oh the panic! But luckily they turned off down another track before they got to me thank God


----------



## diefenbaker

Cleo38 said:


> Will have to have a look at some as they might be beneficial for me with some of the routes I do.


If you know what you want then the online retailers do some good deals. I got my GoreTex Salomon Speedcross 4's for £75.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> If you know what you want then the online retailers do some good deals. I got my GoreTex Salomon Speedcross 4's for £75.


I love my Solomon s good for walking as well.


----------



## Guest

I'm pretty disappointed in my Solomons :Bag
I had high hopes, but a) they're really heavy, like, noticeably heavy, and two, the way they break in the toe box hits me right at my big toe joint and anything longer than 4 miles actually bruises that joint. They're not too big or too small, they just don't get along with my feet. I'm giving them to a friend of mine 'cause I've worn them too much to return them... I really did try and make it work! 

I recently bought in to the zero drop hype and bought some Altras. Wore them just around to see, and today did 5.5 miles in them. So far I LOVE them. Big difference from my hugely cushioned Brooks that I normally run in, but in a good way. The plan is one day this week to do 16 miles of trails so we'll see how the Altras hold up then


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> I'm pretty disappointed in my Solomons :Bag
> I had high hopes, but a) they're really heavy, like, noticeably heavy, and two, the way they break in the toe box hits me right at my big toe joint and anything longer than 4 miles actually bruises that joint. They're not too big or too small, they just don't get along with my feet. I'm giving them to a friend of mine 'cause I've worn them too much to return them... I really did try and make it work!
> 
> I recently bought in to the zero drop hype and bought some Altras. Wore them just around to see, and today did 5.5 miles in them. So far I LOVE them. Big difference from my hugely cushioned Brooks that I normally run in, but in a good way. The plan is one day this week to do 16 miles of trails so we'll see how the Altras hold up then


Good luck I know what you mean about the solomans they are hard I also have a pair of i Nov 8 s very comfy mind you they are all trashed now because of the water.


----------



## kittih

@Cleo38

Have a look at wiggle.com for shoes. They have free delivery and free returns and a 365 day return policy.


----------



## Cleo38

Thanks for the recommendations @diefenbaker & @kittih


----------



## kittih

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations @diefenbaker & @kittih


I think the discount code

GETTHERE1

Should give £10 off orders over £60.


----------



## kittih

Also if you are not after the latest models this site is good for cheap shoes.

https://www.sportsshoes.com/


----------



## Boxer123

6.2 miles today lots of walking because it is so wet under foot. Very proud of my boy managed to ewalk past another dog without being a Wally.


----------



## Guest

Well, I got roped in to a long run today, not even sure how long it's going to be 
A friend is getting ready for a charity hike, she's very overweight and very out of shape and I told her I would support her however she needs supporting. Well today that means we're meeting at a 9+ mile loop trail, I'm going to run it until I catch back up to her and then hike the rest. I can run this trail in a little under 2 hours, she says it will take her 5 to walk it. I'm thinking I'm going to be doing 13 or more miles running, and of course 18 total. Here's hoping the Altras hold up and that I packed enough water!


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> Well, I got roped in to a long run today, not even sure how long it's going to be
> A friend is getting ready for a charity hike, she's very overweight and very out of shape and I told her I would support her however she needs supporting. Well today that means we're meeting at a 9+ mile loop trail, I'm going to run it until I catch back up to her and then hike the rest. I can run this trail in a little under 2 hours, she says it will take her 5 to walk it. I'm thinking I'm going to be doing 13 or more miles running, and of course 18 total. Here's hoping the Altras hold up and that I packed enough water!


Good luck sounds like a tough training session !


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Good luck sounds like a tough training session !


Ended up being not bad at all. 
I ran the 9 mile loop, felt really good, then doubled back to meet my buddy, but she was only about 2 miles away, and she decided to cut the loop short (there is a cut-through trail) so was only another few miles to finish. I think I ended up doing 13 or 14 total, 10.5 running, the rest walking with my friend. Strangely the walking part was almost harder because she walks slower than is comfortable for me (does that even make sense?) and I could feel myself tightening up. Was good though, lots of good conversation, and felt awesome to be there to help motivate her - this is the longest she has ever hiked


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> Ended up being not bad at all.
> I ran the 9 mile loop, felt really good, then doubled back to meet my buddy, but she was only about 2 miles away, and she decided to cut the loop short (there is a cut-through trail) so was only another few miles to finish. I think I ended up doing 13 or 14 total, 10.5 running, the rest walking with my friend. Strangely the walking part was almost harder because she walks slower than is comfortable for me (does that even make sense?) and I could feel myself tightening up. Was good though, lots of good conversation, and felt awesome to be there to help motivate her - this is the longest she has ever hiked


Well done ! Yes makes sense I struggle with walking sometimes. Do you use anything to track your runs I use strava gives a good breakdown.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Well done ! Yes makes sense I struggle with walking sometimes. Do you use anything to track your runs I use strava gives a good breakdown.


Yes, I use mapmyrun, but I paused it when I caught up to my buddy and guestimated the walking part  
I was actually pretty proud of my splits on this one, the first part of the trail is fairly gnarly with ups and downs and some technical stuff and I managed a pretty good clip (for me) 11:50 per mile


----------



## Cleo38

Done my run for today - 5.5miles & OMG it was so hard to start with. Despite it being a beautiful day the wind was awful, really strong. So yet again I set off with a really negative mindset, "I can't do this", "it's too windy", "I can't breathe", etc ....... 

Anyway I got on with it but it felt like I was running on the spot at some points, it also didn't hep that the barn I run past that stores sugar beet was being cleaned out so a massive pile of fermenting sugar beet was piled up out in the open so the smell carried for miles, & it really STANK!!! :Hungover:Vomit It smelt like someone had eaten loads of sweets then vomited!

Seeing as I was having trouble breathing anyway due to the wind this really didn't help! I really struggled initially as it felt like my nostrils & back of my throat were raw due to trying to breathe. What do you proper runners do when it's like this? Do you have some technique? Or are you just not a Moaning Minny like me?! 

But I persevered, I was supposed to run on Wednesday but ad so much to do with work & the dogs that I couldn't fit one in, then ended up feeling guilty about it so I knew I had to get out & get moving today. Whilst the start was in no way enjoyable I did see an otter near the river bank which has made my day. I haven't seen one in the wild for years so his was such a lovely moment & made all so worthwhile 

The return run was so much easier as I had the wind behind me ... such a massive difference then, I got my breathing right again & got a much better rhythm going & I actually quite enjoyed that bit.


----------



## Guest

LOL @Cleo38 you just embrace the suck  At least that's what I do. Walk break if you need to, slow down, play mind games with yourself, (just make it to the next tree, make it one more mile) but basically just keep putting one foot in front of the other, and eventually, it gets better. It ALWAYS gets better


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Done my run for today - 5.5miles & OMG it was so hard to start with. Despite it being a beautiful day the wind was awful, really strong. So yet again I set off with a really negative mindset, "I can't do this", "it's too windy", "I can't breathe", etc .......
> 
> Anyway I got on with it but it felt like I was running on the spot at some points, it also didn't hep that the barn I run past that sores sugar beet was being cleaned out so a massive pile or fermenting sugar beet was piled up out n the open so the smell carried for mile, & it really STANK!!! :Hungover:Vomit It smelt like someone had eaten loads of sweets then vomited!
> 
> Seeing as I was having trouble breathing anyway due to the wind this really didn't help! I really struggled initially as it felt like my nostrils & back of my throat were raw due to trying to breathe. What do you proper runners do when it's like this? Do you have some technique? Or are you just not a Moaning Minny like me?!
> 
> But I persevered, I was supposed to run on Wednesday but ad so much to do with work & the dogs that I couldn't fit one in, then ended up feeling guilty about it so I knew I had to get out & get moving today. Whilst the start was in no way enjoyable I did see an otter near the river bank which has made my day. I haven't seen one in the wild for years so his was such a lovely moment & made all so worthwhile
> 
> The return run was so much easier as I had the wind behind me ... such a massive difference then, I got my breathing right again & got a much better rhythm going & I actually quite enjoyed that bit.


I've never thought to much about breathing but advice I have had via a yoga instructor is breathe from the belly not chest. I don't know if this works or not lol. I will struggle when the dreaded hay fever sets in.


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> LOL @Cleo38 you just embrace the suck  At least that's what I do. Walk break if you need to, slow down, play mind games with yourself, (just make it to the next tree, make it one more mile) but basically just keep putting one foot in front of the other, and eventually, it gets better. It ALWAYS gets better


Yes, that's what I was doing today ... just one more telegraph pole, then the next then one more I can have my walk break .... then "Oh, an otter!" which made it much easier to get going again as my mood was lifted!

The smell today was awful though. I work on sewage sites at times for my job & am quite used to not-very-nice smells & they don't usually bother me but rotting sugar beet really is one of the worst, sewage is nothing compared to this!!! :Wideyed:Hungover



Boxer123 said:


> I've never thought to much about breathing but advice I have had via a yoga instructor is breathe from the belly not chest. I don't know if this works or not lol. I will struggle when the dreaded hay fever sets in.


Yes, makes sense & ties in with what @ouesi recommended in an earlier post. Will have to ind some time & book a session with my friend who is a qualified yoga teacher so i can get some more advice regarding breathing as well as some stretching exercises I should be doing more of.


----------



## Guest

Well, my goal for April was 30 miles or more a week, and I'm currently at 33 yay  
It took a lot to get my lazy ass out there today, but I did it, knocked out 5 good miles, and was not nearly as terrible as I was anticipating. 
I was all excited with my time when I got back, but then I looked at my splits and one was a 2.38 minute mile so obviously MMR was glitching LOL. In any case, it felt good and now I'm gorging on pineapple


----------



## Boxer123

I'm tapering at the moment but seem to be picking up little injuries from walking such as giant blisters! Might do a little run / walk tomorrow forecast more rain :Arghh. Bit worried about lily she got up early and seemed to have a stiff back leg but now it is fine. I wonder if she slept funny. Swimming for me next week I think.


----------



## Cleo38

I did a 7 mile run today - the longest I have ever done! No wind today which made it so much easier, & also meant that the air wasn't filled with the smell of putrifying sugar beet.

I did a different route today, drove out in to the Fens & ran along the droves & a farm track. No on around again which was good, so I just relaxed & tried to concentrate on my running letting all my thoughts stop for a bit. 

One road I ran was just so long & straight I never thought it would end (sounds dramatic now as it was only a couple of miles but it felt like forever). I got a good pace going, my breathing was good, & I quite enjoyed it .... despite my inner voice telling me at the start that I'd never make it!

My legs felt like lead at the end & I was so hot & sweaty but I did it, I can't believe it. I did have a walk break halfway for 5 mins but apart from that I ran it all


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> I got a good pace going, my breathing was good, & I quite enjoyed it .


Awesome! Doesn't it feel good when that happens?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I did a 7 mile run today - the longest I have ever done! No wind today which made it so much easier, & also meant that the air wasn't filled with the smell of putrifying sugar beet.
> 
> I did a different route today, drove out in to the Fens & ran along the droves & a farm track. No on around again which was good, so I just relaxed & tried to concentrate on my running letting all my thoughts stop for a bit.
> 
> One road I ran was just so long & straight I never thought it would end (sounds dramatic now as it was only a couple of miles but it felt like forever). I got a good pace going, my breathing was good, & I quite enjoyed it .... despite my inner voice telling me at the start that I'd never make it!
> 
> My legs felt like lead at the end & I was so hot & sweaty but I did it, I can't believe it. I did have a walk break halfway for 5 mins but apart from that I ran it all


Well done glad your enjoying it !


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> Awesome! Doesn't it feel good when that happens?


Definitely! When I think that at the start of the year I couldn't even run to the end of my road & yet today I have ran 7 miles. I am amazed that I ave done this & that my fitness has increased so much & quite quickly since starting running.

I wore a dress to work the other day that I hadn't worn or about a year as it was too tight, it's now quite loose on me so I had to wear a cardigan to cover up how baggy it looked in places


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Well done glad your enjoying it !


I am already planning a 10 mile route that I want to build up to eventually. I don't really have time to do longer distances alot but if I can just do a 10 mile run at some point in the next couple of months then it will be another achievement


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I am already planning a 10 mile route that I want to build up to eventually. I don't really have time to do longer distances alot but if I can just do a 10 mile run at some point in the next couple of months then it will be another achievement


10 miles is a good distance sounds like you are getting the bug.


----------



## Boxer123

Little 2.5 miles potter for us today Brighton Sunday so 2 miles Wednesday then that's it.


----------



## Guest

@Cleo38 I meant to tell you, last night I was doing yoga and thought of you  
But what I realized was that the practice of taking deep breaths through poses that aren't necessarily easy to breathe through is one of the things that I think helps so much with running. Training your diaphragm and ribs to open up through a tight twist or upside down... I think that's one of the things that transfers well to running. IDK?


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> @Cleo38 I meant to tell you, last night I was doing yoga and thought of you
> But what I realized was that the practice of taking deep breaths through poses that aren't necessarily easy to breathe through is one of the things that I think helps so much with running. Training your diaphragm and ribs to open up through a tight twist or upside down... I think that's one of the things that transfers well to running. IDK?


I think this is spot on. I was thinking about what you & @Boxer123 have said & I definitely don't breathe fully but tend to breathe from my chest which then it makes it more difficult as I begin to tire when running.

Have just booked a session with my yoga instructor friend for 21st so hopefully she can give me some hands on advice


----------



## catz4m8z

Must be really nice to just be able to get out and run. I dont even know how someone can do the couch to 5k thing as it is!, no way I could run that much that fast.:Shy
Its really wet and windy here and also weirdly foggy so I went for a fairly spooky 'run' around my local graveyard again. I know you are supposed to go from 1min running to 2mins after a week but that aint happening!LOL:Bag So I increased my running by 15 seconds! Its the difference between 'I cant do that!' and 'well, its only 15 seconds....'.
Im really, really big and have no aptitude for being sporty at all so if I can con myself into doing 15 seconds more at a time then thats what I'll do. I mean I do like getting out of breath and being active in the fresh air....just wish I could do more of it!


----------



## Guest

catz4m8z said:


> Must be really nice to just be able to get out and run. I dont even know how someone can do the couch to 5k thing as it is!, no way I could run that much that fast.:Shy
> Its really wet and windy here and also weirdly foggy so I went for a fairly spooky 'run' around my local graveyard again. I know you are supposed to go from 1min running to 2mins after a week but that aint happening!LOL:Bag So I increased my running by 15 seconds! Its the difference between 'I cant do that!' and 'well, its only 15 seconds....'.
> Im really, really big and have no aptitude for being sporty at all so if I can con myself into doing 15 seconds more at a time then thats what I'll do. I mean I do like getting out of breath and being active in the fresh air....just wish I could do more of it!


Hey, every improvement counts and every time you get out there it's totally worth it! Good for you! 
I have a friend who's very very overweight (over 100 pounds) and she's out there hiking. She's slow, she stops a lot, but last Tuesday she went 8 miles! I was so proud of her!! Just keep putting one foot in front of the other  
And I know it's so hard, by try not to compare your progress (or your anything) to anyone else's. The only person you're trying to do better than is the you from yesterday


----------



## Boxer123

catz4m8z said:


> Must be really nice to just be able to get out and run. I dont even know how someone can do the couch to 5k thing as it is!, no way I could run that much that fast.:Shy
> Its really wet and windy here and also weirdly foggy so I went for a fairly spooky 'run' around my local graveyard again. I know you are supposed to go from 1min running to 2mins after a week but that aint happening!LOL:Bag So I increased my running by 15 seconds! Its the difference between 'I cant do that!' and 'well, its only 15 seconds....'.
> Im really, really big and have no aptitude for being sporty at all so if I can con myself into doing 15 seconds more at a time then thats what I'll do. I mean I do like getting out of breath and being active in the fresh air....just wish I could do more of it!


I agree being out is the main battle 15 seconds each time is good it will add up to more and more. My friend who is running Brighton with me has never run before the last year and has lost 4 stone ! She will probably finish before me.


----------



## Cleo38

Good on you @catz4m8z!! Honestly even if it's 15 seconds that still increasing it, so what if it's not following the plan. I think the fact that you are doing it is fantastic & for people like us who have never been sporty (even at school I would skive PE & have never done any sports since), then it is a lot more difficult. Not only physically but our mindsets. As I said, every time I start on my run I have my inner voice telling me I can't do it; it's too cold/windy/rainy, my legs ache already, etc. If I see anyone out when I'm running (luckily only from a distance so far), then I panic as I am worried for some weird reason .... maybe that I am not a proper runner & look ridiculous ..... not that that sort of thing bothers me usually but when I'm running it does.

I started my running on 8th Jan & am now running further than I ever could have imagined, 1 mile was a HUGE achievement for me, we all have different goals & shouldn't always measure ourselves against others. Have you thought about buying an elliptical trainer? If you have room then I think these are great as it really helped increase my fitness level. I bought one really cheaply through a local FB selling site & use it quite alot.


----------



## catz4m8z

ouesi said:


> I have a friend who's very very overweight (over 100 pounds) and she's out there hiking.
> 
> The only person you're trying to do better than is the you from yesterday


well, Ive lost 40Ibs just changing my diet but Ive got another 80Ibs-ish to go....and hopefully it will go!LOL 
I like that quote at the end too. We are all trying to improve ourselves, no matter how slowly we go!



Cleo38 said:


> Good on you @catz4m8z!!
> Have you thought about buying an elliptical trainer? If you have room then I think these are great as it really helped increase my fitness level. I bought one really cheaply through a local FB selling site & use it quite alot.


Thanks @Cleo38, sounds like you are really getting into running!
Ive actually bought myself a mini trampoline for some low impact exercise to try and improve my fitness.


----------



## Guest

And remember no matter how slow you are, you're still going faster than the folks at home on their sofas  

I saw a t-shirt once, something like "slow runners make other runners look good. You're welcome." I need that


----------



## Cleo38

Today's run was 4.2 miles ....... *WITH NO WALK BREAK!!!!!* :Happy:Smuggrin


----------



## Guest

Cleo38 said:


> Today's run was 4.2 miles ....... *WITH NO WALK BREAK!!!!!* :Happy:Smuggrin


Woo hoo @Cleo38 !!!!

I had a funny moment of realization this morning. 
All last week I was able to run in the daytime, no headlamp, mostly cooperative weather, and yesterday it was back to the grind. 5am run with headlamp and to add insult to injury it was also raining. I was so not feeling it... I felt like I was really pushing myself but ended up running a dismal time, but hey, I knocked it out. 
This morning I was sore and very tired for some reason, but in a much better mindset. I told myself I'd just go out there and do an easy run don't push it. Exact same route as yesterday, one whole minute per mile faster and I felt like I wasn't even trying LOL! 
90% of running is in our heads LOL


----------



## Boxer123

ouesi said:


> Woo hoo @Cleo38 !!!!
> 
> I had a funny moment of realization this morning.
> All last week I was able to run in the daytime, no headlamp, mostly cooperative weather, and yesterday it was back to the grind. 5am run with headlamp and to add insult to injury it was also raining. I was so not feeling it... I felt like I was really pushing myself but ended up running a dismal time, but hey, I knocked it out.
> This morning I was sore and very tired for some reason, but in a much better mindset. I told myself I'd just go out there and do an easy run don't push it. Exact same route as yesterday, one whole minute per mile faster and I felt like I wasn't even trying LOL!
> 90% of running is in our heads LOL


Couldn't agree more 90% of the time a mental battle I always fall apart in races which is a pain.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cleo38 said:


> Today's run was 4.2 miles ....... *WITH NO WALK BREAK!!!!!* :Happy:Smuggrin


Thats awesome!:Woot you're def going to survive the zombie apocalypse at that rate!


----------



## Cleo38

catz4m8z said:


> Thats awesome!:Woot you're def going to survive the zombie apocalypse at that rate!


Hahahahaha, seeing as zombies don't move that fast I might actually be ok!! 

Actually I meant to ask you, have you used your trampoline yet? I was looking at some workout clips on YouTube yesterday for trampolines & it looks like fun ... although quite hard work. Someone in the village is selling one for £10 so was thinking of buying one.


----------



## catz4m8z

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahahaha, seeing as zombies don't move that fast I might actually be ok!!
> 
> Actually I meant to ask you, have you used your trampoline yet?


yup, been on it several times. It is fun and easier then running. I can only run for just over a minute but I can bounce for 4 minutes. Its a killer on your back muscles though as it seems to target ones I dont normally use.:Shy Nice to have something you can do in front of the telly in case of bad weather though.

As tpo zombies being slow remember you dont really need to be faster then the zombies...just faster then the person next to you!LOL:Woot


----------



## Cleo38

catz4m8z said:


> yup, been on it several times. It is fun and easier then running. I can only run for just over a minute but I can bounce for 4 minutes. Its a killer on your back muscles though as it seems to target ones I dont normally use.:Shy Nice to have something you can do in front of the telly in case of bad weather though.
> 
> As tpo zombies being slow remember you dont really need to be faster then the zombies...just faster then the person next to you!LOL:Woot


Sounds good, I might buy the one I was looking at then. I couldn't use it it my house tho as my young GSD would be on there with me jumping away & between the pair of us I can imagine we would break most things in the immediate vicinity!!

And yes, that's very true about the zombies ..... just hope am not with @Boxer123 or @ouesi when there is an attack or I am a gonner!! :Nailbiting:Woot


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Sounds good, I might buy the one I was looking at then. I couldn't use it it my house tho as my young GSD would be on there with me jumping away & between the pair of us I can imagine we would break most things in the immediate vicinity!!
> 
> And yes, that's very true about the zombies ..... just hope am not with @Boxer123 or @ouesi when there is an attack or I am a gonner!! :Nailbiting:Woot


https://www.ukrunningevents.co.uk/inflatable-5k-zombie-run-newbury

Up for this ?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.ukrunningevents.co.uk/inflatable-5k-zombie-run-newbury
> 
> Up for this ?


OMG, that looks like a great laugh .... & there is one held in Norwich which is about 1hr 20mins from me!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, that looks like a great laugh .... & there is one held in Norwich which is about 1hr 20mins from me!!


I've been wanting to do one for years however I am quite terrified of zombies and worry I will take it to seriously!


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I've been wanting to do one for years however I am quite terrified of zombies and worry I will take it to seriously!


I love that sort of thing, just didn't realise they did race-type events like this. Am quite tempted actually ....


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I love that sort of thing, just didn't realise they did race-type events like this. Am quite tempted actually ....


Around Halloween you get a lot more spooky runs midnight marathons spooky 5km normally with a beer at the end !


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Around Halloween you get a lot more spooky runs midnight marathons spooky 5km normally with a beer at the end !


Now that definitely sounds like my sort of thing .... & the thought of a beer at the end would keep me going


----------



## Boxer123

Marathon tomorrow so no run 3 mile walk instead finally some sunshine.


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 351558
> 
> 
> Marathon tomorrow so no run 3 mile walk instead finally some sunshine.


Good luck... which Marathon is it ?


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Good luck... which Marathon is it ?


Thank you it's Brighton just at the hotel eating pasta.


----------



## Julesky

Good luck today! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Cleo38

Good luck for today @Boxer123 !!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Good luck for today @Boxer123 !!!!


Thank you I've completed feet hurt legs hurt but glad I finished happy days.


----------



## Boxer123

Julesky said:


> Good luck today! Hope you enjoy it.


Thank you all done thank goodness.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you I've completed feet hurt legs hurt but glad I finished happy days.


Fantastic news, massive congratulations!!! Such a great achievement


----------



## Cleo38

How are you feeling today @Boxer123 ? I thought of you earlier when I was out on my run .... was the last bit & I was battling against the wind (so dramatic!) & I thought I could see my turning but it wasn't, mine was about 400 yards further which at that point seemed like miles & the internal voice started moaning "I'm so tired", "I can't breathe", "I hate this" ... hahaha, such a baby!!! 

Anyway I thought of your achievement & it did start to spur me on but then all of a sudden I saw that I was a split second away from a collision with a young male deer!!!! 

No idea what had spooked him as he was racing across a field, jumped a **** & then at that moment realised he was coming for me just as I did. I sort of screamed, he twisted in mid air & landed in front of me then shot off up the road. Such a close call but the fright of it all did give me an extra shot of adrenaline which perked me up :Jawdrop


----------



## Julesky

I'm new to running (well new again, used to in past, but have had a long break)... encouraging reading this thread. 
I am a big baby when it comes to getting a stitch or wanting to give up so i've found this thread really useful for some wee tips along the way and to know im not alone hahah.

Also i cant run with my dog, he loves it for the first 5 minutes, then he gets all miffed cause he wants to stop and sniff and ends up at the furthest he can be on his lead away from me, no matter how much enthusiasm i bring to the table. Do you all run with your dogs or alone?

So far im only doing about 4k every three days or so. I'm already seeing improvement but need to step it up a gear. Marathon will be a long, long,. long way off.

Gutted ouesi has left as I have only just returned (wont take it personally oues ).


----------



## kimthecat

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you I've completed feet hurt legs hurt but glad I finished happy days.


 Well done! I forgot it was on. . Was it shown on the telly?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> How are you feeling today @Boxer123 ? I thought of you earlier when I was out on my run .... was the last bit & I was battling against the wind (so dramatic!) & I thought I could see my turning but it wasn't, mine was about 400 yards further which at that point seemed like miles & the internal voice started moaning "I'm so tired", "I can't breathe", "I hate this" ... hahaha, such a baby!!!
> 
> Anyway I thought of your achievement & it did start to spur me on but then all of a sudden I saw that I was a split second away from a collision with a young male deer!!!!
> 
> No idea what had spooked him as he was racing across a field, jumped a **** & then at that moment realised he was coming for me just as I did. I sort of screamed, he twisted in mid air & landed in front of me then shot off up the road. Such a close call but the fright of it all did give me an extra shot of adrenaline which perked me up :Jawdrop


Oh no I have had many deer issues I am sure they are trying to take over the world. I feel surprisingly well 3 mile walk today lily doesn't believe in rest days. My friend who I ran with it was her first marathon only running a year I feel proud.


----------



## Boxer123

Julesky said:


> I'm new to running (well new again, used to in past, but have had a long break)... encouraging reading this thread.
> I am a big baby when it comes to getting a stitch or wanting to give up so i've found this thread really useful for some wee tips along the way and to know im not alone hahah.
> 
> Also i cant run with my dog, he loves it for the first 5 minutes, then he gets all miffed cause he wants to stop and sniff and ends up at the furthest he can be on his lead away from me, no matter how much enthusiasm i bring to the table. Do you all run with your dogs or alone?
> 
> So far im only doing about 4k every three days or so. I'm already seeing improvement but need to step it up a gear. Marathon will be a long, long,. long way off.
> 
> Gutted ouesi has left as I have only just returned (wont take it personally oues ).


I do some with dogs and some without don't be afraid to take walk breaks if you get a stich and experiment with eating times. Remember your doing better than everyone on the sofa !


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> Well done! I forgot it was on. . Was it shown on the telly?


I think it was on BBC Surrey I am a bit slow for national news though lol


----------



## kimthecat

Boxer123 said:


> I think it was on BBC Surrey I am a bit slow for national news though lol


:Hilarious I would have watched it .



Julesky said:


> Gutted ouesi has left as I have only just returned (wont take it personally oues ).


Me too. Ive only just found out . Left or pushed?


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I would have watched it .
> 
> Me too. Ive only just found out . Left or pushed?


Thank you it would have been entertaining I think ! I know very sad about ouesi great ideas for a newbie dog owner with two ridiculous boxers.


----------



## kimthecat

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you it would have been entertaining I think ! I know very sad about ouesi great ideas for a newbie dog owner with two ridiculous boxers.


We've lost someone with a wealth of knowledge and advice about dog behaviour .


----------



## Julesky

kimthecat said:


> :Hilarious I would have watched it .
> 
> Me too. I've only just found out . Left or pushed?


Well there's a loaded question hahah. I think left, but i'm only just back on here after a hiatus and you don't need to look too hard across multiple sub-forum commentary, from games to general to see a theme. Shame the forum is sometimes a bit of an itchy place, itchy with a capital B, it can get a little toxic to subject yourself to that all the time, so i understand why she's gone. Guess like some of our mutts, people get just as territorial!

Rightly said though- lots of knowledge gone.

Well done on the marathon @Boxer123 . Genuinely so much respect for anyone who can do that. I don't think i ever could!


----------



## Boxer123

Julesky said:


> Well there's a loaded question hahah. I think left, but i'm only just back on here after a hiatus and you don't need to look too hard across multiple sub-forum commentary, from games to general to see a theme. Shame the forum is sometimes a bit of an itchy place, itchy with a capital B, it can get a little toxic to subject yourself to that all the time, so i understand why she's gone. Guess like some of our mutts, people get just as territorial!
> 
> Rightly said though- lots of knowledge gone.
> 
> Well done on the marathon @Boxer123 . Genuinely so much respect for anyone who can do that. I don't think i ever could!


Thank you watch this space I'm now training for a 50 mile ultra marathon. Sox is out as a running buddy.


----------



## Julesky

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 351865
> 
> 
> Thank you watch this space I'm now training for a 50 mile ultra marathon. Sox is out as a running buddy.


Hahahah Sox, i'm with you pal!


----------



## Cleo38

Julesky said:


> I'm new to running (well new again, used to in past, but have had a long break)... encouraging reading this thread.
> I am a big baby when it comes to getting a stitch or wanting to give up so i've found this thread really useful for some wee tips along the way and to know im not alone hahah.
> 
> Also i cant run with my dog, he loves it for the first 5 minutes, then he gets all miffed cause he wants to stop and sniff and ends up at the furthest he can be on his lead away from me, no matter how much enthusiasm i bring to the table. Do you all run with your dogs or alone?
> 
> So far im only doing about 4k every three days or so. I'm already seeing improvement but need to step it up a gear. Marathon will be a long, long,. long way off.
> 
> Gutted ouesi has left as I have only just returned (wont take it personally oues ).


Hahahaha, I am such a whinger at times & will try to use any excuse not to run .... my legging don't feel 'right' or a strand of hair has come down & is annoying me 

I do run occasionally with my dogs & I started off doing this but after a while I realised that if I was out on my own I could concentrate better on my breathing & trying to be more relaxed (I run not just for fitness but to relax as my anxiety levels have been too high lately). Also my older dog has arthritis & whilst she's more than capable of running around I didn't like that she would stop for a sniff (or whatever) & then have to run to catch up, I worried too much about her & was constantly stopping to check or watch her rather than just clear my mind ... & the amount of time my younger dog just stopped dead right in front of me causing me to fall over countless times 

I have never, ever run in my whole life (I am 47 now) so this is all completely alien to me & i still can't believe that I do go for a run .... words I never thought I would use!



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 351852
> 
> 
> Oh no I have had many deer issues I am sure they are trying to take over the world. I feel surprisingly well 3 mile walk today lily doesn't believe in rest days. My friend who I ran with it was her first marathon only running a year I feel proud.


Bloody things! They are beautiful but I wish they wouldn't leap out, I still can't believe my near miss yesterday, such a close call. Well done to your friend as well then. That is an amazing achievement for anyone but to have only started running a year ago that's fantastic


----------



## Boxer123

5 miler this morning very warm but saw deer, rabbits and lots of spider webs !


----------



## Cleo38

Am worrying that I wont be able to run if this heat continues, I really don't do well in the hot weather & can't stand it ..... hope it's nack to rain again soon! 

Has anyone ever done any of these obstacle type courses? The one you posted about got me thinking @Boxer123 & I saw an ad for one my way home from work the other night run by Insane Terrian (http://www.insaneterrainrunning.com/).

I really like the look of it (& one of their events is near-ish to me) .... just don't know if I could do it.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Am worrying that I wont be able to run if this heat continues, I really don't do well in the hot weather & can't stand it ..... hope it's nack to rain again soon!
> 
> Has anyone ever done any of these obstacle type courses? The one you posted about got me thinking @Boxer123 & I saw an ad for one my way home from work the other night run by Insane Terrian (http://www.insaneterrainrunning.com/).
> 
> I really like the look of it (& one of their events is near-ish to me) .... just don't know if I could do it.


I haven't but my hubby has done tough mudders and has enjoyed them it's all quite relaxed and everyone doesn't take it to seriously I know cancer research do a pretty muddy course with obstacles 5km which could start u off. I can't run in the heat we head out early or I just suffer.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I haven't but my hubby has done tough mudders and has enjoyed them it's all quite relaxed and everyone doesn't take it to seriously I know cancer research do a pretty muddy course with obstacles 5km which could start u off. I can't run in the heat we head out early or I just suffer.


Yes, the one I was looking at is either 5 or 10km. Basically one loop is 5km so you can stop then or if you are really up for a challenge do it all again. I think the 5km option would be enough as a start as am sure the obstacles, the mud, the different terrains, etc would be very different from anything I am used to.

It looks like a lot of fun as well as challenging & am sure the feeling of achievement would be massive (especially for someone like me who has never done this sort of thing & is quite a lazy person at heart!).

As well as worrying I am not physically fit enough (although looking at pics of the events it has a wide range of people completing these courses, not just young, fit people!) I also think it's always the constant worry that I'll hurt my back even more that worries me but tbh I've hurt or just going down stairs or doing the most mundane thing at home so I suppose as long as I am sensible then I shouldn't keep worrying.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, the one I was looking at is either 5 or 10km. Basically one loop is 5km so you can stop then or if you are really up for a challenge do it all again. I think the 5km option would be enough as a start as am sure the obstacles, the mud, the different terrains, etc would be very different from anything I am used to.
> 
> It looks like a lot of fun as well as challenging & am sure the feeling of achievement would be massive (especially for someone like me who has never done this sort of thing & is quite a lazy person at heart!).
> 
> As well as worrying I am not physically fit enough (although looking at pics of the events it has a wide range of people completing these courses, not just young, fit people!) I also think it's always the constant worry that I'll hurt my back even more that worries me but tbh I've hurt or just going down stairs or doing the most mundane thing at home so I suppose as long as I am sensible then I shouldn't keep worrying.


There is always a wide range of fitness so don't worry about that what have you done to ur back ? Never worry about pulling out of a race if something hurts. I've done plenty of times.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> There is always a wide range of fitness so don't worry about that what have you done to ur back ? Never worry about pulling out of a race if something hurts. I've done plenty of times.


I have 2 prolapsed discs & whilst I can manage the pain most days I do have the occassional flare up where I literally can't move. Because it's been so bad in the past it makes me worry about doing anything that might cause an issue, although tbh the worst thing I can do is sit for long periods


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I have 2 prolapsed discs & whilst I can manage the pain most days I do have the occassional flare up where I literally can't move. Because it's been so bad in the past it makes me worry about doing anything that might cause an issue, although tbh the worst thing I can do is sit for long periods


Sounds nasty be careful then do you have a physio you can ask. Definitely agree about sitting down making it worse I get a bit of sciatica and it's awful if I sit down.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm officially tired after the marathon so a gentle 4 miler this morning and lily stopped for a swim. Going to try following the ultra program from Monday hay fever is getting in the way !


----------



## Cleo38

Lovely pics again @Boxer123. Bet you are glad your race was last weekend, people in tomorrow's marathon will be suffering more than usual if it continues to be this hot. Re the obstacle race things I think the actual obstacles will be fine as I can think about how to do them but I know what the main risk will be .... slipping on mud. That's the main concern tbh but I will discuss with my physio next week.

I did a 4.5 mile run this morning & it was 18 degrees .... nearly killed me. No wind at all so I was sweating buckets!


----------



## Boxer123

Yep I am glad I'm not doing London this heat kills me !


----------



## Boxer123

London marathon today well done mo a 2 hr and 6 minute marathon wow !


----------



## kimthecat

Cleo38 said:


> I have 2 prolapsed discs & whilst I can manage the pain most days I do have the occassional flare up where I literally can't move. Because it's been so bad in the past it makes me worry about doing anything that might cause an issue, although tbh the worst thing I can do is sit for long periods


Im sorry to hear that . Take care .


----------



## Boxer123

How's the training going everyone lily has managed to fall of the sofa and hurt her leg so is on rest. Just me and sox this morning day 2 of the ultra plan. Quite tiring. Sox got fed up I was to slow.


----------



## Cleo38

When's your ultra @Boxer123 ? I can't imagine ever doing anything like that .... but good luck with your training.

I did 5 miles yesterday, I was really reluctant to go as it was so windy but I did. unfortunately they were cleaning out the storage rooms at the sugar beet site & particles of purifying sugar beet seemed to be everywhere, including my mouth! It stunk & was vile but luckily I managed to get away from it eventually.

It was quite an easy run once I wasn't battling against the wind, it was surprising as although my legs ached a bit I didn't really need to 'recover' as I felt fine, definitely helped that it wasn't too hot as when I went out on Saturday but was awful in the heat.

On the way back I noticed that the swans nesting have 10 eggs in their nest, can't wait to see their beautiful babies & that will definitely motivate me to get out for my run!


----------



## Boxer123

QUOTE="Cleo38, post: 1065170271, member: 34146"]When's your ultra @Boxer123 ? I can't imagine ever doing anything like that .... but good luck with your training.

I did 5 miles yesterday, I was really reluctant to go as it was so windy but I did. unfortunately they were cleaning out the storage rooms at the sugar beet site & particles of purifying sugar beet seemed to be everywhere, including my mouth! It stunk & was vile but luckily I managed to get away from it eventually.

It was quite an easy run once I wasn't battling against the wind, it was surprising as although my legs ached a bit I didn't really need to 'recover' as I felt fine, definitely helped that it wasn't too hot as when I went out on Saturday but was awful in the heat.

On the way back I noticed that the swans nesting have 10 eggs in their nest, can't wait to see their beautiful babies & that will definitely motivate me to get out for my run![/QUOTE]

Ah that will be lovely to see. This is why I love being outside especially early you see so much wildlife. I have a 31 mile race September and 50 mile Thames trot in October. I am very determined I don't think my hubby thinks I will do it so that has spurred me on.

5 miler for us as well this morning here is sox posing like a model. He would probably try to eat the swan eggs :Yuck


----------



## Cleo38

I have just got back from possibly my easiest run .... what a difference my mindset & the weather makes!!

It's grey & raining here but ...... HARDLY ANY WIND for a change! This is most unusual for The Fens. Anyway, I was also looking forward to seeing the swans so didn't have time to listen to my whiny inner voice telling me I couldn't do it this time 

It was also alot colder which was much better for me as I get so hot when running, the heat on Saturday was awful. So I really enjoyed my run today, I got in to a good rhythm, I love feeling the rain on me (it wasn't really heavy so I wasn't drenched), no one around except a few hares & a couple of buzzards .... I felt so good, like I could've gone on for miles ...... but am working from home today so had to get back.

So, today a 6 mile run that I really enjoyed ...... I never, ever thought I would say that!!:Bawling


----------



## Boxer123

Glad you enjoyed it I hate running in the hot weather so don't mind this weather. Lovely pics are you very rural?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Glad you enjoyed it I hate running in the hot weather so don't mind this weather. Lovely pics are you very rural?


Yes, I am. Once I across a road I am right out in the fields & the only traffic you see (if at all) is farm vehicles. It's lovely ..... except for the wind at times!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, I am. Once I across a road I am right out in the fields & the only traffic you see (if at all) is farm vehicles. It's lovely ..... except for the wind at times!


We are the same I'm on the outskirts of a large estate but it's only 30 seconds to fields and then country which is great for the dogs.


----------



## Cleo38

Was going to go out again today but the weather is so awful; much heavier rain & the wind is up. After taking the dogs out for an hour this morning I really couldn't face getting changed out of wet clothes to go out & get wet again so I did 30mins interval training on my elliptical trainer; 5 min warm up then alternate minutes of moderate, fast & really fast ...... I was knackered afterwards.

Probably a good idea to mix it up a it but I just don't enjoy it as much as being outside ... although maybe today was an exception! If it clears up later then I might go out for a run but if not I might do another 30mins on my trainer again.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Was going to go out again today but the weather is so awful; much heavier rain & the wind is up. After taking the dogs out for an hour this morning I really couldn't face getting changed out of wet clothes to go out & get wet again so I did 30mins interval training on my elliptical trainer; 5 min warm up then alternate minutes of moderate, fast & really fast ...... I was knackered afterwards.
> 
> Probably a good idea to mix it up a it but I just don't enjoy it as much as being outside ... although maybe today was an exception! If it clears up later then I might go out for a run but if not I might do another 30mins on my trainer again.


I think you should mix it up but I'm terrible and often don't because I like being outside and lily can't come to the gym with me. I do like swimming and go when I have tired legs. I was resting today hoping for a 15 miler tomorrow. Going to do 3.7 with the dogs as I've signed up to finishformatt on strava.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I think you should mix it up but I'm terrible and often don't because I like being outside and lily can't come to the gym with me. I do like swimming and go when I have tired legs. I was resting today hoping for a 15 miler tomorrow. Going to do 3.7 with the dogs as I've signed up to finishformatt on strava.


What a great idea, I have too .... & donated. Such a tragic thing to have happened to someone so young, talented & ambitious


----------



## Boxer123

I got stalked by cows today I'm sure they will be my undoing


----------



## kimthecat

@Boxer123 :Hilarious perhaps they're training for a moo-rathon


----------



## Cleo38

kimthecat said:


> @Boxer123 :Hilarious perhaps they're training for a moo-rathon


Oh very good! 

I joined the Finish For Matt FB group - what a lot of fantastic & inspirational posts on there, & so much money raised now for his chosen charity. People from all over the world have contributing & running for him.

Even though I ran yesterday I am going to do the 3.7 miles tonight.


----------



## Boxer123

kimthecat said:


> @Boxer123 :Hilarious perhaps they're training for a moo-rathon


Brilliant!



Cleo38 said:


> Oh very good!
> 
> I joined the Finish For Matt FB group - what a lot of fantastic & inspirational posts on there, & so much money raised now for his chosen charity. People from all over the world have contributing & running for him.
> 
> Even though I ran yesterday I am going to do the 3.7 miles tonight.


We joined on strava and completed yesterday the running community are a supportive one.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> We joined on strava and completed yesterday the running community are a supportive one.


Oh definitely it was quite touching reading so many inspirational stories & achievements. I did my 3.7 run tonight ..... & for once I just got on with it & thought about how lucky I was. Running does give me a chance to think & I did alot tonight


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oh definitely it was quite touching reading so many inspirational stories & achievements. I did my 3.7 run tonight ..... & for once I just got on with it & thought about how lucky I was. Running does give me a chance to think & I did alot tonight


It is my thinking time my hubbys always saying I should join a club but I love the early morning alone time.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It is my thinking time my hubbys always saying I should join a club but I love the early morning alone time.


Yes, same here. I love that I can clear my mind at times & just run or have a think ..... or sometime just concentrate on trying to breathe when I'm struggling!


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles today out at 5 30 am and it was frosty ! 1st of may madness ! It was lovely though.


----------



## Cleo38

Looks lovely @Boxer123 , but the weather is mad atm. It was like winter yesterday morning, I was freezing .... but that was just on our morning walk, I didn't run. Am just planning mine now, it is sooooo windy again here though so I may head to the forest instead.


----------



## Boxer123

Wet and windy today it is barmy the boxers don't seem to mind though!


----------



## Cleo38

It was lovely & sunny here today. Quite warm but a nice breeze so ideal for running. I did 6 miles today & felt AMAZING at the end! really, really enjoyed it .... never thought I would ever go for a run let alone say I enjoyed it 

It really has helped so much with how I feel mentally as well as physically. Am at my IPO club tomorrow but am planning to do a quick run before I go I so an early night for me as I will be up at 5am


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> It was lovely & sunny here today. Quite warm but a nice breeze so ideal for running. I did 6 miles today & felt AMAZING at the end! really, really enjoyed it .... never thought I would ever go for a run let alone say I enjoyed it
> 
> It really has helped so much with how I feel mentally as well as physically. Am at my IPO club tomorrow but am planning to do a quick run before I go I so an early night for me as I will be up at 5am


Day off for me today as I have a bad neck slept funny planning a long one Sunday. Have u signed up for any events ?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Day off for me today as I have a bad neck slept funny planning a long one Sunday. Have u signed up for any events ?


No, I keep looking at a local 10k run (literally just up the road from me) but I am being weird about running with other people ... & not just other people but proper runners! 

I did 4.5 miles this morning, I was out at 5.30am. So lovely & cool with only the birds singing .... was lovely & I felt great.

Then tonight I had a much needed yoga session with my friend who is an instructor, I was so tight that I really must do more stretching after I have had a run.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> No, I keep looking at a local 10k run (literally just up the road from me) but I am being weird about running with other people ... & not just other people but proper runners!


To tell you a secret there are no proper runners just people who like Lycra if your worried do a bigger race so you can get lost in the crowd. Cancer research 10km are good and have a mix of walkers and runners .


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> To tell you a secret there are no proper runners just people who like Lycra if your worried do a bigger race so you can get lost in the crowd. Cancer research 10km are good and have a mix of walkers and runners .


Hahahaha, I was reading one of the posts on the Finish For Matt FB group from a man who has now run a couple of marathons who still does not think of himself as a 'proper runner' 

Am aching today tho, was at my dog training club all day yesterday then took the dogs for a swim in a local reservoir then rushed to my yoga session where we concentrated on breathing exercises (so beneficial!!) & lots of stretches as I was pretty tight in my hamstrings. Was really a very much needed session, I learnt alot & have lots of homework to do. I was going to go or a run before training tomorrow but have decided to give myself a day off today with some yoga when I get back this evening (busy day of dog training again today)


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, I was reading one of the posts on the Finish For Matt FB group from a man who has now run a couple of marathons who still does not think of himself as a 'proper runner'
> 
> Am aching today tho, was at my dog training club all day yesterday then took the dogs for a swim in a local reservoir then rushed to my yoga session where we concentrated on breathing exercises (so beneficial!!) & lots of stretches as I was pretty tight in my hamstrings. Was really a very much needed session, I learnt alot & have lots of homework to do. I was going to go or a run before training tomorrow but have decided to give myself a day off today with some yoga when I get back this evening (busy day of dog training again today)


Do you run the classes? I went to a few with sox but found them a bit intimidating we kept getting told off.

15.1 miles this morning the boxers joined me for 10 all of road. I should probably do some yoga my neck is killing me.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 353680
> View attachment 353678
> 
> 
> Do you run the classes? I went to a few with sox but found them a bit intimidating we kept getting told off.
> 
> 15.1 miles this morning the boxers joined me for 10 all of road. I should probably do some yoga my neck is killing me.


What yoga classes? Oh no, I have 1-2-1's as I know with me that I would find people too irritating so I wouldn't be able to concentrate & i I have solo lessons then they can be tailored to what I want. Yesterday was breathing exercises which were really spot on & stretches, my hamstrings were so tight so am definitely going to spend alot more time after my runs doing these exercises. I have been doing several repetitions today & feel so much more comfortable already as I have really tightened up after Friday's run.

I always think that I'm not fussed about yoga but then when I have a problem & I have a session with my friend I realise just how beneficial it can be . When I was really stressed she did some really relaxing exercises followed by some mediation which initially I thought was not my thing at all ... OMG, I have never felt so relaxed, it was so lovely that for a second it felt almost odd but I soon settled in to the sensation.


----------



## Cleo38

What did you get told off for @Boxer123 ? When I initially went my friend did a meditation session at the end using those Tibetan bowls &I started moaning that I didn't want all that 'hippy sh*t' .... she told me to shut the f*ck up & go with it (not very spiritual of her  ) but I did & I loved it!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> What did you get told off for @Boxer123 ? When I initially went my friend did a meditation session at the end using those Tibetan bowls &I started moaning that I didn't want all that 'hippy sh*t' .... she told me to shut the f*ck up & go with it (not very spiritual of her  ) but I did & I loved it!


Ha ha I meant doggy training classes we got told off for everything wrong lead , sox being a pain around other dogs not listening (that's why we were there).

Saying that I have also been told off in exercise classes as I can't follow the instructions me going one way them going the other ( this is why I run )


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha I meant doggy training classes we got told off for everything wrong lead , sox being a pain around other dogs not listening (that's why we were there).
> 
> Saying that I have also been told off in exercise classes as I can't follow the instructions me going one way them going the other ( this is why I run )


Hahahaha, oh I get told off at my training club all the time .... the instructor there doesn't mince his words at all but tbh I would rather that.

I have an exercise DVD that I like but am terrible at keeping in time with the people in it, I doubt I would be allowed in a real life class as I am all over the place


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles at 6 am and it was still a bit hot for my boy. We've all crashed out now my hay fever has made me look like the elephant man.


----------



## Cleo38

I was out at 6am aswell, although 4.5 miles for me. Such a beautiful morning; a light breeze, blue skies & the sound of bird song .... perfect!

Really enjoyed my run then done my stretches when I got back to the car after realising how tight my ham strings & hip flexors were following my yoga session.

Am working from home today so could fit this in early, wish every day could start like this.....

(Hope your hayfever is better now @Boxer123, I used to suffer years ago but then all of a sudden it went as quickly as it came on)


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I was out at 6am aswell, although 4.5 miles for me. Such a beautiful morning; a light breeze, blue skies & the sound of bird song .... perfect!
> 
> Really enjoyed my run then done my stretches when I got back to the car after realising how tight my ham strings & hip flexors were following my yoga session.
> 
> Am working from home today so could fit this in early, wish every day could start like this.....
> 
> (Hope your hayfever is better now @Boxer123, I used to suffer years ago but then all of a sudden it went as quickly as it came on)
> 
> View attachment 353951


Looks lovely morning is my favourite time of the day 7 miles this morning sox got me up at 4:45  and I thought why not. I find it easier in the morning because of sox issues with other dogs. He has been so good lately though when approached by another dog no growling or barking but just over zealous in play I prefer to avoid it.

Hay fever is better now the weather has settled.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 353988
> 
> 
> Looks lovely morning is my favourite time of the day 7 miles this morning sox got me up at 4:45  and I thought why not. I find it easier in the morning because of sox issues with other dogs. He has been so good lately though when approached by another dog no growling or barking but just over zealous in play I prefer to avoid it.
> 
> Hay fever is better now the weather has settled.


My Roxy has never been great with other dogs so quieter places are always best with her. Unfortunately I won't be taking her out running with me anymore. I discussed mky concerns with her physio & agreed that although trotting or running is still good for her & she should be as active as possible (she has severe HD & spondylosis) this should be done at her pace & when she wants. The problem I have is that when I'm running & she stops to sniff then she has to run to catch me up & so not ideal.

I might take my young GSD out occasionally though, but then Roxy feels she's missing out & wants to come ..... can't bloody win!!

Missed it this morning as am in the office today but on leave tomorrow so am hoping to get out early again. Hopefully it's not going to be as hot these next few days


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> My Roxy has never been great with other dogs so quieter places are always best with her. Unfortunately I won't be taking her out running with me anymore. I discussed mky concerns with her physio & agreed that although trotting or running is still good for her & she should be as active as possible (she has severe HD & spondylosis) this should be done at her pace & when she wants. The problem I have is that when I'm running & she stops to sniff then she has to run to catch me up & so not ideal.
> 
> I might take my young GSD out occasionally though, but then Roxy feels she's missing out & wants to come ..... can't bloody win!!
> 
> Missed it this morning as am in the office today but on leave tomorrow so am hoping to get out early again. Hopefully it's not going to be as hot these next few days


Yes I have that problem woe betide if we try to go out without sox even though he wouldn't get out of bed ! He slopes out at the last minute just before we walk out of the door.


----------



## diefenbaker

Race weekend tomorrow... Checkendon Challenge.. only 5K Canicross Sat/Sun.. I prefer to wear the West Ham football shirt with Diefenbaker across the back rather than my Canicross group colours.. I'm such a rebel.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Race weekend tomorrow... Checkendon Challenge.. only 5K Canicross Sat/Sun.. I prefer to wear the West Ham football shirt with Diefenbaker across the back rather than my Canicross group colours.. I'm such a rebel.


Enjoy that sounds fun ! That is very rebellious I hope they don't turf you out. I've never done any structured events with the boxers.


----------



## AmyRedd

Has anyone had trouble motivating their dog to jog? I haven’t run with Ted since before Christmas as he was ill and then I hurt my knee and he seems to have become a bit lazy! Offlead he’ll just mooch about sniffing until I get so far away he panics and has to sprint to find me, then the cycle starts again. On lead he’ll pull for maybe a few minutes before trotting behind me as though he can’t be bothered. He used to enjoy it but never really pulled. I’m wondering if I need to go out with some other joggers and their dogs to motivate him again?!


----------



## Boxer123

AmyRedd said:


> Has anyone had trouble motivating their dog to jog? I haven't run with Ted since before Christmas as he was ill and then I hurt my knee and he seems to have become a bit lazy! Offlead he'll just mooch about sniffing until I get so far away he panics and has to sprint to find me, then the cycle starts again. On lead he'll pull for maybe a few minutes before trotting behind me as though he can't be bothered. He used to enjoy it but never really pulled. I'm wondering if I need to go out with some other joggers and their dogs to motivate him again?!


Sox has times when he's not up for it I tend to stop and let him do his sniffing then start again. We have lots of trails by the house so I drop him back sometimes when he's had enough and carry on with lily. She always wants to run !


----------



## AmyRedd

Boxer123 said:


> Sox has times when he's not up for it I tend to stop and let him do his sniffing then start again. We have lots of trails by the house so I drop him back sometimes when he's had enough and carry on with lily. She always wants to run !


Typical boys! I'm thinking maybe I can do "let's sprint to each sniff spot" and it will work as interval training for me :Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

diefenbaker said:


> Race weekend tomorrow... Checkendon Challenge.. only 5K Canicross Sat/Sun.. I prefer to wear the West Ham football shirt with Diefenbaker across the back rather than my Canicross group colours.. I'm such a rebel.


Good luck, hope you both have a great day!

Day off today so was able to get a run in early .... but it just wasn't happening for me today. I woke up slightly later than usual due to my back pain keeping me awake in the night, slightly grouchy as well especially when I stubbed my toe. Then I realised that I hadn't put my running t-shirt out to dry so had to wear something else. I don't know why but I have to wear exactly the same thing every time or else I feel I can't run .... a it like Dumbo with his feather & flying 

Anyway, got out & it was beautiful again. Slight breeze but not too much, lovely smells of wild flowers (no rotting sugar beet for a change!) & the sounds of bird song again but I just couldn't get in to it. My breathing wasn't right, my stride/pace wasn't right & I just wanted to stop. But I didn't, I kpet going although really not enjoying it until about the last third then it all changed for some reason.

I started to feel much better & my pace increased, really started to enjoy it ... then the last mile I got a bloody stitch. I have never had a stitch since I started running (only in the past) & it was so annoying. I battled through it (am so dramatic I know) although it was so difficult but I did it.

After having a drink & a short rest by the river I started to do my stretches when I was then stung by a wasp .... Hahahahaha, really wasn't my day for it


----------



## Boxer123

AmyRedd said:


> Typical boys! I'm thinking maybe I can do "let's sprint to each sniff spot" and it will work as interval training for me :Hilarious


Sox panics when I go to far ahead but will sometimes stand like a lemon watching us for ages.


----------



## Cleo38

How did it go @diefenbaker ?

Just back fro a 4.5 mile run before my IPO club training day. So much better today after the last run, nice & cool so ideal running conditions.

Except for on the way back when a male roe deer didn't want me to run past for some reason (maybe a fawn nearby?), he stood in the middle of the track & barked at me. It was quite unnerving as although they are not like the huge Red stags they are still pretty big with antlers (although smaller, sharper ones) but this was the only route home so although I paused initially I then started towards him again so he shot off & stood in the adjacent field to bark at me instead 

Anyway, a much better run than the other day, back in a good stride again today & I feel so much better again


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> How did it go @diefenbaker ?
> 
> Just back fro a 4.5 mile run before my IPO club training day. So much better today after the last run, nice & cool so ideal running conditions.
> 
> Except for on the way back when a male roe deer didn't want me to run past for some reason (maybe a fawn nearby?), he stood in the middle of the track & barked at me. It was quite unnerving as although they are not like the huge Red stags they are still pretty big with antlers (although smaller, sharper ones) but this was the only route home so although I paused initially I then started towards him again so he shot off & stood in the adjacent field to bark at me instead
> 
> Anyway, a much better run than the other day, back in a good stride again today & I feel so much better again


That's a bit scary ! They normally run away from us but I know they can be aggressive. We did a long run 16 for me 10 for them unfortunately the water coming of the long grass and long crops soaked and froze us. The footpaths are not used much so are quite over grown.


----------



## diefenbaker

Cleo38 said:


> How did it go @diefenbaker ?


We placed 4th.. but still didn't beat anybody  I think I've ended up with 3 medals at this event without actually beating anyone.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 354283
> 
> 
> That's a bit scary ! They normally run away from us but I know they can be aggressive. We did a long run 16 for me 10 for them unfortunately the water coming of the long grass and long crops soaked and froze us. The footpaths are not used much so are quite over grown.


Unfortunately they are quite confident here, I was a tiny bit worried by this one but I knew that I was due a massive breakfast when I got home & NOTHING was going to stop me getting home to stuff my face with that 

I saw him again yesterday with a female but they were in the field this time, he still wasn't happy to see me but kept his distance. I must keep a look out in future tho in case they do have a youngster with them. I saw a newborn a couple of years ago when i took my dogs out int he morning, it really was one of the most beautiful things ever but I didn't hang around to look at it tho as I didn't want to cause the parents distress (I could see them in the distance).

Anyway a good 5.5 mile run early morning (even though it was a day off), then loads with the dogs throughout the day meant that I ended up having a nap of the sofa early evening, like a proper old person  

Congratulations @diefenbaker, rally great photo of you both as well


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> We placed 4th.. but still didn't beat anybody  I think I've ended up with 3 medals at this event without actually beating anyone.
> 
> View attachment 354451


Well done looks like you both enjoy it !

No running for me today just back from a residential with my class


----------



## Boxer123

6 miler this morning sox was happy with his tennis ball we found.


----------



## Boxer123

Back at it today after a cold I keep getting ill any good suggestions for immune system?


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> Back at it today after a cold I keep getting ill any good suggestions for immune system?


No. I feel like I've had a cold for over a year. When I'm running the destination is always Snotsville.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> No. I feel like I've had a cold for over a year. When I'm running the destination is always Snotsville.


Glad it's not just me I'm going to try some vitamins work doesn't help as I'm always exhausted.


----------



## Cleo38

I haven't had a cold since Christmas & that was the only one I'd had for ages. Not sure why, I just don't seem to get them despite sitting near people at work who insist on coming in despite coughing & spluttering everywhere!! :Arghh

I am shattered lately though, getting up early at weekends to try & get a run in before it gets hot has taken it's toll on me. I get up so early with the dogs in the week (no time for a run then) & then no lie in at the weekend has caught up. I was supposed to be up early today (working from home) but am still in bed with a cup of tea trying to plan my day. Luckily it looks quite chilly out so so won't matter if I run later .... but it looks really windy again which never makes things easy!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I haven't had a cold since Christmas & that was the only one I'd had for ages. Not sure why, I just don't seem to get them despite sitting near people at work who insist on coming in despite coughing & spluttering everywhere!! :Arghh
> 
> I am shattered lately though, getting up early at weekends to try & get a run in before it gets hot has taken it's toll on me. I get up so early with the dogs in the week (no time for a run then) & then no lie in at the weekend has caught up. I was supposed to be up early today (working from home) but am still in bed with a cup of tea trying to plan my day. Luckily it looks quite chilly out so so won't matter if I run later .... but it looks really windy again which never makes things easy!


I'm with you on being shattered lily loves an early start in the summer! 4 miles today in the rain sox was not impressed I think he wishes he'd stayed in bed.


----------



## Cleo38

5 mile run today, it looked like it was going to chuck it down but stayed dry when I was out. Although not sunny it was still quite warm out. No wind which was fantastic, Wednesday's run was quite challenging at times as I was running against it & I find it quite difficult.

Another bloody stitch though again today, I don't know why this is now happening - any ideas @Boxer123 ? Was thinking that maybe as I am trying to up my pace it might be too much .... I don't know but it's so annoying


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> 5 mile run today, it looked like it was going to chuck it down but stayed dry when I was out. Although not sunny it was still quite warm out. No wind which was fantastic, Wednesday's run was quite challenging at times as I was running against it & I find it quite difficult.
> 
> Another bloody stitch though again today, I don't know why this is now happening - any ideas @Boxer123 ? Was thinking that maybe as I am trying to up my pace it might be too much .... I don't know but it's so annoying


Umm I'm not to bad with stitches when do you eat before going out.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Umm I'm not to bad with stitches when do you eat before going out.


I don't ever eat before I run, unless it's a cracker or breadstick & even then it will be an hour or so beforehand. I like to save it for when I get back then I can stuff my face!

It's only been recently, in all the time I've started this running stuff I've never had a stitch until lately


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I don't ever eat before I run, unless it's a cracker or breadstick & even then it will be an hour or so beforehand. I like to save it for when I get back then I can stuff my face!
> 
> It's only been recently, in all the time I've started this running stuff I've never had a stitch until lately


That's a pain I wonder if breathing makes a difference or to much water I drink loads when it's hot like this.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> That's a pain I wonder if breathing makes a difference or to much water I drink loads when it's hot like this.


Yes, I was just looking at breathing AGAIN!! I do think it's related to that & that I have been drinking alot of water lately. Am running again on Sunday so will have to monitor.


----------



## diefenbaker

Managed 10 miles this morning.. the River Lavant still nice and high for the dogs.. and His Lordship gets served coconut water at the rest stops.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Managed 10 miles this morning.. the River Lavant still nice and high for the dogs.. and His Lordship gets served coconut water at the rest stops.


That's not bad service!


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles this morning extremely humid even at 6am sox still got his strut on though.


----------



## Boxer123

How's the running going every one I managed to rack up 50 miles this week we got a bit lost in the woods today but otherwise going well.


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> How's the running going every one I managed to rack up 50 miles this week we got a bit lost in the woods today but otherwise going well.


I was out for a hilly run with my Canicross group yesterday morning... but 50 miles in a week is damn good going.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> I was out for a hilly run with my Canicross group yesterday morning... but 50 miles in a week is damn good going.


I'd like to join a group but sox is a right unsociable sod.


----------



## Cleo38

Bloody hell .... 50 miles in a week?!

I've been shattered getting up so early to run because of the hot weather & needed a break. I get up at 4.45am in the week so needed a lie in desperately so didn;t run for a week. Last run I had (last Sunday) really wasn't great at all, I was tired & aching before I started .... then I couldn't get my breathing right & then I felt frustrated. It wasn't that long either but I felt done in afterwards so I took some days off. I ran again yesterday before I went to my dog training club & it was so much better. I felt energised again & everything seemed to be right; my mindset, my breathing, my pace, etc

Lovely pics btw @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Bloody hell .... 50 miles in a week?!
> 
> I've been shattered getting up so early to run because of the hot weather & needed a break. I get up at 4.45am in the week so needed a lie in desperately so didn;t run for a week. Last run I had (last Sunday) really wasn't great at all, I was tired & aching before I started .... then I couldn't get my breathing right & then I felt frustrated. It wasn't that long either but I felt done in afterwards so I took some days off. I ran again yesterday before I went to my dog training club & it was so much better. I felt energised again & everything seemed to be right; my mindset, my breathing, my pace, etc
> 
> Lovely pics btw @Boxer123


I think you sometimes just need a few days off from running to recharge I took last weekend off because I was so shattered! I'm now slowly moving over to a plant based diet so hope this gives me more energy.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I think you sometimes just need a few days off from running to recharge I took last weekend off because I was so shattered! I'm now slowly moving over to a plant based diet so hope this gives me more energy.


Yes definitely, I was so & it suddenly became a massive chore rather than something that I enjoyed. I have to accept tat during this hot weather I might not get a run in when I want but maybe do something else instead. I really can't run in the heat but then I do need a lie in occasionally .... I just have to balance things a bit better. I can always use my elliptical trainer which is great but not the same as running.

Was getting Archer to try on some Cani X harnesses at club this weekend as am considering having a go with him ..... although I think it could be a recipe for disaster!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes definitely, I was so & it suddenly became a massive chore rather than something that I enjoyed. I have to accept tat during this hot weather I might not get a run in when I want but maybe do something else instead. I really can't run in the heat but then I do need a lie in occasionally .... I just have to balance things a bit better. I can always use my elliptical trainer which is great but not the same as running.
> 
> Was getting Archer to try on some Cani X harnesses at club this weekend as am considering having a go with him ..... although I think it could be a recipe for disaster!!


I'm the same with the heat can't do it was up at 4:20 this morning yawn. I bet he looked handsome in his harness I need to get some proper kit for mine I think.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same with the heat can't do it was up at 4:20 this morning yawn. I bet he looked handsome in his harness I need to get some proper kit for mine I think.


Oh blimey, it was such a performance getting him to try them on!! They were all a bit big so I then weighed him to discover that he's dropped 3kgs in the past couple of months. I think it must be all the swimming he's doing now but he eats so much anyway & I didn't think to up his meals anymore but obviously I need to.

He's the sort of dog who does everything at 150mph so needs alot of calories but even as he's not a large GSD it's quite a drop for him. Such a bad owner!!!

(4.20am ...... I winced at that!)


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oh blimey, it was such a performance getting him to try them on!! They were all a bit big so I then weighed him to discover that he's dropped 3kgs in the past couple of months. I think it must be all the swimming he's doing now but he eats so much anyway & I didn't think to up his meals anymore but obviously I need to.
> 
> He's the sort of dog who does everything at 150mph so needs alot of calories but even as he's not a large GSD it's quite a drop for him. Such a bad owner!!!
> 
> (4.20am ...... I winced at that!)


Sox quite often loses weight in the summer I call it his summer bod he would tell you I do not feed him enough.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Sox quite often loses weight in the summer I call it his summer bod he would tell you I do not feed him enough.


Hahaha, I felt like such a bad owner but he's getting some extra meals in the day now. I honestly can't believe how much he eats but he is always on the go so I suppose burns it off so easily ..... wish I had a similar problem although the running now means I can eat so much more & not really worry too much which is great as I love my food.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, I felt like such a bad owner but he's getting some extra meals in the day now. I honestly can't believe how much he eats but he is always on the go so I suppose burns it off so easily ..... wish I had a similar problem although the running now means I can eat so much more & not really worry too much which is great as I love my food.


It's tricky sox has the capacity to be over weight but at the same time is very active so needs to have a bit extra. When we do a really long one they have scrambled eggs. Lily is a tiny girl pure muscle in great shape.

8 miles this morning in creepy corn.


----------



## Guest

Watch this space pf. It’s time to show everybody that visually impaired people can do things others can do. I’ll be back on this thread at some point, you’ll see what I’m planning. It will be to do with this thread.


----------



## Boxer123

danielled said:


> Watch this space pf. It's time to show everybody that visually impaired people can do things others can do. I'll be back on this thread at some point, you'll see what I'm planning. It will be to do with this thread.


I'm intrigued do tell. I don't know to much about how your VI effects you but I have ran many marathons were people run with a guide. It's not so much you not being able as all the other idiots out there I've been chased by dogs nearly run over by bikes etc


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I'm intrigued do tell. I don't know to much about how your VI effects you but I have ran many marathons were people run with a guide. It's not so much you not being able as all the other idiots out there I've been chased by dogs nearly run over by bikes etc


Exactly. Let me get rid of a corn on my little toe. All will be revealed.


----------



## Cleo38

5 miles this morning & I didn't have to get up really early on my day off as it seems alot cooler today.

Really good run, my breathing is so much better now I've been practising. I think it's when I start to tire that the problems started but I've been practising more rhythmic breathing when just walking (fast & normally) & this really seems to have helped.

Saw a couple of barn owls hunting, a fox & loads of pheasants. Shame that the swans who were nesting have now disappeared & s couple of mallard ducks now have the nest, hope they are ok. I was really looking forward to seeing the cygnets.

The irrigators are now out in the fields & I was lucky not to get covered in stinking water several times!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> View attachment 356915
> 5 miles this morning & I didn't have to get up really early on my day off as it seems alot cooler today.
> 
> Really good run, my breathing is so much better now I've been practising. I think it's when I start to tire that the problems started but I've been practising more rhythmic breathing when just walking (fast & normally) & this really seems to have helped.
> 
> Saw a couple of barn owls hunting, a fox & loads of pheasants. Shame that the swans who were nesting have now disappeared & s couple of mallard ducks now have the nest, hope they are ok. I was really looking forward to seeing the cygnets.
> 
> The irrigators are now out in the fields & I was lucky not to get covered in stinking water several times!!


That's a shame no cygnets. Loooks like a lovely run though. We did a 6 miler this morning I feel like it's getting darker in the morning already. Lily took a short break.


----------



## Boxer123

17.5 miles today the boxers did 10 tough route. I've been reading the whole plant based thread as I'm off the meat and the dairy at the moment. When I came across this



Cleo38 said:


> Bloody hell @ouesi that is good going .... I wish I enjoyed running but I don't. In fact I don't think I am built for running! I can walk miles but run? NO!!!!
> 
> Very interesting about the pain, I wonder how many other aches & pains we rarely pay attention to are acually alot more significant than we realise & we should be monitoring & looking at reasons why they are occurring not just disregarding them as they appear 'minor'.
> 
> I am actually quite proud of myself as this is the first Christmas that I haven't stuffed my face with rubbish food & ended up feeling bloated, fat & dreadful. I didn't 'diet' at all but I didn't eat rubbish, I actually didn't want to tbh. I ate well & enjoyed everything, didn't over eat (not by consciously stopping myself)
> 
> As I have cut down on my alcohol intake today was the first NYD that I can remember where I didn't have a hangover. Instead of knocking back a bottle of wine & a few beers I had a lovely wholemeal pasta bake, a few squares of dark chocolate & 2 G&T's .... unheard of for me!
> 
> So as I wasn't suffering today I took the dogs out for an extra long walk as it was a lovely day & then did some tracking this afternoon. We are all shattered now but have had a great (& healthier) start to the year .... hope it continues!


How things change!


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> 17.5 miles today the boxers did 10 tough route. I've been reading the whole plant based thread as I'm off the meat and the dairy at the moment. When I came across this
> 
> How things change!


Hahahaha, I'd forgotten about that post but actually it's nice you bought it up as it really does show what I can do .... & if I can run then anyone can!!

How's the new eating plan going? I've never eaten meat so that was not a issue but I used to eat so much cheese & surprisingly I haven't missed it at all.

Lovely pics of your two, there's something so irresistible about a squidy Boxer face!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, I'd forgotten about that post but actually it's nice you bought it up as it really does show what I can do .... & if I can run then anyone can!!
> 
> How's the new eating plan going? I've never eaten meat so that was not a issue but I used to eat so much cheese & surprisingly I haven't missed it at all.
> 
> Lovely pics of your two, there's something so irresistible about a squidy Boxer face!!


It is going well I don't feel hungry or like I'm missing out it's just putting more thought into eating normally if I am in a rush it would have me reaching for processed meaty foods. There is so much more choice now. I definitely feel better for it though more energy!

They certainly do have a squishy faces lily works the fact she is so cute to a fine art.


----------



## Boxer123

7 miler this morning I was quite smug all going well good time deer broke cover in front of us the boxers returned when called... then sox disappeared in the corn and wouldn't come back ! He never does that. At least lily was good girl.


----------



## Cleo38

Blimey, well done your dogs for not going after the deer! They are everywhere round here but luckily my older dog (who was a chaser) seems to have realised that it's alot of effort when she's never going to catch it .... & the sausages I generally have on me are much nicer!

Ive was on an animal behaviour seminar Sat to Mon & my head is buzzing with lots of info but it's been great running & gives me a chance to think about it all ..... & thinking helps me run!

4.5 miles yesterday & 4 today beautiful mornings & the borders of the fields look stunning with so many wild flowers. Shame the gorgeous fragrance can't over power the horrible smell from the sugar beet store I ran past


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Blimey, well done your dogs for not going after the deer! They are everywhere round here but luckily my older dog (who was a chaser) seems to have realised that it's alot of effort when she's never going to catch it .... & the sausages I generally have on me are much nicer!
> 
> Ive was on an animal behaviour seminar Sat to Mon & my head is buzzing with lots of info but it's been great running & gives me a chance to think about it all ..... & thinking helps me run!
> 
> 4.5 miles yesterday & 4 today beautiful mornings & the borders of the fields look stunning with so many wild flowers. Shame the gorgeous fragrance can't over power the horrible smell from the sugar beet store I ran past
> 
> View attachment 357448


That looks lovely there ! They are generally quite good with not chasing they want to but respond to my 'here' command. Lord only knows what sox was doing in the corn. How was your seminar? Sounds interesting


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> That looks lovely there ! They are generally quite good with not chasing they want to but respond to my 'here' command. Lord only knows what sox was doing in the corn. How was your seminar? Sounds interesting


It was AMAZING! Probably the best I have ever been too. It was with Susan Friedman who is a psychology professor & now specialises in applied behaviour analysis with domestic & captive animals. 3 days of information overload but she is so skilled at explaining heavy science theory so everyone can understand as well as being funny, & so generous with her time & the information she shared with us all. I had been looking forward to this for nearly a year but it still exceeded my expectations .... I am buzzing from it still!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> It was AMAZING! Probably the best I have ever been too. It was with Susan Friedman who is a psychology professor & now specialises in applied behaviour analysis with domestic & captive animals. 3 days of information overload but she is so skilled at explaining heavy science theory so everyone can understand as well as being funny, & so generous with her time & the information she shard with us all. I had been looking forward to this or nearly a year but it still exceeded my expectations .... I am buzzing from it still!


Sounds good I wish I could get into the heads of the Boxers


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds good I wish I could get into the heads of the Boxers


Hahaha, my Roxy would be quite complex but Archer would be so easy ..... ball, swimming & food!


----------



## Boxer123

17 miles today 52 overall this week. I need to start upping the long runs a bit for October. The pups joined me for about 12 miles sox paused to roll in the grass.


----------



## Cleo38

What race are you doing in October @Boxer123 ? Is it a 50mile one - I can't remember now.

I did 4.5 miles this morning, it was so hot. I meant to get up early but as I was working from home today I couldn't get my lazy @rse out of bed. Ended up going out about 8am & it was already 19 degrees.

Anyway it was a lovely run although I was sweating so much. The Fenland winds made it more bearable & for once I was grateful for them.

The irrigators are out in the surrounding fields & had started up right near my car. I needed to sprint the last few hundred yards to get to it or get covered in the disgusting, smelly ditch water they were spraying everywhere .... luckily I made it!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> What race are you doing in October @Boxer123 ? Is it a 50mile one - I can't remember now.
> 
> I did 4.5 miles this morning, it was so hot. I meant to get up early but as I was working from home today I couldn't get my lazy @rse out of bed. Ended up going out about 8am & it was already 19 degrees.
> 
> Anyway it was a lovely run although I was sweating so much. The Fenland winds made it more bearable & for once I was grateful for them.
> 
> The irrigators are out in the surrounding fields & had started up right near my car. I needed to sprint the last few hundred yards to get to it or get covered in the disgusting, smelly ditch water they were spraying everywhere .... luckily I made it!!


Ha ha I bet that got you moving! It has been far to hot lately muggy. Yep 50 miles in October with 31 in September as a practice. Lily had to go to the vet yesterday after our 8 miler as she couldn't stop sneezing I thought a seed but she had an injection for allergies and it stopped. Expensive run !


----------



## Cleo38

Glad she's ok, I'm paranoid about the dogs inhaling grass seeds atm.

Ran 5.5 miles on Saturday which was a really enjoyable run & a great start to the day, not Sunday as it wasn't a great morning. Unfortunately a fox had got my chickens during the night & all that was left was the dead body of my poor cockerel Ken .... I was gutted 

Anyway, I didn't feel like running after that so instead went out early today & it was a beautiful morning.

5 miles today & again I managed to avoid the stinking water of the irrigators that are on in all the fields I pass, am sure they will get me one time.

Still feeling down about my poor chooks but it was nice to see the swans back to their nest with several cygnets. No idea where they went to lay their eggs but so lovely to see them again & their babies are beautiful


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles for us slow and steady at 4:30 as the boxers get to hot. Stinky water is horrible! Make you run faster.


----------



## Cleo38

7.2 miles this morning & that's the furthest I have ever run! I was up later than I wanted to be this morning but luckily it was a lot cooler than previous days so decided I would go out. There is a route I have been meaning to run but wasn't sure I could manage the distance but this morning I thought I would give it a go (am working from home again today so had more time). I reasoned that if I did get really tired then I could have a walk break .... & that wasn't a sign of failure as I seem to think at times!

Anyway it was great, a really lovely route & am so glad I finally did it. I ran all the way, just kept a nice, steady pace & my breathing was spot on today. There were so many hares about again, at one point there was 10 hopping around in front of me as if they were leading the run 

My legs are really aching now so am going to make sure I do several sets of stretches today so am not too sore tomorrow. I can't believe I did it, not too bad for someone who could barely run for a minute several months ago


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> 7.2 miles this morning & that's the furthest I have ever run! I was up later than I wanted to be this morning but luckily it was a lot cooler than previous days so decided I would go out. There is a route I have been meaning to run but wasn't sure I could manage the distance but this morning I thought I would give it a go (am working from home again today so had more time). I reasoned that if I did get really tired then I could have a walk break .... & that wasn't a sign of failure as I seem to think at times!
> 
> Anyway it was great, a really lovely route & am so glad I finally did it. I ran all the way, just kept a nice, steady pace & my breathing was spot on today. There were so many hares about again, at one point there was 10 hopping around in front of me as if they were leading the run
> 
> My legs are really aching now so am going to make sure I do several sets of stretches today so am not too sore tomorrow. I can't believe I did it, not too bad for someone who could barely run for a minute several months ago


Well done especially in this heat ! It's amazing the training you can do.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Well done especially in this heat ! It's amazing the training you can do.


It was so much cooler this morning initially. It was quite cloudy here but the sun came out for the last 15mins of my run & it was really starting to get hot ... it's boiling now.

It is amazing that in such a short space of time I can run this distance, it's not something I will do regularly as I am not training for a race or anything like that & don't have enough time to dedicate to running really but it's nice to see that I can & have pushed myself.

Someone at my dog training club asked what diet I am doing as I have lost a lot of weight but I am not 'dieting' at all. I am eating a mainly vegan, plant based diet & coupled with the runs I do means I can eat a lot more than I used to .... which for a greedy person like me is fantastic


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> It was so much cooler this morning initially. It was quite cloudy here but the sun came out for the last 15mins of my run & it was really starting to get hot ... it's boiling now.
> 
> It is amazing that in such a short space of time I can run this distance, it's not something I will do regularly as I am not training for a race or anything like that & don't have enough time to dedicate to running really but it's nice to see that I can & have pushed myself.
> 
> Someone at my dog training club asked what diet I am doing as I have lost a lot of weight but I am not 'dieting' at all. I am eating a mainly vegan, plant based diet & coupled with the runs I do means I can eat a lot more than I used to .... which for a greedy person like me is fantastic


I find that whilst not trying to lose weight I am more toned and everything fits better.


----------



## Boxer123

Just lily today as sox has got a sore leg we met another boxer ! Nice and cool 6.5 miles she gets to chill now I have to go to work.


----------



## KittenEevee

I'm doing the couch to 5k. Not exactly running but on week 3. Slowly jogging more like it so can't be classed as a runner yet.


----------



## Boxer123

KittenEevee said:


> I'm doing the couch to 5k. Not exactly running but on week 3. Slowly jogging more like it so can't be classed as a runner yet.


If your up dressed and out your a runner doesn't matter the speed . Couch to 5 is great it will get you going in no time.


----------



## Cleo38

KittenEevee said:


> I'm doing the couch to 5k. Not exactly running but on week 3. Slowly jogging more like it so can't be classed as a runner yet.


Fantastic! I did this earlier this year & it really is surprising just how all of a sudden you start to improve on your fitness. I never thought I would manage to run like a normal person but somehow I have managed it .... sort of!

I ran just over 7 miles the other day, something I never, ever thought I could do


----------



## Cleo38

5 miles this morning, quite a cloudy start round here so it was nice & cool initially but the last 15mins was starting to get unbearably hot so am glad I didn't leave it any later in going out.

Decided on a route so I could pass the swans & their cygnets this morning but when I got there I was gutted to see their nest was empty, no one around at all. It was only when I was halfway up the farm track that I saw the adult swans (they are on a section of river that runs alongside the track) but no cygnets with them. 

How upsetting, only the other day I had stopped to watch them, such gorgeous bundles of grey fluff. I know nature is not Disneyfied but it's still sad & I was really looking forward to watching them grow up 

Anyway, sort of put a damper on my run but it went well. My breathing is so much better now, I can't believe the difference. I suppose its like everything, its skill in learning how to regulate & manage it when your body is tiring. I now find I am far less breathless when I have finished as I am not putting so much effort in to it (if that makes sense) as I am breathing more effectively .... probably sounds odd to some people as breathing is such a natural thing to do but I don't think a lot of people breathe well or 'properly' from what my friend who is a yoga teacher has told me. 

Glad I got up early this morning, it was difficult but worth it. Now I have much more time to get out & do some training/playing with the dogs .... & some boring jobs around the house ... maybe


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> 5 miles this morning, quite a cloudy start round here so it was nice & cool initially but the last 15mins was starting to get unbearably hot so am glad I didn't leave it any later in going out.
> 
> Decided on a route so I could pass the swans & their cygnets this morning but when I got there I was gutted to see their nest was empty, no one around at all. It was only when I was halfway up the farm track that I saw the adult swans (they are on a section of river that runs alongside the track) but no cygnets with them.
> 
> How upsetting, only the other day I had stopped to watch them, such gorgeous bundles of grey fluff. I know nature is not Disneyfied but it's still sad & I was really looking forward to watching them grow up
> 
> Anyway, sort of put a damper on my run but it went well. My breathing is so much better now, I can't believe the difference. I suppose its like everything, its skill in learning how to regulate & manage it when your body is tiring. I now find I am far less breathless when I have finished as I am not putting so much effort in to it (if that makes sense) as I am breathing more effectively .... probably sounds odd to some people as breathing is such a natural thing to do but I don't think a lot of people breathe well or 'properly' from what my friend who is a yoga teacher has told me.
> 
> Glad I got up early this morning, it was difficult but worth it. Now I have much more time to get out & do some training/playing with the dogs .... & some boring jobs around the house ... maybe


Oh no what a shame about the cygnets. Breathing does get better over time I think your body gets more used to things. I'm currently in the midst of hay fever so can't breathe through my nose at all which isn't helping. We managed 4 miles yesterday I'm planning a long one tomorrow but we will see if I cope with the heat !


----------



## diefenbaker

Yesterday I set the alarm for 5:30AM and did a half-marathon distance with my canicross group. I went dogless so does that just make me cross ? If you told me 5 years ago that's what I'd be doing on a Saturday morning I'd have started measuring you for a new jacket with no curves.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Yesterday I set the alarm for 5:30AM and did a half-marathon distance with my canicross group. I went dogless so does that just make me cross ? If you told me 5 years ago that's what I'd be doing on a Saturday morning I'd have started measuring you for a new jacket with no curves.


Ha ha I know I used to think 7am was early now I'm up at 4:30.


----------



## Cleo38

Ran again this morning as am working from home again today. Even though I was out at 5.45am it was so hot, & no breeze at all so I was sweating even after 5mins.

Not an easy run because of the heat, I really don't do well in this weather at all so can't see how anyone can run when it heats up even more, I have problems just pottering around at home. Anyway 4.5 miles done with me absolutely soaking in sweat at the end ... nice!

Also I swallowed a fly halfway &^ because my throat was dry it didn't go completely down so could feel it for ages which then made me keep coughing ..... hahaha! I can laugh now as am at home, showered & in clean clothes but it really wasn't the most enjoyable of runs at times.

On the plus side I saw lots of hares again & some muntjac deer which was lovely, not having the dogs with me meant I could just pause & watch them for a bit.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Ran again this morning as am working from home again today. Even though I was out at 5.45am it was so hot, & no breeze at all so I was sweating even after 5mins.
> 
> Not an easy run because of the heat, I really don't do well in this weather at all so can't see how anyone can run when it heats up even more, I have problems just pottering around at home. Anyway 4.5 miles done with me absolutely soaking in sweat at the end ... nice!
> 
> Also I swallowed a fly halfway &^ because my throat was dry it didn't go completely down so could feel it for ages which then made me keep coughing ..... hahaha! I can laugh now as am at home, showered & in clean clothes but it really wasn't the most enjoyable of runs at times.
> 
> On the plus side I saw lots of hares again & some muntjac deer which was lovely, not having the dogs with me meant I could just pause & watch them for a bit.


.

The flies give you extra protein . I'm injured at the mo so just walking this morning which is probably good as it's so hot ! Gutted though as lily has a new running harness. The pics are terrible as she won't stand still !!


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 359330
> .
> 
> The flies give you extra protein . I'm injured at the mo so just walking this morning which is probably good as it's so hot ! Gutted though as lily has a new running harness. The pics are terrible as she won't stand still !!


Hahaha, it was a snack I could've done without!

Oh, no what's happened? Nothing serious I hope 

Lovely harness for Lili. A few weeks ago I was getting Archer to try on some Cani X harnesses that someone at my club had. It was hard work, he was so excited & was leaping around like a lunatic


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, it was a snack I could've done without!
> 
> Oh, no what's happened? Nothing serious I hope
> 
> Lovely harness for Lili. A few weeks ago I was getting Archer to try on some Cani X harnesses that someone at my club had. It was hard work, he was so excited & was leaping around like a lunatic


I got my hand trapped in a gate so bouncing around hurts should be ok in a few days. Lily loves the fuss and spent ages being fitted it feels so much better on her. They are just struggling so much with the heat at the mo I hope it's not like this all summer.


----------



## Cleo38

Oh no! I got my hand trapped as well .... in Archer's mouth!! Hahaha, my fault as it was typical me with no co-ordination. We were doing some training & I was using a tug as a reward. I holding the tug toy then releasing him to take the it but instead I dropped it so he just got my hand instead. He let go instantly, as he then realised the tug was on the floor (not out of sense of duty to me I don't think!). OMG it hurt so much, he broke the skin on the palm of my hand slightly but the swelling/bruising to the top was quite something.

Luckily it's all gone down now & is just a bit sore but I could barely use it on Saturday. Tbh it just adds to the dog training related injuries I seem to get


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oh no! I got my hand trapped as well .... in Archer's mouth!! Hahaha, my fault as it was typical me with no co-ordination. We were doing some training & I was using a tug as a reward. I holding the tug toy then releasing him to take the it but instead I dropped it so he just got my hand instead. He let go instantly, as he then realised the tug was on the floor (not out of sense of duty to me I don't think!). OMG it hurt so much, he broke the skin on the palm of my hand slightly but the swelling/bruising to the top was quite something.
> 
> Luckily it's all gone down now & is just a bit sore but I could barely use it on Saturday. Tbh it just adds to the dog training related injuries I seem to get


Oh dear I've had many injuries from the boxers I'm sure they are trying to kill me.


----------



## Cleo38

What a beautiful morning! Lovely cool breeze & bright blue sky so my 6 mile run was amazing, I really enjoyed it. I could've gone further but I have to get my cat George to the vets in a bit.

I love mornings like this & it always makes me appreciate where I live. Plenty of hares out again today, some are HUGE! I don't know what it is about Norfolk hares but they seem much bigger than ones I've seen elsewhere. Love watching them tho.


----------



## Boxer123

I managed a slow 6 miles today we see lots of hares well I do sox and lily don't seem to notice them strangely maybe they have seen watership down. I need to get a long run in but it's been so hot ! I'm going to have to just suck it up and get on with it at the wkend.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning beautiful sunrise a little rain lovely. I've just finished reading a book called running for my life really enjoyed it.


----------



## Cleo38

A very hot 4.5 miles this morning, it didn't feel too bad initially but halfway through I was drenched in sweat. Really don't l know how people manage or cope with running long distances in this heat, no way could I do that. I felt a bit sick by the time I got back to the car. Some water & the AC on full made me feel much better so I then did some stretches & came home.

Just Googled that book @Boxer123, sounds interesting so added it to my Amazon wish list. On a running theme, have you ever read 'What I Talk About When I Talk About Running' by Haruki Murakami, I love his books & really enjoyed this.

Oh & such great news .... the swans were back on their nest with all 6 of their cygnets! No idea what happened previously, maybe they were hiding them for some reason but they were all there this morning & looked gorgeous. That really has made my day!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> A very hot 4.5 miles this morning, it didn't feel too bad initially but halfway through I was drenched in sweat. Really don't l know how people manage or cope with running long distances in this heat, no way could I do that. I felt a bit sick by the time I got back to the car. Some water & the AC on full made me feel much better so I then did some stretches & came home.
> 
> Just Googled that book @Boxer123, sounds interesting so added it to my Amazon wish list. On a running theme, have you ever read 'What I Talk About When I Talk About Running' by Haruki Murakami, I love his books & really enjoyed this.
> 
> Oh & such great news .... the swans were back on their nest with all 6 of their cygnets! No idea what happened previously, maybe they were hiding them for some reason but they were all there this morning & looked gorgeous. That really has made my day!!


Ah that's such good news ! Yes I've read that I'm always on the look out for more running books another good one is from fat man to green man. It is far to hot we've just been down the river and seen loads of sweaty runners.

My plan for tomorrow. Up at 4:30 out the door by 5 6 miles with the boxers drop them home then 12-14 solo before 10am. We will see. I really need to get some longer ones in for my training.

You are doing well at all tempted to sign up for some races ?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Ah that's such good news ! Yes I've read that I'm always on the look out for more running books another good one is from fat man to green man. It is far to hot we've just been down the river and seen loads of sweaty runners.
> 
> My plan for tomorrow. Up at 4:30 out the door by 5 6 miles with the boxers drop them home then 12-14 solo before 10am. We will see. I really need to get some longer ones in for my training.
> 
> You are doing well at all tempted to sign up for some races ?


I did think about entering a race but then changed my mind. I love running on my own & I love running out in the countryside where I just hear birds singing & I can chill out, I doubt I would get that in a race. I'm a miserable sod aswell so would probably just end up moaning about parking or something like that anyway!

There is a local park run that's just stared up; they were all out today at 9am ..... must've been boiling. I was out at 530am today & it was very warm then.

I wasn't going to run today because of the heat but woke up at 430am so thought I might aswell. I've got so much done already though having such an early start but will probably be wanting my bed at 9pm .... Such a wild Saturday night 

Just got back from swimming with the dogs, we all had such a lovely time & the water was so nice & cool.

Sounds like a long one for tomorrow then @Boxer123, hope it's cooler for you than it was today


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I did think about entering a race but then changed my mind. I love running on my own & I love running out in the countryside where I just hear birds singing & I can chill out, I doubt I would get that in a race. I'm a miserable sod aswell so would probably just end up moaning about parking or something like that anyway!
> 
> There is a local park run that's just stared up; they were all out today at 9am ..... must've been boiling. I was out at 530am today & it was very warm then.
> 
> I wasn't going to run today because of the heat but woke up at 430am so thought I might aswell. I've got so much done already though having such an early start but will probably be wanting my bed at 9pm .... Such a wild Saturday night
> 
> Just got back from swimming with the dogs, we all had such a lovely time & the water was so nice & cool.
> 
> Sounds like a long one for tomorrow then @Boxer123, hope it's cooler for you than it was today


That's a good point I love running alone and have been called a miserable sod for not joining a club. I tend to sign up to races just so I have to train my next to are trail races.


----------



## Boxer123

18.5 miles roasting hot ! The dogs did 7 but when we got back lily refused to come in she wanted to keep going. I felt bad but she does not have the brains to know when she is to hot.


----------



## Cleo38

Wow, that is so impressive @Boxer123 !! That distance in itself is amazing but in this heat is even more so. I feel such a lazy [email protected] in comparison 

I didn't set my alarm last night so I didn't wake up until 630am & it was far too hot for me then so am giving it a miss today. Am not even going training with the dogs as I'm too hot so will potter around the garden then we'll all go swimming over the local reservoir to cool off.

Looks lovely where you are, what time did you start out though?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Wow, that is so impressive @Boxer123 !! That distance in itself is amazing but in this heat is even more so. I feel such a lazy [email protected] in comparison
> 
> I didn't set my alarm last night so I didn't wake up until 630am & it was far too hot for me then so am giving it a miss today. Am not even going training with the dogs as I'm too hot so will potter around the garden then we'll all go swimming over the local reservoir to cool off.
> 
> Looks lovely where you are, what time did you start out though?


We got off at four fifty five. Lily came and got me up we've just been to the river to swim then home with the curtains closed and a nap. Jealous about the reservoir lily would love that. 2.2 miles at the river a slow jog.


----------



## Cleo38

Did my 7.5 mile route again today as it was almost chilly this morning. Quite cloudy with a bit of a breeze made it so much cooler so much better running conditions for me.

I love this route, quite sheltered in places which will be great when we have horrible, strong Fen winds. 

Loads of hares again, so many at one point that I was laughing as they were all over the place! 

My legs are aching but I feel great, am so.glad I can now do this route


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Did my 7.5 mile route again today as it was almost chilly this morning. Quite cloudy with a bit of a breeze made it so much cooler so much better running conditions for me.
> 
> I love this route, quite sheltered in places which will be great when we have horrible, strong Fen winds.
> 
> Loads of hares again, so many at one point that I was laughing as they were all over the place!
> 
> My legs are aching but I feel great, am so.glad I can now do this route


It was lovely this morning so happy it's cooler 7.5 for us today also nice and slow off road. Very happy pups with the weather.


----------



## Cleo38

5 miles today despite not starting till much later. I didn't wake up until 7am so once I'd got the dogs & cats sorted it was about 8am before I got out. So much cooler again tho & a nice breeze meant that I was able to run at this time.

Really good run, so glad I did it! I saw the swans & their cygnets again today which was lovely. They are looking so big now. Today seemed to be about stretching their little wings & legs! I stopped to watch them for a bit (not too long so as not to worry mum & dad) & they are just gorgeous.. Lovely start to the day


----------



## Boxer123

What a difference a day makes foggy and chilly this morning 5.5 miles with the boxers.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 360312
> What a difference a day makes foggy and chilly this morning 5.5 miles with the boxers.


Much better running conditions! Was in the office today so no running for me today or tomorrow, am hoping Saturday will be another cool morning so I can get out.


----------



## Cleo38

5.5 miles this morning .... lovely & cool to start with as I was out early but really warm by the time I'd finished. Lovely morning though, beautiful blue sky & a few roe deer out this morning. No near collisions today & I was able to just enjoy watching them prance about as I didn't have the dogs with me.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> 5.5 miles this morning .... lovely & cool to start with as I was out early but really warm by the time I'd finished. Lovely morning though, beautiful blue sky & a few roe deer out this morning. No near collisions today & I was able to just enjoy watching them prance about as I didn't have the dogs with me.


I always appreciate this with no puppins to worry about it is getting warm again now no run for us today rest day down the river.


----------



## KittenEevee

I ran for 25 mins yesterday well a jog, week 7 of the couch to 5k. Doing one tomorrow. Getting there..


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I always appreciate this with no puppins to worry about it is getting warm again now no run for us today rest day down the river.


I am thinking of a lie in tomorrow but then that means I won't be able to run till Thursday am I have to be in the office Mon-Wed this week.

I can't believe how restrained I was last night, I'd already had one G&T & went for another but resisted as I wanted to get up early for a run today ..... I AM AMAZED!!! :d


----------



## Cleo38

KittenEevee said:


> I ran for 25 mins yesterday well a jog, week 7 of the couch to 5k. Doing one tomorrow. Getting there..


That's fantastic. Have you ever run before? I was just saying to someone on FB (who is also doing the Couch to 5k having never run before ) that I still can't believe I'm actually running ...... I struggled so much at the start.


----------



## KittenEevee

Never ran before just the couch to 5k programme. It's great, I'm really enjoying it. Still going slow, but gonna work on my speed later on.


----------



## Boxer123

KittenEevee said:


> Never ran before just the couch to 5k programme. It's great, I'm really enjoying it. Still going slow, but gonna work on my speed later on.


I started with couch to 5km now I have the bug !


----------



## Cleo38

So when did you start running @Boxer123 ? I've never been a sporty type of person although I am surprised that I am quite enjoying running now, I never thought I would be saying that!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> So when did you start running @Boxer123 ? I've never been a sporty type of person although I am surprised that I am quite enjoying running now, I never thought I would be saying that!


I loved sports at school used to horse ride play netball then I lost my way a bit and partied to much.

About 7 years ago I had a few drinks and signed up to a 10km cancer research. I was out of shape eating and drinking to much and thought 10 minutes at the gym made me fit. I've always been slim and I was getting a belly blaming tight clothes on the washing machine.

The first time I went out in old trainers I couldn't make it to the end of the road. I kept training and managed the 10km in under an hour. I was hooked then and signed up for halfs and completed the London marathon.

When I separate ed with my ex I moved to a village and discovered trail running. I then moved and got married and became an assistant head so the training fell off just a few miles to tick over. I quit the job that sucked all my time especially away from my doggies. Now I'm on the ultra plan back to training hard. Lily inspires me because she has to run and gets me out of bed.

My next step is to keep looking at my diet the plant based is definitely the way to go but is still new I have struggled with time so sometimes don't eat enough and do like sugary drinks like coke. Alcohol I have very little of.

My hubby says I'm mad and calls me forest gump.


----------



## Cleo38

That's really interesting @Boxer123 , you certainly have got the bug!!! I used to horse ride when I was younger, in fact I was horse mad & spent all my time at a local riding stables working in exchange for free riding lessons.

But that was back in the day when H&S wasn't heard of & it was perfectly fine to have 10yr olds working 12hr days with unpredictable (at times) animals on their own!! I wouldn't have changed it at all tho as I LOVED every minute of it, even in the freezing cold & it kept me out of trouble anyway


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> That's really interesting @Boxer123 , you certainly have got the bug!!! I used to horse ride when I was younger, in fact I was horse mad & spent all my time at a local riding stables working in exchange for free riding lessons.
> 
> But that was back in the day when H&S wasn't heard of & it was perfectly fine to have 10yr olds working 12hr days with unpredictable (at times) animals on their own!! I wouldn't have changed it at all tho as I LOVED every minute of it, even in the freezing cold & it kept me out of trouble anyway


Yep the same here always wanted my own horse but had to make do with a cat.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Yep the same here always wanted my own horse but had to make do with a cat.


Every year I would enter a competition run by WHSmiths where you could win a pony & it's upkeep for a year .... & I really would think I was in with a chance ... & every year I was disappointed


----------



## Boxer123

11.5 miles this morning was to hungry to continue which was irritating.


----------



## Cleo38

I decided to work from home today so I could get out for a run. 6 miles for me, weather was beautiful!
Really enjoyed my run until the last mile or so when I started to feel a bit sick & the realised I felt a bit faint. I think I got too much sun yesterday at my dog training club.

Anyway, not serious, I just slowed down a bit then drank lots of water when I got back to my car.


----------



## Boxer123

We've done a couple of 6 milers this week it's hard to get up but always so glad I do.


----------



## Cleo38

Another beautiful morning. 6 miles today & a very early start to avoid the heat.

I saw a family of black, short eared rabbits when out. I can only assume they must be escaped family pets or the off spring from one. Lovely watching them hop about & playing. A very near-miss with one of the irrigators tho, just got one of my legs as it just wasn't quick enough ... but it could have been so much worse!!!

Am working from home again tomorrow so am hoping to get out again


----------



## O2.0

Still plugging away here  
Had a pretty good crash at the end of may, was going downhill on gravel, hit a rock and splat! Well, splat, roll, and more splat. Anyway, my right knee is still healing, so I haven't been able to do the long runs but I'm still getting the 4 and 5 milers knocked out  Lots of yoga and strength stuff to help too. Every day it does feel a little better so I guess I just have to be patient, which I'm NOT good at 

Had fun last weekend scoping out some of the trails on the Ultra I'm toying with doing in October. The distance still scares me, and the trail was stupid gnarly in spots, have no idea how some people can run that sort of terrain, I know I won't be, but it is a very pretty trail too, so we'll see....


----------



## Cleo38

So good to see you back @O2.0 .... that new user name is going to take some getting used to! 

Sorry to hear about your injury, so frustrating but I suppose these things happen & you can concentrate more on other activities instead whilst it heals.

I am such a clumsy person that I really don't think uneven terrain would be a good idea for me, I trip over my own feet walking most days & I think it is luck that I haven't fallen over whilst running so far


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> So good to see you back @O2.0 .... that new user name is going to take some getting used to!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your injury, so frustrating but I suppose these things happen & you can concentrate more on other activities instead whilst it heals.
> 
> I am such a clumsy person that I really don't think uneven terrain would be a good idea for me, I trip over my own feet walking most days & I think it is luck that I haven't fallen over whilst running so far


Thanks 

It is pretty frustrating, but in hindsight it was a pretty good spill... 
Warning! Bloody photo alert! 
This was the original, apparently human skin is not a good match for gravel


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Thanks
> 
> It is pretty frustrating, but in hindsight it was a pretty good spill...
> Warning! Bloody photo alert!
> This was the original, apparently human skin is not a good match for gravel


 That looks sore!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Another beautiful morning. 6 miles today & a very early start to avoid the heat.
> 
> I saw a family of black, short eared rabbits when out. I can only assume they must be escaped family pets or the off spring from one. Lovely watching them hop about & playing. A very near-miss with one of the irrigators tho, just got one of my legs as it just wasn't quick enough ... but it could have been so much worse!!!
> 
> Am working from home again tomorrow so am hoping to get out again
> View attachment 361154


It is lovely in the mornings at the moment. Its so quiet. Here is sox posing.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> That looks sore!


LOL that was just my knees! I also scraped up my hands, left forearm and had bruises all over my shoulder (my shirt kept that from getting scraped too). I was going downhill and the momentum just make the whole crash much more spectacular :Hilarious
To add insult to injury, that evening I had to attend a formal awards ceremony and trousers were out of the question, so I had to wear a dress and a lovely ugly bandage trying to cover the ooze coming out of my knee! I looked pretty ridiculous, thankfully the evening's focus was on the kids, not me!

In hindsight I was paying more attention to the skin injuries than the fact that my knee did swell up really good and was probably injured on the inside as well. But every day it feels a little better, and I'm still able to do things like this, so can't complain too much


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> LOL that was just my knees! I also scraped up my hands, left forearm and had bruises all over my shoulder (my shirt kept that from getting scraped too). I was going downhill and the momentum just make the whole crash much more spectacular :Hilarious
> To add insult to injury, that evening I had to attend a formal awards ceremony and trousers were out of the question, so I had to wear a dress and a lovely ugly bandage trying to cover the ooze coming out of my knee! I looked pretty ridiculous, thankfully the evening's focus was on the kids, not me!
> 
> In hindsight I was paying more attention to the skin injuries than the fact that my knee did swell up really good and was probably injured on the inside as well. But every day it feels a little better, and I'm still able to do things like this, so can't complain too much


I really don't think your a proper runner until your covered in scrapes and bruises. I am currently sporting several black toe nails! That looks like a lovely trail very jealous.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I really don't think your a proper runner until your covered in scrapes and bruises. I am currently sporting several black toe nails! That looks like a lovely trail very jealous.


I've avoided the black toenails since I discovered Altra shoes which I LOVE! But yeah, OH quoted some runner saying you have to give the trail 100% attention or expect to get bloody :Hilarious

We have some awesome trails not too far away, about 45 to an hour will get to to all sorts of parks in the Appalachians, including parts of the Appalachian trail


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've avoided the black toenails since I discovered Altra shoes which I LOVE! But yeah, OH quoted some runner saying you have to give the trail 100% attention or expect to get bloody :Hilarious
> 
> We have some awesome trails not too far away, about 45 to an hour will get to to all sorts of parks in the Appalachians, including parts of the Appalachian trail


Wow I'd love that I had to google pictures is it isolated do you feel safe?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Wow I'd love that I had to google pictures is it isolated do you feel safe?


Parts of it are very isolated yes, which I actually love  
Strangely I've never felt unsafe on the trails, not sure why. I don't always love running in to mountain bikers or groups when I'm by myself, but I don't feel unsafe. Maybe it's because I'm not a small woman and I (possibly very wrongly) feel like I could handle myself in a struggle if I needed to? IDK....
We also definitely have wildlife to watch out for, lots of black bear sightings this year, and of course it's always a good adrenaline rush when I disturb a snake on trails near water, but in my experience wildlife wants to leave you alone if you just let them, which I do.

But yes, the Appalachians are lovely. Not the Rockies which is where my heart is, but they do make for some stunning and challenging trails.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Parts of it are very isolated yes, which I actually love
> Strangely I've never felt unsafe on the trails, not sure why. I don't always love running in to mountain bikers or groups when I'm by myself, but I don't feel unsafe. Maybe it's because I'm not a small woman and I (possibly very wrongly) feel like I could handle myself in a struggle if I needed to? IDK....
> We also definitely have wildlife to watch out for, lots of black bear sightings this year, and of course it's always a good adrenaline rush when I disturb a snake on trails near water, but in my experience wildlife wants to leave you alone if you just let them, which I do.
> 
> But yes, the Appalachians are lovely. Not the Rockies which is where my heart is, but they do make for some stunning and challenging trails.


Wow, that looks amazing! Googled some pics & it is stunning ...... are they near you then?

I was out at 5am this morning for my 6 mile run & it was lovely, really enjoyed it .... & I saw a family of weasels which made my morning


----------



## Boxer123

We were out at 5 too found a lovely new path lily was having zoomies.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Wow, that looks amazing! Googled some pics & it is stunning ...... are they near you then?
> 
> I was out at 5am this morning for my 6 mile run & it was lovely, really enjoyed it .... & I saw a family of weasels which made my morning


Oh how cool getting to see the weasels! They are very comical to me  
I love getting out early but am off to a late start today, trying to decide if I want to fight 95% humidity or heat, the sun knocks out some of the humidity but either way it's still miserable! Ugh!

Yes, we can get to the southern end of the Appalachians in anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour. Some of the more spectacular places are further away, but parts of the Appalachian trail are really not that far. 
One of these years I'm going to retire and hike the entire Appalachian trail from North to South  Bucket list....

@Boxer123 I absolutely love those photos of your crazies. I miss that Bates can't run with me anymore  But he always gets the cool-down walk at least


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh how cool getting to see the weasels! They are very comical to me
> I love getting out early but am off to a late start today, trying to decide if I want to fight 95% humidity or heat, the sun knocks out some of the humidity but either way it's still miserable! Ugh!
> 
> Yes, we can get to the southern end of the Appalachians in anywhere from 45 minutes to an hour. Some of the more spectacular places are further away, but parts of the Appalachian trail are really not that far.
> One of these years I'm going to retire and hike the entire Appalachian trail from North to South  Bucket list....
> 
> @Boxer123 I absolutely love those photos of your crazies. I miss that Bates can't run with me anymore  But he always gets the cool-down walk at least


Lily can certainly out run sox we've been dropping him home and carrying on without him. How long would it take to hike the whole trail ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> How long would it take to hike the whole trail ?


If you're doing the whole things start to finish, they say to plan on 6 months. 
Some people do sections at a time until they eventually cover the entire trail, that of course takes longer too  
I would like to do it straight through, but the logistics of planning that sort of trip makes my head spin a little! Fortunately OH loves nothing more than planning that sort of thing, so we really might do it one day


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> If you're doing the whole things start to finish, they say to plan on 6 months.
> Some people do sections at a time until they eventually cover the entire trail, that of course takes longer too
> I would like to do it straight through, but the logistics of planning that sort of trip makes my head spin a little! Fortunately OH loves nothing more than planning that sort of thing, so we really might do it one day


That sounds like quite a trip ! I'll send lily over to come with you it might tire her out!

20 miles for me this morning 10 for the boxers it's finally rained and is cooler so back to the normal levels of sillyness.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Cleo38

Love the pics of your two @Boxer123 , they always make me smile 

20 miles?! Wow, I feel so lazy now as I had a lie-in until 7am today much to the annoyance of Archer who wanted to be up at 5am as usual.

We went over a local leisure centre to do some heelwork training on their field at 9am & the monthly park run was on. It was so hot by that I really didn't envy them


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Love the pics of your two @Boxer123 , they always make me smile
> 
> 20 miles?! Wow, I feel so lazy now as I had a lie-in until 7am today much to the annoyance of Archer who wanted to be up at 5am as usual.
> 
> We went over a local leisure centre to do some heelwork training on their field at 9am & the monthly park run was on. It was so hot by that I really didn't envy them


It's a bit cooler here today but still sticky lots of water on the long grass so lily has to run though to get soaked!

It's funny how since getting dogs 7 am is indeed a lie in !


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It's a bit cooler here today but still sticky lots of water on the long grass so lily has to run though to get soaked!
> 
> It's funny how since getting dogs 7 am is indeed a lie in !


It is BOILING here still. I was really looking forward to the thunder storms that were predicted but although the skies did look quite black at times, it all amounted to nothing.

My two are actually quite lay in the winter & like a cuddle in bed with me whilst I have a cup of tea but not when it's like this.

Am planning a short run tomorrow before we go to my IPO training club for the day so an early start again


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> It is BOILING here still. I was really looking forward to the thunder storms that were predicted but although the skies did look quite black at times, it all amounted to nothing.
> 
> My two are actually quite lay in the winter & like a cuddle in bed with me whilst I have a cup of tea but not when it's like this.
> 
> Am planning a short run tomorrow before we go to my IPO training club for the day so an early start again


Ah that's a shame we had some rain last night and it feels better. Sox likes a cuddle and a lie in but lily aka the sleep killer does not.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 20 miles for me this morning 10 for the boxers it's finally rained and is cooler so back to the normal levels of sillyness.


I love your boxers  
Do you carry water/food on the 20 milers? I have a hydration belt for longer runs, but I really need a pack, I just can't seem to find one that doesn't irritate me with bouncing.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I love your boxers
> Do you carry water/food on the 20 milers? I have a hydration belt for longer runs, but I really need a pack, I just can't seem to find one that doesn't irritate me with bouncing.


I have a running vest I have a 1.5 litre bladder and carry gels , bars , my phone and Lily's ball. Lily drinks most of my water however!


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## O2.0

A good mileage day today, 3 and half run this morning then OH and I did a 6 mile loop at a nearby state park. Went in the heat of the day which for today wasn't that bad, tried out a new pair of shorts that I was really happy with too. Good day


----------



## Boxer123

It's been a tricky week training with the weather only managed 3 miles this morning tired from lack of sleep. On lovely 6 week break now so need to up the ultra training aiming for a 4 am start tomorrow but we will see !


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 361802
> It's been a tricky week training with the weather only managed 3 miles this morning tired from lack of sleep. On lovely 6 week break now so need to up the ultra training aiming for a 4 am start tomorrow but we will see !


Lack of sleep is killing me! I had to have a lie in on Saturday then ran Sunday & Monday. Am working from home again tomorrow but it looks like it's going to be so hot even really early that I might just have a lie in again & use my elliptical strider ..... but it's not the same!!

When is your ultra marathon?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Lack of sleep is killing me! I had to have a lie in on Saturday then ran Sunday & Monday. Am working from home again tomorrow but it looks like it's going to be so hot even really early that I might just have a lie in again & use my elliptical strider ..... but it's not the same!!
> 
> When is your ultra marathon?


I have a practice one in September 31 miles the end of October 50 miles arhh. Now I'm off work I need to do double long runs 20 miles 1 day 25 the next. In this heat not easy.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I have a practice one in September 31 miles the end of October 50 miles arhh. Now I'm off work I need to do double long runs 20 miles 1 day 25 the next. In this heat not easy.


OMG, that sounds horrific! It's showing on the weather reports that it's going to be 18 -20 degrees even at 4-5am round here .... I might set my alarm & see what it's like.

How do you cope with fluids? Do you wear that vest thing I saw you posted about so you can drink? In this heat it must be difficult to keep hydrated at the distances you are doing.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, that sounds horrific! It's showing on the weather reports that it's going to be 18 -20 degrees even at 4-5am round here .... I might set my alarm & see what it's like.
> 
> How do you cope with fluids? Do you wear that vest thing I saw you posted about so you can drink? In this heat it must be difficult to keep hydrated at the distances you are doing.


I wear the vest which carries two litres lily drinks most of it. I also do my long runs in loops around the house. I can top up at home. Sox is only doing a warm up walk with us at the moment due to the heat. I'm trying to carry money as well in case I get caught out. My plan is to go out super early then nap.


----------



## Boxer123

http://gobeyondultra.co.uk/events/Thames_Trot_Ultra_2018

This is my race hopefully it will have cooled down by then lol.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I wear the vest which carries two litres lily drinks most of it. I also do my long runs in loops around the house. I can top up at home. Sox is only doing a warm up walk with us at the moment due to the heat. I'm trying to carry money as well in case I get caught out. My plan is to go out super early then nap.


Oh I'm loving an afternoon nap when I've been out really early. I get so much done so late afternoon me & the dogs settle down & have a nap together. No chance of me having too long tho as Archer is raring to go out & do something after 60mins of laying still .... unfortunately!


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> http://gobeyondultra.co.uk/events/Thames_Trot_Ultra_2018
> 
> This is my race hopefully it will have cooled down by then lol.


I get tired DRIVING 50 miles!


----------



## Boxer123

well I got up at 4 and it was pitch black ! The boxers took some rousing to get up. We managed 6.5 miles longer one tomorrow. Off to the river now for a swim. Here is a picture of sox marvelling the 4am start.

And then out so no one calls the rspca


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> http://gobeyondultra.co.uk/events/Thames_Trot_Ultra_2018
> 
> This is my race hopefully it will have cooled down by then lol.


Oh cool! The race I'm looking at is in October also, only I'm looking at 50 km not miles!! 
Granted it does have 10,000 feet of elevation change, so I may die.... :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh cool! The race I'm looking at is in October also, only I'm looking at 50 km not miles!!
> Granted it does have 10,000 feet of elevation change, so I may die.... :Hilarious:Hilarious


 Sounds fun mine is flat as a pancake I'm not sure what's harder. Sounds fun though you signed up ?


----------



## Boxer123

17.5 miles this morning sox and lily meet some terrifying farm equipment. Bloody hot. Then I got back and lily howled at me until I took her swimming. Overall around 19 miles today.


----------



## O2.0

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious at the terrifying farm equipment! I can just picture it 

No, haven't signed up yet... I'm still iffy about my knee, haven't done a longer run since I bashed it, and I'm not sure how it will hold up. It's slowly getting better, and I'm itching to get some double digits knocked out to see how it holds up. If I can get through a 16 or more without it getting worse I'll sign up.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious at the terrifying farm equipment! I can just picture it
> 
> No, haven't signed up yet... I'm still iffy about my knee, haven't done a longer run since I bashed it, and I'm not sure how it will hold up. It's slowly getting better, and I'm itching to get some double digits knocked out to see how it holds up. If I can get through a 16 or more without it getting worse I'll sign up.


Good luck on the knee injuries are a right pain.


----------



## Cleo38

No running this morning as we have storms .... yaaay!!! The rain is so heavy I can't see when I'm out in it & there is fork lightening which although I love looking at is not what I want when I am out running in places where I am the tallest object! It's amazing to watch tho 

Will have a go on my elliptical strider instead though which will be ok as I have a new Forrest Micke DVD to watch.

Anyway, as I was havig a cup of tea & scrolling through FB I saw this which made me laugh ..... http://theoatmeal.com/comics/running


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> No running this morning as we have storms .... yaaay!!! The rain is so heavy I can't see when I'm out in it & there is fork lightening which although I love looking at is not what I want when I am out running in places where I am the tallest object! It's amazing to watch tho
> 
> Will have a go on my elliptical strider instead though which will be ok as I have a new Forrest Micke DVD to watch.
> 
> Anyway, as I was havig a cup of tea & scrolling through FB I saw this which made me laugh ..... http://theoatmeal.com/comics/running


.

Storms so jealous! We have had more sunshine 10 mile river amble this morning as the boxers are to hot.


----------



## Boxer123

Finally cool weather the boxers where very happy and proceeded to do zoomies the whole 9 mile run !


----------



## Cleo38

What a difference the storms have made .... so much cooler! Yesterday was lovely, breezy but sunny & still warm but not that horrible, unbearable heat. Up & out at 6am for 5.5 miles then we were at my IPO training club for the day.

7.5 miles this morning & it's very over cast & windy today .... but I'm not complaining as it's still much preferable to the heat. Lots of deer out today which was nice to see & the black rabbits hopping around with some tiny babies.

Now a quick breakfast & off to the club again today.


----------



## Boxer123

Definitely preferable we are now all damp snuggled up by the fire.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Definitely preferable we are now all damp snuggled up by the fire.


You don't have it lit do you?!! 
No heating goes on until November in this house


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> You don't have it lit do you?!!
> No heating goes on until November in this house


Ours is electric but yes it is on lily is warming her paws.


----------



## O2.0

Did you say snuggled up by the fire?! 
Yesterday's run was a slow 6 miles in 87* heat (Fahrenheit - which according to google is 30.5 Celsius). I normally run earlier, but Saturdays my son has a sword fighting class and I run while he's in class. It was supposed to be cooler, granted not much, but even 80's is cool for us in the summer. At least there was a breeze and some shady spots along the way  But this is summer in the southeast, it won't get much below 70 until late September.
In other news I managed 37 miles total last week and my knee continues to get a little better every day, so I'm encouraged by that.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Did you say snuggled up by the fire?!
> Yesterday's run was a slow 6 miles in 87* heat (Fahrenheit - which according to google is 30.5 Celsius). I normally run earlier, but Saturdays my son has a sword fighting class and I run while he's in class. It was supposed to be cooler, granted not much, but even 80's is cool for us in the summer. At least there was a breeze and some shady spots along the way  But this is summer in the southeast, it won't get much below 70 until late September.
> In other news I managed 37 miles total last week and my knee continues to get a little better every day, so I'm encouraged by that.


Ha ha yes it is a bit chilly and we were soaked through also you get lovely lily cuddles by the fire. Sounds warm where you are I'm more of a winter lady. That's good about your knee interesting your diet probably contributed to faster healing. Fingers crossed for the ultra.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha yes it is a bit chilly and we were soaked through also you get lovely lily cuddles by the fire. Sounds warm where you are I'm more of a winter lady. That's good about your knee interesting your diet probably contributed to faster healing. Fingers crossed for the ultra.


I think it helps that it was an acute injury as opposed to an overuse injury or from improper form/unbalance type thing. Totally anecdotal and not based in any science that I know of, but in my experience, injuries from accidents tend to heal faster and better than the latter. 
Enjoying a giant bowl of oatmeal, flaxseeds, bananas, and peaches post run - yum 

Even as hot as it gets here, I get chilled very easily after a run, especially if I don't quickly change out of my sweat soaked clothes. Ugh, yesterday I had to wait for my son in a very air conditioned room - which felt lovely when I first came in, but by the time I left I was freezing! Couldn't wait to get in a hot shower!

People at work think I'm sick because I bundle up in sweaters and jackets in the AC, but I'm just more acclimated to the heat I guess.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Ours is electric but yes it is on lily is warming her paws.


Hahahaha, that would be almost illegal in this house!! 

I've just got back from my training club & I've had one of those rare, but amazing days where everything just goes right. Fantastic run this morning, amazing training sessions with Archer at my club (he was so spot on I was beaming!). Afterwards we all had a lovely walk in the forest where Roxy recalled from chasing a deer, I have a lovely dinner waiting to be heated up & I found £20 in the pocket of some jeans I'd forgotten about :Happy


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, that would be almost illegal in this house!!
> 
> I've just got back from my training club & I've had one of those rare, but amazing days where everything just goes right. Fantastic run this morning, amazing training sessions with Archer at my club (he was so spot on I was beaming!). Afterwards we all had a lovely walk in the forest where Roxy recalled from chasing a deer, I have a lovely dinner waiting to be heated up & I found £20 in the pocket of some jeans I'd forgotten about :Happy


Damn! You should buy a lottery ticket!  
Awesome day


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, that would be almost illegal in this house!!
> 
> I've just got back from my training club & I've had one of those rare, but amazing days where everything just goes right. Fantastic run this morning, amazing training sessions with Archer at my club (he was so spot on I was beaming!). Afterwards we all had a lovely walk in the forest where Roxy recalled from chasing a deer, I have a lovely dinner waiting to be heated up & I found £20 in the pocket of some jeans I'd forgotten about :Happy


That is a good day well done to the dogs especially not chasing the deer! Treat yourself with the £20 !

We quite often put the heating on in the winter just for lily I'd be alright otherwise but she gets the shivers. She also likes her fleece.


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning we got up a bit late so it was to hot quite muggy.


----------



## O2.0

Wanted to share some very inexpensive but work really well shorts:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07C7PKCF6/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I got these on prime day because they're so cheap, without any big expectations. They're awesome! Flat seams (a must otherwise I chafe horribly in this humidity), well made, good moisture wicking, they don't ride up, and pockets!! The side pockets are perfect for my cell phone, there is a pocket in the waist band too. 
I've had them a few weeks now and they're my new favorite!


----------



## Boxer123

Some nice early morning trots with the boxers this week 6.5 miles this morning. Me and lily dropped sox off and ran to the park we got chased by a large of lead dog and just about managed to get out the park before it reached us grrrr. I cannot take sox to the park as dogs run wild there lily has a few friends but you have to be on guard.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 362713
> View attachment 362712
> Some nice early morning trots with the boxers this week 6.5 miles this morning. Me and lily dropped sox off and ran to the park we got chased by a large of lead dog and just about managed to get out the park before it reached us grrrr. I cannot take sox to the park as dogs run wild there lily has a few friends but you have to be on guard.


Oh no, how annoying! Lovely pics of your run though. I went out yesterday, 5 miles & a new route which was nice. I had a lie in today so went on my elliptical trainer for 30 mins whilst watching a DVD on retrieve training


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oh no, how annoying! Lovely pics of your run though. I went out yesterday, 5 miles & a new route which was nice. I had a lie in today so went on my elliptical trainer for 30 mins whilst watching a DVD on retrieve training


We go off road with sox and never see anyone he needs less exercise than lily so we can then carry on she is bullet proof and not really fussed by other dogs but when you have one hurtling towards you with owner running behind I'd rather not get involved.

I think I should probably do more advanced training with lily she is very responsive. Was the DVD helpful.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> We go off road with sox and never see anyone he needs less exercise than lily so we can then carry on she is bullet proof and not really fussed by other dogs but when you have one hurtling towards you with owner running behind I'd rather not get involved.
> 
> I think I should probably do more advanced training with lily she is very responsive. Was the DVD helpful.


No, I tend to just get away from dogs like that. Such a shame that people don't keep more control. My poor friend was bitten by a dog the other day, the same dog had bitten her dog a few weeks previously yet the owner still did not keep him under control, My friend ended up having to go to A&E due to an infection. I told her to report it but she won't as she's worried about what will happen to the dog

Yes, the DVD is always helpful. I've watched it loads but there is always something to work on when training the retrieve. I need speed for the run out & return but also accuracy in the pick up, no chewing of the dumb bell when held (it must rest firmly just behind the canine teeth) then a straight, close front present) ...... you get one bit right then need to tweak something else!


----------



## O2.0

Off lead, uncontrolled dogs are the bane of my existence. 
Yesterday (or day before, can't remember now) a small fluffy - so of course can't do any harm  came after me, crossed right across the road - I was on the opposite side of his yard, and came at me. I stopped and faced him, he stood there barking and then lunged at me and bit my shoe little POS! I yelled at him and kicked at the air to encourage him away from me. The whole time the owner is sitting on the front porch and never even got up!!! Ugh that made me so angry. She's just yelling "come here" to the dog, but doesn't get off her lazy ass and get the dog who is in the middle of the street no less, biting me. :Rage:Rage

Then up the road there is some sort of bigger terrier mix that comes out of his yard barking at me and I really don't like the look of how he squares off with me. The bassett hound who follows me for about 1/4 of a mile each way rooing the whole time (he's harmless but I hate for him to be in the road). 
Okay, rant over!  But this is why I avoid the road as much as possible and stick to the trails! At least wildlife tries to avoid you and doesn't have idiot owners!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Off lead, uncontrolled dogs are the bane of my existence.
> Yesterday (or day before, can't remember now) a small fluffy - so of course can't do any harm  came after me, crossed right across the road - I was on the opposite side of his yard, and came at me. I stopped and faced him, he stood there barking and then lunged at me and bit my shoe little POS! I yelled at him and kicked at the air to encourage him away from me. The whole time the owner is sitting on the front porch and never even got up!!! Ugh that made me so angry. She's just yelling "come here" to the dog, but doesn't get off her lazy ass and get the dog who is in the middle of the street no less, biting me. :Rage:Rage
> 
> Then up the road there is some sort of bigger terrier mix that comes out of his yard barking at me and I really don't like the look of how he squares off with me. The bassett hound who follows me for about 1/4 of a mile each way rooing the whole time (he's harmless but I hate for him to be in the road).
> Okay, rant over! But this is why I avoid the road as much as possible and stick to the trails! At least wildlife tries to avoid you and doesn't have idiot owners!


Sorry this made me laugh as a runner I've been followed but so many dogs owners half heartedly calling them back. My favourite was when I bumped into 3 large dogs who chased and barked at me the owner informed me it was my fault as I was scared.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry this made me laugh as a runner I've been followed but so many dogs owners half heartedly calling them back. My favourite was when I bumped into 3 large dogs who chased and barked at me the owner informed me it was my fault as I was scared.


Yeah, in hindsight it was pretty funny, but if her dog gets pancaked by a car because he's out there chasing me it won't be funny 
How lovely to blame you and make incorrect assumptions in the process


----------



## O2.0

Dreary and rainy morning means I got a quick 5 miles without dealing with a single soul


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 362799
> Dreary and rainy morning means I got a quick 5 miles without dealing with a single soul


 That looks lovely funny how people don't go out in the rain.


----------



## Boxer123

14 miles this morning also been cycling this week so the legs are feeling quite tired. Lily joined me for 10 sox 7.


----------



## O2.0

This may not look like a big deal, though to be fair, it's steeper and more slippery than it looks on camera, but I ran down this today. I lost my nerve after crashing two months ago now, and my knee does not appreciate downhills. But today knee felt good, legs felt strong, and I ran down this fully confident. Felt awesome! Onward and upward! (Or downward?  )


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> This may not look like a big deal, though to be fair, it's steeper and more slippery than it looks on camera, but I ran down this today. I lost my nerve after crashing two months ago now, and my knee does not appreciate downhills. But today knee felt good, legs felt strong, and I ran down this fully confident. Felt awesome! Onward and upward! (Or downward?  )


I struggle to run downhill I'd have rolled down that !


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I struggle to run downhill I'd have rolled down that !


LOL I find technical trail running a completely different style of running than roads or flat trails. Form is different, footfalls are different, stride is different, cadence is different, and yep, the soreness is totally different :Hilarious
I love it though. I'd much rather do a half marathon in twice the time on the trails than in half the time on the roads.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> LOL I find technical trail running a completely different style of running than roads or flat trails. Form is different, footfalls are different, stride is different, cadence is different, and yep, the soreness is totally different :Hilarious
> I love it though. I'd much rather do a half marathon in twice the time on the trails than in half the time on the roads.


Couldn't agree more we mooch around sometimes climbing over things under things. Best part of the day.


----------



## Boxer123

4 mile river run lots of stopping for boxer swims sox was good boy when we bumped into lots of dogs walked past even though he was getting his butt sniffed no grumbling. Lily is in her element.


----------



## O2.0

Love your boxers


----------



## O2.0

Really fantastic 11 mile run today at a nearby state park. Was gross, muddy, 100% humidity (maybe 95 by the time I finished), I fell less than a mile in and bloodied my other knee (not bad), used my snot/sweat rag to mop up blood, then snot/sweat some more LOL! Seriously, it was so gross, but SO FUN!! Decent time considering the conditions, legs feel good, and knee feels awesome! Good day  
Oh and even with my hydration belt, no chafing, LOVE my new shorts, was having issues with waistband chafing, but not with these. Love it when gear works in testing conditions!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Really fantastic 11 mile run today at a nearby state park. Was gross, muddy, 100% humidity (maybe 95 by the time I finished), I fell less than a mile in and bloodied my other knee (not bad), used my snot/sweat rag to mop up blood, then snot/sweat some more LOL! Seriously, it was so gross, but SO FUN!! Decent time considering the conditions, legs feel good, and knee feels awesome! Good day
> Oh and even with my hydration belt, no chafing, LOVE my new shorts, was having issues with waistband chafing, but not with these. Love it when gear works in testing conditions!


Sounds fun we love a bit of mud hope your knee is ok.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds fun we love a bit of mud hope your knee is ok.


Thanks, knee is fine, it was just a scrape. Got up this morning and mostly it's core/stabilizer stuff that's sore. Strange how it feels like my legs barely did anything but I can definitely feel it in my core muscles and even my shoulders and arms!


----------



## Cleo38

7 miles this morning, a lovely cool breeze made it so much easier

Saw the swans & their cygnets, they are so big now. So beautiful, I love seeing them.

I also changed my running outfit, after O2.0 posted about running shorts I realised it was madness to keep running in leggings in this weather. So I wore them today, a big deal for me as I've not worn short, tight shorts since school PE lessons .... & that was a LONG time ago


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> 7 miles this morning, a lovely cool breeze made it so much easier
> 
> Saw the swans & their cygnets, they are so big now. So beautiful, I love seeing them.
> 
> I also changed my running outfit, after O2.0 posted about running shorts I realised it was madness to keep running in leggings in this weather. So I wore them today, a big deal for me as I've not worn short, tight shorts since school PE lessons .... & that was a LONG time ago


I should get some shorts but just feel bad for the general public who have to see my legs !


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I should get some shorts but just feel bad for the general public who have to see my legs !


Hahahahaha, my milk bottle legs glow with how white they are. I don't really tan much but my arms are quite brown (for me) this year. I have what's called a farmer's tan .... brown(ish) arms & face then bright, white everywhere else!!! 

These are the shorts I got & I really like them, They are very comfy & don't ride up or anything, I usually get all weird about wearing new things as I don't like the seams or they smell funny or don't feel 'right' but I wore these straight away & they felt good. Was nice to feel the breeze on my legs for a change.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DC1QNJD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahahaha, my milk bottle legs glow with how white they are. I don't really tan much but my arms are quite brown (for me) this year. I have what's called a farmer's tan .... brown(ish) arms & face then bright, white everywhere else!!!
> 
> These are the shorts I got & I really like them, They are very comfy & don't ride up or anything, I usually get all weird about wearing new things as I don't like the seams or they smell funny or don't feel 'right' but I wore these straight away & they felt good. Was nice to feel the breeze on my legs for a change.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DC1QNJD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


My legs are as white as they can be covered in bruises maybe I should get some shorts if this weather doesn't stop.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> My legs are as white as they can be covered in bruises maybe I should get some shorts if this weather doesn't stop.


Yes I have bruises as I am so clumsy. I also have lots of bright red mozzie bites all over them, one of which now looks infected .... such a great summer look!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes I have bruises as I am so clumsy. I also have lots of bright red mozzie bites all over them, one of which now looks infected .... such a great summer look!


I'm definitely more attractive in winter also I go bright red running in this heat ! No run for us today day off sox has been grateful.


----------



## O2.0

OMG you crazy people are running in long pants?! 
I haven't worn anything below my knees since April! Speaking of farmer's tan, I have a very lovely sock/shorts tan on my leg, quite the look when I put a swimsuit on, let me tell ya...



Boxer123 said:


> My legs are as white as they can be covered in bruises


LOL, between the bad scrape on my knee that is now trying to form a keloid and the newest scab on my other knee, never mind the usual bites, scrapes, scratches mine are a mess, but I don't give a stuff, I wear shorts, and skirts. But my toes I have to keep nicely polished or I won't wear open shoes :Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 363306
> 
> 
> I'm definitely more attractive in winter also I go bright red running in this heat ! No run for us today day off sox has been grateful.


Oh, me too! I have to remember to keep putting on sun block when we are at our training club (just got back). As there is no shelter it can be so draining being out in the sun all day (dogs are in the car which is in the shade & I have fans for their crates) & I burn so easily.



O2.0 said:


> OMG you crazy people are running in long pants?!
> I haven't worn anything below my knees since April! Speaking of farmer's tan, I have a very lovely sock/shorts tan on my leg, quite the look when I put a swimsuit on, let me tell ya...
> 
> LOL, between the bad scrape on my knee that is now trying to form a keloid and the newest scab on my other knee, never mind the usual bites, scrapes, scratches mine are a mess, but I don't give a stuff, I wear shorts, and skirts. But my toes I have to keep nicely polished or I won't wear open shoes :Hilarious


Hahaha, I know it's madness! I'm always quite covered up so I never considered buying some shorts but now they are on & I can't believe I didn't do it sooner 

My toe nails always have nail polish on ... no idea why. I look like a scruffy, dirty bag lady usually & my finger nails are disgusting but I like to have painted toes


----------



## Boxer123

My toe nails are polished but are also a little black ! I'm normally in converse not open toed.


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles this morning down the river again as it's so hot. What a beautiful morning photo doesn't do justice.


----------



## Cleo38

Can you not have a quick swim in there to cool down afterwards @Boxer123 ? Unfortunately the ones I run near the banks are far too steep so I daren't risk it. I do swim in the reservoir the dogs & I go to though & it is lovely. I really enjoy swimming outdoors. I was going to add how relaxing it is but the last time Archer was so excited about me being in there that he leapt all over me & half drowned me! I was laughing so much which then made him even more hyper & the made me splutter alot ... if anyone had seen we would have looked quite comical but luckily no-one around that's why I go there.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Can you not have a quick swim in there to cool down afterwards @Boxer123 ? Unfortunately the ones I run near the banks are far too steep so I daren't risk it. I do swim in the reservoir the dogs & I go to though & it is lovely. I really enjoy swimming outdoors. I was going to add how relaxing it is but the last time Archer was so excited about me being in there that he leapt all over me & half drowned me! I was laughing so much which then made him even more hyper & the made me splutter alot ... if anyone had seen we would have looked quite comical but luckily no-one around that's why I go there.


You can swim in there I tend to paddle rather than swim as per the reason above the boxers would probably drown me.

Lily was perplexed by a swimmer the other day couldn't figure out why people were in her water.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> You can swim in there I tend to paddle rather than swim as per the reason above the boxers would probably drown me.
> 
> Lily was perplexed by a swimmer the other day couldn't figure out why people were in her water.


The first time I swam with the dogs (Toby & Roxy ... before I got Archer) it was very funny to see their reactions. Toby was very happy I was in the water but Roxy was quite worried & kept trying to push me over to the side. She really didn't like it at all & wouldn't leave me alone, she's fine now but it was just very interesting to see the differences in them


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> The first time I swam the dogs (Toby & Roxy ... before I got Archer) it was very funny to see their reactions. Toby was very happy I was in the water but Roxy was quite worried & kept trying to push me over to the side. She really didn't like it at all & wouldn't leave me alone, she's fine now but it was just very interesting to see the differences in them


Ha ha good to know they would intervene if you got in trouble not my two I've become convinced they are trying to murder me over the years.


----------



## Cleo38

I've been really suffering today as yesterday when on my run I ran the last few hundred yards as fast as I could, something I usually do. Only this time I came down too heavy on my left heel for two strides (I remember them because of the acute pain!). Although it really hurt initially it didn't seem to affect me but as the day wore on every footstep I felt the bulging discs in my back pulsate. 

Sitting down hasn't been good today & unfortunately I had so many meetings today & had to try out new software which meant sitting a lot .... ouch!! Must remember to be lighter on my feet next time & not like some big cart horse


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I've been really suffering today as yesterday when on my run I ran the last few hundred yards as fast as I could, something I usually do. Only this time I came down too heavy on my left heel for two strides (I remember them because of the acute pain!). Although it really hurt initially it didn't seem to affect me but as the day wore on every footstep I felt the bulging discs in my back pulsate.
> 
> Sitting down hasn't been good today & unfortunately I had so many meetings today & had to try out new software which meant sitting a lot .... ouch!! Must remember to be lighter on my feet next time & not like some big cart horse


Oh no make sure you rest up I'm heavy footed not a graceful runner !


----------



## O2.0

Yikes @Cleo38 I'm so sorry, that sounds painful  Gentle yoga maybe?

Short 5 and a half miles today on the road in roasting heat because I set out too late. Now I'm having one of those days where I can't seem to drink enough LOL!


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Yikes @Cleo38 I'm so sorry, that sounds painful  Gentle yoga maybe?
> 
> Short 5 and a half miles today on the road in roasting heat because I set out too late. Now I'm having one of those days where I can't seem to drink enough LOL!


Yoga session is booked for Wednesday evening!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yoga session is booked for Wednesday evening!


How's the back we managed an extremely slow 7 miles this morning looking forward to the cool down we have been promised tomorrow.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 363483
> 
> 
> How's the back we managed an extremely slow 7 miles this morning looking forward to the cool down we have been promised tomorrow.


Much better thank-you. I had to cancel my yoga session as Roxy has physio/hydrotherapy in a bit so I wouldn't be back in time. I had the most lovely swim in the reservoir last night & that has made such a difference. Archer didn't leap on me so I just swam for only about 15 mins but I concentrated on my posture in the water & how I moved my limbs rather than just mucking about & I felt WONDERFUL afterwards. I love swimming outside, each year I forget just how much I enjoy until I start again.

Was cooler here this morning so I had a 5 mile run. Saw the black bunnies again, some really tiny ones out today like little balls of fluff 

I wasn't going to go as I was worried it might aggravate my back but I took it easy, slowed my pace a bit & made sure I wasn't too heavy on my feet ...... I tried to imagine gazelle rather than cart horse but am not sure I looked even a fraction that elegant!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Much better thank-you. I had to cancel my yoga session as Roxy has physio/hydrotherapy in a bit so I wouldn't be back in time. I had the most lovely swim in the reservoir last night & that has made such a difference. Archer didn't leap on me so I just swam for only about 15 mins but I concentrated on my posture in the water & how I moved my limbs rather than just mucking about & I felt WONDERFUL afterwards. I love swimming outside, each year I forget just how much I enjoy until I start again.
> 
> Was cooler here this morning so I had a 5 mile run. Saw the black bunnies again, some really tiny ones out today like little balls of fluff
> 
> I wasn't going to go as I was worried it might aggravate my back but I took it easy, slowed my pace a bit & made sure I wasn't too heavy on my feet ...... I tried to imagine gazelle rather than cart horse but am not sure I looked even a fraction that elegant!!!!


I always enjoy being in the water when I'm sore don't really do much open water swimming more at the local pool. It's good you are on the mend.

We managed a slow 6 miler today due a 20 miler tomorrow . Boxers very happy it's cooler today.


----------



## Boxer123

20 miles this morning dropped sox off and did some exploring with lily until we got to this gate on a footpath and she refused to go through I trust her instinct! Supposed to do 15 tomorrow according to the plan not feeling to bad at the moment.


----------



## Cleo38

What a difference today was weather-wise. Wind, rain & a lot colder ... although I won't moan as the drop in temperature meant that I didn't have to get up so early for my run.

Am working from home again today so managed to get out for 5.5 miles before starting. Was nicer that it was colder but the wind has really picked up which doesn't help. The last mile was quite difficult for me but I thought of you doing you 15 miler today @Boxer123 & it spurred me on!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> What a difference today was weather-wise. Wind, rain & a lot colder ... although I won't moan as the drop in temperature meant that I didn't have to get up so early for my run.
> 
> Am working from home again today so managed to get out for 5.5 miles before starting. Was nicer that is was colder but the wind has really picked up which doesn't help. The last mile was quite difficult for me but I thought of you doing you 15 miler today @Boxer123 & it spurred me on!


Ugh, I'm jealous of colder temps. We're still at 100% humidity and HOT! I don't mind the hot, but the humidity is really killer. 
You guys are encouraging, I wasn't going to run today, but I think I'll do a few miles at least 

Oh and only on here will you understand the satisfaction of bleeding off a black toenail last night ha ha! Haven't had any of those since switching to my beloved Altra's but the last muddy & rocky long run did leave me with one purple toe. It popped last night when I was messing with it - oh the relief!!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I wouldn't call what I was doing running I was so sore after 20 miles yesterday 10 miles on the bike after i resembled a slow moving zombie lily kept coming back to check in on me this training schedule is a bit brutal I love the weather though !! Lily dried off in her fleece after.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Ugh, I'm jealous of colder temps. We're still at 100% humidity and HOT! I don't mind the hot, but the humidity is really killer.
> You guys are encouraging, I wasn't going to run today, but I think I'll do a few miles at least
> 
> Oh and only on here will you understand the satisfaction of bleeding off a black toenail last night ha ha! Haven't had any of those since switching to my beloved Altra's but the last muddy & rocky long run did leave me with one purple toe. It popped last night when I was messing with it - oh the relief!!


Ha ha yes completely understand!


----------



## Cleo38

Oh she looks bloody gorgeous in her fleece!! :Kiss


----------



## Cleo38

6 miles today along a new route. A bit muddy in places after the rain we've had but it was nice to try somewhere different. I am really enjoying not getting up at 5am to get out, 6.30am seems a lovely lie in!! 

Am aching a bit though so will do some yoga this afternoon to try & stretch everything out.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for us today chilling out and a little walk and an afternoon snooze. I've totalled 53 miles so far this week 7 miler tomorrow should be up to 60 so the plan says.



Cleo38 said:


> 6 miles today along a new route. A bit muddy in places after the rain we've had but it was nice to try somewhere different. I am really enjoying not getting up at 5am to get out, 6.30am seems a lovely lie in!!
> 
> Am aching a bit though so will do some yoga this afternoon to try & stretch everything out.


Isn't it funny 6:30 being a lie in but it so is ! Always good to find a new route.


----------



## Cleo38

60 miles in a week????!!! You are a machine @Boxer123 :Jawdrop:Smuggrin


----------



## Boxer123

This is the plan I'm supposed to be following I don't quite make the weekly mileage it's pretty brutal I'm starting to have second thoughts about this fifty miler lol. So it should have been a 69 mile week but I jiggled things around as I've been on the bike as well. I change my days off from Monday to Saturday.


----------



## O2.0

When's the 50 miler @Boxer123 ? 
I haven't actually signed up yet, but I'm feeling more and more brave about the 50 km race I'm looking at in October. I think I've talked myself in to it! Now to sign up and make it real!

Got some creative miles in today around errands and mom duties. Did 4.5 before everyone got up, quick shower, change of clothes, then took one child to his Saturday class and knocked out another 4.5 while he was at class. Not the most efficient use of water or work-out clothes LOL, but got the miles in


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> When's the 50 miler @Boxer123 ?
> I haven't actually signed up yet, but I'm feeling more and more brave about the 50 km race I'm looking at in October. I think I've talked myself in to it! Now to sign up and make it real!
> 
> Got some creative miles in today around errands and mom duties. Did 4.5 before everyone got up, quick shower, change of clothes, then took one child to his Saturday class and knocked out another 4.5 while he was at class. Not the most efficient use of water or work-out clothes LOL, but got the miles in


It's October 27th with a practice race of 31 miles in September. Definitely sign up and make it real. Did you say it's quite hilly ?

I think you have to get creative to fit it all in i quite often wear my running clothes just in case !


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning I am having one problem and that is I'm getting so hungry any suggestions? On longer runs I take gels and some food like banana but don't on the shorter runs I do have a bowl of cereal before going out. Any pre run snacks you can suggest?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's October 27th with a practice race of 31 miles in September. Definitely sign up and make it real. Did you say it's quite hilly ?
> 
> I think you have to get creative to fit it all in i quite often wear my running clothes just in case !


Oh wow, mine's October 20th! Yes, very hilly, one place it says 8,500 feet of elevation change, another says 10,000. Not sure if that discrepancy even makes a difference after a while LOL! I did scope out one of the climbs, and not only is it steep, it's covered in roots, rocks, and for me at least, totally not run-able. So there will be some power hiking for sure! But it's a gorgeous route in the mountains, by waterfalls, 3 lakes, and of course the incredible Appalachian scenery. And a generous cut-off time (11 hours), so even if I hike the whole thing, I'll make it 

I'm not following any plan. For now I just want to get 40+ miles a week, then do a couple 20+ milers and call it good. Probably not the best strategy LOL but we'll see...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh wow, mine's October 20th! Yes, very hilly, one place it says 8,500 feet of elevation change, another says 10,000. Not sure if that discrepancy even makes a difference after a while LOL! I did scope out one of the climbs, and not only is it steep, it's covered in roots, rocks, and for me at least, totally not run-able. So there will be some power hiking for sure! But it's a gorgeous route in the mountains, by waterfalls, 3 lakes, and of course the incredible Appalachian scenery. And a generous cut-off time (11 hours), so even if I hike the whole thing, I'll make it
> 
> I'm not following any plan. For now I just want to get 40+ miles a week, then do a couple 20+ milers and call it good. Probably not the best strategy LOL but we'll see...


Sounds like a good plan to me ! The route sounds amazing.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 8 miles this morning I am having one problem and that is I'm getting so hungry any suggestions? On longer runs I take gels and some food like banana but don't on the shorter runs I do have a bowl of cereal before going out. Any pre run snacks you can suggest?


I'm really bad about not eating before I head out, but I do really well on apple slices for a shorter run. 
Longer runs, I do force myself to eat oatmeal before hand. But I also do well on frozen fruit smoothies with lots of water. That's what I did yesterday, nothing before the first 4.5, then a banana, mango, berry, spinach and 2 cups of water smoothie, then the next 4.5 and I was fine. 
To take with on long runs, I like dried fruit and nuts. I make date power balls with oats, dates, raisins, sunflower and pumpkin seeds that have that quick rush of sugar, but also the fat from the nuts for some slower release nutrition. But sometimes I just have a handful of nuts (softer ones like pecans or walnuts) and a handful of raisins. The raisins are great for quick sugar and easy to chew - I don't know why that matters, but it does. And always apple slices, I keep those in my hydration belt.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like a good plan to me ! The route sounds amazing.


This is the course preview


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> This is the course preview


Wow I'm really jealous we have nothing like that round here although I would probably get lost. The scenery will keep you going.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Wow I'm really jealous we have nothing like that round here although I would probably get lost. The scenery will keep you going.


I am actually seriously worried about taking a wrong turn! I hope they mark it well!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I am actually seriously worried about taking a wrong turn! I hope they mark it well!!


You will be ok living off berries for a few weeks  the uk is so built upon your never far from a roads it's a shame I'd love to have all that space.


----------



## Biscuit123

Does anyone else have the problem with there dog pulling during running? Because pookie driving me crazy!


----------



## Boxer123

Biscuit123 said:


> Does anyone else have the problem with there dog pulling during running? Because pookie driving me crazy!


Yes meet lily who is always convinced there is a fire just around the corner used to pull like a frieght train. I spent a lot of time stopping and turning around when she pulled. I'm not sure how but she now understands when I say 'to fast' she also goes off lead off road. She is a lot better now.


----------



## Biscuit123

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 364058
> 
> 
> Yes meet lily who is always convinced there is a fire just around the corner used to pull like a frieght train. I spent a lot of time stopping and turning around when she pulled. I'm not sure how but she now understands when I say 'to fast' she also goes off lead off road. She is a lot better now.


She's so cute! How'd you teach her to go off leash I'd love to teach Pookie that while we're running on trails.


----------



## Boxer123

Biscuit123 said:


> She's so cute! How'd you teach her to go off leash I'd love to teach Pookie that while we're running on trails.


I've been lucky with lily she is an angel to train. Both boxers have good recall but then they are very people focused. I spent a fair bit of time in secure fields yummy treats and her favourite toy. I use a whistle and she comes back on that also the command of 'here' . I also used a long line initially to train. What breed is your pup?


----------



## Biscuit123

Boxer123 said:


> I've been lucky with lily she is an angel to train. Both boxers have good recall but then they are very people focused. I spent a fair bit of time in secure fields yummy treats and her favourite toy. I use a whistle and she comes back on that also the command of 'here' . I also used a long line initially to train. What breed is your pup?


I'm not sure. People around here guessed part lurcher . Though no-one completely sure.


----------



## Boxer123

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm not sure. People around here guessed part lurcher . Though no-one completely sure.


Might be slightly different with a lurcher but I'm no expert . Boxers are simple creatures will do anything for a bit of sausage.


----------



## O2.0

Biscuit123 said:


> She's so cute! How'd you teach her to go off leash I'd love to teach Pookie that while we're running on trails.


Beware that if you're running in the US, most hiking/running trails ask that your dog be leashed. And many have now begun not allowing dogs at all because people simply don't abide by simple leash laws. 
Today I had a minor incident with an off leash dog getting underfoot and nearly sending me flying on a steep downhill. Not cool enguin

As for pulling, yes, teach her not to pull, but also invest in some good running equipment for both of you. A good waist belt for you, a short bungee leash, and a well-fitted harness for the dog.

Best way to start teaching not to pull is teach her what to do when she hits the end of the leash:


----------



## O2.0

Another 9 miles today on tired legs, amazing how you can feel so fatigued at mile 7 then have a second wind and suddenly feel fresh as a daisy mile 8. Last two miles were so easy strangely! And it was mostly uphill! 

Finished up with my favorite post run beans, rice, corn, avocado, salsa, and pineapple for dessert


----------



## Biscuit123

Thank you! Can I get a no-pull halter are they bad?


----------



## O2.0

Biscuit123 said:


> Thank you! Can I get a no-pull halter are they bad?


No, you want a body harness, not on her head, on her body. She needs to be able to run freely without her head turned. But also the harness has to be made for running, not going to sit on shoulders etc.


----------



## Biscuit123

O2.0 said:


> No, you want a body harness, not on her head, on her body. She needs to be able to run freely without her head turned. But also the harness has to be made for running, not going to sit on shoulders etc.


Right!


----------



## Boxer123

Six miles this morning with lily sox has been a bit stiff so we had a little potter after. Lily met a spaniel and done some zoomies. She also found a ball so was super chuffed.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 364171
> Six miles this morning with lily sox has been a bit stiff so we had a little potter after. Lily met a spaniel and done some zoomies. She also found a ball so was super chuffed.


Oh lucky Lily! Finding a ball on our walks is the best thing EVER for Archer


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oh lucky Lily! Finding a ball on our walks is the best thing EVER for Archer


You can see how chuffed she was who drops a quality tennis ball she asks.


----------



## O2.0

Okay, I ran 9 miles Saturday, 9 really tough miles Sunday, and today was supposed to do an easy 4 mile hike with OH. Except we missed a turn somewhere and ended up doing an 8 mile gnarly hike up some really good climbs. It was a great hike, but not in the plan LOL. I felt good though, a little sore in those tiny stabilizer muscles in my ankles and feet, but otherwise I'm good. 
Planning a 16 miler Saturday in the same park as the Ultra. Not the same route, but similar trails.


----------



## O2.0

It's official! I signed up for the 50K October 20th!!  They say a goal should scare you a little right? Well, I'm scared LOL!

I know I've asked this before, but what kind of vest do you use (if you use one). 
I've gotten away with hydration waist packs for now, but I don't think that's going to cut it for the 50K. I'm way overthinking the vests, I keep looking at reviews online and right now the one I like the most looks like it has issues with chafing around the neck, I'm very prone to chafing - and October will still be sweaty here, so now I'm back to square one. My problem is I want to try stuff on but most everything is only available online (in this area at least). 

I don't like bladders, I want something that has front bottle holders and not a lot of material in back. I need to be able to carry a jacket of some sort, some decent nutrition (this race will not have a whole lot in the way of things I'm used to eating) and of course enough water to make it through each aid station. Ugh, logistics do my head in. The longest stretch between aid stations is 7 miles. But the race temps could range between 30's and 80's or even 90's. It will definitely be chilly to start, it's in the mountains, but even in October, it gets hot here. If it's in the 90's by the time I hit that 7 mile stretch, I'm going to need some decent hydration!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done ! I use a soloman vest it does have a bladder and space for two bottles at the front. It comes with a foil blanket in case you freeze. I can carry food, poo bags, lily ball, my phone, keys and don't even notice I'm wearing it it's so comfy no chafing at all.


----------



## Boxer123

You don't have to take the bladder it can be removed and use the two front bottle holders. My bladder carries 1.5 litres of water which lily drinks.


----------



## O2.0

See that still looks like way too much coverage on the back, I need something much more streamlined. In 90 degree temps and high humidity, that's a big area of potential cooling that I would have covered up. I'm looking for something skinnier in back. But then until I try it on, I don't really know how much it covers, how breathable etc....


----------



## Boxer123

It does cover a fair bit but I just don't notice I have it on it's very breathable. I'm a big fan they might do smaller ones less material worth a look.


----------



## Biscuit123

Skipped running today and settled on a walk I have a question my dogs a medium sized dog. But when she walks her back legs slightly cross. The vet says it's just from bad breeding. Should I run her though? Also is it safe for dogs to run hard ground like pavement and asphalt?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It does cover a fair bit but I just don't notice I have it on it's very breathable. I'm a big fan they might do smaller ones less material worth a look.


Yes, I'm looking at Salomon and Nathan brands right now. Both my belts are Nathan and I've been very happy with their quality. But really I just need to get to a specialty store and try some on so I can see how they fit on me specifically


----------



## O2.0

Biscuit123 said:


> Skipped running today and settled on a walk I have a question my dogs a medium sized dog. But when she walks her back legs slightly cross. The vet says it's just from bad breeding. Should I run her though? Also is it safe for dogs to run hard ground like pavement and asphalt?


If you're serious about a long-term running partner, it might be worth finding a good rehab and conditioning vet who can evaluate gait and let you know what to look for with your individual dog, help you fit a proper harness, etc. Barring that, even a trainer well versed in sports like cani-cross or bike-joring could help. 
I would not be running on any pavement this time of year anyway just because of the heat. Even if it's cool when you go out, that pavement gets hot very fast. A general rule of thumb, if you can't comfortably stand on it barefoot, your dog shouldn't be either. 
The sun hits our front porch first thing in the morning and even as early as 8am it's uncomfortably hot to stand barefoot on the bricks or concrete of our front porch.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Yes, I'm looking at Salomon and Nathan brands right now. Both my belts are Nathan and I've been very happy with their quality. But really I just need to get to a specialty store and try some on so I can see how they fit on me specifically


We have an ultra marathon store here in the uk i could spend a fortune!


----------



## Biscuit123

O2.0 said:


> If you're serious about a long-term running partner, it might be worth finding a good rehab and conditioning vet who can evaluate gait and let you know what to look for with your individual dog, help you fit a proper harness, etc. Barring that, even a trainer well versed in sports like cani-cross or bike-joring could help.
> I would not be running on any pavement this time of year anyway just because of the heat. Even if it's cool when you go out, that pavement gets hot very fast. A general rule of thumb, if you can't comfortably stand on it barefoot, your dog shouldn't be either.
> The sun hits our front porch first thing in the morning and even as early as 8am it's uncomfortably hot to stand barefoot on the bricks or concrete of our front porch.


I'm not really serious about it. Just a jog every once in a while to break up the monotony of daily walks. I usually go running early morning (before the sun's out) is that okay?


----------



## O2.0

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm not really serious about it. Just a jog every once in a while to break up the monotony of daily walks. I usually go running early morning (before the sun's out) is that okay?


If you can step on the surface you're asking your dog to run on in bare feet and be comfortable, you're okay


----------



## Boxer123

Biscuit123 said:


> I'm not really serious about it. Just a jog every once in a while to break up the monotony of daily walks. I usually go running early morning (before the sun's out) is that okay?


You might find you catch the bug ! We are also early morning plodders best time of the day.

No run for us this morning having sprinted after lily in my converse yesterday I feel like I've been hit by a truck ! Planning 22 miles tomorrow so will rest up today. We had a nice walk with sox and didn't see another soul lovely.


----------



## O2.0

Have 16 miles planned Saturday with some serious climbs, so I'm trying to be good and knock back the miles leading up to it, but I have trouble talking myself out of miles once I get out there and start feeling good! Gonna try to stick to 3 tomorrow and Friday


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 22 miles done it rained the whole way I didn't mind I like the rain. Sox doesn't he made out like it was acid coming from the sky. Felt quite easy going feels easier.

the boxers joined me for 7 lily had a little play with her ball. My anxiety is still though the roof and I didn't really relax until she was home safe in her little jumper. I did let her off for a bit and she was fine. My legs are still sore from the sprint but only bothered me when going up hill.

15 miles tomorrow planned.


----------



## Boxer123

13 miles today these back to back runs are hard ! Lily seems back to her normal self if I see a dog in the distance she goes on the lead.

I was thinking of gearing us up with the yellow no dog leads not sure if people pay attention. Beautiful morning though.


----------



## O2.0

That looks gorgeous @Boxer123 !!
Quick 4.5 for me this morning, gearing up for 16 up and down in the mountains tomorrow  
Also will be my first time running with a partner - random person I met on line  
LOL, okay not totally random, part of the same FB running group, but we've never met before, only texted. She seems really cool though and our times seem similar, so fingers crossed. I'm a very antisocial runner so this is a big step outside my comfort zone!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> That looks gorgeous @Boxer123 !!
> Quick 4.5 for me this morning, gearing up for 16 up and down in the mountains tomorrow
> Also will be my first time running with a partner - random person I met on line
> LOL, okay not totally random, part of the same FB running group, but we've never met before, only texted. She seems really cool though and our times seem similar, so fingers crossed. I'm a very antisocial runner so this is a big step outside my comfort zone!


I'm anti social not keen on running with others boxers excluded. I did however run the Brighton marathon with a work colleague and enjoyed the company.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm anti social not keen on running with others boxers excluded. I did however run the Brighton marathon with a work colleague and enjoyed the company.


Oh good! That gives me hope. I'm just not chatty when I run, I don't mind adjusting my pace, but I don't want to chit chat, I like to zone out ha ha!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh good! That gives me hope. I'm just not chatty when I run, I don't mind adjusting my pace, but I don't want to chit chat, I like to zone out ha ha!


I'm the same it's my thinking time also strangely I struggle to find anyone to join me at 5am. I do enjoy the odd day with company though occasionally the hubby will come out.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same it's my thinking time also strangely I struggle to find anyone to join me at 5am. I do enjoy the odd day with company though occasionally the hubby will come out.


Years ago my neighbor and I would walk the dogs at 5am, we had a blast  But then she got divorced and moved away


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Years ago my neighbor and I would walk the dogs at 5am, we had a blast  But then she got divorced and moved away [/QUOTE
> 
> That's a shame it's not easy to find a fellow early morning friend. Good luck with the run today.


----------



## Boxer123

Me and lily are signed up for our first doggy human event a nine mile trail run.

http://www.maverick-race.com/races/theoriginaloxfordshire2018
It's not until October but looks fun a couple of weeks before the 50 miler need to get a proper lead now from the waist.


----------



## Guest

Well my plans have been delayed first by my lupus causing havoc with my joints second by a rather huge bruise from yesterdays seizure. Think I’ll have to wait til everything including my epilepsy is sorted but still going to the sandcastle in the week.


----------



## Boxer123

danielled said:


> Well my plans have been delayed first by my lupus causing havoc with my joints second by a rather huge bruise from yesterdays seizure. Think I'll have to wait til everything including my epilepsy is sorted but still going to the sandcastle in the week.


That's a shame I hope you are feeling better soon what is the sandcastle?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> That's a shame I hope you are feeling better soon what is the sandcastle?


Oh an indoor water park in blackpool.


----------



## Boxer123

danielled said:


> Oh an indoor water park in blackpool.


Sounds fun enjoy ! I hope you are on the mend soon sounds tough going at the moment.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds fun enjoy ! I hope you are on the mend soon sounds tough going at the moment.


Thank you. My head got off lightly but my right leg is rather sore.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Me and lily are signed up for our first doggy human event a nine mile trail run.
> 
> http://www.maverick-race.com/races/theoriginaloxfordshire2018
> It's not until October but looks fun a couple of weeks before the 50 miler need to get a proper lead now from the waist.


Oh how fun! I bet you guys will really enjoy that 

15.2 miles today. Insane elevation change, we went 1300 feet up the mountain, but that doesn't include the ups and downs to get 1300 feet up. Kicked my ass but man it was fun! I did have a nice wipeout and smashed my shoulder which is going to look lovely in a few days, but managed to leave the knees mostly alone, just a few scratches. 
I was so proud of our pace too, 13:10 overall, which given the climbs we did was pretty awesome - well for me at least LOL!

Several hellacious climbs like this one - we started at the bottom of that pipe (it's part of the dam). But the resulting views were worth it. And so glad I had someone with me who can navigate, check out the sign ha ha!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh how fun! I bet you guys will really enjoy that
> 
> 15.2 miles today. Insane elevation change, we went 1300 feet up the mountain, but that doesn't include the ups and downs to get 1300 feet up. Kicked my ass but man it was fun! I did have a nice wipeout and smashed my shoulder which is going to look lovely in a few days, but managed to leave the knees mostly alone, just a few scratches.
> I was so proud of our pace too, 13:10 overall, which given the climbs we did was pretty awesome - well for me at least LOL!
> 
> Several hellacious climbs like this one - we started at the bottom of that pipe (it's part of the dam). But the resulting views were worth it. And so glad I had someone with me who can navigate, check out the sign ha ha!


I'm so jealous of your area it looks amazing Well done sounds like a good run.


----------



## O2.0

Next time I'm taking lots more pictures!
This time I was mostly trying not to die or embarrass myself :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

Hrm... trying to decide between these two vests right now:
The Ultimate Direction:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07573TQQD/ref=ox_sc_act_title_3?smid=A2KUKHS52EIZXC&psc=1

And the Nathan:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MRCJF9B/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

The back on the Nathan is a lot wider than I would like, but it looks really breathable. 
I'm leaning more towards the UD, one, the back is more like what I want, you can tighten the load down to minimize bounce, and the fit seems more adjustable. It's more expensive though, and the bladder comes separately.

As an aside though, this belt:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01MSDV9LD/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Is FABULOUS!! I used it yesterday with an additional water bottle in the side pocket of my shorts, and it worked beautifully. I put the water bottle up front (instead of behind as shown) had room for apple slices in one side pocket, raisins in another, and my phone and keys in the zippered pocket. It stayed put the entire run, even on fast downhills. The only minor annoyance is that you have to tighten it down as you drink down the water, but it's very easy to do.


----------



## Boxer123

Umm they both look good I think I prefer the first one because of the colour lol not much help ! I used to wear a belt but lily does not travel light.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> because of the colour lol


LOL color matters!! 
I tend to lean towards girly colors in running gear, but not too girly ha ha! Purple and baby blue, cool. Pink only in small doses. My current shoes are pink-ish purple and I love 'em 

Yeah, I think I'm leaning towards the UD vest. I keep looking at others and then go back to the UD. It's really pricey, but even though the Nathan is less, you still have to pay another $30 for a bladder - what's the point of not including a bladder in a hydration pack?!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> LOL color matters!!
> I tend to lean towards girly colors in running gear, but not too girly ha ha! Purple and baby blue, cool. Pink only in small doses. My current shoes are pink-ish purple and I love 'em
> 
> Yeah, I think I'm leaning towards the UD vest. I keep looking at others and then go back to the UD. It's really pricey, but even though the Nathan is less, you still have to pay another $30 for a bladder - what's the point of not including a bladder in a hydration pack?!


Mine was a similar price but to be honest is had lasted well been through the wash several times after exploding gels. I think if your running regularly it's worth it. But then most of my money is spent on either the dogs or running stuff !


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Mine was a similar price but to be honest is had lasted well been through the wash several times after exploding gels. I think if your running regularly it's worth it. But then most of my money is spent on either the dogs or running stuff !


It does get pricey! 
My latest pair of shoes was only $75 and I had to restrain myself from buying two pairs because that price felt so cheap! 
I tend to be minimalist though, other than shoes, good toe socks, and now a good pack, I don't tend to be much of a "gear" person. 
I have some runner friends who go all out, from specialized underwear, to special shirts, and a different bottle holder for every different run... It's crazy to me.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It does get pricey!
> My latest pair of shoes was only $75 and I had to restrain myself from buying two pairs because that price felt so cheap!
> I tend to be minimalist though, other than shoes, good toe socks, and now a good pack, I don't tend to be much of a "gear" person.
> I have some runner friends who go all out, from specialized underwear, to special shirts, and a different bottle holder for every different run... It's crazy to me.


Specialist underwear


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Specialist underwear


It's a thing apparently!!


----------



## Boxer123

A 7 mile potter this morning sox joined us for 4 then me and lily carried on. Nice and quiet.


----------



## Cleo38

I've worked from home a lot recently so been able to get out some extra mornings which has been nice.

I met up with my mum, sister & niece on Saturday which was lovely, we had such a great day ... m sister is hilarious so we laughed so much that my sides were aching. On Sunday I felt really low as I really missed them all, I'd slept in as I was so tired from the day before so thought I'd not bother with my run, then started to think I wouldn't bother going to dog club ...... but ... I pulled myself together & forced myself to get out for a run. Once out I started to feel better & afterwards I felt so much more positive so quickly showered, got dressed wolfed some breakfast down then we all went to my IPO club.

I always have a great time at my club & Sunday was another great day but I might have missed out if I had allowed my low mood to bring me down, running really did help me out by lifting my spirits & I ended up having a really great day with my dogs & my friends.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I've worked from home a lot recently so been able to get out some extra mornings which has been nice.
> 
> I met up with my mum, sister & niece on Saturday which was lovely, we had such a great day ... m sister is hilarious so we laughed so much that my sides were aching. On Sunday I felt really low as I really missed them all, I'd slept in as I was so tired from the day before so thought I'd not bother with my run, then started to think I wouldn't bother going to dog club ...... but ... I pulled myself together & forced myself to get out for a run. Once out I started to feel better & afterwards I felt so much more positive so quickly showered, got dressed wolfed some breakfast down then we all went to my IPO club.
> 
> I always have a great time at my club & Sunday was another great day but I might have missed out if I had allowed my low mood to bring me down, running really did help me out by lifting my spirits & I ended up having a really great day with my dogs & my friends.


I always find running lifts my mood. Are you far away from your family I have one sister an hour away and my other 4 hours. She lived with us for years and I found it really difficult.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I always find running lifts my mood. Are you far away from your family I have one sister an hour away and my other 4 hours. She lived with us for years and I found it really difficult.


Yes, they are all down East Sussex way & I am in Norfolk. Several years ago we all used to live in Hertfordshire & would see each other nearly every day. I would visit more but it's a long distance for Roxy in the car (because of her arthritis) & I won't put her in kennels but have decided now that I am going down to see them all soon & will just make lots of stops for Roxy.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, they are all down East Sussex way & I am in Norfolk. Several years ago we all used to live in Hertfordshire & would see each other nearly every day. I would visit more but it's a long distance for Roxy in the car (because of her arthritis) & I won't put her in kennels but have decided now that I am going down to see them all soon & will just make lots of stops for Roxy.


It's difficult isn't it my mums allergic to dogs so I'm can't take them to see her I won't go for xmas as it would mean leaving the dogs all day like u I won't do kennels. If my mum visits me she can only stay an hour and has to take antihistamine. Hubby has been at home this week so I managed some visits.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It's difficult isn't it my mums allergic to dogs so I'm can't take them to see her I won't go for xmas as it would mean leaving the dogs all day like u I won't do kennels. If my mum visits me she can only stay an hour and has to take antihistamine. Hubby has been at home this week so I managed some visits.


Yes, it is difficult at times. I think aswell I finally realised that my mum us old .... as she's 78 you'd think I'd have noticed but she does so much & is so active that she has never appeared 'elderly'


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, it is difficult at times. I think aswell I finally realised that my mum us old .... as she's 78 you'd think I'd have noticed but she does so much & is so active that she has never appeared 'elderly'


My mum is always in better shape than me no car so walks everywhere. Poor Roxy we stop loads with the boxers in the car it just extends the journey a bit lily has a teeny bladder.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I've worked from home a lot recently so been able to get out some extra mornings which has been nice.
> 
> I met up with my mum, sister & niece on Saturday which was lovely, we had such a great day ... m sister is hilarious so we laughed so much that my sides were aching. On Sunday I felt really low as I really missed them all, I'd slept in as I was so tired from the day before so thought I'd not bother with my run, then started to think I wouldn't bother going to dog club ...... but ... I pulled myself together & forced myself to get out for a run. Once out I started to feel better & afterwards I felt so much more positive so quickly showered, got dressed wolfed some breakfast down then we all went to my IPO club.
> 
> I always have a great time at my club & Sunday was another great day but I might have missed out if I had allowed my low mood to bring me down, running really did help me out by lifting my spirits & I ended up having a really great day with my dogs & my friends.


I'm a big believer in the mantra that mood follows action - as in your mood can be changed by your actions. We often get stuck in the trap of "I don't feel like..." But if we just do it (go for a run for example) the better mood follows. It's a great reminder to myself that I have a lot more control over my moods and how I'm feeling mentally.

I've never regretted going for a run when I didn't feel like going for a run. I have regretted not going for a run.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I'm a big believer in the mantra that mood follows action - as in your mood can be changed by your actions. We often get stuck in the trap of "I don't feel like..." But if we just do it (go for a run for example) the better mood follows. It's a great reminder to myself that I have a lot more control over my moods and how I'm feeling mentally.
> 
> I've never regretted going for a run when I didn't feel like going for a run. I have regretted not going for a run.


Oh definitely. I read such a fascinating book recently (How Emotions Are Made by Lisa Feldman Barrett) & it has completely changed the way I think about myself & how much control I have over myself ... if that makes sense. Whilst I am prone to depression (& suffer with anxiety) I do realise that not all of it is out of my control, it is not my 'mood' dictating to me but rather the other way round. I know that I need to do something positive rather than sitting around wallowing in self pity .... very difficult some days but those are the days that end up being so rewarding.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Oh definitely. I read such a fascinating book recently (How Emotions Are Made by Lisa Feldman Barrett) & it has completely changed the way I think about myself & how much control I have over myself ... if that makes sense. Whilst I am prone to depression (& suffer with anxiety) I do realise that not all of it is out of my control, it is not my 'mood' dictating to me but rather the other way round. I know that I need to do something positive rather than sitting around wallowing in self pity .... very difficult some days but those are the days that end up being so rewarding.


It all connects doesn't it? 
The food and realizing you have more control over your physical health than you realized.
Your moods/emotions and realizing that you have more control over that too than you realized. 
Man... If I had known this stuff when I was a stupid 20 something!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

But it does give so much hope


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> It all connects doesn't it?
> The food and realizing you have more control over your physical health than you realized.
> Your moods/emotions and realizing that you have more control over that too than you realized.
> Man... If I had known this stuff when I was a stupid 20 something!! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> But it does give so much hope


I know!!! Whilst i do believe it's easy to think this way when I'm not having a 'low' period I do now recognise signs that this might be happening & can take more preventative measures.

I know that if I start not wanting to go to my dog training club then I know things are on a downward spiral as I love going there. So difficult sometimes to just push ourselves but getting outside, feeling your body working, concentrating on breathing or whatever can be exactly what's needed & the book was really good at explaining how this happens & why our bodies react as they do. I think for me, just having that explanation made it so much more understandable & made me realise that I am in control ... must sound bloody obvious for some people but for me it was a revelation.

Although I am no great athlete at all, running has really helped me in so many ways & so much more than I ever thought ... might sound cheesy but it's true


----------



## Boxer123

Got a 25 miler planned for tomorrow so dropped to 5km today little potter down the river. Sox has made very clear he will not be joining me tomorrow.


----------



## O2.0

Oh you are brave! 25 miles! Good luck!
I'm going to shoot for 18 on Sunday. I was pleasantly surprised at how well my legs did after the 15 last weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh you are brave! 25 miles! Good luck!
> I'm going to shoot for 18 on Sunday. I was pleasantly surprised at how well my legs did after the 15 last weekend.


It's a good job I'm off work at the moment to recover. It's amazing how ur body adapts to long distance running I used to be good for nothing after but i recover well now. Are you going on a similar route again ? I would probably die on those inclines oxford is flat as a pancake.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's a good job I'm off work at the moment to recover. It's amazing how ur body adapts to long distance running I used to be good for nothing after but i recover well now. Are you going on a similar route again ? I would probably die on those inclines oxford is flat as a pancake.


No, this is a flatter route, well, it's down to the river and back up so there's some climbing involved but nothing like going up the mountain like we did last weekend. That Park is a good hour away, add in the running time and it's a huge chunk of the day which is hard to do with mom duties, so this weekend I'll stay more local.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I'm back just under 25 miles bit sore and sleepy and I got stung on the bum. I added some inclines today as my 31 mile race in September does have a few luckily the 50 is flat as a pancake.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 365723
> View attachment 365722
> Well I'm back just under 25 miles bit sore and sleepy and I got stung on the bum. I added some inclines today as my 31 mile race in September does have a few luckily the 50 is flat as a pancake.


Oh good job!!! (Though not the stung on the bum thing! ) 
Just getting those long ones knocked out is worth celebrating, way to go!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh good job!!! (Though not the stung on the bum thing! )
> Just getting those long ones knocked out is worth celebrating, way to go!!


Celebrating with a cup of tea and a lily cuddle.


----------



## Boxer123

Second long run 13 miles very slow and steady.


----------



## Boxer123

Just watching a documentary on an ultra marathon runner trying to do the Appalachian trail in 46 days looks amazing.


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 365860
> Second long run 13 miles very slow and steady.


You did 25 miles yesterday and have done another 13 today???

I did the London Marathon ages ago and the next day I had to go down the stairs backwards!


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> You did 25 miles yesterday and have done another 13 today???
> 
> I did the London Marathon ages ago and the next day I had to go down the stairs backwards!


Ha ha yes I'm training for a 50 mile run you have to do back to back long runs. It's amazing how the body adapts to the mileage.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Just watching a documentary on an ultra marathon runner trying to do the Appalachian trail in 46 days looks amazing.


Is it on youtube? I think I've watched that one. SO inspiring!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Is it on youtube? I think I've watched that one. SO inspiring!!


Netflix it looked amazing he broke the record done it in about 46 days.


----------



## Cleo38

Bloody hell @Boxer123 , that's such good going! My distances seem like a quick stroll compared to yours 

Ran yesterday & today, approx. 6 miles each run. Am loving this cooler weather, it means I don't have to get up so early & am not boiling the whole time. Past couple of days it's been quite chilly which I love. Anyway, today's run was great ... I loved it & could have kept going but had another training session at my IPO club so had to get back.

Was buzzing today as I had such a good session yesterday (I had a private lesson with my trainer), Archer was so amazing & am sure that contributed to my high spirits this morning!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Bloody hell @Boxer123 , that's such good going! My distances seem like a quick stroll compared to yours
> 
> Ran yesterday & today, approx. 6 miles each run. Am loving this cooler weather, it means I don't have to get up so early & am not boiling the whole time. Past couple of days it's been quite chilly which I love. Anyway, today's run was great ... I loved it & could have kept going but had another training session at my IPO club so had to get back.
> 
> Was buzzing today as I had such a good session yesterday (I had a private lesson with my trainer), Archer was so amazing & am sure that contributed to my high spirits this morning!


Hasn't the weather been lovely I feel so much better glad you enjoyed your runs. I'm not feeling to bad from the long ones 4.3 this morning beautiful.

Me and lily are going to a club on Thursday for an initial 1:1 session I'm really nervous as I don't know how lily is going to behave  Archer sounds like a well behaved dog maybe he could have a word.


----------



## Cleo38

Hahaha, he's a cheeky sod at times but he loves our training so is always so happy hen we are at our club. We have a trial coming up in Nov so am trying to practice chaining the exercises together a bit more. 

That's exciting for you & Lily then. Is it with a view for a regular training chase?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahaha, he's a cheeky sod at times but he loves our training so is always so happy hen we are at our club. We have a trial coming up in Nov so am trying to practice chaining the exercises together a bit more.
> 
> That's exciting for you & Lily then. Is it with a view for a regular training chase?


Yes the lady suggested coming for an hour to see where we are and to introduce lily to the environment. Eventually I'd like to do possibly agility. Lily has so much energy and is a clever girl.

Sox is more chilled and doesn't really like other dogs so group classes would not be the best idea.


----------



## O2.0

Oh good luck with Lilly's training session, I'm sure it will go well  

Working in distance creatively again. Did 3 miles this morning, ran the mom taxi, did another 5 while waiting on kids, now I'm off to mow the lawn which I'm sure counts somewhere  

Tomorrow I'm shooting for at least 15, maybe 18 depending on the trails I take. I recovered very quickly from last weekend's long run, and I want to keep the momentum going.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh good luck with Lilly's training session, I'm sure it will go well
> 
> Working in distance creatively again. Did 3 miles this morning, ran the mom taxi, did another 5 while waiting on kids, now I'm off to mow the lawn which I'm sure counts somewhere
> 
> Tomorrow I'm shooting for at least 15, maybe 18 depending on the trails I take. I recovered very quickly from last weekend's long run, and I want to keep the momentum going.


Good luck tomorrow mum taxi is a very important transport system.


----------



## O2.0

I really need to figure out the nutrition thing. I've been surviving for now on snacks - apple slices, raisins, nuts... But I think I'm going to need more substance when I do the 50K, I don't know though, do you think I can make it through that with just snacks? 
What is your plan for the 50 miles?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I really need to figure out the nutrition thing. I've been surviving for now on snacks - apple slices, raisins, nuts... But I think I'm going to need more substance when I do the 50K, I don't know though, do you think I can make it through that with just snacks?
> What is your plan for the 50 miles?


This is a problem I've been having I'm really hungry at the moment. My plan is to snack throughout maybe a banana sarnie, nuts, homemade oaty flapjacks ect . My step dad is going to cycle and meet me at checkpoints with food. They have food at the checkpoints and tea.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope your long run went well O2. Lily gps arrived today we are all set up now.


----------



## Cleo38

How does that work then @Boxer123 ?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> How does that work then @Boxer123 ?


It's linked to my phone I put it on her harness and can locate her so long as I have gps which I tend to. You pay for the device and download an app.

https://tractive.com/uk

It's probably not perfect but gives me a little piece of mind after her bolt a few weeks ago. That has made me incredibly anxious im hoping this will make me feel a bit better. Her recall has been perfect since and we've avoided other dogs like the plague.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It's linked to my phone I put it on her harness and can locate her so long as I have gps which I tend to. You pay for the device and download an app.
> 
> https://tractive.com/uk
> 
> It's probably not perfect but gives me a little piece of mind after her bolt a few weeks ago. That has made me incredibly anxious im hoping this will make me feel a bit better. Her recall has been perfect since and we've avoided other dogs like the plague.


If it puts your mind at rest then it's worth it. Not sure it would be any good round here as we have such sh*t coverage where I am especially in Thetford Forest where I walk a lot. It's like Norfolk is in the dark ages at times ... I know we are a bit backward here but still!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> If it puts your mind at rest then it's worth it. Not sure it would be any good round here as we have such sh*t coverage where I am especially in Thetford Forest where I walk a lot. It's like Norfolk is in the dark ages at times ... I know we are a bit backward here but still!!


It's no to bad around here for signal. I feel a bit better with that and we are sticking to quiet places. At least hubby will be able to find us if we get lost ! It's funny I never worry about sox he is alway glued to my leg.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It's no to bad around here for signal. I feel a bit better with that and we are sticking to quiet places. At least hubby will be able to find us if we get lost ! It's funny I never worry about sox he is alway glued to my leg.


 Oh I worry about the dogs ALL the time ...... I'm learning not to!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oh I worry about the dogs ALL the time ...... I'm learning not to!!!


If someone had told me how much I would worry I might not have got them ; I worry if there ill, I worry they are board, I worry they will be dog napped, you name it I've worried about it  I do love these little squishy face though.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> If someone had told me how much I would worry I might not have got them ; I worry if there ill, I worry they are board, I worry they will be dog napped, you name it I've worried about it  I do love these little squishy face though.


Yep! I have a camera that I can watch them whilst I am at work. Initially I was on it all the time so have had to limit myself to checking only a couple of times a day


----------



## O2.0

Long run got truncated to 11 miles, but it's all good. OH decided to come with - he power hikes, I run, we tried to time the loops to where we'd both finish relatively similar times, but it ended up being that he would have had to wait for me for an hour - which he said he would do, and I appreciated that, but I decided to cut it short and I'll make it up later in the week. 
I ran 8 yesterday, so I don't feel like it was a wasted weekend. Legs feeling good and I discovered that I can add pumpkin seeds to my pre-run smoothie for some added calories and fats and it sat beautifully too.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yep! I have a camera that I can watch them whilst I am at work. Initially I was on it all the time so have had to limit myself to checking only a couple of times a day


I was looking at these don't know how it works with them in different rooms though also I didn't want to dog walker to think I was spying.


----------



## O2.0

New favorite pre-run smoothie:
1 cup frozen blueberries 
1 cup frozen mango (or pineapple)
1 banana
Big handful spinach leaves
1 tablespoon flaxseed meal
1/4 cup raw pumpkin seeds
big slosh of water (maybe 2 cups?) 

Some good fats in there, good carbs/sugars, and because it's blended and added water, is easy for my body to digest and use.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning we saw a deer it stopped and had a good look at us then bounced off. Tested lily gps it seemed to work well. I need to sort out lights as it's getting dark and I'm back to work nxt week so will be out earlier.


----------



## Boxer123

23.5 miles this morning the boxers joined me for 10 and had a lovely time. After I dropped them off I went to the woods where I met a panicked dog walker who had lost a dog. We swapped numbers and I ran round the woods looking for the dog she text to say the dog had made its way back to her house ( she was dog sitting whilst owner on holiday) so a good ending. The morning was beautiful especially at 6am.

The boxers are tired now it's sox fourth birthday so I scrambled him some eggs but he had to wait for them to cool.


----------



## O2.0

Nice mileage @Boxer123 well done!! 
How do the legs feel?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Nice mileage @Boxer123 well done!!
> How do the legs feel?


The legs were a bit heavy today ok at the moment we will see tomorrow how it goes normally I wake up stiff then it goes as I start running.


----------



## Boxer123

13.5 miles today slow and sluggish I wouldn't have left the sofa this morning if the boxers hadn't got me up. Glad I did though.


----------



## O2.0

13.3 in the mountains again. Man these trails kick my butt! 1904 feet of elevation change, and phew! I felt it! One of the climbs had me on my hands and feet scrambling up rocks! Crazy but kind of fun too. And the views are totally worth it! 

Still working on nutrition, I'm not eating enough, I know it, because I get wobbly towards the end and then I eat and I'm fine. I need to figure out when to eat so that I don't get to that point at all. 
Plus it's still stupid hot here, even in the mountains we don't get much of a break so I end up drinking a ton and don't feel like eating. I can't wait for some cooler weather.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 13.3 in the mountains again. Man these trails kick my butt! 1904 feet of elevation change, and phew! I felt it! One of the climbs had me on my hands and feet scrambling up rocks! Crazy but kind of fun too. And the views are totally worth it!
> 
> Still working on nutrition, I'm not eating enough, I know it, because I get wobbly towards the end and then I eat and I'm fine. I need to figure out when to eat so that I don't get to that point at all.
> Plus it's still stupid hot here, even in the mountains we don't get much of a break so I end up drinking a ton and don't feel like eating. I can't wait for some cooler weather.


I'm having a similar problem I've started taking plain biccies to snack on but am struggling due to hunger. I try to eat more the night before but I struggle a bit with that. I have a bit of breakfast before again probably not enough.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm having a similar problem I've started taking plain biccies to snack on but am struggling due to hunger. I try to eat more the night before but I struggle a bit with that. I have a bit of breakfast before again probably not enough.


Yesterday I had a great smoothie with some pumpkin seeds and flax meal to bulk it up and it really helped. But it may have worked too well because I didn't think to eat soon enough. 
Everything I read says about 100 to 200 calories per hour that you're out there. I do really well with raisins and apple slices, but I'm not eating 100 calories worth, and with those climbs I probably needed to eat more like 200 anyway. I need to figure out some food-food. Like an avocado and sweet potato burrito, stuff like that. But it's SO hot here, the thought of eating more than a handful of fruit does not appeal at all. Maybe with the cooler weather I'll figure this out. If it ever cools off, it's supposed to be high 90's the next two weeks :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Yesterday I had a great smoothie with some pumpkin seeds and flax meal to bulk it up and it really helped. But it may have worked too well because I didn't think to eat soon enough.
> Everything I read says about 100 to 200 calories per hour that you're out there. I do really well with raisins and apple slices, but I'm not eating 100 calories worth, and with those climbs I probably needed to eat more like 200 anyway. I need to figure out some food-food. Like an avocado and sweet potato burrito, stuff like that. But it's SO hot here, the thought of eating more than a handful of fruit does not appeal at all. Maybe with the cooler weather I'll figure this out. If it ever cools off, it's supposed to be high 90's the next two weeks :Arghh


I feel for you that to hot it's cooled here thank goodness. I read the same I struggle to eat when I'm on the move I need to practice taking more on board. My stomach can be a bit sensitive on long runs. We have 5 stops on the 50 miler my stepdad is going to cycle and meet me at the stops so he can carry some food. I like a banana

We had a gentle 7 miler this morning. I even got hungry then.


----------



## O2.0

Easier 8 mile "recovery" hike this morning. 
If I could figure out how to eat this on a long run, I'd be set! 
This was my lunch after today's hike. Sweet potatoes, garbanzos, onion, mushrooms, zucchini, broccoli, bell peppers, garlic, chili spice, and turmeric with an avocado thrown on top. I could eat this all day!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Easier 8 mile "recovery" hike this morning.
> If I could figure out how to eat this on a long run, I'd be set!
> This was my lunch after today's hike. Sweet potatoes, garbanzos, onion, mushrooms, zucchini, broccoli, bell peppers, garlic, chili spice, and turmeric with an avocado thrown on top. I could eat this all day!


Get hubby to meet you half way with a bowl it's the least he can do


----------



## Cleo38

I've been out & about a bit lately as I've been able to work from home more often. I thought I would get to have more lie-in's & not get up so early for my runs now the weather is cooler but as I've been at my dog club so often (trial coming up in Nov) it seems that am still getting up a lot earlier than I'd like ... am shattered some days!!

Was thinking about the winter & how the icy mornings might affect my runs. There is no way I can risk slipping & hurting my back so am thinking of getting a second hand treadmill. There are a few on the local FB selling page for under £100 but I've never been on one. Are they any good? What should I look for when buying one? Or should I not bother & stick with my elliptical trainer? I have no idea about these sort of things having never been in a gym in my life!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I've been out & about a bit lately as I've been able to work from home more often. I thought I would get to have more lie-in's & not get up so early for my runs now the weather is cooler but as I've been at my dog club so often (trial coming up in Nov) it seems that am still getting up a lot earlier than I'd like ... am shattered some days!!
> 
> Was thinking about the winter & how the icy mornings might affect my runs. There is no way I can risk slipping & hurting my back so am thinking of getting a second hand treadmill. There are a few on the local FB selling page for under £100 but I've never been on one. Are they any good? What should I look for when buying one? Or should I not bother & stick with my elliptical trainer? I have no idea about these sort of things having never been in a gym in my life!!


Hello I've not used one before I'm afraid can't be of much help. It was a nightmare last year when it was icy might be worth investing in one. Especially if the beast from the east returns.


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> Hello I've not used one before I'm afraid can't be of much help. It was a nightmare last year when it was icy might be worth investing in one. Especially if the beast from the east returns.


I got one off eBay... I think the thing to do is find one where the seller isn't trying to recoup the huge amounts of money they initially forked out... I got a Tunturi T30.. think it cost me about £80. It goes faster than I can


----------



## diefenbaker

What I've done is setup Netflix in front of the treadmill. Then I watch a series.. and don't watch it another TV. This makes me go on the treadmill if I want to see the next episode.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> What I've done is setup Netflix in front of the treadmill. Then I watch a series.. and don't watch it another TV. This makes me go on the treadmill if I want to see the next episode.


I'd always be in the treadmill if I did that I love a Netflix binge.


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> I'd always be in the treadmill if I did that I love a Netflix binge.


I'm on the second series of "The Expanse". Before that was "Lost in Space". I don't do RomComs. What I need to do now is progress from episodes to films.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Get hubby to meet you half way with a bowl it's the least he can do


Unfortunately, or fortunately because I love the company, he's doing the 25K that day - you could do the 25 or 50. He's doing half I'm doing the full one. My friend is going to bring the kids up at some point to sort of "crew" us, but I can't wrap my head around logistics to know when and where to have them meet us with food. I know there will be aid stations, just don't know where or how easy they will be for spectators to access.

It's going to take a good 7 or 8 hours on a good day. The top finishers were at 5 and a half give or take (winner was 4:22 , next closest was 5:14), and I'm not even close to that kind of pace, plus I suck at predicting times. Map my run says it took me 3 hours 16 minutes to do a 15 mile loop on those same trails, but I don't think that figures in stops, and I doubt my second 15 miles will be at the same pace as the first! So yeah, no idea about logistics.

In other news, my Ultimate Direction race vesta came in yesterday and I really like it. The bladder is fussy so far, it's going to take some fiddling to get it where it works for me, I'm hoping I can get by with just the two water bottles on the front and use the back for nutrition.



Cleo38 said:


> Was thinking about the winter & how the icy mornings might affect my runs. There is no way I can risk slipping & hurting my back so am thinking of getting a second hand treadmill. There are a few on the local FB selling page for under £100 but I've never been on one. Are they any good? What should I look for when buying one? Or should I not bother & stick with my elliptical trainer? I have no idea about these sort of things having never been in a gym in my life!!


If it were me I'd stick to the elliptical just because you can read on that one. I hate indoor workouts and only do them when traveling, so I use the fancy hotel equipment, and even that is ugh.... 
Good luck finding a good treadmill! I do think second hand is the way to go


----------



## Cleo38

diefenbaker said:


> I'm on the second series of "The Expanse". Before that was "Lost in Space". I don't do RomComs. What I need to do now is progress from episodes to films.


I haven't seen that one. Am watching Dark atm & love it!!

I usually watch dog training DVD's when I'm on my elliptical strider but at times I can get too engrossed & realise that I'm going to fall off as my legs have got out of synch with the pedals!!!

The treadmill looks to be the same price as most listed on there & I looked up that when new it was approx. £300 so £100 with delivery & set up (the woman's BF will do it for me) isn't too bad. Will have to see if I can afford it this month as my cat has cost me a small fortune at the vets lately


----------



## Boxer123

Back to work this week we have managed some lovely 6 mile runs before it's dark when we leave and the sun slowly comes up.


----------



## Cleo38

I can't believe how dark it is in the mornings now  

I've had to sort out my head torch & the light up collars for the dogs now, I didn't think I'd be doing that for a while. Much as I enjoy the change in seasons & the cold weather I hate the dark mornings & evenings. I really start to feel 'cooped up' when I'm in the office & don't get enough time to enjoy daylight during the week


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Back to work this week we have managed some lovely 6 mile runs before it's dark when we leave and the sun slowly comes up.


The most I can get in on early work days is 4 miles. 5 if I'm really on the ball and really push it. I do kind of like leaving at dark with my headlamp and watching the dawn slowly come up  It is a great way to start the day. 
Sadly in a few months (weeks?) it will still be dark even when I'm done with the run - those are the hardest months!


----------



## Cleo38

I can't run on a work day as i just don't have time. I can't get up any earlier than I do (4.45am) & in the evenings I don't like leaving the dogs as they've been on their own all day. Archer would love to run with me but I don't want to push it with Roxy due to her arthritis, she's doing so well atm so i want to carry on what I'm doing with her.

I was considering taking a lunch break (I don't usually) & going for a run then as there is a lovely park just out the back of my office but the showers put me off .... we have showers but the changing area is communal & I don't do that sort of thing


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I can't run on a work day as i just don't have time. I can't get up any earlier than I do (4.45am) & in the evenings I don't like leaving the dogs as they've been on their own all day. Archer would love to run with me but I don't want to push it with Roxy due to her arthritis, she's doing so well atm so i want to carry on what I'm doing with her.
> 
> I was considering taking a lunch break (I don't usually) & going for a run then as there is a lovely park just out the back of my office but the showers put me off .... we have showers but the changing area is communal & I don't do that sort of thing


Yeah, it's definitely hard to schedule when you're working around work and dogs etc. 
A few weekends ago I tried to get creative with fitting a long run in by breaking it up between errands and mom taxi duties. It worked out okay, but I spent most of the day in very wet, sweaty running clothes, that alternately dried and then got sweaty again - which of course turned in to lovely fun chafing 
It's a struggle for sure!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I can't run on a work day as i just don't have time. I can't get up any earlier than I do (4.45am) & in the evenings I don't like leaving the dogs as they've been on their own all day. Archer would love to run with me but I don't want to push it with Roxy due to her arthritis, she's doing so well atm so i want to carry on what I'm doing with her.
> 
> I was considering taking a lunch break (I don't usually) & going for a run then as there is a lovely park just out the back of my office but the showers put me off .... we have showers but the changing area is communal & I don't do that sort of thing
> 
> I'm good for nothing after work. Nooo to communal I always hide in a toilet!





O2.0 said:


> The most I can get in on early work days is 4 miles. 5 if I'm really on the ball and really push it. I do kind of like leaving at dark with my headlamp and watching the dawn slowly come up  It is a great way to start the day.
> Sadly in a few months (weeks?) it will still be dark even when I'm done with the run - those are the hardest months!


These certainly are I like watching the sun come up but am dreading complete darkness. I'm lucky now my commute has been cut so I can run further.


----------



## Boxer123

Definitely no to communal changing I hide in the toilet !


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Definitely no to communal changing I hide in the toilet !


Hahahaha, glad it's not just me then 

Makes me think of PE lessons at school that were excruciatingly embarrassing & I think it has scarred me for life


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha, glad it's not just me then
> 
> Makes me think of PE lessons at school that were excruciatingly embarrassing & I think it has scarred me for life


We treated ourselves to a 3 month membership at quite a posh gym went in naked people everywhere I had to hid in the toilet lol


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> We treated ourselves to a 3 month membership at quite a posh gym went in naked people everywhere I had to hid in the toilet lol


OMG, that sounds like my worst nightmare .... a gym & naked people!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> OMG, that sounds like my worst nightmare .... a gym & naked people!!!


It wasn't ideal I did not renew my membership.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It wasn't ideal I did not renew my membership.


As I've never been the type to exercise I've never been to a gym at all, I don't think they are for me & tbh I couldn't afford one. I much prefer being outside ...... although I may come to regret that statement when it's blowing a gale & freezing cold!!!

Loved my run this morning, 6.5 miles & it was one of those where everything feels right; just the right temperature, the right amount of breeze, I felt great .... really enjoyed it. I passed the swans with their babies, although they are hardly that now. They are almost the same size as their parents & just so beautiful. I saw the black, short eared rabbits, quite a few buzzards & a white pheasant which I have never seen before.

Great start to the day


----------



## Boxer123

18 miles today only 2 weeks until 31 mile race. I stupidly ate my body weight in salted popcorn yesterday and was very dehydrated won't do that before the race.

We took a different route today and not once was I harassed for a ball. We have taken the same route this week because it's a well lit one for the dark starts. I'm assuming the boxers have got bored hence wanting ball.

I need to be braver in the dark I have my head torch and light up collars ready.


----------



## O2.0

12 miles today, ran in to this guy on the trail 
He's so gorgeous!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 12 miles today, ran in to this guy on the trail
> He's so gorgeous!!


Took me a couple of minutes to see him there. I like snakes more than spiders! When is your race ?


----------



## O2.0

Yeah, copperheads camouflage well, not good for those of us trying to avoid them! Glad I saw him and didn't step on him!

Race is October 20th, still need to get a good 20 miler in...


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> We treated ourselves to a 3 month membership at quite a posh gym went in naked people everywhere I had to hid in the toilet lol


On the equipment or in the changing room ?


----------



## diefenbaker

O2.0 said:


> Yeah, copperheads camouflage well, not good for those of us trying to avoid them! Glad I saw him and didn't step on him!
> 
> Race is October 20th, still need to get a good 20 miler in...


"it takes up a promising position and waits for suitable prey to arrive"

I hope you're not suitable


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> "it takes up a promising position and waits for suitable prey to arrive"
> 
> I hope you're not suitable


I'm so unsuitable, is so many ways!


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> On the equipment or in the changing room ?


I'm sure given the opportunity it would have been on the equipment


----------



## Cleo38

Question ... what do people where when it's chucking it down with rain? Do you have a special running anoraks? I get so hot when I'm running that am not sure I could cope with wearing one but then if it is a bit chilly a water logged light fleece might not be the best thing to run in either .... :Wideyed


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Question ... what do people where when it's chucking it down with rain? Do you have a special running anoraks? I get so hot when I'm running that am not sure I could cope with wearing one but then if it is a bit chilly a water logged light fleece might not be the best thing to run in either .... :Wideyed


I have a jacket for if it's cold and wet but this weather I just get really wet


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I have a jacket for if it's cold and wet but this weather I just get really wet


Out of interest what is it? I seem to be weird about what I run in, it can't move about at all, no flapping collars or things like that, my hair must be scraped back, no stray bits touching my face ...... I have my running uniform now & it takes me a while to adjust if I change anything. I was thinking about a jacket but it would have to be very fitted so no spare material annoying me ,..... but then also if it was waterproof would it make a noise as I moved my arms? First world problems I know!!!


----------



## Boxer123

https://www.mandmdirect.com/01/deta...bCFHhbjeZmVzKBr3gIAaAgm6EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Mine is like this TBH I'm the same I hardly wear it and stick to a thermal running top in the winter not waterproof. I'm the same with my hair lol.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.mandmdirect.com/01/deta...bCFHhbjeZmVzKBr3gIAaAgm6EALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Mine is like this TBH I'm the same I hardly wear it and stick to a thermal running top in the winter not waterproof. I'm the same with my hair lol.


Thanks, yes am probably going to do the same. I could go to a proper shop & try some jackets on but I can't be bothered, I hate shopping & driving in to town to do so always seems to be a waste of my free time.

I do definitely need some lightweight gloves, my hands are cold ssome mornings now & although the rest of me is boiling once I get moving my hands don't seem to warm up as much


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks, yes am probably going to do the same. I could go to a proper shop & try some jackets on but I can't be bothered, I hate shopping & driving in to town to do so always seems to be a waste of my free time.
> 
> I do definitely need some lightweight gloves, my hands are cold ssome mornings now & although the rest of me is boiling once I get moving my hands don't seem to warm up as much


Oh yes gloves are a lifesaver. I have a new balance thermal top which is great for winter and tight so no flapping. I hate shopping I go twice a year for an hour my hubby loves it I nearly divorced him once I was stood so long. Would rather be with doggos.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Oh yes gloves are a lifesaver. I have a new balance thermal top which is great for winter and tight so no flapping. I hate shopping I go twice a year for an hour my hubby loves it I nearly divorced him once I was stood so long. Would rather be with doggos.


Hahahaha, sounds like me. One of my ex's liked shopping & I remember he was taking far too long in the changing room so I just went back to the car as I was losing the will to live..... he wasn't impressed !

I get all my clothes online & surprisingly all have been ok. The running shorts I bought were really good & I was quite brave wearing them having not worn shorts since school PE lessons ..... again the horrors of which still haunt me :Jawdrop


----------



## O2.0

I did buy the Ultimate Direction vest, and tried it out Sunday. The vest I like, the bottles... I hate!! They're soft bottles, and as they empty, they fall down in to the pocket and get harder and harder to fish out to drink out of, plus the hard part on the top started digging in to my chest and has left a bruised spot! I seem to remember a reviewer saying she ended up using the Salomon bottles for that vest. I think I'm going to use the bladder instead that goes in back. The bottles in front make me feel rather top heavy, I think I would prefer the weight in back. I'll test it out this weekend if we're under water with this approaching hurricane 

I'm also a little surprised at the sizing. I'm 5'9", skinny, but my frame is pretty big, I'm not a small woman. The vest I got - based on measurements they recommend, was their small/extra small, the smallest one they make. Once the bottles emptied, I had it tightened as far as it would go to keep it fitting. There is no way that would fit a smaller person which is odd as it's supposed to be made FOR women, and most women runners would definitely be smaller than me...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I did buy the Ultimate Direction vest, and tried it out Sunday. The vest I like, the bottles... I hate!! They're soft bottles, and as they empty, they fall down in to the pocket and get harder and harder to fish out to drink out of, plus the hard part on the top started digging in to my chest and has left a bruised spot! I seem to remember a reviewer saying she ended up using the Salomon bottles for that vest. I think I'm going to use the bladder instead that goes in back. The bottles in front make me feel rather top heavy, I think I would prefer the weight in back. I'll test it out this weekend if we're under water with this approaching hurricane
> 
> I'm also a little surprised at the sizing. I'm 5'9", skinny, but my frame is pretty big, I'm not a small woman. The vest I got - based on measurements they recommend, was their small/extra small, the smallest one they make. Once the bottles emptied, I had it tightened as far as it would go to keep it fitting. There is no way that would fit a smaller person which is odd as it's supposed to be made FOR women, and most women runners would definitely be smaller than me...


I know what you mean about the bottles they do shrink. I think my vesr is the smallest size I'm not tiny quite tall I think I can adjust it to make it smaller.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I know what you mean about the bottles they do shrink. I think my vesr is the smallest size I'm not tiny quite tall I think I can adjust it to make it smaller.


Yeah, I've noticed that I measure the smallest size for a lot of the vests out there which surprises me. My 15 year old daughter is shorter than me, with a much smaller frame, no way could she get this vest tight enough.


----------



## Boxer123

After our discussion yesterday it was raining this morning sox tool a while to get going on account of this ! But in the end a nice 7 miler . Lily didn't mind the rain.


----------



## O2.0

A quick 4.5 this morning before work, planning my long run this weekend but it's looking ominous weather-wise. I don't mind running in the rain, especially when it's as hot as it has been, I end up bathed in sweat as much as I would be bathed from rain water, but high winds in the woods may not be ideal.....


----------



## Cleo38

Really didn't fancy going out this morning as it was raining & a bit breezy but I did .... & really enjoyed it.

6 miles & I felt amazing afterwards, was weird as I didn't feel like it pushed myself at all even though I have been increasing my pace lately.

Anyway, great run despite the weather & saw the swans on the way back. Watched them for a bit as they are so beautiful, quite funny as they were bickering with each other quite a bit & the parents just swam off & let them get on with it


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Really didn't fancy going out this morning as it was raining & a bit breezy but I did .... & really enjoyed it.
> 
> 6 miles & I felt amazing afterwards, was weird as I didn't feel like it pushed myself at all even though I have been increasing my pace lately.
> 
> Anyway, great run despite the weather & saw the swans on the way back. Watched them for a bit as they are so beautiful, quite funny as they were bickering with each other quite a bit & the parents just swam off & let them get on with it
> View attachment 368083


Lovely pic it gets so hard to motivate yourself when it's dark and cold but always worth it once your up and out. Sox certainly did not fancy it today hates wet paws.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Lovely pic it gets so hard to motivate yourself when it's dark and cold but always worth it once your up and out. Sox certainly did not fancy it today hates wet paws.


My two love getting wet & muddy so from now on till next spring my house will be damp & everything will be covered in mud!!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> My two love getting wet & muddy so from now on till next spring my house will be damp & everything will be covered in mud!!


Yep I've given up trying to stop the mud we stupidly have white walls and beige carpet


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Yep I've given up trying to stop the mud we stupidly have white walls and beige carpet


Oh dear!! I have brown slate tiles & a brown carpet ....... no light colours at all in my house


----------



## O2.0

Did a 6.5 mile slip and slide in the mud and rain on the trails today. Ended up smacking my head on a low lying branch that pissed me off mightily. I've found that the angry reaction to being hurt is directly related to how much exertion you're doing at the time. Man, if I had an axe with me! :Hilarious:Hilarious

No chance of a long run this weekend, so I'm going to shoot for a double tomorrow. 5 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon (or however many I can get).


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Did a 6.5 mile slip and slide in the mud and rain on the trails today. Ended up smacking my head on a low lying branch that pissed me off mightily. I've found that the angry reaction to being hurt is directly related to how much exertion you're doing at the time. Man, if I had an axe with me! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> No chance of a long run this weekend, so I'm going to shoot for a double tomorrow. 5 in the morning and 5 in the afternoon (or however many I can get).


Be careful out there ! I get cross when I hit my head lol. I've been tapering this weekend so five miles for us this morning as it is my 31 miler on sat slightly nervous as it is very hilly


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> Be careful out there ! I get cross when I hit my head lol. I've been tapering this weekend so five miles for us this morning as it is my 31 miler on sat slightly nervous as it is very hilly


It's not the Surrey Hills Challenge is it ?


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> It's not the Surrey Hills Challenge is it ?


No it's in tring humanity direct ultra Surrey hills sounds fun. I completed the beachy head marathon a few years ago and thought my legs were going to fall off.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Be careful out there ! I get cross when I hit my head lol. I've been tapering this weekend so five miles for us this morning as it is my 31 miler on sat slightly nervous as it is very hilly


I thought you were doing a 50 miler in October?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I thought you were doing a 50 miler in October?


Yep this Saturday is a practice run part of the training plan practice with food and hydration before the big day.


----------



## Boxer123

I am quite nervous though.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I am quite nervous though.


I bet!!! 
I would be too! It's weird how nervous I get when I commit in my head to a long run, especially a distance I haven't done before!
You'll do great


----------



## Boxer123

Well it been a bit dark and windy this week we managed a few miles today the dogs have new lights which I really like.


----------



## Cleo38

6 miles yesterday & thankfully I went pout early before the winds started ..... luckily as it began to pick up I turned & my final part was through the maize. Dreadful afternoon & part of my fence is down so am working from home again today & tomorrow until it's fixed.

So as it was chucking it down this morning I thought I would try out my new (second hand) treadmill. I have never been on one before so it felt slightly strange at first, I started off walking, then increased the pace but I was worrying about running on it in case it couldn't take my weight ..... although seeing as it is capable of taking 17st then I think I was fairly safe!!! It was ok actually, a lot easier than running outside so I increased the pace to make it more difficult. I did 5k on it & watched an episode of Father Ted whilst on it which probably wasn't the best idea as I kept laughing too much which then put my breathing out. I felt very odd stepping off when I'd finished, a very weird sensation, maybe that's just me though. Anyway no accident which was what I was worrying about, still time for that though. 

Am going to do another 5k later this afternoon though to see how I get on again. I much prefer running outside & will do so tomorrow but am quite impressed with this & it will be very useful if it's icy out. For £50 it's pretty good.


----------



## Boxer123

That's good about the treadmill definitely useful if the beast from the east comes back. It wasn't to bad when we went out this morning then picked up once we got back.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I did it 31 mile trail run I have big blisters, feel a bit sick but otherwise well ! I got a bit down at mile 20 so stopped for a cuddle with a Boston terrier and then picked up again met some lovely people who got me over the finish line. 

My parents surprised me at the end with my little niece. Hubby couldn't come as he was on boxer duty. Ready for 50 ? Not sure


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well I did it 31 mile trail run I have big blisters, feel a bit sick but otherwise well ! I got a bit down at mile 20 so stopped for a cuddle with a Boston terrier and then picked up again met some lovely people who got me over the finish line.
> 
> My parents surprised me at the end with my little niece. Hubby couldn't come as he was on boxer duty. Ready for 50 ? Not sure


WONDERFUL!!!! You did it!!!
I'm so excited for you! By tomorrow you'll be back to ready for the 50. Amazing accomplishment!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> WONDERFUL!!!! You did it!!!
> I'm so excited for you! By tomorrow you'll be back to ready for the 50. Amazing accomplishment!!


I'm feeling ok about the 50 struggled with nutrition today. I enjoyed it apart from mile 20. The boxers gave me the biggest cuddles when I got back.


----------



## Cleo38

Wow, you are AMAZING @Boxer123 !!!! Tat is such a fantastic achievement - well done

Hope you're feeling ok today, not too sore


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Wow, you are AMAZING @Boxer123 !!!! Tat is such a fantastic achievement - well done
> 
> Hope you're feeling ok today, not too sore


I got up and felt stiff lily felt it would do me good if we still went for her morning walk so we trotted off for five miles now I feel better but just hungry and tired I didn't sleep well as I was in such a buzz.


----------



## O2.0

Finally got an 18 miler in today. A little behind schedule, but glad to knock that one out. Not too bad, nutrition went well, I've discovered some natural-ish fig bars and my own home-made date balls worked well. I just have to force myself to eat because I sure don't want to!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Finally got an 18 miler in today. A little behind schedule, but glad to knock that one out. Not too bad, nutrition went well, I've discovered some natural-ish fig bars and my own home-made date balls worked well. I just have to force myself to eat because I sure don't want to!


That's what I'm feeling forcing food down then I felt sick practice needed I suppose.


----------



## Boxer123

Four miles today chilly ! I like it cooler like this though.


----------



## O2.0

I did a brisk 3 mile walk today to get the tightness out. Felt a lot better afterwards! 
Hills this weekend and then a last long run the following weekend. Getting close!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I did a brisk 3 mile walk today to get the tightness out. Felt a lot better afterwards!
> Hills this weekend and then a last long run the following weekend. Getting close!


Are you feeling ready?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Are you feeling ready?


I actually am  
It's intimidating, but the longer I run the more I realize your "done" point is never your "done" point if that makes sense. Yesterday at mile 16, I was really hurting, just everything ached, then magically I got another wind and felt really good by mile 18, I was considering rounding it up to 20 (but OH was with me, and he was at a bad point and me laughing at him didn't help LOL!) 
I don't think you're every totally *ready* but I feel like I will be able to finish, even if it takes 8 hours which is my high estimate, it's still well within the 11 hour cut off


----------



## O2.0

Well that's a new one... 
I was told today that "at my age" running over 30 miles a week is just setting yourself up for injury. That the best way to train is to keep it under 30 miles a week.
I'm shooting for 40 to 45 per week and usually getting there... Been doing that since August, no injuries other than from falling *knock wood*

Most of what I'm reading says I should be running this much so the 30 or less rule is a new one. Anyone else heard this?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Well that's a new one...
> I was told today that "at my age" running over 30 miles a week is just setting yourself up for injury. That the best way to train is to keep it under 30 miles a week.
> I'm shooting for 40 to 45 per week and usually getting there... Been doing that since August, no injuries other than from falling *knock wood*
> 
> Most of what I'm reading says I should be running this much so the 30 or less rule is a new one. Anyone else heard this?


How rude I actually think the longer you've been running the more conditioned you are. I'm above 30 and regularly run 50 miles a week. what if your 30 and unfit ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> How rude I actually think the longer you've been running the more conditioned you are. I'm above 30 and regularly run 50 miles a week. what if your 30 and unfit ?


Definitely! I don't feel like I'm beating my body up at all. 90% of my mileage is on trails/dirt some of it quite technical so I'm constantly changing my footfalls. I do think that makes a difference and prevents some of the repetitive injury potential.

My goal is to get to 50+ miles a week, but finding the time right now is the biggest challenge!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Definitely! I don't feel like I'm beating my body up at all. 90% of my mileage is on trails/dirt some of it quite technical so I'm constantly changing my footfalls. I do think that makes a difference and prevents some of the repetitive injury potential.
> 
> My goal is to get to 50+ miles a week, but finding the time right now is the biggest challenge!


I agree trail running is less impact on the body.


----------



## O2.0

43 miles this week and some change. Except for 5 of it, all on trails. I'm still upright, even at my age   

Tomorrow we have a killer mountain route planned - ugh! Gotta mentally prepare for that! It's almost harder when you know what to expect, I know this trail, parts of it are literally scaling rocks using your hands, it's brutal! Will be fun when it's done though!


----------



## O2.0

Got the mountain hike/run/fall down the mountain trail done!
Only 8 miles and some change as OH was with me, but still a great workout. Very technical running (when we could run) which was great practice, good for those little stabilizer muscles, and lots of killer hills - both up and down kicked my butt in a good way!

Lovely lunch at a Mexican restaurant that is very accommodating of our vegan preferences, then a trip to the local running store to check out some gear, then to REI to check out more gear (ended up not buying anything, but I really need a waterproof, breathable, light jacket that doesn't cost more than my house payment). 
Then to the grocery store, then home, then cooked for several hours so I have food for the week. Phew! I'm beat!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Got the mountain hike/run/fall down the mountain trail done!
> Only 8 miles and some change as OH was with me, but still a great workout. Very technical running (when we could run) which was great practice, good for those little stabilizer muscles, and lots of killer hills - both up and down kicked my butt in a good way!
> 
> Lovely lunch at a Mexican restaurant that is very accommodating of our vegan preferences, then a trip to the local running store to check out some gear, then to REI to check out more gear (ended up not buying anything, but I really need a waterproof, breathable, light jacket that doesn't cost more than my house payment).
> Then to the grocery store, then home, then cooked for several hours so I have food for the week. Phew! I'm beat!


Well done you . I'm feeling sorry for myself I've twisted my knee physio tomorrow. My step dad has bought me a garmin watch bless him for the big run I hope I make it.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well done you . I'm feeling sorry for myself I've twisted my knee physio tomorrow. My step dad has bought me a garmin watch bless him for the big run I hope I make it.


Oh no! 
I hope it's an easy fix!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no!
> I hope it's an easy fix!


She was confident nothing serious few more days of rest then hopefully back at it.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> She was confident nothing serious few more days of rest then hopefully back at it.


Great news!


----------



## diefenbaker

Well... I'm 53 and with my weekend run and Netflix binging I'm probably doing 30 miles a week. I've done something very bad and entered the Paris marathon with some friends.. so it's likely to go up. There must be other benefits to being fit. I'm hoping for bionics when I eventually wear out.


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> Well... I'm 53 and with my weekend run and Netflix binging I'm probably doing 30 miles a week. I've done something very bad and entered the Paris marathon with some friends.. so it's likely to go up. There must be other benefits to being fit. I'm hoping for bionics when I eventually wear out.


Oh Paris marathon sounds fun!!

My mother is in her 80's, has two bionic knees and loves 'em  Hikes mountains and snowshoes all winter. She's a beast!


----------



## O2.0

21 miles today in 98% humidity, mid 80's 
Oh fall where are you?! 
Run went well except for the damned chafing. With that kind of humidity I don't know how you avoid it though unless I run naked and that's frowned on apparently.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 21 miles today in 98% humidity, mid 80's
> Oh fall where are you?!
> Run went well except for the damned chafing. With that kind of humidity I don't know how you avoid it though unless I run naked and that's frowned on apparently.


Frowned upon but do you care ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Frowned upon but do you care ?


At mile 18 with one seam slowly digging a small hole in my soaking wet skin, no. :Hilarious
But at the start of the run I do cling to a certain sense of dignity


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles this morning beautiful day. Knee is seeming good need to do a long one before nxt week.


----------



## O2.0

Long run Sunday, just walked Monday, ran 3 SLOW miles Tuesday, but then this morning I got out there and felt awesome! It was pouring down rain, but it's still hot enough that I'm not wearing a whole lot of clothes, so it wasn't too bad, but I was really surprised at how good I felt, especially after yesterday being such a slog. 
Going to try and get some good miles in this week then taper off next week with the race on the 20th


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Long run Sunday, just walked Monday, ran 3 SLOW miles Tuesday, but then this morning I got out there and felt awesome! It was pouring down rain, but it's still hot enough that I'm not wearing a whole lot of clothes, so it wasn't too bad, but I was really surprised at how good I felt, especially after yesterday being such a slog.
> Going to try and get some good miles in this week then taper off next week with the race on the 20th


Not long my 50 is on 27 getting worried now but will have a go last long one this weekend.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Not long my 50 is on 27 getting worried now but will have a go last long one this weekend.


50 miles right? 
I'm only doing 50k thank goodness! Though the climbs may make it feel like more!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 50 miles right?
> I'm only doing 50k thank goodness! Though the climbs may make it feel like more!


Yes 50 miles but flat as a pancake luckily I'm not sure I will make it I find physically I'm ok but sometimes fall apart mentally.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Yes 50 miles but flat as a pancake luckily I'm not sure I will make it I find physically I'm ok but sometimes fall apart mentally.


You've got this!! The mental part scares me too, but you've done 31, you can do 50. Take the breaks you need and just keep plugging


----------



## O2.0

46 miles this week and one more long run tomorrow, then rest up for next weekend


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 46 miles this week and one more long run tomorrow, then rest up for next weekend


I am aiming for a long one this morning but it is rather wet and miserable. Will see how far I get. Good luck .


----------



## Boxer123

I know the weather has turned but I just sense a lack of interest from one of my training partners.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 372082
> I know the weather has turned but I just sense a lack of interest from one of my training partners.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Long-ish run yesterday on the hardest parts of the course I'll be running Saturday. The weather has finally cooled off and most of it was in mid 50's to mid 60's. It's amazing how much of a difference not running in 90+ temps makes! 

Now just a few easy runs and rest until race day....


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Long-ish run yesterday on the hardest parts of the course I'll be running Saturday. The weather has finally cooled off and most of it was in mid 50's to mid 60's. It's amazing how much of a difference not running in 90+ temps makes!
> 
> Now just a few easy runs and rest until race day....


That's a relief! Good luck with the taper. I gave up yesterday I don't mind a bit of rain but it was not giving in !


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Long-ish run yesterday on the hardest parts of the course I'll be running Saturday. The weather has finally cooled off and most of it was in mid 50's to mid 60's. It's amazing how much of a difference not running in 90+ temps makes!
> 
> Now just a few easy runs and rest until race day....


How'd it go O2 was it today ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> How'd it go O2 was it today ?


I did it!!
It was actually 36 miles according to my phone app, three killer climbs that we had to do twice. Two I knew about, the third one he (race director) sneaked in on a road section that I had not practiced at all thinking it was all on trail. 
You had to finish the first loop by noon to stay out on the course. I came in at 11:40 
A lot of people didn't make the cut off  
I felt really bad because a gal I had been running with started lagging on the last climb, and I left her, she was one of the ones who didn't make it. It's weird how you bond with someone you've never met in a race like that, and I felt bad for leaving her, but if I hadn't I wouldn't have made the cut off either. 
Then there were the elite runners coming in to the finish as I'm leaving for the second loop and you're like  at these freaks of nature!

But I finished, it was awesome, my legs and feet are dead, but I'm happy  
OH, the kids, Bates, and my dear friend met me along a couple aid stations and at the end, gave me a huge boost seeing them


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I did it!!
> It was actually 36 miles according to my phone app, three killer climbs that we had to do twice. Two I knew about, the third one he (race director) sneaked in on a road section that I had not practiced at all thinking it was all on trail.
> You had to finish the first loop by noon to stay out on the course. I came in at 11:40
> A lot of people didn't make the cut off
> I felt really bad because a gal I had been running with started lagging on the last climb, and I left her, she was one of the ones who didn't make it. It's weird how you bond with someone you've never met in a race like that, and I felt bad for leaving her, but if I hadn't I wouldn't have made the cut off either.
> Then there were the elite runners coming in to the finish as I'm leaving for the second loop and you're like  at these freaks of nature!
> 
> But I finished, it was awesome, my legs and feet are dead, but I'm happy
> OH, the kids, Bates, and my dear friend met me along a couple aid stations and at the end, gave me a huge boost seeing them


Wow well done how long were you running for? What an achievement! The boxers send congratulations.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Wow well done how long were you running for? What an achievement! The boxers send congratulations.


Thank you!
Took me 8 hours, 50 minutes, which was 50 minutes longer than my original plan, so more training now  
I have a better idea of what to expect now too - nutrition went great, but they didn't have tailwind as advertised, only at one aid station. However I discovered that mini packs of skittles are a great boost of instant energy


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Thank you!
> Took me 8 hours, 50 minutes, which was 50 minutes longer than my original plan, so more training now
> I have a better idea of what to expect now too - nutrition went great, but they didn't have tailwind as advertised, only at one aid station. However I discovered that mini packs of skittles are a great boost of instant energy


Wow amazing! I hope your feet are up right now any last minute nutrition advice ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Wow amazing! I hope your feet are up right now any last minute nutrition advice ?


LOL I already took Bates for a small walk - we're both moving slow today ha ha! He had a big day yesterday too walking back and forth between aid stations 

Nutrition - It gets harder and harder to eat for sure. Stick to the plan even if you're not hungry. Also bring everything you think you'll need with you since the aid stations may not have anything that appeals to you. If they do, great, use their stuff, but if they don't, you still have your food to fall back on. 
I did really well with small packs of raw nuts I had. At Target of all places, I found some individual packs of mixed raw nuts - cashews, peanuts, pistachios, walnuts. And I ate these more than anything. I also ate clementines at one of the aid stations, and my fig bars that I brought, that was really it. 
And the Skittles surprised me, but they really helped on the second loop. 
I definitely didn't drink enough since I peed at the start of the race and then not again until 9 hours later and (sorry for the TMI) but it was very dark. So I'll know that for next time - drink more than you think you need. My hands also swelled up which they haven't done before, but that could be because I fell and did scratch up both hands in the process.

On the drive home I started getting thirsty and spent most of the rest of the day drinking water and decaff tea. I was still not hungry, but I forced myself to eat a big bowl of beans and rice with avocado, then at 3 am this morning I woke up with my stomach growling in hunger! I was too lazy to get up and eat, and this morning I'm not hungry again, I'm sure it will kick in eventually and I'll have one of those eat everything in sight days


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> LOL I already took Bates for a small walk - we're both moving slow today ha ha! He had a big day yesterday too walking back and forth between aid stations
> 
> Nutrition - It gets harder and harder to eat for sure. Stick to the plan even if you're not hungry. Also bring everything you think you'll need with you since the aid stations may not have anything that appeals to you. If they do, great, use their stuff, but if they don't, you still have your food to fall back on.
> I did really well with small packs of raw nuts I had. At Target of all places, I found some individual packs of mixed raw nuts - cashews, peanuts, pistachios, walnuts. And I ate these more than anything. I also ate clementines at one of the aid stations, and my fig bars that I brought, that was really it.
> And the Skittles surprised me, but they really helped on the second loop.
> I definitely didn't drink enough since I peed at the start of the race and then not again until 9 hours later and (sorry for the TMI) but it was very dark. So I'll know that for next time - drink more than you think you need. My hands also swelled up which they haven't done before, but that could be because I fell and did scratch up both hands in the process.
> 
> On the drive home I started getting thirsty and spent most of the rest of the day drinking water and decaff tea. I was still not hungry, but I forced myself to eat a big bowl of beans and rice with avocado, then at 3 am this morning I woke up with my stomach growling in hunger! I was too lazy to get up and eat, and this morning I'm not hungry again, I'm sure it will kick in eventually and I'll have one of those eat everything in sight days


My tummy goes all funny after a long race to. Amazing job I hope I'm as spritly this time next week !


----------



## Boxer123

Well failed attempt at 50 miles tripped over and hurt my leg. Beautiful run though


----------



## O2.0

I was just logging on to see how you did! 
I’m so sorry about your leg, that’s definitely a fear as much as I fall, that one fall that knocks you out of commission 

Gorgeous run! How were you feeling up until the fall?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I was just logging on to see how you did!
> I'm so sorry about your leg, that's definitely a fear as much as I fall, that one fall that knocks you out of commission
> 
> Gorgeous run! How were you feeling up until the fall?


I was feeling good and still feel like I have energy! I could have carried on but strict cut offs and didn't want to damage it further. Bit gutted. Got home sox has refused to go out with hubby and had duvet day.


----------



## O2.0

Aw, duvet day sounds good 
Take care of that leg too! You’ll be itching for the next chance soon enough


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Aw, duvet day sounds good
> Take care of that leg too! You'll be itching for the next chance soon enough


Cheers relaxing tonight can have another go February but told my hubby to ask tomorrow!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Cheers relaxing tonight can have another go February but told my hubby to ask tomorrow!


Lol when I crossed the finish line, OH asked if I was ready to sign up for the next one. Uh, no. But two days later, I registered for a 25K in March 
Supposed to be even harder


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Lol when I crossed the finish line, OH asked if I was ready to sign up for the next one. Uh, no. But two days later, I registered for a 25K in March
> Supposed to be even harder [/QUOTE
> 
> I'm always looking at races the next day. The pain doesn't last long.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm always looking at races the next day. The pain doesn't last long.


I'm doing this one next, the 25K, not 50 this time. The next 50K I do I want to be EASIER, not harder than the one I just did! 
I was pretty shocked though, raced Saturday, Sunday, very sore, Monday, sore, Tuesday I felt awesome, Wednesday I knocked out a 4 mile run no issues. Today I just did 5 miles of road and other than a little bit of iffy-ness in my knees feeling really good and strong.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm doing this one next, the 25K, not 50 this time. The next 50K I do I want to be EASIER, not harder than the one I just did!
> I was pretty shocked though, raced Saturday, Sunday, very sore, Monday, sore, Tuesday I felt awesome, Wednesday I knocked out a 4 mile run no issues. Today I just did 5 miles of road and other than a little bit of iffy-ness in my knees feeling really good and strong.


That looks amazing but the elevation  we just don't have countryside space like that. I should imagine it's more dangerous to get lost though ! I got hurt and sat in a posh restaurant having tea waiting on step dad to pick me up. Lily wants a walk now even though I feel a bit ropey. The clocks went back so I did get extra sleep.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I got hurt and sat in a posh restaurant having tea waiting on step dad to pick me up.


Oh wow! Yeah, that's a departure from what I'm used to! If you get hurt on these trails, you walk/crawl/drag yourself to the nearest road which could be miles, and then hope it's a road access rescue crews can figure out how to get to. It's pretty much once you're out there, you're out there, and you figure it out.

The race director for the one last weekend sent us an email, can't quite remember how he worded it, but basically he'll hand you a bandaid at an aid station, but anything more serious you're on your own LOL. We sign lots of waivers :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh wow! Yeah, that's a departure from what I'm used to! If you get hurt on these trails, you walk/crawl/drag yourself to the nearest road which could be miles, and then hope it's a road access rescue crews can figure out how to get to. It's pretty much once you're out there, you're out there, and you figure it out.
> 
> The race director for the one last weekend sent us an email, can't quite remember how he worded it, but basically he'll hand you a bandaid at an aid station, but anything more serious you're on your own LOL. We sign lots of waivers :Hilarious


We are never far from a road or a pub. It's a shame so much of our land has been built on. I would worry about getting lost on some of those trails !

The restaurant was super posh but they looked after me.


----------



## Boxer123

Frosty five mile trot this morning lovely until lily pie got the devil in her the last mile. Boxer zoomies.


----------



## Boxer123

Enjoying the frosty mornings 4.5 miles today bumped into three dogs boxers were on best behaviour. (For boxers)


----------



## O2.0

Oh lovely!!

I did really well last week (first week after Ultra), but I'm really dragging this week for some reason, maybe it's just now hitting me? 
Gonna get a good night sleep tonight and shoot for 5 miles tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh lovely!!
> 
> I did really well last week (first week after Ultra), but I'm really dragging this week for some reason, maybe it's just now hitting me?
> Gonna get a good night sleep tonight and shoot for 5 miles tomorrow.


Probably tiredness sometimes need a break after. I'm enjoying not training for anything at the mo nice and chilled.


----------



## O2.0

Knocked out a very respectable 5 miles road (ugh, I hate road, but I have a good audio-book going so it wasn't too bad). I think I just run faster on the road 'cause I'm in a hurry to get it over with ha ha! 
Came home and cooked up a storm, made some yummy sweet potato stew and OH's favorite regular potato stew.
Now I have a belly full of warm stew and feeling pretty good


----------



## Boxer123

I'm not a fan of road running had a free pass to my hubby gym yesterday so ran there and went on treadmill a bit dull.

This morning was 8.5 miles with boxers really slow as it was a quiet morning so we did some training on route. I'm trying to get sox into a sit and watch me a little bit faster he is doing well.

They are both pooped now I need to catch up on paperwork.


----------



## O2.0

Looks lovely! Bates doesn't run with me anymore, but we do love our woods time together  
It was a lovely fall day yesterday.



















Shaping up to be another great day today, so I may load him up and take him to the nearest state park for a meander


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Looks lovely! Bates doesn't run with me anymore, but we do love our woods time together
> It was a lovely fall day yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shaping up to be another great day today, so I may load him up and take him to the nearest state park for a meander


Looks beautiful! I'm envious of all your space. I wish I had a dog that meandered the boxers every day look like they have never been walked charging about. Sox may have over done the zoomies a bit.


----------



## O2.0

Oh Bates still zoomies  But he has slowed down with age. Trying to keep him fit where he doesn't slow down too much.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh Bates still zoomies  But he has slowed down with age. Trying to keep him fit where he doesn't slow down too much.


I think the trick to improving your own speed is to join in zoomies .


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning then 2 this afternoon. Sox had a mood on this morning because it was raining  we got mud everywhere when we got back.


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles today lily learned to fly ! Beautiful morning, Sox much happier no rain. So happy in fact they had to stop for a kiss.


----------



## O2.0

Ha ha! That first shot is hilarious  
I've been steady at 4 and 5 miles with longer on the weekends. Need to get a real long run in here, this weekend if the weather cooperates!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! That first shot is hilarious
> I've been steady at 4 and 5 miles with longer on the weekends. Need to get a real long run in here, this weekend if the weather cooperates!


I know I love watching her run she always smiles. I need a longer one at the weekend been feeling a bit lazy.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles tonight lily decided to jump in a stream and nearly took me with her ! I love autumn leaves.


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles this morning through woodlands beautiful today.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning lily joined me the whole way and is now pooped.


----------



## O2.0

Haven't been out yet today, it's freezing out there! (Literally!) And I haven't acclimated to the cold yet, neither apparently has Bates who is currently snoring under a pile of blankets LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Haven't been out yet today, it's freezing out there! (Literally!) And I haven't acclimated to the cold yet, neither apparently has Bates who is currently snoring under a pile of blankets LOL!


How cold ? Do you get quite harsh winters ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> How cold ? Do you get quite harsh winters ?


Last night it got down to the mid 20's (Fahrenheit). It's 35 right now which is above freezing, but the sun is out so I'm going to wait for it to warm up a little! 40's and sunny are just about ideal running conditions IMO 

We don't get terribly cold here, we're in the south east, not bad winters, we'll get one or two snows and a few weeks in January or February of really cold teens maybe even single digits. But generally even if it freezes at night we'll get a warm-up during the day. 
When I lived in Colorado we had for-real winters. My first winter there, I thought I would walk home one evening in just jeans. A few people warned me that it was too cold for jeans only that I needed snow pants or thermal underwear, but I figured I had a good coat, and I'd be moving, so I'd be okay. It was cold, but I felt fine, walked the two miles home, no issue. Woke up the next day with dark dots on the outsides of my upper thighs (where I store fat). My fat cells had frozen! I'm not sure what it's called, it's a type of frostbite/frostnip. I learned my lesson though!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Last night it got down to the mid 20's (Fahrenheit). It's 35 right now which is above freezing, but the sun is out so I'm going to wait for it to warm up a little! 40's and sunny are just about ideal running conditions IMO
> 
> We don't get terribly cold here, we're in the south east, not bad winters, we'll get one or two snows and a few weeks in January or February of really cold teens maybe even single digits. But generally even if it freezes at night we'll get a warm-up during the day.
> When I lived in Colorado we had for-real winters. My first winter there, I thought I would walk home one evening in just jeans. A few people warned me that it was too cold for jeans only that I needed snow pants or thermal underwear, but I figured I had a good coat, and I'd be moving, so I'd be okay. It was cold, but I felt fine, walked the two miles home, no issue. Woke up the next day with dark dots on the outsides of my upper thighs (where I store fat). My fat cells had frozen! I'm not sure what it's called, it's a type of frostbite/frostnip. I learned my lesson though!


 Scary stuff it doesn't get that cold here at all.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Scary stuff it doesn't get that cold here at all.


You do get below freezing though right?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> You do get below freezing though right?


We do but normally over night during the beast from the east it was freezing! I love snow we don't get it enough. We took the boxers to Scotland last year and it snowed all week loved it.


----------



## O2.0

Two very soggy runs so far this week, managed 4 and a half miles both mornings in a nasty, cold rain that makes my legs blotchy purple when I get in the warm shower LOL. Can't say I'm enjoying the runs, but proud of myself for getting out there. Definitely a better start to rainy, bleary days than had I stayed in bed  
Bates looked at me this morning when I went to get him for his walk and my cool down as if to say "mom, you can turn the rain off now "


----------



## Boxer123

We've managed nearly 30 miles so far this week. Woodlands run today lily cradling her ball the whole way ! Getting colder next week. I love frosty mornings covered in mud at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

Spooky morning this morning managed a 6 miler but sox stopped every two minutes to sniff or pee so not fast !


----------



## O2.0

Finally got a break from the rain, did a quick 4.5 this morning, going to head back out in a minute with Bates to our local State Park. Won't be much of a run for me, but will be a good outing for him 

Edit:
And what a lovely walk it was  Got dark on us fast though! Thank goodness for my headlamp!










Water is high and muddy from all the rain we have had!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Finally got a break from the rain, did a quick 4.5 this morning, going to head back out in a minute with Bates to our local State Park. Won't be much of a run for me, but will be a good outing for him
> 
> Edit:
> And what a lovely walk it was  Got dark on us fast though! Thank goodness for my headlamp!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Water is high and muddy from all the rain we have had!


Wow that looks lovely! 6.5 miles for me today no boxers both at home chilling.


----------



## O2.0

Haven't had the block of time for a long run yet with kid and OH schedules, but today the plan is to go out for 5 this morning, then when OH wakes up (he's working nights) do another 3 to 6 with him (depending on how his foot is doing). So hoping to hit double digits today even if it's not all in one go. 

Hope Lilly is well today?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Haven't had the block of time for a long run yet with kid and OH schedules, but today the plan is to go out for 5 this morning, then when OH wakes up (he's working nights) do another 3 to 6 with him (depending on how his foot is doing). So hoping to hit double digits today even if it's not all in one go.
> 
> Hope Lilly is well today?


She is back to her normal mad self so we are quite confused we thought she was going to die yesterday happy she is well lots of cuddles.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I've managed 5.5 miles today over a few runs. I'm not taking the boxers at the moment so run before I take them out for a walk as you can imagine this has gone down well. It's cold here now quite nice once u get going.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's cold here now quite nice once u get going.


I'm enjoying warm sun with cooler temps, I love it! 
5 and a bit yesterday, heading out for another 5 this morning. Bates has talked me in to taking him before and after I go out, so I know what you mean! It's so pretty out though I can't blame him! Silly boy would run with me if I'd let him but one of us has to have some sense!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm enjoying warm sun with cooler temps, I love it!
> 5 and a bit yesterday, heading out for another 5 this morning. Bates has talked me in to taking him before and after I go out, so I know what you mean! It's so pretty out though I can't blame him! Silly boy would run with me if I'd let him but one of us has to have some sense!


They just want to be included I've been taking them out after that way I run in the dark and the sun comes up for their walk. I'm covering about 10 miles a day at the moment with running walks and work.


----------



## Boxer123

7.5 miles this morning no boxers but they did a walk. I've found another 50 to have a go at. Any advice on keeping immune system good I don't get ill as such but get a bit run down when I up the training.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 7.5 miles this morning no boxers but they did a walk. I've found another 50 to have a go at. Any advice on keeping immune system good I don't get ill as such but get a bit run down when I up the training.


Yay for the 50K!

As for immune advice, all I can tell you is what works for me, which may or may not work for you....
Also I've spent a good 25 years around children disguised as germs so I've developed a pretty stout resistance to pretty much every bug out there - now that I say that I'll regret it! :Bag

Anyway, some things that I think really help, are for one, trying to get all my G-BOMBS every day. G-greens, B-beans, O-onions, leeks, garlic - anything in that family, M-mushrooms (nutritional yeast counts), B-berries, S-seeds. For seeds I always eat flaxseed meal either in a smoothie or in a bowl of oatmeal every day. It's super high in omega 3 which help keep inflammation down, super helpful for us high mileage runners, and I think it helps keep the immune system working in proper balance too. 
Antioxidants are a big deal for immune system especially in athletes who are pushing it in training. To that end, the above really help make sure you're getting plenty from food - and that's the kicker, you need to get your antioxidants from food, not a supplement, some really interesting studies in athletes and antioxidant supplement vs. actual food. So I try to eat high on the antioxidant scale, dark berries, dark veggies, dark beans - basically the more color the more the antioxidant value. And lots of spices, just adding a half a teaspoon of cinnamon to my oatmeal with blueberries boosts the immune supporting factor tremendously.

Also, Yoga and sleep. Okay, I'm lying. I don't always get enough sleep, but I do try to keep a regular yoga practice going which helps with stress which in turn helps keep the immune system strong.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Yay for the 50K!
> 
> As for immune advice, all I can tell you is what works for me, which may or may not work for you....
> Also I've spent a good 25 years around children disguised as germs so I've developed a pretty stout resistance to pretty much every bug out there - now that I say that I'll regret it! :Bag
> 
> Anyway, some things that I think really help, are for one, trying to get all my G-BOMBS every day. G-greens, B-beans, O-onions, leeks, garlic - anything in that family, M-mushrooms (nutritional yeast counts), B-berries, S-seeds. For seeds I always eat flaxseed meal either in a smoothie or in a bowl of oatmeal every day. It's super high in omega 3 which help keep inflammation down, super helpful for us high mileage runners, and I think it helps keep the immune system working in proper balance too.
> Antioxidants are a big deal for immune system especially in athletes who are pushing it in training. To that end, the above really help make sure you're getting plenty from food - and that's the kicker, you need to get your antioxidants from food, not a supplement, some really interesting studies in athletes and antioxidant supplement vs. actual food. So I try to eat high on the antioxidant scale, dark berries, dark veggies, dark beans - basically the more color the more the antioxidant value. And lots of spices, just adding a half a teaspoon of cinnamon to my oatmeal with blueberries boosts the immune supporting factor tremendously.
> 
> Also, Yoga and sleep. Okay, I'm lying. I don't always get enough sleep, but I do try to keep a regular yoga practice going which helps with stress which in turn helps keep the immune system strong.


I need to make an effort to get more good stuff in. I don't tend to get the bugs so much but often have a bit of a sore throats and feel tired especially on high mile weeks. I sleep well could always do with more. Do you do yoga class or on your own ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I need to make an effort to get more good stuff in. I don't tend to get the bugs so much but often have a bit of a sore throats and feel tired especially on high mile weeks. I sleep well could always do with more. Do you do yoga class or on your own ?


I used to take a class which was beneficial to make sure I was doing the basic poses correctly, but that studio shut down, and now I just follow youtube videos - Yoga TX is one of my favorites, Cole Chance I think is the gal I like. At this point though I've been doing yoga long enough that I often just do my own thing, start out with some poses and go with whatever it feels like I need to do.

For that winter sore throat from breathing in all that cold air, I add clove to my tea. It's probably mostly placebo effect, but a good shake a shake of some powdered cloves in to a hot tea seems to really help with winter sore throats. I'm a big believer in the antiviral, antibacterial effects of cloves. I still rub clove oil on the kids chests at night if they're starting with the sniffles, and - again probably mostly placebo - it helps. I don't care if it's placebo or real science, as long as they have fewer and less severe colds, I'm happy


----------



## O2.0

Took two outings, but managed 10 miles today, first double digits since the 50K last month and put me at 40 miles this week. Feeling back in the game so to speak


----------



## Boxer123

Four miles today flipping freezing ! Really struggling getting out of bed but love it once I get going.


----------



## O2.0

4.5 ish all week so far - this morning was brutal, 23* out and wind chill, my face is still chapped! Feels great while I'm out there, weirdo in me loves breathing in cold air, but oh my face!


----------



## Boxer123

First run since we lost lily today 3.5 miles didn't really enjoy it but good to get out.


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> First run since we lost lily today 3.5 miles didn't really enjoy it but good to get out.


I only liked your post because of the getting out and doing something 'normal' which is so difficult after a loss.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> First run since we lost lily today 3.5 miles didn't really enjoy it but good to get out.


Glad you got out  Runs will feel more normal eventually.


----------



## Cleo38

I did my longest ever run yesterday .... 11.7 miles! I can't believe it, never would I have thought I could run a mile let alone this distance at the start of this year.

Initially I was just going to go on my treadmill as the morning started off rainy & windy but when it brightened up it seemed quite nice so I took myself out for what initially was going to be a 5.5 mile run, It was so nice & I felt so good (once I got going) that I ended up taking a longer route just to see how I went. I had 2 walk breaks for a couple of mins at (probably) 8 & 10 miles but despite the wind it was such a great feeling.

Despite stretching & a relaxing bath last night I am really aching today .... but very proud of myself!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I did my longest ever run yesterday .... 11.7 miles! I can't believe it, never would I have thought I could run a mile let alone this distance at the start of this year.
> 
> Initially I was just going to go on my treadmill as the morning started off rainy & windy but when it brightened up it seemed quite nice so I took myself out for what initially was going to be a 5.5 mile run, It was so nice & I felt so good (once I got going) that I ended up taking a longer route just to see how I went. I had 2 walk breaks for a couple of mins at (probably) 8 & 10 miles but despite the wind it was such a great feeling.
> 
> Despite stretching & a relaxing bath last night I am really aching today .... but very proud of myself!


Well done you ! Half marathon on the horizon?


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Well done you ! Half marathon on the horizon?


That will be the goal gfor next year .... although it won't be at an event as such as I would hate to run with other people, I like the solitude of running on my own.

After starting running this year my aim was to be able to run 10 miles by the end of this year & I did it! Not something I want to do regularly, tbh I just don't have the time but it proved to me that I can do things if I train correctly, have a better mindset & practice regularly.

I was hungry though & couldn't stop eating yesterday so had a huge roast dinner ..... but I figured I deserved it!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I did my longest ever run yesterday .... 11.7 miles! I can't believe it, never would I have thought I could run a mile let alone this distance at the start of this year.
> 
> Initially I was just going to go on my treadmill as the morning started off rainy & windy but when it brightened up it seemed quite nice so I took myself out for what initially was going to be a 5.5 mile run, It was so nice & I felt so good (once I got going) that I ended up taking a longer route just to see how I went. I had 2 walk breaks for a couple of mins at (probably) 8 & 10 miles but despite the wind it was such a great feeling.
> 
> Despite stretching & a relaxing bath last night I am really aching today .... but very proud of myself!


Fantastic!! Well done  
That's a great accomplishment and yes, looking back at where you where and what you have accomplished is terrific. What a happy post to read!!


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles today everyone keeps asking where my mate is  trying to get out daily.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 3 miles today everyone keeps asking where my mate is  trying to get out daily.


Oh that's tough 

Our Breez died over a year ago, and someone I hadn't seen in a while asked about her recently. I got choked up, it caught me off guard 
I'm sorry. Here's hoping every day is a little easier.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh that's tough
> 
> Our Breez died over a year ago, and someone I hadn't seen in a while asked about her recently. I got choked up, it caught me off guard
> I'm sorry. Here's hoping every day is a little easier.


Thank you lady week I felt i was on the mend but this week has been awful especially night times. I'm hoping running again will get me sleeping properly.


----------



## O2.0

Only managed 26 miles last week which is really low for me for some reason I'm beating myself up for that. See, this is why I don't need gadgets to keep track of mileage. 
Anyway, Monday was a slippery, sleet/ice mess and after a mile of slip and slide, I gave up. Tuesday I managed 5+ miles and this morning another 4+ 
Feeling great, just frustrated at trying to keep my mileage and fitness up. Am considering doing a double today or Saturday. Plus I have a really good book going and I only let myself listen to it when I'm running, so that's added motivation LOL


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Only managed 26 miles last week which is really low for me for some reason I'm beating myself up for that. See, this is why I don't need gadgets to keep track of mileage.
> Anyway, Monday was a slippery, sleet/ice mess and after a mile of slip and slide, I gave up. Tuesday I managed 5+ miles and this morning another 4+
> Feeling great, just frustrated at trying to keep my mileage and fitness up. Am considering doing a double today or Saturday. Plus I have a really good book going and I only let myself listen to it when I'm running, so that's added motivation LOL


It's difficult to fit in don't beat yourself up winter is always a pain.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's difficult to fit in don't beat yourself up winter is always a pain.


It really has been hard what with the kid's schedules, the weather, and the added errands & engagements this time of year. I don't mind running in the rain when it's a decent temperature, but freezing rain without good gear just sucks  OH has an expensive Salomon rain coat that works well, but my thighs and hands really suffer and I can't bring myself to drop $160 on a pair of waterproof running pants. And the gloves I bought that are supposed to be waterproof aren't  
I sound like a whiny butt LOL but I'm really sick of the rain/wet. It has rained the last 3 weekends in a row, it's really messing with my long runs! 
Have two weeks off coming up, and planning on getting some good runs in then  Just have to hold out for some time off!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It really has been hard what with the kid's schedules, the weather, and the added errands & engagements this time of year. I don't mind running in the rain when it's a decent temperature, but freezing rain without good gear just sucks  OH has an expensive Salomon rain coat that works well, but my thighs and hands really suffer and I can't bring myself to drop $160 on a pair of waterproof running pants. And the gloves I bought that are supposed to be waterproof aren't
> I sound like a whiny butt LOL but I'm really sick of the rain/wet. It has rained the last 3 weekends in a row, it's really messing with my long runs!
> Have two weeks off coming up, and planning on getting some good runs in then  Just have to hold out for some time off!


I always struggle in the winter I can't get up in the summer I'm up and out at 5 am !


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I always struggle in the winter I can't get up in the summer I'm up and out at 5 am !


I don't mind getting up, I've always been an early bird, but it does get easier mentally after the winter solstice for sure.


----------



## Boxer123

5km today average pace 8.18 minutes per mile fast for me. It's cold here which is nice.


----------



## O2.0

Came home to a package with a new pair of road shoes. Supposed to rain - again! tomorrow, but I have new road shoes to break in!


----------



## Boxer123

3.5 miles into town to do xmas shopping got there sweaty and smelly. Then froze whilst going round. All good fun. Freezing rain here.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 3.5 miles into town to do xmas shopping got there sweaty and smelly. Then froze whilst going round. All good fun. Freezing rain here.


I did the same thing, had to break up yesterday in to two runs, and got caught by a stray shower on the second one, still had grocery shopping to do, got chilled, and spent most of the rest of the day trying to warm back up. At one point I felt so bad, like I had a fever and couldn't get warmed back up! Finally did warm up though and ended up with a much more respectable 36 miles this week. 
I was going to take today off, but the sun has finally come out and I can't resist


----------



## Boxer123

I did four miles with sox this morning hoping to head out again but it's really cold !


----------



## Guest

I was going to post this on Rona’s C25k thread but it seems she’s not around right now.

Today I went for a run! For the first time in a looooog time! 

Well, it was still mostly walking, but there was some running in there! I actually intended to go right back to week one but realised about a third of the way in that I hadn’t changed the setting and I had started right in with week 3  I didn’t manage the whole of the 3 minute runs but the 90 second ones were ok. 

Can’t say I enjoyed it or anything though :Hilarious


----------



## O2.0

McKenzie said:


> Today I went for a run! For the first time in a looooog time!


Yay you!! 
Even when it's not fun, it's worth it!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I was going to post this on Rona's C25k thread but it seems she's not around right now.
> 
> Today I went for a run! For the first time in a looooog time!
> 
> Well, it was still mostly walking, but there was some running in there! I actually intended to go right back to week one but realised about a third of the way in that I hadn't changed the setting and I had started right in with week 3  I didn't manage the whole of the 3 minute runs but the 90 second ones were ok.
> 
> Can't say I enjoyed it or anything though :Hilarious


Yay well done


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles today with my handsome boy !


----------



## Boxer123

On holiday been out on a few short runs it is far Holly here than I'm used to but beautiful! Sox came along for a run this morning.


----------



## Cleo38

Where are you @Boxer123 ? I have really missed my runs this week as I've been so ill. I got out quite a bit last week as I was working from home a lot but on Monday started feeling dreadful. On Wednesday I tried to pull myself together & went out for a short run but it didn't go well, I ended up stopping to be sick then got home & had to go to bed ..... am starting to feel better now but can't wait to get back out, even for just a short run. For someone who has only recently discovered running I can't believe how much I miss it when I can't do it


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Where are you @Boxer123 ? I have really missed my runs this week as I've been so ill. I got out quite a bit last week as I was working from home a lot but on Monday started feeling dreadful. On Wednesday I tried to pull myself together & went out for a short run but it didn't go well, I ended up stopping to be sick then got home & had to go to bed ..... am starting to feel better now but can't wait to get back out, even for just a short run. For someone who has only recently discovered running I can't believe how much I miss it when I can't do it


Ugh so sorry you're not feeling well! Glad to hear you're on the mend. Now you know you're a runner - when you miss it 

Had a pitiful week last week trying to get everything done and the weather didn't cooperate either. But this week though cold has been dry and have plenty of time off to faff around and wait for the sun to come up  
Today I ran a quick mile and a half with the little terrier mutt, then ran another 3, then grabbed husband and did another 3 and a half on the trails with him. So broken up about 8 today, feeling good


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Where are you @Boxer123 ? I have really missed my runs this week as I've been so ill. I got out quite a bit last week as I was working from home a lot but on Monday started feeling dreadful. On Wednesday I tried to pull myself together & went out for a short run but it didn't go well, I ended up stopping to be sick then got home & had to go to bed ..... am starting to feel better now but can't wait to get back out, even for just a short run. For someone who has only recently discovered running I can't believe how much I miss it when I can't do it


We were in Cornwall it is beautiful there but very hilly didn't get much in as busy with pup going to start the training again tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> We were in Cornwall it is beautiful there but very hilly didn't get much in as busy with pup going to start the training again tomorrow.


I love Cornwall, I used to go there every year until recently. Such a lovely part of the country, glad you are enjoying your break.

I've been so ill this past week that am actually considering having the flu jab next year. It's been over a week now & am still not right, I really miss running soooo much.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I love Cornwall, I used to go there every year until recently. Such a lovely part of the country, glad you are enjoying your break.
> 
> I've been so ill this past week that am actually considering having the flu jab next year. It's been over a week now & am still not right, I really miss running soooo much.


I'm asthmatic so used to always get it but I was put off by it making me feel grotty I haven't for the past few years now. I was quite ill last year so maybe I should it wasn't true flu just a bad head cold.

I get grumpy if I can't run as well ! Hopefully you will be on the mend soon.


----------



## O2.0

Got my weekly running article from mapmyrun. "What runners need to know about self-defense" which proceeded to tell me why women and members of the LGBT community should be worried about their safety when out running. 
Damn stuff like that pisses me off. I can't quite articulate why... It doesn't feel helpful or empowering, it feels like a reminder to women that you're not safe. And if something happens to you while running it's because you didn't heed the advice on how to stay safe. Ugh IDK, it just annoyed me. 

So I'm going to go run


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Got my weekly running article from mapmyrun. "What runners need to know about self-defense" which proceeded to tell me why women and members of the LGBT community should be worried about their safety when out running.
> Damn stuff like that pisses me off. I can't quite articulate why... It doesn't feel helpful or empowering, it feels like a reminder to women that you're not safe. And if something happens to you while running it's because you didn't heed the advice on how to stay safe. Ugh IDK, it just annoyed me.
> 
> So I'm going to go run


I read these articles and think I've been running for years and have never had a problem. Not been harassed or intimidated. Of course there is always a small chance but I do think these articles make people more worried.


----------



## Boxer123

Managed five miles today Loki is quite tiring but slowly building it back up ! Sox joined me for a bit. All off road.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm thinking of dusting the bike off and either cycling or running to work anyone do this ? Any backpack recommendations?


----------



## Boxer123

4 miler this morning so quiet I think I was the only person in the woods ! Gonna start training hard for next ultra. Sox stayed home he is tired and had his anal glands emptied yesterday so sleeping that off ! Took them out for a little walk first. Loki must have missed me he is curled up on my lap now.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Gonna start training hard for next ultra.


When is it?

I have a 25K March 2nd, straight up, and straight down. Need to start working on some climbs!


----------



## Fleur

Not done much running at all recently so I signed up for RED January to help motivate myself.
Kickstarted my January by completing a double park run this morning.


----------



## O2.0

Fleur said:


> Kickstarted my January by completing a double park run this morning.


Nice!!

I'm off for a cold, wet run in a little bit, going to finish my coffee and work up the resolve to get out there LOL! Fortunately my current audiobook is good so that should keep me going


----------



## Boxer123

8th march no where near trained enough but it's friendly you can walk it's a Holly one also. 29 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

http://www.xnrg.co.uk/events/details/2019-humanity-direct-amersham-ultra.aspx

31 miles


----------



## Boxer123

Chilli 5 miles today on my favourite route I normally take with lily a difficult but beautiful run.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Chilli 5 miles today on my favourite route I normally take with lily a difficult but beautiful run.


It's good you were able to do it though


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It's good you were able to do it though


It's a lovely route so quite all off road to far for sox though.


----------



## Boxer123

Fleur said:


> Not done much running at all recently so I signed up for RED January to help motivate myself.
> Kickstarted my January by completing a double park run this morning.


What is RED January?

3 miles today in 26 minutes I was quite impressed with that.


----------



## Fleur

Boxer123 said:


> What is RED January?
> 
> 3 miles today in 26 minutes I was quite impressed with that.


RED January stands for Run Every Day January
Although you dont actually need to run it's about being active every day and turning what is traditionally a "blue" (depressing) month around.
It's all in aid of MIND
https://www.mind.org.uk/redjanuary

And big WOW on the speedy run!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Fleur said:


> RED January stands for Run Every Day January
> Although you dont actually need to run it's about being active every day and turning what is traditionally a "blue" (depressing) month around.
> It's all in aid of MIND
> https://www.mind.org.uk/redjanuary
> 
> And big WOW on the speedy run!!!


That's a good idea I tend to run most days or if not walk with boxers. I really do think exercise has an impact on mental health.


----------



## Boxer123

Following this guy on strava at the moment I'm in awe ! 

pete kostelnick


----------



## Boxer123

A few miles with my boy today.


----------



## O2.0

A little 5 miles on the road this morning, followed by another 3 mile hike this afternoon with hubby. Ankles are not cooperating with all this slippy slidey mud! 
Actually I don't know if it's the road they don't like or the mud, I've been doing a lot more road miles than I'm used to....


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> A little 5 miles on the road this morning, followed by another 3 mile hike this afternoon with hubby. Ankles are not cooperating with all this slippy slidey mud!
> Actually I don't know if it's the road they don't like or the mud, I've been doing a lot more road miles than I'm used to....


I struggled in the mud yesterday it's such a difficult time of year. I'm looking forward to spring.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I struggled in the mud yesterday it's such a difficult time of year. I'm looking forward to spring.


Most of our trails are still covered in a thick layer of leaves, sopping wet leaves, and underneath is red clay mud which is slick as ice. Hit the leaves wrong and you do all sorts of fun ninja moves trying to keep your balance LOL
It's fun the first few times then it gets old really fast. 
Another 5 miles on the road today, really ready for some drier trail runs!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Most of our trails are still covered in a thick layer of leaves, sopping wet leaves, and underneath is red clay mud which is slick as ice. Hit the leaves wrong and you do all sorts of fun ninja moves trying to keep your balance LOL
> It's fun the first few times then it gets old really fast.
> Another 5 miles on the road today, really ready for some drier trail runs!


I'm certainly looking forward to spring Sox came home with mud boots yesterday.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles on road today couldn't face the mud and had to be quick back at work.


----------



## Fleur

@Boxer123 and @O2.0 you both tire me out just reading your posts 

I did my first nonstop 1 mile for a long time yesterday - and it was my fastest yet !!!
Then today I did 2 miles nonstop and maintained a steady pace throughout.
Tomorrow will be a walk with a bit of slow jogging mixed in after work whilst walking the dogs.
And then maybe Wednesday I'll do the mile again see if I can get any quicker.


----------



## Cleo38

I've started getting back in to my running after having nearly 2wks off due to having flu. Bloody hell, it's difficult!! I've had a chest infection as well (not dreadful) so trying to breathe when I'm getting tired isn't fun & has left me coughing a bit. Also I am still finding myself getting tired easily, although nothing like before when even changing my quilt cover was nearly making me pass out. My first run after my illness I had to sit down at one point as I thought I was going to pass out or throw up, what a state I must have looked 

I'd really missed my runs, I think I was getting frustrated by being ill (I had so much I wanted to do during the Christmas break) & also I like the feeling of when I've done my run, my body feel so good & that's what gets me out there. Anyway, am getting back in to it but having shorter sessions for the next couple of weeks before attempting my 5 - 6 mile ones. I got some new running gear in the sales so that's been a nice treat as I was running in rags before & needed something that was warmer but not bulky. 

Oh & some lovely new trainers as well which I was unbelievably excited about as they were such a bargain & arrived today


----------



## O2.0

Fleur said:


> I did my first nonstop 1 mile for a long time yesterday - and it was my fastest yet !!!


Fantastic!
Hey, all running counts in my book, the 1/2 mile up the road and the 20 mile long run - it's all good!

Was talking to a colleague today who's 8 months pregnant and itching to get back in to running, at one point (before she was married) she was running 60 miles a week! We're both moms now who work full time and we laughed and laughed at finding that sort of time now 

I would like to get to a steady 40 to 45 miles per week. I was doing that in the summer and fall - not regularly, but here and there, then this winter I've slacked off on my long runs. Time to get that mileage back up!


----------



## Boxer123

Fleur said:


> @Boxer123 and @O2.0 you both tire me out just reading your posts
> 
> I did my first nonstop 1 mile for a long time yesterday - and it was my fastest yet !!!
> Then today I did 2 miles nonstop and maintained a steady pace throughout.
> Tomorrow will be a walk with a bit of slow jogging mixed in after work whilst walking the dogs.
> And then maybe Wednesday I'll do the mile again see if I can get any quicker.


It keeps me sane hope you are enjoying it .


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I've started getting back in to my running after having nearly 2wks off due to having flu. Bloody hell, it's difficult!! I've had a chest infection as well (not dreadful) so trying to breathe when I'm getting tired isn't fun & has left me coughing a bit. Also I am still finding myself getting tired easily, although nothing like before when even changing my quilt cover was nearly making me pass out. My first run after my illness I had to sit down at one point as I thought I was going to pass out or throw up, what a state I must have looked
> 
> I'd really missed my runs, I think I was getting frustrated by being ill (I had so much I wanted to do during the Christmas break) & also I like the feeling of when I've done my run, my body feel so good & that's what gets me out there. Anyway, am getting back in to it but having shorter sessions for the next couple of weeks before attempting my 5 - 6 mile ones. I got some new running gear in the sales so that's been a nice treat as I was running in rags before & needed something that was warmer but not bulky.
> 
> Oh & some lovely new trainers as well which I was unbelievably excited about as they were such a bargain & arrived today


It is so frustrating but make sure you are well before you go out a general rule I follow is if it's above the neck your ok below and you shouldn't run. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Fantastic!
> Hey, all running counts in my book, the 1/2 mile up the road and the 20 mile long run - it's all good!
> 
> Was talking to a colleague today who's 8 months pregnant and itching to get back in to running, at one point (before she was married) she was running 60 miles a week! We're both moms now who work full time and we laughed and laughed at finding that sort of time now
> 
> I would like to get to a steady 40 to 45 miles per week. I was doing that in the summer and fall - not regularly, but here and there, then this winter I've slacked off on my long runs. Time to get that mileage back up!


Yep I need to get back up again I haven't done a long run for ages. This weekend!


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> It is so frustrating but make sure you are well before you go out a general rule I follow is if it's above the neck your ok below and you shouldn't run. Hope you feel better soon.


Yes, that's what i was telling myself. Initially I couldn't tell whether I just needed to push myself or really was ill .. ... I was ill! I am doing some slow-ish 3-4milers atm which is a good distance & manageable. I'lll do that for another couple of weeks before I increase my distance. I'm never going to do much further than that anyway as I just don't have the time. I have another IPO (or IGP as it's now called) trial coming up this year so need to be at my club alot more again.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Yes, that's what i was telling myself. Initially I couldn't tell whether I just needed to push myself or really was ill .. ... I was ill! I am doing some slow-ish 3-4milers atm which is a good distance & manageable. I'lll do that for another couple of weeks before I increase my distance. I'm never going to do much further than that anyway as I just don't have the time. I have another IPO (or IGP as it's now called) trial coming up this year so need to be at my club alot more again.


I was poorly last year and was a right grump that I couldn't run. Sometimes these viruses are so horrid.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Yep I need to get back up again I haven't done a long run for ages. This weekend!


I'm hoping for Saturday too, supposed to be dry all week so that should give the trails a chance to dry out. Sadly calling for rain again Sat, but as long as it's not a downpour, I'll still hit the trails


----------



## O2.0

4 dark miles this morning, but I got the miles in!

A little over dressed, cracked myself up that my elbows sweat more than my armpits :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 4 dark miles this morning, but I got the miles in!
> 
> A little over dressed, cracked myself up that my elbows sweat more than my armpits :Hilarious:Hilarious
> View attachment 387519


Didn't even know your elbows could sweat !


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Didn't even know your elbows could sweat !


LOL well technically it's the crook of my elbows, but yes, they sweat more than my armpits. Always have. OH thinks I'm defective. He's probably right  
I normally wear a dry fabric shirt that doesn't show the sweat as obviously, when I wear a cotton shirt I remember why


----------



## AlexPed2393

Ran to work this morning, Jesus wept it was horrendous. 2.7 miles almost killed me. Will definitely do it again though as I felt very awake after my shower


----------



## Boxer123

AlexPed2393 said:


> Ran to work this morning, Jesus wept it was horrendous. 2.7 miles almost killed me. Will definitely do it again though as I felt very awake after my shower


I'm hoping to start commuting got myself a Solomon back pack.


----------



## AlexPed2393

Boxer123 said:


> I'm hoping to start commuting got myself a Solomon back pack.


I usually cycle but the rear brake has seized up, so have to fix that at the weekend and run or walk to work for the rest of this week


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles today at sunset beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles yesterday. Having a day off today got a huge essay due in and been puppy partying with Loki. Tomorrow I aim to do a long one.


----------



## diefenbaker

Cleo38 said:


> I've started getting back in to my running after having nearly 2wks off due to having flu.


Me too. I had a bad December due to work and then flu. I did get out today for 9 miles but spent half the time snorting out goo like the pro sportsmen do... yuck. Got the Portsmouth Coastal Half in a few weeks and then a few weeks after that I've entered a duathlon.. run/cycle/run. This is all my pre-Paris build-up.


----------



## O2.0

Made it to 36 miles this week. Missed a long run again today but managed to squeeze two runs in for nearly 9 miles. Sigh... I really need to get in the double digits again, but back to more rain, actually may end up being snow  May have to take up snowshoeing!


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Me too. I had a bad December due to work and then flu. I did get out today for 9 miles but spent half the time snorting out goo like the pro sportsmen do... yuck. Got the Portsmouth Coastal Half in a few weeks and then a few weeks after that I've entered a duathlon.. run/cycle/run. This is all my pre-Paris build-up.


Paris marathon?


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning off road and up some hills. Must finish that essay now !


----------



## O2.0

Rolling along with boring 4 and 5 mile morning runs with a headlamp. Thank goodness for podcasts and audiobooks!
Had a bad foot cramp in bed last night, right on the arch, deformed my foot, good stuff. Haven't had a cramp like that in literally years! Felt fine on my run yesterday and today, no idea what brought it on!

How'd the essay go @Boxer123 ?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Rolling along with boring 4 and 5 mile morning runs with a headlamp. Thank goodness for podcasts and audiobooks!
> Had a bad foot cramp in bed last night, right on the arch, deformed my foot, good stuff. Haven't had a cramp like that in literally years! Felt fine on my run yesterday and today, no idea what brought it on!
> 
> How'd the essay go @Boxer123 ?


It is done whether it is any good or not is another matter with Loki walking over the keyboard!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It is done whether it is any good or not is another matter with Loki walking over the keyboard!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Oh Loki!


----------



## Boxer123

Naughty


----------



## O2.0

Lies!! He's nothing but cuteness and innocence! I can tell just by looking at his face


----------



## Boxer123

I managed 4 miles today it's so cold and grim ! I did loops past the house and could see the boys sat on the stairs waiting for their walk !


----------



## diefenbaker

Boxer123 said:


> I managed 4 miles today it's so cold and grim ! I did loops past the house and could see the boys sat on the stairs waiting for their walk !


I'm not motivated enough to go running on my own in the dark. It's cold in my makeshift gym... but that's a good thing.. just finished Season 2 of Frontier... it's got Momoa in for you ladies... I like all the wilderness scenery... no burnt out cars like my local woods.


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> I'm not motivated enough to go running on my own in the dark. It's cold in my makeshift gym... but that's a good thing.. just finished Season 2 of Frontier... it's got Momoa in for you ladies... I like all the wilderness scenery... no burnt out cars like my local woods.


Oh I binge watched all 3 seasons of Frontier over the winter holidays!! I really did enjoy it! You're right the scenery is gorgeous!! Didn't mind looking at Momoa either 

I have to make myself go out and run, even when it's stupid cold. This morning was stupid cold, but I have a good audio book going, that helps


----------



## Fleur

Have you seen this?
268 miles
1st woman to complete it
Smashed the previous record by 12 hours
Stopped to express milk for her baby.

Just WOW !!!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46906365


----------



## O2.0

Fleur said:


> Have you seen this?
> 268 miles
> 1st woman to complete it
> Smashed the previous record by 12 hours
> Stopped to express milk for her baby.
> 
> Just WOW !!!!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46906365


WOW is right! Amazing!!


----------



## diefenbaker

Fleur said:


> Have you seen this?
> 268 miles
> 1st woman to complete it
> Smashed the previous record by 12 hours
> Stopped to express milk for her baby.
> 
> Just WOW !!!!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-edinburgh-east-fife-46906365


I reckon it's the baby that trained her to win it... because it seems that your biggest enemy in this race is sleep deprivation. It says she was hallucinating seeing pigs in the undergrowth.. probably Peppa Pig.


----------



## Fleur

diefenbaker said:


> I reckon it's the baby that trained her to win it... because it seems that your biggest enemy in this race is sleep deprivation. It says she was hallucinating seeing pigs in the undergrowth.. probably Peppa Pig.


You're probably right - nothing like a baby to get you used to no sleep !!


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> I reckon it's the baby that trained her to win it... because it seems that your biggest enemy in this race is sleep deprivation. It says she was hallucinating seeing pigs in the undergrowth.. probably Peppa Pig.


There is also something about pregnancy that improves your endurance - ha ha! I mean physiologically. Your body changes, blood vessels increase in capacity, blood volume increases, and there is plenty of anecdotal evidence of endurance athletes measurably improving their performance after having gone through pregnancy.

Though pregnancy or not, it's an amazing accomplishment! Much respect to her!!


----------



## Boxer123

Amazing achievement it must be hard to organise ones self to train with a baby. I only managed a couple of miles this morning must go out later it's so cold !


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles today it's freezing!


----------



## Boxer123

9.5 miles this morning it's really chilly and icy ! Going to build it up a mile a week I think scrap the march ultra do a may marathon and ultra September/ October.


----------



## O2.0

I was going to try to get a long run in yesterday. Son was at a tournament, and I thought I could use the break around lunch before finals, but they ran late and that plan was scrapped. Was a good day though  

So today I'm determined to get a good run in. Sitting here waiting for the rain to pass. The radar says it will


----------



## O2.0

Well, I wimped out and only did 5 miles yesterday and another 5 today. Wind is brutal. Was bad yesterday and now today it's freezing cold plus an arctic wind. One of those runs where my face was so cold it was hard to talk when I got back, and I turned all sorts of fun shades of blotchy purple in the shower warming up! 
The cold does do wonders for my time though, I'm in a hurry to get back inside LOL!


----------



## O2.0

Not worth it's own thread, but this is a shot of the tournament I was at this weekend. My son is the one in black


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Not worth it's own thread, but this is a shot of the tournament I was at this weekend. My son is the one in black


Fencing ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Fencing ?


Sort of... It's called HEMA, Historical European Martial Arts. It's a little more full-on than fencing. The sword is much heavier (hence two handed), and you can do things like work in close and start wrestling.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Sort of... It's called HEMA, Historical European Martial Arts. It's a little more full-on than fencing. The sword is much heavier (hence two handed), and you can do things like work in close and start wrestling.


Wow sounds exciting but a bit scary.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Wow sounds exciting but a bit scary.


It's quite scary on my end. Technically, he's 2 years away from being old enough to compete in Open (adults) but they let him (after I sign all the release forms ) He loves it though  And at least there is plenty of protective gear involved and they're pretty safety conscious.


----------



## Fleur

I've been running very slow 5km with a good friend who is just starting out and on the days inbetween running 1 mile loops at "speed"

So I just wanted to share this mornings short RED January run.
11 minute mile !!!! And 1st km run in 6:40 ‍♀
(Icouldnt of kept that pace up - hoping to do a 5km on my own this Thursday at a more sensible pace)


----------



## O2.0

WTG Fleur!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Ooh can I join in? I’m in training to run the Grizzly in March! I started running last September and did my first half marathon the weekend before last.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Ooh can I join in? I'm in training to run the Grizzly in March! I started running last September and did my first half marathon the weekend before last.


Oh yes please! Join us join us!!! Welcome! 
Tell me more about the Grizzly?


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh yes please! Join us join us!!! Welcome!
> Tell me more about the Grizzly?


Ohh thank you! 20 miles mixed terrain. It's going to be an experience!!
http://axevalleyrunners.org.uk/grizzly/


----------



## Boxer123

Fleur said:


> I've been running very slow 5km with a good friend who is just starting out and on the days inbetween running 1 mile loops at "speed"
> 
> So I just wanted to share this mornings short RED January run.
> 11 minute mile !!!! And 1st km run in 6:40 ‍♀
> (Icouldnt of kept that pace up - hoping to do a 5km on my own this Thursday at a more sensible pace)
> View attachment 389492


Well done it's good to have someone to run with.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh can I join in? I'm in training to run the Grizzly in March! I started running last September and did my first half marathon the weekend before last.


More the merrier the grizzly sounds fun.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Ohh thank you! 20 miles mixed terrain. It's going to be an experience!!
> http://axevalleyrunners.org.uk/grizzly/


Looks fun!! That's right around the corner  
My race is early March also, the 2nd I think? I have to look it up LOL!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Looks fun!! That's right around the corner
> My race is early March also, the 2nd I think? I have to look it up LOL!


I'm under no illusions - it's going to be one of the toughest things I've ever done but I am doing it as a sponsored run so there is no option of not doing it!


----------



## Cleo38

I finally managed to get out for a run this week, at last!! I had flu over Christmas then although I felt better I still wasn't right. Started to feel worse again & turned out I then had a kidney/bladder infection & kidney stones! Anyway, after a week of dreadful pain I got sorted with meds & am now ok again .... at bloody long last, I seem to have been ill for ages.

Out for 3.5 miles on Thursday & Friday then 4.5 miles on my treadmill today. I usually hate running on my treadmill but actually enjoyed it today as I think I was itching to get back to normal. Also, I found my boxed set of Red Dwarf so watched that whilst I was running & it made me laugh so much.

Am aching a bit this afternoon but in a good way, I need to start building up again but no rush I suppose.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I finally managed to get out for a run this week, at last!! I had flu over Christmas then although I felt better I still wasn't right. Started to feel worse again & turned out I then had a kidney/bladder infection & kidney stones! Anyway, after a week of dreadful pain I got sorted with meds & am now ok again .... at bloody long last, I seem to have been ill for ages.
> 
> Out for 3.5 miles on Thursday & Friday then 4.5 miles on my treadmill today. I usually hate running on my treadmill but actually enjoyed it today as I think I was itching to get back to normal. Also, I found my boxed set of Red Dwarf so watched that whilst I was running & it made me laugh so much.
> 
> Am aching a bit this afternoon but in a good way, I need to start building up again but no rush I suppose.


Oh no I had kidney stones once agony! I'm due to go out tomorrow for a longer one we've been pulling the kitchen out today so just a walk with boxers. Loki made some friends.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no I had kidney stones once agony! I'm due to go out tomorrow for a longer one we've been pulling the kitchen out today so just a walk with boxers. Loki made some friends.


It really was so much pain. I had a fever then chills because of the infection which I ignored as I thought I was still recovering from Christmas & just need to pull myself together! Such a relief that it wasn't serious & easily treated.

Are you getting a new kitchen then @Boxer123? You'll have to post some pics. Mine is falling to bits but atm I have other things that need replacing/patching up


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> It really was so much pain. I had a fever then chills because of the infection which I ignored as I thought I was still recovering from Christmas & just need to pull myself together! Such a relief that it wasn't serious & easily treated.
> 
> Are you getting a new kitchen then @Boxer123? You'll have to post some pics. Mine is falling to bits but atm I have other things that need replacing/patching up


Yes ours is so old from when we moved in. We have mirrored tiles . We were thinking of moving but are staying put for a while not sure what's happening with housing market and this was lilies home not ready to leave that probably sounds silly. Lucky other half is a carpenter.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Yes ours is so old from when we moved in. We have mirrored tiles . We were thinking of moving but are staying put for a while not sure what's happening with housing market and this was lilies home not ready to leave that probably sounds silly. Lucky other half is a carpenter.


No, I know exactly what you mean. I was sort of considering moving as my mortgage is crippling me each month but as well as loving the house (despite it being a run down lopside old cottage!) & the area, it was my Toby's home & he loved it here so I can't do it atm.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> No, I know exactly what you mean. I was sort of considering moving as my mortgage is crippling me each month but as well as loving the house (despite it being a run down lopside old cottage!) & the area, it was my Toby's home & he loved it here so I can't do it atm.


Ah bless glad it's not just us much as she loves going out she loved her home.


----------



## Boxer123

Tomorrow I plan my first commute run I have packed my bag which is heavy and may smell a bit but I am hoping it means I can squeeze in more miles. Some places traffic is so bad it's quicker to run.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Tomorrow I plan my first commute run I have packed my bag which is heavy and may smell a bit but I am hoping it means I can squeeze in more miles. Some places traffic is so bad it's quicker to run.


Oh I'm excited to see how that goes for you! 
I would love to bike/run to work but with back country highways the only way there it would be too dangerous! (and long!)


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'm excited to see how that goes for you!
> I would love to bike/run to work but with back country highways the only way there it would be too dangerous! (and long!)


I will let you know. Wednesday school is 7 miles away but we are due heavy snow so might not be able to do that. Tomorrow is closer and sunshine so that should be manageable. Friday is another good distance. The last two weeks I've not been close enough to run. I need to get a bike lock then I can cycle but the good ones are pricey.


----------



## Ringypie

Aching! My poor body! I had a jumping session with Ringo yesterday, he was very full of himself and took a lot of riding. Then today after hacking out in the morning I ran 12 1/4 miles. Is 7pm too early to go to bed?!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Aching! My poor body! I had a jumping session with Ringo yesterday, he was very full of himself and took a lot of riding. Then today after hacking out in the morning I ran 12 1/4 miles. Is 7pm too early to go to bed?!


No 7 sounds about right to me ! That's a busy day well done.


----------



## Boxer123

Well the commute went ok manged to do both sets of 3 miles in 30 minutes. My bag was super heavy with my boots and laptop but I guess I will get used to the extra weight. Other issue was getting going again on the way home it is really cold at the moment but I was alright once I got going.


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles today in the snow not very fast but never mind.


----------



## O2.0

Been at a steady 4.5-ish miles all week. Still looking for a good long run. Sunday is looking promising


----------



## Cleo38

Not been out this week as it's been so icy that's I'm worried about slipping & hurting myself. As I had time off from work the other week due to being ill I just can't risk it so I've been on my treadmill instead. Surprisingly I've quite enjoyed it, much more than previously. Again I think it's down to my mindset & starting knowing I'm going to hate it then means I do. As I've been re-watching an old TV series I've been more positive about getting going. I still much prefer being outside but this is better than not running at all. 

Today I've done 5 miles & will do another 3 later followed by some weights & stretching .... then I get to have my huge vegan pizza & a couple of beers tonight!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Not been out this week as it's been so icy that's I'm worried about slipping & hurting myself. As I had time off from work the other week due to being ill I just can't risk it so I've been on my treadmill instead. Surprisingly I've quite enjoyed it, much more than previously. Again I think it's down to my mindset & starting knowing I'm going to hate it then means I do. As I've been re-watching an old TV series I've been more positive about getting going. I still much prefer being outside but this is better than not running at all.
> 
> Today I've done 5 miles & will do another 3 later followed by some weights & stretching .... then I get to have my huge vegan pizza & a couple of beers tonight!


That sounds lovely I'm sat in the garden watching Loki play ball it is cold. Definitely to icy for running today I should maybe invest in a treadmill.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> That sounds lovely I'm sat in the garden watching Loki play ball it is cold. Definitely to icy for running today I should maybe invest in a treadmill.


Have a look on your local FB selling groups there will probably one for sale ... there are loads on mine! The one I bought hasn't got an incline or anything fancy but you can programme it & for £50 is bloody great & does the job.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Have a look on your local FB selling groups there will probably one for sale ... there are loads on mine! The one I bought hasn't got an incline or anything fancy but you can programme it & for £50 is bloody great & does the job.


I'm always really unsteady on treadmills I think I will fall off it would be helpful for this icy weather.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I'm always really unsteady on treadmills I think I will fall off it would be helpful for this icy weather.


Hahaha, me too! It doesn't help that I watch comedies whilst running, laughing too much really puts me off balance


----------



## Ringypie

Luckily we are just on the edge of the snow so I managed to get out and do 14 miles today. Hurting a bit now but looking forward to sausages and bed with clean sheets and hot water bottle!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Luckily we are just on the edge of the snow so I managed to get out and do 14 miles today. Hurting a bit now but looking forward to sausages and bed with clean sheets and hot water bottle!


Well done I'm jealous I've not got out for a long one for ages ! Hot water bottle sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done I'm jealous I've not got out for a long one for ages ! Hot water bottle sounds like a good idea.


 Only a runner would say they are jealous of 14 miles!! Most people just look horrified!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Only a runner would say they are jealous of 14 miles!! Most people just look horrified!


Ha ha yes that's so true people think I'm nuts nothing better than being out running it really relaxes me.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha yes that's so true people think I'm nuts nothing better than being out running it really relaxes me.


I enjoy a physical challenge but I must admit I found today tough - I've not run that far before. There was a large amount of mind over matter and willpower involved!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I enjoy a physical challenge but I must admit I found today tough - I've not run that far before. There was a large amount of mind over matter and willpower involved!


A lot of long distance comes down to your mind I think sometimes I go out and it's just not happening other times I can power through. It's freezing today as well.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A lot of long distance comes down to your mind I think sometimes I go out and it's just not happening other times I can power through. It's freezing today as well.


Definitely - it's pushing through and thinking I CAN do this not omg I'm tired / I ache!


----------



## Fleur

So I ran my fastest 5km last week 36:23

Tried to beat it today but wore myself out - so today's run ended up in 3 parts










The dogs came with me to run on the beach


----------



## Ringypie

Oh running on shingle is tough!! Well done you!


----------



## Fleur

Ringypie said:


> Oh running on shingle is tough!! Well done you!


It definitely is - did 2km running up and down and between 3 giant shingle banks


----------



## Boxer123

Commute this morning 9 miles in total tough coming back because I have to get going in the cold again.


----------



## O2.0

Missed my long run this weekend - again enguin and ended up taking two days off. 
Monday's run was awful, I felt like a slug, but today I felt awesome. It's so weird how rest days affect me. I feel sometimes like I do better if I just do a recovery run instead of an entire day off.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Missed my long run this weekend - again enguin and ended up taking two days off.
> Monday's run was awful, I felt like a slug, but today I felt awesome. It's so weird how rest days affect me. I feel sometimes like I do better if I just do a recovery run instead of an entire day off.


In the same I rest for a few days and forget how to run !


----------



## Boxer123

6.1 miles this morning in storm Eric and I fell over didn't hurt as I landed in a huge pile of mud.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 6.1 miles this morning in storm Eric and I fell over didn't hurt as I landed in a huge pile of mud.


Not liking the dive in to mud, but the 6 miles 

4 and a half this morning and going to shoot for another 3 or 4 this afternoon.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Not liking the dive in to mud, but the 6 miles
> 
> 4 and a half this morning and going to shoot for another 3 or 4 this afternoon.


Luckily no one was there lol we are redoing the kitchen at the mo I'm struggling to fit in running so my dog walker came over to puppy sit.


----------



## Ringypie

Didn’t quite go to plan today. We aimed to do 16 miles on a track across the moor but the conditions were atrocious - wind blowing a gale and hail showers rattling through so after 3.5 miles we baled and turned round! It was so much better once we dropped down off the moor so I did another 8 miles around the lanes. 15 miles in total and I am shattered!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Didn't quite go to plan today. We aimed to do 16 miles on a track across the moor but the conditions were atrocious - wind blowing a gale and hail showers rattling through so after 3.5 miles we baled and turned round! It was so much better once we dropped down off the moor so I did another 8 miles around the lanes. 15 miles in total and I am shattered!


We had hail here it was horrible well done !


----------



## O2.0

Finally got some trail time in, not a run but a good hike, scramble up a mountain trail to a gorgeous waterfall, freezing cold out but worth it!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 392790
> 
> 
> View attachment 392791
> Finally got some trail time in, not a run but a good hike, scramble up a mountain trail to a gorgeous waterfall, freezing cold out but worth it!


Beautiful


----------



## Ringypie

We found a waterfall too!








Yours truly being blown along!


----------



## Boxer123

Only short runs this week due to hideous kitchen work. Next week is half term so I'm planning a big one. Can't wait until my little Loki can run with me. Sox is finding the kitchen renovation to exhausting to run.


----------



## Ringypie

10 miles today - a little bit of a let up as we have an off road half marathon next week. I hope I feel better than I did today - everything felt tight and uncomfortable. I stretched before we started and stopped and stretched out several times on the way but it just felt really hard.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 10 miles today - a little bit of a let up as we have an off road half marathon next week. I hope I feel better than I did today - everything felt tight and uncomfortable. I stretched before we started and stopped and stretched out several times on the way but it just felt really hard.


I think some days it just doesn't happen! You will probably have a good half now what time are you aiming for?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think some days it just doesn't happen! You will probably have a good half now what time are you aiming for?


To get round in one piece!! I've only done one half before which I did in 2 hours 20. That one was supposedly a tough one but this one is supposed to be even tougher....
http://www.puretrail.uk/hameldown/


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning damp and cold but fun.


----------



## Boxer123

Well it was a foggy 8 miles this morning in the woods.


----------



## Fleur

@Boxer123 it looks quite ethereal

I have set myself a series of goals for 2019
Hit the 2nd one today - a 35 minute 5k
It nearly killed me - but I never have to run that fast again :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Now to up my distance and reach 10k (at a more sensible pace for me)


----------



## Boxer123

Fleur said:


> @Boxer123 it looks quite ethereal
> 
> I have set myself a series of goals for 2019
> Hit the 2nd one today - a 35 minute 5k
> It nearly killed me - but I never have to run that fast again :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Now to up my distance and reach 10k (at a more sensible pace for me)


I run in those woods loads but completely lost my bearings! Well done I've just managed to get my 5km time at 28 minutes after 10 years.


----------



## Ringypie

It’s my half tomorrow. Thought it wasn’t going to happen yesterday when my tonsil started feeling like someone was stabbing pins into it, I was so so tired and achy. Home early via pharmacist, a very quiet rest of the day alternating ibuprofen and paracetamol as per pharmacist instructions along with antibiotic lozenges. Today I feel fit as a fiddle. Yay for my immune system!


----------



## Ringypie

Well that was absolutely beautiful but so tough! Didn't really go to plan either when I took a tumble at mile 4 going down a steep rocky slope, headbutting a rock and badly bruising my finger! Made it home just about in one piece completely exhausted. Early night tonight!
Taken about a minute before my fall - it dropped away very steeply just beyond the other runners in the pic.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well that was absolutely beautiful but so tough! Didn't really go to plan either when I took a tumble at mile 4 going down a steep rocky slope, headbutting a rock and badly bruising my finger! Made it home just about in one piece completely exhausted. Early night tonight!
> Taken about a minute before my fall - it dropped away very steeply just beyond the other runners in the pic.
> View attachment 394697


Looks amazing what half was that ? I have had several irritating tumbles over the years two left feet !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks amazing what half was that ? I have had several irritating tumbles over the years two left feet !


Hameldown Hammer. Start and finish at Widecombe in the Moor. Beautiful in this weather but it really is tough, 2250ft of ascent and the downhills are no real letup as they are steep and rocky! The conditions were pretty much perfect thanks to the dry weather but it would have been awful in the rain!


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles today lovely weather for it.


----------



## Ringypie

3 miles to loosen up my legs after the half at the weekend. Just shows however tough it was I am slowly getting fitter as a few months ago I couldn’t have contemplated running again after a long one at the weekend!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 3 miles to loosen up my legs after the half at the weekend. Just shows however tough it was I am slowly getting fitter as a few months ago I couldn't have contemplated running again after a long one at the weekend!


I'm the same I used to need much longer breaks after long runs now I'm ok to go out the next day it's amazing how the body adapts.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same I used to need much longer breaks after long runs now I'm ok to go out the next day it's amazing how the body adapts.


It is amazing! This time last year I couldn't have imagined being able to run further than for a bus!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Well that was absolutely beautiful but so tough! Didn't really go to plan either when I took a tumble at mile 4 going down a steep rocky slope, headbutting a rock and badly bruising my finger! Made it home just about in one piece completely exhausted. Early night tonight!
> Taken about a minute before my fall - it dropped away very steeply just beyond the other runners in the pic.
> View attachment 394697


Oh wow, looks gorgeous! Congratulations!!


----------



## O2.0

25K yesterday, two summits, killer climbs, and the course was sopping wet, so even on the downhill I could not make up any time because I'm a chicken and I'm scared of wet rocks :Hilarious
I was happy to pass several people on the climbs though, guess this old gal still has some umph to her 

Gorgeous course, really challenging and technical, my legs feel fine this morning, but my feet are really sore, like they're bruised. Did I mention it was a lot of rock climbing?

Beautiful (and loud) waterfalls on the race, very foggy though, so you can't really see them:









Incredible views, we climbed two summits and both were amazing, though of course I couldn't capture any of it with the clouds and fog









I managed to come in not bloodied up at least, though I was definitely muddy!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 25K yesterday, two summits, killer climbs, and the course was sopping wet, so even on the downhill I could not make up any time because I'm a chicken and I'm scared of wet rocks :Hilarious
> I was happy to pass several people on the climbs though, guess this old gal still has some umph to her
> 
> Gorgeous course, really challenging and technical, my legs feel fine this morning, but my feet are really sore, like they're bruised. Did I mention it was a lot of rock climbing?
> 
> Beautiful (and loud) waterfalls on the race, very foggy though, so you can't really see them:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Incredible views, we climbed two summits and both were amazing, though of course I couldn't capture any of it with the clouds and fog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I managed to come in not bloodied up at least, though I was definitely muddy!


Looks lovely good to hear from you.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I've been out for some shorter Ines this week but no longer Ines because of this stupid kitchen  my diets all over the place and I'm stressed and tired. The boxers have been warming up with me.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've been out for some shorter Ines this week but no longer Ines because of this stupid kitchen  my diets all over the place and I'm stressed and tired. The boxers have been warming up with me.


Boo to stressed and tired. Hope you get the kitchen done soon!

Caught a little bug after the race this weekend, but still managed a couple decent 4 milers this week. Going to see if my bug is good enough for a good run tomorrow.


----------



## Cleo38

Just shows how beneficial running is for me … as if I needed proof! I had a week off (week before last) & was so lucky with such beautiful weather (mainly) so I ran every day. I did a 10 miler one day then the rest between 4-7 miles depending on the time I had. After being ill over Christmas then kidney stones/Infection in the NY I didn't get as much running in as I'd liked & I really noticed the difference to my MH. My anxiety started again, I was worrying more than usual again, poor concentration, etc. as although I was trying to use my treadmill it really wasn't the same.

My week off just reminded me how much better I feel after a run, it was lovely to be out on my own just in my own bubble. Much as I love the dogs I do recognise that I need to switch off occasionally & think about myself so running is good for me to do this. Wish I could do it every day as I realise office working isn't doing my back any favours due to to the sitting down. I was almost completely pain free during my week off …. if only I could give up work completely!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I was trying to use my treadmill it really wasn't the same.


I'm the same way, the treadmill just doesn't do it for me. I have to be outside, preferably on the trails or if on the roads, the backcountry roads next to pastures and woods.

I think it has something to do with breathing in the air near trees and woods that adds to the benefit


----------



## Ringypie

It’s the Grizzly tomorrow! I’m excited but also apprehensive! Just hope the weather isn’t too awful!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> It's the Grizzly tomorrow! I'm excited but also apprehensive! Just hope the weather isn't too awful!


Good luck!!
How far is it?


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Good luck!!
> How far is it?


20 miles! I only started running last summer so this is all new to me!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 20 miles! I only started running last summer so this is all new to me!


Awesome!! Have a great time


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's the Grizzly tomorrow! I'm excited but also apprehensive! Just hope the weather isn't too awful!


Good luck ! Have fun.


----------



## Cleo38

Ringypie said:


> 20 miles! I only started running last summer so this is all new to me!


Wow, that is amazing that you are a new runner & doing those distances!! Good luck


----------



## Ringypie

We made it and have raised well over £400 for my chosen charity!

19 miles including bogs, streams, pebble beaches and more hills than I could count! I'm still exhausted today but it was an amazing experience and I'm already thinking about doing it again next year!
















That's not a long pair of socks - it's mud!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> We made it and have raised well over £400 for my chosen charity!
> 
> 19 miles including bogs, streams, pebble beaches and more hills than I could count! I'm still exhausted today but it was an amazing experience and I'm already thinking about doing it again next year!
> View attachment 396608
> 
> View attachment 396609
> 
> That's not a long pair of socks - it's mud!
> View attachment 396610


Oh wow fantastic!!!
That is some epic mud!! I hope your feet held up without blisters with all that wetness! 
It's definitely contagious. I've already signed up for another stupid hard run, a 30 miler up and down a different mountain LOL!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh wow fantastic!!!
> That is some epic mud!! I hope your feet held up without blisters with all that wetness!
> It's definitely contagious. I've already signed up for another stupid hard run, a 30 miler up and down a different mountain LOL!


You know it's really odd. Blisters are one thing I haven't had yet from running!

Ohh that sounds tough but fun! Which one is it? I have had the Dartmoor Crossing suggested to me but it's 35 miles which is a bit far for me really - with the horse too it's a bit much trying to get the miles into my legs beforehand! They do a half marathon version so perhaps i'll look into that instead.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We made it and have raised well over £400 for my chosen charity!
> 
> 19 miles including bogs, streams, pebble beaches and more hills than I could count! I'm still exhausted today but it was an amazing experience and I'm already thinking about doing it again next year!
> View attachment 396608
> 
> View attachment 396609
> 
> That's not a long pair of socks - it's mud!
> View attachment 396610


Wow well done that looks fun ! Such an achievement.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Which one is it?


LOL I'm in the US, all of my ultras so far have been in the Appalachians, this one is too. It's not 'till September so I have time to learn how to be slightly more agile on technical trails 

Eventually I'm going to branch out and do some in the Rockies  A friend of mine has an Ultra in Montana this summer, part of the required gear is bear spray! That's what I'm talking about LOL :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> LOL I'm in the US, all of my ultras so far have been in the Appalachians, this one is too. It's not 'till September so I have time to learn how to be slightly more agile on technical trails
> 
> Eventually I'm going to branch out and do some in the Rockies  A friend of mine has an Ultra in Montana this summer, part of the required gear is bear spray! That's what I'm talking about LOL :Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh haha I didn't realise you are in the US! Wow I bet the scenery is absolutely beautiful. Bear spray  the worst wildlife we get here is the odd angry sheep or on the Great Escape (across Dartmoor from Princetown where there is a jail which housed American PoWs from the 1812 war!) they disturbed a hornet's nest and loads of people got stung!


----------



## Boxer123

Well after two weeks of feeling ill I managed 3 miles today. Storm Gareth not helping!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well after two weeks of feeling ill I managed 3 miles today. Storm Gareth not helping!


I ended up with a nagging head cold after my race on the 2nd and am just now feeling back to normal. Nice 5 miles this morning


----------



## diefenbaker

O2.0 said:


> I ended up with a nagging head cold after my race on the 2nd and am just now feeling back to normal. Nice 5 miles this morning


I sometimes suffer with a terrible headache after a run... I don't think it's dehydration... possible tension in the upper back/neck... I have a terrible "hunch" posture while running... need to strap my arms by my sides.


----------



## diefenbaker

My local canicross group is doing the "South Coast Challenge" tomorrow... about 15 miles.. roughly following the train line between Havant and Chichester... so people can do as much or as little as they want. Dief is being dropped off to me after about 7 miles... he gets to do the last 7... and I have my best bud for the hardest part.


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> I sometimes suffer with a terrible headache after a run... I don't think it's dehydration... possible tension in the upper back/neck... I have a terrible "hunch" posture while running... need to strap my arms by my sides.


I've really worked on my posture with yoga and it most definitely helps, especially when I'm carrying water. You wouldn't think a couple pounds makes that much difference, but it does! 
No, this was a cold everyone in the house had that I had managed to avoid. It's a running joke in my family that I never get sick, which is generally true, but post race immune suppression got to me.



diefenbaker said:


> My local canicross group is doing the "South Coast Challenge" tomorrow... about 15 miles.. roughly following the train line between Havant and Chichester... so people can do as much or as little as they want. Dief is being dropped off to me after about 7 miles... he gets to do the last 7... and I have my best bud for the hardest part.


That's so cool! That will be great to have Dief with you for the last stretch  
Enjoy!!


----------



## O2.0

How was it today Dief?


----------



## diefenbaker

O2.0 said:


> How was it today Dief?


I managed the whole lot. Legs were tired but not painful. Then treated myself to a giant BLT sandwich in the pub afterwards.


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> I managed the whole lot. Legs were tired but not painful. Then treated myself to a giant BLT sandwich in the pub afterwards.


Awesome! 
Hopefully Dief got to share in the sandwich!


----------



## diefenbaker

O2.0 said:


> Awesome!
> Hopefully Dief got to share in the sandwich!


Do dogs like bacon then ? He always gets something when we're out. In pubs/restaurants I feed him off the fork as if noone can see us.


----------



## O2.0

8 miles today in one of my favorite state parks breaking in new shoes.
Very chilly! We got a taste of Spring at the beginning of March but it went back in to hiding. Brrrr!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 397172
> 
> 
> View attachment 397175
> 
> 
> 8 miles today in one of my favorite state parks breaking in new shoes.
> Very chilly! We got a taste of Spring at the beginning of March but it went back in to hiding. Brrrr!


Looks spooky.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Looks spooky.


Oh it's a gorgeous trail. One of my favorites


----------



## O2.0

Oh my goodness! I so did not want to get up this morning, did not want to run, forced myself out there, and the beautiful full moon (well, nearly full) propelled me to a very decent 4.5 mile run. Felt great and so glad I made myself get out there!


----------



## Boxer123

What time was that ? It is always worth it once up.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> What time was that ? It is always worth it once up.


That was probably around 6 when I took that photo. Doesn't get light until closer to 7. We just switched to (or from I can never remember) daylight savings time.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> That was probably around 6 when I took that photo. Doesn't get light until closer to 7. We just switched to (or from I can never remember) daylight savings time.


It's getting lighter here which is good I went for a run this morning and took the dogs for a walk first. It was about 6:30 in this pic.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 397413
> 
> 
> It's getting lighter here which is good I went for a run this morning and took the dogs for a walk first. It was about 6:30 in this pic.


Oh I'm so jealous! Though I won't be jealous of you in the winter  
I'm getting tired of my stupid headlamp! It keeps leaving a dent in my forehead and I don't notice it, so I look like a dork for the first part of the day! :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'm so jealous! Though I won't be jealous of you in the winter
> I'm getting tired of my stupid headlamp! It keeps leaving a dent in my forehead and I don't notice it, so I look like a dork for the first part of the day! :Hilarious


I'm glad it's getting lighter much easier to get the boys out.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m up at 6.30 every morning too - to muck out the horse. It was light and quite warm this morning - and I could hear a woodpecker drilling away. I almost fell in the dungheap as I was looking up in the trees to see if I could see it!
Just over 4 miles this evening with running club around the lanes which was just lovely - we have been stuck with running round the town for months due to lack of streetlights anywhere else so now the evenings are light enough it’s lovely to be able to head out into the country!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm up at 6.30 every morning too - to muck out the horse. It was light and quite warm this morning - and I could hear a woodpecker drilling away. I almost fell in the dungheap as I was looking up in the trees to see if I could see it!
> Just over 4 miles this evening with running club around the lanes which was just lovely - we have been stuck with running round the town for months due to lack of streetlights anywhere else so now the evenings are light enough it's lovely to be able to head out into the country!


I love the morning you see so much wildlife 7 miles this morning.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'm so jealous! Though I won't be jealous of you in the winter
> I'm getting tired of my stupid headlamp! It keeps leaving a dent in my forehead and I don't notice it, so I look like a dork for the first part of the day! :Hilarious


Hahahaha! I had that & initially I didn't know what was causing it …. I thought my skull was caving in!!! 

Luckily I have all sorts of rubbish that I save so I found a foam pad topper from the Yumove supplements was the perfect size to put behind the torch & cushioned my poor head 

Am working from home today so went out for 7 mile run … perfect weather …. sunny, gentle breeze, the sound of birds singing, smell of cut grass …. lovely!!:Kiss


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> It was light and quite warm this morning


Freezing cold (-2 Celsius) and dark here :Arghh

First photo 6:18 second was at 7:01


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Hahahaha! I had that & initially I didn't know what was causing it …. I thought my skull was caving in!!!


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
I love it  
I just spend the first half of the day looking like a dork, I have a giant forehead anyway


----------



## O2.0

Didn't get a long run in, but did an early morning 5 miles and another 5 miles while boy child did his sword fighting thing. Felt pretty good. Need to get off the roads and in to the woods though!


----------



## Ringypie

A half marathon for me today. It was a hilly one but on the roads not like the crazy few races I’ve done recently! So pleased with my time - I did it in 2 hours 3 minutes. Beautiful weather, beautiful Dartmoor scenery, just lovely!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A half marathon for me today. It was a hilly one but on the roads not like the crazy few races I've done recently! So pleased with my time - I did it in 2 hours 3 minutes. Beautiful weather, beautiful Dartmoor scenery, just lovely!


Well done ! Only 3 miles for me today beautiful though.


----------



## Ringypie

I never knew how much I could eat or sleep till I started running! Yesterday after my half I was in bed by 8 and slept through till 6.30, and knackered again this evening - should have gone to bed half an hour ago!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I never knew how much I could eat or sleep till I started running! Yesterday after my half I was in bed by 8 and slept through till 6.30, and knackered again this evening - should have gone to bed half an hour ago!


Ha ha!
I've always been a good sleeper, but the food part cracks me up. 
Saturday I ran 10+, didn't eat much, wasn't hungry. Didn't eat much Sunday either. Today, I'm eating everything and anything LOL! Just how it goes!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha!
> I've always been a good sleeper, but the food part cracks me up.
> Saturday I ran 10+, didn't eat much, wasn't hungry. Didn't eat much Sunday either. Today, I'm eating everything and anything LOL! Just how it goes!


Not hungry?! How is this a thing?! Nearly 5 miles tonight, felt really tough but think I'm coming down with a cold. Starving when I got home as always!


----------



## O2.0

Am I the only one obsessively following the Barkley Marathon?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Am I the only one obsessively following the Barkley Marathon?


Had to google it love that 60 miles is known as a fun run ! Are you tempted O2 ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Had to google it love that 60 miles is known as a fun run ! Are you tempted O2 ?


It's actually not too far from me. But no, not tempted so far. 
He makes it all kinds of difficult, it's not just an endurance race, but also a feat of orienteering. It's not on marked paths. It's crazy!! But amazing to watch!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> It's actually not too far from me. But no, not tempted so far.
> He makes it all kinds of difficult, it's not just an endurance race, but also a feat of orienteering. It's not on marked paths. It's crazy!! But amazing to watch!


Ohh that does look a bit nuts! I think the Grizzly is enough for me, will leave things like that to the super fit!


----------



## O2.0

How's everyone doing? 
My next race isn't until September, it's a doozy 50K with some pretty crazy climbs and I'm in denial right now about the kind of training I'm going to be doing this summer LOL. 
Enjoyed a relatively flat 6 miles this morning in 100% humidity ugh!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> How's everyone doing?
> My next race isn't until September, it's a doozy 50K with some pretty crazy climbs and I'm in denial right now about the kind of training I'm going to be doing this summer LOL.
> Enjoyed a relatively flat 6 miles this morning in 100% humidity ugh!


50k omg!! Good luck with the training for that!
I'm a bit quiet at the moment, just going out with the running club a couple of times a week and spending more time with my horse. Next race is only a 10k towards the end of May unless we suddenly get the urge to do something else!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 50k omg!! Good luck with the training for that!


Thanks  
Fortunately I live near-ish the mountain pass where the race is, so I can practice this summer in that area. Even better a good friend just moved to that area, about 10 minutes away, so I can do the hour drive to the mountains, run, then go to my friend's house, shower and change, then spend a fun day with her


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> How's everyone doing?
> My next race isn't until September, it's a doozy 50K with some pretty crazy climbs and I'm in denial right now about the kind of training I'm going to be doing this summer LOL.
> Enjoyed a relatively flat 6 miles this morning in 100% humidity ugh!


Not great this end with everything that has been going on but I'm looking for an autumn marathon to get back into it. Been running a bit most days to keep ticking over will build back up over the summer.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Not great this end with everything that has been going on but I'm looking for an autumn marathon to get back into it. Been running a bit most days to keep ticking over will build back up over the summer.


It's great that you're still getting out there. I've been beating myself up that I haven't done a long run in ages, but then I look at my log and I'm making it to 30 miles most weeks. Just getting out there every day makes a difference


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It's great that you're still getting out there. I've been beating myself up that I haven't done a long run in ages, but then I look at my log and I'm making it to 30 miles most weeks. Just getting out there every day makes a difference


I agree i love being out I'm just lacking energy at the moment for the longer ones but I'm also walking further in attempts to train the boys seperatly. I've found a nice marathon for the end of October I also need new shoes because mine have holes again


----------



## Ringypie

I seem to be lacking energy somewhat recently too - perhaps as I’ve eased back on the training a bit since my last half. Went out on Friday, only 5 miles but it felt really tough


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I seem to be lacking energy somewhat recently too - perhaps as I've eased back on the training a bit since my last half. Went out on Friday, only 5 miles but it felt really tough


I think sometimes us runners are a bit hard on ourselves and forget to rest. It will pick back up.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think sometimes us runners are a bit hard on ourselves and forget to rest. It will pick back up.


I think that sums me up pretty well... I strive to do well - I like to push myself if I set myself something to do and tend to forget that I've only been running for 9 months!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I think that sums me up pretty well... I strive to do well - I like to push myself if I set myself something to do and tend to forget that I've only been running for 9 months!


I'm the same I really push myself sometimes I get tired and then remember I work full time study part time and try to run ultra marathons as well as the dogs upkeep.


----------



## O2.0

I'm terrible about not taking rest days. I hate taking a day off!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm terrible about not taking rest days. I hate taking a day off!


Rest days are no fun my lilies never used to believe in rest days but the boys do !


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles this morning and a walk with the boys. I love this time of year but am already getting itchy from hay fever.


----------



## O2.0

5 miles yesterday, 3 today. Working on my form and engaging my glutes. They're sore so hopefully it's working! Trail run tomorrow with some rough terrain, we shall see


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 5 miles yesterday, 3 today. Working on my form and engaging my glutes. They're sore so hopefully it's working! Trail run tomorrow with some rough terrain, we shall see


How'd it go ? 6 miles this morning feeling a bit more fresh now but I'm off work so that helps.


----------



## diefenbaker

Paris Marathon done. I had to walk/run after about mile 21. 5 hours 32. Never again.... until the next time. Little bit disappointed I didn't manage to run all the way.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Paris Marathon done. I had to walk/run after about mile 21. 5 hours 32. Never again.... until the next time. Little bit disappointed I didn't manage to run all the way.


Well done ! I always stop for a little walk especially after mile 20.


----------



## Boxer123

I've managed 35 miles so far this week back on it 9 miles this morning it's beautiful out but itchy hay fever isn't great. I've been taking the boxers out to warm up and cool down. This is working much better than taking them together. Here is Loki levitating this morning.


----------



## O2.0

diefenbaker said:


> Paris Marathon done. I had to walk/run after about mile 21. 5 hours 32. Never again.... until the next time. Little bit disappointed I didn't manage to run all the way.


You did it!! Awesome!! 
I think most mere mortals walk at least in some spots! That's why I like trail running, walking/hiking is expected


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> How'd it go ? 6 miles this morning feeling a bit more fresh now but I'm off work so that helps.


I didn't manage the trail run, weather didn't cooperate  Rain I'll take but there was lighting too so I stayed close to home!

Yesterday the weather did cooperate but instead of a good run, my daughter and I drove 3 hours under the full moon to watch the sun rise over the Atlantic in Charleston. Then spent the day walking our feet off in Charleston. Totally worth it


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I didn't manage the trail run, weather didn't cooperate  Rain I'll take but there was lighting too so I stayed close to home!
> 
> Yesterday the weather did cooperate but instead of a good run, my daughter and I drove 3 hours under the full moon to watch the sun rise over the Atlantic in Charleston. Then spent the day walking our feet off in Charleston. Totally worth it


Wow that sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Wow that sounds like a lovely day.


It was! 
Charleston is such an amazing city, and just being in the sea air was nice


----------



## O2.0

5 miles today and got back before the rain in time to walk the dog and cats LOL


----------



## Ringypie

Nearly 5 miles today with the running club. It’s unseasonably warm and didn’t my lungs feel it! Along with realising when I got back that it was a fair bit quicker than my normal speed due to the people who were running mostly being a lot better than me!


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning it is to hot and I suffer from hay fever but beautiful out. I've totted up 53 miles this week I'm happy with that.


----------



## Ringypie

8 miles yesterday evening - the longest run I’ve done in about a month. I’d been feeling a bit below par recently so was glad to feel quite strong and like I could have done another few miles when I stopped!


----------



## O2.0

I've been wanting to do a long trail run but fitting it in to my schedule with other mom and work duties just isn't working   
Last weekend I had to settle for a 3 mile and a 6 mile combination run Saturday and a 5 miler Sunday. 
Looks like the same this weekend, but I think I'll be able to do 5 and 6 combination. Summer needs to hurry up and get here so I can drive up to the mountains for the day!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've been wanting to do a long trail run but fitting it in to my schedule with other mom and work duties just isn't working
> Last weekend I had to settle for a 3 mile and a 6 mile combination run Saturday and a 5 miler Sunday.
> Looks like the same this weekend, but I think I'll be able to do 5 and 6 combination. Summer needs to hurry up and get here so I can drive up to the mountains for the day!


I think 2 runs in a day can be really good training as your often a bit tired from the first one if that makes sense.


----------



## O2.0

Well... I hope so because I did it again today.
5 miles on our back country roads, quick bowl of oatmeal, some mushroom elixir drink (don't ask it was actually disgusting), changed my shorts, drove the kid to his sword fighting class and then another 6 miles. Had to really talk myself in to the last 2 miles, I get so bored on roads, but my playlist started playing American Pie and that pumped me up enough to knock a couple more miles out. So funny how it really is all in your head!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 402026
> View attachment 402027
> 
> 
> Well... I hope so because I did it again today.
> 5 miles on our back country roads, quick bowl of oatmeal, some mushroom elixir drink (don't ask it was actually disgusting), changed my shorts, drove the kid to his sword fighting class and then another 6 miles. Had to really talk myself in to the last 2 miles, I get so bored on roads, but my playlist started playing American Pie and that pumped me up enough to knock a couple more miles out. So funny how it really is all in your head!


Mushroom elixir epressed maybe it helped you through the last miles.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Mushroom elixir epressed maybe it helped you through the last miles.


I tried to tall myself that! :Hilarious:Hilarious
I think it's supposed to be mixed in with something else, like a smoothie, your morning coffee... Not just plain in water like I did!


----------



## Boxer123

10.5 miles today. Weather here is a bit windy but otherwise a good run. (And without the aid of mushroom elixir)


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> (And without the aid of mushroom elixir)


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Mushroom elixir epressed maybe it helped you through the last miles.


That sounds awful!

Perhaps I should start taking it.... I just put in the ballot for London 2020!


----------



## O2.0

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Okay, OKAY!! 
It's this stuff:
https://us.foursigmatic.com/products/instant-cordyceps

I had a sample pack, and this one had the guy running on the front so I figured why not? Apparently you can mix it in with coffee - that would have been much nicer, it doesn't really taste like much of anything, but with just plain water, it was just gross. :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Okay, OKAY!!
> It's this stuff:
> https://us.foursigmatic.com/products/instant-cordyceps
> 
> I had a sample pack, and this one had the guy running on the front so I figured why not? Apparently you can mix it in with coffee - that would have been much nicer, it doesn't really taste like much of anything, but with just plain water, it was just gross. :Hilarious


Do I have to put it in coffee??? I hate coffee epressed only tea in this house!!!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Do I have to put it in coffee??? I hate coffee epressed only tea in this house!!!


It might ruin your tea! :Hilarious:Hilarious
Honestly I think I'm just going to put it in smoothies if I get it again. It's not a strong flavor at all and I bet a good smoothie would totally disguise it.


----------



## Boxer123

How's everyone getting on the hay fever is slowing me down a bit. I did a slow 8 miles yesterday. Hoping to get some more in today. My weekly mileage has gone up I'm on about 32 this week so far will hopefully hit 40.


----------



## O2.0

Sadly no long run for me this weekend, so I'll hit 30, but not 40 mpw.
Son has a tournament, and I'm super proud he made it in to the finals yesterday, but that also meant I had a) no downtime to sneak a run in, and b) we were there all day! But totally worth it to see him so happy to have made it that far. He's only 16, technically he has to be at least 18 to compete in Open, not youth, but his coach thinks he's okay in Open, I sign the waivers, and off he goes. That he made it to finals yesterday was a huge accomplishment. Super proud of him  

Sorry, not running related, but definitely athletics related, and on the drive home yesterday he was talking about how he sees that putting in the work yields the results. Ah... so good to hear a kid say that


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Sadly no long run for me this weekend, so I'll hit 30, but not 40 mpw.
> Son has a tournament, and I'm super proud he made it in to the finals yesterday, but that also meant I had a) no downtime to sneak a run in, and b) we were there all day! But totally worth it to see him so happy to have made it that far. He's only 16, technically he has to be at least 18 to compete in Open, not youth, but his coach thinks he's okay in Open, I sign the waivers, and off he goes. That he made it to finals yesterday was a huge accomplishment. Super proud of him
> 
> Sorry, not running related, but definitely athletics related, and on the drive home yesterday he was talking about how he sees that putting in the work yields the results. Ah... so good to hear a kid say that


Well done to him I think sport is so important for young people.


----------



## Boxer123

A quiet running week this week hit 30 miles so far. Sox came for a little jog today but we spent half the time sniffing a leaf.


----------



## O2.0

6 miles today before the storms hit, resting with the fam now watching the thunder and lighting


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 6 miles today before the storms hit, resting with the fam now watching the thunder and lighting


Sounds lovely I enjoy a storm when I am in and warm


----------



## O2.0

More storms today so my trail run is out, but may sneak in my 5 mile route in between blasts LOL


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> 6 miles today before the storms hit, resting with the fam now watching the thunder and lighting


I just love atrocious weather when I'm tucked up warm at home!!

I'm absolutly knackered today - had a training session with my horse yesterday (an hour of extreme physical exertion!) then marshalled at our running club's 10k, then ran a really hilly 10k today with a vicious uphill finish - so was delighted to get in under an hour!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I just love atrocious weather when I'm tucked up warm at home!!
> 
> I'm absolutly knackered today - had a training session with my horse yesterday (an hour of extreme physical exertion!) then marshalled at our running club's 10k, then ran a really hilly 10k today with a vicious uphill finish - so was delighted to get in under an hour!


I'm tired just reading this.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm tired just reading this.


I'm looking forward to an early night!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm tired just reading this.


I'm looking forward to an early night!


----------



## O2.0

This morning 










Definitely worth getting up!


----------



## O2.0

Finally got some much needed trail time in.
A good little nearby trail, not quite 2 miles, but 3 loops is a decent workout, with enough climbing to make my butt sore lol


----------



## O2.0

Dragging a bit this week, it's hot and humid even at 5am and I haven't fully acclimated yet. Getting there. 

Went to a new chiropractor yesterday to work on my shoulder that I fell on a while back. Doesn't bother me running, but it's annoying to put a bra on, a jacket, etc. 
He was very thorough and worked on several areas, including my right quad which I didn't think was a problem, but was a lot tighter than I realized. Hoping this will keep me healthy as I up the mileage this summer


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Finally got some much needed trail time in.
> A good little nearby trail, not quite 2 miles, but 3 loops is a decent workout, with enough climbing to make my butt sore lol
> 
> View attachment 403869
> View attachment 403870


Looks beautiful 02. I've struggled a bit this week as Loki has been poorly but he is in the mend no more nurse duty tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

6 miles up on the moor for me on Tuesday evening. It was beautiful up there - rather hilly though as I’m sure you can imagine.
Next run is a 10k on Saturday evening.... apparently it’s a downhill start then flat then up all the way home.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 6 miles up on the moor for me on Tuesday evening. It was beautiful up there - rather hilly though as I'm sure you can imagine.
> Next run is a 10k on Saturday evening.... apparently it's a downhill start then flat then up all the way home.


Oh that's evil uphill the whole way home 

I'm not quite ready for the heat!! Hurry up and acclimate body!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 6 miles up on the moor for me on Tuesday evening. It was beautiful up there - rather hilly though as I'm sure you can imagine.
> Next run is a 10k on Saturday evening.... apparently it's a downhill start then flat then up all the way home.


I love the hills good excuse for a walk.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh that's evil uphill the whole way home
> 
> I'm not quite ready for the heat!! Hurry up and acclimate body!
> 
> View attachment 404590


Ohhh! And here was me moaning about it being a bit warm on Tuesday!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I love the hills good excuse for a walk.


I try to run them (slowly) if I can - or at least jog / walk as if I walk too much I can't get going again!


----------



## Ringypie

I did it! Under an hour again but oh gosh 3 miles pretty much uphill at the end followed by a downhill finish. Problem was the downhill finish went on further than expected and had a little bit of up at the end so I almost ran out of steam but just managed to keep my speed up till the finish.
I’m never going to win any prizes but it does feel good to get round!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I did it! Under an hour again but oh gosh 3 miles pretty much uphill at the end followed by a downhill finish. Problem was the downhill finish went on further than expected and had a little bit of up at the end so I almost ran out of steam but just managed to keep my speed up till the finish.
> I'm never going to win any prizes but it does feel good to get round!


Sounds fun ! Well done you can relax today.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I did it! Under an hour again but oh gosh 3 miles pretty much uphill at the end followed by a downhill finish. Problem was the downhill finish went on further than expected and had a little bit of up at the end so I almost ran out of steam but just managed to keep my speed up till the finish.
> I'm never going to win any prizes but it does feel good to get round!


Nice!! Downhill finishes are always good!


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning I'm really suffering from hayfever it's gone to my chest and I'm not feeling the full ticket but I enjoyed it. Sox joined me for a few miles. He managed to find many a dead thing :Hungover


----------



## O2.0

Hellishly hot 5 miles for me this morning, didn't hydrate enough so that was fun. But I luckily live in the 21st century with central air conditioning and potable tap water with ice. Ahh.....


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Hellishly hot 5 miles for me this morning, didn't hydrate enough so that was fun. But I luckily live in the 21st century with central air conditioning and potable tap water with ice. Ahh.....


I'm trying to remember to drink plenty of water otherwise I suffer how hot is it in centigrade?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm trying to remember to drink plenty of water otherwise I suffer how hot is it in centigrade?


Currently 32, was probably a few degrees less when I was out there, but not a cloud in the sky and sun beating down. I better hurry up and get used to it, not much relief in sight....


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Currently 32, was probably a few degrees less when I was out there, but not a cloud in the sky and sun beating down. I better hurry up and get used to it, not much relief in sight....
> 
> View attachment 404901


That is to hot for me I was a right baby on last years heatwave. We don't have air con though except in marks and spencer.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds fun ! Well done you can relax today.


Horse has other ideas! He still needed mucking out and riding. At least he was pretty well behaved out hacking - only had a couple of joggy moments going up silly hill - named so because on several memorable occasions the idiot has half reared and leapt at the bottom wanting to tank up it, then spent the entire length of the hill (and it's a big one near Dartmoor) prancing, jogging and generally being unruly! Understandable if it was a youngster but he's 23!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 8 miles this morning I'm really suffering from hayfever it's gone to my chest and I'm not feeling the full ticket but I enjoyed it. Sox joined me for a few miles. He managed to find many a dead thing :Hungover


Well done for keeping going. My breathing has gone to pot a bit and I think it's hayfeve


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Currently 32, was probably a few degrees less when I was out there, but not a cloud in the sky and sun beating down. I better hurry up and get used to it, not much relief in sight....
> 
> View attachment 404901


Gosh... that would be too hot for me too. It was around 20 yesterday evening and I found it hard going!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Horse has other ideas! He still needed mucking out and riding. At least he was pretty well behaved out hacking - only had a couple of joggy moments going up silly hill - named so because on several memorable occasions the idiot has half reared and leapt at the bottom wanting to tank up it, then spent the entire length of the hill (and it's a big one near Dartmoor) prancing, jogging and generally being unruly! Understandable if it was a youngster but he's 23!


He sounds a right character! My favorite kind  
It's good to stay moving - at least that's what I find. Otherwise I get stiff and sore!



Boxer123 said:


> That is to hot for me I was a right baby on last years heatwave. We don't have air con though except in marks and spencer.


Ha ha! To encourage you to stay in there and shop I suspect! 
I'm generally not a huge fan of the AC here in the south, most people seem to think it needs to be set on freezing. I end up spending most of the summer carrying sweaters and jackets around to wear inside.
I wish I could call this a heat wave, but I think a more accurate term would be simply 'summer' :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

I spent my childhood in the Middle East where most places were air conditioned. Could never get my head around the places that were so cold you needed to wear an extra layer - it was such a contrast when you went outside!


----------



## Ringypie

No rest to be had here! Husband had me hiking 8 miles across Dartmoor today to where a plane crashed during WW2.
It's so beautiful up there!


----------



## O2.0

Oh wow @Ringypie that's so pretty! I bet it was a lovely hike 

6 miles today on one of my favorite trails. I would have liked to do the longer loop but only had time for the shorter run today. Plan on spending a lot of time out here this summer, if nothing else the shade is nice!


----------



## Boxer123

Book look beautiful I'm very jealous of those trails.


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning hayfever has given me the day off. Sox lead the charge for the warm up.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 405162
> 8 miles this morning hayfever has given me the day off. Sox lead the charge for the warm up.


That looks like a nice little trail there too!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> That looks like a nice little trail there too!


Yes we are lucky we have some quiet fields to run though close by.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning it's quite miserable today but never mind. Hayfever is back like an old friend. Loki joined me off lead for a mile. We met some cows who were very interested in us.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 405261
> View attachment 405260
> 6 miles this morning it's quite miserable today but never mind. Hayfever is back like an old friend. Loki joined me off lead for a mile. We met some cows who were very interested in us.


That path looks amazing!

5 miles for me last night then training with the horse today. Who needs to rest?!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That path looks amazing!
> 
> 5 miles for me last night then training with the horse today. Who needs to rest?!


Sounds busy I find between running and walking the boxers I cover about 13 miles a day or more.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning it's getting warm so got up early. 46.6 miles altogether this week. The doc gave me some stronger hayfever meds which has really helped. Had a banana and water to keep me going. Loki joined me off lead for a few miles. Sox is to hot so had a little walk at the end.

I'm thinking of a Christmas marathon or ultra struggling at the moment because of life but we should be settled by then.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm thinking of a Christmas marathon or ultra struggling at the moment because of life but we should be settled by then.


Oh that will be something nice to focus on and look forward to


----------



## O2.0

6 good road miles yesterday, 6 trail miles today, feeling pretty good, just waiting for an apetite to kick in. Super hot and muggy even though we got out there early, all I want to do is drink LOL


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> 6 good road miles yesterday, 6 trail miles today, feeling pretty good, just waiting for an apetite to kick in. Super hot and muggy even though we got out there early, all I want to do is drink LOL


Well done! I'm always starving after a run - but for all the wrong things!! Can you suggest some healthy meals for after running? (Bearing in mind I don't eat fish or peppers!)


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Well done! I'm always starving after a run - but for all the wrong things!! Can you suggest some healthy meals for after running? (Bearing in mind I don't eat fish or peppers!)


I tend to tuck in to fruit after a summer run. Today I came home and made a smoothie with greens (baby spinach) some chia seeds, a banana, some frozen blueberries, and about half a fresh pineapple I had just cut up. It was perfectly ripe and super sweet, I'll probably eat the other half here soon LOL

In the winter I like sweet potato stew type things, lots of veggies. I tend to stick to 'wet' foods, easier to get down and help hydrate.

Today I'm grilling some zucchini to put on a sandwich, it looked good.

I do struggle to eat after longer runs, but when my appetite does kick in, watch out!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I tend to tuck in to fruit after a summer run. Today I came home and made a smoothie with greens (baby spinach) some chia seeds, a banana, some frozen blueberries, and about half a fresh pineapple I had just cut up. It was perfectly ripe and super sweet, I'll probably eat the other half here soon LOL
> 
> In the winter I like sweet potato stew type things, lots of veggies. I tend to stick to 'wet' foods, easier to get down and help hydrate.
> 
> Today I'm grilling some zucchini to put on a sandwich, it looked good.
> 
> I do struggle to eat after longer runs, but when my appetite does kick in, watch out!


Ohh I love pineapple! We are trying really hard to eat more fruit here (she says munching on a peach).

My problem is I'm STARVING and craving for really bad things like pizza which I can just shove in the oven while I shower so I think the key is to have nice healthy stuff on hand that I can quickly put together.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> My problem is I'm STARVING and craving for really bad things like pizza which I can just shove in the oven while I shower so I think the key is to have nice healthy stuff on hand that I can quickly put together.


Sounds like you're wanting calories. 
A big bowl of pasta with lots of veggies thrown in is good. If you're any good with peanut sauce that can add some fat to add to the calories. I've discovered hummus pasta through BOSH cooking and it's a great meal for those days that I'm starving.

This was just pasta with home-made hummus, mushrooms, onions, and spinach:









And this is another pasta dish with peas and spinach, this time I didn't but I also make it with great northern beans blended in with the peas and spinach:


----------



## O2.0

Oh and quinoa! I eat a lot of quinoa. Right now I have a pot of it on the stove that I'm cooking in salsa and mushrooms. I'll add beans later. I'm not talented enough to cook beans and quinoa in the same pot, one will end up raw, the other overcooked 

This time of year I also end up wanting saltier foods because of all the sweating. So I don't try to limit salt. I don't eat processed foods with added salt, but I don't limit it in the cooking I do at home. Pizza is pretty salty with the cheese, might be that you just need to add more salt to your home-made dishes


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh those pasta dishes look good! Will definitely think about trying to do something like them - they would probably reheat ok too would they so I could make them the day before!
I do crave salty after running too - I was trying to force electrolytes down horses throat yesterday after a hot day’s showjumping so I should look after myself in the same way really!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> they would probably reheat ok too would they so I could make them the day before!


They do!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I've strained my calf so a few days off is needed. My sister is staying for the weekend so lucky I have help to walk the boxers.


----------



## Cleo38

Oooh pasta & hummus is bloody lovely … I had it for dinner tonight with spinach, grated carrot, grilled broccoli, yellow pepper, red onion, cherry tomatoes & cucumber.

I've not posted on this thread lately but am still out running 3-4 times a week. It's been really beneficial for me lately as I've had quite a stressful few months. Lovely 5mile run this morning, quite breezy in places but cooler than recent days which was better for me. I had a lovely experience on the last section, just as I was flagging I turned to run up a track & ended up running through a 'cloud' of Red Admiral butterflies … it was beautiful but I was scared I might hurt them (I didn't!). No idea why so many were gathered there, I've never seen so many butterflies in one area but it made my day


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Oooh pasta & hummus is bloody lovely … I had it for dinner tonight with spinach, grated carrot, grilled broccoli, yellow pepper, red onion, cherry tomatoes & cucumber.
> 
> I've not posted on this thread lately but am still out running 3-4 times a week. It's been really beneficial for me lately as I've had quite a stressful few months. Lovely 5mile run this morning, quite breezy in places but cooler than recent days which was better for me. I had a lovely experience on the last section, just as I was flagging I turned to run up a track & ended up running through a 'cloud' of Red Admiral butterflies … it was beautiful but I was scared I might hurt them (I didn't!). No idea why so many were gathered there, I've never seen so many butterflies in one area but it made my day


Sounds lovely. I love running off road.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds lovely. I love running off road.


It's beautiful where I run atm as the borders of the fields are full of wild flowers. I've seen a family of foxes this week, the cubs are gorgeous & I usually stop for a few mins to watch them playing


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've strained my calf so a few days off is needed. My sister is staying for the weekend so lucky I have help to walk the boxers.


Oh no! Hope it heals quickly! 
I suck at taking time off for injury but I do know it's the best route.



Cleo38 said:


> Oooh pasta & hummus is bloody lovely … I had it for dinner tonight with spinach, grated carrot, grilled broccoli, yellow pepper, red onion, cherry tomatoes & cucumber.


I don't know why it never occurred to me before, but once I saw it on BOSH and then tried it, I can't believe I never did it before  Your combo sounds delicious!

We have a major front coming through so rain all day which is actually a nice change. And even better I have a friend who's game for a wet hike, so off we went to one of my favorite state parks and because of the weather had the entire place to ourselves. Was so nice as it's usually busy on the weekends (or near the weekend). 
The pups had a blast


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! Hope it heals quickly!
> I suck at taking time off for injury but I do know it's the best route.
> 
> I don't know why it never occurred to me before, but once I saw it on BOSH and then tried it, I can't believe I never did it before  Your combo sounds delicious!
> 
> We have a major front coming through so rain all day which is actually a nice change. And even better I have a friend who's game for a wet hike, so off we went to one of my favorite state parks and because of the weather had the entire place to ourselves. Was so nice as it's usually busy on the weekends (or near the weekend).
> The pups had a blast


That looks great fun I love wet days.


----------



## Boxer123

Calf is on the mend weekend off so hopefully a nice long one at some point next week.


----------



## Ringypie

7 long hilly miles last night. It’s funny everything seems to hurt for the first 2-3 miles then once I get going and everything settles it’s so much nicer, even the hills feel doable rather than a hard slog! Even managed to up my pace for the last half mile to under 8.5 minute / mile. I have no idea how you superfit people keep that pace for a whole 10k or half marathon!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 7 long hilly miles last night. It's funny everything seems to hurt for the first 2-3 miles then once I get going and everything settles it's so much nicer, even the hills feel doable rather than a hard slog! Even managed to up my pace for the last half mile to under 8.5 minute / mile. I have no idea how you superfit people keep that pace for a whole 10k or half marathon!


I never do I am just not fast I often find the first few miles difficult then the body wakes up. A slow 5 miler for me today very wet.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I never do I am just not fast I often find the first few miles difficult then the body wakes up. A slow 5 miler for me today very wet.


I am more of a plodder really - I'm delighted if I get round a 10k in under an hour, and half's I'm just delighted to finish! I'm in awe of the speedy people - I don't think I could ever run comfortably at the speed they do over any kind of distance!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I am more of a plodder really - I'm delighted if I get round a 10k in under an hour, and half's I'm just delighted to finish! I'm in awe of the speedy people - I don't think I could ever run comfortably at the speed they do over any kind of distance!


I'm the same I'm just chuffed to finish.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 7 long hilly miles last night. It's funny everything seems to hurt for the first 2-3 miles then once I get going and everything settles it's so much nicer, even the hills feel doable rather than a hard slog! Even managed to up my pace for the last half mile to under 8.5 minute / mile. I have no idea how you superfit people keep that pace for a whole 10k or half marathon!


I'm the same way, takes a good 3 miles to even get my body to fully wake up 
8.5 minute mile is blazing fast by my standards LOL! I'm old and slow, I was thrilled to get a 12.5 minute mile on today's run, granted part of it is so steep there are stairs, more like box jump type things in the side of the hill, I'm slow going up them 'cause *gasp* it's steep, and slow going down them 'cause I'm a clutz and I don't want to fall 



Boxer123 said:


> I never do I am just not fast I often find the first few miles difficult then the body wakes up. A slow 5 miler for me today very wet.


Did the calf behave hopefully? 
I'm off to the chiro to get my hamstring figured out. It has not wanted to behave lately.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm the same way, takes a good 3 miles to even get my body to fully wake up
> 8.5 minute mile is blazing fast by my standards LOL! I'm old and slow, I was thrilled to get a 12.5 minute mile on today's run, granted part of it is so steep there are stairs, more like box jump type things in the side of the hill, I'm slow going up them 'cause *gasp* it's steep, and slow going down them 'cause I'm a clutz and I don't want to fall
> 
> Did the calf behave hopefully?
> I'm off to the chiro to get my hamstring figured out. It has not wanted to behave lately.


It seems ok I'm going slow and steady. I don't stretch enough. I'm going to try a long one Sunday,


----------



## Cleo38

I wimped out today, took the dogs out for a walk this morning & got soaking wet so decided I didn't want to run in the pouring rain. Instead I opted for my treadmill, 5 miles which on a treadmill can seem like forever but I ended up watching a couple of episodes of Family Guy … OMG, so funny! Although I really should be careful watching programmes that make me laugh when on I'm on my treadmill as I'm going to go flying off one day


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I wimped out today, took the dogs out for a walk this morning & got soaking wet so decided I didn't want to run in the pouring rain. Instead I opted for my treadmill, 5 miles which on a treadmill can seem like forever but I ended up watching a couple of episodes of Family Guy … OMG, so funny! Although I really should be careful watching programmes that make me laugh when on I'm on my treadmill as I'm going to go flying off one day


I love family guy. The rain has been a bit much. I'm fed up of being wet.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I'm the same way, takes a good 3 miles to even get my body to fully wake up
> 8.5 minute mile is blazing fast by my standards LOL! I'm old and slow, I was thrilled to get a 12.5 minute mile on today's run,


Just to be completely clear I only managed half a mile at that speed egged on by another runner from the club  I nearly died when we stopped lol!
Some downhills are jus as tough as the uphills aren't they - so steep it doesn't feel safe and really hard on the knees!


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I love family guy. The rain has been a bit much. I'm fed up of being wet.


Me too! I have anoraks & waterproof trousers everywhere, trying to dry them off. I don't have the heating on because it's June & it's not cold anyway so everything seems to be taking forever to dry out.

Surprisingly I quite enjoyed my treadmill run, it's so much about mindset I realise & initially I was dreading it but found a DVD I hadn't watched for years so 5 miles flew by.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Some downhills are jus as tough as the uphills aren't they - so steep it doesn't feel safe and really hard on the knees!


My knees (quads) have finally gotten stronger for the downhills and I don't find them as jarring, but I do worry on technical or wet downhills that I'm going to slip and/or trip and fall. My last bad fall on a downhill left me with a nasty bruised gluteus maximus that took weeks to recover from. I somehow managed to land on the ONE rock jutting out and ugh! It hurt!



Cleo38 said:


> Surprisingly I quite enjoyed my treadmill run, it's so much about mindset I realise & initially I was dreading it but found a DVD I hadn't watched for years so 5 miles flew by.


I need to steal some of your treadmill mojo  I hate an indoor workout, though I do like the idea of watching a good show while running. 
It's actually chilly today by our standards, all the way down to mid 60's (about 18 celsius) and raining. Made for a lovely run this morning. And right now I'm wearing a sweater! Back up to the 90's tomorrow though.


----------



## O2.0

Another pasta creation @Ringypie - I do like stuffing myself with pasta 

This one has an avocado 'sauce' on it that was lovely. I took two avocados, two giant handfuls of fresh spinach, juice of one lime, salt, pepper, garlic and threw it all in the food processor until completely blended. Mixed that all over the pasta, added artichoke hearts and cherry tomatoes. That on it's own was lovely. 
But I also had some zucchini that needed using up so I cooked that up with some mushrooms, onion, and bell pepper and threw all of that on top of the avocado pasta mess.










5 miles yesterday and today plus yard-work pulling a mess of overgrown ivy, briars, and weeds. Fighting the ivy wore me out more than the running! 
And apparently fighting briars while wearing shorts and flip-flops was not one of my smarter moves. I now look like I have some sort of pox :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Another pasta creation @Ringypie - I do like stuffing myself with pasta
> 
> This one has an avocado 'sauce' on it that was lovely. I took two avocados, two giant handfuls of fresh spinach, juice of one lime, salt, pepper, garlic and threw it all in the food processor until completely blended. Mixed that all over the pasta, added artichoke hearts and cherry tomatoes. That on it's own was lovely.
> But I also had some zucchini that needed using up so I cooked that up with some mushrooms, onion, and bell pepper and threw all of that on top of the avocado pasta mess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 miles yesterday and today plus yard-work pulling a mess of overgrown ivy, briars, and weeds. Fighting the ivy wore me out more than the running!
> And apparently fighting briars while wearing shorts and flip-flops was not one of my smarter moves. I now look like I have some sort of pox :Hilarious:Hilarious


That looks tasty. I managed 5 miles yesterday aiming for a long one tomorrow. The sun has rejoined us for a couple of days.


----------



## Ringypie

I made a big cous cous creation last night as my husband is doing a 24 hour relay thing. Couscous with pesto, pine nuts, cherry tomatoes, cucumber and sweet corn. I made so much it will do for lunch today as well as snacks for him!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I made a big cous cous creation last night as my husband is doing a 24 hour relay thing. Couscous with pesto, pine nuts, cherry tomatoes, cucumber and sweet corn. I made so much it will do for lunch today as well as snacks for him!


Yum! I love couscous  


Boxer123 said:


> The sun has rejoined us for a couple of days.


Yay for sun! I hope your long run goes well  
I won't be celebrating sun today, Saturdays I run later in the day because of mom duties, and I usually cook this time of year. :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning now off for a big dinner with step dad for Father's Day.


----------



## Cleo38

I've had a week off & ran every day, it was fantastic! Apart from one run (really muggy & I felt as if I was going to pass out I was so hot!!), every one has been so enjoyable.

I really pushed myself & had a couple of longer runs (8 & 10 miles), they weren't planned but i felt so energised that I just kept going. Worked out that I've done 45 miles (starting from last Saturday) & really wanted to round it up to 50 tomorrow but my right foot is killing me. From what I've read it sounds like peroneal tendonitis. Am hoping it miraculously gets better over night so I can get my morning run in tomorrow before going back to work on Monday.

Even if I don't then it's still a great achievement for me. No way would I ever have thought I could do this!!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I've had a week off & ran every day, it was fantastic! Apart from one run (really muggy & I felt as if I was going to pass out I was so hot!!), every one has been so enjoyable.
> 
> I really pushed myself & had a couple of longer runs (8 & 10 miles), they weren't planned but i felt so energised that I just kept going. Worked out that I've done 45 miles (starting from last Saturday) & really wanted to round it up to 50 tomorrow but my right foot is killing me. From what I've read it sounds like peroneal tendonitis but am hoping it miraculously gets better over night so I can get my morning run in tomorrow before going back to work on Monday.
> 
> Even if I don't then it's still a great achievement for me. No way would I ever have thought I could do this!!


Cleo that's fantastic! Well done!!
I hope your foot behaves tomorrow. Do you have any Traumeel? I love that stuff, great for soft-tissue soreness. (Good on dogs too.)

I know you're all tired of hearing moan about how hot it is, but it's HOT! Did 5 miles early this morning then another 3 around 11:00am and just about melted. 
Have a 50K in September, might wimp out and drop down to the 25K.... But I'll wait until I'm not so hot to decide


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I've had a week off & ran every day, it was fantastic! Apart from one run (really muggy & I felt as if I was going to pass out I was so hot!!), every one has been so enjoyable.
> 
> I really pushed myself & had a couple of longer runs (8 & 10 miles), they weren't planned but i felt so energised that I just kept going. Worked out that I've done 45 miles (starting from last Saturday) & really wanted to round it up to 50 tomorrow but my right foot is killing me. From what I've read it sounds like peroneal tendonitis but am hoping it miraculously gets better over night so I can get my morning run in tomorrow before going back to work on Monday.
> 
> Even if I don't then it's still a great achievement for me. No way would I ever have thought I could do this!!


Well done I love the holidays loads of running. Have you iced the foot ? I sometimes get a bit of strain when I up the mileage.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Well done I love the holidays loads of running. Have you iced the foot ? I sometimes get a bit of strain when I up the mileage.


Am sitting here with a packet of frozen peas on it (no traumeel @O2.0 but have ordered some). I think it was a section of farm track that was very uneven & meant I had to run at an angle. It's been fine all day but when I sat down this evening it flared up.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Am sitting here with a packet of frozen peas on it (no traumeel @O2.0 but have ordered some). I think it was a section of farm track that was very uneven & meant I had to run at an angle. It's been fine all day but when I sat down this evening it flared up.


My general rule is if it doesn't hurt while you're moving, you're good to run on it. At my age, with me, everything hurts when I stop moving LOL


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> My general rule is if it doesn't hurt while you're moving, you're good to run on it. At my age, with me, everything hurts when I stop moving LOL


I always think a good nights sleep & it will a be sorted!

Am currently battling with Archer who want to play with the tea towel that I've wrapped around the packet of peas or he wants to eat the peas!! This isn't the relaxing evening I had planned


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I always think a good nights sleep & it will a be sorted!
> 
> Am currently battling with Archer who want to play with the tea towel that I've wrapped around the packet of peas or he wants to eat the peas!! This isn't the relaxing evening I had planned


:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Cleo38 said:


> I've had a week off & ran every day, it was fantastic! Apart from one run (really muggy & I felt as if I was going to pass out I was so hot!!), every one has been so enjoyable.
> 
> I really pushed myself & had a couple of longer runs (8 & 10 miles), they weren't planned but i felt so energised that I just kept going. Worked out that I've done 45 miles (starting from last Saturday) & really wanted to round it up to 50 tomorrow but my right foot is killing me. From what I've read it sounds like peroneal tendonitis. Am hoping it miraculously gets better over night so I can get my morning run in tomorrow before going back to work on Monday.
> 
> Even if I don't then it's still a great achievement for me. No way would I ever have thought I could do this!!


That's awesome well done!

A very hot 11ish k for us today - the Sydling Hill race. It was absolutely beautiful - stunning weather and gorgeous scenery, loved it! And the medal!! I'm not sure I can post a pic on here as it features the rude man of Cerne complete with his rather large appendage!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I always think a good nights sleep & it will a be sorted!
> 
> Am currently battling with Archer who want to play with the tea towel that I've wrapped around the packet of peas or he wants to eat the peas!! This isn't the relaxing evening I had planned


How's the foot ? Nothing is ever relaxIng with dogs I've long since given up trying to have a long soak in the bath as Loki insists upon letting himself in.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's awesome well done!
> 
> A very hot 11ish k for us today - the Sydling Hill race. It was absolutely beautiful - stunning weather and gorgeous scenery, loved it! And the medal!! I'm not sure I can post a pic on here as it features the rude man of Cerne complete with his rather large appendage!


 I think we can handle it. Well done it was warm this weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

G














10.5 miles today. Loki came out for a warm up which took ages because.. we found a scary thing, met 3 boxers and then he made friends with a horse.

I'm sure it was talking to him he just laid down to look at it. The owner said the horse was normally scared of dogs.

Sox joined me for a mile but quite frankly is to hot and tired to go much further.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> How's the foot ? Nothing is ever relaxIng with dogs I've long since given up trying to have a long soak in the bath as Loki insists upon letting himself in.


Thanks for asking ... it was so painful in the night that it woke me up then in the morning it seemed much better. So I thought I would get those last miles in on my treadmill. 
How stupid of me, a mile in & the pains started & this time it was around my ankle as well so I stopped. It's still sore, I was hobbling a bit at dog club today but I think if I rest it for a few days it should be fine.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Thanks for asking ... it was so painful in the night that it woke me up then in the morning it seemed much better. So I thought I would get those last miles in on my treadmill.
> How stupid of me, a mile in & the pains started & this time it was around my ankle as well so I stopped. It's still sore, I was hobbling a bit at dog club today but I think if I rest it for a few days it should be fine.


Ah no sounds sore it's not plantar fasciitis is it I had that once and the pain woke me up.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Ah no sounds sore it's not plantar fasciitis is it I had that once and the pain woke me up.


From what I've read it sounds like peroneal tendonitis. I've never had it before so am hoping it was just due to do lots of running & my last run being on a bit of a slope. I've run that track lots of times but if my tendon was already suffering a bit due to running every day then running at that angle may have triggered it.

I so wanted to hit 50 but in reality it's only a number, not much different from 48 (if I add the mile from my treadmill run!) & if I carried on to get to it then I may have made it a lot worse.

But I have really enjoyed being able to run every day, I really feel it's been so beneficial for me, not just physically but mentally (have had quite a bit of stress lately). I was also thinking about how for the first time in my life I actually feel happy with my body, a proper connection for once. I don't feel I am battling against as I constantly used to & I think that's due to running.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> But I have really enjoyed being able to run every day, I really feel it's been so beneficial for me, not just physically but mentally (have had quite a bit of stress lately). I was also thinking about how for the first time in my life I actually feel happy with my body, a proper connection & don't feel I am battling against as I constantly used to & I think that's due to running.


This is so true I think.
For women especially there is such an emphasis on how our bodies look rather than what our bodies can do, and making that mental switch can really make a difference in how we feel and get along with our bodies. Aging helps too, but that doesn't apply to you 
I've gotten so much less self conscious about my physical 'flaws' with running. You get to the point where you're okay with it all, it is what it is!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> From what I've read it sounds like peroneal tendonitis. I've never had it before so am hoping it was just due to do lots of running & my last run being on a bit of a slope. I've run that track lots of times but if my tendon was already suffering a bit due to running every day then running at that angle may have triggered it.
> 
> I so wanted to hit 50 but in reality it's only a number, not much different from 48 (if I add the mile from my treadmill run!) & if I carried on to get to it then I may have made it a lot worse.
> 
> But I have really enjoyed being able to run every day, I really feel it's been so beneficial for me, not just physically but mentally (have had quite a bit of stress lately). I was also thinking about how for the first time in my life I actually feel happy with my body, a proper connection for once. I don't feel I am battling against as I constantly used to & I think that's due to running.


I try and get out every day even if it's a few slow miles. It definitely helps with stress. I spent my teens and twenties hating my body, I've never been big but have small boobs and felt flabby then I started running and now I actually quite like myself but mostly I think I'm amazed at how far I can run I feel healthy.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> This is so true I think.
> For women especially there is such an emphasis on how our bodies look rather than what our bodies can do, and making that mental switch can really make a difference in how we feel and get along with our bodies. Aging helps too, but that doesn't apply to you
> I've gotten so much less self conscious about my physical 'flaws' with running. You get to the point where you're okay with it all, it is what it is!


Definitely! It's not perfect but it's functional despite all the abuse I have put it through. I am stronger than I have ever been & have overcome my health problems (back flares up occasionally if I sit down for too long), & I no longer feel such a disconnection as I have always felt previously.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> This is so true I think.
> For women especially there is such an emphasis on how our bodies look rather than what our bodies can do, and making that mental switch can really make a difference in how we feel and get along with our bodies. Aging helps too, but that doesn't apply to you
> I've gotten so much less self conscious about my physical 'flaws' with running. You get to the point where you're okay with it all, it is what it is!


My sis is 23 I try and explain this to her. She wants a boob job it makes me sad because she is gorgeous also it is far more important you are fit and healthy.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> My sis is 23 I try and explain this to her. She wants a boob job it makes me sad because she is gorgeous also it is far more important you are fit and healthy.


It's so sad what we do to ourselves at times. I have spent most of my life fighting my body & yet it seems such a waste now when I look back. I was never happy with it, despite not wanting to conform to stereotypes but now I have found something that works for me & has made such a massive difference.


----------



## O2.0

I’ve never minded having small boobs (other than when things don’t fit right because of it), but I have minded having big thighs forever. Now I’m just happy that they get me up hills


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've never minded having small boobs (other than when things don't fit right because of it), but I have minded having big thighs forever. Now I'm just happy that they get me up hills


No I think it's great now no issues running some of my friends have to have industrial sports bras.


----------



## Ringypie

That’s what I love about running at the level I do - you see women of all ages and all sizes going along at their own speed, all doing fantastically. It’s so good for self confidence and mental health!
Oh and here’s the medal! Sorry if it offends anyone!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> That's what I love about running at the level I do - you see women of all ages and all sizes going along at their own speed, all doing fantastically. It's so good for self confidence and mental health!
> Oh and here's the medal! Sorry if it offends anyone!


Ha ha that is awesome!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's what I love about running at the level I do - you see women of all ages and all sizes going along at their own speed, all doing fantastically. It's so good for self confidence and mental health!
> Oh and here's the medal! Sorry if it offends anyone!


Great medal.


----------



## Ringypie

5 hot miles for me today. Something interesting I have discovered is that while everyone else seems to be struggling running in the heat, I don’t seem to have the initial horrid couple of miles until my body adjusts! And although I’m hot I’m really enjoying it! Slightly bizarre but I wonder if it has anything to do with having spent my first 11 years in a much hotter climate than the UK???


----------



## Cleo38

Ringypie said:


> 5 hot miles for me today. Something interesting I have discovered is that while everyone else seems to be struggling running in the heat, I don't seem to have the initial horrid couple of miles until my body adjusts! And although I'm hot I'm really enjoying it! Slightly bizarre but I wonder if it has anything to do with having spent my first 11 years in a much hotter climate than the UK???


I can barely walk when it's hot let alone run! I hate the heat & never seem to adjust to it. Last year I was getting up at 5am even at weekends to get a run in before it got too warm. Funny I seem to cope much better when it's cold & find that my body adjusts to that much easier.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I can barely walk when it's hot let alone run! I hate the heat & never seem to adjust to it. Last year I was getting up at 5am even at weekends to get a run in before it got too warm. Funny I seem to cope much better when it's cold & find that my body adjusts to that much easier.


I'm the same I hate the heat and have to run really early or I can't do it.


----------



## O2.0

I don't have much choice about the heat, the coolest it will get these days is high 60's (about 20 Celsius) and high humidity. I don't notice my body feels any different other than I tire faster in the heat, but good hydration mitigates that mostly. 
Winter's challenge is not getting chilled after my run, 'cause when I do, I can't seem to warm back up all day, it's miserable!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I don't have much choice about the heat, the coolest it will get these days is high 60's (about 20 Celsius) and high humidity. I don't notice my body feels any different other than I tire faster in the heat, but good hydration mitigates that mostly.
> Winter's challenge is not getting chilled after my run, 'cause when I do, I can't seem to warm back up all day, it's miserable!


I'm terrible with getting cold after running. Over the winter to warm up I need either a soak long in the bath or if I shower then pyjamas, dressing gown, hot water bottle and a cuppa!


----------



## Cleo38

Ringypie said:


> I'm terrible with getting cold after running. Over the winter to warm up I need either a soak long in the bath or if I shower then pyjamas, dressing gown, hot water bottle and a cuppa!


I seem to stay warm for ages, even when it's really cold. Maybe that's because I lived in houses with no central heating when I was younger & in my 20's.

Meant to ask …. has anyone been to have a gait analysis (or similar) & was it beneficial? Am wondering if it's something I should consider doing especially now I've had an injury. In some ways I can't be bothered to have to go & get it done but maybe I should consider it


----------



## Ringypie

Cleo38 said:


> I seem to stay warm for ages, even when it's really cold. Maybe that's because I lived in houses with no central heating when I was younger & in my 20's.


It's interesting isn't it - I wonder whether it's to do with how our metabolism works, and if this due to our different lives? I didn't have to struggle to stay warm for my first 11 years of life living where I did - winter in England was a very unpleasant experience at first!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm terrible with getting cold after running. Over the winter to warm up I need either a soak long in the bath or if I shower then pyjamas, dressing gown, hot water bottle and a cuppa!


I get the cold in me easy I love getting all cosy after a long winter run.



Cleo38 said:


> I seem to stay warm for ages, even when it's really cold. Maybe that's because I lived in houses with no central heating when I was younger & in my 20's.
> 
> Meant to ask …. has anyone been to have a gait analysis (or similar) & was it beneficial? Am wondering if it's something I should consider doing especially now I've had an injury. In some ways I can't be bothered to have to go & get it done but maybe I should consider it


I did when I first started running it was quite interesting and helped with my trainer choice I've not had it done since.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> Meant to ask …. has anyone been to have a gait analysis (or similar) & was it beneficial? Am wondering if it's something I should consider doing especially now I've had an injury. In some ways I can't be bothered to have to go & get it done but maybe I should consider it


No, never had. I did watch a few videos on form and try to make sure I don't slump when I get tired, deliberately open my chest up, that sort of thing, but nothing other than that.

7.5 miles today, was going to go further, but apparently there was a mountain bikers event at the state park we were in and I got thoroughly fed up with dodging bikers. Thankfully most were perfectly courteous but I got annoyed with the few who felt no need to alert me that they were behind me, or decide to announce "rider up" when they were on top of me enguin
The one who really pissed me off though was some jackleg who despite me warning clearly that there was a snake on the trail, not only didn't avoid him but deliberately ran over the totally harmless watersnake. :Rage:Rage:Rage

Before being run over. 









He scurried off after being run over, I hope he was okay 

Going to go to a different park next weekend with harder trails, completely impassable with bikes, so that should be nicer


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> No, never had. I did watch a few videos on form and try to make sure I don't slump when I get tired, deliberately open my chest up, that sort of thing, but nothing other than that.
> 
> 7.5 miles today, was going to go further, but apparently there was a mountain bikers event at the state park we were in and I got thoroughly fed up with dodging bikers. Thankfully most were perfectly courteous but I got annoyed with the few who felt no need to alert me that they were behind me, or decide to announce "rider up" when they were on top of me enguin
> The one who really pissed me off though was some jackleg who despite me warning clearly that there was a snake on the trail, not only didn't avoid him but deliberately ran over the totally harmless watersnake. :Rage:Rage:Rage
> 
> Before being run over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He scurried off after being run over, I hope he was okay
> 
> Going to go to a different park next weekend with harder trails, completely impassable with bikes, so that should be nicer


How mean why do that ! I haven't run this weekend the strange heatwave yesterday left me feeling shattered. I had a nice walk with my boys at 5am. I plan to run tomorrow before work. Just had a huge plate of lentil chilli and pasta so need to run that off


----------



## Cleo38

That's awful about the snake @O2.0 , why are some people so cruel? 

I haven't been out for over a week now due to my injury. Turns out that it was plantar fasciitis, as diagnosed by Dr Google but confirmed by the physio who treats my dogs . 
A much more common injury & less serious although the pain was unbearable for a while & I couldn't weight bear at all for a couple of days. Limping around then started to put my back out …. oh, the joys of getting older!!!

Anyway on Saturday it felt much better & Sunday I wasn't limping at all so am hoping to go for a gentle run on Wednesday.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> That's awful about the snake @O2.0 , why are some people so cruel?
> 
> I haven't been out for over a week now due to my injury. Turns out that it was plantar fasciitis, as diagnosed by Dr Google but confirmed by the physio who treats my dogs . A much more common injury & less serious although the pain was unbearable for a few days as I couldn't weight bear at all for a couple of days. Limping around then started to put my back out …. oh, the joys of getting older!!!
> 
> Anyway on Saturday it felt much better & Sunday I wasn't limping at all so am hoping to go for a gentle run on Wednesday.


I had that years ago painful! I found stretches helped avoid it . The pain was bonkers.


----------



## O2.0

Oh @Cleo38 plantar faciitis sucks! BTDT 
I switched to 'zero drop' shoes and did some foot strengthening exercises, this was over a year ago now and haven't had any issues since. Might be two years now....
The shoe thing is very individual, for me the Altra brand shoes work beautifully, might be worth seeing what works for you. Oh, and if you don't already, try to keep track of how many miles you have on your shoes and know when to switch them. I can make it about 500 miles on a pair before I can tell it's time to switch.


----------



## Cleo38

Oh it really was painful! It got worse each day then all of a sudden seemed to get better. I was sensible & did stretches, used ice, rested & also used my TENS machine which seemed to make a difference. I also bought some compressions socks & put a pair on my affected foot & instantly it helped.

Definitely thinking about some new trainers though as although I alternate my pairs (ASICS) it might be time for some new ones. Funny that the Addidas pair I bought from ebay for £5 (I use them for running on my treadmill) have been such a help as they were the only things that felt comfortable.


----------



## O2.0

I thought I'd challenge myself for the month of July and do a running streak. At least a 3 mile run every day this month. I may be regretting this, but we shall see


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I thought I'd challenge myself for the month of July and do a running streak. At least a 3 mile run every day this month. I may be regretting this, but we shall see


I really wish I could make time to do something like this! 
Hot sweaty summer Handicap last night. Going back to my comment about running well in the heat I felt horrid all the way with a bit of a stitch and hot, got back to find i'd knocked 2 minutes off my previous time!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I really wish I could make time to do something like this!
> Hot sweaty summer Handicap last night. Going back to my comment about running well in the heat I felt horrid all the way with a bit of a stitch and hot, got back to find i'd knocked 2 minutes off my previous time!


Nice!!

I like to play a fun game of getting hot, drenched in sweat, and dying. Come inside and down ice water and sit int he AC with my sweaty clothes on, and promptly get uncomfortably chilled


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Nice!!
> 
> I like to play a fun game of getting hot, drenched in sweat, and dying. Come inside and down ice water and sit int he AC with my sweaty clothes on, and promptly get uncomfortably chilled


Ooh not good - I remember doing that when I was younger and still living abroad. Problem was as soon as I moved away from the ac I was hot again!


----------



## O2.0

A very sweaty and tough 7.7 miles today, did 4.5 on my own, then met up with OH and jogged/hiked with him. 
It's at a State Park in the Appalachians that I love, but it's also a good butt-kicker with some serious climbs. 

All the weekend warriors were out for the 4th of July. I saw a lot of people who looked like they had bitten off more than they could chew. I do worry about them, but they looked like they had extra personnel out today too. 
One pair of bikers looked really awful, they had dismounted to walk up a switchback, that was actually not that bad (considering how bad it was going to get) and I had that internal battle of "do I ask if they're okay, or do I just cheerily wave and not draw attention to the situation?" I opted for the latter.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> A very sweaty and tough 7.7 miles today, did 4.5 on my own, then met up with OH and jogged/hiked with him.
> It's at a State Park in the Appalachians that I love, but it's also a good butt-kicker with some serious climbs.
> 
> All the weekend warriors were out for the 4th of July. I saw a lot of people who looked like they had bitten off more than they could chew. I do worry about them, but they looked like they had extra personnel out today too.
> One pair of bikers looked really awful, they had dismounted to walk up a switchback, that was actually not that bad (considering how bad it was going to get) and I had that internal battle of "do I ask if they're okay, or do I just cheerily wave and not draw attention to the situation?" I opted for the latter.


I do envy your stomping ground I bet it's amazing to run on. I like a wave from people when I have hit the wall.


----------



## O2.0

I forgot a photo! This stretch is hikers only, you can't quite tell how steep it is here, but you go up about 700 feet in less than half a mile. My glutes and hammies are talking to me LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I forgot a photo! This stretch is hikers only, you can't quite tell how steep it is here, but you go up about 700 feet in less than half a mile. My glutes and hammies are talking to me LOL!
> View attachment 409170


That looks intense I would struggle.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> That looks intense I would struggle.


LOL I was definitely struggling. It's so pretty though, several waterfalls, stream crossings, and it's not all super challenging either, the downhills are fun


----------



## O2.0

After yesterday's workout I was not looking forward to 3 miles today, then I went to lace up my shoes and  Sadness! My favorite pair!










But I switched shoes and got my sorry ass out there for 3.45 miles. It sucked, but it's done :Meh
Then an email to Altra's customer service. Hoping for a positive outcome.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> After yesterday's workout I was not looking forward to 3 miles today, then I went to lace up my shoes and  Sadness! My favorite pair!
> 
> View attachment 409259
> 
> 
> But I switched shoes and got my sorry ass out there for 3.45 miles. It sucked, but it's done :Meh
> Then an email to Altra's customer service. Hoping for a positive outcome.


Oh no I go through running trainers almost as fast as I do knickers I think it's running off road. I managed 6 miles this morning struggling getting up at the moment.


----------



## O2.0

Wow that was fast! I emailed them at 1:15, just got of the phone now at 1:45 and have replacement shoes on the way. Terrific customer service. Woo hoo! Still an Altra fan


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I forgot a photo! This stretch is hikers only, you can't quite tell how steep it is here, but you go up about 700 feet in less than half a mile. My glutes and hammies are talking to me LOL!
> View attachment 409170


Ohh that's beautiful!

I did a 10k last night. It was quite hilly around the lanes just below Dartmoor and I was very envious of some of the houses - beautiful stone cottages with land for the horse! Pleased with my time too, 57 minutes - my quickest 10k yet.


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles this morning the weather is a bit more friendly today.



Ringypie said:


> Ohh that's beautiful!
> 
> I did a 10k last night. It was quite hilly around the lanes just below Dartmoor and I was very envious of some of the houses - beautiful stone cottages with land for the horse! Pleased with my time too, 57 minutes - my quickest 10k yet.


I'm always jealous of peoples houses how do they get so rich ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 7 miles this morning the weather is a bit more friendly today.
> 
> I'm always jealous of peoples houses how do they get so rich ?


It's not fair is it! I don't want an enormous mansion or masses of land - a little cottage with a couple of acres for Ringo would be perfect!


----------



## Cleo38

Ringypie said:


> It's not fair is it! I don't want an enormous mansion or masses of land - a little cottage with a couple of acres for Ringo would be perfect!


Me too! Am lucky in that I do have an old (lopsided) cottage with a fair sized garden & lots of fields surrounding me that I can use but lots of things are starting to need repairing/replacing & I can't afford it 

I'm not usually envious of people but one of the women (& her husband who is part of a farming family) at my IPO club recently bought their own wood approx. 75acres …. I was totally envious at that. It would be my idea of winning the lottery having that space that I could be on my own with the dogs just pottering about


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm always jealous of peoples houses how do they get so rich ?


Ha ha! I'm the same way! 
Like Cleo, we're lucky, we have a nice house and land, but we just spent 2 years paying off the new windows, now we need a new roof. House maintenance is expensive!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! I'm the same way!
> Like Cleo, we're lucky, we have a nice house and land, but we just spent 2 years paying off the new windows, now we need a new roof. House maintenance is expensive!


Maybe I should get my Loki into modelling work ? I'm not so worried about a big house but would love lots of land for the boys.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 409313
> 
> 
> Maybe I should get my Loki into modelling work ? I'm not so worried about a big house but would love lots of land for the boys.


Oooh you might be on to something there! 

My son and I were at the farmer's market about a month ago, he had just finished 2 hours of a hard work-out at his sword-fighting class, covered in sweat, hair plastered to his head, and this woman walks up to him, and announces forcefully "You need to model. No, really, you need to model, you have the height, the face..." she went on and on, my son was totally taken aback and just standing there politely, not knowing how to respond. Awesome mom that I am, I hung back and just left him there to suffer, it was hilarious to me  
Spent the rest of the day calling him 'pretty boy' and teasing him


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oooh you might be on to something there!
> 
> My son and I were at the farmer's market about a month ago, he had just finished 2 hours of a hard work-out at his sword-fighting class, covered in sweat, hair plastered to his head, and this woman walks up to him, and announces forcefully "You need to model. No, really, you need to model, you have the height, the face..." she went on and on, my son was totally taken aback and just standing there politely, not knowing how to respond. Awesome mom that I am, I hung back and just left him there to suffer, it was hilarious to me
> Spent the rest of the day calling him 'pretty boy' and teasing him


What do you say ! Mean mum sounds like what mine would do  Loki would accept payment in the form of tennis balls I would assume.


----------



## Guest

Just wondering if anyone uses those 'no tie' laces? I believe theres a few different types on the market.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses those 'no tie' laces? I believe theres a few different types on the market.


I had solomans which had a toggle you tightened. Is that the same ? They were off road shoes water proof. Mainly for trail running. I still had to stop to tighten the toggle,


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I had solomans which had a toggle you tightened. Is that the same ? They were off road shoes water proof. Mainly for trail running. I still had to stop to tighten the toggle,


Yes that's one type I've seen. Good to know. I mainly walk but also do agility and I don't want my shoes flying off while I'm running a course!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Yes that's one type I've seen. Good to know. I mainly walk but also do agility and I don't want my shoes flying off while I'm running a course!


They kept them on fine because they were trail shoes they were slightly harder than running shoes and you could really feel it after a while. I used them for walking a lot and they were good.


----------



## O2.0

McKenzie said:


> Just wondering if anyone uses those 'no tie' laces? I believe theres a few different types on the market.


My husband loves them, I hate them. I had solomons like @Boxer123 and had the same issues, as soon as you get in to any rough terrain, they loosen and that's not what you want. Super annoying.

There are also gripper things you can use instead of tying your shoes. They attach to the end of your laces, you choke them up to the last lace hole and it holds the laces there. I haven't any personal experience though myself. I just double knot my shoes


----------



## Ringypie

6.5 hot miles yesterday including a big big hill. Annoyingly I met a tractor on the way up the hill so had to run back down to a passing place. So hard to settle back into my hill climbing shuffle after I’ve stopped!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 6.5 hot miles yesterday including a big big hill. Annoyingly I met a tractor on the way up the hill so had to run back down to a passing place. So hard to settle back into my hill climbing shuffle after I've stopped!


Should have hitched a lift on the tractor.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Should have hitched a lift on the tractor.


He was going the wrong way otherwise I would have been tempted!


----------



## O2.0

I'm still plowing away at my 5K a day in July goal. Tomorrow is going to suck though, have to be out of the house by 6:50, so run is going to have to happen way too early!


----------



## Cleo38

Back to normal now thankfully. Started running again last Wednesday & took it steady with 3.5 miles to start with then 5 on Friday, 6 on Saturday & Sunday. Today was just over 5 & I felt a slight pull on my foot but have done my stretches & am ok again. Although I don't run long distance having a week off was awful, I really missed running … something I never, ever thought I would say  

Lovely 6 miles this morning, I felt great & wanted to keep going but had so much I needed to do.


----------



## Ringypie

Did a tough 10k last night - really pleased I got in under the hour again in spite of not feeling I was going very fast!
Tonight I signed up for my first marathon..... it’s the marathon version of the 11k I did where I got the awesome medal. So pleased to get a place for hubby and I as it sold out within 15 minutes!


----------



## O2.0

Awesome @Ringypie !

I'm still plugging away at my 5K every day in July. Did a hot 8 miles yesterday and was sure today was going to suck so I set out for just the 5K and ended up doing 5 miles. Felt pretty good  Though today has been one of those eat everything not nailed down days LOL! 
Tomorrow we have a long day out of town so I'll really only have time for a quick 5K in the morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Sounds good @Ringypie tough terrain ? I managed 10 miles yesterday I've signed up for a half in October and have my eyes open for an xmas marathon.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds good @Ringypie tough terrain ? I managed 10 miles yesterday I've signed up for a half in October and have my eyes open for an xmas marathon.


 It's a trail run, 3500ft ascent over 9 hills and apparently it's a long marathon, 27 miles! I may live to regret this!!


----------



## Boxer123

I've sighed up to an xmas marathon in Portsmouth 22 December better get training. My sis is boxer sitting I know who will have the harder day.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> My sis is boxer sitting I know who will have the harder day.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I broke my 5K a day streak yesterday, so bummed. I overslept and didn't have time to get my run in the morning, then came home, had to do kid stuff, then my friend came to pick up her dogs we were dog sitting. We got to talking and walking the dogs, next thing I know it's 8:30 and I still haven't run. I got a 2 mile walk in, but that was it 

But I did get up this morning and run. 3.5 miles. Going to try to keep it up the rest of the month.


----------



## astro2011

Oooo! I'm happy to see this thread after a long break from here! Good to see so many runners. I started running over two years ago. Got a half marathon due in August and first ultra in November.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> I broke my 5K a day streak yesterday, so bummed. I overslept and didn't have time to get my run in the morning, then came home, had to do kid stuff, then my friend came to pick up her dogs we were dog sitting. We got to talking and walking the dogs, next thing I know it's 8:30 and I still haven't run. I got a 2 mile walk in, but that was it
> 
> But I did get up this morning and run. 3.5 miles. Going to try to keep it up the rest of the month.


Don't beat yourself up it's not easy getting out everyday. Sounds like a busy day. I get out most days but sometimes don't make it. The bed is to tempting.


----------



## Boxer123

astro2011 said:


> Oooo! I'm happy to see this thread after a long break from here! Good to see so many runners. I started running over two years ago. Got a half marathon due in August and first ultra in November.


I completed my first ultra last year great day. Which one are you doing ? How's the training going ?


----------



## astro2011

Boxer123 said:


> I completed my first ultra last year great day. Which one are you doing ? How's the training going ?


Doing Glen Ogle 33. I done Edinburgh half marathon and have kinda lost my mojo so entered the Ultra to motivate myself. Trying to get back into the long runs now and just get time on my feet. Got myself a plan to follow, but I'm quite bad at doing my own thing.


----------



## Boxer123

astro2011 said:


> Doing Glen Ogle 33. I done Edinburgh half marathon and have kinda lost my mojo so entered the Ultra to motivate myself. Trying to get back into the long runs now and just get time on my feet. Got myself a plan to follow, but I'm quite bad at doing my own thing.


I'm the same I think as long as you get the long runs in it's ok. That looks like a beautiful race.


----------



## astro2011

I try to get three or four runs in a week, with a long run and a speed run when training for a race, but I never fully stick to plans. Life gets in the way too much eh. I'm sure it's gonna be brilliant just hoping for no snow or downpours like last year. Planning on entering The Fling ballot so should look good for me on application.


----------



## Boxer123

astro2011 said:


> I try to get three or four runs in a week, with a long run and a speed run when training for a race, but I never fully stick to plans. Life gets in the way too much eh. I'm sure it's gonna be brilliant just hoping for no snow or downpours like last year. Planning on entering The Fling ballot so should look good for me on application.


Wow that looks hard !


----------



## astro2011

Boxer123 said:


> Wow that looks hard !


Oh yeah I can see me crying through it if I get in haha! However the views are incredible!


----------



## Boxer123

astro2011 said:


> Oh yeah I can see me crying through it if I get in haha! However the views are incredible!


Your not trying hard enough if you don't cry


----------



## O2.0

astro2011 said:


> Doing Glen Ogle 33.


Oh that looks fun! I would love to do an ultra or a through hike in Scotland 

I did my first ultra last November and doing another in September. Like an idiot I chose the toughest one in the state, so just hoping to make the half way cut-off time so they let me keep going 
It has some crazy climbs so I'm working a lot on my climb/hiking skills this summer


----------



## astro2011

O2.0 said:


> Oh that looks fun! I would love to do an ultra or a through hike in Scotland
> 
> I did my first ultra last November and doing another in September. Like an idiot I chose the toughest one in the state, so just hoping to make the half way cut-off time so they let me keep going
> It has some crazy climbs so I'm working a lot on my climb/hiking skills this summer





O2.0 said:


> Oh that looks fun! I would love to do an ultra or a through hike in Scotland
> 
> I did my first ultra last November and doing another in September. Like an idiot I chose the toughest one in the state, so just hoping to make the half way cut-off time so they let me keep going
> It has some crazy climbs so I'm working a lot on my climb/hiking skills this summer


Positive thoughts lol! You'll be fine. Yeah I'm not bad at running but the walking sections I'm so slow haha!! Need to up my game.


----------



## astro2011

Boxer123 said:


> Your not trying hard enough if you don't cry


I'll think of this when I'm nearly at that stage haha!


----------



## Boxer123

13.5 miles this morning quite muggy but a good run Loki came on the warm up, sox joined me for 4 miles then decided to go back to bed.


----------



## O2.0

5 mile trail run yesterday on some technical terrain. Rolled my ankle pretty good but kept going figuring it would either be okay or not LOL. Was really worried about how it would be this morning but seems fine, phew! Good old ice and arnica keeps this old woman going ha ha!


----------



## astro2011

8 mile club run for me yesterday. Felt good considering I've been quite lazy recently.


----------



## Boxer123

Managed 4 miles this morning before the heat I can't run in this.


----------



## Cleo38

There is no way I will be out this week, have just looked at the forecast & could cry ...... it's going to be so HOT!!! :Arghh

I hate the heat, I can barely walk in it without feeling awful so no way can I run in it. I might just go on my treadmill as it's in my outbuilding which stays relatively cool, & I can have my lovely fan blasting my hot, sweaty face rather than rays of sun. Much as I love being outdoors I am a miserable sod when it's like this!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> There is no way I ill be out this week, have just looked at the forecast & could cry ...... it's going to be so HOT!!! :Arghh
> 
> I hate the heat, I can barely walk in it without feeling awful so no way can I run in it. I might just go on my treadmill as it's in my outbuilding which stays relatively cool, & I can have my lovely fan blasting my hot, sweaty face rather than rays of sun. Much as I love being outdoors I am a miserable sod when it's like this!


Singing to the choir I hate it. I really would like to move up north not sure about work though.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Singing to the choir I hate it. I really would like to move up north not sure about work though.


I have definitely considered this!! I feel like I'm melting the whole time & can't get comfortable. And Archer (my younger dog) still insists on cuddling up to me which as much as I love him I hate the feel of fur on my sweaty skin


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I have definitely considered this!! I feel like I'm melting the whole time & can't get comfortable. And Archer (my younger dog) still insists on cuddling up to me which as much as I love him I hate the feel of fur on my sweaty skin


Sox just follows me around being hot.


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I might just go on my treadmill as it's in my outbuilding which stays relatively cool, & I can have my lovely fan blasting my hot, sweaty face rather than rays of sun.


Oh I hate treadmills so much I'd rather be bathed in sweat than be on a treadmill. Actually I don't even like running inside that much...
But I've been bathed in sweat on my runs since April, so it's just par for the course these days LOL


----------



## astro2011

It's not too bad up here in Scotland. Was cooler this morning too.


----------



## Boxer123

astro2011 said:


> It's not too bad up here in Scotland. Was cooler this morning too.


I love Scotland spent some time there with the boxers.


----------



## astro2011

Boxer123 said:


> I love Scotland spent some time there with the boxers.


Never far from a hill or trail here


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Oh I hate treadmills so much I'd rather be bathed in sweat than be on a treadmill. Actually I don't even like running inside that much...
> But I've been bathed in sweat on my runs since April, so it's just par for the course these days LOL


I'm bathed in sweat on my winter runs so in summer I am an absolute mess! I might try for a run in the forest but am so tired I don't think I can get up early enough so it might be the treadmill. I found an old DVD (Spaced - a comedy from the 90's) so can watch that when I'm on it. I've tried to be more positive about my treadmill & it's worked. It's not the same as running outside but it serves it's purpose & I can do more speed runs when I'm on it as I don't run fast when I'm outside


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I'm bathed in sweat on my winter runs


I forget how mellow the weather is there, it never gets particularly cold either does it? Like below freezing?


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I'm bathed in sweat on my winter runs so in summer I am an absolute mess! I might try for a run in the forest but am so tired I don't think I can get up early enough so it might be the treadmill. I found an old DVD (Spaced - a comedy from the 90's) so can watch that when I'm on it. I've tried to be more positive about my treadmill & it's worked. It's not the same as running outside but it serves it's purpose & I can do more speed runs when I'm on it as I don't run fast when I'm outside


I love spaced !


----------



## Boxer123

I can't run today to hot. I was up half the night with little Loki and the thunder. Feel awful. Out at 5 with the boxers hopefully I can get some sleep tonight then run early tomorrow.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> I can't run today to hot. I was up half the night with little Loki and the thunder. Feel awful. Out at 5 with the boxers hopefully I can get some sleep tonight then run early tomorrow.


I was up watching the storm, it was amazing! The dogs slept through but we had such dramatic fork lightening & heavy rain. I wanted to go & sit out in a it but if I had then the dogs would have wanted to come & I would then have had to dry them off & get them settled again ….. but I didn't get back to sleep until just after 5am so maybe I should have! 

Poor Loki tho, hope he's ok today after lots of cuddles


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I was up watching the storm, it was amazing! The dogs slept through but we had such dramatic fork lightening & heavy rain. I wanted to go & sit out in a it but if I had then the dogs would have wanted to come & I would then have had to dry them off & get them settled again ….. but I didn't get back to sleep until just after 5am so maybe I should have!
> 
> Poor Loki tho, hope he's ok today after lots of cuddles


He is fine now bless him it was so loud.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I forget how mellow the weather is there, it never gets particularly cold either does it? Like below freezing?


Oh it does, not 'proper' cold' like some places but it is regularly below freezing in winter. But … we do seem to have a few mild winters then a harsh one. Same with summers, we are having a very hot spell atm with temps mid 30's this week which is unusual for here.

Tbh I am a sweaty person anyway (another attractive quality!) & am always a but too hot. I have the air con on in my car all year round


----------



## O2.0

I'm so excited, it was actually down in the 60's this morning and only 70% humidity. I ran 5 miles a full minute per mile faster than my usual summer slog time! It hasn't been below 70s in months and the humidity has been brutal. I know it's just a tease as a front comes through, but oh I enjoyed it this morning. Back up to the 90's right now, but supposed to get back down to 63 overnight - can't wait!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm so excited, it was actually down in the 60's this morning and only 70% humidity. I ran 5 miles a full minute per mile faster than my usual summer slog time! It hasn't been below 70s in months and the humidity has been brutal. I know it's just a tease as a front comes through, but oh I enjoyed it this morning. Back up to the 90's right now, but supposed to get back down to 63 overnight - can't wait!


Sounds good I've written off running tomorrow and just aim to go Friday. I don't know how you run in this heat.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds good I've written off running tomorrow and just aim to go Friday. I don't know how you run in this heat.


It can be pretty horrible, not gonna lie! But I'm in the camp of your body can get used to anything LOL At least that's what I keep telling myself!


----------



## Boxer123

Managed 4.5 miles this morning feel like I haven't slept for a week. Going to get new trainers in a bit mine have fallen apart.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Managed 4.5 miles this morning feel like I haven't slept for a week. Going to get new trainers in a bit mine have fallen apart.


I did 6 miles on my treadmill yesterday watching Spaced ... it actually went so quickly as I was enjoying the series so much. I also got some new trainers (bargain from ebay £15) Adidas Supernova Glide 8's in bright purple. I love them, they are so comfy & am sure they helped spur me on yesterday ....


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I did 6 miles on my treadmill yesterday watching Spaced ... it actually went so quickly as I was enjoying the series so much. I also got some new trainers (bargain from ebay £15) Adidas Supernova Glide 8's in bright purple. I love them, they are so comfy & am sure they helped spur me on yesterday ....


That's a good price I don't like to spend to much as I really go through them. I've ordered two pairs from amazon and they have not turned up so I have had a refund and am going to try the shops.

I love spaced I must watch it again it's so funny.


----------



## O2.0

I love new shoes! I've been using Altra for a while now and find I can get well over 500 miles off them. If I wait until they have some good sales, they're not too bad price-wise. Especially on some of the more technical trails, I need a good shoe.
These are my current trail shoes, I got the previous version on amazon for $67, they burst a lace loop, I contacted Altra customer service, and they sent me this newer model for free. As soon as this version goes on sale I'll be buying another pair  
https://www.altrarunning.com/shop/trail-shop-women-shoes-trail/timp-15-alw1957f#hero=0


----------



## Boxer123

They look good. I've got some new ones let's see how long they last !


----------



## Boxer123

13 miles this morning it felt very humid my legs were still a bit sore from a speedy 5km the day before.


----------



## O2.0

I ended up doing 7 miles yesterday and it was later in the day so very hot. Spent the rest of the day trying to rehydrate  Kept getting head-rushes standing up which usually means I need more water. 
Still trying to do 5K a day for July, so I'll probably hit the trails for today's run, it will still be hot but at least there will be shade!


----------



## O2.0

Ah blessed shade! 5 miles. 
Still crazy hot but at least not in direct sun. I'm dragging today!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 411490
> View attachment 411491
> 
> 
> Ah blessed shade! 5 miles.
> Still crazy hot but at least not in direct sun. I'm dragging today!


Looks lovely there I only managed to get a picture of Sox butt.


----------



## O2.0

Grrr got a nasty rub in a weird spot on my leg where I've never rubbed before, must have been a seam. Wore shorts I don't usually wear, later in the day so was soaked pretty much right from the start. That will teach me!
6 miles, saw some cool black vultures cleaning up a road kill skunk. Very thankful for vultures, nothing like breathing heavy around skunk stench! :Yuck


----------



## Cleo38

Wow, what fantastic looking birds @O2.0 !


----------



## Jason25

I'm not really a runner, but me and daisy enjoy a good run together, l didn't think she would enjoy it that much but turns out she out runs me every time

Does anyone use them ezydog road runner leads that strap around your waist? They seem really expensive so wondering if it's worth it or get something cheaper?


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I'm not really a runner, but me and daisy enjoy a good run together, l didn't think she would enjoy it that much but turns out she out runs me every time
> 
> Does anyone use them ezydog road runner leads that strap around your waist? They seem really expensive so wondering if it's worth it or get something cheaper?


No but I'd be interested if you do get one to hear what they are like. I tend to run the boys off lead but sox does join me for some road bits, I used to use a waist belt with lily. And yes they will always outrun you


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> No but I'd be interested if you do get one to hear what they are like. I tend to run the boys off lead but sox does join me for some road bits, I used to use a waist belt with lily. And yes they will always outrun you


I've found one done by halti for 14.99, it's less than half the price of the ezydog one so I'm gonna give it a go


----------



## Boxer123

Jason25 said:


> I've found one done by halti for 14.99, it's less than half the price of the ezydog one so I'm gonna give it a go


Enjoy I love running with my doggys. Build up slowly together to avoid injury.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles yesterday 5 today feeling quite lazy as I'm off wk at the moment so going running then reading for the rest of the day. 

Going to cook a green chilli later. Might get s long run in tomorrow and another early next week I'm moving next Friday so that will interfere with the running routine.


----------



## O2.0

First time in 31 days I didn't run. I meant to do at least 5K every day in July, and managed minus one day. So this month didn't count as a full streak, but it did still feel very strange today to not run. Granted I also started the day putting an uncooperative cat in a travel box for his 3 year rabies, and that did get my adrenaline up LOL. 

Will try the 5k every day again in October, need to get serious about my race in September and that will mean recovery days so this month is out, and September is out, but by October I should be good to try again. It was interesting to feel my body adjust and adapt to the 'new normal' of at least 3 miles every day. Some days really, really sucked to get started, but even on those days I felt much better towards the end of the run.


----------



## Jason25

Boxer123 said:


> No but I'd be interested if you do get one to hear what they are like. I tend to run the boys off lead but sox does join me for some road bits, I used to use a waist belt with lily. And yes they will always outrun you


Well the lead got delivered today and I'm very happy with it. 
I got the one made my halti. 
It's well made, strap sits around your waist nicely and the clasp seems a lot better than the one on the ezydog lead.

I haven't tried it out yet properly, it's too hot at the moment so will have to try out later


----------



## Ringypie

4.5 mile race on Tuesday. It was awful!! It had been raining and through the woods it was so humid I could hardly breathe! The things we do for fun!!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 4.5 mile race on Tuesday. It was awful!! It had been raining and through the woods it was so humid I could hardly breathe! The things we do for fun!!


I bet you paid for the privilege too 

Started my day today falling on my ass, twice, on slippery rocks, dropped my phone in the creek, (it's fine thank goodness), kicked a rock when my foot slipped out from under me, and had soggy wet feet and a sore butt for 4 miles. But by god I got out there! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I bet you paid for the privilege too
> 
> Started my day today falling on my ass, twice, on slippery rocks, dropped my phone in the creek, (it's fine thank goodness), kicked a rock when my foot slipped out from under me, and had soggy wet feet and a sore butt for 4 miles. But by god I got out there! :Hilarious:Hilarious


It was for cancer research so I don't mind paying for it this time!
Oh no I hope you aren't too bruised! It's such a horrid feeling falling on a run isn't it. I still have a dodgy finger from my fall back in March - it doesn't bend like it should!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> It was for cancer research so I don't mind paying for it this time!
> Oh no I hope you aren't too bruised! It's such a horrid feeling falling on a run isn't it. I still have a dodgy finger from my fall back in March - it doesn't bend like it should!


I don't mind paying race entries either, the trail community here puts pretty much all of it back in to our state park system so it's very worthwhile IMO.

Sorry about your finger!

I'm fine, bruised but I'll live  
I'm 47 so I don't bounce like I used to, but gives me more fodder to laugh at my recent check up where the new to me doctor warned me about age and bone density. As much as I fall and crash, if there were an issue, I think we would know about it by now! 
I tried to explain that I run trails and regularly fall hard, but the whole thing seemed incomprehensible to him. It's a niche thing apparently this trail running malarkey! :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

The boys are out with the ex so 4 miles in the heat. Sorry to hear about your fall @O2.0 didn't you know us runners will end up with brittle bones, bad knees and droopy boobs


----------



## Boxer123

Galloping through hay as ever 36 year old should be doing Friday night.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> The boys are out with the ex so 4 miles in the heat. Sorry to hear about your fall @O2.0 didn't you know us runners will end up with brittle bones, bad knees and droopy boobs


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
Oh I get so tired of the knee question - aren't you worried about your knees? The majority of the people I know with joint replacements are inactive and carrying too much weight. Though other than the falling, I do find trail running easier on my body than road running.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> Oh I get so tired of the knee question - aren't you worried about your knees? The majority of the people I know with joint replacements are inactive and carrying too much weight. Though other than the falling, I do find trail running easier on my body than road running.


Trail running is definitely better I pick up less injuries I think you naturally slow and pace yourself.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Trail running is definitely better I pick up less injuries I think you naturally slow and pace yourself.


I think the fact that no two steps are the same either makes it easier on the body, no repetitive use type injuries. When I run on the road, my stride is the same, my cadence is the same, my foot falls are the same. On the trails I'm constantly adjusting. Harder physically but more 'natural' somehow.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Trail running is definitely better I pick up less injuries I think you naturally slow and pace yourself.


I much prefer trail running too. I do find my knees take a pounding on the roads. Not only that but the views are so much nicer too!


----------



## Boxer123

11 miles today all up hill now I feel rather sick and dehydrated. Of course that's no excuse not to play with Loki and the ball.


----------



## Boxer123

Well something went wrong today still feeling queasy definitely dehydration I always carry water I think I did not drink enough yesterday.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well something went wrong today still feeling queasy definitely dehydration I always carry water I think I did not drink enough yesterday.


Oh dear I hope you feel better soon!

I didn't run today, did a decent upper body workout kayaking for a good 5 hours out on a gorgeous mountain lake. Got super carsick on the way back though - yep, part of it was dehydration and also just plain hunger that turned in to gross carsick feeling. Took a long shower at my friend's house and then we found some food to stuff ourselves with, felt much better LOL. I'm very tired now though, will definitely sleep well tonight!


----------



## O2.0

The dogs found it tiring too :Hilarious:Hilarious
This was at the end, about 5 hour in at this point, they had a good run, a good swim, and lots of balancing and sightseeing


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> The dogs found it tiring too :Hilarious:Hilarious
> This was at the end, about 5 hour in at this point, they had a good run, a good swim, and lots of balancing and sightseeing


That looks fun. But I just couldn't imagine doing that with boxers. I had a long walk planned with my friend today with the boxers still feeling rough but we made it around.


----------



## Ringypie

It was our summer Handicap today, around 4.5 miles. I smashed it! Knocked 2 minutes off my previous pb! Still not particularly fast compared to the other runners but compared to my previous times I was delighted!


----------



## O2.0

Oh my what a fun day! 
See this waterfall? 









We hiked to it. The long way. Despite the warnings  









It was absolutely stunning and well worth the effort.










Getting closer:


















The very top of the falls, I was too chicken to get any closer to get a better shot! 


















They weren't kidding about the very strenuous part, I was on my hands and feet scrabbling for some parts. With a long, technical downhill that had my legs shaking. 10 miles total. Fun fun!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh my what a fun day!
> See this waterfall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hiked to it. The long way. Despite the warnings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was absolutely stunning and well worth the effort.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting closer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The very top of the falls, I was too chicken to get any closer to get a better shot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They weren't kidding about the very strenuous part, I was on my hands and feet scrabbling for some parts. With a long, technical downhill that had my legs shaking. 10 miles total. Fun fun!


Looks amazing how long did it take?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Looks amazing how long did it take?


3 hours 40 minutes and we weren't rushing either. Made me feel pretty smug after the dire warnings about the trail  Then I got stung by a hornet in a rather unfortunate spot. That will teach me!


----------



## astro2011

I love the trails! Nothing like seeing fields for miles. 

Better week for me this week managed 2 x club runs (including a hill workout), 5 easy miles yesterday and a PB at parkrun today. Hopefully top of with a long run tomorrow and round up to around 27 miles for the week. Not bad considering I’ve been slacking for weeks. Ultra plan starts next week too.


----------



## Ringypie

That waterfall looks amazing!

A very hilly 6.5 miles today braving gales and torrential showers. Took a long time to settle into it today, the first 3 miles hurt even though it was a nice gentle downhill to start.


----------



## Boxer123

5km this morning after a 2 mile walk with the boxers. Loads of places to run around here I headed down the river. ( haven't braved it with the boxers they will probably pull me in)


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 413337
> View attachment 413336
> View attachment 413335
> View attachment 413335
> 5km this morning after a 2 mile walk with the boxers. Loads of places to run around here I headed down the river. ( haven't braved it with the boxers they will probably pull me in)


Lovely!

Only managed 3 miles the past few days with other commitments. That and we've been having some awful heat and humidity, more than usual. Usually if I get out before the sun is fully up it's bearable, but it hasn't been cooling down at all at night either. 
Hoping for a break in the weather and some longer runs soon!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Only managed 3 miles the past few days with other commitments. That and we've been having some awful heat and humidity, more than usual. Usually if I get out before the sun is fully up it's bearable, but it hasn't been cooling down at all at night either.
> Hoping for a break in the weather and some longer runs soon!


Do you have cool winters ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Do you have cool winters ?


Yes, not as harsh as most of the US, but we do get good freezes to kill the bugs off


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles accross two runs today up and down the river through the fields. 2 mile walk with the boys.


----------



## O2.0

No run for me today, went kayaking again, this time some white water, super fun! 
Still haven't gotten a good long run in, getting a little worried with the Ultra just around the corner!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> No run for me today, went kayaking again, this time some white water, super fun!
> Still haven't gotten a good long run in, getting a little worried with the Ultra just around the corner!


You will be ok I'm a big believer in muscle memory when is it ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> You will be ok I'm a big believer in muscle memory when is it ?


That's what I'm hoping for!  
It's September 14th. It's a 9 mile loop, I figure at the least I can drop out after the 2nd loop (or first depending on how bad it goes LOL!)


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> That's what I'm hoping for!
> It's September 14th. It's a 9 mile loop, I figure at the least I can drop out after the 2nd loop (or first depending on how bad it goes LOL!)


Not long then still time for a long run. I did 6 miles today ran to the next village think I can do a longer loop back to mine down the river.


----------



## Ringypie

5 tough miles across the moors with the running club tonight. I upped it and tried to stay with the next group up, pleased that I didn’t hold them up! Ran some pretty big hills too!
Then while having food afterwards was convinced to sign up for a 15.6 mile race from Princetown on Saturday!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 5 tough miles across the moors with the running club tonight. I upped it and tried to stay with the next group up, pleased that I didn't hold them up! Ran some pretty big hills too!
> Then while having food afterwards was convinced to sign up for a 15.6 mile race from Princetown on Saturday!


Sounds good fun your running routes sound amazing it's flat as a pancake here.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds good fun your running routes sound amazing it's flat as a pancake here.


It's nice if you like hills! We are just on the edge of Dartmoor here so have a choice of the moors or quiet lanes to run on. We are very lucky!! Only problem is winter evenings - no streetlights! To be safe we have to go to the nearest town to run.

Sometimes I think it would be nice to have somewhere flat to run as well - I'm just not used to routes with no big ups followed by a nice down!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's nice if you like hills! We are just on the edge of Dartmoor here so have a choice of the moors or quiet lanes to run on. We are very lucky!! Only problem is winter evenings - no streetlights! To be safe we have to go to the nearest town to run.
> 
> Sometimes I think it would be nice to have somewhere flat to run as well - I'm just not used to routes with no big ups followed by a nice down!


I love training on hills then doing a flat race. I did the beach head marathon years ago and honestly thought I would die ! I just hadn't trained on that terrain. I met a few runners who all said the same and we dragged ourselves up and over the seven sisters. I have unfinished business there.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Only problem is winter evenings - no streetlights!


Invest in a good headlamp. I wear one all winter long


----------



## O2.0

This gave me a chuckle


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> This gave me a chuckle


I've never

Run a beer mile or complained about my knees everything else yes.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> This gave me a chuckle


Hmm I've not been:
Kicked off a treadmill
Run a beer mile
Started a race before 4am
Owned 10 shoes at once (if you mean running shoes!)
Ran a marathon (this will have changed by next year!)
Ran an ultra
I hadn't thought about Leadville until I read this and had to look it up!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh yes the treadmill one I hate the treadmill!


----------



## O2.0

Not the treadmill for me either, hate them. I'll use the elliptical if I'm stuck in a gym. 
Haven't done a beer mile or lied, or complained about knees. Oh, no, wait, I have done that when I fall on them and have to walk around with scabs weeping through my work clothes. Always a lovely look 
Don't think I've ever owned 10 shoes at once, but I do have way too many. I can't bear to part with them even after I've completely killed them, then they turn in to gardening or river shoes LOL


----------



## Ringypie

Oh my that was tough (not helped by my lack of distance training recently!).
15.5 punishing miles across Dartmoor. I was pleased with my time though, I hoped to make it in under 3 hours and I got in at 2.55.
This is my little mascot and running buddy enjoying the view on the bus to Princetown.








It's so beautiful up there!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh my that was tough (not helped by my lack of distance training recently!).
> 15.5 punishing miles across Dartmoor. I was pleased with my time though, I hoped to make it in under 3 hours and I got in at 2.55.
> This is my little mascot and running buddy enjoying the view on the bus to Princetown.
> View attachment 414448
> 
> It's so beautiful up there!
> View attachment 414449
> View attachment 414450
> View attachment 414451


Well done it's such a warm day. I managed 10 miles yesterday and was a sweaty mess.


----------



## O2.0

Excellent time @Ringypie !! I'm hoping for under 8 hours for the 27 miles I have coming up, granted I know I'll be power hiking a good part of it, the allowed time is 11 hours so I figure 8 would be awesome for someone with my skills (or lack of! :Hilarious)


----------



## Torin.

I don't particularly enjoy running nowadays because it saps my energy for everything else, so only do it for occasional canicross reasons. But there's nothing like being told you Absolutely Must Not Run Under Any Circumstance to make you really want to go for a bloody run! Argh! Anyone got any tips on ignoring the itch?


----------



## O2.0

Torin. said:


> I don't particularly enjoy running nowadays because it saps my energy for everything else, so only do it for occasional canicross reasons. But there's nothing like being told you Absolutely Must Not Run Under Any Circumstance to make you really want to go for a bloody run! Argh! Anyone got any tips on ignoring the itch?


Oh no! Why can't you run? Are you allowed to walk?

Funny you say it saps your energy, for me a good run in the morning means I'm much sharper and energetic the rest of the day. So interesting how we all react so differently


----------



## Torin.

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! Why can't you run? Are you allowed to walk?
> 
> Funny you say it saps your energy, for me a good run in the morning means I'm much sharper and energetic the rest of the day. So interesting how we all react so differently


I have multiple chronic illnesses, so it's very much spoon theory. I used to run regularly 10-20yrs ago, but that was with a completely different body. The not being allowed to run at all is for the surgery I had last month. I should be allowed to again by November, by which point I'll be hideously unfit... Walking I can theoretically do, but even 50m outside is hard.


----------



## O2.0

Torin. said:


> I have multiple chronic illnesses, so it's very much spoon theory. I used to run regularly 10-20yrs ago, but that was with a completely different body. The not being allowed to run at all is for the surgery I had last month. I should be allowed to again by November, by which point I'll be hideously unfit... Walking I can theoretically do, but even 50m outside is hard.


I'm sorry to hear about your health issues  Spoon theory - oh yes, I understand!

Hrm.... have you looked in to yoga? It's not running, but I find it has the same calming/relaxing effect on me, in part because you have to be mindful of your breath and it takes your mind out of its business for a while. And on pretty days, doing yoga outside also gets me the outside time. I wonder if this would work?


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Excellent time @Ringypie !! I'm hoping for under 8 hours for the 27 miles I have coming up, granted I know I'll be power hiking a good part of it, the allowed time is 11 hours so I figure 8 would be awesome for someone with my skills (or lack of! :Hilarious)


Thank you! I was amazed to see I came 59th out of 150 as I thought I was further back! I am really going to have to knuckle down and do some serious training for the 27 miles we are doing next year as I really want fit enough for this one.
When is your race?


----------



## Ringypie

I just signed up for another 10 miles across Dartmoor in 2 weeks.... must be nuts!

What do you have for breakfast before a big run?


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I just signed up for another 10 miles across Dartmoor in 2 weeks.... must be nuts!
> 
> What do you have for breakfast before a big run?


LOL you are  In a good way!

I managed 9.5 miles yesterday and a decent challenge of an 11 mile trail run today. Race is the 14th of September, hopefully I'll get some more double digits in before then.

I'm a creature of habit, and I know my giant bowl of oatmeal with berries and flaxseed works for me before longer runs so I stick to that plan. On the run I force myself to eat every hour, fruit and/or nuts work well for me. I can't stomach gels or any weird stuff like that. I'm a 'real food' person when it comes to what I can stomach. On my first ultra, I learned that skittles are an excellent sugar boost when you really need it


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> LOL you are  In a good way!
> 
> I managed 9.5 miles yesterday and a decent challenge of an 11 mile trail run today. Race is the 14th of September, hopefully I'll get some more double digits in before then.
> 
> I'm a creature of habit, and I know my giant bowl of oatmeal with berries and flaxseed works for me before longer runs so I stick to that plan. On the run I force myself to eat every hour, fruit and/or nuts work well for me. I can't stomach gels or any weird stuff like that. I'm a 'real food' person when it comes to what I can stomach. On my first ultra, I learned that skittles are an excellent sugar boost when you really need it


At risk of asking a silly question, is oatmeal the same as porridge?

I seem to get on ok with clif blocs. They are like jelly cubes and as long as I have water with them they are ok. But also I do like it when they have little cubes of flapjack at aid stations.
Isn't it funny how food tastes so amazing when you are running or have just finished a long run!


----------



## Boxer123

Torin. said:


> I don't particularly enjoy running nowadays because it saps my energy for everything else, so only do it for occasional canicross reasons. But there's nothing like being told you Absolutely Must Not Run Under Any Circumstance to make you really want to go for a bloody run! Argh! Anyone got any tips on ignoring the itch?


Oh that's rubbish are you able to swim or do water jogging this is what I did when I had shin splints.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I just signed up for another 10 miles across Dartmoor in 2 weeks.... must be nuts!
> 
> What do you have for breakfast before a big run?


I like weetbix with banana however I have managed to lose my bowls since moving and have been to lazy to do anything about it. So have been surviving on toast and marmite then a banana.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> At risk of asking a silly question, is oatmeal the same as porridge?


Yes  Rolled oats & water (or milk) cooked up to nice mushy soggyness 

Strangely I'm bad about not wanting to eat when I run or right after running, I've learned to make myself eat though. Now, catch me on a good day after the long run or race, or even some hours after the race and I can EAT LOL


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> lose my bowls


I read that as lose my bowels :Hilarious:Hilarious
Not entirely inappropriate given the topic - eating during a long run


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I read that as lose my bowels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Not entirely inappropriate given the topic - eating during a long run


I'm glad it wasn't only me who read that!!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I read that as lose my bowels :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Not entirely inappropriate given the topic - eating during a long run


You are not a proper runner until you have had the runners belly. But on this occasion I have lost my bowls


----------



## Ringypie

4 easy miles tonight with the club. I was glad I managed it - wasn’t sure how I’d get on as still a bit tired from the weekend!


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles down the river for me Monday im hoping to get out today but the heat just zaps my energy.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles down the river for me Monday im hoping to get out today but the heat just zaps my energy.


It was a bit cooler today down here - but then very wet! Did you manage to get out?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was a bit cooler today down here - but then very wet! Did you manage to get out?


Couple of miles yesterday it still felt really hot I've a big one planned for today luckily it is feeling more normal. I'm going to head down the river.


----------



## Boxer123

Walked the boys for 2 miles then headed out down the river and ran to the nearest town. Managed 11.5 miles the terrain is quite tricky as the Thames path is quite uneven I have sore ankles now. Beautiful day loads of people on the boats.

Got home and someone (Loki no doubt) has eaten my Miranda DVD do I watch it to much maybe? This may be a revenge eating because they are sick of it.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 414972
> View attachment 414971
> View attachment 414969
> Walked the boys for 2 miles then headed out down the river and ran to the nearest town. Managed 11.5 miles the terrain is quite tricky as the Thames path is quite uneven I have sore ankles now. Beautiful day loads of people on the boats.
> 
> Got home and someone (Loki no doubt) has eaten my Miranda DVD do I watch it to much maybe? This may be a revenge eating because they are sick of it.


Nothing wrong with Miranda! I don't know Loki seems to have such an acquired taste... I bet he's still eyeing up the Stephen King books!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Nothing wrong with Miranda! I don't know Loki seems to have such an acquired taste... I bet he's still eyeing up the Stephen King books!


I love Miranda such a shame there are only 3 series (now two in my house) he is still eyeing up my books sometimes when I'm reading he trots over and just wraps his mouth around the book.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I have sore ankles now.


Had a tough trail run on Sunday and my right ankle is still sore in one spot! It really is a completely different thing trail running vs. flat road!



Boxer123 said:


> Got home and someone (Loki no doubt) has eaten my Miranda DVD do I watch it to much maybe? This may be a revenge eating because they are sick of it.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Managed to fit in 4.5 gorgeous miles in the dark this morning. It was actually cool by our standards, low 60's and humidity wasn't in the 90's, felt amazing. I wished I had time to go longer but alas, gotta work for a living *sigh*


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Had a tough trail run on Sunday and my right ankle is still sore in one spot! It really is a completely different thing trail running vs. flat road!
> 
> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Managed to fit in 4.5 gorgeous miles in the dark this morning. It was actually cool by our standards, low 60's and humidity wasn't in the 90's, felt amazing. I wished I had time to go longer but alas, gotta work for a living *sigh*


It's flat as a pancake you think it will be easy but I kept going over then cracked my ankle on a gate I was glad to get to the road section. I'm back at wk next week need to start getting up a bit earlier.


----------



## Boxer123

Beautiful 4.5 miles today through the woods and down the river I can't believe I have all this on my doorstep.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 415155
> View attachment 415156
> Beautiful 4.5 miles today through the woods and down the river I can't believe I have all this on my doorstep.


That looks beautiful!

A 10k for me last night. Feeling rather pleased with myself as I was 3rd in my age category and 11th lady home! Although I think this was perhaps more due to the more speedy ladies not doing the race rather than me being particularly quick!!


----------



## Ringypie

Club Handicap last night. Top speed all the way and managed to knock a minute off my previous time. I’m so pleased - I think that no one can catch me now in the points which means £100 for my chosen charity!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Club Handicap last night. Top speed all the way and managed to knock a minute off my previous time. I'm so pleased - I think that no one can catch me now in the points which means £100 for my chosen charity!


Well done !


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I was 3rd in my age category and 11th lady home!


Oh good job! You should be very pleased!

8 tough miles on Monday at one of my favorite National Parks. Lots of killer hills (hands on the ground kind of climbing) and like an idiot I didn't eat enough while out there. I wasn't thinking - well, I was but I was thinking the wrong thing. I figured it's "only" 8 miles, and I'm not going that fast, but over 1K of elevation change, I could have used the calories. Anyway, long story short, I felt puny when I finished, came home, ate way too much watermelon and couldn't get real calories in, so yesterday was one of those eat everything not nailed down days which made for a crappy run this morning.

Moral of the story, EAT! Glad I had that reminder now instead of race day!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh good job! You should be very pleased!
> 
> 8 tough miles on Monday at one of my favorite National Parks. Lots of killer hills (hands on the ground kind of climbing) and like an idiot I didn't eat enough while out there. I wasn't thinking - well, I was but I was thinking the wrong thing. I figured it's "only" 8 miles, and I'm not going that fast, but over 1K of elevation change, I could have used the calories. Anyway, long story short, I felt puny when I finished, came home, ate way too much watermelon and couldn't get real calories in, so yesterday was one of those eat everything not nailed down days which made for a crappy run this morning.
> 
> Moral of the story, EAT! Glad I had that reminder now instead of race day!


----------



## Boxer123

It's really hard sometimes to get the calories correct I really run out of steam if I do not eat enough before hand (including the night before if it's a big run)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's really hard sometimes to get the calories correct I really run out of steam if I do not eat enough before hand (including the night before if it's a big run)


I find that too - and I have to be careful with when I eat before running too otherwise it lays really heavy. I do find clif blocks work well for me when I'm actually running as long as I have enough water to wash them down.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I find that too - and I have to be careful with when I eat before running too otherwise it lays really heavy. I do find clif blocks work well for me when I'm actually running as long as I have enough water to wash them down.


I take a banana and sweeties. However if it's a long run and I've not eaten enough the day before I can't seem to catch up and run out of fuel. Love eating luckily big bowl of pasta can't go wrong.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I take a banana and sweeties. However if it's a long run and I've not eaten enough the day before I can't seem to catch up and run out of fuel. Love eating luckily big bowl of pasta can't go wrong.


I really wish I liked bananas but I can't bear the taste or smell of them (banana flavoured antibiotics when I was a child!).
Nothing like a lovely big bowl of pasta. I quite fancy one now!
I also find my hydration in the couple of days before a big run plays a part. It's fine when I'm at work - I drink about 4 pints of water between 9 and 4.30, however when I'm at home it's not as easy (glasses of water end up being a great opportunity if you are Siamese!)


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I really wish I liked bananas but I can't bear the taste or smell of them (banana flavoured antibiotics when I was a child!).
> Nothing like a lovely big bowl of pasta. I quite fancy one now!
> I also find my hydration in the couple of days before a big run plays a part. It's fine when I'm at work - I drink about 4 pints of water between 9 and 4.30, however when I'm at home it's not as easy (glasses of water end up being a great opportunity if you are Siamese!)


Ha ha naughty cat


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I have to be careful with when I eat before running too otherwise it lays really heavy.


I'm the same way, can't eat too heavy of a meal, but need to eat a good many calories. Finding that sweet spot between quickly/easily digested and enough calories with staying power is a challenge sometimes.

I do well with fruit smoothies with added seeds and nut butters. And oatmeal with added seeds and fruit.


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning down the river and through the woods. Hoping for a long one tomorrow. Got Oxford half next month so need to ensure I can get around. I have a small veg patch in my garden so today I need to weed it. Then figure out what I can grow.


----------



## Boxer123

Mo Farah completing the great north run in 59 minutes amazing !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Mo Farah completing the great north run in 59 minutes amazing !


That's just amazing!!

Dartmoor Volcano for me today. 10.5 miles of hell across the moors. Several brutal hills (mile 2 I did in 18.22 minutes - it was just up up up!). Then about 3 miles of bog - not the kind you can wade through, proper Dartmoor bog where you never know each step whether it'll be solid or you'll end up up to your knees! I am ruined! I don't think I will ever be able to move from the sofa!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's just amazing!!
> 
> Dartmoor Volcano for me today. 10.5 miles of hell across the moors. Several brutal hills (mile 2 I did in 18.22 minutes - it was just up up up!). Then about 3 miles of bog - not the kind you can wade through, proper Dartmoor bog where you never know each step whether it'll be solid or you'll end up up to your knees! I am ruined! I don't think I will ever be able to move from the sofa!


So jealous of your running routes sounds fun. 5 miles for me today supposed to be a long one but first week back at work I'm a bit tired.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> So jealous of your running routes sounds fun. 5 miles for me today supposed to be a long one but first week back at work I'm a bit tired.


This is the only photo I took - it shows the volcano (Redlake mine workings) but doesn't really do justice to how treacherous it was underfoot! Between the tussocks of grass it's bog!
There are some awesome off road races around here but they really are tough!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> This is the only photo I took - it shows the volcano (Redlake mine workings) but doesn't really do justice to how treacherous it was underfoot! Between the tussocks of grass it's bog!
> There are some awesome off road races around here but they really are tough!
> View attachment 415941


Looks amazing the good thing is if you do a flat road race you will smash it!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks amazing the good thing is if you do a flat road race you will smash it!











Having already covered about a mile of bog, it was bog from here to the pimple in the far distance! Which is the spoil heap from my earlier pic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A PF running thread! How exciting  I might stick my head in from time to time if that's okay.

I'm finally getting back to running regularly again, after too long where all I did each week was a parkrun. I don't think I'll ever do a marathon again but I might try a Half over the Winter. I ran my fastest parkrun since 2012 on Saturday (only because I've lost weight I think)...and went for a four miler this morning along the promenade. I live right by the sea, so no hills unless you drive there. Over the Winter I will probably go back to running club, as it's safer in groups in the dark months.

I've read a few pages in and saw you were wondering about what to eat before long runs @Ringypie - a good few years back I saw that Chrissie Wellington (Ironman World Champion several times) eats tinned rice pudding. I thought that sounded okay as I get very nervous before long runs and/or races and can't chew well. So rice pudding it is. My husband does Ironman and he always has it too. As for fuel on long runs, always gels in this house - though again for me the texture thing is difficult so I can only have one particular kind as the others are too gloopy.


----------



## O2.0

Welcome, welcome @Mrs Funkin ! Lovely to have another runner on here 

I'm tapering this week for my race on Saturday. 3.5 easy miles today, 4 tomorrow, then rest Thursday and Friday.

It's been changed from 3 loops to 2 but still the same mileage (27-ish a little over a marathon but not a 50K). I think mentally that will help me because I won't have to think about going back out a third time. The elevation change is brutal, I know I can do it once, but the thought of hitting those hills again after I know how hard they are is where I'm going to struggle mentally. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> A PF running thread! How exciting  I might stick my head in from time to time if that's okay.
> 
> I'm finally getting back to running regularly again, after too long where all I did each week was a parkrun. I don't think I'll ever do a marathon again but I might try a Half over the Winter. I ran my fastest parkrun since 2012 on Saturday (only because I've lost weight I think)...and went for a four miler this morning along the promenade. I live right by the sea, so no hills unless you drive there. Over the Winter I will probably go back to running club, as it's safer in groups in the dark months.
> 
> I've read a few pages in and saw you were wondering about what to eat before long runs @Ringypie - a good few years back I saw that Chrissie Wellington (Ironman World Champion several times) eats tinned rice pudding. I thought that sounded okay as I get very nervous before long runs and/or races and can't chew well. So rice pudding it is. My husband does Ironman and he always has it too. As for fuel on long runs, always gels in this house - though again for me the texture thing is difficult so I can only have one particular kind as the others are too gloopy.


Welcome the more the merrier. Lucky you living by the sea.



O2.0 said:


> Welcome, welcome @Mrs Funkin ! Lovely to have another runner on here
> 
> I'm tapering this week for my race on Saturday. 3.5 easy miles today, 4 tomorrow, then rest Thursday and Friday.
> 
> It's been changed from 3 loops to 2 but still the same mileage (27-ish a little over a marathon but not a 50K). I think mentally that will help me because I won't have to think about going back out a third time. The elevation change is brutal, I know I can do it once, but the thought of hitting those hills again after I know how hard they are is where I'm going to struggle mentally. We'll see how it goes!


Oh good luck on Saturday how you feeling?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Oh good luck on Saturday how you feeling?


Honestly I'm not sure, I've either undertrained or overtrained, but I'm just not feeling terrific, kind of run-down and like I can't get my legs going, but I really pushed it the last two weeks, so it could just be that. IDK... I'm just going to hit the trail Saturday and enjoy. It's a beautiful trail with waterfalls and incredible views so it nothing else I'll have some good scenery to enjoy


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure, I've either undertrained or overtrained, but I'm just not feeling terrific, kind of run-down and like I can't get my legs going, but I really pushed it the last two weeks, so it could just be that. IDK... I'm just going to hit the trail Saturday and enjoy. It's a beautiful trail with waterfalls and incredible views so it nothing else I'll have some good scenery to enjoy


Maybe have a bit more of a rest and miss one of those runs.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Honestly I'm not sure, I've either undertrained or overtrained, but I'm just not feeling terrific, kind of run-down and like I can't get my legs going, but I really pushed it the last two weeks, so it could just be that. IDK... I'm just going to hit the trail Saturday and enjoy. It's a beautiful trail with waterfalls and incredible views so it nothing else I'll have some good scenery to enjoy


Good luck for Saturday! Hopefully you'll be fine once you get going.

5 tired miles for me last night with the running club. I wimped out of the full route as I'm still recovering from Sunday's race, so I got back to the rugby club and had a lovely cuppa while I waited for my hubby to finish!


----------



## Boxer123

Slow 3 miles today I am tired being back at work !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Woke up with the snot fest that I've had deciding to travel...so I've not run this morning as I don't want to make myself poorly, as we have mother in law's funeral tomorrow. I might run in the morning, depending when I wake up, as it won't make much difference by 1pm.

27 miles @O2.0 - nice...I hope it goes brilliantly. Race well!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Woke up with the snot fest that I've had deciding to travel...so I've not run this morning as I don't want to make myself poorly, as we have mother in law's funeral tomorrow. I might run in the morning, depending when I wake up, as it won't make much difference by 1pm.
> 
> 27 miles @O2.0 - nice...I hope it goes brilliantly. Race well!


Sorry to hear that. I hate colds not ill enough to stay in bed not well enough to run.


----------



## LidLicker

Hey all,
Hope you dont mind me joining and following this thread 
I have never been a 'great' runner...... in all honesty I get bored very quickly! I have always been very sporty and active. If you put a football at my feet I can run for hours, but just plain running gets me bored and I get up very easily! Saying that though, I have only this week started running again to try and keep fit and I am 'trying' to keep motivated to keep going. This thread might just help me out 
Look forward to contributing and looking at others stories/runs!
Paul


----------



## Boxer123

LidLicker said:


> Hey all,
> Hope you dont mind me joining and following this thread
> I have never been a 'great' runner...... in all honesty I get bored very quickly! I have always been very sporty and active. If you put a football at my feet I can run for hours, but just plain running gets me bored and I get up very easily! Saying that though, I have only this week started running again to try and keep fit and I am 'trying' to keep motivated to keep going. This thread might just help me out
> Look forward to contributing and looking at others stories/runs!
> Paul


Welcome. I run long distance and boredom does get me sometimes do you run on or off road ? I find trail running far more interesting also navigating new routes. I train a bit with the dogs as well. Watching them keeps me entertained.


----------



## LidLicker

Boxer123 said:


> Welcome. I run long distance and boredom does get me sometimes do you run on or off road ? I find trail running far more interesting also navigating new routes. I train a bit with the dogs as well. Watching them keeps me entertained.


Hi Boxer 

I currently just run on the road. However I live in a small town and if I venture about half a mile away im in the countryside. I will definitely give the off road running a go as it will be easier on my knees. Im only young(ish) and I find the road running hurts my knees. But I agree with you, I bet the off road running is far more interesting!


----------



## Boxer123

LidLicker said:


> Hi Boxer
> 
> I currently just run on the road. However I live in a small town and if I venture about half a mile away im in the countryside. I will definitely give the off road running a go as it will be easier on my knees. Im only young(ish) and I find the road running hurts my knees. But I agree with you, I bet the off road running is far more interesting!


It's great are you UK based there are loads of trail races to train for.


----------



## Ringypie

LidLicker said:


> Hi Boxer
> 
> I currently just run on the road. However I live in a small town and if I venture about half a mile away im in the countryside. I will definitely give the off road running a go as it will be easier on my knees. Im only young(ish) and I find the road running hurts my knees. But I agree with you, I bet the off road running is far more interesting!


Hello!! Trail races are awesome! The best motivation I've found is to have a race booked in, and also going running with a club.


----------



## LidLicker

Ok so I did 5k this morning. I haven’t ran 5k for over a year and it was my slowest time but I’ll try again in a few days. Tried off-road by running out into a few fields.


----------



## Boxer123

LidLicker said:


> Ok so I did 5k this morning. I haven't ran 5k for over a year and it was my slowest time but I'll try again in a few days. Tried off-road by running out into a few fields.


Looks good your normally a bit slower off-road anyway I find.

10.5 miles for me this morning took loads of pictures. Beautiful day today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning! Well, my chest hasn't settled, so I'm still on my self-enforced ban. I'm off work on Wednesday and Thursday, so I'm hopeful I can get out by then. We were going to go to parkrun yesterday but were too busy sorting things out after Mother's wake, so it didn't happen. Never mind. 

I'm currently entertaining the idea of finding a race for the late Autumn, I'd like a ten miler really, a Half feels too much at the moment. Plus I might do the "Run every day in November" thing that I did last year, I really enjoyed it.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning! Well, my chest hasn't settled, so I'm still on my self-enforced ban. I'm off work on Wednesday and Thursday, so I'm hopeful I can get out by then. We were going to go to parkrun yesterday but were too busy sorting things out after Mother's wake, so it didn't happen. Never mind.
> 
> I'm currently entertaining the idea of finding a race for the late Autumn, I'd like a ten miler really, a Half feels too much at the moment. Plus I might do the "Run every day in November" thing that I did last year, I really enjoyed it.


Oh dear it's a pain being ill but do rest up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, absolutely, I have run with the beginnings of a chest infection too many times in my life...and then been out for longer. So now I try (!!) to listen to how I'm feeling. Oh and have tomato soup for lunch, that makes everything better


----------



## O2.0

Jones Gap done!
I did drop down to the 9 miler which was longer than 9 miles, not sure how long because my phone couldn't find a signal for the first part, and for similar reasons I don't think the course map was entirely accurate. I'm calling it at least 10 miles!
The first 4+ miles were nothing but climbing, soul-destroying pulling yourself up by your hands grabbing trees, roots, and rocks climbing with no breaks in elevation gain. I had trained for climbs and my butt and calves were burning. I felt really bad for people who had obviously trained for a 'trail' run, not an orienteering expedition LOL. One lady was cramping so badly - it was 100% humidity and we were all drenched in sweat, you just can't drink enough to make up for that. Physically I did fine, which I was proud of, and when I was finally able to run I kept a good pace.
Ended up 2nd in my age group and middle of the pack overall (34 out of 62) with an average pace of a 20 minute mile - that gives you an idea of what the climbs were like! My lats are sore today from pulling myself up!
OH asked if I could have done another lap, I would have made the cut off time easily, and I came in feeling pretty good actually and yes, I probably could have, but I didn't want to, there's challenging and there's just not fun anymore. It was interesting the first time, a second climb would have qualified as 'not fun' :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Jones Gap done!
> I did drop down to the 9 miler which was longer than 9 miles, not sure how long because my phone couldn't find a signal for the first part, and for similar reasons I don't think the course map was entirely accurate. I'm calling it at least 10 miles!
> The first 4+ miles were nothing but climbing, soul-destroying pulling yourself up by your hands grabbing trees, roots, and rocks climbing with no breaks in elevation gain. I had trained for climbs and my butt and calves were burning. I felt really bad for people who had obviously trained for a 'trail' run, not an orienteering expedition LOL. One lady was cramping so badly - it was 100% humidity and we were all drenched in sweat, you just can't drink enough to make up for that. Physically I did fine, which I was proud of, and when I was finally able to run I kept a good pace.
> Ended up 2nd in my age group and middle of the pack overall (34 out of 62) with an average pace of a 20 minute mile - that gives you an idea of what the climbs were like! My lats are sore today from pulling myself up!
> OH asked if I could have done another lap, I would have made the cut off time easily, and I came in feeling pretty good actually and yes, I probably could have, but I didn't want to, there's challenging and there's just not fun anymore. It was interesting the first time, a second climb would have qualified as 'not fun' :Hilarious


Wow well done ! Good choice sticking with the one that doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 416631
> View attachment 416632
> View attachment 416634
> 
> 
> Looks good your normally a bit slower off-road anyway I find.
> 
> 10.5 miles for me this morning took loads of pictures. Beautiful day today.


Beautiful pics as always!!

I was thinking of running today but after doing races the previous 3 weekends I'm going to listen to my body and just relax today. It's up on the moor with the club on Tuesday and a race next Saturday so I don't want to be over tired!


----------



## Ringypie

LidLicker said:


> Ok so I did 5k this morning. I haven't ran 5k for over a year and it was my slowest time but I'll try again in a few days. Tried off-road by running out into a few fields.


Lovely I'm always slower off road too.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning! Well, my chest hasn't settled, so I'm still on my self-enforced ban. I'm off work on Wednesday and Thursday, so I'm hopeful I can get out by then. We were going to go to parkrun yesterday but were too busy sorting things out after Mother's wake, so it didn't happen. Never mind.
> 
> I'm currently entertaining the idea of finding a race for the late Autumn, I'd like a ten miler really, a Half feels too much at the moment. Plus I might do the "Run every day in November" thing that I did last year, I really enjoyed it.


Best to listen to your body and rest up. I hope you are feeling better very soon!
What area are you in? There's a nice 10 mile trail one down here at the end of November - it's near Exeter in case you are close enough!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Jones Gap done!
> I did drop down to the 9 miler which was longer than 9 miles, not sure how long because my phone couldn't find a signal for the first part, and for similar reasons I don't think the course map was entirely accurate. I'm calling it at least 10 miles!
> The first 4+ miles were nothing but climbing, soul-destroying pulling yourself up by your hands grabbing trees, roots, and rocks climbing with no breaks in elevation gain. I had trained for climbs and my butt and calves were burning. I felt really bad for people who had obviously trained for a 'trail' run, not an orienteering expedition LOL. One lady was cramping so badly - it was 100% humidity and we were all drenched in sweat, you just can't drink enough to make up for that. Physically I did fine, which I was proud of, and when I was finally able to run I kept a good pace.
> Ended up 2nd in my age group and middle of the pack overall (34 out of 62) with an average pace of a 20 minute mile - that gives you an idea of what the climbs were like! My lats are sore today from pulling myself up!
> OH asked if I could have done another lap, I would have made the cut off time easily, and I came in feeling pretty good actually and yes, I probably could have, but I didn't want to, there's challenging and there's just not fun anymore. It was interesting the first time, a second climb would have qualified as 'not fun' :Hilarious


Gosh that sounds like a massive challenge! Well done though sounds like you smashed it!!


----------



## Boxer123

Four miles this morning it was very chilly. It certainly gets harder in the darker mornings.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Four miles this morning it was very chilly. It certainly gets harder in the darker mornings.


It's definitely getting chilly isn't it!
We did 5 miles across the moor last night in glorious sunshine - but as soon as the sun slipped behind the hills the temperature plummeted!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's definitely getting chilly isn't it!
> We did 5 miles across the moor last night in glorious sunshine - but as soon as the sun slipped behind the hills the temperature plummeted!


Bet it's chilly on the moors.


----------



## O2.0

Chilly? What is this "chilly" you speak of? 
72 degrees at 5:30 this morning :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Chilly? What is this "chilly" you speak of?
> 72 degrees at 5:30 this morning :Arghh


That is to hot ! It was about 6 degrees this morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A little chilly along the Prom here this morning. I’ve been doing “couch to 5k” runs with a pal who started about eight weeks ago - and I will do her first parkrun with her on Saturday. This morning was a 30 minute run, which was nice. It’s sunny if chilly. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That is to hot ! It was about 6 degrees this morning.


It's not quite that chilly here yet but was still only 10 degrees when I went to sort Ringo out this morning. Been so lovely and bright the last week or so so can't complain!


----------



## havoc

Got a quick question for all you serious runners. What do you wear on your feet? I've yet to progress beyond 5k but I do know I really like to feel the ground beneath my feet and my current trainers reflect that as much as ordinary ones can. I have a treadmill and love to run barefoot on that though I have been careful not to overdo it. I wouldn't want to run outdoors without something on my feet. Does anyone on here wear really minimalist running shoes? I'm sort of wary because a. they're pricey and b. they do have the air of a trendy craze about them. I'd rather not make an expensive mistake.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@havoc I know a few folk who run in "barefoot" shoes - I also know people who run in vibrams which were popular a few years back. They all report positive things from them.

I did parkrun this morning with a friend - it was her first one and she did brilliantly  We did it in 34:32 - much faster than when we've been out in the mornings. Fabulous stuff it was.


----------



## havoc

Vibrams are the ones like gloves for the feet yes?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, sort of thick neoprene with individual toes and a thin sole. They are reasonably priced on amazon at the moment (I just had a look).


----------



## O2.0

havoc said:


> Got a quick question for all you serious runners. What do you wear on your feet? I've yet to progress beyond 5k but I do know I really like to feel the ground beneath my feet and my current trainers reflect that as much as ordinary ones can. I have a treadmill and love to run barefoot on that though I have been careful not to overdo it. I wouldn't want to run outdoors without something on my feet. Does anyone on here wear really minimalist running shoes? I'm sort of wary because a. they're pricey and b. they do have the air of a trendy craze about them. I'd rather not make an expensive mistake.


Vibrams got in some trouble a while back for false claims I believe.

There are several ways to go 'minimalist'. 
Some folks do go the vibram/sandals route, others go for what's called 'zero drop' shoes where there is no difference between heel height and toe height in the shoe which allows for a more natural, 'barefoot' type stride while still giving some cushioning and traction.

I run in Altra shoes, they're zero drop and come in different cushioning. 
For trails my favorites are their Lone Peaks, I've tried heavier cushioning but my ankles don't like that strangely. The Lone Peaks are the happy medium for me. 
On roads I alternate between their least cushioned and medium depending on how long I'm running for. 
Their customer service is amazing, you can call or email and they'll answer all your questions 

https://www.altrarunning.com/shop/womens-shoes


----------



## havoc

O2.0 said:


> Vibrams got in some trouble a while back for false claims I believe.


Those who use them seem to really love them but they don't appeal to me so academic.
As for the rest of your post - thank you so much. I'll certainly peruse the brand at my leisure. I'm sort of backwards way round on the whole subject, when I first started to run a bit I was heel striking and went completely barefoot on a treadmill to cure myself. Now I know how good it feels I'm looking for the right footwear


----------



## Boxer123

havoc said:


> Got a quick question for all you serious runners. What do you wear on your feet? I've yet to progress beyond 5k but I do know I really like to feel the ground beneath my feet and my current trainers reflect that as much as ordinary ones can. I have a treadmill and love to run barefoot on that though I have been careful not to overdo it. I wouldn't want to run outdoors without something on my feet. Does anyone on here wear really minimalist running shoes? I'm sort of wary because a. they're pricey and b. they do have the air of a trendy craze about them. I'd rather not make an expensive mistake.


I wear normal running trainings haven't gone minimalist before so do not have to much experience it's always worth going for a fitting and chatting to the reps.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> @havoc I know a few folk who run in "barefoot" shoes - I also know people who run in vibrams which were popular a few years back. They all report positive things from them.
> 
> I did parkrun this morning with a friend - it was her first one and she did brilliantly  We did it in 34:32 - much faster than when we've been out in the mornings. Fabulous stuff it was.


Well done great time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you @Boxer123, she wasn't happy as there were "so many people ahead of us"  I was just chuffed she'd done it in a perfectly respectable time that many folk would be happy to run 5k in. So I am pleased enough for the both of us.


----------



## havoc

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you @Boxer123, she wasn't happy as there were "so many people ahead of us"  I was just chuffed she'd done it in a perfectly respectable time that many folk would be happy to run 5k in. So I am pleased enough for the both of us.


I'd have been delighted with it. I'd love to do a park run but don't have the nerve.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @havoc please do! They are so welcoming, I started doing them in 2006. Do you have one near you?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you @Boxer123, she wasn't happy as there were "so many people ahead of us"  I was just chuffed she'd done it in a perfectly respectable time that many folk would be happy to run 5k in. So I am pleased enough for the both of us.


I always have people in front of me but there are so many more who haven't even got off the sofa I think each run you are only running against yourself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly that! My favourite statistic for newer runners is that only about 1% of the population can run a mile without stopping. It's probably more than that now with so many parkruns springing up but it's still an encouraging stat I think.


----------



## havoc

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @havoc please do! They are so welcoming, I started doing them in 2006. Do you have one near you?


There's one I could get to, wouldn't say it's close. More to the point, I have a treadmill for the days I would feel far too self-concious to run outside - and there are plenty of those. I go to a small gym once a week for an hour with a PT which I love but I got knocked back by three before I found him. Enquiries started out fine but they didn't want to know once they knew how old I am - immediately changed to telling me I should go to over sixties 'classes'. A year later I'm pushing weights and running but still very uncomfortable in public thanks to those knockbacks. I'll get over it - just not quite there yet


----------



## Boxer123

havoc said:


> There's one I could get to, wouldn't say it's close. More to the point, I have a treadmill for the days I would feel far too self-concious to run outside - and there are plenty of those. I go to a small gym once a week for an hour with a PT which I love but I got knocked back by three before I found him. Enquiries started out fine but they didn't want to know once they knew how old I am - immediately changed to telling me I should go to over sixties 'classes'. A year later I'm pushing weights and running but still very uncomfortable in public thanks to those knockbacks. I'll get over it - just not quite there yet


Don't be uncomfortable that is such a ridiculous attitude for gyms to have. I have run marathons with 80 year olds who run a faster time than me.


----------



## havoc

Boxer123 said:


> Don't be uncomfortable that is such a ridiculous attitude for gyms to have. I have run marathons with 80 year olds who run a faster time than me.


I'm annoyed with myself for letting it get to me but boy has it  One of the reasons I'm on here asking for advice on footwear is that I can't face going to a specialist shop which might be staffed by twelve year olds who are as dismissive because of my age.


----------



## Boxer123

havoc said:


> I'm annoyed with myself for letting it get to me but boy has it  One of the reasons I'm on here asking for advice on footwear is that I can't face going to a specialist shop which might be staffed by twelve year olds who are as dismissive because of my age.


Are you uk based ? They are normally quite nice up and running is a good branch if you have one near.


----------



## Ringypie

havoc said:


> I'd have been delighted with it. I'd love to do a park run but don't have the nerve.


Oh that's such a shame. Why don't you go and spectate at one or perhaps offer to marshal then you will see how friendly and supportive they are. Last time I did a parkrun there was a lady who must have been in her 80's run/walking with poles and some very big ladies who just walked it. No one was judged for their looks or age or speed, they all got applause when they finished.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m wiped out! A tough trail 10k for me tonight. Had awful heartburn and struggled with my breathing.
I set an hour as my goal for 10k runs but this one being trail and hilly I thought it would be a challenge - then feeling icky on the way round too so I was very surprised and pleased to get in dead on the hour - I thought it would be several minutes over!


----------



## O2.0

havoc said:


> There's one I could get to, wouldn't say it's close. More to the point, I have a treadmill for the days I would feel far too self-concious to run outside - and there are plenty of those. I go to a small gym once a week for an hour with a PT which I love but I got knocked back by three before I found him. Enquiries started out fine but they didn't want to know once they knew how old I am - immediately changed to telling me I should go to over sixties 'classes'. A year later I'm pushing weights and running but still very uncomfortable in public thanks to those knockbacks. I'll get over it - just not quite there yet


Oh I hate that happened to you 

I love the trail running community. I'm 47 and feel very much at home with that crowd. There are of course lots of young, spry, fit folks out there, but there are a lot of us 'mature' runners and everyone is relaxed, not judgy, and having a blast. 
I actually don't even know what a parkrun it, but if it's anything like the trail folks, that community would be awesome 

4 quick miles this morning, and then walked another 3 while kiddo was at class. 
Have a stupid plantar wart on the side of my foot that has been driving me crazy this week. OH has frozen it twice and either it's hurting because it's dying off or getting worse. May have to break down and go to the doctor like a normal person....


----------



## havoc

O2.0 said:


> Have a stupid plantar wart on the side of my foot that has been driving me crazy this week


In the old days I used to use a crushed aspirin on a wart. Nowadays salicylic acid is such a common skincare product it can be bought as a liquid really cheaply. Brands like The Ordinary might be worth trying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

havoc said:


> There's one I could get to, wouldn't say it's close. More to the point, I have a treadmill for the days I would feel far too self-concious to run outside - and there are plenty of those. I go to a small gym once a week for an hour with a PT which I love but I got knocked back by three before I found him. Enquiries started out fine but they didn't want to know once they knew how old I am - immediately changed to telling me I should go to over sixties 'classes'. A year later I'm pushing weights and running but still very uncomfortable in public thanks to those knockbacks. I'll get over it - just not quite there yet


Pffft. I hate that attitude. To me it doesn't matter - slim or less slim, older or younger...just get out there. Why people feel the need to comment on others, I will never know. Concentrate on yourself I say and sod 'em!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pffft. I hate that attitude. To me it doesn't matter - slim or less slim, older or younger...just get out there. Why people feel the need to comment on others, I will never know. Concentrate on yourself I say and sod 'em!


There is an episode of friends where Monica goes tap dancing. The instructor shouts at her, 'your doing it all wrong' and she replies 'at least I'm doing it' this always makes me smile. As long as your up and out it really doesn't matter. I love off road running for this reason.


----------



## Cleo38

I've had some fab runs lately, really enjoying the cooler weather & it's been nice to run in the evenings again. Much as I love early morning runs I do also like to have a lie in occasionally, running in the evening definitely feels different as everything seems to be settling down & it smells different. 

Last Saturday I ran for just over 12 miles, the furthest I have ever done I only planned 5 but it was perfect running weather so I just kept going. Felt great afterwards but couldn't stop eating all day ...not really a problems tho! 

I've run a few times in the week & have felt amazing, so much so that I forgot I have back issues & on Friday managed to injure myself again. I was hiking up my A frame to do some training with Archer & rather than do it a sensible way (putting it on it's side, adjusting it then putting it upright), I chose not to as there were too many chickens around & I didn't want to squash one. So was pushing & lifting it about trying to get it in to the new position, forgetting how heavy it was, forgetting the position I was in doing it & forgetting I have back issues … I am a fool at times 

Anyway, it's not too bad, I can walk around fine but sitting down is painful, sleeping is painful, getting up from a chair or my bed is a task in itself & running is a definite no-no atm as each time my foot hits the floor I feel a mini burst of pain. Am hoping that with a bit of rest it will be ok again but it is a good reminder I suppose that I do still need to be a bit more considerate when doing certain things


----------



## havoc

Boxer123 said:


> There is an episode of friends where Monica goes tap dancing. The instructor shouts at her, 'your doing it all wrong' and she replies 'at least I'm doing it' this always makes me smile.


I remember it well and you've made me smile too by reminding me of it


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> so much so that I forgot I have back issues


Oh no! Hope you heal up soon! 
But it is nice to feel so good you forget


----------



## havoc

Cleo38 said:


> I've run a few times in the week & have felt amazing, so much so that I forgot I have back issues


I heard someone sum it up brilliantly though I can't remember who or where 
'I had no idea how good feeling good would be'


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! Hope you heal up soon!
> But it is nice to feel so good you forget


Thanks, hopefully it's not too bad … just have to remember to be patient which is something I'm not good at!



havoc said:


> I heard someone sum it up brilliantly though I can't remember who or where
> 'I had no idea how good feeling good would be'


Exactly! I've felt so good lately that I'd gotten a bit complacent about looking after my back. Oh well, this 'reminder' seems to have worked!


----------



## Ringypie

5 miles with the running club tonight. We thought we were going to get soaked as the weather has been awful but we were lucky - it stopped just before we set off!
Need to get a few things booked in as our next race isn’t till 22 December!


----------



## Boxer123

12 miler this morning it rained, sun shone , then rained again. Beautiful morning. Sox met a baby cow.


----------



## Ringypie

Guess who is doing the Grizzly again! Just had an email to say I got through the ballot! Must be mad..... over 20 miles of hills, bogs, beaches rivers.... loved it last year!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Guess who is doing the Grizzly again! Just had an email to say I got through the ballot! Must be mad..... over 20 miles of hills, bogs, beaches rivers.... loved it last year!


Wow that's lucky sounds loads of fun.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Guess who is doing the Grizzly again! Just had an email to say I got through the ballot! Must be mad..... over 20 miles of hills, bogs, beaches rivers.... loved it last year!


Yay you! When is it?

It's October, I'm challenging myself to at least 5K every day this month and posting here to keep myself accountable.

Next race won't be until February. I've decided to shoot for another 50K, it's in a park I train in often, I know all the trails and terrain well, it feels like 'home' so I feel like this would be a good place to shoot for another 50K. Plenty of time to work up to it too.


----------



## Ringypie

It’s March next year so plenty of time to up my mileage. I did it this year and it’s very tough but also very fun!

50k.... perhaps one day. That sounds like an amazing race!


----------



## Boxer123

9.5 miles this morning I'm really struggling to get motivated at the moment but enjoy it once up and out. I'm tired with work and in the last month of my dissertation. I hope my energy comes back @O2.0 any food suggestions for tiredness ?

I have oxford half marathon next Sunday. Then hoping to build up to a Christmas marathon at Portsmouth.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 418661
> 9.5 miles this morning I'm really struggling to get motivated at the moment but enjoy it once up and out. I'm tired with work and in the last month of my dissertation. I hope my energy comes back @O2.0 any food suggestions for tiredness ?
> 
> I have oxford half marathon next Sunday. Then hoping to build up to a Christmas marathon at Portsmouth.


I'm really tired at the moment too - think it's the change of season. Trying b12 tablets to see whether that helps at all.
It was the last summer Handicap on Tuesday and I went out with the club again yesterday when I was delighted to hear I'd won the Handicap which means a cheque for my chosen charity!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm really tired at the moment too - think it's the change of season. Trying b12 tablets to see whether that helps at all.
> It was the last summer Handicap on Tuesday and I went out with the club again yesterday when I was delighted to hear I'd won the Handicap which means a cheque for my chosen charity!


Well done ! That's a good idea the b12 I think the dark mornings do not help even the boys are tired.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I hope my energy comes back @O2.0 any food suggestions for tiredness ?


I usually end up upping the carbs (good whole food carbs) when I'm struggling. Most of the time I'm just not eating enough calories. 
A fruit smoothie with seeds and/or nut butters is also good. The fruit sugars give you a good boost of mood as well as energy.

I'm struggling with tiredness too, but mine is plain old I'm doing too much, not sleeping enough. I have two teens competing in two different areas, I'm out until 9 or 10pm chasing after them and their competitions, up at 4:40 to run (5K every day!) and I still have to show up at work too. And because I'm an idiot, I fill my weekends up also. So yeah... I need a nap, or 20 LOL


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I usually end up upping the carbs (good whole food carbs) when I'm struggling. Most of the time I'm just not eating enough calories.
> A fruit smoothie with seeds and/or nut butters is also good. The fruit sugars give you a good boost of mood as well as energy.
> 
> I'm struggling with tiredness too, but mine is plain old I'm doing too much, not sleeping enough. I have two teens competing in two different areas, I'm out until 9 or 10pm chasing after them and their competitions, up at 4:40 to run (5K every day!) and I still have to show up at work too. And because I'm an idiot, I fill my weekends up also. So yeah... I need a nap, or 20 LOL


I'm not eating enough it's a bit tricky cooking and shopping for 1. Wow you are busy I get a good 7/8 hours sleep each night before Loki wakes me up licking his balls on the pillow next to me.


----------



## Cleo38

First proper run in nearly 2wks today & it was great. I've done 3 session on my treadmill this week (3, 4 then 6 miles) as I figured there was less impact. The first 15mins the pain was awful & thought if it continued I would have to stop but it did ease off a lot & I felt so much better for it afterwards.

Have even managed to stop the pain killers again although getting out of bed in the morning is still a challenge …. I have to sort of roll on to my side then try to get up on the all fours then pull myself up. Difficult enough but even worse when Archer seems to think this is a cue for a wrestling match! 



So a very slow & steady 5 miles today, was really careful to take slightly shorter strides so I was less likely to heel strike (which would have been awful) & I had a very short walk break halfway. It was so good to be out tho, again the initial few mins were really painful but from my sessions on the treadmill I knew I could work through them. Am so pleased that I managed it, it's been so frustrating this week as I was really missing being out


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> First proper run in nearly 2wks today & it was great. I've done 3 session on my treadmill this week (3, 4 then 6 miles) as I figured there was less impact. The first 15mins the pain was awful & thought if it continued I would have to stop but it did ease off a lot & I felt so much better for it afterwards.
> 
> Have even managed to stop the pain killers again although getting out of bed in the morning is still a challenge …. I have to sort of roll on to my side then try to get up on the all fours then pull myself up. Difficult enough but even worse when Archer seems to think this is a cue for a wrestling match!
> 
> 
> So a very slow & steady 5 miles today, was really careful to take slightly shorter strides so I was less likely to heel strike (which would have been awful) & I had a very short walk break halfway. It was so good to be out tho, again the initial few mins were really painful but from my sessions on the treadmill I knew I could work through them. Am so pleased that I managed it, it's been so frustrating this week as I was really missing being out


Oh no poor you sounds painful glad your on the mend.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I'm not eating enough


It's crazy how hard it is some days to get enough food in! Nut butter sandwiches are usually pretty good for calories. 
And :Hilarious at your ball-licker alarm clock 



Cleo38 said:


> So a very slow & steady 5 miles today, was really careful to take slightly shorter strides so I was less likely to heel strike (which would have been awful) & I had a very short walk break halfway. It was so good to be out tho, again the initial few mins were really painful but from my sessions on the treadmill I knew I could work through them. Am so pleased that I managed it, it's been so frustrating this week as I was really missing being out


 That is the weirdest/best thing about running! You start out in agony but strangely as you keep going it tends to subside. Some days it takes me 2 to 3 miles before I start feeling good. But the feeling good does come!

I hope you continue to improve!


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> It's crazy how hard it is some days to get enough food in! Nut butter sandwiches are usually pretty good for calories.
> And :Hilarious at your ball-licker alarm clock
> 
> That is the weirdest/best thing about running! You start out in agony but strangely as you keep going it tends to subside. Some days it takes me 2 to 3 miles before I start feeling good. But the feeling good does come!
> 
> I hope you continue to improve!


Definitely! I feel so much better having been out, a combination of physical & mentally better. Quick sit down then off to paint an outbuilding which I am conscious of not bending down too much to trigger anything off again so will be very careful with thinking out how best to do it.

And a ball licking alarm clock?!!! ….  I have one of those called Archer :Wideyed


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Definitely! I feel so much better having been out, a combination of physical & mentally better. Quick sit down then off to paint an outbuilding which I am conscious of not bending down too much to trigger anything off again so will be very careful with thinking out how best to do it.
> 
> And a ball licking alarm clock?!!! ….  I have one of those called Archer :Wideyed[/QUOTE
> 
> Why must they lick their balls right next to us ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After a very poor couple of weeks due to my dodgy hip, I've managed to get out the door for four short runs this week. We went to Bushy Park yesterday for the 15th anniversary parkrun celebrations to see our pals - it was where we originally started in 2006. Even made it into the background of BBC breakfast who were there filming. We are on the left in the red BPTT tee shirts, which we got on Christmas Day 2006. My legs are a little heavy today as I did 29:07 yesterday and they are only just re-learning how to run sub-30 minutes for 5k again. It was my goal for the year, to get back to times starting with a 2  My next goal is to get an Age Graded PB, as I set my actual 5k PB in 2007!










I think I might do the Facebook "Run Every Day in November" thing again, I did it last year and it just got me out the door every day. Last year I did it as a minimum of a mile, might do a minimum of two miles each run this year, or 15 minutes minimum. I don't know...

@Ringypie the Grizzly eh? That used to be a race that a lot of folk I knew did, you mad thing, you


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think I might do the Facebook "Run Every Day in November" thing again, I did it last year and it just got me out the door every day. Last year I did it as a minimum of a mile, might do a minimum of two miles each run this year, or 15 minutes minimum. I don't know...


Nice time for your parkrun! 
I'm doing run every day in October, don't know if it's a thing, didn't know about the Run Every Day in November either. 
I've told myself I'll do at least 5K every day in October. Once I'm out there I'm fine, it's just getting out of bed and out there LOL!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, I was pleased with my run yesterday. Exactly that about the running each day thing @O2.0 - when I did the November one last year, it was just to try to kick start my running again. It worked for a while too...now I've lost weight I will use it to try to get a bit faster again and to hopefully build my longer runs. When we lived in London it was easy to run to Richmond Park, a lap of the park and home again, was about 12 miles...it's harder here by the sea to get a longer run in without driving somewhere - which I'm never really keen on doing. I'm going to have to find some new routes for the winter I think.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> It's crazy how hard it is some days to get enough food in! Nut butter sandwiches are usually pretty good for calories.
> And :Hilarious at your ball-licker alarm clock
> 
> That is the weirdest/best thing about running! You start out in agony but strangely as you keep going it tends to subside. Some days it takes me 2 to 3 miles before I start feeling good. But the feeling good does come!
> 
> I hope you continue to improve!


It's funny isn't it - I find the first couple of miles are usually nasty then my body realised I'm not going to stop so it might as well get on with it and stop complaining!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> After a very poor couple of weeks due to my dodgy hip, I've managed to get out the door for four short runs this week. We went to Bushy Park yesterday for the 15th anniversary parkrun celebrations to see our pals - it was where we originally started in 2006. Even made it into the background of BBC breakfast who were there filming. We are on the left in the red BPTT tee shirts, which we got on Christmas Day 2006. My legs are a little heavy today as I did 29:07 yesterday and they are only just re-learning how to run sub-30 minutes for 5k again. It was my goal for the year, to get back to times starting with a 2  My next goal is to get an Age Graded PB, as I set my actual 5k PB in 2007!
> 
> View attachment 418772
> 
> 
> I think I might do the Facebook "Run Every Day in November" thing again, I did it last year and it just got me out the door every day. Last year I did it as a minimum of a mile, might do a minimum of two miles each run this year, or 15 minutes minimum. I don't know...
> 
> @Ringypie the Grizzly eh? That used to be a race that a lot of folk I knew did, you mad thing, you


Well done on your parkrun time! I haven't done a parkrun since New Year's Day! I do struggle to fit everything in with work and horse as well as running though!

I did the Grizzly last year - so tough but so fun! I'm really looking forward to doing it again!


----------



## Ringypie

No London 2020 for me - I didn’t get lucky in the ballot. Not sure whether to be relieved or disappointed!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> No London 2020 for me - I didn't get lucky in the ballot. Not sure whether to be relieved or disappointed!!


I've done London once it is definitely worth doing but not my favourite race it was so exhausting just getting to the start. Then it was so busy bottles everywhere. Support fantastic.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll let you into a secret...I *hated* running the London marathon. I did it in 2012 - the coolest thing was that me and husband both did it that year and our "Look we've got medals and finisher tee shirts" is one of my favourite photos of us  Husband LOVES running London. In 2013 he trotted around with a GoPro, as he was doing an Ironman a month later, it is such a great video. 

The only marathon I think I would entertain now would be a track marathon...100+ laps


----------



## Ringypie

I’d like to do London once for the experience - but I do keep seeing other runs I want to do too and having to rein myself in as I can’t do them all! We’ve got the two big ones in for the spring as well as a few 10 milers, a Christmas run and a couple of half’s over the winter so I should be happy with those! Nothing now until November which I think is why I have itchy feet - we were doing a couple of shorter races a month over the summer. I like having things booked in as it gives me things to aim for!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'd like to do London once for the experience - but I do keep seeing other runs I want to do too and having to rein myself in as I can't do them all! We've got the two big ones in for the spring as well as a few 10 milers, a Christmas run and a couple of half's over the winter so I should be happy with those! Nothing now until November which I think is why I have itchy feet - we were doing a couple of shorter races a month over the summer. I like having things booked in as it gives me things to aim for!


I'm the same I have to have a race to work towards. I was really lucky I got into London second ballot attempt.


----------



## Ringypie

4 easy miles with the club tonight. The route went up a real stinker of a hill which felt the easiest it ever has - its one of those that will never be nice but I didn’t struggle as much as I have done in the past. As it’s a relatively short route I don’t mind pushing myself on the hill, if it was on a half marathon it’s one I’d walk!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 4 easy miles with the club tonight. The route went up a real stinker of a hill which felt the easiest it ever has - its one of those that will never be nice but I didn't struggle as much as I have done in the past. As it's a relatively short route I don't mind pushing myself on the hill, if it was on a half marathon it's one I'd walk!


Oh that's the best feeling when you hit a hill you've struggled with before and struggle less! Awesome!!


----------



## Boxer123

Oxford half marathon today it is raining so much great duck weather !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have a great run @Boxer123 - skin is waterproof


----------



## Bugsys grandma

Hope it goes well @Boxer123 . Good luck. 
My daughter Hannah is in Hyde park today doing the Royal parks half marathon. 
Weathers not great for it, I think she's gonna get drenched!


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks everyone very wet but good run great support waiting on Chip time. At one point it was raining so much I couldn't see!


----------



## O2.0

Congratulations @Boxer123 now to dry off and snuggle up with the boys right? 

Still trucking away at 5K ever day for October. Intended to go for a longer run yesterday, but about 4.5 miles in had to stop for a hawk rescue. That turned out very well, so I don't begrudge the lost miles at all!

Having some coffee now and off for a 5 miler hopefully today.


----------



## Boxer123

Chip time was 2.23 hrs happy with that as it was so wet. @O2.0 no chance I took them out before and alfter. I've clocked up 23 miles today walking running and trying to find the car !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Chip time was 2.23 hrs happy with that as it was so wet. @O2.0 no chance I took them out before and alfter. I've clocked up 23 miles today walking running and trying to find the car !


Fantastic that's a great time! Well done!
9 hilly miles for us today. Hubby got lucky in the ballot so he's got London to train for so we need to slowly start upping the distances!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic that's a great time! Well done!
> 9 hilly miles for us today. Hubby got lucky in the ballot so he's got London to train for so we need to slowly start upping the distances!


London was my first marathon I was lucky I got in on my second ballot. You will find spectating harder than actually running the thing ! My mum was frazzled by the end.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> London was my first marathon I was lucky I got in on my second ballot. You will find spectating harder than actually running the thing ! My mum was frazzled by the end.


I'm so worried about it - I'm a real country bumpkin spend most of my time out in the fields when I'm not at work - and I work in a tiny town that's never crowded. I just don't DO cities and crowds they make me really anxious! I'm hoping that there will be other people I know from running club spectating who can babysit me! There is one lady running it who is staying in the same hotel as us, and I don't think her husband has a place so hopefully we can watch together. Perhaps I could get a pair of adult size baby reins and ask him to hang onto me so I don't get lost


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm so worried about it - I'm a real country bumpkin spend most of my time out in the fields when I'm not at work - and I work in a tiny town that's never crowded. I just don't DO cities and crowds they make me really anxious! I'm hoping that there will be other people I know from running club spectating who can babysit me! There is one lady running it who is staying in the same hotel as us, and I don't think her husband has a place so hopefully we can watch together. Perhaps I could get a pair of adult size baby reins and ask him to hang onto me so I don't get lost


I'm the same I just cannot work London I can't do the tube it's to busy. My mum actually came that day to drop me at the start and collect me at the end! It is very well organised and u can just follow people.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I'm so worried about it - I'm a real country bumpkin spend most of my time out in the fields when I'm not at work - and I work in a tiny town that's never crowded. I just don't DO cities and crowds they make me really anxious! I'm hoping that there will be other people I know from running club spectating who can babysit me! There is one lady running it who is staying in the same hotel as us, and I don't think her husband has a place so hopefully we can watch together. Perhaps I could get a pair of adult size baby reins and ask him to hang onto me so I don't get lost


Oh I can imagine how you feel. I really don't like those busy rushed start lines and crowds either. But I'm sure once you start running it will all be just fine  Well other than the having to run 26.2 miles part


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh I can imagine how you feel. I really don't like those busy rushed start lines and crowds either. But I'm sure once you start running it will all be just fine  Well other than the having to run 26.2 miles part


I was in my home city today and it took me ages to find my friends at the start then I lost my car at the finish


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh I can imagine how you feel. I really don't like those busy rushed start lines and crowds either. But I'm sure once you start running it will all be just fine  Well other than the having to run 26.2 miles part


Ahh I'm not running - my husband got in but I didn't so I will be up there to support him (and try not to get lost in the crowds!).
Last time we went to London was a flying visit when they had the display of poppies in the Tower moat. It was complete sensory overload even then - everything was so big / fast / crowded!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah you'll be fine @Ringypie - we lived in London for 17 years and often spectated the marathon. There used to be some much quieter spots but it's steadily got busier for spectating on marathon day. Where you go depends on if you want to cheer in one spot or try to dash around to see your hubby at different places. Let me know if I can help  now I live in a village by the seaside, I'm used to a slower pace so going up to town a few weeks ago was a shock!

I went to running club tonight for the first time in months. Only 4.5m at 10:15 miling but it was a lovely evening and felt nice running along the Prom on the way home. Now my legs have that pleasantly heavy feeling...I think I need to find a race to do over the winter. Maybe I will, not done a race except the Bognor 10k in a long time.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Ahh I'm not running - my husband got in but I didn't so I will be up there to support him (and try not to get lost in the crowds!).
> Last time we went to London was a flying visit when they had the display of poppies in the Tower moat. It was complete sensory overload even then - everything was so big / fast / crowded!


Oh! IDK.... Sometimes I think spectating is harder than running! 

Still managing the 5K a day this month, today was pouring down rain at 5am, but not cold, I don't mind rain, just not cold rain. A soggy run is still better than no run


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah you'll be fine @Ringypie - we lived in London for 17 years and often spectated the marathon. There used to be some much quieter spots but it's steadily got busier for spectating on marathon day. Where you go depends on if you want to cheer in one spot or try to dash around to see your hubby at different places. Let me know if I can help  now I live in a village by the seaside, I'm used to a slower pace so going up to town a few weeks ago was a shock!
> 
> I went to running club tonight for the first time in months. Only 4.5m at 10:15 miling but it was a lovely evening and felt nice running along the Prom on the way home. Now my legs have that pleasantly heavy feeling...I think I need to find a race to do over the winter. Maybe I will, not done a race except the Bognor 10k in a long time.


Thank you that's very kind. I'm hoping that there will be a few from the running club spectating too so we can go in a group. My friend's husband has agreed to babysit me while she runs so I'm not feeling quite as worried now!
Well done on your run. We did a similar distance last night and somehow avoided the rain!


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles down the river this morning beautiful joined by Sox who is a great running partner never goes on ahead and keeps a good pace.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Really pleased with my parkrun this morning 28:31 I think (on my watch). Faster than I’ve been in a long time  Hurrah.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Really pleased with my parkrun this morning 28:31 I think (on my watch). Faster than I've been in a long time  Hurrah.


Well done under 30 minutes


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Really pleased with my parkrun this morning 28:31 I think (on my watch). Faster than I've been in a long time  Hurrah.


Awesome well done!!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 419947
> View attachment 419948
> 7 miles down the river this morning beautiful joined by Sox who is a great running partner never goes on ahead and keeps a good pace.


Looks amazing! Do you ever do canicross? It seems to be becoming more popular down here - a few of the races I've done recently are allowing canicross as well as normal runners.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Looks amazing! Do you ever do canicross? It seems to be becoming more popular down here - a few of the races I've done recently are allowing canicross as well as normal runners.


I used to with lily (my girl who passed away last year) Sox really doesn't enjoy running on lead and is nervous of other dogs so I haven't competed with him. He was able to stay off lead today. Loki I am hoping to when he is 18 months however he is being quite a douche at the moment so definitely needs some training.


----------



## Boxer123

How's the 5km everyday going @O2.0 ? I've ordered a head torch for 5am runs  need to get back to marathon training.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> How's the 5km everyday going @O2.0 ? I've ordered a head torch for 5am runs  need to get back to marathon training.


Had to giggle at your comment about Loki being a douche 
He is right at that douche-y age!

5K a day still on track I'm happy to say. Rainy 5 miles today, now off to run errands


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Had to giggle at your comment about Loki being a douche
> He is right at that douche-y age!
> 
> 5K a day still on track I'm happy to say. Rainy 5 miles today, now off to run errands


He is the biggest douche me and Sox almost went to the pub without him after our run.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so tired! Did some jump training with Ringo this morning then ran 6 miles. We are trying to run 3 times a week now so did 5 miles on Friday evening too. Problem is I’ve worn my shoes out and am going to need to get a new pair. I thought I overpronate but the wear on my shoes is on the outer edge so I really don’t know what to look for!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm so tired! Did some jump training with Ringo this morning then ran 6 miles. We are trying to run 3 times a week now so did 5 miles on Friday evening too. Problem is I've worn my shoes out and am going to need to get a new pair. I thought I overpronate but the wear on my shoes is on the outer edge so I really don't know what to look for!


Have you had your hair analysed ? Might be worth it.


----------



## Boxer123

Not your hair your gait ! Your hair is fine I'm sure


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I took my new running shoes out for a spin this morning and ended up doing 5 miles, which I am really pleased about. I hit the dizzy heights of 16.4 miles in four runs this week - more than I've done in quite a few years. I'm so pleased that my weight loss has led to my getting back to more running. 

Gait analysis is always fun. Not as much fun as hair analysis though


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Not your hair your gait ! Your hair is fine I'm sure


Omg I did wonder what my hair could tell us (apart from that I'm not naturally this blonde!!)
I don't think there is anywhere in the depths of Devon that does such a thing? Will look into it though thanks.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I took my new running shoes out for a spin this morning and ended up doing 5 miles, which I am really pleased about. I hit the dizzy heights of 16.4 miles in four runs this week - more than I've done in quite a few years. I'm so pleased that my weight loss has led to my getting back to more running.
> 
> Gait analysis is always fun. Not as much fun as hair analysis though


Wouldn't it be great if you could have both done !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I took my new running shoes out for a spin this morning and ended up doing 5 miles, which I am really pleased about. I hit the dizzy heights of 16.4 miles in four runs this week - more than I've done in quite a few years. I'm so pleased that my weight loss has led to my getting back to more running.
> 
> Gait analysis is always fun. Not as much fun as hair analysis though


That's fantastic! We managed 3 runs which is probably all I'm going to be able to do per week along with equine commitments. Don't want the old dear to feel like he's being pushed to one side!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, I'm really chuffed. Thankfully I only work three days a week now, in a weekday only role (rather than all the on calls and weekends I used to do)...so one run is early morning on a day off, one is run club on a Tuesday after work, then there's parkrun and a Sunday run. That's my plan moving forward anyway. Oscar generally doesn't mind, as he's on his second breakfast for morning running and had his first bit of dinner when we go in the evening  Of course, he's also had his tablets which annoys him but there you go, you can't have everything. 

Glad you're still getting out with the Old Dear


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank you, I'm really chuffed. Thankfully I only work three days a week now, in a weekday only role (rather than all the on calls and weekends I used to do)...so one run is early morning on a day off, one is run club on a Tuesday after work, then there's parkrun and a Sunday run. That's my plan moving forward anyway. Oscar generally doesn't mind, as he's on his second breakfast for morning running and had his first bit of dinner when we go in the evening  Of course, he's also had his tablets which annoys him but there you go, you can't have everything.
> 
> Glad you're still getting out with the Old Dear


At 23 most horses are hanging up their jumping boots.... however Ringo is still loving it although we only pop around the smaller stuff as I don't want him overdoing it! Problem is he's so strong and forward riding him is very physical!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Have you had your hair analysed ? Might be worth it.


Oh that gave me a good giggle, thank you 

@Ringypie I was always told I overpronate too, and for years looked for shoes with lots of arch support. About 4 years ago I started looking in to more minimalist shoes for trail running. Long story short, I started doing foot exercises to strengthen my arches and transitioned to minimalist shoes with zero drop. I still overpronate when I stand, but my feet have gotten so much stronger, that when I run or walk I don't. It's weird, but I do much better now without arch support. But I also spend most of my running time on uneven gravel or trails that force me to use a lot of foot and ankle stabilization. I think too much support interferes with that. 
Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience.

Ran 5.5 miles yesterday, another 3.5 today, then dusted the bike off and took off for a short but fun spin on the bike. Mainly getting used to the gears again. OMG it was fun, I had forgotten how much I like biking on trails! I'm sure I'll pay for it tomorrow! :Bag

Philosophical aside alert: 
Was thinking on my run today as my left hamstring was being super tight and sore, how running makes you learn to be comfortable with discomfort. My hamstring hurt and was radiating around my leg in to my groin, but I could tell it was one of those muscle soreness things that would eventually work itself out. Running has taught me that - eventually those aches and pains work themselves out. The trick is to learn to be comfortable in the discomfort. 
Not a bad skill to have in this day and age...


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh that gave me a good giggle, thank you
> 
> @Ringypie I was always told I overpronate too, and for years looked for shoes with lots of arch support. About 4 years ago I started looking in to more minimalist shoes for trail running. Long story short, I started doing foot exercises to strengthen my arches and transitioned to minimalist shoes with zero drop. I still overpronate when I stand, but my feet have gotten so much stronger, that when I run or walk I don't. It's weird, but I do much better now without arch support. But I also spend most of my running time on uneven gravel or trails that force me to use a lot of foot and ankle stabilization. I think too much support interferes with that.
> Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> Ran 5.5 miles yesterday, another 3.5 today, then dusted the bike off and took off for a short but fun spin on the bike. Mainly getting used to the gears again. OMG it was fun, I had forgotten how much I like biking on trails! I'm sure I'll pay for it tomorrow! :Bag
> 
> Philosophical aside alert:
> Was thinking on my run today as my left hamstring was being super tight and sore, how running makes you learn to be comfortable with discomfort. My hamstring hurt and was radiating around my leg in to my groin, but I could tell it was one of those muscle soreness things that would eventually work itself out. Running has taught me that - eventually those aches and pains work themselves out. The trick is to learn to be comfortable in the discomfort.
> Not a bad skill to have in this day and age...


That's interesting thank you I shall investigate that too!
I learned early about becoming comfortable with discomfort sadly - I have a lot of random joint and back pain which the doctor isn't interested in and physio etc hasn't helped. Just have to get on with it - I hurt if I do nothing and I hurt if I run and ride - so I may as well do what I enjoy!
It was refreshing talking to people at running club who are far better than me and they have similar issues with aches etc. Not that I would wish it on anyone though!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh that gave me a good giggle, thank you
> 
> @Ringypie I was always told I overpronate too, and for years looked for shoes with lots of arch support. About 4 years ago I started looking in to more minimalist shoes for trail running. Long story short, I started doing foot exercises to strengthen my arches and transitioned to minimalist shoes with zero drop. I still overpronate when I stand, but my feet have gotten so much stronger, that when I run or walk I don't. It's weird, but I do much better now without arch support. But I also spend most of my running time on uneven gravel or trails that force me to use a lot of foot and ankle stabilization. I think too much support interferes with that.
> Anyway, just thought I'd share my experience.
> 
> Ran 5.5 miles yesterday, another 3.5 today, then dusted the bike off and took off for a short but fun spin on the bike. Mainly getting used to the gears again. OMG it was fun, I had forgotten how much I like biking on trails! I'm sure I'll pay for it tomorrow! :Bag
> 
> Philosophical aside alert:
> Was thinking on my run today as my left hamstring was being super tight and sore, how running makes you learn to be comfortable with discomfort. My hamstring hurt and was radiating around my leg in to my groin, but I could tell it was one of those muscle soreness things that would eventually work itself out. Running has taught me that - eventually those aches and pains work themselves out. The trick is to learn to be comfortable in the discomfort.
> Not a bad skill to have in this day and age...


I think it also helps me ignore that voice in my head that says you can't do it. You get to mile 18 in a marathon think you think I can't do this then you work through it and by mile 20 you are all good again.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> I think it also helps me ignore that voice in my head that says you can't do it. You get to mile 18 in a marathon think you think I can't do this then you work through it and by mile 20 you are all good again.


One of my favorite running quotes "most people never run far enough on their first wind to realize they have a second."


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> One of my favorite running quotes "most people never run far enough on their first wind to realize they have a second."


So many people use that as an excuse not to run.... I try to explain that especially at first the first few hundred yards are horrid then your body adjusts and comes to terms with what you are making it do!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> So many people use that as an excuse not to run.... I try to explain that especially at first the first few hundred yards are horrid then your body adjusts and comes to terms with what you are making it do!


Or, at my age, the first few miles are horrid LOL! 
That's the real reason I run longer distances! It takes that long for my body to adjust


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Or, at my age, the first few miles are horrid LOL!
> That's the real reason I run longer distances! It takes that long for my body to adjust


True true! I remember when I first started running and the first few hundred metres were the worst, my lungs felt like they were going to burst! Now my lungs don't give me grief it's more my legs deciding different bits are going to hurt then warm up! Then there are a few ok miles before everything starts to moan it's tired!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> I think it also helps me ignore that voice in my head that says you can't do it. You get to mile 18 in a marathon think you think I can't do this then you work through it and by mile 20 you are all good again.


Heh. Miles 20-26.2 were the only miles I really liked in the marathon...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh. Miles 20-26.2 were the only miles I really liked in the marathon...


I'm the same I think it's that feeling of I have got this.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same I think it's that feeling of I have got this.


I had that on the Grizzly. The first 10 miles were fun, then it became a bit 'seriously? More hills? I'm going to die!' But we kept going and the euphoria at mile 18 knowing 2 miles left and a long downhill finish awaited! Then somehow finding a sprint finish in my tired legs was amazing! (I say sprint it was probably more like a tired waddle!).


----------



## Boxer123

Well five miles yesterday and four today. I'm so tired but feel so much better once I'm out. I think I need to force myself at the moment.

Due to a level of doucheness only achievable by a baby boxer I am walking the boys separately. This means me and Sox are getting in some lovely runs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, poor baby Boxer...we know someone with a Boxer, he's flipping HUGE! He weighs six stone or something.

I moved up a group at run club last night. Cue a five mile progression run and tired leggies today. I like the feeling of it though. I will go for a 40 minute run in the morning (with the friend I helped with C25K who is already now doing a sub-30 5k) then I am seeing the chiropractor. My back is terrible after an injury doing a water birth a few years ago -nit's never been the same since. Think I might need long sleeves in the morning!

I can't tell you how happy I am to be running a bit quicker and a bit more again. It's so nice.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, poor baby Boxer...we know someone with a Boxer, he's flipping HUGE! He weighs six stone or something.
> 
> I moved up a group at run club last night. Cue a five mile progression run and tired leggies today. I like the feeling of it though. I will go for a 40 minute run in the morning (with the friend I helped with C25K who is already now doing a sub-30 5k) then I am seeing the chiropractor. My back is terrible after an injury doing a water birth a few years ago -nit's never been the same since. Think I might need long sleeves in the morning!
> 
> I can't tell you how happy I am to be running a bit quicker and a bit more again. It's so nice.


Yeah well done it's great when you start feeling stronger. I am hoping little Loki never makes it to 6 stone  he sleeps on my pillow.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, poor baby Boxer...we know someone with a Boxer, he's flipping HUGE! He weighs six stone or something.
> 
> I moved up a group at run club last night. Cue a five mile progression run and tired leggies today. I like the feeling of it though. I will go for a 40 minute run in the morning (with the friend I helped with C25K who is already now doing a sub-30 5k) then I am seeing the chiropractor. My back is terrible after an injury doing a water birth a few years ago -nit's never been the same since. Think I might need long sleeves in the morning!
> 
> I can't tell you how happy I am to be running a bit quicker and a bit more again. It's so nice.


Well done that's fantastic!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Due to a level of doucheness only achievable by a baby boxer I am walking the boys separately. This means me and Sox are getting in some lovely runs.


Aw, that's nice you and Sox get quality time  
Loki won't always be a douche! I promise!!

Proud to say that Tuesday I almost didn't get my run in, but forced myself to go after a long day at work. Was a sucky run, but 3.5 miles nonetheless so still on target for the 5K or more a day goal for October


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've definitely decided I am going to do the Run Every Day in November thing on FB again...if anyone wants to join in, it's a group called 30runs30days - you just set your minimum for each day. Last year my minimum was one mile, with barely anything longer. This year I think my minimum will be one mile but on four of the days, will be three, four or five miles - with an aim to do 20 miles a week. All welcome!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've definitely decided I am going to do the Run Every Day in November thing on FB again...if anyone wants to join in, it's a group called 30runs30days - you just set your minimum for each day. Last year my minimum was one mile, with barely anything longer. This year I think my minimum will be one mile but on four of the days, will be three, four or five miles - with an aim to do 20 miles a week. All welcome!


I will join you and aim for 3 miles a day. My timings tend to be slow as I do stops and starts with Sox pooping or sniffing or getting his ball.


----------



## Boxer123

I have a marathon 22 December so need to build up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh a festive marathon...then you get to replace the calories in a festive way  Perfect!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh a festive marathon...then you get to replace the calories in a festive way  Perfect!


That's the plan ! It's down the seafront at Portsmouth. My sister is baby sitting the boxers for the day. ( she will have a tougher day)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah, the Portsmouth Coastal is meant to be a lovely marathon, lots of our friends have done it.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah, the Portsmouth Coastal is meant to be a lovely marathon, lots of our friends have done it.


It looks fun I'm just hoping it's not to windy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I did another course PeeBee yesterday at our parkrun (28:06), I am so pleased. Then went for a run with a couple of pals this morning in the freezing cold sunshine which was lovely. Ended up doing 5.6 miles - which was interesting as in May it felt so hard to do our local 10k but today I trotted along at the pace I did the race at and I would have only had to do just over another half a mile. If I'd been on my own, I'd have done it but my running partner was weary and it wasn't about me today. It reminded me how well I am doing at the moment - it's been about 12 years since I felt like this about running and I am loving it


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I did another course PeeBee yesterday at our parkrun (28:06), I am so pleased. Then went for a run with a couple of pals this morning in the freezing cold sunshine which was lovely. Ended up doing 5.6 miles - which was interesting as in May it felt so hard to do our local 10k but today I trotted along at the pace I did the race at and I would have only had to do just over another half a mile. If I'd been on my own, I'd have done it but my running partner was weary and it wasn't about me today. It reminded me how well I am doing at the moment - it's been about 12 years since I felt like this about running and I am loving it


That's wonderful!

I'm procrastinating my run this morning. Looooong day on my feet yesterday at son's HEMA tournament. Didn't get home 'till near midnight. But nothing on the agenda today, so I can linger over another cup of coffee and then think about running LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

I'm going out tomorrow I had very little sleep last night as my sister stayed and Loki couldn't decide who to spoon ask went between rooms waking everyone up. ( he choose me) long run tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've had people staying this weekend - and last night Oscar dissed us and went to sleep on their bed for the first part of the night! He's met them a few times now, so obviously feels comfortable with them but he was not very settled, so we had a disturbed night too. Tomorrow is a day off running, Tuesday I can't decide if I will do a morning run or running club in the evening as I'm off on Tuesday (I'm rarely off on a Tuesday).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've had people staying this weekend - and last night Oscar dissed us and went to sleep on their bed for the first part of the night! He's met them a few times now, so obviously feels comfortable with them but he was not very settled, so we had a disturbed night too. Tomorrow is a day off running, Tuesday I can't decide if I will do a morning run or running club in the evening as I'm off on Tuesday (I'm rarely off on a Tuesday).


Spoilt pets ha ha


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning temperatures just above 0 nice and frosty.


----------



## Ringypie

5 very wet miles with the running club, in my new trainers, last night.
Very pleased with them - a lot ore comfy than my old ones!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 5 very wet miles with the running club, in my new trainers, last night.
> Very pleased with them - a lot ore comfy than my old ones!


I'm sick of wet feet it's killing my trainers.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm sick of wet feet it's killing my trainers.


We have a new bit of kit! A trainer dryer! They were soaked last night (poor new trainers) but a couple of hours on the dryer sorted them! We were so fed up last year of having damp stinky trainers ponging in the hall.


----------



## O2.0

Guys I have one more day of 5K every day! One more!! Today sucked, I'm getting a head cold and my legs were lead. Hoping tomorrow will be better. But regardless, I can sleep in on Friday


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Guys I have one more day of 5K every day! One more!! Today sucked, I'm getting a head cold and my legs were lead. Hoping tomorrow will be better. But regardless, I can sleep in on Friday


That's amazing! Well done for sticking with it! And your lie in on Friday will be so well deserved!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We have a new bit of kit! A trainer dryer! They were soaked last night (poor new trainers) but a couple of hours on the dryer sorted them! We were so fed up last year of having damp stinky trainers ponging in the hall.


I need this my trainers reek !



O2.0 said:


> Guys I have one more day of 5K every day! One more!! Today sucked, I'm getting a head cold and my legs were lead. Hoping tomorrow will be better. But regardless, I can sleep in on Friday


Wow well done sounds like you need a rest.


----------



## Ringypie

It's this one from John Lewis. I think it was about £25?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 421003
> It's this one from John Lewis. I think it was about £25?


This is amazing no more stinky trainers.


----------



## O2.0

OH has a boot dryer/warmer that I steal when my shoes get very wet. It works overnight, I love it!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> This is amazing no more stinky trainers.


Really pleased how quickly it dries them too. Last winter our trainers all smelled so damp even trying to tuck them under the radiator to dry. Not to mention putting them on to find they were still damp - ugh!


----------



## O2.0

And done!!! Did 3.2 miles this morning finishing up at least 5K every day in October. 
Came home, showered, and promptly signed up for a 50K in February


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> And done!!! Did 3.2 miles this morning finishing up at least 5K every day in October.
> Came home, showered, and promptly signed up for a 50K in February


Well done you how you feeling?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well done you how you feeling?


Feel good, may go out again tomorrow just to finish the week out  
It was 70's this morning and supposed to be low 30's tomorrow morning, may have to go out in the cold just 'cause I'm so sick of being hot LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Feel good, may go out again tomorrow just to finish the week out
> It was 70's this morning and supposed to be low 30's tomorrow morning, may have to go out in the cold just 'cause I'm so sick of being hot LOL!


That's a huge change in temperature.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> That's a huge change in temperature.


Yes  it's the season of insane weather. We don't do fall, we do "mother nature went off her meds again" :Hilarious

Yesterday we went from a high of 73 down to 35. Figuring out what to wear is fun....


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> And done!!! Did 3.2 miles this morning finishing up at least 5K every day in October.
> Came home, showered, and promptly signed up for a 50K in February


That's fantastic! You must have been feeling motivated to sign up for that!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So today started our "30runs30days" on FB. My aim is to carry on with my four runs per week that I've been doing - and on the days "off" I will run a mile. That's all. I will be broken if I run more than that I think! My aim is for 20 miles per week. 

We didn't have a great start thanks to Oscar issues. I couldn't decide if I couldn't see because of the rain on my glasses or the tears in my eyes. Dammit.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today started our "30runs30days" on FB. My aim is to carry on with my four runs per week that I've been doing - and on the days "off" I will run a mile. That's all. I will be broken if I run more than that I think! My aim is for 20 miles per week.
> 
> We didn't have a great start thanks to Oscar issues. I couldn't decide if I couldn't see because of the rain on my glasses or the tears in my eyes. Dammit.


Well done for getting out there and doing it and I hope you are ok?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm trying to figure out how to word everything for my Oscar thread...I don't know @Ringypie - all I know is that I don't think I can ever do this again. I think I will be a one cat woman.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today started our "30runs30days" on FB. My aim is to carry on with my four runs per week that I've been doing - and on the days "off" I will run a mile. That's all. I will be broken if I run more than that I think! My aim is for 20 miles per week.
> 
> We didn't have a great start thanks to Oscar issues. I couldn't decide if I couldn't see because of the rain on my glasses or the tears in my eyes. Dammit.


Liked for getting out there and taking care of you. Not for Oscar issues


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm trying to figure out how to word everything for my Oscar thread...I don't know @Ringypie - all I know is that I don't think I can ever do this again. I think I will be a one cat woman.


Oh that doesn't sound good. It is just heartbreaking when things aren't going well with them isn't it. Hopefully when you get your words sorted you'll get some good advice and love from other members. They were such a lifeline to me when Parsnip was so ill 3 years ago. So very touching that so many people you've never met really do care. Take care and look after yourself xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So today started our "30runs30days" on FB. My aim is to carry on with my four runs per week that I've been doing - and on the days "off" I will run a mile. That's all. I will be broken if I run more than that I think! My aim is for 20 miles per week.
> 
> We didn't have a great start thanks to Oscar issues. I couldn't decide if I couldn't see because of the rain on my glasses or the tears in my eyes. Dammit.


 Hope your ok crying when running is a good outlet.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 421003
> It's this one from John Lewis. I think it was about £25?


Mummy boxer123 is buying me one for Christmas.


----------



## Boxer123

5km this morning then got caught in the worst weather so cut it short.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nothing but force 10 storm force winds and torrential rain here...so we've not been for our run yet. I think it's meant to improve after 4pm. It's hard as I wear glasses to run in rain like this as I literally can't see!


----------



## O2.0

I'm headed out in about an hour. It's a beautiful sunny day, currently mid 40's should be mid 50's by the time I'm out there. Doing the shorts or long pants debate in my head LOL


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nothing but force 10 storm force winds and torrential rain here...so we've not been for our run yet. I think it's meant to improve after 4pm. It's hard as I wear glasses to run in rain like this as I literally can't see!


Did you make it it has been grim today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did, at about 2:30...still ridiculously windy but I took advantage of a gap in the rain. I did 3.5 miles...I am aiming to get to about 20 miles a week. I know 20 isn't much for many people but it's pretty good for me. The thing I love most of all is that I'm really enjoying running again. Losing weight has definitely made it more enjoyable as an experience. 

Thanks for asking Boxer


----------



## O2.0

I went with shorts. Absolutely gorgeous out today, perfect running temps, breezy, sunny, just glorious!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I went with shorts. Absolutely gorgeous out today, perfect running temps, breezy, sunny, just glorious!
> 
> View attachment 421264


That looks beautiful. 3.5 mile walk with the boys then a 3 mile run alone today. It's damp here today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So there I was, toddling along, having a nice time now the howling gales have subsided...when suddenly I realised I'd run 6.75 miles! So pleased - my longest run in a long time


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> So there I was, toddling along, having a nice time now the howling gales have subsided...when suddenly I realised I'd run 6.75 miles! So pleased - my longest run in a long time
> 
> View attachment 421294


Oh well done you! 
Such a great feeling


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So there I was, toddling along, having a nice time now the howling gales have subsided...when suddenly I realised I'd run 6.75 miles! So pleased - my longest run in a long time
> 
> View attachment 421294


Well done it certainly was calmer this morning!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So there I was, toddling along, having a nice time now the howling gales have subsided...when suddenly I realised I'd run 6.75 miles! So pleased - my longest run in a long time
> 
> View attachment 421294


That's awesome well done!!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m absolutely pooped but really pleased with myself. Just finished Bideford 10 miler. Waiting for the official times but I was so close to a sub 1h30!! A few seconds over on my watch but as it was chip timing I set it off on the gun before I crossed the start. Now I just want to sleep!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm absolutely pooped but really pleased with myself. Just finished Bideford 10 miler. Waiting for the official times but I was so close to a sub 1h30!! A few seconds over on my watch but as it was chip timing I set it off on the gun before I crossed the start. Now I just want to sleep!


Treat yourself to an afternoon nap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome stuff Ringy  I can imagine it was rather hilly too. Go and treat yourself to a nap.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome stuff Ringy  I can imagine it was rather hilly too. Go and treat yourself to a nap.


It was surprisingly flat which I'm not used to! We are still driving home as it was miles away but I am planning Bath and nap - although I do need to put the real Ringy to bed too


----------



## Ringypie

Well the nap hasn’t happened but Ringo is tucked up in bed and I had a lovely soak in the bath. Will be an early night instead I think!! I feel so tired after longer (for me) runs.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I'm absolutely pooped but really pleased with myself. Just finished Bideford 10 miler. Waiting for the official times but I was so close to a sub 1h30!! A few seconds over on my watch but as it was chip timing I set it off on the gun before I crossed the start. Now I just want to sleep!


Wow impressive time! I get excited with an 11 minute mile, granted I'm old and I run on rough terrain, but still! Go you!!

Today I didn't run and took the bike out instead. I should preface this by saying that about 25 or more years ago I used to be an avid mountain biker. Loved it, have the scars to prove it  So after a few jaunts on our rutted gravel road/driveway, I decided to take the hybrid bike out on what I thought was an easy-ish trail, one I run on frequently. Holy cow!! a) I'm not 21 anymore, b) I'm a chicken now, I must have been a total idiot then, c) my poor poor ass!!! That's why we wore those ugly sheepskin lined biker pants!

So anyway, 4 miles over rocks and roots and bouncing my old joints around like a pinball machine, and I'm way more worn out than I am doing 18 miles of running on that same trail! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

I've managed 5km the last few mornings the uptake to join me was slow.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 421454
> I've managed 5km the last few mornings the uptake to join me was slow.


They look so comfy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I can’t say I blame them really


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They look so comfy!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! I can't say I blame them really


They are lazy boys.


----------



## Ringypie

An awful 3 miles for the club winter Handicap tonight. Tired legs after Sunday and a slight cold meant I ran a pw not a pb! (Personal worst!!)


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> An awful 3 miles for the club winter Handicap tonight. Tired legs after Sunday and a slight cold meant I ran a pw not a pb! (Personal worst!!)


Tired legs are awful but at least you ran.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Tired legs are awful but at least you ran.


It was a tired everything. The route is 2 laps with a downhill start and long slow uphill finish. I started on the second loop and seriously thought about stopping!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went to club tonight, nice progression run (did I just say nice? Flipping heck, it was a touch on the speedy side!)...madness after a manic work day. Thankfully dinner in the slow cooker was just the thing when we got home  It will be a gentle run tomorrow...day six of "30 runs, 30 days". I'm thinking I might book a massage for the end of next week, as my legs will be feeling really tired by then. 

Well done Ringy on your PW - you still did better than all the people who were sitting on their sofa! Plus, it might mean your handicap for next time is in your favour, if you were slower this time.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> An awful 3 miles for the club winter Handicap tonight. Tired legs after Sunday and a slight cold meant I ran a pw not a pb! (Personal worst!!)


Hey, a sucky run is still better than no run  At least you got out there and didn't quit!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm still running every day...and today ran another course PB at parkrun - but I am most overjoyed that it was my much longed for new AG PB! Hurrah! 27:07 today. So delighted, I really am. I'm so pleased with how I ran today in terms of my pacing - slightly faster each mile, I usually lose the plot at about 2 miles and lose focus. 

My legs will be less delighted in the morning when I make them go out for a run


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm still running every day...and today ran another course PB at parkrun - but I am most overjoyed that it was my much longed for new AG PB! Hurrah! 27:07 today. So delighted, I really am. I'm so pleased with how I ran today in terms of my pacing - slightly faster each mile, I usually lose the plot at about 2 miles and lose focus.
> 
> My legs will be less delighted in the morning when I make them go out for a run


That's a great time! And well done for running every day too.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm just trying to muster the energy to get up and go out it's dark and windy. Never seems half as bad once your out in it though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m trying to gather the energy now...after a shockingly awful sleep! Hope you got out there. I will go soon. Honestly. Ahem.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm trying to gather the energy now...after a shockingly awful sleep! Hope you got out there. I will go soon. Honestly. Ahem.


Just got back managed 10 miles also didn't sleep well as Loki crawled into bed and wanted a cuddle as he was cold. Beautiful morning in the end.


----------



## O2.0

No run for me yesterday though I definitely needed one after driving 6 hours in Atlanta traffic, I'm so not a city girl. Boy child had a tournament and I was team mom all day. Lots of walking and stairs, but no run sadly. 
Off to knock out a quick 5 road miles in a few.


----------



## O2.0

Quick 3.5 this morning before work.
Gorgeous sky! Red sky at morn though!


----------



## Boxer123

4.2 miles this morning very muddy.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh running friends I have important news!!!!
I’m doing London!!!!!!!
Running club AGM tonight and they do a ballot for the place the running club are given. I didn’t think there was much chance but I put my name in the hat and they blooming well only went and pulled it out!
Good job I got some new running shoes as they are going to see some use!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh Ringy! That’s exciting  Got to be in it to win it. 

Happy training (and I can’t remember if you’ve marathonned before, if not, I’ve found Hal Higdon’s marathon plans excellent both times).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh running friends I have important news!!!!
> I'm doing London!!!!!!!
> Running club AGM tonight and they do a ballot for the place the running club are given. I didn't think there was much chance but I put my name in the hat and they blooming well only went and pulled it out!
> Good job I got some new running shoes as they are going to see some use!


Wow that good news you will have a far better day running than spectating ! You do so much hill work you might find London quite relaxing.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh Ringy! That's exciting  Got to be in it to win it.
> 
> Happy training (and I can't remember if you've marathonned before, if not, I've found Hal Higdon's marathon plans excellent both times).


Thank you I've not done a marathon but I did the Grizzly which was 20 miles. There is a nice little group of us from the running club who are in do think we will train together.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Wow that good news you will have a far better day running than spectating ! You do so much hill work you might find London quite relaxing.


I'm still in shock!! No need for those adult baby reins so I don't got lost!
Only thing with hills I'm used to the rest you get with them (walking when it's ridiculously steep then rolling down the other side).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm still in shock!! No need for those adult baby reins so I don't got lost!
> Only thing with hills I'm used to the rest you get with them (walking when it's ridiculously steep then rolling down the other side).


I think if you can manage grizzly you are in good shape for London thats good you have people to do it with.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think if you can manage grizzly you are in good shape for London thats good you have people to do it with.


I got in the Grizzly again too... it's only 7 weeks before the marathon so I'm not sure whether to do the full thing or drop down to the 9 mile cub....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I got in the Grizzly again too... it's only 7 weeks before the marathon so I'm not sure whether to do the full thing or drop down to the 9 mile cub....


It depends on your recovery times and if you have avoided injury I would be tempted to do both but take it easy in Grizzly it would be a good training run.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It depends on your recovery times and if you have avoided injury I would be tempted to do both but take it easy in Grizzly it would be a good training run.


Grizzly isn't a race, more an expedition! It's not the kind of run I would do to try and get a good time, it's more getting round and enjoying it. Think I will decide closer to the time. Can even decide when you are out on the course so we will see!


----------



## O2.0

Oh @Ringypie what fun! So excited for you! When is London? 
I would do the Grizzly, but I'm not known for making the best decisions about training LOL! If it's just a go out and get finished, it might be good as far as time on your feet, but you know yourself and how you recover 

I'll be cheering you on from this side of the pond! 

Temps dropped well below freezing overnight so off to do a chilly moonlit run here in a few!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh @Ringypie what fun! So excited for you! When is London?
> I would do the Grizzly, but I'm not known for making the best decisions about training LOL! If it's just a go out and get finished, it might be good as far as time on your feet, but you know yourself and how you recover
> 
> I'll be cheering you on from this side of the pond!
> 
> Temps dropped well below freezing overnight so off to do a chilly moonlit run here in a few!


Ahh thank you! It's 26 April so 5 months to train for it.

Brrrr hope you stay warm. It's snowing on the high moor, sleet down at our level and Ringo is well tucked up under two rugs tonight!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahh thank you! It's 26 April so 5 months to train for it.
> 
> Brrrr hope you stay warm. It's snowing on the high moor, sleet down at our level and Ringo is well tucked up under two rugs tonight!


My London survival tips:

Depending on where you stay it will take hours to get to the start make sure you take food to snack on or you will be starving at the start.

If you see a short que for the toilet just ladies do not get in it it will lead you around to female urinals you will then flee because you cannot wee standing up.

The first few miles you are in a bottle neck just enjoy it you can't run much.

At some point you will be overtaken by someone wearing a ridiculous outfit (mr hippo and man wearing only a thong in my case) don't let it bring you down and don't try and race them you will not win.

Do not let nerves get the better of you one lady on the way there lay sobbing on the floor that she couldn't do it her friend calmly explained she would leave her there if she didn't get up.

Finally if you have spectators don't let them do what my mum did stand next to thebrass band I could not hear you mum.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> My London survival tips:
> 
> Depending on where you stay it will take hours to get to the start make sure you take food to snack on or you will be starving at the start.
> 
> If you see a short que for the toilet just ladies do not get in it it will lead you around to female urinals you will then flee because you cannot wee standing up.
> 
> The first few miles you are in a bottle neck just enjoy it you can't run much.
> 
> At some point you will be overtaken by someone wearing a ridiculous outfit (mr hippo and man wearing only a thong in my case) don't let it bring you down and don't try and race them you will not win.
> 
> Do not let nerves get the better of you one lady on the way there lay sobbing on the floor that she couldn't do it her friend calmly explained she would leave her there if she didn't get up.
> 
> Finally if you have spectators don't let them do what my mum did stand next to thebrass band I could not hear you mum.


Haha thank you OMG female urinals?! The mind boggles!
I always have food with me before races - I am hungry all the time!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Now Ive caught up with the whole thread can now think about posting.

You guys are machines 

I was super happy this week achieving 10miles in a week and that is just a standard run for some of you.

As a complete non runner in Jan this year, I'm happy with how I've progressed and I'll just keep challenging myself with the small milestones.

As some of you know I do have the best running partner ever x


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> I was super happy this week achieving 10miles in a week and that is just a standard run for some of you.


As you should be!! Don't compare! Any run, any miles, it's all good  I'm slow as can be, but I get out there  Yay for you and welcome, welcome!

And yes, you do have a fabulous running buddy there!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @MissKittyKat  No comparison to anyone necessary. You are running for you - and there was a long long time where the only run I did each week was a parkrun so 10 miles a week is great. Apparently less than 1% of the population can run a mile, so you're way ahead of the game 

I'm still running every day this month, not missed any yet. I haven't been yet today though as I'm on a day off and Oscar is going for his check up at 9am, plus there's quite a heavy mist, I don't think it's a sea mist it's not swirly enough, but I'll run when hopefully it's cleared a little.

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> As you should be!! Don't compare! Any run, any miles, it's all good  I'm slow as can be, but I get out there  Yay for you and welcome, welcome!
> 
> And yes, you do have a fabulous running buddy there!


I agree! It doesn't matter whether you run 50 miles or run walk a mile as long as you are enjoying it!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Now Ive caught up with the whole thread can now think about posting.
> 
> You guys are machines
> 
> I was super happy this week achieving 10miles in a week and that is just a standard run for some of you.
> 
> As a complete non runner in Jan this year, I'm happy with how I've progressed and I'll just keep challenging myself with the small milestones.
> 
> As some of you know I do have the best running partner ever x
> 
> View attachment 422355


That is a gorgeous picture I love running with dogs far more fun. I started training for a 5km and have slowly caught the bug. If I could run full time for a job I would be happy.

I've started doing a few miles with Loki on the long line at his pace then swapping sox in. Five miles yesterday then went to do the same route today and it was completely flooded.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> That is a gorgeous picture I love running with dogs far more fun. I started training for a 5km and have slowly caught the bug. If I could run full time for a job I would be happy.


Thanks. I didn't know it had been taken until it appeared on the Battersea Muddy Dog Facebook page.

We did our usual club 5k yesterday but now giving my legs a rest as next canicross race is Saturday.

I still do walk twice a day when not running so keep myself moving x


----------



## Ringypie

Trying to eat better now I have a marathon to train for. So this morning I made myself porridge. Mixed up my oats and milk and shoved it in the microwave. Next thing my bowl resembles a volcano with steaming oats boiling over! Just what I wanted at that time in the morning!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's the Magic Porridge Pot for the modern age (do you remember that Ladybird book?). All I remember is rivers of porridge and "cook, little pot, cook"


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's the Magic Porridge Pot for the modern age (do you remember that Ladybird book?). All I remember is rivers of porridge and "cook, little pot, cook"


Now you say it I vaguely remember a picture on the front of a book, of a copper pot with porridge pouring out of it. Yep that was my house this morning, a raging torrent of porridge pouring out (ok I exaggerate!).

Oh and I just signed up for another half in January!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Now you say it I vaguely remember a picture on the front of a book, of a copper pot with porridge pouring out of it. Yep that was my house this morning, a raging torrent of porridge pouring out (ok I exaggerate!).
> 
> Oh and I just signed up for another half in January!


What half you doing ? I've had similar incidents with porridge I'm sure it's not as good for you as they say !


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Now you say it I vaguely remember a picture on the front of a book, of a copper pot with porridge pouring out of it. Yep that was my house this morning, a raging torrent of porridge pouring out (ok I exaggerate!).
> 
> Oh and I just signed up for another half in January!


What half you doing ? I've had similar incidents with porridge I'm sure it's not as good for you as they say !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Talking of Half Marathons...I think I might do the Chichester Half in February. 

Maybe.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Now you say it I vaguely remember a picture on the front of a book, of a copper pot with porridge pouring out of it. Yep that was my house this morning, a raging torrent of porridge pouring out (ok I exaggerate!).
> 
> Oh and I just signed up for another half in January!


What half you doing ? I've had similar incidents with porridge I'm sure it's not as good for you as they say !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> What half you doing ? I've had similar incidents with porridge I'm sure it's not as good for you as they say !


It's called Oh My Obelisk. You basically run up a big hill and back. Mixed road and trails. My aim for this year is to see the Obelisk - I managed to not see it last year!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Talking of Half Marathons...I think I might do the Chichester Half in February.
> 
> Maybe.


Go for it.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's called Oh My Obelisk. You basically run up a big hill and back. Mixed road and trails. My aim for this year is to see the Obelisk - I managed to not see it last year!


You have some great races planned.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Talking of Half Marathons...I think I might do the Chichester Half in February.
> 
> Maybe.


Ooh definitely go for it!!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You have some great races planned.


We have so many planned!!
2 10 milers this week and next week
7 mile tough Christmas run
Half marathon just before Christmas (all runners get a Christmas pud!)
Half marathon in Jan
Grizzly and Granite Way 20 in March
London!!!!! In April
Moreton Day at The Races 10 miler in May
Giants Head marathon in June! 
Feel exhausted just typing that!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We have so many planned!!
> 2 10 milers this week and next week
> 7 mile tough Christmas run
> Half marathon just before Christmas (all runners get a Christmas pud!)
> Half marathon in Jan
> Grizzly and Granite Way 20 in March
> London!!!!! In April
> Moreton Day at The Races 10 miler in May
> Giants Head marathon in June!
> Feel exhausted just typing that!


It's made me tired reading it  Giants head marathon looks good fun.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's made me tired reading it  Giants head marathon looks good fun.


We did the 10 mile Sydling Hill race last year and it was a really really lovely run. Beautiful scenery and an amazing atmosphere. We are staying in a b&b the night before then camping the night after so we can enjoy the whole weekend. I am not convinced I will be in a state to do the bell races on the Sunday but we will see!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from today's 5km canicross race, it was very muddy which made it quite technical but so much fun.

Will need to wait for the chip timing results as my watch had a meltdown on the start line!

Knew it was hilly but it was definitely more up than down. This race was about making it around and we achieved that so super happy and now 3 of the 8 completed which is the goal to achieve by March 2020


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> Just back from today's 5km canicross race, it was very muddy which made it quite technical but so much fun.
> 
> Will need to wait for the chip timing results as my watch had a meltdown on the start line!
> 
> Knew it was hilly but it was definitely more up than down. This race was about making it around and we achieved that so super happy and now 3 of the 8 completed which is the goal to achieve by March 2020


Well done to you!

I won't run until later today, while boy child is in class, I do look forward to the different scenery of weekend runs, in the daylight, in different locations


----------



## MissKittyKat

At least I do have the route info


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just back from today's 5km canicross race, it was very muddy which made it quite technical but so much fun.
> 
> Will need to wait for the chip timing results as my watch had a meltdown on the start line!
> 
> Knew it was hilly but it was definitely more up than down. This race was about making it around and we achieved that so super happy and now 3 of the 8 completed which is the goal to achieve by March 2020


That's great well done!!

A very steady parkrun for me today. We are doing a 10 miler tomorrow so saving my energy! Also it was one of my friends 100th parkrun and she's coming back from an injury so I jogged round with her.


----------



## Boxer123

I managed 5km today hopefully long run tomorrow if I get my butt out of bed.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Official chip times in and knocked another minute off my previous race run. Considering the hills I'm supper happy with that x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Official chip times in and knocked another minute off my previous race run. Considering the hills I'm supper happy with that x
> 
> View attachment 422532


Well done your trainers look like mine !


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Official chip times in and knocked another minute off my previous race run. Considering the hills I'm supper happy with that x
> 
> View attachment 422532


Fantastic well done you! My trail shoes look like that too.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> Official chip times in and knocked another minute off my previous race run. Considering the hills I'm supper happy with that x
> 
> View attachment 422532


Well done! 
I love that you have skittles  About 22 miles in to a 50K I discovered that the fun size pack of skittles is a god-send. Downed two of them, they didn't hurt my stomach and I finished. Not a sweet I would reach for normally, but on a long run I love 'em


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh that was awful. Drogo 10 today and I feel like I've climbed several mountains! This is the profile








The downhills were lovely, the uphills were awful, so steep! And I came in in a pack of about 6 runners so had to do a sprint finish. Pleased that only one of them passed me and that was in the last 2 paces before the line!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ohh that was awful. Drogo 10 today and I feel like I've climbed several mountains! This is the profile
> View attachment 422620
> 
> The downhills were lovely, the uphills were awful, so steep! And I came in in a pack of about 6 runners so had to do a sprint finish. Pleased that only one of them passed me and that was in the last 2 paces before the line!


Wow they look like rock faces, not hills!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Wow they look like rock faces, not hills!


They felt like it too! Needless to say I walked the last one. Felt like I was going backwards at one point!


----------



## O2.0

Oh well done @Ringypie !!


----------



## Ringypie

It was so beautiful running through the trees and by the river. I stole this photo - we ran down to the bottom of this valley, crossed the river, back up the other side. Then back down and all the way up again!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohh that was awful. Drogo 10 today and I feel like I've climbed several mountains! This is the profile
> View attachment 422620
> 
> The downhills were lovely, the uphills were awful, so steep! And I came in in a pack of about 6 runners so had to do a sprint finish. Pleased that only one of them passed me and that was in the last 2 paces before the line!


Wow that is Hilly well done. I only managed 4 miles today not feeling it at the moment it was good once I got out.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Wow that is Hilly well done. I only managed 4 miles today not feeling it at the moment it was good once I got out.


4 miles is better than no miles! You still got out and did it so well done! It's funny isn't it how sometimes you just don't feel it. Have you done a bit much recently or been a bit unwell?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 4 miles is better than no miles! You still got out and did it so well done! It's funny isn't it how sometimes you just don't feel it. Have you done a bit much recently or been a bit unwell?


I think I'm just really tired I've been under a lot of stress with work , masters and ex husband. Also I'm walking the boys separately at the moment so that is a lot I often tot up between 10-15 miles a day on my Fitbit. I don't eat enough so am often running out of fuel. Hopefully things will be better next year and I will be able to train properly.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think I'm just really tired I've been under a lot of stress with work , masters and ex husband. Also I'm walking the boys separately at the moment so that is a lot I often tot up between 10-15 miles a day on my Fitbit. I don't eat enough so am often running out of fuel. Hopefully things will be better next year and I will be able to train properly.


Be kind to yourself - it sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Make sure you are getting time to relax as well.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Be kind to yourself - it sounds like you have a lot on your plate. Make sure you are getting time to relax as well.


This is what I try and remind myself I've not done any work this weekend and feel guilty.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> This is what I try and remind myself I've not done any work this weekend and feel guilty.


You mustn't feel guilty - you need to recharge to take a bit of time out and just sit down and watch tv / read / anything else you enjoy doing that doesn't involve brainpower or running around!


----------



## O2.0

Oh boxer, do be gentle with yourself! You're getting out there, which is what matters  Not all runs are for training, most are for sanity


----------



## O2.0

https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-5...chlX6d4QPMS0QQqr4ssb09SLeiDRA2zRKdGzLRgqko9tY

This article is causing quite the discussion on a FB running page I follow. Seems some don't see an issue with tossing cups, that's what the volunteers are for. 
Me? I hate the waste and litter of the bigger 'sexier' races. I LOVE seeing more races go cupless and crack down on littering. All of the trail races I've done in the last years have been cupless with strict no litter policies and I love it.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-wales-5...chlX6d4QPMS0QQqr4ssb09SLeiDRA2zRKdGzLRgqko9tY
> 
> This article is causing quite the discussion on a FB running page I follow. Seems some don't see an issue with tossing cups, that's what the volunteers are for.
> Me? I hate the waste and litter of the bigger 'sexier' races. I LOVE seeing more races go cupless and crack down on littering. All of the trail races I've done in the last years have been cupless with strict no litter policies and I love it.


I always carry my water bladder. The ultra marathons I've done are very strict about rubbish. It is the bigger ones they have moved to cups but it's still a waste.


----------



## Ringypie

I hate all the waste too. The 10 miler I did a couple of weeks ago had bottles. 600ish runners... 2 water stations. That’s an awful lot of plastic bottles - most of them only having a mouthful or two drunk. It did make me cross seeing the bottles just lobbed in the hedge further on the course too. And there they will stay unless someone had the lovely job of litter picking the course.


----------



## O2.0

Trust you guys to keep me sane  
There were a lot of "grown adults should pick up after each other" posts, but equally a lot of "that's what volunteers are for" and "my entry fee pays for security and clean up after the race" type posts that I found rather arrogant to say the least. 

I also commented that if you have a pocket to carry your gel, you have a pocket to carry the empty pack, absolutely no need for that to be littered about the course. That was not well received by a few LOL.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I also commented that if you have a pocket to carry your gel, you have a pocket to carry the empty pack, absolutely no need for that to be littered about the course. That was not well received by a few LOL.


This makes me cross too! I had some energy stuff with me today, it's no hassle just to shove the empty packet back in my pocket. And if you really don't want to carry it give it to a marshal!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Aiming for at least a mile a day this week, first one completed x


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Trust you guys to keep me sane
> There were a lot of "grown adults should pick up after each other" posts, but equally a lot of "that's what volunteers are for" and "my entry fee pays for security and clean up after the race" type posts that I found rather arrogant to say the least.
> 
> I also commented that if you have a pocket to carry your gel, you have a pocket to carry the empty pack, absolutely no need for that to be littered about the course. That was not well received by a few LOL.


I carry bags of poop for miles a gel packet is no problem


----------



## Cleo38

I am gutted … I had planned a long run today (11miles) as I've had a stressful (but good) weekend what with my IGP trial. Todays run was supposed to be a de-stressor & chill out after my nerves (so pathetic!) but I woke up feeling terrible. I could hardly breathe & my throat was so sore so my run was cancelled. Such a shame as the weather was perfect, a beautiful, sunny day, a chill in the air but no wind …. 

Had a lovey walk in the forest with the dogs which knackered me out physically (because am ill, it wasn't particularly long) but really needed a run mentally!


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I am gutted … I had planned a long run today (11miles) as I've had a stressful (but good) weekend what with my IGP trial. Todays run was supposed to be a de-stressor & chill out after my nerves (so pathetic!) but I woke up feeling terrible. I could hardly breathe & my throat was so sore so my run was cancelled. Such a shame as the weather was perfect, a beautiful, sunny day, a chill in the air but no wind ….
> 
> Had a lovey walk in the forest with the dogs which knackered me out physically (because am ill, it wasn't particularly long) but really needed a run mentally!


Didn't want to like I woke up feeling poorly as well so no run and my new trail shoes arrived it's going to either get worse or go away tomorrow so fingers crossed. About to knock up a hot lentil chilli.


----------



## O2.0

Oh no! Feel better everyone!

Started a new audiobook, the Haunting of Hill House. Was seriously questioning my choice this morning running through the dark, foggy woods with my headlamp making strange shadows everywhere!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

A slow mile plod for me this morning. I've never run so early before and on such a cold temp.
It was very refeshing in a cold, weird way.
I let Woody free run x


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 422814
> 
> 
> Didn't want to like I woke up feeling poorly as well so no run and my new trail shoes arrived it's going to either get worse or go away tomorrow so fingers crossed. About to knock up a hot lentil chilli.


I feel worse today unfortunately. Roxy is being lovely but Archer thinks I'm being a lazy b*gger & that a game of tug will make me all better!  Another beautiful (but very cold initially) day here which makes it worse when I can't get out for a run 

I consoled myself with a very unhealthy lunch of a vegan Galaxy bar …… my excuse was that my throat is too swollen for normal food but chocolate went down very well (OMG they are amazing!!). Hope you're feeling better soon @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! Feel better everyone!
> 
> Started a new audiobook, the Haunting of Hill House. Was seriously questioning my choice this morning running through the dark, foggy woods with my headlamp making strange shadows everywhere!! :Hilarious:Hilarious


I'm a massive horror fan love Stephen King but yes early morning or dusk walk in the woods are always a bit spooky and my imagination goes wild. I'm always half expecting pennywise to pop out. More fool him Loki would be all over him like a rash.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> A slow mile plod for me this morning. I've never run so early before and on such a cold temp.
> It was very refeshing in a cold, weird way.
> I let Woody free run x
> 
> View attachment 422817
> View attachment 422818


Before getting the dogs I could never get up before work for a run now I love it. Best way to start the day.


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> I feel worse today unfortunately. Roxy is being lovely but Archer thinks I'm being a lazy b*gger & that a game of tug will make me all better!  Another beautiful (but very cold initially) day here which makes it worse when I can't get out for a run
> 
> I consoled myself with a very unhealthy lunch of a vegan Galaxy bar …… my excuse was that my throat is too swollen for normal food but chocolate went down very well (OMG they are amazing!!). Hope you're feeling better soon @Boxer123


Have you tried the tug it might work ! Loki felt a long walk through the woods would help this morning it did not.


----------



## Cleo38

Boxer123 said:


> Have you tried the tug it might work ! Loki felt a long walk through the woods would help this morning it did not.


Hahahaha, of course I did …. my dogs have me well trained!!! We had a nice frosty walk this morning then a walk along the river early afternoon which did initially make me feel better but then I crashed again & felt dreadful. Just had a quick training session with the dogs in the outbuilding & feel terrible again. I hate being ill, I have far too much to do.

It's so nice running where I am atm as the Bewick & Whooper swans are coming in for the migration season. The fields round here are full of them & I love seeing them, such beautiful animals although very noisy


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> More fool him Loki would be all over him like a rash.


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Hope you all feel better very soon!

Running club tonight. Hill reps. Just what I needed after Sunday  however on a positive note I did the session and it felt easier than this time last year in spite of being tired from Sunday.
Another 10 miler coming up this weekend!


----------



## Boxer123

Well the hot chilli worked and chased away the cold demons so got to wear new shoes much easier to run in. Unfortunately part of my route is still completely flooded.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 422851
> Well the hot chilli worked and chased away the cold demons so got to wear new shoes much easier to run in. Unfortunately part of my route is still completely flooded.


Oh my you should have bought flippers instead of shoes! I do feel so sorry for everyone who is affected by all the flooding.
Glad you are feeling better though!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh my you should have bought flippers instead of shoes! I do feel so sorry for everyone who is affected by all the flooding.
> Glad you are feeling better though!


It's not hit houses yet but the river has overflowed into all the farmers fields.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 5k tonight with the canicross group. Spotted a few deer on our travels!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's not hit houses yet but the river has overflowed into all the farmers fields.


Oh no! That's not good!

Finally getting my wart frozen off tomorrow, can I run after having that done? I've never had to have a wart removed before...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no! That's not good!
> 
> Finally getting my wart frozen off tomorrow, can I run after having that done? I've never had to have a wart removed before...


I think you will be ok I've had moles off before it doesn't hurt.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 1.5 miles this evening. Helped get today's chatter from work out of my head x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Another 1.5 miles this evening. Helped get today's chatter from work out of my head x


I love clearing my head with a run. 5km this morning but it is super cold.


----------



## Ringypie

Parkrun in the rain for us today. I got a pb in spite of not pushing myself (10 miler tomorrow). Last time I did this parkrun was August last year not long after I started running so pleasantly surprised that I knocked nearly 2 minutes off my time without trying - and didn’t finish in a panting dizzy mess!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Parkrun in the rain for us today. I got a pb in spite of not pushing myself (10 miler tomorrow). Last time I did this parkrun was August last year not long after I started running so pleasantly surprised that I knocked nearly 2 minutes off my time without trying - and didn't finish in a panting dizzy mess!


It's amazing how quickly you build up.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's amazing how quickly you build up.


It is isn't it - but because you keep pushing it never feels any easier - until you revisit a run you haven't done for ages and then you see the results!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well my mile a day didn't go according to plan, Woody decided to be Tigger and landed funny on his shoulder, all fine now but have rested since my last run.

As my OH pointed out I probably needed it too. X


----------



## O2.0

Pouring down rain with no sign of letting up. Gonna be a wet run today! It's not too cold though, so I don't mind, besides the February race might very well be soggy like this, might as well get used to it!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Pouring down rain with no sign of letting up. Gonna be a wet run today! It's not too cold though, so I don't mind, besides the February race might very well be soggy like this, might as well get used to it!


We got wet too. Its not too bad as long as it's not freezing is it!


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles today it's wet and miserable but I feel better for it.



MissKittyKat said:


> Well my mile a day didn't go according to plan, Woody decided to be Tigger and landed funny on his shoulder, all fine now but have rested since my last run.
> 
> As my OH pointed out I probably needed it too. X


I hope he is ok poor woody.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles today it's wet and miserable but I feel better for it.
> 
> I hope he is ok poor woody.


 Ah thanks. He's absolutely fine, wouldn't have known anything had happened by this morning. He hates it when I limit our activities but better to give him proper rest and lots of cuddles


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ah thanks. He's absolutely fine, wouldn't have known anything had happened by this morning. He hates it when I limit our activities but better to give him proper rest and lots of cuddles


That's good it's difficult to get them to understand their limitations.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles today it's wet and miserable but I feel better for it.


Same, wet, soggy 5.5 miles and then I got chilled coming home even though I changed clothes. 
Still glad I went though


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Same, wet, soggy 5.5 miles and then I got chilled coming home even though I changed clothes.
> Still glad I went though


It's a certain kind of cold after running isn't it! I don't warm up until I've had a hot shower (Bath if it's really cold) and settled down in my pj's and dressing gown with a nice cup of tea!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> It's a certain kind of cold after running isn't it! I don't warm up until I've had a hot shower (Bath if it's really cold) and settled down in my pj's and dressing gown with a nice cup of tea!


LOL That's exactly what I did. Hot, hot shower, fleece PJ's and a cup of spiced tea


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> LOL That's exactly what I did. Hot, hot shower, fleece PJ's and a cup of spiced tea


Ahh bliss! It's so lovely getting warm and dry it makes it worthwhile getting cold wet and muddy!


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles through the mud this morning. So glad I have my new trial shoes. I slept funny Friday night and my neck is still sore. Curled up now watching love actually.


----------



## Ringypie

Mud was the theme of the day!
Our 10 miler today had about a mile of wading through ankle to knee deep mud! 4 minutes slower than last year which is to be expected really as the mud was just awful, however I was really pleased and felt like I ran well!


----------



## Ringypie

I do love my husband! Went into my emails to see he has entered me into a half marathon in February and a 20 miler in March. It’s marathon training apparently!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I do love my husband! Went into my emails to see he has entered me into a half marathon in February and a 20 miler in March. It's marathon training apparently!!


Those who run together stay together!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just over 2 miles this evening. I'm on the Notts/Lincs border for work, it was so dark!


----------



## Ringypie

Another 5 miles with the running club tonight. I’m almost feeling like I need to move up a group but not sure if I’m brave enough!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just over 2 miles this evening. I'm on the Notts/Lincs border for work, it was so dark!
> View attachment 423321


Bonus of having a lighter dog you can see them in the dark.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> Just over 2 miles this evening. I'm on the Notts/Lincs border for work, it was so dark!
> View attachment 423321


Ha ha! I love it, looks like she(?) has a doggy halo 

Haven't run in 3 days! 
Did a long bike ride Sunday, and slept in Monday and Tuesday anticipating the short week. Have today through Sunday off, so going to try and get some longer runs in.


----------



## MissKittyKat

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! I love it, looks like she(?) has a doggy halo
> 
> Haven't run in 3 days!
> Did a long bike ride Sunday, and slept in Monday and Tuesday anticipating the short week. Have today through Sunday off, so going to try and get some longer runs in.


He  he's hiding his man bits in the photo.
When out this evening a little girl said to her dad "look at the doggy with a Christmas decoration on", it made me smile.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 3.3 canicross miles this morning, it was rather muddy in places and then frozen in others!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Another 3.3 canicross miles this morning, it was rather muddy in places and then frozen in others!
> View attachment 423767


Well done I'm trying to get my butt off the sofa to go it's cold !


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done I'm trying to get my butt off the sofa to go it's cold !


It's beautiful too 

Layers were my friend but did have to start shedding them, it was warm in the frosty sun.


----------



## O2.0

Got out and have done 5.5 the last few days, do my Saturday run in town, then going to hit the long trail tomorrow. 
I'm laughing at myself though, spent all day Wednesday and yesterday doing a top to bottom house clean and organize. I'll run 10 miles no problem, but vacuuming and scrubbing toilets wears me out!  
The house looks great though, too bad it won't last. I have teens and a husband enguin


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Another 3.3 canicross miles this morning, it was rather muddy in places and then frozen in others!
> View attachment 423767


Ohh good luck getting those socks clean again! I had to chuck mine after last weekend - luckily they were an older pair.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I got off my butt. 5 miles it's so muddy it's tough to run.



O2.0 said:


> Got out and have done 5.5 the last few days, do my Saturday run in town, then going to hit the long trail tomorrow.
> I'm laughing at myself though, spent all day Wednesday and yesterday doing a top to bottom house clean and organize. I'll run 10 miles no problem, but vacuuming and scrubbing toilets wears me out!
> The house looks great though, too bad it won't last. I have teens and a husband enguin


I'm the same housework tires me out not a fan.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 423774
> View attachment 423775
> Well I got off my butt. 5 miles it's so muddy it's tough to run.
> 
> I'm the same housework tires me out not a fan.


I hate cleaning but know I'm lucky as someone does it for me every other week so only have to do minimal myself.

In the winter though it's a little tougher with muddy hoomans and doggos


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I hate cleaning but know I'm lucky as someone does it for me every other week so only have to do minimal myself.
> 
> In the winter though it's a little tougher with muddy hoomans and doggos


Yes I am battling the mud.


----------



## Ringypie

Gosh it was cold today! Marathon training has officially started meaning weekends are going to involve a longer run every week. 7 miles along an old railway line today. Slight incline all the way out which I found heavy going for the first 2.5 miles. It meant it was a lovely easy fast run all the way back down to the car though!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Gosh it was cold today! Marathon training has officially started meaning weekends are going to involve a longer run every week. 7 miles along an old railway line today. Slight incline all the way out which I found heavy going for the first 2.5 miles. It meant it was a lovely easy fast run all the way back down to the car though!


It is chilly probably more so for you up north. 5 miles for me this morning. Woke up with a really sore rib not sure what that is all about am I getting old?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It is chilly probably more so for you up north. 5 miles for me this morning. Woke up with a really sore rib not sure what that is all about am I getting old?


Ahh I'm in Devon not up north so probably the mildest part of the UK. Still chilly by my standards!
Oh no did you do something in your sleep? Hope it mends quickly


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahh I'm in Devon not up north so probably the mildest part of the UK. Still chilly by my standards!
> Oh no did you do something in your sleep? Hope it mends quickly


For some reason I thought you were up north im in oxford but still freezing. I don't know what I've done it might have been from sleeping funny the cottage is freezing and I often wake up with a stiff neck. Also I have to spoon with Loki


----------



## O2.0

Missed my long run today, started out, took a giant slide on a patch of slick mud, pulled something in my groin. Decided to keep going just to see how it felt, it started working itself out and I slid on another patch of mud  The trail is a mess, it rained just enough for the silt on top to get slick, but the dirt underneath is still hard so it's like a skating rink. The leaves disguising the slicker patches don't help either. 
Anyway I decided to walk some, slipped some more, then noticed map my run had paused itself and not restarted (probably at the first slip) so about 2 miles weren't recorded. I figured the universe was trying to tell me something. So I came home and ate mashed potatoes and apple pie :Hilarious:Hilarious

Back on track tomorrow


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Missed my long run today, started out, took a giant slide on a patch of slick mud, pulled something in my groin. Decided to keep going just to see how it felt, it started working itself out and I slid on another patch of mud  The trail is a mess, it rained just enough for the silt on top to get slick, but the dirt underneath is still hard so it's like a skating rink. The leaves disguising the slicker patches don't help either.
> Anyway I decided to walk some, slipped some more, then noticed map my run had paused itself and not restarted (probably at the first slip) so about 2 miles weren't recorded. I figured the universe was trying to tell me something. So I came home and ate mashed potatoes and apple pie :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Back on track tomorrow


It just doesn't happen some days.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> For some reason I thought you were up north im in oxford but still freezing. I don't know what I've done it might have been from sleeping funny the cottage is freezing and I often wake up with a stiff neck. Also I have to spoon with Loki


Ahh perhaps because I talk about running on the moors? But it's Dartmoor not the moors up north!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Missed my long run today, started out, took a giant slide on a patch of slick mud, pulled something in my groin. Decided to keep going just to see how it felt, it started working itself out and I slid on another patch of mud  The trail is a mess, it rained just enough for the silt on top to get slick, but the dirt underneath is still hard so it's like a skating rink. The leaves disguising the slicker patches don't help either.
> Anyway I decided to walk some, slipped some more, then noticed map my run had paused itself and not restarted (probably at the first slip) so about 2 miles weren't recorded. I figured the universe was trying to tell me something. So I came home and ate mashed potatoes and apple pie :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> Back on track tomorrow


That's a shame - but better to leave it than risk hurting yourself. Tomorrow is another day! I hope your leg is ok and doesn't stiffen up overnight.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> That's a shame - but better to leave it than risk hurting yourself. Tomorrow is another day! I hope your leg is ok and doesn't stiffen up overnight.


Oh it's already achy, I have pineapple at the ready.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahh perhaps because I talk about running on the moors? But it's Dartmoor not the moors up north!


Probably my geography is terrible I love Devon beautiful.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh it's already achy, I have pineapple at the ready.


What are you planning on doing with the pineapple?!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What are you planning on doing with the pineapple?!


It has anti inflammatory property's good to eat if you are hurt rather than tablets.

Worth a read

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Eat-Run-Unlikely-Ultramarathon-Greatness/dp/1408833409


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> What are you planning on doing with the pineapple?!


Eat it! 
Fresh pineapple is my go-to for sore muscles, for me it works really well. I eat ridiculous amounts of the stuff. So much that this summer I started two of my own pineapple plants. It will take a year or so, but I'm hoping to get fruit eventually. They do really well outside here in the summer, they love the heat. Now to see if I can keep them alive over the winter.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Eat it!
> Fresh pineapple is my go-to for sore muscles, for me it works really well. I eat ridiculous amounts of the stuff. So much that this summer I started two of my own pineapple plants. It will take a year or so, but I'm hoping to get fruit eventually. They do really well outside here in the summer, they love the heat. Now to see if I can keep them alive over the winter.
> 
> View attachment 423917


Hmm I like pineapple (just too lazy to chop it up and refuse to buy it pre-prepared!). Perhaps I should stop being so lazy and just buy some! I do get quite sore with one thing and another so worth a try!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi everyone, I seem to have fallen off the thread 'cos I missed a notification and then *bam* a fortnight has gone by!

Anyway, I finished my 30 runs in 30 days challenge - which I'm really pleased about. I did 98.4 miles in the 30 days (when I did it last year I did 47 miles), scored a parkrun AG PB in the process, went to 45lbs of weight lost and have really found my love of running again. Ran with husband today on a random route, ended up doing 10k and buying eggs from an honesty box on the way home (quite near us, thankfully!)...so egg on toast for breakfast when we finished  I'm including the photos as the egg one makes me laugh.



















I hope you are all well and happy and your running is going brilliantly.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone, I seem to have fallen off the thread 'cos I missed a notification and then *bam* a fortnight has gone by!
> 
> Anyway, I finished my 30 runs in 30 days challenge - which I'm really pleased about. I did 98.4 miles in the 30 days (when I did it last year I did 47 miles), scored a parkrun AG PB in the process, went to 45lbs of weight lost and have really found my love of running again. Ran with husband today on a random route, ended up doing 10k and buying eggs from an honesty box on the way home (quite near us, thankfully!)...so egg on toast for breakfast when we finished  I'm including the photos as the egg one makes me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 423921
> 
> 
> View attachment 423922
> 
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy and your running is going brilliantly.


Well done sounds like you are doing well and enjoying it. 45 lbs is loads is it mostly through running?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 - I started at Slimming World at the end of March. I am now only three pounds away from my target weight...the leader lady asked if I wanted to get to target as I could have done it ages ago but I like food, so if I can still have the odd treat or two and it takes me longer to get there but I'm happier, that's good by me. I think the running is helping me have the treats and still keep losing weight (even if it is slower)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone, I seem to have fallen off the thread 'cos I missed a notification and then *bam* a fortnight has gone by!
> 
> Anyway, I finished my 30 runs in 30 days challenge - which I'm really pleased about. I did 98.4 miles in the 30 days (when I did it last year I did 47 miles), scored a parkrun AG PB in the process, went to 45lbs of weight lost and have really found my love of running again. Ran with husband today on a random route, ended up doing 10k and buying eggs from an honesty box on the way home (quite near us, thankfully!)...so egg on toast for breakfast when we finished  I'm including the photos as the egg one makes me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 423921
> 
> 
> View attachment 423922
> 
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy and your running is going brilliantly.


That's an amazing achievement! You should be very proud of yourself!!!
Were the eggs scrambled by the time you got home??


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Ringy  Nope, fortunately it was only about half a mile from home, so managed to get them back in one piece and ready for the frying pan. Heh.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi everyone, I seem to have fallen off the thread 'cos I missed a notification and then *bam* a fortnight has gone by!
> 
> Anyway, I finished my 30 runs in 30 days challenge - which I'm really pleased about. I did 98.4 miles in the 30 days (when I did it last year I did 47 miles), scored a parkrun AG PB in the process, went to 45lbs of weight lost and have really found my love of running again. Ran with husband today on a random route, ended up doing 10k and buying eggs from an honesty box on the way home (quite near us, thankfully!)...so egg on toast for breakfast when we finished  I'm including the photos as the egg one makes me laugh.
> 
> View attachment 423921
> 
> 
> View attachment 423922
> 
> 
> I hope you are all well and happy and your running is going brilliantly.


Wow that is an amazing accomplishment! And hooray for re-finding your love of running  It is such a great outlet isn't it? You beam in those photos, lovely to see


----------



## Ringypie

Club Handicap last night. While I didn’t exactly cover myself in glory I wasn’t as awful as the last time! Also had some good news - I can use my London place to hopefully raise some money for my favourite charity (I wasn’t sure it would be allowed as it was a club place rather than through the ballot).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Club Handicap last night. While I didn't exactly cover myself in glory I wasn't as awful as the last time! Also had some good news - I can use my London place to hopefully raise some money for my favourite charity (I wasn't sure it would be allowed as it was a club place rather than through the ballot).


That's good who are you raising for?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's good who are you raising for?


Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony Charity. They fund research into bone cancer and also horsey wishes for people who are ill or children who have had a horrid time. I'm not aiming to raise loads as people were so generous when I ran the Grizzly for the same charity - it's asking the same people over and over which isn't fair. If I even get £50 that'll be £50 more than they had before!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony Charity. They fund research into bone cancer and also horsey wishes for people who are ill or children who have had a horrid time. I'm not aiming to raise loads as people were so generous when I ran the Grizzly for the same charity - it's asking the same people over and over which isn't fair. If I even get £50 that'll be £50 more than they had before!


That s nice it is difficult raising money but people do like to sponsor when you are doing london.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That s nice it is difficult raising money but people do like to sponsor when you are doing london.


Exactly - I didn't want the pressure of having to raise up to £3k for a charity place, I don't like asking people for sponsorship - I'd rather just let them do it if they feel like it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.8 miles tonight, didn't take long for me to warm up and take my gloves off.

My hands get so hot, even when the rest of me is cold.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> My hands get so hot, even when the rest of me is cold.


Funny, I'm the opposite, I've been known to wear shorts and gloves. I hate having cold hands when I run. My legs are pretty tough though.

Bought a new pair of running tights cyber Monday, ran in them today, I love them except, they're a little loose in the waist and don't tie! They don't fall all the way down, but it was noticeable


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 3.1miles on our canicross group run. Testing out one of the courses for our spring series.


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhhh that was awful! Cockington Christmas Caper. 7.5 miles, elevation gain 1,600ft wearing an elf hat. It was one of those mornings when I woke up and didn’t feel great, tired and achy and my legs felt like lead all the way round! And there was no Christmas cake at the finish like there has been in previous years!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohhhh that was awful! Cockington Christmas Caper. 7.5 miles, elevation gain 1,600ft wearing an elf hat. It was one of those mornings when I woke up and didn't feel great, tired and achy and my legs felt like lead all the way round! And there was no Christmas cake at the finish like there has been in previous years!


Sorry I had to laugh  elf hat not ideal.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry I had to laugh  elf hat not ideal.


I had to it was a Christmas run! So sad not many people dressed up. Next one is a half just before Christmas so definitely need the elf hat and perhaps leggings too!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I had to it was a Christmas run! So sad not many people dressed up. Next one is a half just before Christmas so definitely need the elf hat and perhaps leggings too!


I'm on the look out for Christmas leggings! We have our Christmas fun run on the 21st and tutu and fairy wings are purchased, just got to figure out how to attach to Woody's harness!!!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm on the look out for Christmas leggings! We have our Christmas fun run on the 21st and tutu and fairy wings are purchased, just got to figure out how to attach to Woody's harness!!!


I saw some on Amazon but was worried as the reviews on the sizing varied so much! However I saw someone wearing them today so if I can get them in time I may get some.


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles this afternoon going to make a veggie roast now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did another parkrun course PeeBee this morning, 26:34 - but my best ever running AG performance of 60.98% I was so so delighted. 

Ringy, I think that I'd have caused a riot if it was a Christmas-Cake-Less run!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Ohhhh that was awful! Cockington Christmas Caper. 7.5 miles, elevation gain 1,600ft wearing an elf hat. It was one of those mornings when I woke up and didn't feel great, tired and achy and my legs felt like lead all the way round! And there was no Christmas cake at the finish like there has been in previous years!


OMG I'm afraid I had to giggle at your post too!  
The no cake part is completely unacceptable LOL!

A little over 5 for me today, trying to save my legs a little to knock out a double digit run tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did another parkrun course PeeBee this morning, 26:34 - but my best ever running AG performance of 60.98% I was so so delighted.
> 
> Ringy, I think that I'd have caused a riot if it was a Christmas-Cake-Less run!


That's a great time well done.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did another parkrun course PeeBee this morning, 26:34 - but my best ever running AG performance of 60.98% I was so so delighted.
> 
> Ringy, I think that I'd have caused a riot if it was a Christmas-Cake-Less run!


That's a fantastic time!!!!

I wasn't impressed but had mince pies when we got home and I took off my elf hat!


----------



## Boxer123

3 mile walk with the boys then a 4 mile run alone found a new route unfortunately Loki won't come with me as he got his butt zapped by an electric fence and won't entertain it. It is far less muddy though.


----------



## Boxer123

Well my friend got bitten by a dog today whilst running. It's a nasty bite three dogs off lead. The owner didn't apologise. She took a photo of his number plate. It makes me so cross.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well my friend got bitten by a dog today whilst running. It's a nasty bite three dogs off lead. The owner didn't apologise. She took a photo of his number plate. It makes me so cross.


That's awful! Makes me so cross - I don't understand why some people don't control their dogs properly. We get it from time to time with the horses, people letting their dogs run up barking. I hope your friend is ok, what a horrid thing to happen.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's awful! Makes me so cross - I don't understand why some people don't control their dogs properly. We get it from time to time with the horses, people letting their dogs run up barking. I hope your friend is ok, what a horrid thing to happen.


She has been to a&e hopefully it won't effect her marathon training to much. I always get the boys on a lead and ask them to sit when we see a horse rider the riders are always so grateful I imagine they get chased by a lot of dogs.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> She has been to a&e hopefully it won't effect her marathon training to much. I always get the boys on a lead and ask them to sit when we see a horse rider the riders are always so grateful I imagine they get chased by a lot of dogs.


Oh I hope she can get out running again soon!
That's really nice of you - it's all about having a little courtesy for each other isn't it. I tend to give dog walkers plenty of room too as I wouldn't want their dogs to be worried as horses are so big in comparison. Luckily my boy isn't frightened of dogs but there have been some terrible accidents caused by horses being chased and also dogs being kicked.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh I hope she can get out running again soon!
> That's really nice of you - it's all about having a little courtesy for each other isn't it. I tend to give dog walkers plenty of room too as I wouldn't want their dogs to be worried as horses are so big in comparison. Luckily my boy isn't frightened of dogs but there have been some terrible accidents caused by horses being chased and also dogs being kicked.


The boxers are a bit naughty so are best put the way ! Hopefully she will be up and about soon. I've been chased and surrounded by barking dogs as a runner the owner told me off because I was nervous ​


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 3 mile walk with the boys then a 4 mile run alone found a new route unfortunately Loki won't come with me as he got his butt zapped by an electric fence and won't entertain it. It is far less muddy though.


Aw poor Loki getting his bum zapped, I'm sure he'll forget it soon enough.
And I'm so sorry about your friend! That's just not okay 

I had one of my more eventful runs in a while today. Knocked out the 10 miles but not without adventure. First, an off leash, young doberman with no recall who was clearly not comfortable with me at all, fearful and darting away from her owner as well as very uncomfortable with me. Did not fill me with confidence at all. Took a good 5 minutes but he did eventually catch her and decided to hold her by the collar as I went past. Again, not any major confidence on my part but I didn't want to push things as his very young daughter was with him looking very worried about the whole scenario 

Then something that has never happened to me. Was on a single track trail, very rocky and technical. Saw a mountain biker coming and moved off as much as I could (which wasn't far) to let him pass. As he passes me, going slowly, uphill, navigating rocks, he just slowly tips over and sort of lands on me. It was actually pretty funny. Here I am trying to 'catch' this man who's slow-mo falling in to my legs. I don't know why he didn't put his foot down, maybe stuck in the clip, but anyway... Poor man was rather embarrassed, and quickly recovered and moved on. I keep running and realize I've no longer got my phone. So I have to run back to the spot and search around for my phone in the leaves. I did find it thank goodness, but I was annoyed that it messed up my distance and time LOL 

What a day!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Aw poor Loki getting his bum zapped, I'm sure he'll forget it soon enough.
> And I'm so sorry about your friend! That's just not okay
> 
> I had one of my more eventful runs in a while today. Knocked out the 10 miles but not without adventure. First, an off leash, young doberman with no recall who was clearly not comfortable with me at all, fearful and darting away from her owner as well as very uncomfortable with me. Did not fill me with confidence at all. Took a good 5 minutes but he did eventually catch her and decided to hold her by the collar as I went past. Again, not any major confidence on my part but I didn't want to push things as his very young daughter was with him looking very worried about the whole scenario
> 
> Then something that has never happened to me. Was on a single track trail, very rocky and technical. Saw a mountain biker coming and moved off as much as I could (which wasn't far) to let him pass. As he passes me, going slowly, uphill, navigating rocks, he just slowly tips over and sort of lands on me. It was actually pretty funny. Here I am trying to 'catch' this man who's slow-mo falling in to my legs. I don't know why he didn't put his foot down, maybe stuck in the clip, but anyway... Poor man was rather embarrassed, and quickly recovered and lmoved on. I keep running and realize I've no longer got my phone. So I have to run back to the spot and search around for my phone in the leaves. I did find it thank goodness, but I was annoyed that it messed up my distance and time LOL
> 
> What a day!


It was a good two weeks ago he got zapped and he still refuses to go that way just sits down and waits for me to return to my senses.

Sorry I had to laugh at you catching the man . Was he handsome?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry I had to laugh at you catching the man . Was he handsome?


Um... well... no. He looked kind of like Santa with a thick grey beard and a little on the heavier side. Me trying to catch him was ridiculous I'm sure he was easily twice my weight! But he started falling and my instinct was to catch him LOL!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Um... well... no. He looked kind of like Santa with a thick grey beard and a little on the heavier side. Me trying to catch him was ridiculous I'm sure he was easily twice my weight! But he started falling and my instinct was to catch him LOL!


Haha you needed my elf hat if he looked like Santa!


----------



## MissKittyKat

It was so cold yesterday evening but 3.55miles completed. Slower pace but managed to run non stop up a long drag hill which so don't usually manage so was happy with that x


----------



## Ringypie

I feel really guilty!! It’s Tuesday night and I should be at running club but instead I’m at home in my pyjamas. I haven’t missed a single Tuesday night since I started running! But tonight there are 60mph gusts and torrential rain..... I know it’s safer to leave it but I feel really bad and let down!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I feel really guilty!! It's Tuesday night and I should be at running club but instead I'm at home in my pyjamas. I haven't missed a single Tuesday night since I started running! But tonight there are 60mph gusts and torrential rain..... I know it's safer to leave it but I feel really bad and let down!


Don't feel bad sometimes it just can't happen the weather rarely puts me off but ever so often you have to be safe.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Don't feel bad sometimes it just can't happen the weather rarely puts me off but ever so often you have to be safe.


Well that's the thing - I never usually let the weather stop me doing things. But tonight just walking in that wind was a chore and someone's wheelie bin took off down the road at a rate of knots.... better to stay safe but I'm still feeling really bah humbug about it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well that's the thing - I never usually let the weather stop me doing things. But tonight just walking in that wind was a chore and someone's wheelie bin took off down the road at a rate of knots.... better to stay safe but I'm still feeling really bah humbug about it!


The wind is even getting in the house here Sox isn't happy it's pretty horrible.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 425059
> 
> 
> The wind is even getting in the house here Sox isn't happy it's pretty horrible.


Oh that face!! Poor Sox looks very disgruntled! 
We are going to do a long one at the weekend to make up for it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Ringypie we've been cancelled tonight, as it was meant to be a session on the Prom and we have force nine winds currently...so we stayed home instead of going out on our own, as it really is quite treacherous out there. I wonder what state the garden will be in when we wake in the morning!

Oscar DEMANDED to go out in the dark and wind. So Human Daddy put the garden lights on and out they went. Flipping heck. He stayed out for about ten minutes and then came FLYING across the lawn, tail all puffy, skidded on the patio and in the patio doors to the dining room - where he proceeded to sit on the cream chairs - heh. Then he scoffed a little pouch of food after all that excitement. So he's had more of a run than I have


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I feel really guilty!! It's Tuesday night and I should be at running club but instead I'm at home in my pyjamas. I haven't missed a single Tuesday night since I started running! But tonight there are 60mph gusts and torrential rain..... I know it's safer to leave it but I feel really bad and let down!


Oh definitely better safe than sorry! I know the guilt though! 
Enjoy the PJ time


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Ringypie we've been cancelled tonight, as it was meant to be a session on the Prom and we have force nine winds currently...so we stayed home instead of going out on our own, as it really is quite treacherous out there. I wonder what state the garden will be in when we wake in the morning!
> 
> Oscar DEMANDED to go out in the dark and wind. So Human Daddy put the garden lights on and out they went. Flipping heck. He stayed out for about ten minutes and then came FLYING across the lawn, tail all puffy, skidded on the patio and in the patio doors to the dining room - where he proceeded to sit on the cream chairs - heh. Then he scoffed a little pouch of food after all that excitement. So he's had more of a run than I have


 Sends the pets mad the wind.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh definitely better safe than sorry! I know the guilt though!
> Enjoy the PJ time


Royal variety show on tv and little Cosmo on my lap!


----------



## Ringypie

We did a 3k this evening. It said festive attire so I put on my new elf leggings to go with my elf hat. I’m so glad I tried them before the Christmas half marathon I bought them for!!!!! They fell down! I almost showed my bum to the world! they slipped really badly and my knickers went too! I had to run along holding them up so as not to moon everyone! And to add insult another runner asked if I had a stitch as I was holding my side. Should have just said yes as when I explained she laughed so much she didn’t notice a kerb and nearly fell over!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We did a 3k this evening. It said festive attire so I put on my new elf leggings to go with my elf hat. I'm so glad I tried them before the Christmas half marathon I bought them for!!!!! They fell down! I almost showed my bum to the world! they slipped really badly and my knickers went too! I had to run along holding them up so as not to moon everyone! And to add insult another runner asked if I had a stitch as I was holding my side. Should have just said yes as when I explained she laughed so much she didn't notice a kerb and nearly fell over!


 I've had leggings which drag your knickers down before adds to the joy of running.

I'm not running at the moment as I'm poorly fed up of it. This excludes the sprint this morning when I nearly lost Loki.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've had leggings which drag your knickers down before adds to the joy of running.
> 
> I'm not running at the moment as I'm poorly fed up of it. This excludes the sprint this morning when I nearly lost Loki.


Oh no I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> We did a 3k this evening. It said festive attire so I put on my new elf leggings to go with my elf hat. I'm so glad I tried them before the Christmas half marathon I bought them for!!!!! They fell down! I almost showed my bum to the world! they slipped really badly and my knickers went too! I had to run along holding them up so as not to moon everyone! And to add insult another runner asked if I had a stitch as I was holding my side. Should have just said yes as when I explained she laughed so much she didn't notice a kerb and nearly fell over!


I've decided I'm not buying anything for running anymore that doesn't have a tie-waist, I don't care how stretchy and tight the waist feels! I forget that runner's body = everything is tight in the legs but loose in the waist. Bought a pair of jeans in my usual size but a 'girlfriend' cut, holy cow, the waist is a good 3 inches too big! So annoying!

@Boxer123 I hope you feel better soon, I'm not feeling it these days either, but I'm also panicking about my 50K in February so forcing myself out there. I guess the longer runs are good 'cause it's taking me a good 5 miles to even start enjoying the run!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I've decided I'm not buying anything for running anymore that doesn't have a tie-waist, I don't care how stretchy and tight the waist feels! I forget that runner's body = everything is tight in the legs but loose in the waist. Bought a pair of jeans in my usual size but a 'girlfriend' cut, holy cow, the waist is a good 3 inches too big! So annoying!
> 
> @Boxer123 I hope you feel better soon, I'm not feeling it these days either, but I'm also panicking about my 50K in February so forcing myself out there. I guess the longer runs are good 'cause it's taking me a good 5 miles to even start enjoying the run!


It's so frustrating isn't it! I've always had quite chunky horseriding thighs for my size and I'm very straight from hips to ribs, no hourglass shape here, so I often find jeans and leggings fall down. I love my Karrimor cycling shorts for running, they stay where they are supposed to without having them uncomfortably tight! Anything leggings which go over my knees se to fall down so it must be something to do with the action of bending my knees which encourages slippage!
I'm sure you will be fine in Feb - you're amazing doing those long distances! I know what you mean though, it's just hard and horrid for the first few miles at first.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> It's so frustrating isn't it! I've always had quite chunky horseriding thighs for my size and I'm very straight from hips to ribs, no hourglass shape here, so I often find jeans and leggings fall down. I love my Karrimor cycling shorts for running, they stay where they are supposed to without having them uncomfortably tight! Anything leggings which go over my knees se to fall down so it must be something to do with the action of bending my knees which encourages slippage!
> I'm sure you will be fine in Feb - you're amazing doing those long distances! I know what you mean though, it's just hard and horrid for the first few miles at first.


Ha ha! Horse riding background here too  My thighs have always been big and I've always struggled to find pants (trousers) that fit right.

I've already decided I'm going to take some time off after February's race and do some mountain biking. There's a lot of good trails around, so I'll still get to be outside. Won't help my thigh issue though :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've decided I'm not buying anything for running anymore that doesn't have a tie-waist, I don't care how stretchy and tight the waist feels! I forget that runner's body = everything is tight in the legs but loose in the waist. Bought a pair of jeans in my usual size but a 'girlfriend' cut, holy cow, the waist is a good 3 inches too big! So annoying!
> 
> @Boxer123 I hope you feel better soon, I'm not feeling it these days either, but I'm also panicking about my 50K in February so forcing myself out there. I guess the longer runs are good 'cause it's taking me a good 5 miles to even start enjoying the run!


I'm on the mend I think one of those where you feel fine one minute then awful the next. I've deferred my marathon place until next year it just hasn't happened this year


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm on the mend I think one of those where you feel fine one minute then awful the next. I've deferred my marathon place until next year it just hasn't happened this year


That's a shame - but better to defer than to try and do it if you don't feel ready.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Ha ha! Horse riding background here too  My thighs have always been big and I've always struggled to find pants (trousers) that fit right.
> 
> I've already decided I'm going to take some time off after February's race and do some mountain biking. There's a lot of good trails around, so I'll still get to be outside. Won't help my thigh issue though :Hilarious:Hilarious


It makes me laugh when there was all that in the press about having a thigh gap! I'm only a size 8-10 but I have a thigh bulge instead


----------



## Boxer123

Managed 5km today feeling a bit better aiming for slightly longer tomorrow. Is anyone finding mud a problem? It's everywhere.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done on surviving the mud fest! This is more our problem thanks to some big tides.










I only did a parkrun this morning so 5km for me, too. Cycled there and back though...only about a mile each way but still, better than nothing


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done on surviving the mud fest! This is more our problem thanks to some big tides.
> 
> View attachment 425516
> 
> 
> I only did a parkrun this morning so 5km for me, too. Cycled there and back though...only about a mile each way but still, better than nothing


Jealous your by the sea though I bet it's lovely in the summer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s lovely all year, even in the howling gales. Husband is a windsurfer so he likes the wind


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's lovely all year, even in the howling gales. Husband is a windsurfer so he likes the wind


Lovely I'm taking the boys away after Xmas we have a house literally on the beach can't wait.


----------



## O2.0

Quick little 3K for me today, very windy but at least the sun is out, hopefully it will dry the trails out a bit!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Managed 5km today feeling a bit better aiming for slightly longer tomorrow. Is anyone finding mud a problem? It's everywhere.


I'm so fed up with mud! Ringo's field will turn into a bog if I'm not careful so he's on restricted turnout. Quite a lot of the lanes are flooded (I mean big puddles right across and quite deep not proper flooding) and the water has washed mud out of the fields too. Main roads aren't so bad though apart from fallen leaves. Stupid winter weather grump!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done on surviving the mud fest! This is more our problem thanks to some big tides.
> 
> View attachment 425516
> 
> 
> I only did a parkrun this morning so 5km for me, too. Cycled there and back though...only about a mile each way but still, better than nothing


It's amazing how quickly the beach changes isn't it! Many years ago I lived on the Suffolk coast and the whole beach could change overnight if there was


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm so fed up with mud! Ringo's field will turn into a bog if I'm not careful so he's on restricted turnout. Quite a lot of the lanes are flooded (I mean big puddles right across and quite deep not proper flooding) and the water has washed mud out of the fields too. Main roads aren't so bad though apart from fallen leaves. Stupid winter weather grump!!


Same here I was up to my ankles in some places. I'm struggling to find places to run and walk the boys. The one place that isn't to bad Loki won't go down cos he got zapped in the butt by an electric fence.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Same here I was up to my ankles in some places. I'm struggling to find places to run and walk the boys. The one place that isn't to bad Loki won't go down cos he got zapped in the butt by an electric fence.


Oh that's such a shame! Animals have such a long memory for things like that too don't they


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh that's such a shame! Animals have such a long memory for things like that too don't they


We get to a certain bit of the path and he just sits down and won't budge until we turn back treats and ball don't help. Poor little boy.


----------



## Ringypie

12 mile training run for us today. Another tough run and I don’t know what’s wrong with me at the moment but everything felt tight and painful - even going downhill I didn’t feel like I could just let my legs go and have a breather - it still felt like hard work. Now feel like sleeping the afternoon away!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 12 mile training run for us today. Another tough run and I don't know what's wrong with me at the moment but everything felt tight and painful - even going downhill I didn't feel like I could just let my legs go and have a breather - it still felt like hard work. Now feel like sleeping the afternoon away!


I get this sometimes you might benefit from a few days rest .


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I get this sometimes you might benefit from a few days rest .


Thing is we haven't really done anything since last Saturday - apart from the 3k on Wednesday when my leggings fell down! I do feel like I run better in the summer too so perhaps the cold weather isn't helping.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do think you carry yourself differently running in cold weather - I certainly do. I went to the chiropractor the other day, my shoulders are around my ears and the only thing I can think is that it’s running in cold weather. Sometimes you have a bad patch where everything always feels like hard work, then all of a sudden come good again. I only did four miles this morning my legs (and heart!) weren’t in it, so I bailed. It happens. I feel weary...going for a little nap now


----------



## O2.0

Oh man! Must be something in the air! 
I'm supposed to do 10+ miles today, but my hamstrings are tight as drums and I just feel drained. I decided to take it easy and do a long-ish hike instead. 
I have a break from work coming up, hopefully the extra sleep and rest will get me back on track.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do think you carry yourself differently running in cold weather - I certainly do. I went to the chiropractor the other day, my shoulders are around my ears and the only thing I can think is that it's running in cold weather. Sometimes you have a bad patch where everything always feels like hard work, then all of a sudden come good again. I only did four miles this morning my legs (and heart!) weren't in it, so I bailed. It happens. I feel weary...going for a little nap now


I think it didn't help that we were running with other people who are much quicker than me and I had to keep reminding myself to not try to keep up. I've just emerged from an epic epsom salt bath and feel a little more human!


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.7 miles this evening. Stuck to the fire roads as we were expecting some rain..

My distance is slowly being increased by the canicross group without me realising.

Our fun run on Saturday, just got to figure out how to attach the fairy wings to Woody's running harness!


----------



## O2.0

I finally had a great run this morning. Went out thinking it was going to be another slog, but I actually felt really good, and didn't want to stop! Darned work gets in the way of everything. Would have been a great morning for a long run, my legs were definitely feeling like they could handle it


----------



## Boxer123

I managed 3.5 miles yesterday feeling a bit better the river had flooded a bit so I got chilly toes.


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles this morning so wet and muddy. I'm definitely feeling better can feel it in the legs. Got this book for Xmas reading.


----------



## Boxer123

The river this morning.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 426138
> 
> 
> The river this morning.


Lovely pic but the rain just doesn't stop does it! The roads were all flooding today and my windscreen wipers couldn't go fast enough to clear it. Poor Ringo is on limited turnout as his field is so wet. Fed up with it!


----------



## Guest

Random question - what do you call those fabric headband scarf things that I see runners wearing sometimes? I want to buy one but don’t know what they’re called!


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Random question - what do you call those fabric headband scarf things that I see runners wearing sometimes? I want to buy one but don't know what they're called!


Do you mean buffs?


----------



## Guest

Ringypie said:


> Do you mean buffs?


Just googled and yes, I think that is what I'm after  Now to see if I can get them where I live!

Edit: oh they're not cheap are they!


----------



## O2.0

McKenzie said:


> Random question - what do you call those fabric headband scarf things that I see runners wearing sometimes? I want to buy one but don't know what they're called!


Buff in the summer, neck warmer in the winter.
I've gotten all my buffs from trail races, they're like $2 each, I buy them in bulk. I wish I could send you some!
But the smartwool neck warmer I want is not cheap!

Edit: 
Here ya go, 6pack for $10 
Wonder if there is something similar on your end? 
https://www.amazon.com/VANCROWN-Hea...f&qid=1576806525&sprefix=buff,aps,159&sr=8-18


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Just googled and yes, I think that is what I'm after  Now to see if I can get them where I live!
> 
> Edit: oh they're not cheap are they!


Most of mine have come from races too.

White Star running sell them quite cheaply if you aren't fussy about the design
https://whitestarclothing.co.uk/collections/hats-and-muffs


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> Buff in the summer, neck warmer in the winter.
> I've gotten all my buffs from trail races, they're like $2 each, I buy them in bulk. I wish I could send you some!
> But the smartwool neck warmer I want is not cheap!
> 
> Edit:
> Here ya go, 6pack for $10
> Wonder if there is something similar on your end?
> https://www.amazon.com/VANCROWN-Headwear-Headband-Sweatband-6PCS-Paisley/dp/B07BM2F5LL/ref=sr_1_18?crid=11I9JGW2KWH0M&dchild=1&keywords=buff&qid=1576806525&sprefix=buff,aps,159&sr=8-18





Ringypie said:


> Most of mine have come from races too.
> 
> White Star running sell them quite cheaply if you aren't fussy about the design
> https://whitestarclothing.co.uk/collections/hats-and-muffs


Unfortunately it seems that the small number of places who stock them here also charge a high price for them. I could buy online from overseas but then I pay stupid amounts of postage. Never mind, thanks anyway!


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Unfortunately it seems that the small number of places who stock them here also charge a high price for them. I could buy online from overseas but then I pay stupid amounts of postage. Never mind, thanks anyway!


Ohh sorry I hadn't realised you are not in the uk!


----------



## O2.0

McKenzie said:


> Unfortunately it seems that the small number of places who stock them here also charge a high price for them. I could buy online from overseas but then I pay stupid amounts of postage. Never mind, thanks anyway!


Are you looking for something to keep your hair out of your face? Or keep sweat out of your eyes, or??

I run with a plain cotton bandana tied around my wrist. I use it as a snot/sweat rag. Gross I know, but running is gross in general... 
In the winter, I use both buffs and wide headbands over my ears to keep them warm.


----------



## Guest

O2.0 said:


> Are you looking for something to keep your hair out of your face? Or keep sweat out of your eyes, or??
> 
> I run with a plain cotton bandana tied around my wrist. I use it as a snot/sweat rag. Gross I know, but running is gross in general...
> In the winter, I use both buffs and wide headbands over my ears to keep them warm.


Yes for my hair, it's short-ish and doesn't stay tied up very well and ends up flying around my face.


----------



## O2.0

McKenzie said:


> Yes for my hair, it's short-ish and doesn't stay tied up very well and ends up flying around my face.


Could you tie a plain cotton bandanna around your head?


----------



## MissKittyKat

So race 4 completed, Christmas canicross fun run.

Just waiting for the chip times but definitely another minute off my previous time according to my watch!

Don't think my socks are getting clean anytime soon though.










It was also fancy dress and I don't think Woody even noticed he had a tutu and fairy wings attached to his harness 










EDIT to add, chip time 37min 25secs, 2 mins off last 5k and heading towards my 35min target x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> So race 4 completed, Christmas canicross fun run.
> 
> Just waiting for the chip times but definitely another minute off my previous time according to my watch!
> 
> Don't think my socks are getting clean anytime soon though.
> 
> View attachment 426341
> 
> 
> It was also fancy dress and I don't think Woody even noticed he had a tutu and fairy wings attached to his harness
> 
> View attachment 426342


He is certainly pulling it off.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> So race 4 completed, Christmas canicross fun run.
> 
> Just waiting for the chip times but definitely another minute off my previous time according to my watch!
> 
> Don't think my socks are getting clean anytime soon though.
> 
> View attachment 426341
> 
> 
> It was also fancy dress and I don't think Woody even noticed he had a tutu and fairy wings attached to his harness
> 
> View attachment 426342
> 
> 
> EDIT to add, chip time 37min 25secs, 2 mins off last 5k and heading towards my 35min target x


Awesome!!
And you and Woody both look fantastic


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done  Great tutus, too!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> So race 4 completed, Christmas canicross fun run.
> 
> Just waiting for the chip times but definitely another minute off my previous time according to my watch!
> 
> Don't think my socks are getting clean anytime soon though.
> 
> View attachment 426341
> 
> 
> It was also fancy dress and I don't think Woody even noticed he had a tutu and fairy wings attached to his harness
> 
> View attachment 426342
> 
> 
> EDIT to add, chip time 37min 25secs, 2 mins off last 5k and heading towards my 35min target x


Great result - well done! I love your outfits too.

We are doing a half tomorrow. I think we will be bog snorkelling round the course - it just hasn't stopped raining for days.

I expect my socks will have to be binned after tomorrow - I have a grotty pair I've worn on muddy runs previously. Has anyone got any magical ways of cleaning gritty socks? They have been washed right way round, inside out several times but still seem to have half a bog in them!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Great result - well done! I love your outfits too.
> 
> We are doing a half tomorrow. I think we will be bog snorkelling round the course - it just hasn't stopped raining for days.
> 
> I expect my socks will have to be binned after tomorrow - I have a grotty pair I've worn on muddy runs previously. Has anyone got any magical ways of cleaning gritty socks? They have been washed right way round, inside out several times but still seem to have half a bog in them!


No if you find out let me know the mud is overwhelming this year. 4 miles today got rained on and muddy. I'm missing the summer.


----------



## Ringypie

Well that was terribly muddy! A half marathon of 4 laps. The last mile of each lap was low lying fields absolutely waterlogged. My socks are definitely not salvageable! Apart from the mud they seem to have developed holes too.








It was fun though - we went on the water slide on the last lap - problem is I picked up speed towards the end, shot off the end and across the mud. Result = thoroughly coated in mud! So when got back to car I had to do a complete clothing change trying not to moon runners still on the course as they came past!!!
Got a lovely medal, buff and a Christmas pud!
Really looking forward to a shower although think I will need a scrubbing brush!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well that was terribly muddy! A half marathon of 4 laps. The last mile of each lap was low lying fields absolutely waterlogged. My socks are definitely not salvageable! Apart from the mud they seem to have developed holes too.
> View attachment 426441
> 
> It was fun though - we went on the water slide on the last lap - problem is I picked up speed towards the end, shot off the end and across the mud. Result = thoroughly coated in mud! So when got back to car I had to do a complete clothing change trying not to moon runners still on the course as they came past!!!
> Got a lovely medal, buff and a Christmas pud!
> Really looking forward to a shower although think I will need a scrubbing brush!!


Oh dear ! 6 miles for me today covered in mud.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! Ringy! That's bonkers  Well done, hope your medal is suitable recompense. 

Me and Human Daddy went out for a run this morning, five miles along the Prom, was lovely  

Then we've been out drinking all day and I *might* be a bit tiddly...ahem


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! Ringy! That's bonkers  Well done, hope your medal is suitable recompense.
> 
> Me and Human Daddy went out for a run this morning, five miles along the Prom, was lovely
> 
> Then we've been out drinking all day and I *might* be a bit tiddly...ahem


It was absolutely crazy - but now it's over it was great fun!
This is what we got for finishing








The medals have a Father Christmas on a slide - and he moves!


----------



## O2.0

I think I ran 11 or 12 miles, map my run cheated me out of a good chunk but I don't know exactly how much. It was a major slog/swim/obstacle course. We've had a tad bit of flooding, add in some wind, and several trees were down... Made for an interesting run though!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I think I ran 11 or 12 miles, map my run cheated me out of a good chunk but I don't know exactly how much. It was a major slog/swim/obstacle course. We've had a tad bit of flooding, add in some wind, and several trees were down... Made for an interesting run though!


Looks lovely. I've not been out as my sister is staying but we had a big walk with the boys yesterday. I plan a Christmas Day run.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I think I ran 11 or 12 miles, map my run cheated me out of a good chunk but I don't know exactly how much. It was a major slog/swim/obstacle course. We've had a tad bit of flooding, add in some wind, and several trees were down... Made for an interesting run though!


Looks absolutely beautiful though!!


----------



## Ringypie

I’d like to wish all my forum running buddies a very happy Christmas and I hope you all have a fun, injury free 2020!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it’s parkrun for us in the morning. I’ve eaten such rubbish for the past week I feel like a heffalump! I shall drag myself round in the morning. Then it’s back on it in terms of food after the 27th. Starting tomorrow I’m only at work for four days out of the next 26, so I’m hoping to get out running a fair bit too. 

Merry Christmas to my virtual running pals. Here’s hoping Santa brings you exciting pressies


----------



## O2.0

Thank you @Ringypie and @Mrs Funkin ! Merry Christmas to all the runner's thread members from me too  
Happy, injury-free New Year! 
Anyone have any goals?

I have the 50K in February, not sure what's next after that. I do want to do some more biking, so may do some more cross-training. Whatever it is, I'll be trying for lots of time out in the woods!


----------



## Boxer123

Merry Christmas to you all.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Thank you @Ringypie and @Mrs Funkin ! Merry Christmas to all the runner's thread members from me too
> Happy, injury-free New Year!
> Anyone have any goals?
> 
> I have the 50K in February, not sure what's next after that. I do want to do some more biking, so may do some more cross-training. Whatever it is, I'll be trying for lots of time out in the woods!


My goal is to get marathon fit! London first then Giants Head in June. And also to try to get Ringo out competing again too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here we were at Christmas parkrun this morning 










We got the tee shirts at our first Christmas Day parkrun, back in 2006 before parkrun was parkrun and it was the Bushy Park Time Trial - they are very special and come out really only on Christmas Day. I've been having some trouble the past few years squeezing into it, much better this year now I've lost three stone


----------



## Boxer123

Quick 5km this morning does anyone follow a plan ? I’ve lost a fair bit of fitness and need a good marathon plan to follow hoping to do the Milton Keynes marathon in may building up to an autumn ultra.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve used Hal Higdon plans for both my marathons. Many different levels of plan, I did a beginner plan for my first, then the intermediate. Cor! I was fit then  

I ran to parkrun, then did parkrun, then ran home...5.5 miles, so pleased with that.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've used Hal Higdon plans for both my marathons. Many different levels of plan, I did a beginner plan for my first, then the intermediate. Cor! I was fit then
> 
> I ran to parkrun, then did parkrun, then ran home...5.5 miles, so pleased with that.


well done I'll have a look at those plans.


----------



## O2.0

I've heard good things about the Hal Higdon plans, seems like most people follow those. 
I don't really follow a plan, I've never been good at doing things by the book. :Bag I just know I'll need to be able to do at least 20 miles before my 50K, so I'm working up to that by the end of January!


----------



## Ringypie

Parkrun for us today. Quite pleased that I was 90th out of 330 runners! Helped that we started virtually at the front as there is a real bottleneck just after the start then narrow tracks. Made me laugh people were saying how wet and muddy it was - compared to most of the runs we’ve done recently it was bone dry!


----------



## MissKittyKat

2 miles today, in lovely North Wales 
First run, post Christmas x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 2 miles today, in lovely North Wales
> First run, post Christmas x
> 
> View attachment 427716


beautiful


----------



## O2.0

6 miles today struggling a little with heel pain, not sure if it’s that plantar wart still bothering me, or PF trying to take hold, or both. Yoga & pineapple at the ready lol


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> 6 miles today struggling a little with heel pain, not sure if it's that plantar wart still bothering me, or PF trying to take hold, or both. Yoga & pineapple at the ready lol


Oh no I hope it's nothing serious!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 6 miles today struggling a little with heel pain, not sure if it's that plantar wart still bothering me, or PF trying to take hold, or both. Yoga & pineapple at the ready lol


Go steady plantar pain is terrible.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Go steady plantar pain is terrible.





Ringypie said:


> Oh no I hope it's nothing serious!


I can usually keep plantar pain at bay with proper stretching, I've had PF once, and now that I know the early signs, I know what to do to keep it from getting worse. This wart though is turning out to be a PITA or foot... Two $123 treatments at the doctor and still no better. Next step is to have it cut out at the dermatologist. Which I don't want to do at this point in the game 'cause I'll loose too much training time this close to the race. But I think I am going to break down and make an appointment for after February's race. Geez, spoken like a true crazy pants runner. Can't get this fixed until after the race LOL!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I can usually keep plantar pain at bay with proper stretching, I've had PF once, and now that I know the early signs, I know what to do to keep it from getting worse. This wart though is turning out to be a PITA or foot... Two $123 treatments at the doctor and still no better. Next step is to have it cut out at the dermatologist. Which I don't want to do at this point in the game 'cause I'll loose too much training time this close to the race. But I think I am going to break down and make an appointment for after February's race. Geez, spoken like a true crazy pants runner. Can't get this fixed until after the race LOL!


That's one of the reasons I didn't take my very bruised finger (following a fall on a half up on the moors back in Feb) to minor injuries.... I didn't want to be told I couldn't run or drive. Problem is it looks as though I actually broke it and still getting quite a bit of pain now!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> That's one of the reasons I didn't take my very bruised finger (following a fall on a half up on the moors back in Feb) to minor injuries.... I didn't want to be told I couldn't run or drive. Problem is it looks as though I actually broke it and still getting quite a bit of pain now!


I did that once, about 20 years ago, the finger was broken, never did fix it, now it's permanently crooked LOL.

8.6 miles today, foot behaved, I've discovered that clove oil numbs the wart, so that's good. Hopefully it will kill it too even though two rounds of liquid nitrogen didn't 
I've also discovered that slippy, slidey mud is a major core workout! :Hilarious


----------



## Cleo38

Not been on this thread for a while but I've still been running. Bit sporadic over the past couple of weeks as I've had cold/flu type illness again (definitely getting the flu jab next year), but I've still managed some shorter distances. My goal this year was to be able to run a half marathon distance & tbh I was leaving it late (typical me tho!) but yesterday I did it. Just under 14miles in the end.

The weather was perfect; beautiful sunny day, gentle breeze & I felt better than I had done in weeks so went for it. I told myself that I would take it steady & walk if I needed to but I didn't. I got my pace right at the start & stuck to it …. my breathing was good & it was surprisingly easy. Amazing what a good mindset & perfect weather can do! I've had 3 mile runs that have been more difficult tbh.

But am feeling it today. will do some stretches in abut but am then off to my IGP club for a private lesson for the day … unfortunately we are doing protection exercises which means I won't have an easy day!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Last run of the year completed this morning. Was good to be back out after the Christmas break.

Challenges for next year set, 4 more canicross races and climbing Snowdon, as a minimum


----------



## O2.0

Knocked out a quick 5K for the last run of 2019, ready for a longer run tomorrow to kick off 2020


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Double parkrun for me in the morning, I've only done the double once before (2013)...we did once plan the Triple (the only time it happened) but fate threw us a different plan for that particular NYD. I'm going to try hard at the first one (usual 9:00am start) and then pootle around my home parkrun for the 10:30 start. Husband will run the 7 miles from the first to the second...I shan't be doing that! 

Here's to lots of running adventures and PeeBees in 2020 for us all.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Double parkrun for me in the morning, I've only done the double once before (2013)...we did once plan the Triple (the only time it happened) but fate threw us a different plan for that particular NYD. I'm going to try hard at the first one (usual 9:00am start) and then pootle around my home parkrun for the 10:30 start. Husband will run the 7 miles from the first to the second...I shan't be doing that!
> 
> Here's to lots of running adventures and PeeBees in 2020 for us all.


We are doing a double tomorrow too. It's a new venue for me first and then the second one I've been to once but jogged slowly round with another lady who has an injury as I had a big run the following day - so I may get a pb for that one!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Last run of the year completed this morning. Was good to be back out after the Christmas break.
> 
> Challenges for next year set, 4 more canicross races and climbing Snowdon, as a minimum


Snowdonia marathon?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Snowdonia marathon?


I keep seeing adverts for it on Facebook and thinking ooh we could do that too! But we have loads booked in through to June next year so I really need to be sensible!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Snowdonia marathon?


OMG no! 
It's going to be hard enough walking up it. Woody will be going up with me too though!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> OMG no!
> It's going to be hard enough walking up it. Woody will be going up with me too though!


sox has done it a few times and done well he loves a mountain


----------



## Ringypie

That’s our New Years Day double parkrun done! 238th out of 643 at the first one then 302nd (ish - I can’t remember my exact placing) out of over 814! First visit to the first one then I got a pb at the second one.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's our New Years Day double parkrun done! 238th out of 643 at the first one then 302nd (ish - I can't remember my exact placing) out of over 814! First visit to the first one then I got a pb at the second
> one.


well done nice relaxing day now ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> well done nice relaxing day now ?


We went for breakfast after then I had a long soak in the bath!


----------



## Ringypie

5 miles with running club today. Hammered myself a bit as feeling down - it’s my birthday and January blues always kick in (early jan must be the worst time to have a birthday!). Planning a long one on Sunday too.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 5 miles with running club today. Hammered myself a bit as feeling down - it's my birthday and January blues always kick in (early jan must be the worst time to have a birthday!). Planning a long one on Sunday too.


Happy birthday!! I'm a January B-day too, the 14th 

I'm feeling blah too, didn't run yesterday or today. Planning a good run tomorrow and a long trail run Sunday. Hopefully will get my mojo going!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Happy birthday!! I'm a January B-day too, the 14th
> 
> I'm feeling blah too, didn't run yesterday or today. Planning a good run tomorrow and a long trail run Sunday. Hopefully will get my mojo going!


It's rubbish isn't it! Everyone is partied out / forgets or just cba if your birthday is in early January! 
Hope you feel better after your run. I'm off out on ringo in the morning, he always makes me smile!


----------



## Boxer123

5km yesterday down the beach which was lovely.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> 5 miles with running club today. Hammered myself a bit as feeling down - it's my birthday and January blues always kick in (early jan must be the worst time to have a birthday!). Planning a long one on Sunday too.


It was my birthday yesterday too but I did a long walk and my Birthday run today with our canicross group.

Need to figure out how to turn my watch off automatic pause as I like to see my pace over the whole 5k and on our social runs we do have some stops and little walking bits x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> It was my birthday yesterday too but I did a long walk and my Birthday run today with our canicross group.
> 
> Need to figure out how to turn my watch off automatic pause as I like to see my pace over the whole 5k and on our social runs we do have some stops and little walking bits x


Happy birthday for yesterday!

I had to turn that function off too - it was so annoying when it switched itself off when I was having to walk up a steep but!


----------



## O2.0

6 miles today, totally wasn't feeling it the first few miles, told myself to knock out at least 3, then my audiobook got more interesting and next thing I knew I was chiming in at 5 miles feeling pretty good so I kept going. Hoping to feel good tomorrow for a long trail run


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> 6 miles today, totally wasn't feeling it the first few miles, told myself to knock out at least 3, then my audiobook got more interesting and next thing I knew I was chiming in at 5 miles feeling pretty good so I kept going. Hoping to feel good tomorrow for a long trail run


Hope you had a good long run today!

Our plan for a long one didn't really happen. We were due to meet with our running club at 10 to try a potential new route for a parkrun. We thought we would get there at 9, run for an hour then meet everyone. Unfortunately we were late starting as some others we were meant to be meeting at 9 were in the wrong place then after 3 miles we were back at the meeting place. I popped in to use the loo and everyone else was there already even though it wasn't even 9.45. So we only did 6 miles in total as after we had run the route we had had enough. Better than nothing I guess but not quite as planned!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Hope you had a good long run today!
> 
> Our plan for a long one didn't really happen. We were due to meet with our running club at 10 to try a potential new route for a parkrun. We thought we would get there at 9, run for an hour then meet everyone. Unfortunately we were late starting as some others we were meant to be meeting at 9 were in the wrong place then after 3 miles we were back at the meeting place. I popped in to use the loo and everyone else was there already even though it wasn't even 9.45. So we only did 6 miles in total as after we had run the route we had had enough. Better than nothing I guess but not quite as planned!


I did! Like you, not as long as I planned but still good. I did the route we will do for the 50K, the 50K is four loops, I did just one loop. It's an "entertaining" trail run, 3 decent climbs, you go down to the river and back up, one river crossing, most of it (all?) on single track trails with lots of roots and rocks - the 'pay attention at all times' kind of trail LOL. 
Was a beautiful day, cold, but sunny. I really should have done two loops, but I started out later than I meant to, and my friend was due to come down for lunch so I felt I should at least be home and showered before she got here! 
Next weekend two loops for sure!


----------



## Boxer123

Short afternoon run today getting back to it after holiday. Missed the boat this morning got up late.


----------



## Ringypie

5 miles tonight. It was the club Handicap which is 2 loops around the streets. To make it a bit longer we added an extra loop on. I did feel a bit disappointed when we stopped as felt like I’d just started enjoying it! I guess that’s good as it was only short compared to what we have coming up!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 5 miles tonight. It was the club Handicap which is 2 loops around the streets. To make it a bit longer we added an extra loop on. I did feel a bit disappointed when we stopped as felt like I'd just started enjoying it! I guess that's good as it was only short compared to what we have coming up!


I'm so impressed that you run in the afternoons/evenings, I tried to tell myself I was going to do a quick hike after work today and I'm sitting on the sofa browsing PF with no intention whatsoever of going back out! 
I did run a quick 5K this morning though


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I'm so impressed that you run in the afternoons/evenings, I tried to tell myself I was going to do a quick hike after work today and I'm sitting on the sofa browsing PF with no intention whatsoever of going back out!
> I did run a quick 5K this morning though


I prefer morning runs! But running club is on a Tuesday evening and we do like to try and get a couple of runs in per week. Problem is with the dark evenings this time of year it's so hard to get motivated so I finish work, race down to put Ringo to bed, race home to change and don't sit down or i'd struggle to get out again.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Tonight I was grateful for my fat a*se  Slipped over in the mud but it was proper slow mo as I tried to recover but just couldn't manage it so gracefully ended up on my backside.

Completed 3.6 miles though so my distance is slowly increasing without me really noticing as it is part of group runs.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> Tonight I was grateful for my fat a*se  Slipped over in the mud but it was proper slow mo as I tried to recover but just couldn't manage it so gracefully ended up on my backside.
> 
> Completed 3.6 miles though so my distance is slowly increasing without me really noticing as it is part of group runs.


Yay for increasing distance, not yay for slipping! Hope you're okay!


----------



## MissKittyKat

O2.0 said:


> Yay for increasing distance, not yay for slipping! Hope you're okay!


Yeah, I'm absolutely fine. I'm an expert :Banghead I do lots of proprioception exercises at home as my balance is rubbish but much improved since I started running.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Tonight I was grateful for my fat a*se  Slipped over in the mud but it was proper slow mo as I tried to recover but just couldn't manage it so gracefully ended up on my backside.
> 
> Completed 3.6 miles though so my distance is slowly increasing without me really noticing as it is part of group runs.


Oh no hope you aren't bruised!
Group runs are great for upping distance without realising it. I like it when people chat too as I can listen in and it distracts me from the pain!

About 4.5 miles for me tonight. Garmin got confused and thought I started somewhere on the moor, most bizzare!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Garmin got confused and thought I started somewhere on the moor, most bizzare!


Map my Run does that to me sometimes, especially when I'm out deep in the state parks. There are several places I run that just don't have cell signal, most of the time MMR figures it out, but sometimes the results are quite comical! Especially on occasion where I have apparently run a 6 minute mile 8 miles in to a long run. Like I could ever do a 4 minute mile anyway, let alone 8 miles in to a trail run! :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Map my Run does that to me sometimes, especially when I'm out deep in the state parks. There are several places I run that just don't have cell signal, most of the time MMR figures it out, but sometimes the results are quite comical! Especially on occasion where I have apparently run a 6 minute mile 8 miles in to a long run. Like I could ever do a 4 minute mile anyway, let alone 8 miles in to a trail run! :Hilarious


It's very odd isn't it! It had supposedly got a gps fix before we started and everyone else has the right route not my strange one!








The pale orange bit starting at the top right is where it thought I ran, whereas we actually started on the right below where it says 100m and ran a circular route around the town.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's very odd isn't it! It had supposedly got a gps fix before we started and everyone else has the right route not my strange one!
> View attachment 428711
> 
> The pale orange bit starting at the top right is where it thought I ran, whereas we actually started on the right below where it says 100m and ran a circular route around the town.


These things have a life of their own sometimes. 4.2 miles this morning taking the boys down the field now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> It's very odd isn't it! It had supposedly got a gps fix before we started and everyone else has the right route not my strange one!
> View attachment 428711
> 
> The pale orange bit starting at the top right is where it thought I ran, whereas we actually started on the right below where it says 100m and ran a circular route around the town.


I quite often levitate across our local river and back!
On our groups runs the differences seen across watches is quite significant, I guess there are so many variables, which satellites are being used, atmosphere conditions, density of woods ect.

3.65miles this morning, it's still so muddy I just had to put everything in the washing machine. Hoping my trainers will dry out enough that I can brush them down later x


----------



## Ringypie

Oh no! I’ve just fallen down the stairs in my garden! One bruised and scraped knee. I’m meant to be running a half tomorrow, really hope it doesn’t swell up overnight.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no! I've just fallen down the stairs in my garden! One bruised and scraped knee. I'm meant to be running a half tomorrow, really hope it doesn't swell up overnight.


oh no ice and anti inflammatory! What half you doing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> oh no ice and anti inflammatory! What half you doing.


It's oh my obelisk at Dawlish. It's going to be muddy......


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's oh my obelisk at Dawlish. It's going to be muddy......


Fingers crossed the knee is ok the mud is horrendous at the moment.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Oh no! I've just fallen down the stairs in my garden! One bruised and scraped knee. I'm meant to be running a half tomorrow, really hope it doesn't swell up overnight.


Oh no! Fingers crossed for you! Ice!!

Ran 4 miles in the rain, steeling myself for a double loop (14 miles) in the mud and rain tomorrow. Tell me again why we do this?!


----------



## Boxer123

How's the knee @Ringypie ? 6 miles this morning plus a 2 mile walk with boxers.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 428775
> How's the knee @Ringypie ? 6 miles this morning plus a 2 mile walk with boxers.


Thank you for asking! I think I'm going to fall down the stairs more often if I feel like this the next day! I absolutely smashed it! 8 minutes off last year's time in spite of the course last year being dry and today being an absolute bog! Waiting for official times but it was around 2.15.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you for asking! I think I'm going to fall down the stairs more often if I feel like this the next day! I absolutely smashed it! 8 minutes off last year's time in spite of the course last year being dry and today being an absolute bog! Waiting for official times but it was around 2.15.


well done that's great.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Thank you for asking! I think I'm going to fall down the stairs more often if I feel like this the next day! I absolutely smashed it! 8 minutes off last year's time in spite of the course last year being dry and today being an absolute bog! Waiting for official times but it was around 2.15.


Wow! Well done!! Glad the knee behaved!

A little over 10 miles today. Super muddy after a huge storm last night, but the day dawned clear and beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Wow! Well done!! Glad the knee behaved!
> 
> A little over 10 miles today. Super muddy after a huge storm last night, but the day dawned clear and beautiful.


When's your 50km ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> When's your 50km ?


February 15th I'm way behind schedule LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> February 15th I'm way behind schedule LOL!


Never enough time I'd love to take a year off to run.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Never enough time I'd love to take a year off to run.


Too true! I do so much better getting long runs in when I'm off work! 
Fortunately this race has an exceedingly generous cut off time, I could hike the whole thing and still make it! My goal is to be done before dark!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Wow! Well done!! Glad the knee behaved!
> 
> A little over 10 miles today. Super muddy after a huge storm last night, but the day dawned clear and beautiful.


Well done! It was a beautiful sunny day down here too after a very wet night! We were really lucky with the weather today as another storm is blowing in and we are forecast torrential rain and gales for the next few days.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie congratulations.

I always run better in an evening rather than a Saturday morning which doesn't really make sense. Perhaps it's because I've already been up and moving.

3.54miles of tough and Windy running, oh also wish I had a black dog tonight, he's not getting clean any time soon


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie congratulations.
> 
> I always run better in an evening rather than a Saturday morning which doesn't really make sense. Perhaps it's because I've already been up and moving.
> 
> 3.54miles of tough and Windy running, oh also wish I had a black dog tonight, he's not getting clean any time soon
> View attachment 428854


Well done for getting out tonight - if your weather is anything like ours it's not nice at all!

I have been trying to get our socks clean after yesterday! The mud was over the top of my shoes in many places so you can imagine the state of them. So far i have rinsed and squeezed under the tap until about 20 mud pies worth of mud came out of each sock. Now in the washing machine for the first of several washes! I'm hoping that they will be salvageable as I don't want to have to chuck my socks after every muddy run!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've not been "in" for ages, crikey. I did a course PeeBee at Littlehampton parkrun on NYD (25:57) and then trotted around our parkrun in 28:04 to complete the double. Then when I added up the times, realised it was faster than my proper 10k PeeBee (54:45, set in 2007!). So I feel like there is hope for a 10k PeeBee this year. Yesterday we ran the route of the Bognor 10k, which was nice, we had a very very gentle trot (partly due to the wind!) and I did it in the same time as I tried really hard to run it in in May 2019. Heh. 

Hopefully tomorrow I will get out in the morning, by the evening it's meant to be F8 gusting F11, so not sure I fancy running club in that weather! 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not been "in" for ages, crikey. I did a course PeeBee at Littlehampton parkrun on NYD (25:57) and then trotted around our parkrun in 28:04 to complete the double. Then when I added up the times, realised it was faster than my proper 10k PeeBee (54:45, set in 2007!). So I feel like there is hope for a 10k PeeBee this year. Yesterday we ran the route of the Bognor 10k, which was nice, we had a very very gentle trot (partly due to the wind!) and I did it in the same time as I tried really hard to run it in in May 2019. Heh.
> 
> Hopefully tomorrow I will get out in the morning, by the evening it's meant to be F8 gusting F11, so not sure I fancy running club in that weather!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


Fantastic speedy parkruns! Well done!
We are supposed to be doing running club tomorrow night but forecast torrential rain and 60mph gusts!


----------



## O2.0

We've been having crazy weather here too. Major damage in town Saturday night, then again Sunday night a line of strong storms blew through with thunder which is very odd for January. Still pouring this morning, but I went out anyway for a quick walk to wake my legs up.

Well done on the time improvements @Mrs Funkin !


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> We've been having crazy weather here too. Major damage in town Saturday night, then again Sunday night a line of strong storms blew through with thunder which is very odd for January. Still pouring this morning, but I went out anyway for a quick walk to wake my legs up.
> 
> Well done on the time improvements @Mrs Funkin !


The weather is crazy at the moment! Hope you haven't had any damage.

5 very wet and windy miles tonight. I was soaked through and cold by the time I got home. Hot shower and pyjamas on the radiator were greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We went out this morning, as I'm off this week, only did 3.5 miles - I just couldn't get going. I didn't fancy running in F10 gusts tonight, just horrid out there, hence the alternate plan to not go to running club. Well done for getting out in this, Ringy!


----------



## Boxer123

3 mile mud slide this morning with the boys then 1.5 miles this afternoon on my own. This weather is driving me mad. Sox was not happy this morning getting muddy paws.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't blame him @Boxer123 - I'd be cross about muddy paws too  It looks really clarty.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't blame him @Boxer123 - I'd be cross about muddy paws too  It looks really clarty.


He's not the most enthusiastic running partner.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> We went out this morning, as I'm off this week, only did 3.5 miles - I just couldn't get going. I didn't fancy running in F10 gusts tonight, just horrid out there, hence the alternate plan to not go to running club. Well done for getting out in this, Ringy!


it was..... refreshing!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 429009
> 3 mile mud slide this morning with the boys then 1.5 miles this afternoon on my own. This weather is driving me mad. Sox was not happy this morning getting muddy paws.


Ohhh that looks mucky! I do t blame Sox for not being impressed. How were your own socks when you got home? Any tips for getting mud out of them!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohhh that looks mucky! I do t blame Sox for not being impressed. How were your own socks when you got home? Any tips for getting mud out of them!!


I'm afraid not I'm constantly covered in mud. I keep washing everything but it's a losing battle. My running shoes are wreaked I'm waiting for it to dry out before buying new ones.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm afraid not I'm constantly covered in mud. I keep washing everything but it's a losing battle. My running shoes are wreaked I'm waiting for it to dry out before buying new ones.


It's awful isn't it! And putting on crispy dust filled trainers is horrid as it's impossible to get all the mud out of them! I am so grateful for our trainer dryer otherwise they would be soggy and stinking!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's awful isn't it! And putting on crispy dust filled trainers is horrid as it's impossible to get all the mud out of them! I am so grateful for our trainer dryer otherwise they would be soggy and stinking!


I know I'm going through so many pairs of socks. No running today as my little Loki is poorly so we had to go to the vets. Hopefully tomorrow will be less busy.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I know I'm going through so many pairs of socks. No running today as my little Loki is poorly so we had to go to the vets. Hopefully tomorrow will be less busy.


I hope Loki is ok?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too, hopefully all is well with Loki @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I hope Loki is ok?





Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too, hopefully all is well with Loki @Boxer123


He has a high temperature and is on antibiotics the vet has seen a few this week and thinks it is from the muddy puddles. Even from licking paws. Bloody mud ! He has been quiet today but bought me his toy. I hope he is better tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Loki  That's a sad little face. I hope the ABs kick in soon and you are feeling better. Pesky muddy puddles.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Loki  That's a sad little face. I hope the ABs kick in soon and you are feeling better. Pesky muddy puddles.


He thanks you it certainly has been a sad day for a baby boxer.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh that face! Someone needs extra cuddles! I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## O2.0

Oh no Loki! Feel better soon buddy!


----------



## Boxer123

He is still not 100 per cent we will be back at the vets Monday if he doesn't pick up. He is still playing and eating but is just more tired. He was sick last night.

I did 3.6 miles this morning beautiful frosty morning. So glad to have a rain break. I'm off out to lunch in a bit very hungry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our parkrun was almost cancelled this morning but a minor course adjustment meant that it went ahead, with a delayed start. Longer run planned for the morning  

Come on Loki, feel better soon. Hopefully you are like a person and feel a bit better now you’ve been sick. Poor little one


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 Hope Loki continues to perk up. Think there is lots of stomach bugs going around.

3 miles done this morning and still on track to run walk and hike the 100miles this month!

I've had to go out today and buy a new pair of trainers as got up this morning and they've split right along the seam between the sole and upper  racing next weekend and didn't want soggy feet ,today was bad enough.

I'll be writing to Hoka to see what they say as Ive only 
had them six months but totally appreciate it has been so wet and damp and I might have not cleaned them off enough after each run being my first pair of proper trail shoes.

Have bought the same ones though as they suite my feet!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 Hope Loki continues to perk up. Think there is lots of stomach bugs going around.
> 
> 3 miles done this morning and still on track to run walk and hike the 100miles this month!
> 
> I've had to go out today and buy a new pair of trainers as got up this morning and they've split right along the seam between the sole and upper  racing next weekend and didn't want soggy feet ,today was bad enough.
> 
> I'll be writing to Hoka to see what they say as Ive only
> had them six months but totally appreciate it has been so wet and damp and I might have not cleaned them off enough after each run being my first pair of proper trail shoes.
> 
> Have bought the same ones though as they suite my feet!


My shoes are only just holding on I'm trying to wait until it drys out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I would definitely email Hoka @MissKittyKat - nothing ventured, nothing gained. If you have a log of how much mileage you've done in them, that would be good information to send too.

I have a beautiful pair of new shoes (they are Peony, so a dusky pink) which I am not using yet. I want to wear them they are so pretty


----------



## Ringypie

I can definitely recommend a trainer dryer! We got one last autumn and it has been fantastic - no more soggy smelly shoes for us!
Beautiful weather today so took Ringo out for a nice ride. Planning a long run for tomorrow got to start upping the mileage!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I can definitely recommend a trainer dryer! We got one last autumn and it has been fantastic - no more soggy smelly shoes for us!
> Beautiful weather today so took Ringo out for a nice ride. Planning a long run for tomorrow got to start upping the mileage!


I've been looking at them this eve


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I can definitely recommend a trainer dryer! We got one last autumn and it has been fantastic - no more soggy smelly shoes for us!
> Beautiful weather today so took Ringo out for a nice ride. Planning a long run for tomorrow got to start upping the mileage!


I got one for Christmas must use it.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I've been looking at them this eve


this is the one we have 
https://www.johnlewis.com/john-lewi...JWzDFGoj7BSSlOMUC90aAiHOEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## O2.0

I steal OH's boot dryer and it works beautifully. I put the wet, disgusting running shoes on it when I get back from a run, by the next morning they're good to go no matter how wet they were when I put them on. Love it! 

5 really good miles today, first time this week a run has felt good. 
Shooting for a long run tomorrow


----------



## Boxer123

5km woodland walk with Loki this morning then a 7 mile run off road. It certainly is chilly the ground is still quite icy.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m knackered! 15.5 miles today in the beautiful sun. The second longest run I’ve ever done!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm knackered! 15.5 miles today in the beautiful sun. The second longest run I've ever done!


Feet up time how'd it go?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Feet up time how'd it go?


Feet are definitely up! It was ok, pretty tough for a supposedly 'flat' run - in reality the first 5 was gently undulating, the second 5 a steady slight incline then back down for the last 5. I'm so used to hilly runs that I find it hard not having the let up of long steep downhills! However I'm pleased we did it and every run like this makes me feel more confident that I will be able to run the marathon in 3 months!
Also our pace was pretty quick, 9.49 minute miles average!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck Ringy! Sub-10s for 15 miles is awesome, well done. Prepare yourself for wanting to eat your own arm tomorrow though  

(I was going to post about my run but it's incomparable, so I shan't)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck Ringy! Sub-10s for 15 miles is awesome, well done. Prepare yourself for wanting to eat your own arm tomorrow though
> 
> (I was going to post about my run but it's incomparable, so I shan't)


 I can only get sub 10 on a short run or if I'm being chased by a crazy dog. Never for that distance.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck Ringy! Sub-10s for 15 miles is awesome, well done. Prepare yourself for wanting to eat your own arm tomorrow though
> 
> (I was going to post about my run but it's incomparable, so I shan't)


Never mind tomorrow I'm eating anything in sight today!
Please do tell us about your run - every run anyone does is awesome whether it's half a mile or a hundred miles!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I did a dogless mile this morning. Pace wasn't too bad, similar to when I first started canicrossing.

It was hard work!

Think I need to do a few more miles on my own as this will hopefully help improve my stamina further.


----------



## Cleo38

What a bloody beautiful day! Didn't go to my dog training club as Roxy wasn't so great yesterday & I didn't want her in the car for long periods so we had a lovely walk in the forest then Once I'd got the dogs settled I went out for a run. It was such perfect conditions; minimal wind but quite chilly (I much prefer running in the cold), & gorgeous sunshine with bright blue skies.

I was going to do 5 miles but I ended up doing 8 as it felt so good …… I saw deer, a fox, a weasel (big excitement as I love them!), lots of swans who have come in to the Fens. Glorious day & I loved every minute of being out


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> What a bloody beautiful day! Didn't go to my dog training club as Roxy wasn't so great yesterday & I didn't want her in the car for long periods so we had a lovely walk in the forest then Once I'd got the dogs settled I went out for a run. It was such perfect conditions; minimal wind but quite chilly (I much prefer running in the cold), & gorgeous sunshine with bright blue skies.
> 
> I was going to do 5 miles but I ended up doing 8 as it felt so good …… I saw deer, a fox, a weasel (big excitement as I love them!), lots of swans who have come in to the Fens. Glorious day & I loved every minute of being out


It was beautiful today wasn't it I love runs like that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too


----------



## O2.0

It was gorgeous here too, cold, but sunny. 
Either mapmyrun is cheating me out of miles or I miscalculated, the trails I had planned were supposed to add up to 14miles but turned out to only be 12. Still a good run. Only fell once, the mud got me! I slipped and saved it on one foot but couldn't on the other and did the most ungraceful side slip-fall-faceplant ever. Whole left side covered in mud! Nothing hurts though so that's good! 
Really pretty on the non muddy parts!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It was gorgeous here too, cold, but sunny.
> Either mapmyrun is cheating me out of miles or I miscalculated, the trails I had planned were supposed to add up to 14miles but turned out to only be 12. Still a good run. Only fell once, the mud got me! I slipped and saved it on one foot but couldn't on the other and did the most ungraceful side slip-fall-faceplant ever. Whole left side covered in mud! Nothing hurts though so that's good!
> Really pretty on the non muddy parts!


That looks lovely. Sounds like a good run.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> It was gorgeous here too, cold, but sunny.
> Either mapmyrun is cheating me out of miles or I miscalculated, the trails I had planned were supposed to add up to 14miles but turned out to only be 12. Still a good run. Only fell once, the mud got me! I slipped and saved it on one foot but couldn't on the other and did the most ungraceful side slip-fall-faceplant ever. Whole left side covered in mud! Nothing hurts though so that's good!
> Really pretty on the non muddy parts!


That looks absolutely beautiful! Glad you didn't hurt yourself when you fell, at least the mud was a soft landing!
I was expecting to be hobbling around after yesterday but I feel surprisingly good!


----------



## Ringypie

A cold 4 miles tonight including hill reps with the running club.... 9 times running up a steep hill as fast as possible (which was more like dragging myself up on all fours by the end!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went to club too, not hill reps, just a toddle with a pal who has just started going. It was quite nice to get out after a c****y day at work.Then hone, shower and slow cooker chicken curry. YUM! 

(currently being ignored by Oscar as I can't figure out exactly what it is that he wants to eat!)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went to club too, not hill reps, just a toddle with a pal who has just started going. It was quite nice to get out after a c****y day at work.Then hone, shower and slow cooker chicken curry. YUM!
> 
> (currently being ignored by Oscar as I can't figure out exactly what it is that he wants to eat!)


Might he want some chicken curry ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! I don't think so...my Mum had a cat that liked chilli con carne though


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went to club too, not hill reps, just a toddle with a pal who has just started going. It was quite nice to get out after a c****y day at work.Then hone, shower and slow cooker chicken curry. YUM!
> 
> (currently being ignored by Oscar as I can't figure out exactly what it is that he wants to eat!)


it was nice to get some fresh air - it's been another beautiful day down here but I've been stuck in work.
Oh poor Oscar surely you should be able to read his mind! We get this from Parsnip when he wants something so being siamese he bleats plaintively and won't be quiet!


----------



## MissKittyKat

3 miles done tonight, fastest mile to date and good overall pace. It was so foggy though and was completely relying on Woody to keep me on the fire road in the Woods.

I actually felt ok too! Was feeling a little deflated after my dogless run on Monday as it felt sooooo hard but going to do some more as I'm sure it will help to build up my stamina.

In other news, got my trainers replaced so now have a lovely new shiny pair


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 3 miles done tonight, fastest mile to date and good overall pace. It was so foggy though and was completely relying on Woody to keep me on the fire road in the Woods.
> 
> I actually felt ok too! Was feeling a little deflated after my dogless run on Monday as it felt sooooo hard but going to do some more as I'm sure it will help to build up my stamina.
> 
> In other news, got my trainers replaced so now have a lovely new shiny pair
> 
> View attachment 429538


ooh that does look foggy! Glad you felt ok - don't feel disheartened about your run on Monday, think we all have runs where it just feels awful, everything hurts and legs feel like lead!
Which trainers did you go for?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> ooh that does look foggy! Glad you felt ok - don't feel disheartened about your run on Monday, think we all have runs where it just feels awful, everything hurts and legs feel like lead!
> Which trainers did you go for?


Yeah I know, have improved so much over the year with Woody it was just so much harder dragging my a*se around with only 2 leg power! I know in the long run it will help so will just keep fitting in the odd solo run as it also means Woody will maybe get out of a trot one day if I build up on my own.

I got a straight replacement but the newer version so Hoka Speedgoat 4, previous ones were Speedgoat 2. They definitely feel like an improvement, hopefully they will last longer than 4.5 months (shop had the exact date I bought them) and if not will have to try another brand which would be a shame as these really do suit my feet.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yeah I know, have improved so much over the year with Woody it was just so much harder dragging my a*se around with only 2 leg power! I know in the long run it will help so will just keep fitting in the odd solo run as it also means Woody will maybe get out of a trot one day if I build up on my own.
> 
> I got a straight replacement but the newer version so Hoka Speedgoat 4, previous ones were Speedgoat 2. They definitely feel like an improvement, hopefully they will last longer than 4.5 months (shop had the exact date I bought them) and if not will have to try another brand which would be a shame as these really do suit my feet.


I have a hole in one of my pairs now I don't really want to get a new pair until it stops raining but that doesn't seem to be happening.


----------



## O2.0

Ran a quick 5K yesterday morning in frigid temps, great time because I was so cold LOL! 
Walked another 5K last night waiting on a child to finish practice. Didn't feel well at all though, weird vertigo type symptoms. Not total dizziness but like a buzzing in my head - very odd. And still feel that way this morning. Don't know if I need a run to shake it off or a long nap!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Ran a quick 5K yesterday morning in frigid temps, great time because I was so cold LOL!
> Walked another 5K last night waiting on a child to finish practice. Didn't feel well at all though, weird vertigo type symptoms. Not total dizziness but like a buzzing in my head - very odd. And still feel that way this morning. Don't know if I need a run to shake it off or a long nap!


Could it be a virus ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm sounds like a little rest is needed @O2.0 . Be careful, you don't want to be struck down for ages!

I did a 5k this morning before the chiropractor visit. I go about every six weeks or I just seize up! Old "baby catching" back injury really is playing up at the moment. It took him several attempts to free my neck on the left hand side and of course he instantly found the horrid tightness in my right hip and bum cheek...which he proceeded to stick a needle in and then mangle with his elbow. Feels better now though  ugh! So painful at the time, I must be a total wuss.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Ran a quick 5K yesterday morning in frigid temps, great time because I was so cold LOL!
> Walked another 5K last night waiting on a child to finish practice. Didn't feel well at all though, weird vertigo type symptoms. Not total dizziness but like a buzzing in my head - very odd. And still feel that way this morning. Don't know if I need a run to shake it off or a long nap!


Oh no don't overdo it if you aren't feeling quite right. Rest up a bit and hopefully feel better tomorrow!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Could it be a virus ?


I don't think so. It might be more like a migraine but without pain. I just feel off. 
I can actually go to bed at a decent hour tonight so I'm going to see if a good night's sleep helps.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I don't think so. It might be more like a migraine but without pain. I just feel off.
> I can actually go to bed at a decent hour tonight so I'm going to see if a good night's sleep helps.


How are you today? Better I hope!

5 miles with the club tonight. Ringo and I jumped on Wednesday and I'm still feeling it in my legs today! Funny - I've been riding him for 18 years and my legs still hurt when we jump yet after running 15 miles on Sunday I felt mostly fine!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> How are you today? Better I hope!
> 
> 5 miles with the club tonight. Ringo and I jumped on Wednesday and I'm still feeling it in my legs today! Funny - I've been riding him for 18 years and my legs still hurt when we jump yet after running 15 miles on Sunday I felt mostly fine!


Nice recovery!

I'm better thanks, didn't run today though, was pouring down rain this morning just a few degrees above freezing, still chucking down tonight, so I think I'll sit here with a nice cup of tea!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Nice recovery!
> 
> I'm better thanks, didn't run today though, was pouring down rain this morning just a few degrees above freezing, still chucking down tonight, so I think I'll sit here with a nice cup of tea!


That sounds like a good idea. I've not run since Wednesday I have had stomach ache think I caught the boys bug. Hope I'm back at it tomorrow.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> That sounds like a good idea. I've not run since Wednesday I have had stomach ache think I caught the boys bug. Hope I'm back at it tomorrow.


Where I am, there's lots of gastro type cold bugs going round so you get the worse of both worlds, and they linger.. Am day whatever. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Where I am, there's lots of gastro type cold bugs going round so you get the worse of both worlds, and they linger.. Am day whatever. Hope you feel better soon


Thank you I definitely am picking everything up this year. It's not terrible but I have not felt hungry at all. The boys aren't being very sympathetic.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Nice recovery!
> 
> I'm better thanks, didn't run today though, was pouring down rain this morning just a few degrees above freezing, still chucking down tonight, so I think I'll sit here with a nice cup of tea!


Sitting down with a cuppa all warm and snug while the weather is awful sounds just lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just parkrun for me before heading off for a sewing course for the day. Just seven seconds outside my PB...rats and double rats. 

Ah well, little six miles planned for the morning, going to try to do that a bit faster. I think


----------



## Ringypie

You're doing WHAT? Asked Cosmo when I came downstairs in my running stuff (pouring with rain and blowing a gale here)








7 miles today, was pleased that even though I pushed on a bit it felt nice and easy!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You're doing WHAT? Asked Cosmo when I came downstairs in my running stuff (pouring with rain and blowing a gale here)
> View attachment 429801
> 
> 7 miles today, was pleased that even though I pushed on a bit it felt nice and easy!


what beautiful cats.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> what beautiful cats.


Thank you! Cosmo was bred by @lymorelynn and he is absolutely gorgeous! I know I'm biased but the other two are rather special too!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you! Cosmo was bred by @lymorelynn and he is absolutely gorgeous! I know I'm biased but the other two are rather special too!


wow small world they really are beautiful I love cats but the boxers are not keen.


----------



## O2.0

10.5 miles today, gorgeous but cold! I took a selfie and my lips are purple LOL
Did some exploring and hit some trails I've not been on before.
Still not the mileage I need to be at but I'm still battling something so I'll call this good for today.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> 10.5 miles today, gorgeous but cold! I took a selfie and my lips are purple LOL
> Did some exploring and hit some trails I've not been on before.
> Still not the mileage I need to be at but I'm still battling something so I'll call this good for today.
> 
> View attachment 429852
> View attachment 429853
> View attachment 429854
> View attachment 429855


looks absolutely amazing! Is all this on your doorstep or do you have to drive to run here?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband went out on the trails today on the South Downs Way...I really need to get out there on them, as I am planning to do a relay running race in May (ten-ish miles on the trails) alas 1) I'm rubbish at hills and 2) I'm rubbish at running as far as ten miles.

After my "so close to my PeeBee" park run yesterday, I went out just for 10k today...finished it just under 62 minutes, so hopefully that bodes well for next Sunday when I'm doing my first 10k race that isn't our "home" race. I will make myself super nervous about it, I know I will - but I will aim to go sub-60. I know, that's rubbish, but I'm be quite happy with that. 

Right. Off to go and battle the furry child over food. Again. I'd run 10k again instead of that...


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> looks absolutely amazing! Is all this on your doorstep or do you have to drive to run here?


It's a quiet 30 minute country drive from my house. The park itself is over 7,000 acres with miles and miles of marked trails and many more unmarked ones. Those are the ones I explored today. It's a little nerve wracking to hit the unmarked trails because it could be a 5 mile loop or a 15 mile loop, you just don't know. At least this time of year I could keep the lake in sight and have a general idea of where I was! 
It's a popular horse riding spot too, but today I saw a grand total of 3 people out on the trails (other than at the parking lot at the entrance).

We really are spoiled in this part of the world with gorgeous state parks and protected natural spaces. A little longer drive has me up in the Appalachians with thousands of acres of state parks to explore there. And then by the coast are some amazing parks too. I really can't complain!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband went out on the trails today on the South Downs Way...I really need to get out there on them, as I am planning to do a relay running race in May (ten-ish miles on the trails) alas 1) I'm rubbish at hills and 2) I'm rubbish at running as far as ten miles.
> 
> After my "so close to my PeeBee" park run yesterday, I went out just for 10k today...finished it just under 62 minutes, so hopefully that bodes well for next Sunday when I'm doing my first 10k race that isn't our "home" race. I will make myself super nervous about it, I know I will - but I will aim to go sub-60. I know, that's rubbish, but I'm be quite happy with that.
> 
> Right. Off to go and battle the furry child over food. Again. I'd run 10k again instead of that...


I reckon you'll smash your 10k in under an hour if you were on my just over on your own! That's always my aim with a 10k is to be under the hour. Depends on the hills though! Which 10k is it that you are doing?


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> It's a quiet 30 minute country drive from my house. The park itself is over 7,000 acres with miles and miles of marked trails and many more unmarked ones. Those are the ones I explored today. It's a little nerve wracking to hit the unmarked trails because it could be a 5 mile loop or a 15 mile loop, you just don't know. At least this time of year I could keep the lake in sight and have a general idea of where I was!
> It's a popular horse riding spot too, but today I saw a grand total of 3 people out on the trails (other than at the parking lot at the entrance).
> 
> We really are spoiled in this part of the world with gorgeous state parks and protected natural spaces. A little longer drive has me up in the Appalachians with thousands of acres of state parks to explore there. And then by the coast are some amazing parks too. I really can't complain!


Sounds fantastic! I shouldn't complain as we have Dartmoor literally on our doorstep (my road turns into a footpath then aYou are on the moor), but I would love woods and trails too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just Chichester, mostly because it ends with running a lap of the motor racing circuit at Goodwood  It's meant to be windy though, so that might put a spanner in my works. We shall see


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just Chichester, mostly because it ends with running a lap of the motor racing circuit at Goodwood  It's meant to be windy though, so that might put a spanner in my works. We shall see


Good luck I hope it goes well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you Ringy, I shall report back


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just Chichester, mostly because it ends with running a lap of the motor racing circuit at Goodwood  It's meant to be windy though, so that might put a spanner in my works. We shall see


You'll do great!!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Sounds fantastic! I shouldn't complain as we have Dartmoor literally on our doorstep (my road turns into a footpath then aYou are on the moor), but I would love woods and trails too!


Oh I would love to run in Dartmoor!! Or better hike it so I can take my time and check everything out


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh I would love to run in Dartmoor!! Or better hike it so I can take my time and check everything out


It is beautiful up there! This is a pic taken during the Great Escape from Princetown last summer.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Will someone tell me that Dogless running becomes fun!!!

Been out on my own again tonight for a quick mile. I have to admit it felt better than last week.

I think my posture is different or my road trainers are making me run differently as I can feel it in my lower back, similar to when I first started running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, well I don't know what it's like to run with a dog @MissKittyKat - but I do rather like running on my own, powered by my own legs  I always chuckle at one particular dog and it's owner as he is literally dragged along behind the dog at parkrun. It's just another thing to get used to, that's all.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, well I don't know what it's like to run with a dog @MissKittyKat - but I do rather like running on my own, powered by my own legs  I always chuckle at one particular dog and it's owner as he is literally dragged along behind the dog at parkrun. It's just another thing to get used to, that's all.


Thanks, I'm just moaning!

I've never really enjoyed running until I started this time last year with Woody. I blame it on my "heavy bones" well that's my excuse! My dad's hip replacement surgeon did say he had to use a stronger drill as his bones were dense so maybe it's true!!!!!!

Woody never gets out of a trot and is really good at just going at my pace so I don't really get pulled around but enough to make a difference.

Just going to keep going with my dogless miles and build up as I think it will be the only way to improve my stamina.

One step at a time. A year ago I would have laughed if I'd said to myself that I could run and complete 5 5km canicross races


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Plus, as your "Dogless" miles feel easier, it means you get faster with Woody too  Win win situation. It's funny, most dogs I see with their owners running sound like Woody but the occasionally one *WHOOOOSH* they are OFF!  

Just brilliant that you are getting out there and enjoying your canicross.


----------



## Ringypie

There was a Canicross class at one of the runs I did over the summer. Most of the dogs ran along beautifully with their owners but there were a few that made me laugh - dragging their owners off into the bushes or setting off at 100mph then slamming the brakes on to pee on something!


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> I think my posture is different or my road trainers are making me run differently as I can feel it in my lower back, similar to when I first started running.


I bet you do run differently with Woody  I used to run with Bates and Breez, they really helped me with pacing as I would watch them and their gait. I had them on a waist belt, but they didn't pull, but still it's a different beast running with a dog and without, also on trails vs. road. 
But it all improves as you keep going


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks, I'm just moaning!
> 
> I've never really enjoyed running until I started this time last year with Woody. I blame it on my "heavy bones" well that's my excuse! My dad's hip replacement surgeon did say he had to use a stronger drill as his bones were dense so maybe it's true!!!!!!
> 
> Woody never gets out of a trot and is really good at just going at my pace so I don't really get pulled around but enough to make a difference.
> 
> Just going to keep going with my dogless miles and build up as I think it will be the only way to improve my stamina.
> 
> One step at a time. A year ago I would have laughed if I'd said to myself that I could run and complete 5 5km canicross races


I find running without dogs different I'm less inclined to take walk breaks alone (stops for the boys to wee, sniff) have you tried listening to music on your own or an audio book? I find when I'm with the boys my focus is on them when I'm alone I sometimes think to much about speed, distance etc ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Thanks guys.

I'll give some of the suggestions a go. As I said it was definitely easier than last week and my motivator will still be Woody as I'm sure he would love to get out of a trot more and run like he does at the start of a race.

Hopefully it will help with the 35min 5km trail run goal


----------



## Ringypie

Head torch run round the lanes with the running club tonight. Made a lovely change from the usual circuit of our small town. We have to stay where there are streetlights usually which means the same route week after week which gets a bit tedious (especially when we go Friday evenings as well as Tuesdays). Then added a bit on to make it up to 6.5 miles.
I tried having a couple of dates before I left home (perhaps half an hour before I ran) as I’m usually hungry by the time I get home from work but don’t have the time to eat anything as it’ll lay too heavy. I felt really good, plenty of energy and not starving when I finished running!


----------



## Ringypie

Random question! How many pairs of running shoes does everyone have? I feel like I’m missing out as I only have 2 pairs, one for roads and one for trails!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Random question! How many pairs of running shoes does everyone have? I feel like I'm missing out as I only have 2 pairs, one for roads and one for trails!


Normally two or 3 on the go. A couple for road and some trail shoes. I need some more the mud has killed mine.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Random question! How many pairs of running shoes does everyone have? I feel like I'm missing out as I only have 2 pairs, one for roads and one for trails!


I have 3, two trail and one road. I think if I carry on with the dogless running will need another pair for the road.

Just in from a 3 mile run, the last bit of my 100 mile challenge it was a bit touch and go this week but wasn't going to not achieve it by 3 miles so once Id done the 5 hr drive to my parents via my sister's went out


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I have 3, two trail and one road. I think if I carry on with the dogless running will need another pair for the road.
> 
> Just in from a 3 mile run, the last bit of my 100 mile challenge it was a bit touch and go this week but wasn't going to not achieve it by 3 miles so once Id done the 5 hr drive to my parents via my sister's went out
> 
> View attachment 430231


That's fantastic what an achievement!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Normally two or 3 on the go. A couple for road and some trail shoes. I need some more the mud has killed mine.


Do you have the same make? How do you decide which pair road shoes to wear for a run?

I'm feeling sorry for myself as I've got a cold and should have been running tonight but as it's pouring with rain and windy I decided reluctantly that resting up would be more sensible! So I'm looking at running shoes to cheer myself up!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Do you have the same make? How do you decide which pair road shoes to wear for a run?
> 
> I'm feeling sorry for myself as I've got a cold and should have been running tonight but as it's pouring with rain and windy I decided reluctantly that resting up would be more sensible!


At the moment I'm alternating so they are not damp so the dryest pair go on also trail or road. I'm the summer it's which ones go with my outfit 

I've been off all week with tonsillitis I keep getting Ill am currently re evaluating my diet. I haven't been eating well enough I think. Aiming for 10 a day (fruit and veg)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> At the moment I'm alternating so they are not damp so the dryest pair go on also trail or road. I'm the summer it's which ones go with my outfit
> 
> I've been off all week with tonsillitis I keep getting Ill am currently re evaluating my diet. I haven't been eating well enough I think. Aiming for 10 a day (fruit and veg)


I'm rarely ill so I shouldn't complain! But I don't really mix with people - only a few of us at work and I don't go to busy places at all.
Hope you feel better soon - tonsillitis is horrid.
You need a trainer dryer!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have one road, one old battered pair in case of muddy/rainy runs, a trail and I do have XC spikes too. They are all New Balance. I have a new pair of road but the weather’s not nice enough for them yet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ugh! I feel sick about tomorrow.

This is us the last time we did the Chi 10k (2007, I did it in 66 minutes), the course has changed, as has our club as we lived in London then.










Today I've had to take my running vest in...had some help as my machine is in for service. Some hand stitching involved too.










So scared. I hate racing.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh! I feel sick about tomorrow.
> 
> This is us the last time we did the Chi 10k (2007, I did it in 66 minutes), the course has changed, as has our club as we lived in London then.
> 
> View attachment 430274
> 
> 
> Today I've had to take my running vest in...had some help as my machine is in for service. Some hand stitching involved too.
> 
> View attachment 430275
> 
> 
> So scared. I hate racing.


I always get nervous try and enjoy it don't worry about time just have fun.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh! I feel sick about tomorrow.
> 
> This is us the last time we did the Chi 10k (2007, I did it in 66 minutes), the course has changed, as has our club as we lived in London then.
> 
> View attachment 430274
> 
> 
> Today I've had to take my running vest in...had some help as my machine is in for service. Some hand stitching involved too.
> 
> View attachment 430275
> 
> 
> So scared. I hate racing.


try to look at it as just an opportunity to run a route you wouldn't necessarily get to run, don't stress about your time. At our level we only compete against ourselves don't we so don't put too much pressure on yourself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know. I just get so stressed out...how I used to race a couple of times a month back in 2007/2008 I will never know. On the start line I will cough and cough until I nearly vomit (or do!). I've only been actually been sick before races that husband has done though (he does Ironman)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ugh! I feel sick about tomorrow.
> 
> This is us the last time we did the Chi 10k (2007, I did it in 66 minutes), the course has changed, as has our club as we lived in London then.
> 
> View attachment 430274
> 
> 
> Today I've had to take my running vest in...had some help as my machine is in for service. Some hand stitching involved too.
> 
> View attachment 430275
> 
> 
> So scared. I hate racing.


Good luck x


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know. I just get so stressed out...how I used to race a couple of times a month back in 2007/2008 I will never know. On the start line I will cough and cough until I nearly vomit (or do!). I've only been actually been sick before races that husband has done though (he does Ironman)


That's such a shame! What is it that stresses you out? Remember it's meant to be fun and you CAN do it (and in the big scheme of things if you end up run-walking it really doesn't matter).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have no idea, Ringy. I wish I knew. Fear of failure? Being a perfectionist? Not doing as well as I *should* do - not just in my eyes but in other people's eyes (and yes, well is a relative term!). I don't know. 

All I know is racing is *never* fun for me and I get really nervous even before a parkrun...and I've done over 400 of them  There's no hope.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have no idea, Ringy. I wish I knew. Fear of failure? Being a perfectionist? Not doing as well as I *should* do - not just in my eyes but in other people's eyes (and yes, well is a relative term!). I don't know.
> 
> All I know is racing is *never* fun for me and I get really nervous even before a parkrun...and I've done over 400 of them  There's no hope.


Try to be kind to yourself! And lots of luck for tomorrow please do try to enjoy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I will try, thanks everyone. I’ll report back tomorrow once I’m done!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know. I just get so stressed out...how I used to race a couple of times a month back in 2007/2008 I will never know. On the start line I will cough and cough until I nearly vomit (or do!). I've only been actually been sick before races that husband has done though (he does Ironman)


Good luck today try and take some deep breaths before you start. I get nervous but the more I've done the easier it gets. I've had to pull out of a couple of races part way that is the worst that can happen and it's not that bad.

On the way to London marathon there was a girl having a massive meltdown crying she was so scared. Poor girl.

Hope it goes well.


----------



## Boxer123

Just completed 5km it was hard after tonsillitis last week. Having snugs with boxers now.


----------



## O2.0

Just popping in to wish you good luck @Mrs Funkin !! Enjoy!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Just popping in to wish you good luck @Mrs Funkin !! Enjoy!!


when is your ultra @O2.0


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m back and smiling  

I was thinking the past few days about my absolute dream time (perhaps that’s why I get stressed out?) and the dream goal for today was 9 min miles, for 56 minutes. I went through halfway in 28 minutes...and finished 55:59  I’m so pleased - best ever AG for a 10k for me, too. Not too far outside my actual time PB of 54:45 which was set in 2007. 

I’m delighted for husband too, 39:44...he’s not been sub-40 on a 10k for quite some time, so double celebration today. Oscar is celebrating with us by studying the inside of his eyelids  

Thanks all for your encouraging words and good wishes.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm back and smiling
> 
> I was thinking the past few days about my absolute dream time (perhaps that's why I get stressed out?) and the dream goal for today was 9 min miles, for 56 minutes. I went through halfway in 28 minutes...and finished 55:59  I'm so pleased - best ever AG for a 10k for me, too. Not too far outside my actual time PB of 54:45 which was set in 2007.
> 
> I'm delighted for husband too, 39:44...he's not been sub-40 on a 10k for quite some time, so double celebration today. Oscar is celebrating with us by studying the inside of his eyelids
> 
> Thanks all for your encouraging words and good wishes.


Oooh MrsF!!!! That's fantastic well done you! Awesome time! Well done hubby too that's awfully speedy!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm back and smiling
> 
> I was thinking the past few days about my absolute dream time (perhaps that's why I get stressed out?) and the dream goal for today was 9 min miles, for 56 minutes. I went through halfway in 28 minutes...and finished 55:59  I'm so pleased - best ever AG for a 10k for me, too. Not too far outside my actual time PB of 54:45 which was set in 2007.
> 
> I'm delighted for husband too, 39:44...he's not been sub-40 on a 10k for quite some time, so double celebration today. Oscar is celebrating with us by studying the inside of his eyelids
> 
> Thanks all for your encouraging words and good wishes.


Well done that's amazing. Well done to hubby as well.


----------



## Ringypie

16.25 miles today, The furthest I’ve run since the Grizzly last March, and my second longest run ever. Pleased with how it went especially as I still have this cold knocking around! Now nursing my second cuppa and thinking about an afternoon nap.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow Ringy, great work! You’re on fire, enjoy your nap *zzzzzzz*


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow Ringy, great work! You're on fire, enjoy your nap *zzzzzzz*


My feet are at least!!

Did you get a medal / shirt for your run today?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 16.25 miles today, The furthest I've run since the Grizzly last March, and my second longest run ever. Pleased with how it went especially as I still have this cold knocking around! Now nursing my second cuppa and thinking about an afternoon nap.


Well done your on track for London.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done your on track for London.


Hope so!! It's so time consuming as the run takes the whole morning then I'm shattered for the rest of the day so putting Ringo to bed is hard work!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes @Ringypie we did but it's not very bling, it's quite subtle. The race is a qualifier for the 10k Masters Champs, so there were a LOT of very speedy folk. Several under 30 minutes. Crikey.

ETA photo of subtle medal


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> when is your ultra @O2.0


Valentine's weekend


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hope so!! It's so time consuming as the run takes the whole morning then I'm shattered for the rest of the day so putting Ringo to bed is hard work!


So true it can write off the whole day. In the summer I get up really early so I have the rest of the day. I do like the post run tired feeling.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Valentine's weekend


Romantic way of spending it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was out all day seeing old friends, doing a sewing thing (making quilts for little ones who are going into care, they take the blankie with them as they go into care and then hopefully to foster placements/adoption) but when I got home I took my heavy little legs for a mile trot along the prom, now they've cleared it of stones after the storms. 

I've almost decided that I'm going to run every day in February...even though there are 29 days  I enjoyed it when I did the Facebook Run Every Day in November thing, I won't make it public that I'm doing it, so if I miss a day I won't feel so bad but I'm going to try. I only wanted to do a little mile tonight, just to make the leggies turn over after yesterday's efforts. It was nice to get out after a day of driving and being cooped up!


----------



## Ringypie

Running club handicap for me tonight. 3.5 miles over two laps as fast as you can - only problem is the last bit is a long slow hill! Then a third lap just to keep the distance up. I’m looking forward to bedtime!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! I was meant to be being collected at 18:15 to go to run club, got home at 18:14 - so quick change and went myself to club...made it in time though  4.2 miles, legs are a bit heavy now. Not sure when I will run tomorrow as it's Fat Club! Maybe a mile after that...


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles yesterday feeling on the mend which is good.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles yesterday feeling on the mend which is good.


Glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Glad you are feeling better!


Four miles this morning a beautiful start to the day.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just got back from our night run and 3.3 miles completed in the muddy trails. Woody is finding it hard to keep his eyes open!









Felt good tonight and a pretty reasonable pace. We both really enjoy running in the dark now I've built up my confidence x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from our night run and 3.3 miles completed in the muddy trails. Woody is finding it hard to keep his eyes open!
> 
> View attachment 430595
> 
> Felt good tonight and a pretty reasonable pace. We both really enjoy running in the dark now I've built up my confidence x


Do you go alone or with a group ? He looks like a chilled pupper now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Do you go alone or with a group ? He looks like a chilled pupper now.


With a group on Wednesdays, there was 7 of us tonight and 8 dogs.

If I go on my own I stick to the country roads rather than the woods.

Yes, he's proper chillaxing!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from our night run and 3.3 miles completed in the muddy trails. Woody is finding it hard to keep his eyes open!
> 
> View attachment 430595
> 
> Felt good tonight and a pretty reasonable pace. We both really enjoy running in the dark now I've built up my confidence x


He looks how I feel after a long run!

Not happy about the weather forecast for the weekend. I normally ride on the Saturday then do a long run on the Sunday. Given we are forecast torrential rain and 65mph gusts on Sunday I think I'm going to have to do both on Saturday then spend Sunday recovering!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sunday will be a "minimum mile" day I think looking at the forecast! They've cancelled the Worthing Half Marathon, which is such a shame  It will cost the organisers a lot of money, I always feel sad about cancellations for the organisers.


----------



## Boxer123

Yes Sunday does look horrid I was planning a longer one might switch to Saturday.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sunday will be a "minimum mile" day I think looking at the forecast! They've cancelled the Worthing Half Marathon, which is such a shame  It will cost the organisers a lot of money, I always feel sad about cancellations for the organisers.


It's such a shame isn't it when they've worked so hard to put an event on for us.


----------



## O2.0

I feel so silly being bested by a plantar wart! I've had is frozen twice now and it's still there. The next step is to get it cut out, the soonest I could get an appointment with the dermatologist is March 20th. In the meantime I've been suffering through. Usually about 5 miles in it stops hurting until I hit a rock or root that reminds me it's there. 
Anyway, had a really good long run last Sunday, but woke up on Monday barely able to put any pressure on the heel of that foot. It seems that trying to avoid hitting the wart, I've tweaked my footfall just enough to give myself a sort of plantar fasciitis in my heel. It feels like that but it's only in the heel. 
So I'm stretching and decided to walk most of this week. I tried running again this morning - 3 miles. Still significant pain, but I did 3 miles anyway because well, that's what idiot runners do right? :Hilarious

Long story short... 50K next weekend. I can probably push through and finish, it's a generous cut-off time. But how badly am I going to injure myself in the process? Things runners ponder! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I feel so silly being bested by a plantar wart! I've had is frozen twice now and it's still there. The next step is to get it cut out, the soonest I could get an appointment with the dermatologist is March 20th. In the meantime I've been suffering through. Usually about 5 miles in it stops hurting until I hit a rock or root that reminds me it's there.
> Anyway, had a really good long run last Sunday, but woke up on Monday barely able to put any pressure on the heel of that foot. It seems that trying to avoid hitting the wart, I've tweaked my footfall just enough to give myself a sort of plantar fasciitis in my heel. It feels like that but it's only in the heel.
> So I'm stretching and decided to walk most of this week. I tried running again this morning - 3 miles. Still significant pain, but I did 3 miles anyway because well, that's what idiot runners do right? :Hilarious
> 
> Long story short... 50K next weekend. I can probably push through and finish, it's a generous cut-off time. But how badly am I going to injure myself in the process? Things runners ponder! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh no it is always these small things that bloody hurt. I know it's a pain but I would probably pull out you don't want a long term injury.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no it is always these small things that bloody hurt. I know it's a pain but I would probably pull out you don't want a long term injury.


I don't know if my fragile ego can handle backing out of a race that's on my home turf!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I don't know if my fragile ego can handle backing out of a race that's on my home turf!


Ha ha I feel your pain.


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles down the river and into the woods this evening beautiful. No where near as fit as I was two years ago but feeling better. I'm really thinking about what I'm eating now. Sox joined me for a few miles the woods is scary without boxers.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I feel so silly being bested by a plantar wart! I've had is frozen twice now and it's still there. The next step is to get it cut out, the soonest I could get an appointment with the dermatologist is March 20th. In the meantime I've been suffering through. Usually about 5 miles in it stops hurting until I hit a rock or root that reminds me it's there.
> Anyway, had a really good long run last Sunday, but woke up on Monday barely able to put any pressure on the heel of that foot. It seems that trying to avoid hitting the wart, I've tweaked my footfall just enough to give myself a sort of plantar fasciitis in my heel. It feels like that but it's only in the heel.
> So I'm stretching and decided to walk most of this week. I tried running again this morning - 3 miles. Still significant pain, but I did 3 miles anyway because well, that's what idiot runners do right? :Hilarious
> 
> Long story short... 50K next weekend. I can probably push through and finish, it's a generous cut-off time. But how badly am I going to injure myself in the process? Things runners ponder! :Hilarious:Hilarious


Oh heck what a shame. The sensible side of me says rest up and look for another race meanwhile what I would actually do is probably just push through and go for it! However having just pushed through has left me with a sore lumpy finger after falling on a half last year, likely breaking it, but carrying on and not getting it looked at!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I had to do my longer run this morning, due to the aforementioned weather forecast. So we did nearly 3 miles before parkrun, then parkrun, then I did another lap...so made it to nearly 7 miles, under 10 min/mile average, so pleased with that. According to The Competitive Runner's Handbook, 10 min/miling is my "brisk pace" (my parkrun was 9:10 milling), so that's good. 

So tomorrow I shall pootle to the playing fields up the road and do my mile, to keep the "Run Every Day in February" thing going. Then Monday I will need to take my kit with me as I'm doing an 11 hour round trip to see my mum and nan...but will need to squeeze a mile in. I'm off next week, so hope to keep the streak going. 

Keep safe everyone, no going out tomorrow if it's not safe to do so.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I had to do my longer run this morning, due to the aforementioned weather forecast. So we did nearly 3 miles before parkrun, then parkrun, then I did another lap...so made it to nearly 7 miles, under 10 min/mile average, so pleased with that. According to The Competitive Runner's Handbook, 10 min/miling is my "brisk pace" (my parkrun was 9:10 milling), so that's good.
> 
> So tomorrow I shall pootle to the playing fields up the road and do my mile, to keep the "Run Every Day in February" thing going. Then Monday I will need to take my kit with me as I'm doing an 11 hour round trip to see my mum and nan...but will need to squeeze a mile in. I'm off next week, so hope to keep the streak going.
> 
> Keep safe everyone, no going out tomorrow if it's not safe to do so.


Well done that sounds like a successful run. I'm going to see what it is like in the morning it does sound pretty terrible. It's a shame I wanted to get a run in.


----------



## Ringypie

17 miles this morning! I’m not going to lie, I was tired when we finished and the idea of an extra 9 miles to do the marathon isn’t sounding lovely at the moment. But on a positive note I’m feeling like I’m finishing feeling progressively better on each run even though we are slowly adding distance.

Had to get Ringo out for a ride this afternoon as I don’t think it’s a good idea to attempt to ride during an amber weather warning! Went out with a friend from the yard and we were out for an hour and a half.

Safe to say I’m a bit tired now but also a bit pleased as I’m not feeling as wiped out as I expected to!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You should be delighted Ringy! Sounds like such great progress, not just in terms of distance but also in terms of how you are feeling. Don't you love feeling fit


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 17 miles this morning! I'm not going to lie, I was tired when we finished and the idea of an extra 9 miles to do the marathon isn't sounding lovely at the moment. But on a positive note I'm feeling like I'm finishing feeling progressively better on each run even though we are slowly adding distance.
> 
> Had to get Ringo out for a ride this afternoon as I don't think it's a good idea to attempt to ride during an amber weather warning! Went out with a friend from the yard and we were out for an hour and a half.
> 
> Safe to say I'm a bit tired now but also a bit pleased as I'm not feeling as wiped out as I expected to!


The support at London will get you around those last few miles sounds like training is going to plan what distance are you working up to before the big day ?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You should be delighted Ringy! Sounds like such great progress, not just in terms of distance but also in terms of how you are feeling. Don't you love feeling fit


Thank you! The funny thing is for the first 6 miles I felt awful aches and pains and a bit acidy but then it all settles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> The support at London will get you around those last few miles sounds like training is going to plan what distance are you working up to before the big day ?


That's what I'm hoping! Think we are going to just over 20, with our last long run being a 20 mile race 5 weeks before. We will use it to make sure clothes all comfortable and happy with our snacks - although we are using the training runs to test different snacks etc.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's what I'm hoping! Think we are going to just over 20, with our last long run being a 20 mile race 5 weeks before. We will use it to make sure clothes all comfortable and happy with our snacks - although we are using the training runs to test different snacks etc.


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


I'm really excited - it's quite daunting but as we said today we could probably all make it round London now - although it wouldn't be pretty and we'd be a state afterwards!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm really excited - it's quite daunting but as we said today we could probably all make it round London now - although it wouldn't be pretty and we'd be a state afterwards!


You can definitely make it around and have probably done more training than loads of other people. It's a good day out.


----------



## O2.0

Well done Ringy! You'll do great!

I ran 5 miles on the road today, foot felt better than it has in weeks! That means I'm all set for next weekend right? 

We had some flooding and major wind last few days, snow today - gotta love weather in southern Appalachia! They're asking for a group of volunteers to go out on the loop we're running for the 50K and help clear trees and debris on the trail and maybe re-route if needed. One of the bridges at the park is completely washed away, they got a lot of damage.
I've volunteered for 4 hours tomorrow, so I'll be out there. Not really running, I'll have a hand axe with me LOL. Hopefully foot will continue to behave.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Well done Ringy! You'll do great!
> 
> I ran 5 miles on the road today, foot felt better than it has in weeks! That means I'm all set for next weekend right?
> 
> We had some flooding and major wind last few days, snow today - gotta love weather in southern Appalachia! They're asking for a group of volunteers to go out on the loop we're running for the 50K and help clear trees and debris on the trail and maybe re-route if needed. One of the bridges at the park is completely washed away, they got a lot of damage.
> I've volunteered for 4 hours tomorrow, so I'll be out there. Not really running, I'll have a hand axe with me LOL. Hopefully foot will continue to behave.


Great news about your foot!

That looks cold and wintery but also very pretty! Wonder if it's the same system that has come in from the Atlantic tonight bringing gales and torrential rain (currently battering against my window)!


----------



## Lyracollie

I'm new to this thread but would like to get back into running, I'm planning on 2020 being my get back into fitness year because I've spent plenty of my life sat around being lazy. 

I just wanted to ask - what's the safest way to build up duration? I started too keen last time and managed to pull pretty much all my leg muscles forcing myself to do 4 miles when I wasn't ready, but how do you pace yourself whilst still building up stamina and fitness?


----------



## O2.0

Lyracollie said:


> I'm new to this thread but would like to get back into running, I'm planning on 2020 being my get back into fitness year because I've spent plenty of my life sat around being lazy.
> 
> I just wanted to ask - what's the safest way to build up duration? I started too keen last time and managed to pull pretty much all my leg muscles forcing myself to do 4 miles when I wasn't ready, but how do you pace yourself whilst still building up stamina and fitness?


Oh yay another runner! Welcome! Welcome!

I'm the last person to ask about how to be safe - see above about running while hurt 
However, if you can get on youtube and find some yoga for runners videos, or even better take a few yoga classes, I've found yoga to be the secret to keeping me mostly healthy


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Wonder if it's the same system that has come in from the Atlantic tonight bringing gales and torrential rain (currently battering against my window)!


I don't know? 
Our weather has been crazy. Thursday we had warm temps, thunderstorms, torrential rain, floods, and tornadoes - one touched down nearby and did some significant damage. Washed out bridges from flash floods, just a mess. The Friday the temps dropped dramatically and today we have snow. All 4 seasons in one week!


----------



## Boxer123

Lyracollie said:


> I'm new to this thread but would like to get back into running, I'm planning on 2020 being my get back into fitness year because I've spent plenty of my life sat around being lazy.
> 
> I just wanted to ask - what's the safest way to build up duration? I started too keen last time and managed to pull pretty much all my leg muscles forcing myself to do 4 miles when I wasn't ready, but how do you pace yourself whilst still building up stamina and fitness?


I would always recommend a good pair of trainers preferably fitted for you. You could try following a plan like couch to 5km to build up slowly. When I started I ran 3 times a week. I built up by adding roughly 10% to my mileage each week. Do not be afraid to take walk breaks.

For example when I started I couldn't run a mile so built up from that. I started slow. Try and do some simple stretches before and after.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I would always recommend a good pair of trainers preferably fitted for you. You could try following a plan like couch to 5km to build up slowly. When I started I ran 3 times a week. I built up by adding roughly 10% to my mileage each week. Do not be afraid to take walk breaks.
> 
> For example when I started I couldn't run a mile so built up from that. I started slow. Try and do some simple stretches before and after.


I definitely agree - a good pair of trainers is essential. I didn't have great shoes at first and I got a lot of leg pain. It's worth spending a little more to be comfortable and not risk injury.

Have you thought about joining a running club? They aren't necessarily all full of super fit speedy people. Our running club runs a couch to 5k programme with people encouraged to stay on - if it works out that they are too advanced for the couch to 5k or when they complete it there is a steady group who don't go too far or fast and you can build up through the groups. It's also really sociable. I don't think I would have got into running without the club!

I like to map my runs on Strava (my watch links to it). Also it helps me to see my pace on my watch so I know whether I need to slow down a bit or push on a little - going off at 9 minute miles when I'm planning on a 17 mile run isn't going to end well for me!


----------



## havoc

I’ve got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I’d love to know how old you are and how long you’ve been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I’m pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!

I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


----------



## Cleo38

havoc said:


> I've got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I'd love to know how old you are and how long you've been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I'm pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!
> 
> I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


I'm not as 'good' as most of the runners on here but I have learnt not to measure myself against others achievements but my own …. & running has taught me that! 

I didn't do anything until about 2yrs ago (I am nearly 49) & I have never run before … ever. I was the sort who skived off PE at school, was never athletic, apart from walking lotsa with the dogs I didn't do anything & I certainly didn't think I could run.

But I started with the Couch 25K app & realised I could. Over Christmas I ran my furthest distances (nearly 14 miles) but mainly I do 5/6 miles approx. x3 a week. I run on my own, I never time myself, I am not interested in PB's but I do like to push myself on distance occasionally. I am on a FB running group & it's so inspirational as there are all sorts of people with all sorts of goals, achievements, etc who post about their runs & I love reading them.


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> 17 miles this morning! I'm not going to lie, I was tired when we finished and the idea of an extra 9 miles to do the marathon isn't sounding lovely at the moment. But on a positive note I'm feeling like I'm finishing feeling progressively better on each run even though we are slowly adding distance.


When I did marathon training (a while ago now), I didn't find much difference really between the 17 milers and the marathon itself.

I think we did 1 21 miler, and around 5 ish 17s I think. The actual race felt like it went by faster than some of those 17 training runs.


----------



## havoc

Cleo38 said:


> I run on my own, I never time myself, I am not interested in PB's but I do like to push myself on distance occasionally. I am on a FB running group & it's so inspirational as there are all sorts of people with all sorts of goals, achievements, etc who post about their runs & I love reading them.


It isn't so much PBs as goals. I'm inherently lazy and if I don't set some sort of target I would coast. I love this thread, love reading people's times and achievements. I'm in awe much of the time.


----------



## Ringypie

havoc said:


> I've got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I'd love to know how old you are and how long you've been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I'm pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!
> 
> I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


I'm 41 and have been running for just over 18 months. I also have a horse who I compete so I came into running with a reasonable level of fitness however it is different muscles!
Please don't feel dispirited - it sounds like you are doing amazingly well! It's not about the speed or distance you are doing it's that you are getting out there and doing it that matters - and that you are enjoying it! Please stay around and tell us about your runs - the more the merrier!


----------



## Boxer123

havoc said:


> I've got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I'd love to know how old you are and how long you've been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I'm pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!
> 
> I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


I am 37 I started running when I was 25 before that I was a skinny couch potato who liked her wine to much ! I am not a fast runner I tend to fall between 9-12 minute miles depending on the terrain. For me I love being out in the trails sometimes alone sometimes with my dogs. I love watching the sun come up and set. I tend to run in the morning and it's a great start to the day.

I've trained for ultra's and enjoy pushing my body and the feeling of tiredness that comes from a long run.

I have run marathons with my friends who have lost five stone amazing triumphs. A few years ago I did beach head marathon I met a man whilst running in his 80s he has ran the marathon every year since it started. I didn't stay with him long as he sped off leaving me behind.

Four miles this morning lovely.


----------



## havoc

Dispirited was maybe too strong a word. Definitely a touch wistful sometimes 
When I started I measured in lampposts - every time going one lamppost further before walking for a while.


----------



## Boxer123

havoc said:


> Dispirited was maybe too strong a word. Definitely a touch wistful sometimes
> When I started I measured in lampposts - every time going one lamppost further before walking for a while.


I did exactly the same tried to get to the next lamp post I couldn't run to the end of the road when I first started.


----------



## Ringypie

havoc said:


> Dispirited was maybe too strong a word. Definitely a touch wistful sometimes
> When I started I measured in lampposts - every time going one lamppost further before walking for a while.


I still do this! It's so helpful!! I give myself markers and think I'll run to that tree then I can walk if I need to then at that rock l'll run again. Especially on my longer runs it's much easier to waymark with things I can see in front of me rather than thinking '5 miles to go'!


----------



## Cleo38

havoc said:


> It isn't so much PBs as goals. I'm inherently lazy and if I don't set some sort of target I would coast. I love this thread, love reading people's times and achievements. I'm in awe much of the time.


Oh me too! My goal for my runs are simply to feel better afterwards, to enjoy the time I am out, to think about my worries & then to let go of them . To be at one with my environment …. if that makes sense. Some runs are amazing but some aren't. Some are difficult, some make me wonder why I am doing it ….. but again, for me, that is part of working through things …. there will always e challenges & no matter how rubbish some of my runs are I ALWAYS feel better having done them.


----------



## O2.0

havoc said:


> I've got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I'd love to know how old you are and how long you've been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I'm pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!
> 
> I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


I'm 48. I've been running off and on my whole life, spent most of my mid 30's overweight and not in the best shape after a lifetime of decent fitness. Had my thyroid out and struggled to get the meds right and ballooned out to 40 pounds over my usual weight. 
It was a slow road getting back!

I will never run a 10 minute mile either - maybe downhill on a good day! My average road pace is mid 11 minute miles. Trails can range anywhere from that to 14 to 16 on difficult terrain. I did run faster when I was younger, but now I have a very efficient 'old lady' gait 

This is where I think the trail running/ultra community really shines. Yesterday I spent the morning with a crew of about 11 people cleaning up the trail we're going to run next weekend. The group was comprised of near elite level athletes, happy to finish folks like me, and everything in between. Yet we were all 'equals' and our experiences were all given equal credence. We had a few laughs about road races, standing in port-a-potty lines and everyone tense and not talking vs. trail races where people share gear without a thought, stop their own race to help a runner in need - it's just a totally different vibe. I love it 

Remember, no matter how slow you are, you're still lapping everyone on the couch


----------



## Jason25

havoc said:


> I've got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I'd love to know how old you are and how long you've been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I'm pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!
> 
> I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


I'm 27 and started this month, I can't jog for longer than 2 minutes at most without having to slow it down to a walk lol. At the moment I'm doing roughly 1 minute jogging to 30 seconds walking. Then repeating that but even over the last few days I feel my jogging time increasing slightly.

It's all about having fun with my dog though and I don't do it without her lol. We are starting to work as a team and the extra pulling power is great 

Can anyone with any experience with trail running shoes tell me if these will do?

https://www.sportsshoes.com/product/hst1285/higher-state-soil-shaker-trail-running-shoes-~-ss20/

Thanks


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I'm 48. I've been running off and on my whole life, spent most of my mid 30's overweight and not in the best shape after a lifetime of decent fitness. Had my thyroid out and struggled to get the meds right and ballooned out to 40 pounds over my usual weight.
> It was a slow road getting back!
> 
> I will never run a 10 minute mile either - maybe downhill on a good day! My average road pace is mid 11 minute miles. Trails can range anywhere from that to 14 to 16 on difficult terrain. I did run faster when I was younger, but now I have a very efficient 'old lady' gait
> 
> This is where I think the trail running/ultra community really shines. Yesterday I spent the morning with a crew of about 11 people cleaning up the trail we're going to run next weekend. The group was comprised of near elite level athletes, happy to finish folks like me, and everything in between. Yet we were all 'equals' and our experiences were all given equal credence. We had a few laughs about road races, standing in port-a-potty lines and everyone tense and not talking vs. trail races where people share gear without a thought, stop their own race to help a runner in need - it's just a totally different vibe. I love it
> 
> Remember, no matter how slow you are, you're still lapping everyone on the couch


I absolutely agree with this - I much prefer the slightly crazy trail runs. They are more like an expedition than a race and it's much more of a community feel!


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Can anyone with any experience with trail running shoes tell me if these will do?


Truth be told, you can run trails in regular road shoes  Trail shoes just offer more grip on the ground and more protection from roots and rocks on the bottoms of your feet and toes.
If those shoes are comfortable on your feet, they should be fine, though I would try on in the store first, see what kind of shoe your foot likes best.

Around here, at a trail race you're going to see almost exclusively Hokas and Altras (brands) with some Salomon and Merrels thrown in. Salomon running vests and other gear are wonderful, but their shoes and my feet do NOT get along. I'm an Altra fan myself.


----------



## Jason25

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 430906
> 
> Truth be told, you can run trails in regular road shoes  Trail shoes just offer more grip on the ground and more protection from roots and rocks on the bottoms of your feet and toes.
> If those shoes are comfortable on your feet, they should be fine, though I would try on in the store first, see what kind of shoe your foot likes best.
> 
> Around here, at a trail race you're going to see almost exclusively Hokas and Altras (brands) with some Salomon and Merrels thrown in. Salomon running vests and other gear are wonderful, but their shoes and my feet do NOT get along. I'm an Altra fan myself.
> 
> View attachment 430906


Got enough pairs of shoes? :Hilarious

I have been using normal trainers and two days in a row I've slipped up because of the stodgy mud, I wanna try a pair with more grip on the bottom because the ones I'm using at the moment has hardly any lol.

I'm gonna pop out to sports direct and see what they've got, I'll also check out the brands you've named, if I can't find anything I like I'll probably buy the higher state ones and see how it goes


----------



## O2.0

Jason25 said:


> Got enough pairs of shoes? :Hilarious


No! I need another pair of road shoes to enter in to the rotation  
What's really sad is that I have more running shoes than 'dress' shoes! For work I have 4 pairs - brown and black summer shoes, brown and black winter shoes - that's it!


----------



## havoc

O2.0 said:


> What's really sad is that I have more running shoes than 'dress' shoes!


Er, no. That's not sad at all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm nearly 48, started running in 2006 at parkrun, before it was called parkrun, after doing the Runner's World version of C25k before that existed. I've been slower and I've been faster, then slower again and am currently faster. I currently do parkrun at about 8:30 a mile and longer runs just under 10s. I actually don't care I'm just happy to be able to run well (for me!) again  @havoc I think it's awesome you are running - so good for bone strength let alone mental well being.

I just drove for five hours to see my mother and went for a run. Much hillier here than I'm used to by the sea!


----------



## Ringypie

Jason25 said:


> Got enough pairs of shoes? :Hilarious
> 
> I have been using normal trainers and two days in a row I've slipped up because of the stodgy mud, I wanna try a pair with more grip on the bottom because the ones I'm using at the moment has hardly any lol.
> 
> I'm gonna pop out to sports direct and see what they've got, I'll also check out the brands you've named, if I can't find anything I like I'll probably buy the higher state ones and see how it goes


I prefer trail shoes for off road. I like the protection from the harder sole and also the added grip! I went up on the moors in my road shoes once and didn't really enjoy it.
Also it keeps my road shoes clean!! My trail shoes are minging - the last couple of races I've done there was deep mud over my ankles so you can imagine the state of my shoes! I like asics for road running but my trail shoes are a cheaply pair of adidas which I've had for some time but really seem to suit me. I will be very sad when they finally fall apart!


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> When I did marathon training (a while ago now), I didn't find much difference really between the 17 milers and the marathon itself.
> 
> I think we did 1 21 miler, and around 5 ish 17s I think. The actual race felt like it went by faster than some of those 17 training runs.


I think the difference will be the atmosphere when I do London. Training runs there is no one clapping and encouraging you to keep going! Dropping down (!!) next weekend to do a trail half which will be nice for a change. Except the weather forecast is horrid so no doubt I will be ploughing through mud again.
The funny thing is now running this kind of distance is becoming more the norm for me, an evening run with the club of about 4 miles seems very short! I remember when I started with the club it seemed to go on forever and I was so grateful to get to the end.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm nearly 48, started running in 2006 at parkrun, before it was called parkrun, after doing the Runner's World version of C25k before that existed. I've been slower and I've been faster, then slower again and am currently faster. I currently do parkrun at about 8:30 a mile and longer runs just under 10s. I actually don't care I'm just happy to be able to run well (for me!) again  @havoc I think it's awesome you are running - so good for bone strength let alone mental well being.
> 
> I just drove for five hours to see my mother and went for a run. Much hillier here than I'm used to by the sea!
> 
> View attachment 430912


I don't believe you are nearly 48!! You look much younger!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Ringypie Snapchat filters are my friend at my advanced age


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I don't believe you are nearly 48!! You look much younger!!!


I was thinking the same thing! One of the benefits of a weaker UK sun LOL. I've spent my life outdoors and my face for sure shows my age! Oh, who am I kidding, everything shows my age! :Bag:Hilarious


----------



## havoc

O2.0 said:


> everything shows my age!


I bet it doesn't. My face does - and some. My ethos is that I don't have to look at my face but I do have to live in this body.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @Ringypie Snapchat filters are my friend at my advanced age


Even without the filters I thought you were much younger.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am blessed with decent skin genes and I’ve never smoked  

This is a great ego boost though, thanks all!


----------



## MissKittyKat

havoc said:


> I've got a huge favour to ask. If any of you serious runners feel able to tell I'd love to know how old you are and how long you've been running. You see, I did nothing until around 18 months ago, then started with a PT in the gym and added running in more recently only because I felt I should add some some cardio to strength training. I'm pushing 70 and will never run a 10 minute mile - took me many months to break 11 minutes!
> 
> I love reading this thread but sometimes get a touch dispirited at how good you all are. A bit of context would help a lot


Evening.

Your message and then everyone else's made me smile today.

I've 41 definitely not a runner, let alone a serious one! I started canicrossing with the wonderful Woody at 40.

This last year has been lots of fun and I've actually stuck to something and slowly improving which my OH reminds me of.

It's been tough as I'm not the usual shape/size of a runner, my nan would say I'm thick set, Ha Ha! So there's a large a** to lug around, that's why o need the help of my dog.

I have no desire to get PBs and I do every run just hoping to make it to the end but by keeping going I have improved my time and pace and can now run a non stop 5km. This would have been a distant dream a year ago.

I've set myself little personal challenges over the year with my 8 canicross races by end of the season in March, 3 more to go!, hike,run or walk 100 miles in Jan (completed) and hike Snowdon at the beginning of April.

I'm also going to do some more running on my own as this will benefit Woody as much as me as he won't have to trot around so much of the course and will be able to actually stretch his legs, he's such a good boy and just goes at my pace.

I've also met an amazing group of friends who don't care that I don't have children and have dog and cat toys all strewn across my house instead!

This evening I've broke the 4 mile barrier at a 14min/mile pace which I am super proud off because this time last year I couldn't run 100m and as the saying goes, slow and steady wins the race.

BUT most importantly I run so I can eat cake 

Don't put pressure on yourself, we are all different x


----------



## MissKittyKat

havoc said:


> Dispirited was maybe too strong a word. Definitely a touch wistful sometimes
> When I started I measured in lampposts - every time going one lamppost further before walking for a while.


I definitely talk to myself in my head, I'll get to the next pine tree, end of trail, 5 more steps, all the usual stuff just to keep going but I do have the best personal trainer out in front who loves the trails so seeing his face gets me to the end.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jason25 said:


> I'm 27 and started this month, I can't jog for longer than 2 minutes at most without having to slow it down to a walk lol. At the moment I'm doing roughly 1 minute jogging to 30 seconds walking. Then repeating that but even over the last few days I feel my jogging time increasing slightly.
> 
> It's all about having fun with my dog though and I don't do it without her lol. We are starting to work as a team and the extra pulling power is great
> 
> Can anyone with any experience with trail running shoes tell me if these will do?
> 
> https://www.sportsshoes.com/product/hst1285/higher-state-soil-shaker-trail-running-shoes-~-ss20/
> 
> Thanks


Not sure about the shoes but I would say if your doing trail running get a decent pair, otherwise you'll end up with stress injuries.

I've had to try a few styles until I found some that suite my crap arches and stupid gait but loving my Hokas.

I now also know what a heel to toe drop feels like when it's not right for your feet, 6 months ago I didn't even know it was a thing!!!

Wrong trainers have given me leg and back muscle tightness and a period of shin splints, so painful.

As you need neutral trainers on trails I've just found it to be trial and error!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> BUT most importantly I run so I can eat cake


Oh me too! And nothing beats a big fat pizza after a run!


----------



## havoc

MissKittyKat said:


> BUT most importantly I run so I can eat cake


Yeah - wonderful isn't it!


----------



## Ringypie

Ahhhh a proper 5 mile beasting at running club tonight. With doing the long runs my pace has dropped a little so we pushed on a bit today. It’s a hilly route so was very pleased! The last couple of miles my friend and I really went for it and it felt like we were flying!
It’s funny as I wasn’t feeling it beforehand. My cold is still knocking around and I’ve got an occasional horrid dry cough, felt tired and it was hailing. But once we got going everything just felt nice! Yet other times I’ll be all prepared, feeling well but start running and legs feel like lead and everything hurts.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahhhh a proper 5 mile beasting at running club tonight. With doing the long runs my pace has dropped a little so we pushed on a bit today. It's a hilly route so was very pleased! The last couple of miles my friend and I really went for it and it felt like we were flying!
> It's funny as I wasn't feeling it beforehand. My cold is still knocking around and I've got an occasional horrid dry cough, felt tired and it was hailing. But once we got going everything just felt nice! Yet other times I'll be all prepared, feeling well but start running and legs feel like lead and everything hurts.


Running a marathon in April is not the hard part it's always the training in winter trying to stay motivated when it's freezing and dark.

I did 4 miles this morning I really need new shoes but don't want to until the weather stops being so silly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't blame you @Boxer123 I ran in my new shoes on Saturday. Big mistake!

I'm still going with running every day in February...I nearly bailed yesterday but dragged my very tired self around the playing field for a mile so the streak didn't break. Obsessive, me? Never 

I've just been out for 5k, none of my runs are very long, it's just the frequency that's hard. By the last week I should (ha!) be reaping the fitness rewards...or something.

Have a good day, running buddies.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431046
> 
> 
> Running a marathon in April is not the hard part it's always the training in winter trying to stay motivated when it's freezing and dark.
> 
> I did 4 miles this morning I really need new shoes but don't want to until the weather stops being so silly.


That's the good thing about my husband also doing the marathon! Means we both have to go out, would be much harder to motivate myself if he was sat at home drinking tea!

I have a new pair of shoes..... which are still sitting in their box until the weather improves! The idea is to use them for the shorter runs, transitioning into them slowly so they are still in great condition for the marathon. My existing ones are still fine but I'm conscious they will have done getting on for 400 miles by mid April and I do seem to get pain when my shoes are knackered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahh, new marathon shoes  The optimum mileage on them pre-marathon was always deemed (by the very serious and good club runners I know) to be about 60 miles. So not many at all. Both times I have followed that as a guide. I figured if a 2:30 marathoner does that, it's probably not far wrong.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't blame you @Boxer123 I ran in my new shoes on Saturday. Big mistake!
> 
> I'm still going with running every day in February...I nearly bailed yesterday but dragged my very tired self around the playing field for a mile so the streak didn't break. Obsessive, me? Never
> 
> I've just been out for 5k, none of my runs are very long, it's just the frequency that's hard. By the last week I should (ha!) be reaping the fitness rewards...or something.
> 
> Have a good day, running buddies.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahh, new marathon shoes  The optimum mileage on them pre-marathon was always deemed (by the very serious and good club runners I know) to be about 60 miles. So not many at all. Both times I have followed that as a guide. I figured if a 2:30 marathoner does that, it's probably not far wrong.


Aha that's good to know and will probably work out about right - I want to do a few shorter ones in them building up to the 20 mile race then taper off using them so will be 60-80 miles in them I guess. They are identical to my existing ones except for being a different colour so I don't get them confused!


----------



## O2.0

Great work on the running streak Mrs Funkin! 

I have new-ish shoes I'm going to race in Saturday, I put well over 500 miles on all my shoes, these will have about 100 on them before race day. I'll have another pair just in case the wetness is getting to me.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh no!!! There’s a weather warning for the weekend and our half marathon might be cancelled! I know they have to make sure everyone is safe but I’m so fed up with the weather - this year has been a washout so far


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no!!! There's a weather warning for the weekend and our half marathon might be cancelled! I know they have to make sure everyone is safe but I'm so fed up with the weather - this year has been a washout so far


I know I can't believe another storm is coming. My sister is visiting this weekend and it's raining the whole time.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I know I can't believe another storm is coming. My sister is visiting this weekend and it's raining the whole time.


It's so depressing isn't it. We haven't had even a couple of crisp bright days together this winter, it's just been grey and wet and miserable. I put Ringo out for the day as it was sunny this morning (normally in the winter he just goes out for an hour morning and evening while I do yard chores). Ended up racing back mid afternoon as the rain was torrential again - he hates being out in the rain!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's so depressing isn't it. We haven't had even a couple of crisp bright days together this winter, it's just been grey and wet and miserable. I put Ringo out for the day as it was sunny this morning (normally in the winter he just goes out for an hour morning and evening while I do yard chores). Ended up racing back mid afternoon as the rain was torrential again - he hates being out in the rain!


One of my neighbours has horses and she is constantly running up and down at the moment to put them away. I'm looking forward to spring.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> One of my neighbours has horses and she is constantly running up and down at the moment to put them away. I'm looking forward to spring.


I can't wait. Even a few dry sunny days to make everyone feel better!


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.85 miles tonight around the fire roads in the woods.

Much fun was had and once again I missed the deer passing by!

The clubs next canicross race is 3.66 miles so feeling much more confident that I can get round.

Anything less than an hour and I'll be happy as I think it's mostly trail so will be quite technical. 

Before this have a 5k near my parents on a brand new canicross course, first time the race has ever been held, should be fun x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.85 miles tonight around the fire roads in the woods.
> 
> Much fun was had and once again I missed the deer passing by!
> 
> The clubs next canicross race is 3.66 miles so feeling much more confident that I can get round.
> 
> Anything less than an hour and I'll be happy as I think it's mostly trail so will be quite technical.
> 
> Before this have a 5k near my parents on a brand new canicross course, first time the race has ever been held, should be fun x


Sounds fun I love being on trails.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning very muddy today after a night of rain. After running and dog walking yesterday I clocked up 15 miles on my fit bit for the day. I also worked yesterday. I was so tired last night I fell asleep at 8:30 and slept through to six. It was good tired where you have had to much fresh air.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey @Boxer123 I'm not surprised you zonked out!

I've just battled my way around 5k, truly awful run! A quagmire around the playing field and two downpours - they were the best bits! My legs feel like concrete. Terrible...! Still, a terrible run is better than no run.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @Boxer123 I'm not surprised you zonked out!
> 
> I've just battled my way around 5k, truly awful run! A quagmire around the playing field and two downpours - they were the best bits! My legs feel like concrete. Terrible...! Still, a terrible run is better than no run.


It is certainly hard work at the moment.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles this morning very muddy today after a night of rain. After running and dog walking yesterday I clocked up 15 miles on my fit bit for the day. I also worked yesterday. I was so tired last night I fell asleep at 8:30 and slept through to six. It was good tired where you have had to much fresh air.


No wonder you were tired! That's quite a day!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey @Boxer123 I'm not surprised you zonked out!
> 
> I've just battled my way around 5k, truly awful run! A quagmire around the playing field and two downpours - they were the best bits! My legs feel like concrete. Terrible...! Still, a terrible run is better than no run.


It's just horrid when it's like that isn't it! Every step is an effort pulling your feet out of ground that has no spring in it at all. Well done for getting out there and doing it!


----------



## Ringypie

Just treated myself to some new trail shoes. Was feeling a little inadequate after @O2.0 showed us her collection!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just treated myself to some new trail shoes. Was feeling a little inadequate after @O2.0 showed us her collection!


I'm waiting until March then I'm going to get new gear. All of my shoes are falling apart but it's so damp. I need new clothes as well. I live in my running gear outside of work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh "active wear" FTW @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm waiting until March then I'm going to get new gear. All of my shoes are falling apart but it's so damp. I need new clothes as well. I live in my running gear outside of work.


You need a trainer dryer!!! I cannot rate it highly enough - no more stinky damp shoes here!


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles morning I doubt I will run this weekend my sister is visiting and storm Derek is on route.


----------



## Ringypie

A very wild wet and windy 5 miles for us tonight. So nearly didn’t go but glad we did now I’m tucked up in my pyjamas with a cuppa!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A very wild wet and windy 5 miles for us tonight. So nearly didn't go but glad we did now I'm tucked up in my pyjamas with a cuppa!


Nothing better than tea and pjs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Lordy! My legs are filled with concrete! This running every day malarkey is much worse this month than when I did it in November. Urgh. 28.08 at parkrun this morning, pretty busy as several others near us were cancelled.

The best thing of the morning so far? New Snapchat filter...I can be a kitty, with whiskers and everything...and I definitely don't look nearly 48


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.3 miles this morning before the storm appears. The wind was starting to get up so it felt a bit tough. Still loads of branches down in the woods from last weekend so not sure what this weekend is going to bring x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.3 miles this morning before the storm appears. The wind was starting to get up so it felt a bit tough. Still loads of branches down in the woods from last weekend so not sure what this weekend is going to bring x


Well done it's horrid out there. Day off for me sort of 3 mile walk with boxers.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lordy! My legs are filled with concrete! This running every day malarkey is much worse this month than when I did it in November. Urgh. 28.08 at parkrun this morning, pretty busy as several others near us were cancelled.
> 
> The best thing of the morning so far? New Snapchat filter...I can be a kitty, with whiskers and everything...and I definitely don't look nearly 48
> 
> View attachment 431304


Everyday is tough going you will get tired legs maybe get a sports massage.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Lordy! My legs are filled with concrete! This running every day malarkey is much worse this month than when I did it in November. Urgh. 28.08 at parkrun this morning, pretty busy as several others near us were cancelled.
> 
> The best thing of the morning so far? New Snapchat filter...I can be a kitty, with whiskers and everything...and I definitely don't look nearly 48
> 
> View attachment 431304


Are you doing plenty of stretching? Epsom salt baths are nice too!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.3 miles this morning before the storm appears. The wind was starting to get up so it felt a bit tough. Still loads of branches down in the woods from last weekend so not sure what this weekend is going to bring x


Well done! It's wild out there today. I'm expecting that our half marathon tomorrow will be cancelled.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh good shout on the Epsom salts, Ringy, I shall pop to Sainsbury's to get some quickly...see if it will help my legs for tomorrow's longer run (assuming the weather will allow me to run tomorrow)  I can't deal with sports massage, even just a normal massage on my calves nearly makes me cry! Anywhere else on my body is fine but my calves, AAAGHHHHH!!!!! They are troublesome.


----------



## Ringypie

@O2.0 Is it your race this weekend? If so good luck and have an awesome time!

Just had confirmation our half marathon is still going ahead! Hopefully the storm will have blown through by then!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @O2.0 Is it your race this weekend? If so good luck and have an awesome time!
> 
> Just had confirmation our half marathon is still going ahead! Hopefully the storm will have blown through by then!


Good luck @O2.0. That's good the half is still on will be a wet one though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes! Race strong @O2.0 - hope your run goes brilliantly


----------



## O2.0

Thanks guys! 
Sadly it was a total bust, actually not total, it was going really well until about 7 mile in and I took a hard fall going downhill. Both knees, shoulder, and pulled something in my ribs . I walked it off for a while, went out for the second loop and then decided it was no good, and doubled back and tapped out. Both knees were seizing up, and whatever I pulled in my ribs was going from dull throb to sharp pain. 
Of course my foot behaved and wasn't a problem at all, and I even had a sub 11 minute mile on part of the trail which is blazing fast for me! But I lost my mojo after I fell and I didn't feel like it was worth longer recovery to even try for two loops. 
So here I am on the sofa with an icepack on each knee, surfing PFs  

Still a great crowd, wonderful people, met some new folks, it's always good to get out with this group


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Thanks guys!
> Sadly it was a total bust, actually not total, it was going really well until about 7 mile in and I took a hard fall going downhill. Both knees, shoulder, and pulled something in my ribs . I walked it off for a while, went out for the second loop and then decided it was no good, and doubled back and tapped out. Both knees were seizing up, and whatever I pulled in my ribs was going from dull throb to sharp pain.
> Of course my foot behaved and wasn't a problem at all, and I even had a sub 11 minute mile on part of the trail which is blazing fast for me! But I lost my mojo after I fell and I didn't feel like it was worth longer recovery to even try for two loops.
> So here I am on the sofa with an icepack on each knee, surfing PFs
> 
> Still a great crowd, wonderful people, met some new folks, it's always good to get out with this group


Sounds eventful probably sensible to withdraw I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds eventful probably sensible to withdraw I hope you feel better tomorrow.


Nurse Bates has already licked my knees clean. Now he's laying on me so I can't move


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Nurse Bates has already licked my knees clean. Now he's laying on me so I can't move


Ever helpful.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Thanks guys!
> Sadly it was a total bust, actually not total, it was going really well until about 7 mile in and I took a hard fall going downhill. Both knees, shoulder, and pulled something in my ribs . I walked it off for a while, went out for the second loop and then decided it was no good, and doubled back and tapped out. Both knees were seizing up, and whatever I pulled in my ribs was going from dull throb to sharp pain.
> Of course my foot behaved and wasn't a problem at all, and I even had a sub 11 minute mile on part of the trail which is blazing fast for me! But I lost my mojo after I fell and I didn't feel like it was worth longer recovery to even try for two loops.
> So here I am on the sofa with an icepack on each knee, surfing PFs
> 
> Still a great crowd, wonderful people, met some new folks, it's always good to get out with this group


Oh no you poor thing! I hope you aren't too sore!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  Take it gently getting back. A friend of ours fell in a race in the Summer and had to have 11 stitches in her chin, she was so nervous of running afterwards. Hurry slowly and hope you're not too battered.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no  Take it gently getting back. A friend of ours fell in a race in the Summer and had to have 11 stitches in her chin, she was so nervous of running afterwards. Hurry slowly and hope you're not too battered.


Oh yikes! I did that mountain biking once, ended up with 8 stitches in my chin :Bag Also ended up with a lovely scar on my arm biking too close to a barbed wire fence  I really shouldn't be allowed out without supervision...

I had a bad fall about 2 years ago - took me a while to get my confidence back, this fall wasn't as bloody, but I'm sore in more places, my left knee has right seized up and is very painful to bend 
Strangely it's the one with less skin damage


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh those poor knees  Arnica tablets? I know the research for them isn't great but better than nothing maybe? 

Husband went windsurfing today and came a right cropper...he's hurt his wrist so I'm hoping we won't need an A&E trip tomorrow


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh yikes! I did that mountain biking once, ended up with 8 stitches in my chin :Bag Also ended up with a lovely scar on my arm biking too close to a barbed wire fence  I really shouldn't be allowed out without supervision...
> 
> I had a bad fall about 2 years ago - took me a while to get my confidence back, this fall wasn't as bloody, but I'm sore in more places, my left knee has right seized up and is very painful to bend
> Strangely it's the one with less skin damage
> 
> View attachment 431365


Owwww they look so sore and bruised! You have a very cute nursemaid snuggled up to you though.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh those poor knees  Arnica tablets? I know the research for them isn't great but better than nothing maybe?
> 
> Husband went windsurfing today and came a right cropper...he's hurt his wrist so I'm hoping we won't need an A&E trip tomorrow


Here in the good old US of A we don't go to the doctor unless we're on death's door - I've already spent $300 *with* insurance trying to get this stupid plantar wart frozen off, now I have to go to another doctor, who will also charge out the wazoo to cut it off. So the knees will have to make do with ice and I'll take some ibuprofen before bed tonight.



Ringypie said:


> Owwww they look so sore and bruised! You have a very cute nursemaid snuggled up to you though.


He licked them clean and now his contribution is to snore and grumble if I move too much


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are so very lucky with the NHS, I really know that. Ice and ibuprofen sounds good though. That's what I am prescribing for husband's wrist. We will only go to A&E if it's significantly more swollen (I have measured it in a couple of places).


----------



## O2.0

I hope hubby's wrist feels better in the morning!


----------



## MissKittyKat

O2.0 said:


> Oh yikes! I did that mountain biking once, ended up with 8 stitches in my chin :Bag Also ended up with a lovely scar on my arm biking too close to a barbed wire fence  I really shouldn't be allowed out without supervision...
> 
> I had a bad fall about 2 years ago - took me a while to get my confidence back, this fall wasn't as bloody, but I'm sore in more places, my left knee has right seized up and is very painful to bend
> Strangely it's the one with less skin damage
> 
> View attachment 431365


Hope it starts to feel better tomorrow x



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh those poor knees  Arnica tablets? I know the research for them isn't great but better than nothing maybe?
> 
> Husband went windsurfing today and came a right cropper...he's hurt his wrist so I'm hoping we won't need an A&E trip tomorrow


Always worth checking wrists out, I had a broken wrist for 5 days before I went to A&E because it was still aching. Lovely fracture at the end of my radius!

Not swollen or anything.

When I broke the other one a few years later I definitely knew I'd done it x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @Ringypie I hope your Half is still happening - I'm sure I've missed you but "run strong" and enjoy yourself. 13.1 is child's play compared to what you've been doing


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @Ringypie I hope your Half is still happening - I'm sure I've missed you but "run strong" and enjoy yourself. 13.1 is child's play compared to what you've been doing


Thank you we are on our way to Bodmin. The worst of the weather has cleared from down here - it's just raining. Think we are going to get very wet!


----------



## Ringypie

We survived! It was wet wet wet and there were awful hills! Really pleased I kept going up the hills though and didn’t need to walk - although it was a shuffle rather than a run. Managed a couple of sub 9 minute miles too and my average pace was 10.07 for 2 hours 15 in total so really pleased! And a nice vest and medal too. 
There was a cake sale too and I can’t wait to get home for a cuppa and a big slice of chocolate orange cake!


----------



## O2.0

Oh well done Ringy!! Enjoy your cake!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff Ringy! Well done - enjoy that cake xx


----------



## Ringypie

The cake was awesome! I had 2 slices! Having to restrain myself from going back for thirds!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Those calories won't replace themselves you know


----------



## Ringypie

The hills were relentless!







My feet and ankles are not happy - it was multi terrain but a fair bit of road. I wouldn't have managed the muddy and rocky bits in my road shoes though. Problem is my trail shoes are very old cheapy ones and I'm feeling it now! Got a new pair on order with a bit more cushioning so hopefully they will be a bit better. Luckily the mud wasn't too bad, more slushy puddles and standing water rather than the over the ankle bogs we've had on the last few races.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh yikes! I did that mountain biking once, ended up with 8 stitches in my chin :Bag Also ended up with a lovely scar on my arm biking too close to a barbed wire fence  I really shouldn't be allowed out without supervision...
> 
> I had a bad fall about 2 years ago - took me a while to get my confidence back, this fall wasn't as bloody, but I'm sore in more places, my left knee has right seized up and is very painful to bend
> Strangely it's the one with less skin damage
> 
> View attachment 431365


Look at those cuddles.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We survived! It was wet wet wet and there were awful hills! Really pleased I kept going up the hills though and didn't need to walk - although it was a shuffle rather than a run. Managed a couple of sub 9 minute miles too and my average pace was 10.07 for 2 hours 15 in total so really pleased! And a nice vest and medal too.
> There was a cake sale too and I can't wait to get home for a cuppa and a big slice of chocolate orange cake!





Ringypie said:


> The hills were relentless!
> View attachment 431399
> My feet and ankles are not happy - it was multi terrain but a fair bit of road. I wouldn't have managed the muddy and rocky bits in my road shoes though. Problem is my trail shoes are very old cheapy ones and I'm feeling it now! Got a new pair on order with a bit more cushioning so hopefully they will be a bit better. Luckily the mud wasn't too bad, more slushy puddles and standing water rather than the over the ankle bogs we've had on the last few races.


Well done not easy in this weather.


----------



## Boxer123

Little 2 mile leg stretch today hoping for a longer run tomorrow how you feeling @O2.0 ? How's hubby @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Little 2 mile leg stretch today hoping for a longer run tomorrow how you feeling @O2.0 ? How's hubby @Mrs Funkin ?


My knees are doing well thanks, one is just bruised, the other is sore if I move my kneecap but not bad. Frustratingly my shoulder and arm (yes, also fell on my shoulder ) is very sore and I'm laughing at myself because I have to use two hands to lift a coffee cup up to my mouth! It's quite pathetic really :Hilarious:Hilarious
Fortunately today is a bank holiday here so I get to sit at home and be lazy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @O2.0  That does not sound good. I hope that all the aches and pains start to improve soon.

Thanks for asking @Boxer123 husband's wrist is pretty bruised and I wonder if he's done his scaphoid (again!) but he thinks it feels okay. Which knowing him means it doesn't  Actually thinking of it, I don't think he's ever done the right scaphoid, only the left (three times as far as I remember).

Went for a run with a pal this morning on my newly discovered three mile route. She's the person I helped with C25k last Summer, her knee has been sore so she's not been running, so we did a nice pootle of the three mile route this morning and it was good. I don't want her to fall out of the habit of running, it's so easy to.

@Ringypie I hope your legs are feeling happy this morning


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @O2.0  That does not sound good. I hope that all the aches and pains start to improve soon.
> 
> Thanks for asking @Boxer123 husband's wrist is pretty bruised and I wonder if he's done his scaphoid (again!) but he thinks it feels okay. Which knowing him means it doesn't  Actually thinking of it, I don't think he's ever done the right scaphoid, only the left (three times as far as I remember).
> 
> Went for a run with a pal this morning on my newly discovered three mile route. She's the person I helped with C25k last Summer, her knee has been sore so she's not been running, so we did a nice pootle of the three mile route this morning and it was good. I don't want her to fall out of the habit of running, it's so easy to.
> 
> @Ringypie I hope your legs are feeling happy this morning


I hope hubby's wrist is ok? Perhaps he should get it checked out..... I'm the worst one for getting things looked at then months later really wish I had - I now have a wonky finger after my fall last year when I didn't think it hurt enough to be broken!

My legs are feeling rather achy and sore today - I certainly know I did those hills! I'm hurting more than I did after doing 17 miles the weekend before! Still it's all good fun and pleased I can see an improvement - if have had to walk or run/walk the hills a few months back!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I must confess I do quite like the aching leg sensation when you've done a particularly tough run  

Husband's wrist is not right (I think) but he won't go and do anything about it. I might poke it later - and if he squeaks he will have to go tomorrow to get checked out.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I must confess I do quite like the aching leg sensation when you've done a particularly tough run
> 
> Husband's wrist is not right (I think) but he won't go and do anything about it. I might poke it later - and if he squeaks he will have to go tomorrow to get checked out.


Tell him not to risk a permanently wonky wrist! Mine is only the top joint of my middle finger and that's enough of a nuisance but if it's his wrist it could be much worse!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I must confess I do quite like the aching leg sensation when you've done a particularly tough run
> 
> Husband's wrist is not right (I think) but he won't go and do anything about it. I might poke it later - and if he squeaks he will have to go tomorrow to get checked out.


Tell him to go, the wrist I left for a week before checking definitely aches more than the other and has never got it's movement back as well as I assume arthritis has set in quicker!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had a FB memory last week about a 15 mile run I did on husband's 40th birthday and I fell. My little finger on the right was at quite an interesting angle. We went for his birthday dinner but the next day my hand and arm were so painful, I thought I had a fracture of my humerus. It turned out my ligaments in my finger were torn (hence it sticking out at about 60 degrees!) and the muscle was kind of torn from my upper arm. Ugh. Hideous. I had physio for a while and the lady made me special splints for working in and different ones for running. It still sits much further from it's friends and that was seven years ago.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> I might poke it later - and if he squeaks he will have to go tomorrow to get checked out.


I like your tactics


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had a FB memory last week about a 15 mile run I did on husband's 40th birthday and I fell. My little finger on the right was at quite an interesting angle. We went for his birthday dinner but the next day my hand and arm were so painful, I thought I had a fracture of my humerus. It turned out my ligaments in my finger were torn (hence it sticking out at about 60 degrees!) and the muscle was kind of torn from my upper arm. Ugh. Hideous. I had physio for a while and the lady made me special splints for working in and different ones for running. It still sits much further from it's friends and that was seven years ago.


The things we do to ourselves!! Dangerous business this running malarkey!

I have a real problem knowing when something needs checking or if it'll be ok. With the horse I'm so used to getting knocks and bruises and just getting on with it - then if I get a proper injury I just assume it'll be ok then weeks / months later wishing I had got it looked at!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve done the poke test. I’m fairly sure it’s a damaged scaphoid as he said, “yes that hurts if you push it”. I think he might go to our little minor injuries unit tomorrow. Makes a change to be right side scaphoid not left :/ 

I think the thing that’s clinched it is my saying I don’t think he should windsurf until he knows what’s going on. I asked him one day if he preferred Ironman or windsurfing. Windsurfing was the answer...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've done the poke test. I'm fairly sure it's a damaged scaphoid as he said, "yes that hurts if you push it". I think he might go to our little minor injuries unit tomorrow. Makes a change to be right side scaphoid not left :/
> 
> I think the thing that's clinched it is my saying I don't think he should windsurf until he knows what's going on. I asked him one day if he preferred Ironman or windsurfing. Windsurfing was the answer...


I hope he gets himself checked. I'm the same I hate going to minor injuries sometimes you just have to.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning very damp but nice and sunny.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahahahaaaa! I finished late from work, traffic was rubbish so didn't get to run club. It was chucking it down. I very nearly bailed out...but I bimbled out the door for a very short run (18 minutes). I am now absolutely freezing cold. Most pesky.

Husband didn't go to minor injuries. I am shaking my head at him but I can't make him go, he's a grown man after all.

@O2.0 how are your poor knees and shoulder? Are you back at work today after the holiday yesterday? Hope you're not hobbling too much.


----------



## Ringypie

4 miles with the running club tonight - speed session! I managed a mile in exactly 8 minutes! Felt surprisingly good after such a tough half on Sunday. Really pleased the training seems to be working!
Also it was pouring just before we started, dry for the run and now I’m tucked up nice and warm at home listening to torrential rain again. We had good timing tonight for a change!


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> @O2.0 how are your poor knees and shoulder? Are you back at work today after the holiday yesterday? Hope you're not hobbling too much.


Much better thank you! Thinking about an easy run tomorrow morning


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Much better thank you! Thinking about an easy run tomorrow morning


Glad you are feeling better - hope you managed a run today!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Glad you are feeling better - hope you managed a run today!


I did  
Ran a quick 2.5 yesterday and this morning, could go longer, just didn't have time. I'll try for a longer run Saturday and see how everything feels. 
Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I did
> Ran a quick 2.5 yesterday and this morning, could go longer, just didn't have time. I'll try for a longer run Saturday and see how everything feels.
> Hope everyone is doing well!


That's great news sounds like you'll be back to it in no time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! That's great news there's no serious damage done and you can run


----------



## Boxer123

Glad your back up and about @O2.0. I'm a bit stuck at home due to Loki's op. Just been out for a run with Sox it's a mile loop right by the house. I'm going to do it at lunch and dinner time with him then that's 3 miles. He can go offf lead and blow off some steam. I'm aiming for a longer one Sunday if his check up is ok Saturday.

loki pulled me over last week my shoulder is so sore. Not effecting the running but I'm stiff.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431773
> Glad your back up and about @O2.0. I'm a bit stuck at home due to Loki's op. Just been out for a run with Sox it's a mile loop right by the house. I'm going to do it at lunch and dinner time with him then that's 3 miles. He can go offf lead and blow off some steam. I'm aiming for a longer one Sunday if his check up is ok Saturday.
> 
> loki pulled me over last week my shoulder is so sore. Not effecting the running but I'm stiff.


Hope Loki is ok? Nothing serious I hope!
Also hope your shoulder feels better soon, haven't damaged your rotator cuff have you?

my poor body is tired today. Training with Ringo on Wednesday, went well feeling like we were getting back to where we were before he had some time off. I had a day off today so took the opportunity for more training which was awesome but also really hard work so I was already aching. Then being a Friday it's running club again so 4 miles on top of that. I'm definitely enjoying pj's and a cuppa now I'm home and showered!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hope Loki is ok? Nothing serious I hope!
> Also hope your shoulder feels better soon, haven't damaged your rotator cuff have you?
> 
> my poor body is tired today. Training with Ringo on Wednesday, went well feeling like we were getting back to where we were before he had some time off. I had a day off today so took the opportunity for more training which was awesome but also really hard work so I was already aching. Then being a Friday it's running club again so 4 miles on top of that. I'm definitely enjoying pj's and a cuppa now I'm home and showered!


There is nothing better in this life than tea and pjs.

rLoki has had his bits done it has caused much drama with the boxers. What's the Rotator Cuff ? I don't really know it's getting worse if anything. It was my fault Loki was on the long line I threw his ball to far and he pulled me over. I have attached a photo of the little fella in recovery.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow Ringy, you have way too much energy! I'm shattered just reading...!

@Boxer123 I wondered about your rotator cuff too, it's a muscle and tendon group that surround your shoulder. Does it have a deep, dull ache and hurt more if you try to sleep on it? If so, might be RC, they are the classic symptoms.

I'm still hauling my sorry bum out the door each day...only eight more days to go. I've really struggled much more with it than I did in November, don't know why.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow Ringy, you have way too much energy! I'm shattered just reading...!
> 
> @Boxer123 I wondered about your rotator cuff too, it's a muscle and tendon group that surround your shoulder. Does it have a deep, dull ache and hurt more if you try to sleep on it? If so, might be RC, they are the classic symptoms.
> 
> I'm still hauling my sorry bum out the door each day...only eight more days to go. I've really struggled much more with it than I did in November, don't know why.


Not sure about having too much energy - it's somewhat lacking now!!! 
I did something to my rotator cuff and it hurt like anything to lift my arm up and ached all the time. Was years ago but it still gives me grief so I hope it isn't that!

Mrs F you are amazing going out every evening - that I just don't have the get up and go to do!!


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> only eight more days to go.


You've got this!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow Ringy, you have way too much energy! I'm shattered just reading...!
> 
> @Boxer123 I wondered about your rotator cuff too, it's a muscle and tendon group that surround your shoulder. Does it have a deep, dull ache and hurt more if you try to sleep on it? If so, might be RC, they are the classic symptoms.
> 
> I'm still hauling my sorry bum out the door each day...only eight more days to go. I've really struggled much more with it than I did in November, don't know why.


Yes it definitely hurts when I'm sleeping very uncomfortable.

I do think this time of year is hard to keep motivated. It's cold dark and no Xmas to look forward to. Sounds like you are doing well.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Yes it definitely hurts when I'm sleeping very uncomfortable.


Oh that's the worst not being able to sleep on it 
I did something to my shoulder last winter around this time, and I got right grumpy not being able to sleep on my side, I'm a side sleeper. Yoga eventually sorted it, but it took a few months. Hope yours heals up soon!

I'm shooting for 5 miles or so today, I want to see what my left knee does. It's still kind of stiff to move, so I'm interested to see how it handles running a little longer.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh that's the worst not being able to sleep on it
> I did something to my shoulder last winter around this time, and I got right grumpy not being able to sleep on my side, I'm a side sleeper. Yoga eventually sorted it, but it took a few months. Hope yours heals up soon!
> 
> I'm shooting for 5 miles or so today, I want to see what my left knee does. It's still kind of stiff to move, so I'm interested to see how it handles running a little longer.


Hope it goes well. The shoulder is definitely causing a bit of grumps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, concrete legs in full effect at parkrun this morning! Jeepers. Still it’s done. I’ve had an Epsom salt bath as per Ringy’s suggestion. How long does it take to work  

Hope everyone is doing okay, aches pains and injuries not withstanding.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We completed canicross race 6 this morning. Was great fun but a tough course, so muddy and wet! Energy sapping but we got around and that's all I ever hope for x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome work @MissKittyKat 

Is it just me, or were you expecting to see an Ewok or three


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We completed canicross race 6 this morning. Was great fun but a tough course, so muddy and wet! Energy sapping but we got around and that's all I ever hope for x
> View attachment 431839
> View attachment 431840


Looks lovely. I've given in and bought new road shoes. I'll try them tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431841
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. I've given in and bought new road shoes. I'll try them tomorrow hopefully.


I need to think about some road shoes as going to try and up my dogless outings in March, maybe!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome work @MissKittyKat
> 
> Is it just me, or were you expecting to see an Ewok or three


HaHa!

Does look a bit star wars, I would have loved to see ab Ewok.

This is a gorgeous side of Delemere Forest which people don't usually explore. X


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, concrete legs in full effect at parkrun this morning! Jeepers. Still it's done. I've had an Epsom salt bath as per Ringy's suggestion. How long does it take to work
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, aches pains and injuries not withstanding.


I've noticed I go through bouts of heavy legs, and I can't really pinpoint it to anything. Rest doesn't seem to help it, sometimes makes it even worse, it's not a mileage issue, I've gotten sore upping my miles, but not heavy legs, it's just one of those things I guess I have to battle through, and then one day like magic you go out and your legs are fine again. It's very weird. And annoying not to be able to pinpoint a cause!

Right now legs are sore 'cause I did a set of lunges and leg strengthening stuff yesterday along with a short run. 
5 miles today and while I could tell legs were tired, they weren't heavy. So weird! 
Knee held up well, sore after I run, but fine running - nothing some pineapple won't fix! 

Speaking of food, OH bought some greens powder to put in water but it's not the best tasting stuff. I decided to put it in my oatmeal this morning. Do not recommend. epressed:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 431841
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. I've given in and bought new road shoes. I'll try them tomorrow hopefully.


Lovely!! I finally got to wear my new shoes yesterday as for the first time in ages it was dry!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, concrete legs in full effect at parkrun this morning! Jeepers. Still it's done. I've had an Epsom salt bath as per Ringy's suggestion. How long does it take to work
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, aches pains and injuries not withstanding.


Well done for keeping going! I find it just makes the aches a bit less and everything feel a bit nicer - hopefully you found the same?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ll let you know later Ringy. Currently in bed with a coffee and an Oscar sitting on me...he says it’s quite windy (F8 at the mo) so I can’t test my legs yet


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor lorks luv a duck and all that....

Well that was, should we say, “interesting”? Flipping heck. Husband went windsurfing and lasted ten minutes as it was too windy. I got home from 6.5 miles (the first five of which were into a headwind no matter which way I ran!) to a note saying, “Turbo, too windy!!”. So he’s in the garage on the turbo and I’m now feeling super virtuous after that. It was slow partly due to the wind and partly due to my poor legs...but it’s done. 

Keep safe out there if you’re out running, especially near trees. There was a lot of fallen debris in the park.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor lorks luv a duck and all that....
> 
> Well that was, should we say, "interesting"? Flipping heck. Husband went windsurfing and lasted ten minutes as it was too windy. I got home from 6.5 miles (the first five of which were into a headwind no matter which way I ran!) to a note saying, "Turbo, too windy!!". So he's in the garage on the turbo and I'm now feeling super virtuous after that. It was slow partly due to the wind and partly due to my poor legs...but it's done.
> 
> Keep safe out there if you're out running, especially near trees. There was a lot of fallen debris in the park.


Well done for getting out. No run for me today looking after Loki. Good day for a duvet day so catching up with work reports.


----------



## Ringypie

Not too bad down here surprisingly a bit wet but not as windy as I was expecting. We had a relatively short 10 mile training run today - shorter to allow a bit of recovery before doing 20 next weekend. Well wasn’t I glad it was only 10 miles. My turn for concrete legs - felt awful, one of those runs where there were almost real tears by mile 8 and feeling like how on earth can I do 20 next week when I’m struggling with half the distance today! Mental note to self: Do not train hard with Ringo then not eat properly and expect to still be able to run and feel good!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was thinking about that today Ringy. How did I do a marathon when 6.5 felt so tough today? I think it’s just a different mindset on that day, you know you need to do X miles, so you do. 

Hope you’ve been in an Epsom salt bath and your legs are less filled with concrete now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Four more days...just four more days! I did four miles with the husband this morning, I seem to not be able to get going at all! Just about squeaked under a 10:30 average. We had thought about going to running club tonight but there was actually *deep shock* a golden orb in the sky so it seemed a shame to waste it - so off we toddled. Poor husband, he says he doesn't mind going at my pace but I know he prefers it if I run a bit quicker - I just couldn't. 

Hope you are all running well


----------



## Boxer123

I’m not running due to boxer injuries desperate to try new shoes. Well done ladies some days are harder than others.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, is Loki doing well @Boxer123 ? I do hope so. Heal quickly, Loki, so you can get back out there


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no, is Loki doing well @Boxer123 ? I do hope so. Heal quickly, Loki, so you can get back out there


He's ok it's the rest of us who are suffering


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Four more days...just four more days! I did four miles with the husband this morning, I seem to not be able to get going at all! Just about squeaked under a 10:30 average. We had thought about going to running club tonight but there was actually *deep shock* a golden orb in the sky so it seemed a shame to waste it - so off we toddled. Poor husband, he says he doesn't mind going at my pace but I know he prefers it if I run a bit quicker - I just couldn't.
> 
> Hope you are all running well


well done the end is in sight!!! You've done amazingly to keep going every day! How many miles have you done this month?

I did 6 this evening with the running club. We were forecast sleet so I was very glad it stayed dry - cold though. Felt a million times better than I did on Sunday but now wondering whether my shoes are past it - could feel it in my knees and ankles after a couple of miles. I was hoping to slowly transition into my new ones for the marathon but I may have to change sooner than planned. Not sure what to do now as have a 20 mile race at the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh not many, Ringy - I'm looking at my Garmin Connect since I got it and if I am having a non-injured time I seem to do about 55-60 miles a month. I did 98 in November with the "Run Every Day" but I felt a lot better than I have this month. I'm on 72 so far this month, so not many at all. When I think I used to do 35-40 miles a week, crikey! 

Ooooh and new shoes! Always a nice feeling...


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh not many, Ringy - I'm looking at my Garmin Connect since I got it and if I am having a non-injured time I seem to do about 55-60 miles a month. I did 98 in November with the "Run Every Day" but I felt a lot better than I have this month. I'm on 72 so far this month, so not many at all. When I think I used to do 35-40 miles a week, crikey!
> 
> Ooooh and new shoes! Always a nice feeling...


72?! I think that's rather a lot!! Certainly more than I would be doing if I wasn't marathon training! Funny isn't it how your perspective changes depending on what you are doing. My 6 last night felt like 'only 6 that was a short run' whereas last summer when we were mostly doing 10k races 6 miles would be a reasonably long run!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha, yes, I remember towards the culmination of my marathon training plan and a Wednesday night run was 9m - that was when I realised I was running quite a lot of miles! I also remember delighting in a cut back week when the Sunday LSR was "only" 12 miles  

I managed 5k this morning and two of the miles actually started with a 9, so I felt a bit perkier.


----------



## O2.0

I remember when I used to think 20 miles a week was a lot, now it feels like I've wasted the week, crazy cause really any mileage is good mileage  

I'm going to shoot for 100 miles in March, we'll see. 
Ran a quick 5K this morning, legs feeling good. Darned knee still sore, just sitting here, but doesn't hurt when I run, so I plan on continuing to ignore it LOL


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah yes, ignoring it, the runner's best friend is ignoring it  Pesky knee, I'm glad it doesn't hurt when you run though @O2.0


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah yes, ignoring it, the runner's best friend is ignoring it  Pesky knee, I'm glad it doesn't hurt when you run though @O2.0


It does tend to be true though, most stuff does eventually go away  Or you forget about it when something else hurts more ha ha!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> It does tend to be true though, most stuff does eventually go away  Or you forget about it when something else hurts more ha ha!


So true! I've run through so many aches and pains! Although I have noticed as soon as my shoes are a bit past it I don't half know about it!


----------



## Ringypie

Just realised..... London is 2 months today!! The time really does fly, seems like no time at all that I heard that I had got the place.


----------



## Ringypie

A short one for us tonight only 2 miles in the games and rain! This is because we are doing 20 on Sunday, the longest race (and run) I will have done! Bit nervous!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> A short one for us tonight only 2 miles in the games and rain! This is because we are doing 20 on Sunday, the longest race (and run) I will have done! Bit nervous!


Oh good luck on Sunday, you be fine! Enjoy it


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A short one for us tonight only 2 miles in the games and rain! This is because we are doing 20 on Sunday, the longest race (and run) I will have done! Bit nervous!


Good luck and enjoy it. I hope the weather improves a bit for you. Do you have the route mapped out ?


----------



## Boxer123

Still no running for me I’m going to try and get out with Sox today for a quick one after Loki’s check up. Can’t wait to get training again.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Good luck and enjoy it. I hope the weather improves a bit for you. Do you have the route mapped out ?


Thank you! One of my strava friends did it last year so I had a look at the route and elevation on there. It's less elevation gain than there was on the half marathon a couple of weeks ago. Duchy 20 if you want to google it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just got back from the second race of our club winter series. Started in rain but it brightened up and was a good trail route. So, so muddy and I stepped in a puddle which didn't seem to have a bottom so decided to give cani water skiing a go! Just have a grazed wrist for my efforts.

A year ago I would have been in a state after something like that so proof that trail running has strengthened my ankles.

Woody seems to be cleaner after the mudfest than me, think I needed a double layered coat of fur today!

The route was 3.8 miles so further than usual and Strava has my 5km at 2mins off my target time of 35mins which I'm super happy with.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from the second race of our club winter series. Started in rain but it brightened up and was a good trail route. So, so muddy and I stepped in a puddle which didn't seem to have a bottom so decided to give cani water skiing a go! Just have a grazed wrist for my efforts.
> 
> A year ago I would have been in a state after something like that so proof that trail running has strengthened my ankles.
> 
> Woody seems to be cleaner after the mudfest than me, think I needed a double layered coat of fur today!
> 
> The route was 3.8 miles so further than usual and Strava has my 5km at 2mins off my target time of 35mins which I'm super happy with.
> 
> View attachment 432327


OMG that photo of Woody's feet vs. yours is hilarious  
Someone needs to invent shoes that shake off water and mud just like a good lab coat does!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from the second race of our club winter series. Started in rain but it brightened up and was a good trail route. So, so muddy and I stepped in a puddle which didn't seem to have a bottom so decided to give cani water skiing a go! Just have a grazed wrist for my efforts.
> 
> A year ago I would have been in a state after something like that so proof that trail running has strengthened my ankles.
> 
> Woody seems to be cleaner after the mudfest than me, think I needed a double layered coat of fur today!
> 
> The route was 3.8 miles so further than usual and Strava has my 5km at 2mins off my target time of 35mins which I'm super happy with.
> 
> View attachment 432327


I love his little paws how funny.

I ran a quick 2.5 miles with Sox today but had to get back to Loki.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from the second race of our club winter series. Started in rain but it brightened up and was a good trail route. So, so muddy and I stepped in a puddle which didn't seem to have a bottom so decided to give cani water skiing a go! Just have a grazed wrist for my efforts.
> 
> A year ago I would have been in a state after something like that so proof that trail running has strengthened my ankles.
> 
> Woody seems to be cleaner after the mudfest than me, think I needed a double layered coat of fur today!
> 
> The route was 3.8 miles so further than usual and Strava has my 5km at 2mins off my target time of 35mins which I'm super happy with.
> 
> View attachment 432327


Love the clean paws! Wish my feet were that clean after a trail run!! Well done sounds like you had a good run. Hope your wrist isn't too sore now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

O2.0 said:


> OMG that photo of Woody's feet vs. yours is hilarious
> Someone needs to invent shoes that shake off water and mud just like a good lab coat does!





Boxer123 said:


> I love his little paws how funny.
> 
> I ran a quick 2.5 miles with Sox today but had to get back to Loki.





Ringypie said:


> Love the clean paws! Wish my feet were that clean after a trail run!! Well done sounds like you had a good run. Hope your wrist isn't too sore now.


I definitely needed Labrador fur


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another one loving the feet photo @MissKittyKat - well done  What larks! Our parkrun was interesting in the water and mud department today, too.

@Ringypie you are going to be BRILLIANT. You've trained, you're strong and you are so ready for this. Take it steady, practise your nutrition strategy and enjoy yourself


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Today was the first ever Leap Day parkrun, there won't be another until 2048 you know. So a few park runs decided to mark the occasion with things - I organised a collection for a local charity that works with homeless people and despite the disgusting weather, we collected so much! They have two hostels in Bognor Regis and another in Chichester and also do lots of work around mental health. Such a mixture of things from the charity "wish list" - we had household things, undies and socks, tinned food, meat, cheese, fruit & veg, biscuits, dried goods, toiletries, cereals, tea, coffee, sugar, condiments, dog food and treats...it was amazing. Here I am looking like a doofus and here is everything laid out in the garage, ready to be packed and go to the hostel.

I'm so pleased  Sometimes I think that people are not kind - and then they surprise me.



















Oh and then I was so busy I totally forgot I'd finished my, "Run Every Day in February" thing  I ended on 84 miles and I'm really pleased about that too. I just remembered when I was sitting having a coffee.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today was the first ever Leap Day parkrun, there won't be another until 2048 you know. So a few park runs decided to mark the occasion with things - I organised a collection for a local charity that works with homeless people and despite the disgusting weather, we collected so much! They have two hostels in Bognor Regis and another in Chichester and also do lots of work around mental health. Such a mixture of things from the charity "wish list" - we had household things, undies and socks, tinned food, meat, cheese, fruit & veg, biscuits, dried goods, toiletries, cereals, tea, coffee, sugar, condiments, dog food and treats...it was amazing. Here I am looking like a doofus and here is everything laid out in the garage, ready to be packed and go to the hostel.
> 
> I'm so pleased  Sometimes I think that people are not kind - and then they surprise me.
> 
> View attachment 432340
> 
> 
> View attachment 432341
> 
> 
> Oh and then I was so busy I totally forgot I'd finished my, "Run Every Day in February" thing  I ended on 84 miles and I'm really pleased about that too. I just remembered when I was sitting having a coffee.


Wow that's amazing we have so many homeless people in Oxford and so many empty buildings it breaks my heart.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today was the first ever Leap Day parkrun, there won't be another until 2048 you know. So a few park runs decided to mark the occasion with things - I organised a collection for a local charity that works with homeless people and despite the disgusting weather, we collected so much! They have two hostels in Bognor Regis and another in Chichester and also do lots of work around mental health. Such a mixture of things from the charity "wish list" - we had household things, undies and socks, tinned food, meat, cheese, fruit & veg, biscuits, dried goods, toiletries, cereals, tea, coffee, sugar, condiments, dog food and treats...it was amazing. Here I am looking like a doofus and here is everything laid out in the garage, ready to be packed and go to the hostel.
> 
> I'm so pleased  Sometimes I think that people are not kind - and then they surprise me.
> 
> View attachment 432340
> 
> 
> View attachment 432341
> 
> 
> Oh and then I was so busy I totally forgot I'd finished my, "Run Every Day in February" thing  I ended on 84 miles and I'm really pleased about that too. I just remembered when I was sitting having a coffee.


That's amazing, what a lovely thing to do.

Well done on completing your run every day February! It hasn't been easy but you're amazing for keeping going even when it's felt tough. Great mental strength there!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Today was the first ever Leap Day parkrun, there won't be another until 2048 you know. So a few park runs decided to mark the occasion with things - I organised a collection for a local charity that works with homeless people and despite the disgusting weather, we collected so much! They have two hostels in Bognor Regis and another in Chichester and also do lots of work around mental health. Such a mixture of things from the charity "wish list" - we had household things, undies and socks, tinned food, meat, cheese, fruit & veg, biscuits, dried goods, toiletries, cereals, tea, coffee, sugar, condiments, dog food and treats...it was amazing. Here I am looking like a doofus and here is everything laid out in the garage, ready to be packed and go to the hostel.
> 
> I'm so pleased  Sometimes I think that people are not kind - and then they surprise me.
> 
> View attachment 432340
> 
> 
> View attachment 432341
> 
> 
> Oh and then I was so busy I totally forgot I'd finished my, "Run Every Day in February" thing  I ended on 84 miles and I'm really pleased about that too. I just remembered when I was sitting having a coffee.


What a lovely thing to do x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you. I'm sitting here just smiling about it whilst I watch the USA Olympic Marathon Trials. The men went through halfway in 64 minutes...it's a tough course and it's not about the time. It's a straight tactical footrace and if you are top 3 you go to the Olympics. Assuming the Olympics actually happen.

Bonkers!

@Boxer123 husband and I met at Oxford Poly in 1991...I'm sure Oxford has changed a lot since 1995.


----------



## O2.0

Oh Mrs Funkin how lovely is that huge collection you did?! And you managed the February streak! Awesome!!


----------



## O2.0

Knocked out a good 5 mile run yesterday, cold and windy but sunny and in the daylight which is always nice. Mapmyrun thinks I run faster in the daylight than in the dark, I don't feel like I do, but who knows!


----------



## Ringypie

Oh gosh I’m so tired! But we smashed it! Felt so so tough from mile 15 but I kept my legs moving and ran the whole distance. 3 hours 18 so 9.51 minute miles - so happy with that. We got a beautiful medal and a pasty after too.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Knocked out a good 5 mile run yesterday, cold and windy but sunny and in the daylight which is always nice. Mapmyrun thinks I run faster in the daylight than in the dark, I don't feel like I do, but who knows!


Maybe your more cautious in the dark it would naturally slow your pace.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh gosh I'm so tired! But we smashed it! Felt so so tough from mile 15 but I kept my legs moving and ran the whole distance. 3 hours 18 so 9.51 minute miles - so happy with that. We got a beautiful medal and a pasty after too.


Well done amazing work.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Oh gosh I'm so tired! But we smashed it! Felt so so tough from mile 15 but I kept my legs moving and ran the whole distance. 3 hours 18 so 9.51 minute miles - so happy with that. We got a beautiful medal and a pasty after too.


Wow, well done


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Oh gosh I'm so tired! But we smashed it! Felt so so tough from mile 15 but I kept my legs moving and ran the whole distance. 3 hours 18 so 9.51 minute miles - so happy with that. We got a beautiful medal and a pasty after too.


Wow that's fantastic! Great time! Well done!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Oh gosh I'm so tired! But we smashed it! Felt so so tough from mile 15 but I kept my legs moving and ran the whole distance. 3 hours 18 so 9.51 minute miles - so happy with that. We got a beautiful medal and a pasty after too.


Fabulous running Ringy! Wow, well done  Hope the pasty was yummy (if you can eat afterwards). Let's see your medal then


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fabulous running Ringy! Wow, well done  Hope the pasty was yummy (if you can eat afterwards). Let's see your medal then


I went for a cheese pasty and it was very nice - I'm always starving within half an hour of finishing a long run and food always seems to taste amazing.
Here's the medal being worn by my little mascot. There was even a mini medal keyring as well as the big medal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is a lovely medal  The keyring is a nice touch too. 

I wish I could eat after a long run, I'm envious of you. My GI system used to struggle for a couple of days after doing anything 15 miles upwards. The first time I ever ran 15 miles, I couldn't keep anything at all in my tummy for two days, I just vomited everything I tried to consume. Urgh, I remember it well. Eventually with a fair bit of trial and error I worked out that the only thing I could eat after running (but not for at least a couple of hours) was hard boiled eggs and white bread. 

Mmmmm, cheese pasty.


----------



## willa

Anyone here doing the London Marathon ? Hope it won’t be affected by the Coronavirus !


----------



## Ringypie

willa said:


> Anyone here doing the London Marathon ? Hope it won't be affected by the Coronavirus !


Yes!!! Hence all the long runs we've been doing. I will be absolutely gutted if it gets cancelled!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is a lovely medal  The keyring is a nice touch too.
> 
> I wish I could eat after a long run, I'm envious of you. My GI system used to struggle for a couple of days after doing anything 15 miles upwards. The first time I ever ran 15 miles, I couldn't keep anything at all in my tummy for two days, I just vomited everything I tried to consume. Urgh, I remember it well. Eventually with a fair bit of trial and error I worked out that the only thing I could eat after running (but not for at least a couple of hours) was hard boiled eggs and white bread.
> 
> Mmmmm, cheese pasty.


I struggle to eat after a long run I find a can of coke settles my tummy. I always feel sick that day and the day after then very hungry!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is a lovely medal  The keyring is a nice touch too.
> 
> I wish I could eat after a long run, I'm envious of you. My GI system used to struggle for a couple of days after doing anything 15 miles upwards. The first time I ever ran 15 miles, I couldn't keep anything at all in my tummy for two days, I just vomited everything I tried to consume. Urgh, I remember it well. Eventually with a fair bit of trial and error I worked out that the only thing I could eat after running (but not for at least a couple of hours) was hard boiled eggs and white bread.
> 
> Mmmmm, cheese pasty.


oh no that sounds horrid! If anything I go the other way and have to watch I don't overeat as all I fancy is bad things like crisps and pizza. Greasy salty things! Why can't I crave salad instead!
I'm sat down with a cup of tea now. Which tastes like a slice of heaven in a cup!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> I struggle to eat after a long run I find a can of coke settles my tummy. I always feel sick that day and the day after then very hungry!


Husband is the same after Ironman...he can't eat anything and all he drinks is coke. Then the next day he could literally eat his own arm  When I tried coke I just threw it straight back up again.


----------



## willa

Ringypie said:


> Yes!!! Hence all the long runs we've been doing. I will be absolutely gutted if it gets cancelled!


You won't be the only one ! Sadly I expect it will be cancelled. Wonder if they can reschedule it for another time ? All that money for the charities,will they still get all the money ?


----------



## Boxer123

willa said:


> You won't be the only one ! Sadly I expect it will be cancelled. Wonder if they can reschedule it for another time ? All that money for the charities,will they still get all the money ?


I've hadn't even thought it would be cancelled. If they do they may well have to defer everyone to next year. What a shame it would be.


----------



## O2.0

Another one who loses her appetite after a long run. One race I was at had ginger ale and I found that really helped, still couldn't eat though. I make up for it a few days later though


----------



## Ringypie

willa said:


> You won't be the only one ! Sadly I expect it will be cancelled. Wonder if they can reschedule it for another time ? All that money for the charities,will they still get all the money ?


I don't know - they haven't made a decision yet I guess it's wait and see how the next month pans out.... it's my first marathon too, so many people will be disappointed, not least the organisers so I really hope they are still able to run it.
My place isn't a charity place although I have set up a justgiving page for the charity I support as a few people had asked if they could sponsor me. I have another much smaller marathon booked for June so hopefully I could swap my sponsorship to that (obviously depending on what happens!).


----------



## O2.0

I can't imagine they would cancel the London Marathon over the Coronavirus. I wouldn't think that was even a consideration.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I can't imagine they would cancel the London Marathon over the Coronavirus. I wouldn't think that was even a consideration.


I hope you are right!! It depends on whether they decide to cancel large gatherings I guess. It'll be such a shame if they do have to - so many people have trained so hard and put so much work into organising it.


----------



## willa

Ringypie said:


> I hope you are right!! It depends on whether they decide to cancel large gatherings I guess. It'll be such a shame if they do have to - so many people have trained so hard and put so much work into organising it.


Will be a real shame, but then I suppose they have to put health first !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! I don’t know what I’ve done but my legs have come out in 20 mile sympathy with you, Ringy! Flipping heck, they are battered. I was going to run tomorrow as I’m off work - but I think they may be on strike in the morning. I think they might be telling me that they want a rest


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh! I don't know what I've done but my legs have come out in 20 mile sympathy with you, Ringy! Flipping heck, they are battered. I was going to run tomorrow as I'm off work - but I think they may be on strike in the morning. I think they might be telling me that they want a rest


I had a lovely early night but omg getting out of bed hurt!!! Think my colleagues might have to wheel me around on my office chair today!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh! I don't know what I've done but my legs have come out in 20 mile sympathy with you, Ringy! Flipping heck, they are battered. I was going to run tomorrow as I'm off work - but I think they may be on strike in the morning. I think they might be telling me that they want a rest


Maybe a swim instead?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See @Boxer123 the sensible bit of me agrees with you...but the bit of me that loathes swimming in a pool doesn't  The sea is too cold for me at this time of year. Be good for my legs though I guess!


----------



## Ringypie

3.5 miles with the club tonight. It was the handicap route so run as fast as you can!!! I was quite surprised that I managed to do it - and was within my normal time for doing that run - I was expecting to be in bits after Sunday and only capable of shuffling! My legs hate me now though so time for stretching and rest!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Evening everyone, hope you are all well and happy. 

I had a lovely 4 mile run this morning with a pal, up and down the Prom. She is meant to be doing the Brighton Marathon but has been injured, so trying to get back to it without causing more injury, so we stayed close-is to home in case we needed to bail out. The only way she will slow down is if she runs with me  It's nice to know I'm useful for something, haha!


----------



## Boxer123

Hoping to get out tomorrow for the first time in ages.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is Loki able to come out with you again yet, Boxer?


----------



## Boxer123

Finally got out for a 5km today very wet and cold but good to be back. My training has taken such a hammering the last year.


----------



## O2.0

Just a whine from me that since Monday, I have had to run in the rain and dark every day. So tired of rain!!! 
On the plus side, apparently my headlamp is waterproof


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Just a whine from me that since Monday, I have had to run in the rain and dark every day. So tired of rain!!!
> On the plus side, apparently my headlamp is waterproof


I'm looking forward to the summer !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm looking forward to the summer !


Summer can't come quickly enough. Apparently down here we've had 5 dry days since October!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Summer can't come quickly enough. Apparently down here we've had 5 dry days since October!


Just taken Loki in the rain to the woods it's so slippery I doubt I could run up there.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 432759
> View attachment 432760
> 
> 
> Just taken Loki in the rain to the woods it's so slippery I doubt I could run up there.


Sigh it's got to dry up soon? Surely?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sigh it's got to dry up soon? Surely?


Let's hope so.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope so! I'm fed up running in howling gales being battered by the sideways rain! 

I'm SO fed up today that I haven't even gone out. 

I'm a bit sad as a few of our running club buddies were meant to be doing the Paris Marathon and it seems to have been cancelled  All that training. Booo.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope so! I'm fed up running in howling gales being battered by the sideways rain!
> 
> I'm SO fed up today that I haven't even gone out.
> 
> I'm a bit sad as a few of our running club buddies were meant to be doing the Paris Marathon and it seems to have been cancelled  All that training. Booo.


Is that because of the virus ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I believe so, yes. Just complete and utter over-reaction I feel.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I believe so, yes. Just complete and utter over-reaction I feel.


That's a shame I take it you would get deferred and keep your place.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know, I think they are talking about postponing. I don't think a marathon would be able to take the financial hit of everyone deferring? They probably get around it by offering to postpone but if you can't do the "postponed to" date, then you lose your entry.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope so! I'm fed up running in howling gales being battered by the sideways rain!
> 
> I'm SO fed up today that I haven't even gone out.
> 
> I'm a bit sad as a few of our running club buddies were meant to be doing the Paris Marathon and it seems to have been cancelled  All that training. Booo.


Paris has been postponed and Rome cancelled. I feel so bad for everyone who has trained and booked accommodation. I'm also feeling so anxious about London. I will be absolutely gutted if we can't do it. Not only that but we stand to lose a lot of money on transport and accommodation which has already been booked and paid for.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  Fingers and paws all crossed. It's so sad for everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Paris has been postponed and Rome cancelled. I feel so bad for everyone who has trained and booked accommodation. I'm also feeling so anxious about London. I will be absolutely gutted if we can't do it. Not only that but we stand to lose a lot of money on transport and accommodation which has already been booked and paid for.


It would be a shame I think they are hoping it will go ahead.


----------



## willa

Boxer123 said:


> It would be a shame I think they are hoping it will go ahead.


I feel most for all those charities who will miss out on the money raised


----------



## willa

Saw this online


----------



## Boxer123

7.5 miles this morning found a nice new route for the summer. 

I think unless things take a turn for the worse London will go ahead. No telling what will happen. I think they are worried people will run it anyway.


----------



## willa

How can people run it as the roads will be open ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was talking to husband about that this morning. I wouldn’t have a clue of the detail of the route - I suspect most folk wouldn’t. I remember parts of it but not how to get to those parts in between them IYKWIM. I don’t know, there is mass panic, which is odd. 

Nice of Brighton to offer places to folk who have had their marathon cancelled.


----------



## Ringypie

Only a short 3 miler last night as a tough 9 mile trail run tomorrow! Hope the weather holds!


----------



## MissKittyKat

4 miles completed this morning. It felt tough as haven't been out all week but when I looked at my Strava pace it was same as usual. The guys in the club were clearly running fast and not telling me!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was talking to husband about that this morning. I wouldn't have a clue of the detail of the route - I suspect most folk wouldn't. I remember parts of it but not how to get to those parts in between them IYKWIM. I don't know, there is mass panic, which is odd.
> 
> Nice of Brighton to offer places to folk who have had their marathon cancelled.





willa said:


> How can people run it as the roads will be open ?


I think that's what they are worried about apparently people did the same when New York was cancelled a few years ago.

Brighton is a great marathon.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 4 miles completed this morning. It felt tough as haven't been out all week but when I looked at my Strava pace it was same as usual. The guys in the club were clearly running fast and not telling me!


We did that last night - I cut the run short with a couple of other ladies and we said we'd just jog back up the hill. So I'm running along thinking urgh this feels tough lead legs. When I checked strava I'd done a pb up the hill about 30 seconds quicker than my previous fastest! No wonder it felt tough!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> I think that's what they are worried about apparently people did the same when New York was cancelled a few years ago.
> 
> Brighton is a great marathon.


I think that they just did a marathon distance in Central Park, rather than actually the course. I hope they don't try to do London on non closed roads - those underpasses would be interesting!


----------



## O2.0

The sun is finally out, lovely 5 miles today, now off to our favorite burrito place wit the boy child


----------



## Boxer123

8.2 miles this morning feeling quite fresh considering the lack of running the last few weeks. Just settling down to a scary movie with the boys.


----------



## Ringypie

Tough multi terrain 9 miler race today (Grizzly if anyone is interested - I only did the cub rather than the full 20 mile race this year). It’s very challenging with mud, hills, mud, beaches and a climb up the cliff. I was aiming for 2 hours so was thrilled to come in in 1.49!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was wondering if you doing the Grizzly, Ringy, as 15 of our running club did it today  Just saw a photo of them before the start. So glad you had a good run. 

We went out for only three miles this morning as our heads were a little "fluffy" from drinking and dancing last night. Then I ate the BIGGEST fry up ever as our favourite seafront cafe has re-opened this weekend for the season. I should have really run more than three miles though to justify even just the piece of fried bread


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was wondering if you doing the Grizzly, Ringy, as 15 of our running club did it today  Just saw a photo of them before the start. So glad you had a good run.
> 
> We went out for only three miles this morning as our heads were a little "fluffy" from drinking and dancing last night. Then I ate the BIGGEST fry up ever as our favourite seafront cafe has re-opened this weekend for the season. I should have really run more than three miles though to justify even just the piece of fried bread


Hope they enjoyed it! The mud was something else out there. I wore my new trail shoes for the first time (not the best idea!!) and was delighted with them. Lovely and bouncy on the road and grippy in the mud. I'm thrilled that I finished well in the top third which doesn't happen often!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Tough multi terrain 9 miler race today (Grizzly if anyone is interested - I only did the cub rather than the full 20 mile race this year). It's very challenging with mud, hills, mud, beaches and a climb up the cliff. I was aiming for 2 hours so was thrilled to come in in 1.49!


Amazing job well done.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was wondering if you doing the Grizzly, Ringy, as 15 of our running club did it today  Just saw a photo of them before the start. So glad you had a good run.
> 
> We went out for only three miles this morning as our heads were a little "fluffy" from drinking and dancing last night. Then I ate the BIGGEST fry up ever as our favourite seafront cafe has re-opened this weekend for the season. I should have really run more than three miles though to justify even just the piece of fried bread


Well done best way to get rid of a Fuzzy head a run and fry up.


----------



## Ringypie

A rather tired 4.75 miles tonight. Wasn’t really feeling it as yet again it was wet and windy. Still got it done and feel better for it now I’m wrapped in my pjs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're a better woman than I am, Ringy! I struggled around 5km this morning and really felt like I a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle. Crikey. 

Well done on getting out there in the nasty weather.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're a better woman than I am, Ringy! I struggled around 5km this morning and really felt like I a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle. Crikey.
> 
> Well done on getting out there in the nasty weather.


The good thing about the running club! Everyone encourages each other, and we trot along chatting if it isn't a speed session. Had some sad emotional stuff going on at work too so it was good to get out and clear my head.
How did your club get on doing The Grizzly? Hope they had an amazing time! Do you fancy it next year?!


----------



## willa

Can’t be too much longer till they announce London is cancelled / postponed ?
Even if they keep it on surely the crowds won’t come out ?

I hope I’m wrong & it goes ahead, but with cases increasing daily where will we be end of next month ?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're a better woman than I am, Ringy! I struggled around 5km this morning and really felt like I a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle. Crikey.
> 
> Well done on getting out there in the nasty weather.


Great description lol.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great description lol.


You know, I saw someone running in flip flops on a half marathon recently. We all assumed he was going to change into trail shoes but no, there he was at the start wearing them! They only looked like the ones with a toe post and a little extra strap round his heel. Nuts! And he flew round in them too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> You know, I saw someone running in flip flops on a half marathon recently. We all assumed he was going to change into trail shoes but no, there he was at the start wearing them! They only looked like the ones with a toe post and a little extra strap round his heel. Nuts! And he flew round in them too!


Ah yes, I used to know someone in London who ran in those very things, looked like gladiator sandals to me. He did Ultras though, so was obviously very comfy in them.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah yes, I used to know someone in London who ran in those very things, looked like gladiator sandals to me. He did Ultras though, so was obviously very comfy in them.


This chap looked like the type to run ultras too, one of those speedy effortless ones. The soles of his feet must be like shoe leather though - surely he would get stones between his feet and the soles?? And what about landing on pointy rocks? Not nice in normal shoes, better in my trail shoes but they were so thin surely there's no protection!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I dunno, I do know it took him a while to get used to running in them. So maybe that's the key...? 

I'm not doing it, I'm slow enough as it is!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I dunno, I do know it took him a while to get used to running in them. So maybe that's the key...?
> 
> I'm not doing it, I'm slow enough as it is!


I'm not trying it either - I've got delicate little trotters! I can tell as soon as my running shoes are worn out - ouch!


----------



## O2.0

I've seen a couple of those minimalist sandal guys at ultra races. They're all crazy :Hilarious:Hilarious
The race director for the Ultra group I've run the longer races in just posted on FB:
_"Please do not email me asking me for a refund in the midst of this national media pump up scare tactic...

If you have eaten one of my pancakes or bags of chips that might be at least 4 races old you are probably already immune to the coronavirus.

P.S. Wash your hands"
_
That's the ultra community for you :Hilarious:Hilarious I love it!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've seen a couple of those minimalist sandal guys at ultra races. They're all crazy :Hilarious:Hilarious
> The race director for the Ultra group I've run the longer races in just posted on FB:
> _"Please do not email me asking me for a refund in the midst of this national media pump up scare tactic...
> 
> If you have eaten one of my pancakes or bags of chips that might be at least 4 races old you are probably already immune to the coronavirus.
> 
> P.S. Wash your hands"
> _
> That's the ultra community for you :Hilarious:Hilarious I love it!


Brilliant ultras are far less busy than marathons I wouldn't think of cancelling unless I was ill.


----------



## Ringypie

Anyone for a pair of clown shoes?! Apparently they are good for running downhill.... what about when you have to go back up?!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> View attachment 433209
> Anyone for a pair of clown shoes?! Apparently they are good for running downhill.... what about when you have to go back up?!


Oh gosh they look uncomfortable!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh gosh they look uncomfortable!


Don't they look ridiculous! I sometimes catch my ankle bones with the sole of the opposite shoe - I think I'd do myself a real mischief with those!
They could be yours for the bargain price of £220!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Don't they look ridiculous! I sometimes catch my ankle bones with the sole of the opposite shoe - I think I'd do myself a real mischief with those!
> They could be yours for the bargain price of £220!


Also my feet are huge enough anyway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! I think Hoka are so different looking anyway...but these are just daft!


----------



## Ringypie

They keep coming up on Facebook and chasing me around anywhere that has adverts! Everywhere I go there they are! Do they REALLY think that will make me buy the monstrosities?!


----------



## O2.0

Oh dear! I think I'll pass on those hokas! :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Walk with boxers this morning and then a short 5km. Beautiful day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I made myself go out this morning, even though I have a serious lack of energy - I am also without any running buddies as husband has his broken toe, one pal has a serious foot issue going on and the other's knee is crocked. So I had to get out there because I'm the only one that can! I think parkrun tomorrow will be our last one for quite some time, I suspect next week it will be cancelled due to Covid-19 (14 countries have cancelled already).

Glad you got out there @Boxer123 - hope you'll be able to run with the dogs again soon.


----------



## O2.0

Just did a lovely 5 miles, off work today and Monday and plan on doing daylight runs  
In other news, we have new neighbors, who I've yet to introduce myself to. And now I'm worried I'm past the point of it being 'new' introductions. Adding to the awkwardness, the ONLY times I've ever seen them is when I'm out running in the rain. I don't always run in the rain, and I don't always run in to my neighbors when running, but apparently if I am going to run in to the neighbors it will be while I'm running in the rain, and I think they are convinced I'm a little touched in the head :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Just did a lovely 5 miles, off work today and Monday and plan on doing daylight runs
> In other news, we have new neighbors, who I've yet to introduce myself to. And now I'm worried I'm past the point of it being 'new' introductions. Adding to the awkwardness, the ONLY times I've ever seen them is when I'm out running in the rain. I don't always run in the rain, and I don't always run in to my neighbors when running, but apparently if I am going to run in to the neighbors it will be while I'm running in the rain, and I think they are convinced I'm a little touched in the head :Bag


Invite them out for a run in the rain see if they are your type of people


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I made myself go out this morning, even though I have a serious lack of energy - I am also without any running buddies as husband has his broken toe, one pal has a serious foot issue going on and the other's knee is crocked. So I had to get out there because I'm the only one that can! I think parkrun tomorrow will be our last one for quite some time, I suspect next week it will be cancelled due to Covid-19 (14 countries have cancelled already).
> 
> Glad you got out there @Boxer123 - hope you'll be able to run with the dogs again soon.


Aiming for a longer one tomorrow but I do feel tired after this week.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Invite them out for a run in the rain see if they are your type of people


I know better than to judge runners on their appearance, but they are very typical looking overweight Americans, definitely don't seem to be the running type!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I know better than to judge runners on their appearance, but they are very typical looking overweight Americans, definitely don't seem to be the running type!


They will be muttering about that crazy women next door who runs around in the rain and eats plants for dinner.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> They will be muttering about that crazy women next door who runs around in the rain and eats plants for dinner.


That's what I'm afraid of!

I thought about stopping by with some St. Patty's day goodies, but with all this Woohan craziness they'd probably think I was trying to infect them.


----------



## willa

London Marathon postponed until October


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  Sorry to read this for Ringy and hubby...

On the plus side, think how fit you will be @Ringypie in another six months


----------



## Ringypie

willa said:


> London Marathon postponed until October


Yeah you just couldn't wait to tell us could you!!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh no that's so disappointing after all the training. But yes maybe time to train for a sub 3 @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no  Sorry to read this for Ringy and hubby...
> 
> On the plus side, think how fit you will be @Ringypie in another six months


I am utterly devastated. We have lost so much ££ on non refundable travel and hotels. I've put Ringo on hold for the last 5 months for training. I don't know if I can do it all again.


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> I am utterly devastated. We have lost so much ££ on non refundable travel and hotels. I've put Ringo on hold for the last 5 months for training. I don't know if I can do it all again.


Devasted for you. 
I lurk and really should push the like button on everyone's achievements. I do try but just get engrossed in reading..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's gutting Ringy  I am so sorry. Do you have travel insurance? Can you claim anything from that if you do? Given the circumstances, hotels might be kinder, it's always worth asking. I am so sad for you, I know nothing can take away the disappointment though. Dammit


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I am utterly devastated. We have lost so much ££ on non refundable travel and hotels. I've put Ringo on hold for the last 5 months for training. I don't know if I can do it all again.


I'm so very sorry Ringy  
The training alone is such a comittment, and you can't just keep going. So now to stop and figure out how to be ready by October, make all those plans... I don't blame you for being devastated. 
I hope you're more hopeful eventually, but for now just hugs...


----------



## Boxer123

That’s so frustrating might they refund some of the money? Do not worry to much about training muscle memory is great you can take a break and then get back to it.


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you for the kind words. I know that it’s for the best I am just gutted that we’ve worked so hard and are losing so much money - no travel insurance as it was only in this country, and I am going to have to sacrifice most of what could be Ringo’s last summer of competing (as he’s 24 and I cannot run distance in the same weekend as a day’s showjumping) to train for October.


----------



## Boxer123

Looks like Manchester as well my friend was planning on running both two weeks apart.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks like Manchester as well my friend was planning on running both two weeks apart.


Gutted for your friend too.

I suppose the only good thing is it's postponed not cancelled altogether so we do still get a chance to run.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Gutted for your friend too.
> 
> I suppose the only good thing is it's postponed not cancelled altogether so we do still get a chance to run.


She had a charity place and has been fundraising like crazy. But yes it's good it will go ahead the support will be amazing I bet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brighton too - and they had offered everyone places who were planning to do Paris IIRC. 

Oh dear


----------



## Ringypie

It’s so deflating for everyone - the organisers, the spectators, all the businesses and charities.

I do hope that the rest of the world do something about China’s disgusting treatment of animals and their markets. At least something good could come of this if they can sort that out.... but sadly I doubt anything will change.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Brighton too - and they had offered everyone places who were planning to do Paris IIRC.
> 
> Oh dear


I'm sure they had.

I gave my full grizzly place to a running club friend who didn't get to do Paris so at least her training didn't go to waste.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Brighton too - and they had offered everyone places who were planning to do Paris IIRC.
> 
> Oh dear


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're both drowning your sorrows in a glass of something, Ringy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're both drowning your sorrows in a glass of something, Ringy.


I've been really naughty! Pizza and chocolate!


----------



## lullabydream

Just caught up again, it's such a shame for everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've been really naughty! Pizza and chocolate!


I hope that made you feel slightly better yum.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles through the mud this morning feeling quite strong considering I’ve not trained properly in ages. No I have to take Loki out as he is being a pain in the butt.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> No I have to take Loki out as he is being a pain in the butt.


LOL Loki!  
You realize that's his only job in life right now right? To be a royal PITA  He clearly takes his job very seriously! :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> LOL Loki!
> You realize that's his only job in life right now right? To be a royal PITA  He clearly takes his job very seriously! :Hilarious


He does he always has to be somewhere doing something he shouldn't be.

make a hole in the garden 
Jump on sox 
Bark at an elderly women who now asks 'is that the one who barks' 
Insist upon spooning at night take up whole bed

But I love him


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 10 miles through the mud this morning feeling quite strong considering I've not trained properly in ages. No I have to take Loki out as he is being a pain in the butt.


Perhaps you needed a bit of a break.

Hope Loki wasn't too much of a pain 

I've been out for a ride today. The old man had his exploring head on and chose a lovely route.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Perhaps you needed a bit of a break.
> 
> Hope Loki wasn't too much of a pain
> 
> I've been out for a ride today. The old man had his exploring head on and chose a lovely route.


That sounds like a lovely morning.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I've been out for a ride today. The old man had his exploring head on and chose a lovely route.


Oh lovely!
I miss riding, just can't fit it in with everything else. 
My old man is 28 but still looking amazing bless him, he lives with a friend of mine. He goes for short potters still, and will kick up his heels even from time to time  I need to get out there and take him out.

Quick 5K and now off to brave the stores. I really do need to buy groceries and dog food... We shall see....


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh lovely!
> I miss riding, just can't fit it in with everything else.
> My old man is 28 but still looking amazing bless him, he lives with a friend of mine. He goes for short potters still, and will kick up his heels even from time to time  I need to get out there and take him out.
> 
> Quick 5K and now off to brave the stores. I really do need to buy groceries and dog food... We shall see....


What's the situation like where you are ? Are people panic shopping ?


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh lovely!
> I miss riding, just can't fit it in with everything else.
> My old man is 28 but still looking amazing bless him, he lives with a friend of mine. He goes for short potters still, and will kick up his heels even from time to time  I need to get out there and take him out.
> 
> Quick 5K and now off to brave the stores. I really do need to buy groceries and dog food... We shall see....


It's so hard to fit everything in isn't it!
How long have you had your old man for? I'd love to hear a bit more about him. I've had mine for 18 years - he's 24 this year I think (I bought him before passports were compulsory). He's a bit fed up as he loves his jumping and we just haven't had the opportunity for ages - when we have training booked in it gets cancelled due to the weather.
Hope you manage to get the supplies you need. It doesn't seem to bad down here at the moment although hand wash is in short supply.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> What's the situation like where you are ? Are people panic shopping ?


Yes, panic shopping here too, and a lot of items just taken off the shelves, like store prepared stuff. I don't really understand it. I really don't get the toilet paper panic, of all the things I would want to make sure I don't run out of if quarantined for 14 days, TP isn't high on the list! It's not like there aren't alternatives! 
Son and I did our usual Saturday lunch date and people are still out and about, eating out, though not as crowded. 
I think the financial impact especially to smaller establishments that really rely on people coming out will be hard hit 



Ringypie said:


> It's so hard to fit everything in isn't it!
> How long have you had your old man for? I'd love to hear a bit more about him. I've had mine for 18 years - he's 24 this year I think (I bought him before passports were compulsory). He's a bit fed up as he loves his jumping and we just haven't had the opportunity for ages - when we have training booked in it gets cancelled due to the weather.
> Hope you manage to get the supplies you need. It doesn't seem to bad down here at the moment although hand wash is in short supply.


I've had him since he was 5 I think? I bought him for less than $300 as a trail horse for OH. He was pigeon toed and half-broke. Turns out he was badly broken and I had to do some un-doing, but once he figured out we weren't in to manhandling him, he has been perfect. I can't count the number of people who have learned how to ride on him. He's perfect for new riders, but he also did a few dressage shows with me. He *can* jump, but it's not very pretty LOL. He's just a great all arounder. Half quarter horse, half thoroughbred, distantly related to Secretariat of all things! 
He's very happy to be a pasture ornament these days, but he still goes out on shorter trail rides and loves that too.

He's a ham


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Yes, panic shopping here too, and a lot of items just taken off the shelves, like store prepared stuff. I don't really understand it. I really don't get the toilet paper panic, of all the things I would want to make sure I don't run out of if quarantined for 14 days, TP isn't high on the list! It's not like there aren't alternatives!
> Son and I did our usual Saturday lunch date and people are still out and about, eating out, though not as crowded.
> I think the financial impact especially to smaller establishments that really rely on people coming out will be hard hit
> 
> I've had him since he was 5 I think? I bought him for less than $300 as a trail horse for OH. He was pigeon toed and half-broke. Turns out he was badly broken and I had to do some un-doing, but once he figured out we weren't in to manhandling him, he has been perfect. I can't count the number of people who have learned how to ride on him. He's perfect for new riders, but he also did a few dressage shows with me. He *can* jump, but it's not very pretty LOL. He's just a great all arounder. Half quarter horse, half thoroughbred, distantly related to Secretariat of all things!
> He's very happy to be a pasture ornament these days, but he still goes out on shorter trail rides and loves that too.
> 
> He's a ham
> View attachment 433388


He sounds like an absolute love. How lucky he was to find you and have a stable home for so many years!
My boy was also not treated well as a youngster in Ireland. It took a while for him to trust and he's always wary around new people. He's a sweetheart to handle now, my non horsy husband has no trouble with him although to ride he's very strong and onward, even at his age.


----------



## Boxer123

Loving all the horse pictures I used to ride as a child but haven’t for years.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Loving all the horse pictures I used to ride as a child but haven't for years.


Here's another few for you:
2 years ago winning a large class at a big show:















When I tell him he's eaten all the carrots!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Here's another few for you:
> 2 years ago winning a large class at a big show:
> View attachment 433393
> View attachment 433392
> 
> When I tell him he's eaten all the carrots!
> View attachment 433394


That last one is great. Such beautiful creatures.


----------



## Ringypie

A very unenthusiastic 11 miles today. No motivation with nothing to train for and it was raining. I didn’t half need a cuppa when we got home!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> A very unenthusiastic 11 miles today. No motivation with nothing to train for and it was raining. I didn't half need a cuppa when we got home!


Yes, but you got out there! Good for you! 
I'm still procrastinating my run on here with a cup of coffee


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Yes, but you got out there! Good for you!
> I'm still procrastinating my run on here with a cup of coffee


Put that coffee down it'll only make you need a wee.



Ringypie said:


> A very unenthusiastic 11 miles today. No motivation with nothing to train for and it was raining. I didn't half need a cuppa when we got home!


Good you got out no running for me today still tired from yesterday.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Yes, but you got out there! Good for you!
> I'm still procrastinating my run on here with a cup of coffee


If we hadn't agreed to meet our running club friends I would still be on the sofa!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're a better woman than me @Ringypie I just couldn't be bothered to get out the door, so well done on your 11 miles. I was home at 1am after working the bar at the sailing club as a favour to the club steward and I woke up at 5am and was too tired to think about running. I'm off tomorrow, so I shall aim to go then.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Put that coffee down it'll only make you need a wee.


I put the coffee down, but then teenagers woke up, I made them pancakes, then somehow I ended up peeling and am currently boiling 10 pounds of red potatoes. Don't ask! 
Run will still happen, just have to boil the potatoes first. 
I kept one to seed in case of the apocalypse, we'll have potatoes and pineapple in about 4 years  
We also have plenty of giant dandelion leaves all in the yard too since I haven't made it out to mow in ages!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're a better woman than me @Ringypie I just couldn't be bothered to get out the door, so well done on your 11 miles. I was home at 1am after working the bar at the sailing club as a favour to the club steward and I woke up at 5am and was too tired to think about running. I'm off tomorrow, so I shall aim to go then.


There is no way I'd have been running anywhere except back to bed after 4 hours sleep! Hope you get a good nights sleep and feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I put the coffee down, but then teenagers woke up, I made them pancakes, then somehow I ended up peeling and am currently boiling 10 pounds of red potatoes. Don't ask!
> Run will still happen, just have to boil the potatoes first.
> I kept one to seed in case of the apocalypse, we'll have potatoes and pineapple in about 4 years
> We also have plenty of giant dandelion leaves all in the yard too since I haven't made it out to mow in ages!


I know you said don't but I have to ask.... why were you boiling that many potatoes?


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I know you said don't but I have to ask.... why were you boiling that many potatoes?


Embarrassingly, we will actually eat that many potatoes in about 3 days. 
I have two teenagers who are very active, boy child alone will probably eat 5 pounds of those potatoes, plus pasta, plus half a box of cliff bars. And still need dinner


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Finally got out this morning, not for too far (end of the Prom and back - about 4.2 miles) but it was a gorgeous morning and one of my injured running buddies aka the Husband cycled alongside me for some company. Ignore the terrible grammar in his snapchat 

I hope to goodness that they don't say we can't get outside, like they have in Spain and Italy.


----------



## O2.0

That's a sweet photo Mrs Funkin! 

Got my 3.5 miles in yesterday. 
Schools have closed here so we're all home for the next 3 weeks. Well, I have to go in for a few hours today and tomorrow, but in my own time, so.... I can run without a headlamp for 3 weeks!!! Very exciting stuff


----------



## Ringypie

Everything is being cancelled! Unsurprisingly our 20 mile race on Sunday has been cancelled, running club tomorrow cancelled. It’s going to be really hard to stay motivated!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm still going to get out the door as much as I can - as long as I am two metres away from everyone else. Come on, we are lucky we live in nice places with lovely running routes and we are fit enough and able to get out the door. Think of all the folk that can't  

Don't lose heart Ringy. We have to just carry on as best as possible.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm still going to get out the door as much as I can - as long as I am two metres away from everyone else. Come on, we are lucky we live in nice places with lovely running routes and we are fit enough and able to get out the door. Think of all the folk that can't
> 
> Don't lose heart Ringy. We have to just carry on as best as possible.


That's very true. I just can't get my head around how it's all changed so quickly! Hopefully it's going to dry up a bit and perhaps we will be able to get up on the moor soon without wallowing in bogs!


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't lose heart Ringy. We have to just carry on as best as possible.


I thought I was handling everything okay, then I was a total cow to a woman who's dogs were chasing me. Granted, yes, her dogs were chasing me, out in the middle of the street, totally ignoring her - minding me more than her as I hollered at them "NO" and "get" and threw rocks at them.
And I deal with those blasted dogs all. the. time. and they always catch me off guard, and one is really sneaky and I don't trust her one bit, I think she would bite if she could. But still. 
I told her my neighbor had already threatened to shoot her dogs (she has, they chased her on her bike with her kids, she was pissed) and that she needs to control them, or someone will shoot them. She looked pretty shocked. I ran off. I felt bad a few strides later, then that damn bitch (the dog) got away from her and came after me again! So I yelled "control your damned dog!" Then I felt bad again... 
I have issues...


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> I thought I was handling everything okay, then I was a total cow to a woman who's dogs were chasing me. Granted, yes, her dogs were chasing me, out in the middle of the street, totally ignoring her - minding me more than her as I hollered at them "NO" and "get" and threw rocks at them.
> And I deal with those blasted dogs all. the. time. and they always catch me off guard, and one is really sneaky and I don't trust her one bit, I think she would bite if she could. But still.
> I told her my neighbor had already threatened to shoot her dogs (she has, they chased her on her bike with her kids, she was pissed) and that she needs to control them, or someone will shoot them. She looked pretty shocked. I ran off. I felt bad a few strides later, then that damn bitch (the dog) got away from her and came after me again! So I yelled "control your damned dog!" Then I felt bad again...
> I have issues...


That's awful! I really don't understand people who have dogs and don't train them! Or if they chase then they should only be off the lead where it's safe and they can't do any damage! Hope you are ok.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> That's awful! I really don't understand people who have dogs and don't train them! Or if they chase then they should only be off the lead where it's safe and they can't do any damage! Hope you are ok.


Oh I'm fine, the irony is that I have been dealing with these dogs for quite literally years. Their owners never come out. The house is well off the road, long driveway, no fence, and the dogs feel like the road is part of their territory. I have them mostly trained in that I have scared them enough, and I sort of know their invisible bubble, but today they had 'back up' in their eyes with their owner right behind them so they were particularly bold. It just annoyed me and I finally had a human to unload on. So I did


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t worry, I nearly shouted at a woman today about her dog. On the Prom, half a mile from home, small dog off the lead, running onto the “greensward” (grass area in front of beach huts, dogs must be on a lead there), woman screaming said dog’s name and going, “bloody dog, never does as it’s told”. I was very cross and as we ran past I muttered something about dogs without recall shouldn’t be off the lead...but she was oblivious. Next time I’ll tell her what for!

I hope you’re not too shaken  I’ve seen some pretty bad injuries from runners tripping over dogs.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope your ok @O2.0 im not surprised you got fed up with her I would have done ages ago.

I did a quiet 5km this morning I think it's important to keep running it really reduces anxiety. I've been getting quite worried so I've put myself on a news ban. No morning tv just re runs of Miranda. No looking at the news website. I was off and out at 6:15 am this morning beautiful day. Loki joined me then I walked Sox.


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie maybe do your 20 mile on your own or just you and hubby?


----------



## immum

Just discovered this thread and read quite a lot of it!
I'm a runner, or jogger to be more accurate. Usually run 5 miles twice a week, have done for about 8 years.
Never challenged myself to run more than Race for Life until this year when work decided to enter a team in the Milton Keynes half marathon in May. Thought I'd give it a try....
Found the training so far hard work but enjoyable, even though I've been plagued with niggling injuries (wish I was 10 years younger, am now 50). Just got to the stage where they are almost gone and managed my first 10 mile run last week in 1hr 55, which I was really pleased with.
Now MK is also postponed until September! Devastated, but not surprised. Really feel for everyone who's races have been postponed.
The worst thing for me is, I now have to train during all the hot weather, and anything over 10 degrees is too hot for me! I still run when it's hot but don't enjoy it, no idea how I'm going to cope. But I WILL do it!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Just discovered this thread and read quite a lot of it!
> I'm a runner, or jogger to be more accurate. Usually run 5 miles twice a week, have done for about 8 years.
> Never challenged myself to run more than Race for Life until this year when work decided to enter a team in the Milton Keynes half marathon in May. Thought I'd give it a try....
> Found the training so far hard work but enjoyable, even though I've been plagued with niggling injuries (wish I was 10 years younger, am now 50). Just got to the stage where they are almost gone and managed my first 10 mile run last week in 1hr 55, which I was really pleased with.
> Now MK is also postponed until September! Devastated, but not surprised. Really feel for everyone who's races have been postponed.
> The worst thing for me is, I now have to train during all the hot weather, and anything over 10 degrees is too hot for me! I still run when it's hot but don't enjoy it, no idea how I'm going to cope. But I WILL do it!


Welcome I hate running in the heat to. This is why a lot of marathons are April I think. I don't know if it's for you but I get up really early in the summer and run then. Still hot some days but there is something beautiful about a 5am run. I was looking at doing the MK marathon nice and flat I think.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Welcome I hate running in the heat to. This is why a lot of marathons are April I think. I don't know if it's for you but I get up really early in the summer and run then. Still hot some days but there is something beautiful about a 5am run. I was looking at doing the MK marathon nice and flat I think.


Thanks @Boxer123. I've never been able to run in the morning, my legs just won't go! That's another thing that worries me about the race! I'm an evening runner, when it's hot I go out after 9pm, but that's not ideal for 2hr runs. I'm going to have to bite the bullet and do some practise morning runs at some point though.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Thanks @Boxer123. I've never been able to run in the morning, my legs just won't go! That's another thing that worries me about the race! I'm an evening runner, when it's hot I go out after 9pm, but that's not ideal for 2hr runs. I'm going to have to bite the bullet and do some practise morning runs at some point though.


I used to be the same but then boxers came into my life and now I'm up very early you do get used to it I promise. I now struggle to run in the evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @immum  Nice to see you here!

I'm making plans for my run in the morning...I can't WAIT to get out after the day I've had today!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @immum  Nice to see you here!
> 
> I'm making plans for my run in the morning...I can't WAIT to get out after the day I've had today!


Oh no what happened?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well @Boxer123 you may not know but I am a midwife, working in a hospital antenatal clinic. So you can imagine the fun I've had today. Actually, some of it *was* fun but a lot of it wasn't! Pesky COVID-19.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @Boxer123 you may not know but I am a midwife, working in a hospital antenatal clinic. So you can imagine the fun I've had today. Actually, some of it *was* fun but a lot of it wasn't! Pesky COVID-19.


I didn't realise wow that's amazing I bet all of the new mums are terrified I would be.


----------



## Boxer123

You definitely need a run and a glass of wine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've had a beer from Hawaii and some S&V Ringos...you are right, there are some seriously frightened folk out there.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had a beer from Hawaii and some S&V Ringos...you are right, there are some seriously frightened folk out there.


Do you do long shifts ? I have massive respect for anyone working in the NHS at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, my role changed a year and a bit ago so my days are "normal" now. I spent 15 years in community doing on calls, nights, weekends and (don't judge me for putting my cat above almost all else!) fancied a change when we got Oscar, as he HATED me being called out. He used to shout at me when I would get up and get dressed at 2am to drive to a home birth!


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> there are some seriously frightened folk out there.


 

Thank you for what you do!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No, my role changed a year and a bit ago so my days are "normal" now. I spent 15 years in community doing on calls, nights, weekends and (don't judge me for putting my cat above almost all else!) fancied a change when we got Oscar, as he HATED me being called out. He used to shout at me when I would get up and get dressed at 2am to drive to a home birth!


No judgment here my whole life revolves around the boxers lol my job is more doggy friendly than my old job. I can just imagine you being told off lol.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> @Ringypie maybe do your 20 mile on your own or just you and hubby?


I'm not sure we have the enthusiasm - think we might just try to enjoy a few weekends without the pressure of running that distance.
We did 4 miles tonight with a couple of running club friends. Felt much better than Sunday!! Think that's what we are going to do on running club nights - small groups.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Just discovered this thread and read quite a lot of it!
> I'm a runner, or jogger to be more accurate. Usually run 5 miles twice a week, have done for about 8 years.
> Never challenged myself to run more than Race for Life until this year when work decided to enter a team in the Milton Keynes half marathon in May. Thought I'd give it a try....
> Found the training so far hard work but enjoyable, even though I've been plagued with niggling injuries (wish I was 10 years younger, am now 50). Just got to the stage where they are almost gone and managed my first 10 mile run last week in 1hr 55, which I was really pleased with.
> Now MK is also postponed until September! Devastated, but not surprised. Really feel for everyone who's races have been postponed.
> The worst thing for me is, I now have to train during all the hot weather, and anything over 10 degrees is too hot for me! I still run when it's hot but don't enjoy it, no idea how I'm going to cope. But I WILL do it!


Hello and welcome!! I know exactly how you feel about your half - you've probably seen that I was supposed to be doing London. So disappointing isn't it when you've spent so so many hours training. Still hopefully we will still get the chance to run rather than it being cancelled altogether.
Funny thing is I feel I run better when it's warm, perhaps due to a childhood in the Middle East. I find everything hurts less!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well @Boxer123 you may not know but I am a midwife, working in a hospital antenatal clinic. So you can imagine the fun I've had today. Actually, some of it *was* fun but a lot of it wasn't! Pesky COVID-19.


Thank you so much Mrs F. A very testing time for you all.


----------



## O2.0

Lovely 5 miles in the daylight, only got chased by 2 dogs, they were little and their heart wasn't fully in it  
Saw some pretty signs of spring that make me happy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm off today (thank goodness I'm only part time, though that may change I suppose) and did 5.5 miles this morning. Not the glorious sunshine of Monday but nonetheless it was lovely to be out. I have my bouncer on his bike again for company  

Sadly the parkrun announcement has arrived today, saying all parkrun events are cancelled worldwide. I suspect it will be well into 2021 before it returns. In fact I think it will be Summer next year before anything starts to feel even vaguely normal - by which point that won't be the normal. 

Hope everyone is doing okay. I'm trying not to be too anxious.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm off today (thank goodness I'm only part time, though that may change I suppose) and did 5.5 miles this morning. Not the glorious sunshine of Monday but nonetheless it was lovely to be out. I have my bouncer on his bike again for company
> 
> Sadly the parkrun announcement has arrived today, saying all parkrun events are cancelled worldwide. I suspect it will be well into 2021 before it returns. In fact I think it will be Summer next year before anything starts to feel even vaguely normal - by which point that won't be the normal.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay. I'm trying not to be too anxious.


3 miles for me this morning after the boxers walk. I'm trying not to get to anxious but it is bubbling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that continuing to get out and running/walking will help with the anxiety - for as long as we are allowed to, anyway. I am dreading it becoming like Spain or Italy here in the UK, whereby we can't get out except to work or the shops. I guess on the plus side we will all save money from not going out and not having to buy new clothes as there will be nowhere to go to wear them. 

I'm going to try to eat well, keep getting out in the fresh air even on the days I don't run, try to keep in as good a shape as I can, so that when I get COVID-19 (which I most surely will!), I can kick it's bum and get back to normal as quickly as possible.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think that continuing to get out and running/walking will help with the anxiety - for as long as we are allowed to, anyway. I am dreading it becoming like Spain or Italy here in the UK, whereby we can't get out except to work or the shops. I guess on the plus side we will all save money from not going out and not having to buy new clothes as there will be nowhere to go to wear them.
> 
> I'm going to try to eat well, keep getting out in the fresh air even on the days I don't run, try to keep in as good a shape as I can, so that when I get COVID-19 (which I most surely will!), I can kick it's bum and get back to normal as quickly as possible.


I totally agree. I know my mental health will take a downturn if I can't run or ride. I am very very bad at staying within the same 4 walls! I hope that if people are sensible it won't come to that.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think that continuing to get out and running/walking will help with the anxiety - for as long as we are allowed to, anyway.


Oh absolutely. I've actually been wondering if they make us "shelter in place" how it would look for us. At least we have lots of outdoor space, it would be awful if we were in a big city, high rise apartment and no place to get out. Am feeling very grateful right now. I think I really would lose it if I couldn't go outside!


----------



## havoc

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think that continuing to get out and running/walking will help with the anxiety


I find it does and generally staying fit and strong is good for the immune system. Doesn't mean you won't get the virus but they are saying that those who exercise get it less severely and for a shorter time. That's why Boris kept mentioning it the other evening. There's no need to stop if you can just keep your distance from others.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh absolutely. I've actually been wondering if they make us "shelter in place" how it would look for us. At least we have lots of outdoor space, it would be awful if we were in a big city, high rise apartment and no place to get out. Am feeling very grateful right now. I think I really would lose it if I couldn't go outside!


We are lucky that our road turns into a footpath which leads up onto the moor so I'm hoping that we can go up there a bit more (it's not really been the weather all winter - any hint of rain and the fog comes down).


----------



## Ringypie

havoc said:


> I find it does and generally staying fit and strong is good for the immune system. Doesn't mean you won't get the virus but they are saying that those who exercise get it less severely and for a shorter time. That's why Boris kept mentioning it the other evening. There's no need to stop if you can just keep your distance from others.


My marathon training might not have been for nothing after all!


----------



## O2.0

So remember the new neighbors who I'm convinced think I'm crazy 'cause the only time I see them is when I'm out running in the dark in the rain? 
And it's become awkward to introduce myself as it's been too long? 

Well yesterday I bit the bullet and put a note in their mailbox saying we're not in the vulnerable group, and if we can help in any way, we'd be happy to. Put my phone number on there. 
Last night I got a lovely text thanking me for the note, introducing herself and her husband, said thank you but they're fine. She's a nurse, and offering to help us if we need anything. 

So yay! No more awkward not knowing the neighbors and she seems very nice!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went out on our club run last night, we have strict instructions to try and keep us all safe and the runs going.

I now have a great excuse for being at the back, I'm practising social distancing Ha Ha!!!!

Our last race of the season has been postponed though 

3.4 miles done

Even though I still don't like running, I love canicross and I'm convinced the past year of sticking to the running has made me healthier.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve had a little niggle in my ankle the last couple of days so haven’t run just walking. I’m going to give it one more day of rest I hope I can run at the weekend as I feel I’m going mad.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Went out on our club run last night, we have strict instructions to try and keep us all safe and the runs going.
> 
> I now have a great excuse for being at the back, I'm practising social distancing Ha Ha!!!!
> 
> Our last race of the season has been postponed though
> 
> 3.4 miles done
> 
> Even though I still don't like running, I love canicross and I'm convinced the past year of sticking to the running has made me healthier.


Sorry about your race but glad your running club is still going. Ours is shut down indefinitely and they've told us we must meet up with each other to only run in small groups and try to stick to the lanes rather than the town so as not to upset the residents!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've had a little niggle in my ankle the last couple of days so haven't run just walking. I'm going to give it one more day of rest I hope I can run at the weekend as I feel I'm going mad.


Oh no! Hope it feels better so you can get out there again very soon!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no! Hope it feels better so you can get out there again very soon!


Thank you it's not terrible you know when ur trying to decide if you should run or not. Just a niggle.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you it's not terrible you know when ur trying to decide if you should run or not. Just a niggle.


it's difficult isn't it! Don't want to make it worse but equally don't want to leave it too long without running!


----------



## Ringypie

4.3 miles tonight. Feeling rather low and struggling a bit after a tough day at work so really hammered myself, do feel a bit better for it (and pleased - Strava says I am 4th quickest lady out of 74 on the horrid hill towards the finish. I REALLY pushed going up there as I do like to practice my sprint finish but started a bit earlier than I should have so had to use an awful lot of willpower to keep going!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 4.3 miles tonight. Feeling rather low and struggling a bit after a tough day at work so really hammered myself, do feel a bit better for it (and pleased - Strava says I am 4th quickest lady out of 74 on the horrid hill towards the finish. I REALLY pushed going up there as I do like to practice my sprint finish but started a bit earlier than I should have so had to use an awful lot of willpower to keep going!


Fantastic well done what line of work are you in ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fantastic well done what line of work are you in ?


Local government. Totally depressing day of cancelling things and we are the universal scapegoat, always being criticised. I shouldn't take it to heart but it's hard not to let the nasty comments get to me.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Local government. Totally depressing day of cancelling things and we are the universal scapegoat, always being criticised. I shouldn't take it to heart but it's hard not to let the nasty comments get to me.


You would have thought people would realise that events are going to be cancelled by now. My mum works as a receptionist in the doctors people have been horrible to her all day. Her favourite one was the woman who angrily asked when this would finish.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You would have thought people would realise that events are going to be cancelled by now. My mum works as a receptionist in the doctors people have been horrible to her all day. Her favourite one was the woman who angrily asked when this would finish.


Sadly it seems in certain lines of work people think it's ok to be vile to you when it really isn't! I hope your mum is ok, it's a stressful enough time for us all without that too!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sadly it seems in certain lines of work people think it's ok to be vile to you when it really isn't! I hope your mum is ok, it's a stressful enough time for us all without that too!


She's a tough old boot they get a short shrift she may well scare the virus off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I obviously can't type anything here about how people have been today. Many have been lovely - but many haven't. It's hideous, my brain is hurting and I would mostly would like to sit and cry. People WILL NOT stay in. Even when they live in a house with someone who is ill, they WILL NOT self isolate and still think coming to the hospital for something routine is perfectly okay "because it's their right to have XXX test". 

And we have months and months of this to come. Some of my annual leave for next week has been cancelled and I can't get the only batch number of Whiskas that Oscar will eat. That was the final straw earlier. I nearly was crying in the supermarket.

Can't wait to go for a run in the morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I obviously can't type anything here about how people have been today. Many have been lovely - but many haven't. It's hideous, my brain is hurting and I would mostly would like to sit and cry. People WILL NOT stay in. Even when they live in a house with someone who is ill, they WILL NOT self isolate and still think coming to the hospital for something routine is perfectly okay "because it's their right to have XXX test".
> 
> And we have months and months of this to come. Some of my annual leave for next week has been cancelled and I can't get the only batch number of Whiskas that Oscar will eat. That was the final straw earlier. I nearly was crying in the supermarket.
> 
> Can't wait to go for a run in the morning.


Poor you. My mum said people were calling about routine things she thinks because they are off work very frustrating. The boxers send hugs. Loki is leading the way in relaxing in crisis.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm enjoying this at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Loki, I could most certainly do with lessons in being THAT relaxed  Thanks @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I obviously can't type anything here about how people have been today. Many have been lovely - but many haven't. It's hideous, my brain is hurting and I would mostly would like to sit and cry. People WILL NOT stay in. Even when they live in a house with someone who is ill, they WILL NOT self isolate and still think coming to the hospital for something routine is perfectly okay "because it's their right to have XXX test".
> 
> And we have months and months of this to come. Some of my annual leave for next week has been cancelled and I can't get the only batch number of Whiskas that Oscar will eat. That was the final straw earlier. I nearly was crying in the supermarket.
> 
> Can't wait to go for a run in the morning.


I am so sad people are being like that Mrs F. You are all doing an amazing job, just hang in there and keep up the running. What are you planning for tomorrow?


----------



## O2.0

@Mrs Funkin and @Ringypie I hope you're both feeling better. Hugs from afar from me.

I had an eye doctor appointment today and called first to see if I should even come. They said to come, there's a stop at the door where they actually took my temperature and asked me if I'd traveled or been sick lately. Met a new doctor and we didn't shake hands which was very weird. I'm so used to "Hi, I'm Dr. X nice to meet you" *extends hand*

I stopped by the store on my way home eyes dilated (that was fun on a bright sunny day) and did my usual shop which looks like panic buying because I have teenagers to feed. I felt like I needed a sign that says "I'm not panic buying, I always buy 4 bunches of bananas!" Fortunately it's a local shop and folks know me, but still...

I hope we either get used to the new normal soon, or this passes soon. I don't like it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> I am so sad people are being like that Mrs F. You are all doing an amazing job, just hang in there and keep up the running. What are you planning for tomorrow?


Don't know really, Ringy. I shall put on my parkrun tee shirt and just bibble around (avoiding the park we normally run in!) until I want to stop. Maybe four miles? Maybe more? Don't know...I'll see how weary I feel when I get going!


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> I obviously can't type anything here about how people have been today. Many have been lovely - but many haven't. It's hideous, my brain is hurting and I would mostly would like to sit and cry. People WILL NOT stay in. Even when they live in a house with someone who is ill, they WILL NOT self isolate and still think coming to the hospital for something routine is perfectly okay "because it's their right to have XXX test".
> 
> And we have months and months of this to come. Some of my annual leave for next week has been cancelled and I can't get the only batch number of Whiskas that Oscar will eat. That was the final straw earlier. I nearly was crying in the supermarket.
> 
> Can't wait to go for a run in the morning.


I could actually hear the frustration in Boris Johnson tonight trying to explain to the journalists very diplomatically I have explained about social distancing, explained about isolation. I am shutting pubs etc for the welfare of everyone. Pleading again with panic buyers. Who will be the first to complain if something major happens. He might as well talk to the wall, he keeps saying there is enough for everyone but no one seems to listen.

I honestly don't understand people @Mrs Funkin why people are not trying to protect people like you and others it's ridiculous


----------



## Boxer123

Hope your all feeling better today. I'm going to follow @Mrs Funkin and go out of a bibble my foot feels better now the boys have had a good run in the field.

I went to the pet shop for the weekly shop they were well stocked and offering to do free delivery for people stuck at home which is really nice. I did by a big bag of kibble instead of a small one.

Happy running all. I've noticed it's quiet on Strava except for my old head teacher. He is training for an iron man and will continue whatever happens I think !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went for 4 and a half miles...with my cycling bouncer and wearing the first ever parkrun tee shirt I got (long before it was parkrun!)  I've decided I will wear a different parkrun tee shirt each Saturday morning. I really like this picture as I think I look like a normal person, rather than the person I was 47 lbs ago.










Hope you are all okay. Glad your foot feels better @Boxer123


----------



## O2.0

Okay I'm just going to have to ask...
What the heck *is* a parkrun?! :Bag

I've been reading about it for oh... years now, and I have a picture in my head of a park and a run, but I'm not really sure I totally have it right! :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh  It was started October 2004 by a chap who was injured, couldn't run, thought he'd get his mates together for a 5km run on a Saturday morning, at Bushy Park in Teddington with 13 running. We started running it in 2006 (my first one there were 144 runners I think, now regularly 1200 runners at that first event!) and because of it I've done marathons, husband took up triathlon and Ironman because of people he met there. There are now hundreds of events all over the world, including Canada and the States...but they are all currently cancelled. I can't wait for the first one back...though I think it won't be until 2021!

www.parkrun.com


----------



## O2.0

AH! Thank you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So @O2.0 you pretty much had it, except the locations are not just parks now...some are on the seafront too


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> So @O2.0 you pretty much had it, except the locations are not just parks now...some are on the seafront too


And it's always a 5K? 
I love that they're free too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, always a 5k, so very accessible to people of all fitness levels. It's such an incredible thing.


----------



## Cleo38

There is a local parkrun in the village near me & I can't believe how many people (of all ages & abilities) take part. It's a great community event & fantastic way to keep active & make friends.

I say all that but of course I don't partake coz I'm a miserable, anti-social old cow bag!


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I say all that but of course I don't partake coz I'm a miserable, anti-social old cow bag!


I didn't think I was that antisocial, but I do much prefer to run by myself. 
In hindsight, the road races I've done - meh... not a huge fan. I do love the Ultra community and enjoy running those races, but they're also pretty solitary, folks spread out pretty quickly and the numbers are generally so small you end up by yourself.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I nice 5.5 mile loop the head wind coming back was ridiculous though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I also really prefer to run on my own, or with one other person (generally husband when he wants a slow run!)...but I do love parkrun. Not for the running really, just for the social side


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Well I nice 5.5 mile loop the head wind coming back was ridiculous though.


I changed my route on the way home as the headwind on the Promenade was ridiculous  I share your pain!


----------



## O2.0

Oh I hate a headwind! I'd rather run in cold rain than being knocked backwards by wind! I bet it's bad close to the shores!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went for 4 and a half miles...with my cycling bouncer and wearing the first ever parkrun tee shirt I got (long before it was parkrun!)  I've decided I will wear a different parkrun tee shirt each Saturday morning. I really like this picture as I think I look like a normal person, rather than the person I was 47 lbs ago.
> 
> View attachment 433909
> 
> 
> Hope you are all okay. Glad your foot feels better @Boxer123


You look great! Well done on your weight loss - a great achievement!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well I nice 5.5 mile loop the head wind coming back was ridiculous though.


It was awful out on Ringo this morning - I nearly got blown off him! I can't say either of us enjoyed our ride much. Hoping it's less windy tomorrow as we are hoping to run on the moors and it's bleak up there when the wind is up!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was awful out on Ringo this morning - I nearly got blown off him! I can't say either of us enjoyed our ride much. Hoping it's less windy tomorrow as we are hoping to run on the moors and it's bleak up there when the wind is up!


The last part was on a disused air field it was like a wind tunnel. A moors rum sounds lovely.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> A moors rum


Tee hee  *hic*

:Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Tee hee  *hic*
> 
> :Hilarious


Freudian slip ! It's been a long week in lockdown with Loki.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Freudian slip ! It's been a long week in lockdown with Loki.


Aren't you glad you have him for entertainment?  Bates is loving having us all home all the time 

I managed a not quite 5 mile run, it was so hot and I didn't feel like doing a mini loop to make it all the way to 5 so I stopped at 4.87. My obsessive side is slowly trying to deal with that number...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Aren't you glad you have him for entertainment?  Bates is loving having us all home all the time
> 
> I managed a not quite 5 mile run, it was so hot and I didn't feel like doing a mini loop to make it all the way to 5 so I stopped at 4.87. My obsessive side is slowly trying to deal with that number...


I'm the same I like to have a whole or half number. The boxers are very much enjoying the extra company I've had lots of Loki cuddles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, you should have done a bit of Garmin Drizzling @O2.0 - I've been known to run around the green where we live to make it a whole number


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, you should have done a bit of Garmin Drizzling @O2.0 - I've been known to run around the green where we live to make it a whole number


I do the same up and down the road.


----------



## Boxer123

Quick 5km this morning went through the woods which was very muddy and had to climb over trees. It's lovely and sunny but very cold. Got a runny nose as you do and had a moment of panic thinking I had the virus. Unsettling times.

Now I need a cuppa but can't move due to Loki cuddles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I do the same up and down the road.


Me too! I can't cope if I don't finish either on a mile or half mile!
Off out in a bit for a run in the sun!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Me too! I can't cope if I don't finish either on a mile or half mile!
> Off out in a bit for a run in the sun!


Enjoy it's lovely out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Six miles for me this morning. Spent some of it chuckling at a few pairs of folk moaning that they had to go for a run outside now their gym has closed. Heh. One pair was two rather muscly men who obviously don’t often do cardio, it did make me smile


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Six miles for me this morning. Spent some of it chuckling at a few pairs of folk moaning that they had to go for a run outside now their gym has closed. Heh. One pair was two rather muscly men who obviously don't often do cardio, it did make me smile


That's very funny!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had the most lovely run, a route I’ve not done before. We went up through the woods beside the river. Quite an ascent and scramble through mud and hopping across stepping stones before making it back to the road. It was just beautiful and so much fun. Just what I needed as I was feeling rather down - today we should have been doing our last 20 mile race before London. I wish I had taken my phone so I could show you how lovely it was!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've had the most lovely run, a route I've not done before. We went up through the woods beside the river. Quite an ascent and scramble through mud and hopping across stepping stones before making it back to the road. It was just beautiful and so much fun. Just what I needed as I was feeling rather down - today we should have been doing our last 20 mile race before London. I wish I had taken my phone so I could show you how lovely it was!


It's lovely out today very summary. Took Loki out he was a douche barked at a family on bikes from a distance got to hot. Came home changed my coat got Sox and bumped into them again this time with well behaved dog they looked confused.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's lovely out today very summary. Took Loki out he was a douche barked at a family on bikes from a distance got to hot. Came home changed my coat got Sox and bumped into them again this time with well behaved dog they looked confused.


There's a cold cold wind down here so we didn't go on the moor today as originally planned. But in the woods there was enough sun and we were sheltered so it was very pleasant! 
Haha they must have been so confused! Are both dogs the same colour?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> There's a cold cold wind down here so we didn't go on the moor today as originally planned. But in the woods there was enough sun and we were sheltered so it was very pleasant!
> Haha they must have been so confused! Are both dogs the same colour?


Yes I think they look different but lots of people get them mixed up.


----------



## Boxer123

Only difference is Loki is a massive douche.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Only difference is Loki is a massive douche.


Haha I was wondering whether they were similar enough that they thought it was the same dog!


----------



## O2.0

Sounds great @Ringypie 

A quick 5K for me today, wasn't really feeling it, but I'm glad I got out there.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Only difference is Loki is a massive douche.


I do think Sox is a broken boxer  

That must have been funny! Your boys don't look alike to me, but I can see how non dog obsessed people might think so.


----------



## Cleo38

I know all the sh*t that going on is awful but am so grateful I can run nearly every day now. And today was such a great run, I am also so grateful that my body works well enough to do this as it's been such a massive help to my stress levels in this worrying time.

And I was extra grateful that the strong head wind was blowing in the direction which meant I had to fight it for the initial 2miles rather than at the end when I was tired. Amazing just how much of a difference that small thing makes


----------



## O2.0

Cleo38 said:


> I know all the sh*t that going on is awful but am so grateful I can run nearly every day now. And today was such a great run, I am so grateful that my body works well enough to do this as it's been such a massive help to my stress levels in this worrying time.
> 
> And I was extra grateful that the strong head wind was blowing in the direction which meant I had to fight it for the initial 2miles rather than at the end when I was tired. Amazing just how much of a difference that small thing makes


I refuse to believe head winds are small things, they make a massive difference.

And yes, I'm really loving not having to get up at stupid o'clock to run in the dark. Small things to be grateful for in a time of crisis.


----------



## Cleo38

O2.0 said:


> I refuse to believe head winds are small things, they make a massive difference.
> 
> And yes, I'm really loving not having to get up at stupid o'clock to run in the dark. Small things to be grateful for in a time of crisis.


The winds round here are unreal. It is soooo flat (I live in Norfolk which is known for it's lack of hills!) & people think running here is easier but they forget that the winds here are dreadful as there is no landscape to shield you from it. When the UK had 60-70mph winds I couldn't even walk the routes I run so gave up & used my treadmill instead.

I could have gone to the forest to run but I wanted to be on the farm tracks which are even so I could just run without thinking of my feet & have more of a meditative run if that makes sense … It worked a treat. I feel so good now & yes, small things to be grateful for


----------



## lullabydream

Cleo38 said:


> I live in Norfolk which is known for it's lack of hills


But but.. There's a Norfolk Mountain Dog surely there are mountains?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I do think Sox is a broken boxer
> 
> That must have been funny! Your boys don't look alike to me, but I can see how non dog obsessed people might think so.


He is he's such a good boy he gets so sensitive to everything. He is so calm as well. Will go for a walk off lead and stay by my side. Then there is Loki ...

@Cleo38 i know what you mean it is a life saver. I always feel better after a run.


----------



## Boxer123

Can I ask what everyone thinks about long runs this will sound silly but I’m worried about compromising my immune system if I push myself ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How long is your long @Boxer123 ? Are you fit and well (I assume so but you never know!)? Is your body used to running long?


----------



## Ringypie

Cleo38 said:


> The winds round here are unreal. It is soooo flat (I live in Norfolk which is known for it's lack of hills!) & people think running here is easier but they forget that the winds here are dreadful as there is no landscape to shield you from it. When the UK had 60-70mph winds I couldn't even walk the routes I run so gave up & used my treadmill instead.
> 
> I could have gone to the forest to run but I wanted to be on the farm tracks which are even so I could just run without thinking of my feet & have more of a meditative run if that makes sense … It worked a treat. I feel so good now & yes, small things to be grateful for


Many years ago I lived in Suffolk. There were a couple of hills in the village. Then I moved to Devon. Now we DO have hills here! Funny thing is I actually find a flat run almost harder than a hilly one as I feel I need to keep my speed up, whereas the hills slow me and then I get a breather on the way back down. I did my first completely flat 10 miler last year and massively overdid it!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> How long is your long @Boxer123 ? Are you fit and well (I assume so but you never know!)? Is your body used to running long?


I would guess as long as you don't try running 20 miles when you normally run 5 you should be ok?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> How long is your long @Boxer123 ? Are you fit and well (I assume so but you never know!)? Is your body used to running long?


I'm building back up again last week I got to 10 miles. So I'd be looking at 11 or 12. In the past I've run marathons and ultras but have lost fitness. I would like to get ready for a possible autumn marathon/ultra but am second guessing everything I do now.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm building back up again last week I got to 10 miles. So I'd be looking at 11 or 12. In the past I've run marathons and ultras but have lost fitness. I would like to get ready for a possible autumn marathon/ultra but am second guessing everything I do now.


Wow!! If you've done the training for ultras I'm sure you know better than most how to look after your body and increase distance without damage! I am in awe if anyone who runs such distances!
I really really hope that we are still able to run and they don't lock us down completely.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Wow!! If you've done the training for ultras I'm sure you know better than most how to look after your body and increase distance without damage! I am in awe if anyone who runs such distances!
> I really really hope that we are still able to run and they don't lock us down completely.


I was looking at my garden today thinking I could jog around it if needed boring yes. I do know my body but I'm driving my self mad with worry. When I was ultra training I'd do 22 miles one day and 20 the next as well as walking boxers.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I was looking at my garden today thinking I could jog around it if needed boring yes. I do know my body but I'm driving my self mad with worry. When I was ultra training I'd do 22 miles one day and 20 the next as well as walking boxers.


I'd have to run round and round Ringo's field.... and it's not a big field so it wouldn't be much fun!!
I'm in even more awe of you now! I felt my 20 miler for a good few days, no way I'd be doing 2 of those in a week, let alone the next day!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'd have to run round and round Ringo's field.... and it's not a big field so it wouldn't be much fun!!
> I'm in even more awe of you now! I felt my 20 miler for a good few days, no way I'd be doing 2 of those in a week, let alone the next day!


I'm not in shape like that at the moment but would like to get back to it I have a 50 mile race I have unfinished business with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Boxer123 I reckon you're grand to do those kind of distances, given your background. Get out there and enjoy - just listen to your body and if you are weary have an extra day or two of rest  Next thing, you'll be saying "Oh just toddled out for a 30 miler"


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Boxer123 I reckon you're grand to do those kind of distances, given your background. Get out there and enjoy - just listen to your body and if you are weary have an extra day or two of rest  Next thing, you'll be saying "Oh just toddled out for a 30 miler"


Good advice. Hopefully get a long one in next weekend.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm not in shape like that at the moment but would like to get back to it I have a 50 mile race I have unfinished business with.


50 miles!!!!! Which race is that?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm not in shape like that at the moment but would like to get back to it I have a 50 mile race I have unfinished business with.


50 miles!!!!! Which race is that?

Sorry managed to post twice in my amazement at someone running that distance!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 50 miles!!!!! Which race is that?
> 
> Sorry managed to post twice in my amazement at someone running that distance!


Thames Trot 50 I pulled out at about 30 miles as I fell over last time.


----------



## Ringypie

Thank goodness.... we can still run for now. I am so grateful that we live in a rural area where we don’t meet many people out and about. Stay well everyone


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am so happy we can still get out for now. I feel another "Run Every Day" coming upon me...! Not least because all I want to do is eat crisps and drink cider!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am so happy we can still get out for now. I feel another "Run Every Day" coming upon me...! Not least because all I want to do is eat crisps and drink cider!


If I'm sent home from work I'll join you. My mental health is taking a hammering from this and running really does help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm doing 20 minutes a day minimum...on the days I would usually run, it will be more. 

Until they redeploy me to ITU and get C-19 (oh dear, I'm really quite frightened about it).


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm doing 20 minutes a day minimum...on the days I would usually run, it will be more.
> 
> Until they redeploy me to ITU and get C-19 (oh dear, I'm really quite frightened about it).


I've said it before but thank you Mrs F to you and your colleagues who can't stay safe at home. So very grateful to you all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

xxx


----------



## Boxer123

I hope everyone is ok. I did a swift 4 miles with boxers this morning. I’m going to try to get up earlier tomorrow I think.


----------



## O2.0

We are not on lockdown - yet, but there have been orders to disperse groups of 3 or more. I think mainly for the beaches and parks. 
Fortunately we're so rural that our ability to get outside in nature won't be affected much, I can still go for a 5 mile run and not see a soul, heck I can go up and down our road if I need to. I'm so incredibly grateful for that right now! 

In fact off for a run after I finish my coffee


----------



## Ringypie

Hubby and I went out for a speedy 4 miles tonight. It was another beautiful evening although there was was a bit of a headwind up the long slow hill home. We are going to try to run every day - the lanes are so quiet round here we don’t bump into many people.


----------



## immum

First time out after an enforced 10 datys off due to surgery to remove a basal cell carcinoma from my nose. Was dreading it as I hate "missing" a run, but managed 5 miles comfortably. It was a lovely evening for running and not many people about.
We have been given the option to run the MK half marathon virtually, which is an interesting idea. Can run your own route any time between certain dates and upload a screenshot from Strava or similar to get your medal. I am considering it, as I could then run in the evening which is my preferred time, and pick a day when the weather is good, and not have to train in the summer! It won't be the same though, and I wonder if I'll regret not doing the actual event. Anyway, plenty of time to think about it.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> First time out after an enforced 10 datys off due to surgery to remove a basal cell carcinoma from my nose. Was dreading it as I hate "missing" a run, but managed 5 miles comfortably. It was a lovely evening for running and not many people about.
> We have been given the option to run the MK half marathon virtually, which is an interesting idea. Can run your own route any time between certain dates and upload a screenshot from Strava or similar to get your medal. I am considering it, as I could then run in the evening which is my preferred time, and pick a day when the weather is good, and not have to train in the summer! It won't be the same though, and I wonder if I'll regret not doing the actual event. Anyway, plenty of time to think about it.


Hope that you are healing well. That's good that you can virtually do your run, at least your training won't be for nothing!


----------



## Boxer123

I did 4 miles down the river this morning I like the idea of a virtual run @immum.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 434308
> I did 4 miles down the river this morning I like the idea of a virtual run @immum.


White star runnning are doing some virtual races too if you are interested?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> White star runnning are doing some virtual races too if you are interested?


What is that ? Loki wants to know if he gets a medal.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> What is that ? Loki wants to know if he gets a medal.


https://whitestarclothing.co.uk/collections/new-arrivals/products/virtual-races


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was awake at 4am, thinking about stuff, we eventually gave up and got up. Did the Club La Santa "Morning Gymnastics" routine (you'll have done this if you've ever been to CLS) and then headed out for a run in the sunshine, with my cycling bouncer again. Not far, only 3.3 miles but hopefully a bit longer tomorrow, then I'm at work Friday on my second cancelled A/L day of the week (booo) so it will be another evening run unless I wake up at 4am again!

Here I am in the lounge doing Morning Gymnastics  I'm a total doofus but that's okay.










Here we are after the run...I have a self-imposed "rule" about posting a smiling photo of myself on/after each run on the FB group where we "Run Every Day".










Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Ringypie

6 miles today. A bit longer than planned as we were planning on doing a sort of lollipop shaped route but as we were just heading back to the stalk of the lolly we had to go under a railway bridge - and it was completely flooded for about 25 metres. We knew it was flooded over the winter but thought surely it had dried up by now. Obviously not! Now I’m not normally worried by water crossings but it was stagnant and stinking and deep! There was no way I was going through that so we turned back - luckily there is a nice footpath which cut off some of the distance!


----------



## MissKittyKat

4.6 miles this evening, the longest distance I've ever done. Took just over an hour at a pace of 13min/mile ish. Was proper happy with myself as would have thought my pace would drop of further than that as I increased distance.









I do need longer arms though, it's just not possible to take a reasonable selfie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done  Hope you enjoyed it.


Thanks, I did actually. X


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 4.6 miles this evening, the longest distance I've ever done. Took just over an hour at a pace of 13min/mile ish. Was proper happy with myself as would have thought my pace would drop of further than that as I increased distance.
> 
> View attachment 434340
> 
> I do need longer arms though, it's just not possible to take a reasonable selfie


well done!
I'm envious you and @Mrs Funkin both look lovely after you've run whereas I look like a sweaty tomato!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha Ringy! I am well renowned for being a beetroot when I run...it’s just I am (luckily) better looking in photos than in real life. It’s my cheesy grin people always say oh and a Snapchat filter to remove the wrinkles helps too!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha Ringy! I am well renowned for being a beetroot when I run...it's just I am (luckily) better looking in photos than in real life. It's my cheesy grin people always say oh and a Snapchat filter to remove the wrinkles helps too!


I photograph terribly.... I always seem to pull an awful face and double chins appear! It would take more than a snapchat filter to sort me out!


----------



## O2.0

LOL @Ringypie I'm another who looks like a sweaty tomato when I run 

Got a good 5 miles in yesterday and again today. Tomorrow's will have to be shorter, work is going to try to do a virtual meeting so I have to be available for that, and not look like a sweaty tomato LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 4.6 miles this evening, the longest distance I've ever done. Took just over an hour at a pace of 13min/mile ish. Was proper happy with myself as would have thought my pace would drop of further than that as I increased distance.
> 
> View attachment 434340
> 
> I do need longer arms though, it's just not possible to take a reasonable selfie


Well done Woody looks happy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I seem to only look hot and sweaty when the humidity increases which it has started to do in the South East!

There plenty of awlful photos too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh the blissful sunshine on the Prom this morning...pesky headwind all the way back though  4.7 miles, husband is so sad his broken toe is healing so slowly, as he's missing running.

Just for the Snapchat lovers here I am - I think the pink cat ears and whiskers is my new favourite filter 

Keep safe, keep well everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning down the river and back. Lovely run went a bit further than we meant to. I hope you are all well good to see you still smiling @Mrs Funkin running is lovely at the moment.


----------



## Ringypie

4 and a quarter for me today. Another beautiful evening for it. Third run on the trot for me and pleased with how my legs are holding up - I felt really strong and pushed on a bit and was really pleased with my time!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 4 and a quarter for me today. Another beautiful evening for it. Third run on the trot for me and pleased with how my legs are holding up - I felt really strong and pushed on a bit and was really pleased with my time!


----------



## Boxer123

Sounds lovely it is a nice evening I hope it stays like this. The mornings are all frosty.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've no frost in the mornings, guess it's the salty air. It needs to be really freezing cold to have a frosty start here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @Ringypie you speedy thing you 

My legs are protesting at the moment, they don't want to go faster than about 10:15 miling, ah well. I know if I go faster, if I am running every day, it leads to problems, so I'll keep it gentle.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @Ringypie you speedy thing you
> 
> My legs are protesting at the moment, they don't want to go faster than about 10:15 miling, ah well. I know if I go faster, if I am running every day, it leads to problems, so I'll keep it gentle.


My legs never want to go faster than that.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> My legs never want to go faster than that.


It's the promise of a cup of tea when I get home that keeps me going!! A bit like a carrot on a stick!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's the promise of a cup of tea when I get home that keeps me going!! A bit like a carrot on a stick!


I love a cuppa best thing after a long run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s the only time I drink tea, after a run


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's the only time I drink tea, after a run


I LOVE tea! It's all I drink apart from water!


----------



## immum

6 miles last night. Legs achy for first couple of miles but got easier, quite pleased though after my 10 days off. Lovely evening again, but starting to get too warm for me! Dreading summer for running. Managed to get out early evening and run in daylight, first time since October. Nice to be able to see all the potholes and tree roots lifting the pavement instead of stumbling over them in the dark.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> 6 miles last night. Legs achy for first couple of miles but got easier, quite pleased though after my 10 days off. Lovely evening again, but starting to get too warm for me! Dreading summer for running. Managed to get out early evening and run in daylight, first time since October. Nice to be able to see all the potholes and tree roots lifting the pavement instead of stumbling over them in the dark.


Well done it certainly is getting warmer. It means I have to carry water for boxers.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> 6 miles last night. Legs achy for first couple of miles but got easier, quite pleased though after my 10 days off. Lovely evening again, but starting to get too warm for me! Dreading summer for running. Managed to get out early evening and run in daylight, first time since October. Nice to be able to see all the potholes and tree roots lifting the pavement instead of stumbling over them in the dark.


It's so lovely running in the dry though isn't it! I was so fed up with wet feet and battling through wind and rain all winter.
Just heard that the 10 miler we had booked in May has been postponed to the end of July. I'm not surprised and it's better than it being cancelled but it's so depressing!


----------



## O2.0

Quick 5K today, felt great but decided to keep it short as I'm planning a longer run tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

A slightly steadier 4 for me tonight. Was feeling a bit tired when I headed out - still pleased with my time as it’s definitely quicker than this time last year!


----------



## Boxer123

7.5 miles down the river with Loki for my sins. It was really quiet only bumped into folk upon arriving back in the village. Then a walk with Sox directly after. Feeling quite tired now. Curled up with a brew.


----------



## MissKittyKat

It was supposed to be our last race of the canicross club winter series today. Perfect conditions too.

Never mind, we went out for a 3.5 mile amble instead. Found a really nice pace and just trotted along only speeding up when tractor needed to overtake and I had to find gap in the hedge.

It's a bit disconcerting having a tractor driving up your a**


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I headed onto the Prom continuing my 5k series there instead of parkrun, whilst wearing old parkrun tee shirts  I fear I will run out of shirts before parkrun is back though! Had to have a word with my legs as they've got used to running slower...so I reminded them it was Saturday and on Saturday they run faster  5k in 27:46 which I was pleased with, especially in the flipping headwind. Did I mention I'm sick and tired of the flipping headwind on the way home?

Here I am looking like a doofus, for a change! Please excuse the wind up my tee shirt making me look pregnant! Well done everyone on getting out, it's so important to stay fit so when the virus gets us, we can shake it off. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I headed onto the Prom continuing my 5k series there instead of parkrun, whilst wearing old parkrun tee shirts  I fear I will run out of shirts before parkrun is back though! Had to have a word with my legs as they've got used to running slower...so I reminded them it was Saturday and on Saturday they run faster  5k in 27:46 which I was pleased with, especially in the flipping headwind. Did I mention I'm sick and tired of the flipping headwind on the way home?
> 
> Here I am looking like a doofus, for a change! Please excuse the wind up my tee shirt making me look pregnant! Well done everyone on getting out, it's so important to stay fit so when the virus gets us, we can shake it off. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 434755


I so want to live by the sea ! I need to be brave and think about relocating. It's very windy here it slows me down but somehow speeds Loki up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do it @Boxer123 - it's awesome


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Do it @Boxer123 - it's awesome


Although saying that the week by the sea at Christmas did a number on my hair


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I so want to live by the sea ! I need to be brave and think about relocating. It's very windy here it slows me down but somehow speeds Loki up.


Me too.
When me and OH last moved we looked somewhere that was both sea and countryside which you can get in some villages in the southeast.
Just a little out of our price range so we settled for 15mins drive from the sea which is fine in normal circumstances.

I've told all my friends and family if I'm ever on my own, in the future, lll be moving to the wilds of Northumberland whatever my age


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Me too.
> When me and OH last moved we looked somewhere that was both sea and countryside which you can get in some villages in the southeast.
> Just a little out of our price range so we settled for 15mins drive from the sea which is fine in normal circumstances.
> 
> I've told all my friends and family if I'm ever on my own, in the future, lll be moving to the wilds of Northumberland whatever my age


TBF if I could get a job I could move anywhere as I am footloose and fancy free it's just having the guts and the right work opportunity. Where I live is so expensive. Obviously boxers would have to agree.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We sat on NYD 2000 at husband's mum and dad's and said within five years we would move to the seaside (where they lived, same village). It didn't happen and then we discovered running and triathlon and Richmond Park and Bushy Park....so we stayed where we were in town. Then husband's mum got really poorly with myeloma and it started to go around our heads again - and we told them on his birthday in 2014 that we were down to view houses. They were both in tears. Thankfully we had lots of time with her before she died in August last year - which we wouldn't have had if we hadn't moved. We moved from an expensive area, in a two bedroom terrace, to a five bedroom detached on a 1930s seaside estate. We are 90 seconds walk to the Prom and it's one of the best decisions we ever made. Luckily husband WFH most of the time, with the occasional trip to town. I took a downgrade to work down here as a midwife, after waiting two years for a job to appear. We can get to the Downs easily from here - but I don't, I prefer the sea. We knew when we moved we'd never be able to go back as £750k doesn't get you much where we were before...but we are happy here. This lockdown makes you realise how lucky you are - I always know I am lucky because of my working life and the places I have visited as a Community Midwife but this has reinforced it. If I can go nowhere except work and the supermarket, at least I can sit here in the garden or conservatory (like today as it's too windy out there!). 

The Boxers would love to run on a beach, I bet! Go on, make this weird time the time you start to make your life exactly what you'd love it to be


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We sat on NYD 2000 at husband's mum and dad's and said within five years we would move to the seaside (where they lived, same village). It didn't happen and then we discovered running and triathlon and Richmond Park and Bushy Park....so we stayed where we were in town. Then husband's mum got really poorly with myeloma and it started to go around our heads again - and we told them on his birthday in 2014 that we were down to view houses. They were both in tears. Thankfully we had lots of time with her before she died in August last year - which we wouldn't have had if we hadn't moved. We moved from an expensive area, in a two bedroom terrace, to a five bedroom detached on a 1930s seaside estate. We are 90 seconds walk to the Prom and it's one of the best decisions we ever made. Luckily husband WFH most of the time, with the occasional trip to town. I took a downgrade to work down here as a midwife, after waiting two years for a job to appear. We can get to the Downs easily from here - but I don't, I prefer the sea. We knew when we moved we'd never be able to go back as £750k doesn't get you much where we were before...but we are happy here. This lockdown makes you realise how lucky you are - I always know I am lucky because of my working life and the places I have visited as a Community Midwife but this has reinforced it. If I can go nowhere except work and the supermarket, at least I can sit here in the garden or conservatory (like today as it's too windy out there!).
> 
> The Boxers would love to run on a beach, I bet! Go on, make this weird time the time you start to make your life exactly what you'd love it to be


That's a lovely story things like this do make you think. Yes the boxers love the beach.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> We sat on NYD 2000 at husband's mum and dad's and said within five years we would move to the seaside (where they lived, same village). It didn't happen and then we discovered running and triathlon and Richmond Park and Bushy Park....so we stayed where we were in town. Then husband's mum got really poorly with myeloma and it started to go around our heads again - and we told them on his birthday in 2014 that we were down to view houses. They were both in tears. Thankfully we had lots of time with her before she died in August last year - which we wouldn't have had if we hadn't moved. We moved from an expensive area, in a two bedroom terrace, to a five bedroom detached on a 1930s seaside estate. We are 90 seconds walk to the Prom and it's one of the best decisions we ever made. Luckily husband WFH most of the time, with the occasional trip to town. I took a downgrade to work down here as a midwife, after waiting two years for a job to appear. We can get to the Downs easily from here - but I don't, I prefer the sea. We knew when we moved we'd never be able to go back as £750k doesn't get you much where we were before...but we are happy here. This lockdown makes you realise how lucky you are - I always know I am lucky because of my working life and the places I have visited as a Community Midwife but this has reinforced it. If I can go nowhere except work and the supermarket, at least I can sit here in the garden or conservatory (like today as it's too windy out there!).
> 
> The Boxers would love to run on a beach, I bet! Go on, make this weird time the time you start to make your life exactly what you'd love it to be


That really is a lovely story.

We love it down here in Devon as we have the moors, the coast isn't too far and we have quiet lanes as well. The only problem is it's so far from anywhere!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I headed onto the Prom continuing my 5k series there instead of parkrun, whilst wearing old parkrun tee shirts  I fear I will run out of shirts before parkrun is back though! Had to have a word with my legs as they've got used to running slower...so I reminded them it was Saturday and on Saturday they run faster  5k in 27:46 which I was pleased with, especially in the flipping headwind. Did I mention I'm sick and tired of the flipping headwind on the way home?
> 
> Here I am looking like a doofus, for a change! Please excuse the wind up my tee shirt making me look pregnant! Well done everyone on getting out, it's so important to stay fit so when the virus gets us, we can shake it off. That's my theory and I'm sticking to it!
> 
> View attachment 434755


@Mrs Funkin you speedy thing! That's just over 9 minute miles!

3.5 for me today as hoping to do a longer one tomorrow. I'm really pleased with how my legs are holding up - I'm used to having rest days, usually run Tuesdays, Fridays and Sunday's so this running every day is rather new!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @Mrs Funkin you speedy thing! That's just over 9 minute miles!
> 
> 3.5 for me today as hoping to do a longer one tomorrow. I'm really pleased with how my legs are holding up - I'm used to having rest days, usually run Tuesdays, Fridays and Sunday's so this running every day is rather new!


I've totalled more miles this week only way to stay sane !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've totalled more miles this week only way to stay sane !


I know what you mean! I've had a few wobbles and started feeling down but after a run I feel so much better, my head is clearer and I'm sleeping well too!
I'm also hoping that I might lose a few pounds running every day. I know I'm not overweight but there is a bit there that's didn't used to be that I would like to shift! Just need to not use running to justify pigging our every day!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I know what you mean! I've had a few wobbles and started feeling down but after a run I feel so much better, my head is clearer and I'm sleeping well too!
> I'm also hoping that I might lose a few pounds running every day. I know I'm not overweight but there is a bit there that's didn't used to be that I would like to shift! Just need to not use running to justify pigging our every day!


It's definitely making me feel better a good start to the day. It is difficult not to eat to much from lunchtime I'm wondering what to have for dinner.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's definitely making me feel better a good start to the day. It is difficult not to eat to much from lunchtime I'm wondering what to have for dinner.


That's my biggest problem - after a run I want to eat (preferably unhealthy fatty salty things like pizza) then sleep! Takes some willpower to eat something a bit more healthy and not go raiding the cupboards!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> @Mrs Funkin you speedy thing! That's just over 9 minute miles!
> 
> 3.5 for me today as hoping to do a longer one tomorrow. I'm really pleased with how my legs are holding up - I'm used to having rest days, usually run Tuesdays, Fridays and Sunday's so this running every day is rather new!


Just under I think...my middle mile was good (8:24) but the headwind did for me on the way home


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> The only problem is it's so far from anywhere!


Ah but being far from everywhere is probably a good thing right now! I know I'm feeling grateful for it right now!

5 miles today, pollen is awful, everything is covered in a layer of yellow green dust!


----------



## Ringypie

8 hilly miles today out into a freezing headwind then blown home by it! 9.47 pace so very happy with that especially as there were 3 awful long uphills!
It was an absolutely beautiful route, along lanes through meadows at the foot of the moor so a view out over the South Hams in the sunshine.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 8 hilly miles today out into a freezing headwind then blown home by it! 9.47 pace so very happy with that especially as there were 3 awful long uphills!
> It was an absolutely beautiful route, along lanes through meadows at the foot of the moor so a view out over the South Hams in the sunshine.


Your brave it's so windy out.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Your brave it's so windy out.


We chose that route as it's ancient sunken lanes - the ones with big stone walls and hedges so relatively sheltered. It was only the first couple of miles that was into the wind then we got into the lanes properly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @Ringypie  I went on a six mile mystery tour with my cycling bouncer, including going along one road I've wanted to run up for ages. Freezing cold and windy - oh that makes a change...not!


----------



## Boxer123

Marathon or Ultra if all is well September. Milton Keynes marathon has moved to September so that would be a good option or a 31 mile trail run which will be prettier and far less people (i think I will be avoiding contact for the next to years at least)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Marathon or Ultra if all is well September. Milton Keynes marathon has moved to September so that would be a good option or a 31 mile trail run which will be prettier and far less people (i think I will be avoiding contact for the next to years at least)


Oh let's hope so!!! It's so sad to be wishing away the spring and early summer but I am longing for things to look forward to!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm wishing nothing away, especially not after reading about poor Gallifreyangirl's other half  Poor little family, what a terrible time they are going through.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh let's hope so!!! It's so sad to be wishing away the spring and early summer but I am longing for things to look forward to!


I'm just really needing something to focus on I think. If I have a race in mind it helps.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm just really needing something to focus on I think. If I have a race in mind it helps.


I'm the same - I need aims and goals in my life. I've decided I'm going to try to run a marathon distance every week in April as I was supposed to be running a marathon (I don't mean running it all in one go but my weekly runs will add up to at least 26.2 miles).


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I'm the same - I need aims and goals in my life. I've decided I'm going to try to run a marathon distance every week in April as I was supposed to be running a marathon (I don't mean running it all in one go but my weekly runs will add up to at least 26.2 miles).


oh I like that plan! Might copy it 
I surprised myself this week with a 26 mile week, that wound a good goal to keep me going.
5 miles today, getting nice and hot here...


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> oh I like that plan! Might copy it
> I surprised myself this week with a 26 mile week, that wound a good goal to keep me going.
> 5 miles today, getting nice and hot here...


Excellent! It's quite achievable really, only have to do 4 miles a day, and if you can't do one day it's not a ridiculous distance to catch up either.


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles done today quite a chilly turn today. We don't tend to bump into anyone down the river.


----------



## Ringypie

No wind today but no sun either so it was rather chilly here too. 4.5 miles today which brings me to a total of 100.2 miles for March and 16 hours 37 minutes spent running. Also 7 days running on the trot which I’ve never done before!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for Lockdown Running, eh, Ringy  Well done, 100 miles is great. 

I had *such* an awful day today at work. Wow. So I got home, had a Zoom with my Fat Club consultant and then pelted up the prom and back for a "minimum run" - I set my minimum as 20 minutes but I ran it harder than I would normally just to rid myself of some of the frustration of the day.

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah for Lockdown Running, eh, Ringy  Well done, 100 miles is great.
> 
> I had *such* an awful day today at work. Wow. So I got home, had a Zoom with my Fat Club consultant and then pelted up the prom and back for a "minimum run" - I set my minimum as 20 minutes but I ran it harder than I would normally just to rid myself of some of the frustration of the day.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


Im sorry you had an awful day at work. It's amazing how a good run can clear your head isn't it? Look after yourself Mrs F x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah for Lockdown Running, eh, Ringy  Well done, 100 miles is great.
> 
> I had *such* an awful day today at work. Wow. So I got home, had a Zoom with my Fat Club consultant and then pelted up the prom and back for a "minimum run" - I set my minimum as 20 minutes but I ran it harder than I would normally just to rid myself of some of the frustration of the day.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


Sorry you had a hard day I hope you managed to run most of it away.


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning was a bit put out as we had to re route due to seeing someone with 3 dogs on the river path we use Loki would have been a PITA but ended up going through the woods which was lovely.


----------



## immum

Just catching up with everyones runs. Well done all. I could never run every day, even short ones, my legs just wouldn't go!
Did 6 miles last night, better weather at last less wind, but I dressed for the cold and was boiling after a couple of miles. Also got out on bikes at the weekend and did 11 miles Saturday and 8 miles Sunday in the gales. It was horrible. It doesn't sound like far but biking absolutely kills me! Try to go every weekend though as an alternative to running.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Just catching up with everyones runs. Well done all. I could never run every day, even short ones, my legs just wouldn't go!
> Did 6 miles last night, better weather at last less wind, but I dressed for the cold and was boiling after a couple of miles. Also got out on bikes at the weekend and did 11 miles Saturday and 8 miles Sunday in the gales. It was horrible. It doesn't sound like far but biking absolutely kills me! Try to go every weekend though as an alternative to running.


Cycling wears me out a lot more than running even a few miles I'm done in different muscle group I guess.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Just catching up with everyones runs. Well done all. I could never run every day, even short ones, my legs just wouldn't go!
> Did 6 miles last night, better weather at last less wind, but I dressed for the cold and was boiling after a couple of miles. Also got out on bikes at the weekend and did 11 miles Saturday and 8 miles Sunday in the gales. It was horrible. It doesn't sound like far but biking absolutely kills me! Try to go every weekend though as an alternative to running.


You might surprise yourself! I usually have at least 1 day off between runs (since I started training for the marathon - I was a once a week runner before that) I am really surprised with how my legs are doing. They feel a little stiff when I first get up but by the time I've sorted Ringo out they are all warmed up and ready to run later.


----------



## Ringypie

3.5 mile speed session for me. Managed to do my fastest mile ever, 7.23! Because I’m really competitive I’m using running on my own to try and up my pace and improve on certain segments on Strava. I’m actually really enjoying it which is good because I felt so flat about running for a while when we knew London wasn’t going to happen.
When I say I’m competitive I mean I want to do better than I did previously - I’m not going to be winning any races!!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Managed to do my fastest mile ever, 7.23!


Impressive!! I think I may have managed an 8 minute mile once, downhill... :Hilarious:Hilarious

5 miles today early as it was supposed to rain later on (which it has). Legs felt good, and was cooler than it has been so that felt good too. Yes, we're in sweat and chafe running season here in the south enguin

I've been rather industrious, cleaned out two more cabinets today when I got back from my run. Unfortunately I got a bit too engrossed in the clean out and was sitting awkwardly on the floor surrounded by kitchen paraphernalia, tried to get up and thought for a moment I was stuck. Not doing that again! :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles this morning nice and peaceful apart from a huge family traipsing down the river so we turned and went another way.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> View attachment 435168
> View attachment 435169
> 7 miles this morning nice and peaceful apart from a huge family traipsing down the river so we turned and went another way.


looks absolutely beautiful, crisp and frosty - the kind of mornings I really missed over the winter!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> looks absolutely beautiful, crisp and frosty - the kind of mornings I really missed over the winter!


The weather is amazing at the moment frosty in the morning but then it warms up.


----------



## O2.0

Figures, yesterday I was complaining about sweat and chafe season, this morning it was a chilly 44 degrees and I had to wear a hoodie!  
Quick 3 miles, then some leg and balance work.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.81 miles this evening. It's so nice now it's getting lighter again. The humidity is definitely increasing though.









Woody is now zonked out and I'm just listening to the birds


----------



## Ringypie

Day 9 of running every day. 8.5 miles this evening. Came home absolutely starving and now feel like a nap! Another beautiful evening for a run, fresh and bright.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so glad you're still going on your Run Every Day  Me too but much shorter distances...!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so glad you're still going on your Run Every Day  Me too but much shorter distances...!


I'm having a rest day tomorrow so just a short one after work. I'll probably jog down to put Ringo to bed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all 

So we've been for our permitted exercise - I really didn't want to go but I enjoyed it. Only 3.3 miles with my cycling bouncer but he took a couple of photos of me, one of which will go on the fridge I think. Plus my parkrun 100 club jacket fits me now, so I can wear it which pleases me  Hope you are all doing okay, I'm off now until Tuesday thank the heck!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning all
> 
> So we've been for our permitted exercise - I really didn't want to go but I enjoyed it. Only 3.3 miles with my cycling bouncer but he took a couple of photos of me, one of which will go on the fridge I think. Plus my parkrun 100 club jacket fits me now, so I can wear it which pleases me  Hope you are all doing okay, I'm off now until Tuesday thank the heck!
> 
> View attachment 435255
> View attachment 435256


Well done Mrs F looking good! Hope you enjoy your well earned time off, put your feet up for a bit and relax!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning all
> 
> So we've been for our permitted exercise - I really didn't want to go but I enjoyed it. Only 3.3 miles with my cycling bouncer but he took a couple of photos of me, one of which will go on the fridge I think. Plus my parkrun 100 club jacket fits me now, so I can wear it which pleases me  Hope you are all doing okay, I'm off now until Tuesday thank the heck!
> 
> View attachment 435255
> View attachment 435256


I bet that's a relief. I didn't run today we had a rest and walked instead beautiful morning.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin pictures are great x


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little one today, 2.5 miles. I ran down to put Ringo to bed, only problem is he lives at the bottom of the valley.... I live at the top so a nice downhill trot to get to him then slog all the way back!


----------



## Boxer123

8.5 miles this morning. Loki is a bit sad he can’t stop and play with his mate William the staffie. I done just over 30 miles so far this week.


----------



## immum

7.5 miles last night, starting to get back into it now, it's surprising how a week off makes so much difference.
Happened to be out at 8pm when everyone came out to clap for nhs. It was really nice to be amongst it, and several people cheered us on too, which gave me a bit of a boost. My husband said now you know what it will feel like if you do the real MK half not the virtual one!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> 7.5 miles last night, starting to get back into it now, it's surprising how a week off makes so much difference.
> Happened to be out at 8pm when everyone came out to clap for nhs. It was really nice to be amongst it, and several people cheered us on too, which gave me a bit of a boost. My husband said now you know what it will feel like if you do the real MK half not the virtual one!


Thst must have been nice.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 8.5 miles this morning. Loki is a bit sad he can't stop and play with his mate William the staffie. I done just over 30 miles so far this week.


Wow that's some mileage already well done!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Wow that's some mileage already well done!!


It's because I'm working from home and only out once a day. It's really nice to be able to bimble along not worrying about time.

I have the Portsmouth marathon 20 December I deferred last year and forgot. I had an email saying they are hoping to go ahead. If we are able to I can do a 31 miler September. Only 100 in the race so nice and quiet.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's because I'm working from home and only out once a day. It's really nice to be able to bimble along not worrying about time.
> 
> I have the Portsmouth marathon 20 December I deferred last year and forgot. I had an email saying they are hoping to go ahead. If we are able to I can do a 31 miler September. Only 100 in the race so nice and quiet.


Oh I do hope they all go ahead! 
I'm also working from home and grateful for my escape to go running however I'm. It quite up to your distances! You're doing amazingly!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh I do hope they all go ahead!
> I'm also working from home and grateful for my escape to go running however I'm. It quite up to your distances! You're doing amazingly!


I have the boys to thank for that. I'm on holiday for the next two weeks will go barmy without running. I thought it would be a complete lock down so was ready to run around my garden very grateful we are able to go out.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I have the boys to thank for that. I'm on holiday for the next two weeks will go barmy without running. I thought it would be a complete lock down so was ready to run around my garden very grateful we are able to go out.


Oh gosh imagine that! My garden is perhaps 15 running strides long and not very wide. Let's hope it doesn't come to that!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh gosh imagine that! My garden is perhaps 15 running strides long and not very wide. Let's hope it doesn't come to that!!


I remember reading that a man in Italy did a marathon on his balcony !


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> I remember reading that a man in Italy did a marathon on his balcony !


I have seen a few on YouTube running marathons in their garden too.. They aren't huge gardens either!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I remember reading that a man in Italy did a marathon on his balcony !


I saw that too. Amazing - and hard work too never being able to ease into a nice pace with all the turns!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> I have seen a few on YouTube running marathons in their garden too.. They aren't huge gardens either!


We are a funny breed runners  my garden isn't huge but is a good size for me and the boys if we needed to jog in it.


----------



## O2.0

I think I would do jumping jacks or skipping if I were confined to a small area, maybe jump rope? Thankfully even if we get told to shelter in place we have all the land around here to roam about in.

I seem to have fallen in to a pattern of one day 5 miles, one day 3 miles. 5 miles today will put me at marathon distance for the week, with Saturday still to go. I'd like to start hitting 30 miles a week and then maybe up that over the summer.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I think I would do jumping jacks or skipping if I were confined to a small area, maybe jump rope? Thankfully even if we get told to shelter in place we have all the land around here to roam about in.
> 
> I seem to have fallen in to a pattern of one day 5 miles, one day 3 miles. 5 miles today will put me at marathon distance for the week, with Saturday still to go. I'd like to start hitting 30 miles a week and then maybe up that over the summer.


Skipping is a good idea hard work.


----------



## Boxer123

A happy birthday to @Mrs Funkin i hope you are being spoilt.


----------



## lullabydream

Just leaving this here
https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/scotland/52138624


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went for my Birthday Run and then I've donned my wedding tiara for no reason...and there is Oscar in the corner singing to me 










(I love my calf in this photo!)










Keep safe, keep well.


----------



## Boxer123

He looks like he is smiling.


----------



## Ringypie

Happy birthday @Mrs Funkin!!!

A lovely 5 mile route for us this evening in the sun. I felt awful for the first couple of miles, stiff calves but loosened up and felt like I could have carried on at the end.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Happy birthday @Mrs Funkin!!!
> 
> A lovely 5 mile route for us this evening in the sun. I felt awful for the first couple of miles, stiff calves but loosened up and felt like I could have carried on at the end.


Lovely evening today wish I could run in the evening my body doesn't work so well then.


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.1 miles today. Don't know what happened but something just clicked between my brain, legs and lungs and I was able to keep going.

Pace was 13min/mile which seemed ok.

Just took one little detour into a boggy field so had to turn back and jump over a farmer's ditch, luckily it had dried out x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 6.1 miles today. Don't know what happened but something just clicked between my brain, legs and lungs and I was able to keep going.
> 
> Pace was 13min/mile which seemed ok.
> 
> Just took one little detour into a boggy field so had to turn back and jump over a farmer's ditch, luckily it had dried out x
> 
> View attachment 435519


Fantastic it's great when it just clicks. I bet Woody is sleepy. 
Rest day for me today nice walk with the boys.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Fantastic it's great when it just clicks. I bet Woody is sleepy.
> Rest day for me today nice walk with the boys.


He's sulking, as I gave him a bath!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He's sulking, as I gave him a bath!


Cruel


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I love my calf in this photo!)


I love your calf in that photo too!  Happy birthday to you!



Boxer123 said:


> Lovely evening today wish I could run in the evening my body doesn't work so well then.


Mine either! Every once in a while I'll do an afternoon/evening run, but I generally hate them.

Lately I've been doing some gardening in the afternoon, and by gardening, I mean ripping up a wooden walkway and digging out some ivy that has completely taken over. I'm doing it section by section, as it's a long stretch. It's a lot harder work than I realized, my lower back and glutes are taking a beating. Did a few hours yesterday and I am sore this morning! Hoping a run will work everything out


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 6.1 miles today. Don't know what happened but something just clicked between my brain, legs and lungs and I was able to keep going.
> 
> Pace was 13min/mile which seemed ok.
> 
> Just took one little detour into a boggy field so had to turn back and jump over a farmer's ditch, luckily it had dried out x
> 
> View attachment 435519


That's fantastic - I love that feeling when it all feels great and strong!

3.1 for me today in the beautiful sun.

I'd been having some calf pain so wore my new trainers (the ones that were supposed to be for the marathon ). Didn't I notice a difference! Calves hurt a little to start with but after half a mile the pain was gone. Garmin says my old shoes have only done 260 miles but I guess they must have lost their bounce! A bit disappointing though as I hoped I'd get a bit more use out of them. At this rate I'll need a new pair for October!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat great running  I hope you're pleased with your run.

I did a km warm up, then a hard 5km up and down the Prom as it's parkrunday. It's so hard to keep focus on running harder when it's just you. Managed it in 27:18, pleased with that. Not sure what I'll do in the morning, depends on my back after all the gardening today!


----------



## O2.0

Well, just checked my mileage this week and managed a marathon and a bit 










Definitely going to shoot for 30 miles a week this month, and then work up. Only issue is I'm doing much more road running since they closed the state parks, I don't hold up as well on roads as I do on trails...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Well, just checked my mileage this week and managed a marathon and a bit
> 
> View attachment 435593
> 
> 
> Definitely going to shoot for 30 miles a week this month, and then work up. Only issue is I'm doing much more road running since they closed the state parks, I don't hold up as well on roads as I do on trails...


That's rubbish I'm not a great road runner but your trails are immense.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m going to whisper this now but *ssshhhhhh* I don’t really like trail running.

I know, I know. I’m a heathen. I’m just so clumsy...trails and I don’t mix. I like the scenery, I’m just hopeless at it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Back from my (just over) 10k run. Only called one cyclist a d***head as he nearly ran me off the shared path into a ditch! Only did a little bit of my run on the Prom as I thought it might be really busy, the last 0.4 of a mile was there so I could say hello to the sea  

Just toddled along at about 10:25 miling, really rather lovely out. Said hello to the chickens at the egg farm I pass, they were all scratching around in the sunshine. 

Looked at my miles for the week and did just over 23, which I’m very pleased about. Enjoy your permitted exercise, everyone


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm going to whisper this now but *ssshhhhhh* I don't really like trail running.
> 
> I know, I know. I'm a heathen. I'm just so clumsy...trails and I don't mix. I like the scenery, I'm just hopeless at it.


As I've been doing more road running, along the country lanes, so Woody can run on the verges, I'm realising how different it is.

I do love the trails and I'm sure they've helped improve my proprioception (I'm really clumsy).

I know what Woody's preference is x


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles this morning it is glorious out this morning. It was very quiet despite me getting up to late (7am). @Mrs Funkin off road running certainly is for everyone I like it because it encourages me to take natural breaks. The kind of trail that @O2.0 has is a lot tougher than around here which is very tame. I have my eyes on this in September fingers crossed.

https://www.xnrg.co.uk/events/details/2020-humanity-direct-tring-ultra-1.aspx

Although it may not go ahead who knows.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Back from my (just over) 10k run. Only called one cyclist a d***head as he nearly ran me off the shared path into a ditch! Only did a little bit of my run on the Prom as I thought it might be really busy, the last 0.4 of a mile was there so I could say hello to the sea
> 
> Just toddled along at about 10:25 miling, really rather lovely out. Said hello to the chickens at the egg farm I pass, they were all scratching around in the sunshine.
> 
> Looked at my miles for the week and did just over 23, which I'm very pleased about. Enjoy your permitted exercise, everyone


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm going to whisper this now but *ssshhhhhh* I don't really like trail running.
> 
> I know, I know. I'm a heathen. I'm just so clumsy...trails and I don't mix. I like the scenery, I'm just hopeless at it.


Mrs F you heathen 

I love trails, I love running through woods and fields and up over the moors with the beautiful views! I find the varied terrain keeps it interesting on longer runs. However I do like the roads too for variety and for a rest from the mud and having to constantly look where I'm putting my feet! Having decent trail shoes makes a big difference too - I did a training run a few months ago that I'd been told was mostly tarmac so I was in my road shoes but we ended up on some trails, it was muddy and I wasn't at all happy in my road shoes - felt like trying to run in roller skates!

I'm a bit annoyed - had planned a lovely route today, down to the river, up through the woods to the moor and back home, only to see on our local Facebook page that the farmer has blocked off the footpath through the woods. It doesn't go through his garden / farmyard / gates he would have to touch so it just seems mean!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

booooo Ringy. 

I am hopping mad as lots of different pairs of ppl from my running club have all been put together this morning. I know, they are only in a pair - but they are friends who don’t live together and they probably think it’s okay because they are 2m apart. Some have even worn club colours to do it - which I don’t think reflects well on us. 

I’m trying to compose a strongly worded message but not succeeding! I think I’ll just leave the FB group, which is a shame as it’s where our club communicates. 

They’ll be sorry when all outdoor privileges are removed, which isn’t far away I suspect.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> booooo Ringy.
> 
> I am hopping mad as lots of different pairs of ppl from my running club have all been put together this morning. I know, they are only in a pair - but they are friends who don't live together and they probably think it's okay because they are 2m apart. Some have even worn club colours to do it - which I don't think reflects well on us.
> 
> I'm trying to compose a strongly worded message but not succeeding! I think I'll just leave the FB group, which is a shame as it's where our club communicates.
> 
> They'll be sorry when all outdoor privileges are removed, which isn't far away I suspect.


Oh that's so frustrating 
I wouldn't know what to say either, but I agree with you, it doesn't reflect well on the club.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> booooo Ringy.
> 
> I am hopping mad as lots of different pairs of ppl from my running club have all been put together this morning. I know, they are only in a pair - but they are friends who don't live together and they probably think it's okay because they are 2m apart. Some have even worn club colours to do it - which I don't think reflects well on us.
> 
> I'm trying to compose a strongly worded message but not succeeding! I think I'll just leave the FB group, which is a shame as it's where our club communicates.
> 
> They'll be sorry when all outdoor privileges are removed, which isn't far away I suspect.


Maybe just say that as an NHS professional you would strongly advise against this. So many people seem to think the rules are not for them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband just said he might send an email to the head coach. He also said I am risking my life - and consequently his - going to work each day in a department literally next to the isolation wards and yet people can’t even just run alone. I think he’s cross! He doesn’t get cross very often...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband just said he might send an email to the head coach. He also said I am risking my life - and consequently his - going to work each day in a department literally next to the isolation wards and yet people can't even just run alone. I think he's cross! He doesn't get cross very often...


I don't understand why people want to risk it I don't want anyone near me right now. The mind boggles.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> booooo Ringy.
> 
> I am hopping mad as lots of different pairs of ppl from my running club have all been put together this morning. I know, they are only in a pair - but they are friends who don't live together and they probably think it's okay because they are 2m apart. Some have even worn club colours to do it - which I don't think reflects well on us.
> 
> I'm trying to compose a strongly worded message but not succeeding! I think I'll just leave the FB group, which is a shame as it's where our club communicates.
> 
> They'll be sorry when all outdoor privileges are removed, which isn't far away I suspect.


Oh that's so silly of them. So frustrating too. I'd dearly love to run with my running club friends but it isn't worth it. Better to avoid them for a few weeks and hopefully see them all soon, than risk it and perhaps never see them again!


----------



## Ringypie

We had an absolutely gorgeous 7.5 miles in the sun today. I am lucky that hubby runs too and we are similar speeds!
Hubby took my old phone to use as a camera so I can finally share our beautiful lanes with you!






















we ran through the village below then up up up!
















Then all the way down this hill and back up to where we took this pic!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> We had an absolutely gorgeous 7.5 miles in the sun today. I am lucky that hubby runs too and we are similar speeds!
> Hubby took my old phone to use as a camera so I can finally share our beautiful lanes with you!
> View attachment 435657
> View attachment 435658
> View attachment 435659
> 
> we ran through the village below then up up up!
> View attachment 435660
> 
> View attachment 435661
> 
> Then all the way down this hill and back up to where we took this pic!
> View attachment 435662


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We had an absolutely gorgeous 7.5 miles in the sun today. I am lucky that hubby runs too and we are similar speeds!
> Hubby took my old phone to use as a camera so I can finally share our beautiful lanes with you!
> View attachment 435657
> View attachment 435658
> View attachment 435659
> 
> we ran through the village below then up up up!
> View attachment 435660
> 
> View attachment 435661
> 
> Then all the way down this hill and back up to where we took this pic!
> View attachment 435662


Looks amazing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look beautiful, Ringy, I grew up in Derbyshire, so sometimes I miss the countryside. It's nice to see you in a photo too 

It's lovely you can run with your hubby too. I'm the same pace as mine as long as he's tied his shoelaces together, is injured and I've put rocks in his pocket, hehe. 

I can't concentrate on *anything* at all - which is why running every day is helping me I think. I need a time to unload my thoughts. I was trying to read and couldn't concentrate, so I've done the ironing instead. 

Oh and SHORTS! Already?! I might have to get mine out tomorrow


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Look beautiful, Ringy, I grew up in Derbyshire, so sometimes I miss the countryside. It's nice to see you in a photo too
> 
> It's lovely you can run with your hubby too. I'm the same pace as mine as long as he's tied his shoelaces together, is injured and I've put rocks in his pocket, hehe.
> 
> I can't concentrate on *anything* at all - which is why running every day is helping me I think. I need a time to unload my thoughts. I was trying to read and couldn't concentrate, so I've done the ironing instead.
> 
> Oh and SHORTS! Already?! I might have to get mine out tomorrow


Poor hubby - He's faster than me on a flat 10k but when there are hills, especially half marathon distance I've been able to pass him.

We all moan about how tough this is for us but it must be so much harder for you with your job - I'm not surprised you can't concentrate!

I've been in shorts all winter! I've tried leggings but although they seem ok when I try them on, they fall down when I run!


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning it's a bit wet but then the sun came out. Loki found a terrifying tree stump. How you feeling today @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 435745
> View attachment 435746
> 8 miles this morning it's a bit wet but then the sun came out. Loki found a terrifying tree stump. How you feeling today @Mrs Funkin?


To be fair that tree stump does look like a monster. That's the kind of thing Ringo spooks at too!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> To be fair that tree stump does look like a monster. That's the kind of thing Ringo spooks at too!


He definitely didn't like it and now we have workmen outside the house also trying to get Loki. It's a hard life.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Loki  

I am discombobulated. That’s the only word for it. Just been for my standard 2.5 miles (up the Prom, to the bandstand, around it and home again) in the sunshine again. I’m worrying about Oscar, worrying about work, worried about getting C-19 and even more worried about bringing it home to husband. Urgh. Too much worrying! Thanks for thinking of me


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Loki
> 
> I am discombobulated. That's the only word for it. Just been for my standard 2.5 miles (up the Prom, to the bandstand, around it and home again) in the sunshine again. I'm worrying about Oscar, worrying about work, worried about getting C-19 and even more worried about bringing it home to husband. Urgh. Too much worrying! Thanks for thinking of me


Oh Mrs F I hope this nightmare is over soon. My heart absolutely goes out to you - and to all your colleagues. Thank goodness for running at least it helps keep us sane!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Loki
> 
> I am discombobulated. That's the only word for it. Just been for my standard 2.5 miles (up the Prom, to the bandstand, around it and home again) in the sunshine again. I'm worrying about Oscar, worrying about work, worried about getting C-19 and even more worried about bringing it home to husband. Urgh. Too much worrying! Thanks for thinking of me


Look after yourself as best you can and take support if you need it.

I was at school the last two weeks and will be doing days over the Easter break too but Ive managed to get more used to the situation as we've only been seeing the same pupils and staff daily. I just don't think about the number of people they may be coming into contact with outside of work as that's when my head goes in to overdrive domino thinking.

Getting children with sensory issues to wash their hands and use sanitizer has also been interesting but theyve managed ok with some creativity from us!

I had to have a frank conversation with my OH about what I do and if he needed to he would have to go and live at his mum's as he's working completely from home. He just couldn't get his head around me then putting him at risk.

It did take me talking about the more frontline staff than me doing so much more and taking such a greater risk to realise.

Please take care x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Loki
> 
> I am discombobulated. That's the only word for it. Just been for my standard 2.5 miles (up the Prom, to the bandstand, around it and home again) in the sunshine again. I'm worrying about Oscar, worrying about work, worried about getting C-19 and even more worried about bringing it home to husband. Urgh. Too much worrying! Thanks for thinking of me


That is a good word for it. It is so hard not to worry at the moment. Give Oscar a big hug. You front line NHS workers are amazing I hope you all get a big pay rise after this.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Look after yourself as best you can and take support if you need it.
> 
> I was at school the last two weeks and will be doing days over the Easter break too but Ive managed to get more used to the situation as we've only been seeing the same pupils and staff daily. I just don't think about the number of people they may be coming into contact with outside of work as that's when my head goes in to overdrive domino thinking.
> 
> Getting children with sensory issues to wash their hands and use sanitizer has also been interesting but theyve managed ok with some creativity from us!
> 
> I had to have a frank conversation with my OH about what I do and if he needed to he would have to go and live at his mum's as he's working completely from home. He just couldn't get his head around me then putting him at risk.
> 
> It did take me talking about the more frontline staff than me doing so much more and taking such a greater risk to realise.
> 
> Please take care x


I'm a special needs teacher to it is very difficult for our young people who thrive on routine.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I'm a special needs teacher to it is very difficult for our young people who thrive on routine.


It's difficult for all us adults to comprehend let alone anyone else.


----------



## Boxer123

No run today but a nice walk in the sun with the boys. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## immum

6 miles again last night. Found it very hard, wasn't feeling great anyway and then it was too hot for me. Haven't resorted to shorts yet but will soon if this weather continues. Broke out the "early summer" gear of cropped leggings and t-shirt. According to Strava pace was exactly the same as usual, but I don't believe it, I really felt like I was plodding! Also biked 13.5 and 9 miles over the weekend which is quite hilly, so that probably didn't help. Hoping it will be better Thursday as we usually do a longer run then.


----------



## O2.0

@Mrs Funkin and @MissKittyKat thank you both so much for doing what you're doing  It's such a strange world right now, so unprecedented. No one really knows how to handle this, all I can hope is that we're being gentle and understanding with each other and ourselves.

One of our local child care centers was recently closed as two workers tested positive for Covid-19. It's a huge worry. And I don't know what those parents will do as far as child care goes. Our schools are completely closed.

I'm still working at school twice a week. We're putting meals together to distribute both at the school and deliver on buses to set locations for pick-up. It's a way our district can help ease the strain not just for parents trying to feed their children (especially since the parents may be without work), but also to keep our bus drivers and cafeteria workers in a job so they can still get paid. I'm so happy to help, but it's also very unsettling to be as comfortable as we are knowing how many others are not. I know for a fact some of 'my' kids live in really bad conditions and school is their safe, warm, clean, 'normal' place. I'm just aching for them right now and feel so helpless to do anything.

Running and gardening right now is keeping me somewhat sane. That an obsessively cleaning and tidying the house, that's sane right?


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> @Mrs Funkin and @MissKittyKat thank you both so much for doing what you're doing  It's such a strange world right now, so unprecedented. No one really knows how to handle this, all I can hope is that we're being gentle and understanding with each other and ourselves.
> 
> One of our local child care centers was recently closed as two workers tested positive for Covid-19. It's a huge worry. And I don't know what those parents will do as far as child care goes. Our schools are completely closed.
> 
> I'm still working at school twice a week. We're putting meals together to distribute both at the school and deliver on buses to set locations for pick-up. It's a way our district can help ease the strain not just for parents trying to feed their children (especially since the parents may be without work), but also to keep our bus drivers and cafeteria workers in a job so they can still get paid. I'm so happy to help, but it's also very unsettling to be as comfortable as we are knowing how many others are not. I know for a fact some of 'my' kids live in really bad conditions and school is their safe, warm, clean, 'normal' place. I'm just aching for them right now and feel so helpless to do anything.
> 
> Running and gardening right now is keeping me somewhat sane. That an obsessively cleaning and tidying the house, that's sane right?


My house has never been so tidy !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> My house has never been so tidy !


I'm working from home - except I have very little to do so my house is looking unusually tidy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our house is generally much tidier than the average house (I say that having worked as a community midwife for many years and having been inside many many houses!)...currently it's sort of normal, except I have my own bathroom


----------



## Ringypie

10 hilly miles after work today. Felt awful for the first couple of miles - I said to hubby I might have to cut it short but pushed on a bit and started enjoying it again! 
Poor hubby is really struggling with the hills and we can’t work out why. He seems to run out of steam whereas he used to be able to keep going.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 10 hilly miles after work today. Felt awful for the first couple of miles - I said to hubby I might have to cut it short but pushed on a bit and started enjoying it again!
> Poor hubby is really struggling with the hills and we can't work out why. He seems to run out of steam whereas he used to be able to keep going.


Poor hubby sometimes it's to do with coordinating your breathing and legs. 10 miles in the evening is impressive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds good Ringy, poor hubster though. Is he frazzled from work? Mentally exhausted? Mine is shattered even though he's not being doing any training at all due to his broken toe (he can hardly even put bike shoes on to go on the turbo)...he's training well for a chocolate eating competition though, hehe. 

Seriously, though, if your hubby is shattered, perhaps he just needs some time off. Is he running every day? If so it's pretty common to feel weary a couple of weeks in, I was shattered in February when I did a Run Every Day. Don't underestimate how tired it can make you.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds good Ringy, poor hubster though. Is he frazzled from work? Mentally exhausted? Mine is shattered even though he's not being doing any training at all due to his broken toe (he can hardly even put bike shoes on to go on the turbo)...he's training well for a chocolate eating competition though, hehe.
> 
> Seriously, though, if your hubby is shattered, perhaps he just needs some time off. Is he running every day? If so it's pretty common to feel weary a couple of weeks in, I was shattered in February when I did a Run Every Day. Don't underestimate how tired it can make you.


Not really, he's working from home and it's not particularly stressful. He hasn't been running every day so it shouldn't be that. I wonder if it's because he changed his job a year ago from one where he was dashing about to a desk based one so he's not as physically active every day... feel bad for him - he looked really disheartened today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It could be something as basic as his haemoglobin levels being low. We forget all about that - especially for men. Not that you can do much about that all getting checked out currently though. 

Or he's just disheartened 'cos you're kicking his bum  (and yes, I am only teasing!).


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> It could be something as basic as his haemoglobin levels being low. We forget all about that - especially for men. Not that you can do much about that all getting checked out currently though.
> 
> Or he's just disheartened 'cos you're kicking his bum  (and yes, I am only teasing!).


I wondered whether he might be lacking in something. Perhaps I should get him some multivitamins. I know b12 from the health food shop made me feel a lot better when I was feeling tired - and also got rid of my tinnitus within 2 days!
Haha if I was super speedy perhaps but it's more he's slowed down rather than I'm racing past him!


----------



## Boxer123

9 miles this morning feeling like a little nap now. Maybe hubby needs a week off @Ringypie it did me loads of good when Loki had his bits done (then his insides being out) so I couldn't run.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 9 miles this morning feeling like a little nap now. Maybe hubby needs a week off @Ringypie it did me loads of good when Loki had his bits done (then his insides being out) so I couldn't run.


Perhaps - it's been building since Christmas really though and I think it's more obvious now because running from home we have hills wherever we go. I just hope he can work out whether it's a fitness thing, diet or psychological.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear  Poor hubby, hope you can figure it out. 

I am shattered and dragged my bum up the Prom and back for two miles, ha! Last night I felt so sprightly, tonight not so much  I nearly was tripped by an off the lead dog, my HR went flying up as I could almost picture myself going over and breaking my wrist. Yikes! I trod on the poor doggy’s foot too  Sorry pooch. 

Off for a few days now, hurrah!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just over 2 miles for me, late after noon. The humidity had dropped bit it was still warm. Got back and said to the OH I'm going to have to start going out running later as it's definitely getting to warm for my PT 

He's also getting a very fluffy bottom as was due at the groomers, he's going to be looking more like a retriever soon!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve been fretting about running shoes! I wear ASICS gel kayano 25’s and had a new pair for the marathon which I’ve now started using as my main pair as the cushioning has gone in my old ones. This leaves me with the problem that I will need new shoes for the marathon assuming it goes ahead in October! The new kayano 26’s have had mixed reviews about the sizing being different, and most places are sold out of the 25’s in my size. Just found them on the ASICS outlet site reduced already but with an extra 30% off so they are less than half price!!!! Worth a look if anyone on here wears them. I wasn’t going to rush to buy any but at that price thought it was worth it!!

Edited to add it looks like all their stuff has an extra 30% off not just the kayanos, and free postage too!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've been fretting about running shoes! I wear ASICS gel kayano 25's and had a new pair for the marathon which I've now started using as my main pair as the cushioning has gone in my old ones. This leaves me with the problem that I will need new shoes for the marathon assuming it goes ahead in October! The new kayano 26's have had mixed reviews about the sizing being different, and most places are sold out of the 25's in my size. Just found them on the ASICS outlet site reduced already but with an extra 30% off so they are less than half price!!!! Worth a look if anyone on here wears them. I wasn't going to rush to buy any but at that price thought it was worth it!!


Sounds like a bargain I have ASICS at the moment not sure which ones to be honest they all fit really well.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like a bargain I have ASICS at the moment not sure which ones to be honest they all fit really well.


I was really pleased - I thought I'd share as at that price it's worth picking some up even if you don't need them right now! It's all their stuff not just the kayanos.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers! Hubby wears asics, I’ll get him to have a look (assuming he ever runs again with his broken toe, he’s feeling very down about it). Thanks for the heads up Ringy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wowsers! Hubby wears asics, I'll get him to have a look (assuming he ever runs again with his broken toe, he's feeling very down about it). Thanks for the heads up Ringy.


Oh poor hubby I hope he heals quickly. How long ago did he break his toe? Hopefully it won't leave him with any ongoing problems.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Perfect timing.

As I've been doing more country road running I've got to the point where I needed to really get some road shoes, been using my first trail shoes which don't have any grip but they also don't have any cushioning either!

Any idea what the toe-heel drop is like?

I don't want to spend loads in case they don't agree with me as all my shoes so far have been trail ones.

Definitely worth a look x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Perfect timing.
> 
> As I've been doing more country road running I've got to the point where I needed to really get some road shoes, been using my first trail shoes which don't have any grip but they also don't have any cushioning either!
> 
> Any idea what the toe-heel drop is like?
> 
> I don't want to spend loads in case they don't agree with me as all my shoes so far have been trail ones.
> 
> Definitely worth a look x


Hmm I'm not sure what the drop is! They also do trail shoes. I've got the fujitrabuco's which have enough cushioning that they were good for a mixed terrain race (roads, mud, trails).
Also to note the price you see on the website doesn't include the 30%, that comes off when you put the item in your basket!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He did it over a month ago, Ringy. Poor husband. I just ordered him some shoes, £58.80 instead of £120  He asked for four pairs...! So I shall stash them away and he can have some for various gifts...so much for not spending money she says, £200+ later! I was *really* excited about the price, as thought they were £58.80 then another 30% off - but that was including the extra discount. Still just under half price though, which is brilliant - I hate how running shoes are so expensive.


----------



## O2.0

Shoe bargains yay!! I've been thinking I should probably get another pair of road shoes as much road running as I'm doing, but don't really want to spend money frivolously lately...


----------



## immum

Oooh I wear Gt-2000's, I'm going to take a look!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> He did it over a month ago, Ringy. Poor husband. I just ordered him some shoes, £58.80 instead of £120  He asked for four pairs...! So I shall stash them away and he can have some for various gifts...so much for not spending money she says, £200+ later! I was *really* excited about the price, as thought they were £58.80 then another 30% off - but that was including the extra discount. Still just under half price though, which is brilliant - I hate how running shoes are so expensive.


That's great! I agree they are so expensive then with the amount of running we do they are past it after 6 months or less! Fingers crossed they turn up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Agh! After my "almost going a cropper over a dog off a lead" yesterday - the same thing happened again this morning! I obviously don't have a dog but I do wonder why you let your dog off is 1) you have no recall and 2) it's rather busy in certain "hotspots" on the Prom. I know it's nice for a dog to be off the lead but if it's dangerous - to itself and people running/cycling or skating or whatever - surely it should be ON the lead? I also can't stand how the owners glare at you when you're running and their dog runs into your way and causes a kerfuffle. Sorry, it's just I've nearly been taken out twice in 16 hours and it's making me nervous!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agh! After my "almost going a cropper over a dog off a lead" yesterday - the same thing happened again this morning! I obviously don't have a dog but I do wonder why you let your dog off is 1) you have no recall and 2) it's rather busy in certain "hotspots" on the Prom. I know it's nice for a dog to be off the lead but if it's dangerous - to itself and people running/cycling or skating or whatever - surely it should be ON the lead? I also can't stand how the owners glare at you when you're running and their dog runs into your way and causes a kerfuffle. Sorry, it's just I've nearly been taken out twice in 16 hours and it's making me nervous!


 Oh no that's so frustrating. I've had a few near misses like that and it never ceases to amaze me how many owners glare at you even though you've swerved all over the place to try and avoid. I'm all for dogs being off the lead where it's appropriate, safe and they aren't going to interfere with other people!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agh! After my "almost going a cropper over a dog off a lead" yesterday - the same thing happened again this morning! I obviously don't have a dog but I do wonder why you let your dog off is 1) you have no recall and 2) it's rather busy in certain "hotspots" on the Prom. I know it's nice for a dog to be off the lead but if it's dangerous - to itself and people running/cycling or skating or whatever - surely it should be ON the lead? I also can't stand how the owners glare at you when you're running and their dog runs into your way and causes a kerfuffle. Sorry, it's just I've nearly been taken out twice in 16 hours and it's making me nervous!


Some people are just thoughtless. Woody has good recall but he still goes on lead if there are runners / cyclists about. At the moment he's back on lead whenever we see or hear anyone but not everyone's the same.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki has terrible recall and if set loose on a prom would cause mayhem so is always on a longline. Some people are just thoughtless and I think see using a lead as optional.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agh! After my "almost going a cropper over a dog off a lead" yesterday - the same thing happened again this morning! I obviously don't have a dog but I do wonder why you let your dog off is 1) you have no recall and 2) it's rather busy in certain "hotspots" on the Prom. I know it's nice for a dog to be off the lead but if it's dangerous - to itself and people running/cycling or skating or whatever - surely it should be ON the lead? I also can't stand how the owners glare at you when you're running and their dog runs into your way and causes a kerfuffle. Sorry, it's just I've nearly been taken out twice in 16 hours and it's making me nervous!


I have had a few run ins (pardon the pun!) with dogs too.
The first time it was dark, very little street lighting, black dog. The owners saw me coming and I heard them say "runner coming, hold the dog". That's nice I thought. They moved to the side of the path to let me pass, the next thing I knew I was on the ground! They had forgotten to lock the flexi lead so the dog ran straight in front of me. Luckily not much harm done, few bruises and grazes and a large hole in my favourite running leggings.
The next time was worse. First time running in daylight after we'd changed the clocks a couple of years ago. Overtook a man walking his dog with his daughter. Dog was on a short lead well controlled and on the far side of the pavement, so we passed in the road. Next thing I knew the dog had bitten me on my upper thigh. Owner very apologetic, apparently it was a rescue and they had only just got it, and not been told of any issues. That resulted in a trip to A&E and several stitches, loads of stri strips and some very strong antibiotics!
Husband has also nearly been bitten by a dog, that time the owner stopped nealy in the bushes to let us pass, and held on to the dogs collar. Dog still managed to jump at us and caught my husbands leg, luckily it didn't break the skin only bruised.
Now I give ALL dogs a very wide berth when running. I don't trust any of them.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> I have had a few run ins (pardon the pun!) with dogs too.
> The first time it was dark, very little street lighting, black dog. The owners saw me coming and I heard them say "runner coming, hold the dog". That's nice I thought. They moved to the side of the path to let me past, the next thing I knew I was on the ground! They had forgotten to lock the flexi lead so the dog ran straight in front of me. Luckily not much harm done, few bruises and grazes and a large hole in my favourite running leggings.
> The next time was worse. First time running in daylight after we'd changed the clocks a couple of years. Overtook a man walking his dog with his daughter. Dog was on a short lead well controlled and on the far side of the pavement, so we passed in the road. Next thing I knew the dog had bitten me on my upper thigh. Owner very apologetic, apparently it was a rescue and they had only just got it, and not been told of any issues. That resulted in a trip to A&E and several stitches, loads of stri strips and some very strong antibiotics!
> Husband has also nearly been bitten by a dog, that time the owner stopped nealy in the bushes to let us pass, and held on to the dogs collar. Dog still managed to jump at us and caught my husbands leg, luckily it didn't break the skin only bruised.
> Now I give ALL dogs a very wide berth when running. I don't trust any of them.


I'm not surprised you give them a wide birth after that! It's such a shame - it's a few idiots give everyone a bad name!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @immum ! You poor thing. I'm not surprised you avoid them now.

(Much as I am not a dog person, I do quite like the occasional one once I get to know it, so didn't mean this as an anti-woofer rant, just as an unaware owner rant!)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey @immum ! You poor thing. I'm not surprised you avoid them now.
> 
> (Much as I am not a dog person, I do quite like the occasional one once I get to know it, so didn't mean this as an anti-woofer rant, just as an unaware owner rant!)


I didn't take it as a pointed rant, even as a dog owner I come across my own share of unaware dog owners who cause problems


----------



## immum

I actually love dogs and it hasn't put me off them at all. I'd love a dog at some point when I have enough time to dedicate to it. I think I was just unlucky and it wasn't the owners fault either really, but I still avoid them when running just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Ringypie

5 mile speed session in the sun for me. I look like a beetroot now (and will for some time even after a cool drink and a lovely shower). I’m quite enjoying running on my own so I can play about with speed and trying to push myself a bit! Hubby went out earlier as he wanted to pop to the shops so I haven’t heard how he got on. I did see him going the other way and he looked pretty good so hopefully he had a good run!


----------



## immum

8 miles this evening. It wasn't as hot as I thought it was going to be, so quite enjoyed it, could probably have gone a bit further but legs were starting to ache, and I wanted my tea! Pleased with what I did anyway.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> 8 miles this evening. It wasn't as hot as I thought it was going to be, so quite enjoyed it, could probably have gone a bit further but legs were starting to ache, and I wanted my tea! Pleased with what I did anyway.


That's the problem with running in the evening - too close to dinner time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am constantly starving at the moment due to running every day, even though most runs are short...it's keeping my weight stable though and my fruit and yoghurt when I get home from a morning run is my favourite meal all day.

Great work today @immum 8 miles is awesome! Most importantly, what did you have for your tea?


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agh! After my "almost going a cropper over a dog off a lead" yesterday - the same thing happened again this morning! I obviously don't have a dog but I do wonder why you let your dog off is 1) you have no recall and 2) it's rather busy in certain "hotspots" on the Prom. I know it's nice for a dog to be off the lead but if it's dangerous - to itself and people running/cycling or skating or whatever - surely it should be ON the lead? I also can't stand how the owners glare at you when you're running and their dog runs into your way and causes a kerfuffle. Sorry, it's just I've nearly been taken out twice in 16 hours and it's making me nervous!





immum said:


> I have had a few run ins (pardon the pun!) with dogs too.
> The first time it was dark, very little street lighting, black dog. The owners saw me coming and I heard them say "runner coming, hold the dog". That's nice I thought. They moved to the side of the path to let me pass, the next thing I knew I was on the ground! They had forgotten to lock the flexi lead so the dog ran straight in front of me. Luckily not much harm done, few bruises and grazes and a large hole in my favourite running leggings.
> The next time was worse. First time running in daylight after we'd changed the clocks a couple of years ago. Overtook a man walking his dog with his daughter. Dog was on a short lead well controlled and on the far side of the pavement, so we passed in the road. Next thing I knew the dog had bitten me on my upper thigh. Owner very apologetic, apparently it was a rescue and they had only just got it, and not been told of any issues. That resulted in a trip to A&E and several stitches, loads of stri strips and some very strong antibiotics!
> Husband has also nearly been bitten by a dog, that time the owner stopped nealy in the bushes to let us pass, and held on to the dogs collar. Dog still managed to jump at us and caught my husbands leg, luckily it didn't break the skin only bruised.
> Now I give ALL dogs a very wide berth when running. I don't trust any of them.


I am very much a dog person, dog lover but have sadly taken to carrying pepper spray now that I'm running the roads more. There are several dogs who I just don't trust. Fortunately the black dog I complained about last time I ranted, her owners have better fenced their yard, and today it was lovely to be able to run by with them barking behind a fence. Funnily the dogs seemed less stressed too. 
Unfortunately there are two other dogs further down the road who are just as bad and the other day they came after me and I went to spray them. Unbeknownst to me, OH had used the pepper spray on a possum who was eating the cat's food (we live an exciting life) and when I went to spray the dogs, I got a sad little pfftssst and then nothing. So I had to pick up a stick and wave them off (I'm irrationally annoyed at how that affected my time too). I now have a new canister of pepper spray and hubby has been duly admonished. Said possum scares off the porch very easily and he knows not to feed the cats that late anyway 

Road running is starting to get to my knees. They don't hurt when I run, but I'm very sore in that bumpy muscle on the inside of my knees - the one that gets big when you bike a lot? Don't know what it's called, but never had it be this sore either - both knees. Odd...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I am very much a dog person, dog lover but have sadly taken to carrying pepper spray now that I'm running the roads more. There are several dogs who I just don't trust. Fortunately the black dog I complained about last time I ranted, her owners have better fenced their yard, and today it was lovely to be able to run by with them barking behind a fence. Funnily the dogs seemed less stressed too.
> Unfortunately there are two other dogs further down the road who are just as bad and the other day they came after me and I went to spray them. Unbeknownst to me, OH had used the pepper spray on a possum who was eating the cat's food (we live an exciting life) and when I went to spray the dogs, I got a sad little pfftssst and then nothing. So I had to pick up a stick and wave them off (I'm irrationally annoyed at how that affected my time too). I now have a new canister of pepper spray and hubby has been duly admonished. Said possum scares off the porch very easily and he knows not to feed the cats that late anyway
> 
> Road running is starting to get to my knees. They don't hurt when I run, but I'm very sore in that bumpy muscle on the inside of my knees - the one that gets big when you bike a lot? Don't know what it's called, but never had it be this sore either - both knees. Odd...


I would find this so scary being chased by dogs. I know the muscle you mean you have probably changed your running style and now it's effecting different muscles.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am constantly starving at the moment due to running every day, even though most runs are short...it's keeping my weight stable though and my fruit and yoghurt when I get home from a morning run is my favourite meal all day.
> 
> Great work today @immum 8 miles is awesome! Most importantly, what did you have for your tea?


I love fruit and yoghurt for breakfast too! Tea was cheese and onion quiche with roasted peppers and tomatoes on the side.


----------



## Boxer123

5 mile plod today absolutely beautiful out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, that was a totally gorgeous three miles. It was like a run in Hawaii, warm but breezy...I'm glad I was "Hawaii'd Up" - vest and visor from our last trip there IIRC 

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Saturdays are clearly the day for longer runs 
Got up early to see the sun rise and so we could avoid the heat and didn't see any soul until I was nearly back home.

First 10km completed and consistent pace throughout which I'm happy about as it must mean I'm understanding myself better.

Even contemplating entering our local 10km race in Oct! Usually watch every year as it goes past my house.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Saturdays are clearly the day for longer runs
> Got up early to see the sun rise and so we could avoid the heat and didn't see any sole until I was nearly back home.
> 
> First 10km completed and consistent pace throughout which I'm happy about as it must mean I'm understanding myself better.
> 
> Even contemplating entering our local 10km race in Oct! Usually watch every year as it goes past my house.
> 
> View attachment 436250
> [/QUOT
> 
> Lovely pictures looks amazing well done.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Saturdays are clearly the day for longer runs
> Got up early to see the sun rise and so we could avoid the heat and didn't see any soul until I was nearly back home.
> 
> First 10km completed and consistent pace throughout which I'm happy about as it must mean I'm understanding myself better.
> 
> Even contemplating entering our local 10km race in Oct! Usually watch every year as it goes past my house.
> 
> View attachment 436250


Beautiful! And well done you - go for it! It's easier to run distance in a race as there are all the marshalls encouraging you and other runners too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat  it was lovely out there this morning.

I decided to try as hard as I could for fake parkrun again...even did a warm up and everything! I was rewarded with a time only 20 seconds slower than my course PB at Bognor (not my actual PB), then a cool down run. Phew! Brekkie, managed to get an Ocado slot thanks to the thread on CC, planted some plants I got in Morrison's yesterday (the govt says if the shop sells it, it can be bought, so I didn't feel bad!), made carrot & coriander soup for lunch.

I'm putting a picture here of me running as I am SO delighted with my calves  It's the only thing I've ever really loved about myself...oh and my smile. Please don't think I'm showing off, it's just nice to share how I feel. Wore another old parkrun tee shirt (given out Xmas day 2006, before it became parkrun), only gets worn for Christmas Day parkrun normally, so it will be put away again.

















My over riding emotion when I look at photos of myself now is happiness that I just look normal now


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat  it was lovely out there this morning.
> 
> I decided to try as hard as I could for fake parkrun again...even did a warm up and everything! I was rewarded with a time only 20 seconds slower than my course PB at Bognor (not my actual PB), then a cool down run. Phew! Brekkie, managed to get an Ocado slot thanks to the thread on CC, planted some plants I got in Morrison's yesterday (the govt says if the shop sells it, it can be bought, so I didn't feel bad!), made carrot & coriander soup for lunch.
> 
> I'm putting a picture here of me running as I am SO delighted with my calves  It's the only thing I've ever really loved about myself...oh and my smile. Please don't think I'm showing off, it's just nice to share how I feel. Wore another old parkrun tee shirt (given out Xmas day 2006, before it became parkrun), only gets worn for Christmas Day parkrun normally, so it will be put away again.
> 
> View attachment 436276
> View attachment 436278
> 
> 
> My over riding emotion when I look at photos of myself now is happiness that I just look normal now


It's wonderful how running can make you feel so much better about yourself isn't it! You look gorgeous and that smile is just a delight to see.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've been really surprised how I've felt this time about running. I've given it a go on and off before but never stuck to it.

Trail running is the only difference I can think off.

@Mrs Funkin I would love those calves too  x


----------



## Boxer123

I think one of the great things about running is it can make you feel better about yourself. My stomach used to stick out now it doesn’t so much due to running. 

Not just in how you look but what you can accomplish nothing like coming over that finish line.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think one of the great things about running is it can make you feel better about yourself. My stomach used to stick out now it doesn't so much due to running.
> 
> Not just in how you look but what you can accomplish nothing like coming over that finish line.


I completely agree, it doesn't matter whether you race over the finish line or jog over, whatever speed you cross that finish line, you still did it and it's a massive achievement.

6.75 miles for me today. Far far too hot. I don't mind the heat normally but there was no breeze and the air was so stuffy. I needed a hose down rather than a shower!


----------



## O2.0

Yes, running is awesome for making you feel better about your body. My body is old and battered, but I'm happy with it on good run days  And I appreciate it so much more knowing what it can do. That matters more than looking a certain way. But those are some nice calves Mrs Funkin!  

I managed 30 miles this week 30.2 to be exact. Feeling pretty good about that  
I've also been running during the daylight so now have my summer tan going in April! I get very dark very fast, and my runner's tan on my legs is just so attractive


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Yes, running is awesome for making you feel better about your body. My body is old and battered, but I'm happy with it on good run days  And I appreciate it so much more knowing what it can do. That matters more than looking a certain way. But those are some nice calves Mrs Funkin!
> 
> I managed 30 miles this week 30.2 to be exact. Feeling pretty good about that
> I've also been running during the daylight so now have my summer tan going in April! I get very dark very fast, and my runner's tan on my legs is just so attractive


Fantastic distance this week! I need to go and do a bit more tomorrow to make up my marathon this week!
I wore a vest to run today as it's so hot. Was glad I did as otherwise I end up terrible tan lines. Running in shorts all winter means my legs are the brownest they've been since I've lived in the uk (it could however be rust rather than tan because the winter was so wet!)


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic distance this week! I need to go and do a bit more tomorrow to make up my marathon this week!
> I wore a vest to run today as it's so hot. Was glad I did as otherwise I end up terrible tan lines. Running in shorts all winter means my legs are the brownest they've been since I've lived in the uk (it could however be rust rather than tan because the winter was so wet!)


Oh we get too cold to run in shorts, I'm good until about 40 degrees and then the leggings come out!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh we get too cold to run in shorts, I'm good until about 40 degrees and then the leggings come out!


I get ridiculously hot when I exercise! I remember having a training session on Ringo some years ago and I was down to a T-shirt although there was snow on the ground! But then I get cold so quickly as soon as I stop.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

O2.0 said:


> Yes, running is awesome for making you feel better about your body. My body is old and battered, but I'm happy with it on good run days  And I appreciate it so much more knowing what it can do. That matters more than looking a certain way. But those are some nice calves Mrs Funkin!
> 
> I managed 30 miles this week 30.2 to be exact. Feeling pretty good about that
> I've also been running during the daylight so now have my summer tan going in April! I get very dark very fast, and my runner's tan on my legs is just so attractive


Awesome mileage! You should feel good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Back from a lovely (just over) 10k. It brought my mileage to 25 miles for the week which I’m chuffed to bits about. Also pleased that after a hard effort yesterday including a 26:52 5k - and being on day 20 of running - I did the 10k in 66 minutes. Husband was telling me this morning that he likes that I now have a much clearer differentiation in paces  I agreed, even though secretly I know my legs couldn’t have gone any faster today if I’d paid them  

Hope you’ve all managed to get out for a nice run this morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Back from a lovely (just over) 10k. It brought my mileage to 25 miles for the week which I'm chuffed to bits about. Also pleased that after a hard effort yesterday including a 26:52 5k - and being on day 20 of running - I did the 10k in 66 minutes. Husband was telling me this morning that he likes that I now have a much clearer differentiation in paces  I agreed, even though secretly I know my legs couldn't have gone any faster today if I'd paid them
> 
> Hope you've all managed to get out for a nice run this morning.


8.5 miles this morning which brings me to 36.5 miles this week. You can tell I'm not working. Now to eat my Easter egg I'm sad I can't be with my family but will watch a film eat chocolate and have a nice bath.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers @Boxer123 is that normal mileage for you? I'm seriously impressed. I've only ever done that mileage when training for a marathon.

Enjoy your egg


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 436395
> 
> 
> 8.5 miles this morning which brings me to 36.5 miles this week. You can tell I'm not working. Now to eat my Easter egg I'm sad I can't be with my family but will watch a film eat chocolate and have a nice bath.


Wow that's some distance!! Well done you that bath and chocolate is well deserved!


----------



## Ringypie

6 miles across beautiful Dartmoor today. Met this little cutey while we were up there.








27.7 miles for me this week. Pleased with that - met my marathon per week target!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 6 miles across beautiful Dartmoor today. Met this little cutey while we were up there.
> View attachment 436434
> 
> 27.7 miles for me this week. Pleased with that - met my marathon per week target!


That looks like a lovely run.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That looks like a lovely run.


It's beautiful up there. I'm so lucky this is about a mile from my house. My road turns into a footpath which leads up onto the moor. It's a very steep mile to get there but once you are on the moor it's lovely. We often run along an old tramway which is a slight uphill all the way out - but it's a wonderful gentle downhill all the way home pretty much. I want to do a half marathon distance up there next weekend if the weather is ok - the moors are no fun when it's wet and windy!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's beautiful up there. I'm so lucky this is about a mile from my house. My road turns into a footpath which leads up onto the moor. It's a very steep mile to get there but once you are on the moor it's lovely. We often run along an old tramway which is a slight uphill all the way out - but it's a wonderful gentle downhill all the way home pretty much. I want to do a half marathon distance up there next weekend if the weather is ok - the moors are no fun when it's wet and windy!


That sounds amazing.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> 6 miles across beautiful Dartmoor today. Met this little cutey while we were up there.
> View attachment 436434
> 
> 27.7 miles for me this week. Pleased with that - met my marathon per week target!


Oh what a lovely baby!! What a beautiful place to run!

Great job on mileage everyone! It's nice to be able to run as much as we want to


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh what a lovely baby!! What a beautiful place to run!
> 
> Great job on mileage everyone! It's nice to be able to run as much as we want to


The one good thing about the lockdown is being allowed to run!! And being able to run up here is lovely. It was my first run up there this year and it reminded me that I really do love running on the moor (in good weather).


----------



## Ringypie

A day off running today so we went for a walk instead and this one came too!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody got upset this morning as I went for a short 1mile on my own to try out the new trainers. Got some road shoes as I am going to really try in the summer to do some more running on my own as I'm sure it will help with my stamina. Not sure I'll learn to love it as much as the trails though!









Just a little bit of my decision was based on wanting to be colour coordinated


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody got upset this morning as I went for a short 1mile on my own to try out the new trainers. Got some road shoes as I am going to really try in the summer to do some more running on my own as I'm sure it will help with my stamina. Not sure I'll learn to love it as much as the trails though!
> 
> View attachment 436574
> 
> Just a little bit of my decision was based on wanting to be colour coordinated


I love the colour! Ringo's showjumping colour is teal so he would definitely approve. How did you find the new shoes? I find looking for new shoes so stressful as they are so expensive especially if they end up not being quite right!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringo  How lovely to see you! 

I honestly had to drag myself out the door this morning. It was a dreadful run - only did 25 minutes. I just wanted it over - and so did my legs. Back to work tomorrow...so a couple of post-work evening runs. 

Just been sorting out all my kit. It started with my preparing to swap from Winter to Summer in the running drawer and ended up with my re-jigging the "thin" clothes into the current clothes. Hurrah. I still can't wear a skort without feeling super self-conscious though. I might try again soon. 

Hope everyone is well and happy. I'm very anxious about work tomorrow as it is a day of HUGE change.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A day off running today so we went for a walk instead and this one came too!
> View attachment 436567


Looks like a fab walking partner!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I did loads of research but stuck with the same brand I use for my trail shoes in the end.

I end up always liking the most expensive and have only bought one bad pair so far which are currently stuck at the back of a cupboard! 

I do plan on getting my gait done once we can go back to shops as I think running on the trails has really strengthened my ankles and I do wonder if how I run has changed.

I did feel a little lopsided this morning and one gluteal was definitely working harder than the. Other!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody got upset this morning as I went for a short 1mile on my own to try out the new trainers. Got some road shoes as I am going to really try in the summer to do some more running on my own as I'm sure it will help with my stamina. Not sure I'll learn to love it as much as the trails though!
> 
> View attachment 436574
> 
> Just a little bit of my decision was based on wanting to be colour coordinated


They look good I love my Hokas. Poor Woody though very disappointing. The boxers get upset if I take the bins out on my own at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringo  How lovely to see you!
> 
> I honestly had to drag myself out the door this morning. It was a dreadful run - only did 25 minutes. I just wanted it over - and so did my legs. Back to work tomorrow...so a couple of post-work evening runs.
> 
> Just been sorting out all my kit. It started with my preparing to swap from Winter to Summer in the running drawer and ended up with my re-jigging the "thin" clothes into the current clothes. Hurrah. I still can't wear a skort without feeling super self-conscious though. I might try again soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy. I'm very anxious about work tomorrow as it is a day of HUGE change.


Well done for getting out. Good luck tomorrow hope it's not to stressful.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringo  How lovely to see you!
> 
> I honestly had to drag myself out the door this morning. It was a dreadful run - only did 25 minutes. I just wanted it over - and so did my legs. Back to work tomorrow...so a couple of post-work evening runs.
> 
> Just been sorting out all my kit. It started with my preparing to swap from Winter to Summer in the running drawer and ended up with my re-jigging the "thin" clothes into the current clothes. Hurrah. I still can't wear a skort without feeling super self-conscious though. I might try again soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy. I'm very anxious about work tomorrow as it is a day of HUGE change.


Hope work is ok tomorrow.

What is it like running in a skort, I was looking at them the other day. Capri pants is the shortest I've gone so far as have stupid looking knees!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Hope work is ok tomorrow.
> 
> What is it like running in a skort, I was looking at them the other day. Capri pants is the shortest I've gone so far as have stupid looking knees!


I never get my legs out even in the summer. Maybe I should be brave this year.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> They look good I love my Hokas. Poor Woody though very disappointing. The boxers get upset if I take the bins out on my own at the moment.


He was sad


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You need to get the right one, I think @MissKittyKat - I have a 2XU one (eeeeek! I shall only wear that for tennis I think, it's a bit risqué) and a couple of Ron Hill. I'm going to try a Ron Hill one when it's warmer again. I remember when I was thinner before that I couldn't run much further than a 5k in them, due to thigh chaffage (!!) as the shorts are shorter than I would usually run in. In the summer I just wear Ron Hill mid-thigh length Lycra shorts, I've never run in baggier shorts, I don't think they are good for my shape!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He was sad
> 
> View attachment 436578


Well that's the saddest picture ever ! How will you sleep tonight?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, that *is* a sad face.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> You need to get the right one, I think @MissKittyKat - I have a 2XU one (eeeeek! I shall only wear that for tennis I think, it's a bit risqué) and a couple of Ron Hill. I'm going to try a Ron Hill one when it's warmer again. I remember when I was thinner before that I couldn't run much further than a 5k in them, due to thigh chaffage (!!) as the shorts are shorter than I would usually run in. In the summer I just wear Ron Hill mid-thigh length Lycra shorts, I've never run in baggier shorts, I don't think they are good for my shape!


Might give them a miss, as I would need the shorts but to be a reasonable length to stop any thigh rub! !!!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Might give them a miss, as I would need the shorts but to be a reasonable length to stop any thigh rub! !!!!!!


I can't go any shorter than the ones in the earlier pic and they have to be tight Lycra as I don't have a thigh gap, I have a thigh bulge and I would get terrible chafing!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well that's the saddest picture ever ! How will you sleep tonight?





Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear, that *is* a sad face.


He knows how to pull at the heart strings and I'm clearly just a bit mean but know what's best for him.

Pavements with no grass verges wouldnt have been good for Labby joints x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks like a fab walking partner!


Ahh he is, he is very polite to lead and thoroughly enjoys being out with hubby and I!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringo  How lovely to see you!
> 
> I honestly had to drag myself out the door this morning. It was a dreadful run - only did 25 minutes. I just wanted it over - and so did my legs. Back to work tomorrow...so a couple of post-work evening runs.
> 
> Just been sorting out all my kit. It started with my preparing to swap from Winter to Summer in the running drawer and ended up with my re-jigging the "thin" clothes into the current clothes. Hurrah. I still can't wear a skort without feeling super self-conscious though. I might try again soon.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy. I'm very anxious about work tomorrow as it is a day of HUGE change.


Well done for getting out and doing it anyway!
I hope that tomorrow goes ok and isn't as stressful as you think.


----------



## immum

So another 6 miles yesterday. Hard work again, what is it about Mondays just lately? It was also really cold, I'm always warm running so even though I knew it was colder yesterday still wore a t-shirt, took about 4 miles to get warm, then freezing as soon as I stopped. I shouldn't complain, I'd rather it was cold than hot to run. Biked Saturday and Sunday as usual, mush as I dislike biking normally when it's hot it's easier than running.


----------



## O2.0

Oh Woody what a guilt trip face!!! Bates does that to me too, he's been retired as my running buddy for several years now, but he still tries a guilt trip here and there. I tend to walk him first then go for my run, especially now that I'm not so rushed in the morning. That generally appeases him 

Thought I'd share here, interesting article about running and social distancing, and just general Covid-19 info for runners. Seemed sensible.

I'm lucky in that I may see a total of one or two cars the entire time I'm running and maybe one person way out in their yard on my usual runs. No one even close to 6 feet away, usually more like 30 LOL. Bigger cities I imagine it is harder to avoid people.

https://www.npr.org/2020/04/13/8332...2_-8eflwwvCANd220iA8Xxm6RGJUrAV-PeRIr6sKV1H58


----------



## Ringypie

Only 4 miles today. Although sunny there is a bitter wind down here and I really wasn't feeling it. I was planning on going a bit further originally but thought there was no point as I wasn't enjoying it at all!
In happier news my massively reduced new shoes have already turned up - fantastic service as I only ordered them on Friday! Everyone was pleased with the box too!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Only 4 miles today. Although sunny there is a bitter wind down here and I really wasn't feeling it. I was planning on going a bit further originally but thought there was no point as I wasn't enjoying it at all!
> In happier news my massively reduced new shoes have already turned up - fantastic service as I only ordered them on Friday! Everyone was pleased with the box too!
> View attachment 436635
> View attachment 436636
> View attachment 436637


Your cats are so beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, not seen Flint, Parsnip and Cosmo in one post for AGES  Thanks Ringy, so lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww, not seen Flint, Parsnip and Cosmo in one post for AGES  Thanks Ringy, so lovely.


They are lovely I grew up with cats my mum was allergic to dogs. Such intelligent animals. How was your day ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Your cats are so beautiful.


Thank you the bottom one is a proper PF Siamese - he's a Lambchop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> They are lovely I grew up with cats my mum was allergic to dogs. Such intelligent animals. How was your day ?


Revolting! Thanks for asking


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Revolting! Thanks for asking


Oh dear Sox sends virtual hugs.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you the bottom one is a proper PF Siamese - he's a Lambchop


Are they indoor cats ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 436646
> 
> 
> Oh dear Sox sends virtual hugs.


Aww, thanks Sox  Tomorrow is another day, I have to be convinced it will be better


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin hope this cheers you up.

An actual conversation I had this morning with Woody, all in my head of course. I'm been posting everyday on our canicross Facebook group page, which is slowly being turned into a diary type thing


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin hope this cheers you up.
> 
> An actual conversation I had this morning with Woody, all in my head of course. I'm been posting everyday on our canicross Facebook group page, which is slowly being turned into a diary type thing
> 
> View attachment 436651


Thank God you took him with you today I couldn't handle another photo of that sad face


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Thank God you took him with you today I couldn't handle another photo of that sad face


He really is spoilt, honestly just like the boxers he knows how to look into your soul. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cute Woody!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Are they indoor cats ?


They are. Cross eyed Flint used to go out but after his brother died on the road (20mph limit narrow and windy and only led to a farm) We couldn't bear the idea of losing another. Happily Flint is easy going and the Siameses are both content indoors!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin hope this cheers you up.
> 
> An actual conversation I had this morning with Woody, all in my head of course. I'm been posting everyday on our canicross Facebook group page, which is slowly being turned into a diary type thing
> 
> View attachment 436651


What a beautiful smiley face!
I have conversations with Ringo and the cats all the time too


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They are. Cross eyed Flint used to go out but after his brother died on the road (20mph limit narrow and windy and only led to a farm) We couldn't bear the idea of losing another. Happily Flint is easy going and the Siameses are both content indoors!


I bet they love being all cosy inside. I'd be worried someone would steal them.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I bet they love being all cosy inside. I'd be worried someone would steal them.


They are very content - they have plenty of things to climb and sleep on and they are safe! I'd also be terrified that someone would steal them as well as danger from the road, wild animals, dogs, poison etc etc.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They are very content - they have plenty of things to climb and sleep on and they are safe! I'd also be terrified that someone would steal them as well as danger from the road, wild animals, dogs, poison etc etc.


Definitely I'm getting cat broody now but Sox would move out he's terrified of them.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Definitely I'm getting cat broody now but Sox would move out he's terrified of them.


Oh shame! Years ago I ended up living with a friend for a few months after a horrid relationship. Flint and his brother moved in too, much to the disgust of her Belgian shepherds. I remember one evening sitting downstairs thinking I hadn't seen the dogs for ages.... Flint had them pinned up in her bedroom, not doing anything nasty but just sitting there glaring at them! They got on fine though and often snuggled up for a nap.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh shame! Years ago I ended up living with a friend for a few months after a horrid relationship. Flint and his brother moved in too, much to the disgust of her Belgian shepherds. I remember one evening sitting downstairs thinking I hadn't seen the dogs for ages.... Flint had them pinned up in her bedroom, not doing anything nasty but just sitting there glaring at them! They got on fine though and often snuggled up for a nap.


Brilliant that would be Sox !


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning glorious weather.


----------



## Ringypie

4 miles today. Felt so much better than yesterday, funny how some days are just hard and others are comfortable! I’m still buzzing from it and wish I’d done a bit more. Still I’m planning on going out after work tomorrow so would be silly to overdo it.
Also feeling pleased that I have lost a bit of tummy over the last month!


----------



## Boxer123

A very slow 4 miles today which turned into a bit of a photo shoot with Loki as he is working the handsome today. Sox had a bit of a handbags at dawn moment with a dog not following social distancing rules.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 436810
> View attachment 436811
> View attachment 436812
> A very slow 4 miles today which turned into a bit of a photo shoot with Loki as he is working the handsome today. Sox had a bit of a handbags at dawn moment with a dog not following social distancing rules.


I love the pic of Loki in the bluebells - looks like the kind of photo you see in a calendar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran last night and this morning. We have Alice in Wonderland wooden sculptures in our parkrun park, I ran through there today and had a photo 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Ringypie

Lovely weather here today. A bit warmer which suits me! I did a comfortable 7.5 miles today (I made chocolate krispies so thought I’d better otherwise my bellies will be expanding again!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm ignoring the bottle of fizz in the fridge, it's calling me but I'm ignoring it as I am at work tomorrow  Well done on your 7.5m Ringy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm ignoring the bottle of fizz in the fridge, it's calling me but I'm ignoring it as I am at work tomorrow  Well done on your 7.5m Ringy.


Oh love a bit of fizz. I went on holiday with my sister over new year they left a bottle of champagne in the fridge it was lovely took me three days to drink.


----------



## O2.0

Haven't run in 3 days 
Lots of walking, but no running, just haven't felt like it so I didn't. It's not like me! 
I am enjoying lots of outside time in this gorgeous weather though


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Haven't run in 3 days
> Lots of walking, but no running, just haven't felt like it so I didn't. It's not like me!
> I am enjoying lots of outside time in this gorgeous weather though


Sometimes you just need a break.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm ignoring the bottle of fizz in the fridge, it's calling me but I'm ignoring it as I am at work tomorrow  Well done on your 7.5m Ringy.


It's hard isn't it! The krispies are yelling at me but 2 is enough for one evening! Mind you it'll be something for you to look forward to once work is done - I hope your week has got better.


----------



## Boxer123

9 miles this morning and what a beautiful day. We found a little spring, a few people about but easy to distance.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ran to work this morning. First time I've done a 5km on my own!

I wouldn't call it fun but felt an achievement.

Completed in 41 mins which was less than my first 5km canicross run at the end of last September.

New trainers were comfy though x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ran to work this morning. First time I've done a 5km on my own!
> 
> I wouldn't call it fun but felt an achievement.
> 
> Completed in 41 mins which was less than my first 5km canicross run at the end of last September.
> 
> New trainers were comfy though x


Fantastic well done (we won't tell Woody) how is school is it busy ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Fantastic well done (we won't tell Woody) how is school is it busy ?


School is fine, seeing kids just having fun at a difficult time makes me smile x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> School is fine, seeing kids just having fun at a difficult time makes me smile x


That's good I miss it


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Ran to work this morning. First time I've done a 5km on my own!
> 
> I wouldn't call it fun but felt an achievement.
> 
> Completed in 41 mins which was less than my first 5km canicross run at the end of last September.
> 
> New trainers were comfy though x


Well done that's fantastic!!


----------



## O2.0

Still no run today but logged over 5 miles just puttering about with Bates and doing chores outside. 
Black cat waiting for me to climb back up the hill, Bates coming to the stream with me. 
This makes me happy


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Still no run today but logged over 5 miles just puttering about with Bates and doing chores outside.
> Black cat waiting for me to climb back up the hill, Bates coming to the stream with me.
> This makes me happy
> 
> View attachment 436999
> View attachment 437000


What a beautiful view and beautiful furry friends too!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Still no run today but logged over 5 miles just puttering about with Bates and doing chores outside.
> Black cat waiting for me to climb back up the hill, Bates coming to the stream with me.
> This makes me happy
> 
> View attachment 436999
> View attachment 437000


Looks amazing where you are.


----------



## Boxer123

6 very damp miles today ! Did not see another soul I think if it had rained all last month the lock down would not have been a problem.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 6 very damp miles today ! Did not see another soul I think if it had rained all last month the lock down would not have been a problem.


Quite agree, I only saw people 5 mins away from home and it had started to warm up by then!

4 miles today and then a mile walk as I got totally lost!

















It was nice to be back on the trails x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Quite agree, I only saw people 5 mins away from home and it had started to warm up by then!
> 
> 4 miles today and then a mile walk as I got totally lost!
> 
> View attachment 437038
> View attachment 437039
> 
> 
> It was nice to be back on the trails x


I really like running in the rain Loki was a bit grumpy at first though. Boxers melt in the rain.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I did have a bit of a mishap as my favourite leggings broke at the seam and I needed a solution to carry on otherwise I would have had a very chaffed thigh.
One of the problems of fat thighs 









Luckily I had my buff with me


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I did have a bit of a mishap as my favourite leggings broke at the seam and I needed a solution to carry on otherwise I would have had a very chaffed thigh.
> One of the problems of fat thighs
> 
> View attachment 437040
> 
> Luckily I had my buff with me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's brilliant @MissKittyKat - great repair. Reminds me of when my favourite Ron Hill capris split up both thighs during a club off road run a couple of years ago. Cor my legs were sore at the end.

Yesterday was awful and I really didn't want to run. It started off with my bursting into tears when I walked in the door and saying "I'm not going"...to "maybe I'll just go around the field for a mile" to doing a mile each way up the Prom and back. Nearly cried again when we saw close friends out walking their dog - I carried on and said, "I can't stop, nobody be nice to me or I'll cry". This morning I woke up at 5am after a spectacularly poor sleep, so I went to Morrison's during the NHS hour (6-7am, thanks Morrison's!), came home and had a coffee, then off for a run. Had not a dot of energy to do a hard 5k, so did a gentler one (still under 30 minutes though, so I was very happy with that, despite being shattered).

Off to try to get Oscar to do a TikTok now 

Glad to read everyone is well and getting out there.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's brilliant @MissKittyKat - great repair. Reminds me of when my favourite Ron Hill capris split up both thighs during a club off road run a couple of years ago. Cor my legs were sore at the end.
> 
> Yesterday was awful and I really didn't want to run. It started off with my bursting into tears when I walked in the door and saying "I'm not going"...to "maybe I'll just go around the field for a mile" to doing a mile each way up the Prom and back. Nearly cried again when we saw close friends out walking their dog - I carried on and said, "I can't stop, nobody be nice to me or I'll cry". This morning I woke up at 5am after a spectacularly poor sleep, so I went to Morrison's during the NHS hour (6-7am, thanks Morrison's!), came home and had a coffee, then off for a run. Had not a dot of energy to do a hard 5k, so did a gentler one (still under 30 minutes though, so I was very happy with that, despite being shattered).
> 
> Off to try to get Oscar to do a TikTok now
> 
> Glad to read everyone is well and getting out there.


Oh bless you sending boxer hugs ! I have to ask what's a TikTok ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TikTok is sort of a viral video thing. It's fun. I'm much too old to be doing things on there...but what the heck  Search "blinding lights TikTok" and you'll see tonnes of folk doing a little routine to part of the song that's number one in the Hit Parade** at the moment  

** as my father in law calls it


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> TikTok is sort of a viral video thing. It's fun. I'm much too old to be doing things on there...but what the heck  Search "blinding lights TikTok" and you'll see tonnes of folk doing a little routine to part of the song that's number one in the Hit Parade** at the moment
> 
> ** as my father in law calls it


Never to old hope it makes you feel better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer hugs probably more useful to be fair  x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Boxer hugs probably more useful to be fair  x


Boxer hugs (or snugs) as we call them are the only thing keeping me sane at the moment. Loki is truly a little cuddle monster.


----------



## O2.0

MissKittyKat said:


> I did have a bit of a mishap as my favourite leggings broke at the seam and I needed a solution to carry on otherwise I would have had a very chaffed thigh.
> One of the problems of fat thighs
> 
> View attachment 437040
> 
> Luckily I had my buff with me


I love it! How resourceful of you! My thighs rub together no matter how skinny I get, it's how I'm built. Leggings and biker type shorts for me always!



Mrs Funkin said:


> "I can't stop, nobody be nice to me or I'll cry"


I'm sorry but I sort of giggled here because I know exactly what you mean! When you're feeling so delicate you might break at any minute, you don't even want someone to smile at you! I totally get it. 
Hope you're feeling better, well done for getting out there!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's brilliant @MissKittyKat - great repair. Reminds me of when my favourite Ron Hill capris split up both thighs during a club off road run a couple of years ago. Cor my legs were sore at the end.
> 
> Yesterday was awful and I really didn't want to run. It started off with my bursting into tears when I walked in the door and saying "I'm not going"...to "maybe I'll just go around the field for a mile" to doing a mile each way up the Prom and back. Nearly cried again when we saw close friends out walking their dog - I carried on and said, "I can't stop, nobody be nice to me or I'll cry". This morning I woke up at 5am after a spectacularly poor sleep, so I went to Morrison's during the NHS hour (6-7am, thanks Morrison's!), came home and had a coffee, then off for a run. Had not a dot of energy to do a hard 5k, so did a gentler one (still under 30 minutes though, so I was very happy with that, despite being shattered).
> 
> Off to try to get Oscar to do a TikTok now
> 
> Glad to read everyone is well and getting out there.


Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Ringo cuddles for you!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Ringo cuddles for you!
> View attachment 437054





Ringypie said:


> Hope you are feeling a bit better today. Ringo cuddles for you!
> View attachment 437054


Brilliant.


----------



## Ringypie

So it's time to own up.... after buying a pair of road shoes from the asics outlet website I may have also purchased another pair of trail shoes too (the same as my other trail shoes but not the gore tex version)








I can't wait to try them out on the moors! I love the gore tex ones but they are rather hot and aren't great for water crossings - the water doesn't drain out.


----------



## Ringypie

Sorry duplicate post!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> So it's time to own up.... after buying a pair of road shoes from the asics outlet website I may have also purchased another pair of trail shoes too (the same as my other trail shoes but not the gore tex version)
> View attachment 437090
> 
> I can't wait to try them out on the moors! I love the gore tex ones but they are rather hot and aren't great for water crossings - the water doesn't drain out.


They look funky !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> They look funky !


They are nice and bouncy but grippy too. Won't stay that colour for long!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They are nice and bouncy but grippy too. Won't stay that colour for long!!


It only ever takes one run for mine to look old. I don't understand how people keep trainers white.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It only ever takes one run for mine to look old. I don't understand how people keep trainers white.


They must wash them or something.... I have no idea, even my road shoes look grubby after a few wears.


----------



## Boxer123

9.5 miles this morning beautiful day back in my jammies now though !


----------



## MissKittyKat

4.4 miles for me so that 3 consecutive days and a total of roughly 11 miles.

It was definitely busier today, I presume because the sun is back out. It may also be because I couldn't do my planned route as one of the footpath entries had been shut off so won't be going that way again.

Woody found a ball and ran most of the way with it in his mouth, weirdo!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 4.4 miles for me so that 3 consecutive days and a total of roughly 11 miles.
> 
> It was definitely busier today, I presume because the sun is back out. It may also be because I couldn't do my planned route as one of the footpath entries had been shut off so won't be going that way again.
> 
> Woody found a ball and ran most of the way with it in his mouth, weirdo!
> 
> View attachment 437134
> View attachment 437135


Ahhhh! He found treasure!

10.75 miles today, one of those where it felt tough all the way but still did it and managed to do my marathon distance again this week. Feel better for having done it and will hopefully sleep better than I did last night (3 nightmares in one night I could do without!).


----------



## O2.0

3 miles yesterday and who knows how many mowing the lawn. 
4 more this morning. Feeling good


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Finished another week of running every day....24 miles this week, did six and a half (dish) this morning. Felt really strong at the end, it was a really positive run. Incorporated the delivery of a gift to friends too, finally saw their new baby (from the end of the path!). It's been a lovely weekend, we've done lots of things. I shall be gutted to go back to work tomorrow. 

Before that though we have a Zoom hosted quiz to do, there were 16 teams last week.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Finished another week of running every day....24 miles this week, did six and a half (dish) this morning. Felt really strong at the end, it was a really positive run. Incorporated the delivery of a gift to friends too, finally saw their new baby (from the end of the path!). It's been a lovely weekend, we've done lots of things. I shall be gutted to go back to work tomorrow.
> 
> Before that though we have a Zoom hosted quiz to do, there were 16 teams last week.


Well done!! Sounds like a really lovely day - just what you needed!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out on my own this evening and legs were not happy, Bon Jovi helped out a little 

Never listen to music when I'm out with Woody but do when I'm pavement plodding.

Have converted to Km this week as our canicross group challenge this week is to complete the 2.6 challenge for Sunday. So I'm aiming for 26.2km hopefully all ran with no walking!

Already made my donation to a charity taking part so just got to achieve it now 

3.17km down


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Been out on my own this evening and legs were not happy, Bon Jovi helped out a little
> 
> Never listen to music when I'm out with Woody but do when I'm pavement plodding.
> 
> Have converted to Km this week as our canicross group challenge this week is to complete the 2.6 challenge for Sunday. So I'm aiming for 26.2km hopefully all ran with no walking!
> 
> Already made my donation to a charity taking part so just got to achieve it now
> 
> 3.17km down


Well done keep going I do hope Woody was not to upset this time.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done keep going I do hope Woody was not to upset this time.


Ha!
No he was fine x


----------



## immum

Did my usual 6 miles last night, very windy, but a nice temperature. Felt better than the last few weeks so despite the wind managed a good time for me.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today my little partner is out of action we had a short walk through the fields beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @Boxer123 what's happened?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @Boxer123 what's happened?


My little Loki being Loki stuck his head in a pile of stinging nettles last night. He had a bad reaction was all bumpy tearing around the room. He then threw up twice. I sat up all night with him in case it effected his breathing (very anxious at the moment) he is fine today but a sleepy little bear so we had a duvet day.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> No running for me today my little partner is out of action we had a short walk through the fields beautiful.


How are his nettle stings?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> How are his nettle stings?


He is no longer bumpy seems fine now just tired. He has played with his ball in the garden and pottered around the block.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 3.69km done today.

Went out to the local woods and just ran around the single tracks, we have been missing them.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Another 3.69km done today.
> 
> Went out to the local woods and just ran around the single tracks, we have been missing them.
> 
> View attachment 437357


Looks lovely the woods are my favourite place at the moment loving the bluebells.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437356
> 
> 
> My little Loki being Loki stuck his head in a pile of stinging nettles last night. He had a bad reaction was all bumpy tearing around the room. He then threw up twice. I sat up all night with him in case it effected his breathing (very anxious at the moment) he is fine today but a sleepy little bear so we had a duvet day.


Oh no poor love. Hope he's feeling better today.

4 mile speed session for me after work today. It was rather hot - I was sweating and looking like a beetroot by the end!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no poor love. Hope he's feeling better today.
> 
> 4 mile speed session for me after work today. It was rather hot - I was sweating and looking like a beetroot by the end!


He's fine I'm not these boxers are ageing me horribly. In the last few months he has;

had his insides fall out
Slice his foot open
Stick his head in stinging nettles

It was so hot today wasn't it I really need to get up earlier but am struggling in lockdown.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> He's fine I'm not these boxers are ageing me horribly. In the last few months he has;
> 
> had his insides fall out
> Slice his foot open
> Stick his head in stinging nettles
> 
> It was so hot today wasn't it I really need to get up earlier but am struggling in lockdown.


It's sickening when they are ill isn't it. I felt like I aged 10 years overnight when Ringo was diagnosed with cancer a couple of years ago (thankfully successfully operated on), and was a nervous wreck around him for months convinced I was going to lose him. Hugs to you / it's just awful!
I can't go out before work as I can't run on an empty stomach and have Ringo to sort out as well so it has to be afternoon - so sweaty mess it is!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's sickening when they are ill isn't it. I felt like I aged 10 years overnight when Ringo was diagnosed with cancer a couple of years ago (thankfully successfully operated on), and was a nervous wreck around him for months convinced I was going to lose him. Hugs to you / it's just awful!
> I can't go out before work as I can't run on an empty stomach and have Ringo to sort out as well so it has to be afternoon - so sweaty mess it is!


I get very upset if they are ill I wish they could talk. Glad Ringo got better he looks like a lovely chap.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I get very upset if they are ill I wish they could talk. Glad Ringo got better he looks like a lovely chap.


Thank you luckily it was on the end of his willie so he is now a shorter gentleman but it was a relatively straightforward op! He really is an amazing boy. I've had him
18 years and he's come from being a horse I was told was dangerous and should be shot to winning regional leagues (and the highest points in the whole uk), being my best friend and reason to keep going through some very dark days. He's just lovely - I could talk about him all evening!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, Loki  I hope you feel better in the morning after a good sleep. Can you give him piriton? I obviously don't know what can be done for woofers.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no, Loki  I hope you feel better in the morning after a good sleep. Can you give him piriton? I obviously don't know what can be done for woofers.


He is fine today we had a nice trot down the river. They can have piriton but I didn't have any on the house I need to order some from boots I think.



Ringypie said:


> Thank you luckily it was on the end of his willie so he is now a shorter gentleman but it was a relatively straightforward op! He really is an amazing boy. I've had him
> 18 years and he's come from being a horse I was told was dangerous and should be shot to winning regional leagues (and the highest points in the whole uk), being my best friend and reason to keep going through some very dark days. He's just lovely - I could talk about him all evening!


That is lovely he sounds like a great boy. I always wanted a horse but now I'm older I'm not sure I could face the work involved. The boxers take a lot of time.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437401
> 
> 
> He is fine today we had a nice trot down the river. They can have piriton but I didn't have any on the house I need to order some from boots I think.
> 
> That is lovely he sounds like a great boy. I always wanted a horse but now I'm older I'm not sure I could face the work involved. The boxers take a lot of time.


So glad he's feeling better. Lovely photos as usual.
Yeah.... a horse is a big commitment. I've loved the past 18 years but I don't think I will get another as they are so time consuming and expensive (and Ringo's boots would be far too big to expect another to fill).


----------



## MissKittyKat

A bit of exploring through Bluebells this evening x

Legs feel better too 
3.96km.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 437412
> A bit of exploring through Bluebells this evening x
> 
> Legs feel better too
> 3.96km.
> View attachment 437411


He's a handsome fella.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> He's a handsome fella.


Thankyou. We are super lucky to have found him x


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little one today, 2.5 miles as we have a bit of a challenge coming up this weekend!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just a little one today, 2.5 miles as we have a bit of a challenge coming up this weekend!


What's the plan ? 6 miles for me this morning. My feet are a bit tired.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bet Ringy is doing a marathon 

someone I know ran 1000 "laps" of their garden today...6.5hrs for marathon. Slower due to all the turning I think!

I had a nice run this morning except for someone moaning at me and husband for being together. Errrm. Learn the rules. 4.75 miles in the sunshine


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bet Ringy is doing a marathon
> 
> someone I know ran 1000 "laps" of their garden today...6.5hrs for marathon. Slower due to all the turning I think!
> 
> I had a nice run this morning except for someone moaning at me and husband for being together. Errrm. Learn the rules. 4.75 miles in the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 437508
> View attachment 437509


That sea looks lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bet Ringy is doing a marathon
> 
> someone I know ran 1000 "laps" of their garden today...6.5hrs for marathon. Slower due to all the turning I think!
> 
> I had a nice run this morning except for someone moaning at me and husband for being together. Errrm. Learn the rules. 4.75 miles in the sunshine
> 
> View attachment 437508
> View attachment 437509


Some people are such busybodies aren't they. I had grief from someone the other day for taking Ringo out. Hope it didn't spoil your run - looks lovely!

You are right! We are hoping to do a marathon this weekend but splitting it over the two days so a half marathon each day. The second day may be more of a tired hobble than a run!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Some people are such busybodies aren't they. I had grief from someone the other day for taking Ringo out. Hope it didn't spoil your run - looks lovely!
> 
> You are right! We are hoping to do a marathon this weekend but splitting it over the two days so a half marathon each day. The second day may be more of a tired hobble than a run!


Was Ringo not following social distancing rules


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Was Ringo not following social distancing rules


Apparently shouldn't be riding... and I totally understand and agree that we shouldn't be doing risky activities and putting more stress on the NHS - I wouldn't dream of jumping him or taking him on the moors for a gallop as he can get rather spicy in that environment (although I haven't come off him in about 15 years and only 3 times before that). He's safe as can be on the quiet lanes in walk and at the age of 24 he needs the work if I want him to stay fit and rideable otherwise it would become a welfare issue. They didn't bother to ask just made snidey comments. No need for it! I didn't comment on them cycling with no helmet!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Apparently shouldn't be riding... and I totally understand and agree that we shouldn't be doing risky activities and putting more stress on the NHS - I wouldn't dream of jumping him or taking him on the moors for a gallop as he can get rather spicy in that environment (although I haven't come off him in about 15 years and only 3 times before that). He's safe as can be on the quiet lanes in walk and at the age of 24 he needs the work if I want him to stay fit and rideable otherwise it would become a welfare issue. They didn't bother to ask just made snidey comments. No need for it! I didn't comment on them cycling with no helmet!


Wallys ! Good luck with your marathon.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Wallys ! Good luck with your marathon.


It's a shame people are so quick to judge isn't it!

Thank you. It's going to be a challenge but should be fun - I've not done that sort of distance on consecutive days so don't know how successful the Sunday will be!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's a shame people are so quick to judge isn't it!
> 
> Thank you. It's going to be a challenge but should be fun - I've not done that sort of distance on consecutive days so don't know how successful the Sunday will be!


Part of my ultra training was focused on running on tired legs just make sure u eat enough.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’ll be brilliant Ringy


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Part of my ultra training was focused on running on tired legs just make sure u eat enough.


 I don't think eating will be a problem... within about 20 minutes of a run I am starving! We plan on taking water and cubes with us as it's meant to be hot again.


----------



## immum

Good luck @Ringypie . That will be amazing.
Really struggled again last night night, only managed 6 miles, should have done at least 8, but it was a killer. Combination of heat and feeling slightly sick doesn't make for a good run. This happening a lot just lately, don't know why, I just haven't got any "go". If I do the virtual MK half marathon I have between 5th May and 5th June to do it, at the moment I can't see me being able to manage it. I hope things improve soon.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Good luck @Ringypie . That will be amazing.
> Really struggled again last night night, only managed 6 miles, should have done at least 8, but it was a killer. Combination of heat and feeling slightly sick doesn't make for a good run. This happening a lot just lately, don't know why, I just haven't got any "go". If I do the virtual MK half marathon I have between 5th May and 5th June to do it, at the moment I can't see me being able to manage it. I hope things improve soon.


I've been getting a fair bit of nausea I think it's anxiety I run through it and it sort of disappears not nice though.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Good luck @Ringypie . That will be amazing.
> Really struggled again last night night, only managed 6 miles, should have done at least 8, but it was a killer. Combination of heat and feeling slightly sick doesn't make for a good run. This happening a lot just lately, don't know why, I just haven't got any "go". If I do the virtual MK half marathon I have between 5th May and 5th June to do it, at the moment I can't see me being able to manage it. I hope things improve soon.


I've also been feeling a bit icky acidy when I run, I think certain foods lay a bit heavy although it's been a few hours since eating them. Are you drinking enough water too? I find it best if I make sure I'm well hydrated during the day when it's this hot as if I drink more than a few mouthfuls before I head out it makes me feel uncomfortable.
Do you think there is a psychological element too? You say only 6 when should have done 8, you sound down about it. Whereas running 6 when it's so hot and you weren't feeling great is still an achievement. Try not to be too hard on yourself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@immum some great advice there - my two pennorth would be to slow down a little. Our body cannot always do what we ask of it - and sometimes all it takes is running a few seconds per mile slower to make the run much more pleasant overall.

I went for my run this morning then came home and did a Zumba class on zoom with my old London Zumba teacher. Husband videoed me, the meanie!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> My little Loki being Loki stuck his head in a pile of stinging nettles last night. He had a bad reaction was all bumpy tearing around the room. He then threw up twice. I sat up all night with him in case it effected his breathing (very anxious at the moment) he is fine today but a sleepy little bear so we had a duvet day.


OH Loki! I missed this somehow. That dog is going to age you!! I told you nomen est omen! :Hilarious:Hilarious
Glad he's better.

I'm back in the saddle running. Just a couple 5K's still struggling with that inside muscle on my knees, need to get back to trails and off the road. State parks are opening back up May 1st and I can't wait!!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> OH Loki! I missed this somehow. That dog is going to age you!! I told you nomen est omen! :Hilarious:Hilarious
> Glad he's better.
> 
> I'm back in the saddle running. Just a couple 5K's still struggling with that inside muscle on my knees, need to get back to trails and off the road. State parks are opening back up May 1st and I can't wait!!


Yes he is aging me horribly but I do love the little bear. I bet you can't wait to get back on those trails.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> I've been getting a fair bit of nausea I think it's anxiety I run through it and it sort of disappears not nice though.





Ringypie said:


> I've also been feeling a bit icky acidy when I run, I think certain foods lay a bit heavy although it's been a few hours since eating them. Are you drinking enough water too? I find it best if I make sure I'm well hydrated during the day when it's this hot as if I drink more than a few mouthfuls before I head out it makes me feel uncomfortable.
> Do you think there is a psychological element too? You say only 6 when should have done 8, you sound down about it. Whereas running 6 when it's so hot and you weren't feeling great is still an achievement. Try not to be too hard on yourself!





Mrs Funkin said:


> @immum some great advice there - my two pennorth would be to slow down a little. Our body cannot always do what we ask of it - and sometimes all it takes is running a few seconds per mile slower to make the run much more pleasant overall.
> 
> I went for my run this morning then came home and did a Zumba class on zoom with my old London Zumba teacher. Husband videoed me, the meanie!
> 
> View attachment 437553


@Boxer123 , I was hoping the feeling would disappear the further I ran, but no such luck, sometimes it ease off after about 4 miles. I didn't feel great before I left the house, so I knew it wasn't going the be good. Needless to say, as soon as I'd stopped I felt really guilty about not making myself carry on.
@Ringypie , I think my lunchtime cheese & onion sarnie didn't help, it kept repeating on me! I do try to drink more during the day, but I've never been a big drinker. You're right too, I hate the feeling of water sloshing in my stomach if I drink to close to running!
There is definitely a psychological element involved! I hate running "less" than I should have, even though I know 6 miles is still a really good distance. I also find that as I've felt "off" for a few weeks now I dread going out, which doesn't help. I just need a couple of good runs to get me feeling like I'm back on track again. I know this is just a phase, it's happened before, I just need to push through it, it's just really bad timing.
@Mrs Funkin I would love to slow down a bit but if I go any slower I'll be walking! And if I walk I feel like I've failed. I was actually quite please with my pace, because it felt really slow, but was pretty much the same as usual.
Fingers crossed for some cooler weather next week, maybe that will help.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> @Boxer123 , I was hoping the feeling would disappear the further I ran, but no such luck, sometimes it ease off after about 4 miles. I didn't feel great before I left the house, so I knew it wasn't going the be good. Needless to say, as soon as I'd stopped I felt really guilty about not making myself carry on.
> @Ringypie , I think my lunchtime cheese & onion sarnie didn't help, it kept repeating on me! I do try to drink more during the day, but I've never been a big drinker. You're right too, I hate the feeling of water sloshing in my stomach if I drink to close to running!
> There is definitely a psychological element involved! I hate running "less" than I should have, even though I know 6 miles is still a really good distance. I also find that as I've felt "off" for a few weeks now I dread going out, which doesn't help. I just need a couple of good runs to get me feeling like I'm back on track again. I know this is just a phase, it's happened before, I just need to push through it, it's just really bad timing.
> @Mrs Funkin I would love to slow down a bit but if I go any slower I'll be walking! And if I walk I feel like I've failed. I was actually quite please with my pace, because it felt really slow, but was pretty much the same as usual.
> Fingers crossed for some cooler weather next week, maybe that will help.


I found pickled beetroot was a bad idea with my lunch even though it was about 3 hours before I ran - it felt like battery acid!
Why don't you give yourself a bit of a break and do a couple of shorter, easier runs or even run walk if you are feeling a bit rubbish? But if you run walk, rather than running until you feel you can't run any more, set out to run a mile, walk a quarter / run 100 paces, walk 20 (I just picked those numbers out of the air - you can do what you like!). So you don't feel like you've failed by having to walk but making it part of the plan! Walking isn't failing, it's giving you a break to regroup, stretch out a little and keep going!


----------



## MissKittyKat

5.65km done this evening.
It was gorgeous and I felt good. We got lost but as a result I did my fastest 5km, under my target time and Woody was totally on it.

Think my new leggings gave me superpowers 

Just got 10km to go to meet my 2.6 challenge


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 5.65km done this evening.
> It was gorgeous and I felt good. We got lost but as a result I did my fastest 5km, under my target time and Woody was totally on it.
> 
> Think my new leggings gave me superpowers
> 
> Just got 10km to go to meet my 2.6 challenge
> 
> View attachment 437593
> View attachment 437594


They are great where are they from?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> They are great where are they from?


https://www.flanciactivewear.co.uk/

They arrived with a handwritten note, which I thought was lovely.

I thought they were really thin initially but they aren't and just felt great and light. They also have double stitching on the seam where my others broke so hopefully will last longer


----------



## Boxer123

I managed just over 10 miles with the boys today. Very slowly Loki was being a bit of a douche. However this did ensure people distanced themselves appropriately. Sox took his balk with him.

We found a tree with a face (to much time alone me thinks)


----------



## O2.0

Love the leggings @MissKittyKat 
And LOL at Sox with his ball and Loki helping with the social distancing 

5 hot miles yesterday, going to try and repeat that today. Really getting tired of the road, ready for some trails! May 1st needs to hurry up and get here!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Love the leggings @MissKittyKat
> And LOL at Sox with his ball and Loki helping with the social distancing
> 
> 5 hot miles yesterday, going to try and repeat that today. Really getting tired of the road, ready for some trails! May 1st needs to hurry up and get here!


Not long now. Is it just the parks or are other places opening?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Not long now. Is it just the parks or are other places opening?


Our governor reopened retail stores at 20% capacity, only 5 people in the building for every 1000 square feet. But I'm not interested in that, I just want to get out to the state parks LOL! All of my trail runs are in State Parks. Not any other public land around here really. We don't have anything remotely like the UK ROW laws, we're very big on trespassing and you really don't want to end up on someone else's land without permission


----------



## Ringypie

That's the first half of the Devon London Marathon completed. I stuck to the lanes as there was a bit of a mist on the moors this morning. Very pleased to finish in just under 2 hours. Tomorrow is going to be interesting as my legs are very tired! 
Sweaty awful pic 








I was supposed to be running London in aid of Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony charity (children's cancer charity) so Ringoberry came along today too









We are so lucky to have these quiet lanes all around where we live!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's the first half of the Devon London Marathon completed. I stuck to the lanes as there was a bit of a mist on the moors this morning. Very pleased to finish in just under 2 hours. Tomorrow is going to be interesting as my legs are very tired!
> Sweaty awful pic
> View attachment 437631
> 
> I was supposed to be running London in aid of Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony charity (children's cancer charity) so Ringoberry came along today too
> View attachment 437632
> 
> 
> We are so lucky to have these quiet lanes all around where we live!
> View attachment 437633


Well done good luck tomorrow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> That's the first half of the Devon London Marathon completed. I stuck to the lanes as there was a bit of a mist on the moors this morning. Very pleased to finish in just under 2 hours. Tomorrow is going to be interesting as my legs are very tired!
> Sweaty awful pic
> View attachment 437631
> 
> I was supposed to be running London in aid of Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony charity (children's cancer charity) so Ringoberry came along today too
> View attachment 437632
> 
> 
> We are so lucky to have these quiet lanes all around where we live!
> View attachment 437633


Amazing job.
I am going to finish off my 2.6 challenge tomorrow as wanted it to be on race day.

Have fun tomorrow x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work Ringy  Rest well tonight and you’ll be grand tomorrow.


----------



## O2.0

Fabulous @Ringypie !! Best of luck tomorrow!


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone! I am looking forward to bedtime!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Much frustration this morning. Walking down the stairs to do the furry boy's breakfast and I've tweaked my calf. Grrrr.

@Ringypie enjoy your "Not the London marathon" second half marathon today. Go well


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Much frustration this morning. Walking down the stairs to do the furry boy's breakfast and I've tweaked my calf. Grrrr.
> 
> @Ringypie enjoy your "Not the London marathon" second half marathon today. Go well


Oh dear I hope you feel better soon. I've done that before it was so painful but healed quickly.


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles this morning and what a beautiful morning to.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Much frustration this morning. Walking down the stairs to do the furry boy's breakfast and I've tweaked my calf. Grrrr.
> 
> @Ringypie enjoy your "Not the London marathon" second half marathon today. Go well


I was finishing off my run this morning and had just put my rucksack back on and it must have been sitting funny and I twist and thought I'd been punched in the back. It was so painful and still hurts now but I've given it a good stretch so fingers crossed.

Planning a few rest days anyway x


----------



## MissKittyKat

So I completed the last stint of my 2.6 challenge and made a donation to my dog charity for this year.

The longest distance I've ever run in a week 26.2 km.

I've really enjoyed the week overall which is a big shock as I still don't consider myself a runner but I did have my running buddy with me and only got lead legs on one day.

@Ringypie hope your other 1/2 marathons goes well x










This is us outside out local hospital and yes I do have a toy squirrel on my shoulder, he came along for the ride  (part of our canicross weekly photo challenge)

Stay safe everyone x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 437731
> View attachment 437732
> View attachment 437733
> View attachment 437734
> View attachment 437735
> 5 miles this morning and what a beautiful morning to.


It was gorgeous this morning x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat on your highest weekly mileage to date, brilliant work.

I'm picturing @Ringypie eating her way through the contents of the fridge right now


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm picturing @Ringypie eating her way through the contents of the fridge right now


Not far off - just shared a big fat pizza with hubby and having a cuppa


----------



## Ringypie

Devon London Marathon part 2!
Yesterday was the speed section on the lanes. Today was the scenic trail part up on the moors. A steep uphill track to get onto the moor, across a golf course and some moorland paths before picking up an old tramway and following it gently uphill for 6.5 miles.
I thought I was never going to make it at first, my first mile being one of the slowest I have ever run. However once I reached the tramway I trotted along at a steady pace not pushing too hard, just feeling pleased that nothing was hurting and enjoying the sunshine and beautiful views. I was surprised that my legs warmed up pretty quickly and didn't feel anything like as fatigued as I was expecting - no heavy legs for me today thank goodness.
I turned back not long after some old quarry workings and loved the way home, a slight downhill pretty much all the way. I didn't push it, just let my legs go at a comfortable speed. Had a few stumbles here and there but then at mile 10 having not felt my toe catch or anything I was suddenly heading for the ground at a rate of knots! Luckily I got my hands down and seemed to slide rather than land hard, resulting in a nice graze on my calf but no bruises! Dusted myself off and off I went again, thank goodness no pain apart from a bit of a sting from the graze. I was amazed when I got home to find I'd still completed the run in 2 hours 14, I was expecting 2.5 - 3 hours based on the terrain, the hill and tiredness from yesterday so very pleased!








Ringoberry and I at the half way point























Now time to spoil myself with pizza and lots and lots of tea!


----------



## Boxer123

Pizza and tea sounds amazing!


----------



## O2.0

Oh well done @Ringypie ! And fabulous time even with a fall! Hope no soreness crops up!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh well done @Ringypie ! And fabulous time even with a fall! Hope no soreness crops up!


Thank you - I've got a nice graze with a bruise under it But luckily as it's not on a joint it doesn't hurt too badly (apart from when I gave it a good scrub in the shower as it was a bit mucky)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

WTG Ringy! 

Do you have a link for your fundraising please? If you’d rather just DM it to me, that’s cool 

So pleased for you, I know it wasn’t London but you’ll kick it’s bum another day xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> WTG Ringy!
> 
> Do you have a link for your fundraising please? If you'd rather just DM it to me, that's cool
> 
> So pleased for you, I know it wasn't London but you'll kick it's bum another day xx


Thank you that's really kind. This is the page (hopefully it's ok to post it here?!)
https://www.justgiving.com/fundrais...ngpage&utm_source=Facebook&utm_term=qW7MQ3zaR
y
It's a shame we couldn't do London, hopefully we will get to do it in October or some time!


----------



## immum

@Ringypie what an amazing achievement! Well done! After running those hills and terrrain London will be a walk in the park.
Went for a lovely walk with OH Friday evening across fields and woods near home, and thought I'd quite like to run this for something a bit different as I alway run on roads. So last night did my first ever trail run! It was only 3 miles so we carried on 3 miles on the road to make up the distance. Really enjoyed it! I was very careful what I ate during the day and felt fine so I'm really pleased. Doing something completely different also made it more interesting. The 3 miles on road was part of our normal route but in reverse, there was a killer hill which was hard work but I still felt ok.
Now looking for some more trail routes, there is a lovely forest with trails all through it near us that can be added to the fields and woods bit I did yesterday, so going to try that at some point. Although now it's raining the forest will be ankle deep in mud in places and I don't have trail shoes.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> @Ringypie what an amazing achievement! Well done! After running those hills and terrrain London will be a walk in the park.
> Went for a lovely walk with OH Friday evening across fields and woods near home, and thought I'd quite like to run this for something a bit different as I alway run on roads. So last night did my first ever trail run! It was only 3 miles so we carried on 3 miles on the road to make up the distance. Really enjoyed it! I was very careful what I ate during the day and felt fine so I'm really pleased. Doing something completely different also made it more interesting. The 3 miles on road was part of our normal route but in reverse, there was a killer hill which was hard work but I still felt ok.
> Now looking for some more trail routes, there is a lovely forest with trails all through it near us that can be added to the fields and woods bit I did yesterday, so going to try that at some point. Although now it's raining the forest will be ankle deep in mud in places and I don't have trail shoes.


Thank you!

That's great glad you enjoyed your run and felt better this time. Time to acquire some trail shoes?! I do love running off-road!


----------



## O2.0

Mondays and Wednesdays I've been helping pack meals for the community. There is a core group of us, not gonna lie, it's so nice to see and chat with friends and co-workers. 
We spend about 4 hours packing cold and dry items, putting them in boxes and loading them on to school buses to go out in the community and deliver. It didn't occur to me that this was 'exercise' but I'm realizing that I'm getting a good upper body workout these days LOL! There are bulk boxes of juice and crates of milk that we lift and bring to packing tables, the full boxes to go on to buses, it's a lot of lifting and carrying. 
I've been trying to figure out why I've felt tired without upping mileage and finally figured it out duh!  

Heading out for a 5 miler once I can motivate myself off the sofa


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Mondays and Wednesdays I've been helping pack meals for the community. There is a core group of us, not gonna lie, it's so nice to see and chat with friends and co-workers.
> We spend about 4 hours packing cold and dry items, putting them in boxes and loading them on to school buses to go out in the community and deliver. It didn't occur to me that this was 'exercise' but I'm realizing that I'm getting a good upper body workout these days LOL! There are bulk boxes of juice and crates of milk that we lift and bring to packing tables, the full boxes to go on to buses, it's a lot of lifting and carrying.
> I've been trying to figure out why I've felt tired without upping mileage and finally figured it out duh!
> 
> Heading out for a 5 miler once I can motivate myself off the sofa


Well done that sounds hard work. I had a 6 miler yesterday just a walk today as I'm quite tired. I think lockdown makes me sleepy.


----------



## Boxer123

7 miles today I seem to have a sore big toe which is causing some problems.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 7 miles today I seem to have a sore big toe which is causing some problems.


Blister or something internal? Hope it feels better soon.
Lacking enthusiasm and feeling a bit down. Should have run tonight but just didn't feel the love so instead I'm in my pyjamas. Going to have a little rest then come back with another run every day challenge I think.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Blister or something internal? Hope it feels better soon.
> Lacking enthusiasm and feeling a bit down. Should have run tonight but just didn't feel the love so instead I'm in my pyjamas. Going to have a little rest then come back with another run every day challenge I think.


It feels like a bruise more than anything. Sometimes you definitely need a pyjama day. I'm in my pjs and going to watch the vicar of dibly.


----------



## lullabydream

Boxer123 said:


> It feels like a bruise more than anything. Sometimes you definitely need a pyjama day. I'm in my pjs and going to watch the vicar of dibly.


Did you enjoy her on the big night in? The spelling mistakes.. Loved it!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Did you enjoy her on the big night in? The spelling mistakes.. Loved it!


I did that's why I watched it I love The Vicar. It's so sad they have lost so many members of the cast they can't have any more specials.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I did that's why I watched it I love The Vicar. It's so sad they have lost so many members of the cast they can't have any more specials.


I love it too, it's such a fun feel good show. Just the kind of thing to watch at the moment.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just a short 1.5miles today.

I was out with a sniffosarus rather than a Labrador so we were just plodding


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I love it too, it's such a fun feel good show. Just the kind of thing to watch at the moment.


Dawn French is fab I have a chocolate cupboard similar to the one in the show.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just a short 1.5miles today.
> 
> I was out with a sniffosarus rather than a Labrador so we were just plodding


Sometimes you have to do the pee mail.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The joke at the end was always my favourite bit. Oh how I loved Alice


----------



## Boxer123

No run today as my big toe is still giving me gip. I walked the boys instead. They spotted a deer and nearly dragged me into a ditch. I ended up running late so had to take the boys to get my click and collect. I'm gonna try for a short one tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

I have been very worried about the boys getting separation anxiety when I go back to work. Today I took the boys for a good run in the field then went out for a quick two miler on my own. I expected to come home and them be so happy to see me. No they didn't even bother getting up as they were sleeping...

Photo of Loki going loco.


----------



## immum

9.3 miles last night! Felt pretty good, not as good as I usually feel but much better than I have for the last 3 or 4 weeks. Legs were aching a bit at the end, but are fine today, so really pleased. Hopefully things are starting to go in the right direction again at last. Ran part of it on a new route out on country lanes where I normally cycle, which made a nice change, I think I need to find some new routes to keep it interesting now.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> 9.3 miles last night! Felt pretty good, not as good as I usually feel but much better than I have for the last 3 or 4 weeks. Legs were aching a bit at the end, but are fine today, so really pleased. Hopefully things are starting to go in the right direction again at last. Ran part of it on a new route out on country lanes where I normally cycle, which made a nice change, I think I need to find some new routes to keep it interesting now.


Well done sounds like a good run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @immum thats brilliant 

today is day 39 of lockdown running, I feel tired today. The last couple of days I've felt quite energetic! I finished April with 103.9 miles, averaging 3.5 miles a day, which I'm delighted with. I suspect that May will contain more "minimum runs" (which I set as 20 minutes) as I get more tired - I also need to decide when I'm going to stop lockdown running every day! I'm not sure what the criteria will be.

I hope everyone is well and happy. @Ringypie I trust your legs are well after your busy running weekend!


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin 103.9 miles is great, well done. That inspired me to work out how far I have run during lockdown....my grand total since 23rd March is 82.98 miles! Not bad when I only run twice a week. Total for April is 65.21 miles, which is a record for me.


----------



## MissKittyKat

2 miles today after work, had George Ezra for company 

Still trying to enjoy being out on my own, at least I've done it a few times now.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 2 miles today after work, had George Ezra for company
> 
> Still trying to enjoy being out on my own, at least I've done it a few times now.


It's certainly different running alone I don't notice distance when I'm with Loki to busy paying attention to him. When I'm alone I'm more aware of speed and distance.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey @immum thats brilliant
> 
> today is day 39 of lockdown running, I feel tired today. The last couple of days I've felt quite energetic! I finished April with 103.9 miles, averaging 3.5 miles a day, which I'm delighted with. I suspect that May will contain more "minimum runs" (which I set as 20 minutes) as I get more tired - I also need to decide when I'm going to stop lockdown running every day! I'm not sure what the criteria will be.
> 
> I hope everyone is well and happy. @Ringypie I trust your legs are well after your busy running weekend!


Thank you I had a rest as want to do another couple of weeks of run every day. Popped out for a cheeky 3 miles today, think I'm a bit sore from my tumble still - I'm bruised from ankle to knee under the scrapes! But I did it and feel so much better for having been out and clearing my head!

39 days of running! You are superwoman!


----------



## Boxer123

7 gorgeous miles today. Loki was a good boy I have finally found his kryptonite and took liver paste which stopped the loony lunging at folk. Instead nice sitting whilst people passes at a safe 2m distance.

My plan for today is the garden it's a big job I have 3 flower beds that need to be de weeded and a veggie patch I need to do something with. I don't really know what I'm doing but never mind. I'm going to try and grow tomatoes. Any suggestions @O2.0


----------



## O2.0

Well done everyone! 
I really need to start logging the miles I do walking Bates, but it never occurs to me to keep track of them since it's just a stroll/potter, but we do cover some ground. Yesterday we went to the stream 3 times, up the road twice, I figure around 5 miles if I add it all up, Plus my run which was 4.5 yesterday. So I guess I'm not being as lazy as I thought LOL. How bad is it when you 'only' do 4 miles 

Yay for liver paste @Boxer123 ! It's also possible Loki is growing some brain cells  It will happen eventually!

I've always done tomatoes in planters, I use cheap plastic pots and my sweet neighbor who also runs the horticulture program at school supplies me with plants that they start in the greenhouse. So I planted my started plants back in mid March, just regular potting soil. They like full sun and plenty of water. Tomatoes are good about telling you when they need water, they look all droopy so it's hard to miss. I have 3 varieties, couldn't tell you what they are, one is 'celebrity' something, I'll just be surprised 

I'm not sure how the season works in the UK, I'd think you're a little too late to start from seeds, I'd see if anyone is selling actual tomato plants. But it is only May 2nd so maybe seeds would be okay too? 
My crazy tomatoes are already flowering. We've had a really super spring, lots of sun with some decent rainstorms too, and not scorching hot yet.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Well done everyone!
> I really need to start logging the miles I do walking Bates, but it never occurs to me to keep track of them since it's just a stroll/potter, but we do cover some ground. Yesterday we went to the stream 3 times, up the road twice, I figure around 5 miles if I add it all up, Plus my run which was 4.5 yesterday. So I guess I'm not being as lazy as I thought LOL. How bad is it when you 'only' do 4 miles
> 
> Yay for liver paste @Boxer123 ! It's also possible Loki is growing some brain cells  It will happen eventually!
> 
> I've always done tomatoes in planters, I use cheap plastic pots and my sweet neighbor who also runs the horticulture program at school supplies me with plants that they start in the greenhouse. So I planted my started plants back in mid March, just regular potting soil. They like full sun and plenty of water. Tomatoes are good about telling you when they need water, they look all droopy so it's hard to miss. I have 3 varieties, couldn't tell you what they are, one is 'celebrity' something, I'll just be surprised
> 
> I'm not sure how the season works in the UK, I'd think you're a little too late to start from seeds, I'd see if anyone is selling actual tomato plants. But it is only May 2nd so maybe seeds would be okay too?
> My crazy tomatoes are already flowering. We've had a really super spring, lots of sun with some decent rainstorms too, and not scorching hot yet.


I can pretty much guarantee Loki has grown no brain cells. I was thinking of getting plants and maybe strawberries I have a big patch and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I can pretty much guarantee Loki has grown no brain cells. I was thinking of getting plants and maybe strawberries I have a big patch and don't know what to do with it.


Squash and courgettes if you have a big plot x


----------



## Boxer123

It’s a good size I will take a photo in a minute going out to de weed with boxers !


----------



## O2.0

Strawberries are good! I have two popping up out of 10 I planted. 
I'm also growing bell peppers and herbs. Not sure what does well there. It's very hot here so a lot of the stuff that does well in heat may not be as happy in the UK.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It's a good size I will take a photo in a minute going out to de weed with boxers !


Ok, so here's some suggestions.

My garden is south west facing in the south east so stays warm even over winter, alot of last year's annuals didn't even bother to die off!

Pic 1









Bronze Fennel
Peppermint (not recommended outside a pot)
Thyme

Pic 2










More Thyme (different variety)
Camomile
Rosemary

Pic 3










Sage
Chives
Lemon Balm

All on the edge of a patio with hardly any soil present, I just let them get on with it 

Pic 4










Potatoes which I clearly missed last year!


----------



## MissKittyKat

And a bed full of strawberries x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So it's Saturday and is therefore "not parkrun" day. We are doing a running club Covid 5k "thing" so each week you submit your 5k time. I got a Covid PB today of 26:12 - I was going to do it as a tempo run but it was nice do I got carried away.

As we are now talking of gardens, here's ours now that five and a half leylandii have been removed! It's very odd, Oscar is most discombobulated by it. They were along the back fence on the right. Here he is on high alert when he heard and smelt next door's cat on their back fence!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh Loki, liver paste eh? Thank goodness you have a resourceful slave


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin goregous garden.

Our lawn is a weedy mess. It all needs taking up and starting again. I would let it be a little (postage stamp) wildflower meadow but OH insists that a garden should have a lawn!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so cross with myself!!! It should have been our running club’s 10k today so as the route passes the end of our road we thought we would run it. The start and finish are in different places so had to be slightly creative with the route as the finish is on private land and the start is at the top of a car park. So by the time that was factored in, it wasn’t a circular route from the end of my road, was a keep an eye on the mileage jobbie. Guess which IDIOT stopped at 6.13 miles instead of 6.21 miles!! I stopped on 52 minutes 12 so would have smashed my 10k pb too if I’d kept going. So annoyed at myself but on a positive note I had a super run really enjoyed it, legs felt lovely (did take a painkiller before in case of hip), weather was beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin goregous garden.
> 
> Our lawn is a weedy mess. It all needs taking up and starting again. I would let it be a little (postage stamp) wildflower meadow but OH insists that a garden should have a lawn!


I know @Mrs Funkin wow mine looks a right state compared to yours. My grass was low quality when I moved in and it's impossible to get a nice lawn with boxers. I've spend this afternoon de weeding the main flower bed. It's not done yet. My garden is huge and it's probably a few weekends work to get ready to plant stuff. I've never been a gardener this is my first attempt I'm really enjoying it. It's great seeing the progress.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm so cross with myself!!! It should have been our running club's 10k today so as the route passes the end of our road we thought we would run it. The start and finish are in different places so had to be slightly creative with the route as the finish is on private land and the start is at the top of a car park. So by the time that was factored in, it wasn't a circular route from the end of my road, was a keep an eye on the mileage jobbie. Guess which IDIOT stopped at 6.13 miles instead of 6.21 miles!! I stopped on 52 minutes 12 so would have smashed my 10k pb too if I'd kept going. So annoyed at myself but on a positive note I had a super run really enjoyed it, legs felt lovely (did take a painkiller before in case of hip), weather was beautiful.


Don't be cross I'd just assume I had smashed my PB regardless! Well done sounds a good run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you  It looks okay at a distance but the lawn isn’t great. It’s much better as husband has done a “feed and weed” on it a couple of weeks ago, so lots of the moss is now out. Our summer house is falling apart, which is annoying. The fence is conked but will hopefully be done mid May (obviously there’s been a delay). 

All the garden needs now is a load of our friends, a BBQ and a gallon of prosecco  

Well done Ringy, best to save your PB for an official race anyway. Think how exciting it will be!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Don't be cross I'd just assume I had smashed my PB regardless! Well done sounds a good run.


I am pleased - it was nice to feel really good and strong. I have noticed I seem to be getting quicker for running on my own which is nice. Will be interesting to see whether it makes much difference when we can finally get back to racing (not that I will ever win anything, I just like to try and improve on what I've done previously!).


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.58miles this morning, went exploring a new wood and overall pace was improved from my last 10k, definitely getting better at pacing myself.

Not sure this will translate into a race situation and an over excited Labrador!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 6.58miles this morning, went exploring a new wood and overall pace was improved from my last 10k, definitely getting better at pacing myself.
> 
> Not sure this will translate into a race situation and an over excited Labrador!
> 
> View attachment 438453


Looks lovely! So nice to be able to go exploring too.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Looks lovely! So nice to be able to go exploring too.


It was lovely.
Let Woody lead the way as it was only a small wood so knew we would get to the edge at some point!

He loves it when I just let him take the lead.

I did take a short video but not sure how to upload will need to ask OH.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I did 8 miles this morning, had sort of an idea I wanted to do 8 and then was fuelled by anger at some runners we know who were out running together. Ggggrrrr. I'm so mad I've done a message on our club FB page (the runners in question actually left our club this year but lots of their "supporters" are still members). What is difficult about "exercise alone or with people in your household"? Folk are manipulating the other rules of "no more than two people, two metres apart". Double ggggrrrrr.

So with that 8 miles, my weekly was 26.2  I am very pleased with that - but I also think that day 41 of a running streak was not the best day to do my longest run in a very long time! My poor legs....

Hope you've all had good runs (@MissKittyKat if you upload your video to YouTube you can link it here).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I did 8 miles this morning, had sort of an idea I wanted to do 8 and then was fuelled by anger at some runners we know who were out running together. Ggggrrrr. I'm so mad I've done a message on our club FB page (the runners in question actually left our club this year but lots of their "supporters" are still members). What is difficult about "exercise alone or with people in your household"? Folk are manipulating the other rules of "no more than two people, two metres apart". Double ggggrrrrr.
> 
> So with that 8 miles, my weekly was 26.2  I am very pleased with that - but I also think that day 41 of a running streak was not the best day to do my longest run in a very long time! My poor legs....
> 
> Hope you've all had good runs (@MissKittyKat if you upload your video to YouTube you can link it here).


Good on you. Well done on your 8 miles. A quick 2 for me today without the boys.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I did 8 miles this morning, had sort of an idea I wanted to do 8 and then was fuelled by anger at some runners we know who were out running together. Ggggrrrr. I'm so mad I've done a message on our club FB page (the runners in question actually left our club this year but lots of their "supporters" are still members). What is difficult about "exercise alone or with people in your household"? Folk are manipulating the other rules of "no more than two people, two metres apart". Double ggggrrrrr.
> 
> So with that 8 miles, my weekly was 26.2  I am very pleased with that - but I also think that day 41 of a running streak was not the best day to do my longest run in a very long time! My poor legs....
> 
> Hope you've all had good runs (@MissKittyKat if you upload your video to YouTube you can link it here).


Well done!! 8 miles after so long of running every day is fantastic! I'm trying to sum up the energy to go and do something. A proper hill fog has come down and it's damp and miserable out there so I am very lacking in enthusiasm!


----------



## Ringypie

Finally got the motivation to get out. Only 3 miles today but it’s getting on for dinner time and I did hammer myself yesterday doing the (short!) 10k so thought a gentle recovery run was a better idea than pushing it too much!


----------



## O2.0

4 miles now I'm stuffing my face with a lovely salad I made. Though I don't know if it counts as salad if it doesn't have lettuce? Artichoke hearts, tomato, kalamata olives, cucumber, apple, onion, bell pepper and some salt and garlic - yum!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 4 miles now I'm stuffing my face with a lovely salad I made. Though I don't know if it counts as salad if it doesn't have lettuce? Artichoke hearts, tomato, kalamata olives, cucumber, apple, onion, bell pepper and some salt and garlic - yum!


Sounds good.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> 4 miles now I'm stuffing my face with a lovely salad I made. Though I don't know if it counts as salad if it doesn't have lettuce? Artichoke hearts, tomato, kalamata olives, cucumber, apple, onion, bell pepper and some salt and garlic - yum!


You're so good! I had takeaway pie and chips from the pub!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's practically negative calories @O2.0


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I had sausage, mash, carrots, purple broccoli and gravy! Total piggy!)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I had sausage, mash, carrots, purple broccoli and gravy! Total piggy!)


Yum!! I love sausages!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They are actually low calorie ones. I love sausages and it's really difficult to find a nice lower calorie one, I found these https://www.goodlittlecompany.com and the skinny ones are delicious and only half a sun each on slimming world. The slimming world free sausages are truly disgusting, so I will happily spend a couple of Syns on nice ones.

Not that I'm suggesting you need low calorie sausages, BTW, it's just for interest


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's practically negative calories @O2.0


Not in the quantities I shove in my mouth LOL! 
I had pineapple for dessert, and we're making pizzas later for dinner


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You're so good! I had takeaway pie and chips from the pub!!


Do they do take away ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Do they do take away ?


They do! We ring them at 4 to book a slot then hubby walks down and picks it up (we are about 3 minutes walk from the pub). It's our Sunday treat and supporting our local.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A sample of today's run x






Going to try and see if I can fit Woody's GoPro harness underneath his canicross harness and see how that films. Would have to make sure it was a cool day though


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They do! We ring them at 4 to book a slot then hubby walks down and picks it up (we are about 3 minutes walk from the pub). It's our Sunday treat and supporting our local.


Amazing yum.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> A sample of today's run x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and see if I can fit Woody's GoPro harness underneath his canicross harness and see how that films. Would have to make sure it was a cool day though


Love it. That music suits Woody.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Love it. That music suits Woody.


Thanks, I liked the music too, it was just a generic one on Google movies.


----------



## Ringypie

3 miles again tonight. Really pleased that I knocked 24 seconds per mile off my previous for that route! What I’ve been trying to do is pic a segment on my route and try and go quicker than the previous time I did it, really seems to be helping my overall speed. Also pleased that I’ve lost some tummy from all this running. I had a bit of blubber just below my belly button and round to my hips and it’s definitely shrunk!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 3 miles again tonight. Really pleased that I knocked 24 seconds per mile off my previous for that route! What I've been trying to do is pic a segment on my route and try and go quicker than the previous time I did it, really seems to be helping my overall speed. Also pleased that I've lost some tummy from all this running. I had a bit of blubber just below my belly button and round to my hips and it's definitely shrunk!


I find that running really tones the tummy.


----------



## immum

I wish running toned my tummy! It's my least favourite bit, like half a football stuck on the front! Maybe going faster would help, I'm a bit of a plodder.
Lovely trail run last night, 6.5 miles through the woods, it was great fun navigating all the tree roots. Really enjoyed it. The last mile home was back on the road, which felt really hard in comparison. Fastest average for a few years though, 10min/mile. This is one of the better paths, some were only about 12inches wide.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> I wish running toned my tummy! It's my least favourite bit, like half a football stuck on the front! Maybe going faster would help, I'm a bit of a plodder.
> Lovely trail run last night, 6.5 miles through the woods, it was great fun navigating all the tree roots. Really enjoyed it. The last mile home was back on the road, which felt really hard in comparison. Fastest average for a few years though, 10min/mile. This is one of the better paths, some were only about 12inches wide.
> View attachment 438663


Looks lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> I wish running toned my tummy! It's my least favourite bit, like half a football stuck on the front! Maybe going faster would help, I'm a bit of a plodder.
> Lovely trail run last night, 6.5 miles through the woods, it was great fun navigating all the tree roots. Really enjoyed it. The last mile home was back on the road, which felt really hard in comparison. Fastest average for a few years though, 10min/mile. This is one of the better paths, some were only about 12inches wide.
> View attachment 438663


That looks beautiful!

It only seems to have been the last 6 weeks that my tummy has reduced. I think it must be the frequency and speed I'm running at now as all that marathon training didn't seem to make a difference. Probably because Marathon training made me HUNGRY and I'm not disciplined enough to eat really healthily!


----------



## Ringypie

I wimped out of running yesterday as it was cold and wet and I got really cold tucking Ringo up in bed. Made up for it today by doing a quick 5 miles (quick because by the time I got out it was getting on for 5 and I was getting hungry. Getting home for dinner is always an incentive for me to run faster!!). Pleased that I got a pb on 2 strava segments. One I had planned on really pushing for, the other I somehow knocked 20 seconds off without intentionally racing along but it was downhill and one of those gangly speedy types was flying along in front so I think I got pulled along!


----------



## Cleo38

Not posted for on this thread for awhile but all I can say is I am so glad that I discovered running! It's helped so much during this stressful time. I've managed to get out nearly every day but even on the days I have felt too exhausted to go out I haven't beaten myself up about it but accepted that I needed rest (previously I would have berated myself for being lazy, etc!).


----------



## MissKittyKat

3 miles today to get to work


----------



## Boxer123

Cleo38 said:


> Not posted for on this thread for awhile but all I can say is I am so glad that I discovered running! It's helped so much during this stressful time. I've managed to get out nearly every day but even on the days I have felt too exhausted to go out I haven't beaten myself up about it but accepted that I needed rest (previously I would have berated myself for being lazy, etc!).


Good to hear from you. I agree about running it really is a life saver.


----------



## Boxer123

Four miles this morning lovely day.


----------



## Ringypie

Cleo38 said:


> Not posted for on this thread for awhile but all I can say is I am so glad that I discovered running! It's helped so much during this stressful time. I've managed to get out nearly every day but even on the days I have felt too exhausted to go out I haven't beaten myself up about it but accepted that I needed rest (previously I would have berated myself for being lazy, etc!).


Glad you are finding running is helping you cope. Great going getting out most days - but some days you really do need to listen to your body and have a break.


----------



## O2.0

I was too exhausted yesterday after heavier lifting than usual boxing lunches. Then I cam home and sat down for 2 hours doing emails and online meetings for work. That was a huge mistake, my back was not happy with me so I spent the rest of the day stretching it out. 
Very happy this morning that my back seems much less angry, going to eat my oatmeal and see how it does with a gentle run


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm tired but I dragged myself out the door for Day 45. Last night I did a speedwork session (I enjoyed it and I've not done a speed session in over ten years I reckon)...so what with the cumulative training effect plus being tired from work plus the speed session I'm totally conked! 

I ordered new kit in the sale from Dare2B and it came today. Quite nice - though one top is too big which is annoying as the other the same shape but different pattern is perfect. 

I'm trying to resist the urge to go to bed...! Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles this morning. It was gorgeous but now I'm full of hayfever.

We had one hilarious moment Loki took his squeaky kong ball and was squeaking along the river. Suddenly I hear a squeak exactly the same. We are being followed by two birds who sound like a squeaky kong ball. Loki looked so confused.


----------



## Ringypie

7.5 miles across the moor for VE Day 75.
It was beautiful up there and just what I needed - have been feeling quite down, not sleeping well and having nightmares the last few days and really not feeling like running, which I know is silly because a run always makes me feel better.
@Mrs Funkin day 45 you are amazing!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 7.5 miles across the moor for VE Day 75.
> It was beautiful up there and just what I needed - have been feeling quite down, not sleeping well and having nightmares the last few days and really not feeling like running, which I know is silly because a run always makes me feel better.
> @Mrs Funkin day 45 you are amazing!


I've not been having nightmares as such just really vivid dreams of stuff I used to do before lockdown. Last night I was shopping just mooching around having a lovely time then suddenly remembered the pandemic and panicked. The night before I dreamt I was at a club surrounded by people (not been clubbing in 10 years)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've not been having nightmares as such just really vivid dreams of stuff I used to do before lockdown. Last night I was shopping just mooching around having a lovely time then suddenly remembered the pandemic and panicked. The night before I dreamt I was at a club surrounded by people (not been clubbing in 10 years)


It's a classic anxiety symptom for me, always the same sort of nightmare, either something awful happening to Ringo or husband. Been struggling a bit recently so the nightmares aren't a surprise really. I just hope that I can get myself back on track as I'd been doing ok really until the last week.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's a classic anxiety symptom for me, always the same sort of nightmare, either something awful happening to Ringo or husband. Been struggling a bit recently so the nightmares aren't a surprise really. I just hope that I can get myself back on track as I'd been doing ok really until the last week.


Bless you I've had a few where my teeth are falling out during this pandemic. I used to suffer with sleep disorders; insomnia and night terrors but not so much anymore.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Bless you I've had a few where my teeth are falling out during this pandemic. I used to suffer with sleep disorders; insomnia and night terrors but not so much anymore.


That sounds horrid! Glad you don't suffer too badly with it any more.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That sounds horrid! Glad you don't suffer too badly with it any more.


I sleep a lot better now. At one point I was awake on and off for three days. Running certainly helps. Good sleep hygiene and Loki snuggles obviously.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I sleep a lot better now. At one point I was awake on and off for three days. Running certainly helps. Good sleep hygiene and Loki snuggles obviously.


That really does sound awful. Running and animals definitely help! I spent a lovely morning with Ringo, he always brings me peace when I'm anxious then a lovely run in the sun and I feel much more robust!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Husband and I had a conversation about his toe and decided that he might as well try to run with me this morning. So he did...and he did 5k with me, we were just under 32 minutes, so nice and gentle. My right quad is still sore too, which is annoying. 

I am currently pondering how to decide when to end of lockdown running streak...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Husband and I had a conversation about his toe and decided that he might as well try to run with me this morning. So he did...and he did 5k with me, we were just under 32 minutes, so nice and gentle. My right quad is still sore too, which is annoying.
> 
> I am currently pondering how to decide when to end of lockdown running streak...


Hows his toe holding up ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He said it’s no worse and no better. So he might as well keep me company from time to time


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! Husband and I had a conversation about his toe and decided that he might as well try to run with me this morning. So he did...and he did 5k with me, we were just under 32 minutes, so nice and gentle. My right quad is still sore too, which is annoying.
> 
> I am currently pondering how to decide when to end of lockdown running streak...


Glad hubby managed to run - hope he's on the mend now.
How many days have you been running for? I think you are doing amazingly!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve sold it to him as increasing blood flow to his affected toe, which might help it to heal  

That was day 47 today...I’m trying to decide what constitutes the end of lockdown to decide when to stop.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Struggled today, no energy nor indeed inclination. So I only did just over 5 miles. 

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Struggled today, no energy nor indeed inclination. So I only did just over 5 miles.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy


You did better than me - I also struggled with motivation but eventually got out and did 4 miles. Nasty cold headwind coming back which put me off going a bit further.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Struggled today, no energy nor indeed inclination. So I only did just over 5 miles.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy


We went out this morning and just did 3.5miles, it was so humid and I wasn't expected it!
Spent some time playing with the GoPro attached to Woody's canicross harness so pace was slow but think I got some ok sections but the best bit is 358 time-lapse because I pressed the wrong button!

OH is going to put it into some sort of video for me


----------



## Boxer123

Well done everyone @Mrs Funkin you are on fire.

Only two miles for me today after an energetic game of football with the boxers. Do you ever have those runs where you have not eaten enough ? That was today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm weary now. I am wondering if the announcement tonight will enable me to bail out of running every day  My right quad is sore, which meant I ran funny today so my left hip is now complaining too.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm weary now. I am wondering if the announcement tonight will enable me to bail out of running every day  My right quad is sore, which meant I ran funny today so my left hip is now complaining too.


Maybe time for a little break.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You might well be right @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm weary now. I am wondering if the announcement tonight will enable me to bail out of running every day  My right quad is sore, which meant I ran funny today so my left hip is now complaining too.


I think you've done so amazingly well you could stop any time now and be incredibly proud of what you've achieved! Especially if you are sore perhaps it's time to give your body a little break.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm going to do two more days, so it takes me to the rule change day of Wednesday and also 50 days. Then I'm having Wednesday off


----------



## Boxer123

A steady 4 miles with Loki today it felt less a really easy run. We didn't see anyone at all.


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin 47 days is phenomenal! 50 will be even better, but definitely time to give yourself a break.
I managed a comfortable 8.2 miles on Thursday evening mostly on roads, which I was really pleased with as it was so hot. Really wanted to do 10, and probably could have, but couldn't be bothered in the end. Last night was 6.6 miles in the woods again, which is fast becoming my favourite route. Lovely temperature and mostly out of the wind. Managed to break the 10 min/mile average for the first time in years!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @immum thats a good pace I'm super slow rarely keep 10 mm for more than 5km.

7.5 miles down the river for me at 6am today beautiful morning. We actually had a frost.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's it folks! Day 50 is done and I'm having a rest day tomorrow...unless I have a terrible day at work and I may reasses 

@immum you're doing so well! I may run every day but only short distances. Once I get to 10k that's enough for me most of the time.

Time for some chocolate


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin amazing job I've been inspired and am aiming for a 30 day streak starting today. How is work is it calming down a bit ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh, that's exciting! A new Streaker!  

Work is still manic, literally something new every single day. We also have a manager who constantly says yes to doing things, which she doesn't have to do - we do! Yesterday's new thing was that every lady having an elective c-section needs to have a Covid swab. By this morning it's already changed...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh, that's exciting! A new Streaker!
> 
> Work is still manic, literally something new every single day. We also have a manager who constantly says yes to doing things, which she doesn't have to do - we do! Yesterday's new thing was that every lady having an elective c-section needs to have a Covid swab. By this morning it's already changed...


Sounds very similar i can't keep up anymore. Yes I'm going to streak I've put on a few pounds


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's it folks! Day 50 is done and I'm having a rest day tomorrow...unless I have a terrible day at work and I may reasses
> 
> @immum you're doing so well! I may run every day but only short distances. Once I get to 10k that's enough for me most of the time.
> 
> Time for some chocolate


Wow, just amazing. I was super happy when I ran 9 days in a row, couldnt imagine anything more!

Work must be so challenging, at least in school we now have a social bubble of staff and pupils and I can't see it changing any time soon, may the odd extra pupil next term. We are now at a point where everything is in place so a new routine has been established, which is definitely good for our pupils.

It's going to be tough for mainstream schools though.

School actually feels much safer than the supermarket and I know it's because I can't control the behaviour of others.

Enough of the sidetracking. I'm aiming for 100 miles again this month, like Jan so run, walk or hike and maybe I'll get a bit further past 100 than 100.3!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's it folks! Day 50 is done and I'm having a rest day tomorrow...unless I have a terrible day at work and I may reasses
> 
> @immum you're doing so well! I may run every day but only short distances. Once I get to 10k that's enough for me most of the time.
> 
> Time for some chocolate


What an amazing achievement! You've definitely earned chocolate!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Wow, just amazing. I was super happy when I ran 9 days in a row, couldnt imagine anything more!
> 
> Work must be so challenging, at least in school we now have a social bubble of staff and pupils and I can't see it changing any time soon, may the odd extra pupil next term. We are now at a point where everything is in place so a new routine has been established, which is definitely good for our pupils.
> 
> It's going to be tough for mainstream schools though.
> 
> School actually feels much safer than the supermarket and I know it's because I can't control the behaviour of others.
> 
> Enough of the sidetracking. I'm aiming for 100 miles again this month, like Jan so run, walk or hike and maybe I'll get a bit further past 100 than 100.3!


This is really good to hear you are positive I am supporting a lot of scares teachers and parents at the moment.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> This is really good to hear you are positive I am supporting a lot of scares teachers and parents at the moment.


I also just don't try and think about it too much as the domino affect of who people may have met blows my mind.

In some respects managing the pupils has been easier than impatient, I'm more important adults, in the supermarket!

We have some scared parents and staff too and I totally understand it x


----------



## Ringypie

I’m really struggling with motivation this month. Made myself get out this evening only did 2.5 miles, down to the yard and back, to tuck Ringo up in bed. Hope we will be able to drive somewhere to run soon (leaving it a little while as I think everywhere is going to be mobbed at the weekend and I don’t want to be around people!) as I’m so bored with the same lanes all the time. I’m short of time after work to run and put Ringo to bed so the moors and more interesting routes aren’t really possible in the evenings.


----------



## Boxer123

My running streak hasn’t started well as Sox was not well and I was up all night. So I ran around my garden for a mile whilst waiting for the vets to open.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> My running streak hasn't started well as Sox was not well and I was up all night. So I ran around my garden for a mile whilst waiting for the vets to open.


Oh no is Sox ok?


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k for me tonight. I put long sleeves on as it had been windy all day but as soon as I got going was too hot!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no is Sox ok?


He has to go to the vets tomorrow we think it's tooth ache he might need to be sedated


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> He has to go to the vets tomorrow we think it's tooth ache he might need to be sedated


They do like to worry us don't they! I hope he's ok and the vets can make him more comfortable.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They do like to worry us don't they! I hope he's ok and the vets can make him more comfortable.


Thank you. The boxers are turning me grey.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Sox  I hope he's okay @Boxer123 let us know when you get a chance. Kisses to poor Sox xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Sox  I hope he's okay @Boxer123 let us know when you get a chance. Kisses to poor Sox xx


Thank you Sox has been sedated and checked over and they can find no issues he is back at home with his little mate Loki. I managed 2 miles for my streak this morning.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just been out with OH, I think, he thinks I'm trying to kill him! I had said Woody and I could be his pace runner.

Just under a mile, using couch to 5k intervals. Woody and I also did some faster sprints by holding back and chasing. Woody enjoyed it as he's missing his doggy friends so had something different to chase 

Im shocked he actually did it. OH shocked at how well I can run, I can't in my head but know I've improved.

Next outing Sunday, fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just been out with OH, I think, he thinks I'm trying to kill him! I had said Woody and I could be his pace runner.
> 
> Just under a mile, using couch to 5k intervals. Woody and I also did some faster sprints by holding back and chasing. Woody enjoyed it as he's missing his doggy friends so had something different to chase
> 
> Im shocked he actually did it. OH shocked and how well I can run, I can't in my head but know I've improved.
> 
> Next outing Sunday, fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

It’s such a nice feeling when you notice the improvements.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just been out with OH, I think, he thinks I'm trying to kill him! I had said Woody and I could be his pace runner.
> 
> Just under a mile, using couch to 5k intervals. Woody and I also did some faster sprints by holding back and chasing. Woody enjoyed it as he's missing his doggy friends so had something different to chase
> 
> Im shocked he actually did it. OH shocked and how well I can run, I can't in my head but know I've improved.
> 
> Next outing Sunday, fingers crossed.


Well done both of you!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you Sox has been sedated and checked over and they can find no issues he is back at home with his little mate Loki. I managed 2 miles for my streak this morning.


Glad there's nothing serious wrong and well done for getting out again!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Glad there's nothing serious wrong and well done for getting out again!


I'm so tired after no sleep for two days hopefully a longer one tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

5 miles for me today. Felt absolutely amazing, the weather was perfect for running, warm and sunny but not too hot. Really enjoyed it although as I was feeling so good I pushed on a lot, achieving my fastest ever mile and 5k! These were downhill I must add!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm so tired after no sleep for two days hopefully a longer one tomorrow.


I hope you get a good rest tonight and feel better for it tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

4.1 lovely miles this morning. Loki has been a great running partner. We don't use the waist band hands free lead because that's how I end up in the river. He is on his long line (5m) and just trots in front with me behind.

Woke up feeling ghastly due to hayfever tablets kicked in half way around. Throat very swollen because of this.

I took Sox for a short walk after. His leg is sore so a slow mooch.


----------



## immum

I DID IT! Ran the MK half marathon virtually last night!
Ended up doing 13.5 miles instead of 13.1 whoops, but pace was best ever, and I only really started to feel it the last 2 miles, when my calves started tightening up.
So pleased with the time, my target was under 2.5 hours, so I was over the moon with 2hrs 14mins (nearer to 2hrs 10 for 13.1 miles).
Legs stiff today though!
Didn't really go out planning to do the full distance, wanted to do 10miles, but weather perfect, not too hot, and felt really good, so just went for it. OH ran it with me, he's really pleased too, but gutted he won't get a medal as he wasn't running the MK marathon anyway.
So glad I discovered running in the woods, I love it, it's really given me a boost, even though the terrain is probably harder than MK would have been.


----------



## O2.0

Oh well done @immum ! Congratulations to you!

@Mrs Funkin you have inspired me and I've started a streak. Only 6 days in, but I'm shooting for 5K every day for as long as I can keep it up  The longer days of summer are upon us and this is a good way to celebrate that. So we shall see.

My 5K yesterday was a little discombobulated as Bates decided to run up the road to meet me and I was surprised by a hobbling old man trying to run to catch up to me so I had to turn back and bring him home LOL. My fault for believing him when he said he would hang out on the porch on his bed and wait for me  
It was bittersweet, he was my running buddy for so many years....


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> I DID IT! Ran the MK marathon virtually last night!
> Ended up doing 13.5 miles instead of 13.1 whoops, but pace was best ever, and I only really started to feel it the last 2 miles, when my calves started tightening up.
> So pleased with the time, my target was under 2.5 hours, so I was over the moon with 2hrs 14mins (nearer to 2hrs 10 for 13.1 miles).
> Legs stiff today though!
> Didn't really go out planning to do the full distance, wanted to do 10miles, but weather perfect, not too hot, and felt really good, so just went for it. OH ran it with me, he's really pleased too, but gutted he won't get a medal as he wasn't running the MK marathon anyway.
> So glad I discovered running in the woods, I love it, it's really given me a boost, even though the terrain is probably harder than MK would have been.
> 
> View attachment 439609


Amazing well done.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh well done @immum ! Congratulations to you!
> 
> @Mrs Funkin you have inspired me and I've started a streak. Only 6 days in, but I'm shooting for 5K every day for as long as I can keep it up  The longer days of summer are upon us and this is a good way to celebrate that. So we shall see.
> 
> My 5K yesterday was a little discombobulated as Bates decided to run up the road to meet me and I was surprised by a hobbling old man trying to run to catch up to me so I had to turn back and bring him home LOL. My fault for believing him when he said he would hang out on the porch on his bed and wait for me
> It was bittersweet, he was my running buddy for so many years....


Oh bless Bates he's a sweet boy. Well @Mrs Funkin two people streaking now in your footsteps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think the Run Every Day things are good just to get on auto-pilot and get out the door. 

I'm currently sitting here terrified as we have a Big Race in the morning (it's meant to be our club 10k on Sunday, so we've had all week to do it as per the current rules as it's obviously cancelled but the club PR person is collating not-parkrun times each Saturday and then this, plus speed work and some other challenges too). I'm honestly worrying myself silly! It's ridiculous. Club vest and racing shorts are laid out and ready to go. Eek! 

I obviously know it has no bearing on anything in life. None at all - and it's very unimportant - but still...


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> I DID IT! Ran the MK half marathon virtually last night!
> Ended up doing 13.5 miles instead of 13.1 whoops, but pace was best ever, and I only really started to feel it the last 2 miles, when my calves started tightening up.
> So pleased with the time, my target was under 2.5 hours, so I was over the moon with 2hrs 14mins (nearer to 2hrs 10 for 13.1 miles).
> Legs stiff today though!
> Didn't really go out planning to do the full distance, wanted to do 10miles, but weather perfect, not too hot, and felt really good, so just went for it. OH ran it with me, he's really pleased too, but gutted he won't get a medal as he wasn't running the MK marathon anyway.
> So glad I discovered running in the woods, I love it, it's really given me a boost, even though the terrain is probably harder than MK would have been.
> 
> View attachment 439609


That's absolutely amazing really well done!! You should be so proud of yourself, that's a really good time especially if the terrain was tough!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think the Run Every Day things are good just to get on auto-pilot and get out the door.
> 
> I'm currently sitting here terrified as we have a Big Race in the morning (it's meant to be our club 10k on Sunday, so we've had all week to do it as per the current rules as it's obviously cancelled but the club PR person is collating not-parkrun times each Saturday and then this, plus speed work and some other challenges too). I'm honestly worrying myself silly! It's ridiculous. Club vest and racing shorts are laid out and ready to go. Eek!
> 
> I obviously know it has no bearing on anything in life. None at all - and it's very unimportant - but still...


Don't worry about it Mrs F! You'll be fine, don't pressure yourself it's meant to be fun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

immum said:


> I DID IT! Ran the MK half marathon virtually last night!
> Ended up doing 13.5 miles instead of 13.1 whoops, but pace was best ever, and I only really started to feel it the last 2 miles, when my calves started tightening up.
> So pleased with the time, my target was under 2.5 hours, so I was over the moon with 2hrs 14mins (nearer to 2hrs 10 for 13.1 miles).
> Legs stiff today though!
> Didn't really go out planning to do the full distance, wanted to do 10miles, but weather perfect, not too hot, and felt really good, so just went for it. OH ran it with me, he's really pleased too, but gutted he won't get a medal as he wasn't running the MK marathon anyway.
> So glad I discovered running in the woods, I love it, it's really given me a boost, even though the terrain is probably harder than MK would have been.
> 
> View attachment 439609


Sub 10's is awesome @immum  Next stop a marathon? Well done, great run.


----------



## Guest

I went for my first proper jog in ages today. I only managed 4.3km but I’m so happy  our vet gave us the clear for Nova to jog with me so she came with me for the first time. 

We tried our new gear and it was really fun. I must be so slow though as Nova was just walking really fast while I was jogging and puffing  she only ran when it was downhill and I could speed up a bit!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> I went for my first proper jog in ages today. I only managed 4.3km but I'm so happy  our vet gave us the clear for Nova to jog with me so she came with me for the first time.
> 
> We tried our new gear and it was really fun. I must be so slow though as Nova was just walking really fast while I was jogging and puffing  she only ran when it was downhill and I could speed up a bit!


Woody only ever trots, apart from the very beginning of a race when I have to do my best to keep up!

Not sure he would go faster even of I could as trotting is a dogs most efficient gait and full on high speed is done in short bursts and not for long distance running.

How is she getting on with her directions? How is her temp in the harness?

I put a video on this thread a week's or so ago of Woody and I canicrossing, it was just a bit of fun x


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody only ever trots, apart from the very beginning of a race when I have to do my best to keep up!
> 
> Not sure he would go faster even of I could as trotting is a dogs most efficient gait and full on high speed is done in short bursts and not for long distance running.
> 
> How is she getting on with her directions? How is her temp in the harness?
> 
> I put a video on this thread a week's or so ago of Woody and I canicrossing, it was just a bit of fun x


She does really well with her directions now and also ask her to slow down when we go down a steep hill or on sharp corners I ask her to wait on that track so we don't run into someone.

do you mean if she gets too hot in the harness?


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I went for my first proper jog in ages today. I only managed 4.3km but I'm so happy  our vet gave us the clear for Nova to jog with me so she came with me for the first time.
> 
> We tried our new gear and it was really fun. I must be so slow though as Nova was just walking really fast while I was jogging and puffing  she only ran when it was downhill and I could speed up a bit!


Fantastic well done that sounds like me and Loki he trots along whilst I'm huffing and puffing behind.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> A sample of today's run x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to try and see if I can fit Woody's GoPro harness underneath his canicross harness and see how that films. Would have to make sure it was a cool day though


how cool


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> She does really well with her directions now and also ask her to slow down when we go down a steep hill or on sharp corners I ask her to wait on that track so we don't run into someone.
> 
> do you mean if she gets too hot in the harness?


Yes, meant in the harness.

I've presumed your weather can be humid and I know how got Woody gets even on his canicross harness which is really minimal material x


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes, meant in the harness.
> 
> I've presumed your weather can be humid and I know how got Woody gets even on his canicross harness which is really minimal material x


Yes it does get humid here but we're going into winter now.Mind you our winters are quite wet and humid too. The harness is a Ruffwear flag line and is very light material  we got it because someone recommended it to house for hiking and running and it has three leaf attachments. Love the video by the way


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> Yes it does get humid here but we're going into winter now.Mind you our winters are quite wet and humid too. The harness is a Ruffwear flag line and is very light material  we got it because someone recommended it to house for hiking and running and it has three leaf attachments. Love the video by the way


Thanks. The video was fun to do.

OH is in the process of sorting out my next one which is from Woody's view. I have a GoPro harness for him so rigged it up to his canicross harness


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.43 miles from us this morning. Felt further, not sure why.

Took a new route though as if I go further before starting to circle back it means I'm out for longer


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks. The video was fun to do.
> 
> OH is in the process of sorting out my next one which is from Woody's view. I have a GoPro harness for him so rigged it up to his canicross harness


Can't wait to see it


----------



## Boxer123

3.2 miles this morning after a game of footie with the boys.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We ran the "not the Bognor 10k" this morning. My real PeeBee was set in 2007 and is 54:45...this morning I ran 54:02 (point to point) or 53:27 adjusted to 10k, as Garmin measured further. I'm totally chuffed to bits!  So either way a fake PeeBee...need to keep fit for when the race calendar starts again. Took it seriously, had breakfast, kit laid out, husband trotted next to me (even with ten weeks off he's so much faster than I am!) with a GoPro! Saw others from our club out too, so that was nice. Usually after the Bognor 10k we go for a beer, today it was fruit and yoghurt...how dull!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We ran the "not the Bognor 10k" this morning. My real PeeBee was set in 2007 and is 54:45...this morning I ran 54:02 (point to point) or 53:27 adjusted to 10k, as Garmin measured further. I'm totally chuffed to bits!  So either way a fake PeeBee...need to keep fit for when the race calendar starts again. Took it seriously, had breakfast, kit laid out, husband trotted next to me (even with ten weeks off he's so much faster than I am!) with a GoPro! Saw others from our club out too, so that was nice. Usually after the Bognor 10k we go for a beer, today it was fruit and yoghurt...how dull!
> 
> View attachment 439669
> 
> 
> View attachment 439670
> 
> 
> View attachment 439671
> 
> 
> View attachment 439672


Well done that's an amazing time. A yoghurt is not quite the same as a beer though.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> We ran the "not the Bognor 10k" this morning. My real PeeBee was set in 2007 and is 54:45...this morning I ran 54:02 (point to point) or 53:27 adjusted to 10k, as Garmin measured further. I'm totally chuffed to bits!  So either way a fake PeeBee...need to keep fit for when the race calendar starts again. Took it seriously, had breakfast, kit laid out, husband trotted next to me (even with ten weeks off he's so much faster than I am!) with a GoPro! Saw others from our club out too, so that was nice. Usually after the Bognor 10k we go for a beer, today it was fruit and yoghurt...how dull!
> 
> View attachment 439669
> 
> 
> View attachment 439670
> 
> 
> View attachment 439671
> 
> 
> View attachment 439672


That's awesome you must be so pleased. Hopefully feeling more confident too?


----------



## Ringypie

Only a little 2 mile run for me today, planning on a long one tomorrow. I made a chocolate orange loaf cake earlier and just had to try some. Big mistake!! It was lovely but even though I left it 45 mins before running and I only had a little, every crumb sat there like a lump of lead. Very glad I was only running down to put Ringo to bed and home again, a longer distance would have been miserable!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Never more confident Ringy. Never. 

Pesky cake that jumped into your tummy


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> We ran the "not the Bognor 10k" this morning. My real PeeBee was set in 2007 and is 54:45...this morning I ran 54:02 (point to point) or 53:27 adjusted to 10k, as Garmin measured further. I'm totally chuffed to bits!  So either way a fake PeeBee...need to keep fit for when the race calendar starts again. Took it seriously, had breakfast, kit laid out, husband trotted next to me (even with ten weeks off he's so much faster than I am!) with a GoPro! Saw others from our club out too, so that was nice. Usually after the Bognor 10k we go for a beer, today it was fruit and yoghurt...how dull!
> 
> View attachment 439669
> 
> 
> View attachment 439670
> 
> 
> View attachment 439671
> 
> 
> View attachment 439672


Oh well done @Mrs Funkin! Great time. Keep up the good work.

I went for a long walk yesterday to loosen up the legs, which worked well. Calves had stiffened up again a bit when I got up this morning, but after a 10mile bike ride they are back to normal .


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Never more confident Ringy. Never.
> 
> Pesky cake that jumped into your tummy


Brilliant - hold onto that feeling!!

I know naughty cake making me eat it... next time run first cake after!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Only a little 2 mile run for me today, planning on a long one tomorrow. I made a chocolate orange loaf cake earlier and just had to try some. Big mistake!! It was lovely but even though I left it 45 mins before running and I only had a little, every crumb sat there like a lump of lead. Very glad I was only running down to put Ringo to bed and home again, a longer distance would have been miserable!


That loaf sounds amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That loaf sounds amazing.


It is! And really easy to make. This is the recipe If you want to try making it. 
http://thegoddesskitchen.blogspot.com/2010/10/chocolate-orange-loaf-cake.html?m=1


----------



## Guest

inspired by @MissKittyKat and Woody. We did another short run today about the same distance as yesterday.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Kakite said:


> inspired by @MissKittyKat and Woody. We did another short run today about the same distance as yesterday.



Love the fact she's running with a stick. I've had woody running a mile with a ball he found, there was no way he was letting go!
Not sure how he was breathing really!


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Love the fact she's running with a stick. I've had woody running a mile with a ball he found, there was no way he was letting go!
> Not sure how he was breathing really!


Yeah she concentrates a lot better when she has a job to do.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> inspired by @MissKittyKat and Woody. We did another short run today about the same distance as yesterday.


Ah lovely Nova.

Just under 9 miles for us today. I almost filmed some but don't know how to put it on here.

Loki was smashing not barking at people. We passed a couple of dogs no problems.


----------



## Ringypie

The most wonderful 12 miles today. The weather was perfect and I felt great - even to the point where I passed the end of my road on 10.6 miles and kept going!


----------



## Boxer123

5km this morning my legs are tired but ticking over.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm having a day off today, my back (strangely) is a bit sore and I don't want to do myself a mischief! 

Hope you Streakers are enjoying yourselves


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm having a day off today, my back (strangely) is a bit sore and I don't want to do myself a mischief!
> 
> Hope you Streakers are enjoying yourselves


Still streaking  my stepdad has fixed my bike so I can get out of that as well.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went out later than usual and it was still warm. Wasn't really feeling it but the Foo Fighters kept me company as I was on my own.

Only wear my headphones when I'm not with Woody.

Pace was ok and 2 miles done.


----------



## Guest

I’m planning to go on a nice run later - the weather is great and I will run on the flat so hopefully can last longer distance wise.


----------



## Guest

I'm so stoked we managed 6.7km which is huge for both of us. We had a lot of fun, it was a track along a river and ended up at the beach.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> I'm so stoked we managed 6.7km which is huge for both of us. We had a lot of fun, it was a track along a river and ended up at the beach.
> 
> View attachment 439897
> 
> View attachment 439898
> 
> View attachment 439899
> 
> View attachment 439900
> 
> View attachment 439901


Such beautiful pictures.


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles today. So yesterday a fly flew in my eye and then flew off. It must have scratched my eye because I’m very uncomfortable today. It is swollen and tearing. I had to wear my sunglasses running.


----------



## immum

Just a little 10k for me last night. It was too hot, and I was stuggling a bit, but still some how managed a PB, 59:36 mins! I was looking forward to a run with no pressure to do a certain distance now the half marathon is out of the way, and decided to go back to our road route for a change. Not a good idea, but need to keep mixing it up a bit to keep it interesting.


----------



## Ringypie

Kakite said:


> I'm so stoked we managed 6.7km which is huge for both of us. We had a lot of fun, it was a track along a river and ended up at the beach.
> 
> View attachment 439897
> 
> View attachment 439898
> 
> View attachment 439899
> 
> View attachment 439900
> 
> View attachment 439901


Well done that looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 5.5 miles today. So yesterday a fly flew in my eye and then flew off. It must have scratched my eye because I'm very uncomfortable today. It is swollen and tearing. I had to wear my sunglasses running.


Ive been running blind this week as I had a really swollen and sore eyelid at the weekend. It looked absolutely awful and still doesn't look great but now it's calmed down to just a sore lump which I think is a stye.
I'm short sighted and usually wear contact lenses when I run but can't wear them at the moment so I've been blundering around clumsily!
I hope your eye feels better very soon!


----------



## Ringypie

7.5 miles for me tonight. Hubby is doing a challenge with his work colleagues and he’s trying to do a 10k every day so I did that with him, pleased with my time, 54.02, then carried on down to the yard to put Ringo to bed and a gentle trot home.


----------



## Guest

We managed a tiny run today  not far but I was too tired today and at least we got out and about.


----------



## Boxer123

Kakite said:


> We managed a tiny run today  not far but I was too tired today and at least we got out and about.


Is Nova enjoying it ?


----------



## Guest

Yes she is for sure @Boxer123 think it's a nice change for her.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ive been running blind this week as I had a really swollen and sore eyelid at the weekend. It looked absolutely awful and still doesn't look great but now it's calmed down to just a sore lump which I think is a stye.
> I'm short sighted and usually wear contact lenses when I run but can't wear them at the moment so I've been blundering around clumsily!
> I hope your eye feels better very soon!


Thank you it is a bit better today yesterday i looked like the man out of The Goonies. 7 miles today down the river it is a beautiful morning.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A short 2 miles for me today. It was still so warm even at 7pm. We walked the last mile home!

Nice to be out though.

Was planning on going up to the woods to get some shade but got home late. Will save them for Saturday now x


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles today still streaking day 8 I think. It’s getting a bit warm. I’m off work next week so going to up the training and get on the bike.


----------



## Ringypie

8 miles tonight, feeling rather tired. It was another beautiful evening and lovely to get out still.
I’m really disappointed that strava have taken away segments and matched runs from their free app as I used them a lot!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> 8 miles tonight, feeling rather tired. It was another beautiful evening and lovely to get out still.
> I'm really disappointed that strava have taken away segments and matched runs from their free app as I used them a lot!


Me too. Segments were also a bit of fun in our groups runs


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles today still streaking day 9 I think. It’s getting a bit warm. I’m off work next week so going to up the mileage. I also got on the bike for 20 minutes.


----------



## Ringypie

A half marathon for me today. Didn’t quite intend on going so far, thought I’d do an extra loop in the lanes then come back a different way but didn’t realise the different way back was no shorter. Pleased with how it went considering I’ve run 40 miles in the last 7 days. Now time for lots of tea and rest!
I hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A half marathon for me today. Didn't quite intend on going so far, thought I'd do an extra loop in the lanes then come back a different way but didn't realise the different way back was no shorter. Pleased with how it went considering I've run 40 miles in the last 7 days. Now time for lots of tea and rest!
> I hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend.


Wow well done amazing. You definitely deserve tea. I literally only jogged half a mile today. I'm tired. This morning started with my face exploding from hay fever. Then at 5am Loki started squeaking his fox. Then Sox vomited on my rug. I'm hoping for a longer one tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Wow well done amazing. You definitely deserve tea. I literally only jogged half a mile today. I'm tired. This morning started with my face exploding from hay fever. Then at 5am Loki started squeaking his fox. Then Sox vomited on my rug. I'm hoping for a longer one tomorrow.


Oh no that sounds like a horrid start to the day! I hope tomorrow is better!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no that sounds like a horrid start to the day! I hope tomorrow is better!!


It's a quite typical start to most days with boxers just normally I copy better


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> A half marathon for me today. Didn't quite intend on going so far, thought I'd do an extra loop in the lanes then come back a different way but didn't realise the different way back was no shorter. Pleased with how it went considering I've run 40 miles in the last 7 days. Now time for lots of tea and rest!
> I hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend.


Oh well done @Ringypie , that's amazing!
7 miles for me last night, in the woods to try and keep out of the wind a bit. It was really nice until we came out on the road for the last couple of miles full into the wind, I felt like I was going backwards at some points! Anyway managed another PB, fastest ever run @ 9:21min/mile. I actually think there was something wrong with Strava, it can't be possible to go that much faster and not feel like you're going faster. Previous best was 9:56, that's too big an improvement to be real I think!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Oh well done @Ringypie , that's amazing!
> 7 miles for me last night, in the woods to try and keep out of the wind a bit. It was really nice until we came out on the road for the last couple of miles full into the wind, I felt like I was going backwards at some points! Anyway managed another PB, fastest ever run @ 9:21min/mile. I actually think there was something wrong with Strava, it can't be possible to go that much faster and not feel like you're going faster. Previous best was 9:56, that's too big an improvement to be real I think!


The wind was awful yesterday. That's an awesome time, don't be too quick to think Strava was wrong, you've been doing a lot of training, I'd take it!!


----------



## Boxer123

@immum strava is never wrong  well done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve been awol sorry. Don’t know why really. Had two rest days this week and feel worse than when I was running every day!

Nice 7 miles with husband this morning, a new “countryside” route, which was okay considering I’m so clumsy and normally don’t cope well with more difficult under foot terrain. It was faster than my LSR pace should be but slower than my base pace, so a bit “no mans land”...good though. Just struggled to my weekly target with 21 miles. 

It seems everyone is going well  lots of great improvements going on too! Awesome.


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.37miles of exploring, where I wanted to get too was further than I thought! Not a bad pace though.

Started to get too warm so we did the last bit of the loop back home as a 2.9mile walk


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 6.37miles of exploring, where I wanted to get too was further than I thought! Not a bad pace though.
> 
> Started to get too warm so we did the last bit of the loop back home as a 2.9mile walk
> 
> View attachment 440413
> View attachment 440414


Looks gorgeous.


----------



## Boxer123

8.5 miles today terrible pace but I think it was because we stopped a few times for a social distance chat. We also stopped to say hello to some baby alpaca's. I've put in dog chat what a little star Loki was. Favourite moment of the day was seeing Loki kissing a baby dachshund.

I dropped Loki off then took Sox for a two mile walk in the woods. Dropped him off and got out for 5 miles on the bike. Now on the sofa.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440415
> View attachment 440416
> View attachment 440417
> View attachment 440418
> View attachment 440419
> 8.5 miles today terrible pace but I think it was because we stopped a few times for a social distance chat. We also stopped to say hello to some baby alpaca's. I've put in dog chat what a little star Loki was. Favourite moment of the day was seeing Loki kissing a baby dachshund.
> 
> I dropped Loki off then took Sox for a two mile walk in the woods. Dropped him off and got out for 5 miles on the bike. Now on the sofa.


Wow, it's making me feel tired just reading!

Well done Loki


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Wow, it's making me feel tired just reading!
> 
> Well done Loki


Im tired now curled up on the sofa with tea and toast. Sox is very interested in the toast. I'm trying to up the time I'm out the house so the boys are ok when I go back to work. This means more time on the bike or running nothing else you can do.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440426
> 
> 
> Im tired now curled up on the sofa with tea and toast. Sox is very interested in the toast. I'm trying to up the time I'm out the house so the boys are ok when I go back to work. This means more time on the bike or running nothing else you can do.


well earned tea and toast! Nothing like a nice cuppa after a run!


----------



## Ringypie

7.5 miles today. Hubby has done a 7 day streak of 10k’s so I said I’d do the last one with him. So proud of him he’s done amazingly! Finished back in the village so I trotted down to the yard to tuck Ringo up in bed as a cool down.


----------



## Boxer123

A steady 4 miles today it’s very warm at the moment.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A steady 4 miles today it's very warm at the moment.


It's awfully hot isn't it. I did 2 miles just down to put Ringo to bed then home again, took my time but was still a sweaty mess.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was like being on holiday this morning when I went out...so warm and a little breeze...and some right grumpy so and so's out there! I had a nice run though, just over 5k, that's all. I'm having a rest day tomorrow, I've already decided


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 mile run then 30 minutes on the bike. We went out early as it's so hot and bumped into a hedgehog Loki was terrified so we had to go the long way around as he wouldn't walk around it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440560
> View attachment 440561
> View attachment 440562
> 5.5 mile run then 30 minutes on the bike. We went out early as it's so hot and bumped into a hedgehog Loki was terrified so we had to go the long way around as he wouldn't walk around it.


That's a huge hedgehog!

Woody found one in our garden once and very gently brought it to show the OH. He got covered it fleas!

5km for us this morning, it really was warm, even early.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> That's a huge hedgehog!
> 
> Woody found one in our garden once and very gently brought it to show the OH. He got covered it fleas!
> 
> 5km for us this morning, it really was warm, even early.


Loki thought it was huge as well maybe he didn't want fleas.


----------



## Ringypie

It’s far too hot for this running business! I did an easy 4.5 miles incorporating Ringo. Was glad to stop at the yard and run the tap over myself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I concur! Three miles turned me into quite a puddle...!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's far too hot for this running business! I did an easy 4.5 miles incorporating Ringo. Was glad to stop at the yard and run the tap over myself!


This weather is horrendous I'm full of hayfever which makes me feel horrible and my boys are to hot.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> This weather is horrendous I'm full of hayfever which makes me feel horrible and my boys are to hot.


Sorry to hear you are suffering. Hay fever is horrid - I've been lucky this year so far and not had it too badly thank goodness!


----------



## Ringypie

Another rather hot 4 miles tonight, one where everything hurt and didn’t feel nice so I was surprised to see I’d done it in a pretty quick (for me) time. Pleased that I’ve hit my goal of 100 miles for the month so anything more I do before Monday is a bonus!


----------



## Boxer123

Well my streak is over after just 14 days I think I have food poisoning. I never eat eggs but do by them for my sox because he likes scrambled eggs. For some reason I decided to have some boiled eggs on toast on Monday. Been having issues since then and am exhausted I’ve been taking the boys out then sleeping. I’ve been feeling a bit more human today but slept for two hours this morning. Very disappointing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Boxer123  I'm sorry you feel so poorly, sod the streak, there's always another! I hope you are feeling brighter after a good sleep tonight xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well my streak is over after just 14 days I think I have food poisoning. I never eat eggs but do by them for my sox because he likes scrambled eggs. For some reason I decided to have some boiled eggs on toast on Monday. Been having issues since then and am exhausted I've been taking the boys out then sleeping. I've been feeling a bit more human today but slept for two hours this morning. Very disappointing.


You poor thing, that sounds horrid. I hope you get some rest and feel better soon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 hope you are feeling better.
My hayfever has proper kicked in, the antihistamines are just taking the edge off.

2.8miles this morning, went out early and it was nice in the shade of the woods.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 hope you are feeling better.
> My hayfever has proper kicked in, the antihistamines are just taking the edge off.
> 
> 2.8miles this morning, went out early and it was nice in the shade of the woods.


Cheers I'm having a strange week. My hayfever is awful I'm waking up most nights streaming and hardly able to breathe. I'm so tired. Today I went out for a little run didn't run all the way but glad I was out. We got back to the village Loki sat down and refused to move in front of his girlfriends house.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440870
> 
> 
> Cheers I'm having a strange week. My hayfever is awful I'm waking up most nights streaming and hardly able to breathe. I'm so tired. Today I went out for a little run didn't run all the way but glad I was out. We got back to the village Loki sat down and refused to move in front of his girlfriends house.


This is definitely my worse year but need to still get out.

I hope Loki moved in the end. I know when Vespa has run the routes near my house as Woody is proper sniffy. Not sure what it will be like when they meet again!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> This is definitely my worse year but need to still get out.
> 
> I hope Loki moved in the end. I know when Vespa has run the routes near my house as Woody is proper sniffy. Not sure what it will be like when they meet again![/QUOTE
> 
> He did move after fiv minutes of ditto outside like a little stalker bless him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Jeez. I went running in my new vest this morning. Early. Warm up - Club 5k instead of parkrun (26:55) - cool down. Am *totally* frazzled in the shape of a racer back.

Photo of me 'cos I'm excited at how "Normal" I look


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez. I went running in my new vest this morning. Early. Warm up - Club 5k instead of parkrun (26:55) - cool down. Am *totally* frazzled in the shape of a racer back.
> 
> Photo of me 'cos I'm excited at how "Normal" I look
> 
> View attachment 440893


Not sure your slippers are normal! (Hope I don't cause offence )


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Jeez. I went running in my new vest this morning. Early. Warm up - Club 5k instead of parkrun (26:55) - cool down. Am *totally* frazzled in the shape of a racer back.
> 
> Photo of me 'cos I'm excited at how "Normal" I look
> 
> View attachment 440893


Lovely photo!

I too loved the slippers!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> Not sure your slippers are normal! (Hope I don't cause offence )


They really aren't! I'm hanging onto them as I love them (don't ask me why, I couldn't tell you!)...but they've now got a hole, so soon for the bin I fear


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin you look better than normal ! I can't wear slippers stupidly let sox play with my feet when he was a baby and he goes nuts at slippers now at the grand old age of 5 3/4


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin you look amazing! Who cares about the slippers!
Had this week off work, great weather for being off, not for running. Didn't go Monday as usual as so hot, went Tuesday instead which was just as hot! I feel like I'm wading through treacle in this heat. Managed 4.7 miles at a reasonable pace but really had to force myself to put one foot in front of the other. Went out again Thursday which was very slightly cooler so did 5 miles, wasn't much easier though. I hate feeling like this, I'm totally drained. Hoping for some cooler weather soon but not looking likely for a while.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't worry @immum I have annual leave in a couple of weeks, so it will be raining then 

Thanks everyone for your kind comments.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey, what a scorcher!

I woke up at 5 but fell asleep again and couldn't get going so I headed out later I normally would on a day like today (I'm not renowned for doing well in the sun! Think crispy bacon and that's me). Anyway, just over 7 miles with a pleasing average of 10:12 so I'm quite happy with that.

Hope you've all had nice runs and I hope you are feeling back to your old self now @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

I've just been out, a not really feeling it 5.5 miles today. Awfully hot and I'm aching from yesterdays scrubbing stables and horsing around with Ringo.

@Boxer123 have you tried honey from a local supplier? It's supposed to be good for hay fever. I had some a few years ago and I think it did help, was from a chap in our village who has bees.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor blimey, what a scorcher!
> 
> I woke up at 5 but fell asleep again and couldn't get going so I headed out later I normally would on a day like today (I'm not renowned for doing well in the sun! Think crispy bacon and that's me). Anyway, just over 7 miles with a pleasing average of 10:12 so I'm quite happy with that.
> 
> Hope you've all had nice runs and I hope you are feeling back to your old self now @Boxer123





Ringypie said:


> I've just been out, a not really feeling it 5.5 miles today. Awfully hot and I'm aching from yesterdays scrubbing stables and horsing around with Ringo.
> 
> @Boxer123 have you tried honey from a local supplier? It's supposed to be good for hay fever. I had some a few years ago and I think it did help, was from a chap in our village who has bees.


7 miles today then a few miles on the bike. We found a little spring.

Stomach is better but hayfever ghastly. I have tried to honey I've tried everything. I can't really sleep at night because I can't breathe. It is better in the morning by the afternoon I'm good for nothing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 440994
> View attachment 440995
> View attachment 7


Looks absolutely beautiful. Glad you are feeling better but the hay fever sounds awful. I guess you've tried all the different active ingredients in different brands? Hubby suffers but has found Benadryl which is acrivastine seems to work best for him.
Perhaps it's time for a call to your gp to see whether they can suggest anything as it really seems to be affecting your quality of life which isn't right


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Looks absolutely beautiful. Glad you are feeling better but the hay fever sounds awful. I guess you've tried all the different active ingredients in different brands? Hubby suffers but has found Benadryl which is acrivastine seems to work best for him.
> Perhaps it's time for a call to your gp to see whether they can suggest anything as it really seems to be affecting your quality of life which isn't right


Thank you it does make me grumpy. I'm on tablets from the doctor and 3 a day Benadryl. Sometimes I end up on steroids. Really this hot weather isn't helping.

It is gorgeous around here we headed down the river today. The boys are happy in front of the fan now.


----------



## Boxer123

No running today tried some skipping but this was not a well thought out plan with boxers!


----------



## MissKittyKat

2.7 miles this eve. Visited my favourite oaks.

Sent an email to the local estate manager last night thanking them for making the public footpaths so visible through the arable fields (I worry about causing damage,if I can't see them), got a really nice reply back.


----------



## immum

4.7 miles for me again last night. Felt a little bit easier than the last few weeks, maybe I'm getting used to the heat now. Decent pace too. Looking forward to Thursdays run as it's supposed to be quite a bit cooler!


----------



## Boxer123

5 very slow miles this morning very much looking forward to the cooler weather promised.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dear oh heck. I had a dreadful day at work (such sadness in my job sometimes) and then I dragged my bum out the door, didn't even make three miles and ran like a three legged donkey with two tied together! It was too hot, there were too many people and I was too sad.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear oh heck. I had a dreadful day at work (such sadness in my job sometimes) and then I dragged my bum out the door, didn't even make three miles and ran like a three legged donkey with two tied together! It was too hot, there were too many people and I was too sad.


Sending hugs. Sometimes you just need to curl up in a blanket and hide away.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dear oh heck. I had a dreadful day at work (such sadness in my job sometimes) and then I dragged my bum out the door, didn't even make three miles and ran like a three legged donkey with two tied together! It was too hot, there were too many people and I was too sad.


Sorry to hear that I hope today is better for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sadly not. Thanks both. Sometimes I wish I 1) didn’t care and 2) did a different job. Every day currently is a battle. One I’m not sure I want to fight any longer. 

Just 2.5 miles, to the bandstand and back again...but with husband which would have been lovely except for my moaning about work. Still can’t run fast, I just feel weary! 

Hope you’re all getting out there


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sadly not. Thanks both. Sometimes I wish I 1) didn't care and 2) did a different job. Every day currently is a battle. One I'm not sure I want to fight any longer.
> 
> Just 2.5 miles, to the bandstand and back again...but with husband which would have been lovely except for my moaning about work. Still can't run fast, I just feel weary!
> 
> Hope you're all getting out there


Sorry you've had another tough day, hoping for a brighter one tomorrow. When you are a caring person it's impossible to not care... sadly that leaves you open to a world of hurt, but also I should imagine, makes you absolutely amazing at your job. Sending a big virtual hug to you and well done for still getting out for a run in spite of everything.

3 speedy miles for me in the rain. I've pigged out on pizza and chocolate krispies and if I'm not careful I will end up the size of a house - so I pushed myself as fast as I could in spite of the hills and was delighted with the result!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sadly not. Thanks both. Sometimes I wish I 1) didn't care and 2) did a different job. Every day currently is a battle. One I'm not sure I want to fight any longer.
> 
> Just 2.5 miles, to the bandstand and back again...but with husband which would have been lovely except for my moaning about work. Still can't run fast, I just feel weary!
> 
> Hope you're all getting out there


Bless it must be such a hard job would you consider a change of career? They are desperate for teachers at the moment it's hard but I love it.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sorry you've had another tough day, hoping for a brighter one tomorrow. When you are a caring person it's impossible to not care... sadly that leaves you open to a world of hurt, but also I should imagine, makes you absolutely amazing at your job. Sending a big virtual hug to you and well done for still getting out for a run in spite of everything.
> 
> 3 speedy miles for me in the rain. I've pigged out on pizza and chocolate krispies and if I'm not careful I will end up the size of a house - so I pushed myself as fast as I could in spite of the hills and was delighted with the result!


I've been in the chocolate draw today  no running for me another bad night last night but I'm feeling confident now the weather has turned.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Bless it must be such a hard job would you consider a change of career? They are desperate for teachers at the moment it's hard but I love it.


I think my problem is that I want everything to be perfect and done properly, so no matter what job I do (and I've done a few) I will run into bother because so many folk don't seem to worry. I'm old now and have already retrained, so I don't think I can do anything else!

Well done @Ringypie  Sounds like a great run! @Boxer123 I'm with you on being pleased that it's cooler for running, I am terrible at running in the heat!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think my problem is that I want everything to be perfect and done properly, so no matter what job I do (and I've done a few) I will run into bother because so many folk don't seem to worry. I'm old now and have already retrained, so I don't think I can do anything else!
> 
> Well done @Ringypie  Sounds like a great run! @Boxer123 I'm with you on being pleased that it's cooler for running, I am terrible at running in the heat!


I bet you make the world of difference to the women you work with. I'm so much happier in this weather I can't bare the heat. I think I need to move to Scotland.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin take care of yourself. When I turned 40 I finally accepted something over that year, you can only do your best and when you accept that is good enough life has a different perspective.

5 5 miles this evening along part of the Pilgrims Way, it was lovely but still humid! Woody will now not move for an hour or so, unless I open the fridge 

I would love to walk the whole Pilgrims Way one day.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning feeling a lot happier in the cooler weather. Loki met two labradoodles which he enjoyed.


----------



## immum

A lovely cool, slightly drizzly 7.1 miles for me last night. Felt good and a good pace, so really pleased.


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little 2 mile one down to put Ringo to bed then home for savoury mince and dumplings! I wasn’t going to run this evening but work was such a sh!tstorm today I needed to clear my head. It never ceases to amaze me just how nasty people can be even given the current circumstances.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just a little 2 mile one down to put Ringo to bed then home for savoury mince and dumplings! I wasn't going to run this evening but work was such a sh!tstorm today I needed to clear my head. It never ceases to amaze me just how nasty people can be even given the current circumstances.


Ah no what is wrong with people at the moment hope you have a day off today.


----------



## Boxer123

7.3 miles today what a difference the weather makes only numpties out was us. We got a bit lost I was trying to navigate back to the river unsuccessfully Loki took over and got us back. Isn't he clever.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.5 miles this morning, was still warm but windy so glad I took my jacket. It did end up in my backpack.

Woody's "on by" command is coming on well and managed to get through the fields of sheep with just a few looks and some minor changes of direction.









He got a swim at the end too.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441513
> View attachment 441514
> 7.3 miles today what a difference the weather makes only numpties out was us. We got a bit lost I was trying to navigate back to the river unsuccessfully Loki took over and got us back. Isn't he clever.


Dogs and their abilities, it amazes me. Sometimes I just let Woody choose our route and we'll always get home x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Dogs and their abilities, it amazes me. Sometimes I just let Woody choose our route and we'll always get home x


That looks like a lovely route Loki won't go in the river. It's amazing how they know this was a new route I thought we would have to turn back and reluctantly handed the reins to Loki. He is a clever boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow well done Loki! That's awesome @Boxer123 

@MissKittyKat Woody is a good boy too, managing to ignore the cotton wool on legs 

I feel your pain @Ringypie I have bitten my tongue several times this week. I hope you've managed to process what's happened and file it to the back of your mind (or even better, got rid of it already!).

Just did a *terrible* run on the Prom. Not a dot of energy made for a pretty grim 5k. Have no running desire this week at all.


----------



## Ringypie

Sorry you aren't feeling it @Mrs Funkin do you perhaps need a break? Or any friends you could do a socially distanced run with and chat on the way making it more fun again?

Some beautiful pics of doggy runs @Boxer123 and @MissKittyKat your weather looks much better than ours!

Socially distanced run with my running club friend. I ran down into the town to meet her then we went up up up through the woods to the moors. The weather was blustery and cloudy with intermittent spells of cold rain but it was just lovey, the woods and moor are so beautiful. Chatting all the way which took our minds off the awful ascents! 9 miles with a lovely long downhill to make up for the awful climbs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think socially distanced stuff is making me feel sadder to be honest. I ran with husband this morning which was nice. We saw friends last night (sat in their garden, they BBQd we took all our own stuff with us so the only thing we touched was food), I currently feel more sad at seeing them like that than I do at only seeing them on FaceTime  I shall see if my run tomorrow cheers me up, worth a try, right?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think socially distanced stuff is making me feel sadder to be honest. I ran with husband this morning which was nice. We saw friends last night (sat in their garden, they BBQd we took all our own stuff with us so the only thing we touched was food), I currently feel more sad at seeing them like that than I do at only seeing them on FaceTime  I shall see if my run tomorrow cheers me up, worth a try, right?


Oh that's a shame. This lady is a running friend so we only normally meet to run - so it's not like we have to be mindful to keep more separate than we would usually. It's hard though isn't it. I so miss being able to pick up my friends and go out for tea and cake and all the nice close social things. It must be awful to have family you can't go and hug.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think socially distanced stuff is making me feel sadder to be honest. I ran with husband this morning which was nice. We saw friends last night (sat in their garden, they BBQd we took all our own stuff with us so the only thing we touched was food), I currently feel more sad at seeing them like that than I do at only seeing them on FaceTime  I shall see if my run tomorrow cheers me up, worth a try, right?


You sound down it's so hard at the moment I'm having good days and bad days. You would really benefit from a boxer cuddle. I currently have 37 kg Sox on my lap. (It's thundering)


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh that's a shame. This lady is a running friend so we only normally meet to run - so it's not like we have to be mindful to keep more separate than we would usually. It's hard though isn't it. I so miss being able to pick up my friends and go out for tea and cake and all the nice close social things. It must be awful to have family you can't go and hug.


Apart from boxer cuddles I've not had a human hug for about 6 months you just never thought this would happen. It's something I took for granted.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Apart from boxer cuddles I've not had a human hug for about 6 months you just never thought this would happen. It's something I took for granted.


I bet the boxers do awesome cuddles though! 
It's so horrid not being able to do those little personal things, especially as it seems to be a year when we are hearing awful sad news pretty much every week (none of it Coronavirus related) so many people passing away or losing beloved animals. Don't realise how much you rely on contact with others until it's taken away.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I bet the boxers do awesome cuddles though!
> It's so horrid not being able to do those little personal things, especially as it seems to be a year when we are hearing awful sad news pretty much every week (none of it Coronavirus related) so many people passing away or losing beloved animals. Don't realise how much you rely on contact with others until it's taken away.


Boxer cuddles are epic Loki will put his paws on your shoulders so you have a proper cuddle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am glad that I rarely see my family so don’t miss that relationship, as it doesn’t exist for me in normal life. 

I need to pull myself together! That is what I need to do. I shall try tomorrow. I don’t really have people I run with that I *only* run with IYSWIM, besides husband my other running pal (who we saw last night) has been injured for weeks, so isn’t currently running. My other running pal can’t run any more as her knee is kaput. Seems like I’m finishing people off!!!!

Right. Enough. Must stop being a miserable cow. 

I’m off to look at cat tee shirts and fabric, that should cheer me up...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another early 5km this morning. Went out with someone from our canicross group and did a virtual relay event. As I'm slower than everyone it's easy for Woody and I to social distance. Both the dogs loved the beach though, so it proved quite hard to keep up.

10.5min/miles on the first leg which was really fast for me!










Small group runs have started again but being cautious and said I will only meet up with 2 others max as we just don't know what the guidance from PHE will be if someone in school tests positive. Don't think it's been properly thought through!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Another early 5km this morning. Went out with someone from our canicross group and did a virtual relay event. As I'm slower than everyone it's easy for Woody and I to social distance. Both the dogs loved the beach though, so it proved quite hard to keep up.
> 
> 10.5min/miles on the first leg which was really fast for me!
> 
> View attachment 441618
> 
> 
> Small group runs have started again but being cautious and said I will only meet up with 2 others max as we just don't know what the guidance from PHE will be if someone in school tests positive. Don't think it's been properly thought through!


Looks lovely what part of the uk are you in ? I didn't run today I did 10 miles on the bike.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We are in the south east so closer to France than London.

I live on the edge of our town so can get into the countryside and then it's a 15/20min drive to a range of beaches.

I'm originally from the North West so miss the hills of North Wales the North Downs are not quite the same


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out not knowing what I'd do, if I could be bothered...ended up doing 6.5 miles at 10 min miling. Pleased with that as I was trotting along, saying hello to fellow runners (including our Vet) 

Have come home to yet more gardening and chores - and I'm sunburnt despite the chilly breeze!

@MissKittyKat I'm from Buxton originally, so beautiful hills...not a hill to be found by the seaside! I do love living 90 seconds walk to the beach though. The doggies that live here are very lucky


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MissKittyKat I'm from Buxton originally, so beautiful hills...not a hill to be found by the seaside! I do love living 90 seconds walk to the beach though. The doggies that live here are very lucky


Beautiful peak District x


----------



## Ringypie

So you all know by now that I quite like a challenge.... I’ve signed up to do a virtual run along the Welsh coastal path.... all 874 miles of it! I do have a year to complete which should be doable as I’m doing over 100 miles a month at the moment and it’s incentive to keep the distance up over the winter!
They also do a virtual Lands End to John o Groats which is a similar distance but only have 6 months to complete that one which I thought might be a bit ambitious!


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> So you all know by now that I quite like a challenge.... I've signed up to do a virtual run along the Welsh coastal path.... all 874 miles of it! I do have a year to complete which should be doable as I'm doing over 100 miles a month at the moment and it's incentive to keep the distance up over the winter!
> They also do a virtual Lands End to John o Groats which is a similar distance but only have 6 months to complete that one which I thought might be a bit ambitious!


Wow @Ringypie , that's quite a challenge! I'm sure you'll manage it though.
5.6 miles last night, not bad temperature so felt pretty good.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> So you all know by now that I quite like a challenge.... I've signed up to do a virtual run along the Welsh coastal path.... all 874 miles of it! I do have a year to complete which should be doable as I'm doing over 100 miles a month at the moment and it's incentive to keep the distance up over the winter!
> They also do a virtual Lands End to John o Groats which is a similar distance but only have 6 months to complete that one which I thought might be a bit ambitious!


Sounds fun I'd like to join you do you have a link ?


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Wow @Ringypie , that's quite a challenge! I'm sure you'll manage it though.
> 5.6 miles last night, not bad temperature so felt pretty good.


well done and thank you I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds fun I'd like to join you do you have a link ?


Sure here you go! https://endtoend.run/wales-coast-path-virtual-challenge/
It would be lovely if you would join me!


----------



## O2.0

Been away from this thread for a while, was trying to streak and kept having glitches. Super busy at work & volunteering, stuff going on, anyway... I think 'summer' schedule is for real now so trying today to re-start the streak.

Some of what's kept me busy, fresh produce ready to be donated for those in need in the community:

















And out walking (cause back was too sore from packing to run) saw this mama box turtle who had just laid a clutch of eggs - note the stirred up dirt behind her:









Lots of encouragement and mojo to my fellow runners here


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Been away from this thread for a while, was trying to streak and kept having glitches. Super busy at work & volunteering, stuff going on, anyway... I think 'summer' schedule is for real now so trying today to re-start the streak.
> 
> Some of what's kept me busy, fresh produce ready to be donated for those in need in the community:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And out walking (cause back was too sore from packing to run) saw this mama box turtle who had just laid a clutch of eggs - note the stirred up dirt behind her:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of encouragement and mojo to my fellow runners here


WOw that's an amazing amount of food! Who receives it? Good to see you back on here.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sure here you go! https://endtoend.run/wales-coast-path-virtual-challenge/
> It would be lovely if you would join me!


Looks fun I think I will sign up later.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sure here you go! https://endtoend.run/wales-coast-path-virtual-challenge/
> It would be lovely if you would join me!


Have you done one of these before is there a way to link it to your Strava ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Have you done one of these before is there a way to link it to your Strava ?


It's my first one. They have a strava club you can join - I've not been part of a club before, and a specific Facebook group. They send you all the info when you sign up.
Would you like to be strava friends?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's my first one. They have a strava club you can join - I've not been part of a club before, and a specific Facebook group. They send you all the info when you sign up.
> Would you like to be strava friends?


If you don't mind endless pictures of boxers on your feed I will pm you my name.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> If you don't mind endless pictures of boxers on your feed I will pm you my name.


perhaps we could have a pet forums runners Strava group!

This is presuming anyone can set up a group.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> perhaps we could have a pet forums runners Strava group!
> 
> This is presuming anyone can set up a group.


I've got no idea how to set up a group but happy to be strava friends!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> perhaps we could have a pet forums runners Strava group!
> 
> This is presuming anyone can set up a group.


I have no idea can you do that ? Technology is not my strong point.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> WOw that's an amazing amount of food! Who receives it? Good to see you back on here.


It feels like even more when you're the one packing and moving it! 
It's for anyone who needs it really. Our school district gets federal funds for breakfast and lunches, and with schools closed our district food manager wrote an emergency grant to continue providing lunches for the children who would normally get them at school. Anyone in the community who comes can get food. 
The fresh produce is a separate grant, and it's also helpful for all the food producers who would normally be selling that food to the service industry.
One of our volunteers takes home any bad or rotting produce to the farm - goats and pigs, and food that's not picked up we take home ourselves.

Had to come in out of the sun, went for a quick 5K, then since I was already sweaty and gross did some yard work that turned in to a lot of yard work. Planted some more herbs, basil and lavender, some wildflowers from seeds - rather late, but we'll see what happens, and added mulch to the front flower beds. Then I went up and down the driveway with my big branch cutter. I'm now filthy, covered in sweat, and gulping water LOL. But feeling accomplished.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It feels like even more when you're the one packing and moving it!
> It's for anyone who needs it really. Our school district gets federal funds for breakfast and lunches, and with schools closed our district food manager wrote an emergency grant to continue providing lunches for the children who would normally get them at school. Anyone in the community who comes can get food.
> The fresh produce is a separate grant, and it's also helpful for all the food producers who would normally be selling that food to the service industry.
> One of our volunteers takes home any bad or rotting produce to the farm - goats and pigs, and food that's not picked up we take home ourselves.
> 
> Had to come in out of the sun, went for a quick 5K, then since I was already sweaty and gross did some yard work that turned in to a lot of yard work. Planted some more herbs, basil and lavender, some wildflowers from seeds - rather late, but we'll see what happens, and added mulch to the front flower beds. Then I went up and down the driveway with my big branch cutter. I'm now filthy, covered in sweat, and gulping water LOL. But feeling accomplished.


Well done a lot of our schools opened the kitchens to try and provide for those children an who might need it. It is such a worry so many go hungry food banks are busier than ever now.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Well done a lot of our schools opened the kitchens to try and provide for those children an who might need it. It is such a worry so many go hungry food banks are busier than ever now.


I've been very worried about the kiddos in our community, not just access to food, but for many of them, school is a safe, clean, predictable place


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I've been very worried about the kiddos in our community, not just access to food, but for many of them, school is a safe, clean, predictable place


Absolutely although we are offering places in the uk a high percentage are not taking this due to anxiety around the virus (understandably)


----------



## Ringypie

It was club handicap night tonight. For obvious reasons they couldn’t run it as normal but instead asked us if we would like to take part, to run the course at some point over 4 days and submit our times. I made hubby run down to the start as a warm up (a bit under a mile and a half) then I pushed on round the course. The speed work I’ve been doing paid off and I got a pb! Then a cool down hobble home. Think I will sleep well tonight, hopefully it’ll stop my mind being overactive as some pretty nasty stuff is going on at work.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> It was club handicap night tonight. For obvious reasons they couldn't run it as normal but instead asked us if we would like to take part, to run the course at some point over 4 days and submit our times. I made hubby run down to the start as a warm up (a bit under a mile and a half) then I pushed on round the course. The speed work I've been doing paid off and I got a pb! Then a cool down hobble home. Think I will sleep well tonight, hopefully it'll stop my mind being overactive as some pretty nasty stuff is going on at work.


Sorry about work, but great work on the PB! 
Hope things improve


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Sorry about work, but great work on the PB!
> Hope things improve


Thank you, obviously I can't go into too much detail on here with it being work but it's basically the worst side of human nature, hard nosed people causing trouble and bullying for personal gain. On a positive note I feel a million times better for my run and I think it helped my pb as I put my anger and frustration into running!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you, obviously I can't go into too much detail on here with it being work but it's basically the worst side of human nature, hard nosed people causing trouble and bullying for personal gain. On a positive note I feel a million times better for my run and I think it helped my pb as I put my anger and frustration into running!


I hope things improve I always find running good for stress.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I hope things improve I always find running good for stress.


It's amazing isn't it. I find it brings a real feeling of peace.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ringypie I'm sorry  If you ever need to offload and need a different ear to listen, I'm here. I am glad you ran well though


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Ringypie I'm sorry  If you ever need to offload and need a different ear to listen, I'm here. I am glad you ran well though


Thank you that's really kind xx


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles this morning my trainers have holes in them I think I need a new pair supposed to be saving for a house but ....


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 5 miles this morning my trainers have holes in them I think I need a new pair supposed to be saving for a house but ....


Oooh but new trainers are so worth it! You deserve them - and you need to look after your legs and feet especially if you are training for an ultra! Also we need to see pics of your new shoes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are distance twins @Boxer123 5 miles here, too. I went with hubby, he only complained a bit. It's funny as he's done 11 Ironman races and has a marathon PB of just over 3 hours 

I have holes in my shoes too, I have a new pair but I like my old ones more. I've emailed the shop and asked if they still have any as they've been discontinued.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are distance twins @Boxer123 5 miles here, too. I went with hubby, he only complained a bit. It's funny as he's done 11 Ironman races and has a marathon PB of just over 3 hours
> 
> I have holes in my shoes too, I have a new pair but I like my old ones more. I've emailed the shop and asked if they still have any as they've been discontinued.


It shows you have worked hard if you have holes in your shoes.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oooh but new trainers are so worth it! You deserve them - and you need to look after your legs and feet especially if you are training for an ultra! Also we need to see pics of your new shoes


I'm so bad with money it runs through my hands like water !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are distance twins @Boxer123 5 miles here, too. I went with hubby, he only complained a bit. It's funny as he's done 11 Ironman races and has a marathon PB of just over 3 hours
> 
> I have holes in my shoes too, I have a new pair but I like my old ones more. I've emailed the shop and asked if they still have any as they've been discontinued.


Oooh which shoes? I like a bit of shoe hunting!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It shows you have worked hard if you have holes in your shoes.


My shoes are at about 220 miles but the tread is wearing down. I'm hoping to get a few more months out of them before they die though! I do have another pair from the asics outlet but I can't afford a new pair of shoes every 3 months!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I usually get about 350 miles out of a pair but the ones which are worn out have done closer to 500 I think. Losing weight has helped, I suspect!

@Ringypie they are New Balance 940 V3. Impossible to find! I'm not sure when they were discontinued but I'm sad as they have been great.


----------



## Boxer123

Mine have done 486 miles so I guess that’s ok, I like ASICS always run in them.


----------



## O2.0

My new shoes came yesterday after I had already run, so a quick 5K in the new ones today  
I run in mine until the soles are gone  and I still go through shoes like crazy!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Mine have done 486 miles so I guess that's ok, I like ASICS always run in them.


Mine are asics too. The sole hasn't gone yet, just the tread is worn. Hopefully I've got a few hundred miles left in them!!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> My new shoes came yesterday after I had already run, so a quick 5K in the new ones today
> I run in mine until the soles are gone  and I still go through shoes like crazy!


Ahh but is that due to the crazy distances you run over tough terrain?!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I’ve ordered some new trainers and tights both bright red. They arrive Friday.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've ordered some new trainers and tights both bright red. They arrive Friday.


Ooh! Which trainers??


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh! Which trainers??


ASICS retro Tokyo. Quite excited as mine are falling apart.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 441943
> 
> 
> ASICS retro Tokyo. Quite excited as mine are falling apart.


Oooh very nice!! New trainers are so exciting!!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Ahh but is that due to the crazy distances you run over tough terrain?!


Haven't done crazy distances in a while  But yes, I always have at least one mile that's on pretty rough terrain, and it does wear the shoes down!


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles this morning although I walked a bit we bumped into my neighbour who has two calm springer girls. Loki likes them so had a little potter and I had a natter.


----------



## O2.0

Another quick 5K this morning. It's summer :Meh 6:30 this morning it was 98% humidity and 80 degrees. Just 3 miles and my clothes were drenched when I got home.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Technically a day off today but needed to drop a birthday card and pressie to a pal, so 1.4 mile round trip  I wanted to get out after a virtual training day (ugh!). Had a glass of fizz at halfway hehe. 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Ringypie

I should have gone out but the rain was torrential so I wimped out. Last few days of being able to wimp out as my challenge starts on Monday!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Another quick 5K this morning. It's summer :Meh 6:30 this morning it was 98% humidity and 80 degrees. Just 3 miles and my clothes were drenched when I got home.


That's much further than I would have got in that heat.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> That's much further than I would have got in that heat.


It gets truly miserable when it's humid. Hoping for at least lower humidity soon. It won't cool off anytime soon, that's for sure


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It gets truly miserable when it's humid. Hoping for at least lower humidity soon. It won't cool off anytime soon, that's for sure


It's cooled down a lot here much relief.


----------



## immum

6.8 miles last night. It was lovely and cool and a light drizzle which I quite like. Went my favourite route through the woods which I haven't done for a couple of weeks. It was a bit muddy in places due to all the rain we've had but not too bad. The biggest problem was because it was such a dull evening it was quite dark in some parts of the wood, so it was a bit of a challenge not tripping over the tree roots and ducking under the low branches. Really enjoyed it though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @immum - perfect running conditions! Well, apart from the tree roots and branches....

Husband says he's going to go with a saw to one of the paths we run along, as soon has chopped branches back which would be fine for most folk but he's right at eye line with the branch "stumps" as he's 6'4"....perhaps I will attach a hacksaw to my trousers.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's cooled down a lot here much relief.


It has gotten hotter here, but the humidity is taking a break so much more comfortable run today with a nice breeze and not feeling like I was breathing through a straw LOL!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @immum - perfect running conditions! Well, apart from the tree roots and branches....
> 
> Husband says he's going to go with a saw to one of the paths we run along, as soon has chopped branches back which would be fine for most folk but he's right at eye line with the branch "stumps" as he's 6'4"....perhaps I will attach a hacksaw to my trousers.


Poor hubby nothing worse that being hit in the face.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> It has gotten hotter here, but the humidity is taking a break so much more comfortable run today with a nice breeze and not feeling like I was breathing through a straw LOL!


Of course now lockdown is being loosened the British wether has gone back to normal. I don't mind I love it cooler stood in the garden in the rain with boxers playing ball now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I haven't been out all week so got myself up as soon as I woke and headed out to complete our virtual canicross race. It was warm and pace was slow but completed and now done my 8 races for this year (our last club one got cancelled).


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I haven't been out all week so got myself up as soon as I woke and headed out to complete our virtual canicross race. It was warm and pace was slow but completed and now done my 8 races for this year (our last club one got cancelled).
> 
> View attachment 442178
> View attachment 442180
> View attachment 442181


lovely woody he has the kindest face. 6 miles for me this morning after taking the boys to the field. It was warmer than I expected. Got home and ended up with Loki on my head.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Woody you look like you enjoyed yourself (even if it was a touch warm!). Well done @MissKittyKat 

I did my (not) parkrun 5km this morning - I try to try a bit harder if I'm feeling up for it. It was windy this morning but I tried really hard and did 25:53 which I'm very happy about.

Warm as toast here when the breeze isn't blowing but chilly when it is. Keep safe everyone. Enjoy not having to run in a face covering...!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww Woody you look like you enjoyed yourself (even if it was a touch warm!). Well done @MissKittyKat


Hope you're feeling better. Amazing time, those sort of numbers are dreams to me  sticking to running for a year is enough for me at the minute.

We nearly stopped at two miles but I know my boy inside out and he wanted to keep going. It was really humid even in the shade and it's that which causes us issues rather than temp x


----------



## O2.0

4-ish miles today, half walk half run as part of it was with old man dog  

Juvenile skunk season and it looks like there were two fighting or something on the dirt road last night. Tracks everywhere and very strong smell, Bates was so thrilled


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> 4-ish miles today, half walk half run as part of it was with old man dog
> 
> Juvenile skunk season and it looks like there were two fighting or something on the dirt road last night. Tracks everywhere and very strong smell, Bates was so thrilled


He loves a skunk doesn't he will he ever learn.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> He loves a skunk doesn't he will he ever learn.


LOL never


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. Do I feel better? I don't know really @MissKittyKat - I'm off work next week but am dreading going back as we have to wear a mask all day and our ladies need to wear face coverings too.

I am so glad I have running to try to keep me sane.

Thanks for asking  xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. Do I feel better? I don't know really @MissKittyKat - I'm off work next week but am dreading going back as we have to wear a mask all day and our ladies need to wear face coverings too.
> 
> I am so glad I have running to try to keep me sane.
> 
> Thanks for asking  xx


It's awful that you are dreading going back already before your week off. Is there any scope for you to move into a different area / different job? We spend so much of our lives at work it's sad it seems to be making you so unhappy.
Running is so so good for mental health isn't it. And please do feel you can talk to us on here or by pm or Facebook of you want to xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it’s just the nature of my work at the moment. I can’t practice how I want to (and need to!) and am trained to. People are so angry about everything all the time (I get it, I really do, I’m angry as well) and my colleagues are (like me) getting more and more fraught, which makes the working day tougher than it needs to be. The government announcement about us needing to wear masks all day is just the final straw really.

I’ll be alright. It’s just hard. People don’t “get” how hard it is (I don’t mean here, I mean in everyday life).


----------



## Boxer123

Didn't want to like @Mrs Funkin it sounds tough I hope that you have a restful week.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think it's just the nature of my work at the moment. I can't practice how I want to (and need to!) and am trained to. People are so angry about everything all the time (I get it, I really do, I'm angry as well) and my colleagues are (like me) getting more and more fraught, which makes the working day tougher than it needs to be. The government announcement about us needing to wear masks all day is just the final straw really.
> 
> I'll be alright. It's just hard. People don't "get" how hard it is (I don't mean here, I mean in everyday life).


Take care of yourself x

I've had to stop watching the news because I've been in school pretty much every week day since lockdown, including the hols and it's been tough at times.

We now have a routine at school and the kids are smiling so there is an element of acceptance that this is how it is. We are a small special school of 40 and all but 5 of our pupils are in school. I know we have the advantage of high staffing ratios which helps but it sometimes feels like we've been forgotten along with children's care homes.

As long as you do your best and know it's ok to say I need timeout, no one can expect more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m sure it does feel like that. We are so lucky in this country to have such incredible services - even though they are far from perfect, we have so much more than many other countries where if (For example) your child has special needs, they’re just deemed “naughty”, shoved at the back of a class and forgotten about. Or you have a serious health issue but no insurance, so you just expect to die from it. A lot of our services are great and work so well because of dedicated staff though, without their goodwill, some services wouldn’t be anywhere near as good as they are. 

Go us! We are BRILLIANT  

On that note, it’s time to put my running shoes on and head out.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Take care of yourself x
> 
> I've had to stop watching the news because I've been in school pretty much every week day since lockdown, including the hols and it's been tough at times.
> 
> We now have a routine at school and the kids are smiling so there is an element of acceptance that this is how it is. We are a small special school of 40 and all but 5 of our pupils are in school. I know we have the advantage of high staffing ratios which helps but it sometimes feels like we've been forgotten along with children's care homes.
> 
> As long as you do your best and know it's ok to say I need timeout, no one can expect more.


Wow you have nearly all your children in that's good are you all in bubbles? I'm desperate to get back to work but because we travel from school to school it's unlikely to be before September. 
8 miles this morning going to take the boys out again now then hopefully watch a film.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Wow you have nearly all your children in that's good are you all in bubbles? I'm desperate to get back to work but because we travel from school to school it's unlikely to be before September.
> 8 miles this morning going to take the boys out again now then hopefully watch a film.


In bubbles as much as we can and trying so hard to remind the pupils about social distancing.

As adults we just need to be more wary and manage our own behaviour. Overall, we are a pretty healthy bunch, thank goodness 

I do wonder if there will be an increase in children's social care cases in the coming year. If we hadn't been able to take some of our pupils back I know the parents wouldn't have coped however hard they tried. We also have a weekday boarding provision and for some this is been the only thing that has kept families together, even without a pandemic going on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

DA cases have soared within my population. We think about four times the "usual" amount of reported cases. This obviously has an effect on the children too, as many are seeing things that they wouldn't usually see. Social care are going to have some tough times ahead I feel. I know that pregnancy increases the risk/incidence of DA anyway, the being locked in hasn't helped in many cases, pushing folk over the edge. So @MissKittyKat I'm even more glad now I read that you have boarders too as that will massively relieve pressure on families which would potentially explode. They may still explode but children don't need to see it, it's phenomenally damaging to the tiny ones.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and I ran 7.25 miles in 76 mins, so 10:30 average...which I’m pleased with after yesterday’s efforts!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> In bubbles as much as we can and trying so hard to remind the pupils about social distancing.
> 
> As adults we just need to be more wary and manage our own behaviour. Overall, we are a pretty healthy bunch, thank goodness
> 
> I do wonder if there will be an increase in children's social care cases in the coming year. If we hadn't been able to take some of our pupils back I know the parents wouldn't have coped however hard they tried. We also have a weekday boarding provision and for some this is been the only thing that has kept families together, even without a pandemic going on!


I know I think a lot of families who struggled before will now have hit crisis point. Has your boarding facility stayed open. My last school used to have one it was lovely. Only around 7 children who needed extra support. It was closed due to lack of funding. Massive loss for parents and pupils.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I know I think a lot of families who struggled before will now have hit crisis point. Has your boarding facility stayed open. My last school used to have one it was lovely. Only around 7 children who needed extra support. It was closed due to lack of funding. Massive loss for parents and pupils.


Yes stayed open and new referrals come in all the time!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes stayed open and new referrals come in all the time!


That's good it's such an important resource we were so upset when we lost ours.


----------



## Ringypie

10 miles today. A bit of a shame my challenge doesn’t start until tomorrow so I can’t count it! Pleased with how well it went as before I went I really wasn’t feeling it, tired, brain foggy, achy joints and muscles (my body’s classic reaction to stress and anxiety - thanks work ). I should have run either Thursday or Friday which may have helped but it was so wet and miserable I couldn’t face it. Feeling so much better now though, running really is good medicine!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 10 miles today. A bit of a shame my challenge doesn't start until tomorrow so I can't count it! Pleased with how well it went as before I went I really wasn't feeling it, tired, brain foggy, achy joints and muscles (my body's classic reaction to stress and anxiety - thanks work ). I should have run either Thursday or Friday which may have helped but it was so wet and miserable I couldn't face it. Feeling so much better now though, running really is good medicine!


I'm glad your feeling a bit better your work sounds tough at the moment. Yes the challenge starts tomorrow must get up early to get some miles in.


----------



## Boxer123

Well first day of challenge didn't get off to a good start. We managed 6 miles but it took forever to get around. Loki had to sniff every blade of grass, one of the gates we normally go through was locked so we couldn't get on the river, we found a lot of long grass which was fun to roll in. Then we bumped into lokis arch rival the spaniel who had a pop at him so had to go another way.

Just don't think Loki is taking the challenge seriously....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Loki, don't you know that on occasion you need to do something that the Two Legs wants to do?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Loki, don't you know that on occasion you need to do something that the Two Legs wants to do?


He does not he is living his best life.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, sounds familiar


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 442311
> View attachment 442312
> View attachment 442313
> View attachment 442314
> Well first day of challenge didn't get off to a good start. We managed 6 miles but it took forever to get around. Loki had to sniff every blade of grass, one of the gates we normally go through was locked so we couldn't get on the river, we found a lot of long grass which was fun to roll in. Then we bumped into lokis arch rival the spaniel who had a pop at him so had to go another way.
> 
> Just don't think Loki is taking the challenge seriously....


You're 6 miles ahead of me already! I was supposed to run tonight but had a message from one of my yard friends asking if I would like to go for a ride after work. Thought it would be lovely as Ringo had yesterday off as I was too tired after my run. Must try to get out tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You're 6 miles ahead of me already! I was supposed to run tonight but had a message from one of my yard friends asking if I would like to go for a ride after work. Thought it would be lovely as Ringo had yesterday off as I was too tired after my run. Must try to get out tomorrow!


I'm sure Ringo appreciates it. How often do you ride ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm sure Ringo appreciates it. How often do you ride ?


Normally 3 times a week, weekends and Wednesdays. I'd normally train on a Wednesday then weekends are hacking or competing or a mix of both.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Normally 3 times a week, weekends and Wednesdays. I'd normally train on a Wednesday then weekends are hacking or competing or a mix of both.


Must be a lot of work I was desperate for a horse when younger I was a terrible rider always fell off.


----------



## MissKittyKat

2.5 slow miles tonight.
Woody was taking after Loki and had his sniffy pants on!

I've also had an allergic reaction to some insect monster that has bitten me over the weekend. Have had to do an online consultation with the Drs after the pharmacist decided I probably needed antibiotics! Figures crossed they will look at it tomorrow. Think it will end up need lancing, eeekkkkk!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 2.5 slow miles tonight.
> Woody was taking after Loki and had his sniffy pants on!


Must be something nice we are not smelling. We also spent 15 minutes rubbing our body in long grass and zooming around in circles. Happy day's.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Must be a lot of work I was desperate for a horse when younger I was a terrible rider always fell off.


I leave home at 6.30 to muck out on the days I work, a bit later on the days I don't. Then have to put him to bed in the evenings. I either do him on my way home from work or if the weather is ok race home put my running stuff on and run down to tuck him up. I can only run down when the weather is decent or I get cold and stiffen up doing my chores!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> 2.5 slow miles tonight.
> Woody was taking after Loki and had his sniffy pants on!
> 
> I've also had an allergic reaction to some insect monster that has bitten me over the weekend. Have had to do an online consultation with the Drs after the pharmacist decided I probably needed antibiotics! Figures crossed they will look at it tomorrow. Think it will end up need lancing, eeekkkkk!


Oh no! I'm the same, I react so badly, I have a stash of flucloxicillin in the medicine cabinet. Last time my cellulitis got so bad they thought I had a DVT!

Hope you can get some AB's sorted tomorrow and feel better soon. I was once bitten by a red flying ant and it was the second worst bite I've ever had, some of those flying beasties are EVIL!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(oh and please be careful running when you're having a huge histamine response to a bite, you may find yourself feeling "not right" as you run. I trust you're taking some anti-histamine if you're able to?)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> (oh and please be careful running when you're having a huge histamine response to a bite, you may find yourself feeling "not right" as you run. I trust you're taking some anti-histamine if you're able to?)


Thanks, I'll make sure I listen to my body. I take anti histamines daily this time of year due to hayfever. This has also been the worst ever,this year too.

I have also been bitten on my a** and that has reacted in the usual way and started to get better with hydrocortisone cream so no idea what bit my leg.

Currently blaming my OH for dusting and distrurbing a spider!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks, I'll make sure I listen to my body. I take anti histamines daily this time of year due to hayfever. This has also been the worst ever,this year too.
> 
> I have also been bitten on my a** and that has reacted in the usual way and started to get better with hydrocortisone cream so no idea what bit my leg.
> 
> Currently blaming my OH for dusting and distrurbing a spider!


The first horseflies of the year are emerging down here and they are hungry. Horrid things. What's the bite on your leg like? If it's like a big blister it could be a blandford fly - really nasty things!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> The first horseflies of the year are emerging down here and they are hungry. Horrid things. What's the bite on your leg like? If it's like a big blister it could be a blandford fly - really nasty things!


Just been reading about blandford flies!

I studied parisitology at uni so i find it a little but interesting too. What surprises me is that insects and diseases that we were taught about 20yrs ago as African diseases have definitely migrated further north and are surviving.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just been reading about blandford flies!
> 
> I studied parisitology at uni so i find it a little but interesting too. What surprises me is that insects and diseases that we were taught about 20yrs ago as African diseases have definitely migrated further north and are surviving.


I found out about them last year when one of my friends was bitten by one and she came up in a really horrid blister that was so so painful for her.


----------



## Ringypie

8.5 miles tonight. It was a lot hotter than I was expecting and my usually hillphobic husband chose a route which was nothing but hills! Went pretty ok, was happy to get a little strava gold cup for being 6th quickest woman up the worst hill (probably because not many people are stupid enough to run up it!!).


----------



## Boxer123

7 mile run today then a 2 mile walk with Sox beautiful morning . Loki was on form this morning except when we hit this long grass and he had to rub his body through.

@MissKittyKat can you recommend a running harness ? Loki is in a perfect fit which seems to fit well but something is rubbing his belly. He doesn't pull unless he sees another dog or catches a scent.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good to see everyone out and enjoying themselves, including the woofers. 

I accidentally did six miles yesterday, ran to collect a pal for my first "socially distanced" run as the only other person I have run with has been the husband. We did more than I thought we would...so then I did a shorter run with hubster this morning - and when I uploaded to Garmin, I've done a marathon in seven days. Crikey! I didn't even realise. It's quite a lot for me, so I am pleased. 

Just done the most ENORMOUS kit wash! My washing line is now very colourful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've ordered some new shoes to go faster (hahaha!). I just happened to stumble onto the NB website...and I've ordered some Fuel Cell Rebel shoes in the sale (£60 instead of £120)...they are especially for race days  I've never had shoes just for racing, so I thought why not? I've done so well with my weight loss, it's a treat for myself. I'm excited to try them out. Look at the blurb for them:

*FuelCell Rebel: *
While the 5280 certainly isn't suited to most runners, the Rebel is made for the everyday runner who wants to go fast. Featuring FuelCell technology in the forefoot to create a high-rebound, but lightweight running experience. Fitzpatrick adds, "the Rebel is probably the most pure form of the 5280. It takes a lot of the learnings of the launch angle, the landing and the traction pattern and brings it to a much more accessible running shoe. It features the FuelCell in the forefoot and then it's cradled with a might lighter weight, firmer foam. The idea with this shoe is to take as much weight out of it as possible. It's a hard wearing shoe, great for up-tempo workout days, and also an excellent shoe for any race day."

So that's my speedy shoe sorted. I can't get any more of my every day shoe (booo) so I'm trying to get used to my replacement for them, I ran in them today and they were okay.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 the best advice would be to contact sportypaws or k9trailtime both have online shops and are brilliant for advice and customer service

The good thing about a running harness is they allow better movement around the shoulders and sit differently on the sternum so do need to fit well.

As Loki doesn't really pull a "short" harness would probably be best as lots of people use these as a multipurpose running/hiking harness.

The main brands you hear about are zero DC (this is the brand I have for my everyday running harness), non-stop and howling dog Alaska (I have their short harness but woody rasps in it because of the way he pulls).

So, options would be;
Zero DC short
Non-stop line
Howling dog tough or second skin.

I've tagged @Teddy-dog as I'm sure Teddy runs in a zero DC short.

I presume Loki is deep chested so it may be a little more difficult.

https://www.zerodc.cz/en/products/harnesses/hobby-harnesses/harness-short-2.html

https://www.nonstopdogwear.com/en-uk/product/line-harness/

https://howlingdogalaska.com/collections/harnesses/products/tough-skin-harness

Hope this helps x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 the best advice would be to contact sportypaws or k9trailtime both have online shops and are brilliant for advice and customer service
> 
> The good thing about a running harness is they allow better movement around the shoulders and sit differently on the sternum so do need to fit well.
> 
> As Loki doesn't really pull a "short" harness would probably be best as lots of people use these as a multipurpose running/hiking harness.
> 
> The main brands you hear about are zero DC (this is the brand I have for my everyday running harness), non-stop and howling dog Alaska (I have their short harness but woody rasps in it because of the way he pulls).
> 
> So, options would be;
> Zero DC short
> Non-stop line
> Howling dog tough or second skin.
> 
> I've tagged @Teddy-dog as I'm sure Teddy runs in a zero DC short.
> 
> I presume Loki is deep chested so it may be a little more difficult.
> 
> https://www.zerodc.cz/en/products/harnesses/hobby-harnesses/harness-short-2.html
> 
> https://www.nonstopdogwear.com/en-uk/product/line-harness/
> 
> https://howlingdogalaska.com/collections/harnesses/products/tough-skin-harness
> 
> Hope this helps x


It does thank you for your detailed response.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve signed up for another crazy challenge. Virtual race to the stones 100km in 7 days from 6 July


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've signed up for another crazy challenge. Virtual race to the stones 100km in 7 days from 6 July


Oh no do you have to post things like that?! It makes me want to do it too!! What do you get for completing it and where do you sign up?
4.75 miles for me today. I was supposed to just trot down to Ringo but I got carried away!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no do you have to post things like that?! It makes me want to do it too!! What do you get for completing it and where do you sign up?
> 4.75 miles for me today. I was supposed to just trot down to Ringo but I got carried away!


It's free to join although I've paid £10 for a medal. You can do half marathon/ marathon or 100 km


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's free to join although I've paid £10 for a medal. You can do half marathon/ marathon or 100 km


Oh for goodness sake If I'm going to do it it will have to be the big one  I'm wondering whether to get the medal / shirt bundle..... how small is their extra small shirt I wonder!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh for goodness sake If I'm going to do it it will have to be the big one  I'm wondering whether to get the medal / shirt bundle..... how small is their extra small shirt I wonder!


That was my thinking might as well do the big one. I always get the smallest size running t shirts always seem huge.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That was my thinking might as well do the big one. I always get the smallest size running t shirts always seem huge.


I've asked them - most of my running tops from races are xs, although I have one s which says on the label ladies 8 and it's tiny, just about fits now I've lost a bit of weight but it's a bit tight across the shoulders.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've asked them - most of my running tops from races are xs, although I have one s which says on the label ladies 8 and it's tiny, just about fits now I've lost a bit of weight but it's a bit tight across the shoulders.


I've got a silverstone half one like that.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good to see everyone out and enjoying themselves, including the woofers.
> 
> I accidentally did six miles yesterday, ran to collect a pal for my first "socially distanced" run as the only other person I have run with has been the husband. We did more than I thought we would...so then I did a shorter run with hubster this morning - and when I uploaded to Garmin, I've done a marathon in seven days. Crikey! I didn't even realise. It's quite a lot for me, so I am pleased.
> 
> Just done the most ENORMOUS kit wash! My washing line is now very colourful [/QUOTE
> 
> Fantastic well done. I washed my new red tights earlier and dyed everything pink. Lucky it was only towels.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Red washing disaster...!


----------



## Teddy-dog

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 the best advice would be to contact sportypaws or k9trailtime both have online shops and are brilliant for advice and customer service
> 
> The good thing about a running harness is they allow better movement around the shoulders and sit differently on the sternum so do need to fit well.
> 
> As Loki doesn't really pull a "short" harness would probably be best as lots of people use these as a multipurpose running/hiking harness.
> 
> The main brands you hear about are zero DC (this is the brand I have for my everyday running harness), non-stop and howling dog Alaska (I have their short harness but woody rasps in it because of the way he pulls).
> 
> So, options would be;
> Zero DC short
> Non-stop line
> Howling dog tough or second skin.
> 
> I've tagged @Teddy-dog as I'm sure Teddy runs in a zero DC short.
> 
> I presume Loki is deep chested so it may be a little more difficult.
> 
> https://www.zerodc.cz/en/products/harnesses/hobby-harnesses/harness-short-2.html
> 
> https://www.nonstopdogwear.com/en-uk/product/line-harness/
> 
> https://howlingdogalaska.com/collections/harnesses/products/tough-skin-harness
> 
> Hope this helps x


@Boxer123 yes Teddy runs in a Zero DC short and it fits him well. As said above, k9trialtime is great for asking questions and advice! I think a zero dc would probably work ok on Loki. Teddy has a deep chest but is slimmer and he runs great in it


----------



## Boxer123

Teddy-dog said:


> @Boxer123 yes Teddy runs in a Zero DC short and it fits him well. As said above, k9trialtime is great for asking questions and advice! I think a zero dc would probably work ok on Loki. Teddy has a deep chest but is slimmer and he runs great in it


Thank you I will look into this today.


----------



## immum

It was soo humid last night. Managed 5.9 miles at a decent pace, but I don't think I've ever sweat so much! It wasn't actually particularly hot, but really heavy and oppressive. Pleased with what I did in those conditions. Put off running Monday as it was so hot, was going to go Tuesday, just as we were about to leave there was a massive thunderstorm, and it continued raining most of the evening. I don't mind running in the rain, especially when it's hot, but not the torrential downpours we were getting. I was praying for rain last night but it didn't happen. Pouring all morning so far today though, and much cooler, so hopefully tomorrows run will be a bit more pleasant.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> It was soo humid last night. Managed 5.9 miles at a decent pace, but I don't think I've ever sweat so much! It wasn't actually particularly hot, but really heavy and oppressive. Pleased with what I did in those conditions. Put off running Monday as it was so hot, was going to go Tuesday, just as we were about to leave there was a massive thunderstorm, and it continued raining most of the evening. I don't mind running in the rain, especially when it's hot, but not the torrential downpours we were getting. I was praying for rain last night but it didn't happen. Pouring all morning so far today though, and much cooler, so hopefully tomorrows run will be a bit more pleasant.


Much cooler today I've been so sweaty the last few days and I go bright red like a tomato. I'm going to head out later whilst the boxers have there nails done.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Much cooler today I've been so sweaty the last few days and I go bright red like a tomato. I'm going to head out later whilst the boxers have there nails done.


I don't go red at all luckily, I just drip!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> I don't go red at all luckily, I just drip!


I stupidly bought red running clothes not a great look.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Much cooler today I've been so sweaty the last few days and I go bright red like a tomato. I'm going to head out later whilst the boxers have there nails done.


I also go for the tomato look - delightful as I sweat terribly too. I'm going to have to run this afternoon in the pouring rain as I've been busy working my way through a packet of chocolate digestives.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> It was soo humid last night. Managed 5.9 miles at a decent pace, but I don't think I've ever sweat so much! It wasn't actually particularly hot, but really heavy and oppressive. Pleased with what I did in those conditions. Put off running Monday as it was so hot, was going to go Tuesday, just as we were about to leave there was a massive thunderstorm, and it continued raining most of the evening. I don't mind running in the rain, especially when it's hot, but not the torrential downpours we were getting. I was praying for rain last night but it didn't happen. Pouring all morning so far today though, and much cooler, so hopefully tomorrows run will be a bit more pleasant.


There is running in the rain which can be quite pleasant.... then there is running through the monsoons we've been having recently which isn't so much fun as it's like running under water!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I also go for the tomato look - delightful as I sweat terribly too. I'm going to have to run this afternoon in the pouring rain as I've been busy working my way through a packet of chocolate digestives.


Terrys chocolate orange for me is it one of my five a day ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with husband this morning, he had a bright idea for us to run to Toolstation (bit less than 2 miles away) to collect an order. Who says romance is dead, eh? So 4.3 miles for me


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Terrys chocolate orange for me is it one of my five a day ?


2 of your 5 a day! Chocolate comes from cocoa beans and then you have orange too!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run with husband this morning, he had a bright idea for us to run to Toolstation (bit less than 2 miles away) to collect an order. Who says romance is dead, eh? So 4.3 miles for me


I hope you didn't get anything to heavy.


----------



## Boxer123

4.7 miles whilst the boys went to the groomers. The boys were happy to see her and Harry the lurcher. Loki looked a bit worried when I left (thinking of his naughties) The rain stopped for a while luckily.


----------



## Ringypie

I should have gone out but instead I am in my pyjamas! It’s not just raining out there, it’s torrential, the kind when you are soaked within seconds and it’s hard to breathe!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I should have gone out but instead I am in my pyjamas! It's not just raining out there, it's torrential, the kind when you are soaked within seconds and it's hard to breathe!


It's hard to resist the call of the pjs I'm safely on mine now.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to resist the call of the pjs I'm safely on mine now.


I came home with all good intentions in spite of having almost drowned putting Ringo to bed, thinking surely it can't keep raining that hard.... I've been home for 45 minutes and it is still raining that hard! I'm glad we live on high ground!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I came home with all good intentions in spite of having almost drowned putting Ringo to bed, thinking surely it can't keep raining that hard.... I've been home for 45 minutes and it is still raining that hard! I'm glad we live on high ground!


It's finally stopped here Loki has only been for a couple of short walks as it's well known boxers melt in the rain.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We got most of our rain overnight so had a wet walk this morning, had to get my raincoat out.

2.4 miles tonight, it's still humid but felt ok. Finished off by doing some short sprints as I'm trying to widen my stride.

My insect bite also still looks a mess but on the mend. Think it was a horsefly!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We got most of our rain overnight so had a wet walk this morning, had to get my raincoat out.
> 
> 2.4 miles tonight, it's still humid but felt ok. Finished off by doing some short sprints as I'm trying to widen my stride.
> 
> My insect bite also still looks a mess but on the mend. Think it was a horsefly!


That bite sounds nasty.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> That bite sounds nasty.


It really is the worst reaction Ive ever had.

I've decided to blame the cows! Another reason not to like them!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It really is the worst reaction Ive ever had.
> 
> I've decided to blame the cows! Another reason not to like them!


They always get you somehow.


----------



## Boxer123

5,9 miles this morning. We visited a local beauty spot that's normal busy but nice and quiet due to the rain yay. Lots of hills which nearly killed me and I had to be pulled up by Loki. He met a lovely young golden and had a play, Then he met an elderly lab who still wanted to play.

Got back and took Sox up the woods then the heavens opened. He was mad as hell and walk extra slow. He's still cross with me know (selfie attached) Funny next week is going to be roasting again I much prefer this weather.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Boxer123 Sox's face is a picture! He looks most hacked off.

It's nice to see a photo of you, you remind me of a friend of mine who now lives back in Australia  What do you do as a job (if you don't mind my asking), I have a theory I want to see if it works


----------



## Ringypie

Well I've done it.... @Boxer123 its all your fault! It had to be the full distance didn't it


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @Boxer123 Sox's face is a picture! He looks most hacked off.
> 
> It's nice to see a photo of you, you remind me of a friend of mine who now lives back in Australia  What do you do as a job (if you don't mind my asking), I have a theory I want to see if it works


Ha ha I think he is going to kill me in my sleep tonight. I am an SEN teacher currently in the advisory service so not teaching so much anymore.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well I've done it.... @Boxer123 its all your fault! It had to be the full distance didn't it
> View attachment 442677


I'm all signed up to realises this morning it's double the normal mileage going to be tired and hungry that week ! Is hubby joining you ?


----------



## Boxer123

852 miles left to go for coast to coast.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm all signed up to realises this morning it's double the normal mileage going to be tired and hungry that week ! Is hubby joining you ?


No he didn't want to! Yeah.... I'm the same usually around 30 miles a week. Oh well it wouldn't be a challenge if we didn't have to work for it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> No he didn't want to! Yeah.... I'm the same usually around 30 miles a week. Oh well it wouldn't be a challenge if we didn't have to work for it!


A friend of mine did race to the stones last year and enjoyed it. I'll have to make sure I get up earlier that week.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A friend of mine did race to the stones last year and enjoyed it. I'll have to make sure I get up earlier that week.


I'm going to be running on stubs by the end of it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm going to be running on stubs by the end of it!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 852 miles left to go for coast to coast.


4.25 miles for me tonight, I'm eating your dust about half a mile behind you.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 4.25 miles for me tonight, I'm eating your dust about half a mile behind you.


I'd better crack on over the weekend planning a longish one tomorrow after i take the boys to the field.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'd better crack on over the weekend planning a longish one tomorrow after i take the boys to the field.


I think I am going to be doing a lot of sleeping and even more eating over the coming weeks!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I think I am going to be doing a lot of sleeping and even more eating over the coming weeks!


I fell asleep for two hours this afternoon  woke up to sox nudging me (dinner anxiety)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha I think he is going to kill me in my sleep tonight. I am an SEN teacher currently in the advisory service so not teaching so much anymore.


Ahhh, my theory works  You have a lovely "open" face - and my theory is that folk with such a face often work in a caring profession.

Hope someone has forgiven you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

New trainers! They are bonkers and only for short distances I.e. 10k or less...I'm hoping to try them out tomorrow. My orthotics weigh more than they do, haha!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhh, my theory works  You have a lovely "open" face - and my theory is that folk with such a face often work in a caring profession.
> 
> Hope someone has forgiven you!


When I was little and played guess who I used to ask if they had a kind face. I still go on that theory.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> New trainers! They are bonkers and only for short distances I.e. 10k or less...I'm hoping to try them out tomorrow. My orthotics weigh more than they do, haha!
> 
> View attachment 442730


Very nice! Hope they are comfy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just taken them for a spin...and span my way to a new 5k overall proper real life “not seen a faster time since I set my PB back in October 2007“ PB. 

I feel like Tigger! OMG! I’m over the moon! 25:10 (I know, it’s not quick in the grand scheme of life but yay!). 

They are going back in the box now until parkrun starts again


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just taken them for a spin...and span my way to a new 5k overall proper real life "not seen a faster time since I set my PB back in October 2007" PB.
> 
> I feel like Tigger! OMG! I'm over the moon! 25:10 (I know, it's not quick in the grand scheme of life but yay!).
> 
> They are going back in the box now until parkrun starts again


They sound great why is it only under 10k ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s what Fuel Cell are made for. They are essentially racing flats but with some of the new “bouncy” tech (not as extreme as the Nike vaporfly)...so they recommend only for shorter distances for the “normal” runner.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning. A bit of a funny run. One mile in I found some sheep (thank god not cows @MissKittyKat ) escaped and on the road. I didn't know what to do. Then a car can speeding down the lane so I was waving and pointing at the sheep. She stopped and got out to help (nice lady)

She watched the sheep whilst I ran to the nearest house to see if they knew the farmer. They did not but sent me to a bigger house and said they had the number. Once I had navigated through electric gates and man in a kimono opened the door. He did know the farmer and had a key to the field so I went on my way.

At the end of my run I bumped into a farmer and his dog desperately trying to move a sheep. 'Did they get away again I asked ' but it turned out to be a completely different sheep.

Thank god loki was not on this run is all I can say. They rest was very quiet. I am always amazed how busy it is when it's roasting but not on days like today.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's what Fuel Cell are made for. They are essentially racing flats but with some of the new "bouncy" tech (not as extreme as the Nike vaporfly)...so they recommend only for shorter distances for the "normal" runner.


I see I might be tempted to bounce further


----------



## Ringypie

Phew a hot 13.5 miles today. I don’t know what I want most now, water, bacon sandwich, cup of tea or an orange! Or a shower!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Phew a hot 13.5 miles today. I don't know what I want most now, water, bacon sandwich, cup of tea or an orange! Or a shower!!!


I'm vegetarian but I do so miss a bacon sandwich with a brew I'd do that first !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm vegetarian but I do so miss a bacon sandwich with a brew I'd do that first !


I went for water, orange, water, shower, water and just waiting for the bacon to cook and the kettle to boil!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I remember some quarters of orange at mile 20 of the London Marathon, a small boy was handing them out. Quite literally the most delicious thing I’ve ever eaten in my life  

Enjoy your bacon sarnie, Ringy. I just have to play the “Sausage Sandwich” game now (it’s a Danny Baker thing and yes, I know, it’s bacon but still...). So are you red sauce, brown sauce or no sauce? 

I’m going brown sauce


----------



## Boxer123

Red sauce all the way !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I remember some quarters of orange at mile 20 of the London Marathon, a small boy was handing them out. Quite literally the most delicious thing I've ever eaten in my life
> 
> Enjoy your bacon sarnie, Ringy. I just have to play the "Sausage Sandwich" game now (it's a Danny Baker thing and yes, I know, it's bacon but still...). So are you red sauce, brown sauce or no sauce?
> 
> I'm going brown sauce


The orange I had before my shower was wonderful!
Ahh I am a no sauce girl, nothing to hide the delicious baconeyness of my sandwich. It was blooming lovely!
Time for a second cuppa I think!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> The orange I had before my shower was wonderful!
> Ahh I am a no sauce girl, nothing to hide the delicious baconeyness of my sandwich. It was blooming lovely!
> Time for a second cuppa I think!


Do you have proper butter though ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I’m actually a Smoked bacon, white bread, no butter, HP Fruity sauce kind of a girl....mmmmm....bacon - it was bacon that turned me back into a carnivore)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Do you have proper butter though ?


Oh yes it's not the same otherwise!

Bacon has to be good quality, non smoked, done under the grill so the fat is all crispy but the meat still soft. Just yum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So. I think I'm a bit daft but some running friends are doing the Phoenix 24 thing (run a mile on each hour, started at 8am today) and I'm going to run over to Littlehampton to them, about 6.5 miles away and run the 20:00 mile with them. 

Gets me out of doing a longer run in the wind and rain in the morning  

Luckily I'd already made keema sag for tea, so that's just sitting there and will be ready for when I get back later.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So. I think I'm a bit daft but some running friends are doing the Phoenix 24 thing (run a mile on each hour, started at 8am today) and I'm going to run over to Littlehampton to them, about 6.5 miles away and run the 20:00 mile with them.
> 
> Gets me out of doing a longer run in the wind and rain in the morning
> 
> Luckily I'd already made keema sag for tea, so that's just sitting there and will be ready for when I get back later.


That sounds like a tough challenge I need my sleep ! Enjoy your run do you have to run back also.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fortunately not! Husband will get me as he doesn't want to run (thank goodness!)  I'd be broken, I couldn't run a Half any more.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So. I think I'm a bit daft but some running friends are doing the Phoenix 24 thing (run a mile on each hour, started at 8am today) and I'm going to run over to Littlehampton to them, about 6.5 miles away and run the 20:00 mile with them.
> 
> Gets me out of doing a longer run in the wind and rain in the morning
> 
> Luckily I'd already made keema sag for tea, so that's just sitting there and will be ready for when I get back later.


That sounds nice, it'll be lovely for you to see your friends. Then a lift home and a yummy easy dinner waiting. What a nice evening!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm home and stuffed my tea and am watching cat videos on youtube 

I've taken a screen shot of my Garmin app running day. It's made me smile so much!










On the bridge over the River Arun










With my running pal, who is doing 24 lots of 1.1 miles, so it will add up to a marathon by the end of the 24 hours 










This is my fun day of running! Warm up, speedy 5k, cool down, run to meet the crazy ones, run with the crazy ones 

There we go then. Happy with that!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm home and stuffed my tea and am watching cat videos on youtube
> 
> I've taken a screen shot of my Garmin app running day. It's made me smile so much!
> 
> View attachment 442826
> 
> 
> On the bridge over the River Arun
> 
> View attachment 442827
> 
> 
> With my running pal, who is doing 24 lots of 1.1 miles, so it will add up to a marathon by the end of the 24 hours
> 
> View attachment 442828
> 
> 
> This is my fun day of running! Warm up, speedy 5k, cool down, run to meet the crazy ones, run with the crazy ones
> 
> There we go then. Happy with that!


It looks lovely where you are. Your friends will be tired when they have finished sounds exhausting.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3 miles this morning, dogless and it was tough. 13min/mile which was ok.

I happened to mention on our canicross group that I would like to do a 10k next season and suddenly one of the instructors is getting 3 of us out.

We are going to do one dogless run a week as I know this will 100% help with my stamina.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3 miles this morning, dogless and it was tough. 13min/mile which was ok.
> 
> I happened to mention on our canicross group that I would like to do a 10k next season and suddenly one of the instructors is getting 3 of us out.
> 
> We are going to do one dogless run a week as I know this will 100% help with my stamina.


I find it easier running with a dog. I'm more focused on him and less on how tired I am. I also take more natural breaks with Loki and it doesn't really effect my times.

I've always found it hard to take walk breaks because I can't get going again. I completed the Brighton marathon with a friend a few years ago she has trained with walk breaks so I stuck with her and felt so much fresher at the end for taking them.

3.7 miles for me and Loki today. Funny weather raining one minute roasting the next.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband a bit cross with me this morning for going for a run after yesterday. I only went because I was tantalisingly close to a 30 mile week (I needed 2.6 miles!)...I know it’s arbitrary and pointless but to do that would round off a great week of running for me. Next week I’ll be back to aiming for 20 miles. Anyway, I obviously headed out to do it...quite a headwind on the way “out” - took me 15 mins to run the 1.36 miles one way (It was busy so had to wait for a convenient turning spot!) and 13:20 to trot back  

So 30 miles for the week. Not done that in a long long time, not since marathon training in 2013 I think. Need a little nap now :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband a bit cross with me this morning for going for a run after yesterday. I only went because I was tantalisingly close to a 30 mile week (I needed 2.6 miles!)...I know it's arbitrary and pointless but to do that would round off a great week of running for me. Next week I'll be back to aiming for 20 miles. Anyway, I obviously headed out to do it...quite a headwind on the way "out" - took me 15 mins to run the 1.36 miles one way (It was busy so had to wait for a convenient turning spot!) and 13:20 to trot back
> 
> So 30 miles for the week. Not done that in a long long time, not since marathon training in 2013 I think. Need a little nap now :Hilarious


I'm the same I like rounding the numbers up. Just had a lovely nap with Loki and Sox.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband a bit cross with me this morning for going for a run after yesterday. I only went because I was tantalisingly close to a 30 mile week (I needed 2.6 miles!)...I know it's arbitrary and pointless but to do that would round off a great week of running for me. Next week I'll be back to aiming for 20 miles. Anyway, I obviously headed out to do it...quite a headwind on the way "out" - took me 15 mins to run the 1.36 miles one way (It was busy so had to wait for a convenient turning spot!) and 13:20 to trot back
> 
> So 30 miles for the week. Not done that in a long long time, not since marathon training in 2013 I think. Need a little nap now :Hilarious


Well done glad you've had a good week this week! 
I'm very much one for rounding my distances up. I hate getting to the end of a run and not being either on the mile or half so I feel I have to keep going until then (I have worn a groove in the pavement from going up and down!). If I'm particularly knackered then I will stop on .25 or .75 but do try to keep going to round it up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve managed to stop myself “Garmin drizzling” each run, so like today my run was 2.73 miles. I have no issue with that any more (I used to have a real problem! Seriously!). My total was 30.2 miles...I did a bit extra as if it had totalled 29.9 that would have annoyed me. Ha! 

I shall do a little run tomorrow, then I think a day off on Tuesday. It’s going to be warm this week but fortunately we generally have a little breeze from the sea.


----------



## Ringypie

3 miles lugging my roast dinner this evening. I prefer to run before my main meal usually but we had a roast from the pub (Ringo ordered it for hubby for Father’s Day) and the only time we could have it was half 2. Felt rather fat and full at first but soon settled down.


----------



## Ringypie

That brings me 34 miles along the coast path this week, just left Newport behind on my way to Cardiff!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excuse my rolled up shorts but this should make you laugh! Husband set up the "paddling pool" yesterday as it's going to be hot this week....and thought I should try it as an ice bath after my little run this morning. Only 3.3 miles, my legs are tired and looking forward to their day off tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excuse my rolled up shorts but this should make you laugh! Husband set up the "paddling pool" yesterday as it's going to be hot this week....and thought I should try it as an ice bath after my little run this morning. Only 3.3 miles, my legs are tired and looking forward to their day off tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 442985


Will Oscar join you in there ?


----------



## Boxer123

No run today rest day. Although I did have an energetic game of football with my Loki. He loves it. I am aiming to get up early the rest of the week to avoid the heat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Will Oscar join you in there ?


He meowed *very* loudly at it this morning! I don't think so, he might prep over the edge like when I'm in the bath though.

My legs do feel much better


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excuse my rolled up shorts but this should make you laugh! Husband set up the "paddling pool" yesterday as it's going to be hot this week....and thought I should try it as an ice bath after my little run this morning. Only 3.3 miles, my legs are tired and looking forward to their day off tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 442985


What's in the bowl?! (I'm hungry as usual)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My usual breakfast which is half a ruby grapefruit (chopped), an orange (chopped), 5 heaped spoons of the nicest low fat natural yoghurt in the world (it's only from Iceland, I bought it accidentally once and now I love it) and 20g of Special K protein berries. Yes, I do weigh it as it's half of a particular thing on Slimming World. 

It's my most favourite breakfast - except for a cooked breakfast at our seafront cafe of choice, including fried bread :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> My usual breakfast which is half a ruby grapefruit (chopped), an orange (chopped), 5 heaped spoons of the nicest low fat natural yoghurt in the world (it's only from Iceland, I bought it accidentally once and now I love it) and 20g of Special K protein berries. Yes, I do weigh it as it's half of a particular thing on Slimming World.
> 
> It's my most favourite breakfast - except for a cooked breakfast at our seafront cafe of choice, including fried bread :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


That sounds delicious! I've recently rediscovered oranges after hubby bought some. They are so nice after a run!


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning off road on trails. Absolutely gorgeous morning. Very dis jointed run today qwe arrived and parked up to find a half naked man sleeping in his car. We must have woke him up when we pulled up then he got a telling off from Loki.

Once we got moving we bumped into two labradoodles and a tiny chi. Loki had to stop and play.

Then we hit long grass cue body rubbing and zoomies. He is on a long line and zooms around me in circles it's like being on the waltzers.

We then had a disagreement he wanted to chase an elderly couple with a spaniel I didn't think it was appropriate so he sat and refused to move.

I managed to get my butt out of bed early as it's going to be so hot and it was still quite fresh this morning.

I came back and walked sox. My fit bit says I've done 11 miles so far that's me done today I think.


----------



## immum

Haven't updated for a few days. Ran 5.6 miles on Friday, not too bad bit slower than usual, think it's because of Wednesdays run in that awful humidity, my legs just didn't want to go. Glad I did it though and felt better afterwards. 5.9 miles last night, too hot, but a better pace, so pleased. Felt quite comfortable even with the heat. I've already decided I'm not running again this week as it will be just way too hot. Might bike instead, so at least I'll have done something. Made the most amazing chocolate orange cake at the weekend as we had friends round to sit in the garden, so I definitely have a few more calories than normal to burn off this week!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Haven't updated for a few days. Ran 5.6 miles on Friday, not too bad bit slower than usual, think it's because of Wednesdays run in that awful humidity, my legs just didn't want to go. Glad I did it though and felt better afterwards. 5.9 miles last night, too hot, but a better pace, so pleased. Felt quite comfortable even with the heat. I've already decided I'm not running again this week as it will be just way too hot. Might bike instead, so at least I'll have done something. Made the most amazing chocolate orange cake at the weekend as we had friends round to sit in the garden, so I definitely have a few more calories than normal to burn off this week!


That cake sounds lovely. It is to hot this week I set the alarm for 5:30 this morning.


----------



## immum

It was the nicest cake I've ever made!
I don't do mornings, I wish I could get up early, but I just can't, and on the rare occasions I do I don't feel human till about 11.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> It was the nicest cake I've ever made!
> I don't do mornings, I wish I could get up early, but I just can't, and on the rare occasions I do I don't feel human till about 11.
> View attachment 443076


Oh my god it's got chocolate orange pieces on it ! I would love half an hour alone with that cake.

I didn't ever do early mornings until lily came into my life. She would have had me up 4:30/5 in the summer. The boys are a bit lazy so we have to set the alarm clock. I do love running in the morning there is a special beauty to it, no one else is around.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> It was the nicest cake I've ever made!
> I don't do mornings, I wish I could get up early, but I just can't, and on the rare occasions I do I don't feel human till about 11.
> View attachment 443076


OMG I need that cake! It looks amazing!!

I'm a reasonably early bird but I can't run in the mornings before work as I have to sort Ringo out - and I really need to eat in the morning before I run as I wake up hungry.

10 miles this evening and it was tough!!! My husband chose the route.... moaned about the hills on the route I suggested and made me do this instead:








Talk about hills!!! That hill at mile 4.... I am pleased I ran it all but I did feel I might roll all the way back down if I stopped!
I sat in a bath of cold water when I got home For my poor legs. It wasn't a nice experience!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> OMG I need that cake! It looks amazing!!
> 
> I'm a reasonably early bird but I can't run in the mornings before work as I have to sort Ringo out - and I really need to eat in the morning before I run as I wake up hungry.
> 
> 10 miles this evening and it was tough!!! My husband chose the route.... moaned about the hills on the route I suggested and made me do this instead:
> View attachment 443127
> 
> Talk about hills!!! That hill at mile 4.... I am pleased I ran it all but I did feel I might roll all the way back down if I stopped!
> I sat in a bath of cold water when I got home For my poor legs. It wasn't a nice experience!!


That looks tough ! We have no hills around here so when I do hit one it pretty much kills me. I used to live somewhere with loads of hills and loved training on them. I was getting ready for the beachy head marathon I was not a pretty sight at the end.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That looks tough ! We have no hills around here so when I do hit one it pretty much kills me. I used to live somewhere with loads of hills and loved training on them. I was getting ready for the beachy head marathon I was not a pretty sight at the end.


It's almost impossible to find anywhere flat to run around here - it would be nice to have one flat route just for variety. I don't generally mind a few hills but that hill is awfully extreme! Just made me laugh when he was moaning about hills then chose one of the biggest most awful hills in the area!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's almost impossible to find anywhere flat to run around here - it would be nice to have one flat route just for variety. I don't generally mind a few hills but that hill is awfully extreme! Just made me laugh when he was moaning about hills then chose one of the biggest most awful hills in the area!


Tough in that heat as well. 5.6 miles this morning out at 6am didn't see another soul then Loki comes home and zooms around the garden. A really beautiful day but that will be us done and chilling in the garden it's to hot for walks later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh, that cake looks incredible! Wow @immum yum yum. I gained 1.5lbs this week, despite all the running - but I know I ate way too much and drank three times too, so I accept it. If anyone likes the chocolate orange taste but wants a lower calorie option to have the taste, they do "Skinny Crunch" bars in choc orange flavour which are IIRC only 75 calories. I discovered them accidentally and they are good on Slimming World too. Anyway...I'd rather a piece of your cake Immum but you know, compromise and all that 

@Ringypie crikey! Those hills! We have no hills here, the biggest "hill" we have is a flyover! To get to hills we have to drive - not too far admittedly and we are on the Downs but I prefer to just run from home - hence up and down the Prom.

5 and a quarter miles with my pal this morning. All the way back was into a vicious easterly headwind though, which was just rude! See, we don't have the hills but we do have the wind.

I do need some new sports bras..mine are all much too big! Might go and have a google as I got paid today.

Keep cool and safe, everyone!


----------



## Ringypie

Phew a hot one today! It was 27 degrees! Funny thing is I don't really mind the heat as long as I'm hydrated, would prefer that to wind and rain in the winter.
I tried a new product today. I have slightly freaky feet, my second toe is almost the same length as my big toe and on my left foot my sock seems to pull tight against it causing a really manky toenail which is really quite sore. It's definitely the sock, not my toe hitting the end of the shoe as the sock is welded against my toe when I take my shoe off. So behold! Weird socks!








When I first put them on I didn't like it, felt weird having fabric between my toes but once my shoes were on I didn't really notice it. It was nice to be able to wiggle my toes independently. When I was running again it felt nice that my toes could move independently. When I got home It was lovely to take my sock off and not have to peel it away from my toe! I also liked that they came above my ankle bone as I often kick myself there which hurts, and I seem to manage to get tiny stones in the cuff of my standard trainer socks, both of which didn't trouble me today. I think I will be acquiring a few more pairs (especially as I got them from a place which had free delivery and they were reduced!). Please note I am nothing to do with the company or shop which sells them, just pleased to find something which works!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Phew a hot one today! It was 27 degrees! Funny thing is I don't really mind the heat as long as I'm hydrated, would prefer that to wind and rain in the winter.
> I tried a new product today. I have slightly freaky feet, my second toe is almost the same length as my big toe and on my left foot my sock seems to pull tight against it causing a really manky toenail which is really quite sore. It's definitely the sock, not my toe hitting the end of the shoe as the sock is welded against my toe when I take my shoe off. So behold! Weird socks!
> View attachment 443197
> 
> When I first put them on I didn't like it, felt weird having fabric between my toes but once my shoes were on I didn't really notice it. It was nice to be able to wiggle my toes independently. When I was running again it felt nice that my toes could move independently. When I got home It was lovely to take my sock off and not have to peel it away from my toe! I also liked that they came above my ankle bone as I often kick myself there which hurts, and I seem to manage to get tiny stones in the cuff of my standard trainer socks, both of which didn't trouble me today. I think I will be acquiring a few more pairs (especially as I got them from a place which had free delivery and they were reduced!). Please note I am nothing to do with the company or shop which sells them, just pleased to find something which works!


I don't know how you can run in this heat it's horrible. They look super funky I know what you mean about catching your ankle bone mine end up bruised.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I don't know how you can run in this heat it's horrible. They look super funky I know what you mean about catching your ankle bone mine end up bruised.


I think it helps that I spent the first 11 years of my life in a desert!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I think it helps that I spent the first 11 years of my life in a desert!!


That explains it where abouts ? This weather makes me want to weep


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A couple of running friends of mine wear the same socks Ringy and love them  

We went out at 7:40 this morning - if it hadn’t been for the wind on the way back I’d have melted!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That explains it where abouts ? This weather makes me want to weep


I was in Oman at the age of 6 weeks then at the age of 2 we went to Qatar and were there until Kuwait was invaded. We did come back to the UK for the summer holidays as it was just too hot to do anything other than flit from air conditioned car to air conditioned building. I remember helping mum hang laundry out and the stuff we hung first was dry before we'd finished!
I still feel hot and sweat buckets but I don't mind doing physical stuff! I had a schooling session with Ringo this morning too. I just make sure I keep drinking water (which was instilled in me from an early age for obvious reasons!).
My sock situation just got even more exciting. As they were a success I've bought more. Not only were they half price and free delivery, they were also buy 3 get one free!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> A couple of running friends of mine wear the same socks Ringy and love them
> 
> We went out at 7:40 this morning - if it hadn't been for the wind on the way back I'd have melted!


I wasn't sure when I first put them on but I think I might be a convert!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I'm officially tired. Up at 5 to take the boys out then a 4.5 mile run. Met a lovely lady completing a challenge so she was doing 13 miles.


----------



## Ringypie

So so muggy today. Thermometer in the office said 29 degrees. I drunk 5 pints of water at work today.
I’m rather tired now after 6.5 miles in the heat. The good news is my socks seem to be doing the trick AND I have a chocolate orange to have with my cuppa!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> So so muggy today. Thermometer in the office said 29 degrees. I drunk 5 pints of water at work today.
> I'm rather tired now after 6.5 miles in the heat. The good news is my socks seem to be doing the trick AND I have a chocolate orange to have with my cuppa!


A chocolate orange makes it worth it I'm still amazed you can run in this heat I've spent all day lying in front of the fan. Sat out in the garden now with the boys a lot better.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A chocolate orange makes it worth it I'm still amazed you can run in this heat I've spent all day lying in front of the fan. Sat out in the garden now with the boys a lot better.


A chocolate orange and a cuppa was good incentive!! It was worse in the office as there was no air. I had windows open and a fan but it was like a sauna in there.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A chocolate orange and a cuppa was good incentive!! It was worse in the office as there was no air. I had windows open and a fan but it was like a sauna in there.


Are you back in work then ? Our offices are locked tight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No run for me tonight as Oscar isn't great and I'm stressing about him...which probably means I should go for a run but, well, you know...

Good stuff on the run and the choccy orange, Ringy!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No run for me tonight as Oscar isn't great and I'm stressing about him...which probably means I should go for a run but, well, you know...
> 
> Good stuff on the run and the choccy orange, Ringy!


Ah what's up with Oscar ? I get so stressed by the boxers everything goes out the window.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dunno @Boxer123 - obviously it's boiling, so he's floopy but I am always anxious because of his health issues (liver prob, heart prob, raised BP, he has four tablets each morning) - he's eaten literally nothing today and he doesn't drink as he eats wet food (except for his anti-hairball treats and the occasional Dreamie). His poop has been weird and he's just expelled a very densely packed hairball and is now hiding behind the chair in the lounge. I am of course super anxious now as he already has a liver issue  It's making my tummy squiggly.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dunno @Boxer123 - obviously it's boiling, so he's floopy but I am always anxious because of his health issues (liver prob, heart prob, raised BP, he has four tablets each morning) - he's eaten literally nothing today and he doesn't drink as he eats wet food (except for his anti-hairball treats and the occasional Dreamie). His poop has been weird and he's just expelled a very densely packed hairball and is now hiding behind the chair in the lounge. I am of course super anxious now as he already has a liver issue  It's making my tummy squiggly.


Oh bless him. Have you had him from a kitten or was he a rescue. Would he eat boiled chicken with the water or is that not good for cats ? (I do this for the boxers or boiled turkey) it sounds a worry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's a rescue, we adopted him aged 11 years, two and a bit years ago. Last year when Human Daddy's mum was dying, we went somewhat through the mill with him before we finally got to the diagnoses. It was hideous. He won't eat any human food so the chicken/fish is out, nor broth, nor water...so we shall have to wait and see tomorrow (I'm sadly at work) but if he's not a bit better, we will make a vet for Saturday morning I think.


----------



## Boxer123

I hope he feels better the boxers send healing vibes. He sounds very lucky to have found you and your hubby.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Are you back in work then ? Our offices are locked tight.


Yeah it's less stressful than trying to work from home (and some bits of my job really can't be done at home). There are only 4 of us split between 2 offices and we are all sensible about wiping things down etc.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> No run for me tonight as Oscar isn't great and I'm stressing about him...which probably means I should go for a run but, well, you know...
> 
> Good stuff on the run and the choccy orange, Ringy!


Oh no I hope Oscar is ok!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Yeah it's less stressful than trying to work from home (and some bits of my job really can't be done at home). There are only 4 of us split between 2 offices and we are all sensible about wiping things down etc.


That's alright we hot desk in council buildings when not in schools so I think home working is going to become the norm. I actually miss the office.


----------



## Ringypie

Had the day off today so hubby and I went for a walk on for a change. No run this evening as I think 8 miles across the moors was plenty!
It's so beautiful up there!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Had the day off today so hubby and I went for a walk on for a change. No run this evening as I think 8 miles across the moors was plenty!
> It's so beautiful up there!
> View attachment 443329
> 
> View attachment 443330


Looks lovely. I only did a short morning walk with the boys then that was me done I hope it's not this hot race to the stones week. I'm not doing well in it.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks lovely. I only did a short morning walk with the boys then that was me done I hope it's not this hot race to the stones week. I'm not doing well in it.


It's much cooler here today, it rained overnight and there was quite a breeze. 
Let's hope that week isn't too hot or too wet!


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin how is Oscar doing today ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not great Boxer  Forgive me but I'm going to do a C&P job from his thread. He went to the vet at midday:

Paul (director of vet practice, I think they know I am troublesome so give us someone senior!) said he sees nothing wrong with him. BP was good, He didn’t seem too dry but they would give him fluids sparingly cos of his heart problem. Bloody stool to be expected from toilet frequency, he doesn’t think hairball. They asked us to take his meds down too. If he did well over this afternoon he could come home today. Anyway, we hadn’t had a call, so I called just now. Apparently he has eaten but now won’t eat the food with his tablets in! No **** Sherlock! I’m afraid I was very cross and said he has food refusal issues anyway, won’t eat anything with anything added (not even water!) and it’s in his notes. Why would you do that? Jeez. So I’m hopping mad about that. Also if a cat is not eating, why would you put meds in food which it probably won’t eat? 

Apparently the night vet will call us with a plan for him. I don’t know how they can say nothing is wrong but then keep him - I guess partly due to weight loss of 200g in three days maybe. How can he have nothing wrong with him when he’s not eating, vomiting and having bloody diarrhoea? 

I’m gutted that the house is Oscar-less and I’m worried he will think we’ve dumped him. 

I feel quite honestly heart sore. My baby boy. I cant decide whether to cry or be sick from worrying, or both.

-----------

Still waiting for an update from the vet on the night shift, I suspect I will hear nothing. Thank you for asking.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not great Boxer  Forgive me but I'm going to do a C&P job from his thread. He went to the vet at midday:
> 
> Paul (director of vet practice, I think they know I am troublesome so give us someone senior!) said he sees nothing wrong with him. BP was good, He didn't seem too dry but they would give him fluids sparingly cos of his heart problem. Bloody stool to be expected from toilet frequency, he doesn't think hairball. They asked us to take his meds down too. If he did well over this afternoon he could come home today. Anyway, we hadn't had a call, so I called just now. Apparently he has eaten but now won't eat the food with his tablets in! No **** Sherlock! I'm afraid I was very cross and said he has food refusal issues anyway, won't eat anything with anything added (not even water!) and it's in his notes. Why would you do that? Jeez. So I'm hopping mad about that. Also if a cat is not eating, why would you put meds in food which it probably won't eat?
> 
> Apparently the night vet will call us with a plan for him. I don't know how they can say nothing is wrong but then keep him - I guess partly due to weight loss of 200g in three days maybe. How can he have nothing wrong with him when he's not eating, vomiting and having bloody diarrhoea?
> 
> I'm gutted that the house is Oscar-less and I'm worried he will think we've dumped him.
> 
> I feel quite honestly heart sore. My baby boy. I cant decide whether to cry or be sick from worrying, or both.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Still waiting for an update from the vet on the night shift, I suspect I will hear nothing. Thank you for asking.


Oh Mrs F I'm so so sorry to hear he's still not right. Fingers crossed for a positive update from the night vet and a big hug for you xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not great Boxer  Forgive me but I'm going to do a C&P job from his thread. He went to the vet at midday:
> 
> Paul (director of vet practice, I think they know I am troublesome so give us someone senior!) said he sees nothing wrong with him. BP was good, He didn't seem too dry but they would give him fluids sparingly cos of his heart problem. Bloody stool to be expected from toilet frequency, he doesn't think hairball. They asked us to take his meds down too. If he did well over this afternoon he could come home today. Anyway, we hadn't had a call, so I called just now. Apparently he has eaten but now won't eat the food with his tablets in! No **** Sherlock! I'm afraid I was very cross and said he has food refusal issues anyway, won't eat anything with anything added (not even water!) and it's in his notes. Why would you do that? Jeez. So I'm hopping mad about that. Also if a cat is not eating, why would you put meds in food which it probably won't eat?
> 
> Apparently the night vet will call us with a plan for him. I don't know how they can say nothing is wrong but then keep him - I guess partly due to weight loss of 200g in three days maybe. How can he have nothing wrong with him when he's not eating, vomiting and having bloody diarrhoea?
> 
> I'm gutted that the house is Oscar-less and I'm worried he will think we've dumped him.
> 
> I feel quite honestly heart sore. My baby boy. I cant decide whether to cry or be sick from worrying, or both.
> 
> -----------
> 
> Still waiting for an update from the vet on the night shift, I suspect I will hear nothing. Thank you for asking.


Oh dear poor you. It's horrible when they are at the vets I cried and cried when Loki went in when his stitches ruptured. Hopefully you will have some more news soon. Do they have someone stay overnight at the vets. Mine was good and called me late so I could get Loki.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, there is an overnight Vet, I don't know what they will do to be honest. We do have a low threshold for him, given all his issues  

Oh I feel ill with it all. 

Anyway, back to running....I didn't go. Ha.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, there is an overnight Vet, I don't know what they will do to be honest. We do have a low threshold for him, given all his issues
> 
> Oh I feel ill with it all.
> 
> Anyway, back to running....I didn't go. Ha.


Oh bless him we are sending healing vibes.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, there is an overnight Vet, I don't know what they will do to be honest. We do have a low threshold for him, given all his issues
> 
> Oh I feel ill with it all.
> 
> Anyway, back to running....I didn't go. Ha.


Really hope he improves x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, we went early for our run as the vet said she would call between 8.30 and 9.30, so went to the end of the Prom and back which is 4.2 miles round trip  Quite slow as pretty windy! In our club vests as it's been requested we wear them this weekend by our Head Coach.










We've not seen @O2.0 for a while here, hope you're doing okay


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, we went early for our run as the vet said she would call between 8.30 and 9.30, so went to the end of the Prom and back which is 4.2 miles round trip  Quite slow as pretty windy! In our club vests as it's been requested we wear them this weekend by our Head Coach.
> 
> View attachment 443357
> 
> 
> We've not seen @O2.0 for a while here, hope you're doing okay


Brilliant picture.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin hope kitty is ok.

You look better than I did when I got back! I was just a sweaty mess as it's overcast, drizzle, wind here but so humid.

3.03 miles, pace slowly getting to back where it was x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin hope kitty is ok.
> 
> You look better than I did when I got back! I was just a sweaty mess as it's overcast, drizzle, wind here but so humid.
> 
> 3.03 miles, pace slowly getting to back where it was x


Much cooler today what a relief ! I am aiming to go out soon with Loki just waiting for him to wake up from his mid morning snooze. I am curled up under a blanket have had no sleep the last two days is it sad I can't wait to go to bed later  @Mrs Funkin i hope Oscar is doing ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar Woo is being collected at midday  Whoooooo hooooooo! He's been eating well, no vom, no poop, he's done a wee or two, his blood tests are all similar to those taken in November last year. Small boy is coming home, yipppeee  

Sorry. Smiley overload!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning, we went early for our run as the vet said she would call between 8.30 and 9.30, so went to the end of the Prom and back which is 4.2 miles round trip  Quite slow as pretty windy! In our club vests as it's been requested we wear them this weekend by our Head Coach.
> 
> View attachment 443357
> 
> 
> We've not seen @O2.0 for a while here, hope you're doing okay


Lovely pic Mrs F, nice to see you smiling again. Great news about Oscar, let's hope he's on the mend now.
I was wondering about @O2.0 too - hope you are ok!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oscar Woo is being collected at midday  Whoooooo hooooooo! He's been eating well, no vom, no poop, he's done a wee or two, his blood tests are all similar to those taken in November last year. Small boy is coming home, yipppeee
> 
> Sorry. Smiley overload!


Yay that's good news.


----------



## O2.0

Oh @Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry Oscar is poorly but great that he gets to come home, hope he continues to recover! 
I have had the worst time trying to get a streak going with one thing and another including a tweaked back that hasn't happened to me in forever. Took a whopping 4 days off (haven't done that many even after ultras), and was back at it yesterday. First run back after a break always sucks, and of course that one did, but my time was actually better than usual. 
Everything feels fine this morning so off in a bit.
Thank you for checking on me!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry Oscar is poorly but great that he gets to come home, hope he continues to recover!
> I have had the worst time trying to get a streak going with one thing and another including a tweaked back that hasn't happened to me in forever. Took a whopping 4 days off (haven't done that many even after ultras), and was back at it yesterday. First run back after a break always sucks, and of course that one did, but my time was actually better than usual.
> Everything feels fine this morning so off in a bit.
> Thank you for checking on me!


Oh no you poor thing - I hope your back is mended now?


----------



## Boxer123

5km today hoping for a longer one tomorrow. Loving the rain. Good to hear from you @O2.0.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me @O2.0 - sore backs are so awful, it's painful even just breathing. I am glad you can run again, hurry slowly


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Oh no you poor thing - I hope your back is mended now?


It's not 100% but getting there, and letting me run which is really all that matters right?  
You probably don't want to hear it, but it's old horse riding injuries, well, not the riding part, the sailing off and landing ungracefully part! Or as we used to call it, checking the ground for pennies


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> It's not 100% but getting there, and letting me run which is really all that matters right?
> You probably don't want to hear it, but it's old horse riding injuries, well, not the riding part, the sailing off and landing ungracefully part! Or as we used to call it, checking the ground for pennies


Yeah I have old horse injuries, luckily they cause more of a dull ache in certain bits of my anatomy (Foot and back) rather than pain like yours!

3 miles today down to tuck Ringo up in bed, in a beastly wind, luckily only portions of my run were into the wind and other bits were sheltered.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went back out into the woods and on the proper trails this morning, it was great. Felt really good and happy with my pace considering I had run yesterday morning too.

A 3 mile non stop stint.

My watch has recorded iffy though, never mind.


----------



## Boxer123

12.1 miles today 32 miles over all this week got to do double that for the stones challenge  I think I better order some extra food and gels that week. Got lost trying to do a new route which is a pain it would be lovely if I could figure it out no roads on my river run. Weather was strange sunny one minute downpour the next.

Had some bad news on the way back sox doggy mum is really poorly has had lots of seizures so upsetting for everyone. She is 9 now.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443448
> View attachment 443449
> View attachment 443450
> 12.1 miles today 32 miles over all this week got to do double that for the stones challenge  I think I better order some extra food and gels that week. Got lost trying to do a new route which is a pain it would be lovely if I could figure it out no roads on my river run. Weather was strange sunny one minute downpour the next.
> 
> Had some bad news on the way back sox doggy mum is really poorly has had lots of seizures so upsetting for everyone. She is 9 now.


It's going to be an interesting week that's for sure! I've done almost 39 miles this week, I somehow need to do 23 more - I'm going to be exhausted by this time in 2 weeks!
Sorry to hear about Sox's mum, I hope they can help her! Sounds like a very worrying time for everyone who loves her.


----------



## Ringypie

A hilly, windy and sometimes wet half marathon for us today. Really enjoyed it except for around mile 6 some horrid monster flew out of the hedge and stung me. I don’t know what it was but it felt like someone had stuck a knife in my arm, so so painful, hurt all the way round and still really sore now. I don’t think I’ve even had a sting that still hurts as bad 2 hours and an antihistamine later!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A hilly, windy and sometimes wet half marathon for us today. Really enjoyed it except for around mile 6 some horrid monster flew out of the hedge and stung me. I don't know what it was but it felt like someone had stuck a knife in my arm, so so painful, hurt all the way round and still really sore now. I don't think I've even had a sting that still hurts as bad 2 hours and an antihistamine later!


Oh sounds painful me and sox stood in a hornet nest once multiple stings. Lily who was with us and could run fast managed to dodge them. They swelled up and were so painful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox's mum. Paws crossed there can be a treatment plan for her.

@Ringypie sounds like a vicious beastie! Have you got any flucloxacillin in your medicine cabinet? If you have, I'd take it now. Horsefly/wasp/something equally evil can cause quite the infection.

We went on a non-Prom run this morning as it's so windy. F8 headwind on the Prom is not fun. It was still windy but nowhere near what it would have been. It was very nice actually and did eight miles. I said I was going at the pace I needed to and if they wanted to run quicker, that was fine. Went with husband and our closest friends who we met through parkrun a few years ago. We actually did a pretty good job at maintaining 2m distance as well - and when it couldn't be maintained we ran in husband and wife pairs instead.

Oscar did brilliantly yesterday and has been pretty good today so far too. I've been advised not to panic so much but it's very difficult, isn't it? So I'm smiling on the photos below, taken on a bridge over the River Rife between Felpham and Barnham.

Me and husband - I think I'm one of the few people in the world who prefer how they look on a photo than how they look in real life!










Pals and us. I'm including this as I love how my legs look! Haha!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox's mum. Paws crossed there can be a treatment plan for her.
> 
> @Ringypie sounds like a vicious beastie! Have you got any flucloxacillin in your medicine cabinet? If you have, I'd take it now. Horsefly/wasp/something equally evil can cause quite the infection.
> 
> We went on a non-Prom run this morning as it's so windy. F8 headwind on the Prom is not fun. It was still windy but nowhere near what it would have been. It was very nice actually and did eight miles. I said I was going at the pace I needed to and if they wanted to run quicker, that was fine. Went with husband and our closest friends who we met through parkrun a few years ago. We actually did a pretty good job at maintaining 2m distance as well - and when it couldn't be maintained we ran in husband and wife pairs instead.
> 
> Oscar did brilliantly yesterday and has been pretty good today so far too. I've been advised not to panic so much but it's very difficult, isn't it? So I'm smiling on the photos below, taken on a bridge over the River Rife between Felpham and Barnham.
> 
> Me and husband - I think I'm one of the few people in the world who prefer how they look on a photo than how they look in real life!
> 
> View attachment 443463
> 
> 
> Pals and us. I'm including this as I love how my legs look! Haha!
> 
> View attachment 443464


Great pictures @Mrs Funkin i am glad Oscar is feeling better. I hate myself on photos I always cringe when I see them.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie I still have a huge blister and gross looking leg from my bite. I now think it was a horse / cleg fly.

It causes quite a large bruise. Just keep an eye out for any infection. The GP said to me as long as I didnt get a temp then all was good, even though it looked yuk.

As I have my temp done everyday before starting work I knew everything was good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@MissKittyKat did the GP not give you AB's for that awful bite then? That surprises me from the way you described it. You'd only get a temperature if you had a systemic infection from the bite, you can still get a localised inflection (pus, swelling, redness that is "tracking") which needs treatment. I do react hideously though and will almost always get cellulitis from a bite/sting. In fact, I've never been stung by a wasp until last year - I was quite poorly from it and needed a long course of AB's. @Ringypie if you have a new pen and you are able to draw around any redness that appears, then that's not a bad idea, then you can easily see if it's tracking.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MissKittyKat did the GP not give you AB's for that awful bite then? That surprises me from the way you described it. You'd only get a temperature if you had a systemic infection from the bite, you can still get a localised inflection (pus, swelling, redness that is "tracking") which needs treatment. I do react hideously though and will almost always get cellulitis from a bite/sting. In fact, I've never been stung by a wasp until last year - I was quite poorly from it and needed a long course of AB's. @Ringypie if you have a new pen and you are able to draw around any redness that appears, then that's not a bad idea, then you can easily see if it's tracking.


Nope, sent pics and everything but no antibiotics and they were clear it was because I didn't have a temp!

Pic attached but small incase anyone doesn't want to see. This is 2 weeks on! The blister was bigger than this and there was some actual bruising!

Been wearing long leggings ever since!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah yes, I can see why they didn’t based on that (even though I know it’s calmed down). Having had so many courses of ABs over the years for bites, I’m a little twitchy always about them but yours looks like a “normal” reaction - if horrid, as they generally are. 

Pesky biting and stinging beasties!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah yes, I can see why they didn't based on that (even though I know it's calmed down). Having had so many courses of ABs over the years for bites, I'm a little twitchy always about them but yours looks like a "normal" reaction - if horrid, as they generally are.
> 
> Pesky biting and stinging beasties!


I was fine with the no antibiotics as up until 4 I had them pretty much every week due to tonsillitis. So when I was old enough and understood enough I stopped taking them to build up my immune system.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I share the tonsillitis pain! I had it every month until I was 18 and had a quinsy, then they finally decided it would be a good idea to have a tonsillectomy. Then they lied to me and told me I could go home if I ate a piece of toast and a bowl of cornflakes. I struggled and forced them down, then wasn't allowed to go anyway. Heh. Funny the things you remember from 30 years ago, isn't it?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I share the tonsillitis pain! I had it every month until I was 18 and had a quinsy, then they finally decided it would be a good idea to have a tonsillectomy. Then they lied to me and told me I could go home if I ate a piece of toast and a bowl of cornflakes. I struggled and forced them down, then wasn't allowed to go anyway. Heh. Funny the things you remember from 30 years ago, isn't it?


Oh I had a Quinsy in my 20s always get tonsillitis but they pain of that was unbearable. It got to the point I couldn't breath properly phoned my mum who took me to doctors then straight to hospital to have it drained. Horrendous sorry to be gross but they drained a syringe full of puss. The relief was instant. I am to scared to have my tonsils out but they have calmed in my 30s. Fresh pineapple is good for keeping them under control.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox's mum. Paws crossed there can be a treatment plan for her.
> 
> @Ringypie sounds like a vicious beastie! Have you got any flucloxacillin in your medicine cabinet? If you have, I'd take it now. Horsefly/wasp/something equally evil can cause quite the infection.
> 
> We went on a non-Prom run this morning as it's so windy. F8 headwind on the Prom is not fun. It was still windy but nowhere near what it would have been. It was very nice actually and did eight miles. I said I was going at the pace I needed to and if they wanted to run quicker, that was fine. Went with husband and our closest friends who we met through parkrun a few years ago. We actually did a pretty good job at maintaining 2m distance as well - and when it couldn't be maintained we ran in husband and wife pairs instead.
> 
> Oscar did brilliantly yesterday and has been pretty good today so far too. I've been advised not to panic so much but it's very difficult, isn't it? So I'm smiling on the photos below, taken on a bridge over the River Rife between Felpham and Barnham.
> 
> Me and husband - I think I'm one of the few people in the world who prefer how they look on a photo than how they look in real life!
> 
> View attachment 443463
> 
> 
> Pals and us. I'm including this as I love how my legs look! Haha!
> 
> View attachment 443464


Lovely pics Mrs F!

Definitely not a horsefly bite... I get bitten by them regularly from being around Ringo - there is the initial jab when they bite then nothing for 24 hours until I get an itchy lump. This is still stinging! No big swelling to see, just a little red stab mark and small 10p size area around which is a bit pink and puffy. Just keeping an eye on it for now. A couple of years ago hubby got stung by a hornet, we ended up at nhs walk in place as we drew round it a few times and it kept getting bigger and redder until the swelling was bigger than his hand so thought we should get it checked!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Had some bad news on the way back sox doggy mum is really poorly has had lots of seizures so upsetting for everyone. She is 9 now.


Oh no, that's sad. So sorry to hear that 



Ringypie said:


> I don't think I've even had a sting that still hurts as bad 2 hours and an antihistamine later!


I got stung by a giant wasp (possibly a hornet) OH was behind me and saw it, stung me in the inside of my upper thigh we were still a good 6 miles out. Let me just say by the time I got back, took some benadryl and had ice on it, the swelling had spread to ahem, *there* and it was an interesting 24 hours or so. 

Finally had a GREAT run today, felt awesome and knocked out a very easy 3.5, would have loved to go further, but we're off to the mountains to do some kayaking so had to get back and cleaned up so I can get dirty again


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh no, that's sad. So sorry to hear that
> 
> I got stung by a giant wasp (possibly a hornet) OH was behind me and saw it, stung me in the inside of my upper thigh we were still a good 6 miles out. Let me just say by the time I got back, took some benadryl and had ice on it, the swelling had spread to ahem, *there* and it was an interesting 24 hours or so.
> 
> Finally had a GREAT run today, felt awesome and knocked out a very easy 3.5, would have loved to go further, but we're off to the mountains to do some kayaking so had to get back and cleaned up so I can get dirty again


That's good news sounds amazing where you live. They are putting Bea on medication and organising a MRI so upsetting for her owners.


----------



## Boxer123

Just over 6 miles today. Loki found a fairy door. I am amazed how few people are out in this weather. Nice a quiet.


----------



## Ringypie

Just a short one for me tonight, 2 miles down to put Ringo to bed as I had to get back for a work meeting. It’s nice to feel I’m getting better at not needing so much rest after a long one. Hopefully it’ll help with next week’s challenge!


----------



## O2.0

Managed 5 miles before I had to get back for an online meeting. It was stupid hot and I spent most of them meeting wiping sweat off my keyboard that kept dripping off me - so professional


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Managed 5 miles before I had to get back for an online meeting. It was stupid hot and I spent most of them meeting wiping sweat off my keyboard that kept dripping off me - so professional


This is what I like about working from home straight in from a run onto the meeting.


----------



## immum

So no runs for me last week after Monday, it was just too hot. Did however manage a 6.5 mile bike ride on Thursday instead of running, so at least I felt like I'd done something. Also 2 10 mile bike rides at the weekend, which nearly killed me in that wind! Why is it that it is always full into the wind going up hill? It was nice to get aout for a run last night, much cooler, still very windy though, but I find running in the wind easier than biking in it. Did 6.5 miles a bit slow but not bad. Legs ache today though for some reason, maybe it was because we ran on roads which we haven't for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I have to go to the eye doctor Friday. A few weeks ago a fly flew in my eye and back out whilst running. After a few days of pain it went back to normal but I keep getting flare ups where it is really sore then goes back to normal. I fear I have a bit of fly still floating around  I might have to run there as I can’t really drive.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well I have to go to the eye doctor Friday. A few weeks ago a fly flew in my eye and back out whilst running. After a few days of pain it went back to normal but I keep getting flare ups where it is really sore then goes back to normal. I fear I have a bit of fly still floating around  I might have to run there as I can't really drive.


Oh not good definitely get it checked just in case!


----------



## Ringypie

6.5 miles in the wind and rain today. Must have done something right as I got a 10k pb!! Garmin said 51.2 minutes!! Perhaps it’s the new socks.....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh not good definitely get it checked just in case!


It's sooo painful but I keep thinking it's better because it disappears for a day or two. I'm wearing my sunglasses from now on ! No running today day of. I had a lovely walk with Loki he actually behaved himself. Then took Sox out he got barked at by two big dogs which he found sad.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 6.5 miles in the wind and rain today. Must have done something right as I got a 10k pb!! Garmin said 51.2 minutes!! Perhaps it's the new socks.....


You were speedy !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You were speedy !


I was surprised when I saw my time as I turned for home with a mile and a half to go and gave it everything - I had to make it up to 6.5 miles though as I do like to end on the mile or the half.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> 6.5 miles in the wind and rain today. Must have done something right as I got a 10k pb!! Garmin said 51.2 minutes!! Perhaps it's the new socks.....


Amazing! If I can do my first 10k race in 90mins, I'll be happy 

A group of us from the canicross group are working with one of the instructors to build up to a non stop 10k, hopefully by the end of the Summer, ready for the new season if races start again!

3 miles tonight and felt ok, loving being back on the trails, as is Woody and the drizzle kept it cool enough. Starting to feel like my stride is getting better when I'm out which can only be a good thing and now consistently doing non stop 5ks. For me this is just a huge thing.

When I can going to go and get a gait analysis done again as I'm sure running trails has strengthened my ankles and I run with less overpronation. Will be interested to see.


----------



## O2.0

Sorry about your eye @Boxer123 

Quick 3.5 for me this morning, got out late and was completely soaked with sweat by the time I got back. It's so crazy humid!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Amazing! If I can do my first 10k race in 90mins, I'll be happy
> 
> A group of us from the canicross group are working with one of the instructors to build up to a non stop 10k, hopefully by the end of the Summer, ready for the new season if races start again!
> 
> 3 miles tonight and felt ok, loving being back on the trails, as is Woody and the drizzle kept it cool enough. Starting to feel like my stride is getting better when I'm out which can only be a good thing and now consistently doing non stop 5ks. For me this is just a huge thing.
> 
> When I can going to go and get a gait analysis done again as I'm sure running trails has strengthened my ankles and I run with less overpronation. Will be interested to see.
> 
> View attachment 443688


That's fantastic! It's not so bad now but when I first started running I found the first 5k was always a struggle, everything hurt, my breathing was all over the place so if you are consistently doing 5k with no stops that's brilliant. I started to stretch out the distance and never felt bad about walking hills when I was upping the distance!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Amazing! If I can do my first 10k race in 90mins, I'll be happy
> 
> A group of us from the canicross group are working with one of the instructors to build up to a non stop 10k, hopefully by the end of the Summer, ready for the new season if races start again!
> 
> 3 miles tonight and felt ok, loving being back on the trails, as is Woody and the drizzle kept it cool enough. Starting to feel like my stride is getting better when I'm out which can only be a good thing and now consistently doing non stop 5ks. For me this is just a huge thing.
> 
> When I can going to go and get a gait analysis done again as I'm sure running trails has strengthened my ankles and I run with less overpronation. Will be interested to see.
> 
> View attachment 443688


That's good you have a group to train with. When I first started running I had a few glasses of wine and signed up for a cancer research 10km. I hadn't run before but thought I was fit as I went to the gym. I was not. I struggled to run to the end of the road. I managed to train and finished in under an hour and haven't stopped running since.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Sorry about your eye @Boxer123
> 
> Quick 3.5 for me this morning, got out late and was completely soaked with sweat by the time I got back. It's so crazy humid!


Thsnk you it is so far behaving this morning I've kept my sunglasses on even though it's raining. 3.6 miles through the woods. I accidentally caught Loki with my foot oh the look I got. I'm going straight to hell for kicking baby boxers.


----------



## Ringypie

Think I’m addicted to running! I was going to go for a gentle trot down to put Ringo to bed (2 miles) ended up doing 4 and feeing like I wanted to keep going even though I’d had a flatwork lesson with Ringo this morning!


----------



## Ringypie

Omg!! I'm going to have to start wearing my new shoes as the bounce has gone in my current ones. Then this came up on Facebook. This is the latest model of the shoes I wear (I am several models behind to save £££). Aren't they gorgeous! How long till they are in the sale!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Omg!! I'm going to have to start wearing my new shoes as the bounce has gone in my current ones. Then this came up on Facebook. This is the latest model of the shoes I wear (I am several models behind to save £££). Aren't they gorgeous! How long till they are in the sale!!!!
> View attachment 443759


Go in treat yourself.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Omg!! I'm going to have to start wearing my new shoes as the bounce has gone in my current ones. Then this came up on Facebook. This is the latest model of the shoes I wear (I am several models behind to save £££). Aren't they gorgeous! How long till they are in the sale!!!!
> View attachment 443759


Gorgeous colour, I would just have to get them for that reason!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Go in treat yourself.





MissKittyKat said:


> Gorgeous colour, I would just have to get them for that reason!


You enablers!  The sensible side of me says go for the 26's, next model up from the ones I wear and they are on sale but I don't like the colours  these are much nicer! Also it's pretty similar to Ringo's jumping colours. Think I'd better wait a bit and see if anywhere has any offers (also running heroes looks as though it will have a 20% off asics offer coming up soon) but they are definitely top of my wants list!
I've just found the new pair I got when asics had that Easter 30% off sale items weekend, it's time for them to take over all but my shortest runs I think so I do NEED a spare pair!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You enablers!  The sensible side of me says go for the 26's, next model up from the ones I wear and they are on sale but I don't like the colours  these are much nicer! Also it's pretty similar to Ringo's jumping colours. Think I'd better wait a bit and see if anywhere has any offers (also running heroes looks as though it will have a 20% off asics offer coming up soon) but they are definitely top of my wants list!
> I've just found the new pair I got when asics had that Easter 30% off sale items weekend, it's time for them to take over all but my shortest runs I think so I do NEED a spare pair!


You can never have to many trainers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning, not been around much, sorry. Woke up at 4am, couldn’t sleep, so me and hubby went for a run at 4:45, it was beautiful and such a lovely temperature! Only 3.25 miles and I feel shattered so it was not exactly dynamic but still...And of course, I could absolutely go to sleep now, but I must get ready for work now. It’s got to be better than yesterday was...fingers crossed anyway  Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning, not been around much, sorry. Woke up at 4am, couldn't sleep, so me and hubby went for a run at 4:45, it was beautiful and such a lovely temperature! Only 3.25 miles and I feel shattered so it was not exactly dynamic but still...And of course, I could absolutely go to sleep now, but I must get ready for work now. It's got to be better than yesterday was...fingers crossed anyway  Have a great day everyone.


Don't want to like your post as work is still clearly tough. I've had to change my thinking and accept I can only do my best otherwise the school will loose me through Illness and that will definitely have more impact.

Look after yourself today x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning, not been around much, sorry. Woke up at 4am, couldn't sleep, so me and hubby went for a run at 4:45, it was beautiful and such a lovely temperature! Only 3.25 miles and I feel shattered so it was not exactly dynamic but still...And of course, I could absolutely go to sleep now, but I must get ready for work now. It's got to be better than yesterday was...fingers crossed anyway  Have a great day everyone.


I love running before work because even if the day is a stinker you have had a good start. I hope your day isn't to stinky though.


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles this morning. Up at 5 took the boys up the field then out for a run.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good morning, not been around much, sorry. Woke up at 4am, couldn't sleep, so me and hubby went for a run at 4:45, it was beautiful and such a lovely temperature! Only 3.25 miles and I feel shattered so it was not exactly dynamic but still...And of course, I could absolutely go to sleep now, but I must get ready for work now. It's got to be better than yesterday was...fingers crossed anyway  Have a great day everyone.





Boxer123 said:


> 5.5 miles this morning. Up at 5 took the boys up the field then out for a run.


Gosh you two early birds!! I would struggle to function enough to run at that time in the morning! Mucking Ringo out before breakfast is enough exercise for me!

Hope you have a better day today @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Gosh you two early birds!! I would struggle to function enough to run at that time in the morning! Mucking Ringo out before breakfast is enough exercise for me!
> 
> Hope you have a better day today @Mrs Funkin


I never used to but boxers have changed my body clock. We do go to bed very early !


----------



## Boxer123

Are you ready for Monday @Ringypie ? Do I need new trainers is the question I'm asking ?

I have jelly babies to keep me going, I've linked my garmin I hope. I don't really have a plan going to aim for 10 miles a day ish. I'm taking this Sunday of running to rest the legs. Loki will join me for some miles so he is getting in some rest before the event.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443841
> Are you ready for Monday @Ringypie ? Do I need new trainers is the question I'm asking ?
> 
> I have jelly babies to keep me going, I've linked my garmin I hope. I don't really have a plan going to aim for 10 miles a day ish. I'm taking this Sunday of running to rest the legs. Loki will join me for some miles so he is getting in some rest before the event.


Yes to new trainers!! (Of course I'm going to say that!!)

Just a gentle 2 miles for me today, giving myself a few easier days before next week. Think I'm all set, I've cracked open my new trainers, will do a run in then tomorrow to make sure they are ok before next week. My existing ones really don't have much bounce left (trying to persuade hubby to buy the pretty ones to line up for later!).
I don't really have a plan, was thinking along the same lines as you although I have Friday off work so I can do a long one then in case I need to catch up on some miles.
I'm quite excited about it - I love a challenge (may not feel quite the same by this time next week!)


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Yes to new trainers!! (Of course I'm going to say that!!)
> 
> Just a gentle 2 miles for me today, giving myself a few easier days before next week. Think I'm all set, I've cracked open my new trainers, will do a run in then tomorrow to make sure they are ok before next week. My existing ones really don't have much bounce left (trying to persuade hubby to buy the pretty ones to line up for later!).
> I don't really have a plan, was thinking along the same lines as you although I have Friday off work so I can do a long one then in case I need to catch up on some miles.
> I'm quite excited about it - I love a challenge (may not feel quite the same by this time next week!)


Yes I am looking forward to it but think I will be very tired and hungry.


----------



## Boxer123

Oh and I have bought new trainers


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh and I have bought new trainers


You can't say that without sharing a picture!! We need to admire them!


----------



## Boxer123

Inspired by @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443865
> Inspired by @Mrs Funkin


Ooh very nice! Guess what hubby has just bought me  partly because I've encouraged him to try support shoes as I can see him rolling his feet as he runs and he's getting calf tightness and pain. Googling suggested pronating could be causing his symptoms  so he's bought us both new shoes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh @Boxer123 how exciting  Great colour combo too.

@Ringypie you are lucky woman!

Happy New Shoes, you two!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh @Boxer123 how exciting  Great colour combo too.
> 
> @Ringypie you are lucky woman!
> 
> Happy New Shoes, you two!


I feel spoiled and very lucky!!


----------



## Boxer123

No excuse for not running now !


----------



## immum

Oh I want new shoes too now!
My current gt2000's I got for Christmas are still fine, but I do find them harder in the bottom than previous pairs I've had. Could definitely do with more 'bounce' but still with the support. Also thinking about trail shoes too, as it was a bit slippy in the woods last night after all the rain we've had.
Poured with rain for over an hour before we ran last night, so was hoping it would be a bit cooler when it stopped, but no! Did 6.1 miles and it was soo humid. I was absolutely dripping when I got back.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh I want new shoes too now!
> My current gt2000's I got for Christmas are still fine, but I do find them harder in the bottom than previous pairs I've had. Could definitely do with more 'bounce' but still with the support. Also thinking about trail shoes too, as it was a bit slippy in the woods last night after all the rain we've had.
> Poured with rain for over an hour before we ran last night, so was hoping it would be a bit cooler when it stopped, but no! Did 6.1 miles and it was soo humid. I was absolutely dripping when I got back.


I really like my trail shoes especially after the wet winter we just had. It's useful for trail runs. 
6 miles this morning then half a mile to drop the car for the mot.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Oh I want new shoes too now!
> My current gt2000's I got for Christmas are still fine, but I do find them harder in the bottom than previous pairs I've had. Could definitely do with more 'bounce' but still with the support. Also thinking about trail shoes too, as it was a bit slippy in the woods last night after all the rain we've had.
> Poured with rain for over an hour before we ran last night, so was hoping it would be a bit cooler when it stopped, but no! Did 6.1 miles and it was soo humid. I was absolutely dripping when I got back.


Do you log your miles in your shoes? I've found it quite useful so I can see how many miles they have done. My existing ones have suddenly lost all their bounce and feel like having planks of wood attached to my feet.
I love my trail shoes, ran on the moor in road shoes once, never again - I was sliding everywhere and could feel all the rocks too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a nice run this morning, end of the Prom and back for a little 4.2 miles - wind was starting to build, so headwind in the way out there and I went early (not as early as yesterday tho!), husband on his first regular group bike ride since lockdown started, so no running company this morning. I actually like running on my own, thinking about things...

Have a lovely Friday everyone, I’m so happy to be off today, that was a dreadful week and I don’t work full time! I’d be under a bus if I did...I’d honestly never cope.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Had a nice run this morning, end of the Prom and back for a little 4.2 miles - wind was starting to build, so headwind in the way out there and I went early (not as early as yesterday tho!), husband on his first regular group bike ride since lockdown started, so no running company this morning. I actually like running on my own, thinking about things...
> 
> Have a lovely Friday everyone, I'm so happy to be off today, that was a dreadful week and I don't work full time! I'd be under a bus if I did...I'd honestly never cope.


I'm glad you are off put your feet up and relax.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Do you log your miles in your shoes? I've found it quite useful so I can see how many miles they have done. My existing ones have suddenly lost all their bounce and feel like having planks of wood attached to my feet.
> I love my trail shoes, ran on the moor in road shoes once, never again - I was sliding everywhere and could feel all the rocks too.


Well according to Strava I've done 335 miles in these shoes. I think they're supposed to be good for about 500? These have always been harder than my others though, even though I always buy gt-2000. Would you recommend the kayano's @Ringypie ? Are they support shoes? Which trail shoes do you have?


----------



## Boxer123

I have the inov 8 train shoes nice and comfy.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well according to Strava I've done 335 miles in these shoes. I think they're supposed to be good for about 500? These have always been harder than my others though, even though I always buy gt-2000. Would you recommend the kayano's @Ringypie ? Are they support shoes? Which trail shoes do you have?


My shoes are at 315 miles and I'm pretty much retiring them now, the bounce has mostly gone - especially as the distance goes on. The Kayanos are support shoes, I'm happy with them although I have to go up a size. 
My trail shoes are also asics, fujitrabuco. They have support and a nice tough sole so I don't feel the rocks. Reading the reviews on these I went up to a size 6 as apparently they aren't very generous (normal shoes I'm a 4-5). If you have to go through water I would avoid the gore tex ones as they fill up with water and it takes longer to come out - although they would be good to keep feet dry if water is only shallow or you go through wet grass.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> My shoes are at 315 miles and I'm pretty much retiring them now, the bounce has mostly gone - especially as the distance goes on. The Kayanos are support shoes, I'm happy with them although I have to go up a size.
> My trail shoes are also asics, fujitrabuco. They have support and a nice tough sole so I don't feel the rocks. Reading the reviews on these I went up to a size 6 as apparently they aren't very generous (normal shoes I'm a 4-5). If you have to go through water I would avoid the gore tex ones as they fill up with water and it takes longer to come out - although they would be good to keep feet dry if water is only shallow or you go through wet grass.


Thanks for the info, I'll have a look....


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Thanks for the info, I'll have a look....


https://outlet.asics.com/gb/en-gb/gel-fujitrabuco-7/p/1012A180-400.html?width=Standard
these are the trail shoes (at a pretty good price )


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> https://outlet.asics.com/gb/en-gb/gel-fujitrabuco-7/p/1012A180-400.html?width=Standard
> these are the trail shoes (at a pretty good price )


Are they ok on roads too @Ringypie ? I have to run on the road to and from the woods, maybe a couple of miles in total.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Are they ok on roads too @Ringypie ? I have to run on the road to and from the woods, maybe a couple of miles in total.


I wore them to run down the road to the woods, approx 2 miles on the road and was pleasantly surprised by how cushioned their are. Only thing that felt a bit funny was the amount of tread as compared to my road shoes. I also run on a hard stony track on the moors and they felt comfortable up there.


----------



## immum

Just ordered the fujitrabuco's! Went for the goretex ones as I preferred the plain black, shouldn't be a problem, I have no intention of running through anything but the shallowest puddles. Got 20% student discount too thanks to my daughter! Can't justify buying road shoes aswell at the moment, but hope the student discount is still available when I do.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So many new shoes  

You do know that ladies generally get excited about Manalo Blanik's don't you hahahahaha, I love that we are pleased by running shoes.


----------



## immum

Look what just arrived in the post! T-shirt is rather large, but I didn't know what size to order, it's still wearable.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So many new shoes
> 
> You do know that ladies generally get excited about Manalo Blanik's don't you hahahahaha, I love that we are pleased by running shoes.


You started it!!


----------



## O2.0

Managed a run every day this week until today. OH is off so we slept in and by 9am it was already above 90 with 90% humidity so I opted for a walk instead of a run. Even Bates was looking at me like "yeah, no" when I tried to coax him for a short walk.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Managed a run every day this week until today. OH is off so we slept in and by 9am it was already above 90 with 90% humidity so I opted for a walk instead of a run. Even Bates was looking at me like "yeah, no" when I tried to coax him for a short walk.


Bates is wise I don't know how you can bare that heat.


----------



## Boxer123

Gels have arrived and hair band for crazy hair in eyes. Does anyone have wrap around sunglasses for running? After the fly incident I'm feeling vulnerable.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 443964
> Gels have arrived and hair band for crazy hair in eyes. Does anyone have wrap around sunglasses for running? After the fly incident I'm feeling vulnerable.


Did you see the dr?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Did you see the dr?


Yes I have drops for the scratch. The optician was so busy because of covid she ended up seeing me in her lunchbreak Wednesday because I was in so much pain.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Yes I have drops for the scratch. The optician was so busy because of covid she ended up seeing me in her lunchbreak Wednesday because I was in so much pain.


Not liking for you being in pain, but liking that you got it sorted and hopefully on the mend now


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Not liking for you being in pain, but liking that you got it sorted and hopefully on the mend now


I've ordered some sports glasses better safe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Ringypie i know  I'm just laughing to myself as I am such a useless girl!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Ringypie i know  I'm just laughing to myself as I am such a useless girl!


Make that 2 worst girls in the world 

My OH mum hates it, I think she thought she was getting the girlie daughter she didn't have! Bit late to worry now after 19yrs! X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> Make that 2 worst girls in the world
> 
> My OH mum hates it, I think she thought she was getting the girlie daughter she didn't have! Bit late to worry now after 19yrs! X


Sounds familiar! My MIL could never believe how I would leave the house without make-up on...she pretty soon realised that I only wear make-up for weddings and Very Posh Doooos  The weirdest thing in the last few days before she dies was that she didn't have her lippy on. Heh.


----------



## Ringypie

Omg I just ran a 7.09 mile! It was our running club relays and the weather was dire, pouring rain and gales. Think I was just so keen to get it over with, did just over 3 miles in 23.36 minutes!

New trainers didn't get worn due to the vileness of the weather. Poor old trainers are soggily drying on the shoe dryer

It's product review time too! I have been snacking on Tesco's finest granola squares about an hour and a half to an hour before running and I highly recommend them! I think I will be eating a lot of them next week!
If anyone is interested it's these:


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Omg I just ran a 7.09 mile! It was our running club relays and the weather was dire, pouring rain and gales. Think I was just so keen to get it over with, did just over 3 miles in 23.36 minutes!
> 
> New trainers didn't get worn due to the vileness of the weather. Poor old trainers are soggily drying on the shoe dryer
> 
> It's product review time too! I have been snacking on Tesco's finest granola squares about an hour and a half to an hour before running and I highly recommend them! I think I will be eating a lot of them next week!
> If anyone is interested it's these:
> View attachment 443969


Loving the cat pose next to them. I couldn't run that fast even if I was being chased !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds familiar! My MIL could never believe how I would leave the house without make-up on...she pretty soon realised that I only wear make-up for weddings and Very Posh Doooos  The weirdest thing in the last few days before she dies was that she didn't have her lippy on. Heh.


I'm glad it's not just me!! I am useless at makeup and get more excited over a new saddlecloth or running shoes or breeches than I do over more girly stuff (unless it's a real bargain!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bliddy heck Ringy! That's amazing  Well done! Your leggies deserve those squares for all that effort.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Loving the cat pose next to them. I couldn't run that fast even if I was being chased !


Lockdown has been good for one thing - making me run more and faster! Think it helps that I've lost almost a stone too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> I'm glad it's not just me!! I am useless at makeup and get more excited over a new saddlecloth or running shoes or breeches than I do over more girly stuff (unless it's a real bargain!).


I must confess, I do like a cat patterned handbag...and husband bought me a beautiful Ted Baker cat face shaped bag in pale pink and rose gold for Crimbo. I have two Cath Kidston cat bags too. That's my girlie "thing"


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I must confess, I do like a cat patterned handbag...and husband bought me a beautiful Ted Baker cat face shaped bag in pale pink and rose gold for Crimbo. I have two Cath Kidston cat bags too. That's my girlie "thing"


Your bag sounds really pretty, I love rose gold. Can I see a pic of it?
I like dubarry handbags and I must admit to coveting fairfax & favour boots and bags but I can barely afford to look at them let alone buy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh, I'm lying, it's pale grey and rose gold! I remember umming and ahhhing so much about the colour choice! Went for the grey in the end as it's more easy to use with lots of outfits...obviously I should have had the pink! Goops. Bad memory. I blame it on the fact that I'd normally be using it a lot going out and we haven't been out


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh gosh, I'm lying, it's pale grey and rose gold! I remember umming and ahhhing so much about the colour choice! Went for the grey in the end as it's more easy to use with lots of outfits...obviously I should have had the pink! Goops. Bad memory. I blame it on the fact that I'd normally be using it a lot going out and we haven't been out
> 
> View attachment 443970


Ooh beautiful I like that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you  I look forward to being able to use it! Hehe.


----------



## Boxer123

2.5 miles this morning that’s me done until Monday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! That was a grim grim run. The wind is predicted to get even stronger, so husband said we should go out early. We do a running club 5k each week (whatever route you like) but we needed to not run all the way up the Prom into the headwind! We decided to run to the park that parkrun is in, just over a mile away into the headwind, then do the parkrun route then home along the seafront with the tailwind  I think it's the worst run I've had in all of lockdown. Just terrible! Oh well. It's done now. It was that awful heavy drizzle that soaks you through as well, I just couldn't get going. On the plus side it came to 5.5 miles, which means I don't need to do much tomorrow to get to 20 miles for the week (just an arbitrary number but that's what I try to aim for, no idea why really) - and if the weather is dreadful (as predicted) I probably won't even bother going out. 

Right. Time for a nap! I've been awake too long already


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh! That was a grim grim run. The wind is predicted to get even stronger, so husband said we should go out early. We do a running club 5k each week (whatever route you like) but we needed to not run all the way up the Prom into the headwind! We decided to run to the park that parkrun is in, just over a mile away into the headwind, then do the parkrun route then home along the seafront with the tailwind  I think it's the worst run I've had in all of lockdown. Just terrible! Oh well. It's done now. It was that awful heavy drizzle that soaks you through as well, I just couldn't get going. On the plus side it came to 5.5 miles, which means I don't need to do much tomorrow to get to 20 miles for the week (just an arbitrary number but that's what I try to aim for, no idea why really) - and if the weather is dreadful (as predicted) I probably won't even bother going out.
> 
> Right. Time for a nap! I've been awake too long already


It's going to be even more windy tomorrow apparently. Crazy summer weather we are having.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband is quite happy as it means he can windsurf. He's having a nap now after a pre-5am-Oscar-alarm-call and he will windsurf later


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Husband is quite happy as it means he can windsurf. He's having a nap now after a pre-5am-Oscar-alarm-call and he will windsurf later


I'm glad I'm not the only one who naps. I love a nap !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one who naps. I love a nap !


Literally nothing like a nap especially after a run! Weather has been utterly foul down here. I've been being a showjumping groom today and I'm soaked!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Literally nothing like a nap especially after a run! Weather has been utterly foul down here. I've been being a showjumping groom today and I'm soaked!


Awful weather here I'm in my jammies under a blanket.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I got out of my Jim jams to go running, then got back in them again  I have to get dressed at some point as we are out for dinner and I'm responsible for the pudding. So I've done a fruit and chocolate platter, I think it looks pretty good and I can eat mostly fruit and the chocoholics can eat the choc.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got out of my Jim jams to go running, then got back in them again  I have to get dressed at some point as we are out for dinner and I'm responsible for the pudding. So I've done a fruit and chocolate platter, I think it looks pretty good and I can eat mostly fruit and the chocoholics can eat the choc.
> 
> View attachment 444026


That looks amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I got out of my Jim jams to go running, then got back in them again  I have to get dressed at some point as we are out for dinner and I'm responsible for the pudding. So I've done a fruit and chocolate platter, I think it looks pretty good and I can eat mostly fruit and the chocoholics can eat the choc.
> 
> View attachment 444026


That looks amazing!! Now home, showered and in my pyjamas with a cuppa, the best feeling!!


----------



## O2.0

Wow @Ringypie on your 7 minute mile! I think I did a few of those about 2 decades ago LOL but the best I get these days is an 8 minute mile going downhill 

5.5 for me today but again it was stupid hot even at 8am. Came back and decided to do a tiny bit of yardwork since I was already sweaty and ended up over doing in and feeling a little shaky. I've since taken a cool shower, drank a smoothie and about a gallon of water and am slowly starting to feel better. Ready for a break in the heat!! I don't mind if it would just cool off a little at night but we don't even get below like 72 or so at night. I don't know how people used to live out here before AC!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Wow @Ringypie on your 7 minute mile! I think I did a few of those about 2 decades ago LOL but the best I get these days is an 8 minute mile going downhill
> 
> 5.5 for me today but again it was stupid hot even at 8am. Came back and decided to do a tiny bit of yardwork since I was already sweaty and ended up over doing in and feeling a little shaky. I've since taken a cool shower, drank a smoothie and about a gallon of water and am slowly starting to feel better. Ready for a break in the heat!! I don't mind if it would just cool off a little at night but we don't even get below like 72 or so at night. I don't know how people used to live out here before AC!


I was going to ask about AC at least that gives a bit of relief. I hate the heat I really want to move up north.


----------



## Boxer123

Today has been spent resting and eating carbs happy days. The plan is an early start tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

A very gentle 2 miles down to Ringo and back today. I got my new shoes out today to try them before next week. These are the ones I got a couple of months back, the ones hubby ordered haven't arrived yet as only ordered on Friday. New shoes makes me realise just how little spring the old ones had!
Someone was also pleased.....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A very gentle 2 miles down to Ringo and back today. I got my new shoes out today to try them before next week. These are the ones I got a couple of months back, the ones hubby ordered haven't arrived yet as only ordered on Friday. New shoes makes me realise just how little spring the old ones had!
> Someone was also pleased.....
> View attachment 444115
> View attachment 444116


I love your cats they are gorgeous.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy! I love how Cosmo is looking at Flint trying to get in on the box action  

I’ve had an enforced rest day due to my calf. It’s very sore. We shall see for tomorrow when I hope it will be less windy!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy! I love how Cosmo is looking at Flint trying to get in on the box action
> 
> I've had an enforced rest day due to my calf. It's very sore. We shall see for tomorrow when I hope it will be less windy!


Oh no I hope your calf feels better soon! What have you done to it? The wind was just awful again today, hope it is better next week!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No idea! It’s been locally tender on the medial aspect of the soleus, on relaxation but not on flexion, for a little while. It’s never been sore when I run but it was yesterday and I really didn’t enjoy my run I think as a result. 

I’m fed up and it’s only one missed run! I need to be able to run to get through the coming week!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No idea! It's been locally tender on the medial aspect of the soleus, on relaxation but not on flexion, for a little while. It's never been sore when I run but it was yesterday and I really didn't enjoy my run I think as a result.
> 
> I'm fed up and it's only one missed run! I need to be able to run to get through the coming week!


Get some ice on it and put your feet up. These can be very painful.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> No idea! It's been locally tender on the medial aspect of the soleus, on relaxation but not on flexion, for a little while. It's never been sore when I run but it was yesterday and I really didn't enjoy my run I think as a result.
> 
> I'm fed up and it's only one missed run! I need to be able to run to get through the coming week!


Hope it feels better after a bit of rest!

Meanwhile here is Flint in a box!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Flint! You know how to cheer me up  xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hope it feels better after a bit of rest!
> 
> Meanwhile here is Flint in a box!
> View attachment 444120


I love Flint.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flint is definitely a Cat Chat favourite


----------



## MissKittyKat

4.5 miles tonight, it was a gorgeous evening. Just a quick stop to give Woody a drink and a dip in the pond.

My watch always reads about half a mile more than others and we think its because I won't stop when Woody is having a sniff so I jog on the spot! I'll never be near the front at the canicross events so don't mind really, my aim is just to get around non stop.









I'm amazed how the small increases weekly are adding up.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 4.5 miles tonight, it was a gorgeous evening. Just a quick stop to give Woody a drink and a dip in the pond.
> 
> My watch always reads about half a mile more than others and we think its because I won't stop when Woody is having a sniff so I jog on the spot! I'll never be near the front at the canicross events so don't mind really, my aim is just to get around non stop.
> View attachment 444132
> 
> 
> I'm amazed how the small increases weekly are adding up.


That looks lovely. I'm never near the front of events prefer to take in the scenery.


----------



## Boxer123

Up at 4:55am today. Out for a beautiful run first day of race to the stones. I have had to link my garmin to this challenge and it recorded slightly differently from Strava. Normally this wouldn't bother me but I think that three quarters of a mile will mean a lot by the end of the week.

Garmin is what matters so just over 10 miles. What a gorgeous morning! I was feeling quite fresh this morning. As was Loki I think I was slowing him down. Sox came out for a couple of miles. He likes to bimble. All off road this morning.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444162
> View attachment 444156
> View attachment 444157
> View attachment 444158
> View attachment 444159
> View attachment 444160
> View attachment 444161
> Up at 4:55am today. Out for a beautiful run first day of race to the stones. I have had to link my garmin to this challenge and it recorded slightly differently from Strava. Normally this wouldn't bother me but I think that three quarters of a mile will mean a lot by the end of the week.
> 
> Garmin is what matters so just over 10 miles. What a gorgeous morning! I was feeling quite fresh this morning. As was Loki I think I was slowing him down. Sox came out for a couple of miles. He likes to bimble. All off road this morning.


Well done. I'm not going into this week feeling great - slept funny and my neck is sore and my knee feels a bit funny. Could do without niggles before a challenge like this! I'm leaving work a bit early to give me more time this evening.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done. I'm not going into this week feeling great - slept funny and my neck is sore and my knee feels a bit funny. Could do without niggles before a challenge like this! I'm leaving work a bit early to give me more time this evening.


Oh no so typical. I was running along this morning and just kept thinking how grateful I was my eye doesn't hurt anymore. I'm already starving and it's only day 1.


----------



## O2.0

Nice work @Boxer123 !
Quick 5K this morning, not quite as hot, at least a little cloud cover.
Haven't done a proper long run in forever, need to knock one out soon!


----------



## Ringypie

14 long hard miles after work today. It was hard work all the way for some reason, not the most fun! A shame because the weather was kind, not too hot, not too windy.
Now ravenous and want my bed!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 14 long hard miles after work today. It was hard work all the way for some reason, not the most fun! A shame because the weather was kind, not too hot, not too windy.
> Now ravenous and want my bed!!


Not far to go now !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Not far to go now !


Only 48 miles


----------



## Boxer123

Going to be a challenge to get the miles in tomorrow a crazy day at work. Will have to do what I can.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Only 48 miles
> View attachment 444215


----------



## Boxer123

Today is a busy one at work. Up early and took the boys to the field whilst I ran around it clocking up two miles. I then dropped them home and did a solo 8. So that’s my 10. I might head back out later but will see how I feel. Really hating the 5am start but loving the extra run time once I’m up.


----------



## immum

@Ringypie and @Boxer123 you are amazing! Great start to the challenge.
6 miles for me last night, a little bit cooler but the humidity has dropped a lot, probably due to the wind.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Ringypie and @Boxer123 you are amazing! Great start to the challenge.
> 6 miles for me last night, a little bit cooler but the humidity has dropped a lot, probably due to the wind.


.

The cooler weather is definitely helping if it was as hot as a few weeks ago I'd have been struggling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

WTG @Boxer123 @Ringypie great work


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> WTG @Boxer123 @Ringypie great work


Cheers @Mrs Funkin how is lovely Oscar ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's doing very well, thanks @Boxer123  I've been reading a few theories about how an overnight vet stay somehow "resets" behaviour, he's been eating well for the first time in a while, so maybe it did.

I'd better not have jinxed myself now!!

Here he is yesterday with Human Daddy in the office 










Thanks for asking


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> He's doing very well, thanks @Boxer123  I've been reading a few theories about how an overnight vet stay somehow "resets" behaviour, he's been eating well for the first time in a while, so maybe it did.
> 
> I'd better not have jinxed myself now!!
> 
> Here he is yesterday with Human Daddy in the office
> 
> View attachment 444272
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking


He is gorgeous bless him that is good he is eating.


----------



## Ringypie

10.6 miles today felt a bit better than yesterday’s struggle. I’m 40% of the way there and in awe of those who have already finished!
Currently a toss up between eating everything in the house or falling asleep!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Take a snack to bed - sorted


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Take a snack to bed - sorted


That would have been a good idea but I fell asleep on the sofa after I'd had my cuppa. Dragging myself to bed. Just climbed a mountain I mean the stairs!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 10.6 miles today felt a bit better than yesterday's struggle. I'm 40% of the way there and in awe of those who have already finished!
> Currently a toss up between eating everything in the house or falling asleep!


I logged on the first day around 4pm and 6 people had finished already


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I logged on the first day around 4pm and 6 people had finished already


It's nuts isn't it!! I'm rather tired this morning!


----------



## Boxer123

Day 3

Well today 12 miles on Strava 11 on garmin. Not a great run. It's raining which is fine as it's not cold however rain adds to lokis douchy powers. The fields we run through to get to the river were so muddy we pretty much crawled through. Finally got to the river and I spot a couple walking their dog. Now Loki there is no chance of getting him past and keep running (douchy) so we have to turn around and go back through the mud. Loki is spinning around in the mud like a Tasmanian devil.

Finally drop him off and pick up Sox. Sox proved to be a much better running partner. He can go off lead and bimble. Unfortunately he doesn't like going far. By this point even my knickers are wet through.

Dropped him off then out on my own wet and tired and very hungry! Curled up on the sofa now with tea.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's nuts isn't it!! I'm rather tired this morning!


I'm definitely tired a mix of running and getting up at 5am everyday. Sox refuses to even go out for a wee today just went back to bed.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444286
> Day 3
> 
> Well today 12 miles on Strava 11 on garmin. Not a great run. It's raining which is fine as it's not cold however rain adds to lokis douchy powers. The fields we run through to get to the river were so muddy we pretty much crawled through. Finally got to the river and I spot a couple walking their dog. Now Loki there is no chance of getting him past and keep running (douchy) so we have to turn around and go back through the mud. Loki is spinning around in the mud like a Tasmanian devil.
> 
> Finally drop him off and pick up Sox. Sox proved to be a much better running partner. He can go off lead and bimble. Unfortunately he doesn't like going far. By this point even my knickers are wet through.
> 
> Dropped him off then out on my own wet and tired and very hungry! Curled up on the sofa now with tea.


Omg well done! I'm waiting for my lunch to go down before I head out. It was very wet this morning and I let myself get talked into doing a flatwork session with Ringo. I hadn't planned on doing anything more than a gentle hack but he enjoyed it. He does love his work!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Omg well done! I'm waiting for my lunch to go down before I head out. It was very wet this morning and I let myself get talked into doing a flatwork session with Ringo. I hadn't planned on doing anything more than a gentle hack but he enjoyed it. He does love his work!


Bless him sounds like he enjoyed it. Enjoy your run it is a bit muggy today.


----------



## Ringypie

14 miles today. Felt better than I expected but yet again my route was shorter than I thought so I had to do lots of annoying extra bits then up and down the road 4 times to make the last 3 miles. I hate that it’s so soul destroying!!
I’m tired now - still had to put Ringo to bed as well. Never mind putting him to bed - I need my own bed!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 14 miles today. Felt better than I expected but yet again my route was shorter than I thought so I had to do lots of annoying extra bits then up and down the road 4 times to make the last 3 miles. I hate that it's so soul destroying!!
> I'm tired now - still had to put Ringo to bed as well. Never mind putting him to bed - I need my own bed!


Well done looks like a hilly route. We are all curled on the sofa with tea. I'm hoping to be done by Saturday to have Sunday off but we will see how we go.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done looks like a hilly route. We are all curled on the sofa with tea. I'm hoping to be done by Saturday to have Sunday off but we will see how we go.


The problem is there isn't really anywhere flat around here.... I'm clean and wrapped up in my pyjamas while hubby cooks dinner. I hope I don't fall asleep at the dinner table!


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.9 miles tonight, was still really humid and lots of drizzle but nice to be out running


----------



## O2.0

Still knocking out 3 and 4 milers here. Between the heat and work commitments I've found myself hurrying to finish runs in the morning. 

Did a pseudo "double" yesterday, 3 miles in the morning and 2 more in the evening. I thought I would have a tough run this morning but actually felt pretty good. May actually be getting some fitness back!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.9 miles tonight, was still really humid and lots of drizzle but nice to be out running


It is sweaty at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

So I’m officially tired. Just over 10 miles today. I’m looking forward to Saturday as I can have a lie in. I have just under 20 miles to go. Hoping to be done Saturday so I can have Sunday off. I’m quite enjoying it though the longer runs in the morning.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> So I'm officially tired. Just over 10 miles today. I'm looking forward to Saturday as I can have a lie in. I have just under 20 miles to go. Hoping to be done Saturday so I can have Sunday off. I'm quite enjoying it though the longer runs in the morning.


Super well done! No lie in for me on Saturday, being a showjumping groom again and we have to be on the road by 6.15 

11 miles for me today. I'd planned on 10 but this time my route was slightly long (which was much better than it being short and having to run around to try and make it up!). Went better than I thought it would, was really surprised I was under 10 minute miles. I could really feel every hill and felt like I was almost going backwards a few times! Legs are tired now, getting up from the sofa is going to be a challenge!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Super well done! No lie in for me on Saturday, being a showjumping groom again and we have to be on the road by 6.15
> 
> 11 miles for me today. I'd planned on 10 but this time my route was slightly long (which was much better than it being short and having to run around to try and make it up!). Went better than I thought it would, was really surprised I was under 10 minute miles. I could really feel every hill and felt like I was almost going backwards a few times! Legs are tired now, getting up from the sofa is going to be a challenge!


I did think of you today I ran up the smallest incline and nearly rolled back down. I'm definitely feeling it today. Show jumping groom sounds like a long day


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I did think of you today I ran up the smallest incline and nearly rolled back down. I'm definitely feeling it today. Show jumping groom sounds like a long day


I'm glad I'm nearly there, Yesterday was mentally tough, today was better although I'm more tired (I think the route really does matter - totally soul destroying trying to make up the distance!).
I'm hoping to be home by lunchtime. They are doing it a bit differently with everyone being given times so less hanging around. We should be finished jumping by just after 10. As soon as we are jumped horse will be cooled off and back on lorry, quick cuppa and off we go (unless she does a super round in which case we need to wait for the results). I am already planning an afternoon nap!


----------



## Ringypie

Oh and look! I love them! The photo doesn't do the colour justice, it's so pretty!


----------



## Ringypie

Today it was time to put my trail shoes on and head up over the moor.








I felt surprisingly good before I left home but my route was a slow incline all the way out. 







By mile 5 I was really feeling it, not helped by having to battle into a strong wind which got up while I was out. Pushed on focussing on how good it would feel to have a mostly downhill last half.
Felt so much better when I turned and headed for home. The sun came out and the wind was behind me.








Off we went again with Ringoberry whispering encouragement in my ear. I was so relieved to run back down off the moor and home. 13.5 miles in total and that took me over the finish line for the 100k virtual race to the stones. I'm so proud of myself - we had 7 days to complete the challenge and I did it in 5.
I'm showered and have already had 2 cups of tea and a bacon sandwich. Plan for the afternoon is a nice long nap!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant stuff Ringy  What a woman! I hope you are chuffed to bits.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Today it was time to put my trail shoes on and head up over the moor.
> View attachment 444445
> 
> I felt surprisingly good before I left home but my route was a slow incline all the way out.
> View attachment 444449
> By mile 5 I was really feeling it, not helped by having to battle into a strong wind which got up while I was out. Pushed on focussing on how good it would feel to have a mostly downhill last half.
> Felt so much better when I turned and headed for home. The sun came out and the wind was behind me.
> View attachment 444446
> 
> Off we went again with Ringoberry whispering encouragement in my ear. I was so relieved to run back down off the moor and home. 13.5 miles in total and that took me over the finish line for the 100k virtual race to the stones. I'm so proud of myself - we had 7 days to complete the challenge and I did it in 5.
> I'm showered and have already had 2 cups of tea and a bacon sandwich. Plan for the afternoon is a nice long nap!
> View attachment 444447


Yay well done ! Love the trainers. Nothing better than a nap. I have 11 miles to go clean run out of time today couldn't get up at 5 am again but am off work tomorrow. Did you order a t shirt in the end?


----------



## Boxer123

You will definitely smash London when it happens.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yay well done ! Love the trainers. Nothing better than a nap. I have 11 miles to go clean run out of time today couldn't get up at 5 am again but am off work tomorrow. Did you order a t shirt in the end?


I'm thrilled and surprised my legs held up as well as they did!
I did order a t shirt - hope it arrives soon! Nice to have a memento of the pain I've gone through!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm thrilled and surprised my legs held up as well as they did!
> I did order a t shirt - hope it arrives soon! Nice to have a memento of the pain I've gone through!!


I'm surprised I thought I'd be more tired my legs felt quite fresh this morning but then I only did about 6 miles.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Today it was time to put my trail shoes on and head up over the moor.
> View attachment 444445
> 
> I felt surprisingly good before I left home but my route was a slow incline all the way out.
> View attachment 444449
> By mile 5 I was really feeling it, not helped by having to battle into a strong wind which got up while I was out. Pushed on focussing on how good it would feel to have a mostly downhill last half.
> Felt so much better when I turned and headed for home. The sun came out and the wind was behind me.
> View attachment 444446
> 
> Off we went again with Ringoberry whispering encouragement in my ear. I was so relieved to run back down off the moor and home. 13.5 miles in total and that took me over the finish line for the 100k virtual race to the stones. I'm so proud of myself - we had 7 days to complete the challenge and I did it in 5.
> I'm showered and have already had 2 cups of tea and a bacon sandwich. Plan for the afternoon is a nice long nap!
> View attachment 444447


Amazing!
That must feel super special.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Amazing!
> That must feel super special.


It really does. I'm not an ultra runner, I've never run further than 20 miles in one go (London training) and 26 miles split over the weekend we should have run London so I didn't know whether I would be able to do the distance in the full 7 days - especially as I worked Monday, Tuesday and yesterday! I did have a little tear in my eye as I stopped my watch!


----------



## Boxer123

Are you tempted to do an ultra now @Ringypie ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Are you tempted to do an ultra now @Ringypie ?


 I'm not sure. Problem is the time needed for training when I've got Ringo to think about too. I'd like to do one for the experience but while Ringo is still fit and active I'm not sure it would be fair on him - just training for London was taking up a lot of time and meant I had to give up one weekend day every week for a long run and couldn't ride as well.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm not sure. Problem is the time needed for training when I've got Ringo to think about too. I'd like to do one for the experience but while Ringo is still fit and active I'm not sure it would be fair on him - just training for London was taking up a lot of time and meant I had to give up one weekend day every week for a long run and couldn't ride as well.


50 miles is a lot of training but I think if you took on a 31 miler it's about the same as a marathon. I like the ultras as it's nice and friendly and less people to trip over.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 50 miles is a lot of training but I think if you took on a 31 miler it's about the same as a marathon. I like the ultras as it's nice and friendly and less people to trip over.


I do like the idea of the challenge.... as you've probably noticed I do like a challenge!
I noticed the difference when we did a White Star race - compared to club road races (and some off road ones too - particularly when some woman shoved me into a gorse bush) people were there for the experience rather than seeming as competitive. I've been scowled at for overtaking before which seems really odd - it's not as though I run fast enough to even win an age group prize so what does one place here or there matter?!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I do like the idea of the challenge.... as you've probably noticed I do like a challenge!
> I noticed the difference when we did a White Star race - compared to club road races (and some off road ones too - particularly when some woman shoved me into a gorse bush) people were there for the experience rather than seeming as competitive. I've been scowled at for overtaking before which seems really odd - it's not as though I run fast enough to even win an age group prize so what does one place here or there matter?!


Can't believe someone shoved you in a bush. I think people do get funny about place even if they don't win. I so slow I just bimble at the back


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Can't believe someone shoved you in a bush. I think people do get funny about place even if they don't win. I so slow I just bimble at the back


We were running downhill on a narrow track - there was a long line of us all running at the same speed which was obviously too slow for her! She shoved a few of us out of the way before realising she couldn't get past everyone. The silly thing is if she'd asked I would have let her past - but in a line like that on a narrow path there really is no point!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I'm done 13 miles this morning challenge complete. I'm surprised I thought I'd be more tired. It was a bit hard with work getting up at 5am one day I literally ran through the front door into a teams meeting. The joys of working from home no one knows you stink.

I'm looking forward to the summer holidays no rushing hopefully i can get the training in.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444528
> Well I'm done 13 miles this morning challenge complete. I'm surprised I thought I'd be more tired. It was a bit hard with work getting up at 5am one day I literally ran through the front door into a teams meeting. The joys of working from home no one knows you stink.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the summer holidays no rushing hopefully i can get the training in.


That's fantastic well done!! I was tired walking around the show ground this morning. Must admit I was very glad to not have to run again today!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's fantastic well done!! I was tired walking around the show ground this morning. Must admit I was very glad to not have to run again today!!


Tomorrow is a duvet day. I've booked the field for the boys and then we will come home and rest. I just had a little nap.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444528
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to the summer holidays no rushing hopefully i can get the training in.


Me too . After tomorrow only 3 more weeks of the 10k training plan, it seems to be going so fast and can spend the Summer practicing!

I didn't think I wanted to increase pace but just focus on distance but that was when a 5k was tough so going to try and keep aiming for the 35min 5k in prep for the new canicross season, fingers crossed.

Went out this morning and just felt shocking, think I could have walked faster. Never mind.

I did do my 3 hill repeats which were part of this week's plan and Queens fat bottomed girls came on whilst I was doing them which was quite amusing


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Me too . After tomorrow only 3 more weeks of the 10k training plan, it seems to be going so fast and can spend the Summer practicing!
> 
> I didn't think I wanted to increase pace but just focus on distance but that was when a 5k was tough so going to try and keep aiming for the 35min 5k in prep for the new canicross season, fingers crossed.
> 
> Went out this morning and just felt shocking, think I could have walked faster. Never mind.
> 
> I did do my 3 hill repeats which were part of this week's plan and Queens fat bottomed girls came on whilst I was doing them which was quite amusing


Are you going to get a break over the summer. I have days where it just doesn't happen it's always fun when I'm struggling along walking and Loki is just walking next to me.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Are you going to get a break over the summer. I have days where it just doesn't happen it's always fun when I'm struggling along walking and Loki is just walking next to me.


Yes thanks.

School governors have agreed we can shut over the Summer so it will just be the usual work that teachers do in the summer which no one thinks we do 

Roll on Friday!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes thanks.
> 
> School governors have agreed we can shut over the Summer so it will just be the usual work that teachers do in the summer which no one thinks we do
> 
> Roll on Friday!


That's good you need a break. We will still be going until the Tuesday. I'm ready for a break.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Felt so much better on my run compared to yesterday.

Was at a pace that I haven't seen in a while. Working hard to eat right and hydrate the day before and then have a banana and seed type bar before I go out. We are currently treating our Sunday runs as races. These are the ones where we increase our distance.

I do have to stop drinking by 6pm otherwise I need the toilet all night, twice is bad enough. Hoping my body will get used to it eventually!

5 miles today only 1.4 left to go!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Felt so much better on my run compared to yesterday.
> 
> Was at a pace that I haven't seen in a while. Working hard to eat right and hydrate the day before and then have a banana and seed type bar before I go out. We are currently treating our Sunday runs as races. These are the ones where we increase our distance.
> 
> I do have to stop drinking by 6pm otherwise I need the toilet all night, twice is bad enough. Hoping my body will get used to it eventually!
> 
> 5 miles today only 1.4 left to go!


Looks like a good run. I'm the same with the toilet and mines downstairs which is a real pain !


----------



## O2.0

Oh well done Ringy and Boxer!!! I'm barely logging 30 miles a week these days, you've both inspired me to up my game! I miss the long runs!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh well done Ringy and Boxer!!! I'm barely logging 30 miles a week these days, you've both inspired me to up my game! I miss the long runs!


I think having the virtual challenge really pushed me on otherwise I wouldn't have been out of bed.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think having the virtual challenge really pushed me on otherwise I wouldn't have been out of bed.


It definitely pushed me! I had no idea whether I would be capable of running that distance particularly after work most days!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It definitely pushed me! I had no idea whether I would be capable of running that distance particularly after work most days!


Anything for a shiny medal I'm like a magpie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Downside: lowest mileage week in a long time

Upside: did manage to get out Friday, Saturday and this morning - all short runs but at least I don’t think I’m currently more broken than I was. Three days off was mighty weird! Might see a physio this week. 

I’ve been in the sea this afternoon, so hope the cold water will help my calf! 

Good to see everyone have great runs  Well done, gang!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Downside: lowest mileage week in a long time
> 
> Upside: did manage to get out Friday, Saturday and this morning - all short runs but at least I don't think I'm currently more broken than I was. Three days off was mighty weird! Might see a physio this week.
> 
> I've been in the sea this afternoon, so hope the cold water will help my calf. Do you swim in the sea ?
> 
> Good to see everyone have great runs  Well done, gang!


Oh dear sounds sore sometimes a good sports massage can sort out a sore calf.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear sounds sore sometimes a good sports massage can sort out a sore calf.


@Mrs Funkin I love a good massage especially if it hurts!

I've got my wetsuit out bit going to give the channel a couple more weeks to warm up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My calves are pathetic! My normal massage lady always laughs at how she can barely touch my calves and she can feel them trying to run away from her! Anything else, fine. I don’t like sports massage as it’s too painful. I once had one from a tiny girl who worked with rugby players. I couldn’t actually put my sports bra on for ten days, my back was so sore where she had mangled it! That was the last massage named “sports” that I had.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Downside: lowest mileage week in a long time
> 
> Upside: did manage to get out Friday, Saturday and this morning - all short runs but at least I don't think I'm currently more broken than I was. Three days off was mighty weird! Might see a physio this week.
> 
> I've been in the sea this afternoon, so hope the cold water will help my calf!
> 
> Good to see everyone have great runs  Well done, gang!


Hope your calf mends soon!

I love a good massage especially my shoulders - they get so tight from riding and also that's where I get tight when I'm stressed.
I haven't run for 2 days! Physically I need the rest, mentally I need to run - feeling weirdly a bit down and weepy and I think it's lacking in running endorphins!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My calves are pathetic! My normal massage lady always laughs at how she can barely touch my calves and she can feel them trying to run away from her! Anything else, fine. I don't like sports massage as it's too painful. I once had one from a tiny girl who worked with rugby players. I couldn't actually put my sports bra on for ten days, my back was so sore where she had mangled it! That was the last massage named "sports" that I had.


I had shin splints years ago. Had a massage the pain at the time was crazy and I ended up bruised but it did make it better after a few days. Physio's have crazy strong hands.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran just over 4 miles this morning, averaging my “base pace”. Felt okay but it’s not right. Awaiting word from my massage lady as she has reopened today (hurrah!). 

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Boxer123

Just a walk for me today resting tired legs. Hopefully back out tomorrow. Was glorious staying in bed until 6 today.


----------



## Ringypie

I couldn’t run today as had a work meeting this evening and it was just too tight to do Ringo, run and eat as well. Shame because my head really needed it! Out tomorrow after work though which should be nice although I do feel a bit stiff.


----------



## immum

Congratulations @Ringypie and @Boxer123 ! Great achievement, no way could I have done anything like that. I can't even manage 2 days in a row short distance.
@Mrs Funkin I hope your calf mends soon. I have ongoing niggling hamstring tendonitis since last September! Had 6 months of physio and stuck religously to my exercises, but it's never completely gone away. Think it's something I'll just have to put up with now, it never gets any worse now, and doesn't stop me doing anything. One of the joys of getting older I suppose!
Ran Friday last week instead of Thursday as was peeing down with rain. Did a comfortable 6.4 miles, rather warm but not very humid. 2 10 mile bike rides at the weekend as usual then 6 miles last night in the rain. It was lovely, not too heavy, just enough to keep cool.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Congratulations @Ringypie and @Boxer123 ! Great achievement, no way could I have done anything like that. I can't even manage 2 days in a row short distance.
> @Mrs Funkin I hope your calf mends soon. I have ongoing niggling hamstring tendonitis since last September! Had 6 months of physio and stuck religously to my exercises, but it's never completely gone away. Think it's something I'll just have to put up with now, it never gets any worse now, and doesn't stop me doing anything. One of the joys of getting older I suppose!
> Ran Friday last week instead of Thursday as was peeing down with rain. Did a comfortable 6.4 miles, rather warm but not very humid. 2 10 mile bike rides at the weekend as usual then 6 miles last night in the rain. It was lovely, not too heavy, just enough to keep cool.


Thank you I'm definitely a bit tired sat last night I thought, 'I'm exhausted better go to bed' looked at the time it was twenty past eight . Third day off today but will run tomorrow I think.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Congratulations @Ringypie and @Boxer123 ! Great achievement, no way could I have done anything like that. I can't even manage 2 days in a row short distance.
> @Mrs Funkin I hope your calf mends soon. I have ongoing niggling hamstring tendonitis since last September! Had 6 months of physio and stuck religously to my exercises, but it's never completely gone away. Think it's something I'll just have to put up with now, it never gets any worse now, and doesn't stop me doing anything. One of the joys of getting older I suppose!
> Ran Friday last week instead of Thursday as was peeing down with rain. Did a comfortable 6.4 miles, rather warm but not very humid. 2 10 mile bike rides at the weekend as usual then 6 miles last night in the rain. It was lovely, not too heavy, just enough to keep cool.


Thank you I'm still a bit tired. Going to go for a run tonight as it's running club and we are finally allowed back (with precautions obviously). 
Did your new shoes turn up @immum ?


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I'm still a bit tired. Going to go for a run tonight as it's running club and we are finally allowed back (with precautions obviously).
> Did your new shoes turn up @immum ?


Yes, they did, but sadly had to return them. They fitted perfectly but I found them very hard and stiff round the ankle and back of the heel so I knew they would rub. I'm now searching for a pair of the gt-2000 trail shoes, which appear to be like gold dust in my size.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Yes, they did, but sadly had to return them. They fitted perfectly but I found them very hard and stiff round the ankle and back of the heel so I knew they would rub. I'm now searching for a pair of the gt-2000 trail shoes, which appear to be like gold dust in my size.


Ohh that's a pity - mine are so comfortable!

6 mile speed session with the running club tonight. It was the last thing I felt like doing as I was so tired and it had been an emotional day but I feel so much better for doing it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking that you feel better after your run, Ringy, not that you had an emotional day.


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry you had a difficult day @Ringypie hope today is better. You are speedy though definitely a speed session.

3.7 miles this morning. My legs were having none of it for the first two miles. I'm sleeping like the dead at the moment I think last week is catching up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I share your lack of leg enthusiasm, @Boxer123 ! All the way on the way up the Prom today (a smidge over two miles) my legs were most grumpy. On the way back they were okay. I've had my massage, she says my legs are generally in decent shape - some lumpy bits on my outer thigh and my ITB were, shall we say, ironed out. Ahem. Worst bit about my run was that I could feel something in my bra...when I was eating my brekkie, I felt it again, it was a little bug thing that took umbrage to being in there and tried to bite it's way out! I feel I will be on the AB's soon...horrible place to be bitten though. Ouch.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I share your lack of leg enthusiasm, @Boxer123 ! All the way on the way up the Prom today (a smidge over two miles) my legs were most grumpy. On the way back they were okay. I've had my massage, she says my legs are generally in decent shape - some lumpy bits on my outer thigh and my ITB were, shall we say, ironed out. Ahem. Worst bit about my run was that I could feel something in my bra...when I was eating my brekkie, I felt it again, it was a little bug thing that took umbrage to being in there and tried to bite it's way out! I feel I will be on the AB's soon...horrible place to be bitten though. Ouch.


Oh no how horrible critters in your bra. My legs we not so grumpy on the final mile. I'm counting down the days until the summer holidays now.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I share your lack of leg enthusiasm, @Boxer123 ! All the way on the way up the Prom today (a smidge over two miles) my legs were most grumpy. On the way back they were okay. I've had my massage, she says my legs are generally in decent shape - some lumpy bits on my outer thigh and my ITB were, shall we say, ironed out. Ahem. Worst bit about my run was that I could feel something in my bra...when I was eating my brekkie, I felt it again, it was a little bug thing that took umbrage to being in there and tried to bite it's way out! I feel I will be on the AB's soon...horrible place to be bitten though. Ouch.


Oh noooo things in your bra are awful! Hope the bites aren't too bad!!
The next 12 days are going to be a bit emotional for me - I'm on an urgent referral to hospital for a lump  I think I will be doing a lot of running to try and keep my mind off it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy! On the plus side, thank goodness it's now and not three months ago, so you can seen within the proper time scale. I'm so sorry, fingers crossed it's nothing. Here if you need to offload any stress that running can't help with xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy! On the plus side, thank goodness it's now and not three months ago, so you can seen within the proper time scale. I'm so sorry, fingers crossed it's nothing. Here if you need to offload any stress that running can't help with xx


Thank you - I was relieved when the doctor said the referral would be within 2 weeks so (I only saw her yesterday). Of course I always worry and think the worst so good that I only have 12 days until my appointment. Honestly this year has been the worst!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh noooo things in your bra are awful! Hope the bites aren't too bad!!
> The next 12 days are going to be a bit emotional for me - I'm on an urgent referral to hospital for a lump  I think I will be doing a lot of running to try and keep my mind off it!


Sorry to hear this @Ringypie that must be a worry if you want to talk to on me. Let's hope they get you in quick.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear this @Ringypie that must be a worry if you want to talk to on me. Let's hope they get you in quick.


Thank you my appointment is 27th - Dr said yesterday someone would be in touch about the appt - I was surprised and relieved to be called so quickly!
I had a lump on my neck years ago and had to wait months and months for an appointment with a specialist - that was just awful! (That lump was nothing - I hope this one will also be nothing to worry about).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you my appointment is 27th - Dr said yesterday someone would be in touch about the appt - I was surprised and relieved to be called so quickly!
> I had a lump on my neck years ago and had to wait months and months for an appointment with a specialist - that was just awful! (That lump was nothing - I hope this one will also be nothing to worry about).


Fingers crossed for you hopefully Flint is looking after you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If it's a breast lump, Ringy, then I'm sure you know that it is most likely (thankfully) to be a benign lump...something like 80% are, so hang onto that until your appt. Easier said than done, I know that, I really do xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you hopefully Flint is looking after you.


Flint iz napping







The siameses are better nurse maids! They prefer to spend more time with us including nap time!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> If it's a breast lump, Ringy, then I'm sure you know that it is most likely (thankfully) to be a benign lump...something like 80% are, so hang onto that until your appt. Easier said than done, I know that, I really do xx


Thank you it is and that's what I'm trying to tell myself and I'm staying away from google!!


----------



## Boxer123

He is such a funny cat where did you find him. Definitely stay away from google, eat lots of yummy food and run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Thank you it is and that's what I'm trying to tell myself and I'm staying away from google!!


Staying away from google is definitely the best option. I like @Boxer123 's advice


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> He is such a funny cat where did you find him. Definitely stay away from google, eat lots of yummy food and run.


Almost 13 years ago I wanted a pair of cats. I was drawn to siameses and saw an advert in the paper for half Siamese cats not too far away from where I was living at the time. So off I went down tiny Devon lanes with grass growing in the middle, to a beautiful ancient farm in the middle of nowhere. Sleeping by the Rayburn was a bundle of kittens. By what I know now it wasn't really the best... they had siameses and part siameses napping wherever you looked. They had had 2 litters round about the same time and the mothers were sharing so not sure who was from which litter. It wasn't cat farming, they were all loved and looked after but more somewhat careless breeding - who knows who the dad was. However the kittens (although too young by what I know now and unvaccinated) were healthy and robust.
I had already said I would like one of the two seal points that were available, and was happy to let the other kitten choose me.
From the two seal points, my darling (RIP) Pasha chose me, then this funny scraggy little silver thing detached from the cuddle puddle by the Rayburn, toddled over and looked up at me with it's crossed eyes, then climbed my leg to sit on my shoulder, then after a cuddle jumped off me straight into the cat box!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Almost 13 years ago I wanted a pair of cats. I was drawn to siameses and saw an advert in the paper for half Siamese cats not too far away from where I was living at the time. So off I went down tiny Devon lanes with grass growing in the middle, to a beautiful ancient farm in the middle of nowhere. Sleeping by the Rayburn was a bundle of kittens. By what I know now it wasn't really the best... they had siameses and part siameses napping wherever you looked. They had had 2 litters round about the same time and the mothers were sharing so not sure who was from which litter. It wasn't cat farming, they were all loved and looked after but more somewhat careless breeding - who knows who the dad was. However the kittens (although too young by what I know now and unvaccinated) were healthy and robust.
> I had already said I would like one of the two seal points that were available, and was happy to let the other kitten choose me.
> From the two seal points, my darling (RIP) Pasha chose me, then this funny scraggy little silver thing detached from the cuddle puddle by the Rayburn, toddled over and looked up at me with it's crossed eyes, then climbed my leg to sit on my shoulder, then after a cuddle jumped off me straight into the cat box!


Ha ha you had to take him home.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha you had to take him home.


I had no choice - he'd decided I was his!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Flint, that’s the best story


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhhhh I’m so excited! We’ve just signed up for a real actual race! It’s a 10k trail race and they are splitting the race so there is a 10.30 start and a 3pm start, then people are sent off in waves of up to 6 with a gap between each wave and a maximum number on the course at any one time. It’s not a race as we know it but still an opportunity to at least do something which resembles a race!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohhhhh I'm so excited! We've just signed up for a real actual race! It's a 10k trail race and they are splitting the race so there is a 10.30 start and a 3pm start, then people are sent off in waves of up to 6 with a gap between each wave and a maximum number on the course at any one time. It's not a race as we know it but still an opportunity to at least do something which resembles a race!!


Oh that's exciting what a good idea I think there will be more smaller trail runs propping up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh DOG! That reminds me, I've agreed to be the fourth runner in a trail run over the Downs, from Brighton to Worthing...last year someone else was in the team with my husband and our closest pals down here...this year the other runner is injured, so I get to join in. I'm sort of saying hooray except 1) it's on the Downs and 2) it's ten miles or so. I'm by far the weakest runner too! I'm only doing it for the burger at the end


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh that's exciting what a good idea I think there will be more smaller trail runs propping up.


I hope so - it'll be a bit strange but they seem to have thought of everything! It'll just be so nice to be able to race again - what I love most about races is running in different places that I wouldn't normally think to run around.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh DOG! That reminds me, I've agreed to be the fourth runner in a trail run over the Downs, from Brighton to Worthing...last year someone else was in the team with my husband and our closest pals down here...this year the other runner is injured, so I get to join in. I'm sort of saying hooray except 1) it's on the Downs and 2) it's ten miles or so. I'm by far the weakest runner too! I'm only doing it for the burger at the end


That sounds lovely though, when is it?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh DOG! That reminds me, I've agreed to be the fourth runner in a trail run over the Downs, from Brighton to Worthing...last year someone else was in the team with my husband and our closest pals down here...this year the other runner is injured, so I get to join in. I'm sort of saying hooray except 1) it's on the Downs and 2) it's ten miles or so. I'm by far the weakest runner too! I'm only doing it for the burger at the end


Anything for a burger.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Oh noooo things in your bra are awful! Hope the bites aren't too bad!!
> The next 12 days are going to be a bit emotional for me - I'm on an urgent referral to hospital for a lump  I think I will be doing a lot of running to try and keep my mind off it!


Will keep fingers crossed for you, running is now my go to respite which is such a surprise to me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> That sounds lovely though, when is it?


September 12th...there's a 40 mile option, a 30 mile option and then the relay of 4 x 10 miles. The relay is expensive - but obviously helps pay for everything for the mad folk doing the 40  We know the guy who organises it, he never sets out to make tonnes of money, it's more about getting people to do the events.

https://southernmultisports.my-free.website/david-lloyd-ultra-ultra-relay

(I'm reading about it now and it's making me nervous!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> Will keep fingers crossed for you, running is now my go to respite which is such a surprise to me.


It's the best thing though, isn't it? I love that you are enjoying your running so much 

I always say, "Get out there and run - I can 99% guarantee you that if you can get your shoes and sports bra on and out the door, you will not feel worse when you finish than when you started". Even a bad run still generally makes you feel better.


----------



## MissKittyKat

2.84 miles tonight It was unexpectedly humid.

Went somewhere new which was nice but so rutty from tractor tracks so had to be extra careful.


----------



## Boxer123

Well this morning run was a bit of a bust. Alarm went of at 5 but no one wanted to get up and I was getting big Loki cuddles so we went back to sleep.

Finally got out about 7 but not before I dropped a kong wobbler on my toe.

We head off then bump into Loki's spaniel friends and I ended up gossiping to my neighbour for half an hour. So didn't get far. Never mind Loki was happy to have a flirt.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's the best thing though, isn't it? I love that you are enjoying your running so much
> 
> I always say, "Get out there and run - I can 99% guarantee you that if you can get your shoes and sports bra on and out the door, you will not feel worse when you finish than when you started". Even a bad run still generally makes you feel better.


I absolutely agree with this!


----------



## immum

Oh @Ringypie so sorry to hear about your lump. Fingers crossed it turns out to be nothing. Great that you are able to actually do a race soon!
@Mrs Funkin 10 miles! Good luck. I'm sure you'll be fine. The scenery should be lovely over the downs.
I don't know what it is about legs just lately, mine are struggling too, especially with hills at the moment, they are like jelly at the top, and recovery on the flat is taking longer too. They feel completely fine when I've finished though.


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little one for me today, 2 miles via Ringo to tuck him up in bed and have lovely cuddles with him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Think I might have a day off tomorrow. Not sure. Or I might run to the container on the front and back, which is a couple of miles. Dunno  I'll decide depending what time I wake up!


----------



## Ringypie

I am BUZZING!! Had an awesome run this evening. 6.5 miles with the club. Went out with the boys, previously I’ve struggled to keep up with this group but tonight I definitely didn’t disgrace myself, and even got a strava all time top 10 finish, the one which includes men and women!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I am BUZZING!! Had an awesome run this evening. 6.5 miles with the club. Went out with the boys, previously I've struggled to keep up with this group but tonight I definitely didn't disgrace myself, and even got a strava all time top 10 finish, the one which includes men and women!!


Sounds like you kicked some butt! Great run.

@MissKittyKat you kit 10km fantastic!

4.3 miles yesterday it's quite warm lovely trot down the river. Hopefully will get out later just need to walk the chuckle brothers and pick up their food.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444986
> 
> 
> Sounds like you kicked some butt! Great run.
> 
> @MissKittyKat you kit 10km fantastic!
> 
> 4.3 miles yesterday it's quite warm lovely trot down the river. Hopefully will get out later just need to walk the chuckle brothers and pick up their food.


What a beautiful photo! Looks absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I am BUZZING!! Had an awesome run this evening. 6.5 miles with the club. Went out with the boys, previously I've struggled to keep up with this group but tonight I definitely didn't disgrace myself, and even got a strava all time top 10 finish, the one which includes men and women!!


Yay


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 444986
> 
> 
> Sounds like you kicked some butt! Great run.
> 
> @MissKittyKat you kit 10km fantastic!
> 
> 4.3 miles yesterday it's quite warm lovely trot down the river. Hopefully will get out later just need to walk the chuckle brothers and pick up their food.




This was a walk run to make sure we didn't get lost when we are up to running the full 10k, 5.5 mile tomorrow.

Our instructor has put too horrible hills at the end so the last bit might change but because it looks like a dinosaur on Strava it's staying as it is for now as it's affectionately called the Dino route.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Do anyone have any suggestions to stop the bitey insects.

I'm covered in bites again with at least two reacting like last time. I hate using chemicals but have had to resort to jungle formula max at the minute but don't want this to be what I have to use all the time.

All done my legs and a**e and where I have been covered up with running leggings. No bites on exposed skin!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Do anyone have any suggestions to stop the bitey insects.
> 
> I'm covered in bites again with at least two reacting like last time. I hate using chemicals but have had to resort to jungle formula max at the minute but don't want this to be what I have to use all the time.
> 
> All done my legs and a**e and where I have been covered up with running leggings. No bites on exposed skin!


Someone once suggested putting tea tree oil in my bath. I get bitten a lot !

I'm really disappointed I can't seem to run this week. Today I headed out and just felt really hungry so had to head back. Pants week for running. Back on the sofa watching the new Creepshow.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Do anyone have any suggestions to stop the bitey insects.
> 
> I'm covered in bites again with at least two reacting like last time. I hate using chemicals but have had to resort to jungle formula max at the minute but don't want this to be what I have to use all the time.
> 
> All done my legs and a**e and where I have been covered up with running leggings. No bites on exposed skin!


Oh no that's horrid! Avon skin so soft oil spray is supposed to be good - I've not tried it though.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Someone once suggested putting tea tree oil in my bath. I get bitten a lot !
> 
> I'm really disappointed I can't seem to run this week. Today I headed out and just felt really hungry so had to head back. Pants week for running. Back on the sofa watching the new Creepshow.


Still recovering from our crazy week perhaps? Sometimes just need to put your feet up and rest for a bit. Are you drinking enough water?


----------



## Ringypie

Got home from Ringo this morning to my referral letter from the hospital :Meh head not in a very good place at all so I went out and did 15 miles to try and find a bit of mental peace. I just wish I could not dwell on worst case scenarios!! Try to think of other things but keep coming back to it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Someone once suggested putting tea tree oil in my bath. I get bitten a lot !
> 
> I'm really disappointed I can't seem to run this week. Today I headed out and just felt really hungry so had to head back. Pants week for running. Back on the sofa watching the new Creepshow.





Ringypie said:


> Oh no that's horrid! Avon skin so soft oil spray is supposed to be good - I've not tried it though.


Thanks for the suggestions, willing to try anything x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Got home from Ringo this morning to my referral letter from the hospital :Meh head not in a very good place at all so I went out and did 15 miles to try and find a bit of mental peace. I just wish I could not dwell on worst case scenarios!! Try to think of other things but keep coming back to it.


Hopefully your appointment isn't too far away


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Hopefully your appointment isn't too far away


A week on Monday thank goodness!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Got home from Ringo this morning to my referral letter from the hospital :Meh head not in a very good place at all so I went out and did 15 miles to try and find a bit of mental peace. I just wish I could not dwell on worst case scenarios!! Try to think of other things but keep coming back to it.





Ringypie said:


> It's very easy for me to say not to worry but of course your going to worry. Can you give yourself a time in the day to worry maybe a 30 minute worry session. Sorry you are going through this. I hope hubby is there to listen it must be very scary.
> 
> Still recovering from our crazy week perhaps? Sometimes just need to put your feet up and rest for a bit. Are you drinking enough water?


No is the answer and I don't think I ate enough. Work has been crazy and training Loki I think I try and squeeze in to much.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> No is the answer and I don't think I ate enough. Work has been crazy and training Loki I think I try and squeeze in to much.


Be kind to yourself then, have a rest get some nice food into you and hopefully you'll feel more like yourself in a few days.


----------



## MissKittyKat

5.5 miles today, it was tough but we got around. Full 10k next week and then we are going to have a pretend race to give us a base time for the actual canicross race.

It will be much easier in the winter as I struggled today with the heat. Also let Woody free run in sections as it was too much to pull my sorry a** around


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 5.5 miles today, it was tough but we got around. Full 10k next week and then we are going to have a pretend race to give us a base time for the actual canicross race.
> 
> It will be much easier in the winter as I struggled today with the heat. Also let Woody free run in sections as it was too much to pull my sorry a** around


Well done! It's funny isn't it - I'm quite happy with the heat as long as I have water, I really struggle in the winter!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 5.5 miles today, it was tough but we got around. Full 10k next week and then we are going to have a pretend race to give us a base time for the actual canicross race.
> 
> It will be much easier in the winter as I struggled today with the heat. Also let Woody free run in sections as it was too much to pull my sorry a** around


Ha ha just imagining you on a skateboard being pulled around. I struggle in the summer winter is my friend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat  Awesome stuff with Woody.

@Ringypie I think it's nigh impossible to not dwell and worry about "what ifs" and "worst case scenarios" - you just have to do your best to keep it under control. I won't say don't worry, I will just say try to manage it, try not to let it run away with you and try to keep some time for yourself to allow your brain to process all the stuff whizzing around it.

To you Ringy and also to @Boxer123 I am fully onboard with the "Be kind to yourself" sentiment. Super important (and I shall try to remind myself of this, too! I'm a work in progress when it comes to trying to like myself!).


----------



## Boxer123

Very true @Mrs Funkin i am often quite hard on myself. My divorce goes through this week which is good but I still have a lot in said which I'm unlikely to say so am carrying a lot of angry which I'm working on.

I didn't run today it was my nieces 3 rd birthday so I took her present to her at my mums. I had my first human cuddle in 6 months she wrapped her little arms around my neck and said ' I missed you'.

Then I came home and took the boys out. Loki had a play with his girlfriend she was in her owners car and they were pulling out the drive. I could hear her barking Loki sat and waited. So her owner stopped the car and out she jumped. Loki was chuffed. Having a cuddle watching a film now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I'm not liking the unsaid things though, I'm a great believer in saying what you feel. Not to be rude or hard just to not let things grind you down, really).


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445115
> View attachment 445116
> Very true @Mrs Funkin i am often quite hard on myself. My divorce goes through this week which is good but I still have a lot in said which I'm unlikely to say so am carrying a lot of angry which I'm working on.
> 
> I didn't run today it was my nieces 3 rd birthday so I took her present to her at my mums. I had my first human cuddle in 6 months she wrapped her little arms around my neck and said ' I missed you'.
> 
> Then I came home and took the boys out. Loki had a play with his girlfriend she was in her owners car and they were pulling out the drive. I could hear her barking Loki sat and waited. So her owner stopped the car and out she jumped. Loki was chuffed. Having a cuddle watching a film now.


Sounds like it could be an emotional week. Time to draw a line under what sounds like a sad and hurtful time in your life. We are all here for you if you need to have a rant.

Sounds lovely seeing your niece again after so long, and a lovely dog walk too!


----------



## O2.0

Just wanted to pop in and share some love, sounds like a lot of stuff going on for you ladies and I wanted you all to know even though I'm not posting on here regularly, I'm thinking of all of you, rooting for you and sending good mojo


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and share some love, sounds like a lot of stuff going on for you ladies and I wanted you all to know even though I'm not posting on here regularly, I'm thinking of all of you, rooting for you and sending good mojo


Hope that you are well too - we miss you!


----------



## Boxer123

7.5 miles this morning very slow going Loki decided to plonk his butt down where he saw a golden retriever 3 weeks ago and refused to move. Then we bumped into my neighbour so Loki had to have cuddles. Anyway we are 150 miles into our welsh costal path challenge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @Boxer123 and Loki, too, of course  How far to go now?

@O2.0 I hope you can come back to us soon, I miss your posts. I hope all is well on your side of the pond.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @Boxer123 and Loki, too, of course  How far to go now?
> 
> @O2.0 I hope you can come back to us soon, I miss your posts. I hope all is well on your side of the pond.


Only another 714


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perfect, that'll be ticked off by the end of August then


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Perfect, that'll be ticked off by the end of August then


Ha ha next August maybe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

At the rate I run, it would be at least Spring next year for me! Keep at it


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little 2 mile trot down to Ringo today. Hubby came too and the weather was just how I like it - hot but with a gentle cool breeze! Was nice to get out in the fresh air as everywhere indoors feels really stuffy.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just a little 2 mile trot down to Ringo today. Hubby came too and the weather was just how I like it - hot but with a gentle cool breeze! Was nice to get out in the fresh air as everywhere indoors feels really stuffy.


Today was perfect running weather here i definitely like it not to hot.


----------



## immum

Sounds like a lot's going on with everyone at the moment. Stay strong.
It has been a little cooler just lately, but it's still too hot for me. And we've still got at least another couple of months of this before it starts to cool down properly. I don't remember suffering this badly in previous years, it must be my age!
Anyway, did 7 miles on Thursday, bit further than intended, and had to walk part way on a couple of hills, which I hate as I feel like a failure, but the pace was ok. Then 5.5 miles yesterday which felt better and only walked 100 paces on one hill but pace not as good overall.
My new trail shoes arrived at the weekend, so wore them last night. They are sooo comfortable, really bouncy, much better than my road shoes. I don't know if that's because they're trail shoes or that the latest version is generally more bouncy. I cuurently have gt-2000-7, which are definitely firmer than previous versions. These new ones are gt-2000-8. The colour is a bit brigter than I would normally go for, but I actually love them. I think they are only for light trails, but are perfect for what I do, I could feel them gripping even though it was quite dry in the woods last night.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Sounds like a lot's going on with everyone at the moment. Stay strong.
> It has been a little cooler just lately, but it's still too hot for me. And we've still got at least another couple of months of this before it starts to cool down properly. I don't remember suffering this badly in previous years, it must be my age!
> Anyway, did 7 miles on Thursday, bit further than intended, and had to walk part way on a couple of hills, which I hate as I feel like a failure, but the pace was ok. Then 5.5 miles yesterday which felt better and only walked 100 paces on one hill but pace not as good overall.
> My new trail shoes arrived at the weekend, so wore them last night. They are sooo comfortable, really bouncy, much better than my road shoes. I don't know if that's because they're trail shoes or that the latest version is generally more bouncy. I cuurently have gt-2000-7, which are definitely firmer than previous versions. These new ones are gt-2000-8. The colour is a bit brigter than I would normally go for, but I actually love them. I think they are only for light trails, but are perfect for what I do, I could feel them gripping even though it was quite dry in the woods last night.
> View attachment 445234


They look really funky it's good to have a bit of extra grip. Mine were great in all that mud last winter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Day off running today, serious case of the CBAs! Hopefully I’ll do a few miles in the morning...I’ve not had a day off for 11 days, so just fancied one. 

Hope you are all well and happy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Day off running today, serious case of the CBAs! Hopefully I'll do a few miles in the morning...I've not had a day off for 11 days, so just fancied one.
> 
> Hope you are all well and happy.


A gentle trot this morning first day of summer holidays tomorrow so hopefully can squeeze in a proper run.


----------



## Ringypie

8 miles tonight, a fun mix of uphill trails and downhill speedy bits on the road. It’s so lovely to be able to run with people from the club again!


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning it was toasty out I struggled a bit. Absolutely beautiful morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice  I did my "end of the Prom" and back run, so just 4.2 miles - but enough for me as I woke up really early and nearly didn't go because I felt so shattered. It was a shame to waste such a lovely morning though if I'd not gone. I've got too much to do and as a consequence have done my usual thing of, "I've got too much to do so I'll just ignore everything I need to do". Ugh. I annoy myself!


----------



## Ringypie

I've had a lovely day! Flatwork training with Ringo this morning, he worked so so hard bless him. Then home and had a lovely bacon sandwich. Decided to run down to put Ringo to bed, then realised I was so close to a milestone on my Welsh coast path challenge so went a bit further, 5 miles and was really pleased how well it went!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've had a lovely day! Flatwork training with Ringo this morning, he worked so so hard bless him. Then home and had a lovely bacon sandwich. Decided to run down to put Ringo to bed, then realised I was so close to a milestone on my Welsh coast path challenge so went a bit further, 5 miles and was really pleased how well it went!
> View attachment 445319


Well done Ringo sounds like a lovely day.


----------



## Ringypie

@Boxer123 (or anyone else!) fancy another 100k challenge?
http://www.maverick-race.com/races/2020/3/30/maverick-chamonix-endeavour-100km-virtual-challenge


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @Boxer123 (or anyone else!) fancy another 100k challenge?
> http://www.maverick-race.com/races/2020/3/30/maverick-chamonix-endeavour-100km-virtual-challenge


Oh tempting are you doing it ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh tempting are you doing it ?


I'm really tempted!! Looks as though we'd have 8 days to complete so would have a little more space to do it than last time...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll virtually cheer you both on


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm really tempted!! Looks as though we'd have 8 days to complete so would have a little more space to do it than last time...


There is a medal .... and I'm off work now.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll virtually cheer you both on


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> There is a medal .... and I'm off work now.


A medal and a goody bag... and a T-shirt if you pay a bit more! Shall we do it?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll virtually cheer you both on


Do it with us Mrs F!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A medal and a goody bag... and a T-shirt if you pay a bit more! Shall we do it?


Ok I'm in but if I end up having to buy another new pair of trainers I'm going to have to send you the bill.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Ok I'm in but if I end up having to buy another new pair of trainers I'm going to have to send you the bill.


 What a shame an excuse for new shoes!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What a shame an excuse for new shoes!!


I do not own one pair of high heels but trainers hundreds. I've signed up and linked to Strava.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Do it with us Mrs F!!


Eight miles a day is too much for me, I'll let you super-fit folk do it


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Eight miles a day is too much for me, I'll let you super-fit folk do it


I don't so much run but shamble about like a zombie. The good thing about being of work is the afternoon naps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, it's true. I had a GREAT nap today...in fairness, it was still late morning when it started


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, it's true. I had a GREAT nap today...in fairness, it was still late morning when it started


Never to early for a nap.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I don't so much run but shamble about like a zombie. The good thing about being of work is the afternoon naps.


Love an afternoon nap!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Rubbish run for me tonight but think my body has gone into shutdown since finishing school!
I've slept soooo much but think I'm coming out the other side now!!!!

Did manage the hill repeats without stopping so happy about that


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Rubbish run for me tonight but think my body has gone into shutdown since finishing school!
> I've slept soooo much but think I'm coming out the other side now!!!!
> 
> Did manage the hill repeats without stopping so happy about that
> 
> View attachment 445329


You must have needed the rest!! Well done - hill repeats are awful!!

Ive signed up for the challenge, then realised its going to be a real challenge as Monday may be a write off at the hospital then I've got holiday Thursday and Friday - but I took the holiday to spend with hubby as it's his birthday on Thursday. Looks like I will be doing a lot of running at the weekend......


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Rubbish run for me tonight but think my body has gone into shutdown since finishing school!
> I've slept soooo much but think I'm coming out the other side now!!!!
> 
> Did manage the hill repeats without stopping so happy about that
> 
> View attachment 445329


I'm the same at the end of summer term it's normally so busy with residentials and summer fetes, report writing. I remember one year the head made us all come in the first day of holidays I had so many ulcers.


----------



## Boxer123

https://www.runnersworld.com/uk/news/a33381078/guidelines-mass-participation-races-covid/

Guidelines for bigger races your not allowed to lie down at the end any more. I didn't read anything about spectators.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.runnersworld.com/uk/news/a33381078/guidelines-mass-participation-races-covid/
> 
> Guidelines for bigger races your not allowed to lie down at the end any more. I didn't read anything about spectators.


Only in the finishing chute though. I don't think I could get up again if I lay down after a long one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our running club have announced that we can't start group training yet, based on the new guidelines 

Dragged my sorry **** around 5k tonight, whilst hubster was windsurfing...and had my first takeaway since lockdown. Fish and chips from the village. Delicious  I don't think my 5k burnt enough calories to justify it though. Ahem.

@MissKittyKat obviously you needed a rest, not surprising to be fair!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our running club have announced that we can't start group training yet, based on the new guidelines
> 
> Dragged my sorry **** around 5k tonight, whilst hubster was windsurfing...and had my first takeaway since lockdown. Fish and chips from the village. Delicious  I don't think my 5k burnt enough calories to justify it though. Ahem.
> 
> @MissKittyKat obviously you needed a rest, not surprising to be fair!


That's a shame! Our club have started meeting again but we have to let them know beforehand if we are going, we meet outdoors and are split into groups of maximum of 6 (we aren't a massive club so that probably helps).
I think you deserve the fish and chips though!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our running club have announced that we can't start group training yet, based on the new guidelines
> 
> Dragged my sorry **** around 5k tonight, whilst hubster was windsurfing...and had my first takeaway since lockdown. Fish and chips from the village. Delicious  I don't think my 5k burnt enough calories to justify it though. Ahem.
> 
> @MissKittyKat obviously you needed a rest, not surprising to be fair!


That's a shame can a small group not go out ?

Day off today before the challenge starts. I got up early cleaned up might see if I can find a film to rent.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A slow run/walk this morning, already humid at 830am!

I've set myself a little challenge to run 50miles in August, the most I have done so far is 40miles which was in May.

Needed to give myself a little target to keep me motivated.

Some of the challenges you guys do are crazy


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> A slow run/walk this morning, already humid at 830am!
> 
> I've set myself a little challenge to run 50miles in August, the most I have done so far is 40miles which was in May.
> 
> Needed to give myself a little target to keep me motivated.
> 
> Some of the challenges you guys do are crazy


It is sweaty at the moment I like a challenge keeps me out of trouble.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> A slow run/walk this morning, already humid at 830am!
> 
> I've set myself a little challenge to run 50miles in August, the most I have done so far is 40miles which was in May.
> 
> Needed to give myself a little target to keep me motivated.
> 
> Some of the challenges you guys do are crazy


Well done and good luck with your challenge!
I like challenges as they give me something to focus on, and if I don't have something to aim for I feel a bit like I'm drifting. Also I do struggle with my mental health and it's so easy to not go for a run when I'm feeling down - which is of course the wrong thing to do as running makes me feel so much better! These challenges mean I need to get out even if I feel like I want to hide in a dark room!


----------



## Ringypie

Oh no I hope they mend Garmin soon! It'll make recording runs for the next challenge a bit awkward!
@Boxer123 hope you're all set and legs are feeling good for tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no I hope they mend Garmin soon! It'll make recording runs for the next challenge a bit awkward!
> @Boxer123 hope you're all set and legs are feeling good for tomorrow!


As I will ever be nice rest today boxers were sleepy so watched a couple of films and napped.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> As I will ever be nice rest today boxers were sleepy so watched a couple of films and napped.


Sounds lovely! Sadly for me I had to work but I've had a couple of days without running so hopefully I'll be feeling good tomorrow.....


----------



## Boxer123

12.5 miles overall today miles overall today. A quick mile with the boxers and then 11.5 miles on my own. Still very muggy out but cloud over head which helped. So thirsty when I got back.


----------



## Boxer123

I am here apparently!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 12.5 miles overall today miles overall today. A quick mile with the boxers and then 11.5 miles on my own. Still very muggy out but cloud over head which helped. So thirsty when I got back.


Well done! I'm just waiting for my lunch to settle before I head out. I'm hoping the rain stops too as it's pouring. I was lucky this morning - I managed to get out on Ringo in the dry, just got back to the yard when the heavens opened and it's been raining ever since.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done! I'm just waiting for my lunch to settle before I head out. I'm hoping the rain stops too as it's pouring. I was lucky this morning - I managed to get out on Ringo in the dry, just got back to the yard when the heavens opened and it's been raining ever since.


It's not to bad here just drizzle quite nice to run in.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @Boxer123 

I had another day off running yesterday as I had such a shattering day. I just couldn't drag myself out. This morning was no better, my run felt like I was a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle!

URRRGGGHHHHHH!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good work @Boxer123
> 
> I had another day off running yesterday as I had such a shattering day. I just couldn't drag myself out. This morning was no better, my run felt like I was a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle!
> 
> URRRGGGHHHHHH!


Oh dear the treacle feeling is not good!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good work @Boxer123
> 
> I had another day off running yesterday as I had such a shattering day. I just couldn't drag myself out. This morning was no better, my run felt like I was a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle!
> 
> URRRGGGHHHHHH!


Oh no the treacle feeling is horrid!

14 soggy wet miles for me today. At one point the hill fog was so thick I had no idea where I was, just had to keep following the road.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no the treacle feeling is horrid!
> 
> 14 soggy wet miles for me today. At one point the hill fog was so thick I had no idea where I was, just had to keep following the road.


Well done ' Crazy weather at the moment isn't it at least it's not roasting.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done ' Crazy weather at the moment isn't it at least it's not roasting.


It was really odd. At one point the sun came out but only in a tiny area around me so it felt like I was running in a golden bubble surrounded by fog, and it was still raining on me!


----------



## Boxer123

What is happening with Garmin at the moment ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> What is happening with Garmin at the moment ?


I think they got hacked so not allowing people to upload but can still record.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think they got hacked so not allowing people to upload but can still record.


That makes sense what a pain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ransomware attack, demanding 10 million dollars. 

Pesky.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ransomware attack, demanding 10 million dollars.
> 
> Pesky.


Indeed I don't use it as much as strava but it's helpful on longer runs.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I have an aversion to Garmin due to them making shock collers but so many have their watches.

It's weird on Strava as the activity has plummeted in my feed from others uploading stuff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love my "El Garmino" as it's called at ours...now I'm sad to read they do bad things  Thanks for the info @MissKittyKat


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love my "El Garmino" as it's called at ours...now I'm sad to read they do bad things  Thanks for the info @MissKittyKat


I did debate if to add the info as I know so many people have Garmin's and it's not really known about now shock collars are banned in the U K.


----------



## Boxer123

No I didn't know that @MissKittyKat im glad the awful things have been banned.


----------



## Boxer123

Well this morning was a bit of a disaster! My plan was to drive to the next lock of the river park up run back the long way with Loki and then return the shorter route with sox for the car. Set of with Loki but he was in full douche mode which he hasn't done for ages. Refuse to move, barking at other dogs. Then a bird flew out in front of us and he nearly ripped my arm out the socket and swatted it. It seemed unable to fly so we dithered around but it did fly away must have been stunned.

In the end I took him home the quickest route possible. I arrived sweaty and exhausted. Picked up sox who was lovely and just potters along. However am now really behind with my miles. Could go back out later but I'm in my Jammies again so it's unlikely.

Got a long hike with a friend tomorrow which I will add to my mileage then back to running Tuesday.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Completed my first trail 10k without stopping, well just 5 seconds somewhere.

Very happy 

It's taken six weeks and totally amazed! Less than the 90mins I thought it would take too.

Dependant on the weather we will be running canicross next week and then 5 months of practice as the plan is for the 10k to be on my 42nd birthday just after new year, covid dependant.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Completed my first trail 10k without stopping, well just 5 seconds somewhere.
> 
> Very happy
> 
> It's taken six weeks and totally amazed! Less than the 90mins I thought it would take too.
> 
> Dependant on the weather we will be running canicross next week and then 5 months of practice as the plan is for the 10k to be on my 42nd birthday just after new year, covid dependant.


Yay well done wouldn't know your in the 40s you look much younger.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Yay well done wouldn't know your in the 40s you look much younger.


Thanks.
Everyone says the same, I must just have a young looking face 

I generally just tell people I'm 36 and no one seems to notice Ive stopped ageing


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks.
> Everyone says the same, I must just have a young looking face
> 
> I generally just tell people I'm 36 and no one seems to notice Ive stopped ageing


I'm 37 and still occasionally get asked for ID in Tesco the boxers must keep me young.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh you're all so young, you lucky things 

@Boxer123 I'm not liking the fact you are behind on your miles, I'm liking that you got out there.

I had a running adventure this morning, course recce of what would be "my" leg in the relay. Went over badly on my ankle about two thirds of a mile in, it's apparently "mostly downhill" according to husband. Well, not according to my legs and my pace it's not! On the plus side, nearer 9.5 miles than 10 (hurrah!). We stopped at Amberley by the river for a late breakfast, so all the calories I burned were quickly replenished. Also on the plus side, I've not run that far since 2013 Brighton Marathon, so that's good. I've put some photos as I've never run on the South Downs Way before - and I've not run up a hill in years! Oh and I had my first ever outdoor wee hahahaha! I've never even had a wee during a marathon...!










Up we go!

















Sheep!










Angmering village, so glad to be off trails and rocks...!










Highdown Hill. The clue is in the name 

















More tea? Oh yes please *sluuurrrrppppp*










Home now, with ice on my ankle. I will hopefully aim to do the route another couple of times before the big day, as we went wrong a couple of times today. Apologies for all the photos, it's nice to put them somewhere


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh you're all so young, you lucky things
> 
> @Boxer123 I'm not liking the fact you are behind on your miles, I'm liking that you got out there.
> 
> I had a running adventure this morning, course recce of what would be "my" leg in the relay. Went over badly on my ankle about two thirds of a mile in, it's apparently "mostly downhill" according to husband. Well, not according to my legs and my pace it's not! On the plus side, nearer 9.5 miles than 10 (hurrah!). We stopped at Amberley by the river for a late breakfast, so all the calories I burned were quickly replenished. Also on the plus side, I've not run that far since 2013 Brighton Marathon, so that's good. I've put some photos as I've never run on the South Downs Way before - and I've not run up a hill in years! Oh and I had my first ever outdoor wee hahahaha! I've never even had a wee during a marathon...!
> 
> View attachment 445562
> 
> 
> Up we go!
> 
> View attachment 445563
> View attachment 445564
> 
> 
> Sheep!
> 
> View attachment 445565
> 
> 
> Angmering village, so glad to be off trails and rocks...!
> 
> View attachment 445566
> 
> 
> Highdown Hill. The clue is in the name
> 
> View attachment 445567
> View attachment 445568
> 
> 
> More tea? Oh yes please *sluuurrrrppppp*
> 
> View attachment 445569
> 
> 
> Home now, with ice on my ankle. I will hopefully aim to do the route another couple of times before the big day, as we went wrong a couple of times today. Apologies for all the photos, it's nice to put them somewhere


Looks amazing well done. I am a massive prude and remember my first outdoor wee I was so proud ! I hope your ankle feels better.

It was just one of those runs @Mrs Funkin that starts bad and gets worse. I'm sure that Loki has been sent to me by some higher power to teach me about patience and love.


----------



## Boxer123

Do you think now Bojo is waging war on obesity we will get money off trainers ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We can but hope!

I'm a massive prude too @Boxer123 - which is funny given my job. That was my run yesterday...started badly and got worse. Ah well, tomorrow is another day and all that.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh you're all so young, you lucky things
> 
> @Boxer123 I'm not liking the fact you are behind on your miles, I'm liking that you got out there.
> 
> I had a running adventure this morning, course recce of what would be "my" leg in the relay. Went over badly on my ankle about two thirds of a mile in, it's apparently "mostly downhill" according to husband. Well, not according to my legs and my pace it's not! On the plus side, nearer 9.5 miles than 10 (hurrah!). We stopped at Amberley by the river for a late breakfast, so all the calories I burned were quickly replenished. Also on the plus side, I've not run that far since 2013 Brighton Marathon, so that's good. I've put some photos as I've never run on the South Downs Way before - and I've not run up a hill in years! Oh and I had my first ever outdoor wee hahahaha! I've never even had a wee during a marathon...!
> 
> View attachment 445562
> 
> 
> Up we go!
> 
> View attachment 445563
> View attachment 445564
> 
> 
> Sheep!
> 
> View attachment 445565
> 
> 
> Angmering village, so glad to be off trails and rocks...!
> 
> View attachment 445566
> 
> 
> Highdown Hill. The clue is in the name
> 
> View attachment 445567
> View attachment 445568
> 
> 
> More tea? Oh yes please *sluuurrrrppppp*
> 
> View attachment 445569
> 
> 
> Home now, with ice on my ankle. I will hopefully aim to do the route another couple of times before the big day, as we went wrong a couple of times today. Apologies for all the photos, it's nice to put them somewhere


Well done! I hope your ankle is feeling better!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Completed my first trail 10k without stopping, well just 5 seconds somewhere.
> 
> Very happy
> 
> It's taken six weeks and totally amazed! Less than the 90mins I thought it would take too.
> 
> Dependant on the weather we will be running canicross next week and then 5 months of practice as the plan is for the 10k to be on my 42nd birthday just after new year, covid dependant.


Fantastic well done you!! We are almost the same age! What date is your birthday? I'll be 42 on 3rd January.


----------



## Ringypie

I'm knackered! I've done 16 miles today which puts me on 30 for the weekend. It's stopped me from overthinking and worrying about things though and I feel really quite relaxed now so hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep.
Apparently I'm at Trient where there is a pink church!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic well done you!! We are almost the same age! What date is your birthday? I'll be 42 on 3rd January.


Ha!
Proper freaky, me too!
I was meant to be born in Feb though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck Ringy, you are a MACHINE!!! Fabulous effort for the weekend


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm knackered! I've done 16 miles today which puts me on 30 for the weekend. It's stopped me from overthinking and worrying about things though and I feel really quite relaxed now so hopefully I'll get a good night's sleep.
> Apparently I'm at Trient where there is a pink church!
> View attachment 445587


I hope you do get some sleep tonight after all of that running. I hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as it can. Cup of tea now ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I hope you do get some sleep tonight after all of that running. I hope tomorrow goes as smoothly as it can. Cup of tea now ?


Thank you I'm off to our local for dinner then cuppa and can't wait to fall into bed!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> Proper freaky, me too!
> I was meant to be born in Feb though!


Ohh how funny! Double celebration it is then!


----------



## Boxer123

I hope you are ok today @Ringypie me and the boxers are thinking of you.


----------



## Boxer123

5.8 miles through the woods today I'm not doing to well with my challenge will have to see if I can catch up. Lovely walk to some shrines.

Really scary moment on the motorway it was raining heavily and my windscreen wiper snapped off so I couldn't see anything. I had to pull on to the hard shoulder and limp to the next exit. So scary.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I hope you are ok today @Ringypie me and the boxers are thinking of you.


Thank you it really hasn't been the best day. Mammogram then scan followed by 4 biopsies, the anaesthetic didn't work for the first biopsy and if I wasn't held down by the ultrasound probe I would have hit the roof. Now a wait for the results but apparently there is calcification and 3 small dense areas  I'm not even allowed to run today.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you it really hasn't been the best day. Mammogram then scan followed by 4 biopsies, the anaesthetic didn't work for the first biopsy and if I wasn't held down by the ultrasound probe I would have hit the roof. Now a wait for the results but apparently there is calcification and 3 small dense areas  I'm not even allowed to run today.


Gosh that sounds horrific. Do they know how long the results take. Definitely no running cup of tea, bacon sarnie and cat cuddles are in order.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Gosh that sounds horrific. Do they know how long the results take. Definitely no running cup of tea, bacon sarnie and cat cuddles are in order.


Today is definitely a day for looking after yourself and not worrying about anyone be else x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Gosh that sounds horrific. Do they know how long the results take. Definitely no running cup of tea, bacon sarnie and cat cuddles are in order.


You know me so well!! Luckily it's only today I have to be sensible, tomorrow I can crack on if I feel like it so will see how sore I am and decide from there!


----------



## willa

Any news on the London Marathon ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 445651
> 5.8 miles through the woods today I'm not doing to well with my challenge will have to see if I can catch up. Lovely walk to some shrines.
> 
> Really scary moment on the motorway it was raining heavily and my windscreen wiper snapped off so I couldn't see anything. I had to pull on to the hard shoulder and limp to the next exit. So scary.


What are the shrines? It's scary when windscreen wipers fail - the rubber bit detached from my horse lorry wiper blade - luckily just before I joined a busy A road and I was able to pull over to bodge it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What are the shrines? It's scary when windscreen wipers fail - the rubber bit detached from my horse lorry wiper blade - luckily just before I joined a busy A road and I was able to pull over to bodge it!


To be honest I'm not to sure my friend took me up there to look at them. Apparently they were built by a couple who were then murdered but spooky in the woods today !

It was really scary I couldn't see anything at all the boys were upset luckily I found a little garage once I got off the motorway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy, what a day! Best you snuggle up with Flint, Parsnip and Cosmo. Hope you get the results very soon. Sending love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> To be honest I'm not to sure my friend took me up there to look at them. Apparently they were built by a couple who were then murdered but spooky in the woods today !
> 
> It was really scary I couldn't see anything at all the boys were upset luckily I found a little garage once I got off the motorway.


Ooh not somewhere to go when it's getting dark! They do look a little creepy!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy, what a day! Best you snuggle up with Flint, Parsnip and Cosmo. Hope you get the results very soon. Sending love xx


Thank you I've just been down for a cuddle with Ringo, he was very gentle and cuddly and kissy. He does seem to know when I need comforting.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh not somewhere to go when it's getting dark! They do look a little creepy!


This was the entrance . This is my friend with Sox.


----------



## Boxer123

8 mile trot down the river today strong headwind initially. Crazy weather this week it was a bit chilly this morning but due to be 30 by Friday ! I'm 47 km into the challenge need to get a bit of a wriggle on but should make it.


----------



## immum

@Ringypie sorry to hear about yesterday. They are being very thorough, which can only be a good thing. I hope the results don't take too long. Hope you feel better today and can get some miles in.
I ran 6.2 miles on Thursday at a decent pace (for me anyway!). Didn't go last night as was raining. It did clear up but I'd already decided I wasn't going by then! Now I've got to go today instead, which is OK, but as I like 2 days off in between runs that will mean going again Friday when it's scorching. So I'll have to try and go Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I was hoping that I could run tonight but my foot/ankle is still sore, so I'll hopefully try tomorrow. 

Ringy, I hope you're managing to keep the stress and worry under control.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I was hoping that I could run tonight but my foot/ankle is still sore, so I'll hopefully try tomorrow.
> 
> Ringy, I hope you're managing to keep the stress and worry under control.


Maybe try some ice hope it improves.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I've been icing and elevating, tonight I will have ibuprofen as it's over 48 hours post-injury now  It does feel better, so paws crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I was hoping that I could run tonight but my foot/ankle is still sore, so I'll hopefully try tomorrow.
> 
> Ringy, I hope you're managing to keep the stress and worry under control.


Hope you manage a run tomorrow!

I went out for a little jog after work, really needed to clear my head but wasn't sure whether the bobbling up and down would hurt.... 11 miles later I feel a lot better and can confirm it didn't hurt, apart from a slight twinge going downhill so it was rather a slow one!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, glad you managed to get out for a run.
@Mrs Funkin have you tried strapping your ankle? A little extra bit of support might be all it needs. I used kt tape on my hamstring a couple of times in the past and it was brilliant. I wouldn't recommend it for a proper sprain or anything, but for a "getting better" injury it was great.
6 miles for me last night, quite wet in the woods after all the rain we've had recently, trail shoes are good, but I'm not confident enough in them yet to run through the very wet muddy bits, so have to jump those. It was quite a nice evening, not as hot as it has been, and much less humid, so I felt quite comfortable for a change. The wind was a bit of a challenge though across the open fields before we got into the woods.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Well done @Ringypie, glad you managed to get out for a run.
> @Mrs Funkin have you tried strapping your ankle? A little extra bit of support might be all it needs. I used kt tape on my hamstring a couple of times in the past and it was brilliant. I wouldn't recommend it for a proper sprain or anything, but for a "getting better" injury it was great.
> 6 miles for me last night, quite wet in the woods after all the rain we've had recently, trail shoes are good, but I'm not confident enough in them yet to run through the very wet muddy bits, so have to jump those. It was quite a nice evening, not as hot as it has been, and much less humid, so I felt quite comfortable for a change. The wind was a bit of a challenge though across the open fields before we got into the woods.


We have soggy woods at the moment it gets so slippery. Also I don't want to get my lovely new shoes wet.

@Ringypie you are a machine I love how your little jog is 11 miles. Running certainly does make you feel better and put your mind in a better place.

@Mrs Funkin i hope you feel better.

@O2.0 where the devil are you ?

10.6 miles this morning for me beautiful but warm. And guess what ? Loki behaved himself we had a lovely time he joined me for 10km.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> @O2.0 where the devil are you ?


I'm here, I'm here 
Love hearing that Loki behaved 

Hitting about 25 to 30 miles a week which feels like nothing compared to what I was doing last year  But trying not to get discouraged. I'm really struggling with the heat this year and that's normally not that much of an issue for me. I've had a couple incidents of getting way too hot and took me a few days to recover.

Thinking of you @Ringypie when do you get results?

Good healing vibes to that ankle @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm here, I'm here
> Love hearing that Loki behaved
> 
> Hitting about 25 to 30 miles a week which feels like nothing compared to what I was doing last year  But trying not to get discouraged. I'm really struggling with the heat this year and that's normally not that much of an issue for me. I've had a couple incidents of getting way too hot and took me a few days to recover.
> 
> Thinking of you @Ringypie when do you get results?
> 
> Good healing vibes to that ankle @Mrs Funkin


Much like an eclipse Loki behaving is a rare and spiritual event. I'm hoping the training is kicking in. What temperatures are you experiencing at the moment?


----------



## O2.0

Oh it gets well in to the high 90's (36 c) during the day, the problem is, it won't get below mid 70's (23) at night and the humidity has been ridiculously high so it's just gross out there. I even have to force Bates to go out and do a short putter about!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh it gets well in to the high 90's (36 c) during the day, the problem is, it won't get below mid 70's (23) at night and the humidity has been ridiculously high so it's just gross out there. I even have to force Bates to go out and do a short putter about!


Nope I could not cope with that to hot. We had one day of 38 last year the boxers literally melted and spent all day flat on the kitchen floor. It's due to be 30 Friday so they will be out early then back in.


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all. Results will take 2-3 weeks ugh!!
I’ve been sensible (first time for everything!!) and not ridden this morning as I think a spook or a trip might hurt however I am off for a run in a little while!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all. Results will take 2-3 weeks ugh!!
> I've been sensible (first time for everything!!) and not ridden this morning as I think a spook or a trip might hurt however I am off for a run in a little while!


Probably best enjoy your run.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Thank you all. Results will take 2-3 weeks ugh!!
> I've been sensible (first time for everything!!) and not ridden this morning as I think a spook or a trip might hurt however I am off for a run in a little while!


Enjoy!
I had a biopsy done 8 years ago, turned out to be nothing, but the whole process of biopsy, waiting, consultations etc. put me off so bady I haven't had a mammogram since. :Bag


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Enjoy!
> I had a biopsy done 8 years ago, turned out to be nothing, but the whole process of biopsy, waiting, consultations etc. put me off so bady I haven't had a mammogram since. :Bag


 These things are so horrible.


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little run for me today  got a bit carried away and did 15.75 miles. The good news is that leaves me with less than 10k to do to finish my 100k virtual challenge, and will do that with the club on Friday I think. It's a shame Monday was wasted otherwise I'd have finished today.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just a little run for me today  got a bit carried away and did 15.75 miles. The good news is that leaves me with less than 10k to do to finish my 100k virtual challenge, and will do that with the club on Friday I think. It's a shame Monday was wasted otherwise I'd have finished today.


Just a little jog then  wow are you tired yet ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Just a little jog then  wow are you tired yet ?


Well..... I normally round up my runs to the nearest mile or .5... I couldn't face it this time!! I'd definitely had enough!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well..... I normally round up my runs to the nearest mile or .5... I couldn't face it this time!! I'd definitely had enough!


The heat tomorrow is worrying me it will be a slow one I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Some seriously good running going on  well done all - and lovely to see you @O2.0 I like how your low weekly mileage is me doing really well 

Just tested my ankle...seems alright but the rest of me is battered. Heh.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Some seriously good running going on  well done all - and lovely to see you @O2.0 I like how your low weekly mileage is me doing really well
> 
> Just tested my ankle...seems alright but the rest of me is battered. Heh.


That's good it's on the mend.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A steady 3.3 miles tonight at a new location. One minute intervals all the way around with pit stops.

It started to cool as the sun dropped which was lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

So this morning has been long. I booked the woodlands last night for what I thought was at 7am but actually 6am got an email from them at 5:20 with the code. Jumped up drank a cup of tea threw the dogs on the car and got there for 6. I planned to get a couple of miles in whilst there but the cup of tea turned on me and I needed a wee so much I couldn't.

Got home and went out down the river for 11 miles beautiful day quite warm but enough shade. I got back home and Loki was bouncing off the walls so I decided to do a cool down jog with him.

Now two days in a row Loki has been a good boy. We met a mountain dog who he liked. A couple were sat under a tree normally they would have got a gobfull but he trotted past. Finally we bumped into my elderly neighbour she loves sox big Loki worries her as he has been known to bark  today he trotted past and she commented on what a good boy he is.

So overall 13.2 miles. I'm now on the sofa for the day.


----------



## catzz

Massively impressed with the distances you guys are doing.
Just got back in to my running. Before lockdown I was a regular at the gym and thought I was reasonably fit. A few weeks in to lockdown I realised I needed to get moving. To start with I was going round our local park 2.5 miles. It’s a square park so I was doing one side, walking for a bit, next side and so on until I could go the whole way round without stopping. Now I’m up to between 4 and 6 miles a run which I’m quite pleased with. I used to run cross country in my youth (46 now) so I think the breathing techniques are still there. I could probably go further tbh but I kind of lose interest after 45 mins - 1hour. Podcasts/ music might be the answer here but I do like to be able to hear what’s going on round me.
A few questions for you “proper” runners...
Do you run every day? ATM I’m doing 4-6 miles everyday Monday to Friday then resting at the weekend.
Do you eat before you run? My runs are first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I think if I delayed until after breakfast I probably wouldn’t go, but maybe if I ate breakfast first I might go further!
Would you carry water for these sorts of distances? I don’t atm but do wonder whether I should.
Just hoping I can keep this up when I go back to work after the school holidays- early mornings are fine and fun when it’s light and reasonably warm. I have a feeling I might be slightly less inclined when it’s dark, cold and wet!


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> Massively impressed with the distances you guys are doing.
> Just got back in to my running. Before lockdown I was a regular at the gym and thought I was reasonably fit. A few weeks in to lockdown I realised I needed to get moving. To start with I was going round our local park 2.5 miles. It's a square park so I was doing one side, walking for a bit, next side and so on until I could go the whole way round without stopping. Now I'm up to between 4 and 6 miles a run which I'm quite pleased with. I used to run cross country in my youth (46 now) so I think the breathing techniques are still there. I could probably go further tbh but I kind of lose interest after 45 mins - 1hour. Podcasts/ music might be the answer here but I do like to be able to hear what's going on round me.
> A few questions for you "proper" runners...
> Do you run every day? ATM I'm doing 4-6 miles everyday Monday to Friday then resting at the weekend.
> Do you eat before you run? My runs are first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I think if I delayed until after breakfast I probably wouldn't go, but maybe if I ate breakfast first I might go further!
> Would you carry water for these sorts of distances? I don't atm but do wonder whether I should.
> Just hoping I can keep this up when I go back to work after the school holidays- early mornings are fine and fun when it's light and reasonably warm. I have a feeling I might be slightly less inclined when it's dark, cold and wet!


Welcome to the dark side ! I don't run every day usually because life gets in the way or I get tired. I try for 5/6 days a week however when I first started running I did less. I'd pick up injuries if I didn't take breaks.

Eating I do before I run I always have breakfast or I would struggle. But I don't get stitches so I know some people who just can't. So it's really up to you try having a slightly bigger or carby meal the night before if you struggle to eat in the morning.

Water yes I do I have a solo man vest and bladder. Especially in heat like today. Again though it's individual some folk don't need water I get dehydrated quickly.

Winter running is hard. I invested in a head torch. It's hard because I try to take Loki with me and he's reactive in the dark and makes me jump.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, dark side indeed - welcome @catzz 

I have been running since 2006. My distances are shorter than most folk on here and only aim for 20 Miles a week, though now I'm running more it can easily be more than that as I'm generally running 5 days a week, often 6 (I ran for 50 days when lockdown first started). I never run with a drink, except once I get to over a half marathon distance (I barely drink even during a marathon), then it's just a little that the fuel belt bottles carry. I discovered a few years back that I don't need to eat before I go out , but the most I've done fasted is about 8 miles. If I'm doing a race than I have a little breakfast (generally ready brek, rice pudding if longer). I don't have music or podcasts for the distances I run...when I marathon trained I ran with a podcast once I got to about 15 miles upwards but otherwise I'm like you and like to hear what's going on.

I did a nice socially distanced run with a pal this morning, only 4.5 miles - return journey to the end of the Prom and back, plus a bit extra to meet her. I do love a sunny early run


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, dark side indeed - welcome @catzz
> 
> I have been running since 2006. My distances are shorter than most folk on here and only aim for 20 Miles a week, though now I'm running more it can easily be more than that as I'm generally running 5 days a week, often 6 (I ran for 50 days when lockdown first started). I never run with a drink, except once I get to over a half marathon distance (I barely drink even during a marathon), then it's just a little that the fuel belt bottles carry. I discovered a few years back that I don't need to eat before I go out , but the most I've done fasted is about 8 miles. If I'm doing a race than I have a little breakfast (generally ready brek, rice pudding if longer). I don't have music or podcasts for the distances I run...when I marathon trained I ran with a podcast once I got to about 15 miles upwards but otherwise I'm like you and like to hear what's going on.
> 
> I did a nice socially distanced run with a pal this morning, only 4.5 miles - return journey to the end of the Prom and back, plus a bit extra to meet her. I do love a sunny early run


I listen to music on longer runs after 16 miles in marathons the music tends to come on. Never when out with boxers I need my full wits about me !


----------



## MissKittyKat

catzz said:


> Massively impressed with the distances you guys are doing.
> Just got back in to my running. Before lockdown I was a regular at the gym and thought I was reasonably fit. A few weeks in to lockdown I realised I needed to get moving. To start with I was going round our local park 2.5 miles. It's a square park so I was doing one side, walking for a bit, next side and so on until I could go the whole way round without stopping. Now I'm up to between 4 and 6 miles a run which I'm quite pleased with. I used to run cross country in my youth (46 now) so I think the breathing techniques are still there. I could probably go further tbh but I kind of lose interest after 45 mins - 1hour. Podcasts/ music might be the answer here but I do like to be able to hear what's going on round me.
> A few questions for you "proper" runners...
> Do you run every day? ATM I'm doing 4-6 miles everyday Monday to Friday then resting at the weekend.
> Do you eat before you run? My runs are first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I think if I delayed until after breakfast I probably wouldn't go, but maybe if I ate breakfast first I might go further!
> Would you carry water for these sorts of distances? I don't atm but do wonder whether I should.
> Just hoping I can keep this up when I go back to work after the school holidays- early mornings are fine and fun when it's light and reasonably warm. I have a feeling I might be slightly less inclined when it's dark, cold and wet!


To give another perspective, I mostly canicross so my Labrador is the only reason I run.

I still disliked dogless running but I do it because it will help with my fitness and keep up with the boy in the winter. It's not as horrendous as when I first started though and so there may be some form of enjoyment rattling around somewhere 

I will listen to music if running on pavement but never on country roads or trails.

I run 3 times a week and am super slow. I'm always last in our canicross races but I really don't care as for the first time ever I've stuck to running.


----------



## Ringypie

catzz said:


> Massively impressed with the distances you guys are doing.
> Just got back in to my running. Before lockdown I was a regular at the gym and thought I was reasonably fit. A few weeks in to lockdown I realised I needed to get moving. To start with I was going round our local park 2.5 miles. It's a square park so I was doing one side, walking for a bit, next side and so on until I could go the whole way round without stopping. Now I'm up to between 4 and 6 miles a run which I'm quite pleased with. I used to run cross country in my youth (46 now) so I think the breathing techniques are still there. I could probably go further tbh but I kind of lose interest after 45 mins - 1hour. Podcasts/ music might be the answer here but I do like to be able to hear what's going on round me.
> A few questions for you "proper" runners...
> Do you run every day? ATM I'm doing 4-6 miles everyday Monday to Friday then resting at the weekend.
> Do you eat before you run? My runs are first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I think if I delayed until after breakfast I probably wouldn't go, but maybe if I ate breakfast first I might go further!
> Would you carry water for these sorts of distances? I don't atm but do wonder whether I should.
> Just hoping I can keep this up when I go back to work after the school holidays- early mornings are fine and fun when it's light and reasonably warm. I have a feeling I might be slightly less inclined when it's dark, cold and wet!


Yay another PF runner!
I have been doing an awful lot of running recently due to trying to stay marathon fit and the challenges @Boxer123 and I have signed up to so I have been running if not every day then almost every day. Normally I wouldn't run quite as much, more like a long one at the weekend, a couple of 6ish miles in the week and a few shorter ones. 
I have to eat before I run - but I also have to sort out my horse so if I'm running in the morning I eat, go and muck out and by the time I get home breakfast has settled enough so I throw my running stuff on and off I go. Problem is I can only do this at weekends, there just isn't time before work to do it all. When I run after work I have my lunch as normal then have a granola bar or something similar just before I leave so I've had something before I run.
I don't carry water for that sort of distance, but I am quite fanatical about hydrating during the day especially if I'm doing a long one. I'll drink up to 5 pints of water while I'm at work. I generally only take water if I'm doing more than 13 miles, going on the moor (I take a small pack with phone, water, food, space blanket just in case as if I ran into trouble up there it can be very bleak!) or if it's ridiculously hot.
I'm not looking forward to the winter. I am a bit strange in that I love running in the heat - cold, dark and wet has me wanting to hide in my bed!


----------



## Ringypie

It's here!! @Boxer123 has your medal arrived yet?








Shame it doesn't have the distance on it but it's a lovely fit!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's here!! @Boxer123 has your medal arrived yet?
> View attachment 445862
> 
> Shame it doesn't have the distance on it but it's a lovely fit!


No it hasn't arrived yet boo !


----------



## MissKittyKat

3 miles this morning, stopped my watch at 2.8 hoping we had finished!!!

It was so hot and we did exercises squats, lunges, press ups on each of the trail crossroads.

Hard work but at least my heart rate is staying pretty stable at the top end and not getting ridiculous.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3 miles this morning, stopped my watch at 2.8 hoping we had finished!!!
> 
> It was so hot and we did exercises squats, lunges, press ups on each of the trail crossroads.
> 
> Hard work but at least my heart rate is staying pretty stable at the top end and not getting ridiculous.


Well done. I've wimped out today it's to hot yesterday left me drained. I'm supposed to be finishing my challenge today have 8 miles to go not sure if I can get it done tomorrow as I'm running then driving up to my sisters. Better than give myself heatstroke I guess.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done. I've wimped out today it's to hot yesterday left me drained. I'm supposed to be finishing my challenge today have 8 miles to go not sure if I can get it done tomorrow as I'm running then driving up to my sisters. Better than give myself heatstroke I guess.


You also don't want to be tired for your long drive.

I was definitely done near the end!


----------



## catzz

Thanks for your replies and suggestions everyone. Just 3.5 miles today. Took a short cut home because even at 8am it was far too hot. What a difference to the start of the week when I nearly drowned in the rain! Still, the total for the week is somewhere between 21 and 23 miles so happy enough with that. (Would like to be more accurate but I only have a fitbit which doesn’t measure individual runs- I have to do maths to work out the distance and then forget to write the totals down )


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> Thanks for your replies and suggestions everyone. Just 3.5 miles today. Took a short cut home because even at 8am it was far too hot. What a difference to the start of the week when I nearly drowned in the rain! Still, the total for the week is somewhere between 21 and 23 miles so happy enough with that. (Would like to be more accurate but I only have a fitbit which doesn't measure individual runs- I have to do maths to work out the distance and then forget to write the totals down )


A few on us on here use Strava you can download for free and it tracks your runs, cycles, walks.


----------



## catzz

Thanks - I shall have a look at that. For some reason I thought Strava needed a gadget too. Is it just a phone app then?


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> Thanks - I shall have a look at that. For some reason I thought Strava needed a gadget too. Is it just a phone app then?


Yep just a phone app although you can link gadgets to it if you want.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out at 6:45 and it was boiling on the way up the Prom and a howling gale on the way back, haha. Thinking about doing my longer run tomorrow, as we have a BBQ tomorrow night here...best mate coming to stay, not seen her in months and months - so there may be a few alcoholic beverages involved. Ahem. Long run on Sunday with a fluffy head is no fun


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went out at 6:45 and it was boiling on the way up the Prom and a howling gale on the way back, haha. Thinking about doing my longer run tomorrow, as we have a BBQ tomorrow night here...best mate coming to stay, not seen her in months and months - so there may be a few alcoholic beverages involved. Ahem. Long run on Sunday with a fluffy head is no fun


It's set to be cooler tomorrow I think.


----------



## O2.0

catzz said:


> Massively impressed with the distances you guys are doing.
> Just got back in to my running. Before lockdown I was a regular at the gym and thought I was reasonably fit. A few weeks in to lockdown I realised I needed to get moving. To start with I was going round our local park 2.5 miles. It's a square park so I was doing one side, walking for a bit, next side and so on until I could go the whole way round without stopping. Now I'm up to between 4 and 6 miles a run which I'm quite pleased with. I used to run cross country in my youth (46 now) so I think the breathing techniques are still there. I could probably go further tbh but I kind of lose interest after 45 mins - 1hour. Podcasts/ music might be the answer here but I do like to be able to hear what's going on round me.
> A few questions for you "proper" runners...
> Do you run every day? ATM I'm doing 4-6 miles everyday Monday to Friday then resting at the weekend.
> Do you eat before you run? My runs are first thing in the morning on an empty stomach. I think if I delayed until after breakfast I probably wouldn't go, but maybe if I ate breakfast first I might go further!
> Would you carry water for these sorts of distances? I don't atm but do wonder whether I should.
> Just hoping I can keep this up when I go back to work after the school holidays- early mornings are fine and fun when it's light and reasonably warm. I have a feeling I might be slightly less inclined when it's dark, cold and wet!


Welcome catzz! 
I periodically do "streaks" where I do run every day, generally around 5K or more every day. I do like doing streaks, but sometimes life just gets in the way and I end up taking a day off. 
Most runs I don't eat first as I'm a morning runner. For longer runs (which I haven't done in a while) I usually have either a hearty smoothie or a bowl of oatmeal with berries about 1 hour to 1/2 hour before I go out and then I also bring calories with me for anything that's going to be longer than 90 minutes. I can go an hour without eating but longer, you needs some calories. Yes, always carry water even if I don't think I'll need it, particularly since most of my runs are in remote areas and I wouldn't want to get caught out. Also I'm in the southern US and it's stupid hot even at 6am. 
Definitely invest in a headlamp for dark runs  
And welcome!!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done. I've wimped out today it's to hot yesterday left me drained. I'm supposed to be finishing my challenge today have 8 miles to go not sure if I can get it done tomorrow as I'm running then driving up to my sisters. Better than give myself heatstroke I guess.


Oh nooooo! That's such a shame but a challenge is not worth making yourself ill.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh nooooo! That's such a shame but a challenge is not worth making yourself ill.


I know it really sticks in my gut. I wouldn't mind if I wasn't going away. I've noticed as I get older the heat makes me feel really grotty. I try to drink plenty of water but still struggle.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I know it really sticks in my gut. I wouldn't mind if I wasn't going away. I've noticed as I get older the heat makes me feel really grotty. I try to drink plenty of water but still struggle.


Can you fit in the miles if you do a walk this evening, short one in the morning then another tomorrow evening? Say 3 miles, 3 miles and 2 miles?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Can you fit in the miles if you do a walk this evening, short one in the morning then another tomorrow evening? Say 3 miles, 3 miles and 2 miles?


I won't be going out today it's like a blooming oven. I may fit it in tomorrow it's a 3/4 hour drive. I'm going to run before we go and hopefully boxers will sleep the whole way. It depends what time I drag my butt out of bed. Is it midnight it has to be completed by ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I won't be going out today it's like a blooming oven. I may fit it in tomorrow it's a 3/4 hour drive. I'm going to run before we go and hopefully boxers will sleep the whole way. It depends what time I drag my butt out of bed. Is it midnight it has to be completed by ?


It must be midnight - the blurb said 8 days and it's still Saturday at 11.59pm!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It must be midnight - the blurb said 8 days and it's still Saturday at 11.59pm!


Not that I will be running at midnight lol.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Not that I will be running at midnight lol.


In January I had committed to the 100 miles, on the 31st Jan had to go my parents so I drove there and then ran at 8pm, 3.01miles just to finish off!

It was a ridiculous thing to do!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> In January I had committed to the 100 miles, on the 31st Jan had to go my parents so I drove there and then ran at 8pm, 3.01miles just to finish off!
> 
> It was a ridiculous thing to do!


Not to another runner it's not makes perfect sense.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Not to another runner it's not makes perfect sense.


Sounds reasonable to me too


----------



## Ringypie

And I'm there! 7 miles tonight took me over 100k For the week!















Now time for a big pizza and perhaps a few days off!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> And I'm there! 7 miles tonight took me over 100k For the week!
> View attachment 445954
> 
> View attachment 445955
> Now time for a big pizza and perhaps a few days off!


You are a machine ! Well done and in this heat !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You are a machine ! Well done and in this heat !


It wasn't too sunny down here, a real pea soup hillfog came down so it was damp but very humid, at times it didn't feel like there was enough oxygen in the air!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work Ringy! Enjoy the pizza (or two!)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work Ringy! Enjoy the pizza (or two!)


And chocolate orange!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I think I'm a few miles under to tired couldn't face going out this evening. The holiday cottage is amazing huge garden and beautiful walks on the doorstep.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 446055
> View attachment 446056
> View attachment 446057
> View attachment 446058
> View attachment 446059
> Well I think I'm a few miles under to tired couldn't face going out this evening. The holiday cottage is amazing huge garden and beautiful walks on the doorstep.


Oh that's a shame - you've still done amazingly though. Enjoy your break!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 446055
> View attachment 446056
> View attachment 446057
> View attachment 446058
> View attachment 446059
> Well I think I'm a few miles under to tired couldn't face going out this evening. The holiday cottage is amazing huge garden and beautiful walks on the doorstep.


Looks amazing. Don't be disappointed about being under, it's amazing how far you've done


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Looks amazing. Don't be disappointed about being under, it's amazing how far you've done


It's luxury and so much cooler than my house. Loki is having a great time I hope he sleeps in tomorrow got me up at 5 ​


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.2 miles according to Fitbit and 6.19 miles according to Strava, completed today.

Either way another 10k in the bag and only 3 mins slower with the sniffosarus so for those who say canicross is cheating they want to run with Woody!

I'm getting good at running on the spot so I don't stop as that's when it goes wrong as I can't start again!

I was definitely more consistent today which I'm happy about. Breathing felt good and at no point did I think my legs were going to stop!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 6.2 miles according to Fitbit and 6.19 miles according to Strava, completed today.
> 
> Either way another 10k in the bag and only 3 mins slower with the sniffosarus so for those who say canicross is cheating they want to run with Woody!
> 
> I'm getting good at running on the spot so I don't stop as that's when it goes wrong as I can't start again!
> 
> I was definitely more consistent today which I'm happy about. Breathing felt good and at no point did I think my legs were going to stop!


Fantastic that's really good! I know what you mean about getting going again once you've stopped, it's hard to get your legs moving! When I drop in to put Ringo to bed, even though I don't stand around, I still find it really hard to get running again and the first half mile or so is more of a stiff shuffle!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic that's really good! I know what you mean about getting going again once you've stopped, it's hard to get your legs moving! When I drop in to put Ringo to bed, even though I don't stand around, I still find it really hard to get running again and the first half mile or so is more of a stiff shuffle!


I have started stretching in the morning too, this body is not getting old now that I've found something i enjoy 

I do hobble a bit when I get up intin the morning but on a positive I can touch my toes again!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I have started stretching in the morning too, this body is not getting old now that I've found something i enjoy
> 
> I do hobble a bit when I get up intin the morning but on a positive I can touch my toes again!


That's good - I do some stretches too. It's amazing how I've stiffened up. I used to do pole fitness and could almost do the splits and could easily touch my toes and put by face against my knees. I was horrified when I tried it recently!


----------



## Ringypie

Supposed to be having a weekend off running....... so I’ve only done 5 miles today.


----------



## O2.0

Way to go Ringy! 

5 miles last 3 days in a row for me, now nursing a sore heel that's trying to turn in to PF, but I can usually nip it in the bud at this stage with stretching and good old traumeel.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Supposed to be having a weekend off running....... so I've only done 5 miles today.


Just a little potter then 

We had a long walk this morning I have bought my trainers so must run tomorrow it's so gorgeous around here.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Just a little potter then
> 
> We had a long walk this morning I have bought my trainers so must run tomorrow it's so gorgeous around here.


I did feel a bit cheated stopping after 5 miles!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I"m cross with myself. No inclination to get out today...best mate staying last night, so we went for a kayak this morning, then a 5km walk up the Prom and back...I just have a case of the serious CBAs so after a good run yesterday (7.7 miles) I haven't gone. It also means I've not even made it to 20 miles for the week  Which I am sad about. Still. Tomorrow is another day - and I'm off, so I plan to do a few miles in the morning and the same again when I'm off on Wednesday. So that's good to have a plan to aim for.

Glad to read all going nicely, well done @Boxer123 on a great effort! Looks lovely where you are. Enjoy


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I"m cross with myself. No inclination to get out today...best mate staying last night, so we went for a kayak this morning, then a 5km walk up the Prom and back...I just have a case of the serious CBAs so after a good run yesterday (7.7 miles) I haven't gone. It also means I've not even made it to 20 miles for the week  Which I am sad about. Still. Tomorrow is another day - and I'm off, so I plan to do a few miles in the morning and the same again when I'm off on Wednesday. So that's good to have a plan to aim for.
> 
> Glad to read all going nicely, well done @Boxer123 on a great effort! Looks lovely where you are. Enjoy


Don't be hard on yourself sometimes your body is asking for a rest. We are having a lovely time Loki is a bit over excited.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Look at Loki's face  Brilliant.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I"m cross with myself. No inclination to get out today...best mate staying last night, so we went for a kayak this morning, then a 5km walk up the Prom and back...I just have a case of the serious CBAs so after a good run yesterday (7.7 miles) I haven't gone. It also means I've not even made it to 20 miles for the week  Which I am sad about. Still. Tomorrow is another day - and I'm off, so I plan to do a few miles in the morning and the same again when I'm off on Wednesday. So that's good to have a plan to aim for.
> 
> Glad to read all going nicely, well done @Boxer123 on a great effort! Looks lovely where you are. Enjoy


Sometimes you need a bit of time off. Sounds like you had a lovely time with your friend!


----------



## catzz

Thank you to whoever suggested the Strava app - I love it and I love analysing all the data! 
In other news, we bought a couple of cheap bikes at the weekend. I haven’t ridden a bike in about 15 years so along with forgetting about scary traffic, I’d also forgotten about the effect bike saddles have on your posterior! Feeling a little bruised this morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @catzz - there used to be a very popular thread on the old Runner's World forum entitled "massacre in the lady garden" about just that issue 

I ran five miles this morning, which is a long way for me on a week day run. It was lovely on the Prom this morning - and very quiet compared to yesterday when it was bonkers walking in the afternoon.

I have a new posh gin too (belated birthday gift), so might have one later after my Zoom Fat Club meeting


----------



## catzz

re the thread title! Enjoy the gin - I like gin and the Downton Abbey version looks lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gin from best mate, she got married at Highclere Castle long before it was Downton and I was Matron of Honour, so it’s extra special to us  The bottle is the most amazing colour IRL.


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> Thank you to whoever suggested the Strava app - I love it and I love analysing all the data!
> In other news, we bought a couple of cheap bikes at the weekend. I haven't ridden a bike in about 15 years so along with forgetting about scary traffic, I'd also forgotten about the effect bike saddles have on your posterior! Feeling a little bruised this morning!


I do a bit of cycling but my bum gets so sore and it makes me so hungry.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I do a bit of cycling but my bum gets so sore and it makes me so hungry.


I'm sorry but that did make me laugh!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm sorry but that did make me laugh!


It's not really my sport


----------



## Ringypie

Just a quick 2 miles down to Ringo tonight as have a work meeting later. Had a call earlier asking me to come in for biopsy results on Thursday. Funny how fast I can run with those demons chasing me - I knocked 30 seconds / mile off my previous quickest time for that route!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just a quick 2 miles down to Ringo tonight as have a work meeting later. Had a call earlier asking me to come in for biopsy results on Thursday. Funny how fast I can run with those demons chasing me - I knocked 30 seconds / mile off my previous quickest time for that route!


Hoping for good news.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Just a quick 2 miles down to Ringo tonight as have a work meeting later. Had a call earlier asking me to come in for biopsy results on Thursday. Funny how fast I can run with those demons chasing me - I knocked 30 seconds / mile off my previous quickest time for that route!


Fingers and paws crossed (from all the furries) for Thursday. Whatever the news, keep strong as you come across as this type of person x


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you for the good wishes.

Running club summer handicap tonight. Those demons were chasing me again today, was feeling very anxious before we headed out, but it meant I ran a pb knocking a minute and three quarters off my previous time over the 4.35 mile course. Not only did I get a pb for the course but ran my first ever 7 minute mile (downhill) and my fastest 5k. Can’t wait to get home for my pizza!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you for the good wishes.
> 
> Running club summer handicap tonight. Those demons were chasing me again today, was feeling very anxious before we headed out, but it meant I ran a pb knocking a minute and three quarters off my previous time over the 4.35 mile course. Not only did I get a pb for the course but ran my first ever 7 minute mile (downhill) and my fastest 5k. Can't wait to get home for my pizza!!!


Wow well done that is speedy enjoy your pizza. Sorry to hear you are feeling anxious It must me so hard. Have you got people around to chat to ?

We had a long walk up a waterfall today it was beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Just a quick 2 miles down to Ringo tonight as have a work meeting later. Had a call earlier asking me to come in for biopsy results on Thursday. Funny how fast I can run with those demons chasing me - I knocked 30 seconds / mile off my previous quickest time for that route!


Fingers and paws well and truly crossed here for good results Ringy. Well done the club handicap, you speedy thing you  Here if you need to offload/talk...well, type xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 446303
> 
> 
> Wow well done that is speedy enjoy your pizza. Sorry to hear you are feeling anxious It must me so hard. Have you got people around to chat to ?
> 
> We had a long walk up a waterfall today it was beautiful.


Thank you I am blessed with some lovely friends, colleagues and of course my husband who have all been amazing. And of course Ringo and the cats have all been very attentive too - they all know something is going on. Parsnip gave me lovely cuddles when I came back from the biopsy and kept reaching up to the offending area with his little chocolate hand.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I am blessed with some lovely friends, colleagues and of course my husband who have all been amazing. And of course Ringo and the cats have all been very attentive too - they all know something is going on. Parsnip gave me lovely cuddles when I came back from the biopsy and kept reaching up to the offending area with his little chocolate hand.


Animals really are amazing I'm glad they are there for you.


----------



## Ringypie

If I get the all clear tomorrow I’ve seen a little race I really want to sign up for.... only problem is it’s the first weekend in September and it’s 28.5 miles.... am I mad to consider it? I’ve never run more than 20 miles in one go. The cutoff is 10.5 hours.....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> If I get the all clear tomorrow I've seen a little race I really want to sign up for.... only problem is it's the first weekend in September and it's 28.5 miles.... am I mad to consider it? I've never run more than 20 miles in one go. The cutoff is 10.5 hours.....


Seeing how you run, your times and distances honestly you will be fine it's not much difference to a marathon and you could walk some if you had to. I would do another 20/22 mile run before hand practice nutrition.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Seeing how you run, your times and distances honestly you will be fine it's not much difference to a marathon and you could walk some if you had to. I would do another 20/22 mile run before hand practice nutrition.


That's what I was thinking. We are doing a 15 mile trail run the weekend after next if all goes to plan so I could add on a bit more distance.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's what I was thinking. We are doing a 15 mile trail run the weekend after next if all goes to plan so I could add on a bit more distance.


I say go for it at very worst you will have to walk some. Is it a hilly beast ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I say go for it at very worst you will have to walk some. Is it a hilly beast ?


It's the Saints Way from Padstow to Fowey. I'm a little hesitant now because it's a self guided thing = map reading!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's the Saints Way from Padstow to Fowey. I'm a little hesitant now because it's a self guided thing = map reading!!!


Do what I do find some poor soul who knows what they are doing and follow them.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Do what I do find some poor soul who knows what they are doing and follow them.


Apparently there is a gps thing and it's only beginner level map reading needed. Only 22 places left..... I think I've convinced hubby to do it with me just hope that there are places left tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Do it Ringy, I reckon you'll totally nail it  

Hope you manage to get some rest tonight, I'll be thinking of you tomorrow xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.5 miles tonight and towed around by a gorgeous Vizsla who belongs to our instructor.

Woody has a sprain in his back leg so is on 5 days rest, he's hating being lead walked and I had to sneak out tonight.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.5 miles tonight and towed around by a gorgeous Vizsla who belongs to our instructor.
> 
> Woody has a sprain in his back leg so is on 5 days rest, he's hating being lead walked and I had to sneak out tonight.[/QUOTE)
> 
> I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Thanks.

He's feeling fine and I dont think he realises there is anything wrong, I only noticed because he was standing on his tip toe now and again.

It's hard stopping him following me around and he keeps dropping his toys in my lap so when I'm with him I'm having to sit on the floor with him and listen to the annoying pig!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> He's feeling fine and I dont think he realises there is anything wrong, I only noticed because he was standing on his tip toe now and again.
> 
> It's hard stopping him following me around and he keeps dropping his toys in my lap so when I'm with him I'm having to sit on the floor with him and listen to the annoying pig!
> 
> View attachment 446386


loki has that pig by god it is annoying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no poor Woody, feel better soon then you can get back out there


----------



## Ringypie

I’m sorry it wasn’t good news. Pretty broken right now.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't good news. Pretty broken right now.


So sorry if you want to talk or rant do pm me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy I’m so sorry, here if you need anything xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I'm sorry it wasn't good news. Pretty broken right now.


Keep strong lady and look after yourself x


----------



## Ringypie

Well... we’ve had the news about London. A virtual race on 4 October and we can defer to either Oct 2021, April 2022 or April 2023. For me that’s actually worked out ok. If I’m well enough I shall try to do the distance on 4 October although being realistic it is more likely to be a run walk with breaks, then will hopefully be able to run in London in 2022.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well... we've had the news about London. A virtual race on 4 October and we can defer to either Oct 2021, April 2022 or April 2023. For me that's actually worked out ok. If I'm well enough I shall try to do the distance on 4 October although being realistic it is more likely to be a run walk with breaks, then will hopefully be able to run in London in 2022.


I think probably the best decision it would have been very difficult to keep people apart. It's a shame because so much money is raised for charities. It will be amazing next year I should imagine.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think probably the best decision it would have been very difficult to keep people apart. It's a shame because so much money is raised for charities. It will be amazing next year I should imagine.


I totally agree, there is no way it could have been done safely. And for me with my current situation I couldn't have gone to London in October. However the virtual race may be possible for me and I'm going to come back fighting fit and ready to ace it in 2022!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I totally agree, there is no way it could have been done safely. And for me with my current situation I couldn't have gone to London in October. However the virtual race may be possible for me and I'm going to come back fighting fit and ready to ace it in 2022!


It will definitely give you something to look forward to. Much better to do it when crowds are allowed spectators make it. I'm going to try and find some little trail runs for autumn.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It will definitely give you something to look forward to. Much better to do it when crowds are allowed spectators make it. I'm going to try and find some little trail runs for autumn.


Quite - I want the full experience! I want to run with people dressed as broccoli or panto horses!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Quite - I want the full experience! I want to run with people dressed as broccoli or panto horses!


Those broccoli move fast ! I got over taken by a man in a bay watch swim suit carrying a surf board.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Those broccoli move fast ! I got over taken by a man in a bay watch swim suit carrying a surf board.


This will be the problem, going as fast as I can but still being overtaken by the most awkward costumes!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> This will be the problem, going as fast as I can but still being overtaken by the most awkward costumes!


Embrace getting overtaken I say


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another dogless 3 miles this morning.

It must be doing me good but doesn't feel like it!! It was so hot but feel like I'm recovering much quicker.

I've really noticed in the heat how hydration levels impact. I get less jelly legs when I've had loads of water the day before, even if it does mean I feel like I'm going the toilet every 30 seconds!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Another dogless 3 miles this morning.
> 
> It must be doing me good but doesn't feel like it!! It was so hot but feel like I'm recovering much quicker.
> 
> I've really noticed in the heat how hydration levels impact. I get less jelly legs when I've had loads of water the day before, even if it does mean I feel like I'm going the toilet every 30 seconds!


It's amazing isn't it! I've always drunk a life of water - a product of growing up in the Middle East, my parents made us constantly hydrate and it's stayed with me. I now feel ikky queasy if I don't drink enough - and it has to be plain water, tea etc doesn't work!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's amazing isn't it! I've always drunk a life of water - a product of growing up in the Middle East, my parents made us constantly hydrate and it's stayed with me. I now feel ikky queasy if I don't drink enough - and it has to be plain water, tea etc doesn't work!


I've been trying to follow your advice and drink a lot of water the day before a hot run. Luckily I'm hiding up north during this heat wave 34 degrees in Oxford.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've been trying to follow your advice and drink a lot of water the day before a hot run. Luckily I'm hiding up north during this heat wave 34 degrees in Oxford.


That's just too too hot even for me! 
At least 3 pints of water during the day plus another pint across the evening if it's normal temperature, up to 5 pints during the day if it's blistering hot plus more in the evening. That's what I tend to stick to, and regular sips not downing half a pint at a time. Works for me!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I've been trying to follow your advice and drink a lot of water the day before a hot run. Luckily I'm hiding up north during this heat wave 34 degrees in Oxford.


I had to go into work earlier and left the car in the carpark, when I got back in the temp said 40 degrees!


----------



## Ringypie

5.5 miles for me today. It was a bit hot even by my standards and I was a bit dehydrated from yesterday’s emotions, so I didn’t push it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 5.5 miles for me today. It was a bit hot even by my standards and I was a bit dehydrated from yesterday's emotions, so I didn't push it!


I can't even get off the sofa in this weather so your doing well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I couldn’t tell you the last time I drank a glass of water...!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I couldn't tell you the last time I drank a glass of water...!


Oh you must it's so hot.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I couldn't tell you the last time I drank a glass of water...!


Oh Mrs F!! What do you drink?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Currently, beer  

I drink very little. Generally a coffee before work, one at work, then maybe one at 11am, then a can of pop at lunch. That’s it until I get home, when I’m a diet pop addict...then a glass of milk at bedtime. 

Shocking eh?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Currently, beer
> 
> I drink very little. Generally a coffee before work, one at work, then maybe one at 11am, then a can of pop at lunch. That's it until I get home, when I'm a diet pop addict...then a glass of milk at bedtime.
> 
> Shocking eh?


Frightening shocking that would give me a headache ​


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m used to it. I used to drink less than that in my old community midwifery job too.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Currently, beer
> 
> I drink very little. Generally a coffee before work, one at work, then maybe one at 11am, then a can of pop at lunch. That's it until I get home, when I'm a diet pop addict...then a glass of milk at bedtime.
> 
> Shocking eh?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm used to it. I used to drink less than that in my old community midwifery job too.


I'm finding it quite hard to drink enough but anything is better than what I was doing. I hardly drink at work so have to make a conscious effort.

I've really noticed the difference though during the holidays though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did my route recce again this morning, so 9.25 miles...just been for a swim in the sea. Now for a glass of water!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did my route recce again this morning, so 9.25 miles...just been for a swim in the sea. Now for a glass of water!!!
> 
> View attachment 446560


Yay well done.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did my route recce again this morning, so 9.25 miles...just been for a swim in the sea. Now for a glass of water!!!
> 
> View attachment 446560


Well done Mrs F. That's a long way in the heat! Hope you enjoyed your water!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No! It’s horrid! I prefer the fizz


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> No! It's horrid! I prefer the fizz


 Just think how good for you it is though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I may have drunk too much and had a kebab.

Possibly.

Ahem.

Sending love Ringy, thinking of you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Sad times.... we were supposed to be doing our race tomorrow. I really wanted to do it but we’ve pulled out. I’m not under house arrest but just can’t risk it with Covid even though they have taken precautions. So disappointed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Your safety is paramount though, no point risking yourself getting Covid. 

You’d best get some virtual race challenges going then, Ringy, to give you some motivation to get out there running.


----------



## O2.0

@Mrs Funkin how do you not drink water?! 
I've usually downed two large (12oz) glasses before breakfast! And I don't like water! But then it's horrible here in the summer, I think we all stay slightly dehydrated all the time.

Spent most of the week not running as we biked, walked, and swam while on a quick getaway. I did do some laps in the pool one day and forgot that I don't usually swim anymore and woke up quite sore (in a good way) the next day. 
Got back Thursday and lifting Bates in and out of the car to bring him home was not the wisest move. Just finally got my back sorted out and Friday it felt like back to square one :Arghh

Spent all day Friday stretching and this morning was much better so I braved a 5K walk/jog and it's still behaving. A little sore this evening, but not terrible. I had planned a long run in the woods for tomorrow, may have to make it a long hike....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sad times.... we were supposed to be doing our race tomorrow. I really wanted to do it but we've pulled out. I'm not under house arrest but just can't risk it with Covid even though they have taken precautions. So disappointed.


Very disappointing but probably the right choice can you do your own virtual run ? Not the same I know. @Mrs Funkin a kebab the horror  i had chips last night which was naughty:


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> @Mrs Funkin how do you not drink water?!
> I've usually downed two large (12oz) glasses before breakfast! And I don't like water! But then it's horrible here in the summer, I think we all stay slightly dehydrated all the time.
> 
> Spent most of the week not running as we biked, walked, and swam while on a quick getaway. I did do some laps in the pool one day and forgot that I don't usually swim anymore and woke up quite sore (in a good way) the next day.
> Got back Thursday and lifting Bates in and out of the car to bring him home was not the wisest move. Just finally got my back sorted out and Friday it felt like back to square one :Arghh
> 
> Spent all day Friday stretching and this morning was much better so I braved a 5K walk/jog and it's still behaving. A little sore this evening, but not terrible. I had planned a long run in the woods for tomorrow, may have to make it a long hike....


Oh dear sounds sore I hope bates appreciated the lift.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Very disappointing but probably the right choice can you do your own virtual run ? Not the same I know. @Mrs Funkin a kebab the horror  i had chips last night which was naughty:


It's not worth the risk sadly. The organisers are so lovely, I emailed them last night to let them know because it's a small event and they are being so careful with the Covid restrictions. I had a lovely reply offering me a refund or a credit for a future race. Did not expect that at such short notice! When I'm well we will do one of their runs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s brilliant of them, something to look forward to as well.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Weekly long run complete d and another 10k, in the bag.

I've also lost a few pounds which I'm sure is from all the sweating!

Off to Wales on Wednesday to see parents, as haven't seen them since Jan but also excited about it being cooler for running


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Weekly long run complete d and another 10k, in the bag.
> 
> I've also lost a few pounds which I'm sure is from all the sweating!
> 
> Off to Wales on Wednesday to see parents, as haven't seen them since Jan but also excited about it being cooler for running


That's fantastic well done!

Hope you have a wonderful time in Wales, will you get to run while you are there?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> That's fantastic well done!
> 
> Hope you have a wonderful time in Wales, will you get to run while you are there?


Yes, lots of lovely places to walk and run. I'm also doing a 12 mile section of Offa's ****.

Just still being careful with Woody as he thinks he's fully recovered!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes, lots of lovely places to walk and run. I'm also doing a 12 mile section of Offa's ****.
> 
> Just still being careful with Woody as he thinks he's fully recovered!


Ohh I'm envious that sounds beautiful! I hope you have a fab time!


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear sounds sore I hope bates appreciated the lift.


He did not 
He finds it rather humiliating to be be lifted, and doesn't believe me when I tell him he can't make that jump anymore.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> He did not
> He finds it rather humiliating to be be lifted, and doesn't believe me when I tell him he can't make that jump anymore.


Sox will be the same Loki on the other hand seems to quite like lifts.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I've not run all week as on holiday a lot of walking though. Had to drop sister at home today we are having one more night in the holiday cottage. I took the boys to a field so they could have a run so I did some sprints to see if my legs still work. They do ! 
I will get back to running Wednesday. The Oxford half has been cancelled but my charity Sobell House is doing it virtually so I will be doing that in October. I've been looking out for some more virtual weekly challenge.

@Ringypie im thinking of you this week. @Mrs Funkin i hope you are well and drinking your water.


----------



## Ringypie

Look what has arrived!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Look what has arrived!
> View attachment 446677


That looks like a good T Shirt comfy.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That looks like a good T Shirt comfy.


I'm glad o went for the medium!! It's a perfect fitted fit - not a generous fit at all!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Look what has arrived!
> View attachment 446677




Completing these challenges are just amazing.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just did a short 0.5 mile today as going to try and just keep my legs moving each day.


----------



## Ringypie

Cheers @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! In my hometown I drank two water (I'm from Buxton, the water is nice there) but down here it's flipping awful, even with a filter on the tap and the fridge!

I'm having a day off running. Serious case of the CBAs...prolly won't tomorrow either, depending how we go at the Vet.

Nice tee shirt @Ringypie - wear it with pride. You kicked arse!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! In my hometown I drank two water (I'm from Buxton, the water is nice there) but down here it's flipping awful, even with a filter on the tap and the fridge!
> 
> I'm having a day off running. Serious case of the CBAs...prolly won't tomorrow either, depending how we go at the Vet.
> 
> Nice tee shirt @Ringypie - wear it with pride. You kicked arse!


I disliked the water so much when I first moved down south but it did make my nails grow!

Ive been drinking sparkling water the last few days to try and avoid the fizzy drinks!


----------



## Ringypie

7 hot hot hot miles today. Needed to get out and clear my head though!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 7 hot hot hot miles today. Needed to get out and clear my head though!!!


Amazing I am lying prone on the sofa. We drove back from York at 5am and were greeted with horrible heat. I took the boys out for a very short walk so they could poop. I plan to run tomorrow early. We are to hot.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 446756
> 
> 
> Amazing I am lying prone on the sofa. We drove back from York at 5am and were greeted with horrible heat. I took the boys out for a very short walk so they could poop. I plan to run tomorrow early. We are to hot.


It was boiling but I think we have it a little cooler down here. It's humid though which is worse than the heat. I'm spending the rest of the day in a similar pose on the sofa!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was boiling but I think we have it a little cooler down here. It's humid though which is worse than the heat. I'm spending the rest of the day in a similar pose on the sofa!


Loki does like to hang loose in heatwaves.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve not run (again) as I got home then went to the vet with the small furry boy. One more day at work then 12 days off...so you can blame me when it rains from Thursday  I’ll try to run most days when I’m off though.

Hope your head clearing run was good, Ringy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not run (again) as I got home then went to the vet with the small furry boy. One more day at work then 12 days off...so you can blame me when it rains from Thursday  I'll try to run most days when I'm off though.
> 
> Hope your head clearing run was good, Ringy xx


Hope the small furry one is ok?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not run (again) as I got home then went to the vet with the small furry boy. One more day at work then 12 days off...so you can blame me when it rains from Thursday  I'll try to run most days when I'm off though.
> 
> Hope your head clearing run was good, Ringy xx


I'm desperate for rain ! How is your boy ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Vet trip means his steroid is back to twice daily. He started back on his liver meds last week. So he will now have his heart, liver, anti hypertensive, anti clotting and steroids each morning...plus an extra steroid at night. Hopefully he will be encouraged to eat but the vet said she felt his abdomen guarding, so is wondering about his pancreas now too. She’s on leave for a couple of weeks from the end of the week - but I think he will probably need to have another scan when she’s back (she’s the specialist sonographer at the vet), see what’s worsening. I know she’s trying to prepare me for worsening, after all HCM patients do well to last a couple of years - but he’s only got focal HCM so maybe we get longer? The liver stuff is untested in cats really, so little research on it. 

So that’s us  Thanks for asking xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Vet trip means his steroid is back to twice daily. He started back on his liver meds last week. So he will now have his heart, liver, anti hypertensive, anti clotting and steroids each morning...plus an extra steroid at night. Hopefully he will be encouraged to eat but the vet said she felt his abdomen guarding, so is wondering about his pancreas now too. She's on leave for a couple of weeks from the end of the week - but I think he will probably need to have another scan when she's back (she's the specialist sonographer at the vet), see what's worsening. I know she's trying to prepare me for worsening, after all HCM patients do well to last a couple of years - but he's only got focal HCM so maybe we get longer? The liver stuff is untested in cats really, so little research on it.
> 
> So that's us  Thanks for asking xx


Oh no such a worry for you. Everything crossed that it's something straightforward that they can help with


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Vet trip means his steroid is back to twice daily. He started back on his liver meds last week. So he will now have his heart, liver, anti hypertensive, anti clotting and steroids each morning...plus an extra steroid at night. Hopefully he will be encouraged to eat but the vet said she felt his abdomen guarding, so is wondering about his pancreas now too. She's on leave for a couple of weeks from the end of the week - but I think he will probably need to have another scan when she's back (she's the specialist sonographer at the vet), see what's worsening. I know she's trying to prepare me for worsening, after all HCM patients do well to last a couple of years - but he's only got focal HCM so maybe we get longer? The liver stuff is untested in cats really, so little research on it.
> 
> So that's us  Thanks for asking xx


Oh bless him how stressful, but it sounds like he is in good hands with you.


----------



## Boxer123

Well a measly 2.1 miles for me today. It was just to hot. I walked the boys before hand very early. We are now going to not move for the day. I slept wrapped in a wet towel last night so slept really well.


----------



## catzz

3.5 miles this morning but it was just toooooo hot! Don’t really feel like I’ve rehydrated properly all day. Think I might give it a miss tomorrow as I’ve been fit for nothing ever since...


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> 3.5 miles this morning but it was just toooooo hot! Don't really feel like I've rehydrated properly all day. Think I might give it a miss tomorrow as I've been fit for nothing ever since...


Awful wasn't it I ran two miles then had a two hour nap. Today has not been productive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Deary me, I’ve had two days off due to work/Oscar/heat/needed a day off...so tonight we were booked to go out to dinner at 7pm. The restaurant called and moved us to 8pm (actually turned out for the best) so husband texted me and told me (whilst I was in the middle of a manic day) about the time change and said I had time to go for a little run now. So I did my little “bandstand and back” loop...2.5 miles of boiling hot headwind, then a tailwind like I was being blown along by a hairdryer on full blast! Madness.

Tomorrow morning I shall run a few miles for you Ringy, whilst sending all the positive energy I can muster. Thinking of you xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Two runs this morning.

1 mile with Woody as this was his first since he'd hurt his leg, all good and then 2 miles on my own.

Wales is hilly!


----------



## Boxer123

He looks happy.



MissKittyKat said:


> Two runs this morning.
> 
> 1 mile with Woody as this was his first since he'd hurt his leg, all good and then 2 miles on my own.
> 
> Wales is hilly!
> 
> View attachment 446863


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Woody  hope you enjoyed it.

I did a too hot run (got my timings all wrong for going out!), 4.75 miles. So not a Ringy kind of distance (nor speed) but that one was for you. Keep strong xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good boy Woody  hope you enjoyed it.
> 
> I did a too hot run (got my timings all wrong for going out!), 4.75 miles. So not a Ringy kind of distance (nor speed) but that one was for you. Keep strong xx


Thank you Mrs F, in this heat any running is awesome!! I've popped an update in cat chat - I'm home now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another run for you Ringy, I'm carrying on whilst you are currently unable. So it's much cooler, 4.5 miles but could barely hit my LSR pace...so much too slow for you  I dressed up especially as well. Ahem.










Hope you're not too sore this morning. Kisses from Oscar Woo xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another run for you Ringy, I'm carrying on whilst you are currently unable. So it's much cooler, 4.5 miles but could barely hit my LSR pace...so much too slow for you  I dressed up especially as well. Ahem.
> 
> View attachment 446933
> 
> 
> Hope you're not too sore this morning. Kisses from Oscar Woo xx


Well done! You really do have the most amazing smile!
Pain is surprisingly not too bad, doesn't hurt until I move the wrong way when it mostly feels like I've cut myself shaving. I'm being careful though, moving my arm gently to keep it mobile but letting hubby make me cups of tea etc!


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie im glad you are doing ok and the pain is manageable. Good to hear hubby is on tea duty. @Mrs Funkin well done you. It is much cooler today yay.

5 miles today for me. I had planned a longer one starting with me and Loki going down the river early but we slept in and it gets to busy later on. so I took the boys out then went out alone.


----------



## Ringypie

Good news!! If I feel well enough through the treatment I can run!! Obviously not until my armpit has healed, and I need to be careful to not overdo it but I am glad! The oncologist said she wants me to carry on as close to how I normally would as possible.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Good news!! If I feel well enough through the treatment I can run!! Obviously not until my armpit has healed, and I need to be careful to not overdo it but I am glad! The oncologist said she wants me to carry on as close to how I normally would as possible.


A true runner you are ! That's good news can clear your mind.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Good news!! If I feel well enough through the treatment I can run!! Obviously not until my armpit has healed, and I need to be careful to not overdo it but I am glad! The oncologist said she wants me to carry on as close to how I normally would as possible.


I was just popping in here to check on you. I guess treatment means your biopsy results were not good? 
All sorts of good wishes to you, and wonderful news that you can still run! Hanging on to all the normalcy we can these days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm glad you'll be able to run still @Ringypie - a friend of mine had an ovarian cancer diagnosis three years ago and she carried on running. Once she'd had a hysterectomy and Oophrectomy and the initial treatment, she got back out there. She obviously got slower but continued to do parkrun each week, her longer runs weren't possible but she still got out there. She's slower still, now, as she's on another treatment regime - but she's still here and still running (and ovarian cancer is, quite frankly, a b*****d!)  I'm not saying anything that she's not posted in the wider world - take heart from her story that even after such a brutal diagnosis and treatment plan she's still running.

Hurry slowly, let hubby and your furry nurses take care of you.










P. S. Thank you for the compliment, I think I must be in the minority of preferring how I look in photos than real life - mostly due to my cheery grin  xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm glad you'll be able to run still @Ringypie - a friend of mine had an ovarian cancer diagnosis three years ago and she carried on running. Once she'd had a hysterectomy and Oophrectomy and the initial treatment, she got back out there. She obviously got slower but continued to do parkrun each week, her longer runs weren't possible but she still got out there. She's slower still, now, as she's on another treatment regime - but she's still here and still running (and ovarian cancer is, quite frankly, a b*****d!)  I'm not saying anything that she's not posted in the wider world - take heart from her story that even after such a brutal diagnosis and treatment plan she's still running.
> 
> Hurry slowly, let hubby and your furry nurses take care of you.
> 
> View attachment 446949
> 
> 
> P. S. Thank you for the compliment, I think I must be in the minority of preferring how I look in photos than real life - mostly due to my cheery grin  xx


Your poor friend - but good on her for still running!! It's so good for our mental health isn't it!!
I hate photos of me!! I always look awful in them!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Your poor friend - but good on her for still running!! It's so good for our mental health isn't it!!
> I hate photos of me!! I always look awful in them!


I hate photos of me as well it has not been beneficial everyone having a camera phone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie your posts confirm that you are a strong lady.

Look after yourself and enjoy your runs when you can.

I've managed to walk some of the distances you guys run but forgot even the flat bits in Wales are hilly!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie your posts confirm that you are a strong lady.
> 
> Look after yourself and enjoy your runs when you can.
> 
> I've managed to walk some of the distances you guys run but forgot even the flat bits in Wales are hilly!


I bet Woody is loving it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I bet Woody is loving it.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 446959


He is a lovely happy boy.


----------



## Ringypie

Well I’ve signed up for the virtual London Marathon. The oncologist didn’t ban me from doing it and if I feel I might struggle I will walk loops near home so I can go and sit down if I need to! Of course I will only attempt it if I feel well enough! Bring on April 2022 when I’ll hopefully be all mended and running the real one!!


----------



## Boxer123

I was just about to go for my run when Sox started making sicky noises and looking sorry for himself so now curled up on the sofa watching a film. Hopefully will get out later.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 446988
> I was just about to go for my run when Sox started making sicky noises and looking sorry for himself so now curled up on the sofa watching a film. Hopefully will get out later.


Bleugh the noise that makes you get up like a shot! The number of times I've raced to move someone onto the laminate or bathroom floors (why do they always choose to sit on the carpeted bits when they feel ikky!!)! Hope he's feeling better now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no Sox! I hope you’re feeling a bit better now. Poor boy


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Bleugh the noise that makes you get up like a shot! The number of times I've raced to move someone onto the laminate or bathroom floors (why do they always choose to sit on the carpeted bits when they feel ikky!!)! Hope he's feeling better now.


He always pukes on the one piece of carpet ! It's a bit tricky at boxer HQ I need to take Loki out but don't want to leave sox.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! I am *definitely* donating that run to you Ringy! We were doing a recce of stage two of the relay...started at Ditchling Beacon and ended ten miles later along the South Downs Way. Quite hilly. Incredibly foggy. Mizzy drizzle the whole way too, so it made for touch running conditions with glasses and cataracts! It was a beautiful temperature though  I've not run ten miles since 2013, so I'm chuffed to bits.

I dressed up again


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! I am *definitely* donating that run to you Ringy! We were doing a recce of stage two of the relay...started at Ditchling Beacon and ended ten miles later along the South Downs Way. Quite hilly. Incredibly foggy. Mizzy drizzle the whole way too, so it made for touch running conditions with glasses and cataracts! It was a beautiful temperature though  I've not run ten miles since 2013, so I'm chuffed to bits.
> 
> I dressed up again
> 
> View attachment 447004
> 
> 
> View attachment 447005
> View attachment 447006
> 
> View attachment 447007


Well done that looks lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 I'm really not a trail running kind of girl so this is massively out of my comfort zone but I'm trying


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! I am *definitely* donating that run to you Ringy! We were doing a recce of stage two of the relay...started at Ditchling Beacon and ended ten miles later along the South Downs Way. Quite hilly. Incredibly foggy. Mizzy drizzle the whole way too, so it made for touch running conditions with glasses and cataracts! It was a beautiful temperature though  I've not run ten miles since 2013, so I'm chuffed to bits.
> 
> I dressed up again
> 
> View attachment 447004
> 
> 
> View attachment 447005
> View attachment 447006
> 
> View attachment 447007


Looking good Mrs F! What an achievement!!


----------



## Boxer123

10.2 miles down the river today with my friend. She is doing London virtually as well I might join her for part of it. Very sweaty and hot today.

The boys were so excited to see my friend they ran around in the garden like lions when we got back. We had a quick walk and are now on the sofa snoozing. I'm having a snack you guessed it @Ringypie tea and chocolate orange (and to sox disgust a tofu burger)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How is Sox doing today @Boxer123 ?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> How is Sox doing today @Boxer123 ?


He's fine thank you he was fine after I cancelled my run yesterday I think he just wanted me to stay home


----------



## Ringypie

Went for a walk this evening, not too far as I don’t want to overdo it but felt fine. Hopefully go for a decent walk tomorrow! I do miss running so much but have to be sensible - it’s only 3 days since my surgery and there’s no way I will be fit to run for at least another week to 10 days depending on how quickly I heal!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for getting out for some fresh air, Ringy  Hurry slowly xx


----------



## Boxer123

Good to hear you are up and about @Ringypie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know I’m not really a “dog person“ (mostly due to fear!) but when I get to know a dog, I might actually like them and I’ve even been running with this one, sadly our friends dog Lillie had to be PTS this morning. She was in a lot of pain and looked so very sad when last we saw her on Saturday night. It’s made my eyes leak  Run free, Lillie, knowing you were loved. She was a lovely woofer, black lab/collie mix, she was 13. I’m so sad for them but I know it was the right thing to do, her back was so painful.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> You know I'm not really a "dog person" (mostly due to fear!) but when I get to know a dog, I might actually like them and I've even been running with this one, sadly our friends dog Lillie had to be PTS this morning. She was in a lot of pain and looked so very sad when last we saw her on Saturday night. It's made my eyes leak  Run free, Lillie, knowing you were loved. She was a lovely woofer, black lab/collie mix, she was 13. I'm so sad for them but I know it was the right thing to do, her back was so painful.


Sorry to hear that very sad but sounds as though it was time. The tears we shed are a tribute to how loved they are.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww here we are 










RIP Lillie xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww here we are
> 
> View attachment 447153
> 
> 
> RIP Lillie xx


Lovely girl run free x


----------



## Boxer123

8.7 miles this morning I drove to the next lock at the river run back the long way with Loki. He bumped into his spaniel girl friend on the way. Got home picked up sox and ran back for the car.

Very foggy this morning and the heavens opened on me and sox. Lovely run all the same.

Loki was slightly discombobulated by the geese down the river sure they would eat him.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 447157
> View attachment 447158
> View attachment 447159
> View attachment 447160
> View attachment 447161
> 8.7 miles this morning I drove to the next lock at the river run back the long way with Loki. He bumped into his spaniel girl friend on the way. Got home picked up sox and ran back for the car.
> 
> Very foggy this morning and the heavens opened on me and sox. Lovely run all the same.
> 
> Loki was slightly discombobulated by the geese down the river sure they would eat him.


Well done! Looks like it's a bit cooler for you.

Sorry to hear your sad news @Mrs Funkin so sad to have to say goodbye.

We did a proper walk this morning after sorting Ringo. Only 4 miles but I felt ok. Looking forward to getting the dressing off and being able to have a proper wash!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done! Looks like it's a bit cooler for you.
> 
> Sorry to hear your sad news @Mrs Funkin so sad to have to say goodbye.
> 
> We did a proper walk this morning after sorting Ringo. Only 4 miles but I felt ok. Looking forward to getting the dressing off and being able to have a proper wash!


It is cooler still sweaty though much more my running weather. That's good is it 10 days you have to wait ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It is cooler still sweaty though much more my running weather. That's good is it 10 days you have to wait ?


7 days thank goodness as it's a bit uncomfortable - starting to peel off and as it covers 2/3 of my armpit I just feel grotty and smelly under it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 7 days thank goodness as it's a bit uncomfortable - starting to peel off and as it covers 2/3 of my armpit I just feel grotty and smelly under it!


Bless you I bet you can't wait.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Bless you I bet you can't wait.


I seriously can't!! I hate not feeling completely clean!


----------



## catzz

Six soggy wet miles this morning. It was lovely and such a difference to last week!


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> Six soggy wet miles this morning. It was lovely and such a difference to last week!


Such a relief isn't it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

4.5 sunshiney miles for me this morning. I didn’t want to go, then remembered Ringy can’t go yet, so I did. Thanks Ringy for the motivation  Hope the healing is going well and hope you can get out for some fresh air again today.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> 4.5 sunshiney miles for me this morning. I didn't want to go, then remembered Ringy can't go yet, so I did. Thanks Ringy for the motivation  Hope the healing is going well and hope you can get out for some fresh air again today.


Ahh thank you! I can't wait to get rid of the stinky dressing - another day or so to go.
We are going out for a walk somewhere today. Need to go and get some fresh air and endorphins going on!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahh thank you! I can't wait to get rid of the stinky dressing - another day or so to go.
> We are going out for a walk somewhere today. Need to go and get some fresh air and endorphins going on!


Treat yourself to some lush bombs.


----------



## immum

So I'm back after 2 weeks off work and too busy to update. Having been checking in occasionally though. The weather was great for 2 weeks off but too hot to do much!
@Ringypie sorry to hear your results weren't great, but a super fit lady like you will bounce back and beat this I'm sure. Good on you for still getting out even if you can't run at the moment.
Despite the heat I've managed to fit in all my usual runs except 1, when it was just too hot and we were away in Christchurch for a couple of days. I'm really struggling with the humidity too, last week it was much cooler, about 20 degrees, but the humidity was so high I really struggled. Had to walk 3 times during the 6 miles which is unheard of because my head was feeling really woolly. In contrast, last night was the best run I've done in weeks! A bit warm but not too bad to start with, then it started raining quite heavily which was lovely! It was so cool. I was soaked to the skin but felt really good and really enjoyed it for a change. It's boosted my confidence a bit as I was beginning to think I'd never feel good running again. Roll on the winter weather!


----------



## Ringypie

A 4 mile walk along the coast path today trying to keep those endorphins going. Feeling a bit down today so it was good to get out.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A 4 mile walk along the coast path today trying to keep those endorphins going. Feeling a bit down today so it was good to get out.
> View attachment 447244


Looks amazing. I went out for a trot with Loki into the woods. Very quiet today since the weather has turned.


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling today @Ringypie ?

3.5 very wet miles this morning was going with Loki but he sat his butt down refused to move and then ran home back on the sofa ! I really like running in the rain.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 447296
> View attachment 447297
> How are you feeling today @Ringypie ?
> 
> 3.5 very wet miles this morning was going with Loki but he sat his butt down refused to move and then ran home back on the sofa ! I really like running in the rain.


Well done weather is awful here too. I've managed to muck Ringo out myself without needing any help which is good! Just fed up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rainy miles count double, right? I was going to go at 6am when I woke up, it wasn’t raining. Then I fell asleep again...and it was ripping down. So end of the Prom and back (4.25 miles)...and of course it stopped raining as soon as I rounded the turning into my road  Rainy miles for Ringy ‘cos she’s not allowed yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @Ringypie but gently gently...I know, I'm like an old woman


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rainy miles count double, right? I was going to go at 6am when I woke up, it wasn't raining. Then I fell asleep again...and it was ripping down. So end of the Prom and back (4.25 miles)...and of course it stopped raining as soon as I rounded the turning into my road  Rainy miles for Ringy 'cos she's not allowed yet.


I did the same woke up early and it was beautiful fell back to sleep and woke up to water world. Tomorrow I will get up early ! I want to do the long river stretch with Loki but can't go during dog walking hour as he is still a minor douche.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rainy miles count double, right? I was going to go at 6am when I woke up, it wasn't raining. Then I fell asleep again...and it was ripping down. So end of the Prom and back (4.25 miles)...and of course it stopped raining as soon as I rounded the turning into my road  Rainy miles for Ringy 'cos she's not allowed yet.


Thank you Mrs F wet miles are worth at least double, even more if it's really windy as well! The rain landed here in the early hours, I woke just after 6 to hear it monsooning outside so I snuggled up for a bit longer feeling lovely and cozy!


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's still sweaty and humid but tonight we were accompanied by constant drizzle which did mean it was easier to breathe!

Just over 4 miles x


----------



## Boxer123

Headed down the river with boxers today. Slow going because Loki kept stopping to look at geese, rowers , boats. Covered 13 miles I think it was a bit further as I knocked Strava off for a while when I took a photo.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123  You're so strong to be able to just go and do a Half!

I did 4.8 miles, high mileage for me this week, no "just to the bandstand and back" runs so far...maybe tomorrow!

Hope you're out for a walk again today @Ringypie 

Sending sunshine and gentle breezes to you all.


----------



## Ringypie

An 8.5 mile walk out to Avon Dam today. Very blustery and cloudier than we expected, however it was still beautiful.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> An 8.5 mile walk out to Avon Dam today. Very blustery and cloudier than we expected, however it was still beautiful.
> View attachment 447409
> View attachment 447410
> View attachment 447411


looks amazing.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> An 8.5 mile walk out to Avon Dam today. Very blustery and cloudier than we expected, however it was still beautiful.
> View attachment 447409
> View attachment 447410
> View attachment 447411


Gorgeous x


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.12 miles this morning and back out with the puppies, it was lovely.

Temps slowly dropping x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.12 miles this morning and back out with the puppies, it was lovely.
> 
> Temps slowly dropping x
> 
> View attachment 447478


He looks very happy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> He looks very happy.


I chopped myself out of the photo as I didn't look quite so happy


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I chopped myself out of the photo as I didn't look quite so happy


Ha ha Woody does rock the post run glow.


----------



## immum

@Ringypie that walk looks stunning!
6 miles again for me last night, reasonably comfortable as though it was still warm the humidity has dropped, thank goodness. The ruined all my good work by having fish and chips! To be fait it wasn't too bad as I only had a few chips and I always pick the batter off the fish, but I did have a sausage too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice work everyone. 

Day off for me today, too windy and I just can't face it - plus I've run 13 miles in the last three days which is a lot for me. We were up early and went to visit D's mum's plot in the church yard. One year ago today she died, I can't believe how quickly it's gone...we often go to say hello to her. 

I'll be back on it tomorrow, with some miles for you Ringy  Hope that your wound is healing okay xx


----------



## Boxer123

Well I under estimated the wind 5 very difficult miles today. I was worried something would fly off and hit me on the head. Glad to be back home.


----------



## Ringypie

Awfully windy out there!! Been out for a 5 mile walk. It certainly blew away some cobwebs!!
Healing ok thanks Mrs F - it already looks like a scar, no scabby bits or raw bits thank goodness. It’s still tender though and I have quite a seroma in my armpit which apparently is to be expected.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! The Prom is now covered in stones again, after yesterday’s high winds and large seas  So I’m going to have to find some new routes which don’t involve the Prom. The problem is that it’s so easy, out the front door, turn left, down the Twitten and *ta daaaaa* I am most miffed, it doesn’t normally happen at this time of year  

Now to plan my route...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no! The Prom is now covered in stones again, after yesterday's high winds and large seas  So I'm going to have to find some new routes which don't involve the Prom. The problem is that it's so easy, out the front door, turn left, down the Twitten and *ta daaaaa* I am most miffed, it doesn't normally happen at this time of year
> 
> Now to plan my route...


Hopefully you can find a new gem.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No new gem...I only did 7 miles but my legs feel like they’ve done twice that! Did a km warm up, then a faster 5k, then just over 5k home...feel tired now. The faster 5k is yours Ringy, the rest of it I’ll keep as it’s much too slow for you


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning after walking the boys. Started sunny, then rained , then sunny again.

How are you feeling @Ringypie ?

I've clocked up 37 miles this week and still have tomorrow to go. Hopefully a longer one tomorrow.

I was a bit miffed today running down the tow path I noticed a group of runners coming up behind me. So not to slow them down I hopped to the side to let them past. Not one of them said thank you ! So rude.

A spider just walked access me whilst typing this if you listen closely you can hear me scream. Had one the size of a mouse in the bath this morning. I hate this time of year!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Agghhhh! Spideytember! It’s only August they are too early!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agghhhh! Spideytember! It's only August they are too early!


They always start early in the cottage this was a big mama this morning unfortunately I do kill them. I hate this and have plug in repellents and eco spray but if they still choose to come creeping. As I battled it loki was with me the whole time. Sox was asleep on the sofa.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*shudder*


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> They always start early in the cottage this was a big mama this morning unfortunately I do kill them. I hate this and have plug in repellents and eco spray but if they still choose to come creeping. As I battled it loki was with me the whole time. Sox was asleep on the sofa.


 I'm not good with spiders..... the cats used to be my saviours but now they can't be bothered with them.
I'm ok, just wish the swelling in my armpit would go down and that I could shave and use deodorant!!!
Going for a walk in a little while. A bit fed up with walking though as covers so much less ground!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm not good with spiders..... the cats used to be my saviours but now they can't be bothered with them.
> I'm ok, just wish the swelling in my armpit would go down and that I could shave and use deodorant!!!
> Going for a walk in a little while. A bit fed up with walking though as covers so much less ground!


The boxers don't get them unless they run directly in front of them. The one this morning was so big.

Deodorant is over rated I had none for the first half of my holiday not ideal.


----------



## O2.0

Well the new arrival is lowering my running mileage but upping my walking mileage. I'm definitely doing more miles walking her than Bates' usual 3 or 4 slow mooches about. But because she needs a good walk in before I run, I'm running out of time in the morning to get more than a quick 5K. 
I'm seriously thinking about afternoon evening running but that's usually so hard for me, especially in this heat, it's always cooler in the morning.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Been invited to the thread by @Boxer123 
I run 4 times a week generally. Usually early morning so nobody can see me 
My mum however, says it is too early to be out and about and is worried that something sinister might happen to me, unsure what. I see the occasional taxi driver but that's about it and I run on well lit roads on the pavement. Obviously it is studying darker for longer so maybe I need to reconsider the time but I like to run before work through the week so it does need to be early doors really


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Welcome @The Wild Bunch  Where are you, how far do you run? Do you run on your own or with a woofer? Feel free not to answer BTW!

Nice to have another runner in our midst.


----------



## Ringypie

The Wild Bunch said:


> Been invited to the thread by @Boxer123
> I run 4 times a week generally. Usually early morning so nobody can see me
> My mum however, says it is too early to be out and about and is worried that something sinister might happen to me, unsure what. I see the occasional taxi driver but that's about it and I run on well lit roads on the pavement. Obviously it is studying darker for longer so maybe I need to reconsider the time but I like to run before work through the week so it does need to be early doors really


Yay another runner! Welcome!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

O2.0 said:


> Well the new arrival is lowering my running mileage but upping my walking mileage. I'm definitely doing more miles walking her than Bates' usual 3 or 4 slow mooches about. But because she needs a good walk in before I run, I'm running out of time in the morning to get more than a quick 5K.
> I'm seriously thinking about afternoon evening running but that's usually so hard for me, especially in this heat, it's always cooler in the morning.


You have a new arrival? Who is the new arrival @O2.0 ? Apologies if I've missed it. Hope your back is okay - it probably likes a slightly lower mileage


----------



## Ringypie

Another 5 mile walk today. I am hoping against hope that I won't need another op as it's doing my head in not being able to run! It was a lovely walk but it doesn't get the endorphins going as much! We walked from home around the edge of the moor before dropping down into the lanes to say goodnight to Ringo and then carry on a bit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

On the plus side Ringy, you can get out and about, which is so good. Looks a beautiful walk


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Mrs Funkin said:


> Welcome @The Wild Bunch  Where are you, how far do you run? Do you run on your own or with a woofer? Feel free not to answer BTW!
> 
> Nice to have another runner in our midst.


Thank you :Shamefullyembarrased
I'm in Yorkshire and run alone, my dogs would not run nicely enough for me to run with them unfortunately. I don't really have set distances. 5k regularly through the week, further on weekends. 7.5 miles this morning. I'm not a natural runner and don't really enjoy the process of running but love it when it's done and it helps my MH 



Ringypie said:


> Yay another runner! Welcome!


Thank you :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Boxer123

The Wild Bunch said:


> Been invited to the thread by @Boxer123
> I run 4 times a week generally. Usually early morning so nobody can see me
> My mum however, says it is too early to be out and about and is worried that something sinister might happen to me, unsure what. I see the occasional taxi driver but that's about it and I run on well lit roads on the pavement. Obviously it is studying darker for longer so maybe I need to reconsider the time but I like to run before work through the week so it does need to be early doors really


I run early but then I have boxers. I do think that you would be very unlucky to meet trouble early as it would be strange for someone to wait around in the off chance someone is out.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Boxer123 said:


> I run early but then I have boxers. I do think that you would be very unlucky to meet trouble early as it would be strange for someone to wait around in the off chance someone is out.


I've bumped into a couple of drunks on their way home before but generally it's quiet. I see loads of foxes and hedgehogs, the foxes never seem to be in a rush to run away


----------



## Ringypie

The Wild Bunch said:


> Thank you :Shamefullyembarrased
> I'm in Yorkshire and run alone, my dogs would not run nicely enough for me to run with them unfortunately. I don't really have set distances. 5k regularly through the week, further on weekends. 7.5 miles this morning. I'm not a natural runner and don't really enjoy the process of running but love it when it's done and it helps my MH
> 
> Thank you :Shamefullyembarrased


Running is so so good for mental health! It kept me sane through lockdown, nothing like going out for a few miles to settle down all those chaotic thoughts and worries! I love that feeling of peace it brings.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> On the plus side Ringy, you can get out and about, which is so good. Looks a beautiful walk


True - I should be grateful I haven't been banned from doing any exercise!!


----------



## O2.0

The Wild Bunch said:


> Been invited to the thread by @Boxer123
> I run 4 times a week generally. Usually early morning so nobody can see me
> My mum however, says it is too early to be out and about and is worried that something sinister might happen to me, unsure what. I see the occasional taxi driver but that's about it and I run on well lit roads on the pavement. Obviously it is studying darker for longer so maybe I need to reconsider the time but I like to run before work through the week so it does need to be early doors really


Hello there  
Fellow crazy o'clock early morning runner here too, over the years I've gotten all the comments about my safety, but in 20 years of and on running by myself in the dark never had anything sinister other than two skunkings, but one of those was definitely the dog's fault. Granted where I run, I'm more likely to see critters than humans. 
I have started carrying pepper spray because of two sets of dogs who have gotten more and more territorial and I can't avoid them. I don't know if pepper spray is legal in the UK, but OH is happier when I carry it. It's a tiny little one-use canister, fits in my shorts pocket also has a handy hand strap if I need it.



Mrs Funkin said:


> You have a new arrival? Who is the new arrival @O2.0 ? Apologies if I've missed it. Hope your back is okay - it probably likes a slightly lower mileage


 Oh I introduced her over in dog chat. I picked a stray/loose dog up off the streets a week ago today. Little small mutt dog who's very shy but warming up nicely so far


----------



## Boxer123

The Wild Bunch said:


> I've bumped into a couple of drunks on their way home before but generally it's quiet. I see loads of foxes and hedgehogs, the foxes never seem to be in a rush to run away


We bumped into some drunks Loki have them a good telling off I think because they were staggering. Other than that deer, fox and badgers.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Hello there
> Fellow crazy o'clock early morning runner here too, over the years I've gotten all the comments about my safety, but in 20 years of and on running by myself in the dark never had anything sinister other than two skunkings, but one of those was definitely the dog's fault. Granted where I run, I'm more likely to see critters than humans.
> I have started carrying pepper spray because of two sets of dogs who have gotten more and more territorial and I can't avoid them. I don't know if pepper spray is legal in the UK, but OH is happier when I carry it. It's a tiny little one-use canister, fits in my shorts pocket also has a handy hand strap if I need it.
> 
> Oh I introduced her over in dog chat. I picked a stray/loose dog up off the streets a week ago today. Little small mutt dog who's very shy but warming up nicely so far


Ohhh she looks sweet! Those eyes tell a story don't they. Lucky girl to be safe and loved now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Welcome @The Wild Bunch I am not a natural runner either, ass is too big!

Really enjoy canicross and trying to do more on my own. Have spent the Summer training building up to a 10k which I've actually enjoyed.

Run 3 x week and on the trails as much as possible.

I spend all of the autumn / winter dog walking in the dark, I have my torch with me if needed but it's an oddity if I bump into anyone.


----------



## The Wild Bunch

Ringypie said:


> Running is so so good for mental health! It kept me sane through lockdown, nothing like going out for a few miles to settle down all those chaotic thoughts and worries! I love that feeling of peace it brings.


That's really the only reason I run. Bit of time to myself, chance to dump all the crap in my brain and I feel angelic when I'm done :Angelic:Hilarious



O2.0 said:


> Hello there
> Fellow crazy o'clock early morning runner here too, over the years I've gotten all the comments about my safety, but in 20 years of and on running by myself in the dark never had anything sinister other than two skunkings, but one of those was definitely the dog's fault. Granted where I run, I'm more likely to see critters than humans.
> I have started carrying pepper spray because of two sets of dogs who have gotten more and more territorial and I can't avoid them. I don't know if pepper spray is legal in the UK, but OH is happier when I carry it. It's a tiny little one-use canister, fits in my shorts pocket


Tbf, hubby doesn't mind me going out at ridiculous o clock, we live in a very small village and are fortunate that it's a good area, I think pepper spray is legal. I see plenty of police cars that I could flag down if I needed to, usually traffic cops on their way back from the motorway patrols


----------



## The Wild Bunch

MissKittyKat said:


> Welcome @The Wild Bunch I am not a natural runner either, ass is too big!
> 
> Really enjoy canicross and trying to do more on my own. Have spent the Summer training building up to a 10k which I've actually enjoyed.
> 
> Run 3 x week and on the trails as much as possible.
> 
> I spend all of the autumn / winter dog walking in the dark, I have my torch with me if needed but it's an oddity if I bump into anyone.


I don't mind walking the dogs in the dark, one of my girls is keen as mustard. We had a small incident last winter when a bloke walked towards us all in black with a baseball cap on, Mavis went mental and the bloke legged it. Potential would be burglar perhaps? Safe to say, she went into full protection dog mode.
I don't mind running in the dark either as long as the street is well lit as the pavements are treacherous round here, slippy stone pavements with loose slabs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

O2.0 said:


> Hello there
> Fellow crazy o'clock early morning runner here too, over the years I've gotten all the comments about my safety, but in 20 years of and on running by myself in the dark never had anything sinister other than two skunkings, but one of those was definitely the dog's fault. Granted where I run, I'm more likely to see critters than humans.
> I have started carrying pepper spray because of two sets of dogs who have gotten more and more territorial and I can't avoid them. I don't know if pepper spray is legal in the UK, but OH is happier when I carry it. It's a tiny little one-use canister, fits in my shorts pocket also has a handy hand strap if I need it.
> 
> Oh I introduced her over in dog chat. I picked a stray/loose dog up off the streets a week ago today. Little small mutt dog who's very shy but warming up nicely so far


Awww, look at her little face  Welcome, sweet girl. You are safe and sound now.


----------



## O2.0

Cat chatters if you're interested, this is the full thread about Penny:
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/well-i-might-as-well-fess-up.530404/

And this is the thread of her progress. This one is mostly dog nerd stuff, but there's a few cute photos in there too  
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/pennys-progress.530439/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks for the links @O2.0 Just been reading about your adventures with Penny. You sound just like I thought you would. She looks so happy in the photos with Bates too.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww thanks for the links @O2.0 Just been reading about your adventures with Penny. You sound just like I thought you would. She looks so happy in the photos with Bates too.


Thank you! Yes, it has been a bit of an adventure, but glad she is with us, she's so stinkin' cute!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! That was tough...8.3 miles - only the thought of you not being allowed to run yet kept me going, Ringy! 

So a total of 29 miles for the week in just five runs. I can’t decide whether I prefer to do slightly longer daily runs five times a week or shorter runs six or seven times a week. 

Dunno


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! That was tough...8.3 miles - only the thought of you not being allowed to run yet kept me going, Ringy!
> 
> So a total of 29 miles for the week in just five runs. I can't decide whether I prefer to do slightly longer daily runs five times a week or shorter runs six or seven times a week.
> 
> Dunno


Well done @Mrs Funkin.

I was hoping for a long one bit sox has hurt his leg. Long night last night in phone to emergency vets then driving around in my pjs looking for paracetamol. He's not great today so apart from taking Loki out I'll stay with him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no Sox! You poor thing. How on earth have you done that? Hope it’s less painful now.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no Sox! You poor thing. How on earth have you done that? Hope it's less painful now.


I'm pretty sure he twisted it whilst playing with Loki in the garden. He's really uncomfortable.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! That was tough...8.3 miles - only the thought of you not being allowed to run yet kept me going, Ringy!
> 
> So a total of 29 miles for the week in just five runs. I can't decide whether I prefer to do slightly longer daily runs five times a week or shorter runs six or seven times a week.
> 
> Dunno


Awesome Mrs F well done!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I'm pretty sure he twisted it whilst playing with Loki in the garden. He's really uncomfortable.


Do you have any tumeric? I'm not sure if you can give human grade to dogs but I take it everyday as a natural anti inflammatory and it really helps! I know golden paste can be used to help with arthritis as an anti-inflammatory for dogs alongside pain killers. Maybe ask the vet.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Do you have any tumeric? I'm not sure if you can give human grade to dogs but I take it everyday as a natural anti inflammatory and it really helps! I know golden paste can be used to help with arthritis as an anti-inflammatory.


No sadly not he has settled now he's had some paracetamol it's really sad. He can weight bare in it but it seems to suddenly catch him and makes him cry.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 4.68 canicross miles today along the North Downs, well once we managed to jog up there!!!

It's so beautiful but a reasonable climb first and then we came down the steep way which is great practice for the steady command 

I've got 14.21 miles left to go of my run 50miles in August so should just make it


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> No sadly not he has settled now he's had some paracetamol it's really sad. He can weight bare in it but it seems to suddenly catch him and makes him cry.


Oh no, poor Sox. Crying not good and poor you, is another vet trip needed?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Oh no, poor Sox. Crying not good and poor you, is another vet trip needed?


Yes we will be going first thing tomorrow I would have gone today but our out of hours vets has moved because of Covid. It's a 45 minute drive away and I think that will just unsettle him even more. If he gets worse we will go today. He's snoozing now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Sox  that sounds horrid.glad the paracetamol have worked and he’s resting now. Little kiss on the top of his head from me, please.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear Sox  that sounds horrid.glad the paracetamol have worked and he's resting now. Little kiss on the top of his head from me, please.


Done.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yes we will be going first thing tomorrow I would have gone today but our out of hours vets has moved because of Covid. It's a 45 minute drive away and I think that will just unsettle him even more. If he gets worse we will go today. He's snoozing now.


Oh no poor Sox and poor you. They do like to worry you don't they! I hope he's more comfortable now.


----------



## Ringypie

An 8.25 mile walk for me today. I can’t get over how long it takes to walk that distance!! The marathon is going to take me such a loooong time!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no poor Sox and poor you. They do like to worry you don't they! I hope he's more comfortable now.


He's gone up to bed which is good because he was so uncomfortable last night he was pacing. Vets tomorrow.

Walking is almost harder I find different muscles hurt and your on your feet longer. I'm joining my friend a few miles on LM day. She has hurt her hip though hopefully it will improve.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> An 8.25 mile walk for me today. I can't get over how long it takes to walk that distance!! The marathon is going to take me such a loooong time!


It took me 87 minutes to run 8.33 miles earlier....ugh! Well done on your walk, that's a great distance


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles today 3 with Loki and then 7 on my own. Loki found some chickens on the route so we sat and stared at them for a while.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 how is Sox this morning?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 how is Sox this morning?


In true boxer fashion the limp has completely disappeared. We have an appointment for four I think I will still go. He's had to short walks to use the toilet. No paracetamol today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Typical eh? How did Sox go at the vet @Boxer123 ? I hope all is well and there's no serious damage.

I had a day off running today after 15 miles this weekend. Now I'm miffed that I spent my day doing daft things and didn't go for a run.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Typical eh? How did Sox go at the vet @Boxer123 ? I hope all is well and there's no serious damage.
> 
> I had a day off running today after 15 miles this weekend. Now I'm miffed that I spent my day doing daft things and didn't go for a run.


Not great @Mrs Funkin he has to have an x ray. The lump on his back is skin cancer so he's having an operation on Friday to remove it. It's been a leaky eye day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Oh Sox, you poor darling - and your mum too. I'm so sorry @Boxer123 sending you all lots of love xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Well if ever there was a day to skip a run today is it. Storm Francis has put me off. 
How are you @Ringypie ?


----------



## immum

@Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox, I hope he gets better soon.
Welcome @The Wild Bunch , I am an evening runner, I don't function in the mornings! I only run twice a week, but also cycle twice a week.
@Ringypie your walks look lovely. Do you know when you will be able to start running a bit again?
@Mrs Funkin wow, that's impressive for a weekend, I wouldn't be able to move after that.

So my usual 6 ish miles last night. Very muggy again even though it was cooler. I'm still strugglung to run up that pig of a hill in the middle of the woods! I can get almost to the top but then have to walk a little bit. It's not even a big hill, more of a drag. What annoys me the most is that I ran up it twice with no problems when I did the half marathon 3 months ago, so I can't understand why I can't now. I'm just hoping that the cooler weather will improve things.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox, I hope he gets better soon.
> Welcome @The Wild Bunch , I am an evening runner, I don't function in the mornings! I only run twice a week, but also cycle twice a week.
> @Ringypie your walks look lovely. Do you know when you will be able to start running a bit again?
> @Mrs Funkin wow, that's impressive for a weekend, I wouldn't be able to move after that.
> 
> So my usual 6 ish miles last night. Very muggy again even though it was cooler. I'm still strugglung to run up that pig of a hill in the middle of the woods! I can get almost to the top but then have to walk a little bit. It's not even a big hill, more of a drag. What annoys me the most is that I ran up it twice with no problems when I did the half marathon 3 months ago, so I can't understand why I can't now. I'm just hoping that the cooler weather will improve things.


Sometimes I think hills are part psychological.


----------



## MissKittyKat

immum said:


> @Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox, I hope he gets better soon.
> Welcome @The Wild Bunch , I am an evening runner, I don't function in the mornings! I only run twice a week, but also cycle twice a week.
> @Ringypie your walks look lovely. Do you know when you will be able to start running a bit again?
> @Mrs Funkin wow, that's impressive for a weekend, I wouldn't be able to move after that.
> 
> So my usual 6 ish miles last night. Very muggy again even though it was cooler. I'm still strugglung to run up that pig of a hill in the middle of the woods! I can get almost to the top but then have to walk a little bit. It's not even a big hill, more of a drag. What annoys me the most is that I ran up it twice with no problems when I did the half marathon 3 months ago, so I can't understand why I can't now. I'm just hoping that the cooler weather will improve things.


I run up hill better in the dark, maybe it's because I can't see the top or the cooler temps.

I think @Boxer123 is right and it is part psychological but I've also really struggled in the recent humidity.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Not great @Mrs Funkin he has to have an x ray. The lump on his back is skin cancer so he's having an operation on Friday to remove it. It's been a leaky eye day.


Oh no I'm gutted for you I really am! What an awful year this is, I really hope his paw is ok and all goes well on Friday.


----------



## Ringypie

We did a 5 mile walk yesterday partly on the misty, murky moors








@immum i really don't know when I will be able to run - they said the swelling in my armpit should go over the next few weeks and I can't run until it's shrunk a bit as it's really uncomfortable. 
Feeling a bit fed up with it all, and super worried as results on Thursday.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no I'm gutted for you I really am! What an awful year this is, I really hope his paw is ok and all goes well on Friday.


Thank you, Yes this year needs to feck off. Fingers crossed for you Thursday goes well what a long wait.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you, Yes this year needs to feck off. Fingers crossed for you Thursday goes well what a long wait.


Agree!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from 3.21 miles with only AC/DC for company!

I'm definitely feeling stronger being out on my own but still don't enjoy it, especially if there's a head wind making me go backwards


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just back from 3.21 miles with only AC/DC for company!
> 
> I'm definitely feeling stronger being out on my own but still don't enjoy it, especially if there's a head wind making me go backwards


At least you went I wimped out in this wind !


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> At least you went I wimped out in this wind !


It was definitely a road running sort of day! There will probably be loads of branches down when back to the trails at the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, that was an interesting journey back along the Prom! Crikey. Needed to get out as it was my first day back at work and Any the sounds of it everyone’s been bitching about me whilst I was away, which is 1) unprofessional and 2) rather upsetting. 

Ah well. I’m big enough and ugly enough to try not to care - and there are WAY more important things in life. I hope you enjoyed the force 8 tailwind I ran in for you, Ringy  xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, that was an interesting journey back along the Prom! Crikey. Needed to get out as it was my first day back at work and Any the sounds of it everyone's been bitching about me whilst I was away, which is 1) unprofessional and 2) rather upsetting.
> 
> Ah well. I'm big enough and ugly enough to try not to care - and there are WAY more important things in life. I hope you enjoyed the force 8 tailwind I ran in for you, Ringy  xx


Ah no I hate bitching. I have to say it can be quite bad in schools but my current role no one seems to do it everyone is lovely. It's a refreshing change. Don't take it to heart.


----------



## Boxer123

Ps easier said than done I know.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, that was an interesting journey back along the Prom! Crikey. Needed to get out as it was my first day back at work and Any the sounds of it everyone's been bitching about me whilst I was away, which is 1) unprofessional and 2) rather upsetting.
> 
> Ah well. I'm big enough and ugly enough to try not to care - and there are WAY more important things in life. I hope you enjoyed the force 8 tailwind I ran in for you, Ringy  xx


Windy here too!

Do you work mostly with women, I find that's the main problem and why school, particularly primary and special get so bitchy and clucky, they are mostly full of women!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, some of the doctors are male and a couple of male sonographers - but everyone who is in my department all the time are women. I just can't see a way out of it. The pay isn't brilliant - but for three days a week I don't think I'd get comparable elsewhere. Plus I do really enjoy my job - it's all the office stuff I don't like (though I think that's probably the same for everyone, no matter the job). I shall continue to just get on with my work and keep my head down.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, that was an interesting journey back along the Prom! Crikey. Needed to get out as it was my first day back at work and Any the sounds of it everyone's been bitching about me whilst I was away, which is 1) unprofessional and 2) rather upsetting.
> 
> Ah well. I'm big enough and ugly enough to try not to care - and there are WAY more important things in life. I hope you enjoyed the force 8 tailwind I ran in for you, Ringy  xx


I'm sorry they are being so horrid I just hate that kind of behaviour!
Well done for your run that's awesome - it certainly was windy!
Only 2.6 miles walked today. We went down to running club as there are a few people who walk as they can no longer run so I joined them. I was planning on walking down originally to make it a bit longer, but nearly didn't go as there was torrential rain and gales, and was feeling tired and jaded so ended up driving down instead.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Windy here too!
> 
> Do you work mostly with women, I find that's the main problem and why school, particularly primary and special get so bitchy and clucky, they are mostly full of women!!!!


Yes I find that. I used to have a picture of the boxers on my desk then I could get through anything.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's nice to have some running club company, Ringy. 

Hurry slowly. All positive thoughts on the way for Thursday xx


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles in total today 3 with Loki and two alone. Loki met a lovely springer dog and a pointer who was darting around in the corn. I'm glad he doesn't seem any worse the wear for getting his butt whooped by a baby lab last week.


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little walk today..... 12.5 miles


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just a little walk today..... 12.5 miles
> View attachment 447878


How long did that take you well done.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How long did that take you well done.


3 hours 50. So frustrating as to run it would take more like 2 hours!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 3 hours 50. So frustrating as to run it would take more like 2 hours!


Very frustrating but still a good mileage do you take hubby with you ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Very frustrating but still a good mileage do you take hubby with you ?


Yeah it helps that we weren't at work today otherwise I'd struggle to fit everything in! Walks of that length are for days off only!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Yeah it helps that we weren't at work today otherwise I'd struggle to fit everything in! Walks of that length are for days off only!


Hopefully that will help you to sleep a little tonight.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A nice 3 miles tonight at a place we haven't been for over a year so Woody was super excited, don't get to shuffle along when he's like that! Bigger strides needed 

Still periods of walking needed as was still humid until the sun started to go down x


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie hope you manage to get some rest tonight.

We all send hugs (Mya was on the end of the other sofa!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oscar sends you a big kiss for tomorrow @Ringypie thinking of you and sending much love xx


----------



## Boxer123

I hope today goes well @Ringypie we are thinking of you x


----------



## immum

All the best for today @Ringypie


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning lovely run really enjoyed it. 

Then a walk with the boys. Loki is really behaving at the moment. He’s been amazing such a turn around.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m sorry I missed all the lovely messages on here. Thank you all it means a lot xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right. So. I'm coming on here to confess something that nobody except husband knows.

Inspired by you @Ringypie I've entered the Virtual London Marathon. Husband decided today that we would do it. Five weeks notice to run a marathon, what could possibly go wrong? I know you wanted to do London more than anything this year - I always said I'd never do another marathon. I think it will have to be a run/walk as I've not run more than ten miles since 2013 (last marathon).

I don't know if I will be able to do it - but I know that I will try my best.

I'm clearly mad in the head...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. So. I'm coming on here to confess something that nobody except husband knows.
> 
> Inspired by you @Ringypie I've entered the Virtual London Marathon. Husband decided today that we would do it. Five weeks notice to run a marathon, what could possibly go wrong? I know you wanted to do London more than anything this year - I always said I'd never do another marathon. I think it will have to be a run/walk as I've not run more than ten miles since 2013 (last marathon).
> 
> I don't know if I will be able to do it - but I know that I will try my best.
> 
> I'm clearly mad in the head...


Exciting


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right. So. I'm coming on here to confess something that nobody except husband knows.
> 
> Inspired by you @Ringypie I've entered the Virtual London Marathon. Husband decided today that we would do it. Five weeks notice to run a marathon, what could possibly go wrong? I know you wanted to do London more than anything this year - I always said I'd never do another marathon. I think it will have to be a run/walk as I've not run more than ten miles since 2013 (last marathon).
> 
> I don't know if I will be able to do it - but I know that I will try my best.
> 
> I'm clearly mad in the head...


Woohoo!! Well done Mrs F! We can do this, even if it's more walk than run!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am thinking more terrifying @MissKittyKat

Also, Ringy, having seen your messages on your Nurse Flint post, I have realised that I might be sounding insensitive as you can't currently run. It's really not my intention, really it's not. I am so sorry if it saddens you and I will stop going on. Much love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am thinking more terrifying @MissKittyKat
> 
> Also, Ringy, having seen your messages on your Nurse Flint post, I have realised that I might be sounding insensitive as you can't currently run. It's really not my intention, really it's not. I am so sorry if it saddens you and I will stop going on. Much love xx


Oh no not at all! I will be back to running very soon so please don't stop!! :Kiss


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin for signing up I may be joining a friend to do it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.23 miles this morning, nice and steady 1 mile intervals according to our canicross leader, not for me! Fastest I have run for a while but consistent pace over the 5k at just under 12min/miles.

It was nice weather though but still humid!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.23 miles this morning, nice and steady 1 mile intervals according to our canicross leader, not for me! Fastest I have run for a while but consistent pace over the 5k at just under 12min/miles.
> 
> It was nice weather though but still humid!


Well done sounds like a good run. Hope Woody enjoyed himself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @MissKittyKat  Sounds like you're really enjoying your running at the moment. Hope Woody had fun too.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 @Mrs Funkin Woody loves it and as soon as we turn up the hill to the Woods starts talking to me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little warm up, then the 5k for our running club weekly 5k, then home via Holland and Barrett to try to get some gels (but they didn't have the ones I wanted). Just over six miles...I'm a bit scared about tomorrow's run as we are doing a recce of husband's leg for the relay race and it's the toughest and longest of all of the legs. Oh well. I shall just walk the horrible ups (and downs! I'm rubbish at downhill running!). 

Had many many marathon and work anxiety dreams last night. Good grief. Just ordering some gels on wiggle and getting distracted by running socks, haha.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Little warm up, then the 5k for our running club weekly 5k, then home via Holland and Barrett to try to get some gels (but they didn't have the ones I wanted). Just over six miles...I'm a bit scared about tomorrow's run as we are doing a recce of husband's leg for the relay race and it's the toughest and longest of all of the legs. Oh well. I shall just walk the horrible ups (and downs! I'm rubbish at downhill running!).
> 
> Had many many marathon and work anxiety dreams last night. Good grief. Just ordering some gels on wiggle and getting distracted by running socks, haha.


Best thing you can do is take a walk run approach. I did this with my friend at Brighton and found it worked well. I might sign up to the virtual no where near trained enough but supporting friend anyway.

Managed a shower so far today. Waiting on my lovely dog walker who is coming later to take Loki out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I'm thinking an 8 minute run, 2 minute walk maybe. My problem is that mentally I always find it hard to get going again once I walk...

Ah well. It doesn't matter in the grand scheme, I'm only doing it for the tee shirt and medal


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, I'm thinking an 8 minute run, 2 minute walk maybe. My problem is that mentally I always find it hard to get going again once I walk...
> 
> Ah well. It doesn't matter in the grand scheme, I'm only doing it for the tee shirt and medal


I normally do but enjoyed it far more with the breaks. Are you running it with hubby.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, we will start at the same time and probably see each other a lot on the loops we do but he will be hours ahead of me! Last time we both did a marathon together (London 2012), he did 3:09 and I did 5:17 :/ I was pretty well trained then, too, but my head beat me - my legs were fine. My head defeated me in 2013 too, when I had trained even better but finished in a slower time (can't even remember the time!). I vowed then that I'd never do another. 

Ahem.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, we will start at the same time and probably see each other a lot on the loops we do but he will be hours ahead of me! Last time we both did a marathon together (London 2012), he did 3:09 and I did 5:17 :/ I was pretty well trained then, too, but my head beat me - my legs were fine. My head defeated me in 2013 too, when I had trained even better but finished in a slower time (can't even remember the time!). I vowed then that I'd never do another.
> 
> Ahem.


I'm the same tend to loose my mind in marathons. I always say I'll never do another around mile 20 forget that by mile 26.2.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Funny thing is, at London I hated the first 20 miles and really enjoyed the final 6.2  They had some cool bit of tech where it told you how many people you overtook from 20 miles and I overtook something like 3000 people. I very clearly remember seeing the Gherkin in the distance and feeling better. Can't remember much else part from bursting into tears when I saw the "385 yards to go" sign and making the lady cry who gave me my medal.

I was so gutted with my finish time that I cried for a week. Marathons and I are not friends...my blog makes for sobering reading. I've just started to read it again and I'm now terrified! If you're bored we've had a blog going for a good few years now. Hubby's Ironman Hawaii exploits make for good reading 

https://rowerunning.co.uk/author/sharon/


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Funny thing is, at London I hated the first 20 miles and really enjoyed the final 6.2  They had some cool bit of tech where it told you how many people you overtook from 20 miles and I overtook something like 3000 people. I very clearly remember seeing the Gherkin in the distance and feeling better. Can't remember much else part from bursting into tears when I saw the "385 yards to go" sign and making the lady cry who gave me my medal.
> 
> I was so gutted with my finish time that I cried for a week. Marathons and I are not friends...my blog makes for sobering reading. I've just started to read it again and I'm now terrified! If you're bored we've had a blog going for a good few years now. Hubby's Ironman Hawaii exploits make for good reading
> 
> https://rowerunning.co.uk/author/sharon/


Oh thank you I'll give it a read. Im not at all fast my fastest marathon was 4:50 I never push myself enough.


----------



## Ringypie

An 8.5 mile walk today. We tried our marathon loop then went down to Ringo - the good thing is 4 loops should be the perfect distance, finishing up at our local pub!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Boxer123 all I wanted was a marathon time that started with a 4  Maybe one day (not this day!)

@Ringypie awesome work. I'm going to do to each end of the Prom and back five times, plus a bit extra, if I can get that far! We might plan the loop to take in our house for a fuel station too.

The more I think about it, the more I think it's a bad idea.

Off to recce husband's relay stage tomorrow, I've got my breakfast rice pudding baking in the oven as I type. I figure I might need breakfast. We *may* have been drinking champagne and amaretto with our friends since 4pm...came home at 7 though and had my tea a few minutes ago.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> An 8.5 mile walk today. We tried our marathon loop then went down to Ringo - the good thing is 4 loops should be the perfect distance, finishing up at our local pub!


Sounds a good plan. Only a short mooch for me and Loki today has to get back to Sox.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How is Sox doing @Boxer123 ? When will you get results?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Boxer123 all I wanted was a marathon time that started with a 4  Maybe one day (not this day!)
> 
> @Ringypie awesome work. I'm going to do to each end of the Prom and back five times, plus a bit extra, if I can get that far! We might plan the loop to take in our house for a fuel station too.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I think it's a bad idea.
> 
> Off to recce husband's relay stage tomorrow, I've got my breakfast rice pudding baking in the oven as I type. I figure I might need breakfast. We *may* have been drinking champagne and amaretto with our friends since 4pm...came home at 7 though and had my tea a few minutes ago.


You'll be fine! You're so fit you could walk it without a problem - just take your time!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> How is Sox doing @Boxer123 ? When will you get results?


We had the results it was skin cancer. (Sorry didn't update on here) He had an operation yesterday to remove the lump which will hopefully halt it. He was very distressed last night when I picked him up. He's doing better today eating boiled chicken.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> We had the results it was skin cancer. (Sorry didn't update on here) He had an operation yesterday to remove the lump which will hopefully halt it. He was very distressed last night when I picked him up. He's doing better today eating boiled chicken.


I'm so so sorry to hear that. I really hope that the op was a success and he has no more problems. What a horrid horrid year this is.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm so so sorry to hear that. I really hope that the op was a success and he has no more problems. What a horrid horrid year this is.


It truly has been an arse of a year. I felt awful yesterday he came out of the vets and another dog barked at him. He panicked slipped his collar and was trying to hide under a car. He was snapping at me until he realised who I was. Got him home and he was pacing and panting wouldn't eat. Luckily my dog walker came today so I could get loki out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Boxer123 I'm so sorry, poor Sox  Paws crossed that the lumpectomy will have done the trick and the cancer is a goner. Lots of love to you all, what a horrid time xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Boxer123 I'm so sorry, poor Sox  Paws crossed that the lumpectomy will have done the trick and the cancer is a goner. Lots of love to you all, what a horrid time xx


Thank you he's taken himself to bed he is quite cross with me. I'm under a duvet on the sofa with Loki. The cottage is freezing tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I hate it when they are in a strop  I hope he has forgotten by the morning. Stay snuggled with Loki, it really was cold this afternoon/early evening. We may have put the heating on and the fire might be on now...with an Oscar lying in front of it whilst we watch a film about a pro surfer who had her arm bitten off by a shark!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you he's taken himself to bed he is quite cross with me. I'm under a duvet on the sofa with Loki. The cottage is freezing tonight.


Can't believe that 3 weeks ago we were sweating and wishing for cooler weather! It's definitely chilly tonight!
Hope after a good nights sleep Sox is feeling more like himself.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well I made it, 51.7 miles in August, the most I have done in a month.

Mostly done with the 4 legged PT, unless it was too hot.

The longer runs on a Sunday have soon added up and they are still tough but they no longer feel like a chore.

My friend and I are doing a virtual LEJOG through CaniX over the next year, a mix of walking and running but all with Woody.

It will be my first count up of the miles tomorrow to see if we have virtually passed through Cornwall


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww that's a great picture  Good work Woody and @MissKittyKat !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey, that was a tough run this morning! The elevation was bonkers for me, who is used to running on the Prom! My watch said 10.75 miles in two hours, so 11:15 mile pace...but I'm happy with that given the terrain. There was one spectacularly awful downhill too! Husband was so strong it's untrue! Up an enormous hill he ran, like a gazelle, whilst I was shattered walking it! Flipping heck!
























The race is in 13 days now...to think I was worrying about it. There's other things to worry about now!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww that's a great picture  Good work Woody and @MissKittyKat !


Thankyou, it's a very rare ok photo. Woody is always smiling and I usually look like I'm being tortured!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat Woody is looking gorgeous as always. @Mrs Funkin looks like a good run.

I managed a couple of miles with my loki. Ran into a right Pratt in the woods. A black dog came hurtling towards us no owner in sight. The path was thin and Loki is not keen on big black dogs. I called out for the owner to call their dog. A voice from the woods calls but of course no recall. Meanwhile he's trying to sniff Loki's butt. I'm trying to block him. Owner finally ambles around the corner and puts a lead on 'oh he's just friendly'. Grrrr


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ggggrrr. Dogs off leads with no recall (says me, the expert!) in busy/popular dog walking places really gets on my wick! Then always the excuse that it's a friendly dog. Pah! I share your gggrrrrrr @Boxer123


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat Woody is looking gorgeous as always. @Mrs Funkin looks like a good run.
> 
> I managed a couple of miles with my loki. Ran into a right Pratt in the woods. A black dog came hurtling towards us no owner in sight. The path was thin and Loki is not keen on big black dogs. I called out for the owner to call their dog. A voice from the woods calls but of course no recall. Meanwhile he's trying to sniff Loki's butt. I'm trying to block him. Owner finally ambles around the corner and puts a lead on 'oh he's just friendly'. Grrrr


I always out Woody on lead when it's dogs I don't know. He's pretty good but not 100% and I then get weird looks from people as if to say, why you doing that! I always feel I need to explain myself.

It's just polite x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ggggrrr. Dogs off leads with no recall (says me, the expert!) in busy/popular dog walking places really gets on my wick! Then always the excuse that it's a friendly dog. Pah! I share your gggrrrrrr @Boxer123


Thank you it made me so cross the bloke just didn't care that I was left to deal with his dog whilst he was ambling along.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I always out Woody on lead when it's dogs I don't know. He's pretty good but not 100% and I then get weird looks from people as if to say, why you doing that! I always feel I need to explain myself.
> 
> It's just polite x


It's so frustrating isn't it ! I always feel like I should explain myself if Loki is vocal I need to stop doing that and practice my resting bitch face.

The thing is he didn't even know I was there because he was so far away from his dog.

Sox is resting up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Sox. That looks like a doleful face  Kiss on the top of the head for you on its way x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good boy Sox. That looks like a doleful face  Kiss on the top of the head for you on its way x


I'm glad he's more settled today.


----------



## Ringypie

Dear Sox he does look fed up! I hope he’s feeling better.

Just a short walk for me today.... running club friend suggested walking down to the woods and getting picked up from there. Said it was about 9 miles..... 12.25 miles later we got there  good job I took a bottle of water and some food with me!! Was nice to walk and chat though.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Dear Sox he does look fed up! I hope he's feeling better.
> 
> Just a short walk for me today.... running club friend suggested walking down to the woods and getting picked up from there. Said it was about 9 miles..... 12.25 miles later we got there  good job I took a bottle of water and some food with me!! Was nice to walk and chat though.


Well done you do cover some miles ! Sox has perked up a bit I hid cocktail sausage around the garden for him to sniff out. He's gone up to bed. Myself and Loki are having an Angel marathon. He's such a cuddly little bear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm, David Boreanaz. 

I love Buffy


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mmmm, David Boreanaz.
> 
> I love Buffy


Ive never watched them before so have spent the whole summer in the Buffy verse it's great !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After yesterday's efforts my legs actually didn't feel too bad this morning, so I went out for a little toddle up the Prom. Ended up doing 3.6 miles which was pleasing. 

I've been reading my favourite running book as someone had helpfully marked the bit in the marathon chapter entitled, "The Under-Trained Marathonner"


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> After yesterday's efforts my legs actually didn't feel too bad this morning, so I went out for a little toddle up the Prom. Ended up doing 3.6 miles which was pleasing.
> 
> I've been reading my favourite running book as someone had helpfully marked the bit in the marathon chapter entitled, "The Under-Trained Marathonner"


What's the book ? No running for me today looking after my boy but dog walker coming soon so I can walk Loki.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

https://www.amazon.co.uk/s?k=the+co...22&tag=googhydr-21&ref=pd_sl_41mcu9to8a_e_p50

The Competitive Runner's Handbook - you can get them second hand too. In fact, here it is for £2.80 including delivery! The best £2.80 you'll ever spend IMHO 

https://www.awesomebooks.com/book/9...xpiry=1606651611&source=webgains&siteid=57172


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(P.S. I hope Sox is doing okay today, poor boy xx)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> (P.S. I hope Sox is doing okay today, poor boy xx)


He's good back to his normal self eating well, desperately wanting to play ball. He seems happy with me again.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> He's good back to his normal self eating well, desperately wanting to play ball. He seems happy with me again.


So glad to hear he's feeling better!


----------



## Ringypie

It’s been a good day. I discovered I can wear my sports bra so off I went to see whether I was able to run. 8 miles later I got home! A lovely gentle run walk and I feel so much better for it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's been a good day. I discovered I can wear my sports bra so off I went to see whether I was able to run. 8 miles later I got home! A lovely gentle run walk and I feel so much better for it!


Yay that's such good news I bet you feel better.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yay that's such good news I bet you feel better.


Omg I literally feel on top of the world! My head is in that peaceful place it goes to when I've run!


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> Omg I literally feel on top of the world! My head is in that peaceful place it goes to when I've run!


It is truly an addiction - a good one!


----------



## Boxer123

See people who don’t run never believe me but I sometimes get into a zen like state when I’m running and all my worries disappear for a time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ringypie this has made me smile so much! I'm delighted for you


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie so glad you can now get back to running.
@Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox, I hope he's on the mend.
@Mrs Funkin virtual London! Good for you! I'm sure you will find it easier than you think.
On Thursday (seems like ages ago now) it was lovely and cool. Did 6.2 miles on the roads for a change which I was dreading, but it was actually fine. It was too dull and dark to go in the woods even though it was only 7.30pm! Last night another 6 miles, back in the woods, very comfortable, lovely temperature again. Enjoying it at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Well done @Ringypie so glad you can now get back to running.
> @Boxer123 sorry to hear about Sox, I hope he's on the mend.
> @Mrs Funkin virtual London! Good for you! I'm sure you will find it easier than you think.
> On Thursday (seems like ages ago now) it was lovely and cool. Did 6.2 miles on the roads for a change which I was dreading, but it was actually fine. It was too dull and dark to go in the woods even though it was only 7.30pm! Last night another 6 miles, back in the woods, very comfortable, lovely temperature again. Enjoying it at the moment.


Thank you he is on the mend I'm just missing running. Back at work and looking after boxers is all I can manage this week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @immum (currently trying to write a program! Ha!) 

Hope Sox is feeling better today @Boxer123

Hope you're still on a high @Ringypie !


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @immum (currently trying to write a program! Ha!)
> 
> Hope Sox is feeling better today @Boxer123
> 
> Hope you're still on a high @Ringypie !


He's definitely on the mend thank you he's my happy boy again.


----------



## Boxer123

I might sign up to this in November nice trial run.

http://www.maverick-race.com/races/theoriginalbuckinghamshire-f5d7p


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @immum (currently trying to write a program! Ha!)
> 
> Hope Sox is feeling better today @Boxer123
> 
> Hope you're still on a high @Ringypie !


I'm even higher today  went to running club this evening. I ran walked down there from home. Then as they were doing the handicap I set off first and just took my time, which was atrocious compared to previous runs but I still covered 5.5 miles and ran most of it.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm even higher today  went to running club this evening. I ran walked down there from home. Then as they were doing the handicap I set off first and just took my time, which was atrocious compared to previous runs but I still covered 5.5 miles and ran most of it.


Fantastic news I bet you feel better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That, Ringy, is flipping BRILLIANT!  so chuffed for you.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I'm even higher today  went to running club this evening. I ran walked down there from home. Then as they were doing the handicap I set off first and just took my time, which was atrocious compared to previous runs but I still covered 5.5 miles and ran most of it.


You sound much happier x


----------



## Ringypie

I do feel an awful lot better - I know it’s only the start of a very long very rough road but at least if I’m mended from this it makes life a lot easier!
I’ve put in my deferment for London, hopefully I will get the date I want which is April 2022.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 448422
> 
> 
> He's definitely on the mend thank you he's my happy boy again.


I am envious of your wood burner! I really miss living in a cottage with one.


----------



## Ringypie

3 mile run down to Ringo and back this afternoon. Ran it all apart from a couple of steep downhills where there seems to be too much bounce and it hurts a bit! Lovely to be running again but frustrating how hard it feels!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I am envious of your wood burner! I really miss living in a cottage with one.


I never use it to worried about setting us on fire


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I never use it to worried about setting us on fire


It was a firm favourite with someone!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was a firm favourite with someone!
> View attachment 448533


That photo is hilarious love it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Flint. You are one of my favourites


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, sitting trying to plan in some long runs before the Dreaded Day! I think I must have been a bit daft in the head to agree to it...I'm wishing I hadn't but I'd really really like the tee shirt  

Did a 10k this morning - trying to go a bit slower, didn't manage to keep to "marathon pace" but not too far off...and I feel worse than running it faster. Ha. 

I'm sitting worrying about every aspect - which is what I did for MONTHS before I did marathons before, so maybe it's a good thing it's just over a month away, less time for stressing out. I am trying my best to remember that in the grand scheme of life it's nothing and that there are many more important things (almost anything is more important to be fair).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm, sitting trying to plan in some long runs before the Dreaded Day! I think I must have been a bit daft in the head to agree to it...I'm wishing I hadn't but I'd really really like the tee shirt
> 
> Did a 10k this morning - trying to go a bit slower, didn't manage to keep to "marathon pace" but not too far off...and I feel worse than running it faster. Ha.
> 
> I'm sitting worrying about every aspect - which is what I did for MONTHS before I did marathons before, so maybe it's a good thing it's just over a month away, less time for stressing out. I am trying my best to remember that in the grand scheme of life it's nothing and that there are many more important things (almost anything is more important to be fair).


Ive missed running this week hopefully can get out tomorrow. I always try to remind myself that I can walk 26 miles worst case. (Which you won't do) Have you ever seen How I Met Your Mother. 'Step one of running a marathon start running, step two there is no step two.'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm annoyed at myself that I'm letting my head get the better of me already! That's what ruined both my marathons previously.

Hope you can get out tomorrow @Boxer123 I might do a couple of miles after work, or I might not as planning longer on Saturday. Sometimes I find a couple of miles settles my nerves though.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm annoyed at myself that I'm letting my head get the better of me already! That's what ruined both my marathons previously.
> 
> Hope you can get out tomorrow @Boxer123 I might do a couple of miles after work, or I might not as planning longer on Saturday. Sometimes I find a couple of miles settles my nerves though.


I found with the ultras it's all in the head it's hard to get past. If Loki can run fast enough to catch a moving pigeon as he did today you can kick ass in this marathon.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm annoyed at myself that I'm letting my head get the better of me already! That's what ruined both my marathons previously.
> 
> Hope you can get out tomorrow @Boxer123 I might do a couple of miles after work, or I might not as planning longer on Saturday. Sometimes I find a couple of miles settles my nerves though.


Remember you could walk the distance... you haven't done massive amounts of training so just take your time, run walk, don't pressure yourself at all! Look at it as a day long expedition, it doesn't matter how long it takes you, you aren't trying to beat any pbs!


----------



## immum

Oh @Mrs Funkin try not too get too stressed over it! The important thing is that you're actually doing it, and that you WILL be able to do it, not how you do it. Just go out and try to enjoy it, run as much as you can, and don't feel down about having to walk. I think you'll surprise yourself in the end.
6 miles round the woods last night for me, quite a decent pace (for me!) too, so really pleased. It really is starting to get too dark in the woods now, husband has already nearly gone flat on his face a couple of times tripping on tree roots, which is of course my fault, so I think it might be road running for the next 6 months now. Boo! I really love it in the woods. Hoping to get a couple more runs in the woods if we can get out a bit earlier in the evening, but that will be it I think.


----------



## MissKittyKat

immum said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin try not too get too stressed over it! The important thing is that you're actually doing it, and that you WILL be able to do it, not how you do it. Just go out and try to enjoy it, run as much as you can, and don't feel down about having to walk. I think you'll surprise yourself in the end.
> 6 miles round the woods last night for me, quite a decent pace (for me!) too, so really pleased. It really is starting to get too dark in the woods now, husband has already nearly gone flat on his face a couple of times tripping on tree roots, which is of course my fault, so I think it might be road running for the next 6 months now. Boo! I really love it in the woods. Hoping to get a couple more runs in the woods if we can get out a bit earlier in the evening, but that will be it I think.


Purchase a good quality headtorch. Running in the woods in the dark is the best


----------



## Boxer123

Moan Alert Apologises

Loki was sick last night he has been the last couple of nights mostly bile and I think it’s because we have been having dinner earlier so maybe hunger pukes I hope. I will give him a bed time snack tonight but if not I will go to the vets tomorrow. I get very bad anxiety about their health and it’s sky high at the moment. I ended up sitting up watching him breath so no running today. I really need to get out. 

It’s hard on my own if they are sick I can’t go out. Also I get so worried I make myself ill. I got my masters certificate through today no graduation due to Covid sent a picture to my mum she’s read it but no reply. 

How I’ve ended up so alone at the age of 37 I don’t know but it’s got me down today. Can’t even celebrate on my own with a glass of wine as I’m scared I might need to rush Loki to the emergency vet he also got stung by a wasp today. 

Any hoo I really need a run to clear my head I hope for a quiet boxer night.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Moan Alert Apologises
> 
> Loki was sick last night he has been the last couple of nights mostly bile and I think it's because we have been having dinner earlier so maybe hunger pukes I hope. I will give him a bed time snack tonight but if not I will go to the vets tomorrow. I get very bad anxiety about their health and it's sky high at the moment. I ended up sitting up watching him breath so no running today. I really need to get out.
> 
> It's hard on my own if they are sick I can't go out. Also I get so worried I make myself ill. I got my masters certificate through today no graduation due to Covid sent a picture to my mum she's read it but no reply.
> 
> How I've ended up so alone at the age of 37 I don't know but it's got me down today. Can't even celebrate on my own with a glass of wine as I'm scared I might need to rush Loki to the emergency vet he also got stung by a wasp today.
> 
> Any hoo I really need a run to clear my head I hope for a quiet boxer night.


Those boys really do put you through it don't they. It is tough on your own, I really feel for you. I was in a similar position 11 years ago and not in a good place at all. Remember we are all here for you, keep talking to us.

Massive congratulations on your Masters!!!! What a fantastic achievement!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m back (just in time for chemo epressed) had a super run with the club, an easy pace chatting all the way then a sprint back up the hill to the club feeling really strong. 6.5 miles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Firstly, HURRAH and many congratulations on becoming a Mistress of Science (or Arts! Or something else...) - how fabulous are you 

Secondly, I hope that Loki is perkier now (I fully get the anxiety, I have a. thread all about what a stress head I am about Oscar!)...and I hope Sox is doing well too. Hopefully no Vet visit will be needed. Paws well and truly crossed.

Thirdly, better to be on your own than with a d***head! I know, it's easy for me to say - but I really do believe that. Plus, you never know who might come into your life at any moment.

Oh @Boxer123 I hope you feel better in the morning. Sometimes you just need a nice hot bath and a weep, let it all out xx


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you both. I am quite happy being single I’ve been quite put off relationships. I think lockdown and the divorce have made me realise I don’t really have a strong family network either. I’ve come to realise I’m quite alone. (Except my sister who’s 360 miles away) 

Loki is settled and had an extra bit of dinner so hopefully will sleep all night. 

Must stop wallowing now having a big Loki cuddle.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm back (just in time for chemo epressed) had a super run with the club, an easy pace chatting all the way then a sprint back up the hill to the club feeling really strong. 6.5 miles.


Great job is club back up and running then ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great job is club back up and running then ?


Yep just being careful meeting outside and staying a sensible distance apart. Ok now, not going to be so good when it's raining!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Yep just being careful meeting outside and staying a sensible distance apart. Ok now, not going to be so good when it's raining!


Sounds good it's nice to have a bit of normal back. 
Well is 5am and Loki hasn't puked maybe it was the hunger pukes. Mid night snack everyday for him now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All the best vommy types have a midnight feast - Oscar loves his (tho often more like 2am)


----------



## Boxer123

We made it through the night yay I’m on my running clothes almost ready to go fingers crossed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Am pleased, did my 15 miles this morning in 2:42 (was aiming for 11 min miling and did 10:48 avg, so still scope to slow down a bit). Only stopped to have a wee at 6.5 miles and adjust my sock at 11. I'm very pleased, still feeling daunted by the whole marathon thing but chuffed to do 15.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Am pleased, did my 15 miles this morning in 2:42 (was aiming for 11 min miling and did 10:48 avg, so still scope to slow down a bit). Only stopped to have a wee at 6.5 miles and adjust my sock at 11. I'm very pleased, still feeling daunted by the whole marathon thing but chuffed to do 15.
> 
> View attachment 448742


That's amazing!

Not even half of that is enough for me....

A lovely blue sky for our 3.5 miles this morning. It was humid again though.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Am pleased, did my 15 miles this morning in 2:42 (was aiming for 11 min miling and did 10:48 avg, so still scope to slow down a bit). Only stopped to have a wee at 6.5 miles and adjust my sock at 11. I'm very pleased, still feeling daunted by the whole marathon thing but chuffed to do 15.
> 
> View attachment 448742


Amazing job if you can do 15 you can do 26.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> That's amazing!
> 
> Not even half of that is enough for me....
> 
> A lovely blue sky for our 3.5 miles this morning. It was humid again though.
> 
> View attachment 448748


Woody loves it bless him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww Woody is smiling, he really *does* love it  Well done @MissKittyKat


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Woody loves it bless him.





Mrs Funkin said:


> Aww Woody is smiling, he really *does* love it  Well done @MissKittyKat


Now I've just got to do the same, love it or at least smile


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I hope so @Boxer123 - right now the only bit of me that's cross is my lower back. I have no core and when I run longer, it really highlights that. I need a nap now!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Now I've just got to do the same, love it or at least smile


I love running but my running face is awful. Woody is one of the few who pull it off u think


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope so @Boxer123 - right now the only bit of me that's cross is my lower back. I have no core and when I run longer, it really highlights that. I need a nap now!


Definitely have a nap you can do it, it may not be comfortable but doable.


----------



## Boxer123

Finally managed a 6 mile run I do feel better for that.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I hope so @Boxer123 - right now the only bit of me that's cross is my lower back. I have no core and when I run longer, it really highlights that. I need a nap now!


Well done!! An after run nap is an essential especially when you've done that distance!


----------



## Ringypie

A gentle 7.5 miles for me this evening. That leaves me with 6 miles to do to get to 400 miles along the Welsh coast path. I want to get there before chemo starts.....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A gentle 7.5 miles for me this evening. That leaves me with 6 miles to do to get to 400 miles along the Welsh coast path. I want to get there before chemo starts.....


You are steaming ahead I keep forgetting to submit my miles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You are steaming ahead I keep forgetting to submit my miles.


I do it as soon as I get home so I remember - make sure garmin and Strava have updated then pop it straight on!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I do it as soon as I get home so I remember - make sure garmin and Strava have updated then pop it straight on!


When I walk through the door the Loki reunion is quite overwhelming


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning an enjoyable trot. Sox gets his stitches out tomorrow yay.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 5 miles in the early morning sunshine. Lovely group of people and dogs made the early morning start and hill worth while!










I love the fact we go along Wibberley Way, shame about the graffiti on the sign!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Another 5 miles in the early morning sunshine. Lovely group of people and dogs made the early morning start and hill worth while!
> 
> View attachment 448821
> 
> 
> I love the fact we go along Wibberley Way, shame about the graffiti on the sign!
> 
> View attachment 448822


Looks beautiful there.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Looks beautiful there.


It is one of my favourite places on the North Downs Way. I also do longer walks across the ridge but start at the top as there is a carpark!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work, gang  

I did my club 5k this morning (can’t let the streak slide!)...managed 29:29, pleased with that after yesterday’s run. I think I like the whole “Saturday long run” thing, we’ve always done them on Sunday because of parkrun.


----------



## Ringypie

Another 7.5 miles today. Being sensible walked the hills, ran walked the flats and ran the downhills. Don't want to knacker myself before Wednesday.
That takes me 401 miles along the Welsh coast path!! Pleased I got there before treatment starts, hopefully 470 miles in the next 9 months will be achievable!
I was quite pleased to find hubby at the pub at the end of my run and made him buy me a coke as a treat!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Another 7.5 miles today. Being sensible walked the hills, ran walked the flats and ran the downhills. Don't want to knacker myself before Wednesday.
> That takes me 401 miles along the Welsh coast path!! Pleased I got there before treatment starts, hopefully 470 miles in the next 9 months will be achievable!
> I was quite pleased to find hubby at the pub at the end of my run and made him buy me a coke as a treat!
> View attachment 448876


Not a roast dinner as well ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Not a roast dinner as well ?


Sadly not as they don't do roasts but we did get a takeaway. Back to eating healthily for the rest of the week... I'm starting to look like a broccoli! Hubby is doing home made veg soups for us to have for lunch then my dinner consists of a lot of veg too, particularly broccoli and kale!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Another 7.5 miles today. Being sensible walked the hills, ran walked the flats and ran the downhills. Don't want to knacker myself before Wednesday.
> That takes me 401 miles along the Welsh coast path!! Pleased I got there before treatment starts, hopefully 470 miles in the next 9 months will be achievable!
> I was quite pleased to find hubby at the pub at the end of my run and made him buy me a coke as a treat!
> View attachment 448876


Lovely smile


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today will hopefully get out tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was a touch on the chilly side this morning when I headed out, only to the Pier and back so just over 5k. Day off running tomorrow as I am at work and then it's our running club prize giving at the bandstand in the park we do parkrun in. One of my closest pals is nominated for female runner of the year, so I shall go down to see if she's won and then probably come straight home to avoid as many folk as possible!


----------



## immum

Sounds like everyone is doing really well at the moment. @Mrs Funkin 15 miles! Amazing well done, you will have no problems with the marathon. @Ringypie so glad to see you are managing to get out more, well done and good luck with the chemo.
Another dull day yesterday so didn't go in the woods. Started off the same route though across 4 fields and through the mini wood, then back on the roads. Nice comfortable 6.4 miles and not a bad route. This should be doable for another few weeks until it's too dark for the fields. I don't think I could wear a head torch, it would really annoy me, and I don't think it would be powerful enough to show all the tree roots especially when the paths are narrow and overgrown with brambles. Going to find a couple of different road routes for variety, so should be fine. After all, I've run on the roads for 8 years, it's only this year I've discovered trail running.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing really well at the moment. @Mrs Funkin 15 miles! Amazing well done, you will have no problems with the marathon. @Ringypie so glad to see you are managing to get out more, well done and good luck with the chemo.
> Another dull day yesterday so didn't go in the woods. Started off the same route though across 4 fields and through the mini wood, then back on the roads. Nice comfortable 6.4 miles and not a bad route. This should be doable for another few weeks until it's too dark for the fields. I don't think I could wear a head torch, it would really annoy me, and I don't think it would be powerful enough to show all the tree roots especially when the paths are narrow and overgrown with brambles. Going to find a couple of different road routes for variety, so should be fine. After all, I've run on the roads for 8 years, it's only this year I've discovered trail running.


It's a pain in the winter you do get used to a head torch but it can be easy to miss the roots.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody loves running the trails in the dark, I just need to remember to pick my feet up.

It's the mud that usually gets me rather than the tree roots!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody loves running the trails in the dark, I just need to remember to pick my feet up.
> 
> It's the mud that usually gets me rather than the tree roots!
> 
> View attachment 449019
> 
> View attachment 449020


That looks like a more relaxing time than I have with Loki. Every shadow or twig snap he barks at it right freaks me out.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> That looks like a more relaxing time than I have with Loki. Every shadow or twig snap he barks at it right freaks me out.


I think being in a gang gives him confidence. We do get freaked if the deer run out in front of us! Usually they stay hiding in the winter and we just see the green eyes staring at us


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think being in a gang gives him confidence. We do get freaked if the deer run out in front of us! Usually they stay hiding in the winter and we just see the green eyes staring at us


Loki has watched to many horror films I think.


----------



## Boxer123

Thinking of you today @Ringypie x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tonnes of love Ringy. I ran seven hot miles for you as you’re otherwise engaged today...just got back and had to lie on the kitchen floor it’s so scorching. The bottle of fizz and No dinner last night may have been a contributing factor too.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tonnes of love Ringy. I ran seven hot miles for you as you're otherwise engaged today...just got back and had to lie on the kitchen floor it's so scorching. The bottle of fizz and No dinner last night may have been a contributing factor too.


Can't go wrong with Fizz.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tonnes of love Ringy. I ran seven hot miles for you as you're otherwise engaged today...just got back and had to lie on the kitchen floor it's so scorching. The bottle of fizz and No dinner last night may have been a contributing factor too.


Ooo well done and thank you!


----------



## Ringypie

Home from chemo feeling ok so far although that may change I know. Went for a nice walk with hubby down to see Ringo and back.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Home from chemo feeling ok so far although that may change I know. Went for a nice walk with hubby down to see Ringo and back.


That's good I'm glad you are feeling ok. I bet it was nice to see Ringo.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good boy Ringo giving your mum a reason to get out. 

Ringo, I'm so glad the first session is done. I shall hold you in my thoughts xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Home from chemo feeling ok so far although that may change I know. Went for a nice walk with hubby down to see Ringo and back.


Glad you felt well enough to enjoy a walk x


----------



## immum

Glad you could go for a walk @Ringypie , I hope you continue to feel well.
6.4 miles again for me last night. Nice temperature too so I really enjoyed it. I felt like I was running really well and a good pace but sadly Strava didn't agree! Still managed just under 10min/mile average which is what I aim to do, but it felt like it should have been faster.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Glad you could go for a walk @Ringypie , I hope you continue to feel well.
> 6.4 miles again for me last night. Nice temperature too so I really enjoyed it. I felt like I was running really well and a good pace but sadly Strava didn't agree! Still managed just under 10min/mile average which is what I aim to do, but it felt like it should have been faster.


I get this sometimes I'm sure I'm flying strava doesn't agree.


----------



## Boxer123

Managed a quick 5km (well quick for me) still having problems with Loki's belly. I've been up in the night feeding him very tired. I'm aiming for a longer one tomorrow. Work is crazy as well not ideal running conditions.

How are you feeling @Ringypie ive been following your other thread your doing amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Managed a quick 5km (well quick for me) still having problems with Loki's belly. I've been up in the night feeding him very tired. I'm aiming for a longer one tomorrow. Work is crazy as well not ideal running conditions.
> 
> How are you feeling @Ringypie ive been following your other thread your doing amazing.


Hope Loki feels better soon!
Other people be like 'Rest!' Me: 'I'm off for a walk thanks need fresh air and exercise!' 
After my needle related meltdown I just needed to get out! Was lovely and I felt fine.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hope Loki feels better soon!
> Other people be like 'Rest!' Me: 'I'm off for a walk thanks need fresh air and exercise!'
> After my needle related meltdown I just needed to get out! Was lovely and I felt fine.


That's good sitting in all the time wouldn't suit you. Have they said what you can do ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's good sitting in all the time wouldn't suit you. Have they said what you can do ?


They've said I can do whatever I feel like doing! I'm being sensible and not running or riding at the moment as I still have healing wounds on my arm from where they put the widget in. And I really don't know how my body will react to all the meds so I don't want to overdo it and get all sweaty! Doing my best to take it easy while not going completely round the twist!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They've said I can do whatever I feel like doing! I'm being sensible and not running or riding at the moment as I still have healing wounds on my arm from where they put the widget in. And I really don't know how my body will react to all the meds so I don't want to overdo it and get all sweaty! Doing my best to take it easy while not going completely round the twist!


Sounds sensible well done for being brave with the injections that would freak me out


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds sensible well done for being brave with the injections that would freak me out


I'm really not brave! A lovely friend who is a retired nurse is going to help me tomorrow because it upset me so much. I'm already dreading having to do it for another 6 days!! And then after each cycle of chemo. Sounds silly but that is worrying me more than anything at the moment


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm really not brave! A lovely friend who is a retired nurse is going to help me tomorrow because it upset me so much. I'm already dreading having to do it for another 6 days!! And then after each cycle of chemo. Sounds silly but that is worrying me more than anything at the moment


I'd be the same I'm squeamish hopefully your friend can help you become more comfortable. I hope you are having lovely Flint cuddles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'd be the same I'm squeamish hopefully your friend can help you become more comfortable. I hope you are having lovely Flint cuddles.


I was so scared of doing it wrong!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I was so scared of doing it wrong!


I'm not surprised, is it that they would normally fo via a nurse but can't because of Covid ? Could hubby do it ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm not surprised, is it that they would normally fo via a nurse but can't because of Covid ? Could hubby do it ?


Apparently not, if it's a real problem they can get the district nurse to do it but it should be a simple thing to do. It's just me being silly as it didn't really hurt. Think they could have given me a bit more training before I left hospital though! Hubby is awfully squeamish and bad with needles but he was very brave and helped me. He's going to watch tomorrow and hopefully will be able to help in future if I really can't do it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is it just anti coagulants, Ringy? Oh for a teleporter, I’d hop in and do it each day for you (ladies always comment how kind I am with injections and when taking bloods)  

I’m in bed now, it’s the Relay (finally!) tomorrow. I’ve got some massive bites on my arm and side (from Weds night), I’ve got anti biotics and I’m worrying as I’ve got some odd lumps on my front rib cage and painful lumps on my cervical and thoracic vertebrae. Saw the GP yesterday as that, combined with the night sweats (most prob menopause but still, they said it had to be factored in!) and more weight loss (When I’m eating like a pig) has led them to doing bloods for myeloma and I’m having an X-ray in the first instance. I’m sure it will all be fine but flipping heck. Just what husband needs to be dealing with, as that’s what his mum had :/ Urgh. No need for reply, just feel the need to write it somewhere where I’m not actually “known” IYKWIM.

I do hope I don’t get lost tomorrow...


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it just anti coagulants, Ringy? Oh for a teleporter, I'd hop in and do it each day for you (ladies always comment how kind I am with injections and when taking bloods)
> 
> I'm in bed now, it's the Relay (finally!) tomorrow. I've got some massive bites on my arm and side (from Weds night), I've got anti biotics and I'm worrying as I've got some odd lumps on my front rib cage and painful lumps on my cervical and thoracic vertebrae. Saw the GP yesterday as that, combined with the night sweats (most prob menopause but still, they said it had to be factored in!) and more weight loss (When I'm eating like a pig) has led them to doing bloods for myeloma and I'm having an X-ray in the first instance. I'm sure it will all be fine but flipping heck. Just what husband needs to be dealing with, as that's what his mum had :/ Urgh. No need for reply, just feel the need to write it somewhere where I'm not actually "known" IYKWIM.
> 
> I do hope I don't get lost tomorrow...


Aww thanks Mrs F. It's stuff to boost my immune system.
Good luck tomorrow I'm sure you will ace it!! I'll be there in spirit giving you some Ringy strength and encouragement!
Also everything crossed the lumps are nothing!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it just anti coagulants, Ringy? Oh for a teleporter, I'd hop in and do it each day for you (ladies always comment how kind I am with injections and when taking bloods)
> 
> I'm in bed now, it's the Relay (finally!) tomorrow. I've got some massive bites on my arm and side (from Weds night), I've got anti biotics and I'm worrying as I've got some odd lumps on my front rib cage and painful lumps on my cervical and thoracic vertebrae. Saw the GP yesterday as that, combined with the night sweats (most prob menopause but still, they said it had to be factored in!) and more weight loss (When I'm eating like a pig) has led them to doing bloods for myeloma and I'm having an X-ray in the first instance. I'm sure it will all be fine but flipping heck. Just what husband needs to be dealing with, as that's what his mum had :/ Urgh. No need for reply, just feel the need to write it somewhere where I'm not actually "known" IYKWIM.
> 
> I do hope I don't get lost tomorrow...


Fingers crossed @Mrs Funkin its nothing nasty. Good luck with your run tomorrow x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Good run this morning, I was amazed by my average moving pace (not elapsed but that was still good), in the 10's!

Guess that's what happens when you run with those with a faster pace as I'm always at the back of the group we usually get going again pretty much as soon as I catch up 

It felt ok though and go to the end of "Squirrel Alley" without stopping! A first.

Woody had been whining with excitement since I got up and before we went out so he was on proper form too x

I'm sure he knows what day of the week it is.


----------



## Boxer123

Fab work @MissKittyKat.

6 miles for me today was supposed to be 10 but I hadn't eaten enough and I got so hungry my tummy was rumbling. I always do this.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 6 miles for me today was supposed to be 10 but I hadn't eaten enough and I got so hungry my tummy was rumbling. I always do this.


I can't eat before running but have started to try a banana and then I have revvies half way if doing above 5k which seems to work.

If I do eat before, I think all the food just drops into my legs so they feel like lead!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! That was interesting 

1:30 and a few seconds...pretty pleased with that, about 10 minutes faster than both times we did it in training. We did well. Husband had a fall though


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! That was interesting
> 
> 1:30 and a few seconds...pretty pleased with that, about 10 minutes faster than both times we did it in training. We did well. Husband had a fall though
> 
> View attachment 449266
> View attachment 449267
> View attachment 449268


Mrs F!!!! That was epic!! Well done you!!! Hope that hubby is ok and didn't hurt himself.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! That was interesting
> 
> 1:30 and a few seconds...pretty pleased with that, about 10 minutes faster than both times we did it in training. We did well. Husband had a fall though
> 
> View attachment 449266
> View attachment 449267
> View attachment 449268


Well done you hope hubby is ok ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s alright I think (I’ve not looked at his side where he fell though). As I headed off (he handed over to me), all I could hear was our team mate going, “oh my god!”...I nearly stopped but knew they’d tell me off haha.


----------



## Ringypie

A 3 mile walk today. I was really tired and achy earlier so rested but thought I’d see how i feel going for a bimble. Pleasantly surprised that I feel a million times better for walking!! Got to be sensible for a bit longer before trying a gentle jog.


----------



## Boxer123

3 mile walk with the boys then just under 5km run. What a gorgeous morning !


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 449413
> View attachment 449414
> 3 mile walk with the boys then just under 5km run. What a gorgeous morning !


Gorgeous, it was lovely this morning. Mist on the North Downs too x


----------



## immum

Well against my better judgement decided to run last night even though it was really hot. Made an effort to get out earlier so we could go in the woods. It actually wasn't as bad as I thought it would be, it was noticeably a few degrees cooler in the shade which was nice. Still a hard 6 miles though. As that was definitely the last run in the woods this year I made a huge effort and RAN ALL THE WAY UP THE HORRIBLE HILL! It did take about half a mile to recover, but I did it! So pleased. Really wanted to make that last run a good one, and it was a decent pace too.


----------



## O2.0

Really struggling to find the time to run these days with work back in full swing, daughter's Volleyball season also in full swing and a little dog who needs lots of attention as well. 
Finally figured out that while she's mooching about on our morning walks, I can do lunges, squats and leg lifts so at least I feel like I'm getting some sort of a work-out. 
Maybe I'll spend the rest of September just doing leg workouts and walks and see what it does for my back and PF that's flaring up now that I'm on my feet all day again.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Really struggling to find the time to run these days with work back in full swing, daughter's Volleyball season also in full swing and a little dog who needs lots of attention as well.
> Finally figured out that while she's mooching about on our morning walks, I can do lunges, squats and leg lifts so at least I feel like I'm getting some sort of a work-out.
> Maybe I'll spend the rest of September just doing leg workouts and walks and see what it does for my back and PF that's flaring up now that I'm on my feet all day again.


It's really hard in the new term to get out. Sox needs completely different exercise than Loki so I walk them separate then run after unless we go to the secure field. I've only managed a few miles each morning this week. Are you back teaching in school now ?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> It's really hard in the new term to get out. Sox needs completely different exercise than Loki so I walk them separate then run after unless we go to the secure field. I've only managed a few miles each morning this week. Are you back teaching in school now ?


Yep, full time (grabbing a quick lunch now), face to face, well, in person, everyone's face is covered by a mask. It's surreal. I am not an anxious/panicky person, but I has a weird moment yesterday looking out to all my kiddos, all I saw were eyes and masks. Kids were fine, paying attention, super sweet class, but I just felt a weird panicky feeling seeing all the masks. 
Not that I'm complaining, I'm thrilled to be back and interacting with "my" kids, but it's a strange time...

Penny is high maintenance right now, I get up at 4:40, let her pee really quickly, then make coffee, feed the cats. By 5:00 we're out for a decent walk, then I feed her and Bates and then Bates needs a quick potter and Penny comes for that too. By then it's 6:30 ish and I need to shower because I have to leave at 7:00.

Ideally the 5:00 Penny walk would be a run, but she's still kind of spooked in the dark so I let her sniff and take her time. Plus I don't even know if she's running buddy material yet. She is only very little LOL  
The next option is afternoon runs, but volleyball season is in full swing which means afternoons are eaten up.

I may be a weekend warrior for a while. We'll see. These things have a way of working themselves out. I'll find a way


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Yep, full time (grabbing a quick lunch now), face to face, well, in person, everyone's face is covered by a mask. It's surreal. I am not an anxious/panicky person, but I has a weird moment yesterday looking out to all my kiddos, all I saw were eyes and masks. Kids were fine, paying attention, super sweet class, but I just felt a weird panicky feeling seeing all the masks.
> Not that I'm complaining, I'm thrilled to be back and interacting with "my" kids, but it's a strange time...
> 
> Penny is high maintenance right now, I get up at 4:40, let her pee really quickly, then make coffee, feed the cats. By 5:00 we're out for a decent walk, then I feed her and Bates and then Bates needs a quick potter and Penny comes for that too. By then it's 6:30 ish and I need to shower because I have to leave at 7:00.
> 
> Ideally the 5:00 Penny walk would be a run, but she's still kind of spooked in the dark so I let her sniff and take her time. Plus I don't even know if she's running buddy material yet. She is only very little LOL
> The next option is afternoon runs, but volleyball season is in full swing which means afternoons are eaten up.
> 
> I may be a weekend warrior for a while. We'll see. These things have a way of working themselves out. I'll find a way


Bless her she is a sweetie pie looks like she has a lot of energy.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Bless her she is a sweetie pie looks like she has a lot of energy.


She is a busy, busy dog! She's good though, she does sleep and chill, but when she's awake, she's going! My daughter comes home at 1:00 and tries to get schoolwork done and Penny busies herself taking daughter's socks off, chewing her pencil, book... It's too cute to be annoying


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> She is a busy, busy dog! She's good though, she does sleep and chill, but when she's awake, she's going! My daughter comes home at 1:00 and tries to get schoolwork done and Penny busies herself taking daughter's socks off, chewing her pencil, book... It's too cute to be annoying


She sounds like Loki. He's a busy soul always into something. She will probably enjoy little runs with you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm sure Penny must be a runner at heart - she's a terrier after all. Friends of ours have an Irish terrier and she did a half marathon with them recently...and they are SPEEDY! I hope you can figure it out @O2.0

I went for a tiny run with husband...my legs were achy after Saturday and Sunday's runs. Big plans for Thursday...

My work is really really tough at the moment. I get to the end of each day and don't know how I will go back in the morning. I wish I could talk to someone about it. Running is my escape. Thank goodness I can get out there.


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> My work is really really tough at the moment. I get to the end of each day and don't know how I will go back in the morning. I wish I could talk to someone about it. Running is my escape. Thank goodness I can get out there.


I'm so sorry work is so tough  But glad for you that you have running. I think about people who don't have outlets like this and think how lucky we are that we do.


----------



## catzz

I’m back to teaching full time and face to face too so runs are now limited to a couple of miles first thing in the morning which I guess is better than nothing. Not a chance of going out once I get home! 
This morning was a strange one though - came across a collapsed guy on the road who’d discharged himself from hospital so that was all rather fraught. Took ages for the ambulance to come too. Hopefully he’s ok now and I won’t come across anybody else on my early morning runs


----------



## MissKittyKat

Really enjoyed our trail run tonight.

5 min intervals and a few PRs.

I really do love running in the dark, cooler temps and with the best boy because he loves it too! 

3.46 miles and average pace under 12min/miles just


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> I'm back to teaching full time and face to face too so runs are now limited to a couple of miles first thing in the morning which I guess is better than nothing. Not a chance of going out once I get home!
> This morning was a strange one though - came across a collapsed guy on the road who'd discharged himself from hospital so that was all rather fraught. Took ages for the ambulance to come too. Hopefully he's ok now and I won't come across anybody else on my early morning runs


Oh dear what a nightmare it's a good job you we're out. It's been hard to fit everything in this term it's so busy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey. 18.5 miles, 3 hours 20, so about 10:50 average...

I'm now officially worn out.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blimey. 18.5 miles, 3 hours 20, so about 10:50 average...
> 
> I'm now officially worn out.
> 
> View attachment 449603


Wow amazing job well done ! You feeling marathon ready ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No! I feel even more terrified now


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No! I feel even more terrified now


You will be fine if you can do over 18. Just practice your nutrition and hydration. Don't forget to taper and carb load not just the night before but three days before,


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m thinking on Sunday I’m going to do a ten mile run/walk to get a feel for it. The plan will be to run until 15 miles, then do run walk until the end, unless I feel incredible in the last few miles! I think I’ll deal better in my head with it if I have a plan to start with. I have to accept I won’t be able to run the whole thing.


----------



## immum

Wow @Mrs Funkin 18.5 miles! That is brilliant. From there I'm sure you could do 20, then what's a measly 6 miles after that? I really think you will be able to run more than you think, you still have a couple more weeks to train don't you?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @Boxer123 the carb loading is the only bit I'm really good at


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes @immum I have one more long run planned for next Wednesday, when I'm off...then I'll just tick along until the Big Day! Jeez. I think I'm bonkers 

I'm just keeping in mind that if Ringy can do it, with all she has going on, I will do it. I just will.


----------



## immum

Of course you will @Mrs Funkin . And so will @Ringypie . I have every faith in you both.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes @immum I have one more long run planned for next Wednesday, when I'm off...then I'll just tick along until the Big Day! Jeez. I think I'm bonkers
> 
> I'm just keeping in mind that if Ringy can do it, with all she has going on, I will do it. I just will.


Well.... I'm going to try anyway. I really hope I will feel a bit less crappy after my next treatment - the oncologist is going to adjust the chemo as she was surprised how tired it's made me! She asked if I'd managed to get out for any runs.... and was expecting I'd have been able to at least go for a little jog!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and @Boxer123 the carb loading is the only bit I'm really good at


That's the best part.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well.... I'm going to try anyway. I really hope I will feel a bit less crappy after my next treatment - the oncologist is going to adjust the chemo as she was surprised how tired it's made me! She asked if I'd managed to get out for any runs.... and was expecting I'd have been able to at least go for a little jog!


I guess it effects everyone differently go with what your body is happy with x


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin inspiring.

@Ringypie hope you've still been able to get out in nature x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, you're awesome. That's all.


----------



## Boxer123

Have you got your route sorted @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have, depending on the weather...obviously living by the sea can make quite a difference! If I tell you what it is, you'll think I'm bonkers


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have, depending on the weather...obviously living by the sea can make quite a difference! If I tell you what it is, you'll think I'm bonkers


Bonkers is good. My friend is arranging hers trying desperately to avoid hills which is difficult in her area.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I have to drive to find hills, so that's easy for me. 

I am planning on doing five x the full Prom route. I'm going to test the exact distance next week, I think it's 5.1 miles, so that plus a smidge extra on one of the first laps should be enough. I have always liked laps, I also like that there are toilets if I need them, water fountains on the Prom if I run out, its flat. However, if the wind is bad, or the stones have been washed up onto the Prom again, I'll need to re-think. I reckon there will be a few from our running club doing it. Husband says he's doing a different route - but that's fine as he's three minutes a mile faster than me, anyway


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I have to drive to find hills, so that's easy for me.
> 
> I am planning on doing five x the full Prom route. I'm going to test the exact distance next week, I think it's 5.1 miles, so that plus a smidge extra on one of the first laps should be enough. I have always liked laps, I also like that there are toilets if I need them, water fountains on the Prom if I run out, its flat. However, if the wind is bad, or the stones have been washed up onto the Prom again, I'll need to re-think. I reckon there will be a few from our running club doing it. Husband says he's doing a different route - but that's fine as he's three minutes a mile faster than me, anyway


I would opt for laps it's good for toilet stops I quite often do laps with. Boxer then alone. He sounds speedy ! He can run his then do the last lap with you


----------



## immum

Sounds good @Mrs Funkin , flat is the way to go.
Really enjoyed last nights run, felt good and a good pace. The couple of hills there are on this route I barely even noticed. If only it was like that every run! 5.9 miles.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I have to drive to find hills, so that's easy for me.
> 
> I am planning on doing five x the full Prom route. I'm going to test the exact distance next week, I think it's 5.1 miles, so that plus a smidge extra on one of the first laps should be enough. I have always liked laps, I also like that there are toilets if I need them, water fountains on the Prom if I run out, its flat. However, if the wind is bad, or the stones have been washed up onto the Prom again, I'll need to re-think. I reckon there will be a few from our running club doing it. Husband says he's doing a different route - but that's fine as he's three minutes a mile faster than me, anyway


I have hills if you would like some!!

we've got our route sorted. It's a 6.2 mile loop without too much in the way of hills. If I really struggle I'll probably end up doing a mile out and back which is completely flat instead and see how I get on


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I have hills if you would like some!!
> 
> we've got our route sorted. It's a 6.2 mile loop without too much in the way of hills. If I really struggle I'll probably end up doing a mile out and back which is completely flat instead and see how I get on


Sounds like a good plan. Not sure how far I'm joining my friend yet hopefully it will be flat. How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like a good plan. Not sure how far I'm joining my friend yet hopefully it will be flat. How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


I'm feeling a bit better physically but it is truly horrid it really is. Apart from feeling unwell I am so afraid all the time.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm feeling a bit better physically but it is truly horrid it really is. Apart from feeling unwell I am so afraid all the time.


That must be horrible do they have any groups or people you can talk to who have experience? We are sending big boxer cuddles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  

Can you talk to a Macmillan nurse counsellor? I know not everyone finds it useful but it might help to vocalise your fears? 

We are sending love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That must be horrible do they have any groups or people you can talk to who have experience? We are sending big boxer cuddles.


I have a nurse I can speak to and there is Macmillan. One of the problems is I have emetophobia (phobia of being sick) and terror of all digestive upsets due to almost dying of food poisoning as a small child. The treatment causes inflammation of the whole digestive tract from my lips down to the 'ahem' other end. Once I've got through one cycle at least I will know what to expect.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I have a nurse I can speak to and there is Macmillan. One of the problems is I have emetophobia (phobia of being sick) and terror of all digestive upsets due to almost dying of food poisoning as a small child. The treatment causes inflammation of the whole digestive tract from my lips down to the 'ahem' other end. Once I've got through one cycle at least I will know what to expect.


That sounds really difficult might be a silly suggestion my sister has chronic pain she has a gravity blanket and it has helped a lot (it's for anxiety as well) . It might just give you an extra bit of comfort.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That sounds really difficult might be a silly suggestion my sister has chronic pain she has a gravity blanket and it has helped a lot (it's for anxiety as well) . It might just give you an extra bit of comfort.


Thank you I'll look into it - think I've seen them before, are they weighted blankets?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I'll look into it - think I've seen them before, are they weighted blankets?


Yes they do make a difference and can help sleep. I've been meaning to treat myself but the boxers are literally taking my wages and handling them straight to the vet.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yes they do make a difference and can help sleep. I've been meaning to treat myself but the boxers are literally taking my wages and handling them straight to the vet.


Thanks I'll investigate!
I hope the boxers stop nabbing your wages and adding to your worries - you deserve a treat!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thanks I'll investigate!
> I hope the boxers stop nabbing your wages and adding to your worries - you deserve a treat!


So do I last month was eye watering ! It gets super cold in the cottage I live in as well. You can get them on amazon.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> So do I last month was eye watering ! It gets super cold in the cottage I live in as well. You can get them on amazon.


Hubby has just bought me an oodie as a present for when I'm feeling crap in the winter. It's a huge oversized fleece hoodie and I almost can't wait for it to get cold so I can wear it!
I do love cottages but they do tend towards the chilly side - at least the ones I've lived in have!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can send you some heat from my hot flushes @Boxer123 

Little warm up, then my club 5k then cool down, so just over four miles. My legs are pretty tired today, they know they've run a lot in the last few weeks. I've been trying to figure out a marathon day strategy. Mostly my strategy is "I'll be glad when it's over" hehe. I'm seriously contemplating the "run the first 15 miles, then run/walk the rest". It doesn't really matter in the grand scheme, I know that. Five weeks from entering to race day wasn't exactly one of my better ideas!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie I can't imagine what life is like for you at the moment but keeping talking and use those around you.

I have a heavy quilt at home which I literally wrap myself in when I'm feeling as if life is getting out of control. There are also alternatives to weighted blankets as you might find you only need a certain amount of deep pressure to have a calming effect. We use weighted neck wraps a lot at school and they work well and don't lead to any chest restrictions which can then have a claustrophobic effect.

Everyone is different though.

Maybe get your OH to give you a big squeeze and see if that helps or touching, squeezing or pushing on your shoulders using as much pressure as you feel is needed. It can take a while for your nervous system to respond especially if it's overstimulated through anxiety.

Have a research on deep pressure stimulation as there has been more science done on its benefits recently. You will probably find lots of references to autism too but it's done for a similar reason.

This is my non expert knowledge but may help. X


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin definitely do factor in walk breaks it won't slow you down just help conserve energy.

@MissKittyKat when I worked in a special needs school I would often wrap myself in the weighted snake at the end of a long day.

9 mile bimble today a new route from the house it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's a great post @MissKittyKat - I shall store away some of the info for my extra anxious ladies


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie I can't imagine what life is like for you at the moment but keeping talking and use those around you.
> 
> I have a heavy quilt at home which I literally wrap myself in when I'm feeling as if life is getting out of control. There are also alternatives to weighted blankets as you might find you only need a certain amount of deep pressure to have a calming effect. We use weighted neck wraps a lot at school and they work well and don't lead to any chest restrictions which can then have a claustrophobic effect.
> 
> Everyone is different though.
> 
> Maybe get your OH to give you a big squeeze and see if that helps or touching, squeezing or pushing on your shoulders using as much pressure as you feel is needed. It can take a while for your nervous system to respond especially if it's overstimulated through anxiety.
> 
> Have a research on deep pressure stimulation as there has been more science done on its benefits recently. You will probably find lots of references to autism too but it's done for a similar reason.
> 
> This is my non expert knowledge but may help. X


That's really interesting thank you! I do get hubby to give me a back rub which usually calms me down, particularly over my shoulders.
Today has been a good day although I've done no exercise at all. Had a lovely day out and feeling a bit more myself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I tested my run/walk for 10.6 miles today (I did more as I got my calculations for weekly mileage wrong!)...anyway the run/walk was good. I’m going to try it on my 20 on Wednesday - but first a couple of rest days as my legs are tired. I’ve not done 35 miles in a week in a long time.


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.4 miles this morning on a new route. It was lovely but unexpectedly hot and humid so we just took it easy x


----------



## MRQuad

Mrs Funkin said:


> I tested my run/walk for 10.6 miles today (I did more as I got my calculations for weekly mileage wrong!)...anyway the run/walk was good. I'm going to try it on my 20 on Wednesday - but first a couple of rest days as my legs are tired. I've not done 35 miles in a week in a long time.


very inspiring.. the hardest part in a good run is the start.. i've i usually do a good warmup, like a good jumping jack or jump rope for a minute or 2 and i'm good to go!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 6.4 miles this morning on a new route. It was lovely but unexpectedly hot and humid so we just took it easy x


3 miles today you are right far to hot !


----------



## Ringypie

Feeling good today. I don’t want to run until my widget scar has healed properly and I can have a shower so just another walk today. 8 miles in the beautiful sun. Which means I’m past half way on the Welsh coast path challenge! I’m gutted not to be able to run all the distance but with my health over the next year I’m going to struggle if I only log runs.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Feeling good today. I don't want to run until my widget scar has healed properly and I can have a shower so just another walk today. 8 miles in the beautiful sun. Which means I'm past half way on the Welsh coast path challenge! I'm gutted not to be able to run all the distance but with my health over the next year I'm going to struggle if I only log runs.


Good to hear you are feeling better. That reminded me to upload my mileage this week.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Feeling good today. I don't want to run until my widget scar has healed properly and I can have a shower so just another walk today. 8 miles in the beautiful sun. Which means I'm past half way on the Welsh coast path challenge! I'm gutted not to be able to run all the distance but with my health over the next year I'm going to struggle if I only log runs.


The fact you are still determined to complete is great. I am doing a virtual CaniX LeJog with a friend which is a mix of walking and running. The only criteria we set ourselves is that all miles would be done with the dogs.

I do about 50miles a week if I include my work miles so that didn't seem in the spirit


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> The fact you are still determined to complete is great. I am doing a virtual CaniX LeJog with a friend which is a mix of walking and running. The only criteria we set ourselves is that all miles would be done with the dogs.
> 
> I do about 50miles a week if I include my work miles so that didn't seem in the spirit


It's a good incentive to get out there and keep moving! Not finishing is just not an option for me!! I am only logging proper walks - doesn't sit quite right with me to include normal stuff like when I'm down at Ringo mucking out!


----------



## Boxer123

This morning I decided to park a few miles from the school I was visit and run to it. 2.5 miles there and then back. Luckily I could take the river route unfortunately my bag was packed so hard work. 

(As I was typing this Loki dug up an animal skull and started racing around with it)


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve signed up to a 50km in March need to get myself training!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just a general query for you all.

Has anyone ever run an event held by Maverick? I'm waiting to find out if their Kent event is going to be canicross friendly as bizarrely I'm missing not having a race to focus on.

They are limiting numbers and I'm pretty good at avoiding people because I'm not very social and always last


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I've signed up to a 50km in March need to get myself training!


Your as mad as the boxer boys


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just a general query for you all.
> 
> Has anyone ever run an event held by Maverick? I'm waiting to find out if their Kent event is going to be canicross friendly as bizarrely I'm missing not having a race to focus on.
> 
> They are limiting numbers and I'm pretty good at avoiding people because I'm not very social and always last


Yep did one with lily really well organised, dog friendly great day.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've signed up to a 50km in March need to get myself training!


Jealous!!! I'll be running it in spirit with you!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Jealous!!! I'll be running it in spirit with you!!


Thank you some of it will be crawling. I do hope it goes ahead.


----------



## immum

Gosh @Boxer123 50k! Good luck!
@Mrs Funkin you're doing really well, keep up the good work, but don't overdo it.
@Ringypie so pleased to hear you're feeling a bit better, and able to get out more. I know it's easy to say, but try not to get too anxious about the unknowns, you don't need to add worrying on top of everything else you're going through. Hopefully you'll be able to run again soon which will help, it will give you something else to focus on.
Bit warm last night but ran 6.5 miles at a good pace, still feeling good, so really enjoying the running at the moment, long may it last! It was fully dark by the time we got home, I'd forgotten how bad the streelights are and how uneven the pavements are! Strangely my legs are stiff today which is unusual, the stairs were a challenge when I got up this morning!


----------



## Ringypie

Running club tonight. I went for a nice walk but did do a couple of really gentle shuffle runs which was nice. Hopefully next time I go out I’ll be able to do a run walk!
Treated myself to some winter leggings, can’t wait for them to arrive! Normally I get far too hot for such things but realistically I’m not going to be working myself as hard this winter and need to stay cozy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers. I'd forgotten how tough 20 miles is! I tested my strategy of "run 0.9 of a mile, walk the remaining 0.1 briskly"...and did it in 3:38, so just nudged under 11 min miming. Pleased I've done it 










Ringy, I'm so glad you got out with run club  awesome stuff xx


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin that is amazing and the time you are definitely going to kick arse in the marathon. Now for carbs and water !


----------



## Boxer123

A nice walk with the boys then a jog after. I’m struggling a bit in the week to run with work. I was going to go after work yesterday but the lure of my blanket was to much.


----------



## Boxer123

This morning it's getting muddy so I've dusted off the trail shoes.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wowsers. I'd forgotten how tough 20 miles is!


Well done @Mrs Funkin that's amazing!


----------



## Boxer123

How are the legs @Mrs Funkin ? How are you @Ringypie ?

2 miles today with Loki. All went well until we spied a Labrador being chased by his own. I decided to swing wide into a corn field so that we did not bump into them. Fell down a rabbit hole twisted my ankle then the rabbit ran away Loki tried to chase. Meanwhile we were both spinning around.


----------



## immum

Oh dear @Boxer123 ! I hope your ankle isn't too sore, but I couldn't help smiling at the mental image of Loki trying to chase the rabbit.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh dear @Boxer123 ! I hope your ankle isn't too sore, but I couldn't help smiling at the mental image of Loki trying to chase the rabbit.


I think I'm ok it really hurt at first but seems ok now. As all this was happening a lady with a cockerel turned up and looked genuinely horrified that Loki might eat her dog. (He did not)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450375
> How are the legs @Mrs Funkin ? How are you @Ringypie ?
> 
> 2 miles today with Loki. All went well until we spied a Labrador being chased by his own. I decided to swing wide into a corn field so that we did not bump into them. Fell down a rabbit hole twisted my ankle then the rabbit ran away Loki tried to chase. Meanwhile we were both spinning around.


Not too bad thank you. I'm hoping to go to running club tonight, might try a shuffly run walk in my new leggings!
Hope your ankle is ok!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Not too bad thank you. I'm hoping to go to running club tonight, might try a shuffly run walk in my new leggings!
> Hope your ankle is ok!


I think it will be ok it's not to bad now.


----------



## Ringypie

Guess who’s been for a proper run!! A very steady one where I walked the hills but nevertheless a run!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Guess who's been for a proper run!! A very steady one where I walked the hills but nevertheless a run!!!!


Was it Flint ? Well done you bet it's good to get out.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Was it Flint ? Well done you bet it's good to get out.


Hahaha no he's asleep in the heated bed. Apparently he's hibernating until the summer.....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Guess who's been for a proper run!! A very steady one where I walked the hills but nevertheless a run!!!!


I can see the smile in your words x


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hahaha no he's asleep in the heated bed. Apparently he's hibernating until the summer.....


Sounds like the best plan anyone has had wish I could do the same. How you feeling after your run ?


----------



## Ringypie

It was wonderful!! I’m now all snuggled in my fluffy pjs and oodie having enjoyed my dinner which is nice - I was really off my food for the first 10 days after chemo. Feeling lovely! And also feeling loved - people have been so kind with their donations.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was wonderful!! I'm now all snuggled in my fluffy pjs and oodie having enjoyed my dinner which is nice - I was really off my food for the first 10 days after chemo. Feeling lovely! And also feeling loved - people have been so kind with their donations.


Pjs are the best invention ever.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Pjs are the best invention ever.


Fluffy snuggly pjs after a run, a nice bath and dinner are just amazing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 450375
> How are the legs @Mrs Funkin ? How are you @Ringypie ?
> 
> 2 miles today with Loki. All went well until we spied a Labrador being chased by his own. I decided to swing wide into a corn field so that we did not bump into them. Fell down a rabbit hole twisted my ankle then the rabbit ran away Loki tried to chase. Meanwhile we were both spinning around.


Legs all good thanks Boxer 

Going to try to do 8 miles tomorrow very slowly (a trot to the care home with a bday card for husband'S auntie)...we shall see!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was possibly a touch squiffy last night, so totally forgot to see how your ankle is @Boxer123 ? Hope it's okay this morning.

@Ringypie pleased as punch for you that you ran five miles 

Sunny here this morning but looks a bit chilly...it was freezing last night. I always used to like winter but I've decided nowadays I prefer being warm.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was possibly a touch squiffy last night, so totally forgot to see how your ankle is @Boxer123 ? Hope it's okay this morning.
> 
> @Ringypie pleased as punch for you that you ran five miles
> 
> Sunny here this morning but looks a bit chilly...it was freezing last night. I always used to like winter but I've decided nowadays I prefer being warm.


It's a bit sore but ok when I walk not to much damage. Will try a little run today before my flu jab.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A lovely steady 2.5 miles this morning. It was cold, for the first time. Think I'm going to have to dig out my gloves!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We ran to drop a birthday card off to D’s auntie (she’s in a care home about 3.5 miles away)...I love a run that incorporates an errand  We both wore long arms and long legs as it was blinking freezing! I’ve always really liked winter but I think I’m going off it


----------



## Boxer123

It has turned suddenly from very hot yo freezing. I much prefer this. I had a little jog this morning whilst the boxers ran around. Ankle seems to be holding up ok will try a longer one tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> We ran to drop a birthday card off to D's auntie (she's in a care home about 3.5 miles away)...I love a run that incorporates an errand  We both wore long arms and long legs as it was blinking freezing! I've always really liked winter but I think I'm going off it


I bought some winter leggings. Never needed them before as I've always pushed myself so I end up boiling! As this is going to be a much more leisurely winter I treated myself and wore them last night. I love them!!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I bought some winter leggings. Never needed them before as I've always pushed myself so I end up boiling! As this is going to be a much more leisurely winter I treated myself and wore them last night. I love them!!!


What make are they? I feel the need for a new pair but have been drooling over new deeper lugged trails all afternoon!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> What make are they? I feel the need for a new pair but have been drooling over new deeper lugged trails all afternoon!


They are sturdy by design, the winter nights one. The last pair of (cheap) leggings I bought fell down as I was running and I had to hold them up! These stayed comfortably where they should be!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> They are sturdy by design, the winter nights one. The last pair of (cheap) leggings I bought fell down as I was running and I had to hold them up! These stayed comfortably where they should be!


Ah, Ive looked at these. Are they double stitched on the inside leg. This is where mine fall apart because of my chubby thighs!

I've had cheap ones that have called down too but luckily my canicross belt stops them ending up around my ankles


----------



## Ringypie

Ringypie said:


> They are sturdy by design, the winter nights one. The last pair of (cheap) leggings I bought fell down as I was running and I had to hold them up! These stayed comfortably where they should be!


I'm out for a walk at the moment but will check when I get home!


----------



## Ringypie

@MissKittyKat this is a pic of the inner seam. It looks very well sewn! You can see the soft fleece too which feels lovely on.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> @MissKittyKat this is a pic of the inner seam. It looks very well sewn! You can see the soft fleece too which feels lovely on.
> View attachment 450536


Thanks.

Just had a look at th website too


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just had a look at th website too


If you are on Facebook they post when they have a delivery of the winter leggings arriving. The ones I have sold out really quickly!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> If you are on Facebook they post when they have a delivery of the winter leggings arriving. The ones I have sold out really quickly!


Thanks


----------



## Boxer123

12 miles this morning lovely and crisp. I downloaded some 90s dance music which I throughly enjoyed. Nothing like raving down the river to Ecuador! Now home under a blanket cuddling Loki.

@MissKittyKat i see you put in some speedy miles getting to the pub.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 12 miles this morning lovely and crisp. I downloaded some 90s dance music which I throughly enjoyed. Nothing like raving down the river to Ecuador! Now home under a blanket cuddling Loki.
> 
> @MissKittyKat i see you put in some speedy miles getting to the pub.


Don't really know what was up with me, maybe the lure of gin 

The last half mile felt like I had an extra kilo on my feet the mud was so sticky my trainers were caked.

Not too shabby coming back either!


----------



## Ringypie

Felt good today so we did an 8 mile run/walk! I was sensible again, not too fast so my heart rate wasn’t too high and I didn’t end up a sweaty mess!
A week today until the marathon!! I just hope the next chemo doesn’t make me too ill!!
I’m so grateful to everyone who has sponsored me so far, please do let me know if you would like the link to my page!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I felt absolutely dreadful this morning, to the point that when I woke up I struggled to get up to give Oscar his medications and after I had, I went back to bed and back to sleep until got 10! I never do that. I wanted to do our running club 5k as I've done every single week, so I did a little trot of a warm up, then the 5k in just a bit over 28 minutes. Home and lots of jobs to be done, so I ignored the feeling sicky and carried on. Am going to try to concentrate on eating properly this week - as my fruit, veg and salad habits have definitely slipped recently. I'm on annual leave this week but have to work tomorrow now...so no doubt another day of joy (!!).

@Ringypie that is totally brilliant. Paws and fingers all crossed her that the chemo affects you less this week. I presume your page is the the same as the one I donated to before? Please let me know if it's changed xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I felt absolutely dreadful this morning, to the point that when I woke up I struggled to get up to give Oscar his medications and after I had, I went back to bed and back to sleep until got 10! I never do that. I wanted to do our running club 5k as I've done every single week, so I did a little trot of a warm up, then the 5k in just a bit over 28 minutes. Home and lots of jobs to be done, so I ignored the feeling sicky and carried on. Am going to try to concentrate on eating properly this week - as my fruit, veg and salad habits have definitely slipped recently. I'm on annual leave this week but have to work tomorrow now...so no doubt another day of joy (!!).
> 
> @Ringypie that is totally brilliant. Paws and fingers all crossed her that the chemo affects you less this week. I presume your page is the the same as the one I donated to before? Please let me know if it's changed xx


Oh dear rest up @Mrs Funkin look after yourself.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I felt absolutely dreadful this morning, to the point that when I woke up I struggled to get up to give Oscar his medications and after I had, I went back to bed and back to sleep until got 10! I never do that. I wanted to do our running club 5k as I've done every single week, so I did a little trot of a warm up, then the 5k in just a bit over 28 minutes. Home and lots of jobs to be done, so I ignored the feeling sicky and carried on. Am going to try to concentrate on eating properly this week - as my fruit, veg and salad habits have definitely slipped recently. I'm on annual leave this week but have to work tomorrow now...so no doubt another day of joy (!!).
> 
> @Ringypie that is totally brilliant. Paws and fingers all crossed her that the chemo affects you less this week. I presume your page is the the same as the one I donated to before? Please let me know if it's changed xx


Oh no hope you feel better today!
Yes thank you same page and thank you for donating. People have been very kind and I am so grateful to you all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I haven’t donated yet....I need to wait until the day is done on Sunday


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I haven't donated yet....I need to wait until the day is done on Sunday


Ohh you have! It was 5 months ago though when I was still hoping to do the real marathon!! Just checked your name is on the list of kind donors on my page!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes but that was ages ago


----------



## immum

@Ringypie so pleased you have managed a couple of runs. Well done.
Hope you feel better @Mrs Funkin 
@Boxer123 you amaze me! Not much running for a few days then just go and do 12 miles without a second thought!
Ran 5.2 miles Friday night in the gales. It was cold which I liked, but the wind gave me earache. It was interesting across the fields full into the wind, but the rest wasn't too bad. 5.8 miles last night, bit warm again but still enjoyed it. Now it's starting to cool down I'm really enjoying running again and feeling good too.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Ringypie so pleased you have managed a couple of runs. Well done.
> Hope you feel better @Mrs Funkin
> @Boxer123 you amaze me! Not much running for a few days then just go and do 12 miles without a second thought!
> Ran 5.2 miles Friday night in the gales. It was cold which I liked, but the wind gave me earache. It was interesting across the fields full into the wind, but the rest wasn't too bad. 5.8 miles last night, bit warm again but still enjoyed it. Now it's starting to cool down I'm really enjoying running again and feeling good too.


I do a lot of walking with the boxers and tend to cover a minimum of 7/8 miles a day so I think this helps keep my fitness up. I do enjoy a long slow run. I'm loving the cool weather now much easier to run. I'm aiming to get out later.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles with Loki this morning then a short lunch run because I needed to get away from the screen. My eyes feel so tired.


----------



## Boxer123

How are you holding up @Ringypie and @Mrs Funkin are marathon preparations going ok ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My hip is screwed. 

I’m ignoring it and hoping it will suddenly feel better  

Am mucho hacked off. 

Hope you’re feeling okay after this chemo round, Ringy cx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My hip is screwed.
> 
> I'm ignoring it and hoping it will suddenly feel better
> 
> Am mucho hacked off.
> 
> Hope you're feeling okay after this chemo round, Ringy cx


Oh no what's happened?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dunno. It happened once before, it feels like it's burning deep in the bursar. When it did it previously it kind of went "twang" on a run...then I couldn't run for five weeks, had acupuncture a few times from the chiropractor. it's not muscular nor bony. I am properly gutted - hence ignoring it. I may try to run to Fat Club tonight (it's two miles away) to test it. If it goes twang again, at least I won't have to do a marathon on Sunday. 

Sigh. 

And Oscar isn't eating, so double sigh, which bothers me more than my hip to be fair.


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin oh no having Loki decide he is fussy pants has been so stressful. It is really upsetting. As for your hip if you have to pull out so be it I've pulled out of races before it's upsetting but better than causing permanent damage.

Sending boxer love.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh no Mrs F! I hope you feel better very soon!

We did a 3.5 mile walk today, taking it easy ahead of Sunday - don’t want to overdo it or hurt myself!!

If anyone wants to track me you can download the official app - you probably know my real name if you’ve donated as it’s on my justgiving page!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The fussiness is so awful, I never realised woofers could be such fusspots too.

I shall try a little trot in the morning as it was pouring with rain this evening, so I couldn't run to Fat Club as planned as we aren't allowed to use the loo/get changed and I didn't fancy sitting there soaking wet.

@Ringypie glad you could get out for a walk - I know you're going to be brilliant on Sunday


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin He's also now refusing to go to the toilet because it's raining. I have to hold his bowl for him to eat often he has it in bed.


----------



## Boxer123

He's not bothered.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> @Mrs Funkin He's also now refusing to go to the toilet because it's raining. I have to hold his bowl for him to eat often he has it in bed.


That's so frustrating! Many years ago we had a Dalmatian who refused to go in the garden if it was raining. If we weren't taking him for a walk until a little later in the morning we would have to turf him out as he would have gone all night without a tinkle and were worried he would make himself ill!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's so frustrating! Many years ago we had a Dalmatian who refused to go in the garden if it was raining. If we weren't taking him for a walk until a little later in the morning we would have to turf him out as he would have gone all night without a tinkle and were worried he would make himself ill!


I've just turned him out but he ran back in and looked at me like I beat him he's a naughty little bear.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've just turned him out but he ran back in and looked at me like I beat him he's a naughty little bear.


Oh he is naughty! If it was Josh's last before bedtime wee we ended up shutting him out or dragging him round the garden on his lead - otherwise we would be woken by him grizzling to go out at about 3am!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've just had the demented pawing at the cat flap to go out before he's caved in and gone to his litter tray for a wee...honestly. If I did open the door he wouldn't go, as it's raining and he doesn't *do* rain...although the dark could be Very Tempting Indeed!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin I hope the hip improves.

@Ringypie starting to send the good luck vibes for the weekend.

Had a very wet but enjoyable run. In the Woods, lighting up the trails in the most horrendous rain but not cold!

Woody just loved it and we completed just over 3 miles x


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh he is naughty! If it was Josh's last before bedtime wee we ended up shutting him out or dragging him round the garden on his lead - otherwise we would be woken by him grizzling to go out at about 3am!


Yep 3am ! We have also just woken up half the neighbourhood something was in the garden and Loki went nuts. Sox was growling a few nights ago I assume maybe a fox but of course gobby went mad. I couldn't see anything.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yep 3am ! We have also just woken up half the neighbourhood something was in the garden and Loki went nuts. Sox was growling a few nights ago I assume maybe a fox but of course gobby went mad. I couldn't see anything.


Oh no!! I've been awake since then too - normally I sleep wonderfully but the steroids disturb my sleep - just drifted off as my alarm went off at half 6.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no!! I've been awake since then too - normally I sleep wonderfully but the steroids disturb my sleep - just drifted off as my alarm went off at half 6.


Matchsticks today !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Agghhh, I was awake for hours in the night. Woke up dripping in sweat, thirsty (I never drink in the night) and with a brain WHIRRING! 

I went for a 5k trot this morning, very very gingerly. I was thinking I might run on the morning but I'm not sure. 

Ringy, I am thinking of you with your chilly brain xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Agghhh, I was awake for hours in the night. Woke up dripping in sweat, thirsty (I never drink in the night) and with a brain WHIRRING!
> 
> I went for a 5k trot this morning, very very gingerly. I was thinking I might run on the morning but I'm not sure.
> 
> Ringy, I am thinking of you with your chilly brain xx


Sounds like it was a night for bad sleep. Think it was a full moon if you believe in such things having an effect!
Brain is slowly thawing out thank goodness - even with my blanky I was freezing!


----------



## Boxer123

Bad night for sleeping last night I feel so groggy now. No running today but planning to get out tomorrow. Being forced to play ball against my will.


----------



## Boxer123

A long walk with boxers this morning then a 2 mile run. It is very wet today and tomorrow by the look of it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Couple of miles earlier, in the wind! Hoping that the forecast won't be quite as it's currently meant to be...but as we always say, "It is what it is".

Glad you got out @Boxer123 and @Ringypie I really hope that you are feeling alright after yesterday xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(In other running news, when I went to have my eyes tested, they tightened my glasses, so they now don't fall off my nose when I run! She said it's the weight loss and lots of folk have it happen, hehe)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Couple of miles earlier, in the wind! Hoping that the forecast won't be quite as it's currently meant to be...but as we always say, "It is what it is".
> 
> Glad you got out @Boxer123 and @Ringypie I really hope that you are feeling alright after yesterday xx


Well done Mrs F! It's been miserable here so I've been snuggled up all day! Need to go and put Ringo to bed and get some fresh air - have to do my injection first which I'm dreading!!!


----------



## Ringypie

It’s official!! I will be running the actual London Marathon in April 2022. I had my referral email through just now! So glad, I felt Oct 2021 was going to be too big an ask of my body as I want to be able to do it justice and hopefully by April 2022 I will be well again.


----------



## Boxer123

Yay @Ringypie so happy for you ! It will be an amazing day.

@Mrs Funkin hows the hip ! Weather does look terrible but hopefully less wet than today. How is little Oscar doing ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yay @Ringypie so happy for you ! It will be an amazing day.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin hows the hip ! Weather does look terrible but hopefully less wet than today. How is little Oscar doing ?


It's going to be blooming well amazing! Gives me time to heal and get strong again, at least back to where I was 3 months ago before the nightmare started!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's going to be blooming well amazing! Gives me time to heal and get strong again, at least back to where I was 2 months ago!!


And April is far better a month for a marathon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hip was fine when tootling along. Feels a bit “burny” inside but I think the rest did it good. I’m toying with a route as I don’t want to be too far away from home in case it goes kaput. 

Ringy, that’s brilliant for April 22, you can well and truly kick marathon arse then  A brilliant focus for you, too. I know I don’t know you IRL but I’m so proud of how you’re dealing with this. You’re incredible. 

Small furry boy did well yesterday with his food, so we gave him his (behind schedule) flea spot on today, as the weather is bad and he normally just sleeps. He’s just tucking into a naughty Sheba tuna and prawn dome  He always hates me on spot on day though, heh.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hip was fine when tootling along. Feels a bit "burny" inside but I think the rest did it good. I'm toying with a route as I don't want to be too far away from home in case it goes kaput.
> 
> Ringy, that's brilliant for April 22, you can well and truly kick marathon arse then  A brilliant focus for you, too. I know I don't know you IRL but I'm so proud of how you're dealing with this. You're incredible.
> 
> Small furry boy did well yesterday with his food, so we gave him his (behind schedule) flea spot on today, as the weather is bad and he normally just sleeps. He's just tucking into a naughty Sheba tuna and prawn dome  He always hates me on spot on day though, heh.


Not sure about that.... having a very teary evening. Feel free to add me on Facebook if you like!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Not sure about that.... having a very teary evening. Feel free to add me on Facebook if you like!


Sending virtual boxer hugs I would imagine anyone would be tearful.


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin good plan to stick close to home I often do loopy long runs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just because you’re having a tears evening doesn’t mean you’re not incredible. Tears are good, let them flow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another lovely 3 miles this morning. The woods are looking very autumnal and the puddles are returning.

Woody had a bee on his bonnet loving the narrow trails we did today so my legs are feeling it!

I do love this time of year though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work Woody, you get your human out there  

Very strange here this morning not running on a Saturday morning. We would normally be up at Bushy parkrun for the anniversary today - 16 years  I started just before the second anniversary in 2006, long before it was even parkrun. When we moved down here, we kept touch with many of our parkrun buddies. 

Currently prying stuff out for cat chat secret Santa, going to start wrapping later to distract me from You Know What! EEEEEKKKKK!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good work Woody, you get your human out there
> 
> Very strange here this morning not running on a Saturday morning. We would normally be up at Bushy parkrun for the anniversary today - 16 years  I started just before the second anniversary in 2006, long before it was even parkrun. When we moved down here, we kept touch with many of our parkrun buddies.
> 
> Currently prying stuff out for cat chat secret Santa, going to start wrapping later to distract me from You Know What! EEEEEKKKKK!


I purposely did not comment about the thing that must not be named 

For me Woody is the best reason to be out running x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I purposely did not comment about the thing that must not be named
> 
> For me Woody is the best reason to be out running x
> 
> View attachment 451071


I don't mind the rain to much today was a bit much ! Woody always looks so happy.

10 miles today so so wet at one point I couldn't see it was raining so much. Some jerk soaked me with a puddle when all the other cars went around it. I'm now on my second cuppa wrapped in my dressing gown.

@Mrs Funkin and @Ringypie what time are you kicking off tomorrow?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m reckoning I will aim to be out as it just gets light. Ideally I’d be out earlier but I can’t be faffed with a head torch as well as rucksack etc. I look like I need a pack horse to go with me! 

Still not sure I can even get going. I guess we shall see. I’m upset with and about my hip as I’d briefly entertained the idea of a marathon PeeBee (ha!). Oh well. It matters not to anyone except me  

Oscar is declining to eat much again today  So that’s worrying me more than the marathon to be honest. 

I’ve been writing Christmas cards to distract myself. My rucksack/drinks/gels/emergency cash etc. is all ready. Quick pasta tea (tomato sauce, red peppers, bacon) and hopefully an early-ish night. Might put some paracetamol in there too actually...

Flipping heck. Who does a marathon with five weeks pretty poor prep? Pffttt. Am doofus.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm reckoning I will aim to be out as it just gets light. Ideally I'd be out earlier but I can't be faffed with a head torch as well as rucksack etc. I look like I need a pack horse to go with me!
> 
> Still not sure I can even get going. I guess we shall see. I'm upset with and about my hip as I'd briefly entertained the idea of a marathon PeeBee (ha!). Oh well. It matters not to anyone except me
> 
> Oscar is declining to eat much again today  So that's worrying me more than the marathon to be honest.
> 
> I've been writing Christmas cards to distract myself. My rucksack/drinks/gels/emergency cash etc. is all ready. Quick pasta tea (tomato sauce, red peppers, bacon) and hopefully an early-ish night. Might put some paracetamol in there too actually...
> 
> Flipping heck. Who does a marathon with five weeks pretty poor prep? Pffttt. Am doofus.


Oh Oscar you are worrying mum. Is hubby running as well ? Hopefully hip will hold out


----------



## willa

If anyone is doing the virtual London Marathon tomorrow, good luck


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've had my rice pudding, Oscar has had his medications, I'm reading all the "fun" folk have been having with the app (Garmin to the rescue I reckon!) and I will get dressed in a few mins. It's a bit pitch black currently, so won't head out quite yet...and sounds windy and rainy. At least I won't overheat 

Finally. Go go go @Ringypie - you are amazing and strong and brave. Much love xx


----------



## Boxer123

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Ringypie

Good luck Mrs F! I am just having my porridge before heading out. Let’s hope the weather is kind to us!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well done and good luck @Ringypie @Mrs Funkin your both braver than I would ever be 

Try and enjoy it x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm done - and I finally did my sub 5 hours. 2012 and 2013 I trained brilliantly for 16 weeks and let my head beat me, this time five weeks prep and I did 4:46 (watch) or 4:44 (marathon app). Hubby did 3:35, came out to meet me and when I finished I burst into tears 































I'm literally over the moon 

Mile 22 was my worst mile - and I thought of you Ringy and how strong you are being, gave myself a kick up the arse and got going again xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm done - and I finally did my sub 5 hours. 2012 and 2013 I trained brilliantly for 16 weeks and let my head beat me, this time five weeks prep and I did 4:46 (watch) or 4:44 (marathon app). Hubby did 3:35, came out to meet me and when I finished I burst into tears
> 
> View attachment 451166
> View attachment 451167
> View attachment 451168
> View attachment 451169
> 
> 
> I'm literally over the moon
> 
> Mile 22 was my worst mile - and I thought of you Ringy and how strong you are being, gave myself a kick up the arse and got going again xx


Yay fantastic well done you and in this weather!


----------



## immum

Well done @Mrs Funkin ! Fantastic run and superb time! I knew you could do under 5 hours after your 20 mile run the other day. So pleased for you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 and @immum i really am chuffed to mintballs (as my Nan would say)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm done - and I finally did my sub 5 hours. 2012 and 2013 I trained brilliantly for 16 weeks and let my head beat me, this time five weeks prep and I did 4:46 (watch) or 4:44 (marathon app). Hubby did 3:35, came out to meet me and when I finished I burst into tears
> 
> View attachment 451166
> View attachment 451167
> View attachment 451168
> View attachment 451169
> 
> 
> I'm literally over the moon
> 
> Mile 22 was my worst mile - and I thought of you Ringy and how strong you are being, gave myself a kick up the arse and got going again xx


Amazing x


----------



## willa

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm done - and I finally did my sub 5 hours. 2012 and 2013 I trained brilliantly for 16 weeks and let my head beat me, this time five weeks prep and I did 4:46 (watch) or 4:44 (marathon app). Hubby did 3:35, came out to meet me and when I finished I burst into tears
> 
> View attachment 451166
> View attachment 451167
> View attachment 451168
> View attachment 451169
> 
> 
> I'm literally over the moon
> 
> Mile 22 was my worst mile - and I thought of you Ringy and how strong you are being, gave myself a kick up the arse and got going again xx


Amazing ! Well done !


----------



## Boxer123

Question is @Mrs Funkin will you be signing up for another ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm hoping more than anything that Ringy is doing okay and hasn't been washed away in the rain xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Question is @Mrs Funkin will you be signing up for another ?


I really don't think so. After London 2012 I said I wouldn't do another as I was disappointed, I cried every day for a week and entered Brighton for 2013. After Brighton, when my training had been even better and a sub-5 should have been easily achievable, I said no more as I was gutted - and slower than the year before. This morning's run being "just" a run and not a race to psych myself out it helped me hugely.

I've just sat here with a little tear rolling down my cheek, sheer happiness. Not sure how something so unimportant in the grand scheme of life can make you feel so happy - but it has


----------



## Boxer123

I think the virtual races are less stressful no waiting at the start line travel there ect. I like the ultras because they are a bit more relaxed for some reason. I always wig out in big city marathons. Saying that I did enter the 2021 ballot today.


----------



## Boxer123

I see @Ringypie you have finished well done your amazing!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well done @Ringypie I hope you are proud of yourself. X


----------



## Ringypie

I did it!!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Amazing @Ringypie how are u feeling?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Amazing @Ringypie how are u feeling?


Hungry!!! Just drying out and eating cheesy puffs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are BRILLIANT Ringy  I’m so chuffed for you xxx


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie ! You are an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Ringypie

A massive well done to @Mrs Funkin too you are awesome!
Feeling a bit thunderstruck at the moment and wish my hands would thaw properly and stop feeling like fat bunches of bananas!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I wrote a blog before I forget stuff. If you're bored and have five minutes, here it is:

https://rowerunning.co.uk/2020/10/virtual-london-marathon-2020-sharon/


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I wrote a blog before I forget stuff. If you're bored and have five minutes, here it is:
> 
> https://rowerunning.co.uk/2020/10/virtual-london-marathon-2020-sharon/


Thank you for sharing - I enjoyed reading it. You should be so so proud of your achievement!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really am, Ringy. Conditions would have been better today (force 1-2 wind, not force 7 like yesterday!) but strangely it always makes it more satisfying when you run in challenging conditions. There’s also an increased camaraderie I think. I saw your VLM was 2000 feet of elevation! Mine was about 60 all told  

Hope you’ve got some nice things in the fridge that you fancy eating today. I’m currently in my bed dreaming of a full English, so we might walk down the Prom to our favourite cafe. Then it will be back to normal eating for me. Accidentally had today off work already, long before we decided to do the marathon, which I’m glad about - not least because I slept terribly last night and will need a nap later. 

Hope that your legs aren’t too sore and that you can rest up today, too. You’re just incredible. Thank you for being in my head in my “mile of need” xx


----------



## Boxer123

I hope you are both having a feet up day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, the main thing I've done is found my key! Yesterday I deliberately did't throw my gel wrappers in the bin when I saw one later in ym run, as I was worried I'd chuck my key with it. Only threw two away and was fairly convinced I'd not chucked my key in the bin. Anyway, cleared my shorts pocket of wrappers yesterday and my key wasn't there  I love that little key, it's my "running key" (don't ask! I get attached to things, I think I have a strange brain sometimes). I checked in the bin, all I could find was wrappers, so I was resigned to my key being gone. This morning, husband said I should just check again. So I put gloves on and set about emptying the bin...picked out an empty bag of Doritos, containing another packet and for some reason shook it - and there it was! Hurrah! Not lost but rather sticky 

I know. I'm a sad case and a lost cause.

Otherwise, I've done some washing to make the most of a reasonable drying day, persuaded Oscar to eat something and gone out for an enormous breakfast  (photo deleted in case it makes anyone feel yucky!)

Normal eating to resume later! Honest


----------



## immum

I hope @Mrs Funkin and @Ringypie are enjoying a well deserved few days rest.
6.4 miles for me on Thursday, lovely cool clear evening, perfect for running, really enjoyed it, sadly the pace wasn't as good as it felt, but not bad. Then 6 miles last night. It had finally stopped raining but was still very windy, and quite mild. First 3-4 miles was good, then I started to feel a bit sick. The last 2 miles were hard. Realised I hadn't had much to drink all day so that was probably the reason. One day I'll learn that I need to drink more on running days, even when it's not hot!


----------



## Boxer123

Good running @immum i struggle to drink enough. I've been managing 5km the last couple of days. Quite frankly me and the boys haven't been getting up early enough for me to run in the morning. It's to cosy in bed. I walk them in the morning then am out of time.


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 4 miles today because the Tesco man turned up early. At least he turned up though with gifts of loo roll.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with hubby this morning, four and a bit miles...felt like the longest four miles EVER! 

Hope you're feeling alright Ringy xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run with hubby this morning, four and a bit miles...felt like the longest four miles EVER!
> 
> Hope you're feeling alright Ringy xx


Post marathon legs never fun.


----------



## catzz

I’m going to stop running! (Not really but...)A couple of weeks ago I found a collapsed guy. This morning I tripped on the curb and took a proper fall straight on to hands, elbows and knees. At the great age of 47 I now have the knees and elbows of a 10 year old who has been playing a rough game of football on a very gravelly playground. Also had my keys in my hand so managed to stab/slice my hand in the process. Good job it was still dark as, by the time I got home, I had blood streaming down my arms and legs, looking like I’d escaped from some horror film!
No actual real damage thankfully, just sore and no runs for a couple of days I reckon.


----------



## Boxer123

catzz said:


> I'm going to stop running! (Not really but...)A couple of weeks ago I found a collapsed guy. This morning I tripped on the curb and took a proper fall straight on to hands, elbows and knees. At the great age of 47 I now have the knees and elbows of a 10 year old who has been playing a rough game of football on a very gravelly playground. Also had my keys in my hand so managed to stab/slice my hand in the process. Good job it was still dark as, by the time I got home, I had blood streaming down my arms and legs, looking like I'd escaped from some horror film!
> No actual real damage thankfully, just sore and no runs for a couple of days I reckon.


Oh no poor you. I've gone over a few times it's painful. Ice and elevate !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @catzz  Not good news. I hope the collapsed guy was okay, what a horrid thing.

As for your knees and hands, I share your pain. I've come a cropper too and sat in the bath cleaning gravel out of my knees with a toothbrush. I hope your scabby hands and knees heel quickly.


----------



## Ringypie

catzz said:


> I'm going to stop running! (Not really but...)A couple of weeks ago I found a collapsed guy. This morning I tripped on the curb and took a proper fall straight on to hands, elbows and knees. At the great age of 47 I now have the knees and elbows of a 10 year old who has been playing a rough game of football on a very gravelly playground. Also had my keys in my hand so managed to stab/slice my hand in the process. Good job it was still dark as, by the time I got home, I had blood streaming down my arms and legs, looking like I'd escaped from some horror film!
> No actual real damage thankfully, just sore and no runs for a couple of days I reckon.


Ohh you poor thing!! I hope you aren't too sore and heal quickly!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run with hubby this morning, four and a bit miles...felt like the longest four miles EVER!
> 
> Hope you're feeling alright Ringy xx


Well done!
I'm ok, starting to feel brighter again so a gentle stroll today. Hopefully another week and I might feel up to a jog!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another Wednesday and another night run. Fun again with lots of deer keeping an eye on us. Needed to keep reminding Woody to keep on the straight and narrow.

I've never had a thing for shoes but my new trainers have arrived and now it's not muddy enough to wear them!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Another Wednesday and another night run. Fun again with lots of deer keeping an eye on us. Needed to keep reminding Woody to keep on the straight and narrow.
> 
> I've never had a thing for shoes but my new trainers have arrived and now it's not muddy enough to wear them!
> 
> View attachment 451389


.

Running shoes are addictive. Look at lovely Woody guarding the shoes.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> .
> 
> Running shoes are addictive. Look at lovely Woody guarding the shoes.


I think he wondered what I wanted him to do there's a "Not again eyeroll" look in his eyes.


----------



## immum

Lovely evening last night, wind dropped and pleasantly cool. Really enjoyed my 6.5 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Lovely evening last night, wind dropped and pleasantly cool. Really enjoyed my 6.5 miles.


It's lovely isn't it. 4.2 miles yesterday for me. I'm planning a long one tomorrow. Giving the legs a rest today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've had to step away from the crazy running leggings website, 2 pairs in a week!

I've never had Lucy Locket Loves before but they are super comfy and more importantly double stitched on the inside leg so will last longer.

Also, got myself a new buff


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so envious of you all getting out for lovely runs! This evening would have been perfect, cool but beautifully sunny. I did manage to wobble down to Ringo and back which was nice. This week has been just recovering and sleeping really, I’m hoping I may feel up to a gentle run walk sometime next week.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I've had to step away from the crazy running leggings website, 2 pairs in a week!
> 
> I've never had Lucy Locket Loves before but they are super comfy and more importantly double stitched on the inside leg so will last longer.
> 
> Also, got myself a new buff
> 
> View attachment 451584


Ohh I like that!

Which leggings did you go for? Did you get any from Sturdy by design?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ohh I like that!
> 
> Which leggings did you go for? Did you get and from Sturdy by design?


https://locketloves.com/products/neon-paw-print-active-shorts

These but full length!

The second pair I've got are the same design as the new buff!

It appears I'm developing a trail show and crazy running leggings fetish


----------



## Boxer123

Never seen this brand before @MissKittyKat they are funky.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> https://locketloves.com/products/neon-paw-print-active-shorts
> 
> These but full length!
> 
> The second pair I've got are the same design as the new buff!
> 
> It appears I'm developing a trail show and crazy running leggings fetish


Ohh I like them!

I must admit I've always run in plain black shorts with a splash of pink but since getting my jazzy winter leggings I want more!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ohh I like that!
> 
> Which leggings did you go for? Did you get any from Sturdy by design?


I've not got any Sturdys but all heard good things about these too.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I've not got any Sturdys but all heard good things about these too.


The winter ones are lovely!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Gorgeous morning to be out running.
3.65miles around the trails. Still warm enough to take my jacket off half way round!










Leggings and trainers had their first outing and super comfy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really need new trainers, mine are battered...need new sports bras too. Treated myself to a bright pink new long sleeved Montane top (in the sale at wiggle £22), it’s so long it’s lovely! It’s rare to find a top long enough for me. Wore it this morning, only four and something miles but my legs felt good. 

Hope the sun is out for everyone, sunny but chilly here.


----------



## Boxer123

13.1 miles this morning but chilly to start but soon warmed up. @MissKittyKat Woody as always is so handsome.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 13.1 miles this morning but chilly to start but soon warmed up. @MissKittyKat Woody as always is so handsome.


Well done on your distance.

Woody always looks better in the photos than me


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Well done on your distance.
> 
> Woody always looks better in the photos than me


Sadly so do the boxers that's why they are in charge of the insta account. It's rare the boys take a selfie but occasionally do.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another section of the Pilgrims Way ticked off this morning.

A nice 5.2 miles, with trainers that felt like weights at times . All the ploughing has been done in the fields and the paths are not back compacted so the mud just sticks!

I would love to do the whole length of the Pilgrims but need to plan circular routes around the sections.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Seven miles for me this morning with my pal. 

Husband is doing a half ironman today. He did his 1.2 mile swim in the sea, is on his turbo in the garage for the 56 mile bike and then he will head out for the half marathon. How he can do that a week after a 3:35 marathon I don’t know! 

Hope everyone is doing alright xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Seven miles for me this morning with my pal.
> 
> Husband is doing a half ironman today. He did his 1.2 mile swim in the sea, is on his turbo in the garage for the 56 mile bike and then he will head out for the half marathon. How he can do that a week after a 3:35 marathon I don't know!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing alright xx



Is he mad ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, that’s probably the reason why he’s doing it, yep


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles this morning with Loki then 5 miles this evening really enjoying my evening runs now it's cooler much easier than trying to fit in everything in the morning. How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm having to have a few days rest, still walking Woody as my glute is burning and if I sit down too long it starts to spasm. Think it's the pitifimoris(?) Affecting my sciatic nerve. It's very irritating.

Booked in to see a physio at half term just to have a once over. Usually have a sports massage a couple of times a term but the place I go aren't back doing this so don't think that's helping either!

@Ringypie hope you've been able to get out in nature. X


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm having to have a few days rest, still walking Woody as my glute is burning and if I sit down too long it starts to spasm. Think it's the pitifimoris(?) Affecting my sciatic nerve. It's very irritating.
> 
> Booked in to see a physio at half term just to have a once over. Usually have a sports massage a couple of times a term bit the place I go aren't back doing this so don't think that's helping either!
> 
> @Ringypie hope you've been able to get out in nature. X


Oh dear I hate sciatic pain I had it back a few years ago I got caught in traffic one day and couldn't stand up I was in tears.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m doing well thank you!! It was running club last night, I walked down and walked a part of the route so did 4 miles in total. I felt like I could have jogged but am being sensible and giving myself time to recover from the marathon!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm doing well thank you!! It was running club last night, I walked down and walked a part of the route so did 4 miles in total. I felt like I could have jogged but am being sensible and giving myself time to recover from the marathon!


I'm glad you feeling well probably the sensible thing to do resting up although I know it's difficult!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm glad you feeling well probably the sensible thing to do resting up although I know it's difficult!


I'm good at sitting on my ass when housework needs doing - less so when a there's a chance of a run! I keep seeing little events being advertised and having to keep telling myself no you can't do a 10k!


----------



## immum

Lovely and cool 6.5 miles last night. Loving the weather now! Felt good, though will have to fish out my fleece headband soon as the chill is really making my ears ache. And for some reason my face was stinging in the wind last night, and it wasn't that windy, but my face was a bit sweaty, so that must be why. Never had that before. Have to be careful, I don't want chapped cheeks!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Lovely and cool 6.5 miles last night. Loving the weather now! Felt good, though will have to fish out my fleece headband soon as the chill is really making my ears ache. And for some reason my face was stinging in the wind last night, and it wasn't that windy, but my face was a bit sweaty, so that must be why. Never had that before. Have to be careful, I don't want chapped cheeks!


Ooh not good! Plenty of moisturiser for your face!


----------



## Boxer123

My face was a bit chapped a few weeks ago I invested in some anti aging moisturiser I’m normally to tight but it’s much better.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> My face was a bit chapped a few weeks ago I invested in some anti aging moisturiser I'm normally to tight but it's much better.


It's definitely worth it! I am slapping on moisturiser at the moment as my face is so dry and flaky - it's weird because I always used to be so greasy I'd use something light but the chemo has changed that. I now trowel on loads!


----------



## immum

Yes, I slathered on loads of a thicker one than I normally use before bed just to be on the safe side!


----------



## Boxer123

Just 2 miles today it was raining and I was hungry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran to Fat Club and back last night, 4.4 miles return trip. 

I never use moisturiser, I should probably as I’m rapidly heading to 50 now...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I ran to Fat Club and back last night, 4.4 miles return trip.
> 
> I never use moisturiser, I should probably as I'm rapidly heading to 50 now...


I don't use it religiously I caught a segment in this morning talking about cleansing and toning and moisturising. Life is to short !


----------



## Boxer123

3.5 miles today it is definitely getting chilly out.


----------



## Ringypie

I did 3.5 miles today too - but only walking. Will try a run walk again either tomorrow or over the weekend. Was feeling good earlier in the day but a day at work tired me a bit. Then checked my emails and was shocked by where I am on the Welsh coast path!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I did 3.5 miles today too - but only walking. Will try a run walk again either tomorrow or over the weekend. Was feeling good earlier in the day but a day at work tired me a bit. Then checked my emails and was shocked by where I am on the Welsh coast path!!
> View attachment 452030


Ha ha it's a bit cold for that!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Ha ha it's a bit cold for that!


Hahahaha!! I hope so, the last thing I want to see is anyone's shrivelled up dangly bits!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hahahaha!! I hope so, the last thing I want to see is anyone's shrivelled up dangly bits!!


I can't think of anything worse to happen upon.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this evening met two super cute puppies so stopped for a cutch.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles this evening met two super cute puppies so stopped for a cutch.


I presume a cutch is a cuddle!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I presume a cutch is a cuddle!


It is I'm so puppy broody at the moment but alas then I remember baby Loki (aka Loki the destroyer!)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It is I'm so puppy broody at the moment but alas then I remember baby Loki (aka Loki the destroyer!)



Me and OH keep thinking about it but just like Woody not actively looking as out next pupper will find us.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve been for a real actual run!! 4 miles and very steady but pleased that I ran the whole distance and finished feeling like I could do it again!
It’s been a tough day as have had to say to work I’m not comfortable being in the office when we have external meetings booked in our rooms, and have also decided we can’t really risk going to running club as I just can’t afford to be told to self isolate - and with Covid cases going up there is more chance of that happening.
I can’t wait for this to all be over. It was so lovely to get out and clear my head!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I've been for a real actual run!! 4 miles and very steady but pleased that I ran the whole distance and finished feeling like I could do it again!
> It's been a tough day as have had to say to work I'm not comfortable being in the office when we have external meetings booked in our rooms, and have also decided we can't really risk going to running club as I just can't afford to be told to self isolate - and with Covid cases going up there is more chance of that happening.
> I can't wait for this to all be over. It was so lovely to get out and clear my head!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy I’m so pleased you’ve been out  

You are absolutely right not to want to put yourself at any increased risk. Work are lucky you’re still there, you could easily be signed off whilst you have treatment - and way beyond that too. 

You’re brilliant to be getting out there. Head clearing time is so important.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Club 5k this morning, after a bottle and a half of fizz last night and a giant lasagne 

Km to warm up, then a pretty reasonable (for me) 5k in 26.27 and then another km or so cool down.

Oh, earlier on in lockdown our club did a "rainbow run" thing. The lady who collated it finally produced the picture a few days ago. I think it's pretty cute - I'm in there a few times.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy I'm so pleased you've been out
> 
> You are absolutely right not to want to put yourself at any increased risk. Work are lucky you're still there, you could easily be signed off whilst you have treatment - and way beyond that too.
> 
> You're brilliant to be getting out there. Head clearing time is so important.


The oncologist did offer to sign me off but I do feel working when I am well enough to is doing much better for my mental health than sitting at home. It's a shame because I like going into the office and seeing my colleagues. Will just have to reassess after the next couple of weeks - it's chemo again on Thursday so will be off for a week after that. Just depends on Covid really as I just can't risk it. I do find it hard though, I'm quite a social bean and like seeing people and chatting... however hopefully there will be plenty of time for that next year and beyond!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Club 5k this morning, after a bottle and a half of fizz last night and a giant lasagne
> 
> Km to warm up, then a pretty reasonable (for me) 5k in 26.27 and then another km or so cool down.
> 
> Oh, earlier on in lockdown our club did a "rainbow run" thing. The lady who collated it finally produced the picture a few days ago. I think it's pretty cute - I'm in there a few times.
> 
> View attachment 452127


That's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> The oncologist did offer to sign me off but I do feel working when I am well enough to is doing much better for my mental health than sitting at home. It's a shame because I like going into the office and seeing my colleagues. Will just have to reassess after the next couple of weeks - it's chemo again on Thursday so will be off for a week after that. Just depends on Covid really as I just can't risk it. I do find it hard though, I'm quite a social bean and like seeing people and chatting... however hopefully there will be plenty of time for that next year and beyond!


I absolutely get that, it's good to do normal things I think - particularly WRT mental well being. My pal with ovarian cancer carried on working as much as she was able to (it varied, due to hysterectomy, chemo etc.) - she is a teacher and obviously it's hard for continuity for the children but she needed to still be able to go when she felt well enough to. Same as parkrun, she carried on with that too. Luckily she's not that sociable so being locked down hasn't bothered her as far as I can tell from FB!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrr, just popping in to say I'm so excited...I'M HAVING FLINT ON MY MUG WITH OSCAR WOO    @Ringypie hahahaha, he's going to make me smile every time I use it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've been for a real actual run!! 4 miles and very steady but pleased that I ran the whole distance and finished feeling like I could do it again!
> It's been a tough day as have had to say to work I'm not comfortable being in the office when we have external meetings booked in our rooms, and have also decided we can't really risk going to running club as I just can't afford to be told to self isolate - and with Covid cases going up there is more chance of that happening.
> I can't wait for this to all be over. It was so lovely to get out and clear my head!!


Fantastic news you got out for a run. I think it sounds sensible about the office and running club although disappointing. Your doing amazing keep going.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrr, just popping in to say I'm so excited...I'M HAVING FLINT ON MY MUG WITH OSCAR WOO    @Ringypie hahahaha, he's going to make me smile every time I use it!


Ahh Flint will be happy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's going to be very popular I'm sure, Ringy


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just sat in the bath trying to stop my legs and feet aching! Just back from our Sunday long run which is normally around 10k but today turned into 9.59 miles.

Woody wasn't with me as he's sprained his wrist chasing rabbits, fully recovered but wanted to give it a few more days so I borrowed a gorgeous duck tolling retriever from our group and she was great but it meant I was also running under my own steam.

Happy with the pace and shocked I made the distance.

Our instructor had some chocolates made for us with funny wrappers! This is mine  Some were rather rude!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just sat in the bath trying to stop my legs and feet aching! Just back from our Sunday long run which is normally around 10k but today turned into 9.59 miles.
> 
> Woody wasn't with me as he's sprained his wrist chasing rabbits, fully recovered but wanted to give it a few more days so I borrowed a gorgeous duck tolling retriever from our group and she was great but it meant I was also running under my own steam.
> 
> Happy with the pace and shocked I made the distance.
> 
> Our instructor had some chocolates made for us with funny wrappers! This is mine  Some were rather rude!
> 
> View attachment 452212


Liked for the amazing mileage not for Woody being out of action. Great job hope you have your feet up now.


----------



## Boxer123

14 miles down the river this morning. After a year and a half living here finally managed to work out the complete off road route. It was very muddy and met lots of puppies again.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Liked for the amazing mileage not for Woody being out of action. Great job hope you have your feet up now.


Ah thankyou.

He's absolutely fine and was not happy about being left behind!

I know he's back to normal as went full speed across the field yesterday after more rabbits!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ah thankyou.
> 
> He's absolutely fine and was not happy about being left behind!
> 
> I know he's back to normal as went full speed across the field yesterday after more rabbits!


Oh Woody ! They just don't learn do they ? My Christmas marathon was cancelled yesterday booo unsurprising I suppose are you training for anything?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Woody ! They just don't learn do they ? My Christmas marathon was cancelled yesterday booo unsurprising I suppose are you training for anything?


We may still have our canicross 10k on my birthday, 3rd Jan.

I'm just wanting to stay fit and healthy, been the fittest I've ever been so got to keep it up.

Sad about the marathon, Beachy Head still going ahead next week, at the min as some of our instructor s are running it.

There is also a 10k in afan forest (south Wales) next Oct which we may sign up for as a group and have a road trip.

At the moment, all seems okish in South East


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We may still have our canicross 10k on my birthday, 3rd Jan.
> 
> I'm just wanting to stay fit and healthy, been the fittest I've ever been so got to keep it up.
> 
> Sad about the marathon, Beachy Head still going ahead next week, at the min as some of our instructor s are running it.
> 
> There is also a 10k in afan forest (south Wales) next Oct which we may sign up for as a group and have a road trip.
> 
> At the moment, all seems okish in South East


Oh me and Beachy Head marathon have history that b**ch nearly killed me. I wonder if it's something to do with number of participants this was the waterside Portsmouth marathon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh me and Beachy Head marathon have history that b**ch nearly killed me. I wonder if it's something to do with number of participants this was the waterside Portsmouth marathon.


Yeah, I think they are mad having walked a bit of the South Downs Way.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yeah, I think they are mad having walked a bit of the South Downs Way.


It was so tough I was so ill you had to run up 100 steps and up and over the 7 sisters it took me hours.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just 10k for me this morning, funny really that two weeks ago I did a marathon and today that seemed plenty far enough, thank you 

Poor Woody with his poorly wrist, glad it's healing though, you did amazing today on your run @MissKittyKat well done.


----------



## immum

Great long run @MissKittyKat , well done.
@Ringypie so glad you've managed to get out and run again. It's a shame about running club and work, but at least you're doing what you can, when you can. You are doing amazingly well, but you need to stay safe.
6 miles for me on Thursday and 6.5 miles last night. Legs were like rubber at the end last night after cycling at the weekend. Saturdays ride was normal average pace, but Sunday managed a new record average speed, previous best was 12.2mph, managed almost 12.4mph, due to no wind for a change. It doesn't sound like much but I really felt it!


----------



## Ringypie

A 4 mile walk for me today. Feeling bah humbug about not being able to go to running club but it was nice to get out and get some fresh air!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A 4 mile walk for me today. Feeling bah humbug about not being able to go to running club but it was nice to get out and get some fresh air!


Four miles is good going how you feeling?


----------



## Boxer123

2 miles today went on a long walk with the boys at lunch so a bit sleepy.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Four miles is good going how you feeling?


At this point in the cycle I almost feel like me - albeit a slightly tatty weak version! I'm fine until I try to do something then realise I'm not quite as I was before. And my mouth is still pretty ugh although my taste has come back - but when I'm not eating it feels a bit like it's been burned and bitter.
Just got to get through the next one and hopefully I will be at the half way point. Got to hope and pray that the scan I will have soon shows we are beating this! Then it will feel worthwhile feeling unwell!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> At this point in the cycle I almost feel like me - albeit a slightly tatty weak version! I'm fine until I try to do something then realise I'm not quite as I was before. And my mouth is still pretty ugh although my taste has come back - but when I'm not eating it feels a bit like it's been burned and bitter.
> Just got to get through the next one and hopefully I will be at the half way point. Got to hope and pray that the scan I will have soon shows we are beating this! Then it will feel worthwhile feeling unwell!


Fingers crossed for you for the scan. I bet they don't have many patients doing marathons during treatment.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> At this point in the cycle I almost feel like me - albeit a slightly tatty weak version! I'm fine until I try to do something then realise I'm not quite as I was before. And my mouth is still pretty ugh although my taste has come back - but when I'm not eating it feels a bit like it's been burned and bitter.
> Just got to get through the next one and hopefully I will be at the half way point. Got to hope and pray that the scan I will have soon shows we are beating this! Then it will feel worthwhile feeling unwell!


50% nearly done and then it's the downward slope.
Fingers, toes and all the 12 paws in the house crossed for you at the scan x


----------



## MissKittyKat

I need someone to tell me I'm being crazy!! To be fair here is probably not the best place 

Rat Race are doing a new 100km challenge next year, Pilgrims Way, Southwark Cathedral to Canterbury Cathedral so my neck of the woods. Over 25hrs, only concerns I have at the moment is wondering how the hell you stay awake!

Even if I walked it 3mph pace is all that's needed and that's doable but would want to run some.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I need someone to tell me I'm being crazy!! To be fair here is probably not the best place
> 
> Rat Race are doing a new 100km challenge next year, Pilgrims Way, Southwark Cathedral to Canterbury Cathedral so my neck of the woods. Over 25hrs, only concerns I have at the moment is wondering how the hell you stay awake!
> 
> Even if I walked it 3mph pace is all that's needed and that's doable but would want to run some.


Is 100km 60 miles ? Some folk take micro naps. No your not crazy what date is it ? If you do something like this you want to practice on tired legs. Ultra challenges are great because they are not a race.


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's the beginning of August so school will be finished. Officially, 62 miles and would definitely see it as a challenge rather than a race because my race speed is not much faster than some speed walkers 

I can't stop thinking about it which suggests I want to give it a go. Are these sort of things ok to do on your own?

Perhaps I might spend some time over Christmas break doing a long walk and see how it feels!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's the beginning of August so school will be finished. Officially, 62 miles and would definitely see it as a challenge rather than a race because my race speed is not much faster than some speed walkers
> 
> I can't stop thinking about it which suggests I want to give it a go. Are these sort of things ok to do on your own?
> 
> Perhaps I might spend some time over Christmas break doing a long walk and see how it feels!


You have time to train which is good. These things are ok to do alone but in my experience of ultras you tend to meet people in the way and buddy up. Would hubby meet you at checkpoints with food and new shoes ? (My stepdad does the checkpoint dance for me) I would do a mix of run walk. Walking is almost harder because your on your feet longer. There are loads of walk/ run plans.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> You have time to train which is good. These things are ok to do alone but in my experience of ultras you tend to meet people in the way and buddy up. Would hubby meet you at checkpoints with food and new shoes ? (My stepdad does the checkpoint dance for me) I would do a mix of run walk. Walking is almost harder because your on your feet longer. There are loads of walk/ run plans.


Thanks, going to give it a serious think.

Yes sure OH would be happy driving to the checkpoints, never thought of that.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks, going to give it a serious think.
> 
> Yes sure OH would be happy driving to the checkpoints, never thought of that.


It's nice to have someone with a fresh pair of shoes and socks half way.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I need someone to tell me I'm being crazy!! To be fair here is probably not the best place
> 
> Rat Race are doing a new 100km challenge next year, Pilgrims Way, Southwark Cathedral to Canterbury Cathedral so my neck of the woods. Over 25hrs, only concerns I have at the moment is wondering how the hell you stay awake!
> 
> Even if I walked it 3mph pace is all that's needed and that's doable but would want to run some.


You aren't crazy!! You've got plenty of time to train for it! Just make sure you get a good training plan, research how to go about it - kit, nutrition etc etc and speak to people who have done ultras for any tips! I've not done one myself but if I my biopsy had come back clear I was hoping to sign up for the real Race to the Stones next year (I did the virtual one over 5 days this year).


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you for the scan. I bet they don't have many patients doing marathons during treatment.


You mean they don't have many people that stupid!!  I did tell the nurse today and she looked impressed rather than cross - I was expecting a telling off!


----------



## Boxer123

I’m aiming for the Thames Trot 50 Miles next October I have a 50km booked in March in Amersham.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm aiming for the Thames Trot 50 Miles next October I have a 50km booked in March in Amersham.


There you go @MissKittyKat you can compare training notes!! And I shall jealously listen in and squirrel away all the info to hopefully do something mad in 2022!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> There you go @MissKittyKat you can compare training notes!! And I shall jealously listen in and squirrel away all the info to hopefully do something mad in 2022!


PF ultra ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> PF ultra ?


Oooh that would be fun!! 2022 should be my marathon year as long as everything goes to plan so if I'm at 26 miles in April it's just a case of building on that! I say 'just' like it's something easy!!


----------



## Ringypie

Right you lot.... I wear an old pair of running shoes for my walks as they are by far more comfortable than my walking boots. Given that the winter is coming and I live in Devon I really need to buy some gore-tex running shoes to keep my feet dry in the rain don’t I?! I have a lovely coat which kept me warm and dry doing the marathon during Storm Alex but I also need some decent trousers!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Right you lot.... I wear an old pair of running shoes for my walks as they are by far more comfortable than my walking boots. Given that the winter is coming and I live in Devon I really need to buy some gore-tex running shoes to keep my feet dry in the rain don't I?! I have a lovely coat which kept me warm and dry doing the marathon during Storm Alex but I also need some decent trousers!


What about this for an outfit. This was full on storm 21st Dec 2019, utter madness!

We stayed warm though


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> What about this for an outfit. This was full on storm 21st Dec 2019, utter madness!
> 
> We stayed warm though
> 
> View attachment 452370
> 
> View attachment 452371


You look amazing!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> You look amazing!!


We did win the best fancy dress award!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well you’re clearly all bonkers  An ultra is not for me but I shall cheer you all virtually, you mad things!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I’m currently procrastinating as I have a run planned but it’s revolting outside...and still really dark)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> (I'm currently procrastinating as I have a run planned but it's revolting outside...and still really dark)


I've just been out for our morning walk, it is revolting.

A quick skip around the streets rather than our usual


----------



## Boxer123

The boxer boys are refusing to get up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, Oscar got up, sniffed at the back door and decided he’d not bother just yet...

I feel the same. Going to have another coffee in bed (oh the joy of a day off, I’m so thankful I don’t work full time), then I will get out the door. I will.


----------



## Ringypie

Ringo refused to go out this morning so he’s tucked up in his stable munching haylage!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I didn’t go, couldn’t face the rain in my own. Somehow if there’s a couple of you it’s bearable...so I’ve been running errands instead. I might go later, or I might not  

Meeting a pal in a few mins to go to the Christmas section at the best garden centre nearby, need to get my best mate’s baubles, we’ve done it for a few years instead of gifts, as we don’t need anything.


----------



## Ringypie

Our walk almost didn’t happen yesterday. We normally walk down to the yard to do Ringo but as we were getting ready the heavens opened again so we drove instead. Typically as soon as we got there it stopped raining. So we raced around to get all the jobs done and home for a quick change and out before it got dark.
I’m really not looking forward to next weeks dark evenings!!


----------



## Ringypie

Home from chemo in time for a cheeky avocado then a walk down to put Ringo to bed. Nothing like fresh air and horse cuddles after being shut up in hospital all day being slowly poisoned!
Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Home from chemo in time for a cheeky avocado then a walk down to put Ringo to bed. Nothing like fresh air and horse cuddles after being shut up in hospital all day being slowly poisoned!
> Hope everyone else is well!


Still loving those avocados! Little potter for me this afternoon I have so many reports to write.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Still loving those avocados! Little potter for me this afternoon I have so many reports to write.


I absolutely adore them!! Rich had to pick up some emergency frozen avocado in case we are unable to source fresh ones my addiction is that bad! But at least it's for something healthy not chocolate or crisps like my normal cravings!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I absolutely adore them!! Rich had to pick up some emergency frozen avocado in case we are unable to source fresh ones my addiction is that bad! But at least it's for something healthy not chocolate or crisps like my normal cravings!!


Yes definitely could have worse cravings. I love an avocado salad.


----------



## immum

I love avocados too....in salads, baked with cheese and ham sauce, baked with a poached egg, smashed on toast with a poached egg, just sliced with some feta....very versatile.
Usual 6.4 miles last night, lovely evening, perfect running weather.


----------



## Boxer123

4.2 miles fell over in a pile of mud no injuries but threw me off my groove


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @Boxer123  glad to read you're okay though.

Dragged my sorry bum out for 3.5 miles this morning. Gearing up for Run Every Day in November....!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 4.2 miles fell over in a pile of mud no injuries but threw me off my groove


Glad you didn't hurt yourself!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Glad you didn't hurt yourself!!


Just my pride


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor blimey it’s blinking windy! Struggled to keep my club 5k under 30 minutes this morning, battled like mad. 

Husband now out windsurfing...if he comes back injured from it (again!), I’m banning him haha! I keep telling him he’s getting on now and to be more careful  

I’ve really lost my running mojo. Just got to get to November and hopefully the running every day will help get me back on track.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor blimey it's blinking windy! Struggled to keep my club 5k under 30 minutes this morning, battled like mad.
> 
> Husband now out windsurfing...if he comes back injured from it (again!), I'm banning him haha! I keep telling him he's getting on now and to be more careful
> 
> I've really lost my running mojo. Just got to get to November and hopefully the running every day will help get me back on track.


Well done Mrs F. It's been so wet and windy here I haven't even got dressed! Was feeling quite ikky yesterday from my treatment so have taken it really easy today. I don't think I will be covering any distance at all today!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rest is good, Ringy. Really good xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just been out on my own, which I haven't done for a while and it was rather wet!

Woody wasn't happy about not coming along but he had his hydrotherapy fun swim this morning so didn't want him to over do it.

Do the same road route when I'm out on my own as want to see if I can improve my time, was 4 seconds faster today 

Was happy with that as was getting battered by the wind and rain.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just been out on my own, which I haven't done for a while and it was rather wet!
> 
> Woody wasn't happy about not coming along but he had his hydrotherapy fun swim this morning so didn't want him to over do it.
> 
> Do the same road route when I'm out on my own as want to see if I can improve my time, was 4 seconds faster today
> 
> Was happy with that as was getting battered by the wind and rain.


That's a great achievement well done!!

It was a beautiful evening so I took a queasy walk down to Ringo with hubby. Lovely to get some fresh air!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> That's a great achievement well done!!
> 
> It was a beautiful evening so I took a queasy walk down to Ringo with hubby. Lovely to get some fresh air!


I've really appreciated this year how just being outside can make you feel so differently


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking the fact you got out Ringy, not that you feel sick.

Great work @MissKittyKat  Hope Woody enjoyed his hydrotherapy.

I have a serious case of the lack of the mojo for running and keeping in food control. Meh. Oscar being ill in the night hasn't helped...he's sharing your vomming feeling Ringy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm liking the fact you got out Ringy, not that you feel sick.
> 
> Great work @MissKittyKat  Hope Woody enjoyed his hydrotherapy.
> 
> I have a serious case of the lack of the mojo for running and keeping in food control. Meh. Oscar being ill in the night hasn't helped...he's sharing your vomming feeling Ringy.


Perhaps you just need a little break, listen to your body?
Poor Oscar I totally sympathise it's not nice. Hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm getting fatter though as I've run less the past three weeks. I can feel it...and the worst thing is that I can feel I am losing control :/ Need to switch my head back into the game - I think it's because I've been following a plan for 18 months and I think I'm just "meh" about everything. I am a terrible comfort eater...and I'm slipping back into old habits. I *think* I can have crackers and biscuits and cheese and crisps in the house and I won't eat them. Ha. I will. Gotta strip myself back to the start again. I know in the grand scheme of life a few pounds aren't the end of the world but it's the lack of control I'm feeling most sad about. 

Actually, that's not true. The thing I'm most sad about is Oscar. Poor baby boy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm getting fatter though as I've run less the past three weeks. I can feel it...and the worst thing is that I can feel I am losing control :/ Need to switch my head back into the game - I think it's because I've been following a plan for 18 months and I think I'm just "meh" about everything. I am a terrible comfort eater...and I'm slipping back into old habits. I *think* I can have crackers and biscuits and cheese and crisps in the house and I won't eat them. Ha. I will. Gotta strip myself back to the start again. I know in the grand scheme of life a few pounds aren't the end of the world but it's the lack of control I'm feeling most sad about.
> 
> Actually, that's not true. The thing I'm most sad about is Oscar. Poor baby boy.


It's hard when you're constantly worrying. If I remember you have a tough time with work as well and it all takes a toll on you - along with the crappy weather and dark evenings.


----------



## Boxer123

Ah @Mrs Funkin sounds like your having a tough time. Have a little break then maybe try and get out even if you feel you'd rather not. It's difficult when our furry friends are poorly it throws me right off when Loki doesn't eat. It's hard to keep mojo this year it's so horrid.

@Ringypie hope you are feeling better.

I've mostly been walking this week up north with sister. Got a long one planned Sunday.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Ah @Mrs Funkin sounds like your having a tough time. Have a little break then maybe try and get out even if you feel you'd rather not. It's difficult when our furry friends are poorly it throws me right off when Loki doesn't eat. It's hard to keep mojo this year it's so horrid.
> 
> @Ringypie hope you are feeling better.
> 
> I've mostly been walking this week up north with sister. Got a long one planned Sunday.


Gradually feeling better thank you - just disappointed with the weather forecast for the weekend as I was hoping to get out and cover a few miles!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Balls. Remember when I had bloods and X-ray done? Well, after much delay (useless GP, I got quite cross) it's come to light there is possible B cell malignancy (could be myeloma or lymphoma), or this weird thing called MGUS (which then requires blood tests for the rest of your life as it can lead to myeloma, so they keep a beady eye). I'm hoping that it's just the MGUS. There's also some changes in my vertebrae. I'm hacked off to the max! Not only is Oscar poorly but now this? I cannot stand it if it's myeloma as husband's mum died of that last year. Fingers crossed it's MGUS please, everyone. Also fingers crossed that the furry child will start to eat. Vet again tomorrow unless he makes a miraculous overnight improvement! He improved a little this morning, actually ate some jelly and a little other food...but nothing since 9am. 

Oh I feel so lost. My heart hurts. I'm more concerned about Oscar than myself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(none of that was about running, sorry! I might go out in the morning)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Balls. Remember when I had bloods and X-ray done? Well, after much delay (useless GP, I got quite cross) it's come to light there is possible B cell malignancy (could be myeloma or lymphoma), or this weird thing called MGUS (which then requires blood tests for the rest of your life as it can lead to myeloma, so they keep a beady eye). I'm hoping that it's just the MGUS. There's also some changes in my vertebrae. I'm hacked off to the max! Not only is Oscar poorly but now this? I cannot stand it if it's myeloma as husband's mum died of that last year. Fingers crossed it's MGUS please, everyone. Also fingers crossed that the furry child will start to eat. Vet again tomorrow unless he makes a miraculous overnight improvement! He improved a little this morning, actually ate some jelly and a little other food...but nothing since 9am.
> 
> Oh I feel so lost. My heart hurts. I'm more concerned about Oscar than myself.


Oh @Mrs Funkin im so sorry do they need to do further tests? That took so long to come back no wonder your cross. Come on Oscar give mum a little rest and eat your dinner. Big hugs from boxer HQ.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 I spoke to the haematology consultant at work yesterday and he said he would expect a GP referral ASAP then they can decide. So that's when I found out how slow they'd been, as the first part of the bloods were marked as normal, there was an issue with some that came back at the end of Sept. The GP admitted that he'd sat on it awaiting the xray results but that they'd taken ages - to which I replied it was because he'd not done the referral for that properly, so the girls in the xray department at work had helped me. I think he was a bit embarrassed. If it turns out to be blimmin blood cancer, I'll be well hacked off at them.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Balls. Remember when I had bloods and X-ray done? Well, after much delay (useless GP, I got quite cross) it's come to light there is possible B cell malignancy (could be myeloma or lymphoma), or this weird thing called MGUS (which then requires blood tests for the rest of your life as it can lead to myeloma, so they keep a beady eye). I'm hoping that it's just the MGUS. There's also some changes in my vertebrae. I'm hacked off to the max! Not only is Oscar poorly but now this? I cannot stand it if it's myeloma as husband's mum died of that last year. Fingers crossed it's MGUS please, everyone. Also fingers crossed that the furry child will start to eat. Vet again tomorrow unless he makes a miraculous overnight improvement! He improved a little this morning, actually ate some jelly and a little other food...but nothing since 9am.
> 
> Oh I feel so lost. My heart hurts. I'm more concerned about Oscar than myself.


All fingers and 12 pawz crossed here for Oscar and you.

Does the vet have any ideas about Oscar? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They had no idea yesterday and I don't know what they'll do. Goodness know what they will do. I guess hope that IV fluids will work better than the sub cut he had last night along with the anti-emetic. 

Never rains...and all that...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Boxer123 I spoke to the haematology consultant at work yesterday and he said he would expect a GP referral ASAP then they can decide. So that's when I found out how slow they'd been, as the first part of the bloods were marked as normal, there was an issue with some that came back at the end of Sept. The GP admitted that he'd sat on it awaiting the xray results but that they'd taken ages - to which I replied it was because he'd not done the referral for that properly, so the girls in the xray department at work had helped me. I think he was a bit embarrassed. If it turns out to be blimmin blood cancer, I'll be well hacked off at them.


That's not good


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Boxer123 I spoke to the haematology consultant at work yesterday and he said he would expect a GP referral ASAP then they can decide. So that's when I found out how slow they'd been, as the first part of the bloods were marked as normal, there was an issue with some that came back at the end of Sept. The GP admitted that he'd sat on it awaiting the xray results but that they'd taken ages - to which I replied it was because he'd not done the referral for that properly, so the girls in the xray department at work had helped me. I think he was a bit embarrassed. If it turns out to be blimmin blood cancer, I'll be well hacked off at them.


That's terrible fingers crossed for you. I hope you have some relaxing weekend plans.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> They had no idea yesterday and I don't know what they'll do. Goodness know what they will do. I guess hope that IV fluids will work better than the sub cut he had last night along with the anti-emetic.
> 
> Never rains...and all that...


I wish we could cure them with love


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Balls. Remember when I had bloods and X-ray done? Well, after much delay (useless GP, I got quite cross) it's come to light there is possible B cell malignancy (could be myeloma or lymphoma), or this weird thing called MGUS (which then requires blood tests for the rest of your life as it can lead to myeloma, so they keep a beady eye). I'm hoping that it's just the MGUS. There's also some changes in my vertebrae. I'm hacked off to the max! Not only is Oscar poorly but now this? I cannot stand it if it's myeloma as husband's mum died of that last year. Fingers crossed it's MGUS please, everyone. Also fingers crossed that the furry child will start to eat. Vet again tomorrow unless he makes a miraculous overnight improvement! He improved a little this morning, actually ate some jelly and a little other food...but nothing since 9am.
> 
> Oh I feel so lost. My heart hurts. I'm more concerned about Oscar than myself.


Oh Mrs F I'm sending you a truckload of love. I effing hate this year it really does need to stop being so cruel. What are they doing for you? Is it more tests? Everything crossed it's the least serious option.
And come on furry boy get your appetite back. I know it's hard when you feel ikky but a little nibble might make you feel better!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good news, Oscar is feeling much much better and ate well yesterday and no diarrhoea for 24 hours. He's eaten some brekkie and gone to sleep for his morning nap, like normal. Hurrah. 

Bad news is that I got x-ray results. No obvious lesion seen but there's a tonne of degenerative stuff going on (reverse cervical lordosis, retrolisthesis of C5 on C6, endplate sclerosing and osteophytosis, along with other more generalised degenerative changes). FFS I'm only 48. It says if there's suspicion of anything else (as there is with the bloods I guess) then for more sensitive imaging, so hopefully between it all I'll get an MRI - if they won't give me an MRI on the NHS I'll pay. No wonder my neck and back hurt, I"m clearly an old crock. 

To end on a good note, I ran yesterday (only 2.5 miles, to work out my "minimum" for Run Every Day in November) and then did just under 4.5 miles this morning. RED starts tomorrow - and I"m making the most of it! My aim is to do 100 miles for the month, as last year I ended on 98.4 which annoyed me  

I'm now watching a Christmas film as the weather is grim. Got pizza for my tea and some crisps. Off the wagon! Will probably drink some fizz too. 

Hope you are all keeping tucked up in the warm and the woofers aren't making you go out in the rain.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good news, Oscar is feeling much much better and ate well yesterday and no diarrhoea for 24 hours. He's eaten some brekkie and gone to sleep for his morning nap, like normal. Hurrah.
> 
> Bad news is that I got x-ray results. No obvious lesion seen but there's a tonne of degenerative stuff going on (reverse cervical lordosis, retrolisthesis of C5 on C6, endplate sclerosing and osteophytosis, along with other more generalised degenerative changes). FFS I'm only 48. It says if there's suspicion of anything else (as there is with the bloods I guess) then for more sensitive imaging, so hopefully between it all I'll get an MRI - if they won't give me an MRI on the NHS I'll pay. No wonder my neck and back hurt, I"m clearly an old crock.
> 
> To end on a good note, I ran yesterday (only 2.5 miles, to work out my "minimum" for Run Every Day in November) and then did just under 4.5 miles this morning. RED starts tomorrow - and I"m making the most of it! My aim is to do 100 miles for the month, as last year I ended on 98.4 which annoyed me
> 
> I'm now watching a Christmas film as the weather is grim. Got pizza for my tea and some crisps. Off the wagon! Will probably drink some fizz too.
> 
> Hope you are all keeping tucked up in the warm and the woofers aren't making you go out in the rain.


Good and not so good news but at least you know the extent. My family is riddled with arthritis and u k ow one day it will bit me in the bottom but at the moment I'm feeling the fittest I ever have.

My two younger sisters have already got arthritic changes in their hips, I seem ok but take supplements. Woody and I are in the same arthritis avoidance regime 

Do they work, no idea but they make me feel better.

Went a physio on Thurs for the first time and she said the week of sciatic pain I had was definitely muscular, thank goodness and I just need to do more stretching! Inflamed pitifimoris muscle from upping my miles. She also mentioned I'm slightly hypermobile, who new!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Did our first race today, was really nice as didn't think we would get the chance this season.

Really enjoyed it would have got my PR if Woody didn't need a drink stop but he comes first and I just jog on the spot


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Woody, you look happy as anything


----------



## Ringypie

After a horrible start to the day, gales and torrential rain this afternoon turned out lovely. I’ve had a nice 6 mile walk, was glad of my new goretex shoes! Lovely and comfortable and toasty warm and DRY feet!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat looks like fun.

@Ringypie amazing work in this weather.

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear your news I can't believe your 48 though I thought you were 10 years younger!

No running today need a kick up the butt for tomorrow weather is so grim.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat looks like fun.
> 
> @Ringypie amazing work in this weather.
> 
> @Mrs Funkin sorry to hear your news I can't believe your 48 though I thought you were 10 years younger!
> 
> No running today need a kick up the butt for tomorrow weather is so grim.


Ahh but it was lovely here this afternoon so I was enjoying the sunshine!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahh but it was lovely here this afternoon so I was enjoying the sunshine!!


Miserable here the boys weren't happy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Yesterday's official photo, the first time I've been happy with one x










Went out again this morning, slowed my pace right down to see if I could just keep going for the 10km.

A slow ploddy 6.5 miles later we stopped, just a minute stop right at the very beginning to re tie my laces! (Need to get some elastic ones again), managed all the hills and rather slippy single tracks so happy with that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great photo @MissKittyKat - you both look so happy


----------



## Boxer123

@MissKittyKat what a lovely photo I hope you have it framed.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning very muddy but not to cold went off road for most. At one point I was wading through stinky river water.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 453400
> View attachment 453401
> View attachment 453402
> View attachment 453403
> 10 miles this morning very muddy but not to cold went off road for most. At one point I was wading through stinky river water.


Yes, I had to get undressed in my kitchen O was so covered in mud, up to my knees!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes, I had to get undressed in my kitchen O was so covered in mud, up to my knees!


I'm lucky my bathroom is downstairs so straight in the shower (not so lucky at night when I need a wee) I love this time of year it's fun getting all mucky.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

First of my November "run every day" runs...did 10k in just under 65 minutes, happy with that given the shocking wind! Such a "mizzly" day. Snapchat ears make me happy though (which is also why I don't look 48 @Boxer123 the filters smooth out the wrinkles!)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> First of my November "run every day" runs...did 10k in just under 65 minutes, happy with that given the shocking wind! Such a "mizzly" day. Snapchat ears make me happy though (which is also why I don't look 48 @Boxer123 the filters smooth out the wrinkles!)
> 
> View attachment 453428
> View attachment 453429


Even without them you definitely look younger! How is lovely Oscar? Loki is eating well but it means i poaching salmon or turkey four times a day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He’s like a different boy, it’s amazing! Sadly he will still only eat the cheapest Felix - but I’ve read that’s normal to want different food than usual when they’ve been poorly. I don’t care as long as he’s eating! Working on get his medications back to a more normal time too, i.e. in the morning. It’s definitely taught me that he is much much tougher than I ever thought. I mean he’s been poorly before - and before we got to the bottom of his liver and heart issues, he was really poorly and dropped nearly 700g of weight in 16 days but he’d never had a day where he only ate 10g in 24 hours! This time he did...pretty scary stuff. 

Glad Loki is eating, can you put his turkey in the slow cooker? That might be less hassle than oven poaching?


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Yesterday's official photo, the first time I've been happy with one x
> 
> View attachment 453385
> 
> 
> Went out again this morning, slowed my pace right down to see if I could just keep going for the 10km.
> 
> A slow ploddy 6.5 miles later we stopped, just a minute stop right at the very beginning to re tie my laces! (Need to get some elastic ones again), managed all the hills and rather slippy single tracks so happy with that.


That's a beautiful photo!! And well done you an amazing achievement!!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 453400
> View attachment 453401
> View attachment 453402
> View attachment 453403
> 10 miles this morning very muddy but not to cold went off road for most. At one point I was wading through stinky river water.


Lovely pics and well done!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> First of my November "run every day" runs...did 10k in just under 65 minutes, happy with that given the shocking wind! Such a "mizzly" day. Snapchat ears make me happy though (which is also why I don't look 48 @Boxer123 the filters smooth out the wrinkles!)
> 
> View attachment 453428
> View attachment 453429


Looking lovely as always Mrs F! Well done on your run!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

4 miles this morning in yet more wind and rain! Was chuckling at the Palmist's closure sign by the Pier, can't she read her palm and tell when she can open again 










In other news I had my acknowledgement from the hospital that my referral to haematology has been received.

(Looking at this picture, I've definitely put some weight back on!)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> 4 miles this morning in yet more wind and rain! Was chuckling at the Palmist's closure sign by the Pier, can't she read her palm and tell when she can open again
> 
> View attachment 453547
> 
> 
> In other news I had my acknowledgement from the hospital that my referral to haematology has been received.
> 
> (Looking at this picture, I've definitely put some weight back on!)


Fingers crossed for you at your appointment.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> 4 miles this morning in yet more wind and rain! Was chuckling at the Palmist's closure sign by the Pier, can't she read her palm and tell when she can open again
> 
> View attachment 453547
> 
> 
> In other news I had my acknowledgement from the hospital that my referral to haematology has been received.
> 
> (Looking at this picture, I've definitely put some weight back on!)


Well done! I hope they don't keep you waiting for your appointment, and that you get good news.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've decided I love running in the dark, fresh winter air and mud!

Another 4 miles tonight so that's three days in a row and will be out again on Wednesday.

I'm going to spend the next lock down seeing if I can crack the 35min 5k, I know I'll get there eventually


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I've decided I love running in the dark, fresh winter air and mud!
> 
> Another 4 miles tonight so that's three days in a row and will be out again on Wednesday.
> 
> I'm going to spend the next lock down seeing if I can crack the 35min 5k, I know I'll get there eventually
> View attachment 453560


You can crack it, lovely picture I like running in the dark unfortunately Loki is a big wimp and doesn't.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> You can crack it, lovely picture I like running in the dark unfortunately Loki is a big wimp and doesn't.


Thanks, I know I will too and still majorly happy because of knowing where I started from.

First 2 miles are now consistently where I need to be it's the last mile and and any inclines! Don't what to get there just by road running a flat run though, it needs to be the trails


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks, I know I will too and still majorly happy because of knowing where I started from.
> 
> First 2 miles are now consistently where I need to be it's the last mile and and any inclines! Don't what to get there just by road running a flat run though, it needs to be the trails


I have a garmin watch that tells me my pace I don't use it for longer runs as much but faster shorter runs I do for keeping me going.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I have a garmin watch that tells me my pace I don't use it for longer runs as much but faster shorter runs I do for keeping me going.


You're doing so well!! I'm sure you will get there very soon!
I must admit I'm a bit obsessive about my garmin - every run had to be logged (and now every walk - but that's because I'm still hoping to complete the Welsh Coast Path challenge). I just love looking back at what I've done and challenging myself on getting better!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You're doing so well!! I'm sure you will get there very soon!
> I must admit I'm a bit obsessive about my garmin - every run had to be logged (and now every walk - but that's because I'm still hoping to complete the Welsh Coast Path challenge). I just love looking back at what I've done and challenging myself on getting better!


I strava everything on my phone but my watch is so bossy and tells me off for not moving or running to slow


----------



## immum

So I'm back after a week off work. Busy week decorating the kitchen but still managed to fit in my usual runs. Cut one a bit short only 5 miles because I ached so much from the decorating! Last night back up to 6 miles bit slow due to the wind but not bad.
Sorry to hear you news @Mrs Funkin , I hope you get the "better" diagnosis you are hoping for, fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

Fast 5km lunch run today if I’d waited until later I wouldn’t have got my butt off the sofa.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You will absolutely crack the 35 minutes @MissKittyKat 

I may have accidentally drunk too much fizz last night and then had to be up earlier than I would have liked to run to fat club (phew! Not as much of a gain as I felt, only 1.5lbs and still in my target range)...I wanted to go as it will be off again for a while now. So another 4.2 miles in the bank.

@Ringypie I'm another one who loves her "el Garmino" as it's known in our house (no idea why!). I'm better now at just stopping a run on, say, 3.89 miles rather than having to "garmin drizzle" to make it four miles. It's a lifelong struggle though, I reckon 

Right. I really must go and finish my cat chat secret Santa....nothing has quite worked out how I'd like for the hand-made aspect...poor recipient.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You will absolutely crack the 35 minutes @MissKittyKat
> 
> I may have accidentally drunk too much fizz last night and then had to be up earlier than I would have liked to run to fat club (phew! Not as much of a gain as I felt, only 1.5lbs and still in my target range)...I wanted to go as it will be off again for a while now. So another 4.2 miles in the bank.
> 
> @Ringypie I'm another one who loves her "el Garmino" as it's known in our house (no idea why!). I'm better now at just stopping a run on, say, 3.89 miles rather than having to "garmin drizzle" to make it four miles. It's a lifelong struggle though, I reckon
> 
> Right. I really must go and finish my cat chat secret Santa....nothing has quite worked out how I'd like for the hand-made aspect...poor recipient.


Well done for running when you didn't really feel like it, hopefully you feel better for seeing you haven't really put much on - my weight can fluctuate by a few pounds throughout the day!
I also have to round up - it has to be either dead on a mile or half mile!!


----------



## Boxer123

2 miles today very chilly out this evening.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 2 miles today very chilly out this evening.


It was blinking freezing! I walked down to Ringo this evening and was glad I was wrapped up!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> It was blinking freezing! I walked down to Ringo this evening and was glad I was wrapped up!


Glad you enjoyed your walk. I knew it was cold but put on too many layers, gloves and buff over my ears and head torch all of which resulted in me sweating way too much for a cold evening!

I had to take some layers off!
3.6 miles completed though.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Glad you enjoyed your walk. I knew it was cold but put on too many layers, gloves and buff over my ears and head torch all of which resulted in me sweating way too much for a cold evening!
> 
> I had to take some layers off!
> 3.6 miles completed though.


I make that mistake when I run! I always end up a sweaty mess within about 5 minutes of setting off so why I feel the need to pile on clothing I do not know!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I make that mistake when I run! I always end up a sweaty mess within about 5 minutes of setting off so why I feel the need to pile on clothing I do not know!


I think some of it is hormonal too, don't know from one minute to the next what my internal body thermometer is going to be doing!!!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Glad you enjoyed your walk. I knew it was cold but put on too many layers, gloves and buff over my ears and head torch all of which resulted in me sweating way too much for a cold evening!
> 
> I had to take some layers off!
> 3.6 miles completed though.


I often do this I just need to be brave and go out in a t shirt.


----------



## immum

I always get hot running, so even on the coldest days I only have 1 layer a long sleeved top and long leggings. It's absolutely freezing when I start though and takes me about a mile to warm up, but then it's fine. Still running in cropped leggings and t shirt at the moment, but tonight I may break out my very thin long sleeve top as it's going to be a lot colder than recently.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey I needed my little run tonight. Not sure how much longer I can just keep chugging along and putting up with all the rubbish. Only 2.5 miles (my "run every day" minimum) but it was lovely and chilly...ahem.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey I needed my little run tonight. Not sure how much longer I can just keep chugging along and putting up with all the rubbish. Only 2.5 miles (my "run every day" minimum) but it was lovely and chilly...ahem.


A run definitely blows away the cobwebs I didn't make it out yesterday because Loki was on one and didn't settle at all yesterday evening.

Is work being horrible again ?


----------



## immum

Lovely cold evening last night, my favourite running weather! Really enjoyed my 6.6 miles. Caved in and wore my lightweight long leggings and thin long sleeved top and was plenty warm enough, after the first mile that is. To start with I was wishing I had gloves and my fleece headband on!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m really excited.... I’m feeling good so I’m contemplating an actual run tomorrow!! Well more like a shuffle but as long as the weather is nice and I’m feeling well!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm really excited.... I'm feeling good so I'm contemplating an actual run tomorrow!! Well more like a shuffle but as long as the weather is nice and I'm feeling well!


Yay glad your feeling well. A shuffle is good.

4 miles for me this evening planned a long one for Sunday. Let's see if I get my butt out it's so chilly and sofa weather.


----------



## Ringypie

I might have shuffled a bit on my way down to Ringo tonight. It’s downhill and I was feeling good so I shuffled a bit and walked a bit and shuffled a bit more. I wasn’t really dressed for it on my top half (no bra and a normal t shirt, hoodie and big coat!) so I stopped when I got hot!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I might have shuffled a bit on my way down to Ringo tonight. It's downhill and I was feeling good so I shuffled a bit and walked a bit and shuffled a bit more. I wasn't really dressed for it on my top half (no bra and a normal t shirt, hoodie and big coat!) so I stopped when I got hot!


That drives me mad when I think I wish I was wearing my running gear.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yikes @Ringypie if I'd gone out with no bra, that would be quite *ahem* interesting  Hope you enjoyed your shuffle walk and the fresh air.

Out for another minimum run after work. Yes @Boxer123 work is hard. I was awake for three hours in the night worrying about something...though why I'm worrying about a lady when she's not worrying about herself is beyond me.

I'm looking forward to my next three runs being daylight runs.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yikes @Ringypie if I'd gone out with no bra, that would be quite *ahem* interesting  Hope you enjoyed your shuffle walk and the fresh air.
> 
> Out for another minimum run after work. Yes @Boxer123 work is hard. I was awake for three hours in the night worrying about something...though why I'm worrying about a lady when she's not worrying about herself is beyond me.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my next three runs being daylight runs.[
> 
> I find running helps a bit with the worrying.


----------



## Ringypie

I did it!!! A 3 mile shuffle run (how I miss my speed and stamina!) but it was lovely to get out there. Then I added my normal walk down to Ringo on the end so did a total of 6.25 miles. A lovely end to a nice day! I got out on Ringo this morning too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I neeeeeeeed to be able to love your post, Ringy  I just do.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My usual km warm-up, 5k for the running club thing, then km cool-down. 

The conditions were more favourable this morning than in recent weeks, so my 5k time was 25:37 which I am delighted with  I channelled my inner Ringy  xx


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie I know how much you've missed it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I did it!!! A 3 mile shuffle run (how I miss my speed and stamina!) but it was lovely to get out there. Then I added my normal walk down to Ringo on the end so did a total of 6.25 miles. A lovely end to a nice day! I got out on Ringo this morning too.


So happy for you and well done for being determined.

Lots of hearts needed on your post x


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you everyone I’m not letting this stop me from doing the things I love - just in moderation and listening to my body. Got to pack lots into this weekend as it’s chemo again on Thursday. I just hope the scan on the following Monday shows it’s doing it’s job as it’ll be much easier to cope with the crappy side effects if I know it’s worthwhile!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you everyone I'm not letting this stop me from doing the things I love - just in moderation and listening to my body. Got to pack lots into this weekend as it's chemo again on Thursday. I just hope the scan on the following Monday shows it's doing it's job as it'll be much easier to cope with the crappy side effects if I know it's worthwhile!!


Fingers and paws crossed for you @Ringypie. Are you getting Flint cuddles tonight?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! Speaking of Flint, you should SEE him on my Cat Chat mug. He rocks my world almost as much as Oscar does


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh for those of you who run with your pooches, look at this 

https://www.bluecross.org.uk/challe...bThGUgAEIMI7tC9EYLf2u8cNFmuHuL7iUR3cL3lVHp3G0

A mini medal for your dog is available, too.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers and paws crossed for you @Ringypie. Are you getting Flint cuddles tonight?


Sadly we don't see much of Flint in the evenings - he normally slopes off to bed upstairs and only surfaces as we are heading to bed. I have lots of cuddles with him during the day though.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! Speaking of Flint, you should SEE him on my Cat Chat mug. He rocks my world almost as much as Oscar does


Ohh I can't wait for my mug to arrive! So excited!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sadly we don't see much of Flint in the evenings - he normally slopes off to bed upstairs and only surfaces as we are heading to bed. I have lots of cuddles with him during the day though.


Sounds like Sox he goes and sits in his room. Loki has to snuggle though.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like Sox he goes and sits in his room. Loki has to snuggle though.


However we do have the Siameses all evening. Sitting in the kitchen with Cosmo on the cat tree and Parsnip on my lap


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was about to say good morning, then realised it is not the morning now...

Anyway, headed out for nine miles this morning, much of it run with my pal in a socially distanced manner (we went early so we could easily distance as it gets busy on the Prom, which was our final 2.5 miles). I feel shattered though now, as we walked to the church to lay the poppy wreath on behalf of the sailing club, standing in the church yard for a shortened service, then home along the Prom. Currently having major Garmin syncing problems  I have IT support (AKA husband) working on it. Failing that, I think I can add it manually, I wouldn't bother but I'd like to be able to see my total for the month, as I'm doing the challenge. 

Need another coffee though...had to have an emergency piece of toast, totally starving!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was about to say good morning, then realised it is not the morning now...
> 
> Anyway, headed out for nine miles this morning, much of it run with my pal in a socially distanced manner (we went early so we could easily distance as it gets busy on the Prom, which was our final 2.5 miles). I feel shattered though now, as we walked to the church to lay the poppy wreath on behalf of the sailing club, standing in the church yard for a shortened service, then home along the Prom. Currently having major Garmin syncing problems  I have IT support (AKA husband) working on it. Failing that, I think I can add it manually, I wouldn't bother but I'd like to be able to see my total for the month, as I'm doing the challenge.
> 
> Need another coffee though...had to have an emergency piece of toast, totally starving!


Well done!! I hope you get your garmin problems sorted out - it's really annoying when that happens! Sounds like you very much deserve at least some toast after a busy morning!


----------



## Boxer123

15 miles this morning off road in my trail shoes this morning. Added some new tunes to the playlist ended up doing mike 14 to phantom of the opera.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just under 2 miles today to go with the 2 miles I did yesterday.

Today is part of our canicross virtual training that has been put together to keep us motivated. 

Today involved trying to increase pace at 2 min intervals for 10mins. Strava definitely shows a pace increase which is good x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just under 2 miles today to go with the 2 miles I did yesterday.
> 
> Today is part of our canicross virtual training that has been put together to keep is motivated.
> 
> Today involved trying to increase pace at 2 min intervals for 10mins. Strava definitely shows a pace increase which is good x


Good job I only do intervals when I'm being chased.


----------



## Ringypie

Well today I passed a milestone!








I was hoping to finish by the end of the year - but my health means there's no chance of that. Instead I'm going to try to finish before the mastectomy... I hope the weather is kind over the next few months!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh dear @Ringypie ivd not updated mine in ages well done you. That really is not the most eye catching post card.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear @Ringypie ivd not updated mine in ages well done you. That really is not the most eye catching post card.


Come on get updating!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks! My legs felt tired this morning...so did a shorter run than I usually would on a day off, only 3.5 miles. Nice sky though  have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks! My legs felt tired this morning...so did a shorter run than I usually would on a day off, only 3.5 miles. Nice sky though  have a good day everyone xx
> 
> View attachment 454197


Well done! Another lovely pic!


----------



## immum

5.2 miles last night. It was so warm I hated it. Felt really tired too so decided to do a slightly shorter run than normal, then fely guilty for not doing the usual 6 ish miles. Didn't feel as bad as I thought I would while actually running, but as I'd already decided to do a shorter run there was no way I could force myself to go any further!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> 5.2 miles last night. It was so warm I hated it. Felt really tired too so decided to do a slightly shorter run than normal, then fely guilty for not doing the usual 6 ish miles. Didn't feel as bad as I thought I would while actually running, but as I'd already decided to do a shorter run there was no way I could force myself to go any further!


It is such a change fr last week I wish the weather would make its mind up.

4.4 miles for me tonight got thrown off my groove by that cute spaniel puppy .


----------



## Ringypie

A 4 mile walk for us tonight. Enjoying my last few days of feeling good before the chemo kicks in! I’m hoping for dry evenings so I can keep getting out! I don’t mind running in the rain but walking in it when I’m feeling under the weather is not appealing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Home from a crappy day at work, chasing around after a load of stuff after work, it was all I could manage to do my 2.5 mile minimum. Work stress plus all the hot flushes which constantly waken me (and I'm literally sodden all of the time, then I get freezing cold) means I'm not sleeping well....so I'm just exhausted. Of course I wake up and start worrying about everything else going on with me, including my crumbling spine...then I start worrying that I might not be able to run for much longer. 

Flipping heck. Hope you're all okay


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Home from a crappy day at work, chasing around after a load of stuff after work, it was all I could manage to do my 2.5 mile minimum. Work stress plus all the hot flushes which constantly waken me (and I'm literally sodden all of the time, then I get freezing cold) means I'm not sleeping well....so I'm just exhausted. Of course I wake up and start worrying about everything else going on with me, including my crumbling spine...then I start worrying that I might not be able to run for much longer.
> 
> Flipping heck. Hope you're all okay


Didn't want to like this post but hope you are ok. Sending boxer hugs night sweats sound horrible.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bless you, sweet woman. I'm okay, I just feel a bit overwhelmed with tiredness which then makes me over-think!  Boxer hugs most gratefully received.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh bless you, sweet woman. I'm okay, I just feel a bit overwhelmed with tiredness which then makes me over-think!  Boxer hugs most gratefully received.


I hate night time worrying it always seems so much worse. If we could only all sleep as soundly as Loki...


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Home from a crappy day at work, chasing around after a load of stuff after work, it was all I could manage to do my 2.5 mile minimum. Work stress plus all the hot flushes which constantly waken me (and I'm literally sodden all of the time, then I get freezing cold) means I'm not sleeping well....so I'm just exhausted. Of course I wake up and start worrying about everything else going on with me, including my crumbling spine...then I start worrying that I might not be able to run for much longer.
> 
> Flipping heck. Hope you're all okay


Oh Mrs F sending love and a big squishy hug from Flint. I'm sorry life is being so crap at the moment, I really hope you get some good news. When do you get your results? Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My appointment with clinical haematology is meant to be December 2nd, with more bloods the week before (I think they are going to the Big Smoke to be tested). Once I know what's going on with that then I shall move onto the spine stuff. Then the menopause stuff. It's hopeless isn't it?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> My appointment with clinical haematology is meant to be December 2nd, with more bloods the week before (I think they are going to the Big Smoke to be tested). Once I know what's going on with that then I shall move onto the spine stuff. Then the menopause stuff. It's hopeless isn't it?


Waiting is just awful isn't it so so wearing! I shall have everything crossed that you get good news.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Ringy. I really really don't want it to be myeloma, as it's what D's mum died from. I couldn't bear that for him  Fingers crossed it's not that. I'm not allowing it to be. I just can't.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks Ringy. I really really don't want it to be myeloma, as it's what D's mum died from. I couldn't bear that for him  Fingers crossed it's not that. I'm not allowing it to be. I just can't.


Sending as many positive vibes as I can x


----------



## MissKittyKat

I ran home from work today, a dogless 5k. Pace was reasonable but more than happy I managed it without stopping.

I had in my head to get to 2.5 miles and that would be ok to take a quick minute of walking but when I got to that point I just kept talking to myself. I'll make it the the pub, hospital roundabout, next lampost and managed to not stop 

Getting up a little earlier tomorrow and Woody and I will do a little longer walk so I can collect the car from the work carpark.

I've decided I prefer the trails in the dark to the roads, they are somehow less dangerous without car lights trying to blind you!

5k in 39.01 min. What a pesky second


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks Ringy. I really really don't want it to be myeloma, as it's what D's mum died from. I couldn't bear that for him  Fingers crossed it's not that. I'm not allowing it to be. I just can't.


I'm sending lots of love and positive vibes too xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ggrrrr @MissKittyKat thar is indeed a most pesky second.

4.75 miles this morning, feeling a touch tired in the leg department, day 11/30 done though.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ggrrrr @MissKittyKat thar is indeed a most pesky second.
> 
> 4.75 miles this morning, feeling a touch tired in the leg department, day 11/30 done though.


Well done that's great! I'm sat at home feeling a bit fed up. My blood test yesterday has come back with my platelets at 98. They have to be over 100 for me to have my next treatment - so I have the joys of having to go in for another blood test tomorrow. Chemo is supposed to happen tomorrow but depends on those platelets.
Today will be spent resting and hoping!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh those pesky platelets! I think B12 rich and folate rich foods help increase platelet count but not sure it would work by tomorrow, I shall keep my fingers well and truly crossed. Much love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh those pesky platelets! I think B12 rich and folate rich foods help increase platelet count but not sure it would work by tomorrow, I shall keep my fingers well and truly crossed. Much love xx


Thank you I do hope that 2 more days will give them time to come up! I thought resting today was probably a sensible option and I shall try to stuff myself with B12!! It's a good job I like marmite!!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I ran home from work today, a dogless 5k. Pace was reasonable but more than happy I managed it without stopping.
> 
> I had in my head to get to 2.5 miles and that would be ok to take a quick minute of walking but when I got to that point I just kept talking to myself. I'll make it the the pub, hospital roundabout, next lampost and managed to not stop
> 
> Getting up a little earlier tomorrow and Woody and I will do a little longer walk so I can collect the car from the work carpark.
> 
> I've decided I prefer the trails in the dark to the roads, they are somehow less dangerous without car lights trying to blind you!
> 
> 5k in 39.01 min. What a pesky second


Definitely the roads are very dangerous I avoid where possible.


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie everything crossed for tomorrow.

How are you feeling today @Mrs Funkin ?

5 miles for me this evening needed it what with worl being so busy and Loki's behaviour!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm alright @Boxer123 thank you  I've been distracted as Oscar is back to not eating again. Oh I so enjoyed the weekend when I wasn't worrying so much, hehe. Still, work tomorrow and Friday, where I am always so busy I barely have a chance to have a wee let alone worry about anything!

Sending platelet vibes @Ringypie *PPPPPLLLLLTTTTTTSSSSSSS*


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm alright @Boxer123 thank you  I've been distracted as Oscar is back to not eating again. Oh I so enjoyed the weekend when I wasn't worrying so much, hehe. Still, work tomorrow and Friday, where I am always so busy I barely have a chance to have a wee let alone worry about anything!
> 
> Sending platelet vibes @Ringypie *PPPPPLLLLLTTTTTTSSSSSSS*


Oh Oscar you were doing so well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know *wwwwaaaahhhhhhhhhh*


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know this is nothing to do with running (except running makes me hungry!)...but I did a brisket in the slow cooker today for tea....oh it was lovely! Mash, tender stem broccoli and carrots. The carrots were in the slow cooker with onions, brisket and stock...then I made an onion gravy from the stock with onions. I then proceeded to have a rant to husband about how people eat such rubbish because they think you can't have "real" food cheaply. The brisket was £3, would easily serve four people. I'm even more excited because I have a mini version for my lunch at work tomorrow. I love a cast-off for work lunch. 

Sorry, as I say, nothing to do with running


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this is nothing to do with running (except running makes me hungry!)...but I did a brisket in the slow cooker today for tea....oh it was lovely! Mash, tender stem broccoli and carrots. The carrots were in the slow cooker with onions, brisket and stock...then I made an onion gravy from the stock with onions. I then proceeded to have a rant to husband about how people eat such rubbish because they think you can't have "real" food cheaply. The brisket was £3, would easily serve four people. I'm even more excited because I have a mini version for my lunch at work tomorrow. I love a cast-off for work lunch.
> 
> Sorry, as I say, nothing to do with running


Sounds lovely. I don't eat ready meals all fresh. It doesn't take long I made a veggie chilli and it lasts 3 days.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this is nothing to do with running (except running makes me hungry!)...but I did a brisket in the slow cooker today for tea....oh it was lovely! Mash, tender stem broccoli and carrots. The carrots were in the slow cooker with onions, brisket and stock...then I made an onion gravy from the stock with onions. I then proceeded to have a rant to husband about how people eat such rubbish because they think you can't have "real" food cheaply. The brisket was £3, would easily serve four people. I'm even more excited because I have a mini version for my lunch at work tomorrow. I love a cast-off for work lunch.
> 
> Sorry, as I say, nothing to do with running


Ohhh I love brisket! I haven't done one for a while but it's delicious and so easy!


----------



## diefenbaker

Quick summary of the last two years. Dief retired. I started running Hugo. He's a friend's cocker. After a run I get to give him back soggy and/or dirty. Bonus. I got injured. Insertional tendonitis. Lockdown came. I didn't run for about 4 months. Physio called me a doofus for not running on it. Started with short runs and physio exercises. Got pretty much back to normal now. In fact like the bionic man better than I was before. But now in lockdown again and weekend canicross is back to with one other person only and all the canicross events have been cancelled.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Quick summary of the last two years. Dief retired. I started running Hugo. He's a friend's cocker. After a run I get to give him back soggy and/or dirty. Bonus. I got injured. Insertional tendonitis. Lockdown came. I didn't run for about 4 months. Physio called me a doofus for not running on it. Started with short runs and physio exercises. Got pretty much back to normal now. In fact like the bionic man better than I was before. But now in lockdown again and weekend canicross is back to with one other person only and all the canicross events have been cancelled.


Good to see you back I hope Dief is enjoying his retirement. That's good your running again. My Christmas marathon was cancelled pinning my hopes on ultras next year.


----------



## MissKittyKat

diefenbaker said:


> Quick summary of the last two years. Dief retired. I started running Hugo. He's a friend's cocker. After a run I get to give him back soggy and/or dirty. Bonus. I got injured. Insertional tendonitis. Lockdown came. I didn't run for about 4 months. Physio called me a doofus for not running on it. Started with short runs and physio exercises. Got pretty much back to normal now. In fact like the bionic man better than I was before. But now in lockdown again and weekend canicross is back to with one other person only and all the canicross events have been cancelled.


Lovely to hear from a fellow Canicrosser.

We have missed racing so far this season too, jist managed to get one in before lockdown 2!

I'm lucky to have a good group of canicross friends so we are still doing buddy runs and having challenges set in our club.

I'm spending this lockdown concentrating on my own training and looking at our next target.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sending platelet vibes @Ringypie *PPPPPLLLLLTTTTTTSSSSSSS*


They worked!! My platelets were 130 so good to go! Apparently walking and running doesn't stop them being produced so I didn't get a smacked bottom for doing too much!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> They worked!! My platelets were 130 so good to go! Apparently walking and running doesn't stop them being produced so I didn't get a smacked bottom for doing too much!


 Brilliant news !


----------



## immum

Good news on the platelets @Ringypie !
Sorry to hear you are going through the mill a bit @Mrs Funkin . Hopefully there will be no need to worry after you've seen the specialist.
Bit cooler last night again, but still a bit warm for me! Back to normal 6.4 miles, bit harder than it normally is, though not too bad.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles lunch run today. I have a long one planned Sunday so will probably rest tomorrow. How you feeling @Ringypie did your poncho work ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 4 miles lunch run today. I have a long one planned Sunday so will probably rest tomorrow. How you feeling @Ringypie did your poncho work ?


It was so lovely and warm! I had my fluffy socks on and the lovely fleecy blanket hubby bought me over my legs and a heat pad on my back and I was blissfully toasty in spite of my head being at minus temperatures and my hair frozen! I'm so pleased with it, and I think it looks nice too! Head cropped out of pic as I was looking rough! I love it so much I ordered a pink one too!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lovely 5.5miles this afternoon with a canicross friend and her collie. Went over to a new woods so lots of new trails. I love exploring.

Glad I put the Hoka Jawz on rather than the speedgoats, it was muddy


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Lovely 5.5miles this afternoon with a canicross friend and her collie. Went over to a new woods so lots of new trails. I love exploring.
> 
> Glad I put the Hoka Jawz on rather than the speedgoats, it was muddy
> View attachment 454632


Well done getting out in this weather looks fun. I don't mind the rain but the boxers won't walk far in it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done getting out in this weather looks fun. I don't mind the rain but the boxers won't walk far in it.


Woody will run and walk in anything but tends to take the driest route on the trails and will walk around puddles so I either have to go through them or wedge myself on a tiny path between trees as he's narrower than me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, look at Woody! He's all, "Come on Human, get your skates on!" 

I did my usual Saturday morning "km warm-up, 5k time trial, km cool-down". Slower today, my legs were not feeling the running very fast love!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha, look at Woody! He's all, "Come on Human, get your skates on!"
> 
> I did my usual Saturday morning "km warm-up, 5k time trial, km cool-down". Slower today, my legs were not feeling the running very fast love!


I know, he'd already run across and back at least 3 times!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody will run and walk in anything but tends to take the driest route on the trails and will walk around puddles so I either have to go through them or wedge myself on a tiny path between trees as he's narrower than me!


He's a good boy. Boxers won't walk through puddles or tip toe through.


----------



## Ringypie

Looks amazing! I’m so envious of you all getting out! I’ve been so tired today I’ve been on the sofa in my pyjamas! Haven’t even got dressed!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Looks amazing! I'm so envious of you all getting out! I've been so tired today I've been on the sofa in my pyjamas! Haven't even got dressed!


A good day to rest up it was so damp out I hope you feel better tomorrow. I put my tree up today to cheer myself up.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 454636
> 
> 
> A good day to rest up it was so damp out I hope you feel better tomorrow. I put my tree up today to cheer myself up.


Sadly tomorrow and Monday are usually the roughest ones, today has been quite nice and relaxed - but hopefully they will be over soon! Your tree looks lovely! Looking forwards to putting ours up - will probably give it a couple more weeks but I do love a tree!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sadly tomorrow and Monday are usually the roughest ones, today has been quite nice and relaxed - but hopefully they will be over soon! Your tree looks lovely! Looking forwards to putting ours up - will probably give it a couple more weeks but I do love a tree!


I was going to wait but it was so grim today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Looks amazing! I'm so envious of you all getting out! I've been so tired today I've been on the sofa in my pyjamas! Haven't even got dressed!





Ringypie said:


> Sadly tomorrow and Monday are usually the roughest ones, today has been quite nice and relaxed - but hopefully they will be over soon! Your tree looks lovely! Looking forwards to putting ours up - will probably give it a couple more weeks but I do love a tree!


Nothing wrong with a pyjama day, even when your 100%. Make sure you keep looking after yourself.

I don't normally put my tree up until I finish school but may make an exception this year x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Nothing wrong with a pyjama day, even when your 100%. Make sure you keep looking after yourself.
> 
> I don't normally put my tree up until I finish school but may make an exception this year x


Long term this one !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that our tree will go up in November for the first time ever! I'm thinking the last weekend in November...as normally I do the first weekend in December but that feels too long away.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are sitting in bed procrastinating about running...it sounds blooming awful! The rain radar shows that in about 20 minutes it should be a bit clearer...nobody tell me off about Oscar being on the bed please


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are sitting in bed procrastinating about running...it sounds blooming awful! The rain radar shows that in about 20 minutes it should be a bit clearer...nobody tell me off about Oscar being on the bed please
> 
> View attachment 454673


I'm taking the boys out first then it tells me it will be nicer around 10 so will head out then. Animals on the bed disgraceful


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are sitting in bed procrastinating about running...it sounds blooming awful! The rain radar shows that in about 20 minutes it should be a bit clearer...nobody tell me off about Oscar being on the bed please
> 
> View attachment 454673


I'm doing the same and my palm tree is getting rocked about alot! No improvement here until about 2pm according to the weather report but going to put my running stuff on so I can head out as soon as it improves.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I did 7.5 miles, through interesting weather  I do love my long runs on my own...my pal last night was a bit miffed at my not wanting to go with her but I stood firm and said no. The reason I started running was for head space and I needed some today, didn’t want to have to chat. Just wanted to chug along. 

Keep tucked up in the warm and out of the rain, Ringy! I think it looks torrential down your way on the rain radar.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I did 7.5 miles, through interesting weather  I do love my long runs on my own...my pal last night was a bit miffed at my not wanting to go with her but I stood firm and said no. The reason I started running was for head space and I needed some today, didn't want to have to chat. Just wanted to chug along.
> 
> Keep tucked up in the warm and out of the rain, Ringy! I think it looks torrential down your way on the rain radar.


Well done!!! I'm listening to my body today - I'm still in bed! Feeling tired and groggy so I thought best to rest up! Been quite nice really listening to the wind and rain battering against the window while I'm snug and warm!! I can't remember the last time I was in bed at lunchtime!


----------



## Boxer123

16 miles today so very muddy I had a few vicar of dibly moments with puddles. Discovered that ghostbusters is a great running song.

There is something lovely about running alone @Mrs Funkin. The weather was kind here to me just rained on my walk with the boys this morning.

@Ringypie the boys let me have a bit of a lie in this morning which was lovely. Listening to the rain. I never used to when I was with my ex he would moan if the dogs woke him up so I would get up early and take them out. It's taken my body a while to remember how to relax.

Going to do some training with the boys then get in the pjs to watch Dirty Dancing.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Only planned to go out for my 1 mile challenge but after a bit of a walk decided to try another 5k and see if I could run on tired legs. Pace was slow but it was muddy, slippy and I was tired but I did it.

Sometimes it really is mind of matter.

I also go a little lost so explored some new bits of the woods.

1mile - 10.21 min
3.22mile - 46 min


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Only planned to go out for my 1 mile challenge but after a bit of a walk decided to try another 5k and see if I could run on tired legs. Pace was slow but it was muddy, slippy and I was tired but I did it.
> 
> Sometimes it really is mind of matter.
> 
> I also go a little lost so explored some new bits of the woods.
> 
> 1mile - 10.21 min
> 3.22mile - 46 min
> 
> View attachment 454746
> View attachment 454747
> View attachment 454748


Great job much of running is in the mind.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh good work @MissKittyKat looks like the Forest of Endor, did you see any ewoks?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh good work @MissKittyKat looks like the Forest of Endor, did you see any ewoks?


Ha!
No Ewoks, just tennis balls 
I'd love to find an Ewok.


----------



## Guest

I'm trying this running lark again, at the moment on the treadmill at the gym. I'm currently just using a bog-standard pair of Asics but wondering if I should be geting proper running shoes? Would like to stick with Asics as they work for my feet.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> I'm trying this running lark again, at the moment on the treadmill at the gym. I'm currently just using a bog-standard pair of Asics but wondering if I should be geting proper running shoes? Would like to stick with Asics as they work for my feet.


I would definitely get a proper pair of shoes. When I went to the physio recently the first thing they asked me was about my trainers, what I used and how often I got new pairs.

They are so important in stopping injury.

If Asics suit your feet stick with what you know to begin with. You can always look at alternatives if you continue and get things like your hair analysed x


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I'm trying this running lark again, at the moment on the treadmill at the gym. I'm currently just using a bog-standard pair of Asics but wondering if I should be geting proper running shoes? Would like to stick with Asics as they work for my feet.


I like ASICS agree with @MissKittyKat a good pair of shoes if you are starting is vital avoids a lot of early injuries and niggles.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> I would definitely get a proper pair of shoes. When I went to the physio recently the first thing they asked me was about my trainers, what I used and how often I got new pairs.
> 
> They are so important in stopping injury.
> 
> If Asics suit your feet stick with what you know to begin with. You can always look at alternatives if you continue and get things like your hair analysed x





Boxer123 said:


> I like ASICS agree with @MissKittyKat a good pair of shoes if you are starting is vital avoids a lot of early injuries and niggles.


Thanks both, so would something like this be ok?


----------



## Boxer123

Well It depends on your goals @McKenzie are you sticking to the treadmill or heading outside. If heading outside it might be worth visiting a shop that anyalises your gait. You get on a treadmill and they film your feet. These are neutral if you roll in or out they won't give the best support.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Well It depends on your goals @McKenzie are you sticking to the treadmill or heading outside. If heading outside it might be worth visiting a shop that anyalises your gait. You get on a treadmill and they film your feet. These are neutral if you roll in or out they won't give the best support.


Thanks. At the moment it's very early days and I just can't afford an expensive pair of shoes (I'm not sure about the UK but here the places that check out your feet only have top end styles and never have sales!), especially when I've been here before and not managed to stick with it. I'm still only running for 90 seconds at a time! But I will definitely keep it in mind if I manage to make some progress.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Thanks. At the moment it's very early days and I just can't afford an expensive pair of shoes (I'm not sure about the UK but here the places that check out your feet only have top end styles and never have sales!), especially when I've been here before and not managed to stick with it. I'm still only running for 90 seconds at a time! But I will definitely keep it in mind if I manage to make some progress.


I was the same when I started out so those should be fine if you do build us the milage and get some niggles then look into it. It's very expensive here I've only had my gait done a couple of times then go to amazon far cheaper. Maybe follow the couch to 5km or I used to run between lamp posts I couldn't run for more than a minute when I started.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I was the same when I started out so those should be fine if you do build us the milage and get some niggles then look into it. It's very expensive here I've only had my gait done a couple of times then go to amazon far cheaper. Maybe follow the couch to 5km or I used to run between lamp posts I couldn't run for more than a minute when I started.


Thanks, yeah I'm doing couch to 5k (again). Just about ready to move up to week 3 I think, but I can tell I'll probably be stuck at week 3 for a while!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Thanks, yeah I'm doing couch to 5k (again). Just about ready to move up to week 3 I think, but I can tell I'll probably be stuck at week 3 for a while!


It's quite common to repeat weeks you want to go at your own pace and have fun. If you can get outside do it's much nicer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This evening's run was brought to you by someone resembling a tortoise running through treacle whilst wearing flip flops...lorks! Shocking!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> This evening's run was brought to you by someone resembling a tortoise running through treacle whilst wearing flip flops...lorks! Shocking!


Still faster than everyone sat on the sofa eating mars bars (me )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm also absolutely STARVING!!!!!!


----------



## immum

There must be something in the water at the moment, I'm struggling with achey legs too. Did a slightly shorter 5.4 miles last night, very windy and mild. It took 2 miles for my legs to stop aching, then everything hurt, twinges in back, hip, ankle off and on. And I was gasping like a stuck fish on even the smallest hills! Quite stiff today too, but some of that is from decorating again. Pace was decent, that's the only thing I can say in its favour!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> There must be something in the water at the moment, I'm struggling with achey legs too. Did a slightly shorter 5.4 miles last night, very windy and mild. It took 2 miles for my legs to stop aching, then everything hurt, twinges in back, hip, ankle off and on. And I was gasping like a stuck fish on even the smallest hills! Quite stiff today too, but some of that is from decorating again. Pace was decent, that's the only thing I can say in its favour!


I blame the weather it's tough this time of year.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this evening felt quite fresh after my long run Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged myself around my "minimum run" tonight. I'm hoping to feel sprightly soon  Well done everyone for getting out there!


----------



## Boxer123

Only managed 2 miles today ran out of time and day light!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aimed for another minimum run tonight, did a smidge more - it was my last "run in the dark" for this Run Every Day challenge! Hurrah!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie you've inspired me to try avocado this evening, it was gorgeous, never tried before other than guacamole.

Smashed up on sour dough ciabatta with chilli and lemon.

Yum, yum


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmmm and even nicer with a poached egg on top


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A daylight run! Yay! 4.9 miles into the countryside...sort of  We are clearly Team Adidas today, heh.










I'm off now until 1st December, hurrah, I'm so glad my runs will be daylight runs now to end the challenge.


----------



## Boxer123

Yay for daylight runs @Mrs Funkin you do look like you have coordinated well. I bet your looking forward to some time off.

5 miles for me today but chilly but lovely run and I met a beautiful boxer she was very good I told the owner mine are feral. Now to hang my chocolates on the tree.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

YOUR TREE!!!! 

TREEEEEEE!

ALREADY!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh yes boxer HQ we are crimbles ready.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

TREEEE! 

I'm being naughty this year and doing it next weekend...first time ever it will be a November Tree Put Up


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> TREEEE!
> 
> I'm being naughty this year and doing it next weekend...first time ever it will be a November Tree Put Up


Honestly it's really cheered me up nice twinkly lights.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To be honest, we kept tiny lights wrapped around our stairs after Christmas two years ago...I'm very excited for my tree. I have such a random tree, covered in things from family and travels and presents...no colour theme, original old school lights, all good


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> To be honest, we kept tiny lights wrapped around our stairs after Christmas two years ago...I'm very excited for my tree. I have such a random tree, covered in things from family and travels and presents...no colour theme, original old school lights, all good


Sounds fun what does Oscar think ? I think this year early is better I'm in my little Christmas bubble now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's never been bothered about it. I'm re-positioning it this year though, it's been in the conservatory the past two years but I would like it back in the lounge (which means a furniture re-jig) so I can see it properly. 

Oh I'm excited even thinking about it!


----------



## immum

Noooo not trees already! Strictly not before first weekend in December here, and the later the better as far as I'm concerned. I hate putting it up and trying to get the lights evenly distributed.
So I seem to have acquired a trapped nerve in my bum cheek! Think it must be from painting skirting boards and door frames. Didn't know how I was going to get on running last night but I was determined to go as the weather was so lovely, cold, crisp and no wind. Evenings like that don't come along very often so I wanted to make the most of it. It took 3 very slow miles for the pain in my bum cheek to ease off, then at 5 miles it really started to tighten up so I had to slow down again. Managed 6 miles altogether but pace was appalling. I did really enjoy it though despite the discomfort, all down to the perfect weather conditions.


----------



## Boxer123

Nothing worse than butt pain @immum glad it's better ! My tree was lazy it's pre lit so I literally chucked it up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tennis ball in your bum cheek @immum - or one of those spiky massage balls...

My tree is normally the first weekend in December...I love putting it up. I'd happily pop in the teleporter to do yours if we could. Husband always says, "You can stop now, that's enough"...silly, silly man, there's NEVER enough baubles


----------



## immum

When this tree dies a death I'm definitely getting a prelit one!
@Mrs Funkin the tennis ball and foam roller are already being utilised!


----------



## Ringypie

@MissKittyKat i'm so glad you've discovered the wonders of the avocado 

Well done everyone for getting out there and keeping up with the miles. I haven't been well enough since chemo to get out walking. I'm under doctors orders to rest and eat as I've lost quite a bit of weight so have been being good and listening to my body. 
Yay for Christmas trees!! My next chemo is on 3 December so ours will be going up around then to cheer me up! We normally have a real one but I think this year as it's going to be a very quiet one (last chemo due Christmas Eve ) we are just going for the one in the loft.
Will be glad to see the back of this year!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @MissKittyKat i'm so glad you've discovered the wonders of the avocado
> 
> Well done everyone for getting out there and keeping up with the miles. I haven't been well enough since chemo to get out walking. I'm under doctors orders to rest and eat as I've lost quite a bit of weight so have been being good and listening to my body.
> Yay for Christmas trees!! My next chemo is on 3 December so ours will be going up around then to cheer me up! We normally have a real one but I think this year as it's going to be a very quiet one (last chemo due Christmas Eve ) we are just going for the one in the loft.
> Will be glad to see the back of this year!!


Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. Rest is definitely a good idea. Couldn't agree more about this year it does need to finish hopefully 2021 will be a good un.

No running for me today I'm so tired loki kept me up all night; need a poo, hear a fox, want a cuddle.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear you are feeling unwell. Rest is definitely a good idea. Couldn't agree more about this year it does need to finish hopefully 2021 will be a good un.
> 
> No running for me today I'm so tired loki kept me up all night; need a poo, hear a fox, want a cuddle.


It's not just feeling unwell, I am so lonely. I miss my friends, I miss running club and I even miss going to work. It's so hard.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's not just feeling unwell, I am so lonely. I miss my friends, I miss running club and I even miss going to work. It's so hard.


I can imagine stupid Covid just makes everything harder. Sending big hugs from boxer HQ. Do your club do anything online ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I can imagine stupid Covid just makes everything harder. Sending big hugs from boxer HQ. Do your club do anything online ?


Sadly they don't. We had the agm on zoom a couple of weeks ago and that was lovely though.
Just feels like being able to look forward to anything is so far in the future for me.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sadly they don't. We had the agm on zoom a couple of weeks ago and that was lovely though.
> Just feels like being able to look forward to anything is so far in the future for me.


I think we should have a PF runners thread zoom party we are doing one on dog chat might be fun .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To be honest, Ringy, I'm not entirely surprised by your last statement  

I can't imagine how lonely you feel. I feel sad without the usual people in my life and I still have a lot of contact with people at work. I wish I could help in some way.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think we should have a PF runners thread zoom party we are doing one on dog chat might be fun .


That might be fun if anyone knows how to set one up!


----------



## Boxer123

Im sure I can figure it out we’ve had links sent to pm box. We can have a glass of fizz and wear our running shoes and pjs.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> To be honest, Ringy, I'm not entirely surprised by your last statement
> 
> I can't imagine how lonely you feel. I feel sad without the usual people in my life and I still have a lot of contact with people at work. I wish I could help in some way.


You do all help by just being there (and sending avocado related gifts ). I'm just having a down day, weather has been rubbish and missing being able to exercise! Glad it's the weekend, we are going to try and take a drive out somewhere quiet, either the coast or the moors to recharge a bit.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You do all help by just being there (and sending avocado related gifts ). I'm just having a down day, weather has been rubbish and missing being able to exercise! Glad it's the weekend, we are going to try and take a drive out somewhere quiet, either the coast or the moors to recharge a bit.


Sounds good and it's looking slightly less damp this weekend!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm meeting a friend for a walk tomorrow. She's the lady I helped with her C25K - but she can't really run currently due to knee pain, so I've hardly seen her. It makes me sad as she is one of the most lovely women I know - and my life is better for her being in it. I will obviously do my usual Saturday morning run, might have to go early though as there's only a narrow path through the stones on the Prom.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm meeting a friend for a walk tomorrow. She's the lady I helped with her C25K - but she can't really run currently due to knee pain, so I've hardly seen her. It makes me sad as she is one of the most lovely women I know - and my life is better for her being in it. I will obviously do my usual Saturday morning run, might have to go early though as there's only a narrow path through the stones on the Prom.


That sounds lovely, and just what you need. I'm sorry she is in pain at the moment and hope that she mends soon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 @Ringypie @Mrs Funkin a zoom drink sounds fun. I've sort of accepted what I look like on camera now after needing to do meetings at work.

@Ringypie I hope you get out for your drive tomorrow. Our canicross leader has put together a 4 week program which includes a weekly fitness session and it's just kept is all connected a little bit.

In some ways I'm glad I've had to work all the time since March, have missed my family though. So glad I got up to see them in the Summer.

Ran 4 dogless miles tonight. Felt it was needed.

I seriously need a sports massage on my shoulder though


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 @Ringypie @Mrs Funkin a zoom drink sounds fun. I've sort of accepted what I look like on camera now after needing to do meetings at work.
> 
> @Ringypie I hope you get out for your drive tomorrow. Our canicross leader has put together a 4 week program which includes a weekly fitness session and it's just kept is all connected a little bit.
> 
> In some ways I'm glad I've had to work all the time since March, have missed my family though. So glad I got up to see them in the Summer.
> 
> Ran 4 dogless miles tonight. Felt it was needed.
> 
> I seriously need a sports massage on my shoulder though


Yes it took me a while to get used to looking at myself online. What you done to your shoulder?


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 @Ringypie @Mrs Funkin a zoom drink sounds fun. I've sort of accepted what I look like on camera now after needing to do meetings at work.
> 
> @Ringypie I hope you get out for your drive tomorrow. Our canicross leader has put together a 4 week program which includes a weekly fitness session and it's just kept is all connected a little bit.
> 
> In some ways I'm glad I've had to work all the time since March, have missed my family though. So glad I got up to see them in the Summer.
> 
> Ran 4 dogless miles tonight. Felt it was needed.
> 
> I seriously need a sports massage on my shoulder though


I look awful on camera but never mind!! It would be lovely to see everyone though as long as no one minds my pink unicorn pyjamas!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Yes it took me a while to get used to looking at myself online. What you done to your shoulder?


Crappy posture for at least 30 years!
I usually have a deep tissue massage every schools hols which keeps it in check but haven't been able too this year!

When I went the physio in Oct she mentioned I was hypermobile slightly and it is more pronounced on my right side. She mentioned this could also be causing some of the shoulder issue.

I'll just keep up with the physio exercises and fitness Pilates as it does seem to help.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I look awful on camera but never mind!! It would be lovely to see everyone though as long as no one minds my pink unicorn pyjamas!


I think i would have to go and buy some lounge wear just for the occasion 

I think Lucy Lockets do funky lounge wear too, great excuse to get some x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I think i would have to go and buy some lounge wear just for the occasion
> 
> I think Lucy Lockets do funky lounge wear too, great excuse to get some x


Surely you have pyjamas??!!  I have many pairs and dressing gowns and an oodie!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Surely you have pyjamas??!!  I have many pairs and dressing gowns and an oodie!


Yes, my parents buy me a new set every Christmas but I feel I would need something a little more funky if it is to match unicorns


----------



## Boxer123

I live in pjs or running clothes especially at the moment. I have to look smart for school appointments but as soon as I get home they are in the wash due to Covid. My favourite pjs shop is fat face so cosy ! I always get new fat face pjs for Xmas.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Change of plan this morning saw us running to our parkrun park, then doing 5k there, then home again...totalled 5.85 miles which is quite a lot for me on a Saturday. We were gone before 9am, so not breaking the parkrun guidance. It’s only the second time we’ve done the course since the end of March IIRC. 

Happy Saturday, hope you’re feeling less yucky today Ringy xx


----------



## Boxer123

Only 2 miles this morning I have a long one planned tomorrow. Hope everyone is well today.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Change of plan this morning saw us running to our parkrun park, then doing 5k there, then home again...totalled 5.85 miles which is quite a lot for me on a Saturday. We were gone before 9am, so not breaking the parkrun guidance. It's only the second time we've done the course since the end of March IIRC.
> 
> Happy Saturday, hope you're feeling less yucky today Ringy xx


Thank you still not feeling up to doing much exercise sadly but have had a lovely morning, hubby helped me muck out Ringo, then we gave him a nice brush and put him in the field to get dirty again. Then we did a bit of field maintenance which led on to moving Ringo's fencing to give him access to some fresh grass. It was just lovely to be outside feeling the wind on my face and doing something useful!

Hope everyone has enjoyed their runs today!


----------



## Boxer123

17.1 miles today it was a bit of a struggle towards the end. Slightly confused as to what I'm training for as my Xmas marathon has been cancelled but hey ho.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping Nora @Boxer123 17 miles! Wowsers. I was feeling all smug about eight hahahahahahaaaa 

Well done, great running


----------



## MissKittyKat

This is a copy of the little post I made to my canicross friends after today's run. Another 10k and fastest dogless first mile, 9.41  woody free ran. We were supposed to have done a fartlek and hills session during the week!

The definition of failure is lack of success but I may have not done my challenges this week as planned I rolled them all into one and achieved lots of successes
- I completed my dogless mile with Woody free running ☑
- Woody "farted" and I "leked" ☑
- We ran at least 3 inclines and jogged or hiked the others ☑
- I saw fluffy deer tails and Woody just rolled in the leaves ☑
- We got lost and found a random shed in the woods ☑
- We got unlost ☑
- I managed to not think about the consequences later of Woody eating grass, perhaps I'll let OH take him for his evening walk
- We both got very muddy paws and I didn't fall over when the leaves hid some roots ☑
- Everyone we met said good morning.

So, this week was not a failure but a big huge success ‍♀


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds awesome @MissKittyKat - you sound so very happy


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat sounds like a successful run. I bet mr Woody is nice and relaxed now.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping Nora @Boxer123 17 miles! Wowsers. I was feeling all smug about eight hahahahahahaaaa
> 
> Well done, great running


Thank you I'm really enjoying my long runs at the moment. Feeling back to normal strength after the dreaded divorce year which was more stressful than pandemic year. I have an ultra next March just hoping Covid has bogged off so I can get a dog sitter in.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds awesome @MissKittyKat - you sound so very happy


Thankyou.

I really have been able to shift my mindset since turning 40.
A little more difficult when working but so much better than I used to be x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> I really have been able to shift my mindset since turning 40.
> A little more difficult when working but so much better than I used to be x


Another one who doesn't look her age ! It must be all the running.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455377
> View attachment 455378
> 17.1 miles today it was a bit of a struggle towards the end. Slightly confused as to what I'm training for as my Xmas marathon has been cancelled but hey ho.


Wow well done!!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> This is a copy of the little post I made to my canicross friends after today's run. Another 10k and fastest dogless first mile, 9.41  woody free ran. We were supposed to have done a fartlek and hills session during the week!
> 
> The definition of failure is lack of success but I may have not done my challenges this week as planned I rolled them all into one and achieved lots of successes
> - I completed my dogless mile with Woody free running ☑
> - Woody "farted" and I "leked" ☑
> - We ran at least 3 inclines and jogged or hiked the others ☑
> - I saw fluffy deer tails and Woody just rolled in the leaves ☑
> - We got lost and found a random shed in the woods ☑
> - We got unlost ☑
> - I managed to not think about the consequences later of Woody eating grass, perhaps I'll let OH take him for his evening walk
> - We both got very muddy paws and I didn't fall over when the leaves hid some roots ☑
> - Everyone we met said good morning.
> 
> So, this week was not a failure but a big huge success ‍♀
> 
> View attachment 455391
> View attachment 455392


Fantastic well done!

That shed looks a bit creepy eek!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic well done!
> 
> That shed looks a bit creepy eek!


It did look ok out of place


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So this morning we went for an off road up hill, down dale, over gates run in Arundel Park. Ended up doing 4.8 miles, with a fair bit of "up" on terrain I don't usually run on...I only wanted to do my "minimum" of 2.5 miles after 30 miles last week...






































I wanted to upload the nice pano but the site won't let me


----------



## Boxer123

Great pictures @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> So this morning we went for an off road up hill, down dale, over gates run in Arundel Park. Ended up doing 4.8 miles, with a fair bit of "up" on terrain I don't usually run on...I only wanted to do my "minimum" of 2.5 miles after 30 miles last week...
> 
> View attachment 455513
> View attachment 455514
> View attachment 455515
> View attachment 455516
> View attachment 455517
> 
> 
> I wanted to upload the nice pano but the site won't let me


Looks lovely, did you enjoy being on the trails?

X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t mind it but I’m not very good and I have low confidence running in places like this. I used to love cross country (both at school and at running club in London) but as I’ve got older I’m more wary. It was quite nice though


----------



## immum

My goodness there are a lot of long runs going on! Well done everyone.
Just a measly 6.4 miles for me last night. Nice evening, struggled a bit to get going, legs ache from yet more decorating, but bum cheek is better, so all good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

10k is not measly! It's a major target for many runners to be able to run that far. You're doing grand


----------



## Boxer123

2.5 miles this afternoon lovely evening.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So this morning we went for an off road up hill, down dale, over gates run in Arundel Park. Ended up doing 4.8 miles, with a fair bit of "up" on terrain I don't usually run on...I only wanted to do my "minimum" of 2.5 miles after 30 miles last week...
> 
> View attachment 455513
> View attachment 455514
> View attachment 455515
> View attachment 455516
> View attachment 455517
> 
> 
> I wanted to upload the nice pano but the site won't let me


Ohhh that looks amazing!! Just my kind of run! Fantastic photos!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I need a talking too! Had a right paddy on my run home from work because I noticed my watch wasn't recording! Walked about 1/2 mile until I got over it. Them realised my watch would still have recorded just not GPS so I know it took 44 mins and if I wouldn't have b****y walked it would have been a better time than the other week


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I need a talking too! Had a right paddy on my run home from work because I noticed my watch wasn't recording! Walked about 1/2 mile until I got over it. Them realised my watch would still have recorded just not GPS so I know it took 44 mins and if I wouldn't have b****y walked it would have been a better time than the other week


Your a proper runner now you've had a running paddy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Your a proper runner now you've had a running paddy.


Ha!
Didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha!
> Didn't know there was such a thing


I've had a strop when I noticed strava wasn't recording 
A strop when my water bottle kept moving during my first ultra and hurting my rib 
I've had a strop when my legs aren't working with my lungs

It's emotional business running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had a spectacular strop when I was training for the relay (that seems a hundred years ago!) and I paused El Garmino and didn't press it hard enough to start it and so missed half a mile. Ridiculous


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles with my little mate Loki all went well until we bumped into Loki's arch rival Benji the cocker spaniel. I've not been running with Loki for a while he seemed to enjoy himself.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455604
> 5.5 miles with my little mate Loki all went well until we bumped into Loki's arch rival Benji the cocker spaniel. I've not been running with Loki for a while he seemed to enjoy himself.


Did you look into a canicross harness for him?

Have you ever run him attached to you? Was wondering what he would be like.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Did you look into a canicross harness for him?
> 
> Have you ever run him attached to you? Was wondering what he would be like.


I looked at a canicross harness but couldn't find one with a front loop as well as back. I don't use the front hoop a lot but need one if he kicks off. I think he would pull me over with a waist belt. We don't run together a lot, he doesn't pull it's only if he sees someone he takes umbrage to.


----------



## Boxer123

Has anyone got any events in December or is everything cancelled ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Has anyone got any events in December or is everything cancelled ?


Nothing for Dec.
We have a 5k race booked for Valentine's Day and there still might be a small club run (fingers crossed) on my birthday in Jan even of we can't race x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Nothing for Dec.
> We have a 5k race booked for Valentine's Day and there still might be a small club run (fingers crossed) on my birthday in Jan even of we can't race x


I maybe need to find something virtual I think until next spring.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nothing planned here...my aim when Run Every Day in November is done is to run every day I'm not at work in December...I think I'm only at work 11 days in December. I also need to get a grip on my food intake, I'm being much too slack currently. 

Did 3.5 miles this morning, half was with my pal I walked with the other day, as she's started to run again. The other half was just me tootling along. Tomorrow morning I'm meant to be running with another pal, we aren't going until 9am though as I am seriously finding it difficult to get out of my bed in the mornings! 

The only virtual thing I've ever done was the Virtual London Marathon...perhaps I need to look at it too. I just had an email from parkrun to say they are hoping to get Junior parkrun back up and going early in 2021. I wonder if we will make it to a year without a parkrun, how odd...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nothing planned here...my aim when Run Every Day in November is done is to run every day I'm not at work in December...I think I'm only at work 11 days in December. I also need to get a grip on my food intake, I'm being much too slack currently.
> 
> Did 3.5 miles this morning, half was with my pal I walked with the other day, as she's started to run again. The other half was just me tootling along. Tomorrow morning I'm meant to be running with another pal, we aren't going until 9am though as I am seriously finding it difficult to get out of my bed in the mornings!
> 
> The only virtual thing I've ever done was the Virtual London Marathon...perhaps I need to look at it too. I just had an email from parkrun to say they are hoping to get Junior parkrun back up and going early in 2021. I wonder if we will make it to a year without a parkrun, how odd...


It's nice to have something to work towards. It's difficult with no races.


----------



## Boxer123

Loki was tired from his run fell asleep on my bed. He's woken up run downstairs and got on my lap. I think we missed each other for that hour.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody and I have just been doing our online stretch and core class!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Woody and I have just been doing our online stretch and core class!
> 
> View attachment 455614


 Is Woody broken ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Is Woody broken ?


He's doing his Pilates stretches! He's always broken


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He's doing his Pilates stretches! He's always broken
> 
> View attachment 455617


Oh love him !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Has anyone got any events in December or is everything cancelled ?


This has just reminded me.... we have a marathon in June! It was postponed from this year.... I think I may be keeping the tail runner company!!! It'll be good to have something to aim for though.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> This has just reminded me.... we have a marathon in June! It was postponed from this year.... I think I may be keeping the tail runner company!!! It'll be good to have something to aim for though.


What marathon is it ? I don't do well in summer marathons. I have an ultra in march. Hopefully that can go ahead only about 100 of us.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> What marathon is it ? I don't do well in summer marathons. I have an ultra in march. Hopefully that can go ahead only about 100 of us.


It's Giants Head.... I hope it can go ahead - and I hope I'm well enough by then!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's Giants Head.... I hope it can go ahead - and I hope I'm well enough by then!!!!


Fingers crossed for you it looks fun.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you it looks fun.


We did the 10k last year which was really good fun, there was a lovely atmosphere and it's a beautiful area. Fingers crossed.....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went for a run with my best running pal (beside husband) and did five miles. We had a cheery thing on our run too. Since lockdown in March there's been a young woman who has been running (as far as we can tell between us all) every day, the length of the Prom and back each day. So over 4 miles each day. She is always in her own zone...we had mentioned her this morning on our run. Then we saw her - and I had to stop, flag her down and talk to her. We told her how brilliantly she is doing, how we always see her, she says she sees us too and she said she finds running helps her mental health so much. Off she went with a smile on her face - and we had smiles too. I hope that now when we see her, we will smile and say good morning. 

I realised today that I've been sort of missing being at work (!!) - as at work I feel like I'm doing something useful and/or difference making each day. When I'm off, I don't feel like I do that. So today I did. I know they say that no good deed is ever just for the sake of doing the good deed, you want something in return - I guess even wanting to bring someone joy means you want something i.e. to see their pleasure...but I'm not stopping doing nice things based on that


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went for a run with my best running pal (beside husband) and did five miles. We had a cheery thing on our run too. Since lockdown in March there's been a young woman who has been running (as far as we can tell between us all) every day, the length of the Prom and back each day. So over 4 miles each day. She is always in her own zone...we had mentioned her this morning on our run. Then we saw her - and I had to stop, flag her down and talk to her. We told her how brilliantly she is doing, how we always see her, she says she sees us too and she said she finds running helps her mental health so much. Off she went with a smile on her face - and we had smiles too. I hope that now when we see her, we will smile and say good morning.
> 
> I realised today that I've been sort of missing being at work (!!) - as at work I feel like I'm doing something useful and/or difference making each day. When I'm off, I don't feel like I do that. So today I did. I know they say that no good deed is ever just for the sake of doing the good deed, you want something in return - I guess even wanting to bring someone joy means you want something i.e. to see their pleasure...but I'm not stopping doing nice things based on that


I get people stop me a fair bit to say they see me running and well done. It always perks me up. I had a lady stop me on a 20 miler she came out her house to cheer me on. You probably made her day.

I do need to get out today really feeling the cold at the moment struggling to get out from under the blanket.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did 3.24 miles this morning....didn't have much in my legs to be honest. Currently feeling sad about my running every day ending, so I might carry on for a bit - not sure.


----------



## immum

6.4miles again last night, no achey legs this time as I've not been decorating for a few days, did help husband move a wardrobe before we went though! Gorgeous evening, cold and frosty.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Talking of races, our club 10k (in May each year) was obviously cancelled this year but we’ve had notification it’s cancelled for 2021 as well  It used to be organised by the Rotary Club but our club took it over three years ago...we should have left it with them, as they have access to a huge amount of volunteers. On the positive side, it’s something to look forward to in 2022 :/


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out this PM and it's made up for my strop on Tuesday.
Completed my 3rd fastest 5k and the 1st fastest unassisted


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Tried really hard this morning and did just under 26 minutes for my 5k (25:57), I'd have been faster but there was a pesky headwind on the way home! Half a mile warm-up and just over a mile cool down.

Met a pal for a walk this afternoon, but we didn't get far as met an elderly couple we know and ended up chatting to them watching the sunset, which was stunning.










Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome work @MissKittyKat well done


----------



## Boxer123

Great job @MissKittyKat !


----------



## Boxer123

13 miles this morning would have gone further but I needed a wee and there was no where to go. Lovely trot and I met this handsome fella so stopped for a chat. Aren't horses calming @Ringypie i could have hung with this guy alll day.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 455889
> View attachment 455890
> View attachment 455891
> 13 miles this morning would have gone further but I needed a wee and there was no where to go. Lovely trot and I met this handsome fella so stopped for a chat. Aren't horses calming @Ringypie i could have hung with this guy alll day.


Ahh lovely! There is something really wonderful about being around a horse - Ringo is just wonderful, he always helps sort out my emotions. Listening to a contented horse munching on a haynet or grazing is such a relaxing sound!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahh lovely! There is something really wonderful about being around a horse - Ringo is just wonderful, he always helps sort out my emotions. Listening to a contented horse munching on a haynet or grazing is such a relaxing sound!


It makes a huge difference to some of the children I've worked with having horse riding sessions. Lovely animals. How are you doing ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It makes a huge difference to some of the children I've worked with having horse riding sessions. Lovely animals. How are you doing ?


I'm ok, the last treatment took it out of me so I've been mostly resting up and trying to out some weight back on. Can't wait for the chemo and op to be behind me so I can try to get my physical and mental health back!!
It's been a beautiful day here and I got out for a little bimble with Ringo which was lovely. I miss having the strength and energy to be able to run. Hopefully by March I might be back on my feet properly!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm ok, the last treatment took it out of me so I've been mostly resting up and trying to out some weight back on. Can't wait for the chemo and op to be behind me so I can try to get my physical and mental health back!!
> It's been a beautiful day here and I got out for a little bimble with Ringo which was lovely. I miss having the strength and energy to be able to run. Hopefully by March I might be back on my feet properly!


Fingers crossed for you do you know when the op will be ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I'm ok, the last treatment took it out of me so I've been mostly resting up and trying to out some weight back on. Can't wait for the chemo and op to be behind me so I can try to get my physical and mental health back!!
> It's been a beautiful day here and I got out for a little bimble with Ringo which was lovely. I miss having the strength and energy to be able to run. Hopefully by March I might be back on my feet properly!


You are doing so well and glad to hear you are listening to your body.

I agree with @Boxer123 horse riding lessons have made a big difference to some of the kids I work with. I don't really like horses, from being scared as a child bit I took some lessons in my 30s which did help and I can now stand and stroke them 

10k done this morning with a focus on understanding when the boy is going to stop and sniff or pee!

We finished off with some stretches x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> You are doing so well and glad to hear you are listening to your body.
> 
> I agree with @Boxer123 horse riding lessons have made a big difference to some of the kids I work with. I don't really like horses, from being scared as a child bit I took some lessons in my 30s which did help and I can now stand and stroke them
> 
> 10k done this morning with a focus on understanding when the boy is going to stop and sniff or pee!
> 
> We finished off with some stretches x
> View attachment 455895


Good boy Woody.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you do you know when the op will be ?


It should be 4-6 weeks after my last chemo.... if all goes to plan last chemo is Christmas Eve  just typical - my first one was our wedding anniversary! It'll be good to get it all out of the way this year though. So I'm hoping by 4 Feb op should be done, I really don't want to have to wait too long as I'm afraid it will start growing again!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> You are doing so well and glad to hear you are listening to your body.
> 
> I agree with @Boxer123 horse riding lessons have made a big difference to some of the kids I work with. I don't really like horses, from being scared as a child bit I took some lessons in my 30s which did help and I can now stand and stroke them
> 
> 10k done this morning with a focus on understanding when the boy is going to stop and sniff or pee!
> 
> We finished off with some stretches x
> View attachment 455895


Well done!

It's a shame you were scared as a child, they are such big animals though. Ringo is very gentle - after a bad start to life where he learned to be afraid of people and would bite defensively, now he's the gentlest, easiest horse I know. He's never kicked, and once he learned to trust me he hasn't bitten in probably 16 years. Nowadays he's more likely to lick or snuffle you!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It should be 4-6 weeks after my last chemo.... if all goes to plan last chemo is Christmas Eve  just typical - my first one was our wedding anniversary! It'll be good to get it all out of the way this year though. So I'm hoping by 4 Feb op should be done, I really don't want to have to wait too long as I'm afraid it will start growing again!


Let's hope they can get everything done on schedule must be so stressful.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Let's hope they can get everything done on schedule must be so stressful.


I hope so, I've had enough now - I haven't felt properly well since August when I had the first op. Then I just have to try and deal with my mental health and the worry about it coming back - something I am trying and failing not to dwell on!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I hope so, I've had enough now - I haven't felt properly well since August when I had the first op. Then I just have to try and deal with my mental health and the worry about it coming back - something I am trying and failing not to dwell on!


It will take time if Covid bogs off maybe you and hubby can get a little holiday in after.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It will take time if Covid bogs off maybe you and hubby can get a little holiday in after.


We are hoping to get away for a long weekend once I'm feeling well enough, really cannot wait!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. I wish I could take some of your pain and sadness away  All paws and toes and fingers crossed for you getting away once things are on the up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(As an aside, I ran 8.75 miles this morning, the first 2.4 miles were with my pal who is getting back to running which was lovely)


----------



## immum

6 miles in a howling gale last night! Was dreading going, but it wasn't as bad as I thought, even the 1.5 mile uphill drag into the wind was easier that I expected. The wind was quite cold, so my ears were aching badly by the time I got home.


----------



## Boxer123

Well strava let me down today completed about 4 miles with Loki but it didn’t record. Very muddy route I ended up covered in watery cow poop :Yuck:Yuck


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well strava let me down today completed about 4 miles with Loki but it didn't record. Very muddy route I ended up covered in watery cow poop :Yuck:Yuck


Oh no!! Sounds like you and Loki will both need a good wash!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no!! Sounds like you and Loki will both need a good wash!!


We have he wasn't impressed boxers don't like muddy paws. For some reason I thought it would be dry so my new balances are in the wash.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well strava let me down today completed about 4 miles with Loki but it didn't record. Very muddy route I ended up covered in watery cow poop :Yuck:Yuck


That's poop literally!
Can you upload manually with distance and time?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> That's poop literally!
> Can you upload manually with distance and time?


I don't know not done that before. It wasn't the fastest run Loki was sniffy pants. He's tired now. Everything is in the washing machine.

Then I got back had to walk sox and bumped into my handsome neighbour covered in cow poop!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, my run every day is done. I did 129.6 miles in the month, which I'm chuffed to bits about. I have decided NOT to carry it on - but I will aim to run every day I'm not at work (only working 11 days in December, ten more to go haha!) and I will stick to my aim to run 20 miles a week and minimum 10k run on a Sunday. 

Well, I'll try, anyway


----------



## Boxer123

Just a short one for me today it’s so cold by the time I’d walked boxers I couldn’t feel my feet. Snow Friday maybe ?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So, my run every day is done. I did 129.6 miles in the month, which I'm chuffed to bits about. I have decided NOT to carry it on - but I will aim to run every day I'm not at work (only working 11 days in December, ten more to go haha!) and I will stick to my aim to run 20 miles a week and minimum 10k run on a Sunday.
> 
> Well, I'll try, anyway


That's blooming marvellous well done you!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k tonight.
It was fun in the dark and managed to get up and over 3 hills in the woods which I've never managed before.
Felt a sense of achievement x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in with an update as I had my appointment with the Cons Haematologist today. She was very thorough. Upshot is we still don't know what's going on. Had to have more blood tests (for things I've never heard of) as the results of the bloods done so far are a strange combination. I will have an MRI under the "two week rule". There are all kinds of things being bandied around - things like atypical myeloma, polycythaemia vera and myelofibrosis (blood cancers, or variants thereof). She doesn't want me to have to have a bone marrow biopsy at this point but may do, depending. Best case scenario is that the latest tests show nothing definitive and then we go back to my just having MGUS which just means six monthly lifelong monitoring as it may be a precursor to one of the blood cancer types as mentioned above.

For the love of f***! I'm still in limbo. What a pain in the bum.

She didn't tell me to stop running though, thank goodness


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear you are still in limbo @Mrs Funkin it sounds as though they are taking it seriously though. I hope your appointments come through quickly.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 5k tonight.
> It was fun in the dark and managed to get up and over 3 hills in the woods which I've never managed before.
> Felt a sense of achievement x
> View attachment 456208


Well done you looks spooky!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin I find limbo worse than not knowing. As when you know you can do something.
Big hugs x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done you looks spooky!


Yes, the flash seems to have caught the moisture in the air.

I was fine the dots ahead are the high Viz of the rest of the group x


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin sorry to hear you still don't have a diagnosis. Fingers crossed it turns out to be nothing sinister.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, after much dashing around this morning trying to get things done, I eventually went for my run about 11am. It was HOOFING down and blowing an (almost gale) at force 7 (with gale force gusts) - which almost blew me off my feet at one point. I did just over 5k - and if I hadn't publicly committed to running on all my days off in December, I would never have gone out it was so gruesome. 

Funny, whilst I'm actually running, it's fine - but coming home in sodden kit and sorting that out is yucky!


----------



## immum

Haha @Mrs Funkin I know exactly how you feel! Good on you for braving the elements. Ran 6.5 miles this evening, nice and cool and had stopped raining. 4 miles in it started raining again. I was absolutely soaked to the skin, and trying to peel off sopping leggings is not easy! Really enjoyed it though, I like running in the rain as long as it's not windy, which it wasn't.


----------



## Boxer123

What a beautiful evening! Just over 4 miles cold as balls but beautiful.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in with an update as I had my appointment with the Cons Haematologist today. She was very thorough. Upshot is we still don't know what's going on. Had to have more blood tests (for things I've never heard of) as the results of the bloods done so far are a strange combination. I will have an MRI under the "two week rule". There are all kinds of things being bandied around - things like atypical myeloma, polycythaemia vera and myelofibrosis (blood cancers, or variants thereof). She doesn't want me to have to have a bone marrow biopsy at this point but may do, depending. Best case scenario is that the latest tests show nothing definitive and then we go back to my just having MGUS which just means six monthly lifelong monitoring as it may be a precursor to one of the blood cancer types as mentioned above.
> 
> For the love of f***! I'm still in limbo. What a pain in the bum.
> 
> She didn't tell me to stop running though, thank goodness


Oh Mrs F I've only just seen this. I'm so so sorry you aren't really any further forward. I hope you get the very best case scenarios. My heart absolutely goes out to you.
Thank goodness you can keep running.


----------



## Ringypie

You are all so brave going out in the horrid weather! I’m missing it so much, funny how my perspective has changed - now I’d give anything I go out for a cold wet windy run!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You are all so brave going out in the horrid weather! I'm missing it so much, funny how my perspective has changed - now I'd give anything I go out for a cold wet windy run!!


Yesterday's run was grim but tonight the sun came out just in time. I can imagine how much you miss it. I find it strange when people don't understand how great an experience running can be. When you are all better hubby better expect a lot of money spent on trainers and running gear.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yesterday's run was grim but tonight the sun came out just in time. I can imagine how much you miss it. I find it strange when people don't understand how great an experience running can be. When you are all better hubby better expect a lot of money spent on trainers and running gear.


Well heartbreakingly I have a beautiful unworn pair of trainers upstairs still in their box. They arrived over the summer, just before my diagnosis as I was covering so much ground I thought my current pair would be knackered in no time  I so want to get back to that. Perhaps they will be my marathon trainers....


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well heartbreakingly I have a beautiful unworn pair of trainers upstairs still in their box. They arrived over the summer, just before my diagnosis as I was covering so much ground I thought my current pair would be knackered in no time  I so want to get back to that. Perhaps they will be my marathon trainers....[/QUOTE)
> 
> I have everything crossed for you it has all happened so quickly hasn't it. Do they offer any support with your MH ?


----------



## Ringypie

I spoke to them yesterday as when I'm feeling ill from the chemo I am so so teary. Also I don't know how I'm going to cope with the ongoing fear of it coming back or secondaries. It absolutely breaks me that it could come back and I could die.... I know it's not a good train of thought to have and I try not to but it is hard. I just fear leaving hubby, I so want us to have many more years together.
I'm also concerned that Covid and having to hide away from people is going to leave me absolutely paranoid about going out and seeing people when it's safe for me to have a bit more freedom!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I spoke to them yesterday as when I'm feeling ill from the chemo I am so so teary. Also I don't know how I'm going to cope with the ongoing fear of it coming back or secondaries. It absolutely breaks me that it could come back and I could die.... I know it's not a good train of thought to have and I try not to but it is hard. I just fear leaving hubby, I so want us to have many more years together.
> I'm also concerned that Covid and having to hide away from people is going to leave me absolutely paranoid about going out and seeing people when it's safe for me to have a bit more freedom!


It's difficult to keep these thoughts away Covid has made things so difficult and scary. If you can afford it I had some private counselling during my divorce it really helped just to let out all the scary stuff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, they are normal feelings I think - and at the moment it's all new and overwhelming and you still have some big things to face. The great news is that you have a cancer that is treatable and we as a nation are bloody brilliant at management of breast cancer which means that you will have many many years ahead of you and your beloved. Do you write anything down? That's thought to be a useful tool in processing thoughts like these. Have you used the Macmillan counselling services? 

As for your concerns re: Covid and normality, I think lots of people feel like that who aren't having treatment for cancer, so you are definitely not alone in that! 

Running will be waiting for you and will welcome you back with open arms. Oh and let the tears out when they want to escape. Here if you need anything xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, they are normal feelings I think - and at the moment it's all new and overwhelming and you still have some big things to face. The great news is that you have a cancer that is treatable and we as a nation are bloody brilliant at management of breast cancer which means that you will have many many years ahead of you and your beloved. Do you write anything down? That's thought to be a useful tool in processing thoughts like these. Have you used the Macmillan counselling services?
> 
> As for your concerns re: Covid and normality, I think lots of people feel like that who aren't having treatment for cancer, so you are definitely not alone in that!
> 
> Running will be waiting for you and will welcome you back with open arms. Oh and let the tears out when they want to escape. Here if you need anything xx


I should have a Macmillan nurse calling me over the next few weeks to have a chat. I think it's the comedown from the steroids which is the worst for my mh. Once the chemo side is done that will be better. Then I have to deal with the op, which on one hand I cannot wait for, but on the other hand, whether they reconstruct or not I will have to deal with my altered body and I just don't know how I will feel about that!
Believe me the tears come out all the time... there have been very few dry days since last July! I look forward to a time when there are less teary days than dry days!
Thank you all for listening it means a lot xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I should have a Macmillan nurse calling me over the next few weeks to have a chat. I think it's the comedown from the steroids which is the worst for my mh. Once the chemo side is done that will be better. Then I have to deal with the op, which on one hand I cannot wait for, but on the other hand, whether they reconstruct or not I will have to deal with my altered body and I just don't know how I will feel about that!
> Believe me the tears come out all the time... there have been very few dry days since last July! I look forward to a time when there are less teary days than dry days!
> Thank you all for listening it means a lot xx


Always here to listen x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh, I don’t want to get up this morning...but I did. Usual km warm up, then 5km to the far end of the Prom which meant my cool down was further than usual, so 5.8 miles I think, something like that anyway. More than I normally do on Saturday. I feel like I’ll never be warm again! Went on a course yesterday afternoon and the conference room in the pub was freeeeeeezing, so I’ve been cold since then. Might have to have shredded wheat and hot milk!

brrrrrrrr.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin it is so cold outside today took me ages to warm up last night. I've just taken the boys out and wore my wellies I know have the worst blisters.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Booooo to the blisters  that’s pants.

We’ve just had a hailstorm pass through, that’s how chilly it is...but because it’s so windy (force 7 gusting 8 again) it went by pretty quickly. 

Take care out there, team.


----------



## Boxer123

Driving back from walking the dogs I saw a person running in a storm trooper outfit.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Driving back from walking the dogs I saw a person running in a storm trooper outfit.


Cool but bizarre


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.66 miles this morning.
It is a route the local running club usually race every year but this year they've marked it out as no races.

It took us to some new bits of the woods and there were 14 points of elevation! We got round though and it was nice x.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat I bet Woods enjoyed that too. He looks like he is 

I did a smidge over 10k with a pal, had no energy to do any more!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat I bet Woods enjoyed that too. He looks like he is
> 
> I did a smidge over 10k with a pal, had no energy to do any more!


Thanks. I was happy we made it around as had heard some stories about the route.

Woody loves this time of year.

Well done on your 10k x


----------



## Boxer123

Woody is looking happy @MissKittyKat lookd like a lovely run.

I only managed three miles today because my feet are still cut to ribbons. I had to put on plasters and two pairs of socks. Feeling disappointed was hoping for a long one.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Woody is looking happy @MissKittyKat lookd like a lovely run.
> 
> I only managed three miles today because my feet are still cut to ribbons. I had to put on plasters and two pairs of socks. Feeling disappointed was hoping for a long one.


What have you done to your feet, must have missed you mentioning.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> What have you done to your feet, must have missed you mentioning.


I only got blisters from my wellies yesterday but they have taken half my heel off so sore I need new wellies.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I only got blisters from my wellies yesterday but they have taken half my heel off so sore I need new wellies.


Ah. I bought Dublin yard boots after i couldn't get on with wellies, they are great and really robust.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ah. I bought Dublin yard boots after i couldn't get on with wellies, they are great and really robust.


I don't really get on with wellies should look at something else.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What about some of those posh dog walking boots (are they Durberry, or something like that?), treat yourself. A friend of mine has them and she says they are the best thing ever.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> What about some of those posh dog walking boots (are they Durberry, or something like that?), treat yourself. A friend of mine has them and she says they are the best thing ever.


Ooh dubarrys! Pricey but lovely!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> What about some of those posh dog walking boots (are they Durberry, or something like that?), treat yourself. A friend of mine has them and she says they are the best thing ever.





Ringypie said:


> Ooh dubarrys! Pricey but lovely!


i couldn't quite afford the Dubarrys which Is why I went for Dublin's but they are still going strong after 3 years


----------



## Boxer123

They are lovely I’m not sure I’d want to wear them out in the mud they are so expensive!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Spot the non doggie/non horsey person who didn’t even know what they were called


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Spot the non doggie/non horsey person who didn't even know what they were called


I had to google them if I was rich I would.

PS @Mrs Funkin my sister had a baby yesterday complete nightmare birth but lovely amazing midwives got her through.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Congrats Auntie Boxer  Sorry she had a nightmare but very glad to read she had amazing midwifery care xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I had to google them if I was rich I would.
> 
> PS @Mrs Funkin my sister had a baby yesterday complete nightmare birth but lovely amazing midwives got her through.


Glad all is ok with your sister x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I had to google them if I was rich I would.
> 
> PS @Mrs Funkin my sister had a baby yesterday complete nightmare birth but lovely amazing midwives got her through.


Congratulations!! Hope they are both doing well!


----------



## Boxer123

They are both doing well 24 hours of labour then a c section so tough going but ok. Don’t know when I’ll be able to meet her though.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> They are both doing well 24 hours of labour then a c section so tough going but ok. Don't know when I'll be able to meet her though.


Oh bless her that sounds awful!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh bless her that sounds awful!!


Made me tired just thinking about it !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with husband this morning, we did to the end of the Prom and back (4.2 miles) at average 9:30 miling, which is fast for me on a Monday! I ran yesterday's 10k faster than I was planning too, so with Saturday's efforts as well, my legs are going faster without meaning them to. It was freeeeezing this morning! 

In other news, I had a call to arrange my MRI and it's Thursday 5pm at the posh Nuffield Hospital...I guess there's no capacity in the NHS. I have a follow up appointment after Christmas to discuss everything. The consultant did say she'd let me know if we needed to do anything sooner. 

We plan to go for a run into Bognor town centre on Wednesday when I get home from work to see the Christmas lights. I'm also trying very hard to keep on track regarding food the next couple of weeks (not weekends, just the week!). I've been slipping into having a drink and some nibbles each night, which isn't good. I need to regain control. 

Hope everyone is okay and not getting too cold! When is it Summer, please?


----------



## Boxer123

Great work @Mrs Funkin it is ridiculously cold out 1 degree and not even pretty so foggy I couldn't see. Fingers crossed for your scan it must have be a stressful wait.

Today I have walked 5 miles with boxers and ran a solo 5 km. Back on the sofa now about to go into a meeting with a blanket on my knee.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone for running in this cold weather!! I cannot wait until this blessed treatment is over so I can start to rebuild myself again!!
Everything crossed for Thursday @Mrs Funkin xx


----------



## immum

Good luck for the mri @Mrs Funkin .
Gosh it is really cold at the moment! Good job I like running in the cold. Temperature was lovely last night, but I hate the fog, it makes me feel really disorientated. Did 6 miles legs were like lead for some reason.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just over 4 miles this evening and Strava saying it was faster than last time I did the route.

Thought it was going to be cold but with layers and headtorch I was soon warm, gloves only lasted a mile!

2 very muddy beings returned.

I'm going to have to do some kit washing at the weekend!


----------



## Boxer123

5km with Loki this morning struggling to get out this week as work is bonkers hopefully get some miles in over the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @Boxer123 - I always struggle when I'm not doing a RED and I have my days at work together.

Had my MRI this evening - and I may possibly have nodded off in there, that's how shattered I am with the clank clank *bbbrrrrrrrr* going and I still fell asleep!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Me too @Boxer123 - I always struggle when I'm not doing a RED and I have my days at work together.
> 
> Had my MRI this evening - and I may possibly have nodded off in there, that's how shattered I am with the clank clank *bbbrrrrrrrr* going and I still fell asleep!


When do you get the results ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't really know, I have another haematology appt after Christmas but I guess if the MRI shows no lesions, only other stuff, then they might refer me elsewhere...I suspect it depends on all the weird blood tests I had too. Hopefully they will tell me sooner if it's something I need to worry about more urgently.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Don't really know, I have another haematology appt after Christmas but I guess if the MRI shows no lesions, only other stuff, then they might refer me elsewhere...I suspect it depends on all the weird blood tests I had too. Hopefully they will tell me sooner if it's something I need to worry about more urgently.


Fingers crossed for you very worrying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 it will be fine, I'm sure, they're just being thorough.

(she says hopefully!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dropped my car off for it’s MOT and service and ran back s as long the seafront, only 2.5 miles but I’ve got to run back later to collect it  It was very odd weather, quite misty, almost a sea mist and felt very weird on my skin. 

I’ve been sat properly looking at the blood results I’ve had so far and getting myself in a right old twizzle. So thankfully I’m walking to the dentist in a minute, give me something else to worry about :/ 

Ringy, hope you’ve been feeling well enough to get out for a walk down to Ringo xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did my first double run day in a while by running a mile and a half to collect the car...and paying £231 for the privilege  

Not sure how my legs feel about running in the morning though, don’t think it will be fast. 

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## Boxer123

3.5 miles today. I was going to do a long one Sunday but might go tomorrow as it looks grim Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Different route for our club 5k this morning as we wanted to incorporate it with a trip to B&Q  

So little warm up, 5k, then to B&Q, then ran home...just over six miles in the end. Feeling exhausted currently. 

Happy weekend everyone xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Struggled to get going on our run this morning but it may have been due to the hill practice.

2.7 miles and 5 hills!

It was muddy! New trainers are no longer new


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dropped my car off for it's MOT and service and ran back s as long the seafront, only 2.5 miles but I've got to run back later to collect it  It was very odd weather, quite misty, almost a sea mist and felt very weird on my skin.
> 
> I've been sat properly looking at the blood results I've had so far and getting myself in a right old twizzle. So thankfully I'm walking to the dentist in a minute, give me something else to worry about :/
> 
> Ringy, hope you've been feeling well enough to get out for a walk down to Ringo xxx


I've been for a lovely gentle ride on Ringo! I'm not doing a lot of exercise at the moment as the chemo is taking it out of me - so it was lovely to let his legs do the work!
One more lot of chemo to endure then heal, then operation, then heal and hope so much that I can start to do a bit more!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you got out for a little ride, Ringy. Bless your lovely boy xx


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Struggled to get going on our run this morning but it may have been due to the hill practice.
> 
> 2.7 miles and 5 hills!
> 
> It was muddy! New trainers are no longer new
> 
> View attachment 457076


Whenever I see people with super clean trainers I always think they are not having enough fun.


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin i had images of you running back from B&Q with tins of paint.

13 miles for me this morning. I'm now going inside to hide. The village is having a Xmas light walk tonight everyone else has lights up except me. I look like the Grinch.

@Ringypie i had a cuddle with my mate again these horses are either really friendly or think I have food.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie so glad you got some time with your best buddy x


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So glad you got out for a little ride, Ringy. Bless your lovely boy xx


He's so gentle with me - he knows I need looking after which is just lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck, that was grim out! My legs were aching this morning, I'd felt horrid in the night, just feel shattered...so I was pleased I had gone a bit further yesterday as today I struggled to the end of the Prom and back (four and a quarter miles). It was force 7, side shore (thank goodness I had my buff on, I hate it when the rain goes in my ears!), raining, freezing cold...I was almost glad when just before the turn around, I saw a big gang of a rival running club runners (lots of them I know from parkrun) as I then started to hunt them down, which made me run a bit faster and I was so freezing I was pleased to run a bit harder to feel warmer.

Now in my PJs and dressing gown, under a fleecy blanket. It's spectacularly horrid outside, so not planning on doing much besides watch a Christmas film and maybe the Mariah Christmas Special too


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin it is grim out there !


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, that was grim out! My legs were aching this morning, I'd felt horrid in the night, just feel shattered...so I was pleased I had gone a bit further yesterday as today I struggled to the end of the Prom and back (four and a quarter miles). It was force 7, side shore (thank goodness I had my buff on, I hate it when the rain goes in my ears!), raining, freezing cold...I was almost glad when just before the turn around, I saw a big gang of a rival running club runners (lots of them I know from parkrun) as I then started to hunt them down, which made me run a bit faster and I was so freezing I was pleased to run a bit harder to feel warmer.
> 
> Now in my PJs and dressing gown, under a fleecy blanket. It's spectacularly horrid outside, so not planning on doing much besides watch a Christmas film and maybe the Mariah Christmas Special too


I've avoiding!

Well done for going out x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I've avoiding!
> 
> Well done for going out x


Me to catching up on reports watching films.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, that was grim out! My legs were aching this morning, I'd felt horrid in the night, just feel shattered...so I was pleased I had gone a bit further yesterday as today I struggled to the end of the Prom and back (four and a quarter miles). It was force 7, side shore (thank goodness I had my buff on, I hate it when the rain goes in my ears!), raining, freezing cold...I was almost glad when just before the turn around, I saw a big gang of a rival running club runners (lots of them I know from parkrun) as I then started to hunt them down, which made me run a bit faster and I was so freezing I was pleased to run a bit harder to feel warmer.
> 
> Now in my PJs and dressing gown, under a fleecy blanket. It's spectacularly horrid outside, so not planning on doing much besides watch a Christmas film and maybe the Mariah Christmas Special too


Crikey well done!! It's vile out there. I sorted Ringo out in the dry first thing, hid in his stable with him for a bit as the rain started and have spent the rest of the day doing a pleasant combo of resting and faffing. Wrapped a couple of prezzies, did some housework and sat on my bum a lot! Now contemplating braving the weather to tuck himself up in bed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I very nearly didn't run this morning, feeling shattered...but we did 3.5 miles of trotting along. 

Got home and had a phone call from Haematology Consultant. MRI results are in: showed no cancerous lesions (HURRAH!) but has showed disc prolapse pushing on spinal cord (so I will be referred to yet more docs about that). Still waiting for the other blood test results, which she will review when they are in. She is still hoping it is just the other thing (MGUS) that means lifelong monitoring for myeloma/lymphoma but I’ve been researching it and it is only a small percentage that convert to blood cancer. So I think it’s good news subject to the other strange bloods not having abnormal results...except for my spinal cord, which is pesky. She said she was pleased there was a reason for my pain though, even though it means more figuring out what's going on ?surgery and all that malarkey. We shall cross that bridge when we come to it and I have the other blood test results to get through first! Flipping heck. I am allowing myself a small HURRAH though  

Thankfully I'm only at work two days this week and two days next week...then one the week after, so I have a nice amount of time not there, which I am looking forward to. Thanks everyone for being so kind with all of this droning on that I've been doing xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I very nearly didn't run this morning, feeling shattered...but we did 3.5 miles of trotting along.
> 
> Got home and had a phone call from Haematology Consultant. MRI results are in: showed no cancerous lesions (HURRAH!) but has showed disc prolapse pushing on spinal cord (so I will be referred to yet more docs about that). Still waiting for the other blood test results, which she will review when they are in. She is still hoping it is just the other thing (MGUS) that means lifelong monitoring for myeloma/lymphoma but I've been researching it and it is only a small percentage that convert to blood cancer. So I think it's good news subject to the other strange bloods not having abnormal results...except for my spinal cord, which is pesky. She said she was pleased there was a reason for my pain though, even though it means more figuring out what's going on ?surgery and all that malarkey. We shall cross that bridge when we come to it and I have the other blood test results to get through first! Flipping heck. I am allowing myself a small HURRAH though
> 
> Thankfully I'm only at work two days this week and two days next week...then one the week after, so I have a nice amount of time not there, which I am looking forward to. Thanks everyone for being so kind with all of this droning on that I've been doing xx


This is good news ! Sorry about the disc though painful. I only managed a mile today but did a 5 mile walk wrangling boxers so hope this counts.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I very nearly didn't run this morning, feeling shattered...but we did 3.5 miles of trotting along.
> 
> Got home and had a phone call from Haematology Consultant. MRI results are in: showed no cancerous lesions (HURRAH!) but has showed disc prolapse pushing on spinal cord (so I will be referred to yet more docs about that). Still waiting for the other blood test results, which she will review when they are in. She is still hoping it is just the other thing (MGUS) that means lifelong monitoring for myeloma/lymphoma but I've been researching it and it is only a small percentage that convert to blood cancer. So I think it's good news subject to the other strange bloods not having abnormal results...except for my spinal cord, which is pesky. She said she was pleased there was a reason for my pain though, even though it means more figuring out what's going on ?surgery and all that malarkey. We shall cross that bridge when we come to it and I have the other blood test results to get through first! Flipping heck. I am allowing myself a small HURRAH though
> 
> Thankfully I'm only at work two days this week and two days next week...then one the week after, so I have a nice amount of time not there, which I am looking forward to. Thanks everyone for being so kind with all of this droning on that I've been doing xx


That's wonderful news, I'm so pleased for you!!! Sorry to hear about the prolapsed disc though, hopefully they will be able to do something to make you more comfortable?


----------



## immum

How lovely you managed to go for a ride @Ringypie!
@Mrs Funkin well done for getting out on Sunday, it was awful, we didn't even go out on our bikes, went to Costa for coffee and cake instead! Good news from the mri, that sounds very positive. Pity about the disc though, but that can be fixed. I have a leaking disc in my back, which is quite flat because it has less fluid in it. Apparently it's like an annular disc tear but not quite as bad. Strangely running is no problem, but hoovering is a different story!
Anyway, we did our usual 6.4 miles on Thursday and last night, it was too warm last night though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh bliss of bliss! I'm not running tonight, work was "nicely busy" (IYKWIM) and the tea is in the slow cooker. 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Boxer123

Managed to get in 5km today also wrangled boxers so my step count is showing 10 miles. The PITA dog walking company was out today so we had to massively re route. Two walkers and loads of dogs all over the place no control grrr. And she once told me I should be eating my dinner before Loki to establish my pack leader role. Grumble over.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin glad the news so far was okish

I'm running tomorrow and then nothing planned until school finishes and I've slept.

3 days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ten miles @Boxer123 - great work, I walked about 20 yards


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ten miles @Boxer123 - great work, I walked about 20 yards


PM your address and I will send boxers to you tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I think they'd have Oscar as a snack


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! I think they'd have Oscar as a snack


I think Oscar would whoop them into shape in no time they have a healthy fear of cats!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, luckily I'd made arrangements with a pal to run together this morning or I'd have stayed in bed! Flipping heck, it was SO windy. We had to have a different route due to aforementioned wind, force 8 again...URGH! Still, managed 4.4 miles, which I was pleased with. 

Now watching another Christmas film, my third of the day  I love the Christmas24 channel, it's like Mills and Boon books in a film, hehe. I'm such a soppy date.


----------



## Boxer123

4 mile lunch time trot today. It's a lot nicer out there. Got back to sleepy boys they have had a busy couple of days. Back on the reports now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, nothing to do with running...but popping in with a full tummy (salmon & crab, with caviar! Then venison, then part of a "deconstructed chocolate bar"...and some fizz too) to say hello. Walked to the restaurant and back (5k return journey) which after a spectacularly hideous day at work was much needed.

Here I am in my new Christmas blouse. My favourite kitty is the one with the turkey leg in front of him I think


----------



## immum

Lovely picture @Mrs Funkin.
6 miles last night. Quite frankly I just couldn't be bothered with the last half mile. It was very windy and felt like the first 3 miles and last 2 miles were full into the wind, and I was too hot, and it was late and I wanted my tea!


----------



## Boxer123

Sounds fun @Mrs Funkin although not sure about Caviar. It is hard this time of year @immum well done for getting out some runs all I can think about is my dinner or lunch.?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My life revolves around food. Honestly. It's ridiculous! I've just put a casserole in the slow cooker for tonight...yum.

@Boxer123 the caviar was delicious, I love how it sort of pops under the pressure of your tongue against the roof of your mouth. Only a tiny bit.

My tummy is regretting all the rich food though, most churny on my run - 3.5 miles planned around the headwind again. Husband went windsurfing instead.

Now to wrap pressies for Oscar's vet and drop them down.

Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles in the rain this evening it’s getting dark very early. Done my wrapping up and am under a blanket.


----------



## Boxer123

Got my Strava year summary!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 457567
> Got my Strava year summary!


I got me be too, was pleasantly surprised. Going to record all my dog walking next year too to get a complete total x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just short of 2 years since I started running and cracked the 35min 5k.
It was on the road and flat but who cares 

Super happy, now to keep going to do the same on the trails!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

HURRAH! @MissKittyKat that is awesome  Well done, great way to end the year.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat all the hard work has paid off.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Thanks guys, it's given me a bit of a boost definitely.

I know I'm getting better on the trails too x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, just before we went out running this morning we noticed that Oscar had a problem with his bottom left fang, it's all sticky-out (we think it must have happened when he clonked into Human Daddy in the middle of the night in the week, jumping on the bed)...so I was somewhat distracted on my run. Didn't even do 4 miles in total, including our club 5k. Home and rang the Vet, he's eating and everything, so he will go in on Tuesday to be seen - I wonder if it might fall out on it's own (which would be better than him having a GA with all of his problems). He does look a touch glum though - and I am gutted that an accident has done this  I didn't want any money anyway, good job really


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, just before we went out running this morning we noticed that Oscar had a problem with his bottom left fang, it's all sticky-out (we think it must have happened when he clonked into Human Daddy in the middle of the night in the week, jumping on the bed)...so I was somewhat distracted on my run. Didn't even do 4 miles in total, including our club 5k. Home and rang the Vet, he's eating and everything, so he will go in on Tuesday to be seen - I wonder if it might fall out on it's own (which would be better than him having a GA with all of his problems). He does look a touch glum though - and I am gutted that an accident has done this  I didn't want any money anyway, good job really


Poor Oscar I hope it sorts itself out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 I'd really just like to have a week or two without any dramas! 

Oh look, Christmas is cancelled....!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Boxer123 I'd really just like to have a week or two without any dramas!
> 
> Oh look, Christmas is cancelled....!


I'm in the vet so much they recognise my voice when I call !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're not the only one  I took pressies yesterday for Oscar's vet, his extra-helpful receptionist and the lady that puts all his claims into PP - that's how often we are there, haha.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, just before we went out running this morning we noticed that Oscar had a problem with his bottom left fang, it's all sticky-out (we think it must have happened when he clonked into Human Daddy in the middle of the night in the week, jumping on the bed)...so I was somewhat distracted on my run. Didn't even do 4 miles in total, including our club 5k. Home and rang the Vet, he's eating and everything, so he will go in on Tuesday to be seen - I wonder if it might fall out on it's own (which would be better than him having a GA with all of his problems). He does look a touch glum though - and I am gutted that an accident has done this  I didn't want any money anyway, good job really


Oh poor Oscar! Hope his fang gets sorted without too much upset!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Ringy  xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, just before we went out running this morning we noticed that Oscar had a problem with his bottom left fang, it's all sticky-out (we think it must have happened when he clonked into Human Daddy in the middle of the night in the week, jumping on the bed)...so I was somewhat distracted on my run. Didn't even do 4 miles in total, including our club 5k. Home and rang the Vet, he's eating and everything, so he will go in on Tuesday to be seen - I wonder if it might fall out on it's own (which would be better than him having a GA with all of his problems). He does look a touch glum though - and I am gutted that an accident has done this  I didn't want any money anyway, good job really


Hope Oscar is ok.
Gizmo head butted a worktop as a kitten, learning how to jump.
He knocked his fang out, luckily is was the baby one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm, that was interesting weather! We ran to the care home that husband’s auntie is in to drop a card...and a bit more...and ended up doing 8.4 miles. We had a hailstorm, two torrential downpours and a pretty vile headwind. So I felt justified having a slice of toast, butter and marmalade after my usual breakfast. Mind you, that kind of comment is why I’m fat...!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm, that was interesting weather! We ran to the care home that husband's auntie is in to drop a card...and a bit more...and ended up doing 8.4 miles. We had a hailstorm, two torrential downpours and a pretty vile headwind. So I felt justified having a slice of toast, butter and marmalade after my usual breakfast. Mind you, that kind of comment is why I'm fat...!


You are not fat @Mrs Funkin ! It is crazy weather today the headwind caught me out.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles today wanted to go longer but yesterday was a bit of an emotionally charged day and I ran out of juice. Saw a peacock. Very muddy I wish it would have a break from raining.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @Boxer123 - I definitely am less fat than I was but I sadly am still too padded  Not currently got any motivation to try to be any less padded wither, haha.

Well done on your 10 miles, great work.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 @Mrs Funkin well done.

I only managed just over a mile this morning, think my Pilates session (lots of planks) and run yesterday have caught up with me! I certainly know where my core muscles are today 

@Ringypie I hope you are feeling ok, last session next week? X


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 @Mrs Funkin well done.
> 
> I only managed just over a mile this morning, think my Pilates session (lots of planks) and run yesterday have caught up with me! I certainly know where my core muscles are today
> 
> @Ringypie I hope you are feeling ok, last session next week? X


Yes thank goodness.... Christmas Eve  then I hope and pray no more chemo. I will still have to have the antibody treatment, how long for depends on what they find when I have my op (28 January). Will also find out if I have to have radiotherapy. I just want this hell to be over with. At the moment I am struggling so much with what the future will bring, hoping for a call back as I've asked if I can have some counselling.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Yes thank goodness.... Christmas Eve  then I hope and pray no more chemo. I will still have to have the antibody treatment, how long for depends on what they find when I have my op (28 January). Will also find out if I have to have radiotherapy. I just want this hell to be over with. At the moment I am struggling so much with what the future will bring, hoping for a call back as I've asked if I can have some counselling.


Youre just being brave knowing that you need someone to talk too, so many people can't even do this. X


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Yes thank goodness.... Christmas Eve  then I hope and pray no more chemo. I will still have to have the antibody treatment, how long for depends on what they find when I have my op (28 January). Will also find out if I have to have radiotherapy. I just want this hell to be over with. At the moment I am struggling so much with what the future will bring, hoping for a call back as I've asked if I can have some counselling.


I hope you get a call back soon @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Youre just being brave knowing that you need someone to talk too, so many people can't even do this. X


I've had MH problems in the past and cbt worked well for me so I'm quite self aware - I used to be able to manage it by going for a run. Sadly I can't do that at the moment and I know it's really toxic to be worrying and fretting and imagining the worst. My head keeps telling me this is it and I won't be here in a few years which totally breaks me. I need help to stop these thoughts.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. I know how easy it is to let things spiral in your brain, especially in the small hours. I won’t say “try not to worry” as that’s ridiculous....what I will say is try to find a way to manage the worries. I’m sure you’ve tried all the tricks like writing things down, I see you’re doing some colouring, some mindfulness around things you routinely do like the joy of eating your favourite thing. I am concentrating on all the positives for you: last chemo on Thursday, then the bastard will be physically gone by the end of January, moving forward, getting through the next treatment phase - each step being a step closer to getting back to your normal life. A long life with your beloved husband and furries. 

Much love winging its way to you - no doubt aided by the force 8 winds we have once again...! xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I've not gone running today. My back and neck are very sore and I'm exhausted...therein lies the path to injury. If it would stop raining, then I'd go for a walk but I CBA to do that either...

Hope some of you have got out there


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just got back from our local "estate/deer" park. It was lovely, not a soul in sight. Woody and I had a great time, a shame we didn't see any Fallow deer.

Another 5k and 37 something mins, Woody was on form. I totally had the wrong trainers on 

It's one of those places I've wanted to walk around for so long and never made it but I'll definitely be going again and hopefully find a 5k circular route which doesn't involve getting lost!


----------



## Boxer123

5.5 miles with Loki today. He was on best behaviour a lady thought he was a puppy he was so friendly. It is horrendously muddy here took me ages to sort the house out after.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A short 1.2 miles today but glad I got out.

Giving up with the Fitbit versa though the connected GPS is just rubbish! Only used it because my £20 secondhand Fitbit surge wasn't charged!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I was up and at 'em early this morning to get the turkey (got the last "normal" turkey that M&S had to offer...she said more tomorrow but I'm at work tomorrow and Thursday and didn't want to run the risk of not getting one and leaving it until Christmas Eve!) and then when I got home, husband had finished his turbo ride in the garage and we headed out for a run. Just over four miles, it was nice though. Then the Vet at 10:30 and finally a 3-ish mile walk with the pal I helped do C25K (but she can't run again at the moment). Ironing, made dinner for tonight and tomorrow night, usual chores...oh and I may have eaten some mini stollen and a mince pie whilst watching the 1981 version of Clash of the Titans this afternoon  

All in all, quite a nice day. Sending festive love to you all from the seaside (finally! A day without force 8 winds!).


----------



## Ringypie

Wishing all my virtual running friends a very happy Christmas. Thank you for being there and listening to my non running related rants!!
I hope 2021 is a happier year for us all xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sending festive love winging all around the country (and over the seas too!) and wishing you all a peaceful Christmas. I hope that you all get the chance to do something that you enjoy and have some downtime too. 

I look forward to 2021 being kinder to everyone - but especially to our lovely Ringy, who I hope more than ANYTHING manages to get running again as soon as possible. 

Lots of love xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Wishing all my virtual running friends a very happy Christmas. Thank you for being there and listening to my non running related rants!!
> I hope 2021 is a happier year for us all xx


And to you @Ringypie have a relaxing day x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Merry Christmas all.

Have the best day you can as all the nice memories are the ones to remember.

Thankyou all for the encouragement with my running stuff this year too. Who know where 2021 will take me other than new trainers a s sparkly leggings!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Merry Christmas all.
> 
> Have the best day you can as all the nice memories are the ones to remember.
> 
> Thankyou all for the encouragement with my running stuff this year too. Who know where 2021 will take me other than new trainers a s sparkly leggings!


And to you @MissKittyKat


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Christmas morning run for us. Obviously no parkrun for us (first time since 2006, when we were given the tops we are wearing in the picture. It's tradition to wear them every year, there were only 150 made)...anyway 4.6 miles including calling for our friends for the last group run for a while.










I've cried three times this morning already. I'm a wreck. I wish you all a peaceful day xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Christmas morning run for us. Obviously no parkrun for us (first time since 2006, when we were given the tops we are wearing in the picture. It's tradition to wear them every year, there were only 150 made)...anyway 4.6 miles including calling for our friends for the last group run for a while.
> 
> View attachment 458263
> 
> 
> I've cried three times this morning already. I'm a wreck. I wish you all a peaceful day xx


Have a lovely Xmas @Mrs Funkin thats a gorgeous picture.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Christmas morning run for us. Obviously no parkrun for us (first time since 2006, when we were given the tops we are wearing in the picture. It's tradition to wear them every year, there were only 150 made)...anyway 4.6 miles including calling for our friends for the last group run for a while.
> 
> View attachment 458263
> 
> 
> I've cried three times this morning already. I'm a wreck. I wish you all a peaceful day xx


Lovely pic @Mrs Funkin I hope you enjoy the rest of your day and don't feel too upset xx


----------



## Ringypie

Look what hubby got me for Christmas!! If this isn't incentive to get my fitness back I don't know what is!!








I feel very spoiled!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Look what hubby got me for Christmas!! If this isn't incentive to get my fitness back I don't know what is!!
> View attachment 458303
> 
> I feel very spoiled!!


What a great gift well done hubby.


----------



## immum

Happy Christmas to you all. I see everyone is running well at the moment. Last chemo done @Ringypie ! Well done getting through that and good luck for the next stage of treatment. You'll be testing that Garmin in no time.
Didn't run Monday as it was really wet and windy, though typically it stopped raining just as we sat down to eat. Tuesday was a much nicer evening, only did 5.2 miles as my back was aching after doing all my wrapping. 6.5 miles last night, it was bitter! I was well wrapped up though and did get quite warm after a few miles. Couldn't feel my face at the end though!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Happy Christmas to you all. I see everyone is running well at the moment. Last chemo done @Ringypie ! Well done getting through that and good luck for the next stage of treatment. You'll be testing that Garmin in no time.
> Didn't run Monday as it was really wet and windy, though typically it stopped raining just as we sat down to eat. Tuesday was a much nicer evening, only did 5.2 miles as my back was aching after doing all my wrapping. 6.5 miles last night, it was bitter! I was well wrapped up though and did get quite warm after a few miles. Couldn't feel my face at the end though!


Well done for getting out there!! It's blumming freezing down here at the moment!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooooh @Ringypie what a lucky woman you are! Incentive indeed


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh @Ringypie what a lucky woman you are! Incentive indeed


Isn't it beautiful! I feel very spoiled. We've had a really lovely day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, beginner's error this morning by staying in bed half an hour too long and missing the window of "no wind" opportunity! By the time I got up, the wind was up to a force 5...so I went slightly inland and then home down the Prom. Little warm up, 5k, little cool down.

You'll be glad to know I've only cried once today so far @Ringypie and that was at The Repair Shop just, hehe.

We are preparing for Storm Bella, so my route tomorrow will depend on the weather. Hope you are all okay


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, beginner's error this morning by staying in bed half an hour too long and missing the window of "no wind" opportunity! By the time I got up, the wind was up to a force 5...so I went slightly inland and then home down the Prom. Little warm up, 5k, little cool down.
> 
> You'll be glad to know I've only cried once today so far @Ringypie and that was at The Repair Shop just, hehe.
> 
> We are preparing for Storm Bella, so my route tomorrow will depend on the weather. Hope you are all okay


Glad you are a bit less teary today and well done with your run! It's blowing terribly here already. Stay safe overnight and tomorrow xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Given that I’ve been awake for over an hour listening to the storm (force 11 at 3:20 “violent storm” on the Beaufort Scale), I might give my run a miss today....depends if it blows through but currently not showing much sign of abating. I dread to think of the damage it’s caused in the garden


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Given that I've been awake for over an hour listening to the storm (force 11 at 3:20 "violent storm" on the Beaufort Scale), I might give my run a miss today....depends if it blows through but currently not showing much sign of abating. I dread to think of the damage it's caused in the garden


It's been noisy here but looks like it will pass. I'm going to try and get out later after I drop my sister off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s calmed a lot but still tipping down, I’ll assess when it’s light


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's calmed a lot but still tipping down, I'll assess when it's light


Just got back from walking the boys a bit windy but nice.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I waited for it to stop raining then headed out. Ended up avoiding the fields they would have been like treacle!
Lovely new 10k route completed though and it was just a matter of going through the water.

It's amazing how quickly your feet warm back up 

Nice steady pace all the way.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I waited for it to stop raining then headed out. Ended up avoiding the fields they would have been like treacle!
> Lovely new 10k route completed though and it was just a matter of going through the water.
> 
> It's amazing how quickly your feet warm back up
> 
> Nice steady pace all the way.
> 
> View attachment 458722
> View attachment 458723


That's not running that's swimming  
3 miles today for me. Nice weather now but very wet and muddy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, well I assessed and decided I wasn't going out as I'd slept so badly and my neck was sore. So I went to M&S to get a few bits and when I got back I re-assessed and went out for 5k. It was SO busy on the Prom I almost wish I hadn't bothered...but it's sunny and not too windy now, so I'm glad I went really. I do wish though that those with woofers would put them on leads when it's so busy, especially when mixed with some very wobbly on new bikes children!


----------



## Boxer123

5.2 miles today very chilly but a good pace the whole way. We didn’t get the snow forecast I was quite relieved I can’t run in snow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with the husband, 4 and a smidge miles but my Garmin went loopy which is annoying. 

It was a bit chilly, then running home there was a complete wind shift, followed by rain. Most odd. 

Hope you’re all doing okay. Ringy, I hope you’re not feeling too icky this morning xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Same 4 and something miles this morning, on my own though, and about three minutes quicker. Clearly the husband was slowing me down haha! Must go and have some breakfast, as going for a walk with a pal at 11am (maybe three miles). I've just weighed myself too...oops! Perhaps I should walk more like 300 miles  In my womanly defence, I do feel like I may get a period soon after 175 days, so I'm hoping some weight gain is down to that and not just the cheese. Hehe.

It started snowing when I was out, so that was nice. We've been having an argument on our running club FB page about the tier 4 exercise guidelines...I've had to stop reading it now as I have The Rage.

Keep safe and warm everyone. I'm hoping that you will awake feeling a little better this morning @Ringypie xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Well done for getting out @Mrs Funkin I've had that many arguments with my family about the rules I give up.

5 miles for me this morning lovely day but biting cold.


----------



## immum

Very cold 6.5 miles last night. Started snowing a bit just as we started but didn't last long. Cycled 9 miles Saturday and Sunday too trying to burn off some of those extra calories but I don't think it's having much effect!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m starting to feel better!! Spent some time in the field with Ringy sorting out the electric fence this morning. Really hoping that by the end of the week I’ll feel up to a gentle walk! Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm starting to feel better!! Spent some time in the field with Ringy sorting out the electric fence this morning. Really hoping that by the end of the week I'll feel up to a gentle walk! Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


That's good news @Ringypie I'm glad your feeling on the mend.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just a short 10mins this morning and just under a mile. Prior to this we had been set some drills to do by our canicross instructor, they were actually quite hard.

Woody got confused as he wasn't sure why I kept running up and down the same 20m but did join in!


----------



## Boxer123

3 incredibly cold miles today minus 1 crazy cold.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Was freeeeezing! I did my last run of 2020 in a socially distanced way with my best running pal (besides husband, obv, but YKWIM)  Just over 5 miles...making a total of 1145 miles for the year, so 3.1miles per day average.

Funny year really, have had some great runs, got to target weight at fat club (photo is parkrun in May 2018 and then this summer), but beyond that...not much else. Let's hope 2021 brings us all lots of running adventures!


----------



## Ringypie

Can you guess what I did today??? I went for my first walk in SEVEN WEEKS!!!!! Only a mile and a half and I did do a real little cry of happiness. I cannot tell you how amazing it was!!! Time to slowly start building up - definitely don’t have the energy to run yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh RINGY!!!!!!!!!! A mile and a half is fabulous. 

That is bloody BRILLIANT! I'm so chuffed for you....I'm watching Call the Midwife and already crying, so the fact that some extra tears might have leaked out is neither here nor there  

*does a little dance of glee around the lounge*


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Can you guess what I did today??? I went for my first walk in SEVEN WEEKS!!!!! Only a mile and a half and I did do a real little cry of happiness. I cannot tell you how amazing it was!!! Time to slowly start building up - definitely don't have the energy to run yet.


Amazing job well done I'm glad you got out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hubby and I went out early this morning before the Prom got too busy and ran to the pier and back, so just over 5k - enough for today for me. 

Happy New Year to all of my virtual running buddies  May 2021 bring us all much joy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh RINGY!!!!!!!!!! A mile and a half is fabulous.
> 
> That is bloody BRILLIANT! I'm so chuffed for you....I'm watching Call the Midwife and already crying, so the fact that some extra tears might have leaked out is neither here nor there
> 
> *does a little dance of glee around the lounge*


Not going to lie. I sobbed with happiness a few times! It was wonderful xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Amazing job well done I'm glad you got out.


It was just amazing!! A bit chilly but lovely and bright.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Can you guess what I did today??? I went for my first walk in SEVEN WEEKS!!!!! Only a mile and a half and I did do a real little cry of happiness. I cannot tell you how amazing it was!!! Time to slowly start building up - definitely don't have the energy to run yet.





Ringypie said:


> Not going to lie. I sobbed with happiness a few times! It was wonderful xx





Ringypie said:


> It was just amazing!! A bit chilly but lovely and bright.


This is just AMAZING. The wonderful world around is can be so invigorating x


----------



## Boxer123

10.4 miles today. Everyone seems to be back to social distancing properly which is good. It’s still very cold I’m finding that is making me more hungry than normal. I didn’t drink enough this morning so felt a bit dehydrated need to work on that.


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k today but with some hill drills, yuk. I choose a hill which I did the same drills on when started canicrossing. The difference was huge, actually managing to do the hill 3 times just showed that training works!

Birthday 10k tomorrow, just me and Woody instead of the race it was meant to be x

Take care all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh what a lovely photo of Woody - it must be so cool to be able to run with your woofer 

Great work @MissKittyKat and @Boxer123!

We did a little warm-up, then the 5k as usual...this time running to Screwfix to collect a spanner (Oh I go to all the best places!) then just under three miles home, so 6.5 miles all told. I felt HORRIFIC on my 5k, a freezing cold headwind and I'm feeling a bit chesty, so was a bit slower this morning as I was struggling to get enough air in. I actually felt like I was fighting every, single step of the way. It was awful!

We've been de-Christmassing the house the past day or so, I've just put on our tree lights for the last time this season and we are watching the final Christmas film of the season too, as I am too shattered to do any more jobs.


----------



## Boxer123

I do love Woody @MissKittyKat.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone!! I had another walk today, same distance. This time with my lovely Ringo by my side. It was lovely!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done everyone!! I had another walk today, same distance. This time with my lovely Ringo by my side. It was lovely!!


How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I do love Woody @MissKittyKat.


Me too 

We are very lucky he found us x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How are you feeling @Ringypie ?


Not too bad, sadly at the moment a mile and a half walking is enough.... but I keep telling myself it's only 9 days since my last chemo so be patient!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to yooooouuu,
Happy birthday dear Ringy,
Happy birthday toooooo yooooooooouuuuuu 

Have a lovely day @Ringypie xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Happy birthday to you,
> Happy birthday to yooooouuu,
> Happy birthday dear Ringy,
> Happy birthday toooooo yooooooooouuuuuu
> 
> Have a lovely day @Ringypie xxx
> 
> View attachment 459262


Aww thank you!!

I think @MissKittyKat and I share a birthday so wishing you a wonderful day too! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh! You do? *ahem cough clears throat for more early morning singing*

Happy birthday to you,
Happy birthday to yooooouuu,
Happy birthday dear MissKittyCat,
Happy birthday toooooo yooooooooouuuuuu

Have a super day @MissKittyKat


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday @Ringypie and @MissKittyKat i hope you are spoilt.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin @Boxer123 thankyou for the birthday messages.

@Ringypie hope you have a lovely day too . Also think we are the same age?

I've just got back home,

















I do think I'm regressing in years and getting more silly!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin @Boxer123 thankyou for the birthday messages.
> 
> @Ringypie hope you have a lovely day too . Also think we are the same age?
> 
> I've just got back home,
> 
> View attachment 459284
> View attachment 459285
> 
> 
> I do think I'm regressing in years and getting more silly!


Well done great way to spend lockdown birthday.


----------



## Boxer123

Another 10 miles for me today wasn't going to go that far but me and the boxers had an epic 11 hour sleep last night and I feel energetic. Walked them for an hour at the field then headed out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running for me today, I’m feeling decidedly under the weather. Most odd. I feel totally exhausted despite only working one day in the last ten days. Hmmm. 

Glad you’ve had nice runs this morning


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> No running for me today, I'm feeling decidedly under the weather. Most odd. I feel totally exhausted despite only working one day in the last ten days. Hmmm.
> 
> Glad you've had nice runs this morning


Hope you are ok x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Mrs Funkin @Boxer123 thankyou for the birthday messages.
> 
> @Ringypie hope you have a lovely day too . Also think we are the same age?
> 
> I've just got back home,
> 
> View attachment 459284
> View attachment 459285
> 
> 
> I do think I'm regressing in years and getting more silly!


I think we are, 42 today? I hope you're having a lovely day!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> No running for me today, I'm feeling decidedly under the weather. Most odd. I feel totally exhausted despite only working one day in the last ten days. Hmmm.
> 
> Glad you've had nice runs this morning


Oh no hope you feel better very soon!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I think we are, 42 today? I hope you're having a lovely day!


Yes, proper birthday twinny, 42 here too


----------



## Boxer123

Hope you feel better soon @Mrs Funkin sometimes you just need a duvet day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel snotty, have the start of a cough too (which is annoying as if I’m not careful as without fail it goes to a chest infection). I did my lateral flow test on Friday and it was negative. It’s the reason I’ve not run today as it’s a very cold northerly wind and fighting to get breath in again like yesterday wouldn’t do me any good. 

Just watched the USA gymnastics Netflix thing about the abuse by the team doctor. Wow. Well worth a watch if you’ve an hour or so free.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel snotty, have the start of a cough too (which is annoying as if I'm not careful as without fail it goes to a chest infection). I did my lateral flow test on Friday and it was negative. It's the reason I've not run today as it's a very cold northerly wind and fighting to get breath in again like yesterday wouldn't do me any good.
> 
> Just watched the USA gymnastics Netflix thing about the abuse by the team doctor. Wow. Well worth a watch if you've an hour or so free.


Go careful do you get Covid tested at work.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do twice weekly lateral flow tests - which aren’t brilliantly accurate, if you get a positive result on this then you still need a proper test. I’m Tuesday and Friday


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do twice weekly lateral flow tests - which aren't brilliantly accurate, if you get a positive result on this then you still need a proper test. I'm Tuesday and Friday


Didn't know they called them that learn something every day.


----------



## immum

Well done all, especially @Ringypie for getting out and walking.
Happy birthday also to @Ringypie and @MissKittyKat . Hope you had a great day.
There must be something in the air @Mrs Funkin , I've struggled the last few runs with a really tight chest, which I never normally get. No other symptoms at all. I wondered if it was the cold air but I haven't had a problem before. Ran Thursday, thought we'd get out in daylight for a change and brave the fields. Chest really bad after the first hill, but settled enough for me to carry on. Fields were very muddy, OH slipped over and ended up covered in mud! Surprisingly the woods were not as muddy as expected, so managed 6.2 miles in all, bit slower than normal due to having to walk some of the muddy bits.
Strava tells me I ran 648 miles in 2020! Really pleased with that.


----------



## lullabydream

Happy Birthday to @MissKittyKat and @Ringypie

I have just caught up with this thread, after a few months away from the forum so missed your diagnosis and hearing you are kicking cancer's butt @Ringypie Can u just say that from where I stand, listening/reading you are one hell of a superwoman walking over a mile. I haven't had chemo but have had sepsis and pneumonia (at different times) both give your body a right kicking and takes ages to recover but no one really explains this especially after sepsis treatment. Neither I would say are as bad as chemo and I remember thinking wow I can hardly walk anywhere you going out and walking over a mile you go girl! To me you have definitely walked the mountain.
I am half way reading your thread in Cat Chat, seeing how much those gorgeous cats are helping, and Ringy too it's lovely. My thoughts are with you.

So sorry to disrupt this running thread, but hey its all about achievements and well birthdays today!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well done all, especially @Ringypie for getting out and walking.
> Happy birthday also to @Ringypie and @MissKittyKat . Hope you had a great day.
> There must be something in the air @Mrs Funkin , I've struggled the last few runs with a really tight chest, which I never normally get. No other symptoms at all. I wondered if it was the cold air but I haven't had a problem before. Ran Thursday, thought we'd get out in daylight for a change and brave the fields. Chest really bad after the first hill, but settled enough for me to carry on. Fields were very muddy, OH slipped over and ended up covered in mud! Surprisingly the woods were not as muddy as expected, so managed 6.2 miles in all, bit slower than normal due to having to walk some of the muddy bits.
> Strava tells me I ran 648 miles in 2020! Really pleased with that.


Thank you!!
I seem to remember last year when we had some very cold dry days I struggled with my chest a bit too. Hope it sorts itself out and you feel better soon.
Well done on your mileage!!


----------



## Ringypie

lullabydream said:


> Happy Birthday to @MissKittyKat and @Ringypie
> 
> I have just caught up with this thread, after a few months away from the forum so missed your diagnosis and hearing you are kicking cancer's butt @Ringypie Can u just say that from where I stand, listening/reading you are one hell of a superwoman walking over a mile. I haven't had chemo but have had sepsis and pneumonia (at different times) both give your body a right kicking and takes ages to recover but no one really explains this especially after sepsis treatment. Neither I would say are as bad as chemo and I remember thinking wow I can hardly walk anywhere you going out and walking over a mile you go girl! To me you have definitely walked the mountain.
> I am half way reading your thread in Cat Chat, seeing how much those gorgeous cats are helping, and Ringy too it's lovely. My thoughts are with you.
> 
> So sorry to disrupt this running thread, but hey its all about achievements and well birthdays today!


Aww thank you for the kind words!! Xx


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> Aww thank you for the kind words!! Xx


You are welcome, as I say I can't relate to chemo but it must be hundred times worse than sepsis and pneumonia, and I was why can't I walk anywhere without feeling exhausted drained and that was going at a snails pace.. Till my GP said both times 6 month recovery. I felt OK though, just my body wasn't if that makes sense, so you are blooming superwoman in my opinion.


----------



## Ringypie

lullabydream said:


> You are welcome, as I say I can't relate to chemo but it must be hundred times worse than sepsis and pneumonia, and I was why can't I walk anywhere without feeling exhausted drained and that was going at a snails pace.. Till my GP said both times 6 month recovery. I felt OK though, just my body wasn't if that makes sense, so you are blooming superwoman in my opinion.


Gosh I'm not sure... sepsis is so awful and pneumonia too. You're amazing being a runner after going through all that.
The chemo makes me tired but by the end of each 3 week cycle I'd be feeling almost like me again albeit a bit weak. It will be a long time before I'm running like I was - but that's ok I have a year and 3 months to get fit for London 2022!!


----------



## lullabydream

Ringypie said:


> Gosh I'm not sure... sepsis is so awful and pneumonia too. You're amazing being a runner after going through all that.
> The chemo makes me tired but by the end of each 3 week cycle I'd be feeling almost like me again albeit a bit weak. It will be a long time before I'm running like I was - but that's ok I have a year and 3 months to get fit for London 2022!!


Sadly I don't run but lurk on this thread as the achievements and inspiration from everyone on her is so uplifting, that it's my favourite place to read and congratulate in General chat.

You will definitely rock the marathon. I know how much hard work you put in to train for it last year, to be cancelled.

Am sure the whole of here as in General Chat and Cat Chat will behind you, and am positive nearer the time Dog Chatters will be routing for you too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still no running for me today but I do feel a bit better this evening. Good job really as I’m back at work tomorrow. 

Husband has asked if I’ll run every day again now the new lockdown (ha!) has been announced, like I did in March as we could only go out once per day...not sure really.


----------



## immum

6.2 miles last night. Cold, wet and windy! Chest felt a lot better, not 100%, but not bad, so hopefully back to normal soon. Managed a slightly better time than usual too, which was good.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Still no running for me today but I do feel a bit better this evening. Good job really as I'm back at work tomorrow.
> 
> Husband has asked if I'll run every day again now the new lockdown (ha!) has been announced, like I did in March as we could only go out once per day...not sure really.


I find running everyday is a bit to much pressure. I like the odd lazy day although I still have to wrangle boxers.


----------



## Boxer123

Back to work yesterday so struggling with time again managed 2.5 miles today. I can’t wait for the summer means an earlier start longer days.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Back to work yesterday so struggling with time again managed 2.5 miles today. I can't wait for the summer means an earlier start longer days.


Me to, the light is slowly coming to us. I'm starting to notice or on my morning walks.

I've got something new to obsess over, Fitbit now record your oxygen saturation levels , in a similar way to a finger oximeter so I can now see my daily average! Not sure it's a good think would was interested to see if it improves, as I've started to take iron tablets consistently again.

I had to turn off the sleep monitor because it was freaking me out how little sleep I appeared to have!!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Me to, the light is slowly coming to us. I'm starting to notice or on my morning walks.
> 
> I've got something new to obsess over, Fitbit now record your oxygen saturation levels , in a similar way to a finger oximeter so I can now see my daily average! Not sure it's a good think would was interested to see if it improves, as I've started to take iron tablets consistently again.
> 
> I had to turn off the sleep monitor because it was freaking me out how little sleep I appeared to have!!!!!


I have quite a simple garmin only records the basics. I know how much sleep I've had by my grumpy levels.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I have quite a simple garmin only records the basics. I know how much sleep I've had by my grumpy levels.


Ha. OH would say that's the best way to measure tiredness levels.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A wrist oximeter isn't particularly accurate @MissKittyKat - I wouldn't read too much into it. Your HB would have to be pretty low for it to have an effect on your SPO2 (which it obviously might be, I don't know!)...hopefully if you are feeling symptomatic, you've also had your B12, ferritin and folate levels checked too 

No running for me yet, hopefully Friday, unless I feel energetic after work tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha. OH would say that's the best way to measure tiredness levels.


I slept terribly last night I feel horrible today. Boris needs to come on earlier than 8pm with his waffle.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> A wrist oximeter isn't particularly accurate @MissKittyKat - I wouldn't read too much into it. Your HB would have to be pretty low for it to have an effect on your SPO2 (which it obviously might be, I don't know!)...hopefully if you are feeling symptomatic, you've also had your B12, ferritin and folate levels checked too
> 
> No running for me yet, hopefully Friday, unless I feel energetic after work tomorrow!


Yeah, did think it wouldnt be particularly accurate just another thing for me to look at.

Yep had all the things checked on and off since being 18 when found out Hb was low (after trying to donate blood)!

It's generally a result of being female so the sooner that stops the better. Totally crap at taking the iron stuff, too many yucky side effects!

I know it's really bad but because I didn't know and then being crap, I don't notice if I feel different/better.

Certainly not noticed when started running, do notice when I haven't drunk enough though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you tried things like Spatone or Floradix @MissKittyKat ? They are kinder on the tummy than FeSO4 - but if your Hb is very low you would need a therapeutic dose of iron, as opposed to a "top up". You can have some of my red cells if you'd like, I have WAY too many...hence more investigations.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh yes, meant to do a health update, as I had a call with haematology yesterday. The update is that Kings have (apparently) run out of reagent to do the test they need to do. The test I had taken weeks and weeks ago. So either 1) they really have or 2) they are using it as an excuse to do more tests as something isn’t right but don’t want to worry me until they definitely know. So I’m no further forward...and no spinal referral as yet either. I have another appt scheduled when hopefully the results will be back and I’ll ask again about the referral.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes, meant to do a health update, as I had a call with haematology yesterday. The update is that Kings have (apparently) run out of reagent to do the test they need to do. The test I had taken weeks and weeks ago. So either 1) they really have or 2) they are using it as an excuse to do more tests as something isn't right but don't want to worry me until they definitely know. So I'm no further forward...and no spinal referral as yet either. I have another appt scheduled when hopefully the results will be back and I'll ask again about the referral.


Hopefully the results will be back soon. I think not knowing anything is the worst.

Hugs x


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh yes, meant to do a health update, as I had a call with haematology yesterday. The update is that Kings have (apparently) run out of reagent to do the test they need to do. The test I had taken weeks and weeks ago. So either 1) they really have or 2) they are using it as an excuse to do more tests as something isn't right but don't want to worry me until they definitely know. So I'm no further forward...and no spinal referral as yet either. I have another appt scheduled when hopefully the results will be back and I'll ask again about the referral.


Thats so frustrating!! I hope you get some answers soon. It's horrible waiting and worrying isn't it. I still have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Had another nice walk with hubby today, another mile and a half. I could have gone further but we needed to get back as we were on our lunch break. 
Worked out I have to do almost 2 miles every day if I am to complete the Welsh Coast Path challenge.... so frustrating - it was all going so well! Still going to try for it though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome Ringy  You can do it, I have every faith in you! 

I felt up to going for a run tonight....but I got home from work much too late. Started 40 minutes early, no lunch again and finished 90 minutes late....we are worn down with it all. Working two hours extra every day, for not even a thank you, is wearing us out. I'll try again tomorrow for a run. I was hoping to run every day from Friday as I'm off next week, but I might be having my third lot of annual leave this year cancelled....or some of it, anyway. Sigh. 

Oh well, if I can run that will be good


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome Ringy  You can do it, I have every faith in you!
> 
> I felt up to going for a run tonight....but I got home from work much too late. Started 40 minutes early, no lunch again and finished 90 minutes late....we are worn down with it all. Working two hours extra every day, for not even a thank you, is wearing us out. I'll try again tomorrow for a run. I was hoping to run every day from Friday as I'm off next week, but I might be having my third lot of annual leave this year cancelled....or some of it, anyway. Sigh.
> 
> Oh well, if I can run that will be good


I do feel for you and your colleagues, it's just awful. I hope we start seeing the affect of lockdown soon - but I guess it's going to take a good few weeks  must admit I am feeling a bit worried about my op - but they have said so far cancer ops aren't being cancelled down here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s currently for us only level three and four elective surgeries that are being cancelled, all else is still going, so fingers crossed it’s the same where you are too, Ringy.

I’ve been awake for hours, brain swirling! Need to get out for a run tomorrow to clear my head. First another day at the mad house  

Have a good day everyone, hope you can get out for your one episode of allowable exercise.


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear that @Mrs Funkin about your annual leave are staff shortages having a knock on effect ?

I have everything crossed for you it goes ahead @Ringypie what a worry. I should hope you are priority.


----------



## Boxer123

Quick 5km today gosh it was cold I had a thermal top, jacket and gloves on. Now eating cake yummy.


----------



## Ringypie

Feeling good today and it was lovely and bright so combined our walk with putting Ringo to bed. It was just lovely, 2.75 miles and still feeling good when I got home, although starving!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Feeling good today and it was lovely and bright so combined our walk with putting Ringo to bed. It was just lovely, 2.75 miles and still feeling good when I got home, although starving!!


I feel like the cold makes me more hungry.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like the cold makes me more hungry.


Definitely!! I'm always more starving in the winter.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my! I actually ran  hurrah! It was so lovely to get out even though it was freezing. End of the Prom and back with D, 4.2 miles. 

I’ve got my first covid vaccination booked for Monday. Hoping it doesn’t make me feel too grotty - I’m really only having it to try to assist in the move to getting back to normal. 

Hope you can get out for a walk today again Ringy. Wrap up though! Brrrrrr! Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## immum

OMG it was cold last night! 6.5 miles, not too icy thank goodness, but absolutely bitter. Saying that my top half was warm enough, was even sweating a bit when I got home, but my bum cheeks and thighs were numb with cold! Why is it the fat bits get coldest, they're supposed to be better insulated! I still prefer this weather to the heat though, even though it took a onesie, dressing gown, blanket, hottie and a cup of tea to thaw me out.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> OMG it was cold last night! 6.5 miles, not too icy thank goodness, but absolutely bitter. Saying that my top half was warm enough, was even sweating a bit when I got home, but my bum cheeks and thighs were numb with cold! Why is it the fat bits get coldest, they're supposed to be better insulated! I still prefer this weather to the heat though, even though it took a onesie, dressing gown, blanket, hottie and a cup of tea to thaw me out.


Yep I had a cold butt yesterday my leggings are to thin I think.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> OMG it was cold last night! 6.5 miles, not too icy thank goodness, but absolutely bitter. Saying that my top half was warm enough, was even sweating a bit when I got home, but my bum cheeks and thighs were numb with cold! Why is it the fat bits get coldest, they're supposed to be better insulated! I still prefer this weather to the heat though, even though it took a onesie, dressing gown, blanket, hottie and a cup of tea to thaw me out.


Even down here it was chilly! I wore leggings under double layer trakkie bottoms, a t shirt, fleece, hoodie and down jacket to walk down to Ringo, and the cold seeped through all that that a little, even walking I was only just comfortable rather than too warm!


----------



## Ringypie

Another little walk today. Only 1.75 miles.... the road to recovery is a slow frustrating one but I can’t risk overdoing it at the moment!
I am so grateful for quiet Devon lanes, I hardly saw anyone while I was out.


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's so cold, I've left all the running until the weekend but I did try a new class today our canicross instructor (who is also a PT) is doing online, HIIT The Barre.

I get to pretend I'm like a ballerina, just a very uncoordinated one!


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles today very chilly. Got to walk the boxers then will finish watching The Serpent


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor it was chilly this morning, pretty slippery underfoot on the Prom but the roads around were even more slippery. Did my usual warm up, club 5k, cool down. 

Now tidying up the hundreds of cat food pouches/tins in the utility...and ignoring the other couple of hundred pouches in the garage...


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k this morning with Mr Woodles, foggy to start which I wasn't expecting then nice sun. I was expecting less mud as thought it may have frozen over the last few days. It's clearly started to thaw again as it was pretty deep in







places!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi Woody  Did you have a nice run with your mum? Hope so.


----------



## Ringypie

Cor it was cold today!! No walking for me today as I rode Ringo, which was absolutely lovely except when we turned for home we also turned into the icy wind! I’m very grateful to be back at home with a hot water bottle and cuppa!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it’s stunningly gorgeous out, quite cold and still very slippery underfoot. My quads are blinking killing me! I think it’s a combo of five days off running, feeling generally exhausted in myself, then running Fri, Sat, Sun on a slippery surface. Consequently I only did five miles, my quads told me they didn’t want to do anymore. 

Be careful if you’re out, it’s skiddy!


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles off road today couldn't have picked a more muddy route. Not to icy here @Mrs Funkin just damp. Feeling quite anxious at the moment and find a good run really helps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cripes, what a quagmire! Anxiety management through running is the best kind of management  Hope it's helped xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went out for a dogless 5k this evening as I didn't do my long run at the weekend. Did a run I've done before so I could see any improvement and it has some steady inclines which I need to keep practicing.

Pretty consistent pace and 30 seconds faster.

I found it really interesting watching my shadow as I ran, very little head and shoulder movement which I think is good but my head definitely tilts to one side!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought of you earlier @MissKittyKat as I was driving home I saw a lady being "assisted" in her pace by her pooch on a harness 

I dragged myself out for 3 and a quarter miles, my quads are wrecked! Such a painful run - but I desperately wanted to go in case I feel rubbish tomorrow or the next day now I've had my Covid vaccination. So far the only side effect is a slightly tender arm.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought of you earlier @MissKittyKat as I was driving home I saw a lady being "assisted" in her pace by her pooch on a harness
> 
> I dragged myself out for 3 and a quarter miles, my quads are wrecked! Such a painful run - but I desperately wanted to go in case I feel rubbish tomorrow or the next day now I've had my Covid vaccination. So far the only side effect is a slightly tender arm.


I think I am the only person who is not assisted by their dog  he does way too many sniffs and wees for that but when we're going pace is good, even better when we can run in a pack!

I'm quite good at jogging on the spot now as if I stop it's game over!

All good fun x


----------



## Boxer123

Only two miles today it’s so hard to squeeze in with work and boxer wrangling.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No miles for me, my arm is screwed after my jab and I am starting to feel really crappy, so I suspect no running for a few more days. Yuck! I'm trying to not moan about it though as it's nothing compared to what Ringy is going through and be thankful I've had it but I do feel vommy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No miles for me, my arm is screwed after my jab and I am starting to feel really crappy, so I suspect no running for a few more days. Yuck! I'm trying to not moan about it though as it's nothing compared to what Ringy is going through and be thankful I've had it but I do feel vommy.


Oh no hopefully you will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> No miles for me, my arm is screwed after my jab and I am starting to feel really crappy, so I suspect no running for a few more days. Yuck! I'm trying to not moan about it though as it's nothing compared to what Ringy is going through and be thankful I've had it but I do feel vommy.


Oh no I hope it doesn't last too long and that you feel better very soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel properly pathetic, I had to have some paracetamol for my arm. Honestly, hopeless.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel properly pathetic, I had to have some paracetamol for my arm. Honestly, hopeless.


We had to have vaccinations before we went to Mauritius on our honeymoon... we had to have a few and they did us on both arms. Neither hubby or I could move our arms properly after - getting mugs out of the cupboard was a challenge, not good as we were both dying for a cuppa! I seem to remember them being awfully sore. I hope you can rest up a bit and that the pain doesn't last long!


----------



## Ringypie

Ringo and I took our exercise together today. I walked him out in hand like a big dog. We had a lovely time and managed 2 miles. Not far for him but plenty for me at the moment! Love him so much!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I bet Ringo is just happy to be with you too  How lovely to have had a walk with him.

I ran a very slow 5k, with my arm jarring with every step. I was lulled into a false sense of security as it felt much better this morning. Ah well, done now. I’m having less reaction so far to this jab than I’ve ever had to any other previously thought. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

Glad you and Ringo got out @Ringypie. No running for me today to busy had a nice 5km woodland walk with the boys. Do deer bark ?


----------



## immum

Sorry to hear about your arm @Mrs Funkin , hope it improves asap. I'm with @Ringypie on this, had holiday jabs years ago in both arms and could only move them from the elbows down for several days! I used to flinch every time someone came near me in case they brushed against my arm. I had to wear a lab coat at work and getting that on and off was agonising.
Anyway, didn't run Monday, was raining and very windy, though typically the rain stopped as soon as I'd eaten. Last night was much nicer, though, lovely and crisp and no wind at all. 6.1 miles and managed 10min/mile pace for the first time since being back running on the roads, so really pleased with that.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I bet Ringo is just happy to be with you too  How lovely to have had a walk with him.
> 
> I ran a very slow 5k, with my arm jarring with every step. I was lulled into a false sense of security as it felt much better this morning. Ah well, done now. I'm having less reaction so far to this jab than I've ever had to any other previously thought.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


He does enjoy a walk. I chat away to him and I swear he understand most of what I say to him. But then he's had me chuntering away to him for almost 19 years now so he's had plenty of time to learn 

Well done for getting out for a run with your arm! Glad your reaction hasn't been too bad - I hope it stays that way and the soreness goes soon too.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Glad you and Ringo got out @Ringypie. No running for me today to busy had a nice 5km woodland walk with the boys. Do deer bark ?


Sounds lovely. And yes deer do make barking noises!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Sorry to hear about your arm @Mrs Funkin , hope it improves asap. I'm with @Ringypie on this, had holiday jabs years ago in both arms and could only move them from the elbows down for several days! I used to flinch every time someone came near me in case they brushed against my arm. I had to wear a lab coat at work and getting that on and off was agonising.
> Anyway, didn't run Monday, was raining and very windy, though typically the rain stopped as soon as I'd eaten. Last night was much nicer, though, lovely and crisp and no wind at all. 6.1 miles and managed 10min/mile pace for the first time since being back running on the roads, so really pleased with that.


Well done on your 10min mile pace, that's really good!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sounds lovely. And yes deer do make barking noises!


I thought it might be it really scared loki. It's so quiet there in the mornings to muddy for the hordes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep the deer make quite a range of noises...one memorable night I ran one way round Richmond Park, husband ran the other way, with a view to seeing how far I could get...not far was the answer as the deer were so scary as soon as we met we headed out the nearest gate to the road!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I thought it might be it really scared loki. It's so quiet there in the mornings to muddy for the hordes.


It's nice to find somewhere quiet isn't it! I was a bit disgruntled with how busy the lanes were with walkers when Ringo and I were out on Sunday. Normally we might see one or two dog walkers max but there were lots of families out. I was glad to be well above them on Ringo, and sorry no you can't stroke my horse!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's nice to find somewhere quiet isn't it! I was a bit disgruntled with how busy the lanes were with walkers when Ringo and I were out on Sunday. Normally we might see one or two dog walkers max but there were lots of families out. I was glad to be well above them on Ringo, and sorry no you can't stroke my horse!!


He needs a coat like Loki's ! It's our social distancing coat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did a five mile run this morning to collect my Slimming World magazine from the consultant's porch  I do like to combine a run with an errand, saves me spending 20 minutes driving down later for what isn't really an essential journey either. My arm was definitely much much better this morning too, so that's good. It was not fast (10:35 miling) but that was okay considering how I've been feeling. Hubby came with me on his bike, as otherwise he won't get fresh air today as he'd done his exercise in a bike race on the turbo this morning in the garage  

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

Glad your on the mend @Mrs Funkin. I managed 3 miles today after a 4 mile walk wrangling boxers. It was so windy horrible the first few miles. Already in my pjs.


----------



## immum

Another nice evening last night, bit drizzly but ok. 6.2 miles, feel like I'm struggling a bit especially on hills, which is annoying because it's my favourite weather so I want to enjoy it. It was another fast run (for me anyway!), just a fraction under 10min/mile this time, which is great, but might be why I'm finding it harder going. I don't know why we've suddenly started going a bit faster though, it's not intentional!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Another nice evening last night, bit drizzly but ok. 6.2 miles, feel like I'm struggling a bit especially on hills, which is annoying because it's my favourite weather so I want to enjoy it. It was another fast run (for me anyway!), just a fraction under 10min/mile this time, which is great, but might be why I'm finding it harder going. I don't know why we've suddenly started going a bit faster though, it's not intentional!


I find if I increase the pace it gets a bit harder but then that pace becomes normal if that makes sense.


----------



## Boxer123

5km today I was trotting along listening to a bit of Diana Ross when I heard a jingling I looked down and was being chased by a puppy so had to run back to find his puffed out owner chasing his dog chasing me. Beautiful day but forecast more ran tomorrow boo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a 5 mile walk with my pal...she's hoping that in the next week or two she will be able to try to run again, hurrah!  It was a lovely afternoon but very busy on the Prom, which slowed our pace for the final couple of miles. That's my excuse anyway...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! I timed that completely wrong. Sat watching the weather station data from the sailing club and the wind was building, it was still raining, so I thought what the heck, I might as well go, it’s not going to get any better. I honestly couldn’t have timed it any worse. Never mind, done now but I’m freeeeeeeeezing. Barely managed 4 miles including the club 5k...brutal headwind with icy rain. Sometimes you just have to get out - unfortunately we have to be careful here as when it brightens up, the world and it’s wife pile down to the Prom, so it’s often better to just go in the grim weather with barely anyone out there. 

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! I timed that completely wrong. Sat watching the weather station data from the sailing club and the wind was building, it was still raining, so I thought what the heck, I might as well go, it's not going to get any better. I honestly couldn't have timed it any worse. Never mind, done now but I'm freeeeeeeeezing. Barely managed 4 miles including the club 5k...brutal headwind with icy rain. Sometimes you just have to get out - unfortunately we have to be careful here as when it brightens up, the world and it's wife pile down to the Prom, so it's often better to just go in the grim weather with barely anyone out there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.


Well done for getting out @Mrs Funkin ! We are having a sofa day.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.5 miles this morning and a mile walk to warm down. It was great fun.

















Slow and steady as was doing more hill practice which was a little interesting on the down! Woody free ran them as I didn't want to go sledding 

Was lots of fun though.

The walk back was bitter as the wind picked up and felt like icicles were stabbing into my thighs!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.5 miles this morning and a mile walk to warm down. It was great fun.
> 
> View attachment 460205
> View attachment 460206
> 
> 
> Slow and steady as was doing more hill practice which was a little interesting on the down! Woody free ran them as I didn't want to go sledding
> 
> Was lots of fun though.
> 
> The walk back was bitter as the wind picked up and felt like icicles were stabbing into my thighs!


I'm so jealous of all this snow it's grim here


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cute leggings @MissKittyKat 

I said exactly the same about my thighs, the rain with the freezing gale force wind made it feel like icy needles jabbing in me. I'm mostly warm now - but my hands are still cold.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cute leggings @MissKittyKat
> 
> I said exactly the same about my thighs, the rain with the freezing gale force wind made it feel like icy needles jabbing in me. I'm mostly warm now - but my hands are still cold.


I did a fitness Pilates session when I got home and then soaked in the bath, all snuggled again now


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ha! I timed that completely wrong. Sat watching the weather station data from the sailing club and the wind was building, it was still raining, so I thought what the heck, I might as well go, it's not going to get any better. I honestly couldn't have timed it any worse. Never mind, done now but I'm freeeeeeeeezing. Barely managed 4 miles including the club 5k...brutal headwind with icy rain. Sometimes you just have to get out - unfortunately we have to be careful here as when it brightens up, the world and it's wife pile down to the Prom, so it's often better to just go in the grim weather with barely anyone out there.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.


Well done!! I hope you are all snuggled up and warm now.
I had my exercise on Ringo today. Was very nice as I had a socially distanced ride with my friend. We thought we were going to get soaked - a dark cloud chased us on the way out and as we turned for home it caught us. Luckily it was only very light drizzle and stopped pretty quickly.
The only down side of this is I'm no further along the Welsh coast path!!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 3.5 miles this morning and a mile walk to warm down. It was great fun.
> 
> View attachment 460205
> View attachment 460206
> 
> 
> Slow and steady as was doing more hill practice which was a little interesting on the down! Woody free ran them as I didn't want to go sledding
> 
> Was lots of fun though.
> 
> The walk back was bitter as the wind picked up and felt like icicles were stabbing into my thighs!


Ohhh that looks cold!! I hope it wasn't too slippery underfoot!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ohhh that looks cold!! I hope it wasn't too slippery underfoot!


My trail shoes did their job so it was ok. Less slippy than some of the mid I've ran in recently x


----------



## Boxer123

12 miles this morning mostly off road. Lovely and sunny today. Got to go boxer wrangling now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @Boxer123


Thank you @Mrs Funkin i so enjoy my Sunday long run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After I had to stop my run attempt yesterday morning, I didn’t think I’d be able today but we went out early and my body held up today (unlike yesterday) and we did four miles. 

Husband says I’m a “Friday job”. I think he’s right.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> After I had to stop my run attempt yesterday morning, I didn't think I'd be able today but we went out early and my body held up today (unlike yesterday) and we did four miles.
> 
> Husband says I'm a "Friday job". I think he's right.


Sorry to hear you had to abort on Sunday, well done for getting out again and I hope you are feeling ok now.

Ringo and I walked out for a mile this morning before work. Was nice - the rain held off mostly.


----------



## immum

@MissKittyKat the snow looks lovely. I love running in snow when its fresh, it's not slippy at all until it gets slushy and refreezes. Sadly no snow round here, literally just a few flakes that stopped after 5 mins.
Rather windy and too warm last night. Struggled on the hills, chest is tight aagain but not as bad as it was, so had to slow down a bit. Thought I wouldn't manage more than 4 miles but carried on and and after 4.5 miles suddenly felt really good! Wierd. 6.5 miles altogether, pace back to normal thank goodness!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh goody. Awake all through the night and fell asleep at 6am...so up later than I wanted but managed to get out the door to meet my pal for a run at 9am. Once again, howling winds, pouring rain...5.2 miles done though. Cant say it was exactly pleasant. Nice to get out though. 

I finally have an update re: my bloods after haematology telephone consultation yesterday and I have good blood news. All the bloods for the mutations came back normal (hurrah), so I don’t have primary polycythemia (double hurrah as that’s a PITA). I just have the MGUS thing - which just means lifelong monitoring of my bloods ready for if anything changes to myeloma - and the blood clotting disorder which we already knew. So it’s all the best it could be, still have stuff to monitor but could have been a lot worse. I have a phone consult about my neck next week, so that’s the next hurdle to cross, but one thing at a time and all that  I’m really pleased. 

If you’re going out, wrap up against storm Christoph, he’s really not very pleasant!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goody. Awake all through the night and fell asleep at 6am...so up later than I wanted but managed to get out the door to meet my pal for a run at 9am. Once again, howling winds, pouring rain...5.2 miles done though. Cant say it was exactly pleasant. Nice to get out though.
> 
> I finally have an update re: my bloods after haematology telephone consultation yesterday and I have good blood news. All the bloods for the mutations came back normal (hurrah), so I don't have primary polycythemia (double hurrah as that's a PITA). I just have the MGUS thing - which just means lifelong monitoring of my bloods ready for if anything changes to myeloma - and the blood clotting disorder which we already knew. So it's all the best it could be, still have stuff to monitor but could have been a lot worse. I have a phone consult about my neck next week, so that's the next hurdle to cross, but one thing at a time and all that  I'm really pleased.
> 
> If you're going out, wrap up against storm Christoph, he's really not very pleasant!


Yay good news a big stress off. I'm going out for a break time run. It's hideous I need a kick up the butt !


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles today in the storm actually quite pleasant as it wasn’t as cold.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh goody. Awake all through the night and fell asleep at 6am...so up later than I wanted but managed to get out the door to meet my pal for a run at 9am. Once again, howling winds, pouring rain...5.2 miles done though. Cant say it was exactly pleasant. Nice to get out though.
> 
> I finally have an update re: my bloods after haematology telephone consultation yesterday and I have good blood news. All the bloods for the mutations came back normal (hurrah), so I don't have primary polycythemia (double hurrah as that's a PITA). I just have the MGUS thing - which just means lifelong monitoring of my bloods ready for if anything changes to myeloma - and the blood clotting disorder which we already knew. So it's all the best it could be, still have stuff to monitor but could have been a lot worse. I have a phone consult about my neck next week, so that's the next hurdle to cross, but one thing at a time and all that  I'm really pleased.
> 
> If you're going out, wrap up against storm Christoph, he's really not very pleasant!


Oh that's good news, so relieved for you!! Xx


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles again today it's getting cold again. Also had a lovely walk this morning. I hope everyone is staying well. Anyone else having problems sleeping? I am normally sleepy by 9 and drop off quick but wake up in the night and it takes ages to get back off. I am having such vivid dreams about being in crowds.

Anyway here is a picture of loki somewhere over the rainbow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 460588
> 3 miles again today it's getting cold again. Also had a lovely walk this morning. I hope everyone is staying well. Anyone else having problems sleeping? I am normally sleepy by 9 and drop off quick but wake up in the night and it takes ages to get back off. I am having such vivid dreams about being in crowds.
> 
> Anyway here is a picture of loki somewhere over the rainbow.


Gorgeous x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out tonight, needed to have an hour not thinking about much. So spent the time trying to run with my head up and shoulders back!

Wow, it really made a different and no achey back.

2.7miles run and mile walk.

Best bud enjoyed smelling the animals in the dark, there were some ahhhhh moments


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Been out tonight, needed to have an hour not thinking about much. So spent the time trying to run with my head up and shoulders back!
> 
> Wow, it really made a different and no achey back.
> 
> 2.7miles run and mile walk.
> 
> Best bud enjoyed smelling the animals in the dark, there were some ahhhhh moments
> 
> View attachment 460589


Looks fun wish I could run in the dark.


----------



## immum

Much cooler last night, and the wind had dropped thank goodness. Felt better than the last few runs and the hill was ok, chest not tight, so ran a comfortable 6.1 miles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, it's Saturday morning, so it's time for the weekly club 5k! I tried really hard and was a bit miffed not to squeak in under 26 minutes...I did 26:01 for the 5k. Rats and double rats. I just couldn't hold my pace well enough in the final mile  I was annoyed with myself over it. There was one patch on the Prom that was so icy I nearly went a cropper though. 

At least it's not raining today. I was happy to get out after work the past couple of mad days!


----------



## Boxer123

Icy today @Mrs Funkin ! 5 miles for me but had to go careful didn't want to go over. I'm hoping to get out tomorrow the weather is looking dodgy possibly snow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just got back from a dogless 10k road run. Thought it was going to be cold so had my winter leggings on and layers and was very sweaty. Had steam coming from my shoes which was due to going through a stream, in part!

5k of Fartlek and 5k as steady as I could. 10mins faster that my trails 10k which was really surprising as there were still inclines, just don't think they were as steep x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Not sure I can even call that a run but it was a 5k something! Not enjoyable but didn't give up either.

Free ran Woody so finished by taking some pics and videos of him which is always fun x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Not sure I can even call that a run but it was a 5k something! Not enjoyable but didn't give up either.
> 
> Free ran Woody so finished by taking some pics and videos of him which is always fun x
> View attachment 460810


I dare not run today in case I fall over. Gearing up to get the boys out again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Hideous wind and rain when I properly woke up. Was umming and ahhing about even going...but went with husband after he’d finished his turbo session in the garage and we’d waited for the next band of rain to pass. Managed five miles at just under 10s, which was plenty for my legs after yesterday’s exertions! 

Had yesterday’s efforts put well and truly into perspective watching a video from a South African triathlete this morning...where he did 28:10 for 10k. Almost twice as fast as I was yesterday! I know I’m not fast but heck....that is seriously speedy for a triathlete!


----------



## Guest

So, I was at my virtual WeightWatchers meeting tonight, and the theme was about what we tell ourselves and believe about ourselves, particularly looking at exercise.

I shared with the group that I've always wanted to be 'a runner', but I was the kid who came last in cross country, every year, and I've failed at running so many times that I've labelled myself someone who just can't run, and every time I try and fail it just reinforces that. As I was hearing these words come out of my mouth, I actually started to well up (luckily as it was virtual no one noticed!). The stories I tell myself about my fitness are so, so negative. In my head, running 5k is about as likely as flying to the moon.

But what if I could? I've got two legs and, yes, I'm carrying extra weight but not so much that I can't move my lardy butt. It might take me a year, it might take me two years (because it's never going to happen in 8 weeks!!!). What if I start telling myself that I'm 'a runner'?

So after my WW session ended I gathered up Elliot and off we went for Week 1, Day 1 of the C25k. I had to giggle when I realised that Elliot had to slow down for my running segments!  My goal is 3 sessions this week - and I'm already 1 down. I know from past experience(s) that I'm going to want to quit after a couple of weeks, but I'm hoping by joining you lovely people here I might be able to find a way to push through and be 'a runner'.

And a practical question - how do you all carry phone and keys while you're running?


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> So, I was at my virtual WeightWatchers meeting tonight, and the theme was about what we tell ourselves and believe about ourselves, particularly looking at exercise.
> 
> I shared with the group that I've always wanted to be 'a runner', but I was the kid who came last in cross country, every year, and I've failed at running so many times that I've labelled myself someone who just can't run, and every time I try and fail it just reinforces that. As I was hearing these words come out of my mouth, I actually started to well up (luckily as it was virtual no one noticed!). The stories I tell myself about my fitness are so, so negative. In my head, running 5k is about as likely as flying to the moon.
> 
> But what if I could? I've got two legs and, yes, I'm carrying extra weight but not so much that I can't move my lardy butt. It might take me a year, it might take me two years (because it's never going to happen in 8 weeks!!!). What if I start telling myself that I'm 'a runner'?
> 
> So after my WW session ended I gathered up Elliot and off we went for Week 1, Day 1 of the C25k. I had to giggle when I realised that Elliot had to slow down for my running segments!  My goal is 3 sessions this week - and I'm already 1 down. I know from past experience(s) that I'm going to want to quit after a couple of weeks, but I'm hoping by joining you lovely people here I might be able to find a way to push through and be 'a runner'.
> 
> And a practical question - how do you all carry phone and keys while you're running?


I think a lot of people have negative feelings towards running often because at school we were asked to run with no training so obviously couldn't do it. I couldn't run further than the end of the round when I started. Walk breaks are your friend.

I wear a vest for running to carry water, phone and keys. But you can just get an arm band which goes at the top of your arm for phones and keys.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @McKenzie and welcome 

Well done on signing up for C25k - it's a great program. I did something similar back in 2006 (before it was invented, I did the Runners World beginner 5k program...but essentially the same thing). I did it because my husband had started to run 5k on a Saturday morning at Bushy Park Time Trial - which later became parkrun - and I saw a photo of myself looking revoltingly fat.

I've had good years and bad years with running. I'm currently in a good phase because in spring 2019 I decided I wanted to get back under 30 mins for 5k again and the easiest way was to lose weight. So I did that with SW.

I carry a single door key (so no jingling) in my shorts or leggings zip pocket. I rarely take a phone but if I do I have a thing called a SpyBelt to carry it in, there are tonnes of running belts on the market.

When you've done a session, come and "report in" - it's running accountability in the same way as needing to weigh in for your virtual WW meeting is accountability. If you run, you're a runner. Simple. Pace doesn't matter. In my mind there's no difference of pace making you a jogger or a runner. The simplicity of running is what I like the most. Yes, as you get into it, you can buy more and nicer kit but essentially a pair of trainers suitable for running and a sports bra if you're a woman are all you need to begin.

Imagine how chuffed you'll be when you complete your first 5k  WHEN, not if


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and “it’s never going to happen eight weeks”? You might surprise yourself. Remember this program has been going a long time and been tested by lots of people. I did it with a pal as company for her a couple of years ago and she took nine weeks, not eight, well and truly surprised herself though. Try not to write yourself off before you’ve given yourself the chance to be awesome!


----------



## Dimwit

McKenzie said:


> but I was the kid who came last in cross country, every year, and I've failed at running so many times that I've labelled myself someone who just can't run, and every time I try and fail it just reinforces that. As I was hearing these words come out of my mouth, I actually started to well up (luckily as it was virtual no one noticed!). The stories I tell myself about my fitness are so, so negative. In my head, running 5k is about as likely as flying to the moon.


@McKenzie I am the same. At school I was always rubbish at running, and I also had undiagnosed exercise-induced asthma so when i struggled to even run 400m my teachers just thought I was really unfit 
BUT, I really want to be able to run and I need to do some form of exercise. There are lots of reason why running is difficult for me - mainly arthritis in my toes making even walking very painful, tendon problems in my knee caused by changing my gait to compensate for the arthritis etc. but I feel like I need to give it a good go.
So, I have ordered some ridiculously expensive trainers which will give my feet the right support and downloaded the C25K app and now I just need to pull on my brave pants and get going. 
I am planning to go early mornings when it is still fairly dark to reduce the number of people who have to see me wobbling very slowly round the park...


----------



## Boxer123

Dimwit said:


> @McKenzie I am the same. At school I was always rubbish at running, and I also had undiagnosed exercise-induced asthma so when i struggled to even run 400m my teachers just thought I was really unfit
> BUT, I really want to be able to run and I need to do some form of exercise. There are lots of reason why running is difficult for me - mainly arthritis in my toes making even walking very painful, tendon problems in my knee caused by changing my gait to compensate for the arthritis etc. but I feel like I need to give it a good go.
> So, I have ordered some ridiculously expensive trainers which will give my feet the right support and downloaded the C25K app and now I just need to pull on my brave pants and get going.
> I am planning to go early mornings when it is still fairly dark to reduce the number of people who have to see me wobbling very slowly round the park...


Go for it it will be hard at first but one day you will realise you enjoy it. Please don't be self conscious I always think of Monica in friends tapdancing.

Teacher; you at the back your doing it all wrong.
Monica: At least I'm doing it !

I ran Brighton marathon with a friend. She has lost 5 stone and has now run an ultra a couple of years ago she could barely get up the stairs.


----------



## Guest

Thank you everyone! I'll try to reply to everything because I really appreciate the support.



Boxer123 said:


> I think a lot of people have negative feelings towards running often because at school we were asked to run with no training so obviously couldn't do it. I couldn't run further than the end of the round when I started. Walk breaks are your friend.


Gosh that's so true. What made it worse was my only female cousin on one side, who went to my school and was the same age as me, was a natural runner and always won everything. It made my failure as a runner so much worse!



Mrs Funkin said:


> Hi @McKenzie and welcome
> 
> Well done on signing up for C25k - it's a great program. I did something similar back in 2006 (before it was invented, I did the Runners World beginner 5k program...but essentially the same thing). I did it because my husband had started to run 5k on a Saturday morning at Bushy Park Time Trial - which later became parkrun - and I saw a photo of myself looking revoltingly fat.
> 
> I've had good years and bad years with running. I'm currently in a good phase because in spring 2019 I decided I wanted to get back under 30 mins for 5k again and the easiest way was to lose weight. So I did that with SW.
> 
> I carry a single door key (so no jingling) in my shorts or leggings zip pocket. I rarely take a phone but if I do I have a thing called a SpyBelt to carry it in, there are tonnes of running belts on the market.
> 
> When you've done a session, come and "report in" - it's running accountability in the same way as needing to weigh in for your virtual WW meeting is accountability. If you run, you're a runner. Simple. Pace doesn't matter. In my mind there's no difference of pace making you a jogger or a runner. The simplicity of running is what I like the most. Yes, as you get into it, you can buy more and nicer kit but essentially a pair of trainers suitable for running and a sports bra if you're a woman are all you need to begin.
> 
> Imagine how chuffed you'll be when you complete your first 5k  WHEN, not if


Thank you for the support  I like the look of the SpyBelts - might need to get one of those! I will definitely come and report in after each 'run' - being positive and calling it a run even though at this point there's more walking than running!



Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and "it's never going to happen eight weeks"? You might surprise yourself. Remember this program has been going a long time and been tested by lots of people. I did it with a pal as company for her a couple of years ago and she took nine weeks, not eight, well and truly surprised herself though. Try not to write yourself off before you've given yourself the chance to be awesome!


Hmm not sure about that one! I've tried the C25K before and made a fairly good go of it a few years ago, but got stuck around week 3 or 4 (can't remember which) when it jumped up suddenly. My baseline cardio fitness is pretty poor. BUT you never know so I will give it my best shot!



Dimwit said:


> @McKenzie I am the same. At school I was always rubbish at running, and I also had undiagnosed exercise-induced asthma so when i struggled to even run 400m my teachers just thought I was really unfit
> BUT, I really want to be able to run and I need to do some form of exercise. There are lots of reason why running is difficult for me - mainly arthritis in my toes making even walking very painful, tendon problems in my knee caused by changing my gait to compensate for the arthritis etc. but I feel like I need to give it a good go.
> So, I have ordered some ridiculously expensive trainers which will give my feet the right support and downloaded the C25K app and now I just need to pull on my brave pants and get going.
> I am planning to go early mornings when it is still fairly dark to reduce the number of people who have to see me wobbling very slowly round the park...


Oh good, we can pull our big girl pants on together. I also have asthma and 400m would be hard for me too - but I think it's because I WAS really unfit rather than the asthma :Hilarious

When I went out last night around the streets it was so busy - we had a crazy hot day so I guess everyone stayed inside until it was cooler. My face goes REALLY red when I attempt to run and two groups of people stopped me during my walking bits to admire Elliot so it was a bit embarrassing! But I'm telling myself that being overweight and unfit is embarrassing too, so meh!



Boxer123 said:


> Go for it it will be hard at first but one day you will realise you enjoy it. Please don't be self conscious I always think of Monica in friends tapdancing.
> 
> Teacher; you at the back your doing it all wrong.
> Monica: At least I'm doing it !
> 
> I ran Brighton marathon with a friend. She has lost 5 stone and has now run an ultra a couple of years ago she could barely get up the stairs.


Wow, that's amazing!!! I don't need to be able to run a marathon or an ultra! I feel like if I can one day run 5k it might be one of the biggest accomplishments of my life! And I'm not being dramatic either!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual “end of the Prom and back” 4.25 miles this morning. My legs were weary but managed to stay under 10s - I have a couple of days at work now so probably no running but it depends how shattered I am


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> So, I was at my virtual WeightWatchers meeting tonight, and the theme was about what we tell ourselves and believe about ourselves, particularly looking at exercise.
> 
> I shared with the group that I've always wanted to be 'a runner', but I was the kid who came last in cross country, every year, and I've failed at running so many times that I've labelled myself someone who just can't run, and every time I try and fail it just reinforces that. As I was hearing these words come out of my mouth, I actually started to well up (luckily as it was virtual no one noticed!). The stories I tell myself about my fitness are so, so negative. In my head, running 5k is about as likely as flying to the moon.
> 
> But what if I could? I've got two legs and, yes, I'm carrying extra weight but not so much that I can't move my lardy butt. It might take me a year, it might take me two years (because it's never going to happen in 8 weeks!!!). What if I start telling myself that I'm 'a runner'?
> 
> So after my WW session ended I gathered up Elliot and off we went for Week 1, Day 1 of the C25k. I had to giggle when I realised that Elliot had to slow down for my running segments!  My goal is 3 sessions this week - and I'm already 1 down. I know from past experience(s) that I'm going to want to quit after a couple of weeks, but I'm hoping by joining you lovely people here I might be able to find a way to push through and be 'a runner'.
> 
> And a practical question - how do you all carry phone and keys while you're running?


You can do it. I'm not a runner either but have now been running for the last two years  I'm still slow and Woody never breaks a trot unless he sees a deer or rabbit and then I just hang on for dear life!

I have moments were I feel proud (like my dogless 10k on Saturday) and then the rest of the time I sort of like it! Definitely prefer the trails though. I've always walked and hiked so this is just a different way of exploring.

Racing is fun too and I just don't take it too seriously.

One thing I've learnt is you don't necessarily loose weight (or maybe that's because I eat too much cake) but my body shape has changed loads.

This is the backpack I use.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Geila-Hydr...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Boxer123

2 miles today to much ice I couldn’t run properly I hate frozen snow it’s made me grumpy.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> You can do it. I'm not a runner either but have now been running for the last two years  I'm still slow and Woody never breaks a trot unless he sees a deer or rabbit and then I just hang on for dear life!
> 
> I have moments were I feel proud (like my dogless 10k on Saturday) and then the rest of the time I sort of like it! Definitely prefer the trails though. I've always walked and hiked so this is just a different way of exploring.
> 
> Racing is fun too and I just don't take it too seriously.
> 
> One thing I've learnt is you don't necessarily loose weight (or maybe that's because I eat too much cake) but my body shape has changed loads.
> 
> This is the backpack I use.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Geila-Hydr...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


That's so funny, I think Elliot was wondering what on earth was going on :Hilarious

I've just ordered a Spibelt, as it will be good for general dog walking too if I don't feel like taking my backpack. It's pink


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @McKenzie I love my Spibelt, it's seen me through many races and my virtual marathon last year. It hold loads and really doesn't bounce around.


----------



## Guest

Accountability post: Ready to do run 2 of 3 for the week, but as it's currently 35 degrees at nearly 6pm, it's not going to happen tonight 

Will be setting my alarm and doing it first thing tomorrow - no excuses. Will check in here after :Smug


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @McKenzie that's roasting! I didn't realise you were on that side of the world  a pal of mine in Sydney put a picture of her car temp and it was 48 degrees...she likes it though, mad woman!


----------



## Boxer123

That's hot @McKenzie i can't run in the heat ! Does it get cooler in the morning?


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey @McKenzie that's roasting! I didn't realise you were on that side of the world  a pal of mine in Sydney put a picture of her car temp and it was 48 degrees...she likes it though, mad woman!


I'm in NZ, we don't get quite as hot as our neighbours over the ditch thankfully! I am not a fan of summer though.



Boxer123 said:


> That's hot @McKenzie i can't run in the heat ! Does it get cooler in the morning?


I think our low is about 17 tonight so should be ok if I get out around 6am.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I'm in NZ, we don't get quite as hot as our neighbours over the ditch thankfully! I am not a fan of summer though.
> 
> I think our low is about 17 tonight so should be ok if I get out around 6am.


I have to go out that time in the summer I really struggle with it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Accountability post: Ready to do run 2 of 3 for the week, but as it's currently 35 degrees at nearly 6pm, it's not going to happen tonight
> 
> Will be setting my alarm and doing it first thing tomorrow - no excuses. Will check in here after :Smug


Well done for planning when you are going to go. On the South Coast (UK) t
Last summer we had temps of over 30 but not that hot. I would go out at 5am when it was still just ok. I saw some gorgeous morning though x


----------



## Guest

Well, I did it. Although I'm pretty sure I wouldn't have if I hadn't already committed to it here!

It wasn't too bad, although a couple of the running bits got cut short as I was crossing roads, picking up poop etc. But plenty to get my heart rate up, get me sweating and give me a beet-red face! It will be much easier when my Spibelt comes rather than holding my phone in my hand.

So I'm calling that "I'm a runner: Day 2" :Angelic


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @McKenzie you are now one of us.

3.5 miles today for me and 4 yesterday. Luckily all the snow has gone so I can one again run without skating.


----------



## immum

@McKenzie and @Dimwit, welcome! I am not a natural runner but force myself out. I have always been fit so it was a bit easier to get used to. Once you get used to running and find your rhythm it gets better. I have been running for nearly 10 years now, I have good and bad patches but still go out. Ran my first (and probably last!) half marathon last year!
So last night was ice-free finally but drizzly and very warm. Quite comfortable 6.1 miles. I don't like running on the "wrong" day! Monday and Thursday are running days and I like to stick to the routine. Obviously it's not always possible with the weather. My week is now all messed up and the worst thing is I now think it's Friday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had a nice little trot this morning. Couldn't go when I normally would as was waiting for the telephone consultation about my neck, so went after that was finished. Just the end of the Prom and back, usual 4.25 miles, no great shakes on the pace, just over 10s I think.

He said the MRI looks like there's some abutting of the C5/C6 vertebrae against my spinal cord, plus it looks really inflamed. However they can see fluid all around the vertebrae so that's good. He wants to see me, so hopefully that will be in early March. There is more degeneration but that's the worst area of my spine. Honestly! I really AM a Friday job.

We are having a competition starting on 1st February with our running club. We will be assigned to two teams and the team with the most total mileage in the month wins  I think it might start me off onto a RED for February.

Booooo to your messed up week now @immum - I know what you mean about routine. I think that's why I find it just easier to run every day, as when I say things like, "I'll run when I'm not at work" that normally (most weeks) means I run Sat, Sun and Mon....then the other day varies depending when I'm off.

Hope you've managed to get out the door @Dimwit  Come on, tell all!


----------



## Dimwit

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you've managed to get out the door @Dimwit  Come on, tell all!


My trainers have arrived so I am planning to go out tomorrow morning - I shall report back if I survive!


----------



## Ringypie

Yay welcome @McKenzie and @Dimwit hope that you find the love soon!
I'm currently sidelined thanks to health problems which have stopped me running since last summer, but hoping very much to start up again in the next month or so if everything goes to plan!


----------



## Guest

I got my Spibelt - what a neat piece of kit! I was amazed when my big phone easily fitted in! And I love that it’s bright pink :Smug

Itching to try it but Elliots already had agility today so might need to wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I was going to do a long one today but Loki is having a bad tummy flare up so don’t want to leave him. So I’m tucked up on the sofa eating popcorn. Can’t say I’m to disappointed it’s so horrible out, hopefully I can get up early tomorrow and go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well flipping heck that was hard this morning! All started badly when we were going to post a birthday card for my mum so incorporated the post box in our warm-up...only to get there and realise I'd not put a stamp on it, so ran home, put a stamp on, ran back. Trotted to the Prom, quite an easterly blowing, raining, so headed off for our club 5k, just had nothing in the tank and wasn't aided when we had to turn and head into the wind. Just over 27 minutes. Then just over two miles home, so all together it added up to 10k which was good. It was so cold when we got home, I got in the shower and my skin was stinging. Now under a blanket watching the America's Cup racing. 

Hope everyone is doing okay and have Ringy I hope you've managed to get out for some fresh air


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no poor Loki  Good choice to stay in today @Boxer123 it's pretty yucky.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no poor Loki  Good choice to stay in today @Boxer123 it's pretty yucky.


So grim I hope spring hurries up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've just watched the draw for another running club competition....and husband and I are in opposing teams! Everyone's been drawn into two teams and the most miles in February wins. 

I feel another RED coming on


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We've just watched the draw for another running club competition....and husband and I are in opposing teams! Everyone's been drawn into two teams and the most miles in February wins.
> 
> I feel another RED coming on


Sounds like a good challenge to get your teeth into !


----------



## loraonya

I am only starting running but it is fun


----------



## Guest

I am going for a run after dinner tonight. Accountability!


----------



## Guest

'I'm a runner #3' done :Smug Elliot didn't think I was quite so weird this time. The Spibelt is amazing, so comfortable! Made me feel like a 'real' runner too 

ETA: Rookie question - is there a particular type of sock you like? I have some 'sports' socks but they have the brand name embroidered in the bottom and it actually rubs against the soles of my feet. Maybe I just have really sensitive soles but just thought I'd ask!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> 'I'm a runner #3' done :Smug Elliot didn't think I was quite so weird this time. The Spibelt is amazing, so comfortable! Made me feel like a 'real' runner too
> 
> ETA: Rookie question - is there a particular type of sock you like? I have some 'sports' socks but they have the brand name embroidered in the bottom and it actually rubs against the soles of my feet. Maybe I just have really sensitive soles but just thought I'd ask![/QUOT)
> 
> Well done how do you feel ? Sox wise I don't use a particular one but they can rub if not a good fit it's a bit trial and error.


----------



## Guest

It actually felt not too bad! I didn't feel like I was going to die at least, so that's a plus. I reckon I can move up to week 2 now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @McKenzie  Socks are a really personal thing but I love SockGuy, expensive though as they are American.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@McKenzie well done.

I have a variety of socks, my go to are runderwear ones, not sure if they are available across the world.

I also have some thermal ones for the winter trails! I have funny shaped feet so tend to have some with a bit of elastication across the arch which also gives my feet support.


----------



## Ringypie

I used to just use karrimor cheapy trainer socks. But when I was doing some slightly more crazy distances this time last year I found I kept damaging my second toenail so tried these!


----------



## Boxer123

8.5 miles this morning it was a bit icy in places but otherwise pleasant. Just having a sarnie then have the boys booked In at the field.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just five miles for me this morning. I had a banging headache which I’m putting down to the lower alcohol fizz I drank last night. I’ll be sticking to normal fizz from now on.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I used to just use karrimor cheapy trainer socks. But when I was doing some slightly more crazy distances this time last year I found I kept damaging my second toenail so tried these!
> View attachment 461391


Do they feel weird?

I see those toe shoes and wonder what they feel like too!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Do they feel weird?
> 
> I see those toe shoes and wonder what they feel like too!


They felt really really odd at first but once I started running I didn't notice them. Sorted out my bruised toenail too thank goodness although it's had plenty of time to heal and grow out now 
I can't wait to get running again, I miss it so much.


----------



## Ringypie

And so starts the long road to recovery. The weather is better today although misty rain but thought sod it - this is England in February. If we wait for a dry day we could be waiting until next month!! So I’ve been out for a walk, just under a mile and a quarter but so nice to get out with the wind in my face. Going to try to walk every day for the next week or so until I’m healed enough to try a little run walk. Can’t wait!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perfect Ringy - but hurry slowly xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

First day of our Blue vs Orange running club challenge. We went out (me and hubby, randomly drawn on opposing teams) and so I had to run quarter of a mile more than him  I did 10k, he did six miles hehe. 

He will do loads more than me, he can go out when I’m at work, but it will be fun I think.


----------



## Guest

I'm a runner: Week 2, day 1. 

I misjudged the heat and it was wayyyy too hot for me and Elliot. I was feeling a bit creaky as all I've done for the past 2 days is sit in meetings, but felt better by the end. The runs and walks themselves were fine, I actually think I prefer less runs but of longer duration. Still not happy with my socks though!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I'm a runner: Week 2, day 1.
> 
> I misjudged the heat and it was wayyyy too hot for me and Elliot. I was feeling a bit creaky as all I've done for the past 2 days is sit in meetings, but felt better by the end. The runs and walks themselves were fine, I actually think I prefer less runs but of longer duration. Still not happy with my socks though!


Well done do you carry water with you ? @Ringypie is our resident heat running expert.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done do you carry water with you ? @Ringypie is our resident heat running expert.


Blame a childhood in the Middle East for that!! Mind you it's only UK summer heat I like running in and we do have it a little cooler down here in the South West. Main thing is to be well hydrated before your run - and by that I mean having drunk plenty throughout the day, not a big glass just before you run otherwise it sits really heavy and sloshes around! Take water with you and sip as you go.
The worst race I did was a 15 miler over the moors on a scorching day. Drank all my water aiming to refill at an aid station around mile 10. Got there to find they didn't have fresh water.... they had taken it from a moorland stream right by mine workings and turned into a mud wallow by cows and sheep. They had put purification tablets in it but it looked awful and I couldn't bring myself to fill my bottles.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Blame a childhood in the Middle East for that!! Mind you it's only UK summer heat I like running in and we do have it a little cooler down here in the South West. Main thing is to be well hydrated before your run - and by that I mean having drunk plenty throughout the day, not a big glass just before you run otherwise it sits really heavy and sloshes around! Take water with you and sip as you go.
> The worst race I did was a 15 miler over the moors on a scorching day. Drank all my water aiming to refill at an aid station around mile 10. Got there to find they didn't have fresh water.... they had taken it from a moorland stream right by mine workings and turned into a mud wallow by cows and sheep. They had put purification tablets in it but it looked awful and I couldn't bring myself to fill my bottles.


Oh no gross poor you.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Well done do you carry water with you ? @Ringypie is our resident heat running expert.


I don't really think my runs are long enough to need to carry water. I think I was just too keen to get it done before dinner, I should have waited longer.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> I don't really think my runs are long enough to need to carry water. I think I was just too keen to get it done before dinner, I should have waited longer.


How far are you running and what sort of temperatures?


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning quite nice out today. Wish I could have stayed out longer just trotting around.


----------



## immum

Well done @McKenzie, you are doing really well.
Glad you managed to get out for a walk @Ringypie. I hope you're feeling OK and not too sore.
So as running days were all messed up last week thanks to the snow, had to go out on Friday. I don't like running on Friday's, don't know why. Was tempted to give it a miss but thought we wouldn't be able to cycle Saturday as the weather forecast was terrible, so had better go. Went out later than planned as the dinner I was cooking took far longer than it should have, so only did 5.1 miles, but felt better for it, and the forecast was right, sleet all day Saturday so no cycling. A walk early evening was all we could manage, the wind was bitter! Did manage to get out on bike Sunday though, still bitterly cold and very icy in places so was a bit scary! Then usual 6.5 miles last night, weather was lovely, very cold and crisp and no wind. Perfect.


----------



## Ringypie

And so the long road to recovery continues. 1.8 mile walk today. Not the best footwear as we walked down to bring Ringo in for his lunch. Yard boots are rather heavy to walk in but it’s too muddy to wear my trainers (don’t really want to wear my off road shoes for walking or fill them up with muddy water if I don’t need to!). 
I’m looking forward to having the dressing off on Thursday. Hopefully it’s all healed underneath!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Couple of miles after work, started off in the almost light too  Needed it as I was sworn at this morning by one person, then had a load of back chat from a teenage father to be (oh I'd be so proud if my daughter had been impregnated by him, jeez), on the plus side I got a pressie from a lady I looked after last year. So a day of ups and downs. 

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Couple of miles after work, started off in the almost light too  Needed it as I was sworn at this morning by one person, then had a load of back chat from a teenage father to be (oh I'd be so proud if my daughter had been impregnated by him, jeez), on the plus side I got a pressie from a lady I looked after last year. So a day of ups and downs.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy


Well done! Why can't people just be nice?! Glad you got a prezzie, very well deserved I'm sure!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No idea Ringy. Believe you me, I stand my ground but I am totally fed up with it. We are trying so hard - and on the whole we are succeeding - but every day is a battle and it's blooming awful. I don't want people to fawn all over me and tell me how wonderful we all are, I'd just like some recognition of how hard we are trying. How quickly folk forget that they stood outside clapping.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> I don't really think my runs are long enough to need to carry water. I think I was just too keen to get it done before dinner, I should have waited longer.


You'll be surprised the difference hydration makes. I'm rubbish at drinking but last summer as I was increasing my distance to 10k I made a conscious effort to drink more the day before and a small collapsed bottle out with me and Woody.

If I didn't the exhaustion was awful.

Last summer we had temps about 31 degrees.

I have to say woody always comes first in the drinking stakes though, always think about him and forget me!


----------



## MissKittyKat

MissKittyKat said:


> You'll be surprised the difference hydration makes. I'm rubbish at drinking but last summer as I was increasing my distance to 10k I made a conscious effort to drink more the day before and a small collapsed bottle out with me and Woody.
> 
> If I didn't the exhaustion was awful.
> 
> Last summer we had temps about 31 degrees.
> 
> I have to say woody always comes first in the drinking stakes though, always think about him and forget me!


Clearly I didn't run Woody in those temps. On days like that it was a 5am walk!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> No idea Ringy. Believe you me, I stand my ground but I am totally fed up with it. We are trying so hard - and on the whole we are succeeding - but every day is a battle and it's blooming awful. I don't want people to fawn all over me and tell me how wonderful we all are, I'd just like some recognition of how hard we are trying. How quickly folk forget that they stood outside clapping.


It made me cross how some of the horrid old women spoke to and treated the nurses while I was in hospital. The nurses so nice and kind and patient - really didn't deserve it. The HCA who looked after me overnight was particularly lovely as I wasn't expecting to stay in overnight she lent me a phone charger as my phone was about to die and made sure I had plenty of food and tea once I was awake. I did make her laugh by crying over my chicken mayo sandwich - it was so delicious after being starved it made me cry!


----------



## Guest

Ringypie said:


> How far are you running and what sort of temperatures?





MissKittyKat said:


> You'll be surprised the difference hydration makes. I'm rubbish at drinking but last summer as I was increasing my distance to 10k I made a conscious effort to drink more the day before and a small collapsed bottle out with me and Woody.
> 
> If I didn't the exhaustion was awful.
> 
> Last summer we had temps about 31 degrees.
> 
> I have to say woody always comes first in the drinking stakes though, always think about him and forget me!


It's only week 2 of the couch to 5k so 5 minutes walking at the start and end, and then alternating walking and running for 20 minutes. Elliot won't drink outside the house so no use taking water for him! Yesterday it was about 25 degrees but I wouldn't usually exercise if it was that warm.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> It's only week 2 of the couch to 5k so 5 minutes walking at the start and end, and then alternating walking and running for 20 minutes. Elliot won't drink outside the house so no use taking water for him! Yesterday it was about 25 degrees but I wouldn't usually exercise if it was that warm.


It might be worth experimenting and seeing whether the hassle of carrying water is worth it. Depends on whether you are good at staying hydrated before your run too. I love drinking water so I'm pretty well hydrated before I start running, and last summer felt really it was only when I was doing more than 10k that I would need to take water with me. But everyone is different. Some people at our running club would take a little handheld bottle with them for our club runs however far they were running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I never have a drink on a run unless it’s over 12 miles. I’m terrible at drinking anyway, so I think that’s probably why I get away with it. I hate carrying “stuff” with me! 

Mind you, I absorbed a lot through my skin today, it’s tipping down. Had to take my glasses off at one point as I could see better without them! Did 6.6 miles towards our challenge...got home and husband had gone further! Rats!


----------



## Boxer123

Where as I like water even on a short run around the block definitely personal preference.


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful sunshine down here for our lunchtime walk. Was enjoying it so much we nearly got a little carried away until I had a twinge in my chest which reminded me that it’s only a week ago today I was sat there waiting for surgery! So just over 2 miles today and felt pretty good. 
I’m having the dressing off tomorrow, not sure whether it’s a dressing change or off completely. I guess it depends on how well it’s healed underneath. Still hurts a bit.


----------



## Boxer123

Go steady @Ringypie I can tell your Chomping at the bit to get running again. I hope tomorrow goes well.

Interesting documentary on bbc called how not to run 55 miles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Go steady @Ringypie I can tell your Chomping at the bit to get running again. I hope tomorrow goes well.
> 
> Interesting documentary on bbc called how not to run 55 miles.


I'm longing to get back to it!! Got to be sensible until I'm healed though then take it steady and not push myself too far or too fast!


----------



## Beth78

I started couch to 5k 3 weeks ago but it's the breathlessness I hate, it feels so much like a panic attack.

Any advice on breathing for a very unfit lardarse?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SLOW DOWN! 

Many folk who start running are running too quickly, get breathless and feel out of control with it. I would also say if you are running with music, then don't. I think it's important to 1) hear your own breathing as it will tell you a lot and 2) the music affects your pace.

Really, truly @Beth78 slow down, you will feel better and the pace will increase as your fitness increases, meaning you will then feel better about yourself as the weeks go by  Don't say, "Oh I'm so slow anyway", I can pretty much guarantee you that there is room for you to slow. I've helped lots of people with C25K (by running with them) and it's the commonest thing to need to do. Good luck!


----------



## Boxer123

Absolutely @Beth78 slow down even if you could walk faster. It also might be slight anxiety don't be afraid to take walk breaks.


----------



## Ringypie

And make sure you are breathing out fully too, using all of your lungs.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> SLOW DOWN!
> 
> Many folk who start running are running too quickly, get breathless and feel out of control with it. I would also say if you are running with music, then don't. I think it's important to 1) hear your own breathing as it will tell you a lot and 2) the music affects your pace.
> 
> Really, truly @Beth78 slow down, you will feel better and the pace will increase as your fitness increases, meaning you will then feel better about yourself as the weeks go by  Don't say, "Oh I'm so slow anyway", I can pretty much guarantee you that there is room for you to slow. I've helped lots of people with C25K (by running with them) and it's the commonest thing to need to do. Good luck!





Boxer123 said:


> Absolutely @Beth78 slow down even if you could walk faster. It also might be slight anxiety don't be afraid to take walk breaks.


Couldn't agree more. When I first started running I was constantly fighting for breathe but once I learnt to pace myself, things improved and eventually I speeded up to a pace I'm now comfortable with, which is still not fast.

I also had to learn to breathe properly!

I'm happy being a tortoise though, even made myself a TShirt x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Remember. One person’s “tortoise” is another’s “hare”


----------



## Boxer123

Well as expected my ultra has been cancelled for next month but is going virtual 50km 6th March I’m going to give it a go not really trained enough. Will have to walk some will do loops with the dogs and alone. Really better get a long run in this weekend. Trying to decide between Saturday- wet Sunday - freezing !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well as expected my ultra has been cancelled for next month but is going virtual 50km 6th March I'm going to give it a go not really trained enough. Will have to walk some will do loops with the dogs and alone. Really better get a long run in this weekend. Trying to decide between Saturday- wet Sunday - freezing !


That's a shame but as you say not unexpected sadly. I really miss races, really hope we can get back to it later in the year.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's a shame but as you say not unexpected sadly. I really miss races, really hope we can get back to it later in the year.


I'm hoping in the summer some of the smaller ones will come back. Honestly when I do an ultra I'm so slow I don't really see anyone the whole way around.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just a short one tonight. Turned my evening walk into a run.
Have 40 miles to run in Feb so thought I better make a start!
1.28 miles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out in the yucky weather when I got in from work. Did a pretty slow, slightly over 5k run, might make it to 30 miles this week, all things being equal


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 4 miles today. Nice little potter.


----------



## immum

A very wet 5.1 miles last night! It started pouring, so we decided not to go, then it stopped so we thought might as well go, 5 mins out and it started pouring again. Then it stopped. Decided on a slightly shorter route so if it came down really heavy we weren't too far from home. It seemed to rain in 10 min cycles the whole run, 10 mins dry, 10 mins pouring, etc, so in the end we carried on, after all once you're wet, you're wet. I actually quite enjoyed it, I don't mind running in the rain as long as it's not windy, so it was OK. I wouldn't start a run if it was pouring, but don't mind if it starts while I'm out. Soaked to the skin when we got home though.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> A very wet 5.1 miles last night! It started pouring, so we decided not to go, then it stopped so we thought might as well go, 5 mins out and it started pouring again. Then it stopped. Decided on a slightly shorter route so if it came down really heavy we weren't too far from home. It seemed to rain in 10 min cycles the whole run, 10 mins dry, 10 mins pouring, etc, so in the end we carried on, after all once you're wet, you're wet. I actually quite enjoyed it, I don't mind running in the rain as long as it's not windy, so it was OK. I wouldn't start a run if it was pouring, but don't mind if it starts while I'm out. Soaked to the skin when we got home though.


Starting to get webbed feet at the moment it's so wet. I'm the same I don't mind rain but always think twice before heading out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

*quack quack* 

Just a couple of miles tonight after I got home from work and the supermarket for Certain Things for the Furry Boy...so far I've done 20 miles this week, I look forward to hopefully hitting 30 miles for the week after this weekend. Depends on the snow I guess though, my Sunday plans might be scuppered!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> *quack quack*
> 
> Just a couple of miles tonight after I got home from work and the supermarket for Certain Things for the Furry Boy...so far I've done 20 miles this week, I look forward to hopefully hitting 30 miles for the week after this weekend. Depends on the snow I guess though, my Sunday plans might be scuppered!


I'm hoping it doesn't snow really annoying for running.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.5 miles this morning.
First time Woody and I have run with anyone else it was nice just to be able to chat to someone that weren't work colleagues or OH.

The mud was energy sapping though.

Now to do my Pilates class


----------



## Ringypie

It's a beautiful day down here. It's so sunny and warm! I've been for a lovely 4 mile walk to make the most of it. Feeling my strength coming back which is lovely. I could have gone further but thought it best to be sensible!
So lucky to have this on our doorstep!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It looks beautiful Ringy, hurry slowly though. Four miles is brill but I prescribe a restful afternoon now 

I did 5.7 miles, got called an "effing c word" (obviously the actual words were used) by a man who was running, all because I coughed twice into my gloved hand when I finished my 5k effort. I called him something beginning with d - there was a lady nearby walking who heard it and was upset by it too. Bet his partner has a lovely life if that's how he speaks to a lone female runner. Flipping heck - I can swear with the best of them but to be called that. Wow. I keep saying I'm not going to think about it....but it has bothered me that someone thinks that's acceptable language.

Oh and @Boxer123 when I got in from work yesterday, husband greeted me with, "La" - he'd decided to watch Its A Sin and did three episodes. He didn't cry though, so I've told him he's hard hearted


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie i can't believe you were in surgery a week ago !

@Mrs Funkin how did he not cry I'm still crying a week later !

14 miles for me today all pavement due to flooding I'm happy with my pace. I decided to go today as the beast from the east is apparently due tomorrow I do hope not makes walking Loki a nightmare! I have to do double that in a month for my virtual ultra but will incorporate dog walks as well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123  I've not done 14 miles since the marathon. Might have to try to build up again...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @Boxer123  I've not done 14 miles since the marathon. Might have to try to build up again...


Felt quite fresh this morning the boxers let me sleep well last night. I have a 50km virtual to do 7 March so need to get up to about 20 in the next few weeks.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Felt quite fresh this morning the boxers let me sleep well last night. I have a 50km virtual to do 7 March so need to get up to about 20 in the next few weeks.


Do you have a specific training plan for the ultra. I still keep thinking about the rat race one as I'll have the whole summer hols to recover and it's for beginners!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 461806
> @Ringypie i can't believe you were in surgery a week ago !
> 
> @Mrs Funkin how did he not cry I'm still crying a week later !
> 
> 14 miles for me today all pavement due to flooding I'm happy with my pace. I decided to go today as the beast from the east is apparently due tomorrow I do hope not makes walking Loki a nightmare! I have to do double that in a month for my virtual ultra but will incorporate dog walks as well.


I know!! I can't believe how quickly time has gone! Well done on your run great distance!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Do you have a specific training plan for the ultra. I still keep thinking about the rat race one as I'll have the whole summer hols to recover and it's for beginners!


How far is the rat race ? For a 50km I follow a similar plan to a marathon albeit a bit under prepared for this one. For 50 miles last time I trained the trick was to get used to running on tired legs so 20 miles one day 20 the next. I do follow a plan but because of work commitments always struggle to fit in the longer week day runs but do what I can.

My plan is to do a 50 miler in the autumn failed last time but want to have another go. I have the plan somewhere will find it and post it for you.

An ultra is a big training commitment but you can walk it's a bit more chilled than a marathon. The community are amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> It looks beautiful Ringy, hurry slowly though. Four miles is brill but I prescribe a restful afternoon now
> 
> I did 5.7 miles, got called an "effing c word" (obviously the actual words were used) by a man who was running, all because I coughed twice into my gloved hand when I finished my 5k effort. I called him something beginning with d - there was a lady nearby walking who heard it and was upset by it too. Bet his partner has a lovely life if that's how he speaks to a lone female runner. Flipping heck - I can swear with the best of them but to be called that. Wow. I keep saying I'm not going to think about it....but it has bothered me that someone thinks that's acceptable language.
> 
> Oh and @Boxer123 when I got in from work yesterday, husband greeted me with, "La" - he'd decided to watch Its A Sin and did three episodes. He didn't cry though, so I've told him he's hard hearted


This is my plan for the afternoon along with plenty of tea! Then it'll be time to go and out Ringy to bed, might walk down as it's literally a 5 minute walk and driving that distance all the time is going to kill my car.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> This is my plan for the afternoon along with plenty of tea! Then it'll be time to go and out Ringy to bed, might walk down as it's literally a 5 minute walk and driving that distance all the time is going to kill my car.
> View attachment 461810


He's so gorgeous I have to take Loki out now which on a Saturday afternoon with weekend walkers is never fun.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> How far is the rat race ? For a 50km I follow a similar plan to a marathon albeit a bit under prepared for this one. For 50 miles last time I trained the trick was to get used to running on tired legs so 20 miles one day 20 the next. I do follow a plan but because of work commitments always struggle to fit in the longer week day runs but do what I can.
> 
> My plan is to do a 50 miler in the autumn failed last time but want to have another go. I have the plan somewhere will find it and post it for you.
> 
> An ultra is a big training commitment but you can walk it's a bit more chilled than a marathon. The community are amazing.


It's 62 miles, Southwark to Canterbury. As it's 24 hours they suggest it can be walked at a fast pace of 3 mph


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's 62 miles, Southwark to Canterbury. As it's 24 hours they suggest it can be walked at a fast pace of 3 mph


By 60 miles 3 miles an hour would be pushing it. So yes definitely a tired leg training plan lots of time on your feet walking and running I like back to back runs some dont. Practice nutrition and eating solids. It's good fun and you can eat loads. I'm trying to find my plan.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> By 60 miles 3 miles an hour would be pushing it. So yes definitely a tired leg training plan lots of time on your feet walking and running I like back to back runs some dont. Practice nutrition and eating solids. It's good fun and you can eat loads. I'm trying to find my plan.


Thankyou.

I so want to give it a go but maybe another year of running first


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Set off this morning with weary leggies....checked my Garmin connect before I went, needed to do 3.8 miles to make me 30 for the week. Felt okay once I got going so did seven miles, so my weekly total is just over 33 miles. I'm pleased with that for my challenge. Team Orange has beaten Team Blue (our club colours are blue and orange) in our house this week as sadly the bluey has a sore hamstring and adductor. Much as I want to do more miles than him, I don't want him injured  The very end of my run at about 9am just the beginnings of the snow flurries.

Hope everyone is okay, with not too much snow and keeping warm and safe.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm just warmed up from my 5.5 miles. It was lovely when I wasn't running in to the wind and so couldn't see because of the snow!

I should have done the loop the other way 

The start of my runs are really odd at the moment, it's taking me ages to get into them even when I've done a decent warm up.










Woody came with me but free ran today x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well! My thighs were blinking cold on my run this morning. Flurries of snow, bit blowy, but the Prom was fine except for where the snowy bits met a non snowy bit - then the leading edge of that was slippery. Did five and a smidge miles. Husband still injured, so my miles are all in a positive for Team Orange with none "taken away" by his Team Blue miles, as he's not doing any  It makes me sad not to be able to run with him. 

Hope every is keeping safe.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well! My thighs were blinking cold on my run this morning. Flurries of snow, bit blowy, but the Prom was fine except for where the snowy bits met a non snowy bit - then the leading edge of that was slippery. Did five and a smidge miles. Husband still injured, so my miles are all in a positive for Team Orange with none "taken away" by his Team Blue miles, as he's not doing any  It makes me sad not to be able to run with him.
> 
> Hope every is keeping safe.


Poor hubby how disappointing for him. I wish a speedy recovery. It certainly was cold today 3.1 miles for me in snow flurries.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well! My thighs were blinking cold on my run this morning. Flurries of snow, bit blowy, but the Prom was fine except for where the snowy bits met a non snowy bit - then the leading edge of that was slippery. Did five and a smidge miles. Husband still injured, so my miles are all in a positive for Team Orange with none "taken away" by his Team Blue miles, as he's not doing any  It makes me sad not to be able to run with him.
> 
> Hope every is keeping safe.


Poor hubby I hope he mends quickly.

We don't have snow but there is a bitterly cold wind. We walked down to put Ringo to bed tonight. I carried on round the village, 2.5 miles today. Headed home as we were losing the light and didn't have a torch or hi viz but felt I could have kept going which was good!


----------



## immum

Just a light dusting of snow here yesterday so didn't stop us running. A couple of icy patches where it had started to thaw and froze again so pace as a little slower than normal. The pavements were sparkling in the lights with the beginnings of frost which was pretty. 6.5 miles, face, tops of arms and bum cheeks frozen, but everything else warm enough to sweat even though I only had 2 light layers on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Later home than I wanted, so headed out for a "minimum two miles" for my RED February. It was so chilly on the sea front that I couldn't face the headwind home, so ran home through the village - which I forgot adds another km on...so 2.6 miles. Brrrrr.


----------



## Ringypie

Gosh it was cold today! For some reason Ringy was desperate to go in the field this morning, a decision I think he regretted as I walked back down at lunchtime to get him in, and he yelled and came running as soon as he saw me! I only did 2 miles as it was so cold but I am feeling like I could start running again - as soon as I’m healed properly from the op.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Gosh it was cold today! For some reason Ringy was desperate to go in the field this morning, a decision I think he regretted as I walked back down at lunchtime to get him in, and he yelled and came running as soon as he saw me! I only did 2 miles as it was so cold but I am feeling like I could start running again - as soon as I'm healed properly from the op.


That's good who gets to give you the go ahead ? So cold today I wimped out and climbed under a blanket after walking the boys.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's good who gets to give you the go ahead ? So cold today I wimped out and climbed under a blanket after walking the boys.


I have to go and see the consultant a week tomorrow so I shall wait until then as I'll learn what the next steps are and I will ask her then. I expect I'll be told to listen to my body and if I feel up to it do it but be sensible and don't overdo it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I have to go and see the consultant a week tomorrow so I shall wait until then as I'll learn what the next steps are and I will ask her then. I expect I'll be told to listen to my body and if I feel up to it do it but be sensible and don't overdo it!


Not to long then I hope the appointment goes well.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Not to long then I hope the appointment goes well.


Thank you. The appointment came in the post rather than a phone call which I'm taking as a good thing.... I am scared though as I'll find out what they found when they looked at what they removed..... just hoping the horrid thing was dead!


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles today after walking the boys. It was cold. Been rejected from the London Marathon ballet as expected. Never mind maybe next year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Quick trot up the Prom and back for 2.5 miles after work...bbbbrrrrrrr, frrrrrrrreeeeeeeezzzzing!


----------



## immum

Gosh I think it was the coldest I've ever run in last night! I think with the windchill it was around -5. Still got warm running though. For some strange reason I felt really good for a change, it was the best run I've done since before Christmas I think. I hope it continues. I often have "bad patches" that last several weeks when it's harder than it should be. Last night was how it should be, I felt really comfortable, even the hill was OK. Ran 7 miles at a decent pace, and didn't want to stop. I would have carried on a bit further, but it was late, and I was starting to feel my hamstrings tightening up, but really pleased, and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Gosh I think it was the coldest I've ever run in last night! I think with the windchill it was around -5. Still got warm running though. For some strange reason I felt really good for a change, it was the best run I've done since before Christmas I think. I hope it continues. I often have "bad patches" that last several weeks when it's harder than it should be. Last night was how it should be, I felt really comfortable, even the hill was OK. Ran 7 miles at a decent pace, and didn't want to stop. I would have carried on a bit further, but it was late, and I was starting to feel my hamstrings tightening up, but really pleased, and really enjoyed it.


Sounds chilly it's hard to know what to wear because you heat up so quickly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Forgot to post my “injuries” yesterday...two of them! The first was my ponytail whipping into my eye and the second a stick flying into my mouth! Ridiculous on 7 and a bit mile outing. Just about to brave a couple of freeeeeeezing miles for the challenge.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Forgot to post my "injuries" yesterday...two of them! The first was my ponytail whipping into my eye and the second a stick flying into my mouth! Ridiculous on 7 and a bit mile outing. Just about to brave a couple of freeeeeeezing miles for the challenge.


Go careful with those eyes @Mrs Funkin ive only just recovered from fly in eye lockdown 1 !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

!!!!!! Yikes @Boxer123 - it's 'cos my hair hasn't been cut for nearly two years. I'm tempted to just do it myself...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> !!!!!! Yikes @Boxer123 - it's 'cos my hair hasn't been cut for nearly two years. I'm tempted to just do it myself...


What could go wrong  maybe ask Oscar to do it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nothing! Nothing at all....ahem...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nothing! Nothing at all....ahem...


Im coming up to a year again of no hair cut but it grows so quick I have to get the OH to trim the ends! It gets plaited and then we chop, hoping it's not to wonky


----------



## MissKittyKat

Only one thing to say this morning, 10 miles


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work Woody and @MissKittyKat  Still snowy too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks it was cold this morning. The easterly wind is biting - so my warm up was buff over face and anything but warm! Then the club 5k, then home in a convoluted way to try to avoid some of the wind. Did 10k, hoping it might warm up a little tomorrow, I know it’s warmer next week thank goodness. 

Keep safe and warm everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

Great job @MissKittyKat and in this weather i bet woody is snoozing now !

15 miles for me this morning very cold wind. I had loads of layers on and still very cold of course the boxers now have me sat in the garden.


----------



## Boxer123

I am still very cold to my bones.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone!! You’ve all done so well in the cold!
We did our running club treasure hunt today although as a walk. It was bitter out on the moor, the wind chill was -9 up there apparently but at least we could wrap up against it as we were only walking.
I’m so desperate for a hair cut! It’s gone thin from the chemo and looks absolutely awful! I need a good prune and restyle. At the moment it just gets shoved back in a spindly rats tail (can’t call it a pony tail any more).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done everyone!! You've all done so well in the cold!
> We did our running club treasure hunt today although as a walk. It was bitter out on the moor, the wind chill was -9 up there apparently but at least we could wrap up against it as we were only walking.
> I'm so desperate for a hair cut! It's gone thin from the chemo and looks absolutely awful! I need a good prune and restyle. At the moment it just gets shoved back in a spindly rats tail (can't call it a pony tail any more).


I had to use a head band today to keep it from irritating me and in response to @Mrs Funkin ponytail whip yesterday. I can't wait for the hairdressers to open.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey Ringy -9 YUCK! It was -7 when I was out this morning according to the sailing club weather station, that was bad enough.

I had to have a headband and a buff today!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey Ringy -9 YUCK! It was -7 when I was out this morning according to the sailing club weather station, that was bad enough.
> 
> I had to have a headband and a buff today!
> 
> View attachment 462421


-9 was with the windchill, the actual temperature was about 0.

I had a fluffy headband, hoody hood and coat hood. Leggings under my trousers. I was toasty apart from my face which is now rather pink and windburnt!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was still chilly but better this morning. I was tempted to do a bit more but settled at 5.8 miles, as it's halfway through RED and I don't want to be too tired for the morning. Did 32 miles for the week for our club challenge 

How are our newer thread members @McKenzie and @Dimwit doing? Have you managed to get out at all? Hope so.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin took me agains to warm up last night. Having a sofa day with the boys today.


----------



## Ringypie

Disappointingly no exercise for me today apart from a lunchtime dash down to retrieve Ringy from the field. It’s gone from not very nice this morning to torrentially wet and windy. Hoping for milder dryer evenings next week!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Disappointingly no exercise for me today apart from a lunchtime dash down to retrieve Ringy from the field. It's gone from not very nice this morning to torrentially wet and windy. Hoping for milder dryer evenings next week!


Sofa day for us as well it is grim out looking much better from tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey my leggies are a touch weary this morning...I convinced them that they wanted to do seven miles though. My pace was a bit slower today though at 10:30 average but I don’t care. This challenge is about distance not speed  

I need a little sleep now. Had very strange dreams so I’m tired.


----------



## Boxer123

Another one with weary legs only a couple of miles. At least it is milder and not so painful ! Sox was a tired boy today and loki was being a pain so me and loki went out for a lovely 3 mile walk so sox could get his head down.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh no! Hubby has signed up to the virtual London... I’m feeling like I should too otherwise I’ll feel like I’m missing out! Anyone else doing it?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We were discussing this earlier...no decision made though!


----------



## Boxer123

I was thinking about it @Ringypie i failed at the ballot as expected.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Apparently the last day is today if you didn’t get in through the ballot...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apparently the last day is today if you didn't get in through the ballot...


I think you can still apply but the early bird window closes today. I probably won't hopefully by then some normal races will be going however I keep hoping this and it keeps not happening.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Apparently the last day is today if you didn't get in through the ballot...


Yeah hubby tried but didn't get in so got a head start on entering the virtual race. I thought it was a bit ambitious for me to bother going in the ballot but I could always run walk it if I'm not fit to run the whole thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, last day of guaranteed entry for it before it opens to the general public tomorrow...


----------



## Ringypie

I’m in!! Who else is doing it?!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm in!! Who else is doing it?!


Still undecided lol.

5 miles this morning it does feel better having warmed up even if it's damp.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A soggy 2 miles this morning. Not sure I enjoyed it but got out and completed x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> A soggy 2 miles this morning. Not sure I enjoyed it but got out and completed x


Some days that's all you can do other days you love it. How is lovely Woody?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Some days that's all you can do other days you love it. How is lovely Woody?


He's all good x


----------



## Ringypie

Did my 2 mile round trip to Ringo tonight. Seeing the consultant tomorrow, hoping she will say I can start running. I need to so badly for my head. Not in the best place as I’m afraid for what the consultant will say about my results.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Did my 2 mile round trip to Ringo tonight. Seeing the consultant tomorrow, hoping she will say I can start running. I need to so badly for my head. Not in the best place as I'm afraid for what the consultant will say about my results.


Fingers crossed for you what are the results for ? Let's hope you will be allowed to go for a run I bet they don't have many patients so fit and desperate to run.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Did my 2 mile round trip to Ringo tonight. Seeing the consultant tomorrow, hoping she will say I can start running. I need to so badly for my head. Not in the best place as I'm afraid for what the consultant will say about my results.


Will be thinking of you tomorrow. X


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Fingers crossed for you what are the results for ? Let's hope you will be allowed to go for a run I bet they don't have many patients so fit and desperate to run.


It's to be told what they found when they looked at what they removed, and what the next steps are. I'm so so scared.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. Sending you love and strength an hoping for a positive appointment xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's to be told what they found when they looked at what they removed, and what the next steps are. I'm so so scared.


I hope it goes well for you it's a shames it all takes so long the waiting must be scary. I hope the felines are looking after you tonight.


----------



## immum

Best wishes for your appointment today @Ringypie. Fingers crossed you will be able to start running again.
Forgot to post Mondays run yesterday! Usual 6.5 miles, decent pace but sadly not as enjoyable as last weeks run. It was better than normal to be fair, but I was so hoping for another good one. I'm blaming the weather, it was far too warm!


----------



## Boxer123

Hope all is well @Ringypie im thinking of you today.


----------



## Ringypie

Well it’s good news!
When the oncologist said there are still 3 areas of active cells what she didn’t mention was that these were tiny dots and it had shown an excellent response to the treatment!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well it's good news!
> When the oncologist said there are still 3 areas of active cells what she didn't mention was that these were tiny dots and it had shown an excellent response to the treatment!


Brilliant news you must be relieved.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Brilliant news you must be relieved.


I am! I'm now worrying about the new treatment though and whether it will make me ill!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I am! I'm now worrying about the new treatment though and whether it will make me ill!


Did they give any idea of this ? Did they say about running ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Did they give any idea of this ? Did they say about running ?


Well they rattled off the list of chemo side effects first then said it should be more like the herceptin which gave me no side effects at all. I'm on a bc group on Facebook and several ladies on there said they have only had a bit of tiredness so I'm holding onto that.
As for running.... I'm hoping to go for a run walk at the weekend. All they said to me was to take it easy which won't be a problem!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well they rattled off the list of chemo side effects first then said it should be more like the herceptin which gave me no side effects at all. I'm on a bc group on Facebook and several ladies on there said they have only had a bit of tiredness so I'm holding onto that.
> As for running.... I'm hoping to go for a run walk at the weekend. All they said to me was to take it easy which won't be a problem!!


Hopefully you will have minimal side effects do rest up though don't push to hard.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurry slowly, Ringy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Does anyone suffer from tummy issues? I’ve had a “delicate” tummy since I had a gastric infection over 20 years ago when I was working away in Brussels (old life!) and since Sunday I’ve been in a lot of pain. Don’t read further if you are bothered by tummy talk  

It feels like trapped wind but I can trump if I force myself to (I’m not much of a trumper to be honest) and I’ve been going to the loo okay (more than normal but all seems alright in terms of how it is). I thought on Tuesday it was maybe related to a urinary tract infection as when my bladder felt full it felt more painful. I wee’d on a stick and there were leukocytes but nothing else, no nitrites or protein. Tuesday at work I felt grim, then okay, then grim. Said if I had another night of no sleep from the pain I would not go in yesterday but slept alright, so went, Bought some anti-wind tablets on the way home, thought I felt a bit better. Yesterday as the day wore on the pain got worse again, slept until 3am and then woke up (combo of work worry and pain I think). Now I feel like my tummy is just really tender. It’s not awful pain but can trapped wind feel like this for so long? Does anyone suffer? 

I know in the long run (ha!) it’s nothing compared to what others are experiencing but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts? I’ve done my minimum runs the past two nights - I haven’t really felt physically able and it’s been so sire but I’ve needed to get out for my head. Trying to decide whether to go for a run with my pal this morning, or go on my own. She says she will run as slowly as I want to but I don’t want to feel pressure to try to go faster when I feel like this...I’ve said that but she just says she will go slower. 

Hope you had a good sleep Ringy after your better news yesterday and can get out for a walk today xx


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear you are feeling poorly @Mrs Funkin i have had IBS from a teen and it sounds quite similar to what you are describing.

If it is triggered my tummy will be painful, possible diarrhoea, I normally have a flat tummy but it will stick out like I'm pregnant and I feel tired.

Trapped wind is agony and when I moved to a completely plant based diet I was in a lot of pain (so gave up to much fibre I follow elements of the diet now)

That said I recommend speaking to a doctor of it is new and continues.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Does anyone suffer from tummy issues? I've had a "delicate" tummy since I had a gastric infection over 20 years ago when I was working away in Brussels (old life!) and since Sunday I've been in a lot of pain. Don't read further if you are bothered by tummy talk
> 
> It feels like trapped wind but I can trump if I force myself to (I'm not much of a trumper to be honest) and I've been going to the loo okay (more than normal but all seems alright in terms of how it is). I thought on Tuesday it was maybe related to a urinary tract infection as when my bladder felt full it felt more painful. I wee'd on a stick and there were leukocytes but nothing else, no nitrites or protein. Tuesday at work I felt grim, then okay, then grim. Said if I had another night of no sleep from the pain I would not go in yesterday but slept alright, so went, Bought some anti-wind tablets on the way home, thought I felt a bit better. Yesterday as the day wore on the pain got worse again, slept until 3am and then woke up (combo of work worry and pain I think). Now I feel like my tummy is just really tender. It's not awful pain but can trapped wind feel like this for so long? Does anyone suffer?
> 
> I know in the long run (ha!) it's nothing compared to what others are experiencing but just wondered if anyone had any thoughts? I've done my minimum runs the past two nights - I haven't really felt physically able and it's been so sire but I've needed to get out for my head. Trying to decide whether to go for a run with my pal this morning, or go on my own. She says she will run as slowly as I want to but I don't want to feel pressure to try to go faster when I feel like this...I've said that but she just says she will go slower.
> 
> Hope you had a good sleep Ringy after your better news yesterday and can get out for a walk today xx


Ooh Mrs F that sounds nasty. Hope you feel better soon and please call the docs if it gets worse or doesn't go away.
Yesterday we had a short walk to drag Ringo in at lunchtime as the afternoon was torrential rain and gales yet again  today it's nice, can actually see blue sky so will walk down this evening and hopefully go a bit further.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin my tummy has been sensitive after having Salmonella 15 yes ago.

If I eat too much sugar (tangtastics in particular) my insides just ferment as my gut bacteria goes in to over activity. It can get very painful.

Maybe you are having IBS type flair ups, definitely worth a Drs visit to check.


----------



## MissKittyKat

2.84 miles this morning, a number of hills.

I went with a friend and need to get used to running with others again as my pace tends to be all over the place if I'm with someone else as feel the need to keep up!


----------



## Boxer123

Just over 2 miles for me it was tipping it down. I was not happy with myself as I hadn't eaten enough and was just to hungry to go on ! Never mind will go for a long walk with Loki later. Poor Sox is still sore.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Sox  What’s going on, boy?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462782
> Just over 2 miles for me it was tipping it down. I was not happy with myself as I hadn't eaten enough and was just to hungry to go on ! Never mind will go for a long walk with Loki later. Poor Sox is still sore.


Poor Sox.

Hope his leg feels better soon. It's amazing how long a sprain / strain can take to feel better.

We've been lucky our hydro pool has stayed open so Woody went Monday but I just have to leave them with him currently and wait in the car


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh poor Sox  What's going on, boy?


His arthritic leg is playing up so he's on rest me and loki have been going out without him. Look at him peeking this morning. I take him out for a sniff and pee but he likes to mooch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear  Poor little peeping boy. Hope you feel better soon Sox.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I went out for a run. As my friend put it, “it’s nuts we can run for 7.5 miles just so we can have a natter”. Thank goodness we do run, to give us chatting time! 

So we did 7.5m and when I got home I couldn’t face breakfast (most unlike me!), as my tum felt too tender. So I did a few bits and bobs, went to vet to get meds etc then just had a soup and sammich for lunch (I so rarely have a sandwich now), as I couldn’t face anything else. Tummy is hurting now I’ve eaten too :/ 

Most pesky! I’ll monitor it and see how I go - thanks for messages xx


----------



## Boxer123

It could be a tummy bug @Mrs Funkin i was always picking them up at schools they wouldn't make to to Ill but grotty. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  I do feel better currently, thank goodness...and I actually feel like I want some dinner too.


----------



## Ringypie

Glad you are feeling better Mrs F!

We had beautiful sun all day up until about 45 minutes before I finished work when the heavens opened with torrential sleet! Was worried it wouldn’t stop but luckily it blew through quickly and we had a lovely walk down to tuck Ringo up in bed. Another 2.3 miles done. 
I’m hoping for some decent weather at the weekend because I want to try sitting on Ringo again and also I really want to try a gentle run!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Glad you are feeling better Mrs F!
> 
> We had beautiful sun all day up until about 45 minutes before I finished work when the heavens opened with torrential sleet! Was worried it wouldn't stop but luckily it blew through quickly and we had a lovely walk down to tuck Ringo up in bed. Another 2.3 miles done.
> I'm hoping for some decent weather at the weekend because I want to try sitting on Ringo again and also I really want to try a gentle run!


I do hope the rain holds off I'm sick of it. We managed a lovely afternoon walk damp underfoot but no rain. Not sure why loki is giving me stink eye!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 462827
> 
> 
> I do hope the rain holds off I'm sick of it. We managed a lovely afternoon walk damp underfoot but no rain. Not sure why loki is giving me stink eye!


Oh that face! Sadly we are forecast an awful lot of rain over the next 2 days - there's a weather warning for torrential rain for Friday and Saturday. Think Ringo will be wanting to come and sit on my sofa!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh that face! Sadly we are forecast an awful lot of rain over the next 2 days - there's a weather warning for torrential rain for Friday and Saturday. Think Ringo will be wanting to come and sit on my sofa!!


He'd love that !


----------



## immum

Glad you are feeling a bit better @Mrs Funkin. I have tummy problems too, I suffer with bloating and wind (sorry if tmi!). All due to carbs. Any complex carbs affect me, but simple carbs like sugar are fine. All summer I manage to eat reasonably carb free, and I lose weight too, but in the winter I just can't face not eating any carbs so I have to put up with the side effects and weight gain.
6.5 miles last night, very windy but cooler. Started off ok but after about 3 miles started to feel a bit sick, but carried on anyway. I just want a couple of good runs like last week in a row to boost my confidence, at the moment I'm really fed up with it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear, I struggled out the door when I finally got home from work to tootle a couple of miles...think that’s 21 for the week so far on my challenge. Hopefully I can do another 30 mile week but my legs are tired (like the rest of me, who fell asleep on the sofa watching telly earlier)...

keep safe everyone, hope you can get out for some exercise this weekend


----------



## Boxer123

Just out with the boxers before my run dare I say it's a nice day no rain, not freezing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s pretty windy here...though not raining  Mind you, the temp is nine degrees but the “feels like” is only half of that. Come on Spring! Just sitting in bed trying to figure the best running route...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's pretty windy here...though not raining  Mind you, the temp is nine degrees but the "feels like" is only half of that. Come on Spring! Just sitting in bed trying to figure the best running route...


No wind here I'm quite excited for a less extreme weather run. It is forecast so will probably start as soon as I head out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it wasn’t as bad as I thought but my legs are tired. I don’t think I’ve run consistently this many miles in a long time though. It’s obviously the shortest month but at this rate I’ll have done more miles than I did during my RED in November, which also had an extra Sunday (traditionally long run day!). Seven miles again this morning...a warm up, then the 5k, then a wiggly way home. More weird dreams last night so didn’t sleep brilliantly but my tummy definitely is feeling a lot better.


----------



## Boxer123

Glad your tummy is better @Mrs Funkin maybe something you ate ?

18 miles for me this morning the weather held up perfect running conditions got a bit lost and ended up on the wrong side of the river.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, fabulous distance @Boxer123 - have a little rest now


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow, fabulous distance @Boxer123 - have a little rest now


If the boxers allow we have a freebie at their field later which they will enjoy. Gasping for a brew. Feel much better than last weeks 15 miler think it was the cold.


----------



## Ringypie

Look!!!!








Yep... running stuff at last!!! I did a real actual run (ok a run walk) but probably ran 2/3 of the distance. 3 miles so happy with that and even happier my scar didn't give me any grief at all. I'm so so weak though, it's going to be a long haul to get back to where I was last summer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

:Cat :Cat :Cat 

HURRAH!!!!!!!!

P.S. cute leggings


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 amazing miles

@Ringypie just woohoo 

3.91 miles done. It's getting warm out again a balmy 14°c, glad I let Woody free run.

Was trying to find a 4 mile route but just short and after I'd ran around an art thing in the woods I decided I was going to get dizzy if I did it any more!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> :Cat :Cat :Cat
> 
> HURRAH!!!!!!!!
> 
> P.S. cute leggings


Fleece lined! I'm not going fast enough to keep warm at the moment!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 amazing miles
> 
> @Ringypie just woohoo
> 
> 3.91 miles done. It's getting warm out again a balmy 14°c, glad I let Woody free run.
> 
> Was trying to find a 4 mile route but just short and after I'd ran around an art thing in the woods I decided I was going to get dizzy if I did it any more!


I'm envious of your temperatures!! It was blowing a Gale and throwing icy blobs of water at me (not enough to be proper rain but enough to make the last half mile home rather 'refreshing'!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Look!!!!
> View attachment 462938
> 
> Yep... running stuff at last!!! I did a real actual run (ok a run walk) but probably ran 2/3 of the distance. 3 miles so happy with that and even happier my scar didn't give me any grief at all. I'm so so weak though, it's going to be a long haul to get back to where I was last summer.


Yay well done so glad you got out and are feeling strong.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm. So our challenge for the week was to do a fancy dress run, for ten bonus miles. Husband and I (on opposing teams) made a pact that I wouldn't do fancy dress, as he can't run and it's not fair for me to gain even more miles on him.

Then came a plea from a team member, who wants to do a fancy dress run but not on her own - so I have decided that I will run in fancy dress with her but not request the bonus miles. That's fair enough, isn't it? She gets her miles though because I am running with her, is that morally wrong? I dunno...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm. So our challenge for the week was to do a fancy dress run, for ten bonus miles. Husband and I (on opposing teams) made a pact that I wouldn't do fancy dress, as he can't run and it's not fair for me to gain even more miles on him.
> 
> Then came a plea from a team member, who wants to do a fancy dress run but not on her own - so I have decided that I will run in fancy dress with her but not request the bonus miles. That's fair enough, isn't it? She gets her miles though because I am running with her, is that morally wrong? I dunno...


I think that's fair what are you dressing up as ? Is hubby still injured?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, he is unfortunately. My running partner has just found some Hawaiian things, so that's what I shall wear too....flower leis, grass skirt...all good  Fancy dress box is useful. Heh.

@MissKittyKat am I remembering rightly that you have had leggings from Rainbows and Sprinkles before? If so, how are the sizings compared to what you'd normally wear? Can't decide what size to order.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MissKittyKat am I remembering rightly that you have had leggings from Rainbows and Sprinkles before? If so, how are the sizings compared to what you'd normally wear? Can't decide what size to order.


Ah sorry not bought rainbow and sprinkles but Sturdy by Design, Lucky Locket Loves and Flanci.

I always go for a large whoever I buy from though.

I'm a 14 usually.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah okay, thanks MKK  I'm tempted to just order some...


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm. So our challenge for the week was to do a fancy dress run, for ten bonus miles. Husband and I (on opposing teams) made a pact that I wouldn't do fancy dress, as he can't run and it's not fair for me to gain even more miles on him.
> 
> Then came a plea from a team member, who wants to do a fancy dress run but not on her own - so I have decided that I will run in fancy dress with her but not request the bonus miles. That's fair enough, isn't it? She gets her miles though because I am running with her, is that morally wrong? I dunno...


I think that's fair enough. Hope hubby mends quickly!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

6.5 miles this morning, just over four were in fancy dress...I wanted to do 6.5 to bring my weekly total to 35.


























Pesky opposing team spying via cctv


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> 6.5 miles this morning, just over four were in fancy dress...I wanted to do 6.5 to bring my weekly total to 35.
> 
> View attachment 463007
> View attachment 463008
> 
> 
> View attachment 463009
> 
> 
> Pesky opposing team spying via cctv


Well done and I love the fancy dress!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very easy fancy dress...my running partner said she was going Hawaiian so I said I could do that too if she liked, do we did


----------



## Ringypie

I went for a 5 mile walk today up on the moors with my running club friend. It was so lovely up there, the rain held off and there weren't many other people around - just perfect!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I went for a 5 mile walk today up on the moors with my running club friend. It was so lovely up there, the rain held off and there weren't many other people around - just perfect!
> View attachment 463041


You have such gorgeous routes I'm so jealous.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You have such gorgeous routes I'm so jealous.


We are very lucky to have it literally on our doorstep - out the front door, turn left and walk for 5 minutes and you're on the moor! It's a bit of a slog to get up there but well worth it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, this is making me chuckle Ringy.

Look at my elevation for the WHOLE WEEK!










(And my Strava is deliberately only three followers!)


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We are very lucky to have it literally on our doorstep - out the front door, turn left and walk for 5 minutes and you're on the moor! It's a bit of a slog to get up there but well worth it.
> View attachment 463045





Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, this is making me chuckle Ringy.
> 
> Look at my elevation for the WHOLE WEEK!
> 
> View attachment 463046
> 
> 
> (And my Strava is deliberately only three followers!)


I would struggle with the elevation it's flat as a pancake here.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, this is making me chuckle Ringy.
> 
> Look at my elevation for the WHOLE WEEK!
> 
> View attachment 463046
> 
> 
> (And my Strava is deliberately only three followers!)


Omg even a short walk down to Ringy is about 200ft elevation!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yeah, the sea isn’t renowned for its hills  

I’m still chuckling about it...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yeah, the sea isn't renowned for its hills
> 
> I'm still chuckling about it...


How far are you from the South Downs? That's pretty hilly


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yeah, the sea isn't renowned for its hills
> 
> I'm still chuckling about it...


Perhaps you and @Boxer123 should come down for a running holiday. We could do some hill sprints


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> How far are you from the South Downs? That's pretty hilly


About seven miles - so not far I just cba to drive to go running...!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Perhaps you and @Boxer123 should come down for a running holiday. We could do some hill sprints


Can you imagine? We'd be so broken!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Can you imagine? We'd be so broken!


It would be fun! We could do these routes!















Just a little elevation.... I don't think I could even walk them at the moment!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cripes alive. Methinks not, you mad woman!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cripes alive. Methinks not, you mad woman!


 But the downhills are glorious!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Perhaps you and @Boxer123 should come down for a running holiday. We could do some hill sprints


You would be going slightly slower with me huffing and puffing begins you .


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> But the downhills are glorious!


I love whizzing down hills with Woody, it makes me feel fast. @Boxer123 it's taken a bit of training to be confident to do this!

Apart from the hills in the woods, our most local elevation is "The Devils Kneading Trough" which is about 900ft and part of the north downs. I love the fact you have to go up Wibberley Way to get to it


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I love whizzing down hills with Woody, it makes me feel fast. @Boxer123 it's taken a bit of training to be confident to do this!
> 
> Apart from the hills in the woods, our most local elevation is "The Devils Kneading Trough" which is about 900ft and part of the north downs. I love the fact you have to go up Wibberley Way to get to it


Downhill with Loki ekk


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I love whizzing down hills with Woody, it makes me feel fast. @Boxer123 it's taken a bit of training to be confident to do this!
> 
> Apart from the hills in the woods, our most local elevation is "The Devils Kneading Trough" which is about 900ft and part of the north downs. I love the fact you have to go up Wibberley Way to get to it


Those are amazing names!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I do love not going to work on a Monday. It's bliss! Anyway, 7.5 miles or thereabouts this morning, including finding nine things on our "scavenger hunt" as part of the running club challenge for the month  Good start to the week. Final push!

I found three orange cars within about two minutes of each other, most odd!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, running again at last!
OMG I don't know how you manage those hills! My normal route is about 250ft elevation and that's enough for me. The worst thing is, it doesn't matter how many times I run it it never gets easier.
6.5 miles last night, lovely evening, cooler than I thought it would be, which is good. I think I was actually appropriately dressed for the temperature for a change, and that's because I thought it would be warmer. Thinnest leggings and very thin long sleeve top, was frozen for the first mile, then just right.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm back at work so could only squeeze in 3 miles today. @immum to make it easier and this sounds silly you could try a longer run once a week build up 10 per cent each week or speed trials.


----------



## Boxer123

My conversation with my mother today.

me: I’m doing a virtual 50km in two weeks
Mum: Phew at least you don’t have to run it
Me: No I do just from the house.
Mum: Your running 50km around the house! 
Me; No from the house just not a race mum 

It went on...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> My conversation with my mother today.
> 
> me: I'm doing a virtual 50km in two weeks
> Mum: Phew at least you don't have to run it
> Me: No I do just from the house.
> Mum: Your running 50km around the house!
> Me; No from the house just not a race mum
> 
> It went on...


That sounds like a conversation I would have with the OH because he wouldn't be listening properly.

First run home from work today since last year. I sometimes like doing the matched runs to see how I'm improving.

22 seconds of my last attempt and didn't look at my watch once!


----------



## MissKittyKat

MissKittyKat said:


> That sounds like a conversation I would have with the OH because he wouldn't be listening properly.
> 
> First run home from work today since last year. I sometimes like doing the matched runs to see how I'm improving.
> 
> 22 seconds of my last attempt and didn't look at my watch once!


My colleagues weren't sure about my outfit, a bit bright apparantly!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> That sounds like a conversation I would have with the OH because he wouldn't be listening properly.
> 
> First run home from work today since last year. I sometimes like doing the matched runs to see how I'm improving.
> 
> 22 seconds of my last attempt and didn't look at my watch once!





MissKittyKat said:


> My colleagues weren't sure about my outfit, a bit bright apparantly!
> 
> View attachment 463143


It's hard to explain anything technical to mum. I love all your leggings I'm so boring always in black.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It's hard to explain anything technical to mum. I love all your leggings I'm so boring always in black.


When I first started teaching I bought loads of suits in black, brown, I thought I looked really smart my mentor told me I looked boring!!!!

I've tried my best not to look boring since!

My mum thinks it's amusing as I was a very quiet, shy child.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Home from a day which saw a staff member in a state like I’ve not seen before...crikey. 

Anyway, a little run 3.3 miles with two more things ticked off the scavenger hunt list. Only nine to go  

I hope everyone is okay, keep safe and well xx


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> When I first started teaching I bought loads of suits in black, brown, I thought I looked really smart my mentor told me I looked boring!!!!
> 
> I've tried my best not to look boring since!
> 
> My mum thinks it's amusing as I was a very quiet, shy child.


How rude teacher training was such hard work and anxiety inducing not what you need.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Home from a day which saw a staff member in a state like I've not seen before...crikey.
> 
> Anyway, a little run 3.3 miles with two more things ticked off the scavenger hunt list. Only nine to go
> 
> I hope everyone is okay, keep safe and well xx


Oh no I hope she is ok ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> How rude teacher training was such hard work and anxiety inducing not what you need.


It didn't feel nice at the time but was a sound bit of advice, along with standing me in the hall and showing me how to project my voice properly without squeaking!

Working in two tough schools in Liverpool set me up well for the rest of my teaching experiences, probably the reason I went in to the prison service and SEND too.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Home from a day which saw a staff member in a state like I've not seen before...crikey.
> 
> Anyway, a little run 3.3 miles with two more things ticked off the scavenger hunt list. Only nine to go
> 
> I hope everyone is okay, keep safe and well xx


Hope they got the support needed.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It didn't feel nice at the time but was a sound bit of advice, along with standing me in the hall and showing me how to project my voice properly without squeaking!
> 
> Working in two tough schools in Liverpool set me up well for the rest of my teaching experiences, probably the reason I went in to the prison service and SEND too.


I didn't know you worked in the prison service did you enjoy it ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I didn't know you worked in the prison service did you enjoy it ?


I worked in a secure training centre with 11-18 year olds, absolutely loved it.

Could also be demoralising when you knew what the likely outcome would be following release dates


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I worked in a secure training centre with 11-18 year olds, absolutely loved it.
> 
> Could also be demoralising when you knew what the likely outcome would be following release dates


That sounds interesting I used to love work within the SEMH unit but yes unfortunately you sometimes can guess outcomes it's so sad our society is unfairly weighted.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> That sounds interesting I used to love work within the SEMH unit but yes unfortunately you sometimes can guess outcomes it's so sad our society is unfairly weighted.


Don't get me started! The changes to the curriculum over the last few years and removal of qualifications do nothing to make the young people feel proud and improve self esteem as they literally have nothing they can achieve!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no I hope she is ok ?


I have texted her and I think so but honestly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> Hope they got the support needed.


Just me. That's all there was. Just me.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just me. That's all there was. Just me.


I'm sure she was grateful you were there x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh so I came up with a new plan. When I'm working a 9-5 (as opposed to 8-4), I still get in for about 7:20, still have jo lunch break and still finish late. So yesterday I decided that I was going to drive to work at the normal time, then run down to the seafront at worthing, hopefully getting a couple of scavenger items on the way and then get into work for about 8:30, get sorted (baby wipe wash!!) and have breakkie ready to start for nine. So that is what I did  all was going so swimmingly, I got McDs and Costa to bring my scavenger total to 13, had a lovely five mile run got back to the car...was walking into work when *splat* massive bird poop! Gggrrrrrr. Luckily I was in kit still and not uniform...had to wash my hair in the sink










So that's my adventures for the day. Hope you've all had fun too!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh so I came up with a new plan. When I'm working a 9-5 (as opposed to 8-4), I still get in for about 7:20, still have jo lunch break and still finish late. So yesterday I decided that I was going to drive to work at the normal time, then run down to the seafront at worthing, hopefully getting a couple of scavenger items on the way and then get into work for about 8:30, get sorted (baby wipe wash!!) and have breakkie ready to start for nine. So that is what I did  all was going so swimmingly, I got McDs and Costa to bring my scavenger total to 13, had a lovely five mile run got back to the car...was walking into work when *splat* massive bird poop! Gggrrrrrr. Luckily I was in kit still and not uniform...had to wash my hair in the sink
> 
> View attachment 463221
> 
> 
> So that's my adventures for the day. Hope you've all had fun too!


Oh no bird poop is horrible well done on your run though.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh so I came up with a new plan. When I'm working a 9-5 (as opposed to 8-4), I still get in for about 7:20, still have jo lunch break and still finish late. So yesterday I decided that I was going to drive to work at the normal time, then run down to the seafront at worthing, hopefully getting a couple of scavenger items on the way and then get into work for about 8:30, get sorted (baby wipe wash!!) and have breakkie ready to start for nine. So that is what I did  all was going so swimmingly, I got McDs and Costa to bring my scavenger total to 13, had a lovely five mile run got back to the car...was walking into work when *splat* massive bird poop! Gggrrrrrr. Luckily I was in kit still and not uniform...had to wash my hair in the sink
> 
> View attachment 463221
> 
> 
> So that's my adventures for the day. Hope you've all had fun too!


Great pics.
Yuk to bird poop.
As I ran home yesterday, I walked to work early with Woody to pick my car up was lovely to see the sunrise again. Not sure if this is the best way around to do it or run to work and walk home.
At least car would be at home then!


----------



## immum

Good plan @Mrs Funkin. Remember it's supposed to be lucky to be pooped on by a bird!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! Husband ran with me - we only did 2.75 miles but still yay!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooooh so I came up with a new plan. When I'm working a 9-5 (as opposed to 8-4), I still get in for about 7:20, still have jo lunch break and still finish late. So yesterday I decided that I was going to drive to work at the normal time, then run down to the seafront at worthing, hopefully getting a couple of scavenger items on the way and then get into work for about 8:30, get sorted (baby wipe wash!!) and have breakkie ready to start for nine. So that is what I did  all was going so swimmingly, I got McDs and Costa to bring my scavenger total to 13, had a lovely five mile run got back to the car...was walking into work when *splat* massive bird poop! Gggrrrrrr. Luckily I was in kit still and not uniform...had to wash my hair in the sink
> 
> View attachment 463221
> 
> 
> So that's my adventures for the day. Hope you've all had fun too!


Liking this for the nice run not the bird poo!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Goodness me what a beautiful morning! Went for my usual weekly "natter and run" with pal...ticked off two more scavenger items (speed camera and another orange team member). We did nine miles, just over 10's, so pretty happy with that given I have slightly tired legs from the increased mileage! You'll laugh now, look at the state of me! I look like I'm trying to do a model pose  hahahahaha!










I do love this top, in the sale from wiggle - and it's surviving all the wearing and washing very well indeed (not to mention the bird poop!).


----------



## Boxer123

Great work @Mrs Funkin it is gorgeous today. I'm really struggling to fit in work, boxer walking (we cover around 6 miles each day) and running. Anyway I went for a little run with Loki this morning it was lovely. He was quite happy on his long line trotting away.


----------



## immum

Good run @Mrs Funkin, and glad Mr F is starting to run again.
Lovely evening again last night, cool and still. Usual 6.5 miles, quite comfortable, it looks like things are improving slowly, that's 2 runs this week where I've felt pretty good. Our pace has dropped off a bit, it doesn't feel slower, but is according to Strava, maybe that's why I'm feeling better.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just 0.53 mils this evening as I needed to have 4 miles left for tomorrow.

Felt good though and reasonable pace, finished my evening with my usual HIIT the Barre class


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Another 7.5 miles this morning (shorter warm up, club 5k then some more scavenger hunting). I'm flipping shattered! I need 4.5 miles tomorrow to hit 40 miles for the week.










Downside is I'm flipping starving! Got some cheese and chilli hot cross buns reduced in M&S yesterday...quite nice and hot the post running hunger spot.

In other running news, all things being equal, parkrun should be back 5th June 

Hope the sun is shining on you all xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

It's a gorgeous day here. Squirrel came with is for our 4 miles.

I tried really hard to hydrate myself yesterday and took a hydration drink with me, it made a huge difference.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! Another 7.5 miles this morning (shorter warm up, club 5k then some more scavenger hunting). I'm flipping shattered! I need 4.5 miles tomorrow to hit 40 miles for the week.
> 
> View attachment 463370
> 
> 
> Downside is I'm flipping starving! Got some cheese and chilli hot cross buns reduced in M&S yesterday...quite nice and hot the post running hunger spot.
> 
> In other running news, all things being equal, parkrun should be back 5th June
> 
> Hope the sun is shining on you all xx


Great job @Mrs Funkin. I know what you mean I get so hungry when I run more. How is hubby doing ?


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's a gorgeous day here. Squirrel came with is for our 4 miles.
> 
> I tried really hard to hydrate myself yesterday and took a hydration drink with me, it made a huge difference.
> 
> View attachment 463387


I wish I had just got back I'm horribly dehydrated only took water and got so hot. Going to need to take something else next week.


----------



## Boxer123

19 miles this morning got on a bit of a pickle with my hydration started feeling quite sick. It's not even hot what will I be like in the summer !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck 19 miles...well done @Boxer123 

good job @MissKittyKat too. Wait until racing starts again, I think you'll notice a real difference in your running this year.

Hubby was clearly able to go much faster than I can for the 5k, even though he's barely run...however, once we got to six miles he started to seriously flag - which was very odd for me. Normally I'm the one trailing behind...in the end he stopped and walked whilst I carried on.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 463389
> View attachment 463390
> View attachment 463391
> View attachment 463392
> View attachment 463393
> 19 miles this morning got on a bit of a pickle with my hydration started feeling quite sick. It's not even hot what will I be like in the summer !


Wow 19 miles that's awesome!!


----------



## Ringypie

Our running club are running a virtual challenge each week. This week it was run a 10k route in your local area... guess who felt she needed to try to do it  I’m rather pleased with my time too, 1 hour 10 mins. I run walked the hills and tried not to go too quickly on the rest but it’s so hard when my legs naturally settle back into their old stride pattern. Keep telling myself to slow down and not push myself at the moment but a few times had to walk to reset myself!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Our running club are running a virtual challenge each week. This week it was run a 10k route in your local area... guess who felt she needed to try to do it  I'm rather pleased with my time too, 1 hour 10 mins. I run walked the hills and tried not to go too quickly on the rest but it's so hard when my legs naturally settle back into their old stride pattern. Keep telling myself to slow down and not push myself at the moment but a few times had to walk to reset myself!


Well done it's difficult to go slower when it's against your natural pace.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant Ringy  you’ll be up to speed in no time! Xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Our running club are running a virtual challenge each week. This week it was run a 10k route in your local area... guess who felt she needed to try to do it  I'm rather pleased with my time too, 1 hour 10 mins. I run walked the hills and tried not to go too quickly on the rest but it's so hard when my legs naturally settle back into their old stride pattern. Keep telling myself to slow down and not push myself at the moment but a few times had to walk to reset myself!


Brilliant, pace is amazing just shows how fit you are amazing lady x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Final scavenger hunt item this morning...sunrise 

Did 142 miles in the month too, super pleased with that.

Happy sunshiney Sunday everyone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.5 mile run home again today. Aim was 40mins of continuous running rather than distance so ran home and a bit more as needed to round up, so it was actually 41mims!

Pace was better again and even had a few items in my backpack I forgot about so it was heavy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome @MissKittyKat  Great to see your pace improvements too, it's so pleasing isn't it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome @MissKittyKat  Great to see your pace improvements too, it's so pleasing isn't it!


Yes, it makes me smile.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat and after a days work.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat and after a days work.


It is downhill mostly 

I'm going to try and run home once a week for the rest of the academic year.


----------



## immum

@Boxer123 19 miles! Well done you.
@Mrs Funkin fantastic total for the week and month!
@MissKittyKat good improvements in your pace, keep up the good work.
@Ringypie well done! Great achievement so soon after starting running again. Your pace wasn't much slower than my normal pace!
6 miles for me last night. Legs tired so couldn't be bothered with the last 1/2 mile. Rest of me felt good though! I'm trying to do a bit more in general, not just running, as I need to lose a few pounds, so on top of our normal 2x 10 mile bike rides at the weekend, we went for a good walk both days too, hence the tired legs.


----------



## Boxer123

Only 1.5 miles today tapering down as I have my virtual race Saturday Ultra Britain Virtual 50km. Not feeling to confident as I’ve not trained enough but the plan is;

Take the boys to the field 
Home / Breakfast 
Start running for four hours
Come home get loki walk/ run 10km with him
Come home get Sox walk 2miles with him (he can’t run) 
Take Sox home finish any left over miles
Vomit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Boxer123 I know I shouldn't but that made me chuckle. Sorry 

You'll be grand, it's not much more than a marathon and they are like a (run/)walk in the park for you. The bling had better be worth it, hehe. Run strong!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Boxer123 I know I shouldn't but that made me chuckle. Sorry
> 
> You'll be grand, it's not much more than a marathon and they are like a (run/)walk in the park for you. The bling had better be worth it, hehe. Run strong!


We do get a medal I hope it's good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had a day off yesterday - more because I wanted to go for a walk with husband, which then meant I couldn't go for a run too. I can't wait for the guidelines to change at the end of March (hopefully). I'm very much missing being able to go for a post-dinner walk if I've already been out for a run...and of course I ran every day in feb, so it didn't leave me much scope.

Home from work at a normal time, so husband and I went for a little 5k. My legs were complaining though...they maybe needed more than one day off


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> We do get a medal I hope it's good.


It had better be for completing that distance!!!! You'll certainly have earned it!


----------



## Ringypie

Our running club challenge this week was to run the handicap route so I did! Got a pw... never been that slow even when I first started running. But I did it and ran the whole 3.4 miles which I’m pleased with. It was awfully cold, very grateful for my hot shower and pyjamas when I got home!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning runners  

I am so weary, the last three nights I've fallen asleep on the sofa by 8:30...and I have only run Tuesday night (5k) and then this morning (5.5 miles). Maybe I'm tired from all the miles in February? Or from work? I wake up a lot in the night too, the hot flushes are back with a vengeance, so my sleep is very disrupted which probably isn't helping. Who'd be a girl, eh? I'm looking forward to being off work next week. Hurrah! 

I hope your legs haven't disowned you Ringy, after your running  It's all sounding so positive for you, I'm so pleased. 

Keep safe everyone, not long now until things start to relax a little...I'm so looking forward to it!


----------



## Dimwit

Had a bit of a slow start with the couch to 5K - the trainers I ordered were too small so I had to send them back and exchange for a larger size.
But I have nearly done the first week of C25K - it is fairly pathetic compared to the distances most people on here run but an achievement for me. I am still having pain in my feet and still having problems with my calves getting very tight so keep having to stop and stretch. I am determined to give it my nest shot though, and even if I am slow and rubbish, surely it is better than just sitting on the sofa doing nothing...


----------



## Boxer123

Dimwit said:


> Had a bit of a slow start with the couch to 5K - the trainers I ordered were too small so I had to send them back and exchange for a larger size.
> But I have nearly done the first week of C25K - it is fairly pathetic compared to the distances most people on here run but an achievement for me. I am still having pain in my feet and still having problems with my calves getting very tight so keep having to stop and stretch. I am determined to give it my nest shot though, and even if I am slow and rubbish, surely it is better than just sitting on the sofa doing nothing...


It will get easier I couldn't run to the end of the road when I started. Try and warm up a bit first if your getting sore maybe some stretches.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @Dimwit  Don't compare yourself to people though (I am guilty of the same thing and always get told the same thing!). Everything is relative - you should be pleased as anything that you've done your first week. Here's to the next week - make sure you're going slowly enough, especially when you first start each run/walk.


----------



## Dimwit

Boxer123 said:


> It will get easier I couldn't run to the end of the road when I started. Try and warm up a bit first if your getting sore maybe some stretches.


I do lots of stretches to warm up. It's because I have arthritis in my toes which has changed my gait do my calf muscles shorten as I run. My shiny new trainers help by keeping my feet in a better position though.



Mrs Funkin said:


> Here's to the next week - make sure you're going slowly enough, especially when you first start each run/walk.


Oh, I will definitely be going slowly - in fact, if I go more slowly I will be going backwards


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah you see, you say that, people always do...I don't believe a word of it


----------



## MissKittyKat

Dimwit said:


> Had a bit of a slow start with the couch to 5K - the trainers I ordered were too small so I had to send them back and exchange for a larger size.
> But I have nearly done the first week of C25K - it is fairly pathetic compared to the distances most people on here run but an achievement for me. I am still having pain in my feet and still having problems with my calves getting very tight so keep having to stop and stretch. I am determined to give it my nest shot though, and even if I am slow and rubbish, surely it is better than just sitting on the sofa doing nothing...


Never slow and definitely not rubbish 

I was where you were 2 years ago and have just stuck with it.

I'm still slow but I only.compare.myself.to me x


----------



## immum

New Asics, yay!!!
Been looking for some since before Christmas but didn't want to pay the price of the new versions, but couldn't find any in my size, so I gave up and ordered the gt-2000v9.
They are sooo comfy. The 7's I was using were always much firmer than others I've had, but these are back to the nice bouncy sole I remember.
6.1 miles last night, legs achy again but otherwise ok.
@Boxer123 good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> New Asics, yay!!!
> Been looking for some since before Christmas but didn't want to pay the price of the new versions, but couldn't find any in my size, so I gave up and ordered the gt-2000v9.
> They are sooo comfy. The 7's I was using were always much firmer than others I've had, but these are back to the nice bouncy sole I remember.
> 6.1 miles last night, legs achy again but otherwise ok.
> @Boxer123 good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine.


Thank you everything is packed and ready to go it all depends on loki at the moment he's not been well so it may be I can't leave him. In which case I can do it Sunday (they give a choice) hoping I can go ahead tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning runners
> 
> I am so weary, the last three nights I've fallen asleep on the sofa by 8:30...and I have only run Tuesday night (5k) and then this morning (5.5 miles). Maybe I'm tired from all the miles in February? Or from work? I wake up a lot in the night too, the hot flushes are back with a vengeance, so my sleep is very disrupted which probably isn't helping. Who'd be a girl, eh? I'm looking forward to being off work next week. Hurrah!
> 
> I hope your legs haven't disowned you Ringy, after your running  It's all sounding so positive for you, I'm so pleased.
> 
> Keep safe everyone, not long now until things start to relax a little...I'm so looking forward to it!


Sounds like you need a rest Mrs F!! 
I'm so excited about things relaxing a bit... hoping very much that shielding will come to an end and I'll have a bit more freedom!


----------



## Ringypie

Dimwit said:


> Had a bit of a slow start with the couch to 5K - the trainers I ordered were too small so I had to send them back and exchange for a larger size.
> But I have nearly done the first week of C25K - it is fairly pathetic compared to the distances most people on here run but an achievement for me. I am still having pain in my feet and still having problems with my calves getting very tight so keep having to stop and stretch. I am determined to give it my nest shot though, and even if I am slow and rubbish, surely it is better than just sitting on the sofa doing nothing...


Well done!! Try not to compare yourself to anyone else... doing anything is amazing, whether it's 10 miles or 1 mile!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> New Asics, yay!!!
> Been looking for some since before Christmas but didn't want to pay the price of the new versions, but couldn't find any in my size, so I gave up and ordered the gt-2000v9.
> They are sooo comfy. The 7's I was using were always much firmer than others I've had, but these are back to the nice bouncy sole I remember.
> 6.1 miles last night, legs achy again but otherwise ok.
> @Boxer123 good luck for tomorrow, I'm sure you'll be fine.


Yay new shoes!! Show us a pic so we can admire them!!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you everything is packed and ready to go it all depends on loki at the moment he's not been well so it may be I can't leave him. In which case I can do it Sunday (they give a choice) hoping I can go ahead tomorrow.


Oh no I hope Loki feels better very soon and that you get to do your run!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no I hope Loki feels better very soon and that you get to do your run!


He's eaten and seen the vet. We will see how we are tomorrow. I have had a bit of a meltdown about him today. He'd probably prefer I went out and stopped fussing him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual Saturday morning...but today we ran to the park we do parkrun at, then ran the parkrun course, then home. My parkrun course point to point time today was the same as my course PB - but pesky Garmin was being most grumpy today, so my 5k on my watch was 83 seconds after that!! A valuable lesson for those folk who argue that a GPS is accurate compared to a measuring wheel!

Hope you're out and in your way @Boxer123 and hope Loki is feeling better. Go well xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 let is know how you are getting on, I so wish I had the courage to sign up for an ultra.

Also, hope Loki is on the road to recovery again.

Some interval training this morning. 2.62 miles covered over the session and a pretty good pace for me considering the walking 12.08. Consciously kept my walking pace brisk in between as I usually just plod.

Have a pain in my right calf though and one of the kitties tried to eat my cereal when I got back 

Will do some more stretches later and hope that sorts it.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I didn’t quite make it. Really happy with the first 20 miles good pace didn’t feel to tired. Got home to pick up loki and the wheels came off. He was a good boy considering how many people we saw but sniffy and I was getting colder and colder. 

Then we couldn’t do the 10km loop as someone had dumped a gas canister in the road and loki wouldn’t walk past it. So we back tracked and a pheasant ran out loki started running and I went to with the momentum begging him to stop  

By the time I picked up Sox I was done to cold. I hadn’t slept all night worrying about loki and my head wasn’t in it. (Long distance 99 per cent a head game) so rather than do the last 10km alone I’m on the sofa under a blanket. I will have another crack at the distance in a few weeks once Loki’s tests are out the way. Absolutely beautiful day to be out though.


----------



## Ringypie

Guess who just ran 10k!!! Not a run walk but an actual RUN for the whole distance!!!! I will get my strength back!!!

It’s absolutely freezing out there though, I got hot while I was running but so cold as soon as I stopped. Might be a hot bath for me in a bit!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well I didn't quite make it. Really happy with the first 20 miles good pace didn't feel to tired. Got home to pick up loki and the wheels came off. He was a good boy considering how many people we saw but sniffy and I was getting colder and colder.
> 
> Then we couldn't do the 10km loop as someone had dumped a gas canister in the road and loki wouldn't walk past it. So we back tracked and a pheasant ran out loki started running and I went to with the momentum begging him to stop
> 
> By the time I picked up Sox I was done to cold. I hadn't slept all night worrying about loki and my head wasn't in it. (Long distance 99 per cent a head game) so rather than do the last 10km alone I'm on the sofa under a blanket. I will have another crack at the distance in a few weeks once Loki's tests are out the way. Absolutely beautiful day to be out though.


Still a huge distance x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Still a huge distance x


It is indeed my feet are not happy and I'm still bloody cold. One thing learned today ultra running with boxers is a no no


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It is indeed my feet are not happy and I'm still bloody cold. One thing learned today ultra running with boxers is a no no


Sorry it didn't go to plan but you still did amazingly 20 miles and still feeling good is just awesome!! I've got to go out again to put Ringo to bed then I am having my bath and I have a date with my fluffiest pyjamas and oodie!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sorry it didn't go to plan but you still did amazingly 20 miles and still feeling good is just awesome!! I've got to go out again to put Ringo to bed then I am having my bath and I have a date with my fluffiest pyjamas and oodie!!


I'm in my jammies they are all I've wanted all day ! I could have finished physically I just lost the plot.


----------



## immum

Oh @Boxer123 what a shame you couldn't finish. You did brilliantly though, well done. 
@Ringypie great stuff, you're improving every day! Marathon next week?
These are the trainers, boring colour I know, but I like things to coordinate, so they go with my black leggings, then I can wear coloured tops.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

20+ miles is a great effort @Boxer123 - hope Loki is okay. Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

6.5 miles in glorious sunshine after a morning which included cleaning up cat sick :/ Small boy has eaten and currently strolling around the garden, so just a close eye I think. Like my eye is ever anything but close as far as he’s concerned. 

Ringy, I bet your 10k was faster than mine!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> 6.5 miles in glorious sunshine after a morning which included cleaning up cat sick :/ Small boy has eaten and currently strolling around the garden, so just a close eye I think. Like my eye is ever anything but close as far as he's concerned.
> 
> Ringy, I bet your 10k was faster than mine!


Well done it's great here. I went to bed at 8:30 last night still exhausted.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> 6.5 miles in glorious sunshine after a morning which included cleaning up cat sick :/ Small boy has eaten and currently strolling around the garden, so just a close eye I think. Like my eye is ever anything but close as far as he's concerned.
> 
> Ringy, I bet your 10k was faster than mine!


Beautiful sunshine here too. I've been out on Ringy this morning. Hope small boy is ok.
Hmm I'm not sure about that, I did mine in an hour and 3 minutes and pushed a bit to get that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Pretty close then, I was 62 minutes at Sunday Run pace...we can run together virtually - the rest of the time I can’t keep up with you  

oh and Hahaha! I was running home today and as I ran by a couple coming towards me, the man said, “God look at the state of her, shouldn’t be running looking like that”!!! Good job he didn’t see me running three stone ago! Cheeky fecker.

Pity the poor woman he’s with...I wonder what size you have to be in his mind to be allowed to run :/ 

Pppffftttttt!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pretty close then, I was 62 minutes at Sunday Run pace...we can run together virtually - the rest of the time I can't keep up with you
> 
> oh and Hahaha! I was running home today and as I ran by a couple coming towards me, the man said, "God look at the state of her, shouldn't be running looking like that"!!! Good job he didn't see me running three stone ago! Cheeky fecker.
> 
> Pity the poor woman he's with...I wonder what size you have to be in his mind to be allowed to run :/
> 
> Pppffftttttt!


How rude, god knows what he would have said to me! Might have given him an earful


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Errrm, no self disparagement here please @MissKittyKat - the world is a tough enough place without being unkind about ourselves!

It's disgraceful that he thinks it's okay to speak about someone like that. I feel as strongly about people who make comments about someone being "too thin" - which seems to be even more acceptable.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Errrm, no self disparagement here please @MissKittyKat - the world is a tough enough place without being unkind about ourselves!
> 
> It's disgraceful that he thinks it's okay to speak about someone like that. I feel as strongly about people who make comments about someone being "too thin" - which seems to be even more acceptable.


Don't worry, I'm more than happy with how I look and feel the best and fitness ever. I'm decided I want to keep eating cake for the foreseeable so I'm good.

I've convinced turning 40 and rehoming Woody gave me a new outlook on life. I'm definitely comfortable in my own skin, at the moment 

Comment was just a musing really.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pretty close then, I was 62 minutes at Sunday Run pace...we can run together virtually - the rest of the time I can't keep up with you
> 
> oh and Hahaha! I was running home today and as I ran by a couple coming towards me, the man said, "God look at the state of her, shouldn't be running looking like that"!!! Good job he didn't see me running three stone ago! Cheeky fecker.
> 
> Pity the poor woman he's with...I wonder what size you have to be in his mind to be allowed to run :/
> 
> Pppffftttttt!


Yay a virtual running buddy! And cor! How rude of that man! Bet he couldn't run for a bus, how dare he be so rude!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Pretty close then, I was 62 minutes at Sunday Run pace...we can run together virtually - the rest of the time I can't keep up with you
> 
> oh and Hahaha! I was running home today and as I ran by a couple coming towards me, the man said, "God look at the state of her, shouldn't be running looking like that"!!! Good job he didn't see me running three stone ago! Cheeky fecker.
> 
> Pity the poor woman he's with...I wonder what size you have to be in his mind to be allowed to run :/
> 
> Pppffftttttt!


What a massive douche ! Exactly if I was his wife I'd me mortified. I was running along yesterday and passed two teenagers up ahead we're their parents. As I came along behind the parents started jogging but in a mocking manner. I thought 'I cant believe they are taking the mick' I ran past and said 'I'm on mile 17 I have no sense of humour left' they looked mortified and explained they thought I was their daughters catching up.

Like you @MissKittyKat i couldn't care less what I look like anymore. If only we could get to this in our early twenties sand teens I wasted so much time worrying about being to fat and wearing the wrong clothes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little 5k this morning with husband...quite nice  Chilly though, had to have my under vest on too!


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles with Loki this morning. Your right @Mrs Funkin its chilly I couldn't feel my hands by the end.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had my gloves on! There was no wind but it still was *bbbbrrrrrrrrr* 

How’s Loki?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had my gloves on! There was no wind but it still was *bbbbrrrrrrrrr*
> 
> How's Loki?


He's a lot better today thank you slept and eaten well we had a lovely outing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that’s good to read


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that's good to read


We think he's trying to get out of his vets visit tomorrow.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Week 3 of running home from work. Tonight was some Fartlek training. Focused on making sure any walking session were at the fastest pace I could manage and used the down hills to run my hardest.

Wasn't expecting to get home in the time allocated as when I usually do this type of training I'm usually slower overall. Well o got home and according to Strava my pace was a little faster again.

I'm actually enjoying not looking at my watch. Put it under all my layers so I could see it and put the timer on my.phone and just waited for it to beep


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> We think he's trying to get out of his vets visit tomorrow.


So glad he's feeling better, everything crossed for tomorrow.

It's been a beautiful day down here. When I got home from Ringo I asked work if I could take the afternoon off as it was just too nice to be sat at my desk. Hubby managed to take the afternoon off too so we went for a lovely walk on the moors.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wondering if @O2.0 is still running...hope all is well with you


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wondering if @O2.0 is still running...hope all is well with you


I was also thinking about @McKenzie and wondering if the running journey had continued x


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wondering if @O2.0 is still running...hope all is well with you


I haven't been running!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
Penny came along and threw my routine for a loop, I've also been battling PF and even though I'm not running, I'm still on my feet most of the day. Excuses, excuses.
Long story short I'm woefully out of shape, 20 pounds heavier, and I have *got* to get back in the routine!

The weather is getting nicer, days are getting longer, so no more excuses!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! We are here though for virtual running buddy company  Come back to us, I miss your running adventures.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I haven't been running!!! :Arghh:Arghh:Arghh
> Penny came along and threw my routine for a loop, I've also been battling PF and even though I'm not running, I'm still on my feet most of the day. Excuses, excuses.
> Long story short I'm woefully out of shape, 20 pounds heavier, and I have *got* to get back in the routine!
> 
> The weather is getting nicer, days are getting longer, so no more excuses!!


I was the same when loki arrived (full time job) it took a while to get back into a routine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had such a lovely five mile run this morning along the Prom. Sunshine, not too busy as I went reasonably early, quite speedy for me too  I’m trying to do a tempo run each week as I’m just toddling along...but as one of my former club coaches says, to run fast you have to run fast  

Going for a walk with a pal at 11, now the restrictions are lifted about only going out once a day. We will probably walk four or five miles. I’ve had a cheeky piece of toast, butter and marmite to fuel me. So naughty! Then later seeing a pal on the beach for a glass or two of fizz. Can’t wait! 

Got my “neck appointment” at 2pm as well, he’d better not try to tell me not to run! Busy day. Crikey.


----------



## MilleD

Hello all.

I just need to lose a few more pounds and I am going to start running again.

I've even bought a Boobuddy to keep the girls in check as they don't seem to be shrinking even though I've lost over a stone.

Wish my dodgy knee luck!


----------



## O2.0

MilleD said:


> I've even bought a Boobuddy to keep the girls in check as they don't seem to be shrinking even though I've lost over a stone.


Meanwhile I've gained a quarantine 15 and then some and still very much a member of the itty bitty titty committee :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> Meanwhile I've gained a quarantine 15 and then some and still very much a member of the itty bitty titty committee :Hilarious


:Hilarious

I don't quite know what's happened to mine!

Never thought I'd get to the point I'd have to hold them up _and _keep them down :Hilarious

They were always fairly small and I assumed when I started losing weight they'd go back to that :Wtf


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Meanwhile I've gained a quarantine 15 and then some and still very much a member of the itty bitty titty committee :Hilarious


 Oh dear @O2.0 little Penny has a lot to answer to.



MilleD said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I just need to lose a few more pounds and I am going to start running again.
> 
> I've even bought a Boobuddy to keep the girls in check as they don't seem to be shrinking even though I've lost over a stone.
> 
> Wish my dodgy knee luck!


Good luck do you have a plan to follow?


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> Oh dear @O2.0 little Penny has a lot to answer to.
> 
> Good luck do you have a plan to follow?


Not really. I'm going to have to look into it. It's been a while


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Not really. I'm going to have to look into it. It's been a while


It will all come back


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, boob talk. I’m excited as I’m down to an E cup in a normal bra but an F in my preferred sports bra. Much easier to deal with than GG!


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, boob talk. I'm excited as I'm down to an E cup in a normal bra but an F in my preferred sports bra. Much easier to deal with than GG!


I feel quite small now


----------



## immum

Oh the woes of bigger boobs! I am DD and still trying to find the perfect sports bra. I like shock absorber best but am finding now that it doesn't come far enough round the sides so I bulge a bit. It does the job but would prefer one that was higher under the arms. Any recommendations?
Anyway, usual 6.5 miles last night, felt good, no leg ache, bit warm but otherwise enjoyed it.


----------



## MilleD

immum said:


> Oh the woes of bigger boobs! I am DD and still trying to find the perfect sports bra. I like shock absorber best but am finding now that it doesn't come far enough round the sides so I bulge a bit. It does the job but would prefer one that was higher under the arms. Any recommendations?
> Anyway, usual 6.5 miles last night, felt good, no leg ache, bit warm but otherwise enjoyed it.


Try a Boobuddy. If you go direct to their website you get 15% off your first order which makes it £17. Which does seem quite a lot for what it is, but I've jumped up and down in the kitchen and I was pretty impressed. Haven't run yet, but it feels like it will do the job.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I run in Panache or Enell. Panache are an underwired bra (they do a non wire version too but I’ve not tried that) and Enell have about a dozen hook and eye fastenings down the front and keep you in place by squashing! 

Panache generally you need to do down a back size and up a cup. I got my last two from John Lewis as easy to collect and return - and they were on offer too, as normally over £40.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh boobs.... please check them thoroughly as you tuck them into your sports bras!!
 My foob tried to pop out when I was running earlier. I really need to find a sports bra that both fits properly and has pockets to keep it where it should be!! I had to laugh, imagined being in a race and it popping out at speed and bouncing off one of the other competitors!!

I ran 5k today, it was our running club's virtual challenge for the week. Very pleased with how it went, I did it in dead on 30 minutes and it did involve the big hill as usual.








now I'm going to be really childish and point out that on the subject of boobs the profile of my run was somewhat boob shaped if you ignore the two pointy bits at the top


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh boobs.... please check them thoroughly as you tuck them into your sports bras!!
> My foob tried to pop out when I was running earlier. I really need to find a sports bra that both fits properly and has pockets to keep it where it should be!! I had to laugh, imagined being in a race and it popping out at speed and bouncing off one of the other competitors!!
> 
> I ran 5k today, it was our running club's virtual challenge for the week. Very pleased with how it went, I did it in dead on 30 minutes and it did involve the big hill as usual.
> View attachment 464025
> 
> now I'm going to be really childish and point out that on the subject of boobs the profile of my run was somewhat boob shaped if you ignore the two pointy bits at the top


 @Ringypie you are a machine !


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Oh boobs.... please check them thoroughly as you tuck them into your sports bras!!
> My foob tried to pop out when I was running earlier. I really need to find a sports bra that both fits properly and has pockets to keep it where it should be!! I had to laugh, imagined being in a race and it popping out at speed and bouncing off one of the other competitors!!
> 
> I ran 5k today, it was our running club's virtual challenge for the week. Very pleased with how it went, I did it in dead on 30 minutes and it did involve the big hill as usual.
> View attachment 464025
> 
> now I'm going to be really childish and point out that on the subject of boobs the profile of my run was somewhat boob shaped if you ignore the two pointy bits at the top


 Maybe Madonna boob shaped!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I keep looking at the boobuddy, will be interested how you find it.

When I first started running I always went for a front fastening bit one has left me with a scar where the zip rubbed and I've also run on more than one occasion with a zip that has broken! Luckily each time I've had my backpack on so that's kept things in place!

I currently have a Sainsbury's own racer back which fits well and is underwired but that has its own problems. I have short arms so really hard to fasten!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie wow! I hope you are happy with that x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie wow! I hope you are happy with that x


I'm thrilled with it!! It's not taking as long for my fitness to come back as I thought it would. Going to try to do 10k every Saturday for a few weeks and a shorter one on a Tuesday then when it's feeling a bit easier start extending the Saturday run so I'm doing more distance.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I didn’t fancy going for a run...shocking nights sleep (thanks hot flushes!). Husband was on the turbo in the garage, then when he came in it was a “quick up and dressed and put the door” - very windy, only 3.25 miles but I’m tired. Might have a day off tomorrow. 

My neck is very sore too after my appointment yesterday. He said it would be, as I was doing the exercises I need to do. He said I have the vertebrae in that area of someone 30+ years older and can’t believe I’ve not had a trauma to it. The vertebrae above and the rest of my spine are fine. On the plus side he’s happy for me to run


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Oh boobs.... please check them thoroughly as you tuck them into your sports bras!!
> My foob tried to pop out when I was running earlier. I really need to find a sports bra that both fits properly and has pockets to keep it where it should be!! I had to laugh, imagined being in a race and it popping out at speed and bouncing off one of the other competitors!!


You could use it as a weapon!



Ringypie said:


> I ran 5k today, it was our running club's virtual challenge for the week. Very pleased with how it went, I did it in dead on 30 minutes and it did involve the big hill as usual.
> View attachment 464025
> 
> now I'm going to be really childish and point out that on the subject of boobs the profile of my run was somewhat boob shaped if you ignore the two pointy bits at the top


Well done you.

But yes, yes it looks like boobs :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> You could use it as a weapon!


Now there's an idea if I'm doing a race I could nobble the opposition by firing my foob at them as they overtake!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh. I can picture it now  Oh Ringy, you’re ace xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Executive decision not to run today. It’s so windy it’s pretty dangerous out there and I slept so badly (I woke about 15 times with the hot flushes) that it won’t be productive. I’ve got my second vaccination at 11am, so that may well mean no running for a couple of days, who knows? Depends on my reaction this time I guess. 

If anyone is going out in this wind, please be careful.


----------



## Boxer123

Second jab @Mrs Funkin how exciting that feels quick. I'm not running today have to walk the boys but the wind is very dangerous don't want to be out longer than I have to.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just over eight weeks ago I think. Just had some paracetamol - hopefully I won’t be as grotty as last time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, my arm definitely was less sore in the night, I could actually move last night - which is good as I woke up nearly 20 times with hot flushes. So because I felt okay, just tired, I went for a run (only 3,3 miles) but my arm was a little bothered by it. I now feel sick again - like last time - and am feeling a bit floopy so I'm tucking myself up on the sofa for a bit now I've had paracetamol. 

I am officially pathetic.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, my arm definitely was less sore in the night, I could actually move last night - which is good as I woke up nearly 20 times with hot flushes. So because I felt okay, just tired, I went for a run (only 3,3 miles) but my arm was a little bothered by it. I now feel sick again - like last time - and am feeling a bit floopy so I'm tucking myself up on the sofa for a bit now I've had paracetamol.
> 
> I am officially pathetic.


Don't be so hard on yourself are you having anything for your flushes ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There is a debate currently between my gynaecologist and my haematologist about which HRT is most appropriate - so the GP won't prescribe any until they decide. Sigh. I can't wait for lockdown to be over so I can hopefully be seen in person and get it sorted.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> There is a debate currently between my gynaecologist and my haematologist about which HRT is most appropriate - so the GP won't prescribe any until they decide. Sigh. I can't wait for lockdown to be over so I can hopefully be seen in person and get it sorted.


So frustrating poor you.


----------



## immum

I feel your pain @Mrs Funkin! I don't have hot flushes exactly, but I am too hot all night. I wake up all the time absolutely boiling, but not sweating, it takes ages to cool down a bit, only to wake up 1/2 hour later boiling again! I have no heating in the bedroom, windows permantly cracked open, 1 tog 100% cotton quilt, often a fan and in the summer an air con unit. Funny thing is, I get up to feed the cats at 7am, then go back to bed, and am cold enough to snuggle under the quilt and can sleep really well!
And I'm only 51!
I braved the wind last night. To be fair it had dropped a bit so wasn't too bad. And I got out in daylight for a change. Also ran solo for the first time in months as OH is self isolating because someone at work has tested positive. Last day of isolation today thank goodness as he's getting on my nerves! It felt really wierd running on my own, and I found it really hard, felt like I could hardly put one foot in front of the other. 5 miles done though, so pleased with myself, and Strava said pace was much faster than usual, which is odd, because it felt so slow. Hubby must slow me down! Haha. I knew it wasn't as slow as I felt because I count my paces on the hills to take my mind off it and the count was pretty much the same as normal.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, my arm definitely was less sore in the night, I could actually move last night - which is good as I woke up nearly 20 times with hot flushes. So because I felt okay, just tired, I went for a run (only 3,3 miles) but my arm was a little bothered by it. I now feel sick again - like last time - and am feeling a bit floopy so I'm tucking myself up on the sofa for a bit now I've had paracetamol.
> 
> I am officially pathetic.


Rest up and hopefully you'll feel better very soon!


----------



## Ringypie

I can’t help myself  just entered hubby and I in the Lundy Island race! Puretrail just posted that they only had 10 places left.... I started thinking ‘ohh we could perhaps do that next year...’ which led onto ‘what the heck who knows what’ll have happened by then’ so we have entered! It’s a bit pricey but the boat is included and we aren’t going on holiday this year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @immum  Hubby is obviously slowing you down!

I'm not quite 49, this has been going on a while now (good couple of years). All I want to do is have a good sleep. If it's not worrying about work, it's flushes, I have so many symptoms - the flushes are grim and the daytime ones are preceded by an awful wave of nausea. The night time ones cause me to be boiling and then within a minute or two I'm so cold I could cry. The vaginal dryness is the other hideous symptom - running is often quite painful because of it. Honestly, who'd be a woman.

@Ringypie I need to go and google your race now, sounds exciting  and it's great to have something to look forward to and keep you focussed. What larks!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good work @immum  Hubby is obviously slowing you down!
> 
> I'm not quite 49, this has been going on a while now (good couple of years). All I want to do is have a good sleep. If it's not worrying about work, it's flushes, I have so many symptoms - the flushes are grim and the daytime ones are preceded by an awful wave of nausea. The night time ones cause me to be boiling and then within a minute or two I'm so cold I could cry. The vaginal dryness is the other hideous symptom - running is often quite painful because of it. Honestly, who'd be a woman.
> 
> @Ringypie I need to go and google your race now, sounds exciting  and it's great to have something to look forward to and keep you focussed. What larks!


Ohh that sounds horrid!! Something to look forward to...
Here's an idea.... you could sign up too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If only I could - but a certain poorly furry someone precludes me from doing anything involving being away from home for more than a few hours. Currently trying to figure the logistics of going to see my mum and nan once we are able, as it's an 11 hour round trip.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> If only I could - but a certain poorly furry someone precludes me from doing anything involving being away from home for more than a few hours. Currently trying to figure the logistics of going to see my mum and nan once we are able, as it's an 11 hour round trip.


Aw that's a shame. But furries have to come first don't they!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So true  It's the five tablets each morning, one in the evening, constantly needing someone to be nearby in case of wanting food that makes it so tricky! We can't even really go out for a day into the evening, as he won't eat if we aren't here with him. Little pickle.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I can't help myself  just entered hubby and I in the Lundy Island race! Puretrail just posted that they only had 10 places left.... I started thinking 'ohh we could perhaps do that next year...' which led onto 'what the heck who knows what'll have happened by then' so we have entered! It's a bit pricey but the boat is included and we aren't going on holiday this year.


Wow that looks amazing what a race !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Wow that looks amazing what a race !


It looks fun doesn't it! I really hope we get to do it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It looks fun doesn't it! I really hope we get to do it!


Looks amazing loads of fun.


----------



## Boxer123

I don’t think I will run today been cleaning the house and am exhausted but it needed doing what a mess ! I was hoping to go out this afternoon but might chill instead.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve not run this morning as I’m going to go to Worthing later and run there, so I can do something for Sarah. I was going to go to the vigil there, it’s not happening now but there is nothing to stop me running past the pier later and leaving my tribute. 

So I’m doing that.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not run this morning as I'm going to go to Worthing later and run there, so I can do something for Sarah. I was going to go to the vigil there, it's not happening now but there is nothing to stop me running past the pier later and leaving my tribute.
> 
> So I'm doing that.


Lovely idea.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not run this morning as I'm going to go to Worthing later and run there, so I can do something for Sarah. I was going to go to the vigil there, it's not happening now but there is nothing to stop me running past the pier later and leaving my tribute.
> 
> So I'm doing that.


That's a lovely idea.

Ive just got back from a lovely 6.5 miles. Met my running club friend and we chatted all the way. I'm so pleased I ran the whole thing although I've totally lost my speed on the hills! Still it'll come back, I'm delighted to be running that distance already. I felt like I could have carried on further today but thought it better to finish feeling good rather than exhausting myself.


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 8 miles this morning. Now it's lighter in the morning the boys are up earlier which means we see no one. Drove to the next village ran back with Loki. Stopped to walk Sox then ran back for the car. Terrible pace for me and loki we were running but he is a sniffy pants then some geese spooked him. Pretty sure geese are out to get loki.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Accidentally did seven miles this morning including our weekly club 5k. I ran that okay (26:35) but the rest felt like I was a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle...! Urgh.

Ringy, hope you're not too shattered today after yesterday's run. You're just superwoman! That's what you are 

Well done @Boxer123 hope Loki is doing okay now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just a short mile for me today.

After my all out effort on Monday, not drinking enough finally caught up with me and ended up at the out of hours GP early hours Wednesday!

Slowly feeling better but my bottom half still doesn't like being jiggled . 

All this staying hydrated is such a faff though, feel like I'm going the toilet every 20 seconds!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Accidentally did seven miles this morning including our weekly club 5k. I ran that okay (26:35) but the rest felt like I was a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle...! Urgh.
> 
> Ringy, hope you're not too shattered today after yesterday's run. You're just superwoman! That's what you are
> 
> Well done @Boxer123 hope Loki is doing okay now.


Thank you I'm scared of jinxing it but we've had an amazing week ! He's finally off raw and eating his canned sensitive food and sensitive kibble. So far no midnight pukes no refusal to eat. His energy seems good. I hope it continues.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just a short mile for me today.
> 
> After my all out effort on Monday, not drinking enough finally caught up with me and ended up at the out of hours GP early hours Wednesday!
> 
> Slowly feeling better but my bottom half still doesn't like being jiggled .
> 
> All this staying hydrated is such a faff though, feel like I'm going the toilet every 20 seconds!


Oh no I struggle to drink enough I'm better if I carry a bottle. Go steady.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff Loki! Isn't it funny him not getting on with raw when so many do? I'd have loved Oscar to eat raw but he's too set in his ways. I hope that the good days continue.

Oh no @MissKittyKat  Hope your ABs are working now (I assume they gave you some?) and it's always worth to check with them that the ones you've been given are appropriate for the sensitivities found, presuming they sent away an MSU. Feel better soon xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no I struggle to drink enough I'm better if I carry a bottle. Go steady.


As a teacher I've also got used to not going the toilet during the day which isn't helpful either!


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin Sox has always done so well on raw. Loki also has issues with chicken I am sure other stuff as well. I think you are probably on the same page as me that my happiness is directly linked with whether or not loki eats! It makes me so happy to see him running in the kitchen for his food this week.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> As a teacher I've also got used to not going the toilet during the day which isn't helpful either!


Oh I know one of my favourite things about my current job is I can go to the toilet when I like such a luxury. I remember years ago developing kidney stones after a few weeks of no breaks for drinks or toilets. The pain was crazy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good stuff Loki! Isn't it funny him not getting on with raw when so many do? I'd have loved Oscar to eat raw but he's too set in his ways. I hope that the good days continue.
> 
> Oh no @MissKittyKat  Hope your ABs are working now (I assume they gave you some?) and it's always worth to check with them that the ones you've been given are appropriate for the sensitivities found, presuming they sent away an MSU. Feel better soon xx


Feeling loads better, I hate taking antibiotics. It was needs must in this case. Just the standard broad spectrum antibiotics as no further testing unless they didn't work as local hospital lab overun with covid testing.

I'm going to be doing my absolute best to make sure I don't have a further episode! Everyone keeps saying I'll get used to the increased water intake and the need for the toilet will stop but not sure how that works!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh I know one of my favourite things about my current job is I can go to the toilet when I like such a luxury. I remember years ago developing kidney stones after a few weeks of no breaks for drinks or toilets. The pain was crazy.


You sound so much happier. Fingers crossed you getting on top of Loki's food issues x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Feeling loads better, I hate taking antibiotics. It was needs must in this case. Just the standard broad spectrum antibiotics as no further testing unless they didn't work as local hospital lab overun with covid testing.
> 
> I'm going to be doing my absolute best to make sure I don't have a further episode! Everyone keeps saying I'll get used to the increased water intake and the need for the toilet will stop but not sure how that works!


That sounds really scary! I'm glad you are feeling better!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, hope you're not too shattered today after yesterday's run. You're just superwoman! That's what you are


I'm fine today thank you. I let the ancient hero do the work today and went for a nice ride. Then walked down later to put him to bed which was nice as hubby came down too and we walked home the long way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> @Mrs Funkin Sox has always done so well on raw. Loki also has issues with chicken I am sure other stuff as well. I think you are probably on the same page as me that my happiness is directly linked with whether or not loki eats! It makes me so happy to see him running in the kitchen for his food this week.


Absolutely that, Boxer. Honestly when Oscar goes into a fussy phase it reduces me to tears. Actual tears. When I decided to stop battling with him to try to make him eat good food, that was a happy day. Of course, he still can't be replied upon to eat well all of the time but I let him off with all of his issues  My personal worst was opening 16 different pouches on one day. Urgh, that was hideous.

I'm ending the busy day of running, chores and gardening with a happy tummy as it contains delicious roast chicken (so does Oscar's tummy! Two bowls of it!), scrummy roast potatoes and then a little blue cheese. Heaven  This my friends is why I will never be slim, heh.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Absolutely that, Boxer. Honestly when Oscar goes into a fussy phase it reduces me to tears. Actual tears. When I decided to stop battling with him to try to make him eat good food, that was a happy day. Of course, he still can't be replied upon to eat well all of the time but I let him off with all of his issues  My personal worst was opening 16 different pouches on one day. Urgh, that was hideous.
> 
> I'm ending the busy day of running, chores and gardening with a happy tummy as it contains delicious roast chicken (so does Oscar's tummy! Two bowls of it!), scrummy roast potatoes and then a little blue cheese. Heaven  This my friends is why I will never be slim, heh.


What these animals do to us eh?! Both Oscar and Loki are so so lucky to have humans who care so much!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awake for ages again in the night...consequently like a zombie this morning! Five mile run with pal, with a lot of ranting on my part. 

Back to work tomorrow - dreading it. I’ve only got three weeks before another week off though. I didn’t ask for the week in April but because I couldn’t take all my leave in this A/L year (got cancelled twice) my manager gave me literally the first week in the new A/L year to use it. Makes no difference to me as I’m not going anywhere anyway...

Hope everyone is okay and having a lovely Monday


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awake for ages again in the night...consequently like a zombie this morning! Five mile run with pal, with a lot of ranting on my part.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow - dreading it. I've only got three weeks before another week off though. I didn't ask for the week in April but because I couldn't take all my leave in this A/L year (got cancelled twice) my manager gave me literally the first week in the new A/L year to use it. Makes no difference to me as I'm not going anywhere anyway...
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and having a lovely Monday


Poor you no sleep is no fun at all.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 - I shall hope for a better sleep tonight


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awake for ages again in the night...consequently like a zombie this morning! Five mile run with pal, with a lot of ranting on my part.
> 
> Back to work tomorrow - dreading it. I've only got three weeks before another week off though. I didn't ask for the week in April but because I couldn't take all my leave in this A/L year (got cancelled twice) my manager gave me literally the first week in the new A/L year to use it. Makes no difference to me as I'm not going anywhere anyway...
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and having a lovely Monday


Hope you slept better last night and that work is ok today. It's horrid when you dread going back so much.


----------



## Boxer123

5km down the river with my loki this morning.


----------



## Ringypie

After a day of worrying and feeling upset (I’ve found a little lump where I had my op) I did my 3 mile route. The running club virtual challenge for this week was to do a mile best effort on a run. It’s amazing how worry makes me run faster... my last mile was an 8.03 mile


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> After a day of worrying and feeling upset (I've found a little lump where I had my op) I did my 3 mile route. The running club virtual challenge for this week was to do a mile best effort on a run. It's amazing how worry makes me run faster... my last mile was an 8.03 mile


You are speedy I couldn't run that fast even if I was being chased


----------



## Ringypie

:Turtle


Boxer123 said:


> You are speedy I couldn't run that fast even if I was being chased


Well it was a combo of worry and not being able to work my watch  I thought I was looking at my actual pace when I was looking at my average pace so far. As I'd just come up a mighty hill it was mid 10 minute mile pace and I got cross thinking I can go faster than that surely and pushed on... idiot!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> :Turtle
> Well it was a combo of worry and not being able to work my watch  I thought I was looking at my actual pace when I was looking at my average pace so far. As I'd just come up a mighty hill it was mid 10 minute mile pace and I got cross thinking I can go faster than that surely and pushed on... idiot!!


I have everything crossed for you a run definitely clears the head. You will need a bacon sarnie now.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I have everything crossed for you a run definitely clears the head. You will need a bacon sarnie now.


I feel a million times better now! Nothing like a run. I had a tiger bread pizza as a treat now settled with a nice cup of tea.


----------



## immum

Had my first jab yesterday, yay!
Usual 6.5 miles last night, felt really good until I got home then headache started. Went to bed feeling a bit achey but all fine today apart from a stiff arm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nearly wore short sleeves this morning - glad I didn't though! Still chilly when the sun is hiding. Did 5.6 miles with pal (same pal as Monday, I don't like to do too much mixing about!) - less ranting today.

Work was interesting yesterday...I've been told that I am going to be the Deputy Clinic Manager. I say told as I wasn't asked, I get no more money, the only positive I can see is that it probably means I will get to be at work at least one of my days each week without my manager (as she is retiring and coming back on three days per week).

Don't know what to think really. In the grand scheme of life it's unimportant, so I'll try not to worry my head about it.

Thinking of you @Ringypie xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nearly wore short sleeves this morning - glad I didn't though! Still chilly when the sun is hiding. Did 5.6 miles with pal (same pal as Monday, I don't like to do too much mixing about!) - less ranting today.
> 
> Work was interesting yesterday...I've been told that I am going to be the Deputy Clinic Manager. I say told as I wasn't asked, I get no more money, the only positive I can see is that it probably means I will get to be at work at least one of my days each week without my manager (as she is retiring and coming back on three days per week).
> 
> Don't know what to think really. In the grand scheme of life it's unimportant, so I'll try not to worry my head about it.
> 
> Thinking of you @Ringypie xx


I hope your ok @Ringypie

@Mrs Funkin this sounds like a good opportunity a shame no pay rise but then you do have your 1% to spend  is it a lot more work ?

Only 2 miles for me today I was out of juice after walking loki who had a gob on with everyone.


----------



## Dimwit

I am still plodding along with the C25K - though to throw another spanner in the works I had blood tests which showed that I am anaemic which explains why I am even more exhausted than usual and feeling particularly weak and feeble.
Still, I am not using it as an excuse to give up and am trying to accept that I am just even more slow and rubbish than usual. But at the beginning of the month I signed up for race at your pace (because I am a child at heart and the idea of 'winning' a medal is very motivating ). I set a very low target of 15 miles because I wanted something that would be achievable and so even with my uselessness I am still on track!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know @Boxer123 - I actually don't want it, as I don't want to be the Clinic Manager. When my boss was talking a year and a bit ago about retiring, she asked if I was thinking what would happen - and I told her I don't want to be the manager. The only thing that would make me apply for the band 7 job is the fear of who would get it if I didn't. I've been a band 7 before (when I was in London) - but I don't want the grief of it. Equally, there's only one person I'd want to be above me and I know she wouldn't want it, as she's looking not to be in the role she's in for too much longer. So I'm kind of stuck with the decision. Plus I have to do two appraisals now on Friday apparently...ha! We will see...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @Dimwit  I am so pleased you have been able to keep going. Booo to the anaemia, hopefully you can get some treatment and feel perkier very soon.


----------



## Ringypie

Dimwit said:


> I am still plodding along with the C25K - though to throw another spanner in the works I had blood tests which showed that I am anaemic which explains why I am even more exhausted than usual and feeling particularly weak and feeble.
> Still, I am not using it as an excuse to give up and am trying to accept that I am just even more slow and rubbish than usual. But at the beginning of the month I signed up for race at your pace (because I am a child at heart and the idea of 'winning' a medal is very motivating ). I set a very low target of 15 miles because I wanted something that would be achievable and so even with my uselessness I am still on track!


Well done, at least you know why you are feeling a bit grotty! There's nothing at all wrong with wanting a medal, I always feel a little cheated if there isn't a nice keepsake for finishing a race. And please don't think you are useless, you are amazing for getting out there and doing something!


----------



## Ringypie

Well it’s good news, apparently it’s a cyst!  Massive weight off my shoulders!!


----------



## Boxer123

Was planning a long one Saturday but been offered my jab so will be having a snoozy day instead any chance I’ll be able to run Sunday ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

With my first jab my arm was too sore and I felt too sick - but with the second I had it 11am Thursday and was running on Friday morning. Hope you can @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> With my first jab my arm was too sore and I felt too sick - but with the second I had it 11am Thursday and was running on Friday morning. Hope you can @Boxer123


Fingers crossed


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Was planning a long one Saturday but been offered my jab so will be having a snoozy day instead any chance I'll be able to run Sunday ?


That's good news! Reactions to the jab seem so different from person to person. Do take care and don't overdo it though in case the side effects are a little delayed. I felt ok after mine apart from the slightest headache the day I had it, then a bad nights sleep, but the day after I felt really chilly in the evening and couldn't warm up until I went to bed.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's good news! Reactions to the jab seem so different from person to person. Do take care and don't overdo it though in case the side effects are a little delayed. I felt ok after mine apart from the slightest headache the day I had it, then a bad nights sleep, but the day after I felt really chilly in the evening and couldn't warm up until I went to bed.


I should probably write of this weekend. Wasn't expecting the call but apparently it's linked to my asthma very happy about it.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I should probably write of this weekend. Wasn't expecting the call but apparently it's linked to my asthma very happy about it.


Perhaps just see how you feel on the day? I hope you are fine with it, most people I know have had very little in the way of side effects.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Was planning a long one Saturday but been offered my jab so will be having a snoozy day instead any chance I'll be able to run Sunday ?


I had mine 1130 Monday and ran the same evening. Had a headache but run cleared it, it came back after though! Other than that pretty much OK, bit achey and tired but fine the next day. I do still have a slightly sore arm, but that doesn't stop me doing anything.
Decided to risk a t-shirt last night as it's been so mild. Was absolutely frozen to start with but after about half a mile warmed up and then was too hot! Wore long leggings but legs were so hot when I got home struggled to peel them off! What am I going to be like in the summer?!!
Anyway usual 6.5 miles done, felt really good apart from hot. Pace felt good too, but sadly Strava didn't agree, slowest run for months apparently!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> I had mine 1130 Monday and ran the same evening. Had a headache but run cleared it, it came back after though! Other than that pretty much OK, bit achey and tired but fine the next day. I do still have a slightly sore arm, but that doesn't stop me doing anything.
> Decided to risk a t-shirt last night as it's been so mild. Was absolutely frozen to start with but after about half a mile warmed up and then was too hot! Wore long leggings but legs were so hot when I got home struggled to peel them off! What am I going to be like in the summer?!!
> Anyway usual 6.5 miles done, felt really good apart from hot. Pace felt good too, but sadly Strava didn't agree, slowest run for months apparently!


That's good news hopefully I will be ok my mum was the same jab and then long walk later in the day no issues.

4 miles for me this morning I was a bit chilly.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I've been jabbed. Had a long walk with the boys and now curled up on the sofa I'm hoping all is well tomorrow for running but will see how I go.

@MissKittyKat are you ok ? You have been quite quiet this week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Five and a half weary miles this morning with husband, which was nice as he's not run for a couple of weeks. Normally he's off like a whippet...but not at the moment. 

I'm freezing cold today (except for when I have a hot flush!). Have done a couple of chores but am having a serious case of the CBAs.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've been jabbed. Had a long walk with the boys and now curled up on the sofa I'm hoping all is well tomorrow for running but will see how I go.
> 
> @MissKittyKat are you ok ? You have been quite quiet this week.


Ah thanks for asking. Just been one of those weeks which seems to have been taken over by trying to decide on what to do with replacing a fence!!!!!
What a life I lead 

I have been out today doing a nice steady 5k. Hoping to get back out again tomorrow too x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ah thanks for asking. Just been one of those weeks which seems to have been taken over by trying to decide on what to do with replacing a fence!!!!!
> What a life I lead
> 
> I have been out today doing a nice steady 5k. Hoping to get back out again tomorrow too x


Good to hear from you hope that fence is sorted


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh I'm so pleased with myself!! Just got back from a 6.5 mile run. Not only did it feel good being out there running and chatting with my friend, but the speed is coming back!! Last week our average speed was 10.21, this week it was 9.52 minute miles, with no concentrated effort to go that much quicker!! It's just lovely to feel like things are getting back to normal runningwise.

@Boxer123 I hope you are still feeling ok after your jab and that you feel well enough to run tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles with Loki this morning a sore arm but otherwise well.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 5k for me this morning.

I think I have found my consistent pace which works for me

I got to the Woods and it was quite blowly so thought I was going to get cold, it didnt take long to warm up though and was sweating again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Shorter for me this morning with a little warm up, then 5k, then home. About 5.3 miles I think...with a 26 minute effort in the middle.

Was freeeezing when I got in, so after brekkie I got back in bed with some company


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you've no side effects eying the sore arm @Boxer123  great news.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Shorter for me this morning with a little warm up, then 5k, then home. About 5.3 miles I think...with a 26 minute effort in the middle.
> 
> Was freeeezing when I got in, so after brekkie I got back in bed with some company
> 
> View attachment 464655


He looks so cosy !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've now come to sit in the conservatory for a few minutes before the next thing to be done - and he's upped sticks from where he was and come to sit next to me again  This is a big deal for me as for so long he wouldn't really sit near us, it happened occasionally but it's a regular thing now and still makes me smile.

I do worry that he's not feeling great, I don't think it can be much fun with a poorly heart and poorly liver.

He's had a nice toddle around the garden, made the most of the new soil (ahem) and eaten pretty well this morning and he's very chatty today too - especially when he came to view the tidied up catmint


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've now come to sit in the conservatory for a few minutes before the next thing to be done - and he's upped sticks from where he was and come to sit next to me again  This is a big deal for me as for so long he wouldn't really sit near us, it happened occasionally but it's a regular thing now and still makes me smile.
> 
> I do worry that he's not feeling great, I don't think it can be much fun with a poorly heart and poorly liver.
> 
> He's had a nice toddle around the garden, made the most of the new soil (ahem) and eaten pretty well this morning and he's very chatty today too - especially when he came to view the tidied up catmint
> 
> View attachment 464656


He looks very content.


----------



## immum

Great stuff @Ringypie, you are doing so well!
@Boxer123 good news that you're feeling OK after your jab.
@Mrs Funkin love Oscar!
Usual 6.5 miles for me last night. Felt really good and enjoyed it. It was chillier than I expected which was nice too.


----------



## Ringypie

Just smashed out 3.5 miles, really pleased with my time and how I felt!! The feeling of peace and contentment when I’ve had a run, got myself clean and tucked up in my pjs is just amazing!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just smashed out 3.5 miles, really pleased with my time and how I felt!! The feeling of peace and contentment when I've had a run, got myself clean and tucked up in my pjs is just amazing!


Well done you sound like your feeling well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So chuffed for you @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks I can’t believe how quickly it’s coming back. I did do a lot of walking in Sept/Oct before it all got too much but looking back it was August last year when I was running properly!


----------



## immum

You are amazing @Ringypie!
If I miss a week or two's running due to being on holiday or injury it takes me about a month to get back in to it again. If I ever had anything serious enough to have to stop for more than a few weeks I would not have the willpower to start again.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> You are amazing @Ringypie!
> If I miss a week or two's running due to being on holiday or injury it takes me about a month to get back in to it again. If I ever had anything serious enough to have to stop for more than a few weeks I would not have the willpower to start again.


I just love everything about running - even when my chest is burning and my legs aching! I love pushing myself to see how far / fast I can go - but I also love the social side of it going out with friends, not worrying about the speed, just running along chatting and enjoying the view! And I think now because it was taken away from me for so long I am enjoying it all the more!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Romantic running date with husband to Toolstation (!!) this morning - 5.6 miles including some fast bits. 

I needed a blast to clear my head after the terrible news about Chillminx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Romantic running date with husband to Toolstation (!!) this morning - 5.6 miles including some fast bits.
> 
> I needed a blast to clear my head after the terrible news about Chillminx


Oh my... I've only just seen. C really is a complete **** it's just so cruel and unfair isn't it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It really is. I'm gutted. Totally gutted.


----------



## Boxer123

So sorry to hear this @Mrs Funkin and @Ringypie.

A long walk with the boys this morning then a two mile solo run.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles with Loki this morning then a solo 2 miles. Lovely jaunt down the river with my boy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, sent home from work today (that's another story which I shall not put in the public domain) as they think I have got shingles. God knows. No rash as yet - but feel quite yuck, have a burning and tingling forehead, lymph nodes are sore (the pain in my head started yesterday when I thought I'd slept funny on my hairclip)...my forehead looks weird! 

Of course everything says, "avoid pregnant women"..bit tricky, that. On the plus side, only contagious when there are pustules and I've not got any of them. I guess I just have to wait and see if any develop. I have got a GP tel consult in the morning, as if it's on the forehead there's a risk of it going into your eye. 

Pesky. 

Hope everyone is doing okay.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, sent home from work today (that's another story which I shall not put in the public domain) as they think I have got shingles. God knows. No rash as yet - but feel quite yuck, have a burning and tingling forehead, lymph nodes are sore (the pain in my head started yesterday when I thought I'd slept funny on my hairclip)...my forehead looks weird!
> 
> Of course everything says, "avoid pregnant women"..bit tricky, that. On the plus side, only contagious when there are pustules and I've not got any of them. I guess I just have to wait and see if any develop. I have got a GP tel consult in the morning, as if it's on the forehead there's a risk of it going into your eye.
> 
> Pesky.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.


Oh no poor you that sounds horrible how long do you have to stay home for?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, sent home from work today (that's another story which I shall not put in the public domain) as they think I have got shingles. God knows. No rash as yet - but feel quite yuck, have a burning and tingling forehead, lymph nodes are sore (the pain in my head started yesterday when I thought I'd slept funny on my hairclip)...my forehead looks weird!
> 
> Of course everything says, "avoid pregnant women"..bit tricky, that. On the plus side, only contagious when there are pustules and I've not got any of them. I guess I just have to wait and see if any develop. I have got a GP tel consult in the morning, as if it's on the forehead there's a risk of it going into your eye.
> 
> Pesky.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.


Hope you are ok one of our colleagues at school has just had shingles on her face, felt yucky for a week.

I'm currently sat in A&E, my car got rear ended this morning! Been ok all day but got home and started to feel more pain!

Sure it's just whiplash. 111 wanted to send an ambulance, didn't want to waste a crews time so walked up here, only 5 mins away!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh no @MissKittyKat the running forum folk are in the wars today ! I hope they fix you up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no poor you that sounds horrible how long do you have to stay home for?


I've no idea! I guess I have to await a diagnosis first. If it is (and I get pustules) then it will be at least a couple of weeks I'd guess. I'm meant to be on annual leave w/c 5th April, if I am too poorly/not allowed to do anything, then I will claim it back I'm afraid. I'm sick of being put upon at work.

@MissKittyKat oh no! What a nightmare. I hope that you are alright and it's "just" whiplash. Let us know how you get on. Hope it's not too sore.


----------



## MissKittyKat

All sorted.

Whiplash, that can't be called this anymore and sprained knee and ankle.

Dr thinks I probably braced during the impact which has caused the sprains.

Definitely getting stiffer but need to keep moving x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> All sorted.
> 
> Whiplash, that can't be called this anymore and sprained knee and ankle.
> 
> Dr thinks I probably braced during the impact which has caused the sprains.
> 
> Definitely getting stiffer but need to keep moving x


I hope Woody is letting you on the sofa tonight.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I hope Woody is letting you on the sofa tonight.


Ha!
Yes, just no room for OH.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MissKittyKat said:


> All sorted.
> 
> Whiplash, that can't be called this anymore and sprained knee and ankle.
> 
> Dr thinks I probably braced during the impact which has caused the sprains.
> 
> Definitely getting stiffer but need to keep moving x


What the heck is it called now then?

I hope it's not too awful and you can get some rest tonight. Poor thing


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> What the heck is it called now then?
> 
> I hope it's not too awful and you can get some rest tonight. Poor thing


Neck sprain / strain.

I'll survive, hate using a&e because always think there are others who might need the services more and I've now been twice on 3 weeks!

There was a lady there who'd smashed her ankle to bits tripping over her cockapoo


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, sent home from work today (that's another story which I shall not put in the public domain) as they think I have got shingles. God knows. No rash as yet - but feel quite yuck, have a burning and tingling forehead, lymph nodes are sore (the pain in my head started yesterday when I thought I'd slept funny on my hairclip)...my forehead looks weird!
> 
> Of course everything says, "avoid pregnant women"..bit tricky, that. On the plus side, only contagious when there are pustules and I've not got any of them. I guess I just have to wait and see if any develop. I have got a GP tel consult in the morning, as if it's on the forehead there's a risk of it going into your eye.
> 
> Pesky.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay.


Oh no I hope you are feel better very soon, sounds nasty!!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> All sorted.
> 
> Whiplash, that can't be called this anymore and sprained knee and ankle.
> 
> Dr thinks I probably braced during the impact which has caused the sprains.
> 
> Definitely getting stiffer but need to keep moving x


Oh no you poor thing! Must have been scary. I hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin hope you fell better soon.
@MissKittyKat what a nightmare. Rest up and hopefully you'll be fine in a few days.
Another good run last night, had a terrible headache before going out but it disappeared as soon as we started running. It was very warm but still managed a good pace, though only 6.2 miles as I just ran out of steam at the end, and coudn't be bothered to run round the block again!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I do hope everyone is feeling better @MissKittyKat & @Mrs Funkin.

3 miles down the river for me this morning solo as it's raining and loki doesn't run in the rain he will go out to poop that is it !


----------



## Ringypie

Popping in to sent a bit of love to @Mrs Funkin and @MissKittyKat - hope you are both feeling better today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww thanks Ringy. I went to see the doc this morning as he wanted to see me. He says he is 90% sure it's shingles, so I'm off sick today and for next week too. I've got annual leave the week after that, so hopefully then I will be better. I've no full on blisters - and maybe I won't have now I've started acyclovir. I'm not sure either - but now he's said it, I can't ignore it and go to work when I am risky to any pregnant ladies who haven't had chicken pox.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aww thanks Ringy. I went to see the doc this morning as he wanted to see me. He says he is 90% sure it's shingles, so I'm off sick today and for next week too. I've got annual leave the week after that, so hopefully then I will be better. I've no full on blisters - and maybe I won't have now I've started acyclovir. I'm not sure either - but now he's said it, I can't ignore it and go to work when I am risky to any pregnant ladies who haven't had chicken pox.


Hope you are not feeling too ill from it and with your holiday you get some down time and a chance to recover.

I feel okish. If I laugh, sneeze, cough or blow my nose it hurts. Ankle will need taping up for a while too. Everything just feels complete tensed up but can still move , slowly!

Bizarrely my upper arms hurt this morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @MissKittyKat you poor woman 

I remember when I fell whilst running, my hand was the immediately obvious injury but the next day they thought I had a fractured humerus. I didn't thankfully but the pain was incredible - the suggestion in the end was the muscle had sheared away from the bone. So I am not surprised that you have something that is seemingly unrelated - you probably really jarred your arms when they went in the back of you. Pesky ankle too, that will be annoying for Woody if his mum can't take him running. Boooo.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh dear @MissKittyKat you poor woman
> 
> I remember when I fell whilst running, my hand was the immediately obvious injury but the next day they thought I had a fractured humerus. I didn't thankfully but the pain was incredible - the suggestion in the end was the muscle had sheared away from the bone. So I am not surprised that you have something that is seemingly unrelated - you probably really jarred your arms when they went in the back of you. Pesky ankle too, that will be annoying for Woody if his mum can't take him running. Boooo.


Ive got plenty of my canicross friends volunteering to take him out if I need it, so he'll be fine and love the attention!

So far the best muscle relaxant has been a gin and tonic, no more though as I could easily cause myself another injury  as I don't drink much and very clumsy.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today planning a long one tomorrow. How are you feeling @Mrs Funkin ? @MissKittyKat ?


----------



## Ringypie

Just got home feeling very pleased with myself, did 7.5 miles, my longest run since last July! Also pleased with my time, a steady 10 minute mile pace! Wasn’t trying for speed, just let my legs go at a comfortable pace knowing I was going a bit further today.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just got home feeling very pleased with myself, did 7.5 miles, my longest run since last July! Also pleased with my time, a steady 10 minute mile pace! Wasn't trying for speed, just let my legs go at a comfortable pace knowing I was going a bit further today.


Great job well done sounds like your recovery is going well.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great job well done sounds like your recovery is going well.


Thank you I'm pleased with how quickly it's coming back. Can't believe it's only 2 months since I had the op!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I'm pleased with how quickly it's coming back. Can't believe it's only 2 months since I had the op!


All of that fitness before your diagnosis must have helped. I think you definitely develop muscle memory. Your recovery has been amazing you should write a book or a blog.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 thanks for asking.

On the mend, muscles will take as long as they do to heal. Ankle and knee still feel a little off so going to see if the GP will let me go and see a physio privately.

I'm going to try and start walking as don't want to loose any fitness as I was happy where I'd got too.

Really do think the strength work I've done recently has helped!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I'm pleased with how quickly it's coming back. Can't believe it's only 2 months since I had the op!


You really are super woman xx


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 thanks for asking.
> 
> On the mend, muscles will take as long as they do to heal. Ankle and knee still feel a little off so going to see if the GP will let me go and see a physio privately.
> 
> I'm going to try and start walking as don't want to loose any fitness as I was happy where I'd got too.
> 
> Really do think the strength work I've done recently has helped!


Such a shame swimming pool is shut that's my go to for keeping fitness.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Such a shame swimming pool is shut that's my go to for keeping fitness.


One of my canicross friends sea swims bit that's just a bit cold for me in the winter, more than happy to do in the summer x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> One of my canicross friends sea swims bit that's just a bit cold for me in the winter, more than happy to do in the summer x


I'm not the strongest swimmer so only the pool for me.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 thanks for asking.
> 
> On the mend, muscles will take as long as they do to heal. Ankle and knee still feel a little off so going to see if the GP will let me go and see a physio privately.
> 
> I'm going to try and start walking as don't want to loose any fitness as I was happy where I'd got too.
> 
> Really do think the strength work I've done recently has helped!


Glad you are on the mend, hope it won't be too much longer before you can get your running shoes on again!
It does go to show again how good it is to be fit when life throws these things at you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great running Ringy! 

I feel definitely not right, but I remain unconvinced that it’s shingles but if it’s not I have no idea what it is. There are a lot of infection markers present, so I’m just going with it. Plus, now it’s on my GP notes, I can’t go to work until I feel better really. 

I really wanted to run this morning, so did literally my 5k. I was pretty slow though - my legs were definitely not their usual Saturday morning selves.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great running Ringy!
> 
> I feel definitely not right, but I remain unconvinced that it's shingles but if it's not I have no idea what it is. There are a lot of infection markers present, so I'm just going with it. Plus, now it's on my GP notes, I can't go to work until I feel better really.
> 
> I really wanted to run this morning, so did literally my 5k. I was pretty slow though - my legs were definitely not their usual Saturday morning selves.


Well done - do take care though if you are under the weather (good coming from me I know ). Hope that you feel better very soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just wanted to do my club 5k as it's week 51 and I've done every week. I was prepared to walk it if I needed to. I will indeed take it easy, fear not.


----------



## Boxer123

10.2 miles this morning quite windy out but mild enough. Had the worst night sleep last. night so feeling tired. I have some blueberry pancakes to polish off later. I hope everyone is well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @Boxer123  I'm envious, no run for me today.

I always sleep terribly when the clocks change, even though I didn't need to get up for anything!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good work @Boxer123  I'm envious, no run for me today.
> 
> I always sleep terribly when the clocks change, even though I didn't need to get up for anything!


How are you feeling? I normally sleep ok but had booked the field for 8 and kept worrying I'd sleep in. I woke up feeling like I'd been run over.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't know really @Boxer123 - I feel pathetic when I compare it to what others are going though. I absolutely didn't have the energy to run today, I'm not going run whilst I'm off sick (which is Mon - Weds this week). We walked to Tesco Express and back, so probably 2.5km and I was worn out. I've had slightly more appetite today - but not my normal appetite that's for sure. I bet I don't lose an ounce of weight though. Oscar is in sympathy with me by declining to eat really...sigh.

I was worried about my eye (swollen) and my face was a bit droopy but it's settled now - these things can happen in shingles without a rash it seems (though it seems to be more dramatic in what I've seen online). The GP warned me to keep an eye on my eye as it was swelling up on Friday - it was bad last night but better this morning, so I avoided A&E. if it's not shingles, I have no clue what it is. The standing joke is that I never do anything "normally", whatever I have is never a usual presentation...like my DVT was right leg, usually they are left.

As I'm sitting here typing I can feel the swelling in my eye and left sided droop on my face. It just feels "heavy" somehow. Urgh. Probably best to be off work really.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know really @Boxer123 - I feel pathetic when I compare it to what others are going though. I absolutely didn't have the energy to run today, I'm not going run whilst I'm off sick (which is Mon - Weds this week). We walked to Tesco Express and back, so probably 2.5km and I was worn out. I've had slightly more appetite today - but not my normal appetite that's for sure. I bet I don't lose an ounce of weight though. Oscar is in sympathy with me by declining to eat really...sigh.
> 
> I was worried about my eye (swollen) and my face was a bit droopy but it's settled now - these things can happen in shingles without a rash it seems (though it seems to be more dramatic in what I've seen online). The GP warned me to keep an eye on my eye as it was swelling up on Friday - it was bad last night but better this morning, so I avoided A&E. if it's not shingles, I have no clue what it is. The standing joke is that I never do anything "normally", whatever I have is never a usual presentation...like my DVT was right leg, usually they are left.
> 
> As I'm sitting here typing I can feel the swelling in my eye and left sided droop on my face. It just feels "heavy" somehow. Urgh. Probably best to be off work really.


That sounds quite unpleasant definitely rest up have some Oscar cuddles.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know really @Boxer123 - I feel pathetic when I compare it to what others are going though. I absolutely didn't have the energy to run today, I'm not going run whilst I'm off sick (which is Mon - Weds this week). We walked to Tesco Express and back, so probably 2.5km and I was worn out. I've had slightly more appetite today - but not my normal appetite that's for sure. I bet I don't lose an ounce of weight though. Oscar is in sympathy with me by declining to eat really...sigh.
> 
> I was worried about my eye (swollen) and my face was a bit droopy but it's settled now - these things can happen in shingles without a rash it seems (though it seems to be more dramatic in what I've seen online). The GP warned me to keep an eye on my eye as it was swelling up on Friday - it was bad last night but better this morning, so I avoided A&E. if it's not shingles, I have no clue what it is. The standing joke is that I never do anything "normally", whatever I have is never a usual presentation...like my DVT was right leg, usually they are left.
> 
> As I'm sitting here typing I can feel the swelling in my eye and left sided droop on my face. It just feels "heavy" somehow. Urgh. Probably best to be off work really.


Hope you start to feel better. I think your body is probably trying to tell you some, REST.

Not that I would listen to my own advice!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know really @Boxer123 - I feel pathetic when I compare it to what others are going though. I absolutely didn't have the energy to run today, I'm not going run whilst I'm off sick (which is Mon - Weds this week). We walked to Tesco Express and back, so probably 2.5km and I was worn out. I've had slightly more appetite today - but not my normal appetite that's for sure. I bet I don't lose an ounce of weight though. Oscar is in sympathy with me by declining to eat really...sigh.
> 
> I was worried about my eye (swollen) and my face was a bit droopy but it's settled now - these things can happen in shingles without a rash it seems (though it seems to be more dramatic in what I've seen online). The GP warned me to keep an eye on my eye as it was swelling up on Friday - it was bad last night but better this morning, so I avoided A&E. if it's not shingles, I have no clue what it is. The standing joke is that I never do anything "normally", whatever I have is never a usual presentation...like my DVT was right leg, usually they are left.
> 
> As I'm sitting here typing I can feel the swelling in my eye and left sided droop on my face. It just feels "heavy" somehow. Urgh. Probably best to be off work really.


Not pathetic at all - you really aren't very well. Hope you are resting up and having lots of Oscar cuddles!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well we just went for a very very gentle stroll, only about a mile, did someone run me over with a bus whilst I was out and I didn’t realise?

Flipping heck!


----------



## Boxer123

@Mrs Funkin you need a small telling off ! Stay home , stay in your pjs, drink tea. You must rest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No! I needed a little walk, I did. I’ve read 200 pages of a book today, so I’ve done lots of resting. I didn’t even weed the lavender bed...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No! I needed a little walk, I did. I've read 200 pages of a book today, so I've done lots of resting. I didn't even weed the lavender bed...


I read that as it haven't weed in the lavender bed '


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> No! I needed a little walk, I did. I've read 200 pages of a book today, so I've done lots of resting. I didn't even weed the lavender bed...


Another person who is like me, do as I say and not as I do! Maybe listen to your own advise.

I've booked to see the physio on Saturday! Feel proper lopsided today. I did borrow one of the kids wobble cushions at work and the silicon bobbles really put pressure on the sciatic nerve, just where I needed it


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Another person who is like me, do as I say and not as I do! Maybe listen to your own advise.
> 
> I've booked to see the physio on Saturday! Feel proper lopsided today. I did borrow one of the kids wobble cushions at work and the silicon bobbles really put pressure on the sciatic nerve, just where I needed it


We're all as bad as each other aren't we!!

I hope the physio sorts you out and that you are mending well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Must be something about people that run  How many times have I said to Ringy to “hurry slowly”? I’d dearly love to go for a run but 1) I haven’t the energy as proven by a one mile walk absolutely exhausting me and 2) I am off sick with something acute, so feel it would be taking the mickey.

On the plus side, the sun is shining and I can sit and read my book again today. I did 400 odd pages yesterday. It’s only “fluff” (Marian Keyes) but I’m enjoying having the chance and excuse to just sit. I used to be an avid reader (I once read 12 books in a two week holiday) but in the past couple of years have lost the skill to concentrate on more than a couple of pages at a time.

Enjoy the sunshine, everyone. Get some vitamin D - proven to be useful in fighting Covid, too.


----------



## immum

Gosh @MissKittyKat and @Mrs Funkin, this is not good at all! Hope you both feel better soon and can get back to running. @Ringypie and @Boxer123 great runs both of you.
So in sympathy with the sick and injured I have a very stiff muscle on the inside of my thigh! I can only think it's from grovelling about on the patio at the weekend tidying things up a bit, as it's my daughter's 18th birthday on Wednesday and she is having a few friends round for a get together in the garden. I didn't feel anything at the time, but it was really stiff yesterday, and still is today aswell. I still went for a run last night though, hoping the stiffness would ease after I warmed up. Well it took nearly 5 miles to ease off! I'd already decided I was going to take it easy and not go as far, so stopped after 5.6 miles. Pace was really good though, I don't know why as I felt like I was plodding along. Maybe it's the daylight, I don't have to worry so much about tripping in the dark so naturally go a bit faster.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Must be something about people that run  How many times have I said to Ringy to "hurry slowly"? I'd dearly love to go for a run but 1) I haven't the energy as proven by a one mile walk absolutely exhausting me and 2) I am off sick with something acute, so feel it would be taking the mickey.
> 
> On the plus side, the sun is shining and I can sit and read my book again today. I did 400 odd pages yesterday. It's only "fluff" (Marian Keyes) but I'm enjoying having the chance and excuse to just sit. I used to be an avid reader (I once read 12 books in a two week holiday) but in the past couple of years have lost the skill to concentrate on more than a couple of pages at a time.
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine, everyone. Get some vitamin D - proven to be useful in fighting Covid, too.


How are you feeling any better ? I think it is definitely a runner thing I hate it when I can't run and get cranky. Even when I'm not running I'm out with the boys. I will ill January 2020 (Covid?) and could only drive them to the field for a week I really struggled. I used to swim a lot during my shin splint issues and would jog up and down the pool.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Gosh @MissKittyKat and @Mrs Funkin, this is not good at all! Hope you both feel better soon and can get back to running. @Ringypie and @Boxer123 great runs both of you.
> So in sympathy with the sick and injured I have a very stiff muscle on the inside of my thigh! I can only think it's from grovelling about on the patio at the weekend tidying things up a bit, as it's my daughter's 18th birthday on Wednesday and she is having a few friends round for a get together in the garden. I didn't feel anything at the time, but it was really stiff yesterday, and still is today aswell. I still went for a run last night though, hoping the stiffness would ease after I warmed up. Well it took nearly 5 miles to ease off! I'd already decided I was going to take it easy and not go as far, so stopped after 5.6 miles. Pace was really good though, I don't know why as I felt like I was plodding along. Maybe it's the daylight, I don't have to worry so much about tripping in the dark so naturally go a bit faster.


The lighter evenings are great the day feels longer.

3 mile river run for me this morning beautiful morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running yet. 

I managed to change the bed (URGH! Exhausting!!!). Then I did a tiny bit of weeding. Oh and I finished my book. Then friends called in on the way home and we had a drink or three in the garden and it was bloody lovely - and almost normal. Almost. Lovely


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 3 miles this morning perfect running weather. I’m off work mid so can hopefully get the mileage in over the next few weeks.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm feeling lots better today so went for a longer walk. Trying so hard to be sensible until I see the physio on Saturday!

@Mrs Funkin how are you today?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you're feeling better @MissKittyKat - phew! Do be sensible...yes, yes, do as I say and all that, hehe.

I'm feeling much better today too, thanks. Been for a walk (only just over a mile but thankfully not as tired as on Monday!), done a couple of little garden jobs, had to tromp around to find specific Sheba for the boy (who then now won't eat it, obviously), made dinner, now I'm weary.

Might try a little (as in a couple of miles) run tomorrow. Or I might not. Depends how I feel in the morning. Plus it's freezing...! So back to long arms I think.


----------



## Ringypie

Glad you are both feeling better @Mrs Funkin and @MissKittyKat 
I've had the most lovely day. I saw one of my dearest friends for the first time since last September. Went to visit her, sat in the garden and had a lovely chat.
I was a bit disappointed that I missed out on first running club of the year yesterday as I had to work late. Some of our running club friends have set up a running group in the next village and they meet on a Wednesday. So I popped along today. Felt really quite apprehensive - whether I would be able to keep up, if I'd struggle with the distance. Well it was amazing! We did 5 miles up and down some pretty amazing hills and a super sprint finish!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome Ringy  What a lovely day indeed.

The thing I hope post-Covid is that we continue to appreciate the things that used to just be taken for granted, like a cuppa with a pal. I'm not a great one for those "signy things" but I did once see a quote on a signy thing that said, "Enjoy the small things, for one day you'll look back and realise they were the big things".


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome Ringy  What a lovely day indeed.
> 
> The thing I hope post-Covid is that we continue to appreciate the things that used to just be taken for granted, like a cuppa with a pal. I'm not a great one for those "signy things" but I did once see a quote on a signy thing that said, "Enjoy the small things, for one day you'll look back and realise they were the big things".


I totally agree - there were real tears today because it was just so lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did run. Sort of. Not far (only 2.4 miles) and not fast (10:30 miling) but it was good to be out. It's only been a few days but someone has swapped my legs for tree trunks of jelly! Honestly, I got to about 1.5 miles and said to husband that I couldn't believe how terrible they felt. Heh. 

On the plus side I"m off next week, so I can hopefully get out a bit and feel more normal again. I am *such* a terrible patient.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did run. Sort of. Not far (only 2.4 miles) and not fast (10:30 miling) but it was good to be out. It's only been a few days but someone has swapped my legs for tree trunks of jelly! Honestly, I got to about 1.5 miles and said to husband that I couldn't believe how terrible they felt. Heh.
> 
> On the plus side I"m off next week, so I can hopefully get out a bit and feel more normal again. I am *such* a terrible patient.


Poor you jelly legs are the worse hopefully in the up now.


----------



## lullabydream

@Mrs Funkin I must admit I haven't read a book for ages but Marian Keyes is my go to for escapism. Her books are so funny, and heart felt. No one really compares. I suppose Cecelia Ahearn was going to be close, and Where Rainbows End well that's brilliant but nothing in comparison for as you say a bit of fluff


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Never really liked Cecilia Ahearn, I did accidentally stumble across Lucy Diamond and do like her stories (*such* fluff!). I used to like Jane Green but she went "off" IMO and also Erica James (who I discovered at the same time as Marian Keyes). I think Marian and Lucy are my faves though. I have a new Lucy Diamond to start, which I am saving for my week off next week.


----------



## Boxer123

I like a bit of Marian Keyes I’m normally an avid horror reader but since the pandemic have needed fluff.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did run. Sort of. Not far (only 2.4 miles) and not fast (10:30 miling) but it was good to be out. It's only been a few days but someone has swapped my legs for tree trunks of jelly! Honestly, I got to about 1.5 miles and said to husband that I couldn't believe how terrible they felt. Heh.
> 
> On the plus side I"m off next week, so I can hopefully get out a bit and feel more normal again. I am *such* a terrible patient.


Poor you that sounds horrid. I hope you start feeling better very soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m really fine, just tired, some weird hearing thing in my left ear and with ridiculously dry skin! Oh and jelly legs, clearly  

I think I got off very lightly indeed, possibly due to starting acyclovir so early.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went for a little tootle up the Prom, icy wind when I turned around so headed inland for a bit. Only did 2.75 miles but it felt enough today. Slightly less jelly legged I think - but it could be in my head. 

Hope everyone is okay and keeping safe in amongst the Easter madness.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I went for a little tootle up the Prom, icy wind when I turned around so headed inland for a bit. Only did 2.75 miles but it felt enough today. Slightly less jelly legged I think - but it could be in my head.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and keeping safe in amongst the Easter madness.


Sounds good, hopefully you are on the mend!
We've been for a lovely (electric) bike ride. We went over to the next town for cake then home the long way. All through the glorious South Hams, on single track roads and didn't see a soul.... until I had to nip into a field for a wee and of course along came first a car then a chap on a bike! 
I'm so excited! We are planning a moor run for tomorrow. Just hoping it isn't too cold and windy!


----------



## Ringypie

I've run up a mountain!








Ok so perhaps it was a bad idea to choose this route for my longest run since last July but it was absolutely beautiful running up through the woods onto the moors. It was sheer bloody mindedness that got me up the final bit to the top of the hill though, the last hundred yards of it was awful. Then a lovely long downhill roll.
Just putting Ringy to bed then I have a date with a long hot bath and a cup of tea!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've run up a mountain!
> View attachment 465873
> 
> Ok so perhaps it was a bad idea to choose this route for my longest run since last July but it was absolutely beautiful running up through the woods onto the moors. It was sheer bloody mindedness that got me up the final bit to the top of the hill though, the last hundred yards of it was awful. Then a lovely long downhill roll.
> Just putting Ringy to bed then I have a date with a long hot bath and a cup of tea!


 Well done you


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday @Mrs Funkin I hope you had a lovely day.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles for me today but strava didn't record which was upsetting  Loki came along for a sniff.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I've run up a mountain!
> View attachment 465873
> 
> Ok so perhaps it was a bad idea to choose this route for my longest run since last July but it was absolutely beautiful running up through the woods onto the moors. It was sheer bloody mindedness that got me up the final bit to the top of the hill though, the last hundred yards of it was awful. Then a lovely long downhill roll.
> Just putting Ringy to bed then I have a date with a long hot bath and a cup of tea!


I think you might actually be a crazy lady 

Physio has said I can start back to Pilates and strength exercises tomorrow and building up to running by the end of next week.

I'm so excited


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Happy birthday @Mrs Funkin I hope you had a lovely day.


Oh how did I miss this?! Happy happy birthday Mrs F! I hope you have had a wonderful day xx


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I think you might actually be a crazy lady
> 
> Physio has said I can start back to Pilates and strength exercises tomorrow and building up to running by the end of next week.
> 
> I'm so excited


It has been said before  but I just love pushing myself!
Great news that you can start exercising again, glad to hear you are feeling better!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 465889
> View attachment 465890
> View attachment 465891
> 4 miles for me today but strava didn't record which was upsetting  Loki came along for a sniff.


Oh bah humbug that's so annoying! Hate it when Strava doesn't play. I didn't restart my watch straight away after I got to a gate and waited there for hubby to catch up. Only lost about .25 of a mile so had to add on at the end to round it up!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think you might actually be a crazy lady
> 
> Physio has said I can start back to Pilates and strength exercises tomorrow and building up to running by the end of next week.
> 
> I'm so excited


Great news


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh bah humbug that's so annoying! Hate it when Strava doesn't play. I didn't restart my watch straight away after I got to a gate and waited there for hubby to catch up. Only lost about .25 of a mile so had to add on at the end to round it up!


I know so annoying I must have turned it off when taking piccies of Loki.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone  I had a nice birthday run - no run today though as feel a little fragile 

Well done on that awesome run @Ringypie - you're incredible.


----------



## Boxer123

11.5 slow miles today with snow what’s going on with this weather !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No snow here, just cold. 

No running for me as I had to go on a mercy mission to find Sheba Perfect Portions for a Certain Someone  That took precedence. 

keep warm everyone!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No snow here, just cold.
> 
> No running for me as I had to go on a mercy mission to find Sheba Perfect Portions for a Certain Someone  That took precedence.
> 
> keep warm everyone!


I hope you found them for sir Oscar ! It is so cold out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did! When I walked in it was straight to the pet food...at first I thought there was no beef flavour but *phew* all was well, it was tucked back on the shelf  

He’s had three portions of them and some beefy fine flakes and gone to bed hehe.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did! When I walked in it was straight to the pet food...at first I thought there was no beef flavour but *phew* all was well, it was tucked back on the shelf
> 
> He's had three portions of them and some beefy fine flakes and gone to bed hehe.


He is loved  I hope he knows.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I tell him a lot. He doesn’t respond much but I think he knows he’s safe, which maybe in his mind is the same as being loved


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I tell him a lot. He doesn't respond much but I think he knows he's safe, which maybe in his mind is the same as being loved


I tell the boys I love them all the time. Loki looks straight into my soul I think he knows.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I tell the boys I love them all the time. Loki looks straight into my soul I think he knows.


Oh me too. I completely understand that look - Ringo does it too. Very special!


----------



## immum

Oh, happy belated birthday @Mrs Funkin. Hope you had a lovely day.
So last Thursday was bitterly cold! The wind kept getting under my headband and whistling round my ears! I know I like it cold usually but that was too much for me. Did 5.6 miles and took about 3 hours to thaw out afterwards. Yesterday got out a bit earlier so decided to go across the fields and in the woods for the first time this year. It was hard work! I was feeling a bit sick before we started (probably due to the large piece of carrot cake I'd had earlier) so was really struggling. I'd forgotten how many ups and downs there are, and was dreading that horrible hill in the middle of the woods. I did manage to run up it but had to walk for a few minutes after to recover. And after all that, Strava said it was only 5.8 miles, when it's normally 6, so I felt cheated!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @immum - I've never really mastered eating before running, unless I've had rice pudding/ready brek before a morning run (and it has to be ages before), I'd have felt sick too I think.

Went for a run with husband this morning, first mile I was freezing (even in my extra layers) and then PHEW it got boiling hot as the sun came out. It was ridiculous, I was sweating cobs. We only did 3.6 miles - but my legs felt like there was nothing in them so that was plenty far enough. It's getting pretty windy here, now, so tomorrow's run might be interesting unless it settles. It was nice to be out though after the last few days - I think my hangover has finally gone. Hehe.


----------



## Boxer123

Just a short bimble today I had very sore heavy legs after yesterday and then wrangling boxers today. Its soooo cold ! Currently tucked under my dressing gown and a boxer with a brew.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone it’s bloody cold out there.
I went to running club today for the first time in perhaps 6 months. It was absolutely amazing. We did the handicap route, they were kind to me with my handicap and I was first back by 3 minutes. Got back and cried my eyes out. Getting back to running club was a dream that I held onto through those awful months of being so unwell through the chemo and op. It meant so so much to me to actually be there and able to run well.
Now waiting for Chinese as a treat!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done everyone it's bloody cold out there.
> I went to running club today for the first time in perhaps 6 months. It was absolutely amazing. We did the handicap route, they were kind to me with my handicap and I was first back by 3 minutes. Got back and cried my eyes out. Getting back to running club was a dream that I held onto through those awful months of being so unwell through the chemo and op. It meant so so much to me to actually be there and able to run well.
> Now waiting for Chinese as a treat!


Great news @Ringypie you definitely deserve that Chinese.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

This makes me smile so very much @Ringypie  How awesome.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great news @Ringypie you definitely deserve that Chinese.


It was blooming lovely! We haven't had Chinese in perhaps a year!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Going to go for a little run as it is so gorgeous here, if a bit chilly!

I was trying to do my stretch class this morning and Woody kindly joined in!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Going to go for a little run as it is so gorgeous here, if a bit chilly!
> 
> I was trying to do my stretch class this morning and Woody kindly joined in!
> View attachment 466145


Come on less stretch more run hooman !


----------



## Boxer123

5.4 miles this morning I must complain how cold it is come on spring !


----------



## Boxer123

I want a cuppa and a biscuit but know I should have a grapefruit and fizzy water


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just over five miles with a pal. I’m exhausted - probably the shingles I guess. 

Need a little lie down now


----------



## MissKittyKat

I did just over a mile, downhill. Was supposed to be slow and easy. Just under 11min/mile which is neither of those, for me!

Feel ok, Achilles and calf a little tight but I've stretched and also neck tight so I really must tense a little when running, don't usually notice but I guess not fully recovered from the shunt.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww look at Woody's little face  He is definitely smiling!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww look at Woody's little face  He is definitely smiling!


Think he missed running too x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I did just over a mile, downhill. Was supposed to be slow and easy. Just under 11min/mile which is neither of those, for me!
> 
> Feel ok, Achilles and calf a little tight but I've stretched and also neck tight so I really must tense a little when running, don't usually notice but I guess not fully recovered from the shunt.
> 
> View attachment 466161


Aww someone looks happy!!
Glad you are getting back to it, hope you feel ok tomorrow!


----------



## Ringypie

@O2.0 @diefenbaker @Cleo38 
Hope you are all ok! Haven't seen any running posts from you for ages!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> @O2.0 @diefenbaker @Cleo38
> Hope you are all ok! Haven't seen any running posts from you for ages!


Or @McKenzie who I think was going to try and give running a go x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Aww someone looks happy!!
> Glad you are getting back to it, hope you feel ok tomorrow!


All good this morning thankyou. Another stretch or Pilates class later x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks nice out...can’t decide if I want to run or not though, think three days in a row might be a bit much for my recovering body. Hmmm.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looks nice out...can't decide if I want to run or not though, think three days in a row might be a bit much for my recovering body. Hmmm.


I'm going to make the decision for you! Listen to your body and if you need a rest day, have it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t know if I do though, I feel so sluggish from eating badly yesterday that I kind of want to go out. 

It is only 7am mind, lots of time to decide...


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm going to make the decision for you! Listen to your body and if you need a rest day, have it


I agree! What would you tell us @Mrs Funkin !! Why don't you go for a walk instead? Still get some fresh air but not quite the strain on your body you get from running?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I walked to town to get yet another different food for the child...just over 5k I think. Weary now, so I’m glad I didn’t run. 

Do as I say and all that  thanks ladies xx


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Or @McKenzie who I think was going to try and give running a go x


You have a good memory  I've had a few little health things get in the way (I know, excuses excuses!) and now the days are getting shorter and colder... but I plan to try to get going again soon a couple of times per week.


----------



## Boxer123

3.7 miles this morning the woods have finally dried out.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> @O2.0 @diefenbaker @Cleo38
> Hope you are all ok! Haven't seen any running posts from you for ages!


I'm here!
Fat and lazy ATM :Bag
I need to get back out there, but just when I had a week off to get myself back in gear, I threw my back out and just walking is pretty painful. 
The bug has hit me though, so I'll be back at it soon!


----------



## Cleo38

Ringypie said:


> @O2.0 @diefenbaker @Cleo38
> Hope you are all ok! Haven't seen any running posts from you for ages!


I kept meaning to post but ......

I've been a bit sporadic the past few months but gradually getting back to daily runs. Luckily I have my treadmill for when the weather is terrible but it's not the same as being outside. Am running in the evenings atm as it's lighter & I really look forward to it especially as I seem to spend my days in online meetings since am working from home now.


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles with my loki this morning. Then I finally met my four month old niece for the first time  we went to the park with my sister and other niece. She is cute as a button.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww that's nice @Boxer123 - a slither of normal life 

I did 2.5 miles with a pal this morning (she's on week 8 of C25k) and then husband and I did another 2.5 miles as we needed to go to visit a water softener company in a nearby marina.

I'm a touch weary now - might have to have a nanna nap later!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww that's nice @Boxer123 - a slither of normal life
> 
> I did 2.5 miles with a pal this morning (she's on week 8 of C25k) and then husband and I did another 2.5 miles as we needed to go to visit a water softener company in a nearby marina.
> 
> I'm a touch weary now - might have to have a nanna nap later!
> 
> View attachment 466297


The sea looks lovely. It was so nice my older niece is four she came running out in missed you I missed you'


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sometimes the small folk can be so cute. Not cute enough to make me want one but still...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sometimes the small folk can be so cute. Not cute enough to make me want one but still...


Ha ha no me neither lol nieces are fun you can give them back.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Woody was so ecstatic this morning back out running with his pals.

It was fast for us but really nice to see everyone.

3 miles done with 2 hills!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work you two  

No run for me this morning. Too tired.


----------



## Boxer123

It's good to get back to normalish @MissKittyKat.

I had a lovely run today drove up to the farm shop for some tomatoes and ran from there only 2 miles but a lovely route.


----------



## diefenbaker

Ringypie said:


> @O2.0 @diefenbaker @Cleo38
> Hope you are all ok! Haven't seen any running posts from you for ages!


Lockdown hasn't been the best running wise. I've had a couple of injuries. Just getting back into it again now. I have an event in June I need to train for. The Cheddar Gorge Running Festival.


----------



## Boxer123

diefenbaker said:


> Lockdown hasn't been the best running wise. I've had a couple of injuries. Just getting back into it again now. I have an event in June I need to train for. The Cheddar Gorge Running Festival.


That looks fun.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've had 2 days of medals for virtual running. It's kept me going but fingers crossed first real event since Oct on the 1st May.


----------



## Ringypie

diefenbaker said:


> Lockdown hasn't been the best running wise. I've had a couple of injuries. Just getting back into it again now. I have an event in June I need to train for. The Cheddar Gorge Running Festival.


That's a shame - I hope you are mended now. What distance is your event? I love Cheddar Gorge, it's so beautiful around there.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I've had 2 days of medals for virtual running. It's kept me going but fingers crossed first real event since Oct on the 1st May.
> 
> View attachment 466382
> View attachment 466383


Ohh how lovely!! I have everything crossed that your event goes ahead.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It's good to get back to normalish @MissKittyKat.
> 
> I had a lovely run today drove up to the farm shop for some tomatoes and ran from there only 2 miles but a lovely route.


It was lovely and felt normal to me because I always social distance when we canicross, always being at the back 

My friends know not to speak to me because I'm only just holding it together breathing and picking my legs up without people getting near to chitter chatter


----------



## Ringypie

I've had the most wonderful day. It's Ringo's and my 19th anniversary today and we had a nice time at the yard with cake for us and the horses. Then a lovely but very hilly 7 mile run with hubby. Did feel a few times like we were climbing mountains. 








I am absolutely loving getting back to running. Hoping to start stretching out the distance soon as we have our marathon at the end of June of all goes to plan. It's a fun trail marathon so no pressure to do anything other than get round in the allowed time. Planning on treating it more like an ultra and walking the hills then run walking the flats and running the downhills - and above all enjoying ourselves!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> It was lovely and felt normal to me because I always social distance when we canicross, always being at the back
> 
> My friends know not to speak to me because I'm only just holding it together breathing and picking my legs up without people getting near to chitter chatter


I love people chatting when I'm out running... as long as they don't expect me to necessarily be able to answer  I am particularly happy if I'm doing a race to tuck in behind 2 people chatting as they run as I can listen in to their chat and it takes my mind off how tough it is!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've had the most wonderful day. It's Ringo's and my 19th anniversary today and we had a nice time at the yard with cake for us and the horses. Then a lovely but very hilly 7 mile run with hubby. Did feel a few times like we were climbing mountains.
> View attachment 466384
> 
> I am absolutely loving getting back to running. Hoping to start stretching out the distance soon as we have our marathon at the end of June of all goes to plan. It's a fun trail marathon so no pressure to do anything other than get round in the allowed time. Planning on treating it more like an ultra and walking the hills then run walking the flats and running the downhills - and above all enjoying ourselves!


Happy anniversary to you and Ringy  what marathon is it ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Happy anniversary to you and Ringy  what marathon is it ?


Thank you!
It's Giants Head marathon - postponed from last year. We did the 10k in 2019 and it was amazing so put in for the marathon as a bit of a challenge!


----------



## diefenbaker

Ringypie said:


> That's a shame - I hope you are mended now. What distance is your event? I love Cheddar Gorge, it's so beautiful around there.


I'm entered in a thing called the Omnium. Saturday is a 100m, then a 1km, then a hill climb, then a 10k. Sunday is a half marathon.


----------



## Ringypie

diefenbaker said:


> I'm entered in a thing called the Omnium. Saturday is a 100m, then a 1km, then a hill climb, then a 10k. Sunday is a half marathon.


That sounds like fun! I really hope it goes ahead.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad that you are having some great days @Ringypie - thoroughly deserved


----------



## immum

Sounds like some interesting events coming up! I hope they can go ahead.
Had a good 6.6 mile run on Thursday back on the roads, felt good and a decent pace for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I dollied about for so long this morning it was ridiculous. Eventually headed out the door, warm up, club 5k, then home for a total of 5.25 miles. I’m still exhausted after every single run. Most annoying. I’ll go for a little run tomorrow I think, then I’m at work Tuesday and Wednesday so there will deffo be no running then, it’ll be enough to get through the day. 

We were talking about how I’m “superficially better” - thanks goodness for medications or I’d have been really poorly I think.


----------



## diefenbaker

Ringypie said:


> Thank you!
> It's Giants Head marathon - postponed from last year. We did the 10k in 2019 and it was amazing so put in for the marathon as a bit of a challenge!


Argh..... just seen something on FB that this might have been cancelled for 2021. Bummer.


----------



## Ringypie

diefenbaker said:


> Argh..... just seen something on FB that this might have been cancelled for 2021. Bummer.


Yes sadly it's been postponed. I understand why though, it's a tiny village we all descend on. Still it gives me longer to get properly fit again and have a chance of running most of it rather than keeping the tail runner company.
Instead we are looking at getting a running club team together for Hope24! Think it'll be an experience... especially for someone like me who likes to sleep!
And closer to home we've just entered the Mild Night Run next weekend! I'm not quite ready for the 10 mile version so the scaled back 5 miler sounds good!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, you've gone Racing Crazy


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, you've gone Racing Crazy


You know me... I do love my races!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I’m back to work tomorrow, I thought I should do my 5k for the week this morning, in case I don’t have the energy later in the week, which may be a possibility. It wasn’t as cold as I thought, given the sleet...but my legs were empty, so it was 31:30 5k (yesterday was 26:43 for 5k). Ah well. Not the end of the world. 

Keep safe if you are out and about amongst the rabble of people who think everything is back to normal again.


----------



## Boxer123

What a strange morning! Woke up to a thick blanket of snow took the boys out. Then went for a run and ended up roasting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's bonkers @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's bonkers @Boxer123


It's been a funny day! Hopefully will head up the woods later for a walk.


----------



## immum

No snow here, lovely and sunny in the Midlands, too warm for running.
Was not looking forward to going today, had a headache all day and very tired. But still, off we went, took 4 miles for the headache to go away, and was just plodding along trying to get through it, found it quite hard. 6.5 miles later got home and checked Strava as usual. Pace was fastest since October! Not done under 10min miles since it got dark in the evnings. 14 seconds per mile average faster than last few weeks. How did that happen? No wonder I found it hard! 9:51 instead of usual 10:05 ish. When it's dark it's normally more like 10:15. Really please with that, but I don't expect it to happen again for a while.


----------



## Boxer123

7.2 miles this morning glorious sunshine.

I am struggling a bit at the moment and can’t figure out what it is. I don’t feel tired in myself and can walk for miles. 

When I go running I feel heavy like it’s hard work. I’m not out of breath just my body feels heavy. 

Now I have put on a few pounds which I’m not happy about but I’m not overweight. I feel like I’m dragging around an extra three stone. I have cut out all the carp I was eating but still think I’m eating enough. Problem is I walk and run so much I can’t get hungry and can’t lose the weight. 

I’ve been off work for the last two weeks on holiday and haven’t enjoyed any of my runs 

I should add I’ve had a few days off but I still walk on those days. There is no change here though.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> 7.2 miles this morning glorious sunshine.
> 
> I am struggling a bit at the moment and can't figure out what it is. I don't feel tired in myself and can walk for miles.
> 
> When I go running I feel heavy like it's hard work. I'm not out of breath just my body feels heavy.
> 
> Now I have put on a few pounds which I'm not happy about but I'm not overweight. I feel like I'm dragging around an extra three stone. I have cut out all the carp I was eating but still think I'm eating enough. Problem is I walk and run so much I can't get hungry and can't lose the weight.
> 
> I've been off work for the last two weeks on holiday and haven't enjoyed any of my runs
> 
> I should add I've had a few days off but I still walk on those days. There is no change here though.


@Boxer123 I know exactly how you feel! I feel the same. Have done for several months. No idea why. Everyone has bad patches, I usually have at least 1 a year, where everything is really hard for some weeks, the worst I've had was 9 weeks of really struggling to run. But this is different. I'm not struggling as such but it's just harder than it should be, and it's not showing any signs of improving. I too need to lose a few pounds, but I'm not overweight, but I can't even think of trying to diet because I know that will make running even harder to start with. I just hope that I will start to feel better soon. I doesn't help that I'm bored with our usual route, but we have no choice when it's dark in the evening. In another couple of weeks it will be light enough to go in the woods so hopefully the change of scenery will help.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Boxer123 I know exactly how you feel! I feel the same. Have done for several months. No idea why. Everyone has bad patches, I usually have at least 1 a year, where everything is really hard for some weeks, the worst I've had was 9 weeks of really struggling to run. But this is different. I'm not struggling as such but it's just harder than it should be, and it's not showing any signs of improving. I too need to lose a few pounds, but I'm not overweight, but I can't even think of trying to diet because I know that will make running even harder to start with. I just hope that I will start to feel better soon. I doesn't help that I'm bored with our usual route, but we have no choice when it's dark in the evening. In another couple of weeks it will be light enough to go in the woods so hopefully the change of scenery will help.


I know what you mean I've had bad patches before just not for this long. I'm struggling with diet because by rights I should be eating enough but do feel hungry. I walk the boys between 3-6 miles daily so am fairly active. I do find it easier to run when I'm thinner.

I'm thinking of incorporating Loki's walk into a run so I'm not going out twice I also take natural breaks with him. Downside is he's a horrible running partner as he has a gob on with everyone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@immum @Boxer123 do you need to try and mix it up a bit and not just do the running?

My exercise classes at home (I would never step foot in a gym, with people!), Have really helped.

I love my weekly Pilates and Ballet inspires classes. Just accept Woody is going to try and luck me to death at points x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @immum @Boxer123 do you need to try and mix it up a bit and not just do the running?
> 
> My exercise classes at home (I would never step foot in a gym, with people!), Have really helped.
> 
> I love my weekly Pilates and Ballet inspires classes. Just accept Woody is going to try and luck me to death at points x


I think I do I was thinking this morning I love swimming but just cannot think of getting in a pool with people at the moment. I have a road bike which I could use. Where do you access your classes?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I think I do I was thinking this morning I love swimming but just cannot think of getting in a pool with people at the moment. I have a road bike which I could use. Where do you access your classes?


They are all online, my canicross instructor is a PT as well so does about 15 classes a week. You sometimes see her dogs make an appearance too. I'll DM her Facebook page so you can have a mooch.

I do most of the classes on catch-up and love on a Saturday.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> They are all online, my canicross instructor is a PT as well so does about 15 classes a week. You sometimes see her dogs make an appearance too. I'll DM her Facebook page so you can have a mooch.
> 
> I do most of the classes on catch-up and love on a Saturday.


I could give it a go of course the boxers would join in ​


----------



## Ringypie

I’m feeling awfully pleased with myself. A tough hilly 4 mile route with running club tonight. I pushed myself a little and got round in 9.19 minute miles at the front of our little group! I thought I would struggle up the last hill home but made it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I'm feeling awfully pleased with myself. A tough hilly 4 mile route with running club tonight. I pushed myself a little and got round in 9.19 minute miles at the front of our little group! I thought I would struggle up the last hill home but made it!


Just wow!


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles with Loki this morning (although garmin has recorded a crazy time and date) body felt good but then loki stops a lot to sniff. Then I went for a 3 mile walk with a friend went to hers so I had some hills @Ringypie nothing like yours though and I was puffing up them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve done nothing - Ringy you’re ace


----------



## immum

So another joyless 6 miles last night. Spent the whole run just plodding along feeling like I could hardly put one foot in front of the other, and got home to see that pace was again really good, just under 10 min miles! I just don't understand how I can feel so sluggish but be running faster than usual. I've tried to slow down a bit but can't as I feel like I'm hardly moving anyway. I'm really pleased with the pace actually, but would rather be a bit slower and find it a bit easier. The only thing I can think of is that I'm still getting used to this "daylight pace" and in a couple of weeks it will get easier. I hope so.
@Ringypie you are amazing!
@Mrs Funkin you clearly need to rest and recover fully. You'll be back running again soon I'm sure.
@MissKittyKat thanks for the suggestions. I do do other stuff too. I cycle 10 miles twice a week and walk most days. I did pilates for 8 months a couple of years ago for my back but hated it and it actually made my back worse so I stopped. I prefer more aerobic types of exercise, but I know I should really be doing some strength stuff alongside, I just can't be bothered! I also did squats and other strength stuff for 9 months a year or so ago for hamstring tendonitis, which did help, but I found doing the exercises really boring.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.7 miles this morning.

It's a long time since I've done a Friday run but managed to keep up with the group so happy x


----------



## Guest

This is a bit of a tangent but bear with me...

Some of you may know (if you read the health section) that I was diagnosed with a stroke about a month ago. Now, I'm very lucky that the stroke itself isn't a big issue for me, but it does come with a lifetime of blood thinners. Blood thinners mean poor ability to clot, which is significant if I was ever in an accident or similar. Add to that, I have no family near me, and no partner. I suddenly started feeling very vulnerable! I didn't want an ugly, obvious medic ID, so went looking for something a bit more trendy, and found a US company who had what I was looking for. When I read their website I came across testimonial after testimonial from runners and cyclists, and I realised how important it is to have ID on your person so that if the worst happened, you wouldn't end up in hospital as a Jane Doe. It made me wonder if you wonderful runners are looking out for yourselves in this way.

My ID bracelet arrived today with my medical information and contact numbers, as well as a note saying that I have dogs. I chose a silicon band (it's purple tie-dye!) and then the details are engraved onto a plate that attaches to the band, but they do all sorts of different styles, including plates that attach to smart watches. I love it, it's so light and comfy and I will have no problems with wearing it 24/7. I'm sure you have UK-based companies who do the same thing as the US company I found (although I do have discount codes to share if you can't find what you want in the UK).

Anyway, like I say, a tangent, but I felt it was important to consider  Be safe out there!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> This is a bit of a tangent but bear with me...
> 
> Some of you may know (if you read the health section) that I was diagnosed with a stroke about a month ago. Now, I'm very lucky that the stroke itself isn't a big issue for me, but it does come with a lifetime of blood thinners. Blood thinners mean poor ability to clot, which is significant if I was ever in an accident or similar. Add to that, I have no family near me, and no partner. I suddenly started feeling very vulnerable! I didn't want an ugly, obvious medic ID, so went looking for something a bit more trendy, and found a US company who had what I was looking for. When I read their website I came across testimonial after testimonial from runners and cyclists, and I realised how important it is to have ID on your person so that if the worst happened, you wouldn't end up in hospital as a Jane Doe. It made me wonder if you wonderful runners are looking out for yourselves in this way.
> 
> My ID bracelet arrived today with my medical information and contact numbers, as well as a note saying that I have dogs. I chose a silicon band (it's purple tie-dye!) and then the details are engraved onto a plate that attaches to the band, but they do all sorts of different styles, including plates that attach to smart watches. I love it, it's so light and comfy and I will have no problems with wearing it 24/7. I'm sure you have UK-based companies who do the same thing as the US company I found (although I do have discount codes to share if you can't find what you want in the UK).
> 
> Anyway, like I say, a tangent, but I felt it was important to consider  Be safe out there!


Sorry to hear about your stroke. Very good point I don't carry anything but will now. I also live alone and do worry about the boys if something happened to me I like the idea of a bracelet.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> This is a bit of a tangent but bear with me...
> 
> Some of you may know (if you read the health section) that I was diagnosed with a stroke about a month ago. Now, I'm very lucky that the stroke itself isn't a big issue for me, but it does come with a lifetime of blood thinners. Blood thinners mean poor ability to clot, which is significant if I was ever in an accident or similar. Add to that, I have no family near me, and no partner. I suddenly started feeling very vulnerable! I didn't want an ugly, obvious medic ID, so went looking for something a bit more trendy, and found a US company who had what I was looking for. When I read their website I came across testimonial after testimonial from runners and cyclists, and I realised how important it is to have ID on your person so that if the worst happened, you wouldn't end up in hospital as a Jane Doe. It made me wonder if you wonderful runners are looking out for yourselves in this way.
> 
> My ID bracelet arrived today with my medical information and contact numbers, as well as a note saying that I have dogs. I chose a silicon band (it's purple tie-dye!) and then the details are engraved onto a plate that attaches to the band, but they do all sorts of different styles, including plates that attach to smart watches. I love it, it's so light and comfy and I will have no problems with wearing it 24/7. I'm sure you have UK-based companies who do the same thing as the US company I found (although I do have discount codes to share if you can't find what you want in the UK).
> 
> Anyway, like I say, a tangent, but I felt it was important to consider  Be safe out there!


Not a tangent at all. Is it a RoadID?

I got one for my birthday earlier in the year which fits on my trainer, promoted by a local news report over Christmas of a local runner who went missing, he tripped and fell!

I also have one for Woody's harness which has details on what to do with him if I am found injured as we are always together.

Apparantly, there is also a tracker in the background of whatsapp which can be switched on but i haven't looked in to that.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Not a tangent at all. Is it a RoadID?
> 
> I got one for my birthday earlier in the year which fits on my trainer, promoted by a local news report over Christmas of a local runner who went missing, he tripped and fell!
> 
> I also have one for Woody's harness which has details on what to do with him if I am found injured as we are always together.
> 
> Apparantly, there is also a tracker in the background of whatsapp which can be switched on but i haven't looked in to that.


Yes RoadID! 

Oh that's such a good idea of getting one for Woody. I've got details for what to do with the dogs in my wallet but obviously that's not foolproof.

Interesting about what's app, will have to look into that.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> This is a bit of a tangent but bear with me...
> 
> Some of you may know (if you read the health section) that I was diagnosed with a stroke about a month ago. Now, I'm very lucky that the stroke itself isn't a big issue for me, but it does come with a lifetime of blood thinners. Blood thinners mean poor ability to clot, which is significant if I was ever in an accident or similar. Add to that, I have no family near me, and no partner. I suddenly started feeling very vulnerable! I didn't want an ugly, obvious medic ID, so went looking for something a bit more trendy, and found a US company who had what I was looking for. When I read their website I came across testimonial after testimonial from runners and cyclists, and I realised how important it is to have ID on your person so that if the worst happened, you wouldn't end up in hospital as a Jane Doe. It made me wonder if you wonderful runners are looking out for yourselves in this way.
> 
> My ID bracelet arrived today with my medical information and contact numbers, as well as a note saying that I have dogs. I chose a silicon band (it's purple tie-dye!) and then the details are engraved onto a plate that attaches to the band, but they do all sorts of different styles, including plates that attach to smart watches. I love it, it's so light and comfy and I will have no problems with wearing it 24/7. I'm sure you have UK-based companies who do the same thing as the US company I found (although I do have discount codes to share if you can't find what you want in the UK).
> 
> Anyway, like I say, a tangent, but I felt it was important to consider  Be safe out there!


I'm so sorry to hear about your stroke.

It's definitely a good idea! I usually run with hubby or my friend - but if I'm going on my own I make sure he knows my route and when to expect me back. If I'm going on the moor on my own I take my phone so he can track me too!


----------



## Boxer123

The body is back on form 4.4 miles felt pretty good. Think I needed a few days off.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> The body is back on form 4.4 miles felt pretty good. Think I needed a few days off.


That's great news! Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh my gosh that was so tough. Just under 5.5 miles but over 900ft elevation. I feel like I've run a half marathon. So lovely to be taking part in a race again - although it didn't have quite the same feel with a staggered start - hubby and I were the only two who went off together and there were no other runners waiting to go. It was a tiny field too, only 85 runners across 3 different courses.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh my gosh that was so tough. Just under 5.5 miles but over 900ft elevation. I feel like I've run a half marathon. So lovely to be taking part in a race again - although it didn't have quite the same feel with a staggered start - hubby and I were the only two who went off together and there were no other runners waiting to go. It was a tiny field too, only 85 runners across 3 different courses.
> View attachment 466810


Well done @Ringypie honestly you are amazing especially considering what you have been through this year.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie honestly you are amazing especially considering what you have been through this year.


Thank you I think I'm going to sleep well tonight!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I think I'm going to sleep well tonight!


You deserve it I hope u get Flint cuddles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You deserve it I hope u get Flint cuddles.


My lap right now! Helping me warm up - it's cold out there!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Flint, what a good boy you are  Well done on your run too, Ringy. I'd never cope with all the elevation you have, it's not very hilly by the sea here. Hehe.

Did our usual warm up, 5k club run, cool down. Even made it into the local paper this week, as an "honourable mention" for doing all 52 weeks of the 5k club runs...along with a bonkers picture of me and hubby. Our club press person submitted a little article to the paper.

@McKenzie things like this can be very scary, confronting your own existence really I think. When I had my ?stroke in (I think?) 2008 (By then I'd been diagnosed with a clotting disorder following a dvt in 1998) I stopped running really for nearly two years. I ended up having several collapses, including one whilst I was catheterising a lady in labour (!!) - it was discovered that I have a large cyst at the base of my brain, which is right next to my brain stem. When we lived in London, I used to run a lot in Richmond Park/Bushy Park, so husband had little shoe tags made for me as chances are nobody would know who you are. I should probably wear them really, just in case, even though chances are that here if I was in a pickle, someone would know who I was.

Do take care of yourself. On the plus side hopefully it's only aspirin that you will need, which I'm sure you know stops platelets clumping, hence reducing the clot risk. I'm likely to soon start apixoban (oral anti coagulant) so it's the anti clotting gang here on the running thread 

Hope everyone is doing well and keeping safe xx


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww Flint, what a good boy you are  Well done on your run too, Ringy. I'd never cope with all the elevation you have, it's not very hilly by the sea here. Hehe.
> 
> Did our usual warm up, 5k club run, cool down. Even made it into the local paper this week, as an "honourable mention" for doing all 52 weeks of the 5k club runs...along with a bonkers picture of me and hubby. Our club press person submitted a little article to the paper.
> 
> @McKenzie things like this can be very scary, confronting your own existence really I think. When I had my ?stroke in (I think?) 2008 (By then I'd been diagnosed with a clotting disorder following a dvt in 1998) I stopped running really for nearly two years. I ended up having several collapses, including one whilst I was catheterising a lady in labour (!!) - it was discovered that I have a large cyst at the base of my brain, which is right next to my brain stem. When we lived in London, I used to run a lot in Richmond Park/Bushy Park, so husband had little shoe tags made for me as chances are nobody would know who you are. I should probably wear them really, just in case, even though chances are that here if I was in a pickle, someone would know who I was.
> 
> Do take care of yourself. On the plus side hopefully it's only aspirin that you will need, which I'm sure you know stops platelets clumping, hence reducing the clot risk. I'm likely to soon start apixoban (oral anti coagulant) so it's the anti clotting gang here on the running thread
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well and keeping safe xx


When you live alone there's no one expecting you home, therefore no one to know that something has happened to you. Even without medical information, I think it's wise to have some form of ID/ contact information on your person if you live alone. So even though I'm 'only' on aspirin at the moment, I think the ID is a good idea anyway.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh absolutely, sorry, didn't word that very well. Just trying (and failing!) to reassure you a little about aspirin as I know it's all been (and still is) such a horribly worrying time for you. It gets a "bad rap" but can be so so useful. Sorry @McKenzie 

I'm going to go and find my shoe tag now and put it on my trainers. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh absolutely, sorry, didn't word that very well. Just trying (and failing!) to reassure you a little about aspirin as I know it's all been (and still is) such a horribly worrying time for you. It gets a "bad rap" but can be so so useful. Sorry @McKenzie
> 
> I'm going to go and find my shoe tag now and put it on my trainers. Thank you for the reminder.


Sorry, I was needlessly abrupt. I am seeing my GP tomorrow and have a 24hr heart monitoring in a couple of weeks. Anyway, this thread is about running!

I walked my running route today AND got new running shoes - does that count as running?


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> When you live alone there's no one expecting you home, therefore no one to know that something has happened to you. Even without medical information, I think it's wise to have some form of ID/ contact information on your person if you live alone. So even though I'm 'only' on aspirin at the moment, I think the ID is a good idea anyway.


Absolutely sadly I think it would be days maybe longer before anyone noticed I was missing. I used to just have a piece of paper in my running coat with this info nerd to do it again.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Sorry, I was needlessly abrupt. I am seeing my GP tomorrow and have a 24hr heart monitoring in a couple of weeks. Anyway, this thread is about running!
> 
> I walked my running route today AND got new running shoes - does that count as running?


Oooh what are your new shoes? You can't get new shoes and not show us a pic of them!!


----------



## Guest

Ringypie said:


> Oooh what are your new shoes? You can't get new shoes and not show us a pic of them!!


They're Asics (my tried and true brand), gortex. I will admit I mainly got them for winter dog walking but they're soooo comfy and my feet feel like they're being hugged 

They're grey and pink and so pretty! But I'm in bed so you'll have to wait for a photo!


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Sorry, I was needlessly abrupt. I am seeing my GP tomorrow and have a 24hr heart monitoring in a couple of weeks. Anyway, this thread is about running!
> 
> I walked my running route today AND got new running shoes - does that count as running?


Of course, that's how I started


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.57 miles this morning. It was a gorgeous morning and had cropped leggings on for the first time this year 

First long run since the car shunt so we'll see how my neck and sciatic nerve are later today. Neck is weird because it feels absolutely fine until I have have to hold my head up for a long period!!! The sciatic nerve pain is from my pirifirmoris (think I might have spelt it wrong) so just need to keep stretching to help that!


----------



## Boxer123

5.4 miles today seem to be enjoying my runs again which is a pain as I’m back to work tomorrow so will have no time. It is a beautiful day for running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely thinking about running and buying new trainers counts @McKenzie  Fingers and paws crossed for your tests, I'll keep my eye on your other thread.

We just did a 10k off road run - lots of bridges and gates and stiles. We got to run as a little four again which was lovely. It was slow though as I am wiped.

Husband and our pal wore their London Marathon tee shirts...don't think I can fit in mine at the moment!


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> They're Asics (my tried and true brand), gortex. I will admit I mainly got them for winter dog walking but they're soooo comfy and my feet feel like they're being hugged
> 
> They're grey and pink and so pretty! But I'm in bed so you'll have to wait for a photo!


Oh I love asics! Feeling shoe envy


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Absolutely thinking about running and buying new trainers counts @McKenzie  Fingers and paws crossed for your tests, I'll keep my eye on your other thread.
> 
> We just did a 10k off road run - lots of bridges and gates and stiles. We got to run as a little four again which was lovely. It was slow though as I am wiped.
> 
> Husband and our pal wore their London Marathon tee shirts...don't think I can fit in mine at the moment!
> 
> View attachment 466838


Lovely photo!

Well done everyone! We are off for a walk today - give the tired legs a bit of a stretch! Just hope we can find somewhere quiet, we hate crowds!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I always have shoe envy as I can only have one brand as my feet are wide so I can only have New Balance D width shoes and they don’t always do all the colour options in them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Everyone’s been busy running this weekend  It’s great. 

Enjoy your walk Ringy, hope you can find a quieter route.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I always have shoe envy as I can only have one brand as my feet are wide so I can only have New Balance D width shoes and they don't always do all the colour options in them.


I shouldn't really have shoe envy as I have a brand new pair hubby bought me last summer just before my life went to hell. I'm going to crack them open soon.
It may sound silly but psychologically it's going to be a big thing for me. One of the dark thoughts that went through my head last year was of me not being here and hubby going through stuff and finding them unused. But I'm going to chase that horrid image away forever in the next few weeks!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I can see how that would be, Ringy. I look forward to you kicking the bum of some hills whilst wearing them


----------



## Guest

They're more pretty in real life!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I ummed and ahhhhhed this morning after yesterday’s run where I felt so so awful. I decided to go as it is so beautiful here today that even if I’d only gone a mile, I would have walked back and enjoyed the morning. Ended up doing a slowish 5k and being pleased I went. It was so gorgeous on the Prom. I do rather like very rarely working a Monday.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> They're more pretty in real life!
> 
> View attachment 466891


Oh very nice! Which model are they?


----------



## Boxer123

3.8 miles with my buddy loki this morning what a beautiful day. As you can see loki is taking the run seriously.


----------



## catzz

Well, Strava’s being odd. It had me doing a mile in 4 mins 40 secs this morning - I definitely wasn’t going that’s fast!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @catzz your legs are SPEEDY


----------



## Ringypie

catzz said:


> Well, Strava's being odd. It had me doing a mile in 4 mins 40 secs this morning - I definitely wasn't going that's fast!


Downhill with a tail wind you speedy thing!


----------



## immum

Well done everyone on your runs!
Was not looking forward to last nights run at all, it was so warm which I hate, and as I've not been getting on very well lately I thought it would be awful. Actually it was no where near as bad as I thought. Felt a bit better, so enjoyed it a bit more than I have recently. Pace was a little slower too which I think helped. 6.2 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

Another 3 miles with Loki this morning. Very busy with work so couldn't get out again. It's such a beautiful time of year to run.


----------



## catzz

Ringypie said:


> Downhill with a tail wind you speedy thing!


A much more sensible 9 mins 48 sec mile today. Loving early morning running at the moment - still cold, but nicely so and beautiful light. What a way to wake up


----------



## Ringypie

What did you do today Ringy?
Me? Well I went to running club and climbed a mountain 







Quite tired now, looking forward to bed!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping Nora @Ringypie you are a MACHINE!!!!

(I stayed home and ate Percy Pigs!)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping Nora @Ringypie you are a MACHINE!!!!
> 
> (I stayed home and ate Percy Pigs!)


I love a Percy pig. Well done @Ringypie I'm not surprised your tired !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping Nora @Ringypie you are a MACHINE!!!!
> 
> (I stayed home and ate Percy Pigs!)


It was lovely though we ran on the moor. I stupidly made it longer than it should have been by running from home to the golf club where we met!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> What did you do today Ringy?
> Me? Well I went to running club and climbed a mountain
> View attachment 467027
> Quite tired now, looking forward to bed!!


Amazing, I would be cursing our running instructor of he had routes like that!


----------



## Guest

Last couple of days my allergies have been affecting my breathing so I’ve been doing high impact walking on YouTube, but tomorrow I’m getting out to do a proper run (well, a walk-run!). This is accountability!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with a pal and ended up doing 5.8 miles - which was plenty far enough for me today. Oh and flat as a pancake - deffo not Ringy Style!


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today ran out of time and energy. My little running buddy didn’t wake me up this morning.


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k done and I think maybe my fastest trail 5k. 2 hills included.

It's not my fastest 5k ever as I did that road running!

I've decided to switch my Strava setting to race rather than workout for runs I'm really trying at to easier see the improvement in elapsed time rather than moving


----------



## Guest

Back on the C25K and I just did week 2: 90 seconds of running and 2 minutes of walking for 20 minutes, plus a 5 minute walk either side. 1.8 miles apparently, and I'm exhausted  Although I'm actually quite impressed with those 90 second runs - I thought I was only running for 60 seconds so that's a bonus.

In my head I was this smooth, controlled runner, and then every so often I would glimpse my shadow.... :Hilarious

Loving my shoes!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @McKenzie


----------



## Boxer123

4.4 miles with Loki today turned into a bit of a do as we bumped into 3 golden retrievers.


----------



## immum

Of course I wasn't looking forward to last nights run as it was really warm again. Decided to go across the fields and into the woods a bit. It's still not quite light enough to do our full in the woods run. It was actually really nice. I realised half way through that I hadn't thought about being too hot at all, and there was a little bit of cool breeze. Enjoyed it much more than of late and did 6.1 miles altogether with a bit of road running at the end to make up the distance. Pace was rather slow though which was a shame as it didn't feel that slow, but I'd rather be a bit slower and enjoy it, rather than faster and hate it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Started Week 1 of my, run home once a week, for the whole term. 

Last term I managed 4 of the 6 weeks (stopped by bladder infection and car accident) so hoping to do all 6 this term.

Anyway, 5k done and 20sec/mile pace slower than my last run but happy considering the time off I've had from the route x


----------



## Guest

C25K week 2 again this morning. I think I'll be on week 2 for a while, but that's ok  Did a different route today which took me through a park which I think Elliot liked better than just on the roads. Feel like my face is on fire!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Some great running going on  I’ve not run for two days as I’ve been at work. New compressed hours start on Monday, longer days but fewer days so in theory for three weeks out of four I should be able to run five days a week, yippee! My body does better if I do more runs of 4-8 miles I think than fewer runs with one long one, as is tradition. I’m just too heavy and recovery takes too long I feel. 

Happy weekend everyone, may you all get out there and enjoy the sunshine


----------



## Boxer123

6.5 miles this morning after walking the boxers. Great running weather. Saw some ducklings walking about.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning from a very sunny but blustery seaside  Usual warm up, club 5k, cool down...totalled 5.8 miles. I was going really quite well for the first couple of miles in the 5k...then the wheels fell off! That’s residual tiredness from the shingles I think, don’t have much energy for more than a couple of miles! Ah well...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning from a very sunny but blustery seaside  Usual warm up, club 5k, cool down...totalled 5.8 miles. I was going really quite well for the first couple of miles in the 5k...then the wheels fell off! That's residual tiredness from the shingles I think, don't have much energy for more than a couple of miles! Ah well...


Often takes longer than we think to get better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think you're right @Boxer123 - I must remind myself to hurry slowly!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think you're right @Boxer123 - I must remind myself to hurry slowly!


I'm a right grump when I'm ill I hate resting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. I’m the same. I know I’m really poorly if I don’t mind.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep. I'm the same. I know I'm really poorly if I don't mind.


Yeah I'm the same with being off work I have to be really ill. About 10 years ago I had a Quincey in my throat took me ages to recover. All I could worry about was that I was in so much pain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @Boxer123 you're the only other person I've ever known who has had a quinsy! I had mine when I was 18/19 - constant tonsillitis then this appeared. I was admitted to hospital after the doctor at the cottage hospital aspirated it (I still remember that! Yuck!)...then had my tonsils out in the Christmas holidays of Uni in 1991. They promised me I could go home if I ate a bowl of cornflakes and a slice of toast (long gone were the days of ice cream post tonsillectomy) - and they lied! They still didn't let me go home 

Quinsy twin! Blinking horrible things. I remember not being able to swallow my own saliva and just having to spit into a hankie.

Urgh.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow @Boxer123 you're the only other person I've ever known who has had a quinsy! I had mine when I was 18/19 - constant tonsillitis then this appeared. I was admitted to hospital after the doctor at the cottage hospital aspirated it (I still remember that! Yuck!)...then had my tonsils out in the Christmas holidays of Uni in 1991. They promised me I could go home if I ate a bowl of cornflakes and a slice of toast (long gone were the days of ice cream post tonsillectomy) - and they lied! They still didn't let me go home
> 
> Quinsy twin! Blinking horrible things. I remember not being able to swallow my own saliva and just having to spit into a hankie.
> 
> Urgh.


Yes I had repeated tonsillitis then with the quinsy was on antibiotics for a week phoned my mum one morning in tears because it was affecting my breathing and had to have it drained :Hungover at hospital an entire syringe full of puss later.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yes I had repeated tonsillitis then with the quinsy was on antibiotics for a week phoned my mum one morning in tears because it was affecting my breathing and had to have it drained :Hungover at hospital an entire syringe full of puss later.


Ohh that sounds horrific!!

On the subject of horrific I've just got back from a 7 mile run. It wasn't fun. One of those where my legs felt heavy, I didn't have a stitch exactly but my bellies felt tight and a bit short of breath. Still I did it and somehow in spite of it feeling awful I was 4 seconds a mile faster than last time I did it. Very odd!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohh that sounds horrific!!
> 
> On the subject of horrific I've just got back from a 7 mile run. It wasn't fun. One of those where my legs felt heavy, I didn't have a stitch exactly but my bellies felt tight and a bit short of breath. Still I did it and somehow in spite of it feeling awful I was 4 seconds a mile faster than last time I did it. Very odd!


It was pretty rotten but I did lose half a stone in a week. Well done you those heavy leg days aren't fun !


----------



## O2.0

I'm slowly trying to get myself back out there but getting frustrated. 
My PF seems to be under control wearing a boot at night, so I started doing some running out hiking. 
Had some good hikes/runs then threw my back out. That was 3 weeks ago and it's still not right. Did a short 1 miler wednesday thinking I was okay, woke up thursday and my back was definitely not okay 
Spent most of Thursday stretching and yoga-ing, felt a lot better yesterday. But I also had my second covid shot yesterday and today I woke up and everything hurts! No fever, but I just ache all over. 

Right now I just want to get back to a routine of 3 to 5 miles a day, not even thinking about racing.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I'm slowly trying to get myself back out there but getting frustrated.
> My PF seems to be under control wearing a boot at night, so I started doing some running out hiking.
> Had some good hikes/runs then threw my back out. That was 3 weeks ago and it's still not right. Did a short 1 miler wednesday thinking I was okay, woke up thursday and my back was definitely not okay
> Spent most of Thursday stretching and yoga-ing, felt a lot better yesterday. But I also had my second covid shot yesterday and today I woke up and everything hurts! No fever, but I just ache all over.
> 
> Right now I just want to get back to a routine of 3 to 5 miles a day, not even thinking about racing.


 Have you seen a physio?


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Have you seen a physio?


No, good old US healthcare system. I'm too cheap to go, especially since we just had a teenager's wisdom teeth pulled to the tune of over $500... And that's with insurance!

I know my back will get better, it always does, I'm just not patient about it


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> No, good old US healthcare system. I'm too cheap to go, especially since we just had a teenager's wisdom teeth pulled to the tune of over $500... And that's with insurance!
> 
> I know my back will get better, it always does, I'm just not patient about it


$500 I'd have done it myself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think getting back to 3-5 miles a day is such a great goal @O2.0 hopefully you can get there sooner rather than later.

@Ringypie rest up after that, perhaps you're just a bit weary? I hate that feeling, I'm very familiar with it currently.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think getting back to 3-5 miles a day is such a great goal @O2.0 hopefully you can get there sooner rather than later.
> 
> @Ringypie rest up after that, perhaps you're just a bit weary? I hate that feeling, I'm very familiar with it currently.


I shouldn't really be weary... I haven't really done much since Wednesday. I've walked down to Ringy each evening but that's only about a mile and yesterday I was feeling great! It's funny how some days it all feels lovely and other days it's a struggle!


----------



## Boxer123

Got up early with Loki and drove to the next town ran back home 3.8 miles quite slow loki had a lovely time zooming and sniffing we had the whole world to ourselves. Got home walked Sox. Then ran back for the car 5.8 miles.

Somehow ended up in Waitrose buying pancakes and Jaffa cakes  there goes my diet for another day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @Boxer123 - glad you enjoyed your run too, Loki. I was reading the other day about the importance of sniffing for dogs.

I went out not knowing if I'd manage more than a couple of miles. Planned a route to try to avoid some of the wind. Got to "our" twitten and it was 57 minutes, so I made it up to an hour, which was 5.74 miles. Still not got much in my legs, trying not to get frustrated with it. The extra weight I'm carrying isn't helping either, so I'm going to get back on it. Can't be out if condition for (hopefully!) the return of parkrun in June


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and I just scraped my “20 miles for the week” sort of target...hurrah!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good work @Boxer123 - glad you enjoyed your run too, Loki. I was reading the other day about the importance of sniffing for dogs.
> 
> I went out not knowing if I'd manage more than a couple of miles. Planned a route to try to avoid some of the wind. Got to "our" twitten and it was 57 minutes, so I made it up to an hour, which was 5.74 miles. Still not got much in my legs, trying not to get frustrated with it. The extra weight I'm carrying isn't helping either, so I'm going to get back on it. Can't be out if condition for (hopefully!) the return of parkrun in June


I'm carrying an extra half a stone I can't shift been really good for weeks and lost 2 pound ! Don't drink and walk miles everyday. Today I'm going to eat what I want.

Loki says sniffing and the pee Mail is important. I love the summer when we can get out early and see no one.


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.61 steady pace this morning until I decided to be a little bit silly. We were going to do our cool down walking back through the field but I decided to pretend to be Superwoman  Next time I'll put my cape on


----------



## Ringypie

Well that was emotional! Hubby suggested going for a run today and although I ran yesterday I thought why not as I was so close to finishing the Welsh Coast Path challenge I started last year just before my life went to hell.
I've done it!! In spite of 2 operations and 5 months of strong chemo, I've done it! And I wore my new shoes.
Coming towards the end of the run I passed Flint


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well that was emotional! Hubby suggested going for a run today and although I ran yesterday I thought why not as I was so close to finishing the Welsh Coast Path challenge I started last year just before my life went to hell.
> I've done it!! In spite of 2 operations and 5 months of strong chemo, I've done it! And I wore my new shoes.
> Coming towards the end of the run I passed Flint
> View attachment 467422
> 
> View attachment 467420
> View attachment 467421


Well done what a year you have had. I hope you are proud of yourself what an achievement.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done what a year you have had. I hope you are proud of yourself what an achievement.


I cried. A lot!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I cried. A lot!


And so you should (although in a good way) what's your next challenge?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> And so you should (although in a good way) what's your next challenge?


I don't know! We've got a few real races booked in so unless we get locked down again I might just stick to those for now.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well that was emotional! Hubby suggested going for a run today and although I ran yesterday I thought why not as I was so close to finishing the Welsh Coast Path challenge I started last year just before my life went to hell.
> I've done it!! In spite of 2 operations and 5 months of strong chemo, I've done it! And I wore my new shoes.
> Coming towards the end of the run I passed Flint
> View attachment 467422
> 
> View attachment 467420
> View attachment 467421


So amazing.

I'll send you my Superwoman Cape


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. You’re amazing. What an achievement in this quite frankly flipping traumatic year for you and R. 

I’m so proud of you *sniff*


----------



## Ringypie

Aww thanks everyone I’m so glad I managed to complete it!


----------



## Guest

Another C25K Week 2 done. I'd like to say it's getting easier, but that would be a lie :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did 5k with my pal who has been doing C25k again after her knee injury. She’s not done 5k in well over a year - we were rewarded by seeing the dolphins playing  Totally awesome having dolphins close to home.


----------



## immum

Oh well done @Ringypie! You are amazing.
Same route as Thursday for me last night, minus the last lap of the block as I was feeling a bit sick. Harder than the last couple of runs too which I wasn't happy about. But then got home after 5.7 miles and pace was good again, much faster than Thursday, even though it felt slower. 10:27 down to 10:02 average, no wonder it was hard! Wish I could be more consistent.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Oh well done @Ringypie! You are amazing.
> Same route as Thursday for me last night, minus the last lap of the block as I was feeling a bit sick. Harder than the last couple of runs too which I wasn't happy about. But then got home after 5.7 miles and pace was good again, much faster than Thursday, even though it felt slower. 10:27 down to 10:02 average, no wonder it was hard! Wish I could be more consistent.


That's a great speed well done!


----------



## Ringypie

Well it's been a demoralising day here. Bath Half has been postponed to next March. Then had an email to say the run we were supposed to be doing a week on Saturday has been cancelled. Most annoying as it's not due to Covid, sounds like red tape with the national park authority.
Running club tonight. It felt tough all the way then like @immum I realised why! 5 miles at 9.12 minute miles, the last 2 miles being around the 8.20 mark (downhill with a tail wind!). Then Chinese as a treat afterwards!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh boo to the postponed races  on the plus side you’ll be able to kick some Bath Half bum by being super super fit. I generally only do one race a year, which is our club 10k in May. Obviously it was cancelled last year (we ran the course anyway), then they cancelled this year too, so I am looking forward to May 2022. 

There is talk of us doing the Ultra as a team again that we did last year...I’m not sure though. My fitness is poor currently and in a team I don’t want to let anyone down. 

Going for a run at 8:30 with husband and pals...obviously been awake since 5am :/ 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Guest

I think slowly but surely I'm getting a teeny bit fitter. On the days I haven't done a run I have still exercised at home but I noticed tonight at agility that I wasn't as puffed as usual after running a course (yes, that is how unfit I am!). I bought an apple watch the other day and am finding it really motivates me to do my 30 minutes of exercise every day .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love it when you realise something is slightly easier than it was  Great stuff @McKenzie - it's so motivating to see improvements isn't it?

Went for a run with our pals, just over 10k. Quite nice - and we saw the dolphins again


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> I think slowly but surely I'm getting a teeny bit fitter. On the days I haven't done a run I have still exercised at home but I noticed tonight at agility that I wasn't as puffed as usual after running a course (yes, that is how unfit I am!). I bought an apple watch the other day and am finding it really motivates me to do my 30 minutes of exercise every day .


It's great that you've started to notice x. It took me a good year and training to increase distance form 5 to 10 k last summer to really notice how I'd improved. I currently think I've the fittest I've been for a long time. If only I could stop eating cake and then I'd loose weight as well


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.7 miles tonight and overall a good pace. 2 x miles splits less than 11min/miles, just! So, happy with that.

As always a few hills and didn't have to walk up any


----------



## Guest

3.5km this morning (sounds better than C25K Week 2!). Beautiful morning, I would have really enjoyed it if I wasn't, you know, dying along the way :Hilarious

A potentially silly question - what do you do when it's cold when you start your run but you know you'll warm up? Do you wear a jersey and then take it off and tie it around your waist or what?


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> 3.5km this morning (sounds better than C25K Week 2!). Beautiful morning, I would have really enjoyed it if I wasn't, you know, dying along the way :Hilarious
> 
> A potentially silly question - what do you do when it's cold when you start your run but you know you'll warm up? Do you wear a jersey and then take it off and tie it around your waist or what?


It depends on how cold if I think I'll warm up I just brave it because stuff around my waste drives me mad. When it was super cold I put my running coat on because I live in the middle of no where I have hung it up on a fence and collected it on the way back.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @McKenzie 

As for cold weather running, I generally wear one layer only as I'm warm within a few minutes. My "cut off" is about 3 degrees Celsius, when I then will wear a base layer. I only wear a running jacket if it's hammering with rain. I am a hot person in general though - and my ability to turn into a beetroot is enhanced by running!


----------



## Boxer123

Another 3.5 miles down the river with Loki he's proving to be quite a good running buddy.


----------



## Guest

I just 'ran' two days in a row. Who even am I??? 

Unfortunately I wasn't paying attention when I started the C25K app and accidentally put it on week 3 instead of week 2 - I definitely didn't complete all the run sections! 

The good news is I had to tighten my Spibelt today as it was slipping down! :Smug


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah @McKenzie - you are going so well  Great to read, keep at it and week three will be a doddle!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I just 'ran' two days in a row. Who even am I???
> 
> Unfortunately I wasn't paying attention when I started the C25K app and accidentally put it on week 3 instead of week 2 - I definitely didn't complete all the run sections!
> 
> The good news is I had to tighten my Spibelt today as it was slipping down! :Smug


You are catching the bug


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning. No running tomorrow as I’m house hunting


----------



## Mrs Funkin

House hunting? Ooooh, exciting and scary all at the same time.

I hear the seaside is very nice 

Good luck @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> House hunting? Ooooh, exciting and scary all at the same time.
> 
> I hear the seaside is very nice
> 
> Good luck @Boxer123


Thank you I already feel stressed and haven't really started it's a bit daunting on your own.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Are you buying @Boxer123 ? Staying local or ready for a Big Move?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you I already feel stressed and haven't really started it's a bit daunting on your own.


Hope it goes ok and try not to stress. I don't like house hunting because the house I would like needs to be built!

So everything we live in is a compromise of sorts x


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Are you buying @Boxer123 ? Staying local or ready for a Big Move?


I'm buying staying local wanting a village location for the boys. The big move is in hold as I don't want to leave my job.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Hope it goes ok and try not to stress. I don't like house hunting because the house I would like needs to be built!
> 
> So everything we live in is a compromise of sorts x


Building a house sounds even more stressful. I have two lined up to see today both nice gardens and village locations.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I'm buying staying local wanting a village location for the boys. The big move is in hold as I don't want to leave my job.


Good luck @Boxer123 . I'll be looking to buy at the end of this year too. Well I say buy, the grand plan is to build provided I can find a suitable section. It's scary how quickly house prices are going up here though!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Good luck @Boxer123 . I'll be looking to buy at the end of this year too. Well I say buy, the grand plan is to build provided I can find a suitable section. It's scary how quickly house prices are going up here though!


Sane here it's ridiculous. I need a place to call my own where it doesn't matter if the boxers trash it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Building a house sounds even more stressful. I have two lined up to see today both nice gardens and village locations.


I'm sure it would be!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We contemplated moving to the other side of the world in 2000. House prices were brilliant compared to London - but ultimately we decided we couldn't go. Overseas friends have told us about the mad prices now in Aus and NZ.

As for running, my usual warm up, club 5k and home again for 5.7 miles. A smidge under 26 minutes for 5k this morning but I've got a slightly sore right calf now, so I'll have to see about running tomorrow...

Let us know about the house viewings @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

The first one was perfect in the middle of an area of outstanding beauty, character property. I’ve put an offer in but it might go to best and final in which case I’ll be outbid.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad you liked one of them @Boxer123 paws and fingers crossed.

I hate that sealed bids thing. When we sold ours, it got asking price before it even went online, to someone registered with the agent. Agent still wanted us to hold the Open Day - which did happen IIRC - but we'd already told them they could have it at asking. Agent kept trying to get us to accept higher offers...we told them if it was worth more they should have put it on at a different price. We sold it to the first people. Agent most unhappy! I just wouldn't behave in such a way. Not happening. The buyers messed us about (I suspect not their fault, first time buyers, no help from the agent or their solicitors) but at least I knew we behaved properly. House buying is traumatic!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Glad you liked one of them @Boxer123 paws and fingers crossed.
> 
> I hate that sealed bids thing. When we sold ours, it got asking price before it even went online, to someone registered with the agent. Agent still wanted us to hold the Open Day - which did happen IIRC - but we'd already told them they could have it at asking. Agent kept trying to get us to accept higher offers...we told them if it was worth more they should have put it on at a different price. We sold it to the first people. Agent most unhappy! I just wouldn't behave in such a way. Not happening. The buyers messed us about (I suspect not their fault, first time buyers, no help from the agent or their solicitors) but at least I knew we behaved properly. House buying is traumatic!


It is I think the market is crazy at the moment because of COVID if I don't find the right place I will wait. This one was beautiful though the places I could run.


----------



## MissKittyKat

M


Boxer123 said:


> It is I think the market is crazy at the moment because of COVID if I don't find the right place I will wait. This one was beautiful though the places I could run.


Houses like dogs seem to appear when you need them x. My OH is an estate agent in a village office and he says it's been crazy for the last year with no signs of slowing down!

PS: he doesn't like being an estate agent!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Seem to have had a bit of a busy day so when I finally got home went for a short 2 miles.

I love doing a matched run as can see the improvements, however small x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> M
> 
> Houses like dogs seem to appear when you need them x. My OH is an estate agent in a village office and he says it's been crazy for the last year with no signs of slowing down!
> 
> PS: he doesn't like being an estate agent!


I bet he doesn't the second house I saw I didn't like the guy was just like 'yep it needs a lot of work.'


----------



## Ringypie

I was supposed to run today but was put off by torrential hail! So we made a cake instead.















Still cooling down before I make the icing!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I was supposed to run today but was put off by torrential hail! So we made a cake instead.
> View attachment 467869
> View attachment 467868
> 
> Still cooling down before I make the icing!


I baked bread today too for a walk we are going on Monday


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I was supposed to run today but was put off by torrential hail! So we made a cake instead.
> View attachment 467869
> View attachment 467868
> 
> Still cooling down before I make the icing!


Looks yummy x


----------



## Guest

Cake instead of running is my type of exercise :Hilarious

I thought since I had accidentally started week 3 I should continue with it. I managed both of the 90 second runs and the first 3 minute run (somehow) but there was no way I could do the whole of the second 3 minute run :Hurting. One good thing about the 3 minute runs though is that they make the 90 second ones seem really short!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mmmm. Bread. Mmmmmm. Cake. Neither thing would last the day in our house...wonder why I’m so fat?


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Looks yummy x











It looks a bit better now it's iced! Hopefully it'll be nice and not a dried out husk. It took an awful lot longer to cook than expected so I hope it hasn't dried out.
The weather is better today so hopefully get out for a run later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, my leg was a bit sore after my run yesterday so didn’t know if I’d be able to run or not this morning. Set off with hubby prepared to bail out straight away but did a gentle five miles. So I just scraped my 20 miles for the week again  

Have a good day everyone. Try to get out and enjoy the fresh air if you can before the horrors of the predicted weather tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely cakes and bread everyone I have pancakes for lunch yum ! Beautiful 10 miles this morning. Best time of the year I think.


----------



## Ringypie

I really wasn’t feeling it today, was sitting at home feeling cold. But finally got of my bum and went out with hubby. Only 10k today and it felt really hard. Realised why when I got back and looked at my watch. I’d done it in just over 57 minutes! At the peak of my fitness last year I was only a couple of minutes quicker so I’m very pleased with that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fantastic Ringy  you must be chuffed to bits.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Got out earlier to the end of the Prom and back...the wind is building and the headwind was rather windy! Husband is excited for windsurfing later as it’s the right direction too 

Only did 4.25 miles, legs are tired but will get two days off now due to work. 

Keep safe in the storms everyone!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Got out earlier to the end of the Prom and back...the wind is building and the headwind was rather windy! Husband is excited for windsurfing later as it's the right direction too
> 
> Only did 4.25 miles, legs are tired but will get two days off now due to work.
> 
> Keep safe in the storms everyone!


Ooh you were brave!! It's been absolutely awful today!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was windy but only a force 4 when I went out...by the time I got home it was nearer force 6. This evening we’ve had force 10 gusts...certainly sounds interesting out there!


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning down the river very windy. Loki managed to sniff out some deer and dragged me half mile.


----------



## immum

So last Thursday was the worst run for ages! 5.7 miles and a decent pace somehow, but I felt really sick all the time, I don't know how I finished it to be honest. All down to a big fat sausage roll I had for lunch. I don't normally eat that sort of thing but really fancied it. It then sat like a lump of lead in my stomach all afternoon. I'm never eating a sausage roll again, at least not on a running day!
What I don't understand is that I can push myself to cary on when I feel awful, but when I'm feeling ok I can't push myself at all!
Didn't run last night as the weather was so bad, so windy and pouring with rain. I hope it improves today so I can get out later.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> So last Thursday was the worst run for ages! 5.7 miles and a decent pace somehow, but I felt really sick all the time, I don't know how I finished it to be honest. All down to a big fat sausage roll I had for lunch. I don't normally eat that sort of thing but really fancied it. It then sat like a lump of lead in my stomach all afternoon. I'm never eating a sausage roll again, at least not on a running day!
> What I don't understand is that I can push myself to cary on when I feel awful, but when I'm feeling ok I can't push myself at all!
> Didn't run last night as the weather was so bad, so windy and pouring with rain. I hope it improves today so I can get out later.


I've done that with a big fat Mac Donald's before (worth it )


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> So last Thursday was the worst run for ages! 5.7 miles and a decent pace somehow, but I felt really sick all the time, I don't know how I finished it to be honest. All down to a big fat sausage roll I had for lunch. I don't normally eat that sort of thing but really fancied it. It then sat like a lump of lead in my stomach all afternoon. I'm never eating a sausage roll again, at least not on a running day!
> What I don't understand is that I can push myself to cary on when I feel awful, but when I'm feeling ok I can't push myself at all!
> Didn't run last night as the weather was so bad, so windy and pouring with rain. I hope it improves today so I can get out later.


Is it a mindset sort of thing? I use strava segments to try and up my pace a bit. Do you ever run with someone else? That can help too. I've just persuaded one of my friends to join our running club, and she's already run faster and further than she has done before purely because of having other people around her encouraging her.


----------



## Ringypie

It was our running club handicap tonight, 4.5 hilly miles. I wasn’t sure how it would go as I had my chemo last Thursday then my second Covid jab yesterday morning. I didn’t feel too bad but woke up quite achy this morning. A couple of paracetamols later I felt much better about life. Well it was tough and I was still one of the slower ones but I did it and knocked over a minute and a half off last months time. It’s just so frustrating though trying to get my fitness back :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

Well done your doing amazing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You really are Ringy! It’s not many posts ago that you were delighted with your 10k, so hold onto that


----------



## Guest

3.33km today - stuck to Week 3. I almost managed it! I was only about 10-15 seconds short on the last 3 minute run. I almost died in the process, but still!

I think something's wrong with me though. I was on a course today so much more sitting than I usually do, and by the time I got home I was _almost_ looking forward to my run


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> 3.33km today - stuck to Week 3. I almost managed it! I was only about 10-15 seconds short on the last 3 minute run. I almost died in the process, but still!
> 
> I think something's wrong with me though. I was on a course today so much more sitting than I usually do, and by the time I got home I was _almost_ looking forward to my run


One of us one of us !

Soon you will be getting grumpy if you miss your run.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Is it a mindset sort of thing? I use strava segments to try and up my pace a bit. Do you ever run with someone else? That can help too. I've just persuaded one of my friends to join our running club, and she's already run faster and further than she has done before purely because of having other people around her encouraging her.


Well done @Ringypie you are doing so well.
I think a lot of it is definitely in my head! I run with OH but he's not a fast runner either, we are quite evenly matched on pace. I would hate to run with anyone else because I don't want to slow them down. I think a lot of it is because I've finding it really hard for so long that I dread going out because I know it's going to be bad. If I could just get a few good runs in a row under my belt I think I'd feel much better about it, and the pschologically would probably perform better too.
Anyway, wind dropped a bit yesterday evening and sun came out so it was quite pleasant. Legs like lead for 4 miles but then eased off a bit. 6 miles altogether ok pace, didn't feel too bad apart from legs.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> One of us one of us !
> 
> Soon you will be getting grumpy if you miss your run.


Just wait until you either get or of you have a tracking watch and it doesn't record, major runners meltdown will happen. Ha Ha


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k completed tonight in the wind and rain. Slower than I would have liked but who cares, I got out there and the rain was quite exhilarating at points

Always fun when out with my best buddy x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just wait until you either get or of you have a tracking watch and it doesn't record, major runners meltdown will happen. Ha Ha


That's the worst !


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 5k completed tonight in the wind and rain. Slower than I would have liked but who cares, I got out there and the rain was quite exhilarating at points
> 
> Always fun when out with my best buddy x
> View attachment 468095


Love Woody.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

End of the Prom and back for just over four miles with the husband. It was sunny when we went out…not now. Also we noticed my rather amusing Capri length running tan lines! Awful. Heh.

Glad to see you're being bitten by the bug @McKenzie


----------



## Boxer123

https://www.gobeyondchallenge.com/ultra-marathons/thames-trot-ultra/

I'm going to sign up to this anyone want to join me ? @Ringypie you could wait four hours for me at the end with tea.


----------



## Boxer123

Also signed up for 
https://www.xnrg.co.uk/events/humanity-direct-tring-ultra


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey @Boxer123  I just don't know how you can do it!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey @Boxer123  I just don't know how you can do it!


I have 6 weeks off over the summer to train


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon I’d need six years...!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I reckon I'd need six years...!




5.5 miles with Loki this morning beautiful day. We bumped into a peacock Loki had very little to say surprisingly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did 5k with my pal who is getting back into running. Ten days ago we did it in 36:xx and today we were 34:15  She said she wants to get back to 30 minutes again, so that I can do  My midwife labour skills come in handy for encouragement, hehe. 

It’s a beautiful day here, hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## immum

@Boxer123 are you mad? 2 ultra's! I'd like to say I wish I could do it, but I really don't! Definitely right up @Ringypie street though.
Decided to do a slightly shorter run last night as it was late by the time we went, and hadn't eaten either. Thought it was about 5 mile route but very disappointed to find it was only 4.9! Wish I'd checked Strava before I got in so I could have made it up to the 5. Legs like lead again but mostly down to running with only 1 day off in between this week, which I'm not used to. Pace was quite good though. That's my shortest run for 18 months! I normally don't run less that 5 miles however bad I'm feeling.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Boxer123 are you mad? 2 ultra's! I'd like to say I wish I could do it, but I really don't! Definitely right up @Ringypie street though.
> Decided to do a slightly shorter run last night as it was late by the time we went, and hadn't eaten either. Thought it was about 5 mile route but very disappointed to find it was only 4.9! Wish I'd checked Strava before I got in so I could have made it up to the 5. Legs like lead again but mostly down to running with only 1 day off in between this week, which I'm not used to. Pace was quite good though. That's my shortest run for 18 months! I normally don't run less that 5 miles however bad I'm feeling.


I think the first ultra I will call a training one. I had an attempt at the Thames trot a few years ago and had to pull out about mile 30 very disappointing.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I reckon I'd need six years...!


I'd need 6 years to complete!

The ultra I've looked at is 24hour cutoff. Going to see how I get on this summer and consider for 2022. X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There is an older couple who walk their terrier around the village/on the Prom and I see them very often. He's lovely - looks like a Wire Fox but not sure his muzzle is quite long enough - anyway, I said hello to them properly this morning and he is called Teddy, so now I can say good morning to him properly


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> https://www.gobeyondchallenge.com/ultra-marathons/thames-trot-ultra/
> 
> I'm going to sign up to this anyone want to join me ? @Ringypie you could wait four hours for me at the end with tea.


Sounds amazing! I think it might be a step too far for me this year but perhaps next year I'll try doing a big one.
I've got the virtual London to get fit for this October then the actual London 2022 and Giants Head marathon next year so once I've got fit for those it'll be easier to build on a bit more and perhaps try an ultra…. I would like to one day!


----------



## Ringypie

I hope this is ok to post. I scrubbed out a couple of naughty words as didn't want to upset anyone but it really made me smile - it's so true!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I hope this is ok to post. I scrubbed out a couple of naughty words as didn't want to upset anyone but it really made me smile - it's so true!
> View attachment 468169


 I think about food so much !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's pretty much all I think about!  

Mmmmm. Pizza.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I think about food so much !





Mrs Funkin said:


> It's pretty much all I think about!
> Mmmmm. Pizza.


Me too! Especially pizza - it's my favourite for after long runs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now I want pizza! I've got one in the freezer too...bad Ringy!


----------



## Boxer123

Mine is blueberry pancakes yum


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now I want pizza! I've got one in the freezer too...bad Ringy!


I have too… but I've already had my dinner so I'm going to have a cuppa and some chocolate as I haven't had anything naughty today - my snacks have been dried apricots, dates, cherry tomatoes, cucumber and half an avocado!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Mine is blueberry pancakes yum


That's a bit healthy!! At least it contains fruit


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's a bit healthy!! At least it contains fruit


Must be part of my 5 a day.


----------



## Lurcherlad




----------



## Boxer123

Lurcherlad said:


> View attachment 468172


Ha ha that's so true.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know how sometimes when it’s chucking it down and super windy you think, “let’s just embrace it and go out running now, it’ll be fun”...

...well today is not one of those days.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> You know how sometimes when it's chucking it down and super windy you think, "let's just embrace it and go out running now, it'll be fun"...
> 
> ...well today is not one of those days.


I concur taken the boys down the field got soaked now back in my pjs and dressing gown watching a movie.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> You know how sometimes when it's chucking it down and super windy you think, "let's just embrace it and go out running now, it'll be fun"...
> 
> ...well today is not one of those days.


I'm telling myself, "maybe later".


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See, I’d have gone if it was parkrun, or a race, then it’s all, “oh look at us, all crazy, running in the pouring rain, what a laugh”...but on your own it’s just not the same


----------



## Ringypie

It’s horrid out there. We have 50mph gusts and rain. I’m meeting my friend at 2 to be blown around for 6 miles or so, really hoping it stops raining! 
Currently on the sofa with the heating on feeling like going back to bed!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's horrid out there. We have 50mph gusts and rain. I'm meeting my friend at 2 to be blown around for 6 miles or so, really hoping it stops raining!
> Currently on the sofa with the heating on feeling like going back to bed!


Your a braver woman than me ringy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Eventually went for a run. Shorter than I normally do on a Saturday but we ran to the library to collect a book (been waiting for months for it!) and that was our club 5k, then a trot home. 

It was pretty windy but also rather warm, which makes for a red faced and drippy me


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just got back from 5k, legs feel like lead but no wonder did my fastest one to date.

Average pace under 10min/miles whoop whoop!

Wish I could transfer on to the trails, maybe one day.

I'm going to have to buy a new pair of road shoes though as current ones are starting to feel not so cushioned, any excuse


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from 5k, legs feel like lead but no wonder did my fastest one to date.
> 
> Average pace under 10min/miles whoop whoop!
> 
> Wish I could transfer on to the trails, maybe one day.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a new pair of road shoes though as current ones are starting to feel not so cushioned, any excuse


Well done great pace.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just got back from 5k, legs feel like lead but no wonder did my fastest one to date.
> 
> Average pace under 10min/miles whoop whoop!
> 
> Wish I could transfer on to the trails, maybe one day.
> 
> I'm going to have to buy a new pair of road shoes though as current ones are starting to feel not so cushioned, any excuse


Awesome well done! You deserve new shoes too!


----------



## Ringypie

Well I did it. 6.75 miles, it was bloody awful! My legs felt like lead and it was so windy we were almost going backwards! Completely soaked through too. I've got to put Ringo to bed in a minute so I will have my shower when I get back - having a warm up in front of the little fan heater in the kitchen but someone is seated upon my towel hogging the heat!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well I did it. 6.75 miles, it was bloody awful! My legs felt like lead and it was so windy we were almost going backwards! Completely soaked through too. I've got to put Ringo to bed in a minute so I will have my shower when I get back - having a warm up in front of the little fan heater in the kitchen but someone is seated upon my towel hogging the heat!
> View attachment 468229


Its clearly a lead legs day. Even with the wind I was sweating! Guess I better get used to it as will be like this until Nov now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat - great work!

Oh Flint. You are so handsome


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Its clearly a lead legs day. Even with the wind I was sweating! Guess I better get used to it as will be like this until Nov now.


I sweat all year regardless! But I find my legs feel much happier when its warm. I much prefer running on a hot day than a cold wet one…


----------



## Guest

I hadn't been for a run since Wednesday so I forced myself out this afternoon. I haven't slept well the last couple of nights and have a bit of a cold so maybe should have taken a rest day, but I had already had 3 rest days in a row! I knew I wouldn't manage the trauma of 3 minute runs  so stuck to week 2 - same amount of running, just broken up more. Felt like throwing up at the end :Hurting BUT closed my exercise ring! :Hilarious



Mrs Funkin said:


> It was pretty windy but also rather warm, which makes for a red faced and drippy me


I look like an absolute beetroot after my pathetic little runs! I was hoping that was just because I'm unfit!


----------



## Boxer123

There are some women who stay a normal colour when running, who can wear a full face of make and their pony tail stays straight and neat, whose knickers don’t go up their butt. 

I am not one of those women.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> There are some women who stay a normal colour when running, who can wear a full face of make and their pony tail stays straight and neat, whose knickers don't go up their butt.
> 
> I am not one of those women.


I actually laughed out loud :Smuggrin


----------



## Guest

What sort of heart rate do you 'proper runners' average (if you measure that?)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> There are some women who stay a normal colour when running, who can wear a full face of make and their pony tail stays straight and neat, whose knickers don't go up their butt.
> 
> I am not one of those women.


Me either, especially if I'm wearing my canicross belt too! The leg straps are not flattering.

Just wear funky leggings so I can look as ridiculous as possible


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, no running for me today. My calf twinge is quite sore, so not doing anything on it.

I do have a chest strap for HR but I've never used it @McKenzie - so not sure how accurate just my wrist Garmin is. I suspect not very! If I'm trying really hard my HR average is 170 and max about 185.

A pal I used to run with when we lived up in the Big Smoke and I always used to say we were going to turn up to race a cross country in full make up one day...we never did!


----------



## Boxer123

Hope you feel better after a rest @Mrs Funkin.

@McKenzie i don't really track my heart rate I have a Garmin watch which I sometimes wear. My resting HR on that is very low around 53 and never goes very high when I run so I doubt it's accurate.

@MissKittyKat yes add canicross to the mix and I'm even more unattractive normally with poo bags swinging in the wind.

Today had been humid so a red face day,


----------



## Boxer123

12 miles off road today. Lots of horrid big flies with long legs around yuck. Found a hill for @Ringypie.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 468306
> View attachment 468307
> View attachment 468308
> View attachment 468309
> 12 miles off road today. Lots of horrid big flies with long legs around yuck. Found a hill for @Ringypie.


Ha, I think @Ringypie may call that a shallow slope!

Be careful of the big flies, I still have a large scar from the horse fly bite last year.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ha, I think @Ringypie may call that a shallow slope!
> 
> Be careful of the big flies, I still have a large scar from the horse fly bite last year.


They were everywhere couldn't avoid them horrible.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> What sort of heart rate do you 'proper runners' average (if you measure that?)


My average heart rate seems pretty constant whether my run is one where I push myself or not, 155bpm, with a max of 185 bpm.

I am also not one of those women!! I can get home, shower and an hour later I still look like a tomato!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 468306
> View attachment 468307
> View attachment 468308
> View attachment 468309
> 12 miles off road today. Lots of horrid big flies with long legs around yuck. Found a hill for @Ringypie.


Looks absolutely beautiful, shame about the flies though.
 One day you should have a holiday in the south hams then you could enjoy some nice little hills… this was Saturday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m having heebeejeebees looking at that! I mean, I know I have run hills in the past - and we do have a fair few on the South Downs Way (where the relay race was last year) but not many on the Prom  Even in Richmond Park there were some hills and that was a regular running route for me...but my “hilly” legs have long deserted me. 

You are made of Tough Stuff, Ringy!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Looks absolutely beautiful, shame about the flies though.
> One day you should have a holiday in the south hams then you could enjoy some nice little hills… this was Saturday.
> View attachment 468360


You would have to carry me on your back no chance I'd get up them


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran 4.6 miles with a pal. I upset her about something as we were talking though, I will never learn not to give my opinion on something. I wish I could just keep quiet - but I can’t and she is a very drama-ey (not a word, I know) person. I am not into drama, sometimes I think I should make more of a drama about stuff but I was brought up to just get on with stuff. So I do. I really need to just let things wash over me but it’s not in my nature not to question things. I must try though to just smile and nod :/


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ran 4.6 miles with a pal. I upset her about something as we were talking though, I will never learn not to give my opinion on something. I wish I could just keep quiet - but I can't and she is a very drama-ey (not a word, I know) person. I am not into drama, sometimes I think I should make more of a drama about stuff but I was brought up to just get on with stuff. So I do. I really need to just let things wash over me but it's not in my nature not to question things. I must try though to just smile and nod :/


Did you at least have enough left in the tank to run away after upsetting her  Thing is if you just smile and nod people ask why you didn't say anything you can't please everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm it was a little “strained” for about half a mile. It’s all over a health issue - I think that if they are treating their youngest daughter as if she is “gluten intolerant” then she actually needs a proper investigation re: coeliac disease, not just one of these “made up” diets where she eats GF free products if it suits her. They just like the drama of it all, the whole hoo ha at a restaurant (for eg) of “oh no she can’t eat that she’s gluten intolerant”…having to buy “special” food (ie GF pasta). 

I’ve sent a load of info about coeliacs in the (vain!) hope that they will actually read it properly. A good friend of mine is coeliac and the whole “intolerance” thing gets right on her nerves, which probably is where my irritation comes from. 

Currently I think I’m People Intolerant!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm it was a little "strained" for about half a mile. It's all over a health issue - I think that if they are treating their youngest daughter as if she is "gluten intolerant" then she actually needs a proper investigation re: coeliac disease, not just one of these "made up" diets where she eats GF free products if it suits her. They just like the drama of it all, the whole hoo ha at a restaurant (for eg) of "oh no she can't eat that she's gluten intolerant"…having to buy "special" food (ie GF pasta).
> 
> I've sent a load of info about coeliacs in the (vain!) hope that they will actually read it properly. A good friend of mine is coeliac and the whole "intolerance" thing gets right on her nerves, which probably is where my irritation comes from.
> 
> Currently I think I'm People Intolerant!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Currently I think I'm People Intolerant!


I know how you feel!! That kind of thing really annoys me too.
You can imagine all the stupid comments I've had over the past few months!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really can, Ringy. I really can. It makes me so mad.


----------



## immum

It was sooo windy last night. Warm too, but at least the wind kept it a bit cooler. First 2.5 miles full into the wind, not fun, but pleased with how it went. Total 6.3 miles, would have quite enjoyed it if it wasn't for the wind. I'm lucky that I don't go red but I sweat buckets everywhere, and as soon as I come into the house after a run it seems to squirt out of every pore! Not an attractive sight. Then half an hour later I'm frozen.


----------



## Ringypie

What did you do this evening Ringy? Me? Oh I ran up a little hill….








I have no idea how but I did my second best ever time up that hill (out of 5). Kept on shuffling and thinking how slow it would be compared to previous efforts so that was a nice surprise!
Anyone fancy coming for a run with me? 
And now seeing as 1. My snacks have all been fruit or veg and 2. I've climbed a mountain, we are having Chinese for tea and I get a lie in tomorrow as I don't work on Wednesdays and Ringo is in the field so I don't have to rush down to muck out!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds perfect Ringy 

@immum I also get the "post-run-freezicatingness" as we call it. Hideous!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> It was sooo windy last night. Warm too, but at least the wind kept it a bit cooler. First 2.5 miles full into the wind, not fun, but pleased with how it went. Total 6.3 miles, would have quite enjoyed it if it wasn't for the wind. I'm lucky that I don't go red but I sweat buckets everywhere, and as soon as I come into the house after a run it seems to squirt out of every pore! Not an attractive sight. Then half an hour later I'm frozen.


I do that too! Although I am grateful for it….. that's how I found my lump. I got really cold after a run and instead of my nipple being awfully pointy when I took my bra off it was pointing the wrong way. So I am forever grateful, it might just have saved my life as I missed the lump when checking myself previously.


----------



## immum

@Ringypie you are amazing, well done. I'm so glad that being so cold helped you find the lump. I'll definitely remember that, it's not something they tell you to look out for when checking your boobs.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> @Ringypie you are amazing, well done. I'm so glad that being so cold helped you find the lump. I'll definitely remember that, it's not something they tell you to look out for when checking your boobs.


I hope it's ok to post this as it's not about running… some other things to be aware of as well as lumps!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

More than okay, Ringy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve had a really sad day at work. Really sad. Sometimes life is spectacularly rubbish isn’t it?

Then whilst I was at work dealing with sadness, husband messaged me to say that one of our triathlon club mates who was knocked of his bike last week has sadly died due to the injuries he sustained  He leaves behind his wife and daughter aged ten. So distressing for all of his family and friends, just horrific. 

I could have done with a run really but didn’t go. I should’ve done I think. 

Keep safe everyone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had a really sad day at work. Really sad. Sometimes life is spectacularly rubbish isn't it?
> 
> Then whilst I was at work dealing with sadness, husband messaged me to say that one of our triathlon club mates who was knocked of his bike last week has sadly died due to the injuries he sustained  He leaves behind his wife and daughter aged ten. So distressing for all of his family and friends, just horrific.
> 
> I could have done with a run really but didn't go. I should've done I think.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


Give yourself lots of hugs from Woody and me x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aw thank you  Kisses to Woody xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had a really sad day at work. Really sad. Sometimes life is spectacularly rubbish isn't it?
> 
> Then whilst I was at work dealing with sadness, husband messaged me to say that one of our triathlon club mates who was knocked of his bike last week has sadly died due to the injuries he sustained  He leaves behind his wife and daughter aged ten. So distressing for all of his family and friends, just horrific.
> 
> I could have done with a run really but didn't go. I should've done I think.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


That's awful I am so so sorry. You just never know what is round the corner do you.
Flinty hugs for you xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you xx xxx kisses for Flint


----------



## immum

Ohh @Mrs Funkin so sorry to hear that. Indie and Milo send hugs too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I’m loving all these furry cuddles  Thanks Indy and Milo xx

Went for a little trot with my “returning to running” pal, we did 5k again and then I did an extra mile. Really beautiful day but a tad windy (for a change!)…


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What did you do this evening Ringy? Me? Oh I ran up a little hill….
> View attachment 468456
> 
> I have no idea how but I did my second best ever time up that hill (out of 5). Kept on shuffling and thinking how slow it would be compared to previous efforts so that was a nice surprise!
> Anyone fancy coming for a run with me?
> And now seeing as 1. My snacks have all been fruit or veg and 2. I've climbed a mountain, we are having Chinese for tea and I get a lie in tomorrow as I don't work on Wednesdays and Ringo is in the field so I don't have to rush down to muck out!


All of this is making my hill I found look really pathetic


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had a really sad day at work. Really sad. Sometimes life is spectacularly rubbish isn't it?
> 
> Then whilst I was at work dealing with sadness, husband messaged me to say that one of our triathlon club mates who was knocked of his bike last week has sadly died due to the injuries he sustained  He leaves behind his wife and daughter aged ten. So distressing for all of his family and friends, just horrific.
> 
> I could have done with a run really but didn't go. I should've done I think.
> 
> Keep safe everyone.


Sorry to hear this car users can be so dangerous around bikes my stepdad was knocked off last year and they just drove off. Also sending Loki hugs


----------



## Boxer123

Well a bad start to the running week. Yesterday half way around my 4 miler Loki got attacked by a dog whose owner doesn’t know how to use a lead. Today could only squeeze a short one in. Getting up early tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no! Is Loki okay? I hope so (and thank you for the cuddle xx)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no! Is Loki okay? I hope so (and thank you for the cuddle xx)


He is fine but we had to abandon the run so many idiots out there. He got a new toy and big cuddle.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good to read your boy is okay, it's such a pain isn't it? My running pal's old dog was always on the lead because she didn't like other dogs. The other dogs would be off lead and come bounding up and she would be all growly and owners would say, "Oh don't worry, Fido is friendly"...to which the response was that Lillie wasn't! She was perfect with humans, just didn't like dogs - but other dog owners didn't seem to get it.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good to read your boy is okay, it's such a pain isn't it? My running pal's old dog was always on the lead because she didn't like other dogs. The other dogs would be off lead and come bounding up and she would be all growly and owners would say, "Oh don't worry, Fido is friendly"...to which the response was that Lillie wasn't! She was perfect with humans, just didn't like dogs - but other dog owners didn't seem to get it.


Loki is always in the lead as he never comes back and can be grumpy with other dogs on this occasion he was just terrified and lay on the floor like a pancake. I was very cross terrible words were said.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Loki  I'm glad his new toy cheered him.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh no poor Loki! Glad he wasn’t hurt. I hope he isn’t feeling too sorry for himself.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 I hope Loki is ok and it won't stop him going out with you.

Woody found another tennis ball, I don't know how he does it. The woods we go to are huuuge, sometimes we don't see anyone else even though the carpark is full.

I did the same route as last Wednesday as it involves a hill that I want to be able to run up, got a little further. I think it's going to be a while before I make it to the top but small steps. It was also a faster segment this week as well as the overall run.

The hill is not in @Ringypie s league but I just want to make it to the top


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do wish someone would sort the wind out! We are in a very swirly low pressure at the moment and it’s most annoying! Anyway, 6.4 miles this morning - with the pal I had the “falling out” with the other day. It was absolutely fine though, no words about her daughter’s health today  

Quite a nice run considering the wind and the fact my legs felt like jelly! It’s so cold when it’s an easterly. Bbbrrrrrr. 

Oh and I saw Mabel who licked me like a mad thing. She went to the groomer on Tuesday and her beautiful fox red coat is now in full effect, it’s gorgeous. It was like all her apricot fluff was chopped, almost like baby hair - which I guess it is.


----------



## Boxer123

Well that’s my running calendar sorted Abingdon marathon 24 October Covid depending of course.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do wish someone would sort the wind out! We are in a very swirly low pressure at the moment and it's most annoying! Anyway, 6.4 miles this morning - with the pal I had the "falling out" with the other day. It was absolutely fine though, no words about her daughter's health today
> 
> Quite a nice run considering the wind and the fact my legs felt like jelly! It's so cold when it's an easterly. Bbbrrrrrr.
> 
> Oh and I saw Mabel who licked me like a mad thing. She went to the groomer on Tuesday and her beautiful fox red coat is now in full effect, it's gorgeous. It was like all her apricot fluff was chopped, almost like baby hair - which I guess it is.


I agree. So fed up with it blowing a gale. And it's been so so wet too.
Who is Mabel? She sounds beautiful!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well that's my running calendar sorted Abingdon marathon 24 October Covid depending of course.


Yay I really hope it goes ahead!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Ringypie Mabel is our good friend's cockerpoo - they had Lillie (who we occasionally ran with) but she was PTS a few months back, Mabel came a little while ago.

Here she is a couple of weeks ago with me in their garden. She's so cute!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Ringypie Mabel is our good friend's cockerpoo - they had Lillie (who we occasionally ran with) but she was PTS a few months back, Mabel came a little while ago.
> 
> Here she is a couple of weeks ago with me in their garden. She's so cute!
> 
> View attachment 468582
> View attachment 468583
> View attachment 468584


Ohh she's ever so sweet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Plus she's ripe for dressing up as Chewbacca at Halloween


----------



## Boxer123

A slow 3 miles this morning loki had a bit of a grump on with the rain.


----------



## immum

So chickened out yesterday as it was peeing down all evening, so had to go today, and I just don’t like running on Fridays. It was a lovely evening though, not too warm and no wind, but it was hard work as usual. 5.3 miles bit slower than usual, but better than I thought it would be. I always feel like I’m struggling at the moment and I’m really getting fed up with it.


----------



## Guest

It's been harder to get out for runs with the darker mornings/nights here, so I've mainly been doing YouTube workouts at home (Leslie Sansone). But this morning I woke up a bit late to get the dogs to the park before it gets busy, so went for a run instead. Challenged myself to complete Week 3 (alternating 90sec run/walk and 3min run/walk twice) AND I DID IT!!! Sure, it was probably slower than I walk and I felt like dying at the end, but still! 

Aiming for 5k by this time next year :Hilarious


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I’m sat in bed watching the rain. Again. Flipping heck. I just CBA to go out and get sodden...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm sat in bed watching the rain. Again. Flipping heck. I just CBA to go out and get sodden...


It's awful isn't it. I'm having a duvet and tidy my dirty house up day. Planning a long one tomorrow but it looks just as bad.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've done my fitness Pilates and now the rest of the day is a CBA one


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm sat in bed watching the rain. Again. Flipping heck. I just CBA to go out and get sodden...


Me too. I need to do 10 miles this weekend for a virtual race (we were supposed to be doing the real thing but it would have been an overnight stay and we don't feel quite ready for that yet). Totally uninspiring as it's pouring out there. Running friend wants to go tomorrow with some others which is fine but they want to meet at 8.30 which is just too early for me as I need to do Ringy first. I spend all week rushing in the mornings and do like weekend mornings to be just a bit more leisurely! Not that I'm lounging in bed until 11, I'm still awake at 7 but it's nice to have time for a second cuppa!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. It stopped raining. So we went. I was almost shamed into it by our Postie ringing the bell at 9am and I answered the door in my jimjams! I said something about being so lazy in my PJs and he said there was no point getting up yet as the weather was horrible. We often see him when we are running along the Prom and he’s walking up with his trolley, so he knows I’m not always so lazy but I was rather embarrassed!

Ended up doing 10k (warm up, 5k effort, run home via the library to drop my book), so pleased with that  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

Apparently we have a two hour no rain wind on so I'm going out now. They boys have been out loki says enjoy your running he did.


----------



## MissKittyKat

We were out at 8am, it rained then stopped and then got warm so there was a lot of taking layers off!

Went on a bit of a different route in the woods and the Bluebells are just amazing. They are usually disappearing by now but because they started so late they are still there.

Even saw a deer skip in front of our group, as always Woody completely oblivious. I think the deer would have to be actually sniffing him for him to take notice, he was more interested in the pee mail on a lovely fern!

Anyway, just over 5 miles done and an okish pace.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> We were out at 8am, it rained then stopped and then got warm so there was a lot of taking layers off!
> 
> Went on a bit of a different route in the woods and the Bluebells are just amazing. They are usually disappearing by now but because they started so late they are still there.
> 
> Even saw a deer skip in front of our group, as always Woody completely oblivious. I think the deer would have to be actually sniffing him for him to take notice, he was more interested in the pee mail on a lovely fern!
> 
> Anyway, just over 5 miles done and an okish pace.


When Loki sees a deer I end up sprinting with him a few hundred yards.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> When Loki sees a deer I end up sprinting with him a few hundred yards.


If Woody notices then he will chase but he's just oblivious most of the time!


----------



## Boxer123

13.1 miles down the river. My whole body is aching now in a good way. I pushed the pace a bit to keep under 11 min miles. Lovely sunshine I’m now bright red. Sat in the garden with the boys before the rain arrives.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> If Woody notices then he will chase but he's just oblivious most of the time!


Sox is like that he's literally been stood next to them before. Loki can smell them before we see them. Crazy little dude.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I sat waiting for a gap in the torrential downpours and then got out for five miles. Took me to just over 26 miles for the week, my right calf wasn’t happy in the last mile - it just feels like it has a cramp about to start. I’ll give it some foam roller joy (ha!) later.

Running pal got one of those massage gun things for her birthday, I’m tempted I must say. The real brand are £500+ but the fake ones are more like £75 I think. 

Of course, it’s sunny now I’ve come home. Husband did an hour on his bike on Zwift (1100 calorie burn compared to my 550 calories for 52 minutes), now he’s gone out windsurfing. He’s like the flipping Duracell bunny  I’m having a sit down - and I had a slice of toast (why is lurpak and Bonne Maman jam so lovely? Why can’t it be horrid so I don’t want it?) after my fruit and yoghurt. Delicious!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123 

I think I might train properly for a Half this year, it would be nice to get a Half PeeBee at my old age.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @Boxer123
> 
> I think I might train properly for a Half this year, it would be nice to get a Half PeeBee at my old age.


I've got my eye out for a half. I like the distance for a race.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think my favourite race distance is ten miles. My favourite ever race, where everything was perfect from my laces to my hair to my pacing, was a ten miler. Also one of my favourite pre race memories. I’m in the toilet queue and a lady was talking to her friend about how she’d never done a 10k before…I told her this was ten miles. She told me most assuredly that it was 10k and “that’s why it’s called the Cabbage Patch Ten”. My reply was that’s the CPTen, not the CP10k and explained to her that I’m race terms of it doesn’t say K it’s miles. We then quickly created a run/walk strategy for her, as the furthest she’d run was 8km. She finished it too  

Bless.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I think my favourite race distance is ten miles. My favourite ever race, where everything was perfect from my laces to my hair to my pacing, was a ten miler. Also one of my favourite pre race memories. I'm in the toilet queue and a lady was talking to her friend about how she'd never done a 10k before…I told her this was ten miles. She told me most assuredly that it was 10k and "that's why it's called the Cabbage Patch Ten". My reply was that's the CPTen, not the CP10k and explained to her that I'm race terms of it doesn't say K it's miles. We then quickly created a run/walk strategy for her, as the furthest she'd run was 8km. She finished it too
> 
> Bless.


Ha ha oh dear at least she found out before the race.


----------



## Ringypie

Woke up to the rain beating against the bedroom window this morning butI did it! My first 10 miler since everything went to pot last July! In spite of the tamoxifen I felt really good this morning (had been having achy legs and just feeling not quite right since I started taking it). I was tiring by the end but not so much that I couldn't keep going which was good.








As usual it was a hilly route and I was delighted that without pushing myself hard I'm not far off where I was a year ago time wise for this sort of run.
We got absolutely soaked through and when I got home I sat by the little fan heater we have in the kitchen. It didn't take long for someone to realise what was going on!








It was quite nice to have him lying on my cold toes!
A nice hot soak in the bath followed which was so lovely. Nothing like it when you've worked hard and you can hear the rain still hammering against the window!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Woke up to the rain beating against the bedroom window this morning butI did it! My first 10 miler since everything went to pot last July! In spite of the tamoxifen I felt really good this morning (had been having achy legs and just feeling not quite right since I started taking it). I was tiring by the end but not so much that I couldn't keep going which was good.
> View attachment 468714
> 
> As usual it was a hilly route and I was delighted that without pushing myself hard I'm not far off where I was a year ago time wise for this sort of run.
> We got absolutely soaked through and when I got home I sat by the little fan heater we have in the kitchen. It didn't take long for someone to realise what was going on!
> View attachment 468715
> 
> It was quite nice to have him lying on my cold toes!
> A nice hot soak in the bath followed which was so lovely. Nothing like it when you've worked hard and you can hear the rain still hammering against the window!


Well done @Ringypie amazing work. I love Flint. The rain hasn't made it to us yet.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie amazing work. I love Flint. The rain hasn't made it to us yet.


I hope the rain misses you, it's been torrential!
Dear Flint he was so funny. I think he knows when I've been for a run I often sit in front of that little fan heater. I like to take a few minutes to calm down, have a drink and an orange and look at my strava before I get myself cleaned up but I get cold so quickly. As soon as I came in the door he was purring around me pointing out where the heater is. He was so delighted when I switched it on!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good boy Flint  You’re not daft, are you? Well done Ringy, you’re awesome!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good boy Flint  You're not daft, are you? Well done Ringy, you're awesome!


Thank you I'm just hoping this continues - I've seen a few runners reporting that tamoxifen does something to their muscles so where they were 8-9 minute milers before they now struggle to run 12-13 minute miles. If it does then so be it at least I will be able to run - but you know what I'm like, I do like to try and push myself a bit and would be hard to see my speed dropping even as I get fitter!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I'm just hoping this continues - I've seen a few runners reporting that tamoxifen does something to their muscles so where they were 8-9 minute milers before they now struggle to run 12-13 minute miles. If it does then so be it at least I will be able to run - but you know what I'm like, I do like to try and push myself a bit and would be hard to see my speed dropping even as I get fitter!


You want to come for a run around here so flat you will be zipping around.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You want to come for a run around here so flat you will be zipping around.


I'm not sure about that - I'm so used to hills I don't know how I would get on without the downhills to roll down!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww, I’ve been nominated in our running club’s annual awards  I’m in the shortlist for “most improved female runner” - there are five of us and three prizes. No way will I win a prize but it’s nice to be in the shortlist. I’ve not voted for myself, I voted for the person I thought should win! She ran a 5k PB and club record last weekend and trains super hard.


----------



## Boxer123

5.8 miles with Loki this morning he did his tigger bounce most of the way. Another runner over took us and loki decided he was in a race. We saw a deer clear a 4ft fence. Many a pheasant was flushed.


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, great run.
@Mrs Funkin of course you're good enough to get a prize. Fingers-crossed for you.
So it was my birthday yesterday so I treated myself to a slightly shorter run of 4.9 miles, terrible pace. Another year older that's my excuse for getting slower. Bit disappointed it wasn't 5, but my phone was dead after face-timing my daughter at uni so I borrowed OH's phone as he has strava on there but doesn't use it. For some reason it always records slightly less on his phone. Lovely evening after all the showers had passed over, but still found it hard as usual. Had fish and chips after then wished I'd made myself do a longer run to compensate!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @immum  It's just a popularity contest, club members vote for who they want to win, I know it won't be me (and I'm more than okay with that!). I shall don a posh frock and hold my head up high, pleased to even have been nominated.

No running yesterday due to silly calf, today at work (and I woke up at 3am - but couldn't run before work as calf too sore), working tomorrow...but I'm off after that for 12 days. I do like this "have to use your leave and can't actually go anywhere" thing


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww, I've been nominated in our running club's annual awards  I'm in the shortlist for "most improved female runner" - there are five of us and three prizes. No way will I win a prize but it's nice to be in the shortlist. I've not voted for myself, I voted for the person I thought should win! She ran a 5k PB and club record last weekend and trains super hard.


Oh how lovely! I think you are very deserving and I shall keep my fingers crossed that you get a prize.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well done @Ringypie, great run.
> @Mrs Funkin of course you're good enough to get a prize. Fingers-crossed for you.
> So it was my birthday yesterday so I treated myself to a slightly shorter run of 4.9 miles, terrible pace. Another year older that's my excuse for getting slower. Bit disappointed it wasn't 5, but my phone was dead after face-timing my daughter at uni so I borrowed OH's phone as he has strava on there but doesn't use it. For some reason it always records slightly less on his phone. Lovely evening after all the showers had passed over, but still found it hard as usual. Had fish and chips after then wished I'd made myself do a longer run to compensate!


Happy birthday for yesterday! I hope you had a lovely day, I think you deserved the fish and chips, you can always do a longer run another day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and belated "Happy Birthday" wishes too @immum - I hope Indy and Milo were well behaved for you


----------



## Ringypie

Well that was refreshing…. How nice to leave the house when the rain is lashing down to take part in the running club monthly moor run…. The moors were awash and it always confuses me to see bogs at the top of hills. I was very grateful for the tractor like tread on my trail shoes this evening as it was mucky up there! I was also grateful my laces were tight as I almost lost a shoe several times. It was a tough run made even tougher by the waterlogged ground but fun and I was pleased how quickly I had recovered from 10 miles on Sunday.







Coming back down at the end was exhilarating trying to keep the speed up yet stay in control down such a steep wet path!
It was nice that we were allowed to go in the golf club for a drink after the run.
On a personal note several of us used the changing rooms afterwards, a large clean room so easy to have our own space. We are never particularly shy about being topless in front of each other while we are changing but it was my first time since the op… and you know what? I couldn't have cared less. It's funny how totally relaxed I feel about my scar and I feel so sorry for those who are so upset by having the op.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. I'm so glad to read that - you are NOT your scar. You are incredible and inspiring and your operation has taken the b*****d away. 

Perhaps most importantly you inspire me to check my breasts, which I rarely ever did before your diagnosis, so thank you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringy. I'm so glad to read that - you are NOT your scar. You are incredible and inspiring and your operation has taken the b*****d away.
> 
> Perhaps most importantly you inspire me to check my breasts, which I rarely ever did before your diagnosis, so thank you xx


And this is what I have said to several people who are sadly embarking on the same journey as me. You are so much more than your breasts. It breaks my heart to hear some ladies referring to themselves as hideous and deformed after their op. They aren't, they are beautiful and strong and bear the scars of their battle. I just wish they could see it that way too.
I am glad you are checking - be careful not to check too frequently though! I was chatting to a breast nurse today because I'm ultra paranoid. She said if you check too often there is the chance you can miss changes! I think once a month at the same time in your cycle is what they recommend.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A bit of a canicross adventure this evening! Just over 4 miles with a just under 12/min mile pace so happy with that.

The tracks have got a little muddy again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just over four miles. Leg still gammy. Meh.


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles this morning I'm soooo tired from getting up early. Sorry your legs not feeling better @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Me too @Boxer123 - it's really annoying. And I'm freeeezing cold which is annoying too! Most pesky…

Have a little nap, you'll feel better for it.


----------



## immum

No running for me last night in that gale and it was raining too. Thought today was supposed to be better, but so far it hasn't stopped raining all day! Might not be able to go today either. That would be the first time in over a year that I haven't managed my 2 runs a week. Now I'm regretting the fish and chips the other day and also the several pieces of belated birthday cake my daughter made! Fingers crossed the rain stops, I really feel like I need to burn a few calories.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> No running for me last night in that gale and it was raining too. Thought today was supposed to be better, but so far it hasn't stopped raining all day! Might not be able to go today either. That would be the first time in over a year that I haven't managed my 2 runs a week. Now I'm regretting the fish and chips the other day and also the several pieces of belated birthday cake my daughter made! Fingers crossed the rain stops, I really feel like I need to burn a few calories.


Never regret cake ! I've not been out either today walked the boys but didn't fancy a run on top.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve not been either, it’s gusting force 11. Plus I’ve just left my foot behind in the conservatory door and it’s a bit of an odd shape and colour..! Honestly I’m so clumsy. I’ve got the ice pack on it now, it’s sort of burning. Hmmm. 

Keep safe everyone!


----------



## immum

Oh @Mrs Funkin I hope it gets better soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Honestly @immum I am HOPELESS! I am so fed up with myself


----------



## Boxer123

I've managed to be quite productive today. Up at 6 down the field with the boys. Back and run 5 miles. Now back on the sofa. Going to the pub later with my sister for dinner. I hope your feeling better @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @Boxer123  Enjoy your dinner and catch up!

My foot is alright, my calf is troublesome. I did just my 5k for the club "thing" today, no warmup or cool down run, just a little walk home. I just couldn't let my record slip…I know, I know…

Hope everyone is doing well and not too much storm damage.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve just got back from my run and done a little cry. I’ve run 8.5 miles and I’m back to where I was before I got super fit this time last year. It’s coming back… every run I’m a bit stronger and faster. Comparing my strava segments and I’m well already getting a few silver (and one or two gold!!!) medals for beating my times. I am so so happy!
It helps that it’s a beautiful sunny afternoon here, just lovely!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've just got back from my run and done a little cry. I've run 8.5 miles and I'm back to where I was before I got super fit this time last year. It's coming back… every run I'm a bit stronger and faster. Comparing my strava segments and I'm well already getting a few silver (and one or two gold!!!) medals for beating my times. I am so so happy!
> It helps that it's a beautiful sunny afternoon here, just lovely!


Your doing amazing some folk would take years to get back.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Your doing amazing some folk would take years to get back.


Thank you it's funny when I'm out I think omg this is awful I'm going so slowly I'm really struggling I don't know how I will manage to do the full distance. Then suddenly it feels ok again - then I look at my times and I'm not doing too badly at all. I think perhaps I'm remembering running before with rose tinted glasses and forgetting that it was hard work then too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww, you're brilliant Ringy  I love your update.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we have friends staying and (bear with me!) they are friends with a lady who is the daughter of our over the road neighbours, who also lives in SW London. So today we bumped into her (as she's also staying) and I've arranged to go for a run with her in the morning (as our friends that are staying are going doing a Half)...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, my good deed for the day is done  I know it’s not about me but I’m smiling anyway. 

Met A (as above), goodness me, there’s someone that needed to get out for a run. She’s been barely running (has three small folk under five, including twins) but was so happy to be out. We did a pretty gentle 5k (which my leg was happy about) and she talked the whole time. Someone who is desperate for female company I think - so it definitely was more about the chatting than the running. She did really well, we walked for about a minute just before the halfway point and then had a nice tailwind home. 

I’m so pleased that she got chance to get out for a little break. I just reminded myself how lucky I am to be able to run when I want to (work not withstanding) - for her it would be more of a mission but so important. She was very chuffed with herself  it’s brilliant. 

Now going to tidy up some of the garden debris…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought about going for a run…then didn’t as the rain was arriving. It’s been horrific! Even hailstones. I might go later, as I can’t go tomorrow as visiting my mother (11 hour round trip, so probably no time for a run - though I think I did do a couple of miles last time I did the day trip, so maybe I should take my kit, then it’s an excuse to escape for a few minutes). Isn’t that awful. I’ve not seen my mother or granny since Feb last year - and I’ll be there between the two houses for probably seven hours and I’m planning a 20 minute escape!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought about going for a run…then didn't as the rain was arriving. It's been horrific! Even hailstones. I might go later, as I can't go tomorrow as visiting my mother (11 hour round trip, so probably no time for a run - though I think I did do a couple of miles last time I did the day trip, so maybe I should take my kit, then it's an excuse to escape for a few minutes). Isn't that awful. I've not seen my mother or granny since Feb last year - and I'll be there between the two houses for probably seven hours and I'm planning a 20 minute escape!


Run between houses maybe. I was going to run but Loki puked last night so we all slept in. Just had a lovely lunch time walk and my face has swollen from hay fever. Not looking forward to teams meetings this afternoon I look like the elephant man.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I thought about going for a run…then didn't as the rain was arriving. It's been horrific! Even hailstones. I might go later, as I can't go tomorrow as visiting my mother (11 hour round trip, so probably no time for a run - though I think I did do a couple of miles last time I did the day trip, so maybe I should take my kit, then it's an excuse to escape for a few minutes). Isn't that awful. I've not seen my mother or granny since Feb last year - and I'll be there between the two houses for probably seven hours and I'm planning a 20 minute escape!


Might need to get out for some fresh air and exercise anyway with such a long day!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Run between houses maybe. I was going to run but Loki puked last night so we all slept in. Just had a lovely lunch time walk and my face has swollen from hay fever. Not looking forward to teams meetings this afternoon I look like the elephant man.


I hope you and Loki both feel better soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor Loki  hope you enjoyed your lie in. 

I’m going to travel in my running kit I think, then I can go for a trot once I get there with the excuse of stretching my legs  Should buy me another half an hour.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I hope you and Loki both feel better soon!


He's fine but nothing gets you out of bed quicker!


----------



## Boxer123

4.5 miles this morning I'm full to the brim with hay fever feeling grotty. I've had to put the heating on to warm up let's hope it's the last day.

@Mrs Funkin i hope today goes ok sounds like a difficult day but you will soon be home having Oscar cuddles.


----------



## immum

So I didn't go Friday after all, the rain just didn't stop, it was awful. So only 1 run last week, but I thought maybe it would do me good to miss a run. Luckily managed to get out on bikes both Saturday and Sunday between showers. Haven't managed to go both days for a few weeks as the weather has been so bad. Then yesterday it was looking like we wouldn't be able to go again, but the rain did stop eventually, so we did a close to home route in case it started again. Managed 5.2 mles and got in the door just before the heavens opened. I did feel a bit better than normal to start with, it helped that it was cold, but then towards the end it got really hard again. Might be down to the fact I had my 2nd covid jab on Sunday and had a headache all day Monday, but glad I managed to get out and do something.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m being such a wimp!! I got soaked helping my boss check an empty building then soaked again feeding Ringo so I haven’t gone to running club!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm being such a wimp!! I got soaked helping my boss check an empty building then soaked again feeding Ringo so I haven't gone to running club!


Your not the only wimp I've been avoiding runs because of the rain. I don't mind a bit but this has been ridiculous.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look! I ran something that wasn't flat….and I got two PRs on segments too, heh. I thought you'd appreciate this @Ringypie 










It's somewhat lumpy where my mother lives.

I've done 9.5 hours driving out of the last 16 hours, I feel a bit weary.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Prised my eyelids open and went for a 5k before going to Fat Club to face the Official Scales of Doom (not pleasant but there you go). 

Need to try to increase the length of my runs again but I’ve been being careful due to my calf. Though interestingly it’s okay after yesterday’s hills…

Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Prised my eyelids open and went for a 5k before going to Fat Club to face the Official Scales of Doom (not pleasant but there you go).
> 
> Need to try to increase the length of my runs again but I've been being careful due to my calf. Though interestingly it's okay after yesterday's hills…
> 
> Hope everyone is okay


Made me laugh to read this.


----------



## immum

I think we've all been wimping out because of the rain. I don't mind running in rain normally but it's just been too heavy, and cold.

Well done @Mrs Funkin, listen to what your calf is telling you and run more hills!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Prised my eyelids open and went for a 5k before going to Fat Club to face the Official Scales of Doom (not pleasant but there you go).
> 
> Need to try to increase the length of my runs again but I've been being careful due to my calf. Though interestingly it's okay after yesterday's hills…
> 
> Hope everyone is okay


Your calf is telling you you need to run more hills!!

I popped out for 4 miles today. Was lovely to run in the sun - and there was no wind either. Was a nice start to the day…. Now I'm waiting for my heart echo appointment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another pre-6am wake up…I’d like to sleep until 7 just once I’m a while on annual leave! 

Anyway, I have a virtual course today 9-1 so out the door to the Pier and back, 3.25 very very slow miles. Tomorrow I’m running with my C25k pal, so my aim will be to do a couple of miles beforehand and then a 5k with her. 

It’s so beautiful along the Prom this morning, like being on holiday  Lots of people out and mostly pretty cheerful. 

Have a super day everyone, enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## Boxer123

Beautiful run with Loki this morning finally sunshine 5.9 miles.


----------



## MilleD

I did it! I got my new trainers on and did it!

First run of the couch to 5k, and it was a bit of a disaster 

First off, I downloaded the app ages ago, on Michael Johnson seems to be no longer on it as a coach so it didn't speak to me all the way round, just made my music quieter and I had to guess what to do.

Then to add insult to injury Strava only recorded half the activity. For 15 minutes at the beginning I appear to be flying on the map :Hilarious

BUT, I've been out, first step :Joyful, downside is my knee is killing me, so despite losing nearly 2 stone, it doesn't seem to have helped. Perhaps I need my skiing brace on rather than an neoprene support. Just have no idea if I can actually run in my skiing brace.

God I hate getting older and knackered....


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for getting out the door @MilleD (but booo to your knee feeling sore, I have no idea about braces/supports for knees). I'm glad you got out though  Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did a couple of miles before meeting my pal for another 5k. She really didn't want to do it (well, she did but YKWIM)...and she did it, hurrah. I got home to a text from her thanking me for getting her around  I must say I'm rather enjoying these 36 minute 5k runs with folk encouraging them as we go along.


----------



## immum

Well done @MilleD you've made a start. I hope your knee improves.
Really wasn't looking forward to last night as it is now too warm for me. Decided to brave the woods for a change and hope it wouldn't be too muddy. It wasn't too bad, had to walk round a few large muddy puddles and leap over others while trying to duck under branches and not land on tree roots. I'm really not that athletic, but it was fun in a way. Hard work though. It was lovely to be back in the woods, and the bluebells are still out so it was beautiful too. I actually felt a lot better last night for a change, still finding it harder than it should be, but in a good way last night, so quite pleased. Pace was terrrible though. 5.75 miles @ 10:30 average. Still I'd rather be a bit slower and enjoy it more.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @immum  I spend a fair bit of time around 10:30s at the moment...I'm just kind of toddling along, saying hello to people and trying to not hurt my calf. I'd say 10:30s are my "comfort" pace. Hehe.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ha, I wish I could consistently do 1030 pace, no chance but not a bother.

I've not had a great May so back on it at the weekend x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're okay @MissKittyKat - the running will always be there  I am finding at the moment I only really care about my pace once a week for the club 5k, the rest of the time, pah! Toddling along is all good for me


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're okay @MissKittyKat - the running will always be there  I am finding at the moment I only really care about my pace once a week for the club 5k, the rest of the time, pah! Toddling along is all good for me


Ah thanks for asking.
I'm all good, just got out of a routine again. Going to use half term to reset x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good plan. I’m thinking about doing another RED for the motivation to get out the door - just not sure when, I think maybe July as I’ve got a week off and it just makes it easier.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I did it! I got my new trainers on and did it!
> 
> First run of the couch to 5k, and it was a bit of a disaster
> 
> First off, I downloaded the app ages ago, on Michael Johnson seems to be no longer on it as a coach so it didn't speak to me all the way round, just made my music quieter and I had to guess what to do.
> 
> Then to add insult to injury Strava only recorded half the activity. For 15 minutes at the beginning I appear to be flying on the map :Hilarious
> 
> BUT, I've been out, first step :Joyful, downside is my knee is killing me, so despite losing nearly 2 stone, it doesn't seem to have helped. Perhaps I need my skiing brace on rather than an neoprene support. Just have no idea if I can actually run in my skiing brace.
> 
> God I hate getting older and knackered....


Fantastic well done! Annoying about the app and strava though.
Now you know the rules…. If you get new trainers you HAVE to share a pic so we can all admire them!!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well done @MilleD you've made a start. I hope your knee improves.
> Really wasn't looking forward to last night as it is now too warm for me. Decided to brave the woods for a change and hope it wouldn't be too muddy. It wasn't too bad, had to walk round a few large muddy puddles and leap over others while trying to duck under branches and not land on tree roots. I'm really not that athletic, but it was fun in a way. Hard work though. It was lovely to be back in the woods, and the bluebells are still out so it was beautiful too. I actually felt a lot better last night for a change, still finding it harder than it should be, but in a good way last night, so quite pleased. Pace was terrrible though. 5.75 miles @ 10:30 average. Still I'd rather be a bit slower and enjoy it more.
> View attachment 469329
> 
> 
> View attachment 469330


That looks beautiful! 10.30 is good for off road stuff especially with beautiful views!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did a couple of miles before meeting my pal for another 5k. She really didn't want to do it (well, she did but YKWIM)...and she did it, hurrah. I got home to a text from her thanking me for getting her around  I must say I'm rather enjoying these 36 minute 5k runs with folk encouraging them as we go along.


This kind of social run is just lovely isn't it. I was doing some with my running buddy in the first lockdown as for that period where we couldn't meet anyone at all she didn't really run much and lost her enthusiasm for it. Now it's the other way round - she is so much faster than me!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic well done! Annoying about the app and strava though.
> Now you know the rules…. If you get new trainers you HAVE to share a pic so we can all admire them!!


I did not realise that was a rule!

Here's one of them, I do have two though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor bit toastie out there! Usual warm up, 5k for club, run home…total 5.65 miles, I’d have made it 10k but couldn’t face another step into the wind. Heh, slacker  Plus my sock got a hole and now I’ve got a blister, how rude. 

Happy Saturday everyone, enjoy your running and don’t get sunburnt.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I did not realise that was a rule!
> 
> Here's one of them, I do have two though
> 
> View attachment 469376


Ooh very nice! Glad to hear you have two of them otherwise that might explain your knee pain!!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Ooh very nice! Glad to hear you have two of them otherwise that might explain your knee pain!!


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> I did not realise that was a rule!
> 
> Here's one of them, I do have two though
> 
> View attachment 469376


We love a trainer, my tenancy agreement made me laugh 'no stilettos on the wooden floor.' Only shoes I own are running trainers !


----------



## Boxer123

13 miles today very warm and muggy I looked like a tomato. Ran through the next town spotted my handsome neighbour so hid so not to scare him with my face. 

Now trying to summon the energy to shower and walk boxers which is a tiring task.


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> We love a trainer, my tenancy agreement made me laugh 'no stilettos on the wooden floor.' Only shoes I own are running trainers !


I used to wear mizuno trainers, but they seem to have changed the last on then and the ones I had before just didn't suit me. Time will tell with these I suppose.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went for a 2 mile walk/run as it was warm and the place I went wasn't as tree lined as I remembered but a start at getting my self back in to a routine x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Went for a 2 mile walk/run as it was warm and the place I went wasn't as tree lined as I remembered but a start at getting my self back in to a routine x
> View attachment 469410


This has been a bonkers term hasn't it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> This has been a bonkers term hasn't it.


It's been a weird term, just seems to have been flat out especially as we move all our teachers to their new classes half way through next term. It really helps the SEN pupils so they don't have six weeks of wondering about their new teacher and class!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's been a weird term, just seems to have been flat out especially as we move all our teachers to their new classes half way through next term. It really helps the SEN pupils so they don't have six weeks of wondering about their new teacher and class!


That's a good idea I'm dealing with a lot of transitions at the moment. It's felt like a long term. I've been pretty manic up at 5:30 to run.


----------



## Ringypie

I'm exhausted and my shoes are soaking wet and full of sand!
That can only mean one thing - a real actual race! Almost 9 miles around the estuary on beautiful woodland tracks including down to the beach and a paddle across the river.
I found it really tough, after mile 3 my legs just didn't want to cooperate and I felt like I was struggling somewhat even on the flat bits. But I made it and there were tears at the finish line, tears of joy to be back racing but also tears of frustration at how much of a struggle it was. Gosh it was hot but lovely to be running in the sun rather than pouring rain and gales! Got a nice medal and we had cake too.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm exhausted and my shoes are soaking wet and full of sand!
> That can only mean one thing - a real actual race! Almost 9 miles around the estuary on beautiful woodland tracks including down to the beach and a paddle across the river.
> I found it really tough, after mile 3 my legs just didn't want to cooperate and I felt like I was struggling somewhat even on the flat bits. But I made it and there were tears at the finish line, tears of joy to be back racing but also tears of frustration at how much of a struggle it was. Gosh it was hot but lovely to be running in the sun rather than pouring rain and gales! Got a nice medal and we had cake too.
> View attachment 469442


Well done @Ringypie great job sounds fun.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

WTG Ringy - I find cooperating legs in races are vastly over-rated  Who needs 'em? You got it done anyway. Heh. 

I know, I'm being flippant but I am delighted for you


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie great job sounds fun.


Thank you! It was fun splashing through the water - it didn't feel anything like as cold as I thought it would!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> WTG Ringy - I find cooperating legs in races are vastly over-rated  Who needs 'em? You got it done anyway. Heh.
> 
> I know, I'm being flippant but I am delighted for you


 My legs aren't as short as they look in the pic either - honest! Or that might explain things


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie Amazing x


----------



## MilleD

MilleD said:


> I did it! I got my new trainers on and did it!
> 
> First run of the couch to 5k, and it was a bit of a disaster
> 
> First off, I downloaded the app ages ago, on Michael Johnson seems to be no longer on it as a coach so it didn't speak to me all the way round, just made my music quieter and I had to guess what to do.
> 
> Then to add insult to injury Strava only recorded half the activity. For 15 minutes at the beginning I appear to be flying on the map :Hilarious
> 
> BUT, I've been out, first step :Joyful, downside is my knee is killing me, so despite losing nearly 2 stone, it doesn't seem to have helped. Perhaps I need my skiing brace on rather than an neoprene support. Just have no idea if I can actually run in my skiing brace.
> 
> God I hate getting older and knackered....


My legs are no longer working :Arghh


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> My legs are no longer working :Arghh


Oh no a day of rest needed. Loki is having a tummy flair up I jumped out of bed in the night to let him out and my legs were 5 minutes behind the rest of my body.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear @MilleD hopefully they'll belong to you again tomorrow - your bike ride will help them.

Poor Loki and his poorly tummy  Hope you feel better soon.

I went out just after 8.00 - wore a vest for the first time this year. Lovely morning, warm, little breeze, hopefully not too much sunburn! Didn't know what I was going to do - but I did 10k which was good. Took me to just over a marathon in the week, I'm pretty pleased with that.

Happy Sunday everyone. Don't get too crispy round the edges…


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks @Mrs Funkin we seem to be going down the same road as last year I hope it's just a bug  no running for me today plan to get out tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> My legs are no longer working :Arghh


I know the feeling!! I don't know why yesterday has affected me so much - unless it's some side effects from treatment


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks @Mrs Funkin we seem to be going down the same road as last year I hope it's just a bug  no running for me today plan to get out tomorrow.


I hope Loki is feeling better now


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I hope Loki is feeling better now


Another bad night luckily it's half term so I can nap in the day. 8 miles this morning it was getting quite toasty towards the end. Absolutely gorgeous out though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh dear Loki  feel better soon, boy. 

I went for a 5k with my pal but she struggled this morning, so we had a little walk in the middle, then I ran another mile, so just four miles today for me.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469520
> View attachment 469521
> View attachment 469522
> View attachment 469523
> 
> 
> Another bad night luckily it's half term so I can nap in the day. 8 miles this morning it was getting quite toasty towards the end. Absolutely gorgeous out though.


Liking this for the beautiful photos not the bad night!! I hope Loki is feeling better.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Liking this for the beautiful photos not the bad night!! I hope Loki is feeling better.


He's had a good day I just hope he can sleep all night poor boy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Took a leaf out of @Mrs Funkin book and ran along the prom.

Walking back as it's getting warm and forgot my water bottle!


----------



## immum

Oh well done @Ringypie, it was probably harder because you pushed yourself more being a race.
I knew last night would be a disaster as soon as I stepped out the door! It was just sooo hot, even with a bit of breeze. I could barely put one foot in front of the other and don't know how I managed to finish it. 6.2 miles @ 10:30 pace, which was a surprise as I was expecting it to be much slower.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm jealous of all these beach runs!

Well the best plans of mice and men this morning. I drove to the next town with Loki and bimbled back down the river. Had to go and pick the car up but by the time the washing machine man turned up and Loki's food delivery it was a million degrees. I am once again tomato.


----------



## Boxer123

My running shorts have arrived time for the legs to see some sun.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> My running shorts have arrived time for the legs to see some sun.


I can't imagine running in shorts!
I've just seen two new designs of doggy leggings which would love old great as capris, currently telling myself I don't need any more!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> My running shorts have arrived time for the legs to see some sun.


Lovely! I wear cycling shorts kind of length all year normally. I did get some winter leggings and a pair of normal leggings this winter though as a concession to being not quite 100% but I do prefer my shorts! I get so hot otherwise!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Lovely! I wear cycling shorts kind of length all year normally. I did get some winter leggings and a pair of normal leggings this winter though as a concession to being not quite 100% but I do prefer my shorts! I get so hot otherwise!


I don't normally get the legs out but I have a feeling we may be in for a warm summer.


----------



## Ringypie

Running club 5 mile handicap tonight (warning bratty whinge coming up). It was just so tough. I did it, got round 2 minutes slower than last month, pretty much the same time as the first one I did which was early April. Disappointed really seeing as early April I had only been back to running for a couple of months, was hoping I’d see some improvement by now but if anything I feel like I’m going backwards. I just want to get back to how it felt last year when I was feeling so good. I’m not even so worried about the time really, I just remember how good it was to feel strong and feel like I had so much energy….
I know I should be grateful that I can get out and run but I am so tired of it all now. 10 months of treatment with 6 more months of chemo and 10 years of tablets. I just want my life back. But I should be grateful that this will hopefully mean I DO have a life to live.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’re allowed to feel tired of it all. Just because you “should be grateful” doesn’t mean that you have to feel grateful every minute. Sometimes you can be downright p****d off with it all and that emotion needs to come out. It’s been a crappy time with a long time of treatment still to go but hopefully these physical feelings will pass and you’ll start to feel stronger again soon. Plus, don’t forget you did that race on the weekend too which might have zapped your legs a bit. Big loves Ringy, hurry slowly xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You're allowed to feel tired of it all. Just because you "should be grateful" doesn't mean that you have to feel grateful every minute. Sometimes you can be downright p****d off with it all and that emotion needs to come out. It's been a crappy time with a long time of treatment still to go but hopefully these physical feelings will pass and you'll start to feel stronger again soon. Plus, don't forget you did that race on the weekend too which might have zapped your legs a bit. Big loves Ringy, hurry slowly xx


Thank you Mrs F xx
It's funny every single time I run now, I cry when I finish. It's such a bittersweet mix of emotions but it's so embarrassing doing it in front of a carpark full of other runners!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I say, better to let the emotion out - it’s just not good to be bottled up. I’m sure there’s a link to emotional release and improving health.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> As I say, better to let the emotion out - it's just not good to be bottled up. I'm sure there's a link to emotional release and improving health.


Oh definitely! I try to have my cry let it out then move on and not dwell on things. I once bottled it all up in the past and ended up breaking down completely. In a better place now in spite of everything thanks to hubby and friends!


----------



## MilleD

2nd couch to 5k run done and it was not what you would call a success 

First off, the C25K app just repeated the first run, and I still can't get the coach voice to talk over Spotify but I can if I get a music file to play on my phone. Need to look into that.

Strava once again recorded half of the effort, but I think it might be that autopause isn't resuming after I look at the phone screen so I will turn that off next time.

I think I might be going a bit fast on the running bits maybe though, if Strava is to be believed rolleyes I'm running at 9m/mile - granted it's only 60 seconds at a time, and my running pace was always faster than my sis when I trained for the London Marathon with her.

I currently have the C25K app running so that it knows I've done a second run - is that ridiculous?


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> 2nd couch to 5k run done and it was not what you would call a success
> 
> First off, the C25K app just repeated the first run, and I still can't get the coach voice to talk over Spotify but I can if I get a music file to play on my phone. Need to look into that.
> 
> Strava once again recorded half of the effort, but I think it might be that autopause isn't resuming after I look at the phone screen so I will turn that off next time.
> 
> I think I might be going a bit fast on the running bits maybe though, if Strava is to be believed rolleyes I'm running at 9m/mile - granted it's only 60 seconds at a time, and my running pace was always faster than my sis when I trained for the London Marathon with her.
> 
> I currently have the C25K app running so that it knows I've done a second run - is that ridiculous?


If it's not recorded somewhere it hasn't happened  I have quite a cheap garmin watch so I can check my time if you feel you would benefit from slowing a bit.


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> If it's not recorded somewhere it hasn't happened  I have quite a cheap garmin watch so I can check my time if you feel you would benefit from slowing a bit.


Yes, the mantra of "if it's not on Strava it didn't happen" gets repeated around these parts quite often!


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Yes, the mantra of "if it's not on Strava it didn't happen" gets repeated around these parts quite often!


I remember training for my first marathon I'd use google maps to work out my mileage.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, I only got Strava recently (and it was for one specific reason, so I have three followers and follow three people and that's it) - so all my runs must never have counted 

Excellent you got out @MilleD and I hope your legs will be less annoyed this time.

I did my usual "end of the Prom" and back, 4.25 miles, really warm and like running on holiday, beautiful one way and then quite a feisty headwind on the way home.


----------



## MilleD

Sounds better than my onto the next housing estate and back @Mrs Funkin .

My legs are feeling a bit tight, my fairly large quads from all the biking I do really do not like running!

I also wore my skiing brace for my knee as a precaution and found that I can run it it, I thought the hinges might catch my other knee, but all good.

Best do some stretches though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just saw @Ringypie that the guy that won the Watery Woodland race is from my old running club in Richmond  Lovely chap too. Bit flipping speedy though!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just saw @Ringypie that the guy that won the Watery Woodland race is from my old running club in Richmond  Lovely chap too. Bit flipping speedy though!


Some of the times were just nuts weren't they!!


----------



## Boxer123

3 mile bimble by the river today my shorts are very comfortable. Came home and had a nap I don’t know how I will cope back at work next week with no naps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm was meant to go for a run with pal after my 8am dental appt…but she cried off! 

So I went for a gentle 5k on the rain with husband


----------



## immum

Decided not to run last night as it was still so warm, so went this evening instead. Still warm and muggy but much more comfortable than the last few days. I felt quite good for a change, at least to start with. Pace definitely felt better with a couple of quite good sections. 6.3 miles and was shocked to see that pace was 9:39! That's the fastest I've run since September! Not sure I believe it to be honest, but really pleased anyway.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Decided not to run last night as it was still so warm, so went this evening instead. Still warm and muggy but much more comfortable than the last few days. I felt quite good for a change, at least to start with. Pace definitely felt better with a couple of quite good sections. 6.3 miles and was shocked to see that pace was 9:39! That's the fastest I've run since September! Not sure I believe it to be honest, but really pleased anyway.


Well done great pace.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor you little whippet, you  Well done @immum great running!


----------



## immum

Thanks, I'm still on a high from it! I'm sure I'll be back to my normal snails pace next time though.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Decided not to run last night as it was still so warm, so went this evening instead. Still warm and muggy but much more comfortable than the last few days. I felt quite good for a change, at least to start with. Pace definitely felt better with a couple of quite good sections. 6.3 miles and was shocked to see that pace was 9:39! That's the fastest I've run since September! Not sure I believe it to be honest, but really pleased anyway.


If it's on strava it definitely happened!! Well done!


----------



## Ringypie

What a week it's been here! After a slightly disappointing run on Tuesday I had a wonderful trip out for my Willberry Wish care of the charity I support, Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony. If anyone would like to read about my wish you can do here:
https://www.willberrywonderpony.org...mf-WojvogJARd_U_WY-lwjRoxKkXVrKXHrD1r8lpn22hs

Then today our medals and vests arrived from the virtual 10 miler we did. Ringoberry was delighted with all the unicorns!








To round the week off nicely I went out with running club to do their social run. I ran down to club and did a circuit first as I won't have a chance to do my long run this weekend. I'm doing that 5k with my friend on Sunday and with treatment next week I don't want to overdo it over the weekend. It was really nice, I felt much more like my old self, flew down some of the downhills, groaned my way back up but could feel some of that power that had been lacking before. I went with the slower group so I wasn't falling off the back and playing catch up all the time which was nice - just did some loop backs and waited here and there for them if I got too much ahead. It was nice not to have that pressure to try and run fast to keep up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you've had a good few days Ringy, after your disappointing run. I love the purple unicorn vest


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> If it's on strava it definitely happened!! Well done!


Of course it's on Strava!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, glad you've ended the week on a high!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What a week it's been here! After a slightly disappointing run on Tuesday I had a wonderful trip out for my Willberry Wish care of the charity I support, Hannah's Willberry Wonder Pony. If anyone would like to read about my wish you can do here:
> https://www.willberrywonderpony.org...mf-WojvogJARd_U_WY-lwjRoxKkXVrKXHrD1r8lpn22hs
> 
> Then today our medals and vests arrived from the virtual 10 miler we did. Ringoberry was delighted with all the unicorns!
> View attachment 469848
> 
> To round the week off nicely I went out with running club to do their social run. I ran down to club and did a circuit first as I won't have a chance to do my long run this weekend. I'm doing that 5k with my friend on Sunday and with treatment next week I don't want to overdo it over the weekend. It was really nice, I felt much more like my old self, flew down some of the downhills, groaned my way back up but could feel some of that power that had been lacking before. I went with the slower group so I wasn't falling off the back and playing catch up all the time which was nice - just did some loop backs and waited here and there for them if I got too much ahead. It was nice not to have that pressure to try and run fast to keep up!


Love that medal @Ringypie im glad you had a better run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Saturday morning so it’s “hard effort” time…warm up, club 5k, trot home. I just cannot hold my pace for the third mile. I really need to get doing some speed work sessions…

It was a lovely run in the sunshine though  A squeak under 27 mins for the 5k.


----------



## Boxer123

14 miles this morning. Very warm I'm loving my new shorts. I've decided to better plan my training so am going to do Abingdon marathon in October, Thames Trot 50 next February (they run two)

I very rarely raise money for charity but will be running Abingdon for Down Syndrome Oxford who I work very closely with.

I hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh what shorts did you buy @Boxer123 - mine are all wearing out after well over 10 years use…

Run looks lovely, well done on your 14 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh what shorts did you buy @Boxer123 - mine are all wearing out after well over 10 years use…
> 
> Run looks lovely, well done on your 14 miles.


Just a cheap £7 pair from Amazon I felt it was time the world got to see my bright white legs.


----------



## O2.0

Just going to quietly set this here. 4.5 miles walk/jog with the monster. Not going to say too much else, don't want to scare it away


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Just going to quietly set this here. 4.5 miles walk/jog with the monster. Not going to say too much else, don't want to scare it away


Good to see you back I had a feeling she would make a good little running partner. How's your back ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

6.5 miles, wanted to go further but didn't have the energy, so I didn't 

Glad you've got out there @O2.0 - is that little Penny with you?


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> is that little Penny with you?


Yup  That's the little swamp rat  She did great!



Boxer123 said:


> How's your back ?


Back behaved, foot is not behaving but I don't think it ever will, it doesn't hurt while running, just after, so I'll keep at it


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Yup  That's the little swamp rat  She did great!
> 
> Back behaved, foot is not behaving but I don't think it ever will, it doesn't hurt while running, just after, so I'll keep at it


Is it planter f (can't spell)? ? She is a sweet girl she looked like she was enjoying it.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Is it planter f (can't spell)? ? She is a sweet girl she looked like she was enjoying it.


I think it is, never had it checked out, it acts like it but the pain travels all over the back of my foot.

Yes, she is going to be a great running buddy. It was near 90* (32) and humid and she only panted once or twice, drank at every water crossing, and was just a star. Rested on the 30 minute car ride home and was rearing to go again once we got home! 
She's so little we can share water, which is very helpful 

I did have to carry her in once section, there's a firing range nearby and she was fine with the regular shots but someone was firing off a bazooka or something that made it sound like a war zone! The first few bombs she was fine, then it just got too much, so I carried her until we got out of that section. Again, good thing she's little!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I now have a great mental image of @Boxer123 carrying Loki in such a situation


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I now have a great mental image of @Boxer123 carrying Loki in such a situation


I have been known to carry boxers. One such time Sox became suddenly lame could barely walk. I carried him to the car, phone the vets said I was coming in, he was in agony it was an emergency. I explained someone would have to come out and help me carry him from the car as he couldn't walk. Arrived at the vets he hopped out of the car lameness gone.

Another time loki was stung by a wasp and collapsed at the side of the road. Again I called the vets who by now know my voice. They said it was probably shock give him a piriton and a cuddle. So I carried him home and did exactly that. He was fine.

Boxers such drama.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! I can picture it now. Them scheming as to how to get you to carry them when they feel a bit weary


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 469880
> View attachment 469881
> View attachment 469880
> View attachment 469881
> 14 miles this morning. Very warm I'm loving my new shorts. I've decided to better plan my training so am going to do Abingdon marathon in October, Thames Trot 50 next February (they run two)
> 
> I very rarely raise money for charity but will be running Abingdon for Down Syndrome Oxford who I work very closely with.
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good day.


Your runs always look absolutely gorgeous!
Do let me know when you have your justgiving page set up, I would like to sponsor you.


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Just going to quietly set this here. 4.5 miles walk/jog with the monster. Not going to say too much else, don't want to scare it away


Lovely to see you back and with such a gorgeous little friend too!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had such a fun day today. I supported my friend doing her first ever 5k race. She’s a bit slower than me so it was a nice pace for me and she was pleased too - we came in just over 30 minutes. Then we had ice cream to celebrate!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Your runs always look absolutely gorgeous!
> Do let me know when you have your justgiving page set up, I would like to sponsor you.


Thank you that is my job over the next couple of days.

I am very lucky where I live I think it's why I'm struggling to buy it will be a down grade. I don't so much mind about the house but couldn't imagine living in a town now. I've been so spoilt. I came here to hide after my separation and haven't wanted to leave.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've had such a fun day today. I supported my friend doing her first ever 5k race. She's a bit slower than me so it was a nice pace for me and she was pleased too - we came in just over 30 minutes. Then we had ice cream to celebrate!


Well done I bet she was chuffed.


----------



## O2.0

Quick one mile walk/hike this morning have to get myself presentable for a graduation party. Foot is way better than I thought it would be this morning so just going to keep plugging away


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you that is my job over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am very lucky where I live I think it's why I'm struggling to buy it will be a down grade. I don't so much mind about the house but couldn't imagine living in a town now. I've been so spoilt. I came here to hide after my separation and haven't wanted to leave.


Location location and all that…better a "bad" house in a good area. You can always do the house up (well, most of the time! We've got a couple where we live that have been bought just for the plot and will be knocked down and rebuilt). Do all you can to stay where you love being, that's what I reckon.

@Ringypie what larks! I love that  well done to your pal on her first race.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you that is my job over the next couple of days.
> 
> I am very lucky where I live I think it's why I'm struggling to buy it will be a down grade. I don't so much mind about the house but couldn't imagine living in a town now. I've been so spoilt. I came here to hide after my separation and haven't wanted to leave.


I know what you mean - we rented in our village and were lucky that a little house we could afford came on the market. Really wouldn't want to live in a town again - if anything I would prefer even more rural but we just don't have the ££


----------



## Boxer123

Up at 5:15 because of the heat. 3 mile woodland walk with the boys and then a 3 mile run. Quite happy with the pace average 9 minute miles. I hope everyone has a good Monday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice running @Boxer123 

I headed out in the mist and murk to the end of the Prom and back and accidentally did a progression run. It was more 'cos I just wanted to get home to check on Oscar than any other reason.

Have a good day all.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nice running @Boxer123
> 
> I headed out in the mist and murk to the end of the Prom and back and accidentally did a progression run. It was more 'cos I just wanted to get home to check on Oscar than any other reason.
> 
> Have a good day all.


I was out running last week it was really hot so I was bimbling. Suddenly I had an awful feeling I hadn't shut the door properly so I blasted home it's amazing how fast you can run when you want to check on pets. (Door was closed) I hope Oscar is well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe Road Runner legs  Oscar’s having a bad few days, he’s been good for quite a while though so we were due it. Vet says we need to aim for 90% good days and we’ve had a lot higher rate than that recently. Poor little boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe Road Runner legs  Oscar's having a bad few days, he's been good for quite a while though so we were due it. Vet says we need to aim for 90% good days and we've had a lot higher rate than that recently. Poor little boy.


Poor little fella it's awful isn't it. Loki had a bad week last week it's sad to watch. Give him a cuddle from us.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Up at 5:15 because of the heat. 3 mile woodland walk with the boys and then a 3 mile run. Quite happy with the pace average 9 minute miles. I hope everyone has a good Monday.


You speedy thing!! Well done!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe Road Runner legs  Oscar's having a bad few days, he's been good for quite a while though so we were due it. Vet says we need to aim for 90% good days and we've had a lot higher rate than that recently. Poor little boy.


Sending a gentle cuddle to Oscar, I hope he feels better soon xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You speedy thing!! Well done!


Unfortunately that was me hitting my peak for the day and I spent the rest of the day wanting to go back to bed.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 hope Loki is ok.
@Mrs Funkin hope Oscar is ok.

I have a plan to go out Wednesday, fingers crossed my hamstrings feel a bit better by then. No idea what I've done!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 hope Loki is ok.
> @Mrs Funkin hope Oscar is ok.
> 
> I have a plan to go out Wednesday, fingers crossed my hamstrings feel a bit better by then. No idea what I've done!


Thank you he has had a few good nights. I hope your hamstring feels better.


----------



## Boxer123

Another early start. Walked the boxers then went out for a 4 mile woodland run with some intervals. (When I do these I look like Tom Cruise running) Feeling quite rough from hay fever now.


----------



## MilleD

I _finally _got my apps to play ball and work on today's C25K.

I'm only doing 2.1 miles in the 28 minutes or so that the app takes, but I'm sticking to the intervals. Strava looks quite funny:










It does show I'm not very consistent with my speed though.


----------



## immum

Well I wasn't joking when I said that my next run would be back to snails pace! 10.28 average after last weeks 9:39! Shocking. The first half actually felt quite a decent pace I thought, but after that hill I always struggle with in the middle of the woods everything went downhill (unfortunately not literally). Legs just didn't want to go anymore. This heat is killing me already, I hate the thought that it's going to be another 3-4 months before things start to cool down. I just feel so lethargic all the time I can barely get up the stairs let alone run. Still, 5.8 miles done, I'm please I managed to do it even at that pace.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Well I wasn't joking when I said that my next run would be back to snails pace! 10.28 average after last weeks 9:39! Shocking. The first half actually felt quite a decent pace I thought, but after that hill I always struggle with in the middle of the woods everything went downhill (unfortunately not literally). Legs just didn't want to go anymore. This heat is killing me already, I hate the thought that it's going to be another 3-4 months before things start to cool down. I just feel so lethargic all the time I can barely get up the stairs let alone run. Still, 5.8 miles done, I'm please I managed to do it even at that pace.


Oh dear you sound like me I was thinking this morning I can't cope with three months of this, the hay fever and antihistamines make me so tired. Hopefully when it passes in July I'll feel more human.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well I wasn't joking when I said that my next run would be back to snails pace! 10.28 average after last weeks 9:39! Shocking. The first half actually felt quite a decent pace I thought, but after that hill I always struggle with in the middle of the woods everything went downhill (unfortunately not literally). Legs just didn't want to go anymore. This heat is killing me already, I hate the thought that it's going to be another 3-4 months before things start to cool down. I just feel so lethargic all the time I can barely get up the stairs let alone run. Still, 5.8 miles done, I'm please I managed to do it even at that pace.


But you still got out and did it so well done!! I prefer the heat - I find everything feels stiff and tight when it's cold so this weather is really suiting me!
I did just over 4 miles with club. First 3 I was delighted with as they were all sub 9.15 then a big hill on the way home slowed me down for the last mile and a bit. But what was nicer regardless of the time was I felt strong tonight which has been missing from the last few runs.
Only problem is it's treatment again on Thursday so may take a nosedive again after that


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> But you still got out and did it so well done!! I prefer the heat - I find everything feels stiff and tight when it's cold so this weather is really suiting me!
> I did just over 4 miles with club. First 3 I was delighted with as they were all sub 9.15 then a big hill on the way home slowed me down for the last mile and a bit. But what was nicer regardless of the time was I felt strong tonight which has been missing from the last few runs.
> Only problem is it's treatment again on Thursday so may take a nosedive again after that


 I hope it goes well and doesn't leave you go drained.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you he has had a few good nights. I hope your hamstring feels better.


Thanks, it's a bit weird no idea what I've done. Either too much gardening or pretending to be a prima ballerina!

Still headed out tomorrow though.


----------



## Boxer123

4,7 miles with Loki this morning I couldn't sleep to much hayfever so went out early. Currently following a sub 4 marathon training plan so this counts as my cross training day since some was walking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Five miles with a pal this morning, we set off at 7:30 - nice temperature, slight headwind…which meant the tailwind on the way home was like a little hairdryer  I’m loving running in vest and shorts again, it’s so nice to have the sun on your skin isn’t it?


----------



## Boxer123

3 sweaty miles this morning after walking the boys. Feeling very itchy now. Been pushing my speed came in just over 9 minute miles.


----------



## MilleD

Run 1 week 2 of the C25K this morning. It ups the run intervals from 60 second to 90. The first one nearly killed me!

I'm thinking, "I've trained for and run a marathon, what's wrong with me??!!". Then I realised that was nearly 20 years ago .

Only 2.24 miles. But better than nothing


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Run 1 week 2 of the C25K this morning. It ups the run intervals from 60 second to 90. The first one nearly killed me!
> 
> I'm thinking, "I've trained for and run a marathon, what's wrong with me??!!". Then I realised that was nearly 20 years ago .
> 
> Only 2.24 miles. But better than nothing


Well done it's always difficult to start again I've done it a few times. It soon comes back.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123 #RoadRunner *beep beep*

Well done @MilleD you'll be running 5k before you know it 

I went to the end of the Prom and back, very tired after a horrid sleep worrying about Oscar who yesterday pulled his claw out whilst chasing neighbour cat out of our garden :/ Talk about a blood bath! So many cream carpets, so many splodges…


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @Boxer123 #RoadRunner *beep beep*
> 
> Well done @MilleD you'll be running 5k before you know it
> 
> I went to the end of the Prom and back, very tired after a horrid sleep worrying about Oscar who yesterday pulled his claw out whilst chasing neighbour cat out of our garden :/ Talk about a blood bath! So many cream carpets, so many splodges…


Nightmare this has happened to me before I will definitely be getting dark carpets in my next house !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If I come into money I’m having oak flooring through the downstairs. We had real oak in our old house…but that was just the lounge, this would be lounge, hallway and kitchen…and many pennies. 

Maybe one day…


----------



## immum

OMG it was horrible last night. Why did the sun have to come out in the evening after being cloudy all day? It was sooo humid, the sweat was dripping off me after only a mile. It was really hard, legs had nothing, and head was starting to spin by the end. To top it all, Strava had a wobble and recorded 6.4 miles @ 9:37 pace. It definitely wasn't that fast as I was hardly more than walking most of it! And have run the exact same route twice before and it was 5.7 miles both times. How can can it be so wrong? I can understand Strava recording shorter if it loses signal, but to record longer, and by so much? Wierd.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> OMG it was horrible last night. Why did the sun have to come out in the evening after being cloudy all day? It was sooo humid, the sweat was dripping off me after only a mile. It was really hard, legs had nothing, and head was starting to spin by the end. To top it all, Strava had a wobble and recorded 6.4 miles @ 9:37 pace. It definitely wasn't that fast as I was hardly more than walking most of it! And have run the exact same route twice before and it was 5.7 miles both times. How can can it be so wrong? I can understand Strava recording shorter if it loses signal, but to record longer, and by so much? Wierd.


That is odd it's normally very accurate.


----------



## Ringypie

@Mrs Funkin i hope Oscar is ok now.

It's been a funny old week in the ringy house. Had blood test on Wednesday. Platelets said no. Too low for treatment. I was so so upset and worried - I've only had 5 treatments out of 14. This was meant to be the easier chemo, it wasn't supposed to cause me problems  I have to go back next week for another blood test to see if they have recovered enough for me to have treatment, typically this will be on the day I have family coming down who I haven't seen for 3 years. Felt awful yesterday, teary and hollowed out and cold inside like I'd never smile again. But I had a long chat to my sister in law last night, can't wait to see them all, then a really good nights sleep and my little flame was alight again this morning. A good day at work, cuddles with Ringo who trotted up the whole length of the field to see me, then a good run with running club and my smile is back.
Apparently the platelet issue is the chemo affecting my bone marrow, exercise / rest will make no difference thank goodness. I celebrated by going for my long run this evening. Did 3 miles down to running club then 5.25 with the club.
It's funny last time I did wonder if there was a problem as my legs felt very tired - this time I feel so well.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @Mrs Funkin i hope Oscar is ok now.
> 
> It's been a funny old week in the ringy house. Had blood test on Wednesday. Platelets said no. Too low for treatment. I was so so upset and worried - I've only had 5 treatments out of 14. This was meant to be the easier chemo, it wasn't supposed to cause me problems  I have to go back next week for another blood test to see if they have recovered enough for me to have treatment, typically this will be on the day I have family coming down who I haven't seen for 3 years. Felt awful yesterday, teary and hollowed out and cold inside like I'd never smile again. But I had a long chat to my sister in law last night, can't wait to see them all, then a really good nights sleep and my little flame was alight again this morning. A good day at work, cuddles with Ringo who trotted up the whole length of the field to see me, then a good run with running club and my smile is back.
> Apparently the platelet issue is the chemo affecting my bone marrow, exercise / rest will make no difference thank goodness. I celebrated by going for my long run this evening. Did 3 miles down to running club then 5.25 with the club.
> It's funny last time I did wonder if there was a problem as my legs felt very tired - this time I feel so well.


Sorry to hear that @Ringypie how rubbish. I'm glad you had a good run and can still see your family.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy. I think it’s so hard because I’m not sure anyone talks to you before chemo really about times you won’t be able to have it. With MIL they did because of the kind of cancer she had but I know my friend with ovarian cancer had the same issue you’ve had at one point. Pesky little platelets! There are some dietary theories (like increase folate intake) but I don’t know how true they are. 

I’m so glad you’ve had a good day and a good run. Seeing your family will be a tonic too, I’m sure. It’s such a long path, the treatment path, this is just an added kink. You’re amazing. Have a lovely weekend - fill it with some of your favourite things to counteract the chemo disappointment xx


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you @Mrs Funkin and @Boxer123 its just horrid. I suppose because I have been so well on it, only real side effect has been a sore mouth, I'd been lulled into a false sense of security!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you @Mrs Funkin and @Boxer123 its just horrid. I suppose because I have been so well on it, only real side effect has been a sore mouth, I'd been lulled into a false sense of security!


Your allowed to have down days on this journey. Definitely spoil yourself this weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely! 

Usual warm up, club 5k, cool down…I just can’t hold my pace and it’s so frustrating. Today was 8:29, 8:32, 8:38 then a faster bit at the end for an average 8:32 - I watched it just slow down. I guess the answer is speed work  

Be careful if you’re out running it’s warm out there! Don’t frazzle and get out early or later if you can. Happy weekend virtual running buddies xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

P.S. Oscar seems okay…now missing a claw and a fang. Still handsome though


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> P.S. Oscar seems okay…now missing a claw and a fang. Still handsome though


Of course he is handsome rogue. I'm trying to include speed work @Mrs Funkin not my favourite thing I'm a plodder but the Abingdon marathon has a strict five hour cut off.

15 miles today my pace was all over the place. I tried to hold back the first half and actually really enjoyed the last few miles. Average pace came out at 10:49. Got home and the boxer boys were still snoozing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 470344
> View attachment 470345
> View attachment 470346
> 
> 
> Of course he is handsome rogue. I'm trying to include speed work @Mrs Funkin not my favourite thing I'm a plodder but the Abingdon marathon has a strict five hour cut off.
> 
> 15 miles today my pace was all over the place. I tried to hold back the first half and actually really enjoyed the last few miles. Average pace came out at 10:49. Got home and the boxer boys were still snoozing.


Great distance and speed!! Looks so idyllic from your photos too.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Great distance and speed!! Looks so idyllic from your photos too.


It's lovely by the river I was tempted to get in for a paddle.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Out at 8am without the doggo but with a friend and meeting others half way. The friend I ran with is recovering from a pretty nasty ankle sprain which she got canicrossing! Tripped over a bramble so not dog related.

It was warm and I hadn't drank enough yesterday but definitely enjoyable. Pace not dropping off too much in the heat either


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Out at 8am without the doggo but with a friend and meeting others half way. The friend I ran with is recovering from a pretty nasty ankle sprain which she got canicrossing! Tripped over a bramble so not dog related.
> 
> It was warm and I hadn't drank enough yesterday but definitely enjoyable. Pace not dropping off too much in the heat either
> 
> View attachment 470407


Looks gorgeous well done in this heat we've been lying down all day after 7am walk.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Got a thought in my head to run a bit longer as the most I’ve done since the marathon is 6.5 miles. I was going to do it tomorrow but it’s meant to be even more toastie so I changed and did it today. Only 8.5 miles but it was enough for me as I have gardening glute injury  Was not speedy at all...but nice enough. 

After my sun cream warning, D had already gone out on his bike, I was facing, then Oscar did a poop so had to clean that up and so headed out without putting the old Piz Buin on. Tsk tsk. Thank goodness it was still early - some great racer back tan lines going on now I reckon. 

Not sure what I’ll do tomorrow as I’m working Tu, W, Th so won’t have chance to run until Friday.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Got a thought in my head to run a bit longer as the most I've done since the marathon is 6.5 miles. I was going to do it tomorrow but it's meant to be even more toastie so I changed and did it today. Only 8.5 miles but it was enough for me as I have gardening glute injury  Was not speedy at all...but nice enough.
> 
> After my sun cream warning, D had already gone out on his bike, I was facing, then Oscar did a poop so had to clean that up and so headed out without putting the old Piz Buin on. Tsk tsk. Thank goodness it was still early - some great racer back tan lines going on now I reckon.
> 
> Not sure what I'll do tomorrow as I'm working Tu, W, Th so won't have chance to run until Friday.


Well done @Mrs Funkin it is so hot I've not moved all day. Report writing boo.


----------



## MilleD

Did the second run of the second week of the C25K this morning.

Legs felt fairly tried after 30 miles cycling yesterday, but finished easily enough.

Rest day tomorrow.


----------



## O2.0

Had another good trail run/hike with Penny today, slow and steady we're getting there 

I promise there's a dog in this photo!


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> Had another good trail run/hike with Penny today, slow and steady we're getting there
> 
> I promise there's a dog in this photo!
> 
> View attachment 470432


She's very well camouflaged there!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went out about 7:30 and it was already scorching. Interestingly had a headwind both ways (usual end of the prom and back 4.2 miles)...so checked the wind graph from the weather station when I got back and it was indeed swinging direction. 

Husband had entered us into a 10k on Sunday. It’s hilly (on the South Downs) so I suspect if I can do it in 65 minutes it will be a miracle! I don’t like races, or hills hahahaha...*demented laugh* 

No running for me now until Friday as I’m working...unless I have a REALLY bad day and need to get out after work. Which is entirely possible


----------



## immum

I had high hopes of a good run yesterday, but I should have known better! Legs were working really well on the bike both Saturday and Sunday, so managed to equal best average speed on Saturday and smash it on Sunday. Really pleased with that. So I thought things are looking up and should be a good run. Ha. Even though it was cooler last night with a lovely breeze, I'd already decided to do a slightly shorter run. Well legs were fine, but I just couldn't breathe. Couldn't seem to get enough air in so was gasping like a stuck fish the whole run. Really annoyed, if it's not one thing it's another. I was aiming for 4.5 miles ish but got home and it was 5, pace was 9:18, which is very fast for me, no idea how that happened! No wonder I couldn't breathe. Looking forward to the weather changing later in the week.


----------



## Boxer123

Great work everyone. 4.5 miles with Loki this morning. Have spent the rest of the day full of hayfever. How you feeling @Ringypie ?


----------



## diefenbaker

Did the Cheddar Challenge at the weekend. Half-marathon on Sunday was a killer. Hot and hilly. Took 4 hours. Some nutcases did full marathon distance !!


----------



## MilleD

diefenbaker said:


> Did the Cheddar Challenge at the weekend. Half-marathon on Sunday was a killer. Hot and hilly. Took 4 hours. Some nutcases did full marathon distance !!


Bit warm for that sort of distance!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out earlier but according to Strava it didn't exist. Coped with the Strava fail much better than last time it happened!

Think I did about 2.5 miles but that was plenty. I was a sweaty mess.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a day I had, I was three people today - me, a maternity assistant and a vaccination midwife...home and no running. One more day to go and then four days off. Hurrah! Except for the race....less hurrah


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 470558
> View attachment 470559
> View attachment 470560
> Great work everyone. 4.5 miles with Loki this morning. Have spent the rest of the day full of hayfever. How you feeling @Ringypie ?


Aw thank you for thinking of me!
I'm doing ok. Had my bloods retested yesterday and thank goodness they are ok so treatment tomorrow morning.
Went out with running club last night, it was just beautiful up on the moors. I know you all think I'm nuts but I do prefer running when it's hot and last night was perfect, sunny and lovely with a gentle breeze. We did 4.5 miles not very quickly for 2 reasons - we ended up with the slower group joining our group as their leader wasn't around and we came across a lady who had been dumped by her horse so we stopped to help.
Can't wait for treatment to be over tomorrow as my brother and his family are coming down and staying nearby. We haven't seen them for about 3 years and I am a excited. I've been so desperate to see them especially since my diagnosis - my brother was all ready to come down but with Covid we couldn't risk it. I think there are going to be a lot of happy tears and Ringy is going to have to do some pony rides!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thinking of you this morning Ringy, at least you have an awesome visit to look forward to  Ringo will be brilliant at pony rides I’m sure. 

Big loves xx


----------



## Boxer123

I hope you have a lovely time with them @Ringypie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Finally a run! Absolutely chucking down, so bad that when we got home we went in through the garage and stripped off! Sodden. Five miles with husband - poor thing having to run at my pace 

Couple of doofuses…










Hope you're feeling okay @Ringypie Xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Finally a run! Absolutely chucking down, so bad that when we got home we went in through the garage and stripped off! Sodden. Five miles with husband - poor thing having to run at my pace
> 
> Couple of doofuses…
> 
> View attachment 470710
> 
> 
> Hope you're feeling okay @Ringypie Xx


Well done this week has not happened for me hayfever has absolutely drained me. Finally slept last night getting asthma under control hopefully can run tomorrow.


----------



## immum

Wet run for me too last night! Only heavy drizzle here, but helped to cool things down a bit. It was still too hot though, but it was lovely being swiped across the legs by the wet long grass and rapeseed. Only a shortish one as it was a bit late, 5 miles, pace ok too, not as fast as recently (but I don't believe those anyway) but still under 10min/mile


----------



## Boxer123

Finally got out for a run 3 miles fast. I have a 10 miler planned with a friend tomorrow. This week has really knocked me hayfever and work has been a bit stressful. Hopefully I can get back to training this week. This is why I started my plan early knew I’d have tricky weeks. Have a lovely weekend everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with a girl I know but am not friends with IYKWIM but she's friends with my best running pal. Anyway, the girl I know has been so injured for ages, she's finally running again and wanted to do a 5k today. She's usually much much faster than me but currently isn't allowed to run faster than 10 min miles, so my job was to reign the pair of them in. I wanted to run slower today than I normally do on a Saturday due to the race tomorrow….it was good, we did 31:45, so nice running at that pace instead of flogging myself at 8:40s


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you managed to get out @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So glad you managed to get out @Boxer123


10 hours sleep last night I needed that !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run with a girl I know but am not friends with IYKWIM but she's friends with my best running pal. Anyway, the girl I know has been so injured for ages, she's finally running again and wanted to do a 5k today. She's usually much much faster than me but currently isn't allowed to run faster than 10 min miles, so my job was to reign the pair of them in. I wanted to run slower today than I normally do on a Saturday due to the race tomorrow….it was good, we did 31:45, so nice running at that pace instead of flogging myself at 8:40s
> 
> View attachment 470814


Good luck for tomorrow!!

im having a super weekend with my brother and sister in law and two gorgeous nieces. There hasn't been any time for a proper run as we've been having lovely days out. Today we went up to Haytor and my youngest niece kept wanting to race me which was fun and we ran all the way up the hill to the car (probably the best part of half a mile!). 
Hope everyone is having an equally lovely weekend.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just been out in the rain with friends and dogs, it was lovely. I think I'm going to buy myself a pair of shorts and give them a go.

3.4 miles but a slowish pace as we stopped for a dip in the pond, well the dogs did 

I don't tend to pause my watch so I can get an overall time.

Have a good day everyone, it's just starting to get sunny again here x


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles with a friend today it was a bit like day of the triffids down the river. Luckily the rain held off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooof! That was a tough 10k! Glad I wore trail shoes even though my left Achilles is currently complaining about that.

I'm rubbish at uphills, not good on trails and downhill running isn't my forte either, so really it wasn't a race that played to my strengths  I was the slowest of our car and the only one not to go under the hour (husband did 44 minutes, I did just under 66). Saw some nice cows and sheep, lovely views over the South Downs too. I've included the hill profile so you can see I did make my way up a hill for two miles @Ringypie (had to walk some though!).

















Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin looks like a good run hope your Achilles mends soon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooof! That was a tough 10k! Glad I wore trail shoes even though my left Achilles is currently complaining about that.
> 
> I'm rubbish at uphills, not good on trails and downhill running isn't my forte either, so really it wasn't a race that played to my strengths  I was the slowest of our car and the only one not to go under the hour (husband did 44 minutes, I did just under 66). Saw some nice cows and sheep, lovely views over the South Downs too. I've included the hill profile so you can see I did make my way up a hill for two miles @Ringypie (had to walk some though!).
> 
> View attachment 470868
> View attachment 470869
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy xx


Well done, that was hilly! Some of my friend's competed Beachy Head last year, I have no idea how they did it!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Well done, that was hilly! Some of my friend's competed Beachy Head last year, I have no idea how they did it!


I ran beachy head enjoyed the first half, cried and vomited my way around the second half.


----------



## immum

Great run @Mrs Funkin, looks tough I would have had to walk all of that hill


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh husband will probably get a prize sent, he was 1st in his AG  Cool. There were only just under 300 finishers but you've got to be in it to win it, right?

Thanks everyone, I did indeed walk up some of the first hills @immum two miles upwards is not what I am built for. Much too fat for lugging myself up hills at a run.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ooof! That was a tough 10k! Glad I wore trail shoes even though my left Achilles is currently complaining about that.
> 
> I'm rubbish at uphills, not good on trails and downhill running isn't my forte either, so really it wasn't a race that played to my strengths  I was the slowest of our car and the only one not to go under the hour (husband did 44 minutes, I did just under 66). Saw some nice cows and sheep, lovely views over the South Downs too. I've included the hill profile so you can see I did make my way up a hill for two miles @Ringypie (had to walk some though!).
> 
> View attachment 470868
> View attachment 470869
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy xx


Ohhh that looks like fun!! And nice that you get the uphill out of the way in the first half then a lovely downhill most of the way home!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There was one bit where we ran down a steep little bit into a dip, through the kissing gate and then up up up under really low trees. All I could think was poor tall husband! Clearly didn’t affect him that much to run so well though. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I thought about running this morning but my left Achilles still felt a bit grumbly after wearing trail shoes yesterday so I’ve been sensible. Work tomorrow, so will run on Wednesday morning, hopefully. Legs are a bit achy now though...keep thinking about getting a massage gun. Might have to. Anyone got one?


----------



## O2.0

Mrs Funkin said:


> keep thinking about getting a massage gun. Might have to. Anyone got one?


No idea what that is but I'm intrigued! Might use it on my foot.

I'm officially a coach  
For years the cross country coach, who I've known for over 20 years, has asked me to help with XC. I've always said no because my daughter plays volleyball and VB and XC are the same season and I won't miss her games. Anyway, daughter (and son) graduated Friday which means I have officially run out of excuses and I'm now the girls XC coach. They're a super group and it makes me so happy to see the younger generation learning to love running. 
5K this morning with the kids. I did NOT do the hill workout afterwards  Okay, let me clarify. I did one hill to demonstrate proper form to the newbies, and then died  
Foot is still not behaving but as long as it continues to not hurt while I'm actually running I'll just live with it. Both kids had to get a meningitis vaccine before college which was a whopping $300 each and until I know how much of that insurance will cover, no one is allowed to get sick or injured for any reason. Darned American healthcare....


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I thought about running this morning but my left Achilles still felt a bit grumbly after wearing trail shoes yesterday so I've been sensible. Work tomorrow, so will run on Wednesday morning, hopefully. Legs are a bit achy now though...keep thinking about getting a massage gun. Might have to. Anyone got one?


I've got one. It's bloody brilliant for getting into tight deep knots. Only paid about £60 for it as it was on offer.

Edit. The one I bought is currently £40 for Prime day if you have Amazon Prime.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> No idea what that is but I'm intrigued! Might use it on my foot.
> 
> I'm officially a coach
> For years the cross country coach, who I've known for over 20 years, has asked me to help with XC. I've always said no because my daughter plays volleyball and VB and XC are the same season and I won't miss her games. Anyway, daughter (and son) graduated Friday which means I have officially run out of excuses and I'm now the girls XC coach. They're a super group and it makes me so happy to see the younger generation learning to love running.
> 5K this morning with the kids. I did NOT do the hill workout afterwards  Okay, let me clarify. I did one hill to demonstrate proper form to the newbies, and then died
> Foot is still not behaving but as long as it continues to not hurt while I'm actually running I'll just live with it. Both kids had to get a meningitis vaccine before college which was a whopping $300 each and until I know how much of that insurance will cover, no one is allowed to get sick or injured for any reason. Darned American healthcare....


Sounds like a good opportunity @O2.0 is that a morning commitment how often do they train ?


----------



## Boxer123

7.2 miles today. 3.6 with Loki down the river then another 3.6 to take the car for its MOT. Also walked Sox bit tired now.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like a good opportunity @O2.0 is that a morning commitment how often do they train ?


Right now it's mostly mornings, once school starts back up it will be afternoons. 
Over the summer we do 3 days a week, after school it will be 4 days a week and some meets on Saturdays. 
Penny may be able to come to practices too


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Right now it's mostly mornings, once school starts back up it will be afternoons.
> Over the summer we do 3 days a week, after school it will be 4 days a week and some meets on Saturdays.
> Penny may be able to come to practices too


The kids will love that


----------



## Ringypie

It was supposed to be a speed work session with the club tonight. I really didn’t fancy it after treatment on Thursday followed by a busy weekend so I went with the slower group and had a nice 3.75 mile trot. It’s amazing it’s almost a year since I was doing all those crazy challenges, 100k in 5 days. How life can change. Still at least I can still run.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was supposed to be a speed work session with the club tonight. I really didn't fancy it after treatment on Thursday followed by a busy weekend so I went with the slower group and had a nice 3.75 mile trot. It's amazing it's almost a year since I was doing all those crazy challenges, 100k in 5 days. How life can change. Still at least I can still run.


Your getting back there @Ringypie soon be doing crazy runs again.


----------



## Boxer123

Some disappointing news my end my marathon has been cancelled, I’ve found another at Dorney lake a few weeks earlier so will do that instead. Sick of Covid.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Your getting back there @Ringypie soon be doing crazy runs again.


I don't know… it felt like it was going well but now I feel like it's going backwards!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Some disappointing news my end my marathon has been cancelled, I've found another at Dorney lake a few weeks earlier so will do that instead. Sick of Covid.


Oh no I'm so disappointed for you. I agree, completely fed up and had enough of covid!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no I'm so disappointed for you. I agree, completely fed up and had enough of covid!


You can't look forward to anything incase it gets cancelled. I'm seeing the numbers going up and thinking umm will next winter be just as horrible. Grumpy this evening. Lucky I have boxer snugs.


----------



## O2.0

Oh I'm so sorry @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry @Boxer123


Good job I started my plan early as I'll be running 3 weeks earlier. It's ok an evening of Loki snuggles are helping my grumps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Was that Abingdon @Boxer123 ? What a shame. By the looks of it it just wasn't financially viable.

@O2.0 good work on the coaching, I'd have loved a passionate xc coach as a youngster. WTG. 

oooh @MilleD husband says he got a gun for £37 on Prime day...should arrive tomorrow. I'll test it on his quads first 

Looking forward to my run in the morning...though I've possibly had a drink or three in Ebonycat's memory, so I can't say it will be speedy.

Look after each other xx


----------



## Boxer123

Oh @Mrs Funkin i just read your thread about Ebonycat such sad news


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin i just read your thread about Ebonycat such sad news


I did too it's so so sad. This last 18 months just seem to have been so hard and cruel.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Isn’t it? I’m too sad for words really. One of the most awful VMs I’ve ever received. I was a snivelling mess at work. My eyes are now so so “boggy”, just having a coffee then will go for a run with my pal. I’ve canned fat club this morning, not in the mood for it.


----------



## Boxer123

Don't blame you @Mrs Funkin. An old work friend of mine died suddenly a few weeks ago she was 39. I'm feeling very sad about this. I'm trying to focus and do some mindfulness I spend a lot of time worrying about my future or beating myself up about the past. I want to focus on now. I'm in a good place enjoying life with my boys and am trying to focus on that.


----------



## MilleD

It is so sad about ebonycat.

I think my anger at the injustice of the world may have helped my run this morning though.

Only 2 miles but slowly upping the running time. 

Taken a days flex from work as my heart isn't in it and going to a garden centre with my youngest sister. I don't garden so not sure why but that's what she wanted to do


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just did six miles, at my old faithful pace (10:27 m/m). It is a beautiful morning and reminds me to be thankful for all the small things around me.


----------



## immum

I also just read the news about Ebonycat. So sad, she was so brave and strong.
Lovely evening last night, warm but a cool breeze. Felt slightly better than of late so managed 6.3 miles at just under 10 min/mile pace. Pleased with that. If I could just stop feeling sick when I run it would be a lot better. It's not bad, just slightly queasy, but has been going on for weeks now, I don't know why. I try to drink plenty on running days so I don't think it's dehydration. Just lately it feels like there's always something stopping me running comfortably!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out this evening with my running partner!










This angel had his halo on tonight.

Needed a bit if headspace as work continues to be a bit frantic so OH sent me out.

5k at reasonable pace and a bit further up the hill that I'm trying to make to the top without walking, I aim for 20 more paces that my last attempt.

According to Strava I'm the local legend but thats because no one else is stupid enough to want to run up it!


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone, some good running!

There is a race down here which is out around Haytor. After our day out there at the weekend I decided I really wanted to do it (although I may regret it as the race is called the Haytor Heller!). Sadly the race is a sellout but I put a begging post on the Facebook page in case anyone couldn’t do it and a lovely lady replied offering me her place. My running buddy loves it when I do that sort of thing as I’m now on the hunt for a space for her


----------



## Boxer123

4.1 miles this morning I’m sleepy tired today.


----------



## O2.0

5K with the kiddos then another mile on the trails with Penny. It's looking like storms rolling in so it's naptime for us now!


----------



## MilleD

Oof.

Done the first run of week 4 of the C25K this morning. Massive jump in the time actually spent running. Upped the distance from 1.9 ish miles to over 2.7 miles for the half hour or so (including the walking breaks) and the walking breaks are getting much shorter compared to the running.

Just about managed to do the 5 minute running parts even though I thought I was going to be sick at one point 

Don't fancy doing it again, but will have to, possibly not until Monday though as got a 30 mile bike ride on Sunday.

This running malarkey is hard work when carrying some extra weight :Meh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds like you're doing brilliantly @MilleD - and speedy too! Won't be long before you're running the whole 5k 

I did actually go out for 5k (very gentle, at my favourite pace of 10:30s haha) with husband. My left Achilles/leg/heel is a bit sore but I needed to go for a trot.

Hope it's not raining on everyone…we got a bit soggy this morning.


----------



## MilleD

Don't damage yourself @Mrs Funkin !

My OH was supposed to go out today too, said it was raining though in Holmes Chapel where he is. It isn't here (Stafford), but if it was, I still would have gone out, not used it as an excuse like he did


----------



## immum

Well done @MilleD you're nearly there!
Was hoping for some rain last but was not to be! It was very humid though. Felt ok to start with but struggled after the first couple of miles, I just can't deal with this heat and humidity, and it's not even hot! 5 miles done @ just under 10 min miles again, pleased with the pace, just wish I could enjoy it a bit more.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today. Funeral for my friend live streamed so I was up at 5 to walk the dogs and get my work visits in before. I then went out with Loki for a walk and to take a breather.


----------



## O2.0

Oh I'm sorry @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'm sorry @Boxer123


Thank you today has been a very sad day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry @Boxer123  I hope you are feeling okay xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So sorry @Boxer123  I hope you are feeling okay xx


Thank you it's been a watery eye day. So young and such a waste.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 hugs and thoughts from us.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 hugs and thoughts from us.


Thank you


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 471153
> No running for me today. Funeral for my friend live streamed so I was up at 5 to walk the dogs and get my work visits in before. I then went out with Loki for a walk and to take a breather.


I'm so sorry sending a big hug xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Summer Trails 7 mile race for me tonight. Oh gosh it was so tough!









I think I would have preferred hills…. These were steps which really hurt my knees. Still I got round in under an hour and a half. Then cried my eyes out as soon as I'd finished with such a mix of emotions, joy at being able to race, hurt because it just feels so tough now. It's so bittersweet!
It was absolutely beautiful when I could look at the scenery rather than my feet. Beautiful little coves and blue blue sea.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey! Steps? You mad woman  Well done, you are as awesome as always Ringy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey! Steps? You mad woman  Well done, you are as awesome as always Ringy.


Had I known what I was letting myself in for I may well not have done it!! I'm glad I did it for the experience but I think I will stick to hills!
Speaking of hills I managed to double book us this weekend and tomorrow we are doing the Burrator Horseshoe which is a fell race… now wondering how sensible that was! I expect to be hobbling along at the back probably finishing in the last 10!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flippity Nora, you ARE a mad woman! You’re going to need a chocklit orange post race, that’s for sure! Go well xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flippity Nora, you ARE a mad woman! You're going to need a chocklit orange post race, that's for sure! Go well xx


I feel a bit restored after a shower, a bacon sandwich (we didn't have anything else in the house we could cook in 10 minutes when we got home - bad planning!!) and the most wonderful cup of tea while Flint purred on my lap!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Summer Trails 7 mile race for me tonight. Oh gosh it was so tough!
> View attachment 471180
> 
> 
> I think I would have preferred hills…. These were steps which really hurt my knees. Still I got round in under an hour and a half. Then cried my eyes out as soon as I'd finished with such a mix of emotions, joy at being able to race, hurt because it just feels so tough now. It's so bittersweet!
> It was absolutely beautiful when I could look at the scenery rather than my feet. Beautiful little coves and blue blue sea.


Great job Ringy glad you got your sarnie and flint cuddles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have fun Ringy  

I just tried to run. Did 45 seconds, came home. Probably won’t try now until Wednesday - don’t want to make it worse than it already is. Most pesky. 

So if you could all get out there with a smile on your face in this lovely sunshine, that would be great  Ta!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have fun Ringy
> 
> I just tried to run. Did 45 seconds, came home. Probably won't try now until Wednesday - don't want to make it worse than it already is. Most pesky.
> 
> So if you could all get out there with a smile on your face in this lovely sunshine, that would be great  Ta!


Oh no! I hope you feel better soon. I shall do tonight's run for you although the weather looks a bit iffy down here so it might be in the rain!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh thanks  

I’ve been running enough years to know that these things disappear as suddenly as they happen - but it’s so frustrating isn’t it? I’d go for a walk but even that would be too much for me today. It’s okay I’ll do some chores and some gardening and maybe drink some gin later - for medicinal purposes, clearly


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh thanks
> 
> I've been running enough years to know that these things disappear as suddenly as they happen - but it's so frustrating isn't it? I'd go for a walk but even that would be too much for me today. It's okay I'll do some chores and some gardening and maybe drink some gin later - for medicinal purposes, clearly


It is frustrating and disappointing when you are normally an active person. I hope you still manage to enjoy your weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear that @Mrs Funkin. Hopefully you'll be back on the move soon. I'm having a duvet day today as much as I can with boxers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I'm being a busy bee and trying to not let it irritate me...much!  Hope you are okay @Boxer123 be kind to yourself xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm being a busy bee and trying to not let it irritate me...much!  Hope you are okay @Boxer123 be kind to yourself xx


We are having a nice day watched two films, done some gardening and managed a few house jobs.


----------



## Ringypie

I did it!! The uphills were not pretty especially climbing Sheepstor but even on tired legs it was better than the steps yesterday. I just lack any power going up hills - even worse than when I first started running. Damn those platelets! It was so beautiful up there though with views across Dartmoor. Then a wonderful long run down off the moor, a splash through a stream then back into the village (which was featured on the film War Horse).
No medals today but we did get a buff!


----------



## Ringypie

@Mrs Funkin this is for you from yesterday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So smiley  I love it. 

How'd you get on today? Hope your legs haven't fallen out with you.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So smiley  I love it.
> 
> How'd you get on today? Hope your legs haven't fallen out with you.


It was awesome but tough - I did a post a bit higher up with a pic of my buff. Hopefully there will be some good photos from tonight's run too - I did a big smile and wave at the photographer.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice - great work Ringy  

(My PF alerts have gone a bit mad, going into junk, need to sort that out)


----------



## Boxer123

That looks so lovely @Ringypie what a beautiful place to run.


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I did it!! The uphills were not pretty especially climbing Sheepstor but even on tired legs it was better than the steps yesterday. I just lack any power going up hills - even worse than when I first started running. Damn those platelets! It was so beautiful up there though with views across Dartmoor. Then a wonderful long run down off the moor, a splash through a stream then back into the village (which was featured on the film War Horse).
> No medals today but we did get a buff!
> View attachment 471225


"Wet bit" very succinct


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> "Wet bit" very succinct


It meant you have to run through a knee deep ford at the end. Which would have been nice to wash the mud off if the moor had been really boggy but it was dry yesterday.
How lucky we were with the weather! It was glorious up there yesterday, today it's very wet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Can’t help myself. Went for a slow 5k…honestly. I’m so stupid but I just needed to get out. It is a beautiful morning though, so it was good to get out even if my leg is hacked off with me.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Can't help myself. Went for a slow 5k…honestly. I'm so stupid but I just needed to get out. It is a beautiful morning though, so it was good to get out even if my leg is hacked off with me.


Oh @Mrs Funkin naughties. I was supposed to do a long one but didn't have it in me. Then my music ran out and my hair wouldn't stay in its bun. So five miles and I came home. It's grey and dull here going to stick a film on and write some reports.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Can't help myself. Went for a slow 5k…honestly. I'm so stupid but I just needed to get out. It is a beautiful morning though, so it was good to get out even if my leg is hacked off with me.


Naughty Mrs F!
It's our running club breakfast run this morning. It's pouring with rain and blowing a gale and for a change I'm being sensible! I've just turned up for the breakfast


----------



## MissKittyKat

We are going out for lunch with OHs mum so went out running earlier with friends so I could prepare myself!

Was a nice lovely flat run and even managed to chat as I plodded rather than being unable to breathe and first mile just over 10mins so happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know I know, I was just so fed up. Two days at work now so no running. I’m glad I got out though as the weather has taken a turn for the worse. It’s looking most gloomy.


----------



## Ringypie

What better thing to do on a wet Sunday than buy some new running shoes  the same as the ones I am currently using but a colour I’ve been lusting after. Not that I need them yet but they are selling off old stock and are reduced!
Oh and I’ve just signed hubby and I up for another fell race!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh mega envy, Ringy, my shoes are just never reduced. They always used to be, then I'd buy a few pairs at a time. What colour did you get?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh mega envy, Ringy, my shoes are just never reduced. They always used to be, then I'd buy a few pairs at a time. What colour did you get?


I've had the page open on my phone for weeks in the hope that they would reduce them once this year's edition was released. These are the ones I've gone for - they match Ringoberry's scarf.








I've gone a bit mad on fell races too… it's hubby's birthday on 30 July and I've signed us up for another race. Happy birthday hubby  (I did ask him!).


----------



## MilleD

I've failed miserably with the motivation this morning.

Did just under 30 miles on the bike yesterday at 14.9 mph average which is a fair old lick and decided that I couldn't be bothered with this morning's run.

Now I'm regretting it as I'm in the office tomorrow for the first time in ages so might not have time to run before.

Grrrr.


----------



## O2.0

Feeling rather frustrated enguin
Was all set for a nice 4 miles on the trails on Saturday, but first I took Bates out for a quick morning potter before Penny and I headed out for the longer run. All I did was walk up a hill, pause, turn to look at a flower, and my back "zinged" and then my right leg went completely and I had to grab a tree to keep from going down. Stood there for about a minute waiting to get feeling back in my leg, somehow managed to hobble back to the house, and OH managed to get me in the bed before the worst of it hit  It's taken until this morning to be able to get on and off the toilet without help! 
I've thrown my back out many times, I have scoliosis, rode horses competitively and have old injuries from that, so I know about back pain, but this one scared me. I'm on the mend, off to the chiro today, but after a couple weeks of feeling pretty good, foot feeling a little better, this has really taken the wind out of my sails. 

Enough moaning though! Onwards and upwards!


----------



## MilleD

MilleD said:


> I've failed miserably with the motivation this morning.
> 
> Did just under 30 miles on the bike yesterday at 14.9 mph average which is a fair old lick and decided that I couldn't be bothered with this morning's run.
> 
> Now I'm regretting it as I'm in the office tomorrow for the first time in ages so might not have time to run before.
> 
> Grrrr.


Hmm, having been up and down the stairs a few times today, I think it's good I didn't go. My knee ligaments don't feel right at all, the biking did make it twinge quite a bit but I'm good at ignoring it.

Unfortunately it might be time to start looking at ACL reconstruction surgery if I can't find some decent supports.


----------



## MilleD

O2.0 said:


> Feeling rather frustrated enguin
> Was all set for a nice 4 miles on the trails on Saturday, but first I took Bates out for a quick morning potter before Penny and I headed out for the longer run. All I did was walk up a hill, pause, turn to look at a flower, and my back "zinged" and then my right leg went completely and I had to grab a tree to keep from going down. Stood there for about a minute waiting to get feeling back in my leg, somehow managed to hobble back to the house, and OH managed to get me in the bed before the worst of it hit  It's taken until this morning to be able to get on and off the toilet without help!
> I've thrown my back out many times, I have scoliosis, rode horses competitively and have old injuries from that, so I know about back pain, but this one scared me. I'm on the mend, off to the chiro today, but after a couple weeks of feeling pretty good, foot feeling a little better, this has really taken the wind out of my sails.
> 
> Enough moaning though! Onwards and upwards!


Hope the pain goes soon and you are back on your feet properly x


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Feeling rather frustrated enguin
> Was all set for a nice 4 miles on the trails on Saturday, but first I took Bates out for a quick morning potter before Penny and I headed out for the longer run. All I did was walk up a hill, pause, turn to look at a flower, and my back "zinged" and then my right leg went completely and I had to grab a tree to keep from going down. Stood there for about a minute waiting to get feeling back in my leg, somehow managed to hobble back to the house, and OH managed to get me in the bed before the worst of it hit  It's taken until this morning to be able to get on and off the toilet without help!
> I've thrown my back out many times, I have scoliosis, rode horses competitively and have old injuries from that, so I know about back pain, but this one scared me. I'm on the mend, off to the chiro today, but after a couple weeks of feeling pretty good, foot feeling a little better, this has really taken the wind out of my sails.
> 
> Enough moaning though! Onwards and upwards!





MilleD said:


> Hmm, having been up and down the stairs a few times today, I think it's good I didn't go. My knee ligaments don't feel right at all, the biking did make it twinge quite a bit but I'm good at ignoring it.
> 
> Unfortunately it might be time to start looking at ACL reconstruction surgery if I can't find some decent supports.


Ouch I hope you both feel better. @O2.0 i had images of Penny carrying you down the trail.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I've failed miserably with the motivation this morning.
> 
> Did just under 30 miles on the bike yesterday at 14.9 mph average which is a fair old lick and decided that I couldn't be bothered with this morning's run.
> 
> Now I'm regretting it as I'm in the office tomorrow for the first time in ages so might not have time to run before.
> 
> Grrrr.


Wow that's a great speed and distance!! I couldn't go as far or as fast even on my electric bike!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Feeling rather frustrated enguin
> Was all set for a nice 4 miles on the trails on Saturday, but first I took Bates out for a quick morning potter before Penny and I headed out for the longer run. All I did was walk up a hill, pause, turn to look at a flower, and my back "zinged" and then my right leg went completely and I had to grab a tree to keep from going down. Stood there for about a minute waiting to get feeling back in my leg, somehow managed to hobble back to the house, and OH managed to get me in the bed before the worst of it hit  It's taken until this morning to be able to get on and off the toilet without help!
> I've thrown my back out many times, I have scoliosis, rode horses competitively and have old injuries from that, so I know about back pain, but this one scared me. I'm on the mend, off to the chiro today, but after a couple weeks of feeling pretty good, foot feeling a little better, this has really taken the wind out of my sails.
> 
> Enough moaning though! Onwards and upwards!


That sounds horrific! I hope you are on the mend soon and not in too much pain.


----------



## O2.0

Back from the chiro, he did something that made my butt feel like it was on fire, but I'm a lot better. The good news, he did say running is not causing my problems which was really good to hear. That helped my morale more than anything. 
Back on Wednesday and I can walk gently as much as I want.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping Nora @O2.0 and @MilleD - don't go causing yourselves any more mischief!

That sudden back pain is so awful, I remember hurting mine doing a water birth - it literally nearly made me vomit in the pool the pain was so awful.

I do hope you are both on the mend very soon.


----------



## Boxer123

An early start 3.2 miles with Loki. A walk with Sox then 2.7 miles to get the car. Although I struggle getting up at 5am once I'm up I love the early runs. No cars on the road, everyone's curtains closed still snoozing whilst myself and loki have the world to ourselves. Added a picture of Sox looking most handsome.


----------



## immum

Hope you are on the mend soon @O2.0 and @MilleD.
What a difference a few degrees makes! Much cooler last night and a very light patchy drizzle. Felt quite good for the whole run (well apart from the horrible hill in the middle of the woods!) and felt like a reasonable pace too, so was looking forward to seeing what Strava recorded. 6.8 miles @ 9.06 pace! Blatantly not true! It was our usual 6.3 mile route and I couldn't run that fast if my life depended on it! Pleased with the run but disappointed I don't have an accurate record of it.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Hope you are on the mend soon @O2.0 and @MilleD.
> What a difference a few degrees makes! Much cooler last night and a very light patchy drizzle. Felt quite good for the whole run (well apart from the horrible hill in the middle of the woods!) and felt like a reasonable pace too, so was looking forward to seeing what Strava recorded. 6.8 miles @ 9.06 pace! Blatantly not true! It was our usual 6.3 mile route and I couldn't run that fast if my life depended on it! Pleased with the run but disappointed I don't have an accurate record of it.


Are you sure strava is wrong? Are you using the app on your phone or a watch? Could you check the time when you start and finish and compare it to the time on Strava? Anyone you could run with to check the accuracy?


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Are you sure strava is wrong? Are you using the app on your phone or a watch? Could you check the time when you start and finish and compare it to the time on Strava? Anyone you could run with to check the accuracy?


Yes I'm pretty sure it's Strava unfortunately. I use it on my phone. We've run that route many times and it's always around 6.2-6.4 miles, and I've checked it on plotaroute. Hubby has a fitbit versa and always records a couple of 10ths of a mile less than me, but the fitbit sometimes takes a little while to start recording. Not sure what he got last night as he hasn't checked it yet.
Found this wierd bit on my recording which is probably the culprit, but why? I definitely didn't run round like a headless chicken on that section!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Yes I'm pretty sure it's Strava unfortunately. I use it on my phone. We've run that route many times and it's always around 6.2-6.4 miles, and I've checked it on plotaroute. Hubby has a fitbit versa and always records a couple of 10ths of a mile less than me, but the fitbit sometimes takes a little while to start recording. Not sure what he got last night as he hasn't checked it yet.
> Found this wierd bit on my recording which is probably the culprit, but why? I definitely didn't run round like a headless chicken on that section!
> View attachment 471392


It's odd how it does that sometimes.


----------



## Ringypie

Just under 4.5 miles for me tonight. I kept one of the ladies from running club company doing more of a run walk which was really nice as we got to chat. I thought the better of pushing myself too much after the weekend and what we have planned for next weekend!
Next weekend is Hope24, a 24 hour relay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@immum methinks you are underestimating yourself 

I've just bought myself two new Panache sports bras...they are usually £40 each but just got a funky patterned one for £20 on John Lewis...so I bought two as I had a £30 voucher from one of my colleagues I looked after last year, so two Panache bras for £10 is most pleasing. Can't believe they had my size still. Hurrah!

I've been good and not run since the 5k on Sunday morning. I might try in the morning. We will see. I've got to go to Fat Club though, even though I've been terrible! Must face the Scales of Dooooooooom.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> @immum methinks you are underestimating yourself
> 
> I've just bought myself two new Panache sports bras...they are usually £40 each but just got a funky patterned one for £20 on John Lewis...so I bought two as I had a £30 voucher from one of my colleagues I looked after last year, so two Panache bras for £10 is most pleasing. Can't believe they had my size still. Hurrah!
> 
> I've been good and not run since the 5k on Sunday morning. I might try in the morning. We will see. I've got to go to Fat Club though, even though I've been terrible! Must face the Scales of Dooooooooom.


Ohhh nothing like a sports bra bargain!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @immum methinks you are underestimating yourself
> 
> I've just bought myself two new Panache sports bras...they are usually £40 each but just got a funky patterned one for £20 on John Lewis...so I bought two as I had a £30 voucher from one of my colleagues I looked after last year, so two Panache bras for £10 is most pleasing. Can't believe they had my size still. Hurrah!
> 
> I've been good and not run since the 5k on Sunday morning. I might try in the morning. We will see. I've got to go to Fat Club though, even though I've been terrible! Must face the Scales of Dooooooooom.


Just had a look as I'm desperate for a new one. They have my size too, Whoop 

Thanks for mentioning


----------



## Boxer123

4:4 miles this morning with my little friend. Sun came out for 30 seconds.


----------



## MilleD

Run 2 of week 4 of the couch to 5k this morning.

After football beer.

:Meh


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh super @MissKittyKat  Newly really supported boobs all round then!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @MilleD I remember doing a parkrun once when I'd been drinking until 4am. As I was running I kept thinking I could smell drink…it was, of course, me. Black sambuca shots were not a good idea…!

So I share your pain.


----------



## O2.0

No running yet but clocked a good 5K up back and forth at XC practice today, up and down some hills too. Uphill feels really good strangely. 
Tried a few steps of jogging on the flat, cushioned track, back said absolutely no, but back to the chiro this afternoon so onwards and upwards! 
Also managed to walk Penny last night on a short route, her off leash. So she's happier too


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha @MilleD I remember doing a parkrun once when I'd been drinking until 4am. As I was running I kept thinking I could smell drink…it was, of course, me. Black sambuca shots were not a good idea…!
> 
> So I share your pain.


I think our Sunday morning run may get cancelled this week as our Saturday friends BBQ now has added football, not that I'm interested but it may be a bit rude if I leave at 8pm!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm off now until 13th July. I normally would run every day but I think my niggle might put paid to that...however I do have lots of lovely things planned, with much drinking and eating and drinking...I will try my best to do some damage limitation but I'm refusing to not go out and eat and drink when all my pals are going. 

I am going to be sensible and if my leg is too sore to run, I will do the four mile walk to the end of the Prom and back each day instead. Got to do something to burn off some of the naughty things, hahaha.


----------



## Boxer123

Beautiful run this morning but slow due to crazy growing plants and grass.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lovely to see your face @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 471484
> View attachment 471485
> View attachment 471486
> View attachment 471487
> Beautiful run this morning but slow due to crazy growing plants and grass.


That looks idyllic!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Much too much to eat and drink yesterday…good job I got out the door for an end of the Prom and back little trot. My leg felt so much better. Walked a couple of miles to the pub and a friend’s house too and it still felt okay. Not sure if I’ll run this morning or not. Maybe I should…hmmm…


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Much too much to eat and drink yesterday…good job I got out the door for an end of the Prom and back little trot. My leg felt so much better. Walked a couple of miles to the pub and a friend's house too and it still felt okay. Not sure if I'll run this morning or not. Maybe I should…hmmm…


That's good sounds like a nice day. Take it steady if you do run, would hate for you to hurt it again.


----------



## Boxer123

Take it slowly @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It was a lovely day Ringy - but Oscar wasn’t a fan of being on his own for so long. It’s been 15 months since he’s not had us for that long…we’ve a busy few days ahead as well. 

Really slow three miles with husband this morning, only to the Pier, then home…and once I beeped three miles I stopped and walked home. Three was plenty today. I am taking it very gently. As in 10:50 min/mile today…just tootling along


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went shopping in Brighton. Clothes shopping and me are not friends  Which probably explains why most of my clothes come from Sainsbugs and have cats on them…

Not sure I’ll have time to run in the morning, will see what time I wake up. If not, so be it. 

Walked a lot of steps today, leg has held up remarkably well which I’m pleased about.


----------



## Guest

Been off the forum for a bit, but popped on to ask a question about Kenzie so thought I'd check in here.

Still plodding away! I'm up to week 5 of the C25K (making amazingly slow progress) which is 2x 3-minute runs and 2x 5-minute runs. At the moment the 5-minute runs are killing me every time, but I know in time it will get easier!


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Been off the forum for a bit, but popped on to ask a question about Kenzie so thought I'd check in here.
> 
> Still plodding away! I'm up to week 5 of the C25K (making amazingly slow progress) which is 2x 3-minute runs and 2x 5-minute runs. At the moment the 5-minute runs are killing me every time, but I know in time it will get easier!


It really does get easier, I always thought the same. Last weekend I ran 4 miles, reasonably flat and at an ok (for me pace). This is after 3 years. I've learnt over this time that if you are consistent and just keep going one day it will all slot in to place 

PS: dont try to run fast x


----------



## Boxer123

16.1 miles this morning muggy it was. Still overgrown everywhere which slows me down. Now my marathon has moved to the start of October I'm starting to wonder if I should have a crack at the 50 miler end of October? Any thoughts ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 471617
> View attachment 471618
> View attachment 471619
> View attachment 471620
> 16.1 miles this morning muggy it was. Still overgrown everywhere which slows me down. Now my marathon has moved to the start of October I'm starting to wonder if I should have a crack at the 50 miler end of October? Any thoughts ?


Go for it!! Plenty of time to train!


----------



## Ringypie

I'm at Hope24! Just done my first lap now waiting while the rest of my team do their laps before I go again!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Go for it!! Plenty of time to train!


This is what I'm thinking but is it stupid I don't know I suppose I'll only know when I'm 30 miles in.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> This is what I'm thinking but is it stupid I don't know I suppose I'll only know when I'm 30 miles in.


I'm sure you could do it!!


----------



## Ringypie

That’s lap 2 completed! Went better than lap 1! 10 miles so far now having a nice cuppa and some cake (I made a chocolate orange loaf).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm sure you could do it!!


 It's hard to say pooping myself?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's lap 2 completed! Went better than lap 1! 10 miles so far now having a nice cuppa and some cake (I made a chocolate orange loaf).


Well done how many laps are you in for? Cake sounds amazing!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow @Boxer123 great run 

@Ringypie hope it's all going well, keep on running!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another 4.5miles this morning. It was very lush in the woods so we either got wet from the rain, all the water in the ferns (which are head height) or sweating. It is so humid.

My calf gave up at the end so I've done some stretches and will keep trying to do during the day.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done how many laps are you in for? Cake sounds amazing!


I've done 5 laps, 25 miles. Was hoping for one more but the rain has been absolutely torrential. Currently stuck in the gazebo can't even pack up the tent as it's so so wet!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've done 5 laps, 25 miles. Was hoping for one more but the rain has been absolutely torrential. Currently stuck in the gazebo can't even pack up the tent as it's so so wet!


Wow well done you. You will sleep well tonight.


----------



## Ringypie

The organisers have pulled the plug no more runners allowed out due to the weather which I think is the right decision!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I've done 5 laps, 25 miles. Was hoping for one more but the rain has been absolutely torrential. Currently stuck in the gazebo can't even pack up the tent as it's so so wet!


Impressive! Not nice when the weather is awful!


----------



## MilleD

I've done the first run of week 5 of the C25K this morning.

3 runs of 5 minutes each. This week is the first week that all three runs are different, the next one is 2 runs of 8 minutes and the 3rd is onto a straight 20 minutes, which seems like a bit of a jump!

Felt ok, knee is just about holding up.

One of my sisters is doing a Wolf Run today. She is terrified about the mudsucker part of it. It won't help that it just threw it down with rain !!

The Wolf Run Photo Gallery


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> I've done the first run of week 5 of the C25K this morning.
> 
> 3 runs of 5 minutes each. This week is the first week that all three runs are different, the next one is 2 runs of 8 minutes and the 3rd is onto a straight 20 minutes, which seems like a bit of a jump!
> 
> Felt ok, knee is just about holding up.
> 
> One of my sisters is doing a Wolf Run today. She is terrified about the mudsucker part of it. It won't help that it just threw it down with rain !!
> 
> The Wolf Run Photo Gallery


That looks intense !


----------



## Ringypie

Eventually braved the rain to shove our stuff in the car and come home - will go back this afternoon to take the tent down. Typically it’s now stopped raining 
I am really pleased that I managed to do 25 miles (although it was at a snails pace!) but a bit disappointed we didn’t get to do our final lap which we could do as the whole team which would have brought me up to 30 miles.
I really enjoyed it and also liked how it was nothing to do with speed, people were just out to go as far as they could not as fast.
It has made me think though…. I really would like to do a little ultra next year…. It would be the ideal time as we have 2 marathons booked in so would just mean maintaining the fitness and stretching out the distance a little more!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Eventually braved the rain to shove our stuff in the car and come home - will go back this afternoon to take the tent down. Typically it's now stopped raining
> I am really pleased that I managed to do 25 miles (although it was at a snails pace!) but a bit disappointed we didn't get to do our final lap which we could do as the whole team which would have brought me up to 30 miles.
> I really enjoyed it and also liked how it was nothing to do with speed, people were just out to go as far as they could not as fast.
> It has made me think though…. I really would like to do a little ultra next year…. It would be the ideal time as we have 2 marathons booked in so would just mean maintaining the fitness and stretching out the distance a little more!


I bet you have some excellent ultras your way.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I bet you have some excellent ultras your way.


There are some pretty interesting ones.
I'd like to do this one but I'm not sure it would class as an ultra… more a baby ultra as it's 28.5 miles.
https://www.purplegeckoevents.co.uk/saints-way


----------



## O2.0

Do the 50 miler @Boxer123 ! If nothing else you'll enjoy training for it 

I don't know if I'll ever do another ultra, right now I can't even do 4 miles without injuring myself. 
On the good side, chiro seems to have fixed my foot, it feels better than it has in years. 
On the impatient side, I still can't put on underwear without holding on to something because of my back, it's so much better but I'm really impatient to get back on the trails!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> There are some pretty interesting ones.
> I'd like to do this one but I'm not sure it would class as an ultra… more a baby ultra as it's 28.5 miles.
> https://www.purplegeckoevents.co.uk/saints-way


Anything over 26.2 miles is an ultra. It looks lovely.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Do the 50 miler @Boxer123 ! If nothing else you'll enjoy training for it
> 
> I don't know if I'll ever do another ultra, right now I can't even do 4 miles without injuring myself.
> On the good side, chiro seems to have fixed my foot, it feels better than it has in years.
> On the impatient side, I still can't put on underwear without holding on to something because of my back, it's so much better but I'm really impatient to get back on the trails!


I would enjoy the training I think the six week summer break gives me time. Go steady with your back they are buggers to fix.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little run for me this morning. My leg didn't like running a bit faster unfortunately, which is a bit annoying.

Well done @Ringypie - pesky rain though. Hope you've dried out now!


----------



## Boxer123

Have you seen a physio @Mrs Funkin ? I had ultrasound on my foot a few years ago sorted me out.


----------



## Boxer123

So technically it's only 47 miles so that's easier 
https://www.gobeyondchallenge.com/ultra-marathons/thames-trot-ultra/


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Little run for me this morning. My leg didn't like running a bit faster unfortunately, which is a bit annoying.
> 
> Well done @Ringypie - pesky rain though. Hope you've dried out now!


Frustrating about your leg, really hope it mends soon.
We managed to get the tent down in the dry this afternoon. Thank goodness! It's still a bit damp round the edges but better than trying to pack it away in a monsoon.
Just had a look at the results. There were 7 female teams and my running club came first, second and third (with my team being third). So proud of us all! Especially the small team which was only 2 ladies who did 19 laps between them.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Frustrating about your leg, really hope it mends soon.
> We managed to get the tent down in the dry this afternoon. Thank goodness! It's still a bit damp round the edges but better than trying to pack it away in a monsoon.
> Just had a look at the results. There were 7 female teams and my running club came first, second and third (with my team being third). So proud of us all! Especially the small team which was only 2 ladies who did 19 laps between them.


Well done to you all. I hope Flint is handing out the snuggles tonight.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> So technically it's only 47 miles so that's easier
> https://www.gobeyondchallenge.com/ultra-marathons/thames-trot-ultra/


That looks good! Is the timing quite tight towards the end? (Compared to the one I shared which gives 10.5 hours to do 28 miles!)


----------



## Boxer123

Does Flint have his own Instagram account? He really should.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done to you all. I hope Flint is handing out the snuggles tonight.


If only! He was in his sunroom (the porch) until the next lot of rain started so he's gone up to the heated bed. Which is perhaps a good thing as my legs are so achy I feel like I need to keep moving them gently. As lovely as a Flint hot water bottle is, he doesn't like fidgety laps.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That looks good! Is the timing quite tight towards the end? (Compared to the one I shared which gives 10.5 hours to do 28 miles!)


It's 11 hours so will be tight for me.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Does Flint have his own Instagram account? He really should.


He doesn't - I'm a bit useless at managing that sort of thing! I'm ok with Facebook but I barely know what I'm doing on Instagram and I get confused by people's names on there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 @Ringypie its fine, it will heal…just annoying. You know how it is.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Boxer123 @Ringypie its fine, it will heal…just annoying. You know how it is.


I do my go to is always to try and run it off


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s only a fortnight, I need more patience!


----------



## Boxer123

Should have been up running early but was to sleepy so no run today crazy work schedule. Need to get out of bed tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If you need a rest, you need it Boxer. Tomorrow is another day 

I am actually being sensible and not running this morning. Every now and again I’m sensible…


----------



## MilleD

I love that you guys are upset by NOT running.

Me, not so much yet. Still too heavy to enjoy the feeling yet. Working on it, but it's slow going.

The two 8 minute segments tomorrow will be interesting.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I love that you guys are upset by NOT running.
> 
> Me, not so much yet. Still too heavy to enjoy the feeling yet. Working on it, but it's slow going.
> 
> The two 8 minute segments tomorrow will be interesting.


You'll get there - you are doing amazingly, just don't give up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I wish I could pop up to you and run your eight minutes x two with you, it’s one of my favourite things running with people going C25k 

Injury and missing running is a funny thing. When you’re first injured you miss it so much, then after a bit you get used to not running and enjoy not running. Hehe.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I wish I could pop up to you and run your eight minutes x two with you, it's one of my favourite things running with people going C25k
> 
> Injury and missing running is a funny thing. When you're first injured you miss it so much, then after a bit you get used to not running and enjoy not running. Hehe.


For me being too unwell to run was just awful - a few times on club nights when it was awful our hubby tried to cheer me up by pointing out we didn't have to run in gales and torrential rain…. I'd have given anything to be able to be running again even in that!


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I wish I could pop up to you and run your eight minutes x two with you, it's one of my favourite things running with people going C25k


That would be fun!!

I'd go nice and slow for you too  :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> For me being too unwell to run was just awful - a few times on club nights when it was awful our hubby tried to cheer me up by pointing out we didn't have to run in gales and torrential rain…. I'd have given anything to be able to be running again even in that!


I think your level of general fitness from the running definitely helped you through though, so although you missed it, it was good that you had been doing it to miss it, if that even makes sense?

And your drive to get back to it was huge too. Again pushing you from both a physical and mental point of view. You are an inspiration you know x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly that @MilleD


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I think your level of general fitness from the running definitely helped you through though, so although you missed it, it was good that you had been doing it to miss it, if that even makes sense?
> 
> And your drive to get back to it was huge too. Again pushing you from both a physical and mental point of view. You are an inspiration you know x


It definitely did - they were surprised by how quickly I got over the first lot of chemo and healed from my op so it does go to show how worthwhile exercise is!
I just love it though - even today when my legs are not my friends I am still looking forward to my next run and feeling a lot happier about the 15 miler I have in August. It's not going to be fast but I now feel like I will be able to complete it!


----------



## Ringypie

@O2.0 and @Boxer123 (and anyone else who has done au ultra….) please could you have a look at these cutoff times and let me know what you think? I have a crazy idea….


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> @O2.0 and @Boxer123 (and anyone else who has done au ultra….) please could you have a look at these cutoff times and let me know what you think? I have a crazy idea….
> View attachment 471778


Those are really generous cut off times, either that or the course is brutal


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Those are really generous cut off times, either that or the course is brutal


That's what I thought… you could do it at a very brisk walk almost…. So if someone (me for example…) was to do it at a steady run walk it should be achievable shouldn't it?


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> That's what I thought… you could do it at a very brisk walk almost…. So if someone (me for example…) was to do it at a steady run walk it should be achievable shouldn't it?


It's only a couple of miles more than a marathon and they are doable easily in that time (she says.... )

It's not some sort of fell run is it? Makes my knees ache just thinking about those


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> It's only a couple of miles more than a marathon and they are doable easily in that time (she says.... )
> 
> It's not some sort of fell run is it? Makes my knees ache just thinking about those


It's from Padstow to Fowey so across Cornwall!
 We have 3 fell races coming up although they are on Dartmoor so not perhaps as extreme as some, they are part of the Dartmoor Fell Race series. I shan't be going at great speed, just bumbling along toward the rear enjoying the scenery!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> *It's from Padstow to Fowey so across Cornwall!*
> We have 3 fell races coming up although they are on Dartmoor so not perhaps as extreme as some, they are part of the Dartmoor Fell Race series. I shan't be going at great speed, just bumbling along toward the rear enjoying the scenery!


You don't fancy the Ricochet version then?


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> You don't fancy the Ricochet version then?


Perhaps next year!!  You could do it with me!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie I think those cut off times are doable. Even at 17 min per mile which is more than I do on anything longer than 10km.

My friend has just done the Rat Race Man v Coast and forgot how hilly Cornwall is do something to best in mind x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Talking about ultras finally found what going to do next year!

Our local hospice do a walk every year along the Pilgrims Way in Kent but now allow it to be run too. There are three levels but there's a group of us who are going to do the longest distance down to Dover Castle. 35 miles but as it's aimed at everyone there are no cut off times. Though sure they keep an eye on everyone.

As it's a fair bit of your North Downs there will be hills x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie I think those cut off times are doable. Even at 17 min per mile which is more than I do on anything longer than 10km.
> 
> My friend has just done the Rat Race Man v Coast and forgot how hilly Cornwall is do something to best in mind x


I'm on the edge of Dartmoor - if I'm not running up a hill then I'm running down one! This is one of our recent runs!








I just need to take it easy up the hills and enjoy the downhills.

We've entered!!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Talking about ultras finally found what going to do next year!
> 
> Our local hospice do a walk every year along the Pilgrims Way in Kent but now allow it to be run too. There are three levels but there's a group of us who are going to do the longest distance down to Dover Castle. 35 miles but as it's aimed at everyone there are no cut off times. Though sure they keep an eye on everyone.
> 
> As it's a fair bit of your North Downs there will be hills x


That sounds amazing! What a lovely thing to have to aim for.


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Perhaps next year!!  You could do it with me!


Now THAT would be something to work towards!! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah you’re a mad lot. I must confess I don’t “get” the Ultra thing…marathon is plenty for me


----------



## O2.0

@Ringypie that definitely sounds very doable to me, that's a slow walk/jog. The last ultra I did had a 4 hour cut off for the first 25K and it was in the mountains, I made it with only 15 minutes to spare and a ton of people didn't and were highly pissed about it too. They were not expecting some of those climbs.

Short 2 miles walking for me but we were on the trails at least. It got hot fast, Penny even panted in a couple of spots


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah you're a mad lot. I must confess I don't "get" the Ultra thing…marathon is plenty for me


I suppose for me it's a couple of things…. To celebrate still being here a year on from diagnosis. I really enjoyed the event I did at the weekend with no pressure to be trying to run as fast as I can, to be able to walk when I feel like it rather than knowing I used to be able to run a half in around 2 hours and be upset that I can't any more.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Now THAT would be something to work towards!! :Shamefullyembarrased


I'm up for it if you are!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I get that Ringy. I think it’s a mindset shift, isn’t it? I’m always disappointed if I need to walk…which is why I was pleased with myself when I did run/walk the virtual marathon last year as I allowed myself to do something I wouldn’t usually - giving myself permission to do it from the outset changed the whole experience for me. I know that for most ultra runners, building in walking is just what you do. I’ve crewed for a friend on a 100 mile race and know he just had to keep moving forwards.

Maybe one day…

Husband feels the same about Ironman. He always just (ha! I say “just”) wanted to go as fast as he could, he was never lured by the Double or Triple or Deca (!!!)…thank goodness! The 10-11 hours is bad enough to get through as a spectator (and he’s speedy).


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I get that Ringy. I think it's a mindset shift, isn't it? I'm always disappointed if I need to walk…which is why I was pleased with myself when I did run/walk the virtual marathon last year as I allowed myself to do something I wouldn't usually - giving myself permission to do it from the outset changed the whole experience for me. I know that for most ultra runners, building in walking is just what you do. I've crewed for a friend on a 100 mile race and know he just had to keep moving forwards.
> 
> Maybe one day…
> 
> Husband feels the same about Ironman. He always just (ha! I say "just") wanted to go as fast as he could, he was never lured by the Double or Triple or Deca (!!!)…thank goodness! The 10-11 hours is bad enough to get through as a spectator (and he's speedy).


Absolutely and that's what I've been struggling with - I want to be running as far and as fast as I was this time last year but I physically can't do the speed I used to and I can't run up hills like I used to. So doing the kind of races I used to do is hard emotionally. I am grateful I can still run but it's horrid to not have what I used to have.
Still if I can get through the rest of the year keeping it going slowly hopefully next year it'll come back quicker!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I suppose for me it's a couple of things…. To celebrate still being here a year on from diagnosis. I really enjoyed the event I did at the weekend with no pressure to be trying to run as fast as I can, to be able to walk when I feel like it rather than knowing I used to be able to run a half in around 2 hours and be upset that I can't any more.


When I was training for the London marathon I did the Stafford half as part of it. Did it with my sister and REALLY wanted to get under 2 hours. I dragged her round (literally in some bits!) and we did it in 1:58. I'm still fairly amazed at that achievement. Dragging her round 26.2 miles was a little more tricky.

Now she's doing ironman and I'm fat and doing C25K. How things change. Injury/illness is a bastard.


----------



## MilleD

However, I did do my 2 x 8 minutes this morning. Even though it was raining and a bit windy.

Quite proud that I managed to keep going. My pacing is all over the shop, I suppose some could be caused by GPS loss as I run under trees and the M6...

My second 8 minutes looks like an ECG trace  The fastest blip is where the GPS catches up as I come under the motorway, makes me look speedy :Hilarious


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I'm up for it if you are!


Hmm, I wonder....


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie it looks doable but I bet it's brutal. I love ultras and trail runs as they are more relaxed and friendly. I've learned to add little walk breaks.


----------



## immum

Gosh everyone all this talk of ultra's! I could barely get round my 5 miles last week! The sun came out again and it was so muggy, my legs had nothing in them.
No running for me this week as daughter has tested positive so we are having to self isolate until Friday. Bit strange as 10 days is up on Wednesday but NHS is saying Friday. I'm already tearing my hair out! I never look forward to running these days but as said above, it's funny that now I can't go I really want to! And obviously when I can go again I won't want to. I just hope none of the rest of us show symptoms and have to isolate for longer.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> However, I did do my 2 x 8 minutes this morning. Even though it was raining and a bit windy.
> 
> Quite proud that I managed to keep going. My pacing is all over the shop, I suppose some could be caused by GPS loss as I run under trees and the M6...
> 
> My second 8 minutes looks like an ECG trace  The fastest blip is where the GPS catches up as I come under the motorway, makes me look speedy :Hilarious
> 
> View attachment 471807


That's great well done really pleased for you! You've got this!!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Gosh everyone all this talk of ultra's! I could barely get round my 5 miles last week! The sun came out again and it was so muggy, my legs had nothing in them.
> No running for me this week as daughter has tested positive so we are having to self isolate until Friday. Bit strange as 10 days is up on Wednesday but NHS is saying Friday. I'm already tearing my hair out! I never look forward to running these days but as said above, it's funny that now I can't go I really want to! And obviously when I can go again I won't want to. I just hope none of the rest of us show symptoms and have to isolate for longer.


I hope your daughter is ok and that no one else comes down with it!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> @Ringypie it looks doable but I bet it's brutal. I love ultras and trail runs as they are more relaxed and friendly. I've learned to add little walk breaks.


There will be many walk breaks!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> There will be many walk breaks!!


And snack breaks ! Very important.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've not run again today, so hopefully I'll be able to tomorrow morning. I really hope so. I'm a bit sad about it.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not run again today, so hopefully I'll be able to tomorrow morning. I really hope so. I'm a bit sad about it.


Oh no are you still in pain ?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've not run again today, so hopefully I'll be able to tomorrow morning. I really hope so. I'm a bit sad about it.


Everything crossed for you for tomorrow!

Ive been out with club this evening. It went surprisingly well considering what we did at the weekend. 3.7 miles, the last half mile was uphill so switched off my strava and we all agreed to walk as pretty much our whole group had done Hope at the weekend


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no are you still in pain ?


I don't know. I think not and then I try to walk downstairs with that leg as the first leg (IYKWIM) and it feels sore. I'm going to get the massage gun out soon...!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I don't know. I think not and then I try to walk downstairs with that leg as the first leg (IYKWIM) and it feels sore. I'm going to get the massage gun out soon...!


I had that with shin splints years ago was ok until I hit stairs. Would also go after I'd warmed up. Very irritating a good sports massage may help.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. Four miles of misery :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it was so windy too!

I’ve got a normal massage booked for tomorrow, I can’t tolerate sports massage at all. My masseur is a runner and knows my calves can barely stand to be touched…I think tomorrow will be worse than normal! 

Oh how I wish I’d never done that flipping race. Ggrrrrr. 

Never mind, on the plus side, fresh air and Vit D is all good.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm. Four miles of misery :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious it was so windy too!
> 
> I've got a normal massage booked for tomorrow, I can't tolerate sports massage at all. My masseur is a runner and knows my calves can barely stand to be touched…I think tomorrow will be worse than normal!
> 
> Oh how I wish I'd never done that flipping race. Ggrrrrr.
> 
> Never mind, on the plus side, fresh air and Vit D is all good.


Oh no is it still bad? I hope the massage gives you some relief - what a nuisance it is!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My leg is most odd, it was sore when running but then has been fine walking on it today, so I’ve no idea. I think I might use my massage gun on it before I run next time. So looking forward to my massage tomorrow.

It’ll get there. I’m just impatient I know that. When I had my cyst on the base of my brain/brain stem diagnosed, I ran eight parkruns in two years, that’s all the running I did. I came out the other side of that, so I reckon this will be a doddle compared to that


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My leg is most odd, it was sore when running but then has been fine walking on it today, so I've no idea. I think I might use my massage gun on it before I run next time. So looking forward to my massage tomorrow.
> 
> It'll get there. I'm just impatient I know that. When I had my cyst on the base of my brain/brain stem diagnosed, I ran eight parkruns in two years, that's all the running I did. I came out the other side of that, so I reckon this will be a doddle compared to that


If it's not hurting when you walk that's good it sounds like you might just need a few more days rest. I prescribe;

Chocolate 
Duvet 
Oscar woo cuddles


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> My leg is most odd, it was sore when running but then has been fine walking on it today, so I've no idea. I think I might use my massage gun on it before I run next time. So looking forward to my massage tomorrow.
> 
> It'll get there. I'm just impatient I know that. When I had my cyst on the base of my brain/brain stem diagnosed, I ran eight parkruns in two years, that's all the running I did. I came out the other side of that, so I reckon this will be a doddle compared to that


Oooh Mrs F you've been through it haven't you! 
I agree with @Boxer123 chocolate, duvet and Oscar cuddles are guaranteed to make it better.
Flint is crossing his eyes for you too!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awwww Flint in a box  He's so brilliant, I honestly love him. Thank you


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oooh Mrs F you've been through it haven't you!
> I agree with @Boxer123 chocolate, duvet and Oscar cuddles are guaranteed to make it better.
> Flint is crossing his eyes for you too!
> View attachment 471904


----------



## Boxer123

I've managed to get out the last three days. Loki spotted what he thought was the jeepers creepers truck today and it took us 15 minutes to get past.


----------



## MilleD

A full 20 minutes running this morning with a walk either side.

AGAIN on football beer - you'd think I'd learn.... 

Actually did a shorter distance, think I was going slower so I would last  Looks like I hover around 10 mins a mile. Not going to break any records


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> A full 20 minutes running this morning with a walk either side.
> 
> AGAIN on football beer - you'd think I'd learn....
> 
> Actually did a shorter distance, think I was going slower so I would last  Looks like I hover around 10 mins a mile. Not going to break any records
> 
> View attachment 471921


Perhaps you need the football beer for carbs ?


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> Perhaps you need the football beer for carbs ?


Yeah, carb loading - that's what I was doing 

The programme goes back to splits for the first two runs then up to 25 mins. I assume it works. Never got this far in the programme before...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @MilleD  and @Boxer123 too.

I ran four miles this morning, much more comfy than yesterday - I did the massage gun on it before I went out, might have helped I guess. Will walk with a pal tomorrow as planned, no run. Mustn't get carried away.

Oh and after mention of my brain thing last night I thought I'd post my MRI pic, it's really cool:










The cyst is the bright area at the bottom…I had a few "passing out" issues, most memorably whilst inserting a catheter into a lady in labour…


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> The cyst is the bright area at the bottom…I had a few "passing out" issues, most memorably whilst inserting a catheter into a lady in labour…


Eek no wonder that was memorable.

The eyeballs look weird!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great stuff @MilleD  and @Boxer123 too.
> 
> I ran four miles this morning, much more comfy than yesterday - I did the massage gun on it before I went out, might have helped I guess. Will walk with a pal tomorrow as planned, no run. Mustn't get carried away.
> 
> Oh and after mention of my brain thing last night I thought I'd post my MRI pic, it's really cool:
> 
> View attachment 471938
> 
> 
> The cyst is the bright area at the bottom…I had a few "passing out" issues, most memorably whilst inserting a catheter into a lady in labour…


It looks like a frog did they remove the cyst ? How scary.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope, it’s just there growing…because it is next to my brain stem they are leaving it be until it needs to be done. Hopefully it will never need to be! 

The unexpected collapses are what stopped me running. It freaked me out that I’d be out, for example, in Richmond Park and collapse, fall into a ditch and not be found. So I stopped. Then all of a sudden one morning I decided I was fed up with it ruling my life and started running again. Don’t know why.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, it's just there growing…because it is next to my brain stem they are leaving it be until it needs to be done. Hopefully it will never need to be!
> 
> The unexpected collapses are what stopped me running. It freaked me out that I'd be out, for example, in Richmond Park and collapse, fall into a ditch and not be found. So I stopped. Then all of a sudden one morning I decided I was fed up with it ruling my life and started running again. Don't know why.


Scary stuff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nah. It’s fine. It’s got to be. I just ignore it. I’m really just a medical wreck


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah. It's fine. It's got to be. I just ignore it. I'm really just a medical wreck


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> A full 20 minutes running this morning with a walk either side.
> 
> AGAIN on football beer - you'd think I'd learn....
> 
> Actually did a shorter distance, think I was going slower so I would last  Looks like I hover around 10 mins a mile. Not going to break any records
> 
> View attachment 471921


That's awesome though, well done!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, it's just there growing…because it is next to my brain stem they are leaving it be until it needs to be done. Hopefully it will never need to be!
> 
> The unexpected collapses are what stopped me running. It freaked me out that I'd be out, for example, in Richmond Park and collapse, fall into a ditch and not be found. So I stopped. Then all of a sudden one morning I decided I was fed up with it ruling my life and started running again. Don't know why.


Gosh how scary!! I hope the horrid thing doesn't grow any more! Glad you got out for a run today without any problems.


----------



## MissKittyKat

MilleD said:


> A full 20 minutes running this morning with a walk either side.
> 
> AGAIN on football beer - you'd think I'd learn....
> 
> Actually did a shorter distance, think I was going slower so I would last  Looks like I hover around 10 mins a mile. Not going to break any records
> 
> View attachment 471921


Amazing, I can only dream of that if I'm road running. Trails are generally slower. It's the getting out though which is the best bit x



Mrs Funkin said:


> Great stuff @MilleD  and @Boxer123 too.
> 
> I ran four miles this morning, much more comfy than yesterday - I did the massage gun on it before I went out, might have helped I guess. Will walk with a pal tomorrow as planned, no run. Mustn't get carried away.
> 
> Oh and after mention of my brain thing last night I thought I'd post my MRI pic, it's really cool:
> 
> View attachment 471938
> 
> 
> The cyst is the bright area at the bottom…I had a few "passing out" issues, most memorably whilst inserting a catheter into a lady in labour…


As a bit of a Science geek, that's cool. I have the XRays of both my broken wrists and one day I will get them made it to proper wall art!

3.6 miles tonight. Slow and steady with, golf course (the open is about to start), sea and fields all in the mix. It was a very uplifting evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I was sort of dreading my leg this morning after running four miles yesterday and walking another five or so but it feels okay I’m pleased to report. I’m not running this morning (though I should to burn off some of yesterday’s consumption!) but will walk with a pal and run tomorrow. It’s a beautiful day here today, hope it’s sunny with you all.


----------



## MilleD

I've woken with pain below my knee cap this morning. On the knee _without _the cruciate ligament injury  Hurts particularly going up and down the stairs.

I'm wondering if wearing the brace on the dodgy knee is making me compensate somehow.

Going to try not wearing it tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s annoying  I know our bodies are trying to help by over compensating but *gggrrrr* - hope it feels better without the support.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's annoying  I know our bodies are trying to help by over compensating but *gggrrrr* - hope it feels better without the support.


Or I'll end up in a heap on the floor


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I was sort of dreading my leg this morning after running four miles yesterday and walking another five or so but it feels okay I'm pleased to report. I'm not running this morning (though I should to burn off some of yesterday's consumption!) but will walk with a pal and run tomorrow. It's a beautiful day here today, hope it's sunny with you all.


That's great news!! I hope that means you are mended.
It's wet here, I hope it will dry off for this evening - it's running club.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Ringy, will still take it super carefully for a while yet though.

@MilleD that would be sub-optimal, try not to


----------



## immum

So I've been a bit naughty this evening and left isolation 6 hours early to go for a run! Just had to get out. Really enjoyed it for the first couple of miles, then just got too hot. Thought I was going to pass out on the last mile, my head was all woolly, don't think I drank enough today. It was still good to get out though and I feel better for doing it. 5.1 miles and the pace was decent, 9:48 min miles.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> So I've been a bit naughty this evening and left isolation 6 hours early to go for a run! Just had to get out. Really enjoyed it for the first couple of miles, then just got too hot. Thought I was going to pass out on the last mile, my head was all woolly, don't think I drank enough today. It was still good to get out though and I feel better for doing it. 5.1 miles and the pace was decent, 9:48 min miles.


Speedy


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> So I've been a bit naughty this evening and left isolation 6 hours early to go for a run! Just had to get out. Really enjoyed it for the first couple of miles, then just got too hot. Thought I was going to pass out on the last mile, my head was all woolly, don't think I drank enough today. It was still good to get out though and I feel better for doing it. 5.1 miles and the pace was decent, 9:48 min miles.


Ooh well done you speedy thing!

I've lumbered round our club social run this evening having a lovely chat. My legs were so heavy on the hills again - damn this chemo!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh well done you speedy thing!
> 
> I've lumbered round our club social run this evening having a lovely chat. My legs were so heavy on the hills again - damn this chemo!


How much longer have you got @Ringypie ? I think your doing amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How much longer have you got @Ringypie ? I think your doing amazing.


8 more sessions  it's supposed to finish in December but if it keeps being delayed who knows (I was delayed again this week due to low platelets - back next week to try again).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 8 more sessions  it's supposed to finish in December but if it keeps being delayed who knows (I was delayed again this week due to low platelets - back next week to try again).


Ah that's rubbish how frustrating. Fingers crossed for next week.


----------



## MissKittyKat

MilleD said:


> I've woken with pain below my knee cap this morning. On the knee _without _the cruciate ligament injury  Hurts particularly going up and down the stairs.
> 
> I'm wondering if wearing the brace on the dodgy knee is making me compensate somehow.
> 
> Going to try not wearing it tomorrow.


One of our canicrossers had a lot of trouble with her knee, sound like a similar place. It was her IT band. Warming up, stretches and strength exercises did the trick x.

I'm not say it is that but it could be x


----------



## Boxer123

A slow 7 miles today my body just wasn’t up for it. Disappointing but what can you do. I think a bacon sarnie and a movie are in order. (Please don’t tell the vegan half of my brain.)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running for me…I was an assistant by driving husband a few miles to meet our pal to do the second half of her 20 miles with her, collecting her hubby and taking him home after he did the first ten. 

I might try again in the morning…


----------



## MilleD

MissKittyKat said:


> One of our canicrossers had a lot of trouble with her knee, sound like a similar place. It was her IT band. Warming up, stretches and strength exercises did the trick x.
> 
> I'm not say it is that but it could be x


From what I've read (who knows if it's right) IT band causes pain further towards the outside of the knee and this is more the inside. I've stretched properly today and iced it a few times.

Ran 2.9 miles in the first week 6 Run this morning, didn't use the knee support and the dodgy knee was ok I think.

Still quite a bit of pain in my "good" one. The 40km mountain bike ride tomorrow will be interesting....


----------



## Ringypie

I did 15 miles in the pouring rain this morning. My longest run since everything went to hell this time last year. Trying to adapt to a new way of running and making myself slow down and run/walk the hills so I can do the distance without being wiped out!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I did 15 miles in the pouring rain this morning. My longest run since everything went to hell this time last year. Trying to adapt to a new way of running and making myself slow down and run/walk the hills so I can do the distance without being wiped out!


Well done fab mileage.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done fab mileage.


Thank you I feel I earned my bacon sarnie!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great mileage Ringy! Well done 

I did a km warm up, then my club 5k, then a km cool down…then walked home. Leg felt the best it’s felt in a while, thank goodness. We shall see tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great mileage Ringy! Well done
> 
> I did a km warm up, then my club 5k, then a km cool down…then walked home. Leg felt the best it's felt in a while, thank goodness. We shall see tomorrow.


Glad your on the mend @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 Im not sure I am, so I shall be taking it steady!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie as always, just amazing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Four miles this morning - I can’t believe how much fitness I've lost. My right quad is sore now from the old over compensating for left Achilles thing. Ah well. Back to work tomorrow so enforced day off. On the bright side my left leg/Achilles feels a lot better. 

Now then, where’s my massage gun…


----------



## MilleD

Day off for me today after the 40km mountain bike yesterday (I had some lovely coral coloured trainers that matched my bike, which are now brown ), should be good for tomorrow morning.

So for once, no running on football beer


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Four miles this morning - I can't believe how much fitness I've lost. My right quad is sore now from the old over compensating for left Achilles thing. Ah well. Back to work tomorrow so enforced day off. On the bright side my left leg/Achilles feels a lot better.
> 
> Now then, where's my massage gun…


Your fitness will come back - great news that your Achilles is feeling better. Compensating aches are so annoying aren't they! Hope you are properly mended soon.


----------



## immum

Great run @Ringypie!
Struggled as usual tonight, too humid and legs had nothing. I might have overdone it a bit at the weekend though, after running Friday we did our usual 10 miles bike ride Saturday and Sunday, then running again today. It's no different to what I'd normally do, but after over a week of doing nothing it might have been a bit much. Still, 5 miles done at under 10 min mile pace, and I feel so much better for doing it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're going so well @immum - hope you have a parkrun near you, then you can show off your speedy legs on a Saturday morning


----------



## O2.0

Wow @Mrs Funkin that MRI is super cool and crazy too! I'm so glad you're okay!

Awesome mileage @Ringypie 

Did my first walk/jog since hurting my back and so far so good!!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done everyone I've got another busy work week making it hard to get out. Didn't get up early enough today but managed a couple of miles with Loki. Summer holidays need to arrive! How's the coaching going @O2.0 ?


----------



## MilleD

Week 6 run 2 this morning for me. Forgot to have a drink of water before I went which was a bit daft, but it was a least not as warm as it has been.

My "good" knee is still very painful. Was trying to analyse what was going on as I was running and I don't know if the perceived (?) instability in the bad knee is causing me to run with my feet slightly wider apart and the good knee is collapsing inwards slightly so is being stressed on the inside of the joint. I know my inner calf and inner hamstring/quad areas are very tight when I've finished. Got the massage gun out, giving them a good go over. It's going to properly p!ss me off if I can't finish this.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done everyone I've got another busy work week making it hard to get out. Didn't get up early enough today but managed a couple of miles with Loki. Summer holidays need to arrive! How's the coaching going @O2.0 ?


I couldn't agree more.

I've been do bad the last two weeks


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I couldn't agree more.
> 
> I've been do bad the last two weeks


It's ok just crawl towards the end. I remember a few years ago the end of summer term my head thought it would be a good idea to get us all in on the first day of the holidays to do a furniture amnesty.

We had done residentials and Saturday free days that term. I just remember being so tired I had a mouthful of ulcers never been so tired in my life.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

O2.0 said:


> Wow @Mrs Funkin that MRI is super cool and crazy too! I'm so glad you're okay!
> 
> Awesome mileage @Ringypie
> 
> Did my first walk/jog since hurting my back and so far so good!!


Hurrah for no back pain, that's great to read


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so fed up with chemo. Club handicap tonight, 30 seconds per mile slower than last time. I’m getting worse not better. It’s just so frustrating. I try to be strong and feel grateful I can still run, but to try your best and just keep getting slower even though it feels like you are working harder is just horrid.


----------



## O2.0

Ringypie said:


> I'm so fed up with chemo. Club handicap tonight, 30 seconds per mile slower than last time. I'm getting worse not better. It's just so frustrating. I try to be strong and feel grateful I can still run, but to try your best and just keep getting slower even though it feels like you are working harder is just horrid.


Oh Ringy I'm sorry you're frustrated.

I'll be 50 in January. I've come to realize my speed will never be what it was when I was in my 20's and 30's and I've slowly made peace with that. I can run which I'm grateful for. 
You'll get your speed back, try to be gentle with yourself. That's you're running through chemo in itself is amazing and something to be so proud of 



Boxer123 said:


> How's the coaching going @O2.0 ?


Oh I love it! I have the really young kids, just starting out and it's so great to see them progressing and getting stronger. 
Right now we do 6:30am practices, which is a great way to start the day, I'm dreading when school starts back up and we have to practice in the afternoon in the worst of the heat!


----------



## Ringypie

O2.0 said:


> Oh Ringy I'm sorry you're frustrated.
> 
> I'll be 50 in January. I've come to realize my speed will never be what it was when I was in my 20's and 30's and I've slowly made peace with that. I can run which I'm grateful for.
> You'll get your speed back, try to be gentle with yourself. That's you're running through chemo in itself is amazing and something to be so proud of
> 
> Oh I love it! I have the really young kids, just starting out and it's so great to see them progressing and getting stronger.
> Right now we do 6:30am practices, which is a great way to start the day, I'm dreading when school starts back up and we have to practice in the afternoon in the worst of the heat!


It's just hard because I was supposed to be on a different non chemo treatment, which would finish in September, but because I didn't respond as well as they hoped I've ended up on this stuff which I won't finish until December if I don't have any more delays with the treatment. It's constant worry as well as they are taking away all our Covid restrictions next week but I'm still classed as clinically extremely vulnerable. I feel like I've just been abandoned really, all the measures that made me feel safe going out and about are being taken away, along with government guidelines to work from home if you can. Even though I'm vaccinated I am afraid it's just a matter of time before I get it and I don't know how well the vaccine will work for me. And if nothing else coming into contact with Covid will mean MORE delays with my treatment and it dragging on for more months.
I've done the handicap for the last 3 months and each month it's got slower by 2 minutes. I'm enjoying my long runs but they are solitary affairs now as I'm too slow to go with our weekend long runs group (they are all training for London). Just feel a bit sorry for myself tonight. Yet another trip to the hospital for bloods in the morning I just hope they are ok so I can get another bloody treatment out of the way!


----------



## Boxer123

Really sorry to hear you are feeling so down @Ringypie you are allowed to be angry and upset. The situation with Covid is making everything so much worse. Sending big hugs from boxer HQ.


----------



## MilleD

@Ringypie on the subject of working from home, the government has said they are not expecting everyone to return to work. Have you spoken to your employer? Maybe a conversation about how you feel and remaining at home for now might make you feel a little more secure?

My workplace has said they aren't expecting the current arrangements to change until at October at the earliest.

Also, maybe look into a mask with a decent filter that will protect you rather than those around you. They were hard to find at the beginning of the pandemic, but hopefully easier now.

I'm sorry the situation is making you feel even worse. It would be bad enough without the extra crap to deal with.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> @Ringypie on the subject of working from home, the government has said they are not expecting everyone to return to work. Have you spoken to your employer? Maybe a conversation about how you feel and remaining at home for now might make you feel a little more secure?
> 
> My workplace has said they aren't expecting the current arrangements to change until at October at the earliest.
> 
> Also, maybe look into a mask with a decent filter that will protect you rather than those around you. They were hard to find at the beginning of the pandemic, but hopefully easier now.
> 
> I'm sorry the situation is making you feel even worse. It would be bad enough without the extra crap to deal with.


I've been back in the office since May as it's only a small office and we are all sensible. The problem is as I work for our local council we have to open to the public soon. We do have a glass screen between us and them but I still feel worried. I really don't want to have to work from home again if I can help it - it was soul destroying and my neighbours seem to be constantly doing diy . I just had a bit of a meltdown yesterday as a couple of my colleagues in another building have just been told to self isolate so it's a bit close to home!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> I've been back in the office since May as it's only a small office and we are all sensible. The problem is as I work for our local council we have to open to the public soon. We do have a glass screen between us and them but I still feel worried. I really don't want to have to work from home again if I can help it - it was soul destroying and my neighbours seem to be constantly doing diy . I just had a bit of a meltdown yesterday as a couple of my colleagues in another building have just been told to self isolate so it's a bit close to home!


I work for the council too, but I'm an accountant so back office. I know the public facing folks have had it tough.

I really detest working from home too. I miss the banter of the office, and the walk to and from work.

I absolutely agree it's soul destroying.

Stay safe, hope you feel a bit better today xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  I wish I could say something that would help but I know sometimes you just need to feel this way. I'm not surprised you're feeling anxious about it all - it's all very scary when you are going through what you have and are. 

As for feeling how you do about running - well, you're allowed to! You are sad for how you were running, I totally get that. No matter how much you feel you should be pleased you can still run (and deep down, I'm sure you are pleased you can get out the door still) it doesn't mean you don't feel the way you do. It's a lot to deal with, all the chemo and the changes to the plan and the anxiety about your platelets and whether you'll be able to have the treatment and everything else that goes with it. Try to just keep ticking along and try to take some comfort from the fact that people are inspired by how incredible you are and how brilliantly you are doing. I hope that you are feeling a bit better in yourself today - but if you're not, then be kind to yourself and don't beat yourself up if you aren't. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Took my gammy little legs for a just over four miles tootle this morning with my pal. Goodness me, there must be some seriously high pollen levels as I was so wheezy even running along the Prom (well, that combined with my fitness loss I think!). Another day off tomorrow as I'm at work...so glad we went out at 7:30, it was boiling already.


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone I feel a little better today. Had my blood test early this morning and my platelets were a lot better (is it a coincidence or is it due to my consumption of vast amounts of beetroot?! It was recommended by some Americans on a chemo forum I’m on). I also feel a bit better from speaking to the nurse about my bloods, apparently my white blood cells are what they would expect to see in a healthy person not having chemo so that’s good news!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thanks everyone I feel a little better today. Had my blood test early this morning and my platelets were a lot better (is it a coincidence or is it due to my consumption of vast amounts of beetroot?! It was recommended by some Americans on a chemo forum I'm on). I also feel a bit better from speaking to the nurse about my bloods, apparently my white blood cells are what they would expect to see in a healthy person not having chemo so that's good news!


This is good news I'm glad your feeling better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is great news Ringy. Hey, whatever it is, beetroot or B its or whatever, go with it  Pink wee is not a bad side effect


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is great news Ringy. Hey, whatever it is, beetroot or B its or whatever, go with it  Pink wee is not a bad side effect


Does it really turn your wee pink? I quite fancy having rainbow wee, better than rainbow vomit when I was 18! Never again will a snake bite and black cross my lips.

I've been out for a walk run, 1.5 miles to the pond in the local woods and then a walk back. Under 12/min mile pace which I'm ok with as it was warm and not run since last week.

Woody enjoyed his dip and then drying off x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe @MissKittyKat S&B *vom*

As for beeturia, I think it happens in about 10% of people - it's often linked to having an iron deficiency. I only know as I was researching my tomato cravings once (I wondered if I was deficient in something) and came across the beetroot info.


----------



## O2.0

Oh Ringy I completely get why you're feeling so frustrated and annoyed, and everything else. I'm glad today was a better day  

Ran a little with the kids today, then came home hiked a hard 2 miles with Penny (some stair climbs that I chose to run up), then took her swimming which meant me getting in the sandy/rocky river barefoot (I forgot my water shoes). Back is great but feet are very sore. 

Chiro says my foot wasn't PF at all but a rotated heel bone. It feels great when he adjusts it, but it doesn't stay in position very long.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is great news Ringy. Hey, whatever it is, beetroot or B its or whatever, go with it  Pink wee is not a bad side effect


I haven't noticed particularly pink wee! Perhaps my body is holding onto all that beetrootyness and making it into platelets!
Well that's number 7 done - half way there!
Thanks everyone for being there and listening to me rant. It is so appreciated xx


----------



## O2.0

Ran with the kids again this morning and for the first time in nearly a year, there were parts of the run where everything felt good.
Didn't get a good idea of mileage or pace since I was running back and forth encouraging the younger runners, stopped with a faster kiddo who was cramping in his calves, I think I did close to 3. 
Twas a good day


----------



## immum

@Ringypie glad you're feeling a little better and number 7 is done and dusted. Try not to worry about how you're running, the fact you're running at all is amazing. You are brilliant and don't you forget it!
Didn't feel too bad tonight so did a slightly longer run as have only done 5 miles each run for the last couple of weeks. Should have been 6.4 miles but Srava had a blip in exactly the same place as last time and made it 6.8 miles @9:11 pace. The pace felt ok but it certainly wasn't that fast! Glad I've got a longer run out of the way before the hot weather hits at the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff everyone, all sounding good in here 

I’ve just done a gentle 5k, not got much time today as I’m fretting about Esther’s funeral and worrying about making sure I don’t get stuck on the M25.

Leg seems alright though today.

In other funeral related news, it’s rather warm so I didn’t want to wear tights. My legs are quite brown from running…sadly my feet are as white as can be  I’m sure nobody will look at my feet…might take tights with me in case it looks too dreadful!

Have a good day everyone, don’t overdo it in the heat. If you’re running later, hydration through the day.


----------



## MilleD

@Mrs Funkin , no-one will be looking at your feet 

I used to think that people were inspecting every inch of me, until I realised I don't do that to others, so it's likely they don't either 

I'm supposed to be self isolating mad but had decided that I'm going for a run anyway as I hardly see anyone. But this morning 'good' knee is still bad.

After reading up a bit I've ordered a patella strap and will give that a go tomorrow. And will get up early as I can't stand this heat :Yuck

Everyone else is doing great!


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning 3 with Loki then I ran back to the car it's already toasty. I am a bit tired had my second jab yesterday and Sox got me up at 2:30 as he needed a poop. Beautiful morning the peacocks were out and about.

@Mrs Funkin I'm thinking of you today.


----------



## MilleD

Is that mist on the field in the first shot?

Look at that cheeky peacock!!


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Is that mist on the field in the first shot?
> 
> Look at that cheeky peacock!!


It is it was absolutely glorious this morning glad we got up although Loki wasn't keen at first. Those peacocks just potter all over the village.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone!
@Mrs Funkin I hope today went as well as these things can and that Esther had a good sendoff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning everyone, feels like I've been awake for three days! 

Went for a run this morning - didn't know how I felt really but managed five miles a bit faster than I have been (10:03 average), so that's good. My leg deffo feels on the mend, hurrah. It was pretty warm by the time we got back though about 8:45 or something...don't know how I'm going to cope running so late on a Saturday when parkrun starts again next week, I'm used to being done and dusted by 9am  

Keep safe in the heat, humans and furries alike.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today should be doing a long one tomorrow but it looks toasty trying to hydrate today. Will be up early.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh my god that was horrific. The name alone should have warned me…. Haytor Heller. The hills were just ridiculous, in two places we were having to scramble up on all fours. It would be bad enough on a normal day but in 26 degrees plus it really was hell!
I have never had such a slow run ever even when I first started. I feel it was an achievement just to get round under these conditions. When asked if I would ever do it again, just after finishing I said there is a snowballs chance in hell of me doing it again. But now I feel I have unfinished business and I need to do it again when i am properly fit!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh my god that was horrific. The name alone should have warned me…. Haytor Heller. The hills were just ridiculous, in two places we were having to scramble up on all fours. It would be bad enough on a normal day but in 26 degrees plus it really was hell!
> I have never had such a slow run ever even when I first started. I feel it was an achievement just to get round under these conditions. When asked if I would ever do it again, just after finishing I said there is a snowballs chance in hell of me doing it again. But now I feel I have unfinished business and I need to do it again when i am properly fit!
> View attachment 472609
> View attachment 472610
> View attachment 472611


Amazing @Ringypie i should have guessed you would be out doing something nuts I'm this heat !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Amazing @Ringypie i should have guessed you would be out doing something nuts I'm this heat !


Haha you know me so well!
To be fair though if I hadn't had a race I don't think I would have run today. It's ridiculously hot even by my standards. It must have been over 30 degrees earlier in the day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yikes alive Ringy! You're a mad woman!! Well done. I won't join you next year if that's okay...


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Haha you know me so well!
> To be fair though if I hadn't had a race I don't think I would have run today. It's ridiculously hot even by my standards. It must have been over 30 degrees earlier in the day.


What time did it start ?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yikes alive Ringy! You're a mad woman!! Well done. I won't join you next year if that's okay...


Ohh that's a shame we could have had a PF outing and all done it together!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> What time did it start ?


It was a 5.30pm start - but wasn't in the slightest bit cool by then. I'm so glad I slapped on lots of sun cream!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Ohh that's a shame we could have had a PF outing and all done it together!


Oh I'd like to do a PF race outing, that would be fun...just somewhere slightly less lumpy please


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh I'd like to do a PF race outing, that would be fun...just somewhere slightly less lumpy please


It would be fun wouldn't it!


----------



## Ringypie

Still smiling at the end!









It's so beautiful up there.


----------



## Boxer123

A PF run would be fun although if it wasn't flat @Ringypie would have to piggy back me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor what a scorcher! I didn’t get out early enough so just back from a rather warm 10k at my usual pace (10:30 miling). Leg and Achilles that was sore is feeling okay, as long as I don’t push it. 

I’m up for a PF run…at some point there must be somewhere reasonably equidistant for us to do a race at  

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor what a scorcher! I didn't get out early enough so just back from a rather warm 10k at my usual pace (10:30 miling). Leg and Achilles that was sore is feeling okay, as long as I don't push it.
> 
> I'm up for a PF run…at some point there must be somewhere reasonably equidistant for us to do a race at
> 
> Have a great day everyone.


Would the Thames Pathway be half way? I've seen a few races along it but not sure if they are all long.

Is it flattish? I've made an assumption it is!

I definitely have to wear my tortoise TShirt with you all


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Would the Thames Pathway be half way? I've seen a few races along it but not sure if they are all long.
> 
> Is it flattish? I've made an assumption it is!
> 
> I definitely have to wear my tortoise TShirt with you all


Depends on where we all are! I'm down in the depths of Devon, a long way from anywhere!


----------



## Boxer123

Maybe we can drive to @Ringypie and roll downhill home.

13.4 miles this morning the plan was asking for 17 but the heat got to me. Beautiful morning.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 472660
> View attachment 472662
> View attachment 472663
> View attachment 472664
> View attachment 472665
> View attachment 472666
> View attachment 472667
> Maybe we can drive to @Ringypie and roll downhill home.
> 
> 13.4 miles this morning the plan was asking for 17 but the heat got to me. Beautiful morning.


Wouldn't we keep going towards Cornwall if rolling downhill from Devon? 

Im in the south east, closer to France than London so anywhere I go means navigating the m25!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Wouldn't we keep going towards Cornwall if rolling downhill from Devon?
> 
> Im in the south east, closer to France than London so anywhere I go means navigating the m25!


The dreaded M25 doesn't matter what side your on it's always traffic your side and moving the other side.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Wouldn't we keep going towards Cornwall if rolling downhill from Devon?
> 
> Im in the south east, closer to France than London so anywhere I go means navigating the m25!


It depends on which side of the moor you are on! West you'd roll towards Cornwall and East would be back towards the rest of the country!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It depends on which side of the moor you are on! West you'd roll towards Cornwall and East would be back towards the rest of the country!


Cornwall sounds good it's my most favourite place.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Cornwall sounds good it's my most favourite place.


It's nice isn't it. I've spent today enjoying Dartmoor - the wooded shady part rather than the baking hot open moor.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Accidentally did 10k this morning with running pal and her hubby. Same pace as the other day, so 65 mins for 10k which is fine in this heat, post injury. Here I am thankful I'm wearing a visor or the sweat in my eyes would have been awful! I wish I wasn't such a "drippy" runner 

Have a good day everyone. Hydration and sunscreen please!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Accidentally did 10k this morning with running pal and her hubby. Same pace as the other day, so 65 mins for 10k which is fine in this heat, post injury. Here I am thankful I'm wearing a visor or the sweat in my eyes would have been awful! I wish I wasn't such a "drippy" runner
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Hydration and sunscreen please!
> 
> View attachment 472831


By the time I'd walked the boxers I was to sleepy to run. This heat is horrible I can't sleep.


----------



## MilleD

Back to it this morning - well, sort of. Rewound a couple of runs and gone back to the beginning of week six as have been bloody self isolating.

Knee has also be gippy though too. Bought a couple of patella supports, but thought I'd try without this morning as I've had over a week's break, but the good knee soon started hurting again, so supports on Thursday.

Another whopping 3 miles :Hilarious, but my breathing felt good, which is what I was having problems with before. Think I've slowed the running pace a little and can get my breath. Got into quite a rhythm at one point. Then thought about it .... 

Just want the knee pain to go away so I can go further. Getting frustrated a little now.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Accidentally did 10k this morning with running pal and her hubby. Same pace as the other day, so 65 mins for 10k which is fine in this heat, post injury. Here I am thankful I'm wearing a visor or the sweat in my eyes would have been awful! I wish I wasn't such a "drippy" runner
> 
> Have a good day everyone. Hydration and sunscreen please!
> 
> View attachment 472831


Crossover from the fitness thread - sorry! Are you at target now? Because you look fantastic!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No @MilleD I am still miles away from target…just can't get back there! Things that shouldn't keep jumping down the "little red lane"..! Thank you though, I'm pleased with my legs on this photo


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> No @MilleD I am still miles away from target…just can't get back there! Things that shouldn't keep jumping down the "little red lane"..! Thank you though, I'm pleased with my legs on this photo


They do look good!

Fit and healthy and tanned. I'm very jealous


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t be! That bit of me is okay, the rest of me less so hahaha!  Got to have some bits of ourselves that we like, for me it’s the bottom two thirds of my legs, my eyes and my mouth


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Out just before 7:00am for my usually paced five miles. Should have gone earlier but started doing chores…actually it was definitely a bit cooler this morning than yesterday at the same time. 

Happy running if you’re going out


----------



## MilleD

It's a bit cloudier here today so a blessed 18 degrees currently. Supposed to be maxing at 29 though. Yuk.


----------



## Boxer123

Still roasting here currently 26 degrees. I had a solid 3 hours of sleep last night so am feeling fresh. I finally managed a run yay a sweaty 5km after walking the boys. That’s me done for the day, fan on.


----------



## immum

It's way too hot for me, can't even think about running! However, cycling is ok, it creates more breeze, so as well as my usual 2 10 mile rides at the weekend, I've done 10 miles yesterday and another 10 miles today. Hoping Friday will be cool enough to run. I admire all of you who are managing to get out in this heat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good you're managing to go cycling though @immum - I am such a "hot" runner if I wasn't out by 7 at the moment I couldn't go. I'm hoping we get the predicted temperature drop by Saturday or parkrun at 9am might be a bit much for me!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so happy!!! I’ve been out and done 4.5 miles this evening. It felt amazing! Recently when I’ve pushed my body has just said NO! Tonight I pushed on a bit and it said ok let’s go!! 10 minute miles and I even managed to get one mile under 9 minutes as it was downhill. It was lovely, I felt like the old me, a bit unfit but that’s fine I can cope with that!! And yes there have been happy tears!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's awesome Ringy, I'm so pleased for you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Set off at 6:45, did 4.65 miles at, yes you guessed it, 10:30 miling. Heh. I’ve really got to start trying to go faster again  

Aim for the day is to try to drink a bit more as I felt pretty ropey yesterday from poor hydration I think. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## MilleD

Week 6 run 2 redo this morning. Set off before 7 so it wasn't too hot.

Weighed myself this morning too and put loads of weight on according to the scales. Then fortuitously I saw a post on Facebook by Team RH saying that the hot weather can make you appear to gain between 3 and 7 lbs, so I'm going with that 

My bl00dy knee is killing me though. Don't really know what to do about it. Break now until Sunday as I'll be cycling over the weekend so at least that won't aggravate it.

Feeling disappointed though.


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Week 6 run 2 redo this morning. Set off before 7 so it wasn't too hot.
> 
> Weighed myself this morning too and put loads of weight on according to the scales. Then fortuitously I saw a post on Facebook by Team RH saying that the hot weather can make you appear to gain between 3 and 7 lbs, so I'm going with that
> 
> My bl00dy knee is killing me though. Don't really know what to do about it. Break now until Sunday as I'll be cycling over the weekend so at least that won't aggravate it.
> 
> Feeling disappointed though.


Mental note not to step on scales until it cools. Have you seen a physio for the knee ? Honestly a good physio is worth their weight in gold.


----------



## Boxer123

A sweaty two miles after walking the boys through the woods. Didn’t get up early enough for a longer one.


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> Mental note not to step on scales until it cools. Have you seen a physio for the knee ? Honestly a good physio is worth their weight in gold.


That's the trouble. A bad physio caused issues with my neck that I'm now constantly in pain with so I'm a little loathe to go to another one.


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> That's the trouble. A bad physio caused issues with my neck that I'm now constantly in pain with so I'm a little loathe to go to another one.


I've only had good experiences sorted pains after a few sessions it's tricky to know who is good though.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Set off at 6:45, did 4.65 miles at, yes you guessed it, 10:30 miling. Heh. I've really got to start trying to go faster again
> 
> Aim for the day is to try to drink a bit more as I felt pretty ropey yesterday from poor hydration I think.
> 
> Have a good day everyone.


Well done Mrs F! Get as much water down your neck as possible!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just been out for a quick mile, it's all I could manage before I turned in to a puddle. According to Strava I was faster than last time I did the route so all good there.

Booked a few days in an Airbnb too for me, OH and Woody. Up your way @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just been out for a quick mile, it's all I could manage before I turned in to a puddle. According to Strava I was faster than last time I did the route so all good there.
> 
> Booked a few days in an Airbnb too for me, OH and Woody. Up your way @Boxer123


Sounds fun whereabouts ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds fun whereabouts ?


Steventon


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Steventon


You are really close if you see a women slightly harassed with an out of control boxer that is me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh that sounds most annoying @MilleD your poor knee  I hope you can figure out soon what is going on with it.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh that sounds most annoying @MilleD your poor knee  I hope you can figure out soon what is going on with it.


Thanks, so do I. I fear it may put a stop to my running for now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

that makes me sad for you @MilleD


----------



## Boxer123

That's rubbish @MilleD it might be worth trying to fully rest it for a week, my experience of running is my first year I picked up lots of injuries. These were managed through rest, ice and physio. Now I'm 10 years in I rarely get injured (touch wood I probably will now) Sometimes a course of anti inflammatories can help.

Listen when your body whispers so it doesn't need to scream.

4 miles for me this morning I'm doing well considering I've not slept for a week. A bonus piccie of Loki at 6am on our walk I've not run him this week due to the heat.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Thanks, so do I. I fear it may put a stop to my running for now


Oh no I hope it doesn't! As Boxer says try a week of complete rest. Did you have gait analysis done? I just wonder whether a change of shoes could help. Last year when we were running a lot hubby was having a lot of calf and knee pain and I noticed he was pronating and made him buy some support shoes. This year he's flying and there hasn't been any moaning!


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> Oh no I hope it doesn't! As Boxer says try a week of complete rest. Did you have gait analysis done? I just wonder whether a change of shoes could help. Last year when we were running a lot hubby was having a lot of calf and knee pain and I noticed he was pronating and made him buy some support shoes. This year he's flying and there hasn't been any moaning!


My feet do roll in slightly, but I tried support shoes a while back and they crippled me! But perhaps age has changed this and I should give them a go again. I do certainly feel like maybe I'm sort of collapsing inwards as the strain is on the inside of the knee.

Anyone know of any decent AND low cost support trainers I can try?


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> Listen when your body whispers so it doesn't need to scream.


Ooooh, I like this! Makes total sense, but I'm possibly too stubborn to listen. I guess when you are younger it's easier to ignore.

I have been stretching and icing.

Thanks for your support guys x


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> My feet do roll in slightly, but I tried support shoes a while back and they crippled me! But perhaps age has changed this and I should give them a go again. I do certainly feel like maybe I'm sort of collapsing inwards as the strain is on the inside of the knee.
> 
> Anyone know of any decent AND low cost support trainers I can try?


You can be cheeky get your gait checked then buy trainers somewhere cheaper. You can't beat a pair of well fitted running shoes.


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> You can be cheeky get your gait checked then buy trainers somewhere cheaper. You can't beat a pair of well fitted running shoes.


I'm booked in at Peak at Trentham Gardens tomorrow at 12.30 

They normally charge £15 but free when you buy shoes from them, but they are doing them for free during July.

Progress hopefully.


----------



## MissKittyKat

MilleD said:


> I'm booked in at Peak at Trentham Gardens tomorrow at 12.30
> 
> They normally charge £15 but free when you buy shoes from them, but they are doing them for free during July.
> 
> Progress hopefully.


I spent a year battling with trainers until I found the make that suits my feet. I have neutral for trails but still have stability ones for road.

If you can a sports physio assessment might be useful too. I started to get sciatica for the first time ever, knew it was as a result of too much but she also identified I'm hypermobile (interesting to be told this at 42!) Which explained my hips, knees and feet twisting inwards!

I'm done lots of strength work since which has really helped and mastered the art of sitting on a spiky ball to release my pirifimoris.

I have a habit of looking at things in isolation and forgetting everything in my body is connected!


----------



## MissKittyKat

3 miles this morning - missed the start on Strava though.

40 more steps up the dreaded hill though and reached my next marker point


----------



## MilleD

MissKittyKat said:


> I spent a year battling with trainers until I found the make that suits my feet. I have neutral for trails but still have stability ones for road.
> 
> If you can a sports physio assessment might be useful too. I started to get sciatica for the first time ever, knew it was as a result of too much but she also identified I'm hypermobile (interesting to be told this at 42!) Which explained my hips, knees and feet twisting inwards!


This is interesting. I have a bit of a fear of people that mess with me due to the chiro that hurt my neck.

But I went to Nicki Snazell's pain clinic out of sheer desperation when MRIs etc couldn't find anything obviously wrong. And she informed me that I also was slightly hypermobile. I was 46 at the time I think!

She said the move the chiro had done he should never have gone anywhere near my neck with, and I just worry that going to someone will just end up damaging something else.

*sigh* I hate getting older.


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> This is interesting. I have a bit of a fear of people that mess with me due to the chiro that hurt my neck.
> 
> But I went to Nicki Snazell's pain clinic out of sheer desperation when MRIs etc couldn't find anything obviously wrong. And she informed me that I also was slightly hypermobile. I was 46 at the time I think!
> 
> She said the move the chiro had done he should never have gone anywhere near my neck with, and I just worry that going to someone will just end up damaging something else.
> 
> *sigh* I hate getting older.


If it was a Chiro not a proper sports physio you may feel brave to give someone else a go. Try and get someone recommended do a lot of research and ask them what they will do.


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> My feet do roll in slightly, but I tried support shoes a while back and they crippled me! But perhaps age has changed this and I should give them a go again. I do certainly feel like maybe I'm sort of collapsing inwards as the strain is on the inside of the knee.
> 
> Anyone know of any decent AND low cost support trainers I can try?


What shoe size are you? I have some barely used asics gt-1000 goretex shoes that I've only worn for a few walks that you could have to try if they would fit you? They are stability shoes. I just prefer my kayanos - but they are a bit ££ to shell out if you don't know whether they will work for you!


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> I'm booked in at Peak at Trentham Gardens tomorrow at 12.30
> 
> They normally charge £15 but free when you buy shoes from them, but they are doing them for free during July.
> 
> Progress hopefully.


Great news let us know how you get on!


----------



## immum

Oh @MilleD sorry your knee is no better, especially when you are doing so well. I second (or third) gait analysis, it's how I found out I over pronate, and a decent pair of trainers is the only thing I spend a lot of money on for running. All my other running kit is cheap. I wear asics gt2000's and I love them.
Well that was a run from hell tonight! Was glad to get out as haven't run for a week, and it was a lot cooler, 20 degrees, overcast and a nice breeze. It was so hard though, the sweat was pouring off me, and I couldn't pick my feet up so felt like I was shuffling a lot of the time. Did 4.8 miles at just under 10 min miles, which I don't think was right as I could probably have walked faster in places! Felt good for doing it though, just wish it would get colder soon. Roll on winter!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have New Balance 860s (support) as my right foot arch is totally shot to pieces (an old "team building whilst doing sumo wrestling in an inflatable suit" injury)…I had to go with them as even though my left foot is neutral, my right isn't. I also have orthotics (NHS fitted ones) which have helped me so much with the inner ankle/calf pain I get in that right leg from my collapsed arch. In days of old I always got a couple of pairs in the sale but those great discounts don't seem to be around any longer for my shoes.

My collapsed C5/C6 vertebrae have been behaving recently, which I'm pleased about. @MilleD I went to a chiropractor in 2016 after an old neck/back injury flared up (caused by a water birth) and went every six weeks. Then lockdown happened and I stopped going but I won't go back now, I felt like my telling him I wasn't going to an appt (back in March 2020) due to Covid wasn't well received.

We are a right bunch of gammy so and so's aren't we?

This is very strange, about to go to parkrun…first time since the second week in March last year. Still not decided if I'll run or not. If it's mad busy and I feel uncomfortable I might just run home again


----------



## MilleD

Ringypie said:


> What shoe size are you? I have some barely used asics gt-1000 goretex shoes that I've only worn for a few walks that you could have to try if they would fit you? They are stability shoes. I just prefer my kayanos - but they are a bit ££ to shell out if you don't know whether they will work for you!


6.5 normally in trainers. Normal shoe size is 6.

I've looked at the Kayanos but they were a little pricey.

I do think if I find something that works it's definitely worth spending the money though. Just not as a "I wonder" test


----------



## MilleD

@Mrs Funkin we are all gammy, you're right 

So did you run?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did because when we got there there were definitely fewer than normal and by the end of our first smaller lap, I was on my own and it stayed that way. No queue for barcode scanning, chat with a couple of folk, trot home. I set off okay but my injury and lack of running fast recently meant I was not speedy. Never mind


----------



## MilleD

Don't always need to be speedy Mrs F.

So I've been for my gait analysis. Not sure I've learnt much to be honest. Apparently I don't need a stability shoe. I do pronate slightly on right leg, but not enough to need extra support.

He suspects that because I'm in Asics and already to be a heel striker (only ran for a short time so maybe the shuffle hadn't started!) The fall on Asics is quite a lot which might be causing knee issues. So I've come away with a pair of Hoka Cliftons. We'll see.

Not the most exciting colours for women's ones, but here's a little trainer porn for you


----------



## Boxer123

MilleD said:


> Don't always need to be speedy Mrs F.
> 
> So I've been for my gait analysis. Not sure I've learnt much to be honest. Apparently I don't need a stability shoe. I do pronate slightly on right leg, but not enough to need extra support.
> 
> He suspects that because I'm in Asics and already to be a heel striker (only ran for a short time so maybe the shuffle hadn't started!) The fall on Asics is quite a lot which might be causing knee issues. So I've come away with a pair of Hoka Cliftons. We'll see.
> 
> Not the most exciting colours for women's ones, but here's a little trainer porn for you
> 
> View attachment 473085


Love your cat photo bombing that. I like a hoka.


----------



## MissKittyKat

MilleD said:


> Don't always need to be speedy Mrs F.
> 
> So I've been for my gait analysis. Not sure I've learnt much to be honest. Apparently I don't need a stability shoe. I do pronate slightly on right leg, but not enough to need extra support.
> 
> He suspects that because I'm in Asics and already to be a heel striker (only ran for a short time so maybe the shuffle hadn't started!) The fall on Asics is quite a lot which might be causing knee issues. So I've come away with a pair of Hoka Cliftons. We'll see.
> 
> Not the most exciting colours for women's ones, but here's a little trainer porn for you
> 
> View attachment 473085


Ohhhhh, let us know how you get on. I have to have a 5mm drop or less otherwise my calves are shot.

I love my Hokas, I'm a big fan I have four different types of their trails, speedgoat, torrents, jawz and challenger and then my roads are arhari (which are stability). I'm looking at getting some Clifton's next payday, are they 7 or 8s?

Fingers crossed they suit, I have a pair of mizuno which I've bought and only worn once


----------



## MilleD

Boxer123 said:


> Love your cat photo bombing that. I like a hoka.


He looks like he's in it doesn't he?


----------



## MilleD

MissKittyKat said:


> Ohhhhh, let us know how you get on. I have to have a 5mm drop or less otherwise my calves are shot.
> 
> I love my Hokas, I'm a big fan I have four different types of their trails, speedgoat, torrents, jawz and challenger and then my roads are arhari (which are stability). I'm looking at getting some Clifton's next payday, are they 7 or 8s?
> 
> Fingers crossed they suit, I have a pair of mizuno which I've bought and only worn once


These are the 8. They didn't have any 7s in, looking at the reviews I don't think there have been huge changes between the two.

I used to use Mizuno Waveriders, quite early ones and I loved them. Then they changed the shape of the last on an iteration and they didn't suit me any more.

Glad to hear people like Hokas though. Fingers crossed indeed! :Happy


----------



## Ringypie

MilleD said:


> Don't always need to be speedy Mrs F.
> 
> So I've been for my gait analysis. Not sure I've learnt much to be honest. Apparently I don't need a stability shoe. I do pronate slightly on right leg, but not enough to need extra support.
> 
> He suspects that because I'm in Asics and already to be a heel striker (only ran for a short time so maybe the shuffle hadn't started!) The fall on Asics is quite a lot which might be causing knee issues. So I've come away with a pair of Hoka Cliftons. We'll see.
> 
> Not the most exciting colours for women's ones, but here's a little trainer porn for you
> 
> View attachment 473085


Oh lovely I hope they help!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, it appears to be pouring with rain, so I’ve gone nowhere and am watching the women’s road race instead. Might go in a bit, might not…we shall see. If I do go, I think I’ll just do a 5k as im off tomorrow so can go a bit longer in the morning. 

Or I might not bother today…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I went for a gentle 5k in the rain. It was even a bit chilly on the way back  Guess what, my pace was 10:30s hehe.


----------



## Boxer123

Gorgeous 15 miler a little bit of drizzle but otherwise nice. Explored a different route very quiet. Just need to get the boxers out again and then can be re united with the sofa.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @Boxer123 15 is awesome


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from a very hot, sweaty race with wine!

10k and 4 wine stops, I just had water and my friends virtually dragged me around


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Was that a Denbie's race @MissKittyKat ? Well done


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Was that a Denbie's race @MissKittyKat ? Well done


No a Sporting Events UK, it's something they've just started apparantly x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds fun


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad I'm not at work tomorrow as we are up watching the Olympic Triathlon. Oscar is confused as we are still up and he's meowing at the back door. 

I'm thinking tomorrow will be a non-running day as my quads are very sore, so unless they have a miraculous recovery overnight, I won't be running until Friday. No idea why they are so sore but I don't want to cause them any more trauma. I think I keep forgetting that I'm nearly 50 and need to be a bit kinder to my body :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well that's a first. I've suddenly become my friends motivator who wanted to start C25K. It's usually others dragging me around!

First run done anyway and we both made it! I'm hoping by doing some basics my technique will improve.

Ive also run everyday since finishing school


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @MissKittyKat  Enjoy your RED streak! Will you aim for every day of the holidays?

I love doing C25k with friends.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat how long is your running streak going to be?


----------



## MissKittyKat

I haven't decided, will just see how I go. Id love to do at least a mile every day of the holidays x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Eeeek, my alarm is at 6am but I can’t stop watching the women’s triathlon! Early night tomorrow night at this rate, I’ve got three long days back to back now. I’ve made tea for tomorrow, then Wednesday’s tea will cook in the slow cooker tomorrow (it’s curry so it is nicer the day after)…not thought about Thursday yet. 

My legs are thankful that I’ve got three days at work, as they are broken. Feels like the insertion point at the top of the rectus femoralis down to the middle of the same muscle is causing the issue…


----------



## Boxer123

This morning has been fun. I drove to the next village with Loki and ran back the long way. Then walked back to the car with Sox. Beautiful morning despite being a bit damp. 6.8 miles in total.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Another day another run. A few more steps closer to the top of the hill 

Glad it was cooler.

Woody gets to run down the hill on his own.


----------



## Ringypie

4 miles with running club tonight. We went with the slowest group for a gentle jog round as saving myself…. Someone had the bright idea to enter 2 fell races and a 10k over the next 5 days  In fairness I didn’t check the calendar so didn’t realise the 10k was the same weekend!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> 4 miles with running club tonight. We went with the slowest group for a gentle jog round as saving myself…. Someone had the bright idea to enter 2 fell races and a 10k over the next 5 days  In fairness I didn't check the calendar so didn't realise the 10k was the same weekend!


Whooooaaaaaa, crazy crazy


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 4 miles with running club tonight. We went with the slowest group for a gentle jog round as saving myself…. Someone had the bright idea to enter 2 fell races and a 10k over the next 5 days  In fairness I didn't check the calendar so didn't realise the 10k was the same weekend!


Wow you will be tired You do like a race.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Wow you will be tired You do like a race.


I really do! The fell races are so cheap, £4.50 for tomorrow's run - and lovely to explore a different route on the moor. I shall be taking my time and enjoying the view!
For the 10k I have said I'm going to run with my friend who has never done a 10k. Win win situation - I support her and don't get tempted to push myself too hard when I'm already tired!


----------



## immum

@Ringypie you are a sucker for punishment aren't you? I'm sure you'll be fine though, it's right up your street!
Gave it a miss on Monday as it was so hot again and ran last night instead. Much much cooler, around 19 degrees, so though it wouldn't be too bad. How wrong was I?!
Did our road route for a change in case we had to dodge any heavy showers, my goodness it was hard. It didn't help that I had a thumping headache which didn't go away, and I think I was sweating more than when it's warmer! I must be in a permanent state of dehydration at the moment even though I'm trying to drink more. So yet another awful run, 5.1 miles @10.15 pace.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles today it's threatening thunderstorms this afternoon so shall be curled up on the sofa.

I had so many plans for the summer hols; gardening, clean the house from top to bottom, do my studies, start my novel. So far apart from running we be like ....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473345
> 6 miles today it's threatening thunderstorms this afternoon so shall be curled up on the sofa.
> 
> I had so many plans for the summer hols; gardening, clean the house from top to bottom, do my studies, start my novel. So far apart from running we be like ....


Ha!

That makes two of us. I've given myself permission to have a week off


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473345
> 6 miles today it's threatening thunderstorms this afternoon so shall be curled up on the sofa.
> 
> I had so many plans for the summer hols; gardening, clean the house from top to bottom, do my studies, start my novel. So far apart from running we be like ....


Haha that's me at the moment!


----------



## Ringypie

Well I'm still alive and I wasn't last! But when you get to the start line and see that all the other runners are tough whippy hardened fell runners there is that slight sinking feeling!
The elevation was something else!








It was absolutely beautiful up there and I did take the time to admire a beautiful stone row and some hut circles.








now to go home and rest before doing it all again on Friday!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well I'm still alive and I wasn't last! But when you get to the start line and see that all the other runners are tough whippy hardened fell runners there is that slight sinking feeling!
> The elevation was something else!
> View attachment 473380
> 
> It was absolutely beautiful up there and I did take the time to admire a beautiful stone row and some hut circles.
> View attachment 473381
> 
> now to go home and rest before doing it all again on Friday!


Great photo ! Looks like fun.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well I'm still alive and I wasn't last! But when you get to the start line and see that all the other runners are tough whippy hardened fell runners there is that slight sinking feeling!
> The elevation was something else!
> View attachment 473380
> 
> It was absolutely beautiful up there and I did take the time to admire a beautiful stone row and some hut circles.
> View attachment 473381
> 
> now to go home and rest before doing it all again on Friday!


Crazy lady having fun


----------



## MissKittyKat

4.45 miles this evening. Day 7 complete 

I borrowed a doggy this evening as Woody has had a few busy days, he wasn't impressed being left at home!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Crazy lady having fun


That bit was fun - it was the final mile which was all downhill, I really went for it and it was great! I was however questioning my sanity on the tortuous uphill sections!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After three long days at work I thought I'd take my leggies for a little run this morning - but it's force nine winds, raining and I think that I would do them more damage batting the weather. So I am being sensible (again! Me! Who knew?!). 

Plus, it's the Olympics...


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> After three long days at work I thought I'd take my leggies for a little run this morning - but it's force nine winds, raining and I think that I would do them more damage batting the weather. So I am being sensible (again! Me! Who knew?!).
> 
> Plus, it's the Olympics...


I really wouldn't have wanted to be out in that weather! It went through here overnight and sounded wild! Very grateful as we've got our second race tonight. I will be the stumpy one waddling along at the back!


----------



## Boxer123

I've had a day off today hoping for a long one tomorrow. Good luck @Ringypie you are many things but stumpy isn't one of them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good luck for tonight Ringy, hope you enjoy it


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie hope your race went well.

I didn't post yesterday as my legs were pooped, I did run though. Been back out today and feeling better so completed running day 9 

I'm sure the legs are a mixture of dehydration and waste build up in them as I haven't had a rest in between runs.

Going to try and increase distance again for a few days.


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone it was horrific! I was expecting this!








looks ok doesn't it - a nasty uphill start but then mostly downhill…
Instead we got this!








but the view from the top was almost worth the pain








It was really not well marked! I got lost twice, luckily was with a couple of other ladies otherwise it would have been scary.
On a positive note I got round, I wasn't last, there were 5 in my age category and I came second!
I'm not sure I would do it again… it was a bit extreme even by my standards!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blimey @Ringypie you are rock hard. Well done 

@MissKittyKat how brilliant to have done nine days so far, super stuff.


----------



## immum

Hope it went well tonight @Ringypie 
Felt slightly better tonight so started quite well. Did start to run out of steam around the 2.5 mile mark though. Managed to get to 3.5 miles before the heavens opened and it was so heavy we had to shelter under a tree for a good 5 mins. It was still heavy when we carried on but we were already soaked to the skin so carried on anyway. That last 1.5 miles or so was the best I've felt in months! Clothes were completely stuck to me which felt horrible, but I was cold after standing under the tree, so that must have been what made me feel better. 5.2 miles at 9:59 pace which I was very pleased with.


----------



## immum

Oh well done @Ringypie that's brilliant.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Oh well done @Ringypie that's brilliant.


 I'm not sure I quite deserve a brilliant! I was waddling along at the back. The problem with these fell races is that you don't get the range of runners you do on normal races, they are all super fit speedy types!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

FLIPPING HECK!!!!!!! 

I'm going to bed now - can't decide about parkrun yet...

I can't wait for the Paris Olympics as the time zones will be better


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie getting lost sounds a bit scary !


----------



## Boxer123

16.1 miles rain, sunshine and wind. Got stung by a wasp ouch. I definitely need a new pair of running shoes mine have holes. Oh and for the cat chat people I met this beaut on my run.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 473516
> View attachment 473517
> View attachment 473518
> View attachment 473519
> View attachment 473520
> View attachment 473521
> View attachment 473522
> 16.1 miles rain, sunshine and wind. Got stung by a wasp ouch. I definitely need a new pair of running shoes mine have holes. Oh and for the cat chat people I met this beaut on my run.


Looks like another beautiful route - and a great distance too, well done! I hope your sting isn't too sore!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Looks like another beautiful route - and a great distance too, well done! I hope your sting isn't too sore!


It's ok hurt terrible at first. This is a good route very scenic, Always makes me a bit sad I used to take lily and Sox through those fields in the morning. Lily used to run up and down whilst me and Sox bumbled behind.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123 - I bet that little black cat has great fun hunting mice in that field!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @Boxer123 - I bet that little black cat has great fun hunting mice in that field!


It's a large country estate I imagine plenty of mice to be had.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I actually ran. We ran to parkrun (1.1m) then parkrun then home (1.2m, as we run home along the Prom). I did 28.10 at parkrun so slightly better than last week. I’m still feeling a distinct lack of speed in my legs though! 

Hope everyone is well and happy


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I actually ran. We ran to parkrun (1.1m) then parkrun then home (1.2m, as we run home along the Prom). I did 28.10 at parkrun so slightly better than last week. I'm still feeling a distinct lack of speed in my legs though!
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy


Well done Mrs F! Great time for your run.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Day 11 and a slow stead 4 miles. 2 segment PBs which was surprising!

Went for a dip with the dogs afterwards


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Day 10 and a slow stead 4 miles. 2 segment PBs which was surprising!
> 
> Went for a dip with the dogs afterwards
> 
> View attachment 473610


Woody is like 'what you doing hooman ? '


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Woody is like 'what you doing hooman ? '


His ears really do say a thousand things, just without the words


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe he’s definitely wondering what you’re up to  

A very slow 5k for me this morning. My left leg/calf/Achilles is complaining again. Pffftttt. I’m properly fed up with my legs!


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @MissKittyKat lovely photo!
Oh no @Mrs Funkin thats frustrating I hope you mend quickly.

Im so so happy today! We did a 10k. It was a big one so a great range of abilities of runners which was nice after the last few runs!!
It was relatively flat and I felt I did myself proud, I got round in 1.03. It was a mostly flat course which really suits me at the moment - 5 of the 6 miles were sub 10 minute miles. It all changed at the hill but I just walked and didn't push myself too hard so as soon as it was downhill I was off again. Loved it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat lovely photo!
> Oh no @Mrs Funkin thats frustrating I hope you mend quickly.
> 
> Im so so happy today! We did a 10k. It was a big one so a great range of abilities of runners which was nice after the last few runs!!
> It was relatively flat and I felt I did myself proud, I got round in 1.03. It was a mostly flat course which really suits me at the moment - 5 of the 6 miles were sub 10 minute miles. It all changed at the hill but I just walked and didn't push myself too hard so as soon as it was downhill I was off again. Loved it!


You sound so happy x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> You sound so happy x


I am!! It was wonderful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a glorious update Ringy  Well done on a great race xx


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie!
Last night was quite cool, and the run was just about OK for a change. The first half mile was the longest ever, my legs just didn't want to go after 4th day in a row of exercise (run, bike, bike, this run). I should be used to it but I'm not! Improved a bit after that apart from the hill which I ran up OK but was almost hyperventilating on the way down the other side trying to get my breath back. 5.1 miles again a bit slower than recently but that's fine with me. I really need to get back up to 6 ish miles soon but just can't face it at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

4.6 muddy miles today. Had a bit of a late night with my sister but felt ok.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well I've just finished day 13 of at least a mile every day. I'm a little bit proud of myself mainly because I've kept going and worked through some days of muscle ache.

Me parents are now visiting for 3 days and they haven't visited for nearly 2 years so having a bit of a break but lots of doggy walks.

Tonight's view


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Well I've just finished day 13 of at least a mile every day. I'm a little bit proud of myself mainly because I've kept going and worked through some days of muscle ache.
> 
> Me parents are now visiting for 3 days and they haven't visited for nearly 2 years so having a bit of a break but lots of doggy walks.
> 
> Tonight's view
> View attachment 473735


That's fantastic well done!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @MissKittyKat  That's brilliant stuff. I think you should come and play in RED in November with me, you've done nearly halfway by doing the 13 days  Hope you have a lovely time with your mum and dad.


----------



## Ringypie

Summer handicap with running club. Perhaps a minute quicker than last time. It’s a bit demoralising though, the handicap expects you will improve month on month and I can’t thanks to the meds, so I came second to last. But on a positive note I’ve run 4 times in the past week and I don’t feel like it’s really taken much out of me. I struggled on the hills tonight but no more than I usually do and I know that’s down to the meds. I just hope it’s the chemo not the tamoxifen as I’m on tamoxifen for 10 years


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Summer handicap with running club. Perhaps a minute quicker than last time. It's a bit demoralising though, the handicap expects you will improve month on month and I can't thanks to the meds, so I came second to last. But on a positive note I've run 4 times in the past week and I don't feel like it's really taken much out of me. I struggled on the hills tonight but no more than I usually do and I know that's down to the meds. I just hope it's the chemo not the tamoxifen as I'm on tamoxifen for 10 years


A couple of miles for me today as I'm busy busy. @Ringypie its a shame you feel demoralised as you are doing amazing. It's not a fair comparison with your club buddies because of what you have been through and are still going through. Many would have got your diagnosis and curled up in a ball not continued running crazy elevations like a loon  and you were a minute faster and not last. I think your an inspiration.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I'm liking your post @Ringypie because 1) you're running 2) you're awesome and 3) you are here. You've fought and are still fighting and you are with us. So whether you are slower than you were or not, well, as Boxer says many would curl up in a ball and not be running and you've not done that.

You're ace and we all know it - you just have to believe you're ace too  xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So a four and a smidge mile trot (yes, 10:30s....well, actually 10:29s haha) this morning. Leg feels okay - not brilliant - but okay.


----------



## MilleD

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm liking your post @Ringypie because 1) you're running 2) you're awesome and 3) you are here. You've fought and are still fighting and you are with us. So whether you are slower than you were or not, well, as Boxer says many would curl up in a ball and not be running and you've not done that.
> 
> You're ace and we all know it - you just have to believe you're ace too  xx


Agreed x


----------



## immum

MilleD said:


> Agreed x


Absolutely this!


----------



## Ringypie

Aww thank you everyone. Was in a bit of a downer yesterday - it’s treatment day again tomorrow and I am just SO fed up with it all now. My platelets are still not great in spite of a reduced dose and beetroot but they are happy to go ahead with the treatment tomorrow. I just can’t wait for the treatment to be over - it’s bad enough having a potential death sentence hanging over me but these hospital trips are a constant reminder and selfishly it scares me so much when I see some of the poor souls on the ward who are so so unwell.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Aww thank you everyone. Was in a bit of a downer yesterday - it's treatment day again tomorrow and I am just SO fed up with it all now. My platelets are still not great in spite of a reduced dose and beetroot but they are happy to go ahead with the treatment tomorrow. I just can't wait for the treatment to be over - it's bad enough having a potential death sentence hanging over me but these hospital trips are a constant reminder and selfishly it scares me so much when I see some of the poor souls on the ward who are so so unwell.


Big hugs @Ringypie your not selfish to be scared not at all.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie hope treatment day goes ok.

PS: you're an inspiration


----------



## Boxer123

5.7 miles with Loki this morning at 5:45 then a 2 mile walk with Sox. Ready for bed again now. I see a nap in my future


----------



## Ringypie

Heehee look at my new watch face on my garmin!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Heehee look at my new watch face on my garmin!
> View attachment 473870


Brilliant.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve done something different today! I’ve been for a swim! I checked it was ok when I was having my treatment today and they said not a problem so off I went. I haven’t swim properly in 12 years and then I only went a handful of times so really it’s been 30 years since I was swimming properly (when I was 12!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooohhhhh swimming. We used to go every Saturday after parkrun but I’ve not been in a long time. I’m not very good (not surprising!) and it makes me even more hungry than normal. Hope you enjoyed it  good to have something else to do. Over half way now with your treatment, yay!


----------



## immum

Swimming, no thanks. I’m not very good, can only do granny breaststroke, but stamina wise I can plod along for a decent distance. My daughter was a regional level competitive swimmer from age 9 to 14, and trained 7x a week with 2 5am starts, and competitions most weekends, so if I never the inside of a swimming pool again it will be too soon! Daughter feels the same. It’s a shame they push them so hard so young because it really puts them off.
Anyway, reasonable run tonight. Decided to try and slow it down a bit which helped, didn’t feel quite as bad as normal, so did our 6.4 mile route. However Strava had a blip as usual on that route and recorded 6.9 miles @ 9:18 pace! I think it was more like 10:15-10:30 really. Glad I managed a slightly longer run for a change.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great running @immum you really mustn't keep saying you aren't running the pace it says you are. You will be just getting fitter and faster  Do you use a Garmin or anything similar, or just your phone?

I went for a run with husband this morning, it was so windy we changed our route a little to have less of a battle with the wind! Did 3.75 miles I think. Our parkrun tomorrow is cancelled, I'm sort of glad as I'm just not fit enough to run fast.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great running @immum you really mustn't keep saying you aren't running the pace it says you are. You will be just getting fitter and faster  Do you use a Garmin or anything similar, or just your phone?


I agree with @Mrs Funkin don't put yourself down!! Sounds to me like you are doing a great job!!

4 gentle miles with club tonight. I wasn't really feeling it as didn't sleep too well last night and that coupled with treatment and swimming meant I was rather tired! But had a nice steady social run chatting all the way and didn't need to walk up the hills which was good!


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great running @immum you really mustn't keep saying you aren't running the pace it says you are. You will be just getting fitter and faster  Do you use a Garmin or anything similar, or just your phone?
> 
> I went for a run with husband this morning, it was so windy we changed our route a little to have less of a battle with the wind! Did 3.75 miles I think. Our parkrun tomorrow is cancelled, I'm sort of glad as I'm just not fit enough to run fast.


I'd love to believe you @Mrs Funkin, but it's just not true! I only use my phone to record runs. I know there's something odd about that route just lately because Strava puts in a "squiggly" bit that we definitely don't run. It's only started doing this since they trimmed the trees and bushes by the golf course. It's wierd, but it's obviously affected the signal somehow.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> I agree with @Mrs Funkin don't put yourself down!! Sounds to me like you are doing a great job!!
> 
> 4 gentle miles with club tonight. I wasn't really feeling it as didn't sleep too well last night and that coupled with treatment and swimming meant I was rather tired! But had a nice steady social run chatting all the way and didn't need to walk up the hills which was good!


Thanks for the vote of confidence @Ringypie. I don't believe it, but I'll definitely take it! It does give me a bit of a boost though even though I know it's not true.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think if you ran with a Garmin (or similar) you’d be surprised. Obviously nothing is perfect but if I were you I’d get a basic thing and see  I got my basic Garmin pretty cheap (less than £100) as I don’t want extra functionality.


----------



## Guest

Nearly finished the C25K now, last run was 25 minutes, although I'm really slow so won't be able to do 5k in 30 minutes just yet!


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Nearly finished the C25K now, last run was 25 minutes, although I'm really slow so won't be able to do 5k in 30 minutes just yet!


Amazing well done.

I still can't do 5k in 30mins so I would worry . I'm never going to be an 10min/mile girl but one who just keeps going the best she can


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Amazing well done.
> 
> I still can't do 5k in 30mins so I would worry . I'm never going to be an 10min/mile girl but one who just keeps going the best she can


Yeah, I'm ok with being slow! I've already exceeded my wildest expectations so the bar is pretty low!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant stuff @McKenzie well done!

It took me a loooooong time doing parkrun before I got under 30 minutes…then I did for a while and then had another looooooooooong time (as in several years!) before I got back under 30 again. It doesn't matter, you're out there getting it done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with husband and our pals, they have to slow down a LOT to run with me  We did 5.5 miles at (you'll never guess!) 10:30 miling. Haha. Given that husband did a 19:20 5k last weekend, he would usually be running over four minutes a mile faster than that. Bless him for taking pity on me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here we are...I am obviously trying to make myself look thinner from the pose! Hehe.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Nearly finished the C25K now, last run was 25 minutes, although I'm really slow so won't be able to do 5k in 30 minutes just yet!


That's amazing well done!!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Here we are...I am obviously trying to make myself look thinner from the pose! Hehe.
> 
> View attachment 473944


Ahh lovely photo Mrs f!


----------



## Ringypie

@Boxer123 and anyone else who's done crazy long runs…. If someone was looking to do a proper ultra next summer/autumn (perhaps 40 or 50 miles preferably not crazy hilly), where would be a good place to find race suggestions? Asking for a friend… (who wants to do one with me )


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @Boxer123 and anyone else who's done crazy long runs…. If someone was looking to do a proper ultra next summer/autumn (perhaps 40 or 50 miles preferably not crazy hilly), where would be a good place to find race suggestions? Asking for a friend… (who wants to do one with me )


I tend to use this website https://www.runultra.co.uk/ It tells you if it's beginner, intermediate or advanced.


----------



## Boxer123

Great running everyone. Currently sat on the sofa eating crisps. I feel really tired going to move my long run to Wednesday and do a shorter tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I tend to use this website https://www.runultra.co.uk/ It tells you if it's beginner, intermediate or advanced.


Ooh thank you there is one that's jumped out as a possibility!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh thank you there is one that's jumped out as a possibility!


Oh which one ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh which one ?


The South Canum 40 miler. It's suitable for beginners and has no cutoffs!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> The South Canum 40 miler. It's suitable for beginners and has no cutoffs!


Looks nice no cut offs is good.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Looks nice no cut offs is good.


Exactly, it's not a million miles from Devon, suitable for beginners and no cutoff. The 2022 race is open already I'm so tempted to enter!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Exactly, it's not a million miles from Devon, suitable for beginners and no cutoff. The 2022 race is open already I'm so tempted to enter!


Why not


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Why not


Well… the plan is to do it with my running club friend so I need her to commit. Although I wonder whether I just go for it and do it on my own if I have to!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well… the plan is to do it with my running club friend so I need her to commit. Although I wonder whether I just go for it and do it on my own if I have to!


Ultra runners are a friendly bunch if you run alone you normally meet people.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Ultra runners are a friendly bunch if you run alone you normally meet people.


That would be nice - 40 miles is an awfully long way to go on your own!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Didn't really fancy running in the wind again...sat watching the Limpets and then thought I'd go. Stayed inland for the first three miles and then the two and a quarter miles home was fun with quite the tailwind! Consequently my mile pace actually wasn't 10:30s hehe. Bit grim out, got soaked a couple of times....husband was windsurfing


----------



## Boxer123

Oh I’ve been really tired this weekend and haven’t run at all. I’m hoping I feel a bit more lively tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rest is very important @Boxer123 and tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Rest is very important @Boxer123 and tomorrow is another day.


It is you know when your not sure if your tired, ill or being a wimp. I shall take the boys for a second walk then relax. I've signed up to now tv so have more tv than o know what to do with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know this isn't running but does anyone have a rowing machine? I'm umming and ahhing about getting one as when I can't run, there isn't anything else I can do. I guess I could use husband's turbo with my bike on it but I don't think it's for me...I kind of like the idea of a rowing machine as it might tighten up my bingo wings a bit


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I know this isn't running but does anyone have a rowing machine? I'm umming and ahhing about getting one as when I can't run, there isn't anything else I can do. I guess I could use husband's turbo with my bike on it but I don't think it's for me...I kind of like the idea of a rowing machine as it might tighten up my bingo wings a bit


They are a great work out but I find them really boring.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tired, ill or being a wimp (hehe) are all perfectly valid reasons to not run! I think I've definitely exacerbated injuries by running when I'm exhausted, my running form just crumples.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tired, ill or being a wimp (hehe) are all perfectly valid reasons to not run! I think I've definitely exacerbated injuries by running when I'm exhausted, my running form just crumples.


I'm guilty of pushing myself to much I kind of forget that on top of training I also wrangle boxers miles each day.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm guilty of pushing myself to much I kind of forget that on top of training I also wrangle boxers miles each day.


Sometimes you just need to stop and take a few days. It's hard though isn't it - I'm terrible for pushing and pushing!!

A steady 10 miles for me today in the pouring rain. It was actually really nice, went with running club friends and I'd encouraged one of the newer members of the club to come with us on his first long run. I stayed with him to keep him company and so I didn't push myself too hard, no none went pelting off leaving us miles behind which was lovely, really sociable and fun!
I feel confident about the Great Escape next weekend now. It won't be fast but I'll get round!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sometimes you just need to stop and take a few days. It's hard though isn't it - I'm terrible for pushing and pushing!!
> 
> A steady 10 miles for me today in the pouring rain. It was actually really nice, went with running club friends and I'd encouraged one of the newer members of the club to come with us on his first long run. I stayed with him to keep him company and so I didn't push myself too hard, no none went pelting off leaving us miles behind which was lovely, really sociable and fun!
> I feel confident about the Great Escape next weekend now. It won't be fast but I'll get round!


Weekend on the sofa for me which is rare just snugging with Loki. Sounds like you had a good run.


----------



## Boxer123

Yay I made it off the sofa 3.3 miles. I’ve got a planned 18 mile training run Wednesday so day off tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff Boxer  Glad you've got out. 

I didn't get out the door as I thought another run wouldn't be good for my dodgy leg...so I'm doing a few chores. Not many, mind you. Hehe.


----------



## Ringypie

A gentle one with club tonight, didn't push myself as I still have the weekend's miles in my legs and doing the Great Escape (15 miles) on Saturday. Trotting along chatting to running club friends and thinking about our ultra! It's looking like it may be this one! https://www.thelap.co.uk/


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A gentle one with club tonight, didn't push myself as I still have the weekend's miles in my legs and doing the Great Escape (15 miles) on Saturday. Trotting along chatting to running club friends and thinking about our ultra! It's looking like it may be this one! https://www.thelap.co.uk/


That looks amazing @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That looks amazing @Ringypie


It does doesn't it! My dad passed away when I was 16 and Windermere was special to him, we had some lovely family holidays around there, I have beautiful memories of long walks and going on a steam launch on the lake.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It does doesn't it! My dad passed away when I was 16 and Windermere was special to him, we had some lovely family holidays around there, I have beautiful memories of long walks and going on a steam launch on the lake.


It's a beautiful part of the world sorry about your dad x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's a beautiful part of the world sorry about your dad x


Thank you it was a long long time ago - I look back and smile at the memories now!


----------



## immum

Well Monday was a very wet run! It started raining just as we left the house. For some reason I don't like starting off in the rain, but like it if it starts after I've got going. So I didn't enjoy it to start with, and legs were like lead which didn't help. It stopped raining after a couple of miles, then started again quite heavy for the last couple of miles. I did enjoy that bit! 5.1 miles at 10:09 pace.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The single best thing about running in the rain @immum is how virtuous you feel when it's done  well done getting out there even though you didn't want to.

I did 6.5 miles this morning, 10:24/mile - so I actually didn't do 10:30s for a change, haha.

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well Monday was a very wet run! It started raining just as we left the house. For some reason I don't like starting off in the rain, but like it if it starts after I've got going. So I didn't enjoy it to start with, and legs were like lead which didn't help. It stopped raining after a couple of miles, then started again quite heavy for the last couple of miles. I did enjoy that bit! 5.1 miles at 10:09 pace.


Oh I agree getting the motivation to go out in the rain is really hard! Sounds like you did really well in spite of a few challenges!


----------



## O2.0

Stepping in here gingerly as I don't want to jinx anything!

Been practicing all summer with the XC team, sometimes running, sometimes walking, sometimes biking, but logging those miles. 
My back is pretty much 100% but still struggling with the foot - the same foot that has been bothering me for about 2 years now. It's apparently not PF, but what it is, still don't know. But I do think it's related to why my back went out. I can tell when I get tired the foot hurts, then that same hip starts hurting, then it goes in to my back.

I really don't want to spend the money on x-rays and further diagnostics, so trying to baby it and hope it resolves or at least doesn't get worse.

Hope everyone else is doing well!

Penny is loving running and coming to practice. Except for scary metal water bottles :Hilarious
She is the most crazily heat tolerant dog I know, but even she got hot yesterday!


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> The single best thing about running in the rain @immum is how virtuous you feel when it's done  well done getting out there even though you didn't want to.


You're so right @Mrs Funkin! And I love the fact that all the cars that pass us must either be thinking "what a pair of idiots" or "those runners must be so dedicated to be out in this"! I prefer to think it's the latter!


----------



## immum

Good your back is better @O2.0. Hope your foot doesn't get any worse.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pleased to read your update @O2.0 - except for the bit about your foot, obviously. This might seem left field but have you considered a Lisfranc injury? A running friend had huge foot issues for well over a year, eventually she happened upon someone who suggested this and it was indeed that. It's vastly under diagnosed as most folk haven't heard of it.

Glad to see Penny has been enjoying being out with you, too. What a super little woofer she is for you.


----------



## Boxer123

Good running everyone but especially Penny those water bottles are scary !

18 miles this morning. Gorgeous route but warm ended up running into a pub and begging for water. They got me on my way again. Planning two 20 miler sand a 22 before the marathon.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474237
> View attachment 474238
> View attachment 474239
> View attachment 474240
> Good running everyone but especially Penny those water bottles are scary !
> 
> 18 miles this morning. Gorgeous route but warm ended up running into a pub and begging for water. They got me on my way again. Planning two 20 miler sand a 22 before the marathon.


Amazing!! Fantastic distance well done!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Amazing!! Fantastic distance well done!


I'm feeling a bit grim now


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Super distance @Boxer123 - have you managed to eat? I hope so, I'm shocking at eating after a long run and often feel wobbly. The first time I marathon trained I met the kitchen floor for a lie down a couple of times


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Super distance @Boxer123 - have you managed to eat? I hope so, I'm shocking at eating after a long run and often feel wobbly. The first time I marathon trained I met the kitchen floor for a lie down a couple of times


I have although I know what you mean you don't want to. I have to force myself. My tummy always does the loop to loop after a long run. I was also dehydrated so grateful to the lovely pup for rehydrating me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My first ever long run (I did 15 miles) I vomited everything I drank or ate for 36 hours, it was awful! Then over the course of time I worked out the only thing I could eat post run was white bread and butter, with a hard boiled egg and half a tonne of salt! Occasionally I was brave and had a slice of leerdammer cheese too. You will notice it’s all beige. Health goddess, that’s me


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My first ever long run (I did 15 miles) I vomited everything I drank or ate for 36 hours, it was awful! Then over the course of time I worked out the only thing I could eat post run was white bread and butter, with a hard boiled egg and half a tonne of salt! Occasionally I was brave and had a slice of leerdammer cheese too. You will notice it's all beige. Health goddess, that's me


Oh no not the run pukes. I've had some french bread with cheese so not very healthy. Going to make a noodle soup for dinner with peppers, chillies, ginger, turmeric and spinach. Just soaking up some vid D. It's a gorgeous evening.

Definitely need new running shoes holding on for pay day. What should I go for I have been enjoying my fuel cells.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I run in NB - as I need the D width. I’ve got Fuel Cell Rebel for racing though…couldn’t resist them in the sale last year. They are only a B width but that’s fine for up to 10k which is as far as I’d “race”. 

I need new shoes too, they’ve changed the 860s so I need to go and physically try them I think.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I run in NB - as I need the D width. I've got Fuel Cell Rebel for racing though…couldn't resist them in the sale last year. They are only a B width but that's fine for up to 10k which is as far as I'd "race".
> 
> I need new shoes too, they've changed the 860s so I need to go and physically try them I think.


I might go to the shop. I normally use ASICS but these have been so comfy.


----------



## Boxer123

Perfect post run meal noodles loaded with veg, some vegan chicken, spices. Lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Super distance @Boxer123 - have you managed to eat? I hope so, I'm shocking at eating after a long run and often feel wobbly. The first time I marathon trained I met the kitchen floor for a lie down a couple of times





Boxer123 said:


> I have although I know what you mean you don't want to. I have to force myself. My tummy always does the loop to loop after a long run. I was also dehydrated so grateful to the lovely pup for rehydrating me.


It's funny how different we all are isn't it. When I finish a long run I'm absolutely starving and get quite hangry if cake and tea isn't available at the end!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's funny how different we all are isn't it. When I finish a long run I'm absolutely starving and get quite hangry if cake and tea isn't available at the end!


A cup of tea definitely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Three and a bit miles with husband this morning...felt so tired from being woken by a certain someone at 3:50am!! He complained for two hours and then went to sleep just before 6 when I was thinking about getting up...! Pesky furry boy.


----------



## Ringypie

That’s it we’ve committed! On 10 September next year, which is both my wedding anniversary and will be 2 years to the day since my 1st chemo, hubby and I will be doing The Lap, a 47 mile ultra around Lake Windermere!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Three and a bit miles with husband this morning...felt so tired from being woken by a certain someone at 3:50am!! He complained for two hours and then went to sleep just before 6 when I was thinking about getting up...! Pesky furry boy.


Well done! That sounds like an exhausting night of not much sleep!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's it we've committed! On 10 September next year, which is both my wedding anniversary and will be 2 years to the day since my 1st chemo, hubby and I will be doing The Lap, a 47 mile ultra around Lake Windermere!!


Exciting it looks great.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Three and a bit miles with husband this morning...felt so tired from being woken by a certain someone at 3:50am!! He complained for two hours and then went to sleep just before 6 when I was thinking about getting up...! Pesky furry boy.


Oscar can join the boxers in the league to kill hooman sleep. Sox often comes in nudges me I get up he goes back to sleep.


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles with a friend this morning I am hungry and tired but nice to catch up. Also she came bearing gifts.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474328
> 8 miles with a friend this morning I am hungry and tired but nice to catch up. Also she came bearing gifts.


Ooh that looks nice! Chocolate brownie?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh that looks nice! Chocolate brownie?


Yes with white chocolate she is the most amazing baker it was all gooy in the middle. I am so hungry today.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yes with white chocolate she is the most amazing baker it was all gooy in the middle. I am so hungry today.


Oh yumm! I'm envious! I've been starving today too. Big bowl of pasta for tea tonight!


----------



## Guest

Tomorrow I move onto the last week of the C25K, which means by this time next week I will be running for 30 minutes straight  I don't think I ever actually believed I'd get this far. Still not fast enough to do 5k in 30 minutes and probably won't be for a while, so that's my next goal.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Tomorrow I move onto the last week of the C25K, which means by this time next week I will be running for 30 minutes straight  I don't think I ever actually believed I'd get this far. Still not fast enough to do 5k in 30 minutes and probably won't be for a while, so that's my next goal.


Great job well done are you enjoying it ?


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Great job well done are you enjoying it ?


Yes, in a strange sort of way!


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Tomorrow I move onto the last week of the C25K, which means by this time next week I will be running for 30 minutes straight  I don't think I ever actually believed I'd get this far. Still not fast enough to do 5k in 30 minutes and probably won't be for a while, so that's my next goal.


That's fantastic well done!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Tomorrow I move onto the last week of the C25K, which means by this time next week I will be running for 30 minutes straight  I don't think I ever actually believed I'd get this far. Still not fast enough to do 5k in 30 minutes and probably won't be for a while, so that's my next goal.


Lots of well done.

I have never managed to get all the way through the program so had to look at different ways which involved my doggy initially x


----------



## immum

So a rather warm run through the woods on Thursday. Strava decided to behave for a change so I think it was pretty accurate, 6.4 miles at 9:52 pace. Pleased with that. And today have just equalled best average speed on the bike even though it was a bit windy. I think that was mainly down to not running on a Friday for a change, so my legs weren’t aching before I started!


----------



## Ringypie

Omg I'm exhausted! 15.5 miles across Dartmoor! Around 4 of those miles were across the Erme Canyons which is up and down and boggy so it was like running on a sponge - so energy sapping! I am on the sofa with tea and don't expect to move until bedtime!
How weary do I look!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Omg I'm exhausted! 15.5 miles across Dartmoor! Around 4 of those miles were across the Erme Canyons which is up and down and boggy so it was like running on a sponge - so energy sapping! I am on the sofa with tea and don't expect to move until bedtime!
> How weary do I look!
> View attachment 474411


Well done @Ringypie I don't know I think you look like you have a couple more miles in you.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie I don't know I think you look like you have a couple more miles in you.


 I not convinced! We put ringy back on the field on the way home and I was shuffling around like an old lady!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie I don't know I think you look like you have a couple more miles in you.


 I thought so too, you look great @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I thought so too, you look great @Ringypie


Shortly after this I sank down in a weary heap - couldn't stay on my feet any longer! Walking back to the car was a challenge!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow! So many great things in here 

@McKenzie brilliant work with the C25k - you must be so pleased!

@immum I'm glad to see a post where you've not said Strava is wrong and accepted that you actually ran the pace you did  well done!

As for you @Ringypie i think you look fresh as a daisy, you're looking great. What a woman you are.

I did a run/walk parkrun with my friend who is staying and is rehab-ing her knee poor thing. Then we walked another 3.5 miles in the afternoon. Will go for a run shortly…after another coffee.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run…did 6.5 miles at 10:30  Pretty nice on the way home with a tail wind.

Friday night was our running club awards, I obviously didn't win a prize in the category I was nominated in but I did win a little trophy which people write in with running related funnies/stories. I got the "nature's wee award" - my friend sent it in after I did my first outdoor wee when we were training for the relay last year! Oh the shame. The trophy is cute though 










Thought I'd put it with husbands Ironman 1st place trophy and his Ironman world champs medals - not quite the same standard 










Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run…did 6.5 miles at 10:30  Pretty nice on the way home with a tail wind.
> 
> Friday night was our running club awards, I obviously didn't win a prize in the category I was nominated in but I did win a little trophy which people write in with running related funnies/stories. I got the "nature's wee award" - my friend sent it in after I did my first outdoor wee when we were training for the relay last year! Oh the shame. The trophy is cute though
> 
> View attachment 474475
> 
> 
> Thought I'd put it with husbands Ironman 1st place trophy and his Ironman world champs medals - not quite the same standard
> 
> View attachment 474476
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy xx


Sounds like a fun night @Mrs Funkin it took me years to wee outside definitely trophy worthy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I’ve been running since 2006…so it took me a long time


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I've been running since 2006…so it took me a long time


Did I ever tell you about when I got in line for the toilet at the London Marathon got to the front and was greeted with female urinals and a card she wee. I ran back out


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run…did 6.5 miles at 10:30  Pretty nice on the way home with a tail wind.
> 
> Friday night was our running club awards, I obviously didn't win a prize in the category I was nominated in but I did win a little trophy which people write in with running related funnies/stories. I got the "nature's wee award" - my friend sent it in after I did my first outdoor wee when we were training for the relay last year! Oh the shame. The trophy is cute though
> 
> View attachment 474475
> 
> 
> Thought I'd put it with husbands Ironman 1st place trophy and his Ironman world champs medals - not quite the same standard
> 
> View attachment 474476
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy xx


That's brilliant sounds like a fun night and I love your trophy!
I've had to have many wild wees in my time - not so much when I've been running but long walks on the moor etc - and the last place I had Ringy had no loo so I'd have to go in the undergrowth in his field. Was all very well until one time when I realised I was being watched by a snake! Luckily it was only a grass snake!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Did I ever tell you about when I got in line for the toilet at the London Marathon got to the front and was greeted with female urinals and a card she wee. I ran back out


Oh my god is this actually a thing?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just the thought of that traumatises me @Boxer123 !!!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh my god is this actually a thing?!





Mrs Funkin said:


> Just the thought of that traumatises me @Boxer123 !!!!!


It was awful lines of women stood up peeing. Do not get in that line @Ringypie next April!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It was awful lines of women stood up peeing. Do not get in that line @Ringypie next April!


That sounds horrific!!! I hope they have warning signs up! I don't think I could go under those circumstances!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That sounds horrific!!! I hope they have warning signs up! I don't think I could go under those circumstances!!


They didn't ! I just thought it was the line for normal portaloos.


----------



## Boxer123

No running today but a beautiful 8 mile walk with a friend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went for a little run with husband this morning, just 3.5 miles…quite nice. Managed to actually go faster than my normal pace too


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, you look so strong at the finish. My knees are rubbery and wobbly at the end after my normal runs!
@Mrs Funkin love that trophy! Definitely something to be proud of ha ha!

Well the Strava saga continues! I now have a new phone, or at least my daughter has a new phone, so I have her old one, which is much beter than my old one, which was also a cast off from one of my daughters. So I was interested to see what Strava recorded last night. It was actually a fairly decent run, lovely and cool, and I felt like I was actually running not plodding for a change. Did the same route as Thursday for comparison, and guess what? Completely different again. This time 6 miles @ 10:37 pace. I was shocked at the pace as I felt quite good! And the distance should be 6.4 miles (or so I thought).
Anyway, I decided to check the distance on plotaroute.com, which surely must be quite accurate. It is 6 miles! All this time I've been thinking it's 6.4 was wrong! So Strava was way off when it used to record 6.9 miles. Unfortunately that doesn't explain the shocking pace.


----------



## Ringypie

Well I am angry… they have moved the date of London next year. Haven’t bothered to contact any of us who had deferred to April 2022, just put a post on social media to say the date has been announced as October 2022. No mention of how they had already announced the date as 24 April 2022. I am utterly disgusted, disappointed and fed up.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well I am angry… they have moved the date of London next year. Haven't bothered to contact any of us who had deferred to April 2022, just put a post on social media to say the date has been announced as October 2022. No mention of how they had already announced the date as 24 April 2022. I am utterly disgusted, disappointed and fed up.


Oh no that's rubbish sorry to hear that @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no that's rubbish sorry to hear that @Ringypie.


Just so fed up, it's been one of the things I've been holding onto through this horrible, painful year. Not only that but we had booked that ultra for September and there's no way we can do both.
No reason, no explanation just it's happening in October. Feel like telling them to get stuffed


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That IS rubbish @Ringypie  booooo.

@immum I still think you need to get a basic Garmin (or similar) go on, treat yourself


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That IS rubbish @Ringypie  booooo.
> 
> @immum I still think you need to get a basic Garmin (or similar) go on, treat yourself


It really is so blooming annoying.

I agree @immum treat yourself. It's much easier with a garmin watch!


----------



## immum

Oh @Ringypie thats sooo annoying. Are people complaining about it on social media? If enough people complain maybe they would move it back to April.

I'm rubbish with technology which is why I don't have a garmin or anything. I could get a basic one but I'm not sure. Actually my daughter has an apple watch she doesn't use, maybe I could try that. Are they any good?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just so fed up, it's been one of the things I've been holding onto through this horrible, painful year. Not only that but we had booked that ultra for September and there's no way we can do both.
> No reason, no explanation just it's happening in October. Feel like telling them to get stuffed


I get that I don't know why they have made that decision they have to move back to April eventually.


----------



## MissKittyKat

immum said:


> Oh @Ringypie thats sooo annoying. Are people complaining about it on social media? If enough people complain maybe they would move it back to April.
> 
> I'm rubbish with technology which is why I don't have a garmin or anything. I could get a basic one but I'm not sure. Actually my daughter has an apple watch she doesn't use, maybe I could try that. Are they any good?


If you want basic we got my dad a Fitbit charge 4, it has inbuilt GPS but doesn't have all the smart watch features.

He really loves seeing his maps.

I think GPS is more accurate on newer technology as I have an older for bit and my new one which definitely measure differently.

In addition to GPS issues I also have a doggo who makes me run towards sniffs too so I don't run in straight lines which has been known to add half a mile to my routes even though I run the same route as my friends!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don’t know if they will move it back, they might think October is better for training, as you’re not training through the winter? They are getting such a slating! 

I just did 6.77 miles…bit faster than my usual pace (would have been faster still but the last half mile was back into the vicious headwind!)…just started raining too. Most pesky.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@immum the most accurate Garmin I ever have known was my old 205, which eventually gave up the ghost. I now have a Garmin forerunner 35, as I really only want basic (I do occasionally put it into walk mode too) and they are about £90 at the moment. Husband has a posher Garmin, his and my distances are very close when we run together. I think (but I may be wrong!) that an Apple Watch does distance based on steps, rather than GPS? I think you can calibrate an Apple Watch though to be more accurate when obviously you can't calibrate a phone.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Oh @Ringypie thats sooo annoying. Are people complaining about it on social media? If enough people complain maybe they would move it back to April.
> 
> I'm rubbish with technology which is why I don't have a garmin or anything. I could get a basic one but I'm not sure. Actually my daughter has an apple watch she doesn't use, maybe I could try that. Are they any good?


Sadly I don't think they will move it - they've made the decision now.
Garmins aren't too complicated - I'm rubbish with technology but still managed to help one of the chaps at work get his set up and linked to Strava. If I can do it it can't be too complicated (I still don't know what half the buttons do in hubby's car!).


----------



## Boxer123

I have a very simple garmin it’s really useful for watching my pace. My step dad set it up for me. It’s linked to my strava.


----------



## Boxer123

New shoes !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy days Boxer  Nooooo shoooooes!

I had a little trot at 10:15s this morning, just 4.2 miles with husband. He came with me as he felt a bit “fluffy” after our afternoon/eve out yesterday


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Happy days Boxer  Nooooo shoooooes!
> 
> I had a little trot at 10:15s this morning, just 4.2 miles with husband. He came with me as he felt a bit "fluffy" after our afternoon/eve out yesterday


Poor hubby


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474674
> New shoes !


Oooh very nice!!


----------



## Boxer123

Well that turned rotten. 18.3 miles started out strong then wanted to puke from mile 13. Nightmare I hope that doesn't happen on Marathon day. I'm not sure I could continue.

Extremely happy with my new brookes shoes. My last pair had holes in so no support.

Anyway I've been rubbish at fundraising so thought I'd be cheeky and add my page. I work closely with Down Syndrome Oxford. They are all mums and support family's and young people with DS from birth to adulthood. They run services such as speech and language and group activities. They are superwomen all raised will go to the charity.

https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/rachael-clare4


----------



## immum

Love the shoes @Boxer123!
Another reasonable run last night! I wouldn't say good, but less bad than usual. It was sooo humid aswell which I hate. That's 3 less bad runs in a row now, maybe things are starting to improve a bit. Strava didn't seem too far off the mark, 5.1 miles at just over 10 min miles.
OH said he'd buy me a Garmin for christmas if I can wait that long. I think I'll see if Strava stays consistent for a while, then decide whether to get one or not.


----------



## immum

@Boxer123 donated.
I'm sure you'll be fine on the day.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Boxer123 donated.
> I'm sure you'll be fine on the day.


Thank you for your donation @immum . I'm wondering if I need to take some solid food out with me. Tummy has settled now I've had a brew and mars bar.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well that turned rotten. 18.3 miles started out strong then wanted to puke from mile 13. Nightmare I hope that doesn't happen on Marathon day. I'm not sure I could continue.
> 
> Extremely happy with my new brookes shoes. My last pair had holes in so no support.
> 
> Anyway I've been rubbish at fundraising so thought I'd be cheeky and add my page. I work closely with Down Syndrome Oxford. They are all mums and support family's and young people with DS from birth to adulthood. They run services such as speech and language and group activities. They are superwomen all raised will go to the charity.
> 
> https://www.justgiving.com/fundraising/rachael-clare4


Well done for keeping going, it's horrid when you don't feel right!! Sounds like a great charity - I'll donate too


----------



## Ringypie

Oooh I've had a lovely run tonight! Only a short social one with the club but just what I needed as I can still feel last weekend's race in my legs. What I'm most excited about is one of the other ladies challenged me to sprint up the hill home which is about .8 of a mile all up. Bearing in mind my recent problems with hills I bleated about not being able to push myself on hills but tried anyway… and I flew up the hill, my legs responded like they used to!! It was just lovely!
And my new socks finally arrived (problems with the shop sending them out  don't think I can name and shame but if you're going to order stuff online from a trail running shop up north be careful!).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done for keeping going, it's horrid when you don't feel right!! Sounds like a great charity - I'll donate too


Thank you appreciated. I've been reading up on avoiding nausea all evening I think I set off to fast.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oooh I've had a lovely run tonight! Only a short social one with the club but just what I needed as I can still feel last weekend's race in my legs. What I'm most excited about is one of the other ladies challenged me to sprint up the hill home which is about .8 of a mile all up. Bearing in mind my recent problems with hills I bleated about not being able to push myself on hills but tried anyway… and I flew up the hill, my legs responded like they used to!! It was just lovely!
> And my new socks finally arrived (problems with the shop sending them out  don't think I can name and shame but if you're going to order stuff online from a trail running shop up north be careful!).
> View attachment 474712


Well done you it's making me feel sick even thinking about running up a hill. Love the socks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done Boxer, glad to read you're feeling better now. 

I'll send you some pennies shortly. I have looked after several ladies with babies who were born with Down's Syndrome and I grew up with Great Auntie Joan who had Down's. One lady I looked after we hatched a plan to ring her before I went to weigh the baby so she could try to get some extra food in him, as the Paediatric doctors kept trying to admit him. I remember it so well. We kept him out of hospital


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you both @Ringypie and @Mrs Funkin  for your donations. I have two more long runs to go so will hopefully get on top of the sickness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I ran to parkrun, then ran parkrun with a pal who had done 20 miles already (she's doing Brighton), then home again. I personally think 23 miles is too long as a training run for a marathon but there you go. She's much faster than I am, so I'm sure she will be fine.

I look awful though! Need to get a grip on my food again…










(Oh and this NOT me compliment searching, I really do think I look terrible around the middle! ETA the not, haha!)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I ran to parkrun, then ran parkrun with a pal who had done 20 miles already (she's doing Brighton), then home again. I personally think 23 miles is too long as a trying run for a marathon but there you go. She's much faster than I am, so I'm sure she will be fine.
> 
> I look awful though! Need to get a grip on my food again…
> 
> View attachment 474757
> 
> 
> (Oh and this me compliment searching, I really do think I look terrible around the middle!)


Well done @Mrs Funkin. We at boxer HQ think you look great. You must develop more body confidence like Sox.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really should! Do you give lessons, Sox?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really should! Do you give lessons, Sox?


He says the trick is accepting your body and owning it. He likes to strut up and down the village and if people don't stop to compliment him he will make direct eye contact until they do. It helps to have a hooman who tells him how gorgeous he is every 5 minutes.


----------



## Boxer123

Completely forgot because it’s been deferred so many times I have a place in the Portsmouth waterside marathon 19 December.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I met Monty the miniature smooth haired dachshund earlier. He's pretty body positive too...he and Sox are from the same school of demanding compliments  #BeMoreSox


----------



## Boxer123

He’s like to be trending! He’s worked tirelessly for years against diet culture and promoting confidence. He’s even stopped traffic with his body.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474758
> 
> 
> Well done @Mrs Funkin. We at boxer HQ think you look great. You must develop more body confidence like Sox.


I think we could all learn a lot from our animal friends x










Mainly to not give a c***


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I think we could all learn a lot from our animal friends x
> 
> View attachment 474768
> 
> 
> Mainly to not give a c***


Ha ha love it so comfortable.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I ran to parkrun, then ran parkrun with a pal who had done 20 miles already (she's doing Brighton), then home again. I personally think 23 miles is too long as a training run for a marathon but there you go. She's much faster than I am, so I'm sure she will be fine.
> 
> I look awful though! Need to get a grip on my food again…
> 
> View attachment 474757
> 
> 
> (Oh and this NOT me compliment searching, I really do think I look terrible around the middle! ETA the not, haha!)


I think you look great!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I met Monty the miniature smooth haired dachshund earlier. He's pretty body positive too...he and Sox are from the same school of demanding compliments  #BeMoreSox


I'm jealous I love dachshunds!


----------



## immum

Indeed you look good @Mrs Funkin. I have the same problem round the middle and chunky legs too. I WILL do something about it soon, but can't be bothered at the moment. 
Milo is of the same opinion as Sox.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Indeed you look good @Mrs Funkin. I have the same problem round the middle and chunky legs too. I WILL do something about it soon, but can't be bothered at the moment.
> Milo is of the same opinion as Sox.
> View attachment 474774


Never hear the floofs worrying about being to round in the middle. I'm loving these pictures of sleepy cats.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks everyone, you're very kind. I'm a funny shape really. Should have been born in the 50s as my waist is actually disproportionately small compared to my hips, I've got big boobs and a flat bum - so the sticky out skirts with petticoats underneath would have been good for my. My best body feature is my calves...plus I have to remember I am knocking on the door of 50, so don't look too bad. 

Loving all the body positive furries!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A while back (in May I think) our neighbour's daughter was visiting and I ran to the Pier and back with her - she has three children under five and never have I met anyone who needs to run more! Anyway, she is down with the children and she's just sent me a text asking if I'd go for a run with her in the morning, so I am. I'll do a bit beforehand, then we will do 5k together as she said she's only run once since May. I'm sad for her. I'm sad that she has a husband who cannot see nor realise that the poor woman needs to get out the door for a run a few times a week for some headspace. I know I shouldn't comment on people's relationships but honestly, ggrrrr.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> A while back (in May I think) our neighbour's daughter was visiting and I ran to the Pier and back with her - she has three children under five and never have I met anyone who needs to run more! Anyway, she is down with the children and she's just sent me a text asking if I'd go for a run with her in the morning, so I am. I'll do a bit beforehand, then we will do 5k together as she said she's only run once since May. I'm sad for her. I'm sad that she has a husband who cannot see nor realise that the poor woman needs to get out the door for a run a few times a week for some headspace. I know I shouldn't comment on people's relationships but honestly, ggrrrr.


Good hubby's are hard to come by @Mrs Funkin hopefully she can enjoy tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Today Elliot and I finished the C25K    The fact that I can now run for 30 minutes without stopping still seems incredible to me. I know it's peanuts compared with the runs that most of you do, but to be honest, the likelihood of me finishing the program sat somewhere between going to space and joining the circus :Hilarious And gosh, it was HARD, but it's given me a new life motto: If I can do this, what can't I do?

Anyway, here's my faithful running buddy and my new dinosaur leggings! Oh, and I've ordered new running socks and shoes to celebrate :Smug


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Today Elliot and I finished the C25K    The fact that I can now run for 30 minutes without stopping still seems incredible to me. I know it's peanuts compared with the runs that most of you do, but to be honest, the likelihood of me finishing the program sat somewhere between going to space and joining the circus :Hilarious And gosh, it was HARD, but it's given me a new life motto: If I can do this, what can't I do?
> 
> Anyway, here's my faithful running buddy and my new dinosaur leggings! Oh, and I've ordered new running socks and shoes to celebrate :Smug
> 
> View attachment 474785


Amazing, well done . I hope you stay proud of yourself.

Be careful, the colourful leggings .ay become an obsession! X


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @McKenzie and of course Elliot. do you have park run or anything similar in NZ ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's wonderful @McKenzie - many congratulations! Elliott looks lovely too, Hope he's enjoying running with you.

Good idea @Boxer123 there is indeed parkrun in NZ but they are a lot more spaced out than the UK!


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @McKenzie and of course Elliot. do you have park run or anything similar in NZ ?





Mrs Funkin said:


> That's wonderful @McKenzie - many congratulations! Elliott looks lovely too, Hope he's enjoying running with you.
> 
> Good idea @Boxer123 there is indeed parkrun in NZ but they are a lot more spaced out than the UK!


Thank you both, I'm so incredibly proud of myself!

There is actually a parkrun nearby, but we're currently in full lockdown  I might consider joining a bit later in the year though  For now I'm just going to keep working on my speed - I can run the 30 minutes but not fast enough to do 5k in that time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah yes, of course you are, I saw you are in full lockdown. That’s great that there is a parkrun near you - believe you me there is no pressure at all to do parkrun in 30 minutes, so hopefully you can get there once it all reopens.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ah yes, of course you are, I saw you are in full lockdown. That's great that there is a parkrun near you - believe you me there is no pressure at all to do parkrun in 30 minutes, so hopefully you can get there once it all reopens.


I already stalk the FB page of the one near me so I'm sure I'll get there eventually


----------



## Boxer123

A slow 3 mile recovery run for me today. Legs not feeling to bad. I’ve ordered some ginger biscuits and ginger shot for my long run next week going to experiment.


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Amazing, well done . I hope you stay proud of yourself.
> 
> Be careful, the colourful leggings .ay become an obsession! X


Sorry missed your post. I think I'm already a bit of a legging addict!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Three stage run interspersed with much chatting…6.5 miles all together. Sunny running too


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Today Elliot and I finished the C25K    The fact that I can now run for 30 minutes without stopping still seems incredible to me. I know it's peanuts compared with the runs that most of you do, but to be honest, the likelihood of me finishing the program sat somewhere between going to space and joining the circus :Hilarious And gosh, it was HARD, but it's given me a new life motto: If I can do this, what can't I do?
> 
> Anyway, here's my faithful running buddy and my new dinosaur leggings! Oh, and I've ordered new running socks and shoes to celebrate :Smug
> 
> View attachment 474785


That's a fantastic achievement well done!!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so pleased with myself!!! Lots of us from club went for a run along an old railway line today. It was an out and back and people doing lots of different distances. I had a nice run out. Turned at 4 miles and found myself running with a lovely lady who is much quicker than me. It was one of those runs that just felt lovely! 9.39 pace, 2 sub 9 minute miles on the way home and loads of strava pb’s!! I felt more like me again which was just amazing!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm so pleased with myself!!! Lots of us from club went for a run along an old railway line today. It was an out and back and people doing lots of different distances. I had a nice run out. Turned at 4 miles and found myself running with a lovely lady who is much quicker than me. It was one of those runs that just felt lovely! 9.39 pace, 2 sub 9 minute miles on the way home and loads of strava pb's!! I felt more like me again which was just amazing!


Glad you enjoyed your run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds fab Ringy, so pleased you had a great run.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Today Elliot and I finished the C25K    The fact that I can now run for 30 minutes without stopping still seems incredible to me. I know it's peanuts compared with the runs that most of you do, but to be honest, the likelihood of me finishing the program sat somewhere between going to space and joining the circus :Hilarious And gosh, it was HARD, but it's given me a new life motto: If I can do this, what can't I do?
> 
> Anyway, here's my faithful running buddy and my new dinosaur leggings! Oh, and I've ordered new running socks and shoes to celebrate :Smug
> 
> View attachment 474785


Just for @McKenzie a sample of my leggings collection


----------



## immum

Well done @McKenzie keep up the good work! 
Glad you enjoyed your run @Ringypie.
No running for me this week.I had surgery yesterday to remove another basal cell carcinoma from my eyebrow and a biopsy of another suspicious patch on the side of my nose. I'm not supposed to run before the weekend because of the risk of bleeding. I'm quite disappointed actually as I smashed my average speed record on the bike on Sunday and wanted to see if I had a good run on Monday. Anyway I might go Thursday or Friday if it looks like it's healing well.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Well done @McKenzie keep up the good work!
> Glad you enjoyed your run @Ringypie.
> No running for me this week.I had surgery yesterday to remove another basal cell carcinoma from my eyebrow and a biopsy of another suspicious patch on the side of my nose. I'm not supposed to run before the weekend because of the risk of bleeding. I'm quite disappointed actually as I smashed my average speed record on the bike on Sunday and wanted to see if I had a good run on Monday. Anyway I might go Thursday or Friday if it looks like it's healing well.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Oh dear that sounds stressful I hope all is ok do follow those doctors orders put your feet and get in some nice snacks.


----------



## Boxer123

Just a little poodle for me down the river today it's a beautiful morning.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well done @McKenzie keep up the good work!
> Glad you enjoyed your run @Ringypie.
> No running for me this week.I had surgery yesterday to remove another basal cell carcinoma from my eyebrow and a biopsy of another suspicious patch on the side of my nose. I'm not supposed to run before the weekend because of the risk of bleeding. I'm quite disappointed actually as I smashed my average speed record on the bike on Sunday and wanted to see if I had a good run on Monday. Anyway I might go Thursday or Friday if it looks like it's healing well.


Oh you poor thing! I hope you heal quickly and are back on your feet soon!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m loving it at the moment! Another good run with the club. I ran up all the hills and really pushed on the downhills. Just hoping treatment on Thursday doesn’t knock me back again as it’s so lovely to feel more like me again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all is as well as can be @immum horribke to have to have that done


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I had a nice run (10k at, yes, you guessed it, 10:29 avg a mile, haha) with my pal (Mabel's human)...then came home and after breakfast went out for a walk with best pal (who was down and stayed yesterday, we didn't go to bed until 1am and I was awake before 6...) and we walked another four miles. I may have accidentally had a cream tea instead of lunch. Oops. It was delicious though and in a really lovely spot, right on the Prom overlooking the sea. Happy days


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I had a nice run (10k at, yes, you guessed it, 10:29 avg a mile, haha) with my pal (Mabel's human)...then came home and after breakfast went out for a walk with best pal (who was down and stayed yesterday, we didn't go to bed until 1am and I was awake before 6...) and we walked another four miles. I may have accidentally had a cream tea instead of lunch. Oops. It was delicious though and in a really lovely spot, right on the Prom overlooking the sea. Happy days


Ohh your cream tea sounds lovely! Cream on first or jam???


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohh your cream tea sounds lovely! Cream on first or jam???


Cream !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cream first @Ringypie - it was a little pot of jam, a little jar of cream and a little one of butter...so one scone was butter and jam, the other was cream and jam. Yum yum yum.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Cream !





Mrs Funkin said:


> Cream first @Ringypie - it was a little pot of jam, a little jar of cream and a little one of butter...so one scone was butter and jam, the other was cream and jam. Yum yum yum.


Hurrah! Of course it must be cream first!


----------



## immum

Sorry I have to disagree, it absolutely must be jam first! You wouldn’t put cream under strawberries, or cheesecake would you? It goes on top. I had a cream tea for lunch today aswell, but it wasn’t right, the scones were warm!
I’m currently sporting an amazing black eye, and can’t sleep on that side at the moment because of the bruising, but it’s otherwise ok, seems to be healing well. Went for a long walk today, and going out on my bike tomorrow for a short non record breaking ride. If all’s ok after that I’ll run on Friday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah but @immum surely the clotted cream us instead of the butter and you wouldn't put butter on top of jam would you? This debate will I'm sure never be resolved. I just know I can't spread cold clotted cream on top of slippery jam 

I hope that your eye isn't too sore  I hate it when you have a sore face and when you turn over in your sleep onto that side it wakes you up.


----------



## Boxer123

5.7 miles today legs are feeling well rested ready for a long one Sunday.

I've been having issues with my bras rubbing me especially during my long runs. I ordered one of amazon without many expectations and it is the most comfortable bra I've ever worn. It's more comfortable on than off I'm going to order more.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474966
> View attachment 474967
> 5.7 miles today legs are feeling well rested ready for a long one Sunday.
> 
> I've been having issues with my bras rubbing me especially during my long runs. I ordered one of amazon without many expectations and it is the most comfortable bra I've ever worn. It's more comfortable on than off I'm going to order more.


Ohhh what is it? I always have bra issues!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ohhh what is it? I always have bra issues!


I have massive bra issues. It's this one. So comfortable it's like having baby rabbits wrapped around your boobs ! I'm not sure how it will work for those ladies with a larger bust size as I have fried eggs.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 474969
> 
> 
> I have massive bra issues. It's this one. So comfortable it's like having baby rabbits wrapped around your boobs ! I'm not sure how it will work for those ladies with a larger bust size as I have fried eggs.


Thanks I'll have a look.

Most recent bra took a chunk out of my back because I hadn't put one of the hook eyes in fully! I also have little arms so struggle fastening them as generally wear a racer back x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks I'll have a look.
> 
> Most recent bra took a chunk out of my back because I hadn't put one of the hook eyes in fully! I also have little arms so struggle fastening them as generally wear a racer back x


So painful mine rubbed at the front didn't notice whilst I was running got home to half my skin missing. Bad bra ! This one has no clasp just pull on.


----------



## Guest

Hi everyone!

Firstly, it's got to be jam first!!! I can't even comprehend cream first!

Secondly, can anyone recommend some funky leggings? The range where I live is pretty limited and very pricey! I often find buying from the UK cheaper even with shipping costs.

I have two pairs of Lucy Locket Loves and generally like them, but I find them a teeny bit thin.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Firstly, it's got to be jam first!!! I can't even comprehend cream first!
> 
> Secondly, can anyone recommend some funky leggings? The range where I live is pretty limited and very pricey! I often find buying from the UK cheaper even with shipping costs.
> 
> I have two pairs of Lucy Locket Loves and generally like them, but I find them a teeny bit thin.


Interesting what you think about lockets as I find them thicker than some of my others.

I have;
Lockets 
Sturdy by Design (winter ones)
Flanci (these are thinner)
Rainbows & Sprinkles 
Tikiboo

:Happy


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Interesting what you think about lockets as I find them thicker than some of my others.
> 
> I have;
> Lockets
> Sturdy by Design (winter ones)
> Flanci (these are thinner)
> Rainbows & Sprinkles
> Tikiboo
> 
> :Happy


Thanks, I'll check them out  How old are your lockets? I read (after I had ordered) that the quality isn't what it used to be. I still really like them, but interested what else is out there.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Thanks, I'll check them out  How old are your lockets? I read (after I had ordered) that the quality isn't what it used to be. I still really like them, but interested what else is out there.


Bought a recent pair and they didn't seem different to earlier ones x


----------



## Guest

MissKittyKat said:


> Bought a recent pair and they didn't seem different to earlier ones x


That's actually good to know. I'm new to the world of leggings so I was really only comparing them to the other pair I have (a boring black pair from years ago). I do love their prints and they seem reasonably priced.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Firstly, it's got to be jam first!!! I can't even comprehend cream first!
> 
> Secondly, can anyone recommend some funky leggings? The range where I live is pretty limited and very pricey! I often find buying from the UK cheaper even with shipping costs.
> 
> I have two pairs of Lucy Locket Loves and generally like them, but I find them a teeny bit thin.


I have some sturdy by design which are lovely - both the winter ones and normal ones.
I also have a pair of rainbow and sprinkles shorts on the way because they have pink ponies on them


----------



## Guest

Just ordering a couple of pairs of Tikiboo - excellent timing as they have a 30% off bank holiday sale


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve not been shopping for clothes for two years since before the pandemic. So today I braved it. Went early to avoid crowds and took mask. Arrived apparently the shops do not open until 10 so I had to hang around. Couldn’t find anything suitable for work I don’t understand fashion. I thought I was over hating my body but the changing room mirrors changed that wanted to cry. 

Ended up leaving with some super dry running leggings, lush bath stuff and toys for the boys.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @Ringypie I look forward to how the R&S shorts are, I keep looking at them.

We have friends down and we just went to Arundel. I went in a little shop there and bought some trousers and a dress! I always buy things if I see them and like them (and they are't expensive as I don't have many spare pennies for things like clothes)...best bit was the dress was only £18.99, reduced from £37.99, it's coral, linen, sort of a one size shift, with pockets  I also don't understand fashion @Boxer123 so the whole "boobs hanging out from your dress" thing has fully passed me by!

Ran five miles with my pal. We were going to go further but she's marathon training and she had a sore piriformis, so we walked the last km. She's lost 15kg of weight and looks incredible - she always wears Sweaty Betty running kit and looks brilliant in it. I can't afford SB sadly, so I just admire it on my pals that wear it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've been bitten around my neck by vicious vampire beastie, I think last night. OUCH! I guess I will have to start ABs which is annoying...I hate it as I nearly always get an infection which changes my running as I feel rotten.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I went out with friends this morning, a lovely 5k run/walk/chat as was getting a little warm for the dogs towards the end.

Haven't run for a while, family stuff, so it was nice to get out again.

I only buy clothes when I am desperate (this doesn't include running leggings or trainers), I have no idea about fashion but no longer care!

I do go out and buy a new pair of school shoes every year but still need to do that this year as avoiding the outlet "like there's a plague"


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I went out with friends this morning, a lovely 5k run/walk/chat as was getting a little warm for the dogs towards the end.
> 
> Haven't run for a while, family stuff, so it was nice to get out again.
> 
> I only buy clothes when I am desperate (this doesn't include running leggings or trainers), I have no idea about fashion but no longer care!
> 
> I do go out and buy a new pair of school shoes every year but still need to do that this year as avoiding the outlet "like there's a plague"


I'm running two insets next year and wanted to look a bit more professional than my normal running clothes and covered in dog hair. Alas it's not to be.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I'm running two insets next year and wanted to look a bit more professional than my normal running clothes and covered in dog hair. Alas it's not to be.


If I ever go to a conference or external training I forgot how people dress in a normal secondary, we are a little for casual in SEN!


----------



## immum

I don't really do fashion either! Most of my clothes are tesco, Sainsbury's or matalan. Running stuff from decathlon.
So I went for a run this evening, 4.9 miles @ just under 10 min pace, felt quite good, and no problems with eyebrow or nose, so all good.
I hope your bite goes down soon @Mrs Funkin, nasty critters. I got a few nettle stings tonight as the paths across the fields are so overgrown at the moment.


----------



## Guest

I'm another who HATES clothes shopping. My mum does too so we moan about it together  I tend to have a few key pieces each season which I then thrash, but being in primary I can get away with it! I'm buying more and more online these days.


MissKittyKat said:


> I do go out and buy a new pair of school shoes every year but still need to do that this year as avoiding the outlet "like there's a plague"


:Hilarious All these old sayings that have suddenly come true...



Ringypie said:


> I also have a pair of rainbow and sprinkles shorts on the way because they have pink ponies on them


Oh you MUST show us! :Woot



Mrs Funkin said:


> I've been bitten around my neck by vicious vampire beastie, I think last night. OUCH! I guess I will have to start ABs which is annoying...I hate it as I nearly always get an infection which changes my running as I feel rotten.


Ouch! :Arghh It's amazing how something so small can cause so much suffering.



immum said:


> and no problems with eyebrow or nose, so all good.


Glad it's healing, is the black eye going down?

We're in lockdown so it's been easy to run every second day without all the usual life commitments getting in the way. Doing another post-C25k 30 minute run this afternoon, although it's looking pretty wet out - Elliot might object!


----------



## immum

@McKenzie it hasn't gone down much but is not getting any worse now. It's maybe faded a little, and is a lovely shade of blue, burgundy and yellow!


----------



## Guest

I've just been scrolling back through this thread (I'm procrastinating about writing an essay ) and I have to say @Boxer123 , you run in the most beautiful places!!!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I've just been scrolling back through this thread (I'm procrastinating about writing an essay ) and I have to say @Boxer123 , you run in the most beautiful places!!!


It is beautiful around here it's part of the reason I'm struggling to buy anywhere.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> It is beautiful around here it's part of the reason I'm struggling to buy anywhere.


Yeah I know that feeling, the house market here has gone absolutely nuts.

Got out for my slow 30 minute run this afternoon. It was only drizzling so I coaxed Elliot out, but we had to go off the path quite a bit to avoid people and ended up splashing through puddles which was actually quite fun, but I was glad I had my gortex trainers on!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Yeah I know that feeling, the house market here has gone absolutely nuts.
> 
> Got out for my slow 30 minute run this afternoon. It was only drizzling so I coaxed Elliot out, but we had to go off the path quite a bit to avoid people and ended up splashing through puddles which was actually quite fun, but I was glad I had my gortex trainers on!


It's a real pain the house I loved has come back on the market but they are still wanting offers over.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had a lovely morning at Parkrun! It’s a beautiful sunny morning down here and I’ve just done a pb for the course, knocked a whole minute off my previous time!! It’s a tough, hilly course so I was delighted to get in under the half hour! Then a nice bacon sandwich and cup of tea at the cafe sitting outside in the beautiful sunshine chatting with running club friends.


----------



## Ringypie

I


Boxer123 said:


> I've not been shopping for clothes for two years since before the pandemic. So today I braved it. Went early to avoid crowds and took mask. Arrived apparently the shops do not open until 10 so I had to hang around. Couldn't find anything suitable for work I don't understand fashion. I thought I was over hating my body but the changing room mirrors changed that wanted to cry.
> 
> Ended up leaving with some super dry running leggings, lush bath stuff and toys for the boys.


I just want to give you a massive hug. I'm useless with fashion too, just stick to the same things all the time then get frustrated when I go shopping as I can't find anything I like. Then see other people wearing said clothes and looking fabulous!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I
> 
> I just want to give you a massive hug. I'm useless with fashion too, just stick to the same things all the time then get frustrated when I go shopping as I can't find anything I like. Then see other people wearing said clothes and looking fabulous!


Seems we are all happiest in our running gear.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Seems we are all happiest in our running gear.


Absolutely! Either that, yard stuff or my standard skinny jeans long leather boots and jumper / joules top (I like the joules harbour top so have it in 4 different patterns!).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Absolutely! Either that, yard stuff or my standard skinny jeans long leather boots and jumper / joules top (I like the joules harbour top so have it in 4 different patterns!).


I have a joules top I love with a little hoodie very comfortable.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @Ringypie  Great stuff. I went to parkrun too, did a pretty reasonable time for me. My pal who is staying scored herself a real and proper parkrun PeeBee, hurrah! She's lost lots of weight and is marathon training and I'm so chuffed for her. Usual run there, then parkrun, then run home for just over five miles.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done @Ringypie  Great stuff. I went to parkrun too, did a pretty reasonable time for me. My pal who is staying scored herself a real and proper parkrun PeeBee, hurrah! She's lost lots of weight and is marathon training and I'm so chuffed for her. Usual run there, then parkrun, then run home for just over five miles.


Lovely well done Mrs F! And well done to your friend - it's such a lovely feeling!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very nearly led astray by aforementioned friend who always wears Sweaty Betty (too many pennies for me)…was going to treat myself to a new pair if shorts, alas no size for me is available. Boooo. Oh well, clearly don’t need them (except I do as all my old Ron Hill shorts are razzered…!).


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve a sore hip so resting  feeling grumpy. I have got loads of work so will crack in with that.


----------



## Ringypie

I got these 









Hope your hip feels better soon @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I got these
> View attachment 475153
> 
> 
> Hope your hip feels better soon @Boxer123


Thanks @Ringypie been for a walk and it seems ok. Doing a day of pineapple and ibrophen not running makes me grumpy.


----------



## O2.0

XC team had their first meet yesterday, the kids did so well and it was wonderful to see their sense of accomplishment with all their work over the summer paying off. The running community really is a special community. I've attended and participated in youth sports in so many different areas, and running takes the cake as the most inclusive and encouraging community, love it! 

Apparently I clocked well over 6 miles by noon. This coaching business is not for the faint of heart! We had four groups, older boys, older girls, younger boys, younger girls, and you have to get everyone bibbed, chipped on their shoes (jesus I tied so many shoes yesterday!), and then herded up to the start box, which felt a lot like herding cats, yell at young kid who decided to down all. the. snacks. 5 minutes before the start (said snacks were seen again, and again, on the side of the trail :Vomit). Once they run off, we coaches run to the 1 mile mark, encourage, yell out splits, then take off again to the 2 mile mark, yell some more, panic when you realize you're missing a runner, find said runner, then race to the finish line, realize you don't have time to watch them come in, go back to the main group, herd more cats, erm, runners to the start box and start all over again. 
Thank goodness for parent volunteers and older kids who know the drill and keep younger kids mostly corralled! 

Today I took Penny for a much needed relaxing hike/jog and allowed myself to get wistful for cooler weather. It won't be for a good month still but I can see autumn trying to take hold. I love the change of seasons!


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> XC team had their first meet yesterday, the kids did so well and it was wonderful to see their sense of accomplishment with all their work over the summer paying off. The running community really is a special community. I've attended and participated in youth sports in so many different areas, and running takes the cake as the most inclusive and encouraging community, love it!
> 
> Apparently I clocked well over 6 miles by noon. This coaching business is not for the faint of heart! We had four groups, older boys, older girls, younger boys, younger girls, and you have to get everyone bibbed, chipped on their shoes (jesus I tied so many shoes yesterday!), and then herded up to the start box, which felt a lot like herding cats, yell at young kid who decided to down all. the. snacks. 5 minutes before the start (said snacks were seen again, and again, on the side of the trail :Vomit). Once they run off, we coaches run to the 1 mile mark, encourage, yell out splits, then take off again to the 2 mile mark, yell some more, panic when you realize you're missing a runner, find said runner, then race to the finish line, realize you don't have time to watch them come in, go back to the main group, herd more cats, erm, runners to the start box and start all over again.
> Thank goodness for parent volunteers and older kids who know the drill and keep younger kids mostly corralled!
> 
> Today I took Penny for a much needed relaxing hike/jog and allowed myself to get wistful for cooler weather. It won't be for a good month still but I can see autumn trying to take hold. I love the change of seasons!


Sounds like fun . Autumn is peeking through here as well .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Booo to poorly hip @Boxer123  Yay to new shorts @Ringypie  XC seems fun fun fun @O2.0 - I love XC we have a league near here but nobody wants to do it, so I might just do it myself 

I ran 6.65 miles today, it was okay I think. Sunny as anything and loads of funny little flies…


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> I've a sore hip so resting  feeling grumpy. I have got loads of work so will crack in with that.


Hope the hip is feeling better @Boxer123 .



Ringypie said:


> I got these
> View attachment 475153
> 
> 
> Hope your hip feels better soon @Boxer123


Oh I love them @Ringypie ! So cool. I have to go for capri or full length because I have super-chunky knees and calves. Actually I think my calves might be tonight up a bit since I started running - or maybe that's wishful thinking!

Run day today, I'm hoping to increase my speed a teeny bit as I think I can push myself a little bit harder.


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Hope the hip is feeling better @Boxer123 .
> 
> Oh I love them @Ringypie ! So cool. I have to go for capri or full length because I have super-chunky knees and calves. Actually I think my calves might be tonight up a bit since I started running - or maybe that's wishful thinking!
> 
> Run day today, I'm hoping to increase my speed a teeny bit as I think I can push myself a little bit harder.


They do them as full length leggings too. They are from a company called Rainbows and Sparkles.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m very confused about my hip any experience. I wouldn’t even say it hurts but I can feel something there. When I walk it warms up doesn’t hurt. Sometimes if I twist I catch it. I jogged up and down at the field this morning no pain when running.

I’ve not run as I don’t want to upset it (listen when your body whispers so it doesn’t have to scream) but am getting fed up. 

Any thoughts what this is. I’ve tried some stretches which helps.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I once had a pretty horrid hip issue, started when I increased to running five times a week (including two proper club sessions, so not like now if I run five times a week IYKWIM). Physio thought it was possibly a bursar issue, it took a while for the inflammation to settle down, massage, stretches…and smaller running load. Took a while though and was always worse if I ran hills.

Hope it feels better soon @Boxer123


----------



## Mrs Funkin

End of the prom and back for me today, so 4.2 miles…actually a bit faster than normal (10:13s) but the wind was feisty and all over the place, swirling around. Quite odd.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I once had a pretty horrid hip issue, started when I increased to running five times a week (including two proper club sessions, so not like now if I run five times a week IYKWIM). Physio thought it was possibly a bursar issue, it took a while for the inflammation to settle down, massage, stretches…and smaller running load. Took a while though and was always worse if I ran hills.
> 
> Hope it feels better soon @Boxer123


Thank you I'm thinking a physio appointment might be in order. Just got back from a walk with the boys it just feels tight.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie love the unicorns.

Woody and I went to support some friends completing a local half this morning. All the spectatoring, attention and being good was exhausting according to Mr Woody.

I've just been out and done a steady 2 miles, its still so humid even though temps have dropped.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie love the unicorns.
> 
> Woody and I went to support some friends completing a local half this morning. All the spectatoring, attention and being good was exhausting according to Mr Woody.
> 
> I've just been out and done a steady 2 miles, its still so humid even though temps have dropped.
> 
> View attachment 475217


You've broken him again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh poor baby Woody, he's shattered! You're right @MissKittyKat it's so so humid.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> You've broken him again.


Think he'll be glad when I go back to work.

He has the perfect Labrador life.

Eat, walk, get attention, walk, eat, cuddles, sleep, repeat


----------



## Guest

That hip sounds sore @Boxer123 . Fingers crossed it resolves soon.



MissKittyKat said:


> Think he'll be glad when I go back to work.


We're in lockdown and yesterday I needed to go out to the supermarket. The joy with which Elliot leapt onto the bed in the spare room (where they stay when I'm out) made me feel a little unloved  - I'm sure it was just that he really wanted his treat - at least that's what I'm telling myself!

Made an improvement on my speed yesterday - 9'09"/km . Tomorrow's goal is to get into the 8s!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> That hip sounds sore @Boxer123 . Fingers crossed it resolves soon.
> 
> We're in lockdown and yesterday I needed to go out to the supermarket. The joy with which Elliot leapt onto the bed in the spare room (where they stay when I'm out) made me feel a little unloved  - I'm sure it was just that he really wanted his treat - at least that's what I'm telling myself!
> 
> Made an improvement on my speed yesterday - 9'09"/km . Tomorrow's goal is to get into the 8s!


How long is your lockdown for are you allowed exercise? I've been resting up basically spent all day with Loki glued to me like a limpet.


----------



## Guest

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 475225
> 
> 
> How long is your lockdown for are you allowed exercise? I've been resting up basically spent all day with Loki glued to me like a limpet.


He looks very happy there! :Hilarious

Where I live goes to Level 3 tomorrow, which is still fairly locked-down but a few more places open for contactless purchases. I'm still working from home for at least another week. We're allowed out to exercise in our local area (not supposed to drive for exercise) and dogs aren't allowed off-lead while we're in lockdown.


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> He looks very happy there! :Hilarious
> 
> Where I live goes to Level 3 tomorrow, which is still fairly locked-down but a few more places open for contactless purchases. I'm still working from home for at least another week. We're allowed out to exercise in our local area (not supposed to drive for exercise) and dogs aren't allowed off-lead while we're in lockdown.


He likes a snug


----------



## Boxer123

The hip sorry if I’m boring everyone. I’m umming about physio because I’m broke. Just been out for a bimble absolutely no pain when running a few twinges once stopping. I might book in anyway can’t hurt.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I would definitely get it checked, you may have just done too much and the physio may be able to focus your stretching.

I am very aware of all my joints belonging to a family riddled with arthritis. For women hormonal changes can also change the laxity of ligaments making the joints more prone to injury. This is a really interesting area of research!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I would definitely get it checked, you may have just done too much and the physio may be able to focus your stretching.
> 
> I am very aware of all my joints belonging to a family riddled with arthritis. For women hormonal changes can also change the laxity of ligaments making the joints more prone to injury. This is a really interesting area of research!


That makes sense.


----------



## immum

I hope your hip isn't too bad @Boxer123. If it was me I would ignore it as it isn't hurting when running. I regularly get twinges in various joints that last a few days/weeks and go away on their own. It's probably my age though! If it doesn't hurt to run, I run, even if it stiffens up a bit afterwards.
Last night was lovely and cool, ran a comfortable 5.1 miles at reasonable pace. I'm starting to feel a little bit better running, I don't want to jinx anything, but maybe the 9 month bad patch I've been going through is starting to pass. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> I hope your hip isn't too bad @Boxer123. If it was me I would ignore it as it isn't hurting when running. I regularly get twinges in various joints that last a few days/weeks and go away on their own. It's probably my age though! If it doesn't hurt to run, I run, even if it stiffens up a bit afterwards.
> Last night was lovely and cool, ran a comfortable 5.1 miles at reasonable pace. I'm starting to feel a little bit better running, I don't want to jinx anything, but maybe the 9 month bad patch I've been going through is starting to pass. Fingers crossed.


I'm tempted to go out again tomorrow I need to stretch more I don't really as the boxers sit on me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm terrible and tend to go with "If it hurts when I'm running I'll do something about it and if it only hurts when I stop I don't bother"...

What's the NHS physio service like at your local hospital? We can self refer down here...worth investigating at least.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm terrible and tend to go with "If it hurts when I'm running I'll do something about it and if it only hurts when I stop I don't bother"...
> 
> What's the NHS physio service like at your local hospital? We can self refer down here...worth investigating at least.


I always pay private the NHS wait is to long. So today I've been so busy running my lovely nana about. Picked her up took her to the shops, took her to my mums, took her home. After all that hip strangely feels back to normal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good, maybe that's sorted it then  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh good, maybe that's sorted it then  Fingers crossed.


Nana physio


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual Wednesday morning run with my pal…6.65m at, yes you guessed it 10:30 miling  

Don’t know what I’ll do in terms of running if I get on a jury case - starts next week (though we don’t go in on Monday we have to await instructions).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Usual Wednesday morning run with my pal…6.65m at, yes you guessed it 10:30 miling
> 
> Don't know what I'll do in terms of running if I get on a jury case - starts next week (though we don't go in on Monday we have to await instructions).


Oh jury duty @Mrs Funkin sounds exciting. Although I'd find it a nightmare due to boxer care.

Good news been for a very slow 5km no hip issues at all. Will build up this week hopefully a long one at the weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for Nanna Physio and a hip that isn't hurting


----------



## Ringypie

Forgot to post last night, it was hill sprints with club but as I’m doing something silly at the weekend I did hill gentle jogs then had a rest and watched them all sweating up and down  then thought I’d do one more and actually put some effort into it… and well I never, I got a pb for that stretch of hill!
Celebrated today by ordering some unicorn leggings


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've decided to redo couch to 5k but use it as interval training to vary one of my runs each week.

Hopefully I will start to be able to link the faster segments together, well that's the plan.

Just 1.5 miles but a faster average pace even with the walking!

Not sure how it can be drizzly and windy though and still sweat!!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I accidentally might have ordered the Sweaty Betty shorts as I checked earlier and they were back in stock. They were in the sale (but still very expensive for me!) - and I ordered size large, so really need not to gain any more weight!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I accidentally might have ordered the Sweaty Betty shorts as I checked earlier and they were back in stock. They were in the sale (but still very expensive for me!) - and I ordered size large, so really need not to gain any more weight!


I'd be interested to know if you think they are worth the cost I've never purchased any seems silly expensive but sometimes it's worth it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall indeed report back. I have a couple of friends who swear by them. Usually £55 but were £38.50 - a pair of Ron Hill are £38 now, which I was shocked by. Shows how long I’ve not bought running shorts for.


----------



## Boxer123

A 3 mile trot with Loki today. Two days off then hopefully a long one Sunday. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Guest

Today was new shoes day! Still doing 30 minute runs, trying to increase my pace a little.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @McKenzie - and someone has a happy little face that spring is on the way for you, too.


----------



## MissKittyKat

McKenzie said:


> Today was new shoes day! Still doing 30 minute runs, trying to increase my pace a little.
> 
> View attachment 475384


How were they?


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great stuff @McKenzie - and someone has a happy little face that spring is on the way for you, too.


Yes we are very happy about spring! Still chilly (had ice on my windscreen still yesterday morning) but when the sun comes out it's glorious. We're still in lockdown so McKenzie has been spending her days following the sunbeam around the living room!



MissKittyKat said:


> How were they?


I think they were good! Up until now I'd been wearing gortex shoes that doubled as winter dog walking shoes, so these are a bit lighter.


----------



## immum

Decided I needed to do a slightly longer run last night, it's been a few weeks since the last one. Last couple of runs we have been running our normal route in reverse for a bit of variety. It feels so different we might as well be on a different planet! This was the first time doing the longer route in reverse. I really enjoyed running down the horrible hill for a change, but didn't realise how much of the rest was uphill. It's a very gradual incline which we don't really notice going down it, but I certainly felt it going up. It's a long drag too so I had to walk a little bit which annoyed me. It's also starting to get quite dark under the trees in the woods now, especially with these dull days we're having. I think in another couple of weeks it will be too dark and we'll be back on the roads. I'm still feeling quite good for the first 2-3 miles though which is a bonus, so hopefully that will improve and I'll feel good for longer. 6.2 miles at just over 10 min miles, not bad considering the bit of walking I did.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @immum  I know what you mean about reverse being odd, we did our parkrun course in reverse once! So strange.

We did four miles this morning, I was so slow though, feeling every extra pound of weight and the tiredness after some busy work days. It's not physically tiring for me at work, just mentally exhausting!

Just been to try my friend's rowing machine…I cycled half a mile each way too, so I've done a triathlon this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran to parkrun, did parkrun (wish I hadn’t!) and ran home. Just under 5.5 miles. 

Today at parkrun was horrible. First finisher shouting at everyone to keep right do he could get through, then lots of runners shouting the same. I lost my temper and shouted that there are no rules about running where. It’s narrow, there are lots of people, my husband pretty much is sub-20 every week but you never hear HIM shouting at people to keep right so they are out of his way. Urgh. We also have a couple of men who run with a ghetto blaster - I can’t stand it - if I want music I’ll put headphones in. We are all subjected to it. I loathe it.

Mostly a miserable experience. That combined with Oscar not being great, a crappy week at work and a couple of other things going on doesn’t make for a very happy Mrs F. Meh.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ran to parkrun, did parkrun (wish I hadn't!) and ran home. Just under 5.5 miles.
> 
> Today at parkrun was horrible. First finisher shouting at everyone to keep right do he could get through, then lots of runners shouting the same. I lost my temper and shouted that there are no rules about running where. It's narrow, there are lots of people, my husband pretty much is sub-20 every week but you never hear HIM shouting at people to keep right so they are out of his way. Urgh. We also have a couple of men who run with a ghetto blaster - I can't stand it - if I want music I'll put headphones in. We are all subjected to it. I loathe it.
> 
> Mostly a miserable experience. That combined with Oscar not being great, a crappy week at work and a couple of other things going on doesn't make for a very happy Mrs F. Meh.


Oh no that doesn't sound like it was at all in the spirit of it!! I volunteered at our local parkrun today which was really quite nice - I do enjoy cheering everyone one on. Having a rest day before tomorrow's stupid challenge!


----------



## Boxer123

Ah @Mrs Funkin sending big hugs that doesn't sound fun. Maybe next week take your own ghetto blaster and run next to them playing ABBA loudly.

No running for me today I have a 20 miler planned for tomorrow so resting the legs. Just chilling with the boxers. I'm reading a book called One Track Mind about a 24 hour ultra event. Sounds intense.

What you up to tomorrow @Ringypie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Our course is laps and narrow in places. I could see husband literally running on the grass around a load of people when he was 30 seconds from the finish, I was a lap behind him obviously. Not once did he shout at anyone to get out of his way. I can’t stand it! It’s every week - if I was a new runner it would well and truly put me off. It’s putting me off having done over 400 parkruns!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha @Boxer123 sadly they love ABBA so some weeks we are subjected to an ABBA mega mix :/


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Our course is laps and narrow in places. I could see husband literally running on the grass around a load of people when he was 30 seconds from the finish, I was a lap behind him obviously. Not once did he shout at anyone to get out of his way. I can't stand it! It's every week - if I was a new runner it would well and truly put me off. It's putting me off having done over 400 parkruns!


There's just no need for it is there - Parkrun is supposed to be fun! Sure it's nice to get a pb but being rude to people isn't ok.


----------



## Ringypie

@Boxer123 Ringoberry has decided we are sticking 2 fingers up at cancer and doing the Saints Way challenge which I had planned to do last summer if my biopsy was clear…. It's 28.5 miles but generous cutoffs so we think if we can roll along at 15 minute miles we should be fine with all the checkpoints. Thinking that allows us to walk when we need to!
Taking my kit very seriously but he seems a bit too interested in my food and in blowing my whistle!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> @Boxer123 Ringoberry has decided we are sticking 2 fingers up at cancer and doing the Saints Way challenge which I had planned to do last summer if my biopsy was clear…. It's 28.5 miles but generous cutoffs so we think if we can roll along at 15 minute miles we should be fine with all the checkpoints. Thinking that allows us to walk when we need to!
> Taking my kit very seriously but he seems a bit too interested in my food and in blowing my whistle!
> View attachment 475462


Oh my goodness @Ringypie your nuts but I know you will kick ass tomorrow. Is hubby joining you ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh my goodness @Ringypie your nuts but I know you will kick ass tomorrow. Is hubby joining you ?


Not going to lie, I'm a bit nervous! Hubby is doing it too thank goodness!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Not going to lie, I'm a bit nervous! Hubby is doing it too thank goodness!


I can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday than cracking out an ultra. Looks like a great route.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I can't think of a better way to spend a Sunday than cracking out an ultra. Looks like a great route.


The weather is meant to be nice and it should be a beautiful route. Will try to take some pics along the way.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are fabulous Ringy! Go well, take good care as you go. Sending you strong legs and mind (I know you’ve got both, but just a little boost for the last few miles) xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> The weather is meant to be nice and it should be a beautiful route. Will try to take some pics along the way.


Looks like a lovely day good luck


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You are fabulous Ringy! Go well, take good care as you go. Sending you strong legs and mind (I know you've got both, but just a little boost for the last few miles) xx


Thank you everything helps!! Xx


----------



## Ringypie

Just in case anyone is looking for some jazzy leggings, sturdy by design have a big sale on at the moment. I have some of their full length leggings and I’m really pleased with them - they don’t fall down and are nice quality material.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie you have to know that it's because of you I will be attempting the Pilgrims Hospice Run/Walk next year


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie you have to know that it's because of you I will be attempting the Pilgrims Hospice Run/Walk next year


Oh thank you that's fantastic!! What's the event?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Oh thank you that's fantastic!! What's the event?


This is the link to this year's as the date hasn't been set for next year but it's generally around the same time. As they are also now allowing it to be run, thought I'd give it a go and also no fear of cut off times as it still focuses on walkers .

The plan is to do the long walk, 55km as the short part is local so I've actually ran or walked most of that part. Dover Castle also seems like a bit of an epic finish.

https://www.pilgrimshospices.org/event/pilgrims-way-challenge-2021/


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> This is the link to this year's as the date hasn't been set for next year but it's generally around the same time. As they are also now allowing it to be run, thought I'd give it a go and also no fear of cut off times as it still focuses on walkers .
> 
> The plan is to do the long walk, 55km as the short part is local so I've actually ran or walked most of that part. Dover Castle also seems like a bit of an epic finish.
> 
> https://www.pilgrimshospices.org/event/pilgrims-way-challenge-2021/


Oh wow that sounds absolutely amazing!! Will be a fantastic achievement to cover that distance too.


----------



## Ringypie

In case anyone would like to track me tomorrow I think you might be able to do it here:
https://events.geotracks.co.uk/live...AILorCfzbwcHkRwVyKNjCXSPwc9zUDvcccE2zoUcBCE7U
If you don't know my real name pm me and I'll tell you


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> In case anyone would like to track me tomorrow I think you might be able to do it here:
> https://events.geotracks.co.uk/live...AILorCfzbwcHkRwVyKNjCXSPwc9zUDvcccE2zoUcBCE7U
> If you don't know my real name pm me and I'll tell you


Are you ready to go ? I'll be following you.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Are you ready to go ? I'll be following you.


I think we are just about ready - can't stuff my pack until the morning as need to do my water bladder. Everything is together on the kitchen table though!
We start at 7.45!


----------



## Guest

Wow good luck @Ringypie ! That's absolutely incredible!!!



Mrs Funkin said:


> Ran to parkrun, did parkrun (wish I hadn't!) and ran home. Just under 5.5 miles.
> 
> Today at parkrun was horrible. First finisher shouting at everyone to keep right do he could get through, then lots of runners shouting the same. I lost my temper and shouted that there are no rules about running where. It's narrow, there are lots of people, my husband pretty much is sub-20 every week but you never hear HIM shouting at people to keep right so they are out of his way. Urgh. We also have a couple of men who run with a ghetto blaster - I can't stand it - if I want music I'll put headphones in. We are all subjected to it. I loathe it.
> 
> Mostly a miserable experience. That combined with Oscar not being great, a crappy week at work and a couple of other things going on doesn't make for a very happy Mrs F. Meh.


That's so awful! Gosh I hope that's not what my parkrun is like when I finally make it there!



Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 475456
> Ah @Mrs Funkin sending big hugs that doesn't sound fun. Maybe next week take your own ghetto blaster and run next to them playing ABBA loudly.
> 
> No running for me today I have a 20 miler planned for tomorrow so resting the legs. Just chilling with the boxers. I'm reading a book called One Track Mind about a 24 hour ultra event. Sounds intense.
> 
> What you up to tomorrow @Ringypie.


Beautiful photo @Boxer123 !



Ringypie said:


> Just in case anyone is looking for some jazzy leggings, sturdy by design have a big sale on at the moment. I have some of their full length leggings and I'm really pleased with them - they don't fall down and are nice quality material.


Nooooo, I cannot look at another cool legging place! *closes eyes and blocks ears* I'm still waiting on my first Tikiboo order and I already have more things I want to buy from them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It won't be @McKenzie - ours is generally very welcoming, as is almost every other parkrun I've ever been to (including one in Sydney!), we just seem to have a particularly stroppy bunch of speedy runners currently, most of whom don't regularly run at our parkrun! I'm going to go to a different one for a few weeks for a change of scenery. We have another that is ten minutes away to park, then run for a mile as a warm up.


----------



## Boxer123

Run @Ringypie run you've got this.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Run @Ringypie run you've got this.


Haha thank you we are second wave so start at 7.45. Getting up at 4.30 this morning was not fun!!!


----------



## Guest

I've felt a bit demoralised recently to be honest, since I finished the C25k. I've been continuing with the last day of the program, which is a 30 minute run, but it hasn't been getting easier and I don't feel like I'm making any progress - still just as hard and getting only very marginally faster. Today I decided to try the first week of the 10k app which was 4x 10 minute runs with a minute walking between each, and I couldn't finish the final run (although my runs plus warmup/cool down walks totalled 5k for the first time).

Don't get me wrong, I'm incredibly proud of what I've managed so far and I really, really want to be a runner. I guess I'm wondering if this is as far as it goes for me. Maybe I'm just not 'built' to run. Ever since I was a little kid I was never able to run or play sports and was always so unfit (but not overweight until about the past 8 years - and currently only holding a little bit of extra weight). I don't want to run marathons (and have nothing but 100% respect for those of you who do!), I don't even want to run 10k. 5k is all I'm asking! But I guess I spent the past 38 years avoiding physical exercise at all costs, so maybe I just need to be more patient.

Sorry for the sob story, just frustrated!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I've felt a bit demoralised recently to be honest, since I finished the C25k. I've been continuing with the last day of the program, which is a 30 minute run, but it hasn't been getting easier and I don't feel like I'm making any progress - still just as hard and getting only very marginally faster. Today I decided to try the first week of the 10k app which was 4x 10 minute runs with a minute walking between each, and I couldn't finish the final run (although my runs plus warmup/cool down walks totalled 5k for the first time).
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm incredibly proud of what I've managed so far and I really, really want to be a runner. I guess I'm wondering if this is as far as it goes for me. Maybe I'm just not 'built' to run. Ever since I was a little kid I was never able to run or play sports and was always so unfit (but not overweight until about the past 8 years - and currently only holding a little bit of extra weight). I don't want to run marathons (and have nothing but 100% respect for those of you who do!), I don't even want to run 10k. 5k is all I'm asking! But I guess I spent the past 38 years avoiding physical exercise at all costs, so maybe I just need to be more patient.
> 
> Sorry for the sob story, just frustrated!


I think getting started is always the hardest part. C25k is great but obviously not suited to everyone's time scales. I believe that humans no matter what shape are size are born to run (unless of course a disability stops us). Some of us of course are a bit slower I love running but rarely hit higher than a 10 minute mile.

I think the key is to listen to your bod. If you have to walk then do. I have a friend who run walks marathons and is never much slower than me. One day it will click.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Haha thank you we are second wave so start at 7.45. Getting up at 4.30 this morning was not fun!!!


Early ! I shall keep you in mind when my training run gets rough today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie @Boxer123 enjoy your runs today, your both crackers.

@McKenzie I know how you feel but keep going, not comparing yourself to anyone and slowing down is key 

I still find 5k a struggle, I'm always last and look like I've been dumped in a bucket of water but I just don't care. I'm getting out and feel the fittest I've ever felt in my 42.5 years so that's good.

I too am not designed for sprint running, too big up top and a wide a*s but I do keep going. I only realises how much of improved when a friend asked me to start couch to 5 k with her and I thought I was plodding as usual but apparently this wasn't the case. So it definitely takes time.

Enjoy your new leggings and trainers and just keep going x


----------



## Boxer123

Definitely @MissKittyKat going off to fast is always no 1 mistake. If you are out with your dog they naturally slow you down with sniff and poop breaks. I love trail and ultra running because it's not about speed just being out there enjoying nature.


----------



## Guest

Thanks both. I guess with the C25k there was regular progress, even if I did take double as long as you 'should' to complete it. That's why I thought I'd try the 10k one, rather than going it alone. I know the answer is just keep going, and I will, but I'm not loving it right now.



Boxer123 said:


> Some of us of course are a bit slower I love running but rarely hit higher than a 10 minute mile.


Well that's a kazillion times faster than me - I measure in kms but I can't do faster than a 14 minute mile! But I don't think it's the speed that I have a problem with, more just how hard it is!



MissKittyKat said:


> I'm getting out and feel the fittest I've ever felt in my 42.5 years so that's good.


And this is exactly the way I should be thinking as well


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don't be frustrated @McKenzie - everyone is different and you've not been running long. When I first started I got faster pretty quickly (34:55 for my first parkrun in 2006, then a year later I ran it in my PB which was 25:22), then I slowed, then for a long time the only running I did was one parkrun a week, so was always about 33 minutes, so back really to where I started. It's only the past 18 months that I've got faster again, due to losing weight and running more. It's now about 15 years since I started running, I've had good times but more just "meh" times but I can count on one hand the number of times I wish I hadn't gone for a run - and they have all ended in an injury. Take your time, it doesn't matter, just enjoy it. I'm not like a lot of folk in here, I don't like trail running, I have to concentrate too hard and I'm very clumsy, I prefer a harder surface and an happy to run the same routes all the time.mostly I run up and down the Prom as I like to see the sea 

Just enjoy it for what it is, try not to overthink it. You'll see most of my runs are comparatively slow, about 10:30 mins per mile (so 6:30 a km, something like that I think), I only really go faster at parkrun…yesterday was about 5:35 a km.

Now for a "Go go go go go Ringy!" - I shall be stalking you later


----------



## Boxer123

@McKenzie thinking back to when I started. I was a gym goer so thought I was fit. I signed up to a 10km with friends after a few drinks. So off I went for first run and couldn't get to the end of the road (I lived in a cul de sac). At this point I realised I was in trouble.

Its sooo hard when you start I've been running over 10 years now it takes time to actually start enjoying it. I remember one day being out and suddenly I was like, 'I'm loving this.' Not every run is fun I still have days where I just can't do it.

I met up with a friend who I've not seen for years in the summer she was so surprised I run because I used to hate it. I didn't even remember that version of me.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out for a steady 2 miles this morning.

Felt nice, even though my hands are still so hot, think I could cook some eggs in then. I'm ignoring it's probably hormonal!

Still humid but felt nicer today, maybe it's because I've actually ran three times this week, the first time since my streak x

@McKenzie I usually run 12 / 13 min miles and 15min/miles on a long run (well for me!) And I'm happy with that.

I'm trying to do the interval thing but that's because I'm hoping it will help me loose some padding rather than speeding up


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I didn’t fancy much today, so did the end of the Prom and back (4.2 miles) at just under 10s…then I came home and rowed 5km on the borrowed Concept2. Methinks my arms will ache later, they do nothing usually.


----------



## Boxer123

I'm back 19.4 miles. The nausea got me again it was all going well then BANG. I'm really hoping it's the heat I've never had it this bad before but then I normally train through winter.

I can't find Ringy has anyone else managed to?

Oh and I got home music still in let the boxers out and told them loudly I was in doubt I was gonna spew and my arse was chaffed beyond recognition then noticed next door were having a family BBQ.

For the literacy buffs amongst us this church is the resting place of George Orwell.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No the tracker for Ringy is rubbish, might have to try on my proper computer…

Well done on your run @Boxer123 - I hope you're feeling okay.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No the tracker for Ringy is rubbish, might have to try on my proper computer…
> 
> Well done on your run @Boxer123 - I hope you're feeling okay.


:Hungover Grim very frustrating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmmm, I can recommend white bread and a hard boiled egg…that’s the only thing I could ever tolerate when I had the post long run nausea. 

I’m chuckling at your neighbours though…


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmmm, I can recommend white bread and a hard boiled egg…that's the only thing I could ever tolerate when I had the post long run nausea.
> 
> I'm chuckling at your neighbours though…


I've forced a bagel down I'm really praying it's the heat and that it will be cooler on the day. I'm taking on a lot of fluid. It's most frustrating as my legs feel strong. That on top of the fact my knickers were not my friend today. Up until mile 15 I was happy. Never mind.

And of course my neighbours know I live alone so am talking to my dogs.

How is lovely Oscar doing today ?


----------



## Ringypie

And we made it! It was amazing and awful at the same time. The hills were something else, if we weren't going up we were going down - steeply!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie you do love a hill ! Hope your feeling ok.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie you do love a hill ! Hope your feeling ok.


I wasn't loving these hills!! I'm very achy and tired now but absolutely beaming! I can't believe we did it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I wasn't loving these hills!! I'm very achy and tired now but absolutely beaming! I can't believe we did it!
> View attachment 475549


You are epic @Ringypie i hope a bacon sarnie is winging its way to you.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You are epic @Ringypie i hope a bacon sarnie is winging its way to you.


Hoping for chips when we get back to Padstow! The only problem is walking to get them!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hoping for chips when we get back to Padstow! The only problem is walking to get them!


Oh Padstow I'm so jealous are you staying the night? I love Cornwall.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh Padstow I'm so jealous are you staying the night? I love Cornwall.


Sadly not…. Need to get back for the cats and also for work tomorrow. The Tour of Britain is coming through our little town and all council staff are needed as marshals! I hope I don't have to walk very much!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers Ringy! You are a MACHINE! Many congratulations to you and R on completing such a mammoth challenge....flipping heck my legs are aching just reading that. 

Honestly, you are so amazing, you inspire me so much. Not enough to run up and down hills but, you know, there's a limit to everything  xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wowsers Ringy! You are a MACHINE! Many congratulations to you and R on completing such a mammoth challenge....flipping heck my legs are aching just reading that.
> 
> Honestly, you are so amazing, you inspire me so much. Not enough to run up and down hills but, you know, there's a limit to everything  xxx


Aww thank you 

We didn't stop in Padstow for fish and chips - it would have meant walking all the way down into the town to get them then back UP to the car park. Neither of us thought we'd be able to make it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well done @Ringypie and OH. Shouldn't it have been all down hill going north to south 

Those hills are just ridiculous, you really are super crazy x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Well done @Ringypie and OH. Shouldn't it have been all down hill going north to south
> 
> Those hills are just ridiculous, you really are super crazy x


If only it had all been downhill! Mind you some of the downs were brutal and shuffling down them on tired legs was not fun!


----------



## Guest

Wow @Ringypie , I am in absolute awe!!!! Hope you've had lots of rest since. Just wow.

After my pity party the other day I pulled on my big girl pants and went for a run today. I decided to set a start point and end point, put some tunes on, and just ran without worrying about intervals or time or speed. I focused on my posture, and just feeling all the feels. I ended up running for nearly exactly 30 minutes and it went pretty well. Towards the end I started to flag but my breathing was ok and my legs were ok so I decided it was in my head and pushed on. When I got home I looked at my watch - 3.99km :Banghead Annoyed I didn't get an even 4km!


----------



## Boxer123

That's the way to run @McKenzie take the stress off.

@Ringypie i hope those legs are ok.

No running for me today just a gentle walk with boxers.


----------



## immum

OMG @Ringypie you are amazing! Well done. I couldn't have walked that let alone run it.
@McKenzie don't stress over it, just run and enjoy it whatever the pace/distance. I've been really struggling for the past 10 months for some strange reason, and it's only just starting to come back. Sometimes I don't know how I've kept going, but I have, and now I'm starting to enjoy it again.

I was really dreading last night as it was so hot, almost didn't go. Started off well as usual just lately, and was really surprised I carried on well. Despite the heat I actually felt good for the whole run, so glad I went. 4.8 miles @ 10 min miles, nice comfortable pace for me, I felt like I was running not plodding.


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone! Busy day yesterday on my feet as the Tour of Britain went through our little town and I was marshalling. Probably a good thing as today I was at my desk all day and stiffened up a bit. It was running club tonight, I decided not to run as my thighs are still quite sore but instead as it was the summer handicap I walked out on the course to support everyone.
Here's a pic from Sunday. I call it 'pottering through the potatoes' (or stumbling through the spuds)


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> OMG @Ringypie you are amazing! Well done. I couldn't have walked that let alone run it.
> @McKenzie don't stress over it, just run and enjoy it whatever the pace/distance. I've been really struggling for the past 10 months for some strange reason, and it's only just starting to come back. Sometimes I don't know how I've kept going, but I have, and now I'm starting to enjoy it again.
> 
> I was really dreading last night as it was so hot, almost didn't go. Started off well as usual just lately, and was really surprised I carried on well. Despite the heat I actually felt good for the whole run, so glad I went. 4.8 miles @ 10 min miles, nice comfortable pace for me, I felt like I was running not plodding.


That's great well done!!


----------



## Boxer123

Got up early for a run with Loki. 4.7 miles. It was a strange morning dark at 5:30 when I got up but warm. I'm a bit sad to see summer go this week has been lovely. However hoping cooler weather will stop the puky feelings.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just under 6.5 miles at just under 10:30s. Flipping heck it was a horrible headwind!

I'm now sitting with a coffee looking at the blue sky  with a boy refusing to eat :/










Have a lovely "last day of summer" everyone


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just under 6.5 miles at just under 10:30s. Flipping heck it was a horrible headwind!
> 
> I'm now sitting with a coffee looking at the blue sky  with a boy refusing to eat :/
> 
> View attachment 475794
> 
> 
> Have a lovely "last day of summer" everyone


Come on Oscar hooman will be worried.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Strange old weather down here this morning. Headed out not knowing how I was feeling and ended up doing five miles at 10:10 miling. I think it was due to my new posh Sweaty Betty shorts.

They are very comfy, the fabric is really nice too. Plus they have the zip pocket on the back for my key - which the Ron Hill shorts have done away with. I couldn't really justify the usual £55 price tag (though I say that, my old RH shorts I've had for 14 years, all three pairs are practically worn through! so the price per wear would be low by the end of their life) they are definitely worth the £38.50 sale price I paid. The only negative is they feel a bit "snug" in the lady garden area (!!)…but I think that's because my old shorts are so worn out that they just feel different.

Here they are (well a bit of them anyway) with a cat model for company.


----------



## immum

They look nice @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Guest

Not sure how I feel about today.

I really didn't feel like going - it was cold and raining on and off, I had a bit of a crampy tummy, and I was absolutely exhausted after the second day at work since lockdown. I did 4km, but with a substantial walking break in the middle. I tried to increase my pace, thinking that perhaps I'd get into a better rhythm if I went a bit faster and I think I did, but I also got tired much quicker.

Trying to remind myself that the main thing is I still got out there and moved my body


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> Not sure how I feel about today.
> 
> I really didn't feel like going - it was cold and raining on and off, I had a bit of a crampy tummy, and I was absolutely exhausted after the second day at work since lockdown. I did 4km, but with a substantial walking break in the middle. I tried to increase my pace, thinking that perhaps I'd get into a better rhythm if I went a bit faster and I think I did, but I also got tired much quicker.
> 
> Trying to remind myself that the main thing is I still got out there and moved my body


I've been exhausted this week as it's the first week back after summer. Don't be to hard on yourself.


----------



## immum

@McKenzie you are right, the important thing is you got out there and did it. You just need a bit of time to get used to the new routine of working and running. You will be fine.
4.8 miles again last night, around 10 min miles. Still feeling ok for most of it which is great, not as good as I used to, but improving. Hopefully when we get some proper cooler weather it will help. I was surprised again about how well I managed with the heat and humidity, but the little bit of drizzle may have helped with that.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @McKenzie you are right, the important thing is you got out there and did it. You just need a bit of time to get used to the new routine of working and running. You will be fine.
> 4.8 miles again last night, around 10 min miles. Still feeling ok for most of it which is great, not as good as I used to, but improving. Hopefully when we get some proper cooler weather it will help. I was surprised again about how well I managed with the heat and humidity, but the little bit of drizzle may have helped with that.


It's so sticky isn't it. I'm desperate for cooler weather.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done gang 

@McKenzie don't be so hard on yourself you are doing great! Try not to get hung up on pace/distance, just toddle off and see how you feel. Who cares if it's a bit slower than last week, or not as far. Did you know that in the UK (so I wonder if it's similar elsewhere) only around 1% of the population can run a mile without stopping? That's one of my favourite running stats and should be remembered.

I'd have liked to have got home earlier and gone for a run but it didn't happen…


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done gang
> 
> @McKenzie don't be so hard on yourself you are doing great! Try not to get hung up on pace/distance, just toddle off and see how you feel. Who cares if it's a bit slower than last week, or not as far. Did you know that in the UK (so I wonder if it's similar elsewhere) only around 1% of the population can run a mile without stopping? That's one of my favourite running stats and should be remembered.
> 
> I'd have liked to have got home earlier and gone for a run but it didn't happen…


Didn't know that good stat.

5.7 miles this morning 3 running with Loki then walking back to the car with Sox.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did you know that in the UK (so I wonder if it's similar elsewhere) only around 1% of the population can run a mile without stopping?


Oh my gosh, I LOVE that statistic! I'm definitely going to remember that.

I realise I've been looking at this all wrong. I started running for my health and because I had always wanted to be 'a runner'. The C25k was great, and when I stop to think about it, the idea that I can run for 30 minutes (most days!) is still mindblowing. I think I've been putting undue pressure on myself because all the people on my C25k facebook group who finished the C25k around the same time as me are off running marathons at 5min/mile (Ok, not really, but that's a bit how it feels!). So I've just left that group!

If I go back to my original goals, my little 30 minute runs are still good for my health, and the fact that I'm still running many months after I started (and fit in that 1%!) I think qualifies me to call myself a runner, or at least, someone who runs!

I'll keep doing my 4k runs, and I can extend my route to 5k if I feel like it, and stop feeling guilty if I walk a bit! I'm doing it for myself so I get to make the rules :Smug

Thanks everyone


----------



## Ringypie

McKenzie said:


> Oh my gosh, I LOVE that statistic! I'm definitely going to remember that.
> 
> I realise I've been looking at this all wrong. I started running for my health and because I had always wanted to be 'a runner'. The C25k was great, and when I stop to think about it, the idea that I can run for 30 minutes (most days!) is still mindblowing. I think I've been putting undue pressure on myself because all the people on my C25k facebook group who finished the C25k around the same time as me are off running marathons at 5min/mile (Ok, not really, but that's a bit how it feels!). So I've just left that group!
> 
> If I go back to my original goals, my little 30 minute runs are still good for my health, and the fact that I'm still running many months after I started (and fit in that 1%!) I think qualifies me to call myself a runner, or at least, someone who runs!
> 
> I'll keep doing my 4k runs, and I can extend my route to 5k if I feel like it, and stop feeling guilty if I walk a bit! I'm doing it for myself so I get to make the rules :Smug
> 
> Thanks everyone


You are definitely a runner! Please don't feel guilty if you walk. Even some really good runners walk bits particularly up hills. Nothing wrong with a short break to get your breathing and heart rate under control before you toddle off again. (From someone who loves a little break now and again ).


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> You are definitely a runner! Please don't feel guilty if you walk. Even some really good runners walk bits particularly up hills. Nothing wrong with a short break to get your breathing and heart rate under control before you toddle off again. (From someone who loves a little break now and again ).


Exactly this I have a friend who runs marathons with walk breaks built it. I know a lot of folk who have given up because C25k put to much pressure on. Just listen to your bod it knows what it's doing. I have to work quite hard to do a marathon there is nothing more frustrating than running next to someone who tells you they haven't really trained then they tootle off into the sunset.


----------



## Guest

Made for me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe. 

We went to a different parkrun this morning, only about a ten minute drive away to where we park, then just under a mile warm up jog to the start. It’s on the Prom, out and back, then out and back…the back bits today were a bit headwindy  Did 27:14 for my parkrun, hopefully an AG of over 60% - I love it when I hit 60%  Husband did 19:19! Flipping whippet! 

Took my new SB shorts for a spin too, still nice to run in


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe.
> 
> We went to a different parkrun this morning, only about a ten minute drive away to where we park, then just under a mile warm up jog to the start. It's on the Prom, out and back, then out and back…the back bits today were a bit headwindy  Did 27:14 for my parkrun, hopefully an AG of over 60% - I love it when I hit 60%  Husband did 19:19! Flipping whippet!
> 
> Took my new SB shorts for a spin too, still nice to run in


Speedy Mrs F!!

We also went to a new parkrun, it's right on the cliffs with some beautiful views and thankfully reasonably flat (for round here!). I could still feel Sunday in my legs so was delighted to get round in 28.39 without pushing myself too hard! Also rather pleased that of 60 runners I was 29th overall, 11th lady and for the first ever time I think, first in my age category (perhaps there weren't any others of my age!).

It's funny running a much shorter distance after last weekend's monster!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was 60/156 overall, 7/57 women and top step of my AG podium too  
I’m very pleased with my run today. 

Well done Ringy! That’s a great time - let alone after last weekend’s exertions!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was 60/156 overall, 7/57 women and top step of my AG podium too
> I'm very pleased with my run today.
> 
> Well done Ringy! That's a great time - let alone after last weekend's exertions!


Brilliant! That was a really super run!


----------



## Guest

Ringypie said:


> Speedy Mrs F!!
> 
> We also went to a new parkrun, it's right on the cliffs with some beautiful views and thankfully reasonably flat (for round here!). I could still feel Sunday in my legs so was delighted to get round in 28.39 without pushing myself too hard! Also rather pleased that of 60 runners I was 29th overall, 11th lady and for the first ever time I think, first in my age category (perhaps there weren't any others of my age!).
> 
> It's funny running a much shorter distance after last weekend's monster!





Mrs Funkin said:


> I was 60/156 overall, 7/57 women and top step of my AG podium too
> I'm very pleased with my run today.
> 
> Well done Ringy! That's a great time - let alone after last weekend's exertions!


Amazing stuff, both of you 

I was feeling more 'with it' this morning so took a slightly longer route to usual. 4.5km, but 1km of that was warmup/cool down. My actual running was some of the quickest I've done, even with a few pee breaks for Elliot and a break when my Spotify mucked up. So feeling pretty pleased about today's run


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent @McKenzie  The accidentally "taking a slightly longer route" is the slippery slope to 10k though, you do know that don't you 

Which reminds me of my favourite ten mile race. We were in the toilet queue in a coffee shop before hand and the lady in the queue behind me said, "oh I've never run 10k before"…I asked her if she knew it was 10 miles (so about 16k). She told me it was 10k as it's called the Cabbage Patch 10. I had to tell her that unless it says km, it means miles. She was gutted. We quickly devised her a run walk strategy in the toilets 

Heh.

Right I really need to go to sleep as I'm going to the Brighton marathon tomorrow to shout at my pal, sorry, cheer her on in a positive, life affirming manner. Ahem.


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent @McKenzie  The accidentally "taking a slightly longer route" is the slippery slope to 10k though, you do know that don't you


At this point I'll settle for 5k!!!

Have fun tomorrow


----------



## Boxer123

Reduced mileage this week with final long run next week. 10 miles legs felt like wood for some reason they need a little rest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Drove to shoreham and then cycled to various points on the marathon course. Sadly my pal had to pull out at 19 miles  Then the guy who led the whole way was overtaken just before the finish - and it turns out that the course was 568m too long! So he should have won. What a kerfuffle. I've cycled about 15 miles today…the furthest I usually cycle is a couple of miles at a time. Oh dear.

The sadness of a DNF


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Drove to shoreham and then cycled to various points on the marathon course. Sadly my pal had to pull out at 19 miles  Then the guy who led the whole way was overtaken just before the finish - and it turns out that the course was 568m too long! So he should have won. What a kerfuffle. I've cycled about 15 miles today…the furthest I usually cycle is a couple of miles at a time. Oh dear.
> 
> The sadness of a DNF
> 
> View attachment 476024


Oh no it's horrible when that happens.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Drove to shoreham and then cycled to various points on the marathon course. Sadly my pal had to pull out at 19 miles  Then the guy who led the whole way was overtaken just before the finish - and it turns out that the course was 568m too long! So he should have won. What a kerfuffle. I've cycled about 15 miles today…the furthest I usually cycle is a couple of miles at a time. Oh dear.
> 
> The sadness of a DNF
> 
> View attachment 476024


Oh gutted for your friend, I hope she's ok and didn't hurt herself badly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Her foot is pretty wrecked, so no doubt she will get it looked at in the upcoming days. St John Ambos gave her crutches, which meant she could actually get home  

I’m so sad for her. She’s trained brilliantly. I remember crying every day for a week after London 2012 when I didn’t get my target time and did 5:17…so goodness knows how she’s feeling.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Her foot is pretty wrecked, so no doubt she will get it looked at in the upcoming days. St John Ambos gave her crutches, which meant she could actually get home
> 
> I'm so sad for her. She's trained brilliantly. I remember crying every day for a week after London 2012 when I didn't get my target time and did 5:17…so goodness knows how she's feeling.


Oh no that doesn't sound great. It's so sad when you've worked so hard.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Her foot is pretty wrecked, so no doubt she will get it looked at in the upcoming days. St John Ambos gave her crutches, which meant she could actually get home
> 
> I'm so sad for her. She's trained brilliantly. I remember crying every day for a week after London 2012 when I didn't get my target time and did 5:17…so goodness knows how she's feeling.


I've pulled out of a few races you feel pretty rubbish but sometimes there is no other choice. Did she fall or did it just come on ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It just came on whilst running. She's done 620 miles training for this marathon and hasn't even had a niggle


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It just came on whilst running. She's done 620 miles training for this marathon and hasn't even had a niggle


That's so disappointing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. It’s pouring with rain. Guess we need to practice the splodgy stuff from the sky though as it’s autumn now. I will get up and head out soon for a bimble. 

Pal has fractured second metatarsal - pesky. So in a boot thing for six weeks to begin with. We popped to see her last night and she was in reasonable spirits. It’s ended her running every day streak, obviously.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It stopped raining so I headed out (I actually will happily run in the rain, it was accidental it had stopped). Got nearly to the end of the Prom when my broken toed pal’s husband was running back towards me, so he ran to the end with me and then we ran home together. I sped up running with him, so ended up with 10:15 average…each mile was faster than the preceding, which I’ve not done in a while. Only 4.2 miles, still feeling weary.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## immum

I would have loved it to be raining last night. It was sooo humid again, but I definitely feel I'm coping better with the heat/humidity at the moment, which is typical as it won't last much longer. Still feeling pretty good even though I do have to walk a little bit after the hills. I can run to the top but then have to walk. I've realised that my avarage pace is faster if I walk a little bit than if I try to carry on running so that's what I'm doing. 5 miles at my usual around 10's pace.


----------



## Boxer123

Today has been a disaster at boxer HQ they had to be forced out for the toilet in the rain. Loki stood and cowered by the side of the road. I then burst a blood vessel in my eye and look like a zombie from 28 days later. Running isn't happening today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck @Boxer123 how have you done that?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck @Boxer123 how have you done that?


No idea just looked in the mirror and it was there after my shower doesn't hurt just looks not nice.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad it’s not painful Boxer.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 476077
> Today has been a disaster at boxer HQ they had to be forced out for the toilet in the rain. Loki stood and cowered by the side of the road. I then burst a blood vessel in my eye and look like a zombie from 28 days later. Running isn't happening today.


Oh no that sounds like a bit of a disaster! Hope it stops raining and that your eye heals quickly!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had such a fun evening! 3 of my friends came along to running club to do couch 25k. I went along to offer encouragement and was so proud of them, they did so so well! I hope they enjoy it enough to keep going.


----------



## Guest

Ringypie said:


> I've had such a fun evening! 3 of my friends came along to running club to do couch 25k. I went along to offer encouragement and was so proud of them, they did so so well! I hope they enjoy it enough to keep going.


That's lovely 

I nearly didn't run today, but I would have missed out on some crazy stuff...

About a quarter of the way into my run with Elliot, we came to a sort of intersection between paths and as I looked to my left I saw....a man with a goat. A freaking big arse goat! Probably twice the size of Elliot, big horns, wandering along behind a man. Now, I run in a suburban park, with a playground and a rose garden. Not exactly goat territory. It's also worth noting that it's an onlead area for dogs, although there's no signage up about goats which the man took advantage of!

At this point the goat was only a few metres away from us. Elliot was looking understandably a bit worried, and the goat was looking far too interested in Ellie. I pulled Elliot off the path over onto some grass (he didn't want to take his eyes off the goat) and let them pass. Waited for a bit, and then continued on. As we came down some steps, I could see the goat a fair way up ahead, but it had wandered off the path over towards some ladies sitting on a bench. The goat decided that it would hang around there for a bit, so the man went over and started wrestling it by the horns to get it to move. At this point I decided to go back the way I came!

We ran on for a bit, and then got harassed by an offlead JRT with no owner in sight. And then we met the little fluffy dog we see fairly regularly that always wants to tear Elliot to shreds (thankfully on a lead, albeit a flexi!). At this point my first lap of the park was a write off and Ellie was feeling pretty fed up, but I decided to do another lap which thankfully didn't involve any other livestock or dogs, and got a PB - 8'26"/km. Admittedly that lap was only just over 1km, but I'm taking it! 4.15km all up, but about 1.2km was walking.

That was enough excitement for one day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey Moses @McKenzie that sounds like a bonkers adventure! Well done on your run 

@Ringypie one of my favourite things is helping people to start running. I used to love it at my old running club when we did our Learn to Run course. I'd always go along as a companion runner. Such fun watching people realise what their body can do for them.

I ran 6.5 miles this morning at just under my usual pace, my first mile was slower as I just couldn't get going but I was alright by the end. My legs feel so tired though and I've had to have a morning snooze hahaha!


----------



## Boxer123

Managed to get out with Loki this morning for a potter. Crazy busy with work at the moment. Ha ha @McKenzie i think loki would have something to say if he saw a goat.


----------



## immum

Beautiful evening last night. Bit warm but still lovely. Another pretty good run, I'm really pleased with how it's going just lately, still room for improvement, but I feel so much better than I did, and don't dread going anymore. 5.5 miles at just over 10's pace. Pace would have been better but stopped to take a couple of pics and struggled to get my phone back in my pocket because it's a tight fit and was also damp with sweat, then stopped for a few mins to fuss two 12 week old puppies out for a walk, a dachsund and jack russell. They were sooo cute, and tiny!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Beautiful evening last night. Bit warm but still lovely. Another pretty good run, I'm really pleased with how it's going just lately, still room for improvement, but I feel so much better than I did, and don't dread going anymore. 5.5 miles at just over 10's pace. Pace would have been better but stopped to take a couple of pics and struggled to get my phone back in my pocket because it's a tight fit and was also damp with sweat, then stopped for a few mins to fuss two 12 week old puppies out for a walk, a dachsund and jack russell. They were sooo cute, and tiny!
> View attachment 476268
> 
> 
> View attachment 476269


Gorgeous pictures. I always stop for puppy cuddles.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Beautiful evening last night. Bit warm but still lovely. Another pretty good run, I'm really pleased with how it's going just lately, still room for improvement, but I feel so much better than I did, and don't dread going anymore. 5.5 miles at just over 10's pace. Pace would have been better but stopped to take a couple of pics and struggled to get my phone back in my pocket because it's a tight fit and was also damp with sweat, then stopped for a few mins to fuss two 12 week old puppies out for a walk, a dachsund and jack russell. They were sooo cute, and tiny!
> View attachment 476268
> 
> 
> View attachment 476269


I'm very jealous! I absolutely love dachshunds!

I helped with c25k again tonight. My friends are doing so amazingly well, I'm so proud of them! I'm enjoying having a bit of a break and giving a bit back. Also resting up a bit before our next adventure!


----------



## Guest

immum said:


> Beautiful evening last night. Bit warm but still lovely. Another pretty good run, I'm really pleased with how it's going just lately, still room for improvement, but I feel so much better than I did, and don't dread going anymore. 5.5 miles at just over 10's pace. Pace would have been better but stopped to take a couple of pics and struggled to get my phone back in my pocket because it's a tight fit and was also damp with sweat, then stopped for a few mins to fuss two 12 week old puppies out for a walk, a dachsund and jack russell. They were sooo cute, and tiny!
> View attachment 476268
> 
> 
> View attachment 476269


I'm so puppy broody right now! I think I would have tried to slip one in my coat :Smuggrin

Wasn't really feeling it today but I forced myself out. I didn't take Elliot as he had a big morning, and it was actually the first time I have run without him.

Couldn't really get the energy up so spent a good chunk of time walking, but still actually managed a good (for me) pace for my 'running' segment. On my cool down I forced myself to walk further since my running effort was pretty pathetic so ended up doing 5.3km in 50 minutes.

I'm thinking of going back and doing C25k again from (not right from the beginning) so I have a bit more motivation/accountability. My cardio fitness is still pants so no harm doing it again.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am shattered. I was stood down from jury service on Wednesday, so went to work Thursday and yesterday - when it was manic. So no run on either day as I just didn't have the energy. 

Went to the alternate parkrun again this morning...was a few seconds faster than last weekend but it was a fair bit busier. Husband ran really well again. On the downside one of the reasons I am going to a different parkrun is two men who run with a speaker each playing loud, awful music who are a similar pace to me...and today they turned up where I was. Honestly you can't make it up. One of them came to talk to me afterwards and I told them again how much I hate the fact that they run around with music blaring (I've told them before). I said that the reason I have gone to that parkrun is to get away from them and that if you want music, you can have it in your ears. I also said that lots of people don't like them doing it but because they are very "out there" nobody except me is brave enough to tell them. So I feel better about that at least! I wasn't rude, I just made my point. Why should I have to have the Jungle Book (among other lovely songs) inflicted upon me? Urgh. 

Anyway. I'm tired so didn't even manage five miles all told so now I am watching the SuperLeague triathlon and lollaxing. Must go and hang out the kit wash though...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am shattered. I was stood down from jury service on Wednesday, so went to work Thursday and yesterday - when it was manic. So no run on either day as I just didn't have the energy.
> 
> Went to the alternate parkrun again this morning...was a few seconds faster than last weekend but it was a fair bit busier. Husband ran really well again. On the downside one of the reasons I am going to a different parkrun is two men who run with a speaker each playing loud, awful music who are a similar pace to me...and today they turned up where I was. Honestly you can't make it up. One of them came to talk to me afterwards and I told them again how much I hate the fact that they run around with music blaring (I've told them before). I said that the reason I have gone to that parkrun is to get away from them and that if you want music, you can have it in your ears. I also said that lots of people don't like them doing it but because they are very "out there" nobody except me is brave enough to tell them. So I feel better about that at least! I wasn't rude, I just made my point. Why should I have to have the Jungle Book (among other lovely songs) inflicted upon me? Urgh.
> 
> Anyway. I'm tired so didn't even manage five miles all told so now I am watching the SuperLeague triathlon and lollaxing. Must go and hang out the kit wash though...


Well done for telling him rude sod!

18 miles for me today that's me done until the marathon. It was to hot and I set out late. However I really hydrated before going so I managed to keep the tummy a bit more under control. I really hope it's cooler on the day it just zaps me.

I met a few floofs for cuddles. I had a bit of a panic attack towards the end I'm quite anxious about the marathon I've been out the game for a few years and am carrying half a stone. Any tips for keeping it together on the day ? I also am worrying about the boys who will be with a sitter for the first time.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How nice to see you @Boxer123  Glad you had a good run today after a couple of really tough ones.

No tips from me as my head beats me. The only marathon I've done that I enjoyed was the virtual last year and that was because I was able to just do my own thing. Try to trust in the process and trust your training if you can. It's all too easy to psych yourself out. Remember how amazing your body is and what it has done so far. You're going to be brilliant!


----------



## Boxer123

That was a rough night I was radiating heat, my legs didn't know what to do I couldn't sleep. Think I might have had a bit of sunstroke. Feeling better this morning less hot. Out walking the boys. Can you all do a rain dance for my marathon?


----------



## Guest

I know I've said it before @Boxer123 but what beautiful places you run in! And that puppy dog face - too cute! :Kiss

Today I went back to W5 of the C25k (check me out, running on two consecutive days!). It was a bit easy really, but very enjoyable because I could get into a decent rhythm without dying :Joyful I ran a bit longer than the app told me to make it a bit more of a decent run. And no goats today!

My new tikiboos should arrive sometime this week, I'm SO excited! Just hope they fit!


----------



## Boxer123

McKenzie said:


> I know I've said it before @Boxer123 but what beautiful places you run in! And that puppy dog face - too cute! :Kiss
> 
> Today I went back to W5 of the C25k (check me out, running on two consecutive days!). It was a bit easy really, but very enjoyable because I could get into a decent rhythm without dying :Joyful I ran a bit longer than the app told me to make it a bit more of a decent run. And no goats today!
> 
> My new tikiboos should arrive sometime this week, I'm SO excited! Just hope they fit!


I'm glad it is getting more enjoyable that's what you want just enjoying moving your body.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I didn't know what I was going to do today and I lollaxed about trying to avoid going hehe  Decided to do a different route today, one I've not done in ages. Ended up doing 7.5 miles at just under my usual pace. Not run that far in ages (I know it's not far really but it was enough for me today!). The last 20 minutes or so it was a bit drizzly - but luckily I got home before the proper rain started as it started tipping it down. Pretty nice temperature out there today too. I am looking forward to my afternoon nap though, I'm still weary...


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 476412
> View attachment 476411
> View attachment 476410
> View attachment 476409
> View attachment 476408
> View attachment 476407
> 
> 
> Well done for telling him rude sod!
> 
> 18 miles for me today that's me done until the marathon. It was to hot and I set out late. However I really hydrated before going so I managed to keep the tummy a bit more under control. I really hope it's cooler on the day it just zaps me.
> 
> I met a few floofs for cuddles. I had a bit of a panic attack towards the end I'm quite anxious about the marathon I've been out the game for a few years and am carrying half a stone. Any tips for keeping it together on the day ? I also am worrying about the boys who will be with a sitter for the first time.


 I'm quite good at the head side of things. Keep telling yourself you can do it you can you can! If you need to walk the hills, allow yourself to and don't beat yourself up. Don't keep looking at your watch as you start to tire as it's demoralising. I count my steps if I'm really struggling. No peeking at my watch until I've counted to 1000. Use waymarks. I'm going to jog till that tree then walk 20 paces and have a drink (if you are carrying water).
The boys will be fine with the sitter. You deserve a day out so don't beat yourself up about that either. They will be having a lovely day spoiled rotten!
And if all else fails imagine a motivational Ringy on your shoulder! Please feel free to print out this pic of me and look at it if you feel you are flagging (that is a joke!! I can't imagine anything more off putting than looking at my ugly mug )! I'm sticking my thumbs up because you are awesome!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

'tis true. Ringy definitely motivated me last year during the virtual marathon...I only had one really bad mile but used Ringy getting her bum out the door doing the marathon "with" me as inspiration. If she could get out there and do it, with everything she had going on, then I sure as heck need to drag my bum along and finish! 

I also do the counting thing...apparently Paula Radcliffe would do it too.


----------



## Ringypie

What a day what a day what a day!
Off we went in the dark at 6am for a long drive to Ilfracombe where we hopped aboard the Ms Oldenburg bound for Lundy Island!








We had a perfect crossing although the boat does roll a lot due to its shallow draft apparently.
We arrived and had to walk all the way up to the start








Off we went looping round the island, meeting some of the locals.








Sadly the only puffins we saw were on my shorts








Mile 3-6 was quite treacherous along the coast path, more of a narrow goat track with a steep drop down to the sea and lots of rocks!







I was knackered by this point as it was really tough going. Just had to keep moving forward, however slowly!
We looped around some more, ending up back at the north end of the island where we had the delights of 240 steps down to the lighthouse and 240 back up. That was fun on tired legs!








More looping around and finally we made it!!








While waiting to board to go home we met some more locals.








All done!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow Ringy, what an adventure! Cute medal too. Well done to you and R, looks super tough.


----------



## Guest

Wow @Ringypie that looks truly epic! Love the locals 

Well my tikiboo order came and I'm not quite as thrilled as I thought I would be  The technical tee is far too small which I didn't expect because my Locket tech tee is a medium and it swamps me, so I went for a small in the tikis. The capris are a medium and are also a bit small, but I can still wear them I think. Better move some more weight!  The capris seem thinner than my Lockets too. But I can't deny that tikiboo do great designs. Anyway, a bit of a let-down after waiting patiently for 3 weeks.

Hope you all have a happy running week


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh booooo @McKenzie nothing worse than disappointing kit  Do you think it's because they are a British brand so the sizing is different? I never understand why clothes/shoe sizes aren't standard.

Just went for my standard "to the Pier and back" so only 3.25 miles. Didn't want to go at all but I'm at work the next three days so potentially won't be running until Friday (unless I can drag my bum out the door after work). Under 10s though and there is a definite autumnal tinge to the air. Bright, crisp and sunny and the sea was looking glorious this morning.

Hope your legs aren't too achy this morning @Ringypie mine are aching in sympathy


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh booooo @McKenzie Do you think it's because they are a British brand so the sizing is different?


Well my Lucy Locket medium leggings/capris fit great and the medium tee is too big, so I expected the tiki sizing to be similar, but seems not. Never mind, I got 30% off so it wasn't like they were super expensive.

We have beautiful weather forecast for the next few days while I can't run, and then from Wednesday onwards when I can run, we've got rain!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I rather like a rainy run - once I’ve convinced myself to go  

#SkinIsWaterproof


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I'm quite good at the head side of things. Keep telling yourself you can do it you can you can! If you need to walk the hills, allow yourself to and don't beat yourself up. Don't keep looking at your watch as you start to tire as it's demoralising. I count my steps if I'm really struggling. No peeking at my watch until I've counted to 1000. Use waymarks. I'm going to jog till that tree then walk 20 paces and have a drink (if you are carrying water).
> The boys will be fine with the sitter. You deserve a day out so don't beat yourself up about that either. They will be having a lovely day spoiled rotten!
> And if all else fails imagine a motivational Ringy on your shoulder! Please feel free to print out this pic of me and look at it if you feel you are flagging (that is a joke!! I can't imagine anything more off putting than looking at my ugly mug )! I'm sticking my thumbs up because you are awesome!
> View attachment 476524


Thanks @Ringypie you seem to have your head together when running. I heard a horrible story of an incident with a dog walker yesterday which upset me but I know I'm being silly and they are not leaving the house.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> What a day what a day what a day!
> Off we went in the dark at 6am for a long drive to Ilfracombe where we hopped aboard the Ms Oldenburg bound for Lundy Island!
> View attachment 476533
> 
> We had a perfect crossing although the boat does roll a lot due to its shallow draft apparently.
> We arrived and had to walk all the way up to the start
> View attachment 476534
> 
> Off we went looping round the island, meeting some of the locals.
> View attachment 476535
> 
> Sadly the only puffins we saw were on my shorts
> View attachment 476536
> 
> Mile 3-6 was quite treacherous along the coast path, more of a narrow goat track with a steep drop down to the sea and lots of rocks!
> View attachment 476537
> I was knackered by this point as it was really tough going. Just had to keep moving forward, however slowly!
> We looped around some more, ending up back at the north end of the island where we had the delights of 240 steps down to the lighthouse and 240 back up. That was fun on tired legs!
> View attachment 476538
> 
> More looping around and finally we made it!!
> View attachment 476539
> 
> While waiting to board to go home we met some more locals.
> View attachment 476540
> 
> All done!
> View attachment 476541


That looks so beautiful wow.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks @Ringypie you seem to have your head together when running. I heard a horrible story of an incident with a dog walker yesterday which upset me but I know I'm being silly and they are not leaving the house.


It's always the 1 or 2 horrid things that stick in your mind isn't it - try to remember that thousands of dogs go with a dog sitter / walker every day and are absolutely fine. I understand the anxiety - I didn't see Ringy on Sunday and felt rather worried and guilty. Luckily the other liveries and yard owner are great and kept an eye for me.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's always the 1 or 2 horrid things that stick in your mind isn't it - try to remember that thousands of dogs go with a dog sitter / walker every day and are absolutely fine. I understand the anxiety - I didn't see Ringy on Sunday and felt rather worried and guilty. Luckily the other liveries and yard owner are great and kept an eye for me.


I know I wish I hadn't read it. The boxers have had sitters before. I blame Covid. On the plus side it looks like it's cooling down this week.


----------



## immum

Another beautiful evening on Monday. 5 miles and an ok pace, didn't feel too bad but not as good as recently. Was absolutely knackered after moving daughter in to uni on Saturday. City centre was gridlocked so we ended up having tp park 1/2 mile away. Then 5 trips carrying heavy bags and boxes from car to accommodation. And to top it off there were 4 flights of stairs just to get to reception level, then another 4 flights to her room! Long queues for the lifts. I don't know how I got up the stairs on the last trip. No wonder running was harder than of late!


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 6 miles with Loki this morning. He got me up at 5 to go in the garden and sniff the air so I decided we may as well go out for a run. Lots of fog.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Another beautiful evening on Monday. 5 miles and an ok pace, didn't feel too bad but not as good as recently. Was absolutely knackered after moving daughter in to uni on Saturday. City centre was gridlocked so we ended up having tp park 1/2 mile away. Then 5 trips carrying heavy bags and boxes from car to accommodation. And to top it off there were 4 flights of stairs just to get to reception level, then another 4 flights to her room! Long queues for the lifts. I don't know how I got up the stairs on the last trip. No wonder running was harder than of late!


Did she get off ok ?


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Did she get off ok ?


Sort of....few problems but we were expecting that to be honest.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After a couple of days of no running due to work, I've been out this morning to the end of the Prom and back (4.2 miles at my normal pace, though I started slower, couldn't get going!). Beautiful morning though - if a tad breezy!

On another note @Boxer123 Sweaty Betty has a sale on, so the shorts I got are £33 in lots of the colours. They also have some Sweaty Betty shorts on sale on JL too.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> After a couple of days of no running due to work, I've been out this morning to the end of the Prom and back (4.2 miles at my normal pace, though I started slower, couldn't get going!). Beautiful morning though - if a tad breezy!
> 
> On another note @Boxer123 Sweaty Betty has a sale on, so the shorts I got are £33 in lots of the colours. They also have some Sweaty Betty shorts on sale on JL too.


Can I ask what length you got @Mrs Funkin? I have slightly chunky legs and find mid thigh length more flattering than just above the knee.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have the 9” inseam Sweaty Betty, I am 5’ 8” and size 14, I bought a size large.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have the 9" inseam Sweaty Betty, I am 5' 8" and size 14, I bought a size large.


Thanks @Mrs Funkin. you are a bit taller than me, so I'm thinking 6" might be better, which currently aren't in the sale.
Or at least, the pattern I like isn't in the sale. Typical!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Booooo  The 6” are in the sale on John Lewis (well some are).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh. It never rains but pours. Keep your fingers and paws crossed for my kidneys please, my bloods (taken in August, never got told about my abnormal results, I'm fed up with it, that's three times now) are wonky and currently indicative of kidney failure. Jeez. I am fed up. So eventually I managed to get an appt for a telephone consult this afternoon and will be having repeat bloods. I'm just going to collect the forms and have them done at work as there's ages to wait for a phlebotomy appt at the GP. Honestly. I am ******* fed up. I don't eat completely dreadfully, run 20+ miles a week, don't smoke, don't take drugs, I do have a drink but not ridiculous amounts...I'm sick of it. All the blood stuff last year and being diagnosed with the MGUS, the cervical spine issues, not to mention the cyst on my brain, the factor V leiden and all the gynaecology crap. 

Hell's bells and buckets of blood. Pppffft. No replies needed, just crossed fingers please. I'll report back when I know anything


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh. It never rains but pours. Keep your fingers and paws crossed for my kidneys please, my bloods (taken in August, never got told about my abnormal results, I'm fed up with it, that's three times now) are wonky and currently indicative of kidney failure. Jeez. I am fed up. So eventually I managed to get an appt for a telephone consult this afternoon and will be having repeat bloods. I'm just going to collect the forms and have them done at work as there's ages to wait for a phlebotomy appt at the GP. Honestly. I am ******* fed up. I don't eat completely dreadfully, run 20+ miles a week, don't smoke, don't take drugs, I do have a drink but not ridiculous amounts...I'm sick of it. All the blood stuff last year and being diagnosed with the MGUS, the cervical spine issues, not to mention the cyst on my brain, the factor V leiden and all the gynaecology crap.
> 
> Hell's bells and buckets of blood. Pppffft. No replies needed, just crossed fingers please. I'll report back when I know anything


Omg Mrs F it really has been a shocking few years hasn't it. Lots of love from us all, and we are all crossing our hooves, fingers and jellybean toes xxx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Ringy & gang xx


----------



## Boxer123

Oh @Mrs Funkin poor you. Sending boxer hugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Boxer - the sun is shining, I’m about to have a coffee, then go for a run in the sunshine with husband. Must keep positive


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin big hugs from us all.

Life just seems to keep throwing things at you I hope you enjoy today's run x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you - you’re right, it does! Ah well, I can’t do anything. Must cross the next bridge before I worry too much. 

I had a lovely run with David. Really nice five miles, via dropping off a bottle for the Macmillan coffee morning tombola at the place in the village I go for a massage. I do love a run incorporating an errand. 

Have a super day everyone. I think it’s the last day of summer, so enjoy


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Omg Mrs F it really has been a shocking few years hasn't it. Lots of love from us all, and we are all crossing our hooves, fingers and jellybean toes xxx


Oh @Mrs Funkin what a nightmare. Everything crossed here for you, including Milo's paws, complete with wrinkled nose!









Good run again last night, 5.8 miles, just over 10's pace. I'm enjoying it a lot more now things are getting easier. Sadly I think that will be the last run in the woods this year unless we can get out earlier. We were a bit later than normal last night, and it was really very dark in places under the trees, OH almost went flat on his face tripping on a tree root.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Milo you are very clever, crossing your paws for me  Thank you xx

See, that's the reason @immum that I don't really trail run. I am so very clumsy that it wouldn't end well and I would go splat. I remember one night running in Richmond Park and it got much darker than we thought much more quickly than we thought it would. The stags were bellowing, I managed quite a good pace I remember, they were rather frightening.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Milo you are very clever, crossing your paws for me  Thank you xx
> 
> See, that's the reason @immum that I don't really trail run. I am so very clumsy that it wouldn't end well and I would go splat. I remember one night running in Richmond Park and it got much darker than we thought much more quickly than we thought it would. The stags were bellowing, I managed quite a good pace I remember, they were rather frightening.


I know how you feel, I am also worried about tripping over. But the fact I have to concentrate all the time on where I'm putting my feet takes my mind off how hard it is! And to be honest, the state some of the roads/footpaths are in round here, and that the council have replaced all the streetlights with ones which barely that give out any light, it's almost as lethal running on the roads as in the the woods.


----------



## Ringypie

What a lovely evening I’ve had! My C25k ladies were on fire tonight!! We went on a different route and they were flying. Bearing in mind we were run walking our pace was 12.29! Was quite fun zipping from the front to the back then back to the front making sure everyone was ok and having a good time. 
Then we went to the pub for tea which was really nice too. Now baking a cake for one of my C25k group who also has a horse where I keep Ringy as it’s her birthday tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that! What a super evening Ringy


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and “well done” ladies  great work and pace.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and "well done" ladies  great work and pace.


They are awesome - not only my friends but the whole group, working really hard & pushing themselves but having a laugh too!


----------



## Boxer123

A slow 3 miles this morning. It's marathon weekend next weekend so taking it easy. It was a bit of a struggle;

A. Because it's warm and humid
B. I had a belly full of maccy ds hash browns.

I think B was a more likely culprit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, probably Boxer, probably. I can't stand hash browns, no idea why. Potato - good Onion - good Deep fried - good (!!)...I always give mine to husband if they are on a cooked breakfast. Taper madness is setting in now I reckon  

I ran to parkrun, ran around at parkrun (just squeezed under 28), ran home slowly as my left calf was a bit tight on the last lap of parkrun. Totalled 5.7 miles in the end I think. Husband has now gone to the sailing club to prize giving, I'm lollaxing around...nothing new there. I'm annoyed as I went to buy bedding plants for some pots and when I got home I clocked that I've probably not got enough compost to top them up. Gggrrrrrr. I'll check in a bit once I've had my nap. Oscar's having his, so I need mine.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, probably Boxer, probably. I can't stand hash browns, no idea why. Potato - good Onion - good Deep fried - good (!!)...I always give mine to husband if they are on a cooked breakfast. Taper madness is setting in now I reckon
> 
> I ran to parkrun, ran around at parkrun (just squeezed under 28), ran home slowly as my left calf was a bit tight on the last lap of parkrun. Totalled 5.7 miles in the end I think. Husband has now gone to the sailing club to prize giving, I'm lollaxing around...nothing new there. I'm annoyed as I went to buy bedding plants for some pots and when I got home I clocked that I've probably not got enough compost to top them up. Gggrrrrrr. I'll check in a bit once I've had my nap. Oscar's having his, so I need mine.


Enjoy your nap it's a good plan.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

For you Panache fans, I just bought two black underwired Panache sports bras essentially for the price if one! It all started as I was talking to a running friend today who I happened to watch running down the last stretch into the finish at parkrun. Anyway, her breasts were all over the place (she is larger busted than I am) so I spoke to her about what she was running in. Told her about panache, so I was just googling to send her the link and I happened upon the JD Williams site (for ladies of a certain age I think…to be fair I probably am that age!) where they have the plain black in quite a few sizes for £21 each! Bargain. So two are now ordered. I was surprised they still had 34F as that’s often sold out, so hurrah! 

I got my back dated for six months pay rise (ha!) yesterday, so that’s a quarter of it gone - but at least it was on something useful


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> For you Panache fans, I just bought two black underwired Panache sports bras essentially for the price if one! It all started as I was talking to a running friend today who I happened to watch running down the last stretch into the finish at parkrun. Anyway, her breasts were all over the place (she is larger busted than I am) so I spoke to her about what she was running in. Told her about panache, so I was just googling to send her the link and I happened upon the JD Williams site (for ladies of a certain age I think…to be fair I probably am that age!) where they have the plain black in quite a few sizes for £21 each! Bargain. So two are now ordered. I was surprised they still had 34F as that's often sold out, so hurrah!
> 
> I got my back dated for six months pay rise (ha!) yesterday, so that's a quarter of it gone - but at least it was on something useful


Great news! I'm having sports bra issues. I have to have ones with a pocket otherwise my foob pops out ( which could be rather funny!) but the ones I have seem to have sharp edges and drilled holes in me when we did Lundy. I have to put micropore under where it fastens at the back otherwise I end up really sore.
Problem is there don't seem to be many options and I can't keep ordering and sending back if they don't fit.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, I saw this in our Sainsbury's the other day, have you tried them?

https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...wOr3xS6b2-T3mWF4GXAaAtwjEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Something front fastening would be less sharp on your back?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, I saw this in our Sainsbury's the other day, have you tried them?
> 
> https://tuclothing.sainsburys.co.uk...wOr3xS6b2-T3mWF4GXAaAtwjEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Something front fastening would be less sharp on your back?


Oh thank you Mrs F! I've just ordered one - fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gotta be worth a go for £12  Hopefully it will be comfy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Just beat the rain. We were up until gone midnight watching the Superleague Triathlon series final race, then I had weird dreams all night so as a consequence couldn’t get going this morning. I’m tired and my calf was a bit tight running home yesterday, so I took the first couple of miles today even more easy than normal, then sped up a bit to bring the average to my usual. I did a route I could easily bail out on and walk home from, only did 5.25 miles, no more energy for anything else.

I didn't think I'd hit my 20 miles for the week this week, I have felt so tired and feeble but my five today took me to 23. I know it's not many but I do like to aim for 20. Couple of days at work now (which will be odd as I rarely work Monday) so my legs will get a running rest....but not a walking rest as I generally walk about three miles a day at work.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Phew! Just beat the rain. We were up until gone midnight watching the Superleague Triathlon series final race, then I had weird dreams all night so as a consequence couldn't get going this morning. I'm tired and my calf was a bit tight running home yesterday, so I took the first couple of miles today even more easy than normal, then sped up a bit to bring the average to my usual. I did a route I could easily bail out on and walk home from, only did 5.25 miles, no more energy for anything else.
> 
> I didn't think I'd hit my 20 miles for the week this week, I have felt so tired and feeble but my five today took me to 23. I know it's not many but I do like to aim for 20. Couple of days at work now (which will be odd as I rarely work Monday) so my legs will get a running rest....but not a walking rest as I generally walk about three miles a day at work.


Well done Mrs F!

I took one of my friends out for a 10k today. She's quite new to running and wanted to push herself a bit so I offered to go out with her and encourage her a bit. She did really well but frustratingly strava on her phone doesn't seem very accurate and made her look slower than her previous run - whereas my watch suggested she had been under 11 minute miles which is a great pace for her.

Am I mad to be thinking of running every day in October? Bearing in mind I'm doing the virtual London next weekend which will not be quick at all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s great for your pal Ringy, hope she won’t be discouraged by the pesky technology. 

I think you should join me in the official FB Run Every Day in November - it’s a yearly occurrence and is great fun. It’s metamorphosed into “do something every day” as there were a few injured folk in the group who couldn’t run but still wanted to join in. It gets me out the door in November too, which is a tough month - I did it again in February. 

Nearly time for Virtual London  hurrah!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's great for your pal Ringy, hope she won't be discouraged by the pesky technology.
> 
> I think you should join me in the official FB Run Every Day in November - it's a yearly occurrence and is great fun. It's metamorphosed into "do something every day" as there were a few injured folk in the group who couldn't run but still wanted to join in. It gets me out the door in November too, which is a tough month - I did it again in February.
> 
> Nearly time for Virtual London  hurrah!


I was only thinking of RED October because hubby was a submariner  The only problem for me is no streetlights round here - but then I could always put a head torch on for Monday's and Thursdays (Tuesday and Friday is club and I don't work the other 3 days so more flexibility). Hmm could be a good idea there!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ran home from work. Trying to get myself back in to a proper routine.

I haven't really done any regular running since my streak at the beginning of August.

It felt ok and wasn't as bad as I was expecting.

Need to keep going now


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done Mrs F!
> 
> I took one of my friends out for a 10k today. She's quite new to running and wanted to push herself a bit so I offered to go out with her and encourage her a bit. She did really well but frustratingly strava on her phone doesn't seem very accurate and made her look slower than her previous run - whereas my watch suggested she had been under 11 minute miles which is a great pace for her.
> 
> Am I mad to be thinking of running every day in October? Bearing in mind I'm doing the virtual London next weekend which will not be quick at all!


Do it @Ringypie although I struggle with the everyday challenges my body gets tired from wrangling boxers.

@MissKittyKat good to see you back.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for getting back to running @MissKittyKat


----------



## Boxer123

Just a mile this morning to keep the legs ticking over. Currently don’t have the fuel to get to marathon but not panicking


----------



## immum

So last night was my best run for nearly 12 months! I felt great, and really enjoyed it. This is how running is supposed to be, I'm so pleased its finally come back. The weather helped obviously, it was lovely and cool, I felt like I could run all night. Sadly it wasn't quite as fast as it felt, but I'm just happy I felt good, it was still a decent pace, just over 10 min miles. Back on the roads as well now, which is currently a novelty. 6.6 miles done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No panic needed Boxer, you know that the week before is always shocking


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No panic needed Boxer, you know that the week before is always shocking


I now have fuel.
I have boxer sitter 
I have gels and jelly babies


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You’re all set then


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Booo my repeat bloods are still abnormal. So no doubt tomorrow will be trying to figure out with the GP what the next move is (if any). 

I’m fed up. It’s tipping down. If I can’t go for a run tomorrow I’ll be even more fed up. 

And my nose is really cold. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers! Lots of Sweaty Betty 6” and 9” shorts really cheap in their sale (as in £16!)…might be worth a look. Not much left in size large for me but if you are other sizes, have a squizz


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wowsers! Lots of Sweaty Betty 6" and 9" shorts really cheap in their sale (as in £16!)…might be worth a look. Not much left in size late for me but if you are other sizes, have a squizz


I hope everything is ok @Mrs Funkin. Short season is definitely over for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m staying in shorts a while yet I think…if they’d had any 9” in my size I’d have bought them in a shot for next year. Such a good price.

Thanks for the good wishes, need to figure out the next step. So annoying! I mean I know I’m overweight (but not hugely), I drink some (but not masses) and I eat reasonably well. I feel I don’t warrant getting all these problems in one body. Ggrrr.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Booo my repeat bloods are still abnormal. So no doubt tomorrow will be trying to figure out with the GP what the next move is (if any).
> 
> I'm fed up. It's tipping down. If I can't go for a run tomorrow I'll be even more fed up.
> 
> And my nose is really cold. Heh.


I hope you are ok Mrs F.

I do love shorts…. Even wore them last night when it looked like we would be running in a monsoon! Happily it brightened up so we didn't get wet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I went out in my shorts this morning - it was the first chilly morning we've had for running. Did six miles with the husband...bless him trotting along at my pace looking like he's walking  

I'm alright, just a bit fed up, thanks Ringy


----------



## immum

Fingers crossed everything's ok @Mrs Funkin.
I'm still in shorts too. It was quite cold Monday night when we went out but I'm warm within 1/2 mile.


----------



## Boxer123

Massive marathon/car anxiety;

No fuel found some is it enough? 
Car broke down currently in garage 
Not slept all week due to car/money/work/fuel anxiety also Sox has the squits.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Boxer  wish I could help. Try to nap if you can - can you go by train instead? Would that alleviate some anxiety?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cripes. Another windy day. I ran inland for the first 2.5 miles, then with a Prom tailwind home, for 4.2 miles. The wind assisted 1.6 miles helped my average pace be a bit faster than usual, so 10:15s overall after a very slow start! 

James Bond later, so will walk 3.5 miles too. 

Just had my usual breakfast then had an egg on toast. Why are egg yolks so delicious? Mmmmm.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Boxer  wish I could help. Try to nap if you can - can you go by train instead? Would that alleviate some anxiety?


No I live in a tiny village with no transport links I need to put my big girl pants on and deal with life.


----------



## Boxer123

Normally my step dad would take me if stuck but he has no fuel.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Massive marathon/car anxiety;
> 
> No fuel found some is it enough?
> Car broke down currently in garage
> Not slept all week due to car/money/work/fuel anxiety also Sox has the squits.


@Boxer123 it will be fine!
You have fuel.
Car is being fixed.
You have trained and are ready for this.
Sox is probably picking up on your anxiety.
Try to keep calm and try to sleep.
And good luck!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Boxer123 it will be fine!
> You have fuel.
> Car is being fixed.
> You have trained and are ready for this.
> Sox is probably picking up on your anxiety.
> Try to keep calm and try to sleep.
> And good luck!


Thank you half a glass of wine tonight I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Boxer123 big girl pants are always good…that would have been my next bit of advice but I don't know you well enough to suggest it 

You do know marathon-wise you'll be totally fine. It's not going to be boiling hot either, which you prefer. All will be well in terms of the logistics. Hope Sox's tummy is better soon xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @Boxer123 big girl pants are always good…that would have been my next bit of advice but I don't know you well enough to suggest it
> 
> You do know marathon-wise you'll be totally fine. It's not going to be boiling hot either, which you prefer. All will be well in terms of the logistics. Hope Sox's tummy is better soon xx


I feel like we know each other well enough @Mrs Funkin  car fixed I now can't afford to eat or heat my home but will worry next week. The petrol station next door had no queue so I have a full tank.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent news on the car front Boxer...less excellent on the eating and heating :/


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent news on the car front Boxer...less excellent on the eating and heating :/


Lucky I have my loki hot water bottle.


----------



## immum

A wet and windy 5.1 miles tonight! Still felt good and still enjoyed it though. The rain was good as it was still really warm once I got going.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> A wet and windy 5.1 miles tonight! Still felt good and still enjoyed it though. The rain was good as it was still really warm once I got going.


Your brave it's grim out.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I feel like we know each other well enough @Mrs Funkin  car fixed I now can't afford to eat or heat my home but will worry next week. The petrol station next door had no queue so I have a full tank.


Glad your car is all sorted. Which marathon are you doing?


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> A wet and windy 5.1 miles tonight! Still felt good and still enjoyed it though. The rain was good as it was still really warm once I got going.


Well done it's been absolutely horrid here too, wet and blowing a gale!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Glad your car is all sorted. Which marathon are you doing?


Dorney Marathon on Sunday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're resting up today @Ringypie and @Boxer123 ready for the Big Day tomorrow 

Just my usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home today for me. Only 20% of what you guys are doing tomorrow though. Currently tucked up under my blanket, it's chilly and pouring down.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're resting up today @Ringypie and @Boxer123 ready for the Big Day tomorrow
> 
> Just my usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home today for me. Only 20% of what you guys are doing tomorrow though. Currently tucked up under my blanket, it's chilly and pouring down.


Yes perfect day for resting up the boxer boys are refusing to go to the toilet it's so grim.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're resting up today @Ringypie and @Boxer123 ready for the Big Day tomorrow
> 
> Just my usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home today for me. Only 20% of what you guys are doing tomorrow though. Currently tucked up under my blanket, it's chilly and pouring down.


It's absolutely miserable out there. I brought Ringy in for his brekkie and left him in his stable. Drank plenty of tea and chatted down at the yard instead of riding. Came home had a cuppa did some laundry, had another cuppa then made a chocolate orange cake to have with a cuppa later!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just sending some thoughts for strong legs to our intrepid marathoners @Boxer123 and @Ringypie - go go go you two! I know you're going to smash it


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just sending some thoughts for strong legs to our intrepid marathoners @Boxer123 and @Ringypie - go go go you two! I know you're going to smash it


Thank you Mrs F! I feel I rather smashed it considering I'm only half way fit… my official time on the app was 5 hours 5 minutes and I ran virtually all of it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy that is BLOOMING BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!

I love it! Well done  Absolutely fantastic. I'm so delighted for you xxxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy that is BLOOMING BRILLIANT!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I love it! Well done  Absolutely fantastic. I'm so delighted for you xxxx


Thank you I'm not going to lie there were big tears at the end! Does so much for my confidence - if I can do that on doing the mileage I'm doing once I get back into proper training for the marathon I feel like I can really smash it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie you certainly did smash it x


----------



## Boxer123

I'm back I'm in pain but I finished. Around five and half hours. I had a hard time my anxiety was really bad it was a quiet course. Luckily I made a friend who got me around the last lap. Sis did a great job of boxer sitting.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you Mrs F! I feel I rather smashed it considering I'm only half way fit… my official time on the app was 5 hours 5 minutes and I ran virtually all of it!
> View attachment 477402


Well done @Ringypie I ran with lots of virtual folk today.


----------



## MissKittyKat

For the first time in a while been out for 3 runs this week. What a difference the weather has made. It's like a switch in my body has gone, it's ok to run and breathe at the same time again.

I am definitely a winter plodder! Signed up for a 10k with friends mid Nov too


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 477421
> View attachment 477422
> View attachment 477423
> View attachment 477424
> I'm back I'm in pain but I finished. Around five and half hours. I had a hard time my anxiety was really bad it was a quiet course. Luckily I made a friend who got me around the last lap. Sis did a great job of boxer sitting.


Well done, you made it and that's all that matters. X


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Well done, you made it and that's all that matters. X


Thank you it's a bit frustrating I was feeling better over the summer but am back where I started. I'm glad I finished met some lovely people the running community are the best. I think I need to build back up do a couple of halves and 10kms.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @Boxer123 sorry you'd felt so anxious. Well done on your marathon. You're brilliant  xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @Boxer123 sorry you'd felt so anxious. Well done on your marathon. You're brilliant  xx


Thanks @Mrs Funkin half the time I don't know why I'm anxious I just start panicking and want to go home. My brain works against me.


----------



## Boxer123

Back with my boys


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m not liking that you panic, I’m liking that I’m glad I’m not the only one who has a head that plays tricks on them. 

You’re still brilliant though


----------



## Boxer123

Well I’m tired could do with a day off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Treat yourself  Mind you, you probably still have to take the woofers out don't you?

I only did five miles yesterday and as I was going along I was marvelling at even not even being 20% of what you guys did yesterday. Awesome job from you both.

Can't believe I was fit enough to marathon last year…must try harder to shift this extra weight that crept back on at Christmas. After a day of respite from the wind yesterday (bliss!), it's back again today so I'm just lolling about currently trying to put off going out. I'll go in a bit though, probably inland in the first instance.

Enjoy a nice recovery day @Boxer123 and @Ringypie


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Treat yourself  Mind you, you probably still have to take the woofers out don't you?
> 
> I only did five miles yesterday and as I was going along I was marvelling at even not even being 20% of what you guys did yesterday. Awesome job from you both.
> 
> Can't believe I was fit enough to marathon last year…must try harder to shift this extra weight that crept back on at Christmas. After a day of respite from the wind yesterday (bliss!), it's back again today so I'm just lolling about currently trying to put off going out. I'll go in a bit though, probably inland in the first instance.
> 
> Enjoy a nice recovery day @Boxer123 and @Ringypie


We have come up to the field for a mooch enjoy your run. It's lovely here this morning I'll definitely be having a few days off.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Treat yourself  Mind you, you probably still have to take the woofers out don't you?
> 
> I only did five miles yesterday and as I was going along I was marvelling at even not even being 20% of what you guys did yesterday. Awesome job from you both.
> 
> Can't believe I was fit enough to marathon last year…must try harder to shift this extra weight that crept back on at Christmas. After a day of respite from the wind yesterday (bliss!), it's back again today so I'm just lolling about currently trying to put off going out. I'll go in a bit though, probably inland in the first instance.
> 
> Enjoy a nice recovery day @Boxer123 and @Ringypie


Hope you had a good run. I've been at work today, my legs didn't enjoy not moving so I'm walking down to Ringy to give them a stretch out!


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh @Mrs Funkin im going to take underwear advice from you in future! That sports bra finally arrived today and seems pretty good! Need to go for a run in it really but that might have to wait a few days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Ohh @Mrs Funkin im going to take underwear advice from you in future! That sports bra finally arrived today and seems pretty good! Need to go for a run in it really but that might have to wait a few days!


That's brilliant to read Ringy  hurrah! I shall keep my fingers crossed that it is decent on a run for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well sadly shortly after I posted, I got a message from my boss asking me to go in to work (urgh!), so no run for me. They rely so much on our goodwill but after today and my boss promising I wouldn't work Thursday at all, then saying I had to work two hours (I politely declined that offer *ahem* as I'd done her a favour rescuing them today and had to pay to park as missed all the staff parking spaces), then saying I could be off tomorrow and in fact changing all of that and telling me I still needed to work my planned shifts tomorrow and Thursday but now I am only working one day next week...well, I've decided that I'm not doing it again. Meh. I knew full well that it would be the same person who was off, which would land a fairly new member of the team well and truly in it and I couldn't do that to someone. And my boss knows that. Gggrrrrrr. 

So I shan't be running until Wednesday but I think my legs feel happy about that at the moment


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well sadly shortly after I posted, I got a message from my boss asking me to go in to work (urgh!), so no run for me. They rely so much on our goodwill but after today and my boss promising I wouldn't work Thursday at all, then saying I had to work two hours (I politely declined that offer *ahem* as I'd done her a favour rescuing them today and had to pay to park as missed all the staff parking spaces), then saying I could be off tomorrow and in fact changing all of that and telling me I still needed to work my planned shifts tomorrow and Thursday but now I am only working one day next week...well, I've decided that I'm not doing it again. Meh. I knew full well that it would be the same person who was off, which would land a fairly new member of the team well and truly in it and I couldn't do that to someone. And my boss knows that. Gggrrrrrr.
> 
> So I shan't be running until Wednesday but I think my legs feel happy about that at the moment


Oh dear that's so annoying sounds like they are really messing you about. Hope you get to have a nice run on Wednesday.


----------



## immum

Oh @Ringypie and @Boxer123 well done! You are both amazing. Great runs from you both, you deserve your medals.
I ran a little virtual 10k tonight. Wasn't feeling great before I went out, but still felt ok running surprisingly. I tried to push the pace a bit to make it a bit more of a challenge than my normal runs, and I felt like I'd worked really hard, but the pace was still just over 10's, so the same as normal! I might do it again on Thursday if I feel ok, see if I can improve the time a bit. The event has to be completed between 1st and 10th October, so I've got time.
Really enjoyed it though, apart from the fact that although I changed Strava to km it still records in miles and doesn't convert to km until I've saved it! So I ended up running an extra 0.2 miles just to make sure I'd done the full distance, finished on 10.4k.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @immum - yet another reason for Santa to bring you a little Garmin  though I work in miles and when I do a 10k I know it's 6.22 miles (technically 6.214) but I'll often do 6.25.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh @Ringypie and @Boxer123 well done! You are both amazing. Great runs from you both, you deserve your medals.
> I ran a little virtual 10k tonight. Wasn't feeling great before I went out, but still felt ok running surprisingly. I tried to push the pace a bit to make it a bit more of a challenge than my normal runs, and I felt like I'd worked really hard, but the pace was still just over 10's, so the same as normal! I might do it again on Thursday if I feel ok, see if I can improve the time a bit. The event has to be completed between 1st and 10th October, so I've got time.
> Really enjoyed it though, apart from the fact that although I changed Strava to km it still records in miles and doesn't convert to km until I've saved it! So I ended up running an extra 0.2 miles just to make sure I'd done the full distance, finished on 10.4k.


My strava sometimes randomly switches from miles to Km so I think I've run much further than I have then realise is km.


----------



## MissKittyKat

OH is in London today so we agreed that I would go and run to pic up the car from the station carpark so he can get a taxi home and I don't have to go and pick him up at some silly hour.

So did a nice steady 2 miles, ok pace for me and definitely feeling better now it has cooled.

Perhaps if I changed my Strava to km my pace would suddenly be similar to you all


----------



## MissKittyKat

Duplicate post!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Piffle @MissKittyKat !! No self disparaging on this thread, thank you very much. Pace, schmace. We are all runners and we are all here together.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Piffle @MissKittyKat !! No self disparaging on this thread, thank you very much. Pace, schmace. We are all runners and we are all here together.


I know, just a quip really.

I was speaking to someone the other day about how I now feel comfortable in my own skin and have stopped worrying about comparisons or what others think.

Any goals I have are for me, I'd still like to loose some weight and run just a little bit faster but I know I'm fitter and healthier than ever and early menopause is making it frustrating to get there but I'm not spending everyday stressing about it like I may have done in the past.

Rolling with life and feel so much better for it. Amazing what turning 40 and getting a dog can do for one's soul


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that  

I am, of course, a fine one to talk as I am terrible about myself. I can't believe I am 50 next year! How did that happen? So old


----------



## Boxer123

Aging is a privilege I like to think. I’m 40 next year I need to plan some running adventures to celebrate.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Aging is a privilege I like to think. I'm 40 next year I need to plan some running adventures to celebrate.


One of our canicross group was 40 in Feb this year and did 10 four mile laps around our local woods, I'm sure I probably said as I did a lap with her.

I think at points she wished shed gone for 40km!

@Boxer123 maybe you could do something like that or a 5k every term week of the year plus 1 to take you to 40


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love that
> 
> I am, of course, a fine one to talk as I am terrible about myself. I can't believe I am 50 next year! How did that happen? So old


Excuse to behave more child like 

I've also started studying again ready for when I leave the education sector for good. I do not plan on being in a classroom at 68!

Bringing together my love of science and animals, it's so much fun.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Excuse to behave more child like
> 
> I've also started studying again ready for when I leave the education sector for good. I do not plan on being in a classroom at 68!
> 
> Bringing together my love of science and animals, it's so much fun.


Ooh that sounds good! What are you hoping to do?

I did 3 miles with my c25k group this evening. So pleased with myself - I managed to keep up with them! I did warn them that if I took them out they might have to circle back for me but I was fine and they all did really well, starting to run the big hill home!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ooh that sounds good! What are you hoping to do?
> 
> I did 3 miles with my c25k group this evening. So pleased with myself - I managed to keep up with them! I did warn them that if I took them out they might have to circle back for me but I was fine and they all did really well, starting to run the big hill home!


Ive already completed a level 2 canine massage course and now working at level 3 which means once complete I will be able to practice as a clinical canine myotherapist, hoping to finish by end of next year.

It's a bit full circle really as I nearly switched to a physio course after my first year of my biology degree but never did. Not sure I would have like working with humans though!

In hindsight think I'll prefer the doggies and possibly kitties x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did you test the new bra @Ringypie ? If so, how did it do?

@MissKittyKat I retrained at 30, I was an IT consultant before I was a midwife. I'm now planning my escape!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did you test the new bra @Ringypie ? If so, how did it do?
> 
> @MissKittyKat I retrained at 30, I was an IT consultant before I was a midwife. I'm now planning my escape!


I did! It was fantastic - nice to not have to tape myself up. I forgot for the marathon and my old one drilled 2 massive holes in my back! I might have to buy a couple more as it was so comfy! Thank you so much for finding it!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> One of our canicross group was 40 in Feb this year and did 10 four mile laps around our local woods, I'm sure I probably said as I did a lap with her.
> 
> I think at points she wished shed gone for 40km!
> 
> @Boxer123 maybe you could do something like that or a 5k every term week of the year plus 1 to take you to 40


I've been looking at some virtual challenges 4000km in a year but you can add walking which I think I'll hit with boxers.

Right now I prefer the idea of sleeping 4000 hours.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ive already completed a level 2 canine massage course and now working at level 3 which means once complete I will be able to practice as a clinical canine myotherapist, hoping to finish by end of next year.
> 
> It's a bit full circle really as I nearly switched to a physio course after my first year of my biology degree but never did. Not sure I would have like working with humans though!
> 
> In hindsight think I'll prefer the doggies and possibly kitties x


Sounds exciting @MissKittyKat.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fab Ringy! I’m so pleased it’s good  order a couple before they discontinue them. 

I remember reading somewhere you should only have a sports bra for 40 washes! That would be £1 a wear for me, crikey. So I ignore that and just wear them until they feel conked.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fab Ringy! I'm so pleased it's good  order a couple before they discontinue them.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere you should only have a sports bra for 40 washes! That would be £1 a wear for me, crikey. So I ignore that and just wear them until they feel conked.


My sports bra circa 2010 would disagree


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Exactly! The only reason I bought new sweaty Betty shorts was because my old Ron Hill’s are starting to give up the ghost - I’ve had them for 14 years though, so they e served me well.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Fab Ringy! I'm so pleased it's good  order a couple before they discontinue them.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere you should only have a sports bra for 40 washes! That would be £1 a wear for me, crikey. So I ignore that and just wear them until they feel conked.


Crikey! The 2 I have are reasonably new, I got them in April / may time when I realised my existing ones no longer worked for me (due to my foob escaping!). They have rubbed pretty much since I got them but on the shorter runs it was only mild - it's annoying as they weren't cheap but the corners of the bits of material where the fastenings are are sharp. And they weren't cheap either


----------



## Mrs Funkin

In all seriousness Ringy, I would contact the manufacturer - they’d probably want to hear what a problem they’ve caused for you.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How are the post marathon legs @Ringypie @Boxer123 ? Hopefully all good


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> How are the post marathon legs @Ringypie @Boxer123 ? Hopefully all good


Little jog with Loki this morning and all feels good. Work is busy but I hope to get out tomorrow as well.


----------



## immum

Gosh it was so warm last night. Didn't want to go as I'm getting a cold, first one for 2 years, went out last Saturday and convinced that's where I got it! I'm taking loads of echinacea so hopefully it won't be too bad. Anyway, ran anyway, because from experience, it does usually improve cold symptoms. And it did. Legs were a bit rubbery but otherwise felt OK while I was running. 5 miles at pretty much normal pace. Hopefully I've sweated out some of the germs!


----------



## Boxer123

Well I’ve had a shit day. It’s my birthday. I was working and as you know I live alone not one member of my family bothered to send me a card and my dad has not remembered at all. 

Anyway onwards and upwards I am 39 so I have signed up to a virtual challenge to run 4000km before I’m 40. Walking counts as well so should be ok.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well I've had a shit day. It's my birthday. I was working and as you know I live alone not one member of my family bothered to send me a card and my dad has not remembered at all.
> 
> Anyway onwards and upwards I am 39 so I have signed up to a virtual challenge to run 4000km before I'm 40. Walking counts as well so should be ok.


Birthday hugs @Boxer123 hopefully the boys gave you lots of slobbery kisses, if not here's one from Woody x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ran home from work again today, according to Strava my pace per mile was nearly a min faster.

I was happy with that because as it has warmed up again here but was cold this morning so took long sleeves to work so it was a bit of a hot one , most importantly though still lower humidity.

Will walk across country to go and get my car tomorrow rather than taking the straight route so Woody will enjoy a trot.

May even go an try and find the deer, in the deer park near school afterwards.

Woody will be fully attached to me!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Birthday hugs @Boxer123 hopefully the boys gave you lots of slobbery kisses, if not here's one from Woody x
> View attachment 477715


Thank you Woody that's a lovely face.


----------



## immum

Oh @Boxer123 I'm so sorry to hear that.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh @Boxer123 I'm so sorry to hear that.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


Thank you


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm in JUST IN TIME!!!!!!!

Happy Birthday @Boxer123  It's your last on this AG...next year you'll be a V40 

Sending you lots of love and a birthday kiss from Oscar xxx

P.S. If I had your address, I would have sent you a birthday card xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm in JUST IN TIME!!!!!!!
> 
> Happy Birthday @Boxer123  It's your last on this AG...next year you'll be a V40
> 
> Sending you lots of love and a birthday kiss from Oscar xxx
> 
> P.S. If I had your address, I would have sent you a birthday card xx


Thank you to both you and Oscar  I should be used to the family by now.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I'm 4miles into my 4000km challenge. The legs were willing but heavy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. Dunno really. My back appears to be taking all the stresses of my life and become most uncomfortable. I did run all week, did a very gentle 5k with hubby yesterday and then today usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home. It’s not awful now (I can’t believe the state of it Tuesday and Wednesday, then on Thursday I literally offered to do anything involving walking just to keep it going!) but it’s deffo twingy. Honestly I’m such a “Friday Job”  

Partly sore today I think as I was in the car driving for 3.5 hours yesterday. I went up to my old stomping grounds for the leaving for of a much loved ex colleague. It was great to see old pals - but I’d be happier just going to see the few of them I really liked for dinner. I was Very Brave Indeed as I’ve been nowhere in the pandemic, first time inside a pub last night since March 2020. Just had to get on with it really. So lateral flow for me tomorrow I think. However, I can’t wrap myself totally in cotton wool…but even so, eeek!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. Dunno really. My back appears to be taking all the stresses of my life and become most uncomfortable. I did run all week, did a very gentle 5k with hubby yesterday and then today usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home. It's not awful now (I can't believe the state of it Tuesday and Wednesday, then on Thursday I literally offered to do anything involving walking just to keep it going!) but it's deffo twingy. Honestly I'm such a "Friday Job"
> 
> Partly sore today I think as I was in the car driving for 3.5 hours yesterday. I went up to my old stomping grounds for the leaving for of a much loved ex colleague. It was great to see old pals - but I'd be happier just going to see the few of them I really liked for dinner. I was Very Brave Indeed as I've been nowhere in the pandemic, first time inside a pub last night since March 2020. Just had to get on with it really. So lateral flow for me tomorrow I think. However, I can't wrap myself totally in cotton wool…but even so, eeek!


Oh dear poor back sitting in a car for to long is always awfully uncomfortable. I bet your work doesn't help either. You need a spa weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve got lots of days off now, only working one day this week coming thanks to being called in on Monday, then a week of annual leave, so all good for some rest  

I really have to get this extra weight off…! It’s not helping.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've got lots of days off now, only working one day this week coming thanks to being called in on Monday, then a week of annual leave, so all good for some rest
> 
> I really have to get this extra weight off…! It's not helping.


Your perfect just as you are @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww thanks @Boxer123


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out for 5 miles this morning, friends did an extra 1.5 miles but I'm building myself back up so not pushing it.

Even so two PRs and some good splits for the trails. Was pleased with that.

Did a mile warm down walk too and trying to up my pace on these too and stay above 3miles/hr as that's the average speed I'd like to be around for the long run walk next year


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Been out for 5 miles this morning, friends did an extra 1.5 miles but I'm building myself back up so not pushing it.
> 
> Even so two PRs and some good splits for the trails. Was pleased with that.
> 
> Did a mile warm down walk too and trying to up my pace on these too and stay above 3miles/hr as that's the average speed I'd like to be around for the long run walk next year


Amazing job well done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work MKK  Sounds lovely.

I went to the end of the prom and back, so shorter than usual today as my back isn't playing ball. Unlike the million dogs off leads today who were playing ball 

I was very cross yesterday, a little boy on a scooter minding his own business had a medium sized dog run up to him and barked and growled right in his face. It was horrible. If I'd been his dad I'd have had a word with the dog owner, who made no attempt to put the dog on a lead, just kept shouting it's name which it totally ignored. The owner didn't make any attempt to speak to the dad or little boy either. I suspect that small boy might be a touch wary of woofers for a while…

Hope you're all out having lovely runs. Not seen @McKenzie in a while, hope you're not so locked down over there that you can't get out!


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope you're all out having lovely runs. Not seen @McKenzie in a while, hope you're not so locked down over there that you can't get out!


Helloooo  Thanks for the tag @Mrs Funkin. Reading back a few pages, it looks like everyone's going great guns  Oh and happy birthday @Boxer123 !

Not too locked down where I am thankfully. We haven't had a case in the current outbreak, but it'll get here eventually I'm sure.

I'm still running - just! It got a bit overwhelming for a while so I pulled right back so that I didn't end up quitting altogether. Instead, I have a little loop that I run about 2.5km with a 1km walk either side. So it's a bit of a pathetic excuse for a run, but I don't really care - it gets me out and moving my body. I figure if I do it enough times it will get easy eventually, and then I can increase it a bit. I'm also on some new meds for my constant sinus issues, so hopefully breathing will get a bit easier soon which I'm sure will help. I'm currently on school holidays and have been running this little route nearly every day (apart from Saturday because we had an obedience competition and Elliot got 3rd in Rally-O ).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Getting out the door is great - it doesn't matter if it's a walk or a run. Just getting out is the most important thing I think. Well done, Elliot, I hope you got a little rosette/bandana/other memento  

Don't be a stranger.


----------



## Ringypie

Happy belated birthday @Boxer123

@McKenzie 'only' 2.5k is a lot more than most people run so it's not pathetic at all.

Hope your back is feeling better @Mrs Funkin

Not been around much this weekend. Took my c25k off road on Friday! It was a bit of a tough ask of them as it was a long haul up before a nice run down through the woods. They all did brilliantly!


----------



## Guest

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done, Elliot, I hope you got a little rosette/bandana/other memento


He got a ribbon 












Ringypie said:


> Happy belated birthday @Boxer123
> 
> @McKenzie 'only' 2.5k is a lot more than most people run so it's not pathetic at all.


Thanks, I feel like it's achievable enough to get me out the door. I really, really want to keep running so if I need to only do short runs right now, that's what I'll do  My goal is still to run 5k, and like @Boxer123 I'll be 40 in just over a year, so that's my goal - be able to run 5k before I turn 40


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww beautiful photo Elliot - what a star you are


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we discovered that there is a XC league in West Sussex...there are only four races in the series and three are miles away but the one on Saturday is at Goodwood, so today we went for a little course recce. I'll probably be last but I think I'm tempted to do it...


----------



## immum

@Mrs Funkin go for it!
Well my cold developed over the weekend in to something horrendous! Saturday wasn't too bad but Sunday wasn't good, couldn't manage to go out on my bike which annoyed me as it was such a beautiful day. Didn't hold out much hope for running last night but gave it a go. It was surprisingly good, felt fine and normal pace. Legs started to feel a bit rubbery but managed 5 miles quite comfortably. Feel a lot better today too thank goodness, just need to get rid of the cough which I always get with a cold (it's not covid, I've done several tests).


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Mrs Funkin go for it!
> Well my cold developed over the weekend in to something horrendous! Saturday wasn't too bad but Sunday wasn't good, couldn't manage to go out on my bike which annoyed me as it was such a beautiful day. Didn't hold out much hope for running last night but gave it a go. It was surprisingly good, felt fine and normal pace. Legs started to feel a bit rubbery but managed 5 miles quite comfortably. Feel a lot better today too thank goodness, just need to get rid of the cough which I always get with a cold (it's not covid, I've done several tests).


There is definitely a super cold going around.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @immum  Boo to feeling poorly sick  I'm glad you seem to have shaken it off pretty speedily though. I share your "cold going to my chest" thing. Hope you feel properly better soon - if it is sitting properly on your chest though, be careful running. Remember the old adage of, "above the neck, fine to run, below the neck, don't"...I'm sure there should be a little rhyme for that.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> @Mrs Funkin go for it!
> Well my cold developed over the weekend in to something horrendous! Saturday wasn't too bad but Sunday wasn't good, couldn't manage to go out on my bike which annoyed me as it was such a beautiful day. Didn't hold out much hope for running last night but gave it a go. It was surprisingly good, felt fine and normal pace. Legs started to feel a bit rubbery but managed 5 miles quite comfortably. Feel a lot better today too thank goodness, just need to get rid of the cough which I always get with a cold (it's not covid, I've done several tests).


Oh no apparently there are a few nasty coldy / fluey things going around. I hope you feel better very soon.

Well today I decided to run down to club as I was taking c25k again. Decided to push myself to see what I've got…. Very pleased with myself! Did the 1.5 miles in an average pace of 7.57! I couldn't have gone much further than the 1.5 miles at that pace but it was a lovely feeling. 
Then another 3.5 miles with my group who were intent on beasting themselves and ran almost the whole distance!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You little whippet, you, Ringy  Great running from you and your group.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m struggling to get out this week due to work I have managed a few miles each morning with Loki. I have had more work drop into my inbox yesterday so will be putting the hours in the evening.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good you are getting out though, Boxer  Keep ticking off those miles to your total...only another 361 days to go (or something!)  

I did seven miles this morning, I'd have been on track for my usual pace but my first mile was slower, so it was 10:34 milling instead of 10:30 :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious My pal who broke her foot bone in the marathon came with me on a bike so we got to have our usual Wednesday morning natter and catch up which was nice. Sunny too, also nice.

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little toddle up to the pier and back along the prom. Sunny out - and warm too. 

I’ve bitten the bullet and entered the XC - somebody has to be last, right? So I’m barcode scanning at parkrun in the morning as XC is in the afternoon. 

Enjoy the weather this weekend if you can, meant to be windy and wet again next week.


----------



## immum

Good for you @Mrs Funkin. Of course you won't be last! What distance is it?
Well OH now has "the cold", and obviously thinks he's dying so he didn't run last night. I went on my own for a change, and actually found it harder than the last few weeks. Don't know why, my cold and cough have almost gone, but I was very tired, so maybe that was it. Still managed 5 miles though, and pace was just a few seconds off normal. Pleased I went and got it done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @immum ! Not Man Flu!!!!
Glad you went out 

There is every possibility I will be last, these are properly speedy runners. It's only "about" 5k, the men's is 8k - traditional XC in that the distances are different for the sexes. At the risk of being political, I teased husband that he should identify as a woman and run a shorter distance


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @immum ! Not Man Flu!!!!
> Glad you went out
> 
> There is every possibility I will be last, these are properly speedy runners. It's only "about" 5k, the men's is 8k - traditional XC in that the distances are different for the sexes. At the risk of being political, I teased husband that he should identify as a woman and run a shorter distance


Good luck last to finish is still faster than didn't start!

I'm hoping to get out tomorrow it's been a stressful week.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Went out early this morning to our canicross group, haven't been on a Saturday for a while as been running Sundays. Did a nice steady 3.3 miles at a faster pace than usual, always happens when I'm with the dogs and others.

Luckily only my friend heard me nearly chucking up at the top of the very steep hill!!!!
Still got a little further than usual.

First mile was sub 10mins


----------



## Ringypie

Took my c25k group out last night for 3 miles - I don’t think it will be long before they are running the whole thing!
Parkrun today. We went down to Tamar Trails which is a new one for me so not familiar with the course. Just after mile 2 I was thinking this is going great! I’m 9 minute mileing, this is going to be a super time. Then I found the hill…. A dirty great big one that just went on and on so I had to walk most of it. Just scraped through under the 30 minutes though so pleased with that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @MissKittyKat and @Ringypie 

I did my XC it was quite hard! However, I didn't fall over, I wasn't last and I just managed to finish just before the men's race started which I didn't think I would.

Someone put some pesky hills at Goodwood though - and I must confess I had to walk up some of a horrible drag up through grass.

Done though - husband ran much further and much faster than me


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work @MissKittyKat and @Ringypie
> 
> I did my XC it was quite hard! However, I didn't fall over, I wasn't last and I just managed to finish just before the men's race started which I didn't think I would.
> 
> Someone put some pesky hills at Goodwood though - and I must confess I had to walk up some of a horrible drag up through grass.
> 
> Done though - husband ran much further and much faster than me


Ohh well done! Running club keep trying to get everyone to do xc - I'm a bit scared though because it sounds like you don't get the normal range of runners you do at most races!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

XC races are definitely front loaded but as someone who has been last in a Surrey League XC full of whippets, I don't mind that much. I'd be lying to say I didn't mind at all…but someone has to be last 

We had a starter with a pistol and everything!


----------



## Boxer123

It’s cold, it’s raining all I want to do is drink tea and finish squid games but I’m going for a run send me positive vibes....


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> It's cold, it's raining all I want to do is drink tea and finish squid games but I'm going for a run send me positive vibes....


You know you want to really. 

I'm feeling the consequences of yesterday's pace so got the massage gun out this morning, planted a rose and just heading to an NT park and gardens for a long walk with OH family.

Must keep my butt moving. It's always my glutes which hurt the most.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my legs are not my friend today. I thought they felt okay but they didn't really get going until four miles and I was only doing 6.25  Ah well. Done now. Maybe the terrain yesterday took more out of me than I thought…

Hope you've managed to get out @Boxer123 

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

I got out @Mrs Funkin my legs were also not my friend managed 5 miles it was good to be out. Back with sofa now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff Boxer. Sofa date seems a nice idea…I’ve got so many “things to do” whizzing round in my head that I can’t think straight! I think I might commune with the sofa instead hehe


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good stuff Boxer. Sofa date seems a nice idea…I've got so many "things to do" whizzing round in my head that I can't think straight! I think I might commune with the sofa instead hehe


Can't go wrong with the sofa it never lets you down.


----------



## Boxer123

Cuddles


----------



## Happy Paws2

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 478137
> Cuddles


Jealous


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Paws2 said:


> Jealous


I've honestly never known such a snuggly dog he'll stand up spin around and snug into you. I'm very grateful for the cuddles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still sat in bed looking at the wind (well, the trees but YKWIM) and wondering if I want to go for a run in a force 7. Had a day off yesterday as my legs felt weary, so I really should get out. Might wait for supermarket delivery then go if husband wants to come with me, though of course the later it gets the higher the chance of not going at all…! 

Hmmm.


----------



## Boxer123

Ahhh I got up 6am ran in the dark wind and rain and strava turned off half way. This is equally as annoying as strava is collecting my km towards my 4000.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m liking that you got out at the time in horrible weather, not pesky Strava…

My Garmin was odd this morning too. I only managed 3.4 verrrrrry sllloooowwwwww miles. Lead in legs. Ah well, done now


----------



## Boxer123

The struggle is real in the mornings at boxer hq @Mrs Funkin it takes me a good 20 minutes to get loki out the bed. The dark mornings are horrible. I think I knocked strava off when I stopped to take this photo and he looks like RSPCA dog. He was actually a good little running partner today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t you worry, Loki, the early morning struggle is real here currently too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've had my hair all chopped off (well, not all but YKWIM).

The furry boy didn't care one bit, didn't even tell me it looked nice.
























See. Did not care one bit just wanted his Felix


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had my hair all chopped off (well, not all but YKWIM).
> 
> The furry boy didn't care one bit, didn't even tell me it looked nice.
> 
> View attachment 478222
> View attachment 478223
> View attachment 478224
> 
> 
> See. Did not care one bit just wanted his Felix
> 
> View attachment 478225


Looks great that's a big chop


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks  it was last cut in March 2019 and as you can see was all horrible and straggly.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've had my hair all chopped off (well, not all but YKWIM).
> 
> Looks lovely @Mrs Funkin!
> Didn't manage to get out last night, so went tonight instead in the wind and a heavy drizzle. Actually it was quite nice, it was so warm the rain was a bonus. A steady 5 miles a bit slower than normal but a nice comfortable pace. Unfortunately it was so comfortable I didn't feel like I'd done anything afterwards!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhh, comfortable pace, how lovely @immum - sometimes you just need to.


----------



## lullabydream

Gorgeous haircut @Mrs Funkin I love s good job,and I think that might be where I am going with mine. Although torn as my pixie cut is easy to deal with


----------



## Boxer123

4.7 miles this morning got caught in the rain but a lovely run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @Boxer123

I ended up doing 5.5 miles, wasn't what I thought as it was so windy I thought I would barely scrape 5k. Even managed to be under my "usual" pace  flipping heck it's windy though, nearly blew me off my feet at one point.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to say I hope you are okay @Ringypie not seen you in a little while xxx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to say I hope you are okay @Ringypie not seen you in a little while xxx


Aw thank you for thinking of me! Been a little stressful as my cousin has just been diagnosed with bc as well and having to go through genetics (but won't get an appointment until next July earliest which is just horrid to have it hanging over me for all that time).
I meant to post a terribly smug I went out in torrential rain post last night but by the time I'd got home and showered and fed it was bedtime! Took my c25k ladies out - they were awfully keen in spite of it being like a monsoon and did ever so well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no  your poor cuzz, I shall send positives her way too. I wish things like genetic screening were faster, I’m sorry you’re having to go through this. 

On the plus side you have your crazy running in the rain C25k gang, which rocks BTW. I do hope you told them that rainy miles count double. 

Lots of love Ringy xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Aw thank you for thinking of me! Been a little stressful as my cousin has just been diagnosed with bc as well and having to go through genetics (but won't get an appointment until next July earliest which is just horrid to have it hanging over me for all that time).
> I meant to post a terribly smug I went out in torrential rain post last night but by the time I'd got home and showered and fed it was bedtime! Took my c25k ladies out - they were awfully keen in spite of it being like a monsoon and did ever so well.


Sorry to hear that @Ringypie. Well done on the run though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right, as it’s rapidly heading towards November, I thought I’d share the Run Every Day FB group that I do. It’s fun and interactive, honestly  you can be from anywhere in the world and over the past couple of years it’s sort of changed a little into “do something every day”. Originally it was set as a run/run walk/walk group and you just set a minimum for each day and away you go. My first year the minimum was a mile each day. Jenny who started it all in the first place does her minimum in time, either is fine.

So if you want to join the fun, find 30runs30days on FB - the admin is Jenny Melik, there are currently 500+ members so you know you’re in the right place. I can’t link to the group here as it’s private. 

I can’t decide my minimum for this year - I’m not as slim or fit as last year that’s for sure…but my new working pattern should make it easier.


----------



## Boxer123

My body isn’t keen on these challenges it likes one day a week where I let the boys run around the field then have a maccy ds breakfast.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right, as it's rapidly heading towards November, I thought I'd share the Run Every Day FB group that I do. It's fun and interactive, honestly  you can be from anywhere in the world and over the past couple of years it's sort of changed a little into "do something every day". Originally it was set as a run/run walk/walk group and you just set a minimum for each day and away you go. My first year the minimum was a mile each day. Jenny who started it all in the first place does her minimum in time, either is fine.
> 
> So if you want to join the fun, find 30runs30days on FB - the admin is Jenny Melik, there are currently 500+ members so you know you're in the right place. I can't link to the group here as it's private.
> 
> I can't decide my minimum for this year - I'm not as slim or fit as last year that's for sure…but my new working pattern should make it easier.


Ooh I'm up for doing this!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've invited you @Ringypie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> My body isn't keen on these challenges it likes one day a week where I let the boys run around the field then have a maccy ds breakfast.


Well, you could walk a mile on that day and then have your McD's breakfast  Just set your minimum as one mile, that's all you need to do.

There is of course no pressure at all!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've invited you @Ringypie


Lovely thank you are there any rules I need to be aware of?


----------



## Ringypie

Well it’s a beautiful crisp, still, starry evening here so when fella from running club asked if anyone was running this evening I thought it would be rude not to! Nice group of 7 of us went out for a cheeky 5.5 miles. Really nice to do a proper run - I like taking my c25k group but I do miss the longer ones with no stops too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran this morning...4.69 miles (ha! No Garmin drizzling here)...now I'm a bit tiddly after mucho fizz and a Mexican feast  

Might have a lie in tomorrow


----------



## immum

@Ringypie you are right, it was a beautiful evening last night, cold and clear, perfect temp for running. Ran the same route as Tuesday, so 5 miles, and was interested to see what the pace was as it felt pretty good, but got home to find I'd forgotten to press start on Strava! So no idea if it was better than last time or not. I like to think it was though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Felt quite fluffy headed this morning - couldn’t decide if I was running or not but in the end went to the Pier and back, so 3.2 miles. Lorks! Someone has turned the temperature down, it was very odd - absolutely freezing on the way “out” to the point I was cursing myself for not putting long sleeves on and on the way back the sun was out and it was boiling to the point I wished I was wearing a vest. Really strange. 

Going to be lollaxing now before going to the pub later (where I might just drink sparkling water!)…we as a group (four of us) are trying to practice going into places. The last two attempts have failed and we’ve ended up in the pub garden…we shall see.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> @Ringypie you are right, it was a beautiful evening last night, cold and clear, perfect temp for running. Ran the same route as Tuesday, so 5 miles, and was interested to see what the pace was as it felt pretty good, but got home to find I'd forgotten to press start on Strava! So no idea if it was better than last time or not. I like to think it was though!


Oh that's so frustrating!! Hate it when that happens.

I've had an awesome run at Parkrun this morning. Went to a new one just outside Exeter, it was a pretty much flat trail one and I was delighted to get round in 28 minutes - I haven't been able to go that sort of pace since before the sh*tstorm started last year.
Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie i bet your flat differs from mine


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie i bet your flat differs from mine


Look flat!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve just signed hubby and I up for The Grizzly! 20 miles of mud, bogs, river crossings, beaches and a massive flight of steps!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I've just signed hubby and I up for The Grizzly! 20 miles of mud, bogs, river crossings, beaches and a massive flight of steps!


Brilliant when's that ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Brilliant when's that ?


It's 6 March next year!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's 6 March next year!


I've known a few people who have done it good fun


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I've known a few people who have done it good fun


I did it in 2019 and was supposed to do it in 2020 but swapped my full place with a friend who had a place for the cub as she was really disappointed that Rome marathon had been cancelled.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh @Ringypie we could have run together this morning, I did 27:53


----------



## Jaf

Hello you lovely fit lot. My calf muscles are killing me. I've no idea why, I don't do any exercise so haven't hurt them. Anything I can do?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh @Ringypie we could have run together this morning, I did 27:53


Ooh Mrs F you speedy thing! Well done!


----------



## Boxer123

Jaf said:


> Hello you lovely fit lot. My calf muscles are killing me. I've no idea why, I don't do any exercise so haven't hurt them. Anything I can do?


Do you stretch ? You could try a foam roller ?


----------



## Jaf

Boxer123 said:


> Do you stretch ? You could try a foam roller ?


No I'm very not-stretchy, I keep meaning to start. I'd never heard of foam rollers before. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Boxer123

Jaf said:


> No I'm very not-stretchy, I keep meaning to start. I'd never heard of foam rollers before. Thanks for the ideas.


You could try some Pilates lots to follow on you tube get those muscles stretching.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is it both sides @Jaf ? If so gentle stretching, some massaging of them, foam rollers are good (or a rolling pin if you have one with handles where the rolling bit moves). If it's one sided and is swollen/hot/tender to touch when you haven't injured it would warrant investigation by someone medical.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am officially pathetic! My Covid booster arm is horrible and even a walking step hurts it, so I had to halve my usual Sunday run and just go to the Pier and back for 5k. As I say, officially pathetic  

Have a nice Sunday everyone. Hope you've all been able to get out and enjoy some Vitamin D - speaking of which, it must be time to start Vit D tablets again.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I am officially pathetic! My Covid booster arm is horrible and even a walking step hurts it, so I had to halve my usual Sunday run and just go to the Pier and back for 5k. As I say, officially pathetic
> 
> Have a nice Sunday everyone. Hope you've all been able to get out and enjoy some Vitamin D - speaking of which, it must be time to start Vit D tablets again.


Let your body do it's thing and rest ! No running for me today but a 7.5 mile walk with boxers and my sister.


----------



## Jaf

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it both sides @Jaf ? If so gentle stretching, some massaging of them, foam rollers are good (or a rolling pin if you have one with handles where the rolling bit moves). If it's one sided and is swollen/hot/tender to touch when you haven't injured it would warrant investigation by someone medical.


It's both legs, now the soles of my feet and my thighs have joined in! Getting cramp in my feet too, which can mean my calciums playing up. Thinking it's possibly magnesium but I can't have an epsom salt soak as the tap water's been off since a storm on Friday. Magnesium tablet was not a good idea!


----------



## lullabydream

Jaf said:


> It's both legs, now the soles of my feet and my thighs have joined in! Getting cramp in my feet too, which can mean my calciums playing up. Thinking it's possibly magnesium but I can't have an epsom salt soak as the tap water's been off since a storm on Friday. Magnesium tablet was not a good idea!


My whole body is going in and out of cramping, it's no fun so you have my sympathy. Mine must be due to medication but 2 GPs say anxiety as I was under mental health team.

So anyone know why? Or how to help cramp in middle, lower back and stomach as well as arm and legs

Edit to add @Mrs Funkin you are not pathetic, and yes could have posted this on health but I was hoping you runners could help after @Jaf post


----------



## MissKittyKat

Jaf said:


> It's both legs, now the soles of my feet and my thighs have joined in! Getting cramp in my feet too, which can mean my calciums playing up. Thinking it's possibly magnesium but I can't have an epsom salt soak as the tap water's been off since a storm on Friday. Magnesium tablet was not a good idea!


I have a massage ball and use it on the sole of my feet all the time. Particularly since my PT did some sessions were completely feet focused.

The bit that takes all the weight and never gets any attention, they need stretching too.

After last week's fast pace it took me 3 days and lots of stretching to start to feel better.

Take it easy x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, cramping is obviously due to electrolyte imbalance. Frequently you'll find low potassium quoted for the reason for cramps - so bananas and avocados all round  Also can be due to dehydration (which of course is an important component of electrolyte imbalance). 

As for anxiety and cramping, I can only think that is to do with tension? Then you notice the cramps and get more anxious about them, so get more tense? 

Bodies and minds, inextricably linked.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, cramping is obviously due to electrolyte imbalance. Frequently you'll find low potassium quoted for the reason for cramps - so bananas and avocados all round  Also can be due to dehydration (which of course is an important component of electrolyte imbalance).
> 
> As for anxiety and cramping, I can only think that is to do with tension? Then you notice the cramps and get more anxious about them, so get more tense?
> 
> Bodies and minds, inextricably linked.


It's definitely tablets as one says I can't eat bananas or potassium high food and other things, another is the grapefruit. I love bananas so want a GP to take me seriously as it's agony not being able to walk or bath. Am there in the bath relaxing, then screaming in agony.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely, medication interactions can be pesky. I wish there was something that could help you - but I guess the benefit of the meds outweigh the cramps? Oh @lullabydream I'm sorry you have all this to go through.

Maybe you could join us in some run/walks on the thread, if you'd feel able?


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Absolutely, medication interactions can be pesky. I wish there was something that could help you - but I guess the benefit of the meds outweigh the cramps? Oh @lullabydream I'm sorry you have all this to go through.
> 
> Maybe you could join us in some run/walks on the thread, if you'd feel able?


I can walk maximum of 10 minutes then my back just goes.
I am seeing my own GP in a couple of weeks who knows me really well. So hopefully taken seriously

With cooler weather my plan was to try couch 2 5k but absolutely no way.

One of the mental health team have recommended this pressure point thing, like a bed of nails to get relief from the bad back so fingers crossed it works for me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Fingers crossed on all counts @lullabydream


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, today is the last of my long run of days off and annual leave, back to work tomorrow - and three long days this week. 

Set off for my run, literally barely stepped foot outside and it started chucking down, so soaked within seconds. Carried on into a freezing cold wind, driving rain…had no idea how far I was going to go, was toddling around inland. I’d gone just about 5k so went to the end of the Prom and home. The two miles home the sun was blazing and I was biking hot. Ridiculous  

So 5.25 miles which I’m pleased with (and a smidge faster than my usual pace too, hehe). 

Hope you all have a good week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and my Covid booster arm is much better this morning thank goodness (I hate being incapacitated and useless!).


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh and my Covid booster arm is much better this morning thank goodness (I hate being incapacitated and useless!).


Glad your arm is better. I had my flu jab on Monday and it felt like Ringy had kicked me there. Better now thank goodness.
Still took the c25k group out yesterday, they are doing amazingly - almost running the whole thing with only a few pauses!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

As I'm working three days this week, I thought I'd try and do a 10k this morning, so off I toddled. Windy (again!) and so a wiggly part inland run, managed to get to 10k with a nice little route - so I've committed that one to memory. 

My short hair was annoying though, I was wearing a buff as a headband (as I get such a sweaty forehead when I run) and I had to tuck my hair in it, in a most unattractive fashion. I looked quite the doofus. Nothing new there though


----------



## Boxer123

We walked part of the ridgeway today a 7 mile loop. Gorgeous scenery. Off to the seaside Friday so a week off running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello you two handsome woofers 

Errrm @Boxer123 off to the seaside and a week OFF running? Running by the seaside is so lovely, go on, just do one run


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello you two handsome woofers
> 
> Errrm @Boxer123 off to the seaside and a week OFF running? Running by the seaside is so lovely, go on, just do one run


Im sure it is lovely but the boxer boys get so upset if I disappear on holiday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhhhhh, I seeeeeee! A week of walking and fish 'n' chips then  Perfect.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhhhhh, I seeeeeee! A week of walking and fish 'n' chips then  Perfect.


It's only Friday to Sunday but I've not run all week as sis has been down so we have been doing walks instead. Yes the boys are very particular about their holidays I have to stay in sight at all times.


----------



## immum

So we are off work this week, and running days have got a bit messed up. Didn’t go Monday as spent the weekend dismantling our old wardrobe and building the new one. I ached everywhere after that! Tuesdays run was ok, but it was so warm again. I still ached but managed 4.8 miles at usual pace. Now we are re laying some patio slabs so I still ache! Didn’t go tonight, so intending to go tomorrow, hopefully it won’t be quite so warm.


----------



## immum

We did run tonight, somewhat later than planned, as a really busy day. Only did a short one, 3.7 miles, that’s the shortest run for 2 years! Nice evening, a lot cooler and pace was good. First time for a few months under 10 min miles, so really pleased with that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @immum - I love a shorter blast sometimes. Nice work on the sub-10s too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran to parkrun in a howling Gale, then parkrun (27:39), then ran home. Just been for breakfast at the cafe on the seafront as it’s the last weekend of the season. 

I accidentally set off quite slowly this morning, then spent 2.5 miles trying to catch up. Heh.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck, it’s force 8 gusting force 9, with awful rain…so I’m still in bed! I just can’t go out in this. If it happened whilst I was out that’s different but I always find it so demoralising to start in weather like this. Predicted to calm down about 10am, so I’ll aim to go then.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck, it's force 8 gusting force 9, with awful rain…so I'm still in bed! I just can't go out in this. If it happened whilst I was out that's different but I always find it so demoralising to start in weather like this. Predicted to calm down about 10am, so I'll aim to go then.


Ha!

I had planned to go out too, no chance. I just ran around our estate and into the field as quickly as possible so Woody would go the toilet.

He refuses to go in the garden!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I never went! What a slacker...hehe. Still windy as heck and started to rain again here. Honestly. Winter. Pffftttt.


----------



## Ringypie

Omg I'm knackered! We did the Tavy 7 this morning. You know me…. It's a race so I have to push myself  considering I've been running with c25k for the past 6 weeks and faffing about a bit I haven't done any speed work really since before my diagnosis. Very pleased with my 9.15 pace, think it's time to push on and try to get back to where I used to be.
I was kicking myself for not ordering a T-shirt when we entered as they were bright pink. Luckily someone hubby works with was there and wasn't particularly enamoured with the colour so he gave me his (large) shirt. I cheekily went to see if I could swap it for a small and got lucky!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie super speedy.

Ive not run all week and feel really heavy so need to get back at it next week.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie super speedy.
> 
> Ive not run all week and feel really heavy so need to get back at it next week.


Thank you!
I'm joining @Mrs Funkin doing RED November so hopefully a few runs on my own where I can push myself will help with the hills and speed…. Also could do with shedding a couple of pounds ideally. I know I'm far from overweight but a little less would definitely help!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you!
> I'm joining @Mrs Funkin doing RED November so hopefully a few runs on my own where I can push myself will help with the hills and speed…. Also could do with shedding a couple of pounds ideally. I know I'm far from overweight but a little less would definitely help!


I need to get my butt moving right now I feel exhausted. Hopefully I can run most days in November.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm really looking forward to RED November - I'm going to try to concentrate on my intake as well. I know I'm so much lighter than I was, but if I could get a few pounds off I'd be happier too.

@Ringypie you did blooming brilliantly! Wow! Nice colour tee shirt too - well done on the run and the size swapping!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did manage to make some biscuits....which probably isn't helpful for losing weight  Haha. Hopeless. Honestly.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm really looking forward to RED November - I'm going to try to concentrate on my intake as well. I know I'm so much lighter than I was, but if I could get a few pounds off I'd be happier too.
> 
> @Ringypie you did blooming brilliantly! Wow! Nice colour tee shirt too - well done on the run and the size swapping!


I'm going for 1.5 miles each day minimum - that should be doable. Typically tomorrow I have to work late but I'm still planning on doing it!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The worst thing for me is running after work during RED @Ringypie - now my shifts have changed it will be worse on those working days as I'm out the house at 6:45 (so wouldn't run before) and home at after 7pm. So it will be in the door, get changed, out the door…and the slow cooker will be even more my friend than usual. I've only got nine of those days I think though.

Nice run this morning with husband, 4.98 miles - would have been five but we stopped to talk to Mabel 










She's bonkers still, despite being spayed…hasn't calmed down yet!


----------



## Ringypie

I finally got out for my first RED November run. I didn’t finish work until 8.30 so raced home, changed and out just before 9pm. Thank goodness it wasn’t raining or I would have struggled to get back out! Only 1.5 miles but that was plenty for me tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @Ringypie  If you can get out after that day, you'll be grand. Do you normally work that late?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great stuff @Ringypie  If you can get out after that day, you'll be grand. Do you normally work that late?


Only once every 6 weeks when we have a Council meeting thank goodness! Normally I finish at 4.30 so once I've done Ringy I normally have a nice long evening.


----------



## Boxer123

I got out ! 4 miles we did run but strava said we were super slow due to Loki's sniffs. It was frosty out lovely. I slept for 9 hours last night.


----------



## immum

Nice and cool last night thank goodness. 5 miles done at usual pace, felt good, legs a bit achey after battling the gales on the bike at the weekend, but not too bad.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ahhhh @immum my quads are sore and all I can think it's from is running into that vicious wind on Saturday!

Horrid working day today. Horrid. Got in, changed, in a rush so forgot to give Oscar his second steroid of the day (he will be fine without it but it's annoying), then out the door for three miles. These are my worst days for RED. At least I'd made the tea yesterday


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Took husband for a morning pootle we did just over five miles. He'd already done a bike race in the garage on Zwift. There's a reason he's slim and I'm not! 

Then we went to Portsmouth to try to buy trail shoes and XC spikes for husband and new runners for me. He was successful, me not. Though I did ask the chap in the running shop (very helpful!) about having men's shoes instead of women's, as I have a D width in New Balance (wide in women's but standard men's) and he said they are literally the same now, so would be fine. So it might give me more scope for shoes as women's D width are essentially nowhere to be seen currently. He said the NB factory in Vietnam had re-opened today (hurrah!). So perhaps after all I was successful? 

Going out for our tea to our pal who broke her foot in the middle of Brighton Marathon. It's so exciting to have my tea cooked for me! Woo hoooo! 

I'd like to say I feel more cheery about the work c*** from yesterday but I don't. Sigh. It will give me many many sleepless nights yet.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Took husband for a morning pootle we did just over five miles. He'd already done a bike race in the garage on Zwift. There's a reason he's slim and I'm not!
> 
> Then we went to Portsmouth to try to buy trail shoes and XC spikes for husband and new runners for me. He was successful, me not. Though I did ask the chap in the running shop (very helpful!) about having men's shoes instead of women's, as I have a D width in New Balance (wide in women's but standard men's) and he said they are literally the same now, so would be fine. So it might give me more scope for shoes as women's D width are essentially nowhere to be seen currently. He said the NB factory in Vietnam had re-opened today (hurrah!). So perhaps after all I was successful?
> 
> Going out for our tea to our pal who broke her foot in the middle of Brighton Marathon. It's so exciting to have my tea cooked for me! Woo hoooo!
> 
> I'd like to say I feel more cheery about the work c*** from yesterday but I don't. Sigh. It will give me many many sleepless nights yet.


Ah no what happened? How is your friends foot now ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What happened at work? Can't talk about it in much detail - suffice to say it's a horrid, disempowering situation. I will have no right to redress and will no doubt get a bollocking. We (as staff) never get any redress. 

Pal's foot is getting there, she's 7.5 weeks down the line now and will be able to run again at the start of December we hope.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> What happened at work? Can't talk about it in much detail - suffice to say it's a horrid, disempowering situation. I will have no right to redress and will no doubt get a bollocking. We (as staff) never get any redress.
> 
> Pal's foot is getting there, she's 7.5 weeks down the line now and will be able to run again at the start of December we hope.


That's rubbish it's hard enough anyway without the support.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> What happened at work? Can't talk about it in much detail - suffice to say it's a horrid, disempowering situation. I will have no right to redress and will no doubt get a bollocking. We (as staff) never get any redress.
> 
> Pal's foot is getting there, she's 7.5 weeks down the line now and will be able to run again at the start of December we hope.


Oh no I'm sorry to hear about that Mrs F, sounds like a really rubbish situation.

I've had a rather physical day today. 3 mile run followed by a Ringy ride then 1000m in the pool!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh a Ringy Triathlon  What larks!


----------



## Boxer123

5.8 miles with Loki this morning a good run we bumped into a couple of dogs but he kept himself together.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning all  

Felt a bit zonked this morning but dragged myself up and around for 5.4 miles. Currently enjoying the shorts and long sleeves combo. Have a super day everyone. Hope you're all surviving the clock change, I feel jet lagged!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Morning all
> 
> Felt a bit zonked this morning but dragged myself up and around for 5.4 miles. Currently enjoying the shorts and long sleeves combo. Have a super day everyone. Hope you're all surviving the clock change, I feel jet lagged!


Well done Mrs F, that's some distance you are putting in each day.
I also feel jet lagged - really struggle getting up in the mornings which is odd, it should have gone the other way and be easier to get up!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We've never had an issue previously with the clocks but this year (both times) has been terrible! 

I'm just toddling along running, not fast and just day dreaming/trying to process my worries as I go


----------



## Ringypie

Just a little trot today, 1.5 miles. It’s blooming freezing out there!!


----------



## immum

I am loving this weather for running! Nice and cool last night, just perfect. In fact my bum cheeks were really cold when I got back, they never seem to warm up! 5.4 miles a little faster than usual, felt really good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did my RED November run at 5:20 this morning, three miles...in the freeeeeezing beeeeezing cold! Then a day at work, then I was SO delighted to have already done my run by the time I got home...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did my RED November run at 5:20 this morning, three miles...in the freeeeeezing beeeeezing cold! Then a day at work, then I was SO delighted to have already done my run by the time I got home...


Well done you I'm sure that deserves a glass of fizz.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Well done you I'm sure that deserves a glass of fizz.


I briefly entertained the idea of a can of Rose cider...but then had a Diet Coke instead  Thanks @Boxer123


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out for a fast 3 miles, missed the start and tried my best to keep up with my friends Vizsla who was attached to me.

Granted we were going down hill but I'm sure this is my fastest 1 mile split, Strava didn't seem to think so! Oh, I'm never seen a 5 on my pace graph before either 

Everything, after that was a little more sedate as I thought my heart might explode!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love this @MissKittyKat  fabulous effort! Well done xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual run to parkrun, do parkrun (27:13 today), run home. Tired after another rubbish sleep. Ah well. Such is life.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat. @Mrs Funkin last week I had the worst sleeps I could have cried making up for it this week averaging 9 hours a night with boxer cuddles.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles for me this morning started out stiff but pushed through ended up having a nice run. Going to do me and the boxer boys a roast dinner later.


----------



## Ringypie

3 miles for me today. We did the Poppy Run at Central Park. Could tell it was a fun run rather than a UKA race… I was in the first 20 back and perhaps 3rd or 4th female  enjoy it because it’s never going to happen again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Got to be in it to win it, Ringy  Well done!


----------



## Ringypie

Another 5 miles today then had my booster jab this evening so hoping I don’t end up feeling rotten tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yay for five miles, yay for being boostered  Hopefully you won't feel poorly from your booster.

I set off this morning thinking I felt too tired and heavy to do more than five but ended up doing 7.4, which was good. Wound up on 34.7 for the week. Not sure how long I can keep up the three mile minimum though, feels hard work at the moment. 

Hope everyone has had a nice weekend full of fun things


----------



## Boxer123

I started the week strong 4.4 miles this morning. Got to go for a Covid test now due to close contact fingers crossed for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great running @Boxer123 we have fingers, toes and paws crossed here for a negative result.

4.2 miles with hubby for me this morning. I was meant to be at work today but my shifts changed three times in the past week..!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I started the week strong 4.4 miles this morning. Got to go for a Covid test now due to close contact fingers crossed for me.


Stay well @Boxer123

Well I'm a little disappointed. I really didn't feel up to doing my run today thanks to my covid booster. I'm shivery and achy so thought I'd better be sensible - I went for a little walk instead so I still covered my 1.5 miles - hope that is ok!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Stay well @Boxer123
> 
> Well I'm a little disappointed. I really didn't feel up to doing my run today thanks to my covid booster. I'm shivery and achy so thought I'd better be sensible - I went for a little walk instead so I still covered my 1.5 miles - hope that is ok!


Definitely sensible let your body do it's thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Absolutely okay, Ringy! If you are really saddened by it, you can "make it up" by doing two distinct runs another day later in the week. Or not! It really doesn't matter - it's changed over the years and if you look at all the things people do now, there's such a variation. Kettlebells and walks and cycles and rowing to name but a few. 

Hope you get a good sleep tonight and wake up feeling not too grotty tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks @Boxer123 and @Mrs Funkin I'm so bad at not feeling right - especially this sort of ugh as it gives me flashbacks to chemo then I get upset. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thanks @Boxer123 and @Mrs Funkin I'm so bad at not feeling right - especially this sort of ugh as it gives me flashbacks to chemo then I get upset. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day!


That's understandable have a brew and a Flint cuddle I bet you feel better tomorrow. In the meantime these chops should make you feel better.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 hope the test comes back ok as I'm sure you are a little nervous.

We are still doing twice weekly tests at school and I still get anxious about the little lines! No idea what I would have been like if I'd actually had to wait for a pregnancy test ever......

I then have the joy of testing the kids once a week and their noses are getting snottier. It's better for us to do one test a week at school rather than leave it to our parents who would probably struggle due to the SEN needs. For some reason there is a little bit of an expectation in school that it just gets done.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 hope the test comes back ok as I'm sure you are a little nervous.
> 
> We are still doing twice weekly tests at school and I still get anxious about the little lines! No idea what I would have been like if I'd actually had to wait for a pregnancy test ever......
> 
> I then have the joy of testing the kids once a week and their noses are getting snottier. It's better for us to do one test a week at school rather than leave it to our parents who would probably struggle due to the SEN needs. For some reason there is a little bit of an expectation in school that it just gets done.


I feel absolutely fine more worried about it coming back positive and having to isolate for 10 days with boxers


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I feel absolutely fine more worried about it coming back positive and having to isolate for 10 days with boxers


Yes that has always been my worry and I really couldn't imagine not getting my twice a day walks, minimum. Woody also refuses to use his own garden as a toilet, he's too precious!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes that has always been my worry and I really couldn't imagine not getting my twice a day walks, minimum. Woody also refuses to use his own garden as a toilet, he's too precious!


The boxers are the same one wouldn't undignify themselves by going on the lawn.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's understandable have a brew and a Flint cuddle I bet you feel better tomorrow. In the meantime these chops should make you feel better.
> 
> View attachment 478942


I've had paracetamol, a lovely cuppa and been snuggled under a blanket with little Cosmo on my lap. Feel better for being snuggled up!


----------



## Boxer123

No Covid yay


----------



## immum

It was really warm again last night! I wish the weather would make its mind up. Usual 5 miles a little bit slow but ok.
My medal and t shirt from the virtual 10k I did in October arrived yesterday. The medals are reall nice, made of wood. The t shirt is awful, the logo on the front is really thick and plasticky, I don't think it will wash well. T shirt sizing is all over the place, ordered small for OH and medium for me. I tried on both, the head hole is really small and difficult to get on, the small is way too tight for me, OH hasn't tried it yet, the medium is enormous and so long it comes well below my bum. Sadly I don't think I'll be able to wear it. I'm a bit cross really as we had to pay extra for the t shirts.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> It was really warm again last night! I wish the weather would make its mind up. Usual 5 miles a little bit slow but ok.
> My medal and t shirt from the virtual 10k I did in October arrived yesterday. The medals are reall nice, made of wood. The t shirt is awful, the logo on the front is really thick and plasticky, I don't think it will wash well. T shirt sizing is all over the place, ordered small for OH and medium for me. I tried on both, the head hole is really small and difficult to get on, the small is way too tight for me, OH hasn't tried it yet, the medium is enormous and so long it comes well below my bum. Sadly I don't think I'll be able to wear it. I'm a bit cross really as we had to pay extra for the t shirts.
> View attachment 478959


I very rarely go for the t shirts anymore they never fit properly. My favourite was my old silverstone half one but it's years old now.

No run for me today my little running buddy was a bit off this morning with his tum. Hopefully we can get out tomorrow. We did go for a beautiful walk this morning. Hope your feeling better @Ringypie.


----------



## MissKittyKat

immum said:


> It was really warm again last night! I wish the weather would make its mind up. Usual 5 miles a little bit slow but ok.
> My medal and t shirt from the virtual 10k I did in October arrived yesterday. The medals are reall nice, made of wood. The t shirt is awful, the logo on the front is really thick and plasticky, I don't think it will wash well. T shirt sizing is all over the place, ordered small for OH and medium for me. I tried on both, the head hole is really small and difficult to get on, the small is way too tight for me, OH hasn't tried it yet, the medium is enormous and so long it comes well below my bum. Sadly I don't think I'll be able to wear it. I'm a bit cross really as we had to pay extra for the t shirts.
> View attachment 478959


I usually watch everyone run this race each year, the route is at the end of my road!

I was hoping they were going to do the actual race this year as I was considering giving it a go. It was not meant to be so done some alternatives instead x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm loving the little wooden medal though @immum - super cute 

YAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAY for no Covid @Boxer123 - sorry about the poorly tummy woofer situation though 

I ran at 5:15am again today, just my minimum three miles...then had yet another spectacularly MEH day, culminating with an "interesting discussion" with a colleague. Ahem.

No work tomorrow, hurrah!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm loving the little wooden medal though @immum - super cute
> 
> YAYAYAYAYAAAAAAAY for no Covid @Boxer123 - sorry about the poorly tummy woofer situation though
> 
> I ran at 5:15am again today, just my minimum three miles...then had yet another spectacularly MEH day, culminating with an "interesting discussion" with a colleague. Ahem.
> 
> No work tomorrow, hurrah!


He has eaten well today so hopefully we are onto a good day tomorrow. He's currently sleeping like an angel.


----------



## immum

@MissKittyKat what a shame you couldn't do the race. I work at the Milton Keynes site so the virtual race was ideal for me.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Off today, so despite waking up at 4:xx again, I decided to keep my eyelids squeezed shut and went out later. Managed 6.5 miles on very very leaden legs, 10:25 miling but I felt like a tortoise wearing flip flops running though treacle! Heh. I am having such a problem with my glass steaming up when I'm running at the moment too, I have to keep taking them off to de-mist them which with my poor eyesight really isn't helpful!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin that's quite an image I have in my head. 4 miles for me this morning. It's getting dark again in the mornings.


----------



## Ringypie

Took out my c25k ladies yesterday - thank goodness I was feeling better after my vaccine! Then today I went out and decided to push myself all the way… 3.5 miles and I just managed to get in in under 9 minute miles. I will get back to where I was last July one day!!
On a more personal note I had a call with oncology today as I’m nearing the end of my chemo and I wanted to understand what comes next, whether they had any more horrid treats lined up for me. The answer is NO! The end is in sight! 2 more chemo then the port is coming out and I can move on with my life. Oh such a mix of emotions - I cannot wait but it also means the safety blanket of treatment will be gone!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Took out my c25k ladies yesterday - thank goodness I was feeling better after my vaccine! Then today I went out and decided to push myself all the way… 3.5 miles and I just managed to get in in under 9 minute miles. I will get back to where I was last July one day!!
> On a more personal note I had a call with oncology today as I'm nearing the end of my chemo and I wanted to understand what comes next, whether they had any more horrid treats lined up for me. The answer is NO! The end is in sight! 2 more chemo then the port is coming out and I can move on with my life. Oh such a mix of emotions - I cannot wait but it also means the safety blanket of treatment will be gone!


Yay to no more treatment do you get regular scans from now on ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'll be so happy for you when the port is out, Ringy. Blooming pesky things (yes, I know they are a great invention but they are annoying, no?). I know that lots of people feel "lost" once their treatment is done - but hopefully you'll be able to gently move forwards. Hurry slowly.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yay to no more treatment do you get regular scans from now on ?


Only a yearly mammogram but I can call them if I have any worries. That scares me though - I don't trust myself to pick up on changes


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'll be so happy for you when the port is out, Ringy. Blooming pesky things (yes, I know they are a great invention but they are annoying, no?). I know that lots of people feel "lost" once their treatment is done - but hopefully you'll be able to gently move forwards. Hurry slowly.


It's been amazing to protect my veins but it makes me feel ikky when I touch it or the tube that goes up my vein! 
I think saying goodbye to all the staff on the chemo ward is going to be so so hard, they have been amazing and I feel sad that (fingers crossed!!!!) I won't see them again. But hopefully we will have a lovely Christmas to look forward to and lots of lovely things next year too so I won't have time to dwell and worry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That's exactly why I say move gently forwards. You are going to need time to be able to trust yourself and not worry about everything. Be kind to yourself, so what if you call up frequently? I can only say that all the HCPs who have looked after you and will do in the future will not mind one bit if you ring them. Not one bit.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Only a yearly mammogram but I can call them if I have any worries. That scares me though - I don't trust myself to pick up on changes


You will you know your body, it must be scary and daunting though.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You will you know your body, it must be scary and daunting though.


It is - learning to trust it again after it's let me down so badly!
Also the area is a bit lumpy from scar tissue and bits of muscle that have been cut - along with ribs that I can now feel. One of my ribs sent me into a massive panic as I could feel a hard lump… with further investigation I realised it was a long curved hard bit that went round to my breast bone and followed the curve of a lower rib


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That's exactly why I say move gently forwards. You are going to need time to be able to trust yourself and not worry about everything. Be kind to yourself, so what if you call up frequently? I can only say that all the HCPs who have looked after you and will do in the future will not mind one bit if you ring them. Not one bit.


See that's part of the problem - I was always very much of the just get on with it it'll be fine, no need to bother the doctor, don't want to make a fuss camp. So having to remember it's better to call is a challenge!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. I get that too. I spend a lot of my time trying to reassure women that we don't mind if they call us with concerns. Particularly ladies who have ongoing issues. Interestingly, the ladies who are the "worried well" will call no problem but those who should call often don't because they don't want to bother us. The moral is, call if you need to. Always.


----------



## Boxer123

I saw this on insta and thought of you @Ringypie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We met him years ago, in a car park at the Catford Hill Climb (a famous old race, individual time trial up a hill), raising money for something or other. 

I know someone who did that but in miles…he said the first ten days were okay then it got interesting


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We met him years ago, in a car park at the Catford Hill Climb (a famous old race, individual time trial up a hill), raising money for something or other.
> 
> I know someone who did that but in miles…he said the first ten days were okay then it got interesting


I can imagine I'd need a month of worth to do it. I wonder if they would accept that request...


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 479058
> I saw this on insta and thought of you @Ringypie


I would love to do that but I'm not sure I have the time weekday evenings!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had a lovely run tonight. Tried a very local to home circular route, twice round is exactly 1.5 miles. I don’t know why I’ve never done it before! It’s a perfect training route - gentle uphill out then a big hill followed by a bit of up and down before a long run downhill back to the start. So that’s day 11 of RED November done! I could have had a happy cry at the end - I actually enjoyed the uphill bits! I hope this continues as I have been finding it quite upsetting how my body was just saying no to being pushed uphill before!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I would love to do that but I'm not sure I have the time weekday evenings!


I'm the same I'd struggle on workdays.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same I'd struggle on workdays.


Especially in the dark! Although I did a head torch run tonight and it was nice. But if I'm doing distance I'm more of a morning runner, decent breakfast, let it settle and off I go whereas afternoons I find lunch doesn't settle as well and evenings I'm starving!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Especially in the dark! Although I did a head torch run tonight and it was nice. But if I'm doing distance I'm more of a morning runner, decent breakfast, let it settle and off I go whereas afternoons I find lunch doesn't settle as well and evenings I'm starving!


Yep I'm the same always hungry on evening runs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I do all my morning runs fasted, unless I'm doing a race. never used to, it just sort of accidentally happened and now anything up to ten miles I have no breakfast. We had a lot of goodies at work today, some may have jumped in my tummy. Oops. I got in the door and changed and out for my minimum run...I did a smidge over and did 5k. 

We are debating cross country in Brighton on Saturday but I think it's Very Hilly Indeed - and I need to channel my Inner Ringy for that! I'm not sure my Inner Me is up to it.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Yep I'm the same always hungry on evening runs.


I have found malt loaf is fantastic. I've always been partial to a chunk of it but it's now my go to snack for running - I can even eat it on a longer run to give myself something solid and it doesn't sit heavy!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I do all my morning runs fasted, unless I'm doing a race. never used to, it just sort of accidentally happened and now anything up to ten miles I have no breakfast. We had a lot of goodies at work today, some may have jumped in my tummy. Oops. I got in the door and changed and out for my minimum run...I did a smidge over and did 5k.
> 
> We are debating cross country in Brighton on Saturday but I think it's Very Hilly Indeed - and I need to channel my Inner Ringy for that! I'm not sure my Inner Me is up to it.


Well done! You are running so well at the moment - go for it!!!
I'm going to have to squeeze a run in somewhere on Sunday - i'm on Remembrance Sunday duties and need to sort Ringo both ends of the day so it's going to be a bit busy!!


----------



## immum

Ooh malt loaf @Ringypie! Now I really fancy some. I hate the way it gets stuck all round your teeth though!
I cannot run on an empty stomach at all, it always amazes how so many people run early in the morning and it's so early they couldn't possibly have eaten and waited for it to go down first. I can't run on a full stomach either, it has to be at least 2 hours after a meal before I can run. That's why I prefer evening runs, I've had lunch and a snack around 4.30, run at 7 ish, dinner after.
Pretty good run again last night, although having said all that above, I did feel hungry to start with. Probably the fact I had lunch at 11.30 didn't help! Anyway, it was fine and I felt good, very warm though. Did 5.5 miles a little slower than normal.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love malt loaf but can't have it in the house as it just goes in a day, with a tonne of butter..

Struggled to get my bum out of bed, eventually did though. Tough after running last night, I'm not good at the bounce from a late run to a morning run. Ah well. 4.8 miles of wind and rain…

Well done @immum - glad you had a nice feeling run


----------



## Boxer123

3.4 miles for me today bumped into the spaniel Loki hates and he embarrassed me. Rest tomorrow going to try and get a long one in Sunday.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone!! @Mrs Funkin you are doing some great distances every day - putting me to shame!!
I've done 3.5 miles with my c25k group. I'm so proud of them I wanted to hug them all! They ran almost the whole thing and I felt I was having to rein them in on the last mile - they had done so so well for the first 3 miles I didn't want them to overdo it but they were champing at the bit to run up the last hill home! I feel like I've turned a corner too and I'm absolutely loving it again, I'm feeling really good about running again. This of course may change next week when I have chemo but only 2 more to go!!!! Then it's ultra training time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm really not, Ringy. I am going much more slowly than you are, so I have to run further to make up for my lack of pace


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm really not, Ringy. I am going much more slowly than you are, so I have to run further to make up for my lack of pace


Hmm I'm not sure about that!! I'm doing a variety of paces depending on the run I'm doing.
So exciting there's a new Parkrun starting down here and we are going along tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh what fun! One day I will come and see you and we can parkrun together


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh what fun! One day I will come and see you and we can parkrun together


That would be so much fun! Park run then Flint cuddles?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now, just to invent the teleporter to enable me to give Oscar his morning meds and then pop own in time...


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from the 10k race. Happy with how I did, 3 mins off my fastest time and haven't been running as frequently since when I last did it.

1hr 18 according to me, will wait for the chip times and average pace of 12.30/mile which for me to sustain is what makes me happy.

Was only 15mins behind our group as well so they weren't hanging around for ages 

Think this pic says a 1000 words! I'm in my blue turtle leggings (because I couldn't find a tortoise) and Esio Trot TShirt!










Other pics


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant @MissKittyKat  Great effort!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Two miles warm up via a birthday gift drop to D’s auntie, a visit to his mums little stone in the church yard (it would have been her birthday today, auntie and she are twinnies) then parkrun (27:33, pleased with that as I felt like I was running slower than that), then trot home. Been making Kashmiri vegetable curry, made slow cooker chicken tikka masala yesterday, we are having an Indian feast round at friends tonight. 

I need a little nap I think..!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Just back from the 10k race. Happy with how I did, 3 mins off my fastest time and haven't been running as frequently since when I last did it.
> 
> 1hr 18 according to me, will wait for the chip times and average pace of 12.30/mile which for me to sustain is what makes me happy.
> 
> Was only 15mins behind our group as well so they weren't hanging around for ages
> 
> Think this pic says a 1000 words! I'm in my blue turtle leggings (because I couldn't find a tortoise) and Esio Trot TShirt!
> 
> View attachment 479195
> 
> 
> Other pics
> View attachment 479196
> 
> 
> View attachment 479197


Well done @MissKittyKat great effort!! Did you enjoy it?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat great effort!! Did you enjoy it?


I did actually, it makes me happy that I actually manage it bit it was just so tranquil today x


----------



## Ringypie

Park run day for us today. They’ve just started doing one in Central Park so we headed into the city to support it. What a great run. On tarmac but hilly. I pushed as much as I could, ran all the hills and was delighted that my body grudgingly responded again. Of course this could all change after I have chemo next week - but the end is in sight! My official time was 28.37, I was 3rd in my age category and in the first half over the line. This makes me very happy!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I did actually, it makes me happy that I actually manage it bit it was just so tranquil today x


That's wonderful! 
When I'm doing a race or park run it's usually 'puff puff puff this is awful, I'm never doing it again' then over the finish line after my attempt at a sprint finish 'I'm never doing this again!' 5 minutes later skipping around happily and planning the next event


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> That's wonderful!
> When I'm doing a race or park run it's usually 'puff puff puff this is awful, I'm never doing it again' then over the finish line after my attempt at a sprint finish 'I'm never doing this again!' 5 minutes later skipping around happily and planning the next event


I've really noticed how much improved my recover time is which I keep getting told is a measure of fitness.

Even managed to have some conversations with my friend as we went around x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I LOVE how chuffed you both are today @MissKittyKat and @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I've really noticed how much improved my recover time is which I keep getting told is a measure of fitness.
> 
> Even managed to have some conversations with my friend as we went around x


It's lovely when you get to the stage where you can chat while you are running! I generally can't when I'm park running or doing a race as I have my game face on and I'm going for it  but on training runs and particularly where I've been taking out the c25k group I love a good chinwag!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Just back from the 10k race. Happy with how I did, 3 mins off my fastest time and haven't been running as frequently since when I last did it.
> 
> 1hr 18 according to me, will wait for the chip times and average pace of 12.30/mile which for me to sustain is what makes me happy.
> 
> Was only 15mins behind our group as well so they weren't hanging around for ages
> 
> Think this pic says a 1000 words! I'm in my blue turtle leggings (because I couldn't find a tortoise) and Esio Trot TShirt!
> 
> View attachment 479195
> 
> 
> Other pics
> View attachment 479196
> 
> 
> View attachment 479197


Great job well done.


----------



## Dick Tracy

Only bit of running i do it to the toilet....

Seriously, just started. But Mo farrar has nothing to fear. YET

Baby steps at the moment,. But building up,. And considering 6 months ago I could barely put one foot in front of the other due to a back injury I'm well chuffed.


----------



## Boxer123

11 miles on my tired legs had a bad nights sleep but got out down the river. I need to book onto a little race have something to train for any suggestions?


----------



## Dick Tracy

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 479268
> 11 miles on my tired legs had a bad nights sleep but got out down the river. I need to book onto a little race have something to train for any suggestions?


Depending where you are The Great Eastern run. (Perkins ) Peterborough assuming it's not cancelled.

I say Peterborough as assume it's run in Peterborough as that's where Perkins were/are.


----------



## Boxer123

Dick Tracy said:


> Depending where you are The Great Eastern run. (Perkins ) Peterborough assuming it's not cancelled.
> 
> I say Peterborough as assume it's run in Peterborough as that's where Perkins were/are.


I'm Oxfordshire don't like to travel to far due to boxers I'm thinking maybe a little ultra if such a thing exists.

Welcome to the running thread by the way I hope your enjoying starting out


----------



## Dick Tracy

Boxer123 said:


> I'm Oxfordshire don't like to travel to far due to boxers I'm thinking maybe a little ultra if such a thing exists.
> 
> Welcome to the running thread by the way I hope your enjoying starting out


Thank you for the welcome, but tbh I'm a bit of a fraud,. I only recently started running, long story, but down to a back injury and pending surgery coupled with stopping smoking, going T total , losing weight and taking my Fitbit seriously, 
Health-wise I'm in a far better place physically then I was 12 months ago but my running is little more then a brisk stroll than a run,. At the most it's a three mile ish jog.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Dick Tracy said:


> Thank you for the welcome, but tbh I'm a bit of a fraud,. I only recently started running, long story, but down to a back injury and pending surgery coupled with stopping smoking, going T total , losing weight and taking my Fitbit seriously,
> Health-wise I'm in a far better place physically then I was 12 months ago but my running is little more then a brisk stroll than a run,. At the most it's a three mile ish jog.


What bit of this description is not running! Sometimes I think I can walk faster than I run too, haha.

I went out again this morning and did 4 miles. Probably shouldn't have as now have a calf which feels like it has a gold ball in it. I've had the massage gun on it and been doing some stretches!

It's always the same leg and same spot which is very annoying.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> What bit of this description is not running! Sometimes I think I can walk faster than I run too, haha.
> 
> I went out again this morning and did 4 miles. Probably shouldn't have as now have a calf which feels like it has a gold ball in it. I've had the massage gun on it and been doing some stretches!
> 
> It's always the same leg and same spot which is very annoying.


I'm the same last two miles today I definitely could have walked faster. Sorry to hear about your leg,


----------



## Dick Tracy

MissKittyKat said:


> What bit of this description is not running! Sometimes I think I can walk faster than I run too, haha.
> 
> I went out again this morning and did 4 miles. Probably shouldn't have as now have a calf which feels like it has a gold ball in it. I've had the massage gun on it and been doing some stretches!
> 
> It's always the same leg and same spot which is very annoying.


----------



## Dick Tracy

Well tbh I cannot really see myself progressing much further,. Not even managed to complete the park run yet so very much doubt I shall be tackling anything more challenging . My three miles could be easily be mistaken for a brisk stroll. I got the idea this thread were frequented by more ambitious runners,. But then we all have to start somewhere,. Hence I shall consider myself as kindergarten jogger over a fraud in the future


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I'm the same last two miles today I definitely could have walked faster. Sorry to hear about your leg,


It's fine, I'm ignoring it


----------



## Boxer123

Dick Tracy said:


> Well tbh I cannot really see myself progressing much further,. Not even managed to complete the park run yet so very much doubt I shall be tackling anything more challenging . My three miles could be easily be mistaken for a brisk stroll. I got the idea this thread were frequented by more ambitious runners,. But then we all have to start somewhere,. Hence I shall consider myself as kindergarten jogger over a fraud in the future


No all abilities on here it's just about getting out when I first started I couldn't get to the end of the road.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's fine, I'm ignoring it


Best approach


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dick Tracy said:


> Well tbh I cannot really see myself progressing much further,. Not even managed to complete the park run yet so very much doubt I shall be tackling anything more challenging . My three miles could be easily be mistaken for a brisk stroll. I got the idea this thread were frequented by more ambitious runners,. But then we all have to start somewhere,. Hence I shall consider myself as kindergarten jogger over a fraud in the future


Absolutely everyone is welcome here  I certainly started out doing a precursor to Couch25k (a Runner's World beginners running thing) - there was definitely a lot more walking than running. I look forward to reading when you've run your first parkrun


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was shattered this morning. Legs felt like lead. Slept like a menopausal donkey drowning in sweat. Hideous. So I cut my run short and only did five miles. Took me to 33 miles for the week, so not as many as last week but I'm okay with that


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I was shattered this morning. Legs felt like lead. Slept like a menopausal donkey drowning in sweat. Hideous. So I cut my run short and only did five miles. Took me to 33 miles for the week, so not as many as last week but I'm okay with that


your descriptions @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I was on a study day today (breastfeeding, urgh, the pain of it all!)...I combined it with an odd few hours of annual leave, so it was 10-4. Which meant I could run before work in the light, so we did 3.6 miles. Halfway through the November RED challenge now  Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Dick Tracy said:


> Thank you for the welcome, but tbh I'm a bit of a fraud,. I only recently started running, long story, but down to a back injury and pending surgery coupled with stopping smoking, going T total , losing weight and taking my Fitbit seriously,
> Health-wise I'm in a far better place physically then I was 12 months ago but my running is little more then a brisk stroll than a run,. At the most it's a three mile ish jog.


Hello and welcome! 3 miles is still 3 miles more than all those who are sitting on the sofa! Don't put yourself down you are doing great especially if you've had a back injury!


----------



## Ringypie

A quick 1.5 miles for me today. I went round my new found loop twice and managed to knock 40 seconds per mile off my previous time! Ok so there is a Strava segment going up the hill and we all know I can’t resist trying to get a top 10 . Might be a while yet but thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm Oxfordshire don't like to travel to far due to boxers I'm thinking maybe a little ultra if such a thing exists.
> 
> Welcome to the running thread by the way I hope your enjoying starting out


Ahhh I have so many things planned in for next year although most of them are half's apart from The Grizzly and The Lap….. shame you aren't closer or we could have a PF outing!
On the subject of ultras…. The Lap is now less than 6 months away so I need to get off my bum and start upping my distance. Do you have any training tips or advice? Do you use a training plan?


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ahhh I have so many things planned in for next year although most of them are half's apart from The Grizzly and The Lap….. shame you aren't closer or we could have a PF outing!
> On the subject of ultras…. The Lap is now less than 6 months away so I need to get off my bum and start upping my distance. Do you have any training tips or advice? Do you use a training plan?


What's the distance ? I do follow a plan but tentatively. I'll have to look for it but for the 50 miler it had back to back weekend long runs.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> What's the distance ? I do follow a plan but tentatively. I'll have to look for it but for the 50 miler it had back to back weekend long runs.


 It's 47 miles…. I know I can do a hilly 28 miles now as a run walk as I did that one in September with no training…. But it's almost twice the distance so I really do need to take it seriously as I want to try and run more than I walk.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It's 47 miles…. I know I can do a hilly 28 miles now as a run walk as I did that one in September with no training…. But it's almost twice the distance so I really do need to take it seriously as I want to try and run more than I walk.


I'll have to see if I can find my plan. The idea of the back to backs is getting you used to running on tired legs. You also build up the miles you run in the week averaging out to 60/70 miles per week towards the end of the plan.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'll have to see if I can find my plan. The idea of the back to backs is getting you used to running on tired legs. You also build up the miles you run in the week averaging out to 60/70 miles per week towards the end of the plan.


Great thank you! Sounds like everything will have to go on hold for a while apart from running!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Great thank you! Sounds like everything will have to go on hold for a while apart from running!!


It is ALOT of training but fun. Can you squeeze in a 50km before to test nutrition/fluids. Don't forget rest days they are so important.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It is ALOT of training but fun. Can you squeeze in a 50km before to test nutrition/fluids. Don't forget rest days they are so important.


I should think so - I have a combo of clif bloks (some with caffeine and some with sodium to keep me going and keep my electrolytes there) and malt loaf works for me as a solid snack without sitting too heavy. That worked for the 28 miler - I was exhausted but not crampy or crazy hungry! But I definitely want to do some longer ones with full kit to make sure everything is comfy and fits / works for me!


----------



## immum

Well done @MissKittyKat great run.
@Ringypie I'm sure you'll soon be back to where you were last year. You are doing really well.
It was actually quite cold last night, I almost regretted the cropped leggings, but soon warmed up. Legs felt like lead to start with, but although it didn't feel particularly fast it was a really good pace, so that probably explains the heavy legs, they're not used to it! 5.2 miles at 9:43 pace! I haven't run that fast for about a year!


----------



## Boxer123

Well that's been a stressful start of the week with boxers; escape artists and health scares but all's well that ends well.










4 mile walk yesterday, 4.5 mile run this morning. Although strava calculates I walk faster. Sometimes it doesn't discount the poop and sniff stops. Never mind at least I got out. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well done @MissKittyKat great run.
> @Ringypie I'm sure you'll soon be back to where you were last year. You are doing really well.
> It was actually quite cold last night, I almost regretted the cropped leggings, but soon warmed up. Legs felt like lead to start with, but although it didn't feel particularly fast it was a really good pace, so that probably explains the heavy legs, they're not used to it! 5.2 miles at 9:43 pace! I haven't run that fast for about a year!


Ooh well done you speedy thing! Great running!
C25k night tonight but we went a bit further, almost 4 miles so I was very proud of them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all is okay @Boxer123 

We ran at 5:15am. Only 5k. It felt like more than enough after a somewhat disrupted sleep (thanks perimenopause!).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope all is okay @Boxer123
> 
> We ran at 5:15am. Only 5k. It felt like more than enough after a somewhat disrupted sleep (thanks perimenopause!).


Thank you @Mrs Funkin all is well found another lump on Sox but it's not a nasty one oh and loki escaped from the garden. 5:15am


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh gosh! Loki obviously wanted to come running with me at 5:15  Glad the lump is non sinister, such a worry these furries. 

I’ve been awake since 5am but didn’t get up today, had to lie still waiting for husband to wake. I could go back to sleep now though, so I think I might…


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you @Mrs Funkin all is well found another lump on Sox but it's not a nasty one oh and loki escaped from the garden. 5:15am


Oh no they do like to worry you! Glad all is ok now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I woke up at 5am again but laid there until 6.20 trying to be quiet and not disturb husband. Flooped around ordering some Christmas gifts and faffing...then eventually went out. Did seven miles at just under 10:15s which I was pleased with - I think I was powered by the Thai dinner we went out for last night. The sun is shining and tonight I am meant to be going to the sailing club for the first time in a long long time. I've been twice since lockdown in March last year and that was in October last year. I'm quite scared but also I have to try to make myself do things, or I'm never going to do anything again!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I woke up at 5am again but laid there until 6.20 trying to be quiet and not disturb husband. Flooped around ordering some Christmas gifts and faffing...then eventually went out. Did seven miles at just under 10:15s which I was pleased with - I think I was powered by the Thai dinner we went out for last night. The sun is shining and tonight I am meant to be going to the sailing club for the first time in a long long time. I've been twice since lockdown in March last year and that was in October last year. I'm quite scared but also I have to try to make myself do things, or I'm never going to do anything again!


Ohh well done!! You're doing amazingly with your RED November!
I'm so disappointed - my platelets were down so I have to go back in for a retest tomorrow morning to see if I'm allowed chemo tomorrow. Fed up - I really don't want any delays, I want it over before Christmas so so badly . I didn't manage to run today but walked my 1.5 miles. Just in case resting a bit might make a difference….
I hope you had a lovely time sailing this afternoon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Ringypie  I'm just bloody minded and was set a challenge by one friend in the group to do three miles minimum, then because I know a few folk in there I don't want to lose face!!! That's all 

Come on platelets! Shall I do the platelet dance? I'll happily do one. I just want this over for you. Sending love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @Ringypie  I'm just bloody minded and was set a challenge by one friend in the group to do three miles minimum, then because I know a few folk in there I don't want to lose face!!! That's all
> 
> Come on platelets! Shall I do the platelet dance? I'll happily do one. I just want this over for you. Sending love xx


Thank you a platelet dance would be great!!! Xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m on it. Platelet dance incoming!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm on it. Platelet dance incoming!


Oh Mrs F! You are wonderful! It worked!!! I'm sat waiting for my port to be harpooned!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh thank goodness!

YAY for the Power of the Platelet Dance 

(I know it wasn't it really but I'm still delighted! xx)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a fun little run this morning, trotting around and taking photos of the knitted postbox toppers in the village  I did just over 5 miles and at a much faster pace than normal on a weekday run, 10:01 miling! Crikey. My legs surprised themselves I think  

I'm making the most of the weather, as it's meant to be freeeeeezing this weekend. I was a bit cold yesterday and today, glad I'd done the long sleeved top but still in shorts.


----------



## Boxer123

Yay glad you got your treatment @Ringypie ! Just a little one for me this morning a few laps of the field with boxers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh I've been looking and looking for new running shoes. My problem is I can only wear the D width New Balance with my ginormous feet. When I went recently with husband to buy new trail shoes, I asked the guy in the shop about wearing men's NB instead as the men's standard width is a D and he said nowadays there's barely any difference between men and women. So I just got two pairs in the sale (men's), boring sort of graphite grey/black but including delivery (and husband's student discount as he works for a Uni as one of his contracts) I got two pairs for £131! They are £120 each normally, there have been no discounts for ages. So I am pleased  I keep spending money but then I think I really get at least six months of running joy out of a pair of running shoes, so it's worth it


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh I've been looking and looking for new running shoes. My problem is I can only wear the D width New Balance with my ginormous feet. When I went recently with husband to buy new trail shoes, I asked the guy in the shop about wearing men's NB instead as the men's standard width is a D and he said nowadays there's barely any difference between men and women. So I just got two pairs in the sale (men's), boring sort of graphite grey/black but including delivery (and husband's student discount as he works for a Uni as one of his contracts) I got two pairs for £131! They are £120 each normally, there have been no discounts for ages. So I am pleased  I keep spending money but then I think I really get at least six months of running joy out of a pair of running shoes, so it's worth it


Ooooooo new shoes! How exciting!!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really wish that they were exciting (I love the pink ones I currently have), I can rarely get exciting colours in the D width, now I really can't if I have to have boy's shoes :Hilarious :Hilarious :Hilarious


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh I've been looking and looking for new running shoes. My problem is I can only wear the D width New Balance with my ginormous feet. When I went recently with husband to buy new trail shoes, I asked the guy in the shop about wearing men's NB instead as the men's standard width is a D and he said nowadays there's barely any difference between men and women. So I just got two pairs in the sale (men's), boring sort of graphite grey/black but including delivery (and husband's student discount as he works for a Uni as one of his contracts) I got two pairs for £131! They are £120 each normally, there have been no discounts for ages. So I am pleased  I keep spending money but then I think I really get at least six months of running joy out of a pair of running shoes, so it's worth it


I love NB it's what I've asked Santa for.


----------



## Ringypie

I managed 1.5 miles after chemo tonight. It was lovely to get out for a trot after an afternoon in hospital! Also I smugly got a top 10 finish for the Strava segment on the hill on my loop along with a local legend!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You're just incredible Ringy. You are.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little toddle to the end of the Prom and back with husband. My default pace seems to have got a bit faster…don’t worry it will slow down again soon enough


----------



## Boxer123

10km with Loki this morning. He was on top form no nonsense.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my gosh, I am a total spendthrift! I just bought two pairs of Sweaty Betty running leggings...got a Black Friday code for 40% off, so they were then cheaper than Ron Hill leggings. I've had my leggings since 2007, so I think it's about time...

If anyone fancies 40% off (making the power leggings £45 instead of £75, including delivery), the code is BF21PRINT - I very nearly bought some of the new reflective ones...but stuck to the Camo print that I love in my shorts. 

Someone stop me buying new running kit! First shoes, now leggings. Honestly!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my gosh, I am a total spendthrift! I just bought two pairs of Sweaty Betty running leggings...got a Black Friday code for 40% off, so they were then cheaper than Ron Hill leggings. I've had my leggings since 2007, so I think it's about time...
> 
> If anyone fancies 40% off (making the power leggings £45 instead of £75, including delivery), the code is BF21PRINT - I very nearly bought some of the new reflective ones...but stuck to the Camo print that I love in my shorts.
> 
> Someone stop me buying new running kit! First shoes, now leggings. Honestly!


Oh @Mrs Funkin you deserve it! You've been running so well for your RED November you deserve some new running things!


----------



## Ringypie

Nearly 4 miles with my c25k ladies this evening. I’m awfully proud of them - they ran more than their 5k tonight!
Also it was day 19 of RED November!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I'm awfully proud of them and you, too. Honestly it's great isn't it? I bet they are delighted.


----------



## immum

Oh well done everyone, some great runs there! @Mrs Funkin whats wrong with grabbing a bargain or few when you can? You sound like me, I wear my kit until it falls apart so it's nice to get something new. I only usually buy cheap stuff though, except my ASICS.
Anyway, a nice little 5 miles last night, too warm again, and back to usual pace. Legs were starting to tighten up at the end for some strange reason, don't know why, it's not like I was doing something unusual!


----------



## immum

Oh and I just ordered some leggings to try using your discount code @Mrs Funkin. Thanks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good @immum - the fabric on SB shorts and leggings is lovely. I hope you like them. I've never bought anything for the top half from them, partly as I have so many running tops and partly 'cos I bought loads of cheap Dare2B ones last year which are really good. I think more expensive bottoms are worth it though. The Dare2B capris are okay for their price but definitely don't hold their shape as well.


----------



## Boxer123

Oh I’m very jealous of everyone’s new stuff. I love the look of SB but it’s so expensive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The thing is @Boxer123 i can't justify them full price but with discount both times I've bought they've been cheaper than my standard Ron Hill "go to". No way could (or would!) I pay £75 for a pair of leggings but £45 is good when the cheapest Ron Hill leggings are £48. Otherwise, nope.

Ooooh it looks cold out, the sky even looks snowy…bbbrrr!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> The thing is @Boxer123 i can't justify them full price but with discount both times I've bought they've been cheaper than my standard Ron Hill "go to". No way could (or would!) I pay £75 for a pair of leggings but £45 is good when the cheapest Ron Hill leggings are £48. Otherwise, nope.
> 
> Ooooh it looks cold out, the sky even looks snowy…bbbrrr!


it's going to get colder as the days goes on apparently. Time to dig the long sleeves out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It really is. I’m going to have to give in and put my short sleeved kit away soon I think…


----------



## Ringypie

Parkrun for us this morning. It was absolutely beautiful with all the autumn colours.
Not impressed with the weather turning - I missed out on running last winter so it’s been 2 years since I ran in the cold and dark. I’d forgotten how cold it is waiting around for events to start. My problem is I run so hot I wear shorts and short sleeves pretty much all the time unless it’s pouring with rain or there’s snow on the ground.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My temperature gauge is broken thanks to the perimenopause - currently if it’s chilly I’m enjoying the long sleeved top with shorts combo. However I think tomorrow the long legs might have to come out.

I did a warm up, then parkrun (thought I was going really well but wasn’t as well as I thought, ha!), then home. Two thirds of the way through RED now and I’ve only got three days at work in the remaining ten days. 

WTG Ringy, great running parkrun do soon after treatment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just over seven miles in my new shoes this morning. Beautiful but chilly. Took me to 36 miles for the week which I'm pleased with


----------



## Boxer123

You are on fire @Mrs Funkin !

10 cold miles for me today. It took all of my mental will power







to drive past maccy ds on the way back from walking the boys, leave my blankie and go out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done Boxer  Great stuff getting ten miles done.


----------



## Ringypie

10 miles for me too - across beautiful Dartmoor in the sunshine with running club friends.
I didn't half struggle on the hills thanks to chemo last week but it was an amazing feeling to get round - there were tears as usual.


----------



## Boxer123

That looks beautiful @Ringypie well done.


----------



## MissKittyKat

You lot are warriors.

I ran yesterday but my calf still hurts. Hoping to do our canicross night run on Wednesday as it's a favourite x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> You lot are warriors.
> 
> I ran yesterday but my calf still hurts. Hoping to do our canicross night run on Wednesday as it's a favourite x


Pesky calf hope your on the mend soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no, poor calf @MissKittyKat  Hope it feels better very soon. Hope you can go to canicross on Wednesday xx

My FB memory yesterday was from a few years ago where I hadn't run a step for nine weeks due to my foot. Turned out that my arch was/is collapsing (too much ballet as a child maybe?) and the NHS podiatrist that I met through parkrun sorted it all out for me  Thank goodness.


----------



## Boxer123

3.5 miles this morning bit of a walk/jog but what a morning!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m still going with RED November! My friend who has been doing c25k can’t make tomorrow so I said I’d go out with her tonight. Absolutely beautiful with the last rays of the sun making an orange glow on the horizon, fading through purple and blue to black and so full of stars. It was cold though, I had gloves and leggings on which is unusual for me! Really pleased, we did 3.25 miles - she ran almost all of it which was fantastic and I was pleased I could do the distance after a tough run yesterday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did my minimum distance run this morning at 5:15am. It was really nice - and once again a bit faster than normal. Which was amazing at that time of day! 

Can't decide whether to go out tomorrow morning, or tomorrow night. My legs are a bit fed up with me...


----------



## immum

That looks beautiful @Boxer123 and @Ringypie! Great runs again both of you. Well done @Mrs Funkin on your total for the week, new shoes always make me run better until the novelty wears off!
Sweaty Betty leggings have been depatched, can't wait to try them. Had to order 2 sizes as I'm between sizes but knowing my luck neither will be any good.
It was lovely last night, the perfect temperature. It was so nice to get home and not be dripping. 5.2miles at 10 min pace which is a bit faster than usual. I think the cold makes me go a bit quicker. Now I've said that I'll be really slow next time!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> That looks beautiful @Boxer123 and @Ringypie! Great runs again both of you. Well done @Mrs Funkin on your total for the week, new shoes always make me run better until the novelty wears off!
> Sweaty Betty leggings have been depatched, can't wait to try them. Had to order 2 sizes as I'm between sizes but knowing my luck neither will be any good.
> It was lovely last night, the perfect temperature. It was so nice to get home and not be dripping. 5.2miles at 10 min pace which is a bit faster than usual. I think the cold makes me go a bit quicker. Now I've said that I'll be really slow next time!


It is lovely running weather at the moment. It's just getting up and out I'm struggling with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran before work again this morning. However, something has happened to my quads....someone clearly put concrete in them during the three and a half minutes sleep I got last night. URGH! So a minimum 5k for me, bit slower too. 

My new leggings arrived last night...chucked over the blooming gate! I only found them late last night, so I've not looked at them yet. Given the weather this coming weekend, they may be going for a spin soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I finally had a better sleep and didn’t properly wake up until 7am! Eventually got out for a run, absolutely terrible! Couldn’t get going. 5.45 miles and I felt every single step. Urgh. 

Hope everyone gets out today or tomorrow before the awful weather appears at the end of the week.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I finally had a better sleep and didn't properly wake up until 7am! Eventually got out for a run, absolutely terrible! Couldn't get going. 5.45 miles and I felt every single step. Urgh.
> 
> Hope everyone gets out today or tomorrow before the awful weather appears at the end of the week.


I'm liking this because you are awesome for getting out and doing over 5 miles when feeling ugh. Blooming well done Mrs F!

I took c25k out yesterday for just over 3 miles then went to the next village tonight to go out with the running club there which is a less formal club, organised by our friends. Had a lovely 3 miles around the lanes and thoroughly enjoyed it. Only 6 more runs to do then RED November is over!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds brilliant @Ringypie  How are you feeling after your treatment? Sounds like you're pretty sprightly!

(and thank you, I'm dreading tomorrow, haha!)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> That sounds brilliant @Ringypie  How are you feeling after your treatment? Sounds like you're pretty sprightly!
> 
> (and thank you, I'm dreading tomorrow, haha!)


I'm doing fine so far thank you. My legs weren't feeling it at all on Sunday but they seem happier now in spite of not being rested!
I hope you feel better for your run tomorrow. Only 6 more to do!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really really didn't want to run this morning. My pal (who can run again in another couple of weeks) came with me on her bike so we could have a natter. Husband started off with us but then went on ahead. I managed 10k in just under 65 minutes, my legs are still not my friends sadly. Ah well. Done now...looking forward to a (maybe) rest on December 1st...as I shall be Very Busy Indeed putting up the Christmas decorations


----------



## immum

Ooh my Sweaty Betty leggings have arrived! Medium fits perfectly. I ordered the camo print which is very adventurous for me, but I'm a bit concerned how "sweat proof" they will be. @Mrs Funkin what do you think? I sweat a lot in the groin area (sorry tmi) and wonder if it will show. Although it would probably blend in with the pattern. I usually only wear black bottoms but would really like a change,
I also ordered some shorts which weren't on offer. They now have 25% off so I'm sending them back and reordering! Bit cheeky but 25% is a big saving.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good @immum - I'm so pleased  I have the camo print shorts and am a very hot runner, camo definitely disguises anything sweaty in the lady garden area  I really love the camo, as you say nice for a change from black but not too OTT (I'm paranoid about my shape, as you may know, so don't want to draw more attention to my bum!). I shall be taking my camo leggings for a spin this weekend I think.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I really really didn't want to run this morning. My pal (who can run again in another couple of weeks) came with me on her bike so we could have a natter. Husband started off with us but then went on ahead. I managed 10k in just under 65 minutes, my legs are still not my friends sadly. Ah well. Done now...looking forward to a (maybe) rest on December 1st...as I shall be Very Busy Indeed putting up the Christmas decorations


Oh well done again Mrs F!! 10k is awesome! Puts me to shame - I only did 1.75 miles this evening. I'm tired now and I've got a 10 mile trail race on Sunday so need to take it a bit easy! I don't think I'm going to be able to run tomorrow but will be on my feet all day as it's our town Christmas festival and we organise it. Going to be a long day and a late night!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope. Puts nobody to shame. I’m so pleased you have been able to run every day, it’s great. I’m just lucky to have a different (part time) working pattern, which makes it easier for much of the week.


----------



## immum

So a rather chilly 5.4 miles last night. Frozen thighs and bum cheeks but warm everything else! Still, I'd rather have it like that than warm. Good pace again, 9:48, so really pleased with that. Haven't worn the SB leggings yet, they are going to be my Christmas present from mum.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh speedy @immum  good work!

I did just over five this morning with husband. Nice morning if a tad chilly…


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> So a rather chilly 5.4 miles last night. Frozen thighs and bum cheeks but warm everything else! Still, I'd rather have it like that than warm. Good pace again, 9:48, so really pleased with that. Haven't worn the SB leggings yet, they are going to be my Christmas present from mum.


Ooh speedy! Well done you!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh speedy @immum  good work!
> 
> I did just over five this morning with husband. Nice morning if a tad chilly…


You are amazing!
I've failed at my RED November. Couldn't run yesterday as was on my feet from 11am - 9pm in the freezing cold marshalling at our Christmas festival. Then today I couldn't face Parkrun as shattered from yesterday and we have a 10 mile trail race tomorrow. I'm a bit sad but for a change being sensible!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t be sad! You’ve hardly failed Ringy, flipping heck you’ve been amazing. Running through chemo, doing 25 days on the trot is no mean feat! I think you’re ace


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Snowing at parkrun this morning - pretty slippery underfoot. Ran there, ran in circles for 28 minutes, ran home.

My new SB leggings were lovely  I very much enjoyed them.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A cold and crisp 4.7 miles this morning. A multitude of layers which meant I got too hot in the end.

Need to find my wind breaker coat and gloves and then I can reduce the layers. Also got the winter Sturdys out for the first time. Penguins all the way 

Reasonable pace considering we were out on the trails.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just over six for me today, ended up running some paths and around a wood, unfortunately husband went a right cropper and has bashed his knee and back  I was having a nice time until then, now I keep replaying it in my head. Booo. Might have scuppered his RED he thinks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just popping in to see how you got on at the 10k today @Ringypie - hope you had a great run


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just popping in to see how you got on at the 10k today @Ringypie - hope you had a great run


It was 10 miles not 10k. It's one of my favourite races, it was chilly, the sunshine was glorious, it was perfect underfoot but omg my body didn't want to do it. My legs were in bits and even the downhills weren't as lovely as usual. I think being on my feet in the freezing cold for over 10 hours on Friday really didn't do me any favours.
I struggled round in a chip time of 1 hour 53 minutes, 9 minutes slower than the last time I did it. But I got round!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cripes Ringy! Great effort, well done.

(sorry to downgrade you! It reminds me of one of my favourite ever race stories. Picture it. Queued in the toilet in Cafe Nero before the Cabbage Patch Ten. Lady talking in front of me to her friend, "Oh, I've never run 10k before". Me, "Errrm, it's 10 miles". Her, "No no it's the CP10". Me, "Yes, when it doesn't say K in the title, it's miles." Her, "Oh ****".)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cripes Ringy! Great effort, well done.
> 
> (sorry to downgrade you! It reminds me of one of my favourite ever race stories. Picture it. Queued in the toilet in Cafe Nero before the Cabbage Patch Ten. Lady talking in front of me to her friend, "Oh, I've never run 10k before". Me, "Errrm, it's 10 miles". Her, "No no it's the CP10". Me, "Yes, when it doesn't say K in the title, it's miles." Her, "Oh ****".)


Haha I wonder how often that happens!

How is hubby? I hope he isn't too sore.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He says his back is alright but his knee is a bit sore. We shall see in the morning I think  Thanks for asking.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> He says his back is alright but his knee is a bit sore. We shall see in the morning I think  Thanks for asking.


Hope he feels better tomorrow.

I've decided to bin RED November now. My muscles are trashed after today so I'm resting up tomorrow, c25k on Tuesday then resting probably till Saturday when we've got another dreadfully hilly, muddy race!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You have done so well with it, Ringy. Really you have. I find it just gives me a focus, when I’d otherwise not have one - particularly as I don’t do races any longer.

Enjoy your rest today


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie I've found it hard enough to find 10/15 mins each day to do exercise you wouldn't normally do, so you've done amazing.

I'm one day short so far as dog walks do not count.

Also, spoke to my canicross instructor about my calf as she's also a PT and massage therapist. We think my gait may be changing as I start to tire so got some exercises to do including calf raises as I brush my teeth.

Must try not to fall over!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness! What treacherous conditions underfoot this morning. We went out about 8:30, later than we wanted to but we couldn't risk it earlier. We only did the minimum RED distance, as I just couldn't face trying to fight with the ice any longer! On the plus side, husband's knee allowed him to run with me - but I'm not convinced that it's as okay as he says it is. Boys eh?

@MissKittyKat the old "baby cows" are such troublesome things. I hope that you get sorted quickly xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> @MissKittyKat the old "baby cows" are such troublesome things. I hope that you get sorted quickly xx


Thanks. It's just irritating as I now know when I'm hitting 4 miles as it starts to niggle.

Probably need some new trainers too!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks. It's just irritating as I now know when I'm hitting 4 miles as it starts to niggle.
> 
> Probably need some new trainers too!


Oooh new trainers  we need to see a pic when you get some!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness! What treacherous conditions underfoot this morning. We went out about 8:30, later than we wanted to but we couldn't risk it earlier. We only did the minimum RED distance, as I just couldn't face trying to fight with the ice any longer! On the plus side, husband's knee allowed him to run with me - but I'm not convinced that it's as okay as he says it is. Boys eh?
> 
> @MissKittyKat the old "baby cows" are such troublesome things. I hope that you get sorted quickly xx


Brilliant well done! I'm glad hubby was able to run with you.

I actually really enjoyed my night off! I did Ringo on my way home from work, was home before 5.30. Cooked (a rarity for me) a cheat stew (mince instead of chopped beef) and dumplings which was delicious then spent the rest of the evening on the sofa. Just lovely!


----------



## immum

Well done on your 10 miles @Ringypie, the important this is you did it!
Poor Mr F. I hope his knee isn't too bad @Mrs Funkin. I'm convinced my OH will trip in the woods as he doesn't look down. He's nearly gone over several times. I always look where I'm putting my feet as the tree roots are treacherous.
It was certainly bitter over the weekend, only managed 1 bike ride as it was just horrible on Saturday.
Nice temperature for running yesterday though, 5.4 miles, just managed to squeeze under 10 min pace, would have been quicker but I had to walk a couple of little bits where it was too icy, obviously OH ran over them normal pace so surprised he didn't slip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So that's it. My RED is done. I failed to get up for a pre-work run, so had to drag myself out after work for a very very slow 5k  Total for the month was 145 miles, which I'm pleased with. Might have a day off tomorrow as it's Decoration Day  Not sure yet...

Well done @immum you are becoming consistently whippet-like in your runs


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> So that's it. My RED is done. I failed to get up for a pre-work run, so had to drag myself out after work for a very very slow 5k  Total for the month was 145 miles, which I'm pleased with. Might have a day off tomorrow as it's Decoration Day  Not sure yet...
> 
> Well done @immum you are becoming consistently whippet-like in your runs


Well done @Mrs Funkin thats an amazing distance for the month. You definitely deserve a day off.
I'm sure it's the weather that's making me go faster! I have to move faster to keep warm. As soon as it's a bit milder I'll probably slow down, not intentionally though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a day off. Cycled to Bognor for a big fat breakfast. Delicious  Then home and time to start on the decorations. I've done quite a bit but there's the whole kitchen to do yet. 

Hope everyone is okay, might go for a run tomorrow...might not


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Really didn’t want to go running. Went to the end of the prom and back so 4.2 miles. Freezing cold. Nearly went a cropper as yet another off lead dog ran straight across me. I said, “control your dogs” as I ran along and the man started shouting at me. So I stopped my watch and walked back and asked him to repeat what he had said. Then he started shouting at me. Just vile. I declined to get into a shouting match with him. 

We have an entire beach where dogs can be off lead at this time of year. URGH! 

Ruined my run that did.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Really didn't want to go running. Went to the end of the prom and back so 4.2 miles. Freezing cold. Nearly went a cropper as yet another off lead dog ran straight across me. I said, "control your dogs" as I ran along and the man started shouting at me. So I stopped my watch and walked back and asked him to repeat what he had said. Then he started shouting at me. Just vile. I declined to get into a shouting match with him.
> 
> We have an entire beach where dogs can be off lead at this time of year. URGH!
> 
> Ruined my run that did.


Oh Mrs F that's awful! Why do people have to be so mean?
There was a dog related incident at the run I did on Sunday. Apparently a big Rhodesian Ridgeback type charged at the First Lady, jumped up and sent her flying. It sounds like she may have broken her hip - she was still on the floor not moving when I waddled past some time later.
I just don't understand why people don't put their dogs on a lead when they can see runners / riders. It was on Woodbury Common and you can see for miles so it's not like the first few runners popped up from nowhere.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my gosh! That's horrendous, poor woman. That makes me so sad  I hope she is okay.


----------



## immum

Lovely and crisp last night. Got really warm because there was no breeze. Very icy in places where we had a little dusting of snow overnight so had to walk over those which ruined my pace! 10.02 min miles, really wanted to do under 10 again, but can't be helped. Only 4.4 miles as stomach was feeling a bit dodgy before I went so decided not to go too far from home, but it was fine so I could have carried on really.


----------



## immum

@Boxer123 are you OK? You haven't posted for a while.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> @Boxer123 are you OK? You haven't posted for a while.


Hi I'm ok thank you was just taking a little forum break been running with my little mate this week he's been amazing great pace, no pulling.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Hi I'm ok thank you was just taking a little forum break been running with my little mate this week he's been amazing great pace, no pulling.
> 
> View attachment 480007


Awww look at his cute face!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Awww look at his cute face!


He has his moments


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s Saturday so it’s the usual run to parkrun, do parkrun (just under 27 minutes today, pleased with that), then run home. Shorts and short sleeves today too.

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Ringypie

I've had such a lovely day! We did the Cockington Caper which is a hideously hilly 7.5 mile course. My running buddy has lost a bit of the love for running recently so I said to run with me as I'm slower and take the pressure off. The first couple of miles I found really tough but the last part was fun. I didn't even bother trying to force my legs to run up the hills, we just walked up them chatting all the way. My time was atrocious - 14 minute miles which was 2 minutes per mile slower than previously. But you know what? I didn't care! It was just lovely to get round. Then we went for lunch with running club friends which was also really lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh I'm so glad you had such a good day, Ringy  Well done on your race (nice memento too).


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie sounds like a tough run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flip. That was chilly! Only managed five miles, couldn’t face any more!


----------



## Boxer123

10km for me with Loki it’s my nieces 1st bday so I couldn’t do longer. He is running so well at the moment.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Serious case of the CBA’s. It often happens after a RED month for me. I’m working the next three days too, so won’t run until Friday now. I have major guilt for not wanting to go though…


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Serious case of the CBA's. It often happens after a RED month for me. I'm working the next three days too, so won't run until Friday now. I have major guilt for not wanting to go though…


No guilt Mrs F! Enjoy a bit of a break and be kind to yourself.
I've been very lazy the last couple of days - will take c25k out tomorrow then it's time for platelet dances please!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Platelet dancing will be in full effect don’t you worry! Is it for Wednesday morning or Thursday? I presume Wednesday morning bloods for Thursday treatment?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Platelet dancing will be in full effect don't you worry! Is it for Wednesday morning or Thursday? I presume Wednesday morning bloods for Thursday treatment?


Thank you it's Wednesday at 11. I so need my bloods to be ok so Thursday can go ahead!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I shall be platelet dancing like a mad woman!


----------



## Boxer123

Fingers crossed for you @Ringypie x


----------



## immum

5.2 miles last night, just managed to squeeze under 10 min miles again so pleased with that. Lovely evening and really enjoyed it. Nearly came a cropper with 1/2 mile to go, stepped up the curb back onto the path as a car was coming and my foot slipped off the curb and I went over on my ankle. Luckily managed not to fall over, but had to hobble a bit to the end of the run. It was fine after that though thank goodness, but the side of my foot is a bit stiff today. I'm sure it will be completely fine by tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking your run not the sprankled ankle @immum - hope it's not too sore.

*DOES A LITTLE PLATELET DANCE FOR RINGY*


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> 5.2 miles last night, just managed to squeeze under 10 min miles again so pleased with that. Lovely evening and really enjoyed it. Nearly came a cropper with 1/2 mile to go, stepped up the curb back onto the path as a car was coming and my foot slipped off the curb and I went over on my ankle. Luckily managed not to fall over, but had to hobble a bit to the end of the run. It was fine after that though thank goodness, but the side of my foot is a bit stiff today. I'm sure it will be completely fine by tomorrow.


Oh that's not good! I hope you are feeling ok now!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm liking your run not the sprankled ankle @immum - hope it's not too sore.
> 
> *DOES A LITTLE PLATELET DANCE FOR RINGY*


 Please… if you can, dance harder. I have to go back for a retest in the morning - I'm absolutely in bits.


----------



## Ringypie

Current lap contents! He climbed on as soon as I finished on the phone to the hospital.


----------



## Boxer123

What a disappointment @Ringypie i am glad you are getting snuggles. Fingers and paws crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles for us this morning it was touch and go as no one wanted to go out in the dark and cold. It was lovely once we got going.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> What a disappointment @Ringypie i am glad you are getting snuggles. Fingers and paws crossed for tomorrow.


Thank you I went down and had Ringy cuddles too. Well done on your 5 miles. It's so hard to get motivated when it's cold and dark isn't it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thank you I went down and had Ringy cuddles too. Well done on your 5 miles. It's so hard to get motivated when it's cold and dark isn't it!


So hard summer mornings I'm up and out so early this was us this morning  I break up on 27th so have a couple of weeks off for running and Xmas.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh rats and double rats @Ringypie  Doing an extra vigorous Platelet Dance right now xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie fingers crossed your numbers are better tomorrow.

Had a lovely dark canicross run, Woody just loves being out in the dark, as do I.
I have to read his body language so much more and put so much trust in him that I get super proud we are a team.

It wasn't fast but fun. The sky was amazing, moon low and trails muddy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Clever boy, Woody


----------



## Ringypie

18 long months of treatment…. 2 ops, 23 sessions of chemo and today my active treatment finishes. My platelets scraped through and I’m just being infused as we speak. Thank you all for the support and love I’ve received - it has helped so so much. Now it’s time to get over the chemo, have a lovely family Christmas and get back to proper training !


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 18 long months of treatment…. 2 ops, 23 sessions of chemo and today my active treatment finishes. My platelets scraped through and I'm just being infused as we speak. Thank you all for the support and love I've received - it has helped so so much. Now it's time to get over the chemo, have a lovely family Christmas and get back to proper training !


Really happy for you @Ringypie you definitely deserve a lovely Xmas full of chocolate oranges and running.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Really happy for you @Ringypie you definitely deserve a lovely Xmas full of chocolate oranges and running.


Ohh chocolate orange!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ohh chocolate orange!!


Avocados in there too or is that @Mrs Funkin favourite


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! No that’s Ringy with the Avo when it was all she fancied with her treatment  Hence I sent her the avo Christmas decoration last year, which the boys tried to steal hehe. 

Oh Ringy! I’m so happy for you. Honestly I am, I’m a bit fried at the moment and can’t make sense of what I’m trying to say but I’m over the moon for you xxx


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Avocados in there too or is that @Mrs Funkin favourite


Haha yes it was me. Avocado was one of the things I could eat when my mouth was sore and I had no appetite.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Haha! No that's Ringy with the Avo when it was all she fancied with her treatment  Hence I sent her the avo Christmas decoration last year, which the boys tried to steal hehe.
> 
> Oh Ringy! I'm so happy for you. Honestly I am, I'm a bit fried at the moment and can't make sense of what I'm trying to say but I'm over the moon for you xxx


Thank you Mrs F the avo is on the tree again this year along with Kevin the carrot!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged my bum out of bed this morning for my first run this week. Couldn’t get going, 4.35 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Dragged my bum out of bed this morning for my first run this week. Couldn't get going, 4.35 miles.


Also dragged mine out for 4 miles it's hibernation weather isn't it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I definitely was not loving it this morning!


----------



## immum

Yay @Ringypie so pleased for you! You've been through so much, now it's time to put the worry behind you and enjoy yourself.
Well I might be the only one, but I like this weather! It's so nice not to be too hot. Last night I did get hot but not too bad, bit drizzly too but not unpleasant.
Ankle was OK, until the last half mile when it started to ache a bit, actually it's not really my ankle now but the outside of my leg just above the ankle and the outside edge of my foot. I must have twinged the ligament a bit. 5 miles done and again just under the 10 min mile pace, pleased.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@immum you are turning into a proper little whippet  Well done!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crikey then, parkrun was a bit chilly this morning. Ran there, then I ran/walked (4 mins run/1 min walk) with my pal who is finally allowed to run after her broken foot! Hurrah! We had a lovely time and finished in 33:30 which was pretty brilliant I think. Ran home and off to the rag wreath making workshop, then tonight we are round to same pals for a Thai. So sort of a normal Saturday before no doubt it's all shut down again...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crikey then, parkrun was a bit chilly this morning. Ran there, then I ran/walked (4 mins run/1 min walk) with my pal who is finally allowed to run after her broken foot! Hurrah! We had a lovely time and finished in 33:30 which was pretty brilliant I think. Ran home and off to the rag wreath making workshop, then tonight we are round to same pals for a Thai. So sort of a normal Saturday before no doubt it's all shut down again...


Well done. My feeling is no lockdown December horrendous January.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I did a 2 mile trot whilst Woody was having his hydrotherapy fun swim as not allowed in to watch again 
It was usual pace but got too hot, weather weird again in the south east, way too warm!


----------



## Boxer123

Felt fresh today so thought I'd do a 13 miler your right about the heat @MissKittyKat its really warm. Very muddy underfoot but enjoyable. Oh and spotted creepy Santa. L


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great effort @Boxer123 - brilliant stuff 

I had another serious attack of the CBA's. I can't think the last time I was injury-free but only ran twice in the week. I'm just exhausted.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great effort @Boxer123 - brilliant stuff
> 
> I had another serious attack of the CBA's. I can't think the last time I was injury-free but only ran twice in the week. I'm just exhausted.


Listen to your bod if it needs rest it's telling you.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone - great distance @Boxer123 
@Mrs Funkin perhaps you need to take a break, take the pressure off and not worry so much this side of Christmas? You did so much during November perhaps you need a rest?

We had our running club awards do last night (we all had to lft before attending. Oh how I dream of a day when we don't have to worry about covid). What a lovely evening - and I was delighted to receive a couple of awards!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh well done @Ringypie - how lovely


----------



## Boxer123

A slow 4.1 miles this morning it’s much warmer which is nice first thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Off I went and did 6.6 miles. It was okay I think…but I’m weary still. 

Have a great week everyone xx


----------



## immum

Great run @Boxer123.
Well done on your awards @Ringypie.
Well done for getting out @Mrs Funkin.
I know if I didn't go because I couldn't be bothered I'd probably never go again! Which is why I force myself to go whatever I'm feeling, and usually end up being glad I went in the end. I dread having an injury that lasts more than a week, because I'll never be able to get going again.
Far too warm for me last night, but a bit of drizzle and breeze helped a bit. 5.2 miles and again under 10 min miles. I'm going to be really disappointed the next time it's over 10!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Great run @Boxer123.
> Well done on your awards @Ringypie.
> Well done for getting out @Mrs Funkin.
> I know if I didn't go because I couldn't be bothered I'd probably never go again! Which is why I force myself to go whatever I'm feeling, and usually end up being glad I went in the end. I dread having an injury that lasts more than a week, because I'll never be able to get going again.
> Far too warm for me last night, but a bit of drizzle and breeze helped a bit. 5.2 miles and again under 10 min miles. I'm going to be really disappointed the next time it's over 10!


Speedy !

5km for me and loki this morning. Then we had to get the car back at lunch so a strange shuffle for that.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Great run @Boxer123.
> Well done on your awards @Ringypie.
> Well done for getting out @Mrs Funkin.
> I know if I didn't go because I couldn't be bothered I'd probably never go again! Which is why I force myself to go whatever I'm feeling, and usually end up being glad I went in the end. I dread having an injury that lasts more than a week, because I'll never be able to get going again.
> Far too warm for me last night, but a bit of drizzle and breeze helped a bit. 5.2 miles and again under 10 min miles. I'm going to be really disappointed the next time it's over 10!


You are doing so so well - hope you are proud of yourself!
And please don't beat yourself up if you do over 10, remember sometimes your body needs a break, sometimes you can rest, stretch, eat the right things and still feel awful when you run (or strangely the other way! I've also had some great runs when I'm tired and haven't eaten properly).
Final C25k run for my group tonight. They graduate at a local 5k run on Saturday. They are all doing amazingly and I am so proud of them. I push them and challenge them and they give it their all. Tonight we did a bit of a hilly route and most of them ran the whole thing including the long drag up at the end so I have great confidence in them for Saturday!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So this morning I followed @immum 's strategy of making myself go running. I was off yesterday but didn't run as my best mate stayed Tuesday night, so we had quite a late night. This morning I didn't want to go but I went to the end of the Prom and back. I need to run as my brain is whirring about many things.

Bit gloomy here but reasonably warm. I was back to my old pace of just under 10:30s.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So this morning I followed @immum 's strategy of making myself go running. I was off yesterday but didn't run as my best mate stayed Tuesday night, so we had quite a late night. This morning I didn't want to go but I went to the end of the Prom and back. I need to run as my brain is whirring about many things.
> 
> Bit gloomy here but reasonably warm. I was back to my old pace of just under 10:30s.


I find it harder in winter and generally get more tired 99% of the time I am fine once I'm out sometimes though my body still isn't happy and I know I need a rest. I had a 3.5 mile mooch with Loki this morning some running and some walking. I dug the flower bed out yesterday after work and I'm a bit sore today.


----------



## immum

I've just had a very nice, but very large Christmas dinner and pudding at work (socially distanced of course). I was lovely. I'm now sat at my desk feeling a bit ill. Hope it's gone down a bit by the time I try to run tonight!


----------



## immum

So it’s happened, over 10 min miles! Not surprising really after what I ate! Felt sick before I went so was surprised I managed the normal 5.2 mile route. I did feel a bit better after the first couple of miles. I was actually quite pleased with the pace as I wasn’t expecting much at all.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done for getting out @immum i struggle if I've eaten a lot. No running for me today or tomorrow to much to do but planning a long oneSunday.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I find it harder in winter and generally get more tired 99% of the time I am fine once I'm out sometimes though my body still isn't happy and I know I need a rest. I had a 3.5 mile mooch with Loki this morning some running and some walking. I dug the flower bed out yesterday after work and I'm a bit sore today.


Oh me too I really do prefer running when it's warmer. I struggle with the long dark nights and chilly damp days!


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> So it's happened, over 10 min miles! Not surprising really after what I ate! Felt sick before I went so was surprised I managed the normal 5.2 mile route. I did feel a bit better after the first couple of miles. I was actually quite pleased with the pace as I wasn't expecting much at all.


Well done for still getting out. It's never very comfortable to lug a belly full of food around with you!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooh fun at parkrun this morning, the gate we go through three times was locked, so shall course adjustment. Sadly the course was then longer, so I gained 80 seconds on my time…! Ah well. Ran in a Christmas jumper and was boiling!

Oh and @Boxer123 i saw this on twitter and thought of you!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh fun at parkrun this morning, the gate we go through three times was locked, so shall course adjustment. Sadly the course was then longer, so I gained 80 seconds on my time…! Ah well. Ran in a Christmas jumper and was boiling!
> 
> Oh and @Boxer123 i saw this on twitter and thought of you!!!
> 
> View attachment 480577


Ha ha classic boxers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Managed to almost enjoy my run this morning. Did 6.5 miles when I was only planning just over four, so that’s good. Did it at 10:10 miling but my legs are weary. 

Hope everyone is okay and managing to get out. It was a touch on the chilly side though and we had a bit of a freezing sea mist rolling in over the Prom on the way home which was a bit spooky.


----------



## Boxer123

13 cold miles now trying to to warm up enough to walk loki. Very foggy it was definitely a bit spooky @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blooming heck @Boxer123 ! You're putting me to shame with all these Half Mara distance runs you're doing. Are you training for something long?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blooming heck @Boxer123 ! You're putting me to shame with all these Half Mara distance runs you're doing. Are you training for something long?


A good question I'm currently completing a virtual challenge trying to run 4000 km before im 40 so need to build up the mileage for that. I have my eyes on a couple of half's for next year. I'd love to do a marathon or ultra but mentally fell apart at my last marathon and I'm worried it will happen again so will stick with half's for now but do longer training runs to add mileage to the challenge.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'd like to try to do a faster Half next year...as I do go into a new AG. 

I won't though - but the thought is there


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'd like to try to do a faster Half next year...as I do go into a new AG.
> 
> I won't though - but the thought is there


You never know I've found a nice off road hilly one so that will be slow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! I did a run with my pal who broke her foot during Brighton Mara. She's been doing a couple of weeks of run walks but said she wanted to try a continuous three mile run. The problem is she runs too quickly on her own, so needed me to keep her slower. I'm taking it in the manner it was intended and just being happy we could run together  So I ran to hers to collect her, then we did our three, then I ran home, so 4.5 miles total.

I've really missed running with her so I'm very happy


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! I did a run with my pal who broke her foot during Brighton Mara. She's been doing a couple of weeks of run walks but said she wanted to try a continuous three mile run. The problem is she runs too quickly on her own, so needed me to keep her slower. I'm taking it in the manner it was intended and just being happy we could run together  So I ran to hers to collect her, then we did our three, then I ran home, so 4.5 miles total.
> 
> I've really missed running with her so I'm very happy
> 
> View attachment 480644


Glad she is on the mend what a trooper. 3.5 mile walk for me and loki sox arthritis is playing up so he's resting.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poor Sox  

I may have just bought some Sweaty Betty 6" shorts in the super sale - one pair was £16 (instead of £55), the other £22. They are short ones but I'm going to try them out as nearly all my Ron Hill shorts are so worn out. Free delivery and free returns too  You know, just in case anyone fancies a go of them in the sale.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooh fun at parkrun this morning, the gate we go through three times was locked, so shall course adjustment. Sadly the course was then longer, so I gained 80 seconds on my time…! Ah well. Ran in a Christmas jumper and was boiling!
> 
> Oh and @Boxer123 i saw this on twitter and thought of you!!!
> 
> View attachment 480577


Haha my sister in law messaged earlier to say she had spent 4 hours wrapping presents…. Next morning the 2 labs had unwrapped everything!


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone some great running!

I was so proud on Saturday. The c25k group (those that have completed minus a couple thanks to covid) went to do the Tavy 5k and all of them completed the distance with no walking. I was particularly proud of my friend who I ran with, she completed it in just over 33 minutes, sub 11 minute miles! Bearing in mind our training runs have been anything between 12-14 minute miles!
I’m having a little rest - my port is being removed tomorrow then we are off to spend Christmas with family. I’m hoping it might be healed enough to do a Christmas park run. Then from January the training begins!!


----------



## immum

It was a lovely evening yesterday, so still and nice and cool. Lovely run, really enjoyed it, but it was a bit slow again. My calf started to tighten up a bit towards the end, so only did 4.7 miles. Clearly my sub 10 min mile streak has ended, but I don't really mind as long as I enjoy it.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> It was a lovely evening yesterday, so still and nice and cool. Lovely run, really enjoyed it, but it was a bit slow again. My calf started to tighten up a bit towards the end, so only did 4.7 miles. Clearly my sub 10 min mile streak has ended, but I don't really mind as long as I enjoy it.


Still doing amazingly!


----------



## Boxer123

What a beautiful morning. Drove down the river at sunrise walked back with the boxers. 4 miles. Then ran 3.75 miles back for the car. Had a bit of an upsetting encounter a women couldn't recall her dog. So we waited she then told me loki should be muzzled because we didn't want her dog running over.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It looks beautiful @Boxer123 - I do feel sorry for woofers who have such irresponsible owners though.

Husband and I went on a little 2.5 mile run to look at lots of lights, it was nice - and I realise I need to up my game!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 480747
> View attachment 480748
> View attachment 480749
> View attachment 480750
> View attachment 480751
> View attachment 480752
> What a beautiful morning. Drove down the river at sunrise walked back with the boxers. 4 miles. Then ran 3.75 miles back for the car. Had a bit of an upsetting encounter a women couldn't recall her dog. So we waited she then told me loki should be muzzled because we didn't want her dog running over.


Looks absolutely beautiful. I'm so sorry About your dog incident, some people are just so stupid!


----------



## Boxer123

A quick 5km this morning now back to the quality street. It’s so nice being off and have time to run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's great isn't it @Boxer123 

I ran and collected my pal again and we did 5k together then I ran home again. So 4.7 miles just under.

Then I've come home and made two dozen sausage rolls, next layer of trifle is done, made dinner for tomorrow after work, nearly done dinner for tonight. Sausage rolls and trifle are for work…not sure how many of us are working though, not many I suspect.

We are going to the Panto later, if it's too busy or people aren't wearing masks then I shall just come home. I want to at least try to go as it's our only outing.

Now it's raining  boooo. Best get on! Was meant to do the ironing but think I might watch a Christmas film instead, there's not much time left to watch them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and my 6” Sweaty Betty shorts arrived, I think they will really lovely in the warmer months. Short but not too short  plus incentive to stay close to this weight!


----------



## Boxer123

Enjoy the panto @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out for a Christmas Eve run. It was really nice and did just over 4 miles without any calf issues so all good.

Good pace and got to run with my friends Vizsla (woody was resting after a our trip to my parents) x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Merry Christmas, running buddies. 

Thank you for all your support all year long, it's lovely having you all here  We are BRILLIANT!! 

Much love from me and the furry boy xx


----------



## Boxer123

And to you @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So it's Saturday, therefore it's parkrun  usual run there, run around in circles, run home again…with a little glass of fizz at 9:45am 

Have a lovely day everyone, whatever you are doing. Merry Christmas from me, husband and Oscar. Here's our traditional BPTT tops, given to us on Christmas Day 2006, before parkrun became parkrun. They are only allowed out on Christmas Day.


----------



## Ringypie

Lovely pic @Mrs Funkin 
Parkrun for us today too. We did Great Yarmouth North Beach and omg it was tough running on sand all the way with an easterly gale blowing! So so cold!

Having a beautiful Christmas Day with family - I hope you are all having a lovely time too xx


----------



## immum

Happy Christmas all! You are so dedicated running on Christmas Day. Did our usual run on Thursday and forgot to post, 5.2 miles a little faster than recently, so close to 10’s. It was sooo warm though, I boiled. 
Lovely day today, my parents came after we’d all done our lateral flow tests. First time I’ve cooked xmas dinner for them, they usually do it, but have finally agreed to let me take over after 6 years of asking. Now vegetating on the sofa. 
I’ve really got to get out and do something tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

Great Xmas running everyone. No running yesterday but just under 8 miles today. Drove to the next village ran back with Loki then went back for the car. Got some new running trainers but it was just to muddy today I didn't have the heart to wreak them.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oooooh @Boxer123 NB Fuelcell! POSH! They look lush. I've got a pair of Fuelcell Rebel which are my racing shoes....but of course, there's not been any races.

Which Fuelcell are they? I love NB.

Great running too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran 5.66 miles this morning, couldn't be bothered to round it up. It wasn't very nice weather. I was pretty sodden by the time I got home. I'm off now for a week, so lots of running opportunities.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oooooh @Boxer123 NB Fuelcell! POSH! They look lush. I've got a pair of Fuelcell Rebel which are my racing shoes....but of course, there's not been any races.
> 
> Which Fuelcell are they? I love NB.
> 
> Great running too


Fuel cell propel V3. I managed to run a hole in my last pair.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 481527
> Great Xmas running everyone. No running yesterday but just under 8 miles today. Drove to the next village ran back with Loki then went back for the car. Got some new running trainers but it was just to muddy today I didn't have the heart to wreak them.


Ooohhhhh very nice! Far too pretty to get muddy on their first outing!


----------



## immum

Christened my Sweaty Betty leggings today! They are really comfortable, I love them. It was soo warm again this evening, but it was a nice run, 5 miles, reasonable pace. Was very surprised my legs felt ok after yesterday, usual Sunday 10 mile bike ride in the morning, followed by a 4 mile very muddy walk in the woods and fields.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy new SB leggings to you @immum 

I didn't run today as it was tipping down and I just couldn't face it. Might go in the morning...really need to!


----------



## Ringypie

Guess who has some new trail shoes on their way! My existing ones have many miles left in them but thinking about the miles I need to cover to get fit for the ultra (and to have a pair for filthy bog runs and one for less minging runs!). Well they were in the sale then I found a 15% off code which worked as well!
I’m off for a run with the club this evening - first time on a normal club run since I started helping the c25k group in September so I may be rather out of puff!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did five miles this morning, it was funny, I have no urge to Garmin drizzle usually but I did today  Funny weather, really windy but very westerly, so I ran inland for the headwind and then had a little assistance on the way down the Prom!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Guess who has some new trail shoes on their way! My existing ones have many miles left in them but thinking about the miles I need to cover to get fit for the ultra (and to have a pair for filthy bog runs and one for less minging runs!). Well they were in the sale then I found a 15% off code which worked as well!
> I'm off for a run with the club this evening - first time on a normal club run since I started helping the c25k group in September so I may be rather out of puff!


It's definitely the weather for them.


----------



## Ringypie

Well that was rather fun. 4 miles with club and I managed it in just over 10 minute miles so pleased with that. 
No excuses now - it’s time to get back to where I was in July 2020!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know how I love to combine an errand and a run? This morning saw me dropping the car to the garage and then running home. In a flipping DELUGE! It was awful! Soaked through to the skin. Four miles with husband…better not be raining later when I run to collect it later!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've only done a mile this morning but it's a mile more than planned.

I'm doing some cat sitting at the moment so thought I'd go from there along the tow path. Put my road shoes on and they were not the right choice, the river was so high and must have burst its banks at some point as it was very muddy.

Stopp r before I fell over and enjoyed a walk back.


----------



## Boxer123

A very slow 10 miles today. Partly due to mud and rain, partly due to my body being 90% Christmas snacks. @Mrs Funkin i often take the car to walk boxers then run back for it, I find I sometimes get serious regret and consider abandoning it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great running @Boxer123 ten miles is brilliant.

As we were running today I said I need to up my longer run game. I should be aiming for double figures really - but 'cos I'm slow and heavy it takes it out of me so much, which puts me off.

Maybe that will be my aim for the year. That and perfecting making a Black Forest gateau


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great running @Boxer123 ten miles is brilliant.
> 
> As we were running today I said I need to up my longer run game. I should be aiming for double figures really - but 'cos I'm slow and heavy it takes it out of me so much, which puts me off.
> 
> Maybe that will be my aim for the year. That and perfecting making a Black Forest gateau


I'm rather heavy at the moment. My body was slightly confused today being asked to move that much  I think the gateau is a fine idea they are yummy. Is anyone doing any January running challenges?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran to collect my car, so my first Double Run Day in a while...only another 1.6 miles but still made it to 5.7 for the day  

Maybe I need to do a virtual race or something...


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @Boxer123 i also need to up my distances again. Also feeling rather on the heavy side - but we have so many boxes of chocolates and biscuits we need to get through!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I ran to collect my car, so my first Double Run Day in a while...only another 1.6 miles but still made it to 5.7 for the day
> 
> Maybe I need to do a virtual race or something...


How about one of the end to end virtual challenges? There are lots of choices of distance and the time you have to complete them in.
I did the Welsh Coast Path challenge last year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ll look into something I think. 

I wasn’t going to bother today but looked at my yearly total and it was very close to last years…but if I didn’t run today I wouldn’t get to it tomorrow, so we did just over four miles.


----------



## Ringypie

Just in case anyone wants some new running tops I've just got these. Pretty good price (and I may be able to find you a 15% off code too). They feel nice quality and not too thick.


----------



## immum

Really didn’t want to go today. It was so warm I was dreading it. And my legs ached due to extra cycling and walking over the last couple of days. Anyway, forced myself and ended up really enjoying it! Not the fastest run but nice despite the wind and drizzle. 5.2 miles done. I too am feeling heavy, but need to eat all the chocs and biscuits from Christmas before I can do something about it! I’m undecided whether it’s better to stuff them all in over a few days or eek them out for longer!


----------



## Boxer123

A short 3.5 mile jog today with Loki. Hopefully will get out for a longer one tomorrow after the field with the boys. 

Anyone got any NYE plans? I’m doing myself and the boys a roast.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A short 3.5 mile jog today with Loki. Hopefully will get out for a longer one tomorrow after the field with the boys.
> 
> Anyone got any NYE plans? I'm doing myself and the boys a roast.


My New Year's Eve plans are: put Ringo to bed. Pop to pub for a port before it gets too busy. Home, evening in pjs with a bottle of nosecco (can't drink too much!).
Need to be up early tomorrow for Parkrun!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I ran four and a bit miles this morning to just pip last year’s mileage total by 0.8 miles haha. Ended up at 1146.6 miles for the year, which I’m pleased with. 

We’ve turned down two invites for tonight, we shall stay home and hopefully be asleep long before midnight, parkrun for us in the morning too. 

Happy New Year, running buddies - may 2022 bring you all a healthy year, with lots of fun running adventures. Lots of love xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

3.8 miles this morning, do muddy I ended up on my bottom but lots of cushioning!

Think the best pic of Woody for the year was taken too 

No Nye plans here but going for a walk with the canicross group for my birthday on Monday and then cake and a drink, probably all before 11am.

@Ringypie I'm sure it's your birthday too? Any plans? X


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s a super cute photo of Woody - I love it


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday @MissKittyKat is it tomorrow?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Happy birthday @MissKittyKat is it tomorrow?


3rd so bank holiday and not back to school until the day after x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> 3rd so bank holiday and not back to school until the day after x



Have a lovely day


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 482023
> 3.8 miles this morning, do muddy I ended up on my bottom but lots of cushioning!
> 
> Think the best pic of Woody for the year was taken too
> 
> No Nye plans here but going for a walk with the canicross group for my birthday on Monday and then cake and a drink, probably all before 11am.
> 
> @Ringypie I'm sure it's your birthday too? Any plans? X


Oh well remembered! We share a birthday don't we. I shall be 43  on 3 Jan.
Not sure what we are going to do yet, a day out would be nice but will depend on the weather! Sounds like you have a lovely day planned.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Oh well remembered! We share a birthday don't we. I shall be 43  on 3 Jan.
> Not sure what we are going to do yet, a day out would be nice but will depend on the weather! Sounds like you have a lovely day planned.


Age twinnies too 

I was expected on valentine's Day so a little early


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well apparently it’s Saturday - even though it doesn’t feel like it - so it was the usual run there, do parkrun, run home. On Christmas Day I did 27:19, today 27:20 - so the Christmas extras have slowed me by one second hahaha! 

HNY everyone xx


----------



## Ringypie

And the new year is off with a parkrun. A flat one along Teignbridge promenade blowing a gale and pouring with rain! Official time 27.53 so pleased with that as I haven’t done any speed work in months and months.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Blooming brilliant Ringy  great effort!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Blooming brilliant Ringy  great effort!


And well done you too - we cross posted our parkrun reports


----------



## Boxer123

Happy new year everyone. @Ringypie tou are like a whippet.

10 miles for me today off road. I took the boys to the field today and it was beautiful almost spring like. Got home put my trainers on and the heavens opened. The first part was eerie and quiet. Then I hit the numpty new year day dog walker spot and the mud was intense. This slowed me down a bit. Lots of people stopped to tell me I was making a good effort


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Happy new year everyone. @Ringypie tou are like a whippet.
> 
> 10 miles for me today off road. I took the boys to the field today and it was beautiful almost spring like. Got home put my trainers on and the heavens opened. The first part was eerie and quiet. Then I hit the numpty new year day dog walker spot and the mud was intense. This slowed me down a bit. Lots of people stopped to tell me I was making a good effort
> 
> View attachment 482055
> View attachment 482056
> View attachment 482057
> View attachment 482058
> View attachment 482059


Well done great distance! Everywhere is just so muddy this time of year - missing the whole of last winter I've kind of forgotten how cold and damp it is running this time of year!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck @Boxer123 that looks clarty!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flipping heck @Boxer123 that looks clarty!


I was in quite a mess by the end. Got home cup of tea and a lush bath.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I was in quite a mess by the end. Got home cup of tea and a lush bath.


That's one of the best bits about running - when you've had a good run and are relaxing afterwards!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> That's one of the best bits about running - when you've had a good run and are relaxing afterwards!


Quite agree I'm all comfy under my blanket it's that good tired feeling.


----------



## immum

Happy New Year everyone! 
Some good running going on there.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well most of my mornings seem to start with, “I don’t think I can be bothered to go for a run”…then I go. 

My legs felt tired this morning, so I only did 4.5 miles. Met a chap I know from parkrun and running club and we ran along for about 15 minutes, me going faster than normal and him going slower so my average pace went under 10s as a result. Did just under 30 miles this week - good job really considering how much weight I’ve put on! 

Spent three hours taking lots of decorations down, not all of them yet but nearly. I wanted one more night with the tree. I shall be sad when it’s not there. 

Hope everyone had a nice run today


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin its hard to get going in the winter but once your out it's not so bad. Rest day for me today to catch up on reports took the boxer boys out then hit the laptop. Last day of the hols tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

I did a cheeky, hilly 7 miles today. It was fine until part way through when the heavens opened and I got soaked right through to the knickers. Really enjoyed it apart from that and felt good on the hills, slow but I could do it so hopefully I’ll be able to improve as I get fitter again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Birthday to the Birthday Twins @MissKittyKat and @Ringypie - I hope you both have a lovely day xx


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday both


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh thank you! Happy birthday @MissKittyKat i hope you have a lovely one too!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ah thanks.

@Ringypie have a lovely day too x

Just got back from our walk, a lovely 3 miles and then a drink in the garden whilst the dogs all were playing x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Ah thanks.
> 
> @Ringypie have a lovely day too x
> 
> Just got back from our walk, a lovely 3 miles and then a drink in the garden whilst the dogs all were playing x
> View attachment 482159


Sounds lovely. You look like the dog whisperer there.

6 miles on road in my new shoes today. They survived the mud.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 482160
> 
> 
> Sounds lovely. You look like the dog whisperer there.
> 
> 6 miles on road in my new shoes today. They survived the mud.


Trainers looking good.

It's the power of food


----------



## immum

Happy belated birthday @Ringypie and @MissKittyKat! Hope you both had a lovely day.
Really didn't want to go out again last night. Awful nights sleep so very tired, legs ached from cycling at the weekend and had a headache from tiredness. Went anyway, and it was OK. Nice evening actually, bit cooler thank goodness. Felt OK running, legs were fine, headache eased a bit and it really woke me up, so felt loads better when I'd finished and was glad I went in the end. 5.2 miles and just over 10 min miles, pleased with that.


----------



## Boxer123

Well we got up early to do a 10km before work. Loki was up had his lights on, I had mine on. Stepped outside it started to rain so loki refused to run and pulled home.

#terriblerunningpartner


----------



## Boxer123

5km before work gorgeous morning but it is icy so go careful everyone.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m in the dentist. How you can run so late when the day is only just starting I don’t know. Didn’t want to run beforehand…


----------



## Boxer123

Nothing serious I hope @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No just routine hygienist and check up. I’m terribly frightened of the dentist though! Literally shake as I walk down…can’t go to one I have to drive to as I wouldn’t be able.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Done the hygiene visit, now waiting for dentist. Sitting here hearing all kinds of noises….aaargghhhh! 

Husband says he will come for a run with me, at least it should be a bit warmer! It was chilly walking down, on the plus side I’ve tested my new coat out (extra long puffer thing bought with Christmas money). It’s toastie warm


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sunny 3.5 miles with husband. I rarely run later in the day and it was very busy on the prom, partly because it’s sunny. My SB leggings are so lovely to run in  

First day back at work for my hygienist as she has had a cancer diagnosis. I was so pleased to see her, she’s the only one I really trust to do it. I’m so frightened of the whole thing. Good job my teeth are reasonable as I didn’t go to the dentist for many many years.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @mrs f I hope the dentist wasn't too traumatic!

I had an amazing run yesterday!! I've gone back to normal club runs now after doing the c25k group. It was the club handicap so me being me pushed myself. And blow me if my legs didn't respond on the hills!! The poison is coming out of my system and don't I feel better for it - it's only now that I'm seeing how different I feel!


----------



## MissKittyKat

A nice steady 5k road run for me tonight, if road running can be counted as nice!!!!

I'm trying a new strategy to stop my watch looking obsession and not looking at it until I've listened to a certain number of songs, it was 5 tonight and 6 on my next run.

It's shocking how long some 80s pop songs are though, you think they're going to end and the. Just keep going!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, yes, running on roads is lovely  I much prefer it to trails, which I have to concentrate too hard on…

It’s freeeeeeeeeezing out there, I’m almost glad I’m at work rather than going running now. Almost.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, yes, running on roads is lovely  I much prefer it to trails, which I have to concentrate too hard on…
> 
> It's freeeeeeeeeezing out there, I'm almost glad I'm at work rather than going running now. Almost.


Myself and loki are currently gearing ourselves up for a run. Currently under a blanket.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh, yes, running on roads is lovely  I much prefer it to trails, which I have to concentrate too hard on…
> 
> It's freeeeeeeeeezing out there, I'm almost glad I'm at work rather than going running now. Almost.


Oh no Mrs F!! Trail runs are awesome


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, trail runs cause me nothing but trouble


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well you know how I like to combine an errand with a run? This morning’s errand was to do my first ever PCR. Husband had the faintest of lines on an LFT yesterday at 15:45 (he only did it because he’s felt shattered and had two afternoon naps and he’s not like that), he had a PCR by 16:20! The guidelines at work are that I had to do a PCR, so I ran down and did that this morning. 

I did 6.3 miles in case I can’t go out again for a while!

Got home and husband had had his result already…negative


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well you know how I like to combine an errand with a run? This morning's errand was to do my first ever PCR. Husband had the faintest of lines on an LFT yesterday at 15:45 (he only did it because he's felt shattered and had two afternoon naps and he's not like that), he had a PCR by 16:20! The guidelines at work are that I had to do a PCR, so I ran down and did that this morning.
> 
> I did 6.3 miles in case I can't go out again for a while!
> 
> Got home and husband had had his result already…negative


I hope it's good news for you @Mrs Funkin. 7 miles for me today a 6 mile run with Loki then cool down walk with Sox.


----------



## immum

Cold tonight! Lovely run even though it was a “wrong day” run. Once I’d warmed up a bit it was perfect running weather. 5.2 miles a little slower than usual but still happy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No result as yet…

Well done gang on getting out there in the cold…my SB leggings were lovely today. Snuggly


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooph! That was a bit manky out there…usual run to parkrun, run around in circles (today with pal who broke her foot), run home…just about 5.9 miles. In the howling wind and piddling down rain. 

Done now though


----------



## Ringypie

Blowing a gale and pouring with rain here for a change… but it’s parkrun day so off we went. Slightly overdressed in my leggings, microfleece, waterproof jacket, wooly hat and gloves! I must say I’m very impressed with my waterproof, it stayed completely waterproof and I didn’t boil in the bag in it, it did a great job even though I got rather hot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran down in my cycling jacket but ran in short sleeves and leggings and was fine, had to wear a cap due to rain or I'd have seen nothing at all (pesky glasses!). 

Jacket sounds good Ringy, I've never managed to find a jacket to run in that's waterproof on the inside too. Boil in the bag is a perfect description


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I ran down in my cycling jacket but ran in short sleeves and leggings and was fine, had to wear a cap due to rain or I'd have seen nothing at all (pesky glasses!).
> 
> Jacket sounds good Ringy, I've never managed to find a jacket to run in that's waterproof on the inside too. Boil in the bag is a perfect description


I spent a bit on it but it has great reviews… it's inov8 stormshell. Packs up really small and hard taped seams so great for when we do our trail runs that have a kit list.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done everyone for getting out. No running for me today I’ve been house hunting hoping for a long one tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooooh *goes off to check your house thread in case you've found something really lovely*


----------



## Boxer123

Today was not the day @Mrs Funkin. The hunt for boxer HQ continues.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boooo, shame....but the right one will be there for you somewhere. Hopefully sooner rather than later xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Try again on the right thread!

Went out this morning whilst Woody was at his fitness hydro swim. He definitely got the better exercise deal.

2.5 miles done in the rain.

Wasted 90 mins this afternoon getting my gait done again and then not being sold shoes, no attempt or anything. I didn't seem to fit in their standard shoe requirement box!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yay for running, boo for wasted time and no shoes


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sunny morning so even though my legs were seemingly filled with lead off I set. I had no idea what I was doing or where I was going. Ended up doing 10k in just under 63 minutes, would have been a bit slower but I had an adrenaline boost at about 5.5 miles. I was detouring through a little park to avoid stones on the Prom when a ball whizzed over my shoulder, landing just in front of me and a dog came barrelling down after it, nearly taking me out. There were two men, one of whom admitted to throwing the ball. I asked him politely to perhaps consider other people before chucking the ball. He had the good grace to say sorry. Clearly not the woofers fault, it was chasing the ball but blimey people are daft sometimes. 

What is it with me and dogs?


----------



## Boxer123

I got chased by a woofer today @Mrs Funkin lucky I'm not scared of dogs as he was jumping all over me.

I took the boys out first thing then ran 12 miles. Beautiful morning. That takes me to just over 30 miles for the week which isn't bad going the first week back to wk. I need to start stretching more I'm a bit stiff.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Is it summer yet? My new (total bargains in the sale) SB summer kit is here and it's sad it's going away into the kit box.










I'm branching out in many ways. More figure hugging tops, short shorts on the left for when it's boiling and blue for a change from pink/orange


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Is it summer yet? My new (total bargains in the sale) SB summer kit is here and it's sad it's going away into the kit box.
> 
> View attachment 482434
> 
> 
> I'm branching out in many ways. More figure hugging tops, short shorts on the left for when it's boiling and blue for a change from pink/orange


They look fun I have to say I'm looking forward to warmer days.


----------



## Ringypie

Well I’ve had such a fun morning! We did the January Jaunt 10k which is an out and back course which is basically uphill on the way out finishing with a long old upward slog then mostly down on the way home. Guess who ran all the hills and completed in just over 57 minutes!! I can literally feel the poison draining out of my system and the strength coming back, it’s the most wonderful, exhilarating feeling!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well I've had such a fun morning! We did the January Jaunt 10k which is an out and back course which is basically uphill on the way out finishing with a long old upward slog then mostly down on the way home. Guess who ran all the hills and completed in just over 57 minutes!! I can literally feel the poison draining out of my system and the strength coming back, it's the most wonderful, exhilarating feeling!


Great news @Ringypie you really did kick cancers arse !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great news @Ringypie you really did kick cancers arse !


Well at least that battle…. I hope it's been kicked but never know whether it's going to rest it's ugly head again. So I'm just enjoying every day for the beautiful gift it is!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well at least that battle…. I hope it's been kicked but never know whether it's going to rest it's ugly head again. So I'm just enjoying every day for the beautiful gift it is!


Absolutely. Do you get regular scans from now on ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy I can literally FEEL your beaming smile as joy radiating from your post. 

It may have caused me to grin and have leaky eyes in equal measure


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Oh I meant to report that I got my negative PCR result last night too)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Absolutely. Do you get regular scans from now on ?


I have a yearly mammogram on my remaining breast and apart from that just monitor myself (which is scary) but they have said not to worry too much, just if I find any lumps or get pain or anything else odd that stays for weeks I should contact them.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy I can literally FEEL your beaming smile as joy radiating from your post.
> 
> It may have caused me to grin and have leaky eyes in equal measure


This photo pretty much sums up how I feel!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> This photo pretty much sums up how I feel!
> View attachment 482448


Amazing


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running for me today, needed a little rest day. 

Went to a funeral, was literally lollaxing about all morning until we left to walk to the church at 11:30. Just couldn't be bothered to really do anything at all, isn't it awful? Slacker.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No running for me today, needed a little rest day.
> 
> Went to a funeral, was literally lollaxing about all morning until we left to walk to the church at 11:30. Just couldn't be bothered to really do anything at all, isn't it awful? Slacker.


Sorry to hear you had a funeral @Mrs Funkin dont forget rest is important.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you - it was our neighbour who was 90 when he died at the end of November. He'd had a pretty full life - turned out he'd had another wife we didn't know about and spent nine years living in Africa!


----------



## Boxer123

This is near me very tempting

https://goringgaprun.com/


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My first 10k was the Goring & Woodcote 10k  

50k seems nice - for you crazy folk


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My first 10k was the Goring & Woodcote 10k
> 
> 50k seems nice - for you crazy folk


It's half or 50km I could go either way.

A slow 5km this morning I have had terrible dreams the last few nights and feel weary.


----------



## immum

Really achy legs last night for the first 3 miles, then settled down and ended up doing 6.3 miles! Bit slow @ 10:30’s but felt really comfortable. Wanted to do a longer run as I’m now not going to be able to run for a week. I’m currently in hospital mid surgery to remove yet another basal cell carcinoma from my nose. First step done and waiting for results to see if it needs another slice taking off.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh crikey @immum  Hope they got it all and you don't need more removed. What a stress for you, no wonder you wanted to run further. Fingers crossed xx


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh crikey @immum  Hope they got it all and you don't need more removed. What a stress for you, no wonder you wanted to run further. Fingers crossed xx


Thanks @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran to pal’s, collected her for her longest run since the broken foot, ran home. 5.68 miles, nice and chatty, very odd weather. Sort of mizzly, clammy, Misty, most odd!


----------



## immum

Just heard sample tested clear all round, so no more surgery. Yay! Just have to wait now to get the wound closed.


----------



## Boxer123

That's good news @immum what a worry.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Just heard sample tested clear all round, so no more surgery. Yay! Just have to wait now to get the wound closed.


That's great news so happy for you!


----------



## Ringypie

Running club tonight  I’m back with my old pre c group. So lovely to run with them and my favourite running buddy. Just over 5 miles, sub 9.30 so pleased with that! Running buddy was heard to mutter oh god she’s back  as I set off up the hill! 
So we think running on chemo is a bit like altitude training!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, back whizzing up the hills, that’s cool.

I can’t decide if I want to run or not…current status is lolling about thinking of things to do but have such a spinning brain that I can’t actually do anything. Pah! I had all good intentions for this week, too. Double pah!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, back whizzing up the hills, that's cool.
> 
> I can't decide if I want to run or not…current status is lolling about thinking of things to do but have such a spinning brain that I can't actually do anything. Pah! I had all good intentions for this week, too. Double pah!


Hope you got out for a run - might help clear your head.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband and I did 5k, sunny day, cold, all good  Thanks Ringy x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Brilliant night run today with Mr Woodles. We both love it so much.

It nearly didn't happen as thought I'd shut my kitchen door but as I was leaving saw a flash of black and white run past me and the indoor cat was out! I'm convinced he has thumbs.

10mins of stress and and he was back inside so ended up taking my new trainers out for the run. I'd only been wearing them to see what they were like! Didn't have time to change them though.

They felt ok though. Not as cushioned as my Hokas but more cushioned than the asics I couldnt get on with so seem a good compromise. Definitely better grippy lugs as it was really muddy.

Tomorrow will be the test to see how my knees and shins are. I tend to ignore how my ankles feel as they take a while to get moving in the morning anyway. 

Anyway, 3.5 miles done


----------



## Boxer123

I'm struggling with mornings and January at the moment so tired. Yesterday morning was so beautiful it was worth getting up. Just trying to jolly myself for this morning.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 482585
> View attachment 482586
> View attachment 482587
> View attachment 482588
> I'm struggling with mornings and January at the moment so tired. Yesterday morning was so beautiful it was worth getting up. Just trying to jolly myself for this morning.


It's frosty where I am, just got back. It's very nice and crisp x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> It's frosty where I am, just got back. It's very nice and crisp x


I wimped out and took the boys to the field I'm to tired.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran to collect pal again this morning, forgot to stop watch when we got back to hers, so had to faff with my Garmin entry…anyway, 5.7 miles in the freezing sunshine. Also forgot to drop cheese to her. Also can't do the Wordle this morning…so apart from all that I'm doing brilliantly 

Honestly. Hopeless!










Glasses too steamy to be wearing for the photo, I look funny without them I think.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning another beautiful day.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I appear to have signed up for Beachy Head half in Oct, already pooping my pants


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I appear to have signed up for Beachy Head half in Oct, already pooping my pants


How exciting get training on those hills I still have flashbacks from the beachy head marathon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sausage rolls at the aid stations though, no? Which is obviously no good if you're a veggie…but are apparently delicious mid race!

@Boxer123 beautiful sky


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sausage rolls at the aid stations though, no? Which is obviously no good if you're a veggie…but are apparently delicious mid race!
> 
> @Boxer123 beautiful sky


Yes one of th group I'm doing it with has done th full marathon and said the food stations are amazing 

Going to start doing some more hill walking to begin with and my usual hills in the woods.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes one of th group I'm doing it with has done th full marathon and said the food stations are amazing
> 
> Going to start doing some more hill walking to begin with and my usual hills in the woods.


I remember cups of tea and mars bars it was a beautiful run.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today January is kicking my ass. I’m so tired going to curl up with some tea and head out tomorrow hopefully refreshed.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I appear to have signed up for Beachy Head half in Oct, already pooping my pants


That's so exciting!!


----------



## Ringypie

Nice social club run last night then Parkrun this morning. Took it nice and steady as I’m doing a half tomorrow. No idea how that will go as I haven’t done that sort of distance for a while but never mind!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Nice social club run last night then Parkrun this morning. Took it nice and steady as I'm doing a half tomorrow. No idea how that will go as I haven't done that sort of distance for a while but never mind!


You'll smash it 

Just back from a 5k, it was so nice out glad I left it a little later in the day.

My new road running strategy seems to be working to stop my looking at watch obsession. I listen to music when road running and I've started to run for a specific number of songs before looking at my watch. I'm up to 6 so far which is about 1.6 miles.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> You'll smash it
> 
> Just back from a 5k, it was so nice out glad I left it a little later in the day.
> 
> My new road running strategy seems to be working to stop my looking at watch obsession. I listen to music when road running and I've started to run for a specific number of songs before looking at my watch. I'm up to 6 so far which is about 1.6 miles.


Either that or I will be smashed 

I have a couple of long sleeved tops with thumb holes. Those with a pair of gloves on top mean it's virtually impossible to look at my watch without serious excavation!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, I love how you just do stuff. You don't over-think it, you enter a race because you want to and off you go. I need a bit of that in my life...

You're going to be brilliant


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ringy, I love how you just do stuff. You don't over-think it, you enter a race because you want to and off you go. I need a bit of that in my life...
> 
> You're going to be brilliant


Well the way I see it is I know I can cover the distance - I just have to listen to my body and let it go at the speed it's comfortable with so if I need to take a walk on the hills so be it! I love races for going to different places that I wouldn't normally run around then going for lunch after!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

When Oscar is no longer of this earthly plain, I'm coming to do a race with you Ringy - whether you like it or not 

ETA: Not that I want him to no longer be of this earthly plain but I do realise it will happen at some point!


----------



## Boxer123

You'll do great @Ringypie is it a hilly one ?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> When Oscar is no longer of this earthly plain, I'm coming to do a race with you Ringy - whether you like it or not
> 
> ETA: Not that I want him to no longer be of this earthly plain but I do realise it will happen at some point!


I would love to do a race with you! Although for Oscar Woo I hope it isn't for a long long time xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> You'll do great @Ringypie is it a hilly one ?


Yeah it's pretty much uphill out then downhill home!


----------



## Ringypie

I have an embarrassing question!! My road shoes absolutely stink! I think it’s from when they got absolutely saturated several times and perhaps didn’t dry out as quickly as they needed to (in spite of the shoe dryer) rather than cheesy smelly foot smell. Has anyone got any magic ways of getting rid of the pong? Thankfully they are older shoes now and perhaps only have another hundred miles left in them but still… they smell like they are about to run off on their own!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've put bicarb in husband's cycling shoes after he's done Ironman, as he'd wee'd on the bike during the race (that was a lovely job, as was washing the disgusting race kit that had been in a bag for a day, bleurgh!). Not sure if it would work in this case but it's worth a try? We've also used that Dettol anti-bac spray in a can.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've put bicarb in husband's cycling shoes after he's done Ironman, as he'd wee'd on the bike during the race (that was a lovely job, as was washing the disgusting race kit that had been in a bag for a day, bleurgh!). Not sure if it would work in this case but it's worth a try? We've also used that Dettol anti-bac spray in a can.


Oh no that sounds revolting! I've just liberally filled my shoes with bicarb  I wonder if they will fizz next time I wear them if it's damp!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A smidge over 6.5 miles, my legs are broken now though, no idea why. Wasn’t even any faster than normal (10:20s) so I have no reason. Ah well. Done now. 

I really do need to increase my distances though.


----------



## MissKittyKat

All back and showered from 7 miles (which was only going to be 4), the group took a wrong turn.

I wasn't even going to do it all as my shin/calf was feeling a bit weird when I got up and then took Woody for his walk but got to 2miles and all felt good so thought we would be heading back!

Never mind, start of the half training I guess 

It was very pretty and misty though and as we headed back could hear the church bells in the village x


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat .

8 miles this morning wasn't really feeling it today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @MissKittyKat and @Boxer123  No doubt @Ringypie is somewhere up a hill...or hopefully down a hill!

Hoping that @immum is recovering well from her procedure, hope you're healing nicely Immum.


----------



## Ringypie

I'm finally back down off the hill!

Well that was tough. 13 and a bit miles of hills and mud!








There were smiles at the start….







Needless to say I didn't look like that by the end!!















But we got a nice medal and a chocolate bar and I was only 2 minutes adrift of the first time I did the race and 10.57 minute miles - I was really hoping I would scrape in under 11 minute miles so delighted with it really considering my lack of distance running over the past few months!


----------



## Boxer123

Great job @Ringypie love the before and after piccies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant stuff @Ringypie  Inspirational as always xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie just amazing. X


----------



## Boxer123

5.8 miles this morning glorious. It's blue monday today so good to get out and run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You know how I love to combine an errand, well this morning I ran to the vet to get some flea spot ons. Of course the one Oscar has now has to get ordered in *sigh* so I returned empty handed - and indeed empty legged as my legs felt like lead! I did confirm that it’s still included in the monthly vet plan and she said yes but that particular receptionist isn’t always “on it”. The one they’ve changed to is no doubt cheaper but Oscar hated it.

Still, 4.2 miles in the sunshine was all good  back to work tomorrow - I’ve only done two days out of the last 20-something, so it’s going to be awful! Oh for someone to leave me a couple of hundred thousand quid - I don’t need millions, that would mean I could give up work


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie that was a great run!
Nose is healing nicely but looks a mess! 17 stitches down the side of my nose, it's still very tight as it had to be stitched tightly to close the wound. They are dissolving stitches so will be there for weeks too. Also still painful if I'm not careful washing my face, but it's improving daily. Follow up appointment with consultant tomorrow. He did say I shouldn't exercise until I'd seen him again, but I was a bit naughty and did a half hour bike ride on Sunday, and a gentle 3.1 mile run this evening. I had to get out I was going mad! Nose was starting to ache towards the end but I think that was the cold more than anything. Lovely evening and perfect temperature so I'm cross I can't run properly, but it was really icy in places, so probably a good idea to take it easy.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Well done @Ringypie that was a great run!
> Nose is healing nicely but looks a mess! 17 stitches down the side of my nose, it's still very tight as it had to be stitched tightly to close the wound. They are dissolving stitches so will be there for weeks too. Also still painful if I'm not careful washing my face, but it's improving daily. Follow up appointment with consultant tomorrow. He did say I shouldn't exercise until I'd seen him again, but I was a bit naughty and did a half hour bike ride on Sunday, and a gentle 3.1 mile run this evening. I had to get out I was going mad! Nose was starting to ache towards the end but I think that was the cold more than anything. Lovely evening and perfect temperature so I'm cross I can't run properly, but it was really icy in places, so probably a good idea to take it easy.


Poor you that sounds really horrid. I hope it doesn't take too long to heal.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope your on the mend soon @immum sounds sore. 
3.6 miles this morning -4 !


----------



## edinoodle

Hi everyone! I’m gonna join this thread and finally start running. I’ve got my new trainers arriving today so I have no excuses 

I’m totally new to running so I’m gonna start with couch to 5k and see how I get on, but I have a couple of questions (probably silly ones so bear with!) 

I’m planning on going out in the morning, should I eat before or after? I only have a light breakfast anyway.

Would wearing gym leggings and a hoodie be okay? I know it’ll be a bit of trial and error but I don’t want to put myself off before I’ve even started, I hate being cold! 

Any general tips? I’m reasonably gym-fit but never run anywhere due to a previous injury. Had the all clear from physio though now and raring to go!


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Hi everyone! I'm gonna join this thread and finally start running. I've got my new trainers arriving today so I have no excuses
> 
> I'm totally new to running so I'm gonna start with couch to 5k and see how I get on, but I have a couple of questions (probably silly ones so bear with!)
> 
> I'm planning on going out in the morning, should I eat before or after? I only have a light breakfast anyway.
> 
> Would wearing gym leggings and a hoodie be okay? I know it'll be a bit of trial and error but I don't want to put myself off before I've even started, I hate being cold!
> 
> Any general tips? I'm reasonably gym-fit but never run anywhere due to a previous injury. Had the all clear from physio though now and raring to go!


Welcome to the dark side. With regards to eating it really depends. I can run on a full belly but some can't. It's definitely trial and error. I would ditch the hoodie or you might get to hot. If you run in circles around a park you can pop it on a bench.

My advice is don't be disheartened if training doesn't go to plan. I was quite gym fit but struggled with running at first. C25k is good but do go at your own pace.

Don't worry about what you look like or what people think. If you are out your a runner.


----------



## Ringypie

edinoodle said:


> Hi everyone! I'm gonna join this thread and finally start running. I've got my new trainers arriving today so I have no excuses
> 
> I'm totally new to running so I'm gonna start with couch to 5k and see how I get on, but I have a couple of questions (probably silly ones so bear with!)
> 
> I'm planning on going out in the morning, should I eat before or after? I only have a light breakfast anyway.
> 
> Would wearing gym leggings and a hoodie be okay? I know it'll be a bit of trial and error but I don't want to put myself off before I've even started, I hate being cold!
> 
> Any general tips? I'm reasonably gym-fit but never run anywhere due to a previous injury. Had the all clear from physio though now and raring to go!


Hello and welcome!!

I find I need to eat before I run otherwise I run out of energy. But some people are fine with it. It's trial and error really to find out what suits you.
Gym leggings would be absolutely fine, you might get a bit hot in a hoodie but you could always start off and see how you get on - at the beginning of c25k there is a fair bit of walking so you don't want to get cold. I usually wear shorts all year unless it's freezing - but depends on the weather where you live!
Be careful not to go off too fast when you start running, you don't need to sprint, just find a comfortable pace that you can keep up.


----------



## edinoodle

Thank you!  I couldn’t wait until the morning so I went on my first ever run, I could only manage 20 minutes because it was so cold - my ears are frozen! I think I’ll need to toughen up a bit  I definitely couldn’t run in shorts! 

I did 2.7km in those 20 mins though so I’m really happy with that for my first go! I enjoyed it and am looking forward to going out tomorrow. I started with the C25k app but I was so cold when I was supposed to be walking that I just decided to keep going in a jog and cut the time shorter. I also didn’t plan a route at all so ended up having to stop and get google maps up


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Thank you!  I couldn't wait until the morning so I went on my first ever run, I could only manage 20 minutes because it was so cold - my ears are frozen! I think I'll need to toughen up a bit  I definitely couldn't run in shorts!
> 
> I did 2.7km in those 20 mins though so I'm really happy with that for my first go! I enjoyed it and am looking forward to going out tomorrow. I started with the C25k app but I was so cold when I was supposed to be walking that I just decided to keep going in a jog and cut the time shorter. I also didn't plan a route at all so ended up having to stop and get google maps up


Well done today was a brave day to start with the temperature


----------



## MissKittyKat

edinoodle said:


> Thank you!  I couldn't wait until the morning so I went on my first ever run, I could only manage 20 minutes because it was so cold - my ears are frozen! I think I'll need to toughen up a bit  I definitely couldn't run in shorts!
> 
> I did 2.7km in those 20 mins though so I'm really happy with that for my first go! I enjoyed it and am looking forward to going out tomorrow. I started with the C25k app but I was so cold when I was supposed to be walking that I just decided to keep going in a jog and cut the time shorter. I also didn't plan a route at all so ended up having to stop and get google maps up


Well done. I was going out this evening but the freeze fog was even too cold for me, I get so hot my friends I run with think I'm a loon.

Did a ballet fitness class instead!

If you keep it up maybe think about a lightweight running jacket that will just keep the wind and cold out but must be breathable unless you fancy a sauna as part of your run


----------



## Ringypie

edinoodle said:


> Thank you!  I couldn't wait until the morning so I went on my first ever run, I could only manage 20 minutes because it was so cold - my ears are frozen! I think I'll need to toughen up a bit  I definitely couldn't run in shorts!
> 
> I did 2.7km in those 20 mins though so I'm really happy with that for my first go! I enjoyed it and am looking forward to going out tomorrow. I started with the C25k app but I was so cold when I was supposed to be walking that I just decided to keep going in a jog and cut the time shorter. I also didn't plan a route at all so ended up having to stop and get google maps up


Brilliant well done!! The main thing is it should be fun!

If you need running tops etc sportsshoes.com often has some good offers (if you are in the uk?)


----------



## Ringypie

Sprint session with the club tonight…. Just what I needed after my half on Sunday  however I was pleasantly surprised by how well it went, I got a pb on the sprint circuit Strava segment and a top 10 finish! Then a gentle trot home.
So much fun - it’s lovely feeling stronger again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hello and welcome @edinoodle  Great first run too, well done!

Unless I'm doing ten miles or more I don't eat breakfast. I used to and then started running without breakfast and found I did okay without. Strangely I do eat if I'm doing a race (but I rarely do them nowadays!), either rice pudding or ready brek.

My other thing would be to say don't run too fast too soon, just take it gently and be kind to yourself!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hello and welcome @edinoodle  Great first run too, well done!
> 
> Unless I'm doing ten miles or more I don't eat breakfast. I used to and then started running without breakfast and found I did okay without. Strangely I do eat if I'm doing a race (but I rarely do them nowadays!), either rice pudding or ready brek.
> 
> My other thing would be to say don't run too fast too soon, just take it gently and be kind to yourself!


I don't know how you run that distance with no brekkie!! I'd be starving by the first mile! I have to take malt loaf with me on longer runs so I've got something solid to nibble on. I was hangry after my half on Sunday - had been using jelly cubes to keep my energy up but when I finished omg I was starving. Luckily we went for a roast after !


----------



## edinoodle

Thanks everyone! I set my alarm this morning ready for a run but when I woke up I was so stiff mostly around my hips! Is that normal?!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You only ran yesterday @edinoodle I wouldn't say that running two days on the trot is the best thing when you're just starting out. I think a nice walk is in order today - and I share your hip thing! That's my weak spot, so much so that my right hip is troubling me today so I haven't run. Listen to your body  I will try to go for a little walk later but for now it's icy rain so I CBA


----------



## Ringypie

edinoodle said:


> Thanks everyone! I set my alarm this morning ready for a run but when I woke up I was so stiff mostly around my hips! Is that normal?!


Absolutely normal. Be careful not to overdo it or you could hurt yourself. Running 2 days on the trot may be a bit ambitious as you start out - why not go for a brisk walk instead?


----------



## edinoodle

Thanks @Mrs Funkin and @Ringypie ! I had no idea running two days might be a bit too much! I definitely don't want to injure myself so will take it slowly. More walking and stretching. Although I felt so good after my run yesterday I was looking forward to going out again today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Tomorrow is another day @edinoodle  I usually run on my days off, so four or five days a week (unless I am doing a month of running every day, which I might do again this spring). Recovery is important, especially when you're getting used to something new. If I suddenly started going to a gym, I'd not be able to do it two days on the trot, as those muscles aren't used to it. I'm so pleased you enjoyed your run so much that you wanted to go again though


----------



## edinoodle

Mrs Funkin said:


> Tomorrow is another day @edinoodle  I usually run on my days off, so four or five days a week (unless I am doing a month of running every day, which I might do again this spring). Recovery is important, especially when you're getting used to something new. If I suddenly started going to a gym, I'd not be able to do it two days on the trot, as those muscles aren't used to it. I'm so pleased you enjoyed your run so much that you wanted to go again though


That is very true, and I'd hate to go all out on my first week but then never run again! What you've said about recovery is so true, I think because I felt okay at the time I didn't feel like I was pushing myself too much but clearly my hips disagree. I'm not good at being patient and slowly building that fitness, so maybe I should try and stick to a C25K program rather than just freestyle it. Thanks for all your advice, it's massively helped already!


----------



## Boxer123

It took me a good couple of years to be able to run on consecutive days without injury. Do you do any yoga @edinoodle ? It's good your enjoying it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I need to start some yoga I think. Or some stretching at least. I know there's Yoga with Adrienne on youtube, I've tried but it hurts my gammy neck! Where my cervical vertebrae have slipped it causes me quite a lot of discomfort if I'm in the wrong spot.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I need to start some yoga I think. Or some stretching at least. I know there's Yoga with Adrienne on youtube, I've tried but it hurts my gammy neck! Where my cervical vertebrae have slipped it causes me quite a lot of discomfort if I'm in the wrong spot.


I do to the plan was to do it in the evening currently sat in my dressing gown eating chocolate watching Supernatural. Go careful with that gammy neck.


----------



## edinoodle

Boxer123 said:


> It took me a good couple of years to be able to run on consecutive days without injury. Do you do any yoga @edinoodle ? It's good your enjoying it


I do a bit of yoga but I'm really not flexible so it's a feeble attempt!  Still a bit stiff today so I'm gonna walk and do a pilates class instead. Hopefully will be able to run tomorrow, but we shall see!!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@edinoodle I do weekly fitness Pilates and a ballet inspired fitness class both of which have improved my muscle strength in my legs and hips. My core is still shocking which is why my running form goes even more sluggish when I get tired! Working on it though.

I love the ballet stuff because it makes me feel graceful even though I'm not 

3 miles tonight around town and no looking at my watch for 7 80s tracks. One of them I thought was never going to end. Pace wasn't too bad and just kept plodding on, for once my pace stayed pretty consistent.

Back to the trails on Sunday.


----------



## Boxer123

3.6 miles at -4. Terrible nights sleep it's so cold in the cottage I wake up with sore legs. The fire alarm battery is low and it woke me up to tell me at 3am.

Ran through the woods this morning it's normally just us. Today a car pulled in and you know when you have that moment of anxiety knowing how isolated you are.? I hate feeling like that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not liking how you felt Boxer


----------



## Mrs Funkin

First run since Monday. Back still feeling so tight, not painful now just tight. Just over 5k, 10:15s so nice little toddle. Chilly and sunny.


----------



## immum

Hello @edinoodle, welcome, I hope you stay and enjoy your running. I'm a twice a week runner usually, more like jogger actually! Bit on the slow side but its the getting out and doing something that counts.
Gosh it was cold last night! I love it like that, but could do without the frozen thighs and bum cheeks! 4.8 miles, slow and steady, 10:25's. Husbands hip and my hamstring are niggling a bit so we are taking it easy, even though that's been the normal pace for the last few weeks. That's my excuse anyway!
Nose was fine, pretty much healed now, though still very tender and swollen. I'm not loving all the stitches sticking up along it though, and as they're dissolving ones they'll be there for a few weeks yet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm pleased you got out @immum how is your wound healing? All good I hope.

I had the same freezing thighs and bum issue this morning! I wore my thickest long sleeved top and an under layer and my tummy was still cold too. Roll on summer. I know it's sunny but there's not much warmth to that sun yet.


----------



## Boxer123

Glad your on the mend @immum. Definitely cold butt cheeks all round this week.


----------



## Ringypie

@Boxer123 liking your post for the lovely pics not for your bad nights sleep etc!
@Mrs Funkin well done hope your back is on the mend now. 
Glad you are healing @immum hope your hamstring is ok!

I've just had a super run with club. 6 weeks post chemo and it feels like all that time I was dragging a tractor tyre behind me when I was running. Now the rope that attached it has been cut and I feel like I'm flying!!


----------



## Boxer123

Great run @Ringypie ! You are speedy. When's your ultra ?

I'm currently under my electric blanket all snoozy.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Great run @Ringypie ! You are speedy. When's your ultra ?
> 
> I'm currently under my electric blanket all snoozy.


It's mid May so I need to be upping my mileage considerably!! Long run on Sunday!
I'm snuggled up in my pjs with a cuppa - love that cozy feeling of being warm and clean after a good workout!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So husband decided he wouldn't parkrun this morning due to his ankle being twingy. Our course has lots of sharp turns and he's pretty speedy so he didn't fancy it. I ran down with a pal and then ran pretty well (26:53) - I was pleased to be first in my AG today. I need to enjoy it whilst it lasts as when I go into my new AG in the Spring I'll certainly never be the top step as there are a lot of much faster ladies in their 50s. Thankfully my back didn't bother me at all when running faster, only on the slower runs there and back. Much colder than I expected though, I was glad to have long legs on. 

Hope everyone's well and happy and managing to get out


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So husband decided he wouldn't parkrun this morning due to his ankle being twingy. Our course has lots of sharp turns and he's pretty speedy so he didn't fancy it. I ran down with a pal and then ran pretty well (26:53) - I was pleased to be first in my AG today. I need to enjoy it whilst it lasts as when I go into my new AG in the Spring I'll certainly never be the top step as there are a lot of much faster ladies in their 50s. Thankfully my back didn't bother me at all when running faster, only on the slower runs there and back. Much colder than I expected though, I was glad to have long legs on.
> 
> Hope everyone's well and happy and managing to get out


Cor that's speedy!!!

No run for us today - thought we would give a bit back and volunteered at Parkrun instead. Long run day tomorrow though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, not really but definitely speedy for my poor legs!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, not really but definitely speedy for my poor legs!


Sounds pretty speedy to me. My pb on a flat course was 25 minutes 24 seconds


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ohh mine is 25:22 (in 2007!), so my AG is better now


----------



## MissKittyKat

A speedy for me 3.7 miles this morning around the Woods.

Have a bruised knee as I tripped over a root  so annoying as we were near the end of our distance. 

Weather is still odd.


----------



## Boxer123

Slow 10 miler down the river. Chilly but enjoyable.


----------



## Ringypie

12 hilly miles for me today. It’s awfully chilly out there today - I was so glad I went back for an extra top!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 12 hilly miles for me today. It's awfully chilly out there today - I was so glad I went back for an extra top!


It was deceptively cold wasn't it. I'm back under the heated blanket.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It was deceptively cold wasn't it. I'm back under the heated blanket.


It really was, a nasty easterly wind that drops the temperature


----------



## edinoodle

I had the weekend off because I had a family party but did a 25 minute run again at lunch time, I’m hoping to run again on Wednesday but we shall see! I love it and can’t wait to be able to get up to the distances that you all do! The first time I run 5k I’ll be so happy!  

I have another question, how do you store your phone/keys when you run? At the moment I cram them into my pockets but it’s not the comfiest and I think I’m gonna have a bruise tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

I have a Solomon vest (handsome man not included) it's quite expensive but carry's water, keys, ball, poo bags for when I'm running with Loki.  You can also get arm and waist bands. Since your enjoying it you might as well start spending all your money on running gear


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I don't take a phone with me - just a single house key (literally just a key) which goes in the back pocket of my bottoms. If I ever do take a phone, then I use a Spi Belt.

Glad you're enjoying it still @edinoodle


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running for me yesterday, back a touch unhappy still, then today my hangover (I know! I'm too old to drink so much) precluded me from running. Heh. I was thinking about going this evening but I've been at the hospital again with Auntie and I'm just a bit "meh". So I shall run on Wednesday - but as this is my three day week, it will be another week that is lighter on mileage. Ah well. Perhaps my legs will enjoy having a bit of a rest 

Well done everyone getting out. Hope you are all well and happy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I have a Solomon vest (handsome man not included) it's quite expensive but carry's water, keys, ball, poo bags for when I'm running with Loki. You can also get arm and waist bands. Since your enjoying it you might as well start spending all your money on running gear
> 
> View attachment 483241


@edinoodle I use the cheap version of this, found on Amazon ajoine I think the name is. Just Google running backpack. Decathlon do a cheaper version too.

I think my backpack is like a TARDIS and got a cheap one so I could get used to wearing it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ah yes, I have a decathlon one - we had to have one for a race where you had to carry a tonne of stuff.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @edinoodle I use the cheap version of this, found on Amazon ajoine I think the name is. Just Google running backpack. Decathlon do a cheaper version too.
> 
> I think my backpack is like a TARDIS and got a cheap one so I could get used to wearing it.


I have the aonijie one from Amazon - it's great for longer runs when I want to take water and food!
I've also got a belt from proviz which has 2 zip pockets which would fit a phone and key comfortably https://www.provizsports.com/en-gb/reflect360-waist-belt.html


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 6 miles with Loki this morning. It took ages to get light. Loki was not really a good boy tried to argue with; a peacock, an Akita and three men in the woods.


----------



## edinoodle

Thank you, lots of options! I'll take a look, trying to avoid spending too much until I can actually run! Aching again today


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Thank you, lots of options! I'll take a look, trying to avoid spending too much until I can actually run! Aching again today


Are you building in walk breaks ? Try not to push yourself to hard initially. Aching is normal as long as it's not an injury twitch.


----------



## edinoodle

Yeah I'm doing some walking, but I get cold very easily which is why I discounted C25K and I'm only going a slow pace. I injured my knee a while back and don't feel any twinges there, it's just my hips. I think I do have tight hip flexors anyway and I've been trying to do some yoga so hopefully it'll start feeling easier!


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Yeah I'm doing some walking, but I get cold very easily which is why I discounted C25K and I'm only going a slow pace. I injured my knee a while back and don't feel any twinges there, it's just my hips. I think I do have tight hip flexors anyway and I've been trying to do some yoga so hopefully it'll start feeling easier!


I struggle a bit with my hips. Just listen to your body. It does get easier but then you start marathon training and continue to ache


----------



## edinoodle

Boxer123 said:


> I struggle a bit with my hips. Just listen to your body. It does get easier but then you start marathon training and continue to ache


Haha I think marathon training will forever be out of my league! Do you do any particular stretches or yoga poses which helps your hips? Can't wait to stop aching, I've never had as many baths


----------



## Boxer123

edinoodle said:


> Haha I think marathon training will forever be out of my league! Do you do any particular stretches or yoga poses which helps your hips? Can't wait to stop aching, I've never had as many baths


I don't I'm really lazy with stretching. I will sometimes stop mid run for a little stretch. Do you have well fitted shoes they can make a lot of difference.


----------



## edinoodle

Boxer123 said:


> I don't I'm really lazy with stretching. I will sometimes stop mid run for a little stretch. Do you have well fitted shoes they can make a lot of difference.


Yeah thanks for my injured knee I have to have good stable shoes all the time so I went to a proper running shop and they did some fancy gait analysis stuff! I guess I'll just have to grin and bear the aching a little longer!


----------



## immum

5.2 miles last night, very slow! Perfect weather for me. OH has slowed down because of his hip, my hamstring is still not right, I don't feel it all running but it tightens up after despite lots of stretching. Going to stick with the slower pace for a few weeks to see if things improve. The trouble is, I really like the slower pace and feel really good running, but I don't want to get too used to it! I'll never break any records but I do need to go a bit faster.
I've now completed 75% of the Sweaty Betty together we move challenge on Strava. 4 hours of any activity between 17th and 30th Jan to get a 20% off voucher. I've never done any of the challenges before but as I'm now a Sweaty Betty convert I though it was a good one to do. Now all I have to do is decide what to buy!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 483247
> Just under 6 miles with Loki this morning. It took ages to get light. Loki was not really a good boy tried to argue with; a peacock, an Akita and three men in the woods.


He was just keeping you safe 

I nearly got my arm pulled out of its socket yesterday evening, heard a fox screaming and then it ran right in front of us, why it couldn't have run in the opposite direction.

Just grateful I wasn't out running! Woody's senses are so heightened in the dark.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> He was just keeping you safe
> 
> I nearly got my arm pulled out of its socket yesterday evening, heard a fox screaming and then it ran right in front of us, why it couldn't have run in the opposite direction.
> 
> Just grateful I wasn't out running! Woody's senses are so heightened in the dark.


Loki is the same in the dark it was this morning. The peacocks always give us a shock.


----------



## Ringypie

edinoodle said:


> Haha I think marathon training will forever be out of my league! Do you do any particular stretches or yoga poses which helps your hips? Can't wait to stop aching, I've never had as many baths


Never say never  running is addictive!!

6.5 miles with club tonight. We did a head torch run round the lanes which was really nice. We pushed on a little and a couple of the ladies got pbs for the 10k! then we went in for a drink… I wanted a small port….
Instead I got:


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh, I like your gallon of port @Ringypie 

Good work on the SB challenge @immum - I'm loving my leggings. They're so nice to run in.

@edinoodle i believe the pigeon is meant to be good to stretch tight hip flexors, or so I'm told - I don't actually do any stretching myself.

I finally went for a run. It was shocking! So shocking I have to just laugh about it. 4.8 miles at slow slow pace. Then was in the bath, Oscar decided he wanted to go to the loo whilst I was in there so did and promptly trod in his output and trod it into my lovely bathmat…so much for a relaxing bath!


----------



## Boxer123

A short 2.6 miles this morning with Loki.


----------



## immum

So I also did a shockingly slow run @Mrs Funkin! No idea why, it felt the same as usual, but 10:43 pace! I was horrified. Still, it was a nice run, and felt good until afterwards when hamstring and calf stiffened up. 5.5 miles done and Sweaty Betty challenge completed. Order is in already!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done for finishing your challenge @immum.

I've had a shocking week with running work has been so busy I've barely got out. I have walked loki everyday. Sox is injures so emergency vets today.

I really want to sign up for May 50km but am struggling for time 

A bonus picture of loki this morning.


----------



## immum

Sorry to hear about Sox @Boxer123. Hope he's on the mend soon.


----------



## Boxer123

He’s pulled a muscle in his shoulder tomorrow we have planned a duvet day.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> He's pulled a muscle in his shoulder tomorrow we have planned a duvet day.


Hope he's feeling better tomorrow x


----------



## Ringypie

Hope Sox makes a quick recovery @Boxer123 
Disappointed I missed out on the running club social run this evening - I had found a lumpy thing in my throat and was in a right old panic getting an emergency doctors appointment (she said my lymph nodes all feel normal and it's just a little spot on my throat so just keep an eye and don't panic!).

Im eying up some different trail shoes…. Anyone had any dealings with these?
https://www.inov-8.com/terraultra-g...oveight Limited&dm_i=5C27,HL78,4519CU,21F4H,1


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie sorry to hear that it must have worried you. I'm glad you got to speak to someone.

I've run in inov 8 before they were comfortable but do come up small.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no Sox! Sore shoulder  hope it's not too painful.

@immum sometimes it's just like that I think. Yay for the SB order though 

Drat @Ringypie I hope your throat is feeling better this morning. Rest up, perhaps you've been a bit too busy and your bod is making you have a rest? I'm sorry though, it must've so worrying for you.

I too have heard Inov8 come up small and rather narrow, too.

I've only run once this week so far, the whole week has been a disaster from last Friday, starting with auntie's fall. I'm exhausted and woke up in the night with a cramp, now my leg is sore and I can't decide about running or not. Gotta try to get my head together.

Happy weekend everyone. Take care of yourselves xx


----------



## Boxer123

Sounds like a busy week for all maybe join me and sox on a duvet day @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> @Ringypie sorry to hear that it must have worried you. I'm glad you got to speak to someone.
> 
> I've run in inov 8 before they were comfortable but do come up small.


Thank you - at the moment I just don't trust my body at all!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no Sox! Sore shoulder  hope it's not too painful.
> 
> @immum sometimes it's just like that I think. Yay for the SB order though
> 
> Drat @Ringypie I hope your throat is feeling better this morning. Rest up, perhaps you've been a bit too busy and your bod is making you have a rest? I'm sorry though, it must've so worrying for you.
> 
> I too have heard Inov8 come up small and rather narrow, too.
> 
> I've only run once this week so far, the whole week has been a disaster from last Friday, starting with auntie's fall. I'm exhausted and woke up in the night with a cramp, now my leg is sore and I can't decide about running or not. Gotta try to get my head together.
> 
> Happy weekend everyone. Take care of yourselves xx


Thanks Mrs F, my throat isn't sore it's just a visible lump which scared me - then of course anxiety kicked in and made my throat feel lumpy.
Thanks for the inov8 info - I like my ASICS and they are great in the mud but not sure if I need more padding for really long ones or harder trails.
I hope you feel better soon perhaps you need a rest day.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Thanks Mrs F, my throat isn't sore it's just a visible lump which scared me - then of course anxiety kicked in and made my throat feel lumpy.
> Thanks for the inov8 info - I like my ASICS and they are great in the mud but not sure if I need more padding for really long ones or harder trails.
> I hope you feel better soon perhaps you need a rest day.


I bought secondhand inov8 as my Hokas weren't handling the mud well, even though cushioning is amazing and great for my feet.

They are not very cushioned or padded but I have found some in betweens called raidlight, not very known french make are really grippy and reasonable cushioning and heel toe drop not too big so didn't get up with painful shins. I got them from sports shoes.

Really fast for me 5k canicross this morning. I was worried as I was feeling so tired with lead legs bit realised why at the end!

All miles were nearly under 11min/miles and fit bit said my max heart rate was 190 I know they're not completely accurate but even so.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work @MissKittyKat 

Hope you're feeling less stressed @Ringypie (easier said than done, I know)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Lorks. Ran to parkrun, set off and felt sort of alright…got to 3k and it felt like the power all just drained from my legs. Very odd sensation. Slowed down for a km to decide whether to stop or not. Carried on but not pleasant! Finished just under 28 minutes, so not a terrible time at all but bleurgh. Had to sit down at the end. I’m not entirely surprised to be honest. I’m on the verge of tears constantly with everything going on. I wish I wasn’t this pathetic. I’d be absolutely fine if it wasn’t for all the Oscar worry. The rest I can deal with, worry about him makes me wail. 

I have got jobs to do but I’ve gone back to bed and the small boy is here with me, so I’m staying here until about 1pm, when I have to go to the hospital for my allocated time slot with auntie. If Oscar gets up then I will too, but not for now.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks. Ran to parkrun, set off and felt sort of alright…got to 3k and it felt like the power all just drained from my legs. Very odd sensation. Slowed down for a km to decide whether to stop or not. Carried on but not pleasant! Finished just under 28 minutes, so not a terrible time at all but bleurgh. Had to sit down at the end. I'm not entirely surprised to be honest. I'm on the verge of tears constantly with everything going on. I wish I wasn't this pathetic. I'd be absolutely fine if it wasn't for all the Oscar worry. The rest I can deal with, worry about him makes me wail.
> 
> I have got jobs to do but I've gone back to bed and the small boy is here with me, so I'm staying here until about 1pm, when I have to go to the hospital for my allocated time slot with auntie. If Oscar gets up then I will too, but not for now.


Sorry to hear that @Mrs Funkin i get similar when I'm stressed. If I'm worried about boxers I completely fall apart. Hope Oscar is ok.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks. Ran to parkrun, set off and felt sort of alright…got to 3k and it felt like the power all just drained from my legs. Very odd sensation. Slowed down for a km to decide whether to stop or not. Carried on but not pleasant! Finished just under 28 minutes, so not a terrible time at all but bleurgh. Had to sit down at the end. I'm not entirely surprised to be honest. I'm on the verge of tears constantly with everything going on. I wish I wasn't this pathetic. I'd be absolutely fine if it wasn't for all the Oscar worry. The rest I can deal with, worry about him makes me wail.
> 
> I have got jobs to do but I've gone back to bed and the small boy is here with me, so I'm staying here until about 1pm, when I have to go to the hospital for my allocated time slot with auntie. If Oscar gets up then I will too, but not for now.


I hope Oscar is ok, our buddies give us so much worry.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks. Ran to parkrun, set off and felt sort of alright…got to 3k and it felt like the power all just drained from my legs. Very odd sensation. Slowed down for a km to decide whether to stop or not. Carried on but not pleasant! Finished just under 28 minutes, so not a terrible time at all but bleurgh. Had to sit down at the end. I'm not entirely surprised to be honest. I'm on the verge of tears constantly with everything going on. I wish I wasn't this pathetic. I'd be absolutely fine if it wasn't for all the Oscar worry. The rest I can deal with, worry about him makes me wail.
> 
> I have got jobs to do but I've gone back to bed and the small boy is here with me, so I'm staying here until about 1pm, when I have to go to the hospital for my allocated time slot with auntie. If Oscar gets up then I will too, but not for now.


Mrs F I'm sending you a great big hug and a parkin scented snuggle from Flint xx


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I bought secondhand inov8 as my Hokas weren't handling the mud well, even though cushioning is amazing and great for my feet.
> 
> They are not very cushioned or padded but I have found some in betweens called raidlight, not very known french make are really grippy and reasonable cushioning and heel toe drop not too big so didn't get up with painful shins. I got them from sports shoes.
> 
> Really fast for me 5k canicross this morning. I was worried as I was feeling so tired with lead legs bit realised why at the end!
> 
> All miles were nearly under 11min/miles and fit bit said my max heart rate was 190 I know they're not completely accurate but even so.


Fantastic running today!! Well done you!

I know the inov8 mud claws are not very padded but the ones I'm looking at are being marketed as long run shoes so was wondering whether they would still have that nice bounce after 20 miles… my existing ones are great to start with but it seems to squash down as I'm running.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Fantastic running today!! Well done you!
> 
> I know the inov8 mud claws are not very padded but the ones I'm looking at are being marketed as long run shoes so was wondering whether they would still have that nice bounce after 20 miles… my existing ones are great to start with but it seems to squash down as I'm running.


Thanks 

Nothing will be as cushioned as my Hokas now. Thier Mafates have the best lugs I think but the stack height is high which had put me off.

I have the jawz too which are the ones for lots of mud but no cushioning.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Lorks. Ran to parkrun, set off and felt sort of alright…got to 3k and it felt like the power all just drained from my legs. Very odd sensation. Slowed down for a km to decide whether to stop or not. Carried on but not pleasant! Finished just under 28 minutes, so not a terrible time at all but bleurgh. Had to sit down at the end. I'm not entirely surprised to be honest. I'm on the verge of tears constantly with everything going on. I wish I wasn't this pathetic. I'd be absolutely fine if it wasn't for all the Oscar worry. The rest I can deal with, worry about him makes me wail.
> 
> I have got jobs to do but I've gone back to bed and the small boy is here with me, so I'm staying here until about 1pm, when I have to go to the hospital for my allocated time slot with auntie. If Oscar gets up then I will too, but not for now.


Oh @Mrs Funkin Oscar is such a little trooper. Try not to worry too much he knows how well loved he is. He couldn't have better slaves looking after him. Take time to look after yourself too though. Take care.


----------



## Boxer123

11.3 miles down the river. A glorious day albeit cold.

I hope everyone is doing ok how's Oscar @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I very nearly didn’t go running…but it was sunny so I did 5 miles. I’ve done most of the roast dinner prep, I’m excited ‘cos I’m doing a roast chicken and a gammon. Mmmmm. And stuffing. Roasties. Mashed carrot and parsnips, cauliflower and broccoli cheese. It’s like Christmas dinner without the sprouts  Oh, or the pigs in blankets…now that makes me sad. Sponge pudding and custard too. Double mmmmmmm. 

First a visit to auntie…who has an entirely new shoulder! Must have been unfixable when they got in there. Oh and Oscar has had two pouches for breakfast and gone for a sleep in his little red suit. 

Hope it’s sunny with you all xx


----------



## Boxer123

Your dinner sounds amazing @Mrs Funkin !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

He's mightily disgruntled @Boxer123 I do hope something shows from all these tests, or goodness knows what we can do. He's trying to itch himself in the suit which of course will still be pulling hair out I'm sure but at least he can't get directly to his red raw skin. Double breakfast though, so not all bad  thanks for asking xx


----------



## Ringypie

What time is dinner Mrs F? Think we are all going to pop round as it sounds amazing!
Glad Oscar had eaten well this morning.

We did a bit of an epic one today, over 13 tough tough miles across the moor, 2000ft of ascent but it was absolutely beautiful up there!
We ran up the hill in the first photo then down and out to the moors you can see in the background - then out for what seemed like miles before heading off to the left to circle round.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Crepes Ringy! 

(I wanted to type “cripes” and auto correct wrote crepes…which quite frankly is better)

That’s some run there, you’re so tough!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Crepes Ringy!
> 
> (I wanted to type "cripes" and auto correct wrote crepes…which quite frankly is better)
> 
> That's some run there, you're so tough!


Well… we didn't run it all, some of the slopes were just too steep - and bits of uphill on the moor were quite soft so just sapped our energy so we ran walked. It did feel an awful lot further than 13 miles!
A crepe would be rather nice!


----------



## Boxer123

2.5 miles through the woods. As we ran up through the fields they run parallel to a big house. The owner was walking his dogs who were running around. I thought it was two spaniels and a small dog on closer inspection it was a cat who was joining in.


----------



## Ringypie

I need this! 








Hubby said he can tell I'm doing long runs again due to the amount I'm eating!


----------



## immum

Gosh @Ringypie that was some run! I'd be going up the hills on my hands and knees! Love the mug too!
Wish I'd been there for your roast @Mrs Funkin, sound lovely. I hope the lovely Oscar is ok.
How is Sox now @Boxer123?
Thank goodness the wind dropped in time for our run last night. I wasn't looking forward to that gale, but it turned out a lovely evening. 5.2 miles and a bit better pace which was good. Had trouble picking my feet up though for some reason, kept catching my foot on every lump and bump on the pavement. Legs didn't feel tired and I didn't feel any different so don't know why. Just another one of those things I suppose.


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you @immum he is on the mend a lot more comfortable. Keeping a boxer still is not easy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @immum - sadly not doing so well  I'm very sad.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @immum - sadly not doing so well  I'm very sad.


Oh no we are all crossing our fingers and jellybean toes here for him and sending you love and hugs xxx

Winter handicap run with club tonight and I am just loving feeling stronger. Very pleased with my time. It's the quickest I've done it since my horrid blip - and one of the quickest times I've ever done it in!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @Ringypie - you're doing so brilliantly! I'm really chuffed for you.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Wednesday night seems to have become 5k night, either canicross or road.

Today was road and I got 8 songs in which is nearly my 5k without looking at my watch. 

Made a conscious effort to flex my ankles tonight and I'm sure it's made a difference. 

I only like matched runs on Strava when I can see an improvement, however small and tonight was one of those 

The date was also released for the Pilgrims Hospices walk/run I mentioned so all now signed up. It's mid June and so far 4 in our group. Realistically aiming for 10 hours x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Wednesday night seems to have become 5k night, either canicross or road.
> 
> Today was road and I got 8 songs in which is nearly my 5k without looking at my watch.
> 
> Made a conscious effort to flex my ankles tonight and I'm sure it's made a difference.
> 
> I only like matched runs on Strava when I can see an improvement, however small and tonight was one of those
> 
> The date was also released for the Pilgrims Hospices walk/run I mentioned so all now signed up. It's mid June and so far 4 in our group. Realistically aiming for 10 hours x


 5k night here too. We popped over to the next village to join in with their running club night. Chose the short route as we ran hard last night and it was very pleasant!
What's the hospices run/walk? I vaguely remember you mentioning it a while back but can't remember the details!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work everyone! Keep getting out there


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> 5k night here too. We popped over to the next village to join in with their running club night. Chose the short route as we ran hard last night and it was very pleasant!
> What's the hospices run/walk? I vaguely remember you mentioning it a while back but can't remember the details!


35miles along parts of the Pilgrims Way and North Downs, finishing at Dover Castle.

It's run by the local hospice so there are lots of different types of people who join in so always thought it would be doable.

I've probably actually ran most of the first section it's the second section we won't really know what to expect.

Going to start the training at half term x


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 35miles along parts of the Pilgrims Way and North Downs, finishing at Dover Castle.
> 
> It's run by the local hospice so there are lots of different types of people who join in so always thought it would be doable.
> 
> I've probably actually ran most of the first section it's the second section we won't really know what to expect.
> 
> Going to start the training at half term x


Sounds fantastic!


----------



## immum

Nice little 5 miles last night. Really enjoyed and felt good. When I got home realised why, pace was 10:49! Couldn't believe it, even slower than last week. It didn't feel slow, it was a bit breezy but not enough to make that much difference to the pace. Shocking!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It just goes like that sometimes I think @immum - it will improve again  Focus on the fact that you really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've not run all week, so I knew this morning would be interesting. Usual run to parkrun, run round in circles (a bit slower today 28:20), run home.

When I feel like I do currently, I almost feel paralysed. I know I need to run as running is where I decompress and process stuff. However, I just cannot. I'd have been okay with each thing individually, or even a couple of things…but as soon as Oscar issues are one of those things, I feel frozen. Sadly the action of putting bad things in my mouth isn't paralysed and stress eating is currently in full effect.

I'm trying to remind myself that a few years ago, if you'd told me 28:20 would be a bad run I'd have bitten your hand off for it. I'm also trying to cut myself some slack, so have put pjs back on and am in bed with the small boy 










I'm off next week, so chores can wait. Wednesday night we thought we'd be saying goodbye to him this week, so I'm making the most of him


----------



## Boxer123

I've not run this week either @Mrs Funkin im exhausted might give myself the weekend off and start again next week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm not surprised @Boxer123 given the nights you've had with Sox. Hope he's feeling a little brighter this morning xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm not surprised @Boxer123 given the nights you've had with Sox. Hope he's feeling a little brighter this morning xx


He's had a nice walk and eaten so I'm happy.


----------



## Ringypie

@Mrs Funkin and @Boxer123 so sorry to hear things haven't been great for you, sending love.

I've just got back from a lovely 10 mile run with my friend. She's never done that distance before so we took our time and walked the hills - I said to her the aim was to get her round the distance in one piece with a smile on her face, not a beasting ending with her feeling awful! We both had a thoroughly nice time and she did awfully well.


----------



## Ringypie

Tired now… 13 hilly miles along the coast path in gale force winds. Just beautiful and the rain mostly held off!
Off we go along the beach for a torturous mile of shingle…








Past Hallsands ruined village








Looped inland then up to Start Point








Then all the way back to Slapton (just visible on the far right of the photo).








I hope everyone has had a good weekend.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My legs hurt just thinking about running on that shingle, Ringy! Well done, superb effort.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I toddled to the Pier and back with husband this morning, as it was such a lovely day it seemed a shame not to. Can't say I was overly enamoured at going, my legs think they've run 10 miles not 5k. Flipping heck, what's wrong with me? I can honestly only describe it as how you feel when you've been poorly and have not a dot of energy. I came home, had breakfast, watched the Olympic biathlon, had a bath and fell asleep for more than an hour on the bed. Hopeless.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I toddled to the Pier and back with husband this morning, as it was such a lovely day it seemed a shame not to. Can't say I was overly enamoured at going, my legs think they've run 10 miles not 5k. Flipping heck, what's wrong with me? I can honestly only describe it as how you feel when you've been poorly and have not a dot of energy. I came home, had breakfast, watched the Olympic biathlon, had a bath and fell asleep for more than an hour on the bed. Hopeless.


Your doing ok @Mrs Funkin dont be to hard on yourself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 - one of my aims for the year was to be kinder to myself. Thank you for the reminder.


----------



## Boxer123

Managed to get 5km in with Loki this morning. Got some sleep last night so feeling a bit more human. First river run with Loki of the spring unfortunately bumped into the man loki hates on the way back but managed it.


----------



## edinoodle

I went for a short run last night but I’ve decided I’m gonna start the C25K app and follow a program because I’m still ridiculously stiff and sore after a run so maybe I’m pushing myself too much without realising at the time


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think that's a good idea @edinoodle - you obviously can run further in one go than the app will ask you to at first but hopefully you will also recover faster and that will help you get to 5k  Don't forget to let us know how you're getting on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I eventually went out and did the same run as yesterday, a tiny smidge over 5k. I was watching the biathlon (it's our favourite Winter Olympic sport) and my pal messaged to say she wasn't running, so I toddled up the Prom and back much later than I normally would. Quite windy on the way to the Pier, then the old warm hairdryer tail wind on the way home. I'll aim to get out before 10:30 tomorrow!


----------



## immum

Gosh @Ringypie I don't know how you do it! How did you not get blown away?
@Mrs Funkin you sound like I felt for most of last year! You just have to push through it, keep the routine going, even if it's slower or shorter than usual. The legs will come back I promise.
5.2 miles again last night. Bit breezy and rather warm. Hamstring and calf are finally starting to feel a bit better, but last night both knees were creaking too! My knees are usually creaky after a long walk but not running. Felt like a complete wreck with all the aches and pains, but still enjoyed the run, and managed a smidge under 10:30's, slightly better pace thank goodness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

See, once again I wish for a teleporter  We could toddle along together @immum - I hit the dizzy heights of 10:17 miling today. I was quite happy with that to be fair.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I toddled to the Pier and back with husband this morning, as it was such a lovely day it seemed a shame not to. Can't say I was overly enamoured at going, my legs think they've run 10 miles not 5k. Flipping heck, what's wrong with me? I can honestly only describe it as how you feel when you've been poorly and have not a dot of energy. I came home, had breakfast, watched the Olympic biathlon, had a bath and fell asleep for more than an hour on the bed. Hopeless.


Do be kind to yourself Mrs F, stress is exhausting and you've had so much recently so no wonder you are tired out!


----------



## Ringypie

A gentle 5 mile trot with running club tonight. I ended up taking a group with a couple of slower runners so we had a bit of a gentle trot. Funny after doing long runs recently it felt awfully short when we got back to the rugby club! Had a nice port to celebrate


----------



## Ringypie

edinoodle said:


> I went for a short run last night but I've decided I'm gonna start the C25K app and follow a program because I'm still ridiculously stiff and sore after a run so maybe I'm pushing myself too much without realising at the time


Sounds like a good idea.
Also what shoes are you wearing? The right trainers can make a huge difference to how you feel after a run! I can always tell when mine are getting to the end of their life as my legs start to ache more. The trainers don't necessarily look tatty or broken but they've done so many miles they've lost their shock absorbing capabilities.
Also if you pronate you might find a stability shoe helps - I didn't realise that I do at first and wore normal shoes. Getting a better pair with support helped me massively!


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had a super run tonight! Went over to the next village to and went out with their running group. We went with the 5 mile group and they really pushed me on, just what I needed as the last couple of runs I’ve done with club I’ve been leading a group who are a little slower. A few gold medals on Strava so I’m really pleased - especially on one truly awful hill nearly a mile of up up up where I knocked almost 2 minutes off my previous time - and that was from May 2020 before everything went to hell with my health!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I love that Ringy, what a fabulous post!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I love that Ringy, what a fabulous post!


I'm just loving it at the moment - every run I feel I'm getting stronger and I am so grateful to still be here and well enough to run!


----------



## Boxer123

Managed 10km before work today it's getting lighter it's more manageable. Loki did not like the 6:30 start.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is the face of, "Are you having a laugh, Mum? You want me to go running NOW?" 

I ran to pal's to collect her, then we ran 3.5 miles together, then I ran home again, so a smidge over five miles. It was nice though.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That is the face of, "Are you having a laugh, Mum? You want me to go running NOW?"
> 
> I ran to pal's to collect her, then we ran 3.5 miles together, then I ran home again, so a smidge over five miles. It was nice though.


It took some convincing he's not a morning person.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 484170
> Managed 10km before work today it's getting lighter it's more manageable. Loki did not like the 6:30 start.


That face! Mum what on earth are we doing up at this hour?!


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 484170
> Managed 10km before work today it's getting lighter it's more manageable. Loki did not like the 6:30 start.


Haha that face! I'm sure he enjoyed it in the end though. To be fair I'm sure I often have the same expression when I'm just about to go out for a run!
Bit cooler last night which was nice. 4.8 miles and pace was just about OK. Everything is still creaking, and my back has now joined in with everything else. Not as bad as the last run though. I am a complete wreck at the moment!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Haha that face! I'm sure he enjoyed it in the end though. To be fair I'm sure I often have the same expression when I'm just about to go out for a run!
> Bit cooler last night which was nice. 4.8 miles and pace was just about OK. Everything is still creaking, and my back has now joined in with everything else. Not as bad as the last run though. I am a complete wreck at the moment!


I'm the same woke up creaking this morning I had slept funny as Loki took the whole bed.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are all good @immum  We mightn't be quite where we want to be but we are still getting out there. Let's be nice to ourselves


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran to parkrun, ran parkrun with pal in 29 minutes, ran home. So about 5.8 miles all told I think...was meant to be going to shower Auntie (the one who fell and had a shoulder replacement) but she rang and said she's slept badly, so I escape that today.

Weather is meant to be horrific here tomorrow so I might not run tomorrow, then I'm at work three days next week, so another lower mileage week. I am already annoyed that my mileage for the year will be less...I really need to learn not to worry about such things!

Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Ringypie

Parkrun for me today too. Took it easy trotted round chatting with my friend as we are both doing a half tomorrow. Not looking forward to the weather - forecast gales and torrential rain so that’ll be nice!


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie i had a feeling you would be braving the elements tomorrow  8.2 miles for me today I shall be firmly under my duvet tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I wasn't going to run but we woke up to this sunrise and the weather was windy but not the pouring rain originally predicted, so I did a shorter Sunday run, five miles just over, three miles inland so there was a headwind but not unbearable, then two miles home down the Prom.


----------



## Boxer123

What a sky @Mrs Funkin !


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I wasn't going to run but we woke up to this sunrise and the weather was windy but not the pouring rain originally predicted, so I did a shorter Sunday run, five miles just over, three miles inland so there was a headwind but not unbearable, then two miles home down the Prom.
> 
> View attachment 484277


What a stunning sunrise!


----------



## Ringypie

I did it! A sub 2 hour half marathon! In spite of rain and 45mph gusts. Very strange to be running on the flat rather than ups and downs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

SUB 2 Ringy! Wooooooooooo hooooooooooooo! That's incredible  I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I did it! A sub 2 hour half marathon! In spite of rain and 45mph gusts. Very strange to be running on the flat rather than ups and downs!


Well done @Ringypie you deserve a bacon sarnie and a brew!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> SUB 2 Ringy! Wooooooooooo hooooooooooooo! That's incredible  I'm so pleased for you!


I'd set myself the challenge of trying to roll around at 9.5-10 minute miles so you can imagine my surprise when I looked at my watch around mile 6 to see I was dead on 9 minute mileing! Then of course I had to try and stay on it for as long as I could!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done @Ringypie you deserve a bacon sarnie and a brew!


We had the best cinnamon bun ever and a few cups of tea in a little cafe before we headed home. I do think a bacon sarnie would be nice now though!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie you really are amazing 

Ive pulled a muscle in my back so went on an 8mile hike this morning. Not far off the pace we are aiming for on the big walk. Not bad considering I was with the sniffosaurus.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Ringypie you really are amazing
> 
> Ive pulled a muscle in my back so went on an 8mile hike this morning. Not far off the pace we are aiming for on the big walk. Not bad considering I was with the sniffosaurus.
> 
> View attachment 484322


Lovely pic! I hope your back mends soon.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope you feel better soon @MissKittyKat. A nice 5km with Loki this morning up and out early.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Lovely pic! I hope your back mends soon.





Boxer123 said:


> Hope you feel better soon @MissKittyKat. A nice 5km with Loki this morning up and out early.


Thanks - I went for a short mile whilst Woody was at the groomers. Back felt ok, jist need to not push it too much but keep moving too x


----------



## immum

Wow @Ringypie a sub 2 hour half. Well done.
Hope your back gets better soon @MissKittyKat.
It was much cooler that I expected last night, which was a good thing. Nice comfortable temperature, but a bit blowy. 5 miles at a slightly better pace than of late so very pleased.


----------



## Ringypie

We were supposed to be doing hill sprints with club but that sounded a bit much after running hard on Sunday so we went off for a trot around the town. Which turned into 5.5 miles somewhat quicker than planned as some of the speedy men joined us (the ones who’s legs finish about the level of my armpits!).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve still got no energy. Ah well.

This morning was my favourite thing of combining a run with an errand. So I ran to the GP to have my bloods done and home again. Oh dear Lord. The woman needs lessons on phlebotomy - my arm is a right mess. I’m never having them done not by someone at work again. Every time they do the at the GP they cock it up. 

Only 3.3 miles, I was going to do more on the way home but I was pathetic and my arm was hurting. So I came home instead. I can’t even lift it to worktop height to chop stuff for dinner. Honestly!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've still got no energy. Ah well.
> 
> This morning was my favourite thing of combining a run with an errand. So I ran to the GP to have my bloods done and home again. Oh dear Lord. The woman needs lessons on phlebotomy - my arm is a right mess. I'm never having them done not by someone at work again. Every time they do the at the GP they cock it up.
> 
> Only 3.3 miles, I was going to do more on the way home but I was pathetic and my arm was hurting. So I came home instead. I can't even lift it to worktop height to chop stuff for dinner. Honestly!


Oh no poor you Mrs F. This year really hasn't been kind to you so far. Sending a big hug and flinty purrs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww Flinty purrs most welcome  

We've since had more faff with Auntie just to add to the fun. Still, I'm going for a run in the morning before the howling gales descend upon us! 

The most important thing is that Oscar's fur on his baldy back is starting to grow back in, yippppeeeeee!


----------



## Ringypie

That was a rather wild and windy run! Luckily the rain held off. We ran up a whopping great hill. It seemed like the entire frog population of Devon as hopping about in the lanes - and we had to stop and rescue them otherwise if a car had gone through it would have been a massacre. Nearly got blown into the hedge each time we passed a gateway. Then a lovely long downhill to finish.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy the Froggie Rescuer!  Good work on the running and the rescuing.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Awww Flinty purrs most welcome
> 
> We've since had more faff with Auntie just to add to the fun. Still, I'm going for a run in the morning before the howling gales descend upon us!
> 
> The most important thing is that Oscar's fur on his baldy back is starting to grow back in, yippppeeeeee!


I'm sorry to hear Auntie is still having problems but great news about Oscar!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks Ringy. We will get her sorted a bit more today I hope.


----------



## Boxer123

Glad Oscar is feeling better @Mrs Funkin. 5km this morning there will be no chance loki will leave the house tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t blame him! If I didn’t have to work tomorrow I’d be staying in, too. Hopefully I’ll miss the worst of it on my drive there and back. 

Stay safe and tucked up in the warm. Hope everyone is okay so far with storm Dudley.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a nice little toddle along with pal. Ended up doing 6.33 miles, goodness knows how! It was about 10:25s, was a bit faster until the last three quarters of a mile which was back into the headwind. We had to run on the Prom as after tomorrow it will no doubt be covered in stones and we won't be able to run on there. 

With the massive pressure drop tonight, the sea level will rise - and combine that with the winds and we will be in for a bit of a pickle stones-wise on the Prom!


----------



## immum

It was very calm last night, and very mild. Wind had dropped completely! Definitely the calm before the storm. Wind starting to pick up now though here in the Midlands. 5 miles again but rather slow, and too hot.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The Prom is covered in stones, so no running up and down there for a while I think.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> The Prom is covered in stones, so no running up and down there for a while I think.


Glad your safe @Mrs Funkin hope your drove wasn't to bad.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @Boxer123 pretty reasonable journeys both ways, except for some tosser driving too close behind me this morning. I got in so early I easily got a parking space too, hurrah.


----------



## Ringypie

Windy parkrun this morning! Almost all of our local ones were cancelled due to the wind so off to the Velopark we went. It’s a flat, fast course and was reasonably sheltered. With torrential rain forecast it was an incentive to run fast and get back before the heavens opened! Guess who ran not only a course pb but an alltime parkrun pb of 25m12s!
Then of course breakfast afterwards by which time the rain was lashing down.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I ran to park run, ran around in circles (luckily we weren't cancelled) and ran home again. Managed to get a Comeback PeeBee for my broken footed pal which she was delighted with. Husband didn't run due to temperature and poorly tummy (he was really rather poorly when I got home from work yesterday). So all in all, quite good. 

Hope you've all managed to get through the storms in one piece. It's building again here and is currently a force nine, so about 50 mph winds and tipping down with rain. Most pesky.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wowsers Ringy! That's awesome, all time proper time PeeBee is amazing! You are flying at the moment, I love it. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wowsers Ringy! That's awesome, all time proper time PeeBee is amazing! You are flying at the moment, I love it. LOVE LOVE LOVE it!


Ahh thank you Mrs F! Well done to you and your friend too!
I hope hubby feels better very soon and that you all stay safe and dry. I think the worst of todays wind and rain has just about passed over us but tomorrow is going to bring more


----------



## Boxer123

Well I am exhausted the mixture of Sox illness, work being full on, house hunting. My trainings been off and I don’t even know what I’m training for I have a hilly 8 mile race in April and probably a half. There is a 50km I had my eye on for may but unlikely. Anyway I slept for 10 hours last night so today’s plan is a long walk for the boys then a little run to see how the legs are.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Boxer123 I hope you feel refreshed after that big sleep. I think we can cope with anything life throws at us until our animal is poorly. Literally anything. I'm off to check your house thread for an update…

I was thinking about a run but it's currently force 7 so I don't think I fancy that…not sure.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well I am exhausted the mixture of Sox illness, work being full on, house hunting. My trainings been off and I don't even know what I'm training for I have a hilly 8 mile race in April and probably a half. There is a 50km I had my eye on for may but unlikely. Anyway I slept for 10 hours last night so today's plan is a long walk for the boys then a little run to see how the legs are.


Sounds like a horrid time for you. What's up with Sox? I seem to have missed something. Good that you got a nice long sleep - hope you feel a bit better for it.
It's an awful time to be looking for a house, there doesn't seem to be much out there - and those that are seem to go so quickly!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Sounds like a horrid time for you. What's up with Sox? I seem to have missed something. Good that you got a nice long sleep - hope you feel a bit better for it.
> It's an awful time to be looking for a house, there doesn't seem to be much out there - and those that are seem to go so quickly!


A couple of weeks ago he started leaking urine and drinking loads. His bladder was in spasm. So I was up at night changing bedding and in the garden with him trying to pee. £1000 later at the vets we find out he has an enlarged prostate. He's on the mend now thankfully. House hunting is frustrating.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A couple of weeks ago he started leaking urine and drinking loads. His bladder was in spasm. So I was up at night changing bedding and in the garden with him trying to pee. £1000 later at the vets we find out he has an enlarged prostate. He's on the mend now thankfully. House hunting is frustrating.


Poor Sox and poor you. That sounds really horrid for you both. I'm glad he's on the mend now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pal said yesterday about running today, it was pretty windy so went to look at the windsurfing conditions with D. Came back, pal had messaged to say she prob couldn’t fit a run in - I said I CBA - D went windsurfing…for half an hour he said. Hmmmm. Nearly two hours he was out! 

I decided that as I’d put a rice pudding in the slow cooker (including butter and evaporated milk!), I should probably run. So I ran a pretty dismally paced 5.5 miles…was a bit windy really for running!


----------



## Boxer123

I had to go to the pet shop so did a @Mrs Funkin and incorporated my run. Only 5km it was eerily quiet out down the river. I think every other sensible person is at home. I've added a bonus shot of loki running. Smile or your not doing it right.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent @Boxer123 - I do love a run incorporating an errand  I have a vision of you lugging back a 20kg bag of something though!!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent @Boxer123 - I do love a run incorporating an errand  I have a vision of you lugging back a 20kg bag of something though!!


Ha ha no I parked half way and ran a loop around the river.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I decided to use a hill as a slide this morning.










Much fun was had  I only did half the run as wanted to check my back out. Definitely on the mend x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I decided to use a hill as a slide this morning.
> 
> View attachment 484634
> 
> 
> Much fun was had  I only did half the run as wanted to check my back out. Definitely on the mend x


Oh dear ! Glad your on the mend.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I decided to use a hill as a slide this morning.
> 
> View attachment 484634
> 
> 
> Much fun was had  I only did half the run as wanted to check my back out. Definitely on the mend x


Oops! Glad you are on the mend!


----------



## Ringypie

12 oh so hilly miles today. Running club friends organised another lovely trail run but ohh the hills! Not to mention the 50+mph gusts (which felt more like constant wind than gusts!) - great when it was coming from behind but not nice battling uphill into it!















Bigbury beach and Burgh Island








Back along the tidal road








Stopped at the pub for a very nice roast afterwards - followed by pavlova


----------



## Boxer123

Great piccies @Ringypie ! That pudding wow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did they once film a Poirot there, it seems familiar to me? At Burgh Island I mean, not the pub with the pav  

Great job on the run. There was one point today where I was almost at a total standstill it was so windy. Bonkers. Then D told me off for running in the wind, as people have been killed by falling trees and walls. I didn't tell him off for going windsurfing in the madness...perhaps I should have done


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> 12 oh so hilly miles today. Running club friends organised another lovely trail run but ohh the hills! Not to mention the 50+mph gusts (which felt more like constant wind than gusts!) - great when it was coming from behind but not nice battling uphill into it!
> View attachment 484652
> View attachment 484653
> 
> Bigbury beach and Burgh Island
> View attachment 484654
> 
> Back along the tidal road
> View attachment 484655
> 
> Stopped at the pub for a very nice roast afterwards - followed by pavlova
> View attachment 484656


Think even I could be tempted to run 13 miles for that pud!

I have suggested to my friends they attach cake to themselves and I'll follow behind when we do the half


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did they once film a Poirot there, it seems familiar to me? At Burgh Island I mean, not the pub with the pav
> 
> Great job on the run. There was one point today where I was almost at a total standstill it was so windy. Bonkers. Then D told me off for running in the wind, as people have been killed by falling trees and walls. I didn't tell him off for going windsurfing in the madness...perhaps I should have done


I think there are a couple of Agatha Christie's set there. She used to visit the island and wrote some books there.


----------



## Ringypie

I wish I had some pics of the roast, that was pretty special too but the pud was amazing!


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 6 miles this morning. Drove to the next village ran back with Loki then walk/jogged back with Sox. It’s windy and not very pleasant.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still howling wind here - force 8, force 9. I couldn't face battling it again this morning...so I didn't. So lazy!  

Good work Boxer, getting out there in this.


----------



## Boxer123

Just over 4 miles the weather is still so windy lots of tress down. Just cuddled up with boxers watching a scary film. Eating a bag of monster munch.


----------



## immum

Ooh @Ringypie that dessert looks amazing.
We went out for a very large breakfast on Sunday to celebrate my dad's 90th birthday, with my brother and his family who had just popped over from America for a surprise visit! Lovely food, fruit and cereal, big fat fry up, and croissants. And no cycling all weekend because of the wind and rain! I really needed to run last night after that! Luckily the wind had dropped a lot so it was quite nice, not a bad temperature either. 4.7 miles and pace wasn't too bad either.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 the question has to be, what are your favourite monster minch flavour?

I have beef days and pickled onion days!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 the question has to be, what are your favourite monster minch flavour?
> 
> I have beef days and pickled onion days!


Roast beef followed by flaming hot yum !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh heck. I LOVE Monster Munch. I've not had any in years. I'll eat any flavour but pickled onion are the bestest. 

(I'm going to have to buy some now)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh heck. I LOVE Monster Munch. I've not had any in years. I'll eat any flavour but pickled onion are the bestest.
> 
> (I'm going to have to buy some now)


Great post running food.


----------



## Canine K9

Didn't know we had a running thread  I've currently just completed week 5 of couch to 5k. I've ran before, but get lazy and stop for months  Hopefully I'll stick to it this time! I had to run on pavement today for Week 5, Run 3 as the country park I normally run at is just a mud bath atm  But was surprised at how much easier running on pavement felt!


----------



## Boxer123

Canine K9 said:


> Didn't know we had a running thread  I've currently just completed week 5 of couch to 5k. I've ran before, but get lazy and stop for months  Hopefully I'll stick to it this time! I had to run on pavement today for Week 5, Run 3 as the country park I normally run at is just a mud bath atm  But was surprised at how much easier running on pavement felt!


Welcome


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Welcome @Canine K9  Great work on week 5 of C25k!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> @Boxer123 the question has to be, what are your favourite monster minch flavour?
> 
> I have beef days and pickled onion days!


Ohh I'm with you, beef or pickled onion! I think beef are my favourite though!


----------



## Ringypie

5 miles with running club tonight. Was rather nice - we got out in the lanes with head torches.

In other news sadly we’ve made the decision to pull out of our ultra in May. Hubby’s heart isn’t in it and it would be unfair of me to make him push on with something he doesn’t really want to do. I wouldn’t want to do it on my own so going to look for some interesting and crazy things closer to home for this year. Perhaps look at something more marathon distance for next year and tag it onto a holiday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I’m liking your nice run, Ringy, hopefully you can find some other races you both fancy doing)


----------



## Boxer123

That's a shame @Ringypie im sure you will find something else to do. They are a huge commitment in training so you need everyone on board.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sunshine! No wind! Hurrah!

Feel tired so last mile was a bit *meh*

Ran with husband, not done that in ages. 4.8 miles 

That, my friends, is a Running Praise Sandwich. Good, less good, good


----------



## Boxer123

Only 2 miles today I channeled my inner @Mrs Funkin again and added in an errand. I had to have a skin test done for my hair appointment Friday so parked up ran to the salon then a mooch around Wallingford meadows.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe, the errand combined with a run is the way forward in life  

I am thinking about having my eyelashes tinted as I have the world's most pathetic eyelashes! So fair and stumpy....so stumpy that they don't think a lash lift will do anything, so I think I am going to try a tint. I am rubbish with make-up (I've worn it three times in lockdown I reckon!), so I wonder if that might be the way forward. You reminded me saying you were going for a skin test Boxer.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, the errand combined with a run is the way forward in life
> 
> I am thinking about having my eyelashes tinted as I have the world's most pathetic eyelashes! So fair and stumpy....so stumpy that they don't think a lash lift will do anything, so I think I am going to try a tint. I am rubbish with make-up (I've worn it three times in lockdown I reckon!), so I wonder if that might be the way forward. You reminded me saying you were going for a skin test Boxer.


I am rubbish to. I'm always a bit scruffy but since lockdown I have let it go ! I'm going to get some highlights in my hair and try to put a bit of make up on every now and then.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Heh @Boxer123  I live in running kit, or work uniform (mmm, royal blue polyester), or trackies with a scruffy old top. Absolutely awful! I sort of miss the days before I was a midwife where I had to wear proper business dress and make-up and heels and jewellery and have my nails done.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Heh @Boxer123  I live in running kit, or work uniform (mmm, royal blue polyester), or trackies with a scruffy old top. Absolutely awful! I sort of miss the days before I was a midwife where I had to wear proper business dress and make-up and heels and jewellery and have my nails done.


I'm the same with a dash of dog hair. I do occasionally wear a dress to work.


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe, the errand combined with a run is the way forward in life
> 
> I am thinking about having my eyelashes tinted as I have the world's most pathetic eyelashes! So fair and stumpy....so stumpy that they don't think a lash lift will do anything, so I think I am going to try a tint. I am rubbish with make-up (I've worn it three times in lockdown I reckon!), so I wonder if that might be the way forward. You reminded me saying you were going for a skin test Boxer.


Get a lash lift..it's like a perm they use that solution but not the old fashion way with the rollers.

Also No.7 do an eyelash serum which I thought it was just mumbo jumbo but really helps your lashes!

I have terrible lashes, or did tell I started using the serum. Plus having lash lifts too, as my lashes tend to point downwards.

No one can be terrible at make up, it's all very personal


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Alas they don't think a lash lift will do anything on my little stumpy lashes, so no point wasting £30 is what I was told  I'll spend a tenner on a tint instead, see if that's good.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Alas they don't think a lash lift will do anything on my little stumpy lashes, so no point wasting £30 is what I was told  I'll spend a tenner on a tint instead, see if that's good.


That's £30 that could go towards running shoes !


----------



## lullabydream

Mrs Funkin said:


> Alas they don't think a lash lift will do anything on my little stumpy lashes, so no point wasting £30 is what I was told  I'll spend a tenner on a tint instead, see if that's good.


To be fair I think just the tint helps, but if you want longer lashes I would try and purchase the No. 7 stuff, it goes on and off offers like most boot stuff

Edit to add, if you fancy experimenting with mascara the lash princess green one from essence is really good too for length. So if you happen to go to Wilko's and have a spare £4 you will be sorted


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @lullabydream - I shall report back!

Went for a late run (planned late) with pal. Only 4.3 miles, I couldn't be bothered to go any further. We luckily missed the torrential rain before running and then we had a hailstorm after we'd got back. Now it's blazing sunshine and blue sky again. Most bizarre weather.

Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Canine K9

Just entered my first 5k race for April to keep myself motivated


----------



## Boxer123

Canine K9 said:


> Just entered my first 5k race for April to keep myself motivated


It's good to have something to work towards. How's the training going ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome @Canine K9 - what race have you entered?


----------



## Canine K9

Boxer123 said:


> It's good to have something to work towards. How's the training going ?


Not too bad, thanks. I always enjoy it once I've done it. Going to start Week 6 tomorrow!



Mrs Funkin said:


> Awesome @Canine K9 - what race have you entered?


Run Media City Salford on 28th


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks @lullabydream - I shall report back!
> 
> Went for a late run (planned late) with pal. Only 4.3 miles, I couldn't be bothered to go any further. We luckily missed the torrential rain before running and then we had a hailstorm after we'd got back. Now it's blazing sunshine and blue sky again. Most bizarre weather.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy xx


Do let us know how you get on! My lashes are a bit poor (unfairly my brother has wonderful lashes). I had lvl lashes done once which is a lash lift and tint at the same time. Looked like I was wearing mascara all the time, a bit strange as I almost never wear makeup. I'm either running or horseing nowadays and I've never been good at hair and makeup!


----------



## Ringypie

Canine K9 said:


> Not too bad, thanks. I always enjoy it once I've done it. Going to start Week 6 tomorrow!
> 
> Run Media City Salford on 28th


How exciting!! Do let us know how you get on with your training and your run!


----------



## Ringypie

A chilly 3.5 miles for me this evening. How lovely to have time to get out in daylight after work!! New socks and trainers today!


----------



## Boxer123

8 miles yesterday should have been a 10 miler but slipped in the mud and pulled a muscle in my knee. Need to rest but MH is awful at the moment so it’s a tricky balancing act.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Boxer123 I hope your knee is okay - but mostly I hope your head is. Such a pain when a physical injury stops you getting out - I do so much "brain dumping" when I'm running. Lots of positive thoughts heading your way xx


----------



## Canine K9

Boxer123 said:


> 8 miles yesterday should have been a 10 miler but slipped in the mud and pulled a muscle in my knee. Need to rest but MH is awful at the moment so it's a tricky balancing act.


Well done on your 8 miles! Sorry to hear about your MH, I hope you feel better soon  How often do you normally run?


----------



## Boxer123

Canine K9 said:


> Well done on your 8 miles! Sorry to hear about your MH, I hope you feel better soon  How often do you normally run?


It depends on work I'd go everyday if I could but normally it's four times a week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My foot is weird. It started to be weird at some point last weekend I think. Felt a bit funny on my run on Thursday and then about two miles in to parkrun on Saturday, I could feel my sock on my right leg, my leg felt swollen when I was running. It's been like that since, so I've not run. Just feels swollen up, very odd sensation. I'm twitchy as I've had a DVT in that leg before, so I'm keeping my eye in case it's that rather than foot. 

Always blooming something! Come on body, give me a break!


----------



## Canine K9

Boxer123 said:


> It depends on work I'd go everyday if I could but normally it's four times a week.


That's a good amount. I'm currently about 3x a week. I'd love to eventually build up to long runs, but would feel a bit guilty leaving Bailey behind, and of course, I would still have to walk him. He's not really capable of running 6+ miles with me sadly.


----------



## Boxer123

Canine K9 said:


> That's a good amount. I'm currently about 3x a week. I'd love to eventually build up to long runs, but would feel a bit guilty leaving Bailey behind, and of course, I would still have to walk him. He's not really capable of running 6+ miles with me sadly.


I have to walk boxers before hand if it's a long one I tend to take them to the field and let them run around. It is extra. Then I come home and have to walk loki again


----------



## Canine K9

Boxer123 said:


> I have to walk boxers before hand if it's a long one I tend to take them to the field and let them run around. It is extra. Then I come home and have to walk loki again


That's a good idea- Bailey doesn't really do running around but I suppose I could treat his sniffathon as a warm up/cool down walk


----------



## Canine K9

Mrs Funkin said:


> My foot is weird. It started to be weird at some point last weekend I think. Felt a bit funny on my run on Thursday and then about two miles in to parkrun on Saturday, I could feel my sock on my right leg, my leg felt swollen when I was running. It's been like that since, so I've not run. Just feels swollen up, very odd sensation. I'm twitchy as I've had a DVT in that leg before, so I'm keeping my eye in case it's that rather than foot.
> 
> Always blooming something! Come on body, give me a break!


Oh dear! Hopefully it sorts itself out soon without too much trouble.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> My foot is weird. It started to be weird at some point last weekend I think. Felt a bit funny on my run on Thursday and then about two miles in to parkrun on Saturday, I could feel my sock on my right leg, my leg felt swollen when I was running. It's been like that since, so I've not run. Just feels swollen up, very odd sensation. I'm twitchy as I've had a DVT in that leg before, so I'm keeping my eye in case it's that rather than foot.
> 
> Always blooming something! Come on body, give me a break!


Get it checked out @Mrs Funkin just in case.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I


Canine K9 said:


> That's a good idea- Bailey doesn't really do running around but I suppose I could treat his sniffathon as a warm up/cool down walk


I do this and Woody gets walked after Arun particularly if I've run home from work. Or I do a longer hike with him the day before so he has shorter walks on my long run days.

@Boxer123 hope you are ok x


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 8 miles yesterday should have been a 10 miler but slipped in the mud and pulled a muscle in my knee. Need to rest but MH is awful at the moment so it's a tricky balancing act.


Well done on your run, sorry to hear you pulled a muscle, I hope you mend quickly. Also sorry to hear you are struggling with mh, always here for a chat if you need it xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> My foot is weird. It started to be weird at some point last weekend I think. Felt a bit funny on my run on Thursday and then about two miles in to parkrun on Saturday, I could feel my sock on my right leg, my leg felt swollen when I was running. It's been like that since, so I've not run. Just feels swollen up, very odd sensation. I'm twitchy as I've had a DVT in that leg before, so I'm keeping my eye in case it's that rather than foot.
> 
> Always blooming something! Come on body, give me a break!


Sounds a bit worrying Mrs F, please get it checked out sooner rather than later just in case!


----------



## Ringypie

I did the Looe 10 miler yesterday. What a race, the hills were ridiculous especially out of Talland Bay where I almost felt like I needed to go on all 4! Everything hurt for the first 5 miles which wasn't fun. It was a beautiful day though and somewhere after mile 5 walking up a massive hill chatting to a fellow runner I started feeling loads better. Then at the top of the hill I think my caffeine clif blok kicked in and I went off like a rocket! It was pretty much downhill for the last 3 miles and I shot past about 30 people who must have overdone it on the uphill bits. We all got a T-shirt and a rather nice goody bag so it was worth the pain. A lovely couple from our running club both came second in their age categories and my friend did her first 10 mile race(what a one to choose!! She did so well though). Then we went for a roast afterwards which was lovely!
Unfortunately I've got a really sore hip so I need to be careful this week as I have the Grizzly next Sunday and want to be fit for that!


----------



## Canine K9

Wow, huge well done @Ringypie


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I did the Looe 10 miler yesterday. What a race, the hills were ridiculous especially out of Talland Bay where I almost felt like I needed to go on all 4! Everything hurt for the first 5 miles which wasn't fun. It was a beautiful day though and somewhere after mile 5 walking up a massive hill chatting to a fellow runner I started feeling loads better. Then at the top of the hill I think my caffeine clif blok kicked in and I went off like a rocket! It was pretty much downhill for the last 3 miles and I shot past about 30 people who must have overdone it on the uphill bits. We all got a T-shirt and a rather nice goody bag so it was worth the pain. A lovely couple from our running club both came second in their age categories and my friend did her first 10 mile race(what a one to choose!! She did so well though). Then we went for a roast afterwards which was lovely!
> Unfortunately I've got a really sore hip so I need to be careful this week as I have the Grizzly next Sunday and want to be fit for that!
> View attachment 484880
> View attachment 484881
> View attachment 484882


Well done that dinner looks gorgeous. Hope your hip is ok we are all falling apart.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done that dinner looks gorgeous. Hope your hip is ok we are all falling apart.


It was delicious! I had a raspberry pavlova for dessert too. Running makes me so hungry 
My hip has felt better as the day's gone on - but I have taken ibuprofen. Not sure what to do tomorrow as it's running club. Perhaps I'll see if anyone is doing a gentle one!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think, @Ringypie, that if one of us posted about a sore hip when they have a much longed for race coming up, you'd say rest it. So I'm saying rest it  I hope it feels better tomorrow.

Awesome performance on your ten miler. We once stayed in Polperro and walked to Looe and back over the hills - it was funny as the friends we were with are both thin as a pin but they really struggled, whereas more meaty me was fine. I may have chuckled a little when she couldn't walk down the stairs very well to breakfast the next morning - it was like marathon legs!


----------



## immum

Oh dear @Ringypie, @Mrs Funkin, @Boxer123. I hope all your injury's heal well and quickly. @Ringypie you deserve a medal for eating that roast, it looks lovely but enormous! No running for me tonight, it's absolutely hammering down. Which of course means I'll have to go tomorrow instead, haven't done a "wrong day run" for a while.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Your lunch looks delicious Ringy - but I do wonder why restaurants feel the urge to put pea shoots on a roast dinner? I have to just eat them quickly for the vitamin boost and then carry on


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Your lunch looks delicious Ringy - but I do wonder why restaurants feel the urge to put pea shoots on a roast dinner? I have to just eat them quickly for the vitamin boost and then carry on


I loves a pea shoot but they definitely don't belong on a roast.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> I loves a pea shoot but they definitely don't belong on a roast.


I read that in a Nessa from Gavin & Stacey voice


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I read that in a Nessa from Gavin & Stacey voice


That's how I wrote it as it goes.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Your lunch looks delicious Ringy - but I do wonder why restaurants feel the urge to put pea shoots on a roast dinner? I have to just eat them quickly for the vitamin boost and then carry on


That's exactly what I did - they are tasty and would be nice in a salad but odd on a roast!
Mehhh you know what I'm like though I get twitchy if I don't run! It seems ok this evening so will see how it goes! Want to do Parkrun on Saturday too….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe Ringy, well easy does it! Don't ruin your Grizzly...!


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

View attachment 484880
View attachment 484881
View attachment 484882
[/QUOTE]
Please tell me what the large brown item on your plate is. Can't say I have had anything in a roast that looks like that.


----------



## Boxer123

Dog Walker Woman said:


> View attachment 484880
> View attachment 484881
> View attachment 484882


Please tell me what the large brown item on your plate is. Can't say I have had anything in a roast that looks like that.[/QUOTE]

That's a Yorkshire pud isn't it ?


----------



## Dog Walker Woman

Boxer123 said:


> Please tell me what the large brown item on your plate is. Can't say I have had anything in a roast that looks like that.


That's a Yorkshire pud isn't it ?[/QUOTE]
Thanks.
I did wonder if it was but it is a giant to the ones I've had before (bun tin size) and the colour is very dark .


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Please tell me what the large brown item on your plate is. Can't say I have had anything in a roast that looks like that.


That's a Yorkshire pud isn't it ?[/QUOTE]
Yup it was an enormous Yorkshire!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe Ringy, well easy does it! Don't ruin your Grizzly...!


 Running club night and I'm on the sofa in my pjs. Hip is still a bit hurty - I tried a little jog down my garden path on my way back from work and it hurt more so reluctantly I went for the sensible option!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Running club night and I'm on the sofa in my pjs. Hip is still a bit hurty - I tried a little jog down my garden path on my way back from work and it hurt more so reluctantly I went for the sensible option!


I'm also reluctantly resting. Remember listen when your body whispers so it doesn't have to scream.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sensible is good @Ringypie bigger weekend fish to fry!


----------



## immum

So my "wrong day run" was actually quite good! Not a bad evening, still a bit windy but nice temperature. Just managed to get in the door befor the heavens opened. 5 miles, bit slow but that seems normal at the moment. The new kayanos are definitely helping with the post run aches and pains.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds positive @immum  Fewer aches and pains are a definite plus.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

First run since last Saturday. Misty and drizzly, bit meh here today. 

Only to the pier and back plus a bit extra on the way to post a letter. Pace was like a tortoise wearing flip flops running through treacle. Heh.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me this week I've been trying to rest my aches and pains. I still have the slightest twinge under my knee from where I slipped on the mud. Not sure about the weekend. How are you @Ringypie ready for Grizzly ?


----------



## immum

Legs like lead last night, thanks to having only 1 day off between runs instead of 2. It was also really mild and heavy drizzle, so not my best run! I didn't mind the drizzle, but I was sooo hot, even with a lightweight top on. managed 4.8 miles, rather slow. Hamstring is still not quite right, it's not getting any worse which is good, but not getting better either.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh we are a gammy, sad lot at the moment! Except for Ringy, who is on fire 

Look after yourself @Boxer123 and be careful of your hammy @immum


----------



## Boxer123

I went out for just under 3 miles legs and pains all feel good. It’s cold and windy so glad to be home with a brew. Hopefully I can build back up. For now it’s under the electric blanket for a movie and of course boxer snugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual Saturday morning run to, round around and run home from parkrun. Bit lacking in leg strength today so 28:10 for me. 

On the plus side we got lots of toiletries donations for My Sisters House, which is a charity working with women, many of whom have fled awful DA situations.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm a bit late but wishing you a happy Grizzly race day @Ringypie  I'm sure you're already miles in - I look forward to reading all about it 

Goooooooo Ringy!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie enjoy Grizzly.

I'm just back from my second run of the weekend. Haven't really enjoyed either but never mind I got out. Feel like I'm going s little bit backwards at the moment but I know I'm not x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running for me today, so I've only run twice again this week. Most pesky little foot.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me either had to deal with my laundry build up. Going to get loki up early for a 5km before r we work.


----------



## Ringypie

I made it!! What a tough run it is. Went with 2 friends from running club and we had an absolute ball! Starts off on the promenade then round onto the beach then off up and down lots of hills. Hit the beach at Branscombe, crossed the river (that was cold) before turning inland going up and down some more before heading down down down to the first bog. Thick claggy mud but luckily my shoes were tied tightly!! Then off up through the woods, up and down round fields before dropping all the way back down to run through a muddy stream which turned into a knee deep boggy slurry








I almost came a cropper! So nearly fell over in the bog! Luckily caught myself but I'm looking forward to seeing the official photos as it was right in front of the photographer.
Back up and down before arriving back at Branscombe to shuffle along the beach and climb a massive cliff








From here it was only a Parkrun distance to the finish, after another down and up we had a lovely long downhill to roll over the finish.























I didn't half enjoy my shower and pjs when I got home!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringoberry, thank goodness you didn't fall in the bog! Phew! 

Sounds like a wonderful running adventure, Ringy, what a brilliant day. You are amazing.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Ringoberry, thank goodness you didn't fall in the bog! Phew!
> 
> Sounds like a wonderful running adventure, Ringy, what a brilliant day. You are amazing.


He was screaming at me to stay on my feet 
It was so much fun. I can barely walk now but I'm looking forward to next year already!


----------



## Boxer123

Amazing job @Ringypie that mud.


----------



## Boxer123

5 km with Loki this morning beautiful sunrise we were out just gone 6. How's the legs @Ringypie ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 485194
> 5 km with Loki this morning beautiful sunrise we were out just gone 6. How's the legs @Ringypie ?


Lovely sunrise! I am currently walking like the tin man from wizard of Oz but thankfully my hip is no worse!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, what a run! You are a machine. Love your mud "socks"! Hope your legs have started to recover.
It was much more windy than I expected last night, and it was bitter. 5 miles at usual pace and it felt like 4.5 of them were into the wind! Hard work but on the plus side hamstring felt better than it has for a while.


----------



## Ringypie

Who wants a laugh?! Here's me almost falling in the bog right in front of the photographer!
Ok so it's a step up out of the bog just like everyone else has done:







Omg there's a hole and I've gone straight in it!








Nnnoooooo! I'm not going down!







The look of horror on my face!


----------



## immum

Haha @Ringypie that's so funny! I think I'd still be trying to get out the hole now.


----------



## Boxer123

Great phones @Ringypie my goodness that was muddy. What's the next adventure?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ha! They are brilliant


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie so funny. Looks like great fun x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All together now…”Oh what a beautiful moooooorrrnnnning…”

Gosh it’s lovely here today, if a touch breezy. My legs are hopelessly slow, I’ve put way too much weight back on and it’s hard being motivated to run again. Toddled along for 4.3 miles. That’ll do. 

I’ve been reading about “intuitive exercise”…quite frankly any exercise is good for me at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

I've been reading about intuitive eating @Mrs Funkin very interesting. Some good advice I've stopped beating myself up for not looking like I did when I was 20.


----------



## Boxer123

3.7 miles with Loki at 6am beautiful morning. I am struggling with life in general at the moment with everything that's going on so it's good to get out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking that you got out there for a run @Boxer123 not that you're not feeling tip top at the moment. Hope things improve very soon xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running for me today, small boy had to fast before his scan. He was most miffed.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> No running for me today, small boy had to fast before his scan. He was most miffed.


So pleased to read that Oscar is stable @Mrs Funkin, you must be so relieved.
I'm so fed up with this wind! It just never seems to stop. Yet another run where it felt like most of it was into the wind. And it was so hot last night. After 3 miles my legs just wouldn't go, I was absolutely boiling, and starting to feel sick. Managed 4.8 miles in the end but it was a killer, and pace was awful. If I feel like this now how am I going to cope in the summer? Tbf I did have long sleeves on which was a mistake, but it is a really thin top.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> No running for me today, small boy had to fast before his scan. He was most miffed.


I hope he's ok @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles for me and loki this morning. Spring is definitely in the air.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I think it's not so bad to be hot running in the summer @immum - partly because when you wear a vest top and shorts, you can almost welcome the warmth. When I get too hot winter running, the sweat gets all cold when you stop and it's just a yucky feeling. That's how I feel about it anyway.

Four miles this morning. Same tortoise swimming in treacle pace but never mind. Nice to get out the door.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I was RUBBISH this morning! Usual run to, then run around in circles for about 5k, then run home…

On the plus side it was sunny as anything


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I was RUBBISH this morning! Usual run to, then run around in circles for about 5k, then run home…
> 
> On the plus side it was sunny as anything


Oh Mrs F you weren't rubbish! You got out there and did it which is more than can be said for a lot of people!
Parkrun for us today too. Hubby has just recovered from Covid so surprised us both by having a really good run. Whereas I hobbled a bit with my hip but had a reasonable run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Glad R is recovering well from the Dreaded Lurgy. 

I was 28:14 today but it just felt horrific. Ah well, it’s only running


----------



## Boxer123

A shockingly slow 8 miler legs felt like lead. (Is that how you spell it ?) I seem to be finding running with Loki easier at the moment which is something I never thought I’d say !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> A shockingly slow 8 miler legs felt like lead. (Is that how you spell it ?) I seem to be finding running with Loki easier at the moment which is something I never thought I'd say !


Must have been a day for slow ones! We did our running club breakfast run. 4 miles up across the moor. It was a good job we were all dressed appropriately as it decided to hail while we were up there - typically on the most exposed bit when we were running into the icy wind! 
It felt good to get back and have a big cup of tea and a nice cooked breakfast with running club friends though!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Must have been a day for slow ones! We did our running club breakfast run. 4 miles up across the moor. It was a good job we were all dressed appropriately as it decided to hail while we were up there - typically on the most exposed bit when we were running into the icy wind!
> It felt good to get back and have a big cup of tea and a nice cooked breakfast with running club friends though!


Cooked breakfast sounds amazing! I'm back home under heated blanket with popcorn


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Cooked breakfast sounds amazing! I'm back home under heated blanket with popcorn


Just had a nap too


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work you two  

Mmmmmm, cooked breakfast.


----------



## Boxer123

Bit of a false start today set of for 5km at 6am and loki seemed to be limping so stopped to walk home. Limp disappeared so we walked but it was really cold and I was only in running gear. Beautiful morning! I started Pilates yesterday my body is a bit sore from that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Loki you are a pickle! Fancy making your mum think you had a limp so you could have a walk instead


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh Loki you are a pickle! Fancy making your mum think you had a limp so you could have a walk instead


I think it was the shock of being woken at 5:30am


----------



## MissKittyKat

4.3 miles tonight. The air was a bit cooler than expected so initially forgot how to breathe but it settled.

Also took multiple wrong turns, so much nicer when you do this on the trails rather than a road route! 

I did notice how the temp changes quite considerably when you move from housing to a little more open areas, it's a little unnerving.

Anyway, reasonable pace lots of 2Nds on the Strava segments and finally managed to get out on a Monday which I've been trying for weeks


----------



## immum

@MissKittyKat I notice the temp changes too. I can really feel the drop when running alongside open space and then the increase when I get back to residential streets.
Yesterday was such a lovely mild day I wasn't going to get caught out being so hot again so I put a t-shirt on with long leggings. It was freezing! Temp had dropped more than I thought. It took about 1.5 miles to warm up properly, but then I was a lovely comfortable temperature. The running felt better too, I didn't feel so lethargic. Usual 5 miles, usual pace even though it felt a bit quicker.


----------



## Boxer123

Is the London virtual marathon entry open yet ?


----------



## Ringypie

Lumbered round 4 miles with club this evening. Not sure why but it seems to be taking me a couple of miles to warm up and feel good about running at the moment. This made it a very strange run this evening as we started off downhill then on the flat which felt awful. Then on the way home uphill all the way I felt much better. Most odd!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Is the London virtual marathon entry open yet ?


Just googled and it doesn't look like it is yet.

 I wonder whether I will FINALLY get to run it this October….


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Just googled and it doesn't look like it is yet.
> 
> I wonder whether I will FINALLY get to run it this October….


Fingers crossed I can't believe it's been so long since you got your place.


----------



## Boxer123

Well we channeled our inner Kim kardasion and got our arse out of bed. 5km down the river. Now home waiting on new washing machine not had one for two weeks.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well we channeled our inner Kim kardasion and got our arse out of bed. 5km down the river. Now home waiting on new washing machine not had one for two weeks.


Washing machines are a sore point here right now…. Mine just had ambitions of burning the house down!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Washing machines are a sore point here right now…. Mine just had ambitions of burning the house down!


Oh no. I've not had one for two weeks so have some catching up to do !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very slow four and a quarter miles to the end of the Prom and back for me with husband this morning. 

I think I'm going to have to do a running streak to try to get my mojo back.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no. I've not had one for two weeks so have some catching up to do !


I had already washed running stuff this morning and hung it up… unfortunately in the porch where the washing machine is so I expect it will need washing again due to the stench of burning!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I had already washed running stuff this morning and hung it up… unfortunately in the porch where the washing machine is so I expect it will need washing again due to the stench of burning!


Maybe time for a new machine


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles with Loki this morning lovely run. We did get cold toes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looking great there Loki  Well done on dragging your Human out early in the morning


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looking great there Loki  Well done on dragging your Human out early in the morning


It's more the other way around loki is not a morning person


----------



## immum

Short sleeves again last night, and after I'd warmed up I was too hot! It is lovely weather at the moment though, I shouldn't complain.
Usual 5 miles, usual slow pace, but again it felt a bit faster than it actually was.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Been out for a slow 2 mile canicross run with Woody and then a half mile walk.

My sister's dog was being put to sleep so I felt better being out with Woody at the time.

He sent us some sunbeams whilst we were gently trotting around and doing a non stop up one of the hills I dislike x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Been out for a slow 2 mile canicross run with Woody and then a half mile walk.
> 
> My sister's dog was being put to sleep so I felt better being out with Woody at the time.
> 
> He sent us some sunbeams whilst we were gently trotting around and doing a non stop up one of the hills I dislike x


Sorry to hear that


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear that


Thanks


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Thanks
> View attachment 485663


Ah look at them it's awful when you have to say goodbye.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awww  Lovely picture.

Run free, little woofer xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No parkrun for me yesterday as I was at my mother’s and logistically it’s not good. Ran this morning, only 4.2 miles, good to get out into the sunshine though. 

I’m running so little at the moment - my foot is tricky and I have a serious case of the CBAs. Deffo need to do a RED streak. 

Have a super day everyone, get out in the sunny sunshine if you can


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles down the river mans through the woods. It's beautiful. My strava wouldn't work which upset me because if it's not on Strava it didn't happen.

Hip is still bothering me so I had to keep stopping to stretch. I need to see a physio probably but due to buying house am broke. I started Pilates last week in the hope that helps I might see if the doctors can hook me up with some stronger Ibrophen sometimes that helps. Strangely when I'm out with Loki it doesn't hurt to much so I forget in the week. Obviously with Loki we take lots of natural breaks. I tried that today but can't seem to get into the rhythm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm liking how far you ran @Boxer123 not that your hip is playing up  booo to that.

Do you remember we were talking about monster munch…well I couldn't get them out of my head so:










On the plus side I didn't eat them all in one go and there are still some left, which is a miracle for me.

They are still great - but not as "pickled onion-y" as they used to be.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm liking how far you ran @Boxer123 not that your hip is playing up  booo to that.
> 
> Do you remember we were talking about monster munch…well I couldn't get them out of my head so:
> 
> View attachment 485818
> 
> 
> On the plus side I didn't eat them all in one go and there are still some left, which is a miracle for me.
> 
> They are still great - but not as "pickled onion-y" as they used to be.


Ha ha I was on the roast beef today . I think they have removed some of the salt content. Still a great post run snack.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Training run/walk number 2 done. 13 miles at the pace we are hoping to be at for the June madness!
We walked a mile and ran a mile today which worked up to mile 11, then we were all getting tired and I could feel my glutes giving in so I didn't want to cause an injury. They are just aching which I'd expected.
@Boxer123 this was supposed to be my longest Strava hike but someone managed to have a watch malfunction so it's in two parts, booooooo.
Decided to record as hike as we need our mph pace.
It was a glorious morning.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat ! Great distance. Strava is not behaving today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff @MissKittyKat - sounds brilliant.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 485827
> View attachment 485828
> View attachment 485829
> View attachment 485822
> Training run/walk number 2 done. 13 miles at the pace we are hoping to be at for the June madness!
> We walked a mile and ran a mile today which worked up to mile 11, then we were all getting tired and I could feel my glutes giving in so I didn't want to cause an injury. They are just aching which I'd expected.
> @Boxer123 this was supposed to be my longest Strava hike but someone managed to have a watch malfunction so it's in two parts, booooooo.
> Decided to record as hike as we need our mph pace.
> It was a glorious morning.


Well done that's a fantastic achievement! Beautiful weather and beautiful photos!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm liking how far you ran @Boxer123 not that your hip is playing up  booo to that.
> 
> Do you remember we were talking about monster munch…well I couldn't get them out of my head so:
> 
> View attachment 485818
> 
> 
> On the plus side I didn't eat them all in one go and there are still some left, which is a miracle for me.
> 
> They are still great - but not as "pickled onion-y" as they used to be.


Oh yum @Mrs Funkin i could eat a packet of those right now (or perhaps I will pinch @Boxer123's roast beef ones)


----------



## Ringypie

Ohhhh I am so TIRED! Up before 6 to do Ringy and be on the road to Cheddar by just after 7….. the Big Cheese was calling! It was absolutely glorious weather. The views were spectacular and the hills were nothing short of horrific!








Haha look at my wild chemo curls escaping in the wind! The hair I lost has come back with a curly vengeance and is rather unruly!















The downhill finish was very welcome! The uphill bit at mile 11 was as steep as it looks on the profile!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohhhh I am so TIRED! Up before 6 to do Ringy and be on the road to Cheddar by just after 7….. the Big Cheese was calling! It was absolutely glorious weather. The views were spectacular and the hills were nothing short of horrific!
> View attachment 485835
> 
> Haha look at my wild chemo curls escaping in the wind! The hair I lost has come back with a curly vengeance and is rather unruly!
> View attachment 485836
> View attachment 485838
> 
> The downhill finish was very welcome! The uphill bit at mile 11 was as steep as it looks on the profile!
> View attachment 485839


Great work @Ringypie it's making me tired just looking at those hills.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My legs hurt just thinking about it, Ringy.


----------



## Ringypie

I am tired and my legs hurt!!  But it was so much fun!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hahaha! Just over 5k as I can’t ignore the gorgeous weather…but so slow. I said to husband, “I can’t decide what bit of me is making me not be able to run any faster”…I later decided it was my legs. I do sound quite wheezy though, too. 

Hopeless isn’t it


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hahaha! Just over 5k as I can't ignore the gorgeous weather…but so slow. I said to husband, "I can't decide what bit of me is making me not be able to run any faster"…I later decided it was my legs. I do sound quite wheezy though, too.
> 
> Hopeless isn't it


You got out that's the main thing. I had a lovely walk in the woods today.


----------



## Boxer123

Spoken to docs going to try some naproxen for a week for hip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope it helps Boxer. Don’t do too much though if it feels better.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hope it helps Boxer. Don't do too much though if it feels better.


I'm just going to go out with Loki this week no long run lots of stretching. I think the doctor was a runner we had a bit of a laugh about resting. I also think I need to get my gait checked not done that in ages.

3.4 miles with Loki this morning. What a way to start the day !


----------



## immum

I was dreading running last night, it was so warm and I felt a bit sick, my cheese and pickle toastie for lunch wasn't sitting very well even 5 hours later. I did struggle a bit for the first couple of miles, but then started to feel better. Ended up quite enjoying it, it was so nice not to have to battle the wind, and though I was rather warm I wasn't uncomfortable. 5.2 miles, slightly better pace, so all in all a decent run.


----------



## Ringypie

Why do some people look so effortless when they run?! I was pounding along behind one of the fellas from running club tonight. He looked as though he was just gently cruising along not going that fast…. There was me with my short fat legs going like the clappers puffing and sweating watching him slowly move off into the distance!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Why do some people look so effortless when they run?! I was pounding along behind one of the fellas from running club tonight. He looked as though he was just gently cruising along not going that fast…. There was me with my short fat legs going like the clappers puffing and sweating watching him slowly move off into the distance!


I know gazelles I call them. It's similar to when I'm running with Loki putting all my effort in and he's practically walking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I share my life with one  He just floats off into the distance and I lumber along…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I can’t say my body was very willing but it’s so beautiful I couldn’t possibly not run. Only a short one (3.3 miles) but lovely along the Prom, even with a horrible headwind. Pesky easterly winds! 

So it’s two years today since Lockdown started and we were only allowed to leave the house once per day (except for work and essential food shopping). I started my 50 day run streak. I’m thinking I might do the same again - not telling anyone else though and I’ll wait and see how long it is before the gazelle in the house notices  

Enjoy the sunshine everyone xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well I can't say my body was very willing but it's so beautiful I couldn't possibly not run. Only a short one (3.3 miles) but lovely along the Prom, even with a horrible headwind. Pesky easterly winds!
> 
> So it's two years today since Lockdown started and we were only allowed to leave the house once per day (except for work and essential food shopping). I started my 50 day run streak. I'm thinking I might do the same again - not telling anyone else though and I'll wait and see how long it is before the gazelle in the house notices
> 
> Enjoy the sunshine everyone xx


Good luck


----------



## Boxer123

6 miles this morning at 6am it definitely easier getting out in this weather. I think the clocks go forward this weekend and it’s getting colder next week so all change.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've fallen at the first hurdle after the day from hell. 

Ah well. Such is life, I plan to run in the morning. I think my goal will be to run every day I'm not at work instead, it's too hard when I am on long days. I'm just too exhausted.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I've fallen at the first hurdle after the day from hell.
> 
> Ah well. Such is life, I plan to run in the morning. I think my goal will be to run every day I'm not at work instead, it's too hard when I am on long days. I'm just too exhausted.


Sometimes life gets in the way I struggle with running in the week. Id love a year off just to work on my running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just want to quit work @Boxer123 - I keep looking down the back of the sofa for a couple of hundred thousand pounds but I never find it...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just want to quit work @Boxer123 - I keep looking down the back of the sofa for a couple of hundred thousand pounds but I never find it...


Only thing I find is Loki's old chews! People always tell me they'd get bored if they didn't work not me I'd be out bumbling around the trails running ultra marathons.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nah, no way I'd be bored. I had nine months off work before I started my midwifery training 20 years ago and it was blooming lovely!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nah, no way I'd be bored. I had nine months off work before I started my midwifery training 20 years ago and it was blooming lovely!


I'm extremely lucky I'm term time only. I never get bored.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another glorious morning with a pair of legs that were not keen to run. So 3.4 miles to the Pier and back…with a bit extra to post a card.

Hope there’s lots of sunshine in all your corners of the earth


----------



## Boxer123

3.7 miles this morning very slow as Loki had to do the pee mail.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Another glorious morning with a pair of legs that were not keen to run. So 3.4 miles to the Pier and back…with a bit extra to post a card.
> 
> Hope there's lots of sunshine in all your corners of the earth


Well done Mrs F it's been another beautiful day!


----------



## Boxer123

4.8 solo miles first pain free on in ages. Unfortunately was starving as I've started my diet. Still beautiful day. I hope everyone is enjoying the sun.


----------



## immum

What a beautiful day! Been pottering in the garden today, it was glorious.
Bit late, but Thursday was also a lovely evening, unfortunately my legs didn’t agree, really achey due to many trips up and down the stairs with old and new bed frames for my daughter. Managed to plod round 4.8 miles at average pace so not as bad as I thought.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I was so busy yesterday I forgot to post my usual run to parkrun, run around in circles (28:10) and home again. The run home again was terrible, someone had put concrete in my legs!

Went out last night, first time I’ve danced in two years and my legs hurt even more now


----------



## Boxer123

Hope you had a good time @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I’d been very worried but it was fine. Not too heaving, only a few of us dancing, so plenty of space. I seem to have spent the last two years worrying about being poorly. I’m quite a sociable person, love to have a dance, so I’m glad I went.


----------



## MissKittyKat

My two weekend rubs completed, 5km yesterday with my friends vizsla which I counted as my speedwork run! Then 4.5 miles today with Woody.

Even though it was cooler today with the fog and drizzle the humidity is definitely going up!

Enjoyed both, love being in the woods x


----------



## Boxer123

Well we were up early it's dark again ! Probably the spookiest run ever down the river. Just under 4 miles. The a walk with Sox.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That does look spooky @Boxer123 - at least you had a protector with you 

Persuaded my legs to trot along for 4.7 miles. Sunny but rather chilly.

Came home and weighed myself - I really need to reign it in. Blimey. My current addiction is cream crackers with lurpak spreadable. Must ignore!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That does look spooky @Boxer123 - at least you had a protector with you
> 
> Persuaded my legs to trot along for 4.7 miles. Sunny but rather chilly.
> 
> Came home and weighed myself - I really need to reign it in. Blimey. My current addiction is cream crackers with lurpak spreadable. Must ignore!


I made that mistake last week apparently you shouldn't weigh yourself after a run as your holding water. Either way I've been on my diet for 6 days now. All I think about is food from the moment I wake up. I'm not starving myself but cutting out the junk. I spent 10 minutes in the coop today just looking at Easter eggs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am always lighter after a run which makes it even worse   !!!


----------



## immum

I'm not on a diet but have given up chocolate for lent, for the first time. I was eating way too much, I crave it constantly. Not just chocolate, chocolate biscuits too, I usually have several a day, plus 2 or 3 small bars of chocolate during the week and a big one at the weekend. I weighed myself the other day and have some how put on half a pound! How is that possible when I've cut out so much and my weight has been stable for a good 12 months. I'm not replacing the chocolate with other things either. I was hoping to lose a couple of pounds but it doesn't look like it's going to happen. On the plus side, I don't actually miss not eating it.
Another lovely evening last night, nice temperature, warm but not too hot. I was so tired yesterday I really didn't want to go. It was hard, felt like I had nothing in me, but managed 5 miles and usual pace, and felt much better afterwards, so I was glad I forced myself out.


----------



## Boxer123

Oh @immum i love chocolate, chocolate and a brew. I have to have a little bit each day even on my diet or I'll not cope. I also love a biscuit m&s chocolate covered biscuits.

Can you tell I'm hungry?

I attempted skipping today hilarious.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Anyone know what pace would be needed for 10miles in 2.5 hrs. Have never felt pressured prior to a race before but Sundays run has a cutoff.
Wish I hadnt read the email


----------



## Boxer123

Is it 150 minutes so 15 minute miles ? (Math is not my specialist subject)


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Is it 150 minutes so 15 minute miles ? (Math is not my specialist subject)


Yes, 150 mins. Doable, I think! Oh well will just enjoy x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes, 150 mins. Doable, I think! Oh well will just enjoy x


Good luck I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Ringypie

After a weekend of struggling with aching hips at both Parkrun on Saturday and social run with friends on Sunday I had a lovely run tonight. I’m so frustrated that Bath Half has been postponed yet again (sounds like poor organisation) so for the first time ever I have nothing lined up for the next 3 months! My next race is a biggie at the end of June, a long trail marathon. It’s an awfully weird feeling!


----------



## Boxer123

That's a shame @Ringypie do you have any local half's you can do ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh boooo Ringy  I mean, I don’t race really any longer but I feel sad for you because you do. There must be a nice Half near you? I’ve also heard previously that the Bath Half organisers are most disorganised. 

I’m on study days today and tomorrow, it will all be a faff as always. I’m hoping that I can go for a run with my pal later but not sure as I’m not good in the evenings. Well, I’m always “not good” but I’m worse in the evenings  

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

6.3 miles this morning with my little pal. Quite chilly but still had to stop and hang up my coat. It a bit dark in the mornings again which is a pain.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Afternoon run with pal, only 3.7 miles, it was enough for me though. I just needed to get out the house after all the online training...! Another day of it tomorrow - but if I wake up in time, I'll run beforehand.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That's a shame @Ringypie do you have any local half's you can do ?


I'm sure there will be - we haven't got round to looking yet. Poor long suffering hubby will no doubt be dragged off to do something


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I was going to run before my study day but I woke up worrying I hadn't done something at work, so I got up and drove there. On the way I came across a poor little cat that had been hit  I asked a couple of dog walkers going by if they knew where the nearest vet was as a cat had been hit by a car but they both said they didn't know  Luckily, a nurse from my hospital happened to be driving by and she told me the best vet to go to. So I wrapped him, scooped him up and put him in the car. Took him to the vet and cried in the car park - the vet said he looked as though he had died very quickly. I posted on FB to a cat group covering that area and the lady who he belongs to has seen the message, so knows I treated him with respect. She got to go and cuddle him too and say goodbye, thank goodness. RIP Monty. Got home just in time to start my study day, so no running today. I can't stop thinking about poor Monty


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear that @Mrs Funkin how upsetting for you but well done for helping.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin I'm sure montys owners were grateful x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She's just rung me  Oh god I'm wailing


----------



## Boxer123

It must have been such a shock for her @Mrs Funkin. I'm sure she is grateful she knows what happened.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

After my lack of running yesterday, we walked into Bognor and back, so three miles. Of course, I then drank two cocktails, two beers and ate a Thai dinner…but it’s my Big Birthday week, so I’m going out this week and then next week back on the healthy wagon. 

It’s sunny but cold this morning, not sure about running, might have a tiny toddle up the prom, just a couple of miles.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles for me this morning it's beautiful but cold !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Up to the Pier and back for 3.2 sunny but rather windy and cold miles…certainly blew the cobwebs away!


----------



## immum

Oh @Mrs Funkin how upsetting for you. Monty's owners must be so grateful for what you did for him though.
What a difference a few days makes! Back in long leggings and winter top last night, it was so cold. Legs like lead again, I hope this isn't going to turn into a really lnog bad patch like last year. 4.8 miles, pace 10:09! Something must be wrong with Strava again, I haven't run that fast for over 6 months! And I felt like I was just plodding along. Apparently the first 2 miles were around 9:30's, after that went back to usual pace. Last 1/2 mile was good too, as we saw the pizza delivery guy pull up to our house as we went past, so the last lap round the block was a race to get back while the pizza was still hot! It was daugthers birthday treat, and very nice it was too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep long legs again for me today (and my thickest running top and a jacket!), the wind is biting.

Maybe you just ran faster @immum - I sometimes find when it's cold it feels slower than it is.

Thanks for all your kind words about Monty the cat too. RIP sweet boy.


----------



## Boxer123

Despite the fact I'm more broke than a first year student I've invested in trainers. Since I've been so injury prone lately I've gone for carbon plated. Hello new shoes. I will wear these on my hands when I'm cold and to poor to turn heating on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a couple of weeks of blankets and hot water bottles to get through Boxer, then it will be warmer. 

(I know, I sound flippant, I’m really not…we are being so so careful with our energy use. We’ve used less gas and electricity this month but it’s still cost more, sigh)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just a couple of weeks of blankets and hot water bottles to get through Boxer, then it will be warmer.
> 
> (I know, I sound flippant, I'm really not…we are being so so careful with our energy use. We've used less gas and electricity this month but it's still cost more, sigh)


It was so cold last night me and loki spooned  he has a warm little body.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I've had no heating for a week and today we woke up to snow so definitely no running.

Ive been using the animals for warmth!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I've had no heating for a week and today we woke up to snow so definitely no running.
> 
> Ive been using the animals for warmth!
> 
> View attachment 486601


Oh no is it fixed yet ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no is it fixed yet ?


Yes all fixed at 3pm today thank goodness.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Yes all fixed at 3pm today thank goodness.


We don't want Woody being cold.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh gosh I think we’ve got off lightly down in Devon! There has been a bitter wind but thankfully no snow! Hope that you are all staying warm!
I’m not looking forward to Parkrun tomorrow - I’m really not good in the cold, give me a warm sunny day and I’m much happier!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It hoofed it down with snow here today - it so rarely is snowy and never really sticks due to the proximity to the sea I think. Oscar decided he wouldn't bother to investigate it. I fear a very chilly parkrun tomorrow too, Ringy. Bbbbrrrrrr...


----------



## Ringypie

Well it was chilly but not as cold as I was expecting! No wind which makes a nice change as we’ve had a real arctic blast going on recently. No race or crazy plans for tomorrow so thought I’d push on today at Parkrun and see if I could get close to my pb. Well I smashed it!! Knocked over a minute off my previous time! So pleased with myself. Then time for a bacon sandwich and cuppa after along with cake to celebrate our friend’s 400th Parkrun!
I hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today I went to a friends to meet her new puppy. Put on my new running shoes to wear them in they are comfortable looking forward to a bimble tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My friends came down as a surprise today for parkrun  it was lovely to see them, I had no idea - and whilst they were here they entered the Bognor 10k so we will see them properly then. 

So we ran to parkrun, ran round in circles, then went for breakfast (OMG! PANCAKES, bacon and maple syrup and poached eggs…mmmmm….gave the hash browns away *bleurgh*), then walked home. Best mate arrived, quick drink or two. Afternoon of walking back into Bognor, cocktails, then home for a kebab (classy, that’s me!) and I had Diet Coke whilst they all had more drinks. 

Might run in the morning, might not…depends on my foot which currently is a bit hacked off but we have run/walked over nine miles today, which is a fair bit of time on it when it’s been feeling troublesome. 

Today was my last run in the 45-49 age group. Blimey. That’s old that is


----------



## Boxer123

Happy Birthday @Mrs Funkin i hope you are having a day of being spoilt.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just having a coffee, it’s quite sunny out, bet it’s cold though. Not sure if I want to go for a run or not…


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Just having a coffee, it's quite sunny out, bet it's cold though. Not sure if I want to go for a run or not…


It certainly is we are gearing up for a walk then a run for me. Not quite ready yet.


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning. New shoes are amazing. Hip did start bothering me towards the end. I found a lost dog and reunited with its owner. @MissKittyKat was it your race today ?


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> My friends came down as a surprise today for parkrun  it was lovely to see them, I had no idea - and whilst they were here they entered the Bognor 10k so we will see them properly then.
> 
> So we ran to parkrun, ran round in circles, then went for breakfast (OMG! PANCAKES, bacon and maple syrup and poached eggs…mmmmm….gave the hash browns away *bleurgh*), then walked home. Best mate arrived, quick drink or two. Afternoon of walking back into Bognor, cocktails, then home for a kebab (classy, that's me!) and I had Diet Coke whilst they all had more drinks.
> 
> Might run in the morning, might not…depends on my foot which currently is a bit hacked off but we have run/walked over nine miles today, which is a fair bit of time on it when it's been feeling troublesome.
> 
> Today was my last run in the 45-49 age group. Blimey. That's old that is


That sounds lovely! Nothing like breakfast after Parkrun!
Happy birthday!! Hope you are having a lovely day!


----------



## Ringypie

4.5 miles social run around the Dartington estate this morning. It was absolutely beautiful with all the wildflowers, just lovely.


----------



## MissKittyKat

10miles done 2hrs 26ins 52 secs so 3 minutes to spare for the cut off.
Super happy and it was a gorgeous run, hilly in parts and nearly fell over a stile.
Also took 2 wrong turns because I can't read a map, the first one I had to double back which made up for the second which was a short cut!
I finished across the line with an amazing older fella who was preparing for a half marathon after this (cropped out of the pic)









Woody was with me in spirit as had my dog running leggings on


----------



## Boxer123

Great work @MissKittyKat


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> 10miles done 2hrs 26ins 52 secs so 3 minutes to spare for the cut off.
> Super happy and it was a gorgeous run, hilly in parts and nearly fell over a stile.
> Also took 2 wrong turns because I can't read a map, the first one I had to double back which made up for the second which was a short cut!
> I finished across the line with an amazing older fella who was preparing for a half marathon after this (cropped out of the pic)
> View attachment 486827
> 
> 
> Woody was with me in spirit as had my dog running leggings on


Fantastic, great achievement - well done!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat - I'm so glad you had a good run 

@Boxer123 good news your shoes are extra bouncy, hope your hip is back to normal now.

I've had a lovely birthday weekend, thank you xx


----------



## immum

Oh @Mrs Funkin happy special birthday! I hope you've had a lovely day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

NO running for me today my foot was sore and when I had to go out to get something for Oscar, my shoe wasn't very keen on going into my shoe, it felt a bit swollen up. Seems alright now though and I'm at work tomorrow, so no running then. Hopefully I'll be able again on Wednesday. Plus I was a bit tired today after my weekend of birthday stuff and I know if I am tired I am even more clumsy than usual, so didn't want to risk a run. 

Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Boxer123

Did you have a good birthday @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I really did. Friends kept going on about me having a party but I am really not that kind of person. So my best mate came down and stayed on Saturday night - we went out Saturday afternoon (with the two couples we are closest friends with) and we were going to have dinner out but we walked home about 6.30 and had a takeaway instead. Then yesterday (the actual day) the seven of us were here and it was nice enough to be able to sit outside until nearly 4pm. I did some nibbles and we had cakes and I opened my pressies and cards. I think my friends are trying to turn me into a proper girl, as they all bought me jewellery


----------



## immum

Oh well done @MissKittyKat, great run!
Hope your foot is better soon @Mrs Funkin.
So I've felt terrible all day, headache and really really tired. To say I wasn't looking forward to running was an understatement, but I still went. Surprisingly I actually felt quite good and it ended up being a decent run, in fact it felt better than the last couple of weeks! 5 miles at a reasonable pace too, and I feel so much better now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks @immum  Glad you had a good run, hope you feel better now.


----------



## Ringypie

Oooh I’ve had such a good run tonight! It was the summer handicap route so I gave it everything and was delighted by how it felt! It’s like the old me again, even on the hills I could push it!


----------



## Boxer123

5 .7 miles yesterday 3.7 today. Having phone problems so couldn’t track it on strava which made me feel naked.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pleased to hear you so happy with your running @Ringypie  It's brilliant.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Feel like I'm never going to run again - but I know my foot wasn't up to it today. Might try tomorrow. If when I get out of bed in the morning it's not too sore I'll think about it - it was too sore this morning. 

Of course my weight at the moment isn't helping - but my weight loss switch is currently firmly set to OFF. Need to get a grip - but work has been so dreadful that I am doing my usual comfort eating. Honestly. Fed up with myself. Going to try to do some crafts to occupy myself tomorrow I think.


----------



## Boxer123

My hip is still gammy so I'm going to hit the pool next week. Be gentle with yourself @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie you're doing amazingly well.
Sorry to hear your foot still isn't right @Mrs Funkin, give it time to mend. Look after yourself.
Very windy run last night! Also very cold. I actually don't mind running when it's windy, but I struggle to cycle with even the lightest breeze. 5 miles, average pace, pretty good.


----------



## Boxer123

Do you road or mountain bike @immum ?


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Do you road or mountain bike @immum ?


Road. There are some lovely quiet country lanes round where I live. I wouldn't call myself a cyclist though, I'm not really serious about it, and I'm slow, same as running! Show me a hill and I'm nearly going backwards! Still, it's exercise and it gets me out in the fresh air.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Road. There are some lovely quiet country lanes round where I live. I wouldn't call myself a cyclist though, I'm not really serious about it, and I'm slow, same as running! Show me a hill and I'm nearly going backwards! Still, it's exercise and it gets me out in the fresh air.


I'm the same so slow. I have a road bike but feel very unsafe on roads I'm considering investing in a cheap mountain bike.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so annoyed about my foot. Even just walking to Hobbycraft and John Lewis today has made it sore. Most pesky.

I am, however, determined to gently trot around parkrun tomorrow - mostly because I want to wear my new Sweaty Betty leggings. I got a 50% off "Birthday Voucher" from them, so £40 including delivery and bought with birthday money. They are one of the new patterns (Daisy) and are very lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I'm so annoyed about my foot. Even just walking to Hobbycraft and John Lewis today has made it sore. Most pesky.
> 
> I am, however, determined to gently trot around parkrun tomorrow - mostly because I want to wear my new Sweaty Betty leggings. I got a 50% off "Birthday Voucher" from them, so £40 including delivery and bought with birthday money. They are one of the new patterns (Daisy) and are very lovely.


That's so annoying, really hope it feels better very soon!
We are having an away day Parkrun tomorrow so it's going to be an early start!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m going to trot down to parkrun to see how it is. If it’s sore when I get there, I won’t do parkrun.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I trotted to parkrun, ran in circles (28:30) and then extra slowly trotted the short way home. Foot just feels weird. 

New leggings were lovely. So comfy.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I trotted to parkrun, ran in circles (28:30) and then extra slowly trotted the short way home. Foot just feels weird.
> 
> New leggings were lovely. So comfy.


Hope you enjoyed your Parkrun Mrs F! Glad you are pleased with your leggings.

We went all the way to Somerset for Parkrun this morning. I had a stonking run! 26.38, 9th lady out of 118 ladies and 1st in my age category! It was a bit hilly but not as sharp as the hills round here. The weather was beautiful, bright sun but chilly air.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great work Ringy 

I will never be in the podium in this AG now as the 50-54 is very competitive here! I’ll have to wait for them all to move up and out, hehe.


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie 
How is your foot now @Mrs Funkin?
I had a headache all day yesterday and so tired, I'm sleeping even worse than I usually do at the moment. And aching legs from building wardrobes for my daughter on Sunday. Still managed to run though, it took 3 miles for the headache to clear, legs weren't as bad as I thought. 4.8 miles and a reasonable pace, but it was soo warm!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks for asking @immum - I did a very gentle 2.5 miles this morning. Feels fine whilst actually running but I'm awaiting the onset of pain. Not to bad so far. Fingers crossed.

I ran to the Bandstand on the prom and back, soooooo warm into the sun on the way home! I was sweating cobs - I do wish I was a more attractive, less sweaty, less beetroot-y runner


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks for asking @immum - I did a very gentle 2.5 miles this morning. Feels fine whilst actually running but I'm awaiting the onset of pain. Not to bad so far. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I ran to the Bandstand on the prom and back, soooooo warm into the sun on the way home! I was sweating cobs - I do wish I was a more attractive, less sweaty, less beetroot-y runner


Haha @Mrs Funkin I know how you feel. I don't go red fortunately, but the sweat pours off me. I have to be careful what colours I wear as I don't like the massive sweat patches everywhere.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thanks for asking @immum - I did a very gentle 2.5 miles this morning. Feels fine whilst actually running but I'm awaiting the onset of pain. Not to bad so far. Fingers crossed.
> 
> I ran to the Bandstand on the prom and back, soooooo warm into the sun on the way home! I was sweating cobs - I do wish I was a more attractive, less sweaty, less beetroot-y runner


I hope you are pain free Mrs F!

I ran this evening, it was a 5k race and it was boiling! I looked like a sweaty tomato at the end. I'm not an attractive runner in the slightest! Running buddy is so annoying. She has a beautiful porcelain complexion and 5 minutes after a run she looks like she's just been for a stroll.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Oh I am so achey!
Had a busy week which is going to continue so not sure how the running for the weekend will pan out other than are next run/walk tomorrow, eeekkkkk.
I'm in charge of directions so fingers crossed I'll get us around the planned loop.

Went canicross with a colleagues spaniel and 5 miles later we returned. It was a group run as trying to get him able to run with others as well, well always at the back with others because that's were I am!

He was super, picking up the commands really well, still easily distracted but we were on open trails so he did well. He's a little pocket rocket.

Unfortunately no pics of the gorgeous boy, just my backside 

It was a gorgeous evening though.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds like you needed to get out @MissKittyKat ! Sometimes the head needs a run more than the body. Glad you enjoyed it, though I can only imagine how mad it must be trying to run with a spaniel!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did 3.7 miles with pal this morning. My foot feels perfectly fine whilst I run but today it was sore soon after. I'm just shattered too. I've no desire to anything besides sit! Even the thought of making dinner is making me feel all "aagghhhhh".


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Did 3.7 miles with pal this morning. My foot feels perfectly fine whilst I run but today it was sore soon after. I'm just shattered too. I've no desire to anything besides sit! Even the thought of making dinner is making me feel all "aagghhhhh".


Liking this because you got out not because you are shattered. Hope you had something quick and easy for dinner and a nice quiet evening


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Oh I am so achey!
> Had a busy week which is going to continue so not sure how the running for the weekend will pan out other than are next run/walk tomorrow, eeekkkkk.
> I'm in charge of directions so fingers crossed I'll get us around the planned loop.
> 
> Went canicross with a colleagues spaniel and 5 miles later we returned. It was a group run as trying to get him able to run with others as well, well always at the back with others because that's were I am!
> 
> He was super, picking up the commands really well, still easily distracted but we were on open trails so he did well. He's a little pocket rocket.
> 
> Unfortunately no pics of the gorgeous boy, just my backside
> 
> It was a gorgeous evening though.
> 
> View attachment 487677


Great photo! Hope you have a good run tomorrow!


----------



## immum

Decided to brave the fields despite yesterdays heavy rain for the first time this year. It wasn’t really muddy at all, so we continued into the woods aswell. It was really nice, I was getting a bit fed up with the road route. Now it’s lighter in the evenings there are more options where to run. Felt a bit sick for the last 3 miles and for the last 2 had a woolly head, all because it was so warm. I just don’t do heat and exercise very well. Anyway managed to carry on and ended up doing 6.4 miles at 10 min pace! 10 min! Unbelievable! I didn’t think I’d be able to run that fast ever again! So pleased. My joints don’t ache as much afterwards either when we go across the fields, even though it was half trail half road tonight they feel better. Let’s hope it continues.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Decided to brave the fields despite yesterdays heavy rain for the first time this year. It wasn't really muddy at all, so we continued into the woods aswell. It was really nice, I was getting a bit fed up with the road route. Now it's lighter in the evenings there are more options where to run. Felt a bit sick for the last 3 miles and for the last 2 had a woolly head, all because it was so warm. I just don't do heat and exercise very well. Anyway managed to carry on and ended up doing 6.4 miles at 10 min pace! 10 min! Unbelievable! I didn't think I'd be able to run that fast ever again! So pleased. My joints don't ache as much afterwards either when we go across the fields, even though it was half trail half road tonight they feel better. Let's hope it continues.


Oh well done!! Sounds like a really good run.
Do you hydrate enough the day before a run? Just wondering whether that might help if you get that wooly head feeling frequently.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm back after a bacon bitty, bud and cake!

Continued with our walk/run and pace is averaging the pace we want to be at. Today's training route included 1234ft of elevation so felt different to our last one.

I've still not figured our feuling or hydration. Not sure I ever will.
Did go the toilet about 4 times before we started!

All in all a great morning. Even managed to take a random picture of my trainers


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm back after a bacon bitty, bud and cake!
> 
> Continued with our walk/run and pace is averaging the pace we want to be at. Today's training route included 1234ft of elevation so felt different to our last one.
> 
> I've still not figured our feuling or hydration. Not sure I ever will.
> Did go the toilet about 4 times before we started!
> 
> All in all a great morning. Even managed to take a random picture of my trainers
> 
> View attachment 487831


Excellent well done!! Do you wear a little pack?if I'm doing long runs I like to take my pack with water in a bladder (because it doesn't slosh around like it does in bottles). Clif bloks for carbs. I like the ones with a bit of caffeine as it does perk me up! I also like the ones with sodium if it's really hot and I'm likely to be really sweaty. I have one cube roughly every 3 miles - aim to have one before you feel tired / shaky. And I swear by malt loaf! It sits really light - I take the little lunchbox size bars and can eat one as I walk up a steep bit and run straight away without feeling sick.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Oh well done!! Sounds like a really good run.
> Do you hydrate enough the day before a run? Just wondering whether that might help if you get that wooly head feeling frequently.


I'm terrible for not drinking enough! I have to remind myself to drink all the time. I try to drink plenty on a running day but not the day before. I need to make an effort to drink more in general I think.


----------



## MissKittyKat

immum said:


> I'm terrible for not drinking enough! I have to remind myself to drink all the time. I try to drink plenty on a running day but not the day before. I need to make an effort to drink more in general I think.


Me too!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Excellent well done!! Do you wear a little pack?if I'm doing long runs I like to take my pack with water in a bladder (because it doesn't slosh around like it does in bottles). Clif bloks for carbs. I like the ones with a bit of caffeine as it does perk me up! I also like the ones with sodium if it's really hot and I'm likely to be really sweaty. I have one cube roughly every 3 miles - aim to have one before you feel tired / shaky. And I swear by malt loaf! It sits really light - I take the little lunchbox size bars and can eat one as I walk up a steep bit and run straight away without feeling sick.


Thankyou.

I always have my little backpack but may switch to a bladder rather than the soft bottles.

I'll have a look at Clif blocks, tried a few types of gels but they really sit funny in my stomach.

I wished I liked maltloaf as others in the group swear by it.

We took a variety of sweets between us too but I think I do need to consider my salt intake too. The Ritz type crackers one of the team bought were lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I always said I was going to get some of the tomato flavoured gels, I'm better with savoury than sweet. I've retired from runs long enough to need gems now though 

I drink nothing in general, so don't usually drink when I'm running. Only would have a drink if it was over ten miles, until then, nope.

I had my worst run in a long time at parkrun this morning (28:50) - ran there and stumbled home in a running action too. I think the weight I've put back on isn't helping me. Well, I know it isn't.

Well done @MissKittyKat - it's good to experiment with what works for you. There's a reason they have sausage rolls at the beachy head marathon on the aid stations. What about Jaffa cakes? A lot of ultra runners I know use them - and ready salted crisps.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> I'm terrible for not drinking enough! I have to remind myself to drink all the time. I try to drink plenty on a running day but not the day before. I need to make an effort to drink more in general I think.


I have a pint glass which I use at work and make sure I have at least 3 pints every day. I really notice the difference in how i feel if I haven't drunk plenty the day before! Luckily I love water and it's not a chore for me to drink it. I'm always a bit surprised at work - some of my colleagues only drink coffee all day!


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Thankyou.
> 
> I always have my little backpack but may switch to a bladder rather than the soft bottles.
> 
> I'll have a look at Clif blocks, tried a few types of gels but they really sit funny in my stomach.
> 
> I wished I liked maltloaf as others in the group swear by it.
> 
> We took a variety of sweets between us too but I think I do need to consider my salt intake too. The Ritz type crackers one of the team bought were lovely.


I find it's easier to drink little and often from the bladder - whereas I tend to not bother with getting a bottle out. Then I get cross when my bottle gets air in it and starts sloshing.
Clif bloks are much easier to tolerate than gels - they don't go sticky even if they've been open for weeks.
Shame you don't like malt loaf - they do do some different flavours now in case you find them any more palatable. As Mrs F says, Jaffa cakes are good, also I've heard some ultra runners take mini baby bel cheeses! It is all trial and error though finding out what works for you!


----------



## Ringypie

I’m tired. Did the Armada 5k on Wednesday (speed work), running club Friday evening (hilly) then Parkrun this morning (chasing a pb but missed it by 7 seconds ). So tomorrow I’m not going to run! Think we will try and pick up our long run on Monday instead. I’m quite looking forward to a nice day with hubby!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I never drink water. Occasionally I manage to actually put some water in my Ribena in a bottle (that is 800mls) and drink that  I'm sure I'd have fewer wrinkles if I drank some water.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running yesterday as foot was a touch annoyed, plus I was standing on it all morning until 3pm again gardening and cooking. Went for a little “just a smidge over 5k” nice and slowly with husband this morning. Such a beautiful day I didn’t want to miss going for a toddle along the seafront. Work tomorrow and Thursday so that should space out my running nicely 

Hope everyone has managed to enjoy some outdoor time over Easter, running or non. Summer is definitely on the way, which means I can’t be doing too many of these 9am runs, as it’s too hot for me.


----------



## immum

I’ve failed at the first hurdle trying to drink more! Didn’t drink much yesterday or today, so thank goodness it had cooled down this evening. Really nice run actually, full route through the woods, did have to walk a bit at the top of the big hill I hate, but not bad at all. 5.4 miles but sadly the pace has dropped back to normal, even though it felt quicker!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m liking that you had a nice run…as for the drinking, well, tomorrow is another day


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did another gentle "just over 5k to the Pier and back" toddle this morning. Strange weather, was colder than I thought but I stuck with shorts and wore long sleeves and a visor as it was sunny. Most odd clothing combo  Foot seems sort of okay currently. 

Actually stopped to say hello to Teddy this morning, too. He's my favourite wire fox terrier that I always see walking on the Prom, he is so lovely


----------



## immum

It was surprisingly chilly last night, and rather windy. Not much fun across the fields uphill into a headwind. Apart from that, it was an enjoyable run. I felt pretty good (maybe down to drinking more thoughout the day?), it was decent pace, and a nice sunny evening (apart from the wind). 5.3 miles, half woods half road.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Urgh! Pesky wind @immum - the thing I dislike about running into the wind is that my brain won't let me just accept a slow down in pace, I have to fight to keep the same pace (I did it this morning) and then my legs hurt  Well done on your run, you're going really well, are you feeling happy with your running and how it's going?

I got out to do the same 3.2 miles again this morning (third time this week). Then I've been trogging around shops and garden centres - my foot feels a bit cross now but I think that's more about still being on my feet after running. After the crazy day yesterday at work I needed a more restful day today…blooming heck. Nice to get out for a run to clear my head though 

Hope everyone is okay - hopefully the quietness is not due to folk being properly injured.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Urgh! Pesky wind @immum - the thing I dislike about running into the wind is that my brain won't let me just accept a slow down in pace, I have to fight to keep the same pace (I did it this morning) and then my legs hurt  Well done on your run, you're going really well, are you feeling happy with your running and how it's going?
> 
> I got out to do the same 3.2 miles again this morning (third time this week). Then I've been trogging around shops and garden centres - my foot feels a bit cross now but I think that's more about still being on my feet after running. After the crazy day yesterday at work I needed a more restful day today…blooming heck. Nice to get out for a run to clear my head though
> 
> Hope everyone is okay - hopefully the quietness is not due to folk being properly injured.


I don't usually mind running in the wind, but it was such a cold wind and it was right at the start of the run so I hadn't got warm, it was a bit of a shock to the system. I'm pretty happy with how things are going at the moment, I'd prefer to be a bit quicker, but I just haven't got it in me to go any faster. I've noticed that every year older I get, I get a bit slower running. It's to be expected I suppose, but I've really noticed it since turning 50!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I'm still here.
Just had a crazy start to term but going out Sunday x


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had a few days off running as my hip has been playing up. But as it was Parkrun today I took some ibuprofen and off I went…. Central Park today and I absolutely smashed my pb by a minute and 20 seconds! Pleased with that! 
I do wish my hip would stop hurting though, I really want to kick on with my training!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m liking this for your speedy run, Ringy, not for your poorly hip  I hope it improves soon. I’ve had acupuncture on a hip once and whilst it was a most disconcerting sensation, it did help. I had an inflamed bursar or something…


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran to parkrun, lumbered around parkrun (28:48) and then was shattered so ran the short way home. Felt like I had concrete in my quads! I didn’t go to sleep until gone 1:30 and was awake just after 5am, with several wake-ups in the time I was asleep…so quite frankly I’m pleased I ran anywhere


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I ran to parkrun, lumbered around parkrun (28:48) and then was shattered so ran the short way home. Felt like I had concrete in my quads! I didn't go to sleep until gone 1:30 and was awake just after 5am, with several wake-ups in the time I was asleep…so quite frankly I'm pleased I ran anywhere


Ohh Mrs F well done for running after that little sleep! I don't think I could have managed it!
I'm hoping my hip problems will go away with ibuprofen and stretching!


----------



## Boxer123

I've not run for three weeks now due to my hip @Ringypie its getting no better or worse I'm getting quite miserable. Booked to see a physio Thursday.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh injured hips are so horrible  I had a hip injury years back when I was marathon training the first time. The second one was a few years back, I was running and felt a deep burning sensation and then *bang* couldn't run another step. That was when I had the acupuncture on it. 

I hope you are both feeling in less pain very soon. So so annoying for you


----------



## Boxer123

The pain itself is tiny problem is I know it’s there. When I do long runs it stiffens up. If I sleep on it at night it hurts (just looked up inflamed bursar and that does happen. )


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, that's exactly what I had Boxer, pain in my left hip if I laid on it too long (as in, more than an hour) and when I zonked out in those days, I really zonked out and would awake with such a deep seated burning sensation it was horrid.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, that's exactly what I had Boxer, pain in my left hip if I laid on it too long (as in, more than an hour) and when I zonked out in those days, I really zonked out and would awake with such a deep seated burning sensation it was horrid.


How long did it take to heal I'm getting so fed up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did nothing at all for a couple of weeks IIRC - but I had seriously damaged it I think, I could barely walk. When I had the acupuncture (my Chiropractor did it) I had I think three sessions of it, along with some more mangling (i.e. elbow to the glute) it was a few weeks before I did anything again. I'd say probably six weeks total.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did nothing at all for a couple of weeks IIRC - but I had seriously damaged it I think, I could barely walk. When I had the acupuncture (my Chiropractor did it) I had I think three sessions of it, along with some more mangling (i.e. elbow to the glute) it was a few weeks before I did anything again. I'd say probably six weeks total.


Mine isn't that painful but just not getting any better.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out with the intention of doing 10k this morning. Thought I’d try to do it between 65 and 68 minutes, did 66:20 (so 10:40 miling) which I’m happy enough with, considering my foot and how erratic my running mileage has been. Also considering the pesky wind! Blimey. Need a lie down now


----------



## MissKittyKat

6.75 miles completed. More of a run/hike as it's getting mighty warm, need to acclimatise again!

Lovely as always.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

There is little in the world that is nicer than the British countryside. There may be more glamorous views and places in the world but we are surrounded by beauty and generally don't have to go too far to access it. Looks gorgeous @MissKittyKat - well done on your run - Hope training is going well.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> The pain itself is tiny problem is I know it's there. When I do long runs it stiffens up. If I sleep on it at night it hurts (just looked up inflamed bursar and that does happen. )


Oh no mine feels like that too! It's worst when I've been sitting or lying down but when I'm moving it gets better - unless I tweak it at an awkward angle then I get a sharp pain and feels like I can't weight bear for a moment.
I hope yours gets better very soon!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> There is little in the world that is nicer than the British countryside. There may be more glamorous views and places in the world but we are surrounded by beauty and generally don't have to go too far to access it. Looks gorgeous @MissKittyKat - well done on your run - Hope training is going well.


It amazes me how much I still have to explore locally let alone Scotland and Wales. It is just beautiful wind, rain or shine as they say but we did have an amazing blue sky today 

Training going well, last joint walk next week 26miles and then Ill do another long one on my own over half term.

Got an email the other day to say only 6 weeks away


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm, my hip is coming out in sympathy @Boxer123 and @Ringypie - I got the burning feeling again earlier! I've had the massage gun on it but we shall see. I'll be well miffed if I've got a gammy hip as well as a gammy foot.


----------



## Boxer123

Oh no @Mrs Funkin ! My sister suggested a massage gun are they any good ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know! I'm a bit gggrrrrr about it. 

We got a massage gun that was under £40, to see how it is. I sort of like the pain it inflicts (!!) - but I don't think I'd have bought a posh £200 version. It's nice** on the old ITB, I have to say. 

** when I say nice it's painful but nice, IYKWIM


----------



## Mrs Funkin

20 minutes of leg and glute marking with the massage gun and my legs feel a lot better than they did earlier. Maybe it’s psychological but whatever works. I’ll see how they are in the morning!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well there I was this morning in my running kit…all ready when I thought “nope”…nothing felt right, so I didn’t go. Work tomorrow, I’m hoping for a better day than the days last week so I’m not so tired for running when I’m off Weds/Thurs.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well there I was this morning in my running kit…all ready when I thought "nope"…nothing felt right, so I didn't go. Work tomorrow, I'm hoping for a better day than the days last week so I'm not so tired for running when I'm off Weds/Thurs.


Oh no that's not good! What are we all like - falling apart! I hope you have a good day tomorrow and a nice run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, right! Hopeless!  

On the plus side, I am accepting of my body's limitations...it's getting on a bit and carrying too much weight...now then, where did I put that piece of cheese


----------



## Boxer123

Tomorrow is another day @Mrs Funkin . I do miss running it makes me so sad to not go.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know  I'm very sad for you Boxer, especially when getting out would do your head good with all that's going on. 

I shall hope that after another day off I can do a little toddle on Wednesday.


----------



## immum

Well I'm still injury free and running (touch wood!). That is, as long as you don't count all the niggles and twinges which seem to be the norm since I've been over 50.
It was a really lovely evening last night, nice temperature too. Cool enough for hubby to put long sleeves on which he soon regretted! Legs were like lumps of lead as we'd had a busy weekend in the garden lugging bags of gravel and topsoil around. I don't know how I put one foot in front of the other on the hills, but I somehow managed it. 5.4 miles and pace was good, but oh my goodness after I's sat down to eat I stiffened up so badly I could hardly move! I was shuffling round like an old woman. Luckily the stiffness has gone today and I don't ache so much. Sometimes I wonder if running is actually doing me any good at all!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! At least a few folk are still hanging in there without injury! Good stuff @immum 

I am hopefully going to do something this morning with pal. She hurt her calf at parkrun the week before last, so she's not been out. Don't know what we will do but I just want to do something! I don't mind what it is, walk, run or a combo. Looks chilly out though…


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @immum glad you are still running!!
I had a miserable attempt at running with club last night. My hip was so painful so it turned into a run walk with a friend who's hurt her ankle. Normally hip gets better as I warm up but not last night. Then it woke me up several times in the night when I was lying on it.
Physio booked for next Wednesday - I can't go on like this. The physio comes highly recommended by a friend and is a runner herself so understands what it's like so fingers crossed!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well done @immum glad you are still running!!
> I had a miserable attempt at running with club last night. My hip was so painful so it turned into a run walk with a friend who's hurt her ankle. Normally hip gets better as I warm up but not last night. Then it woke me up several times in the night when I was lying on it.
> Physio booked for next Wednesday - I can't go on like this. The physio comes highly recommended by a friend and is a runner herself so understands what it's like so fingers crossed!


I'm seeing one tomorrow @Ringypie you found very similar to me I'll let you know the outcome.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We are a right bunch of crocks! 

I did four miles of a slow run with one walk in there (there was another walk but I forgot to start my watch, oh well) with pal. Might try the same again tomorrow depending on how foot and hip are…

Come on gang, let’s get healing and back on it


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We are a right bunch of crocks!
> 
> I did four miles of a slow run with one walk in there (there was another walk but I forgot to start my watch, oh well) with pal. Might try the same again tomorrow depending on how foot and hip are…
> 
> Come on gang, let's get healing and back on it


We are in a pickle !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm seeing one tomorrow @Ringypie you found very similar to me I'll let you know the outcome.


I really hope you get some answers and something to help! It's miserable isn't it. I thought I'd turned the corner and could crack on with my training


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I really hope you get some answers and something to help! It's miserable isn't it. I thought I'd turned the corner and could crack on with my training


It is I hate not being able to run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

All positive thoughts on the way @Boxer123 - let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Four and a quarter toddling along miles with pal.

Good luck today @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

Good luck @Boxer123 i hope you get some answers!


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks everyone. I’ve been pulled about, she put me in the treadmill which was funny I get so scared on them. 

She identified the problem muscle which I can’t remember the name of linked to IT band. So she put my pelvis back in place and used the ultra sound therapy. I have exercises and need to get a foam roller. She thinks we should be able to get back to running soon.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks everyone. I've been pulled about, she put me in the treadmill which was funny I get so scared on them.
> 
> She identified the problem muscle which I can't remember the name of linked to IT band. So she put my pelvis back in place and used the ultra sound therapy. I have exercises and need to get a foam roller. She thinks we should be able to get back to running soon.


That's good news! Really hope you make a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds super positive @Boxer123 - hurrah. Now get on that evil roller


----------



## immum

That's good news @Boxer123. Foam rollers are evil things, but they do help enormously.
It was a lovely temperature last night, I was frozen for the first mile, then just right. Ran our usual half road half woods route with the woods part in reverse for a change. The hills are slightly worse in that direction, but pleased I managed them without having to walk at all. 5.3 miles, average pace. Didn't ache nearly as much as Monday thank goodness, so it must have the gardening that made it worse. More to do in the garden this weekend so I'm already dreading next Monday's run!


----------



## LittleFox

Hello, it's been a while!

I decided it was about time to do something about my dreadful level of fitness so jumped back on the C25K again today. I started at week 1 day 1 because I needed it to be achievable just to get me out the door. It was a bit of a breeze really - but it's given me a teeny bit of confidence and since I was able to enjoy my surroundings without feeling like I was dying, it was also a teeny bit pleasurable. I'm just going to take it really slow and let myself do easy days if that's all I can manage, and more challenging days when I feel up to it.

Elliot enjoyed it too


----------



## Boxer123

Good to see you back @LittleFox its always a bit easier the second time around.


----------



## Ringypie

Well I made it painfully round Parkrun today. It wasn't fast but I did it (whether I should have is questionable as my hip is really sore now). But it was beautiful running through the woods in the sunshine then a bacon sandwich and plenty of tea afterwards with running club friends.
Nice to see you @LittleFox


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm I'm liking that you did parkrun @Ringypie but not that your hip is sore 

Welcome back @LittleFox glad you enjoyed your first session back.

I did the usual yesterday, felt like a donkey running parkrun but husband got a course PeeBee and his best ever AG (18:54) so he was quite pleased. My foot is sore though now, in part I think due to the fact I danced for two hours at a party last night. So I'm not sure about running this morning. I think maybe not. Sigh.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I know it's not a run but back alive from our final group training hike, there will be others of shorter distance but these will be solo.

Completed 27 miles with an average pace of 3.4 miles / hour which is within our target. Pace stayed pretty consistent across all of the miles apart from our 2 foods stop. Moving time just under 8hrs and elapsed time 8hrs 17mins.

This is the biggest distance I have ever done at anything! It means that our actual walk is now only an extra 7 miles.

Lessons learnt, I really need to drink more, I'll definitely need the toilet (not for a wee by mile 20), flapjacks seemed to work on the eating front with a few gels, pretzels are yummy ,. I need to sort out a bra that doesn't have a back faster (yet another chunk out of my back). Any suggestions? I need to buy my new Hokas because the challengers work and finally need to figure out a way to minimise bruising on my little toe. On a plus my legs and glutes are holding up well.

It's was brilliant fun though, even toward the end.


----------



## Boxer123

Amazing job @MissKittyKat ! When's the big day ? Can't help with the bra but pop a couple of Imodium on race day and you will be good.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Amazing job @MissKittyKat ! When's the big day ? Can't help with the bra but pop a couple of Imodium on race day and you will be good.


Thanks

11th June so still 6 weeks away but holidays just mean we can't get together again.

Have no issue hiking on my own though and I've got May Half Term in between.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Have you ever tried an Enell bra @MissKittyKat ? Essentially about ten hook and eye fastenings down the front, I alternate between them and Panache. I've marathonned in both.

Great job on the distance and pacing. I hope you're pleased with yourself


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Have you ever tried an Enell bra @MissKittyKat ? Essentially about ten hook and eye fastenings down the front, I alternate between them and Panache. I've marathonned in both.
> 
> Great job on the distance and pacing. I hope you're pleased with yourself


Thankyou, I'll have a look x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did a really gentle run with pal who was staying. We did to the end of the Prom and back and it was lovely. Her partner did a hilly marathon here yesterday - and we watched him and D disappear into the distance…haha. Husband did his own six mile run and then did another four with pal. So he’s pleased to do ten today. 

I’m going out again in an hour…for a dizzy afternoon tea. I can’t think *why* I’m not losing any weight


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe that was meant to be “fizzy” but auto corrected to dizzy…could well be


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I know it's not a run but back alive from our final group training hike, there will be others of shorter distance but these will be solo.
> 
> Completed 27 miles with an average pace of 3.4 miles / hour which is within our target. Pace stayed pretty consistent across all of the miles apart from our 2 foods stop. Moving time just under 8hrs and elapsed time 8hrs 17mins.
> 
> This is the biggest distance I have ever done at anything! It means that our actual walk is now only an extra 7 miles.
> 
> Lessons learnt, I really need to drink more, I'll definitely need the toilet (not for a wee by mile 20), flapjacks seemed to work on the eating front with a few gels, pretzels are yummy ,. I need to sort out a bra that doesn't have a back faster (yet another chunk out of my back). Any suggestions? I need to buy my new Hokas because the challengers work and finally need to figure out a way to minimise bruising on my little toe. On a plus my legs and glutes are holding up well.
> 
> It's was brilliant fun though, even toward the end.
> View attachment 489455
> View attachment 489457


Blooming amazing!!! Well done you!
You can buy toe protectors on Amazon - I haven't tried them but I've seen people recommending them on an ultra group I'm on.
Sports bras are a nightmare for me - I need one with a pocket for my foob nowadays so that cuts down the options massively. Funnily enough the best one I have is a cheap one from Sainsburys which has a zip at the front. I had one (much more expensive!) which drilled a hole in my back if I did more than a couple of miles in it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Blooming amazing!!! Well done you!
> You can buy toe protectors on Amazon - I haven't tried them but I've seen people recommending them on an ultra group I'm on.
> Sports bras are a nightmare for me - I need one with a pocket for my foob nowadays so that cuts down the options massively. Funnily enough the best one I have is a cheap one from Sainsburys which has a zip at the front. I had one (much more expensive!) which drilled a hole in my back if I did more than a couple of miles in it.


I had a zip front from Sainsbury's too which was comfortable but then the zip would stay up unless I put a safety pin underneath it!

I'm spent all day looking at bras but to compensate I bought my new trainers 

I'll have a look at the tow protectors, only ever seen ones for doggies.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I had a zip front from Sainsbury's too which was comfortable but then the zip would stay up unless I put a safety pin underneath it!
> 
> I'm spent all day looking at bras but to compensate I bought my new trainers
> 
> I'll have a look at the tow protectors, only ever seen ones for doggies.


I've just been looking at bras - annoyingly Sainsburys have stopped doing the one I have. I wonder if it's the same one you had - black with pink piping and straps?
Trying to find the post where they were talking about toe protectors but typically I can't find it now  you can get them on Amazon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I run with one of these on my right little toe as it's weird and I have a funny issue with it that nobody knows what it is but it helps. It's sort of gel on the inside and easy as anything, perfectly comfy.

https://www.pharmacyfirst.co.uk/ind...QaryBg4yecG1cjRBcc0uJ_jGeJlINJBRoCCI8QAvD_BwE

@Ringypie what a shame your sorts bra was discontinued  I'll keep my eyes out for you, you never know, I spied that one accidentally in Sainsbugs


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Oh! I got mine from Savers, if you have one of them near you)


----------



## LittleFox

I did another run today, my second one since starting back. I did week 2 of the C25K as week 1 was just way too easy. Week two was still pretty easy, but I don't want to push myself too hard as I did get a sore hip after my last run.

Does anyone else turn beetroot red when they run?


----------



## MissKittyKat

LittleFox said:


> I did another run today, my second one since starting back. I did week 2 of the C25K as week 1 was just way too easy. Week two was still pretty easy, but I don't want to push myself too hard as I did get a sore hip after my last run.
> 
> Does anyone else turn beetroot red when they run?


Yes, especially when the humidity increases. I look like I've been in a sauna!


----------



## immum

Oh well done @MissKittyKat, that's a fantastic distance.
As expected I was as stiff as a board yesterday after gardening at the weekend! I could barely move but did a little more in the garden yesterday afternoon which seemed to loosen things up a bit. Decided on a slightly shorter run so as not to make things any worse. 4.4 miles and pace was 9:46! I felt much better than I thought I would, but not sure that pace is accurate. There's a bit of a blip on Strava. Still, it was a good run.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I’m officially fed up violins at the ready people! What exactly does one do with one’s time when you can’t run or eat ! I’ve barely moved all week to rest hip. I swim on a Sunday but it’s impossible in the week due to work.

Im feeling rather glum. It feels a little better today or is that wishful thinking. I am losing hope I will complete my 4000 miles before im 40 challenge.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Well I'm officially fed up violins at the ready people! What exactly does one do with one's time when you can't run or eat ! I've barely moved all week to rest hip. I swim on a Sunday but it's impossible in the week due to work.
> 
> Im feeling rather glum. It feels a little better today or is that wishful thinking. I am losing hope I will complete my 4000 miles before im 40 challenge.


You could learn all the muscles of the thoracic and pelvic limb of a dog as I'm currently doing! 

You could do it for fun, I'm doing it for a course I'm studying x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> You could learn all the muscles of the thoracic and pelvic limb of a dog as I'm currently doing!
> 
> You could do it for fun, I'm doing it for a course I'm studying x


Oh what you studying for ? I'm just cuddling Loki so obviously can't move.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Oh what you studying for ? I'm just cuddling Loki so obviously can't move.


To become a fully qualified canine massage and rehab therapist. It's so exciting but hard work so not really making a big thing of it x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> To become a fully qualified canine massage and rehab therapist. It's so exciting but hard work so not really making a big thing of it x


That sounds exciting if you need anyone to practice on Sox is very wonky.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> That sounds exciting if you need anyone to practice on Sox is very wonky.


 In August I'll be looking for my case studies


----------



## Ringypie

LittleFox said:


> I did another run today, my second one since starting back. I did week 2 of the C25K as week 1 was just way too easy. Week two was still pretty easy, but I don't want to push myself too hard as I did get a sore hip after my last run.
> 
> Does anyone else turn beetroot red when they run?


Oh absolutely. I turn into a sweaty tomato after about 500 yards.
Please don't push too hard - we don't want yet another dodgy hip on here!!!

physio said gluteal tendonopathy. No running for a week and I have exercises to do. Typically it was feeling a lot better so when she moved my leg in all sorts of odd ways it didn't actually hurt that much. She doesn't want me to stop running for very long if she can help it thank goodness!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@LittleFox yep. Tomato/beetroot reporting for duty 

I've had a couple of days off running (work yesterday, then I was off today but went to another hospital to meet one of the midwives there) - hopefully I'll get out in the morning. Might go with husband after he finishes his turbo session. I'll be happy to get out in the fresh air.

Sounds positive @Ringypie - at least it's only a week of no running. I hate it when they say don't run for a month. It's so upsetting. Hope your hip is feeling a bit better @Boxer123


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> @LittleFox yep. Tomato/beetroot reporting for duty
> 
> I've had a couple of days off running (work yesterday, then I was off today but went to another hospital to meet one of the midwives there) - hopefully I'll get out in the morning. Might go with husband after he finishes his turbo session. I'll be happy to get out in the fresh air.
> 
> Sounds positive @Ringypie - at least it's only a week of no running. I hate it when they say don't run for a month. It's so upsetting. Hope your hip is feeling a bit better @Boxer123


I'm away at Badminton with the girls this weekend so it won't be such a hardship missing my runs! I would have such a sad on if I had to miss Parkrun!
I'm hoping when I see her next week she says I can try a run walk…..


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Forgot to say I did 4.75 slow miles with husband yesterday. Felt like such hard work it was ridiculous. It's sunny this morning and looks nice out but my legs aren't sure they want to run…maybe they will in a bit 

Have fun at Badminton @Ringypie


----------



## immum

Well you’ll never guess what! Now I’ve got a dodgy hip! Didn’t manage to get out last night, so went tonight. I was actually feeling quite good as I’d had an extra day off between runs. After about 3.5 miles we stopped because we saw a young deer in the woods. They are such beautiful animals we always stop and watch for a few minutes if we see one. Anyway, all was good at this point, then as soon as we started running again my hip was really painful. It eased off a bit after a while but I could still feel it niggling so cut the run short. As soon as I stopped running it hurt more! And still hurts, it just feels stiff some how. Fingers crossed it gets better quickly. I did manage 4.3 miles at a decent pace in the end though.


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear you have joined the dodgy hip club @immum im starting to think this thread is cursed. Do rest up I carried on running on mine and am paying the price.


----------



## MissKittyKat

I have new trainers x

Probably should try and do a bit more running! These are for the walk really.
New bra too!


----------



## Boxer123

They look comfy @MissKittyKat


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> They look comfy @MissKittyKat


Both were definitely bought for comfort


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @immum not another member of the Dodgy Hip Club  booooooo. Rest up and hopefully it will feel better soon.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just under 3.5 miles this morning pace overall was leisurely as there was walking because of the humidity at the dogs.

We are having weird weather again as it's now clouded over bit so warm!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I’ve felt dreadful all week. Just very little energy. Legs feel zapped of all strength. It showed at parkrun too with my slowest time in a very long time. Usual run there, run around, run home. So 5.5 miles. 

Doesn’t help that I’m lugging all this extra weight around with me with no sign of ever actually getting my lardy bum in gear to start to shift it. Jeez.

However, on the bright side, I’m able to run so I shall be thankful for that at least as lots of you are sidelined currently. Hope all the gammy hips are feeling better today xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did a 10k this morning in 66 minutes. Legs felt like lead. Still it was lovely to be out in the sunshine and fresh air


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Such a lovely morning I had to go for a little toddle to the Pier and back, husband wasn’t going to run today but came with me. To be fair, I run 3.5 mins a mile slower than him, so it’s like he’s walking  

Work tomorrow so day off running. My foot is still odd, but no worse if I run compared to if I don’t. My hip is equally just a bit odd. 

I think we are all falling apart!


----------



## immum

So hip seems absolutely fine now. Very strange, I could hardly walk on it Friday after running, Saturday it was a lot better just hurt if I twisted it, Sunday gone completely! Took it fairly easily last night just to be on the safe side, and it was soo hot, and of course I hadn't drunk anywhere near enough as usual. Didn't have to stop to admire any deer as one ran across the path right in front of us! 4.7 miles and reasonable pace. I really need it to cool down, I'm struggling already and it's not even summer!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh good stuff @immum I'm pleased that your hip isn't bothering you now.

I've just done five miles with pal who is back from Canada. So nice to catch up  Quite windy!

How are your injuries @Boxer123 and @Ringypie ? Hopefully feeling better and you can get out again soon.


----------



## Boxer123

Not great @Mrs Funkin i took a real rest last week just took the boys to the field no long walks. It got no better this week I'm back to walking it gets no worse. I'm feeling pretty grim about it and can't see me running for ages.

I'm trying not to get down it's really not a huge issue when you consider what is going on in the world but it's my outlet. Running is a huge part of my life.

On the upside it has given me space to focus on my diet and lose the quarantine 15.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh  That makes me have a sad face Boxer  Though it is excellent how well you are doing with your weight loss, so there is some good at least xx


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks @Mrs Funkin it is sad. I feel better for fitting in my clothes again. And I'm not even crazy hungry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hang onto the positives, the running will return Boxer xx


----------



## Ringypie

The rest seems to have been working! I went back to physio yesterday and she gave me more exercises and manipulated my hip which was interesting! This morning there was no pain when I got up which is nice. She said I can try a run walk so I’m going to do Parkrun on Saturday very gently. Fingers crossed!


----------



## immum

So pleased it had cooled down a bit last night, the breeze was lovely. Unfortunately, just as we came out of the woods the sun came out and it was sooo hot and humid. Just awful, my legs pretty much gave up straight away. Struggled through the last 2 miles, felt like I was crawling. Determined to do 5 miles as we haven't for a couple of weeks, so finished on 5.4 miles. Pace wasn't bad, but would have been quite good if the last 2 miles weren't so shocking!


----------



## Boxer123

I don’t want to Jinx it but I think my hip might feel better. I’ve been doing my exercises and walking a lot this week.


----------



## immum

Good to hear @Boxer123.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I don't want to Jinx it but I think my hip might feel better. I've been doing my exercises and walking a lot this week.


Glad to hear.

I think it's sometimes hard to accept that all the squishy stuff takes longer to repair than hard bone. We just need to give it time x


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Glad to hear.
> 
> I think it's sometimes hard to accept that all the squishy stuff takes longer to repair than hard bone. We just need to give it time x


I hadn't thought of that. I'm just worried about starting up again incase it kicks off. Will carry on swimming for a while.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurry slowly Boxer (glad to read its feeling a bit better though).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual run to, then run round in circles, then home from parkrun. My parkrun was truly awful! I’ve felt so sick and exhausted for weeks, I’m fed up with it. I’m still thankful to be able to get out in the sunshine for a trot though. A boost of vit D if nothing else


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry your feeling unwell @Mrs Funkin. Beautiful day. Here is Loki running for the two of us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice work Loki  looks glorious!

I think it’s all just menopause related, next life I’m Being a boy!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nice work Loki  looks glorious!
> 
> I think it's all just menopause related, next life I'm Being a boy!


Ha, next life I'm being a meerkat!


----------



## Canine K9

Hi all! Not been on this thread for a while. I graduated C25K a few weeks back, and am now running 5k in 30-35 minutes. Bit worried about my upcoming 10K race in June though, as I'm puffed out after 5K!


----------



## Boxer123

Canine K9 said:


> Hi all! Not been on this thread for a while. I graduated C25K a few weeks back, and am now running 5k in 30-35 minutes. Bit worried about my upcoming 10K race in June though, as I'm puffed out after 5K!


The crowds will get you to the end


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> The crowds will get you to the end


They will @Canine K9 as well as your own determination.

I can still only really run a 5k but have done a number of 10k and 10mile races. Have another 10k in June a couple of weeks after our big walk.

I use a lot of distraction techniques and don't worry about walking. My last 10k involved counting to 500 before I would walk. All the strategies come in to play for me after the 5 k point.

You'll be fine.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @Canine K9 don't worry about your 10k, just don't go off too fast (it's so easy to get carried away when everyone sets off at a rate of knots), walk the hills if you need to. I like giving myself goals when I'm tiring - I'll run to that bush and see how I feel. I'm ok, I'll keep going to that lamp post then walk if I need to, that sort of thing.
Remember even really good runners walk sometimes so never feel bad about giving yourself a break.

@Mrs Funkin do you think you should go to the docs and get checked out, it's been going on for a long time now…

I did Parkrun today. I was very good and did what the physio told me (mostly…) and ran walked gently. It was absolutely wonderful to get out again but so tough to start from the back and not chase people and not push push push on the hills! So far so good with my hip….


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah you did parkrun @Ringypie  Hope the hip is still okay this morning.

My best advice @Canine K9 is to just slow down a bit, then you will be able to keep going. My first ever 10k I think I'd made it to 8k in training (forgive me, it's 15 years ago I can't remember exactly - but I do remember I'd not done the distance before), I just slowed down and it was fine. Or the other way I'd tackle it is to do it as a little run/walk - but do it right from the start. I use miles not km, I'd do what I did for my last marathon which was run 0.9 mile, walk the 0.1 to the end, so that five times and then ignore the last walk at the end of the 6th miles as you'll be near the end and excited to finish. Let us know how you're going


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Ringypie not sure what they'd even check if I did go. Everything seems to just point to menopause.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> @Ringypie not sure what they'd even check if I did go. Everything seems to just point to menopause.


Perhaps just an mot? Make sure there is nothing else going on?

My hip was ok today, a bit stiff and achy but no sharp pains thank goodness. I hope I can crack on as my marathon is at the end of June


----------



## Boxer123

I do think the hip is on the mend finally.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness for that Boxer! Hurrah


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Thank goodness for that Boxer! Hurrah


Me and the boxers had a little boogie in the kitchen earlier.


----------



## immum

Good to hear all the hips are finally on the mend!
I felt really good last night, legs were great for a change. Maybe it was the fact I had drunk more than usual, maybe the little nap I had on the sofa in the afternoon, who knows? Anyway, decided to do Strava's May 10k while I was feeling good. Went the long way through the woods with the big hill, which I managed to get all the way up, did have to walk a little bit at the top but not much. Got home and checked the distance, 6.8 miles! Furthest I've run for a couple of years I think. Didn't intend to go that far, realised afterwards that 10k is the short route through the woods with a road loop added on, not the long route! Never mind, I really enjoyed it anyway, it makes such a difference when everything feels good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow, great stuff @immum - sounds like a fab run and it looks beautiful too. So pleased your running is going well.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Good to hear all the hips are finally on the mend!
> I felt really good last night, legs were great for a change. Maybe it was the fact I had drunk more than usual, maybe the little nap I had on the sofa in the afternoon, who knows? Anyway, decided to do Strava's May 10k while I was feeling good. Went the long way through the woods with the big hill, which I managed to get all the way up, did have to walk a little bit at the top but not much. Got home and checked the distance, 6.8 miles! Furthest I've run for a couple of years I think. Didn't intend to go that far, realised afterwards that 10k is the short route through the woods with a road loop added on, not the long route! Never mind, I really enjoyed it anyway, it makes such a difference when everything feels good.
> View attachment 490939


That looks absolutely beautiful! Well done glad you had a good run!

Physio gave my hip a good grind around and said I can do Parkrun on Saturday thank goodness. Not running is killing me!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds positive Ringy  Hurrah!

I meant to report in earlier and got distracted making bunting for the back window of my car (!!) but I did 4.35 miles with pal this morning. We then sat on the wall at the end of the Prom in the sunshine and nattered for as long as we ran. Hehe.


----------



## MissKittyKat

5k competed last night. It was very hot and humid. Went to a new wood so stuck mainly to the larger paths but did do a little exploring.

Pace wasn't bad considering the temp.

Lots of thunder and rain overnight so probably should have run today instead!


----------



## Boxer123

I had a little jog / walk with Loki this morning not to bad but I seem to have forgotten how to fun and my body is all over the place.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I had a little jog / walk with Loki this morning not to bad but I seem to have forgotten how to fun and my body is all over the place.


Oh no! Hopefully after a couple of trots it'll all pop back into place! But good you were able to do it - how did you feel?


----------



## Ringypie

Well I had a revelation today! After a 12 hour day at work on Monday my hip was really uncomfortable. Physio on Wednesday gave me a wobble cushion to sit on. I think I’ve been making things much worse by sitting wonky - it made me very aware of how I was sitting and made me sit straighter. And my hip didn’t hurt!! Physio said I was allowed to increase my running so either run 3 miles or run walk a bit further. So I had to go out this evening as it was so lovely. 3 miles steady pace was just amazing to go out. I felt awfully unfit and had a little twinge in my hip but not too bad. Will see how it is tomorrow!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well I had a revelation today! After a 12 hour day at work on Monday my hip was really uncomfortable. Physio on Wednesday gave me a wobble cushion to sit on. I think I've been making things much worse by sitting wonky - it made me very aware of how I was sitting and made me sit straighter. And my hip didn't hurt!! Physio said I was allowed to increase my running so either run 3 miles or run walk a bit further. So I had to go out this evening as it was so lovely. 3 miles steady pace was just amazing to go out. I felt awfully unfit and had a little twinge in my hip but not too bad. Will see how it is tomorrow!


I borrow one of the kids wobble cushions from work if I get a twinge in my sciatic which is due to my pirifimoris (spelling?) The one I use is wedge shaped and makes a huge difference. Love the sensory input too.

Kids at school love them too


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> I borrow one of the kids wobble cushions from work if I get a twinge in my sciatic which is due to my pirifimoris (spelling?) The one I use is wedge shaped and makes a huge difference. Love the sensory input too.
> 
> Kids at school love them too


It's an amazing bit of kit! Think I need to treat myself to one.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh no! Hopefully after a couple of trots it'll all pop back into place! But good you were able to do it - how did you feel?


I felt ok didn't move very fast just a couple of jogs up and down. I never really get injured so this is making me feel a bit vulnerable.


----------



## immum

Good stuff @Ringypie and @Boxer123. Take it easy though.
Well it was supposed to be 19 degrees yesterday and less humid after the storms, but the sun came out mid afternoon and the temperature shot up to 25 degrees. My worst nightmare for running! I dutifully poured liquid down my throat all afternoon in preparation. And it wasn't too bad. Too hot, yes, but I coped with it well I think. 5.4 miles, little bit slow but that's ok in the heat. I think I'm finally getting it that hydration is the way to go!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Trotted to the bandstand and back in the rain with husband this morning. It’s only 2.5 miles but keeping it low key as Sunday is our only race of the year - the Bognor Regis 10k. 

I’m not fit enough or thin enough to race it - but D is, so I think he’s excited. If I can get round in 65 minutes that’s about all I can hope for I think


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Trotted to the bandstand and back in the rain with husband this morning. It's only 2.5 miles but keeping it low key as Sunday is our only race of the year - the Bognor Regis 10k.
> 
> I'm not fit enough or thin enough to race it - but D is, so I think he's excited. If I can get round in 65 minutes that's about all I can hope for I think


I'm sure you will be fine @Mrs Funkin, it will be better than you think. Good Luck!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It will be @immum - I don't mind what it is, honestly I don't. It will just be  I'm thankful I can even think about running 10k.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Good stuff @Ringypie and @Boxer123. Take it easy though.
> Well it was supposed to be 19 degrees yesterday and less humid after the storms, but the sun came out mid afternoon and the temperature shot up to 25 degrees. My worst nightmare for running! I dutifully poured liquid down my throat all afternoon in preparation. And it wasn't too bad. Too hot, yes, but I coped with it well I think. 5.4 miles, little bit slow but that's ok in the heat. I think I'm finally getting it that hydration is the way to go!


That's great news!! I feel utterly vile if I haven't had enough water. I have to drink at least 3 pints while I'm at work each day (as well as about 5 cups of tea!).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It will be @immum - I don't mind what it is, honestly I don't. It will just be  I'm thankful I can even think about running 10k.


Good luck @Mrs Funkin i love Bognor.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m getting no more pain from hip at night. Occasionally if I land funny. Due to buying house I’m broke so can’t afford the physio again. Would you all recommend using the foam roller ongoing?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Rollers are meant to be great but I just don’t get on with using them, mostly because I can’t hold my body weight well enough to roll properly (yes I’m a weedling!). I prefer the (cheap version!) of the massage gun that we bought. It was under £40. 

I cycled to parkrun this morning, did a one lap warm up, then trotted around - it was lovely! I did 30:36 and it felt so nice to run at that pace at parkrun rather than going as hard as I can. 

Glad everyone is on the mend


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I'm getting no more pain from hip at night. Occasionally if I land funny. Due to buying house I'm broke so can't afford the physio again. Would you all recommend using the foam roller ongoing?


That's good news! Ohh have you found a house? I must have missed that!

Sorry I don't know about the foam roller - but I guess if it's helping then it's worth carrying on.


----------



## Ringypie

I had a lovely run at Parkrun. Took my time (or so I thought!) ran at a comfortable pace without hammering myself - and somehow got my 3rd fastest time around that course, 30.06 which I’m really pleased about as it’s a hilly one! I think perhaps going off a bit more slowly helped!


----------



## Ringypie

When the physio said I was allowed to do a longer one as long as it was gentle or a run walk I assumed that meant I could do the running club sunday long run (as there were brutal hills that had to be walked).
I managed to fall in the first mile and land heavily - yep you guessed it, right on my dodgy hip! First couple of steps and I thought I'd made it much worse, but strangely it wore off and ended up feeling better than it has for months! 9 miles later after some hideous hills, beautiful views and over 2000ft of elevation we were back at the car and heading off to find tea and cake!
The last photo shows some of the ups and downs!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> When the physio said I was allowed to do a longer one as long as it was gentle or a run walk I assumed that meant I could do the running club sunday long run (as there were brutal hills that had to be walked).
> I managed to fall in the first mile and land heavily - yep you guessed it, right on my dodgy hip! First couple of steps and I thought I'd made it much worse, but strangely it wore off and ended up feeling better than it has for months! 9 miles later after some hideous hills, beautiful views and over 2000ft of elevation we were back at the car and heading off to find tea and cake!
> The last photo shows some of the ups and downs!
> View attachment 491387
> View attachment 491389
> View attachment 491391
> View attachment 491393


Looks gorgeous and glad the hip is ok. Maybe you knocked something back in to place!

I'm hoping the views will be like that when I do Beachy Head half as it's only that which will keep me going


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Looks gorgeous and glad the hip is ok. Maybe you knocked something back in to place!
> 
> I'm hoping the views will be like that when I do Beachy Head half as it's only that which will keep me going


I bet the views will be amazing! When is the half marathon?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> I bet the views will be amazing! When is the half marathon?


October. So getting my walk done and then spending the summer doing some proper training.

All the kit arrived for the walk yesterday so I kitted out Woody and the plan is to get this pic printed so it can go in my lanyard and he can come with me x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I have sunburn. I’m a little bit drunk. I did 60:28…pesky 29 seconds 

I’m actually pretty happy with that. I thought 65 minutes was realistic.

Did I mention I’m a bit drunk


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I have sunburn. I'm a little bit drunk. I did 60:28…pesky 29 seconds
> 
> I'm actually pretty happy with that. I thought 65 minutes was realistic.
> 
> Did I mention I'm a bit drunk


Well done Mrs F hope the sunburn isn't too sore and you are having a lovely evening.

Must admit I was very happy to see one of our group's wife about 4 miles in - with a can of factor 50 otherwise I would be scorched!


----------



## Boxer123

Great work @Mrs Funkin enjoy your drink.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little trot this morning to the bandstand and back, I thought 2.5 miles was enough for me today. I'm very tired, I've had two naps today - which is pathetic. Nothing to do with running, just my exhaustion.


----------



## Boxer123

Bless you @Mrs Funkin be gentle with yourself. Nothing wrong with a little nap. I actually ran today not very far but one of the pupils wanted a race so we ran across the field. Hip seemed fine no twinges. I can swing my leg out the car without it twinging now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah for your non twinging hip Boxer  Long may it continue.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah for your non twinging hip Boxer  Long may it continue.


I'm to scared to go running properly again incase it hurts. I will have lost all my fitness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, your fitness levels will be lower Boxer but it will come back quickly once you can get going again. We've all been there before and will no doubt be there again - have faith in your body, it will get you back to where you were  I'll just pop in the teleporter and we can go for a little jog (wouldn't that be brilliant!). Be nice to yourself, go slowly, just get out there if you can for a mile xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes, your fitness levels will be lower Boxer but it will come back quickly once you can get going again. We've all been there before and will no doubt be there again - have faith in your body, it will get you back to where you were  I'll just pop in the teleporter and we can go for a little jog (wouldn't that be brilliant!). Be nice to yourself, go slowly, just get out there if you can for a mile xx


I'm on half term next week so will probably go then. You would definitely be welcome for a run at boxer HQ.


----------



## immum

Oh well done on your 10k @Mrs Funkin. It was a great time anyway but you could just round it down to the nearest minute!
Lovely and cool last night, and drizzling so perfect conditions really, but my legs didn't really want to go (and yes, I did drink plenty during the day!). The last mile was the best, legs finally decided to move properly for some reason. Finished on 5 miles, ok pace. Saw a baby muntjack in the woods too.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thanks gang  I was actually reasonably pleased, all things considered.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Four and a bit sllloooooowwwwww miles this morning with pal. Gosh it was windy! We ran inland for the first half, then when I ran home (into the wind) it was building even just in that half a mile. Got home and it was gusting a F7 when I was running back. Phew. Husband has now gone windsurfing...which says it all about the weather, really


----------



## Boxer123

5 mile walk today with some jogging in between. Hip holding up quite well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is good news @Boxer123  Hurrah for your hip.

Went to club tonight, they do a series of "off road" runs in the Summer. So off we went. Mostly because there was a promise of a free ice cream at the end 

So we did six miles, in a smidge under 63 minutes. I can't say I enjoyed it because I'm terrible at off road running, I have to concentrate too hard and it was pretty horrible terrain to run on. It's done though - and I did say I'm not doing one again


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Here's me and running pal with my ice cream


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! MY LEGS!

They feel like they’ve done an 18 mile run. Blooming heck.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! MY LEGS!
> 
> They feel like they've done an 18 mile run. Blooming heck.


Oh no legs.


----------



## immum

Glad your hip is feeling better @Boxer123.
I hope the ice cream was worth todays suffering @Mrs Funkin! I much prefer off road, I find it easier on the legs than pavements. Our route is not particularly challenging though, but I do have to concentrate so as not to trip over or turn my ankle on the tree roots.
It was very humid last night, I was not a happy bunny. Sweat pouring off me, but I had drunk plenty at least. 5.4 miles, pace ok, lots of baby rabbits playing in the fields.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Annual running club awards night and me and hubby won one of the "fun awards" 

It's the DFYB Award…as with 1000+ parkruns between us, we forgot our barcodes and husband ran home for his whilst I was still running. He cycled back and didn't know I'd forgotten mine too…so he cycled home and back again 

It matches my award from last year but I'll let D have this one in his office.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Annual running club awards night and me and hubby won one of the "fun awards"
> 
> It's the DFYB Award…as with 1000+ parkruns between us, we forgot our barcodes and husband ran home for his whilst I was still running. He cycled back and didn't know I'd forgotten mine too…so he cycled home and back again
> 
> It matches my award from last year but I'll let D have this one in his office.
> 
> View attachment 491909


Oh that's lovely!

Club away day for us this evening, a nice social 4.7 miles around a beautiful village not far from here. Then food in the pub and perhaps a gin too. And so to bed to be up for Parkrun in 7 hours  (I need my sleep!!!)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home. Today was in a dress though - as it was our usual “beach” themed anniversary - 8th year! Quite odd running in a frock…29:08 today. Don’t think I’ll run in a frock again!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little 5k this morning. My legs are not my friends, so that’s all I could persuade them to do 

Hope everyone’s running is back on track - Happy Sunday.


----------



## Boxer123

Not really had a bad day with hip yesterday although pain in a different place feels ok today but dare not run on it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Perhaps you are over compensating elsewhere, Boxer, as you’re worried about your hip? I’ve done that before, worried about my left hip, then my right quad has gone weird. It’s so difficult trying to use something normally when it’s been sore for a long time though, isn’t it? 

Sending speedy healing thoughts xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Perhaps you are over compensating elsewhere, Boxer, as you're worried about your hip? I've done that before, worried about my left hip, then my right quad has gone weird. It's so difficult trying to use something normally when it's been sore for a long time though, isn't it?
> 
> Sending speedy healing thoughts xx


I think your spot on I am moving funny I feel all awkward. I had a bit of a melt down last night I am so stressed with the house move and a good run would sort me out. I've been on two hour long walks today and it feels ok. I think I need to sort the move out then follow up with a physio.


----------



## Ringypie

I think I'm back!! I did Parkrun yesterday, we went up to Taunton. I didn't push myself and it was a slow start so I was delighted to get round in under 28 minutes!
Then today a beautiful 9 miles around the coast path which was amazing! So that's 3 back to back runs and my hip has held out! We even made a running club rainbow as we all wore different colour tops


----------



## Boxer123

Well the last few days I've had a lot of pain. I contacted my doctor who was lovely. She is referring me to physio and I have an appointment with another doctor who may do a steroid injection. I'm back on naproxen. She thinks it is this.


----------



## immum

Sorry to hear your hip still isn't right @Boxer123, I'm sure you'll get it sorted. It's good you have a physio referral.
Well done @Ringypie that scenery is stunning!
@Mrs Funkin I cannot imagine running in a dress, haha.
Didn't run last night as the heavens opened just as we got changed to go. Wasn't feeling very well anyway, so it was probably good to give it a miss. Still not feeling great today, but went for a short one. It was a lot better than I thought it would be, much cooler which helps, and got very wet on the last mile, but I quite enjoyed it and definitely feel better than before I went. 4.3 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks @immum


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds like you are at least getting somewhere @Boxer123 - have you done the acupuncture thing? It helped with my hip bursitis I think...

Glad you got out today @immum - but do rest if you are feeling poorly. Go gently.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Sounds like you are at least getting somewhere @Boxer123 - have you done the acupuncture thing? It helped with my hip bursitis I think...
> 
> Glad you got out today @immum - but do rest if you are feeling poorly. Go gently.


I haven't because I'm broke due to exchange tomorrow. I never go to the NHS with running injuries but was desperate really impressed with my GPs response.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It's brilliant. I tell you what though, we SHOULD go to the NHS. Just because we have an injury because we run, we feel like we shouldn't - but do people who have an NHS bariatric surgery/get diabetes/cardiac issues due to smoking (or whatever) think twice about using the NHS when something happens as a result of their lifestyle? Do they heck. So I'm glad you've gone and had a referral.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> It's brilliant. I tell you what though, we SHOULD go to the NHS. Just because we have an injury because we run, we feel like we shouldn't - but do people who have an NHS bariatric surgery/get diabetes/cardiac issues due to smoking (or whatever) think twice about using the NHS when something happens as a result of their lifestyle? Do they heck. So I'm glad you've gone and had a referral.


My GP said something similar to me. She's also spoken to her colleague who does the injections and contacted me about it today.


----------



## Boxer123

Steroid injection today at 2:20 !


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve been injected. I thought it would hurt like mad but didn’t. The dr said that when your quite slim just lying on it can cause it not to heal. Fingers crossed this works.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> I've been injected. I thought it would hurt like mad but didn't. The dr said that when your quite slim just lying on it can cause it not to heal. Fingers crossed this works.


I'm going to use this excuse in the future, don't get hip injuries because I have too much padding


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I'm going to use this excuse in the future, don't get hip injuries because I have too much padding


I maybe need to ditch the diet ! It does make sense if I sleep on it seems to get worse.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How's it feeling now, Boxer? Hope it's okay.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> How's it feeling now, Boxer? Hope it's okay.


It's a bit tender from the injection but hopefully on the mend thank you. Rest day again tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It's a bit tender from the injection but hopefully on the mend thank you. Rest day again tomorrow.


Really hope the injection works and you are back on your feet soon


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lovely evening for a 5k with a colleagues nieces spaniel who needs something to do! I clearly only talk to people about canicross as I've been volunteered to give this fella a weekly job.

Woody is a little perturbed but he gets me every day and is my best boy :Kiss

The plan was to find a new canicross route but we were scuppered by cows, stingers, brambles and chalky mud which is sooooo slippery.

When I was actually running pace was ok and Odie is getting the hang of it. Building him up weekly so he doesn't overdo it so now up to 0.7 mile stints. Conditioning the doggo better than I did for myself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hopefully that will burn off some excess Spaniel energy!

Hope you've had a good sleep after the pointy stick, @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hopefully that will burn off some excess Spaniel energy!
> 
> Hope you've had a good sleep after the pointy stick, @Boxer123


Myself and the boxers had a good 10 hours last night. They are still snoozing. I've been so stressed I needed it. Hip feels good we will see after I walk the boys. I'm so gutted today is a perfect long run day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t be stressed, soon you will be running from your new house  which is Very Exciting Indeed! Don’t overdo it on your hip now you’ve had the jab. Hurry slowly xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I toddled up the Prom to the Pier and back with husband. On the way back I stopped to wish Happy Jubilee Weekend to my favourite Teddy (wire fox terrier) and his owners. I see him nearly every day I’m out running but I don’t stop very often. Was meant to be running with pal and her husband but they woke up too late for us. We are such early birds that 6am is a lie in - whereas they don’t get going until much much later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I wasn't going to go for a run but I dragged my sorry little self out for 5k which was perfectly lovely once I'd decided to go…!

Hope your hip is feeling much better this morning @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

O bet it's lovely by the sea today. I don't know @Mrs Funkin i think it's ok but I've thought that before and I was wrong. I couldn't stand another day of sitting on my butt so went for a long walk with the boys.


----------



## immum

Oh I hope the jab does the trick @Boxer123. I had steroid injections in my back years ago and it was amazing!
Well last night was the worst run for a long time! Lots of excuses, too hot, too much gardening, still a bit under the weather. The first mile was ok, then my legs gave up. Had to force them to move at snails pace, crawled round 4.3 miles, pace was surprisingly normal.
Stiff as a board today and done some more gardening, it's finally finished, so I probably won't be able to move at all tomorrow!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh I hope the jab does the trick @Boxer123. I had steroid injections in my back years ago and it was amazing!
> Well last night was the worst run for a long time! Lots of excuses, too hot, too much gardening, still a bit under the weather. The first mile was ok, then my legs gave up. Had to force them to move at snails pace, crawled round 4.3 miles, pace was surprisingly normal.
> Stiff as a board today and done some more gardening, it's finally finished, so I probably won't be able to move at all tomorrow!


Thank you. It was really warm yesterday afternoon well done.


----------



## Boxer123

Dare I say it because I’ve said it before but hip feels better. I’m going to try and get to the pool tomorrow I’m completely wiped out from hayfever but hopefully will feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I’m very much liking that your hip feels better Boxer, that’s great. Boo to the hay fever though  

Usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home again. However someone seems to have stolen all my energy. I’m getting worse at running and more exhausted as each day goes by. Think I’ll talk to one of the docs at work next week.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, I'm very much liking that your hip feels better Boxer, that's great. Boo to the hay fever though
> 
> Usual run to parkrun, do parkrun, run home again. However someone seems to have stolen all my energy. I'm getting worse at running and more exhausted as each day goes by. Think I'll talk to one of the docs at work next week.


Maybe take a week of running as well and rest yourself. Something we forget to do. I have the duvet on the sofa it's freezing but my face is swollen from hayfever.


----------



## immum

Finally after a week of not feeling great I feel better! Good run too, not too hot, decent pace, 5.4 miles, lots of rabbits.
Hope everyone is OK.


----------



## Ringypie

Been a bit quiet recently - we had visitors over the jubilee weekend and I didnt get to do Parkrun as I had to work from 6am to 4pm marshalling an event in our town. Went for a lovely run with club this evening - I’ve started running down to get a bit more distance as it’s only a mile and a half away from where we live. So just under 6 miles today. Hip a bit stiff and achy but not so bad.
Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out reasonably early for me nowadays, only just over 5k but slow slow slow! gloomy when I started but by the time I got home it was boiling hot and sunny - that's how long I took 

Nice to see you @Ringypie - hope you enjoyed the weekend festivities. Pleased to read your hip isn't complaining.

@immum glad you had a good run. Sometimes a couple of good ones is all you need to feel motivated again.

@Boxer123 how is your hip feeling after the injection? dare you run yet?

Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little run with pals this morning, they are going on their hols this weekend. I only did 4.65 miles, too weary to do more than that. 

Warm out though! Phew!


----------



## Ringypie

Physio is pleased with my progress thank goodness! She’s given me a whole list of strength exercises to do which should help stop any further injuries - and also help my running in general. I’ve never been very good at sticking to doing exercises at home but I’m determined this time!


----------



## immum

Gosh it was so warm last night, but pleased to say I had drunk plenty, so although I was sweating buckets I actually felt OK. So OK in fact that I decided to do 10k for a change (to OH's dismay!). The last half mile was a killer, but otherwise it was a good run, and pace was 10:05! Really pleased with that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent stuff @immum 

Looks sunny this morning for running around in circles but boy oh boy, the sea sounds noisy!


----------



## Ringypie

Beautiful gentle trot round Parkrun this morning. It was a PW as we are doing a 10k this afternoon! Very strange to trot through the finish and not be exhausted!
Chatting to a couple of lovely ladies who were (separately) visiting from Hampshire on the way round. Did wonder if they were anyone you know @Mrs Funkin but they didn't mention your Parkrun.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual run to parkrun, run round in circles, run home again. Still dreadfully sluggish…even more so on the way there as the wind was crazy!

@Ringypie we are West Sussex, nice you thought of me whilst you were toddling around  There were a lot of tourists with us today. Lots of Butlins visitors - plus one of the SW London very new running clubs do a trip every week to a different parkrun and they were with us today.

We are cancelled next week! Not sure if we will go elsewhere or not. D is trying to buy a windsurfing mast on eBay, so if he gets it we may tie in a trip to collect it with a parkrun.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Usual run to parkrun, run round in circles, run home again. Still dreadfully sluggish…even more so on the way there as the wind was crazy!
> 
> @Ringypie we are West Sussex, nice you thought of me whilst you were toddling around  There were a lot of tourists with us today. Lots of Butlins visitors - plus one of the SW London very new running clubs do a trip every week to a different parkrun and they were with us today.
> 
> We are cancelled next week! Not sure if we will go elsewhere or not. D is trying to buy a windsurfing mast on eBay, so if he gets it we may tie in a trip to collect it with a parkrun.


One of them said her local run is Fareham - is that anywhere near?

I've had a super time this afternoon! A tough, hilly beautiful trail 10k with 900ft elevation. I was delighted to finish in 1 hour and 2 minutes, 54th out of 110 and 12th lady! Then had a pimms as the run was part of the village fete. Just lovely, a really nice atmosphere.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So pleased you had a lovely 10k @Ringypie  Fareham is probably 15 miles from us, not far at all.

I promise, when Oscar is no longer of this earthly plain I will come to run your parkrun with you - if you'll slow down for me


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> So pleased you had a lovely 10k @Ringypie  Fareham is probably 15 miles from us, not far at all.
> 
> I promise, when Oscar is no longer of this earthly plain I will come to run your parkrun with you - if you'll slow down for me


That would be amazing! Although much as I would love to see you I hope it won't be for many years yet!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I know, me too...xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> That would be amazing! Although much as I would love to see you I hope it won't be for many years yet!


P.S. Flint this month


----------



## MissKittyKat

So I made it 55km completed just under 12hrs including all rest stops.

Feel just a little bit proud, never though I could achieve anything like that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! @MissKittyKat that's amazing. Well done! I'm so sorry, I've lost track and didn't realise it was today.

You should rightly be proud of yourself, great work xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> OMG! @MissKittyKat that's amazing. Well done! I'm so sorry, I've lost track and didn't realise it was today.
> 
> You should rightly be proud of yourself, great work xx


No worries. I'd gone quiet about it really, just in case anything went wrong!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

...and nothing did. You're brilliant


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did one eleventh of what you did yesterday @MissKittyKat - to the Pier and back. Didn't even really want to do that but it's a nice morning so felt like I should really.

Very westerly wind so running into a headwind and then home with a hairdryer at my back - and it's pretty warm out already. Phew!


----------



## Boxer123

That's amazing work @MissKittyKat hows the legs ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> That's amazing work @MissKittyKat hows the legs ?


I've been really surprised by how good they've been. No blisters (new socks and trainers were worth every penny), joints all good. It's really just been my glutes and theyve eased off now too. I can still feel I've worked them but nothing terrible.

I think going out to walk Woody has helped.

I got a new special pair of leggings to wear too, very me theme! I'm the one with the paw print buff.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> I've been really surprised by how good they've been. No blisters (new socks and trainers were worth every penny), joints all good. It's really just been my glutes and theyve eased off now too. I can still feel I've worked them but nothing terrible.
> 
> I think going out to walk Woody has helped.
> 
> I got a new special pair of leggings to wear too, very me theme! I'm the one with the paw print buff.
> 
> View attachment 494091


No blisters is impressive.


----------



## immum

@MissKittyKat amazing achievement, well done!
Very warm last night, but I drank loads and managed to get through it quite well. Dreading Thursday with the temperatures predicted.
5.4 miles, pace ok too.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> So I made it 55km completed just under 12hrs including all rest stops.
> 
> Feel just a little bit proud, never though I could achieve anything like that!
> 
> View attachment 493819


Omg that's absolutely amazing well done!!!!


----------



## Ringypie

7 wonderful hot sweaty miles for me tonight. I did 3 miles down to club then another 4 with my club friends. It was just lovely and I do feel so much happier in the heat!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A sunshiny very warm 4.5 miles with husband…even onto the end of the Pier  We took this to send to running pals who are on a yacht cruising Greek Islands and they were just in Santorini so we are in Bognorini 










Happy Wednesday everyone. Glad folk have been getting out and having nice runs - hope the packing is going well @Boxer123


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Up and put this morning before it got too hot. I even braved my bought in the sale Sweaty Betty 6” shorts as it was so warm! Phew! The irony is it would have been cooler if I’d gone now as it’s clouded over. Ah well 4.25 miles, very slowly. 

Hope everyone has a lovely day xx


----------



## immum

Well I just about managed to get through last nights run! Omg it was hot! Didn't think it was too bad to start with as it had clouded over, and I drank loads all day, but after about 2.5miles I really started to struggle. Did usual 4.3 mile route which strava decided was 4.7 miles @ 7:29 pace! Haha! I've never run that fast in my life! Think pace was close to normal, maybe a bit slower. It wasn't just my head that was fuzzy at the end, I had goose pimples all over. Very odd, but I assume it's to do with dehydration.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had a great time at Parkrun!! Went over to one on the coast today which we’ve only done a couple of times. I ran a pb, beating my previous quickest time by 2.5 minutes!! First in my age category and 5th lady! Then off to a cafe with our running club friends for a bacon sandwich. Just lovely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great stuff Ringy  You speedy thing, you!

We went to a different parkrun today as ours was cancelled and boy oh boy was it scorching! Phew.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very slow five miles this morning. I’d have liked to have gone further but just couldn’t. Still plagued by lack of energy.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Can someone please tell me where we find our wonderful running thread. I've had to do this through an old notification as I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I found it through the "following" list on the drop down from the avatar.


----------



## Ringypie

It’s right down at the bottom in a section called off topic discussions. Most annoying!!


----------



## Ringypie

However annoyances about the forum change aside it was a cracking evening up on the moor!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What a nice morning. I’m at the dentist for 9am, then GP at 10:50, so went for a run with husband just after 7am. Only did 4.2 miles very slowly but it was nice. So thankful to live here


----------



## immum

OMG the new site! So difficult to navigate. Finally managed to track down and follow the bits I'm interested in. 
So Monday wasn't as hot as I expected, so not too bad a run. I poured gallons of liquid down all afternoon, but then peed gallons too so not sure how much good it did!
4.3 miles decent pace. Hope this hot weather ends soon! Except at the weekends when I don't run, somehow it's not a problem cycling when it's hot.


----------



## Boxer123

Can’t run but the road bike is in for an MOT quite excited to get out and explore the new area.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from an explore with the crazy spanner 

If anyone has ever gone down to Dover or used the channel tunnel there is a hill behind the tunnel that I've always wanted to climb. It's only taken me 21 yrs of being in Kent!

We did a run/walk as Odie would just keep running so I did get some glances from him and I k ow he was wondering why the crazy woman kept walking as it was just too slow for him.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we had agreed to go running at 8am but someone (not me, I have an Oscar alarm) forgot to wake up so we went at 8:30 instead. By which point it was piddling with rain. Went in vest and short shorts anyway as so muggy. Ended up doing 4.83 miles - and challenged my pal to just press “stop” on her Garmin when she got home, as she always drizzles to a round number and I just press stop and deal with whatever it says  She managed it and did 4.21 miles hehe 

Hope you’re all set for tomorrow @Boxer123 xx


----------



## Boxer123

Hi


Mrs Funkin said:


> So we had agreed to go running at 8am but someone (not me, I have an Oscar alarm) forgot to wake up so we went at 8:30 instead. By which point it was piddling with rain. Went in vest and short shorts anyway as so muggy. Ended up doing 4.83 miles - and challenged my pal to just press “stop” on her Garmin when she got home, as she always drizzles to a round number and I just press stop and deal with whatever it says  She managed it and did 4.21 miles hehe
> 
> Hope you’re all set for tomorrow @Boxer123 xx


Ha ha no very tired and stressed lucky I have an overlap with the rental so can organise slowly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good plan, Boxer. We had a two week overlap from our flat when we bought our house - and it was less than a mile away too which was good as it meant to just toddled up and down the road with things


----------



## immum

I thought it would be ok last night as it had cooled down a bit, but no. It was awful! Drank loads, peed loads, head very fuzzy by the end. Decided to change the route a bit and come back across the fields the same as going, with a little loop in the woods. In my head I worked out it should be a similar distance. There is a short steep hill coming back that nearly finished me off, had to walk for a few mins at the top. Arrived home on rubber legs to find it was actually 5 miles and not a bad pace. Felt really good afterwards, but I just wish I didn't feel so bad at the time!


----------



## Ringypie

We’re off on an adventure!
















I feel woefully unprepared for tomorrow’s marathon but hopefully will make it round!!


----------



## immum

Good luck @Ringypie. I’m sure you’ll smash it!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Good Luck @Ringypie don't put too much pressure on yourself. I've walked around this area if it's the right place I'm thinking of, nr Alfreton South Downs?

I hates the ups but I hate all ups


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Go well @Ringypie and R  Have fun…D says, “what attracted you to the race, was it the medal?”


----------



## Ringypie

We made it! Gosh it was tough But absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Go well @Ringypie and R  Have fun…D says, “what attracted you to the race, was it the medal?”


Haha yes! They do a nice T-shirt and we got a buff as well!


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie beautiful, that's some serious ups though.

I still think I've gone mad doing Beachy Head Half, oh well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh brilliant stuff @Ringypie - so glad you had a good day  

(I did my usual run to and from parkrun, with some running around in circles in the middle)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I woke up late, so by the time I’d faffed about and waited for D to come back from windsurfing, it was quite late. I almost talked myself out if going due to the wind but decided to go. Then D said he’d come along for company, so we did 4.6 miles which was perfectly lovely. My hip is feeling a bit “meh” so might mangle it a bit later with the massage gun.

How are your legs this morning, Ringy? I saw one of the women from our running club did the GH marathon yesterday too. She may have mentioned the hills


----------



## Ringypie

Well….. this is how my morning has gone so far!


----------



## Ringypie

Legs feel surprisingly good thank you @Mrs Funkin. Oddly it’s my arms that ache the most - and I have sore toenails on my little toes. Really pleased we had a good run this morning too!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, great run, you are amazing, I can't believe you did another run the next day! I remember when I did the half a couple of years ago, I expected my legs to ache (and they did) but I wasn't expecting my biceps and elbows to be really stiff.
Anyway, it was a bit cooler last night which was nice, but the run wasn't very nice. Really struggled again, just no energy. And I keep trying to slow down a bit and take it easy while it's hot but the pace is always the same. In fact last night was just over 10's, so slightly better than usual! And the last half mile was really easy! Very odd. 4.6 miles. I'm doing too many under 5 mile runs just lately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m in the same thing as you @immum re: distances. I guess I tend to do about 4.5 on average, which isn’t enough really. Still, all better than nothing  

Got absolutely soaked on my run this morning. Fully drowned rat. 4.4 miles of joy haha!


----------



## Boxer123

I went for a run around the village today only about a mile. Hip is still an issue I have an NHS appointment in August. It didn’t hurt whilst I was running it mostly complains at night. I’m going to try and do a few miles a week for my MH more than anything. I’m also going to incorporate the road bike.


----------



## MissKittyKat

4 miles with the spanner this evening. He now has a new running harness so officially joined team blue.

My average pace is improving again which I'm glad about and it's because I'm making efforts to do longer stints.
It was still so humid, even with the little bit of rain so I was sweating, a lot!


----------



## immum

It was a little bit cooler last night, and a nice breeze, but sadly my body decided it was still too hot and didn't want to perform. I'm ok on the flat, but the slightest little incline nearly finishes me off. Anyway I was determined to do at least 5 miles regardless of how I felt, so managed 5.4 at a decent pace so overall I was quite pleased.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mind over matter @immum  or mind over legs that don’t want to go any further…! I let my legs win this morning and only did 3.2 veeeery slow miles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual run to parkrun (headwind), run around in circles (29:25, just can’t go any faster!), run home again (tailwind, but slower than the run there).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We had visitors this weekend and J is doing C25k and had homework, so I did the homework with her this morning as my run. So tomorrow I shall hopefully do a run as I'm out of the habit of running on a Monday.

I hope everyone is okay and you've been enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went for a run with hubby this morning, only to the end of the Prom and back. As we were nearing the end, a chap we know came running up behind us and pronounced that he was going to run back with us. This was all because he needs to run slower sometimes but can’t (!!) so I would reduce his pace and keep his HR down. He’s a very lovely chap, just maybe a poor choice of words. He seemed shocked to learn that D (who consistently runs around 19 mins at parkrun) runs with me once or twice a week. Anyway, I just ran my pace and at one point he was speeding up so I told him to run in if he wanted to, I was only running at 10:30s - so he slowed down to mine again  

Anyone been out? Has everyone disappeared because of the new look forum? It’s so quiet. Hope you’re all ok xx


----------



## huckybuck

I’m stalking Mrs F! I’m not a runner but have started back at the gymn (just treadmill and cross trainer). I walk quickly and occasionally run for about 30 seconds which is a start!!! 

I tend to cover around 3.5 to 4 miles when I go spilt between the two machines. Better than nothing!

Would like to be fit enough to run and do it outside but not yet!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Went for a run with hubby this morning, only to the end of the Prom and back. As we were nearing the end, a chap we know came running up behind us and pronounced that he was going to run back with us. This was all because he needs to run slower sometimes but can’t (!!) so I would reduce his pace and keep his HR down. He’s a very lovely chap, just maybe a poor choice of words. He seemed shocked to learn that D (who consistently runs around 19 mins at parkrun) runs with me once or twice a week. Anyway, I just ran my pace and at one point he was speeding up so I told him to run in if he wanted to, I was only running at 10:30s - so he slowed down to mine again
> 
> Anyone been out? Has everyone disappeared because of the new look forum? It’s so quiet. Hope you’re all ok xx


Hip feels a bit better so I started doing little runs now I think I’m ill. Not bad enough to be off with but exhausted and sore throat so still not been out ! I’m hoping to pick back up in the summer holidays I am not thriving at the moment.


----------



## huckybuck

Boxer123 said:


> Hip feels a bit better so I started doing little runs now I think I’m ill. Not bad enough to be off with but exhausted and sore throat so still not been out ! I’m hoping to pick back up in the summer holidays I am not thriving at the moment.


Uh oh have you done a test? It started with a sore throat with me but took 3 days testing til eventually went positve. Fingers crossed you are ok.


----------



## Boxer123

huckybuck said:


> Uh oh have you done a test? It started with a sore throat with me but took 3 days testing til eventually went positve. Fingers crossed you are ok.


I have no LFT anymore. Still have my taste and smell. Today I felt better but am exhausted again now. I think it is the move I’m run down. No temperature or anything.


----------



## huckybuck

Fingers crossed it’s not and you don’t get any worse. I had no temperature at any stage and only lost my taste when I’d been testing positive for a few days (prob around day 7). To begin with it was just an uncomfortable throat and tiredness, then went into a cold. It was at the stage of full blown streaming sneezing cold that I eventually tested positive.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> I have no LFT anymore. Still have my taste and smell. Today I felt better but am exhausted again now. I think it is the move I’m run down. No temperature or anything.


Can you not order some Boxer? Just tell a little fib that you have an elective procedure scheduled?

Poor you  Hopefully it is just all the moving stress.


----------



## Boxer123

huckybuck said:


> Fingers crossed it’s not and you don’t get any worse. I had no temperature at any stage and only lost my taste when I’d been testing positive for a few days (prob around day 7). To begin with it was just an uncomfortable throat and tiredness, then went into a cold. It was at the stage of full blown streaming sneezing cold that I eventually tested positive.


The throat is better today which makes ve think it’s on its way out. It’s hard to tell if your ill or exhausted from wrangling boxers dawn until dusk


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Can you not order some Boxer? Just tell a little fib that you have an elective procedure scheduled?
> 
> Poor you  Hopefully it is just all the moving stress.


I didn’t think you could still get them. I’ll see how I feel tomorrow. I could feel myself getting run down last week.


----------



## immum

Oh I hope you haven’t got it @Boxer123, sounds more like you’re a bit run down from all the stress and worry.
Well tonight wasn’t my finest hour! Sun came out and it warmed up this afternoon, luckily there was a nice breeze. I was struggling already in the first mile, when disaster struck, tripped on a tree root and ended up flat on my face! My nose and front teeth hit the ground but luckily there doesn’t seem to be any damage to either, I do have a lovely graze on one knee, and now I’ve been sat down for a while my shoulders are stiffening up from putting my hands down, and I have 1 stiff finger, and my knee is now feeling bruised and stiff too. Could’ve been a lot worse though. I walked for a few minutes after then carried on running. Strangely I felt a bit better after my little “rest”, and finished 4.4 miles at a decent pace.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck @immum ! Hope you’re not too sore  I hate falling over running, only done it a couple of times but the feeling that you know you’re going a cropper is awful. I wrecked the tendons in my hand/little finger when I took a tumble marathon training in 2013. It still sticks out now and strangely aches if I drove for more than about an hour.

I’m hoping you aren’t too badly hurt and that a couple of paracetamol and a nice sleep will work wonders. Unless your knee is all bleedy and sticking to the sheets, in which case try to cover it so you don’t!

Good for you, running…!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh I hope you haven’t got it @Boxer123, sounds more like you’re a bit run down from all the stress and worry.
> Well tonight wasn’t my finest hour! Sun came out and it warmed up this afternoon, luckily there was a nice breeze. I was struggling already in the first mile, when disaster struck, tripped on a tree root and ended up flat on my face! My nose and front teeth hit the ground but luckily there doesn’t seem to be any damage to either, I do have a lovely graze on one knee, and now I’ve been sat down for a while my shoulders are stiffening up from putting my hands down, and I have 1 stiff finger, and my knee is now feeling bruised and stiff too. Could’ve been a lot worse though. I walked for a few minutes after then carried on running. Strangely I felt a bit better after my little “rest”, and finished 4.4 miles at a decent pace.


Oh no but glad you still have your teeth. Tree roots are awful when you don’t see them.


----------



## immum

I’ll be fine thanks, just going to be a bit stiff tomorrow I think. It’s the first time I’ve fallen over running, I’m so careful watching my feet all the time, I don’t know how it happened.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope you're feeling not too bashed up today @immum xx


----------



## immum

Thanks @Mrs Funkin, it’s as I thought, shoulders are stiff as a board from putting my hands down, and knee is stiff and bruised, but it will all be fine in a couple of days I’m sure.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well after our conversation the other day about mileage, I decided I need to get my bum back in gear and start running more than 4.2 miles. So I added in a whole mile (nearly!) 5.19 sloooooow miles. I should have worn a vest but didn’t - so tucked my sleeves very beautifully into my bra straps.


----------



## Boxer123

Ok so hip feels better, I’m slowly less exhausted so might try a little run tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds positive @Boxer123 let us know how you go  

Just a little heads up that there is a really good sale (ends midnight) on Sweaty Betty - extra 20% off with free delivery and returns too. On JL as well…luckily the thing I wanted isn’t in my size so that’s saved me some pennies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Did you go for a toddle @Boxer123 ? I hope you did  

I did 3.59 miles, was only going to do 5k but ran to the skate park and through it - nearly ran over the ramp, just for the fun of it  I had a bad feeling I’d come a cropper though! Saw one of our parkrun octogenarian marshals who told me off for not running very far today!


----------



## Boxer123

Oh @Mrs Funkin you won’t believe it. Got up to go to the loo last night fell down the stairs and have really hurt my back. So off work laid up in bed with my nurse.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no Boxer! What rotten luck  On the plus side, some enforced rest now for you. I hope it's not too awful (though I'm guessing quite bad if you are off work), heal quickly xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no Boxer! What rotten luck  On the plus side, some enforced rest now for you. I hope it's not too awful (though I'm guessing quite bad if you are off work), heal quickly xx



Thanks off work today but I’m a bad patient can hopefully wk from home tomorrow. Had a pizza and got an ice pack on.


----------



## immum

Oh no @Boxer123, how awful. I hope you’re not suffering too badly, bad backs are horrible.
Decided to run on roads tonight as it’s flatter and mostly shady, and took it easy. It wasn’t as bad as I thought which was great, only did 3.2 miles a bit slower than normal, but it was enough for today. Had a really busy few days visiting Bath and walked around 20,000 steps a day!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Usual Saturday morning run to parkrun, run around in circles (boy! The final lap was hard! Too warm for me this morning), then ran sort of home but stopped at the sailing club to take a boat, flags and programmes to the village fete, then ran home. I ran a bit like a three legged donkey today...just could not get going so did 29:38. 

I sort of CBA to run in the morning but as I'm working three long days this coming week and the week after, I probably should. I dunno...


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! What a scorcher. Decided to try to run for an hour today, pretty slow, did 5.63 miles in that hour.

My interesting tan lines are coming on a treat


----------



## immum

How is your back now @Boxer123? I hope you’re on the mend.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> How is your back now @Boxer123? I hope you’re on the mend.



Slightly better today thank you lord knows when I can run again.


----------



## immum

So I decided it was too hot to run last night, so cycled instead. Third day in a row of cycling but better than nothing. Usual weekend route 9.2 miles but better pace than usual so rather pleased. Hopefully Thursday will be a bit cooler I can't miss more than one run a week.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> So I decided it was too hot to run last night, so cycled instead. Third day in a row of cycling but better than nothing. Usual weekend route 9.2 miles but better pace than usual so rather pleased. Hopefully Thursday will be a bit cooler I can't miss more than one run a week.


I can’t wait to get on the bike in the summer the roads around here are lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran this morning…well I toddled along at 11’s for 4.3 miles. Wore my short shorts and they are very comfy even though I look dreadful in them!

Hope everyone is getting out for some vitamin D


----------



## Boxer123

Where has @Ringypie gone hope your ok.

Tomorrow I plan to venture on a longer walk.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

She’s been away (might even still be) and looks to be having a super time


----------



## immum

It was much cooler last night with a lovely breeze, so off I went. OH is not feeling well, maybe covid, but lfts negative so far, so it was a solo run. I took it really slowly and felt ok, so decided to get July's 10k out of the way. I did start to ache a bit towards the end, but then realised last run was only 5k, and the few before that just over 4 miles, so the extra couple of miles was hard work. 6.4 miles altogether, strava seems to think pace was 9:19, impossible! Looked at splits and apparently mile 5 was 6:52 mins hahaha.









Wish my legs were really long and slim like that!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

If your legs were that long @immum a sub-7 mile would be perfectly normal  well done on your 10k.

I only toddled to the Pier and back with husband. It was lovely and cool with a little breeze but I was very slow and only did just over 5k. I couldn’t persuade my legs to go faster, hehe.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So we ran to parkrun with an additional bit to return a library book, then ran slowly around in circles (deliberately slower for me this morning), then home. All together just over 10k. Actually rather pleasant, not too hot and we have lots of shade on our parkrun course, so perfectly bearable.

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## Boxer123

I got on the bike this morning which was lovely to explore the area. I feel really vulnerable lol. Back still sore so I took it easy. I’m not sure about running the injury hurts when I bounce up and down. I’ve treated myself to a six week membership to a health club pool and gym. I can hopefully swim most days in the holi get my fitness back.


----------



## Boxer123

They have yoga as well.


----------



## Boxer123

Me again; sauna, steam, sports massage. Roll on the holibobs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That sounds brilliant @Boxer123 - perfect ease back into fitness after your pesky hip and back.


----------



## Ringypie

I hope everyone is well and happy! @Boxer123 i hope you are on the mend!
I’ve been away for a super holiday in the lakes with my family - swapped my running shoes for hiking boots for a week (apart from Parkrun 🙄).
Had such a wonderful day today, a very sedate Parkrun with one of my friends who is doing c25k then this evening took on the Haytor Heller! It’s a really tough 10k fell race up on Dartmoor. I did it last year when I was still on chemo and really struggled and felt I had unfinished business with it. So delighted to have knocked 10 minutes off my time!! And was part of our running club ladies team who came second!
I did corner a bit quickly and ended up skidding and having an argument with a bush - the bush came off better 😂


----------



## Boxer123

Good to see you back @Ringypie the holiday sounds amazing! Ouch to the leg.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Good to see you back @Ringypie the holiday sounds amazing! Ouch to the leg.


It was the beast of Haytor! A black panther or something similar


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran for an hour and did 5.6 miles in the boiling hot. It was a bit much for me to be honest!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just to the Pier and back for 3.2 miles - cool, with a nice breeze, but definitely potential for fierce sunshine once it burns through the cloud! I was very very wheezy running along at 10:50s so it’s a good job I wasn’t planning on going any faster! It was like running in Turkey this morning. 

Hope your leg is okay @Ringypie - looks sore 

Happy running everyone. Hope you can find a time to get out in the cooler weather.


----------



## Ringypie

Hope everyone is ok and hasn’t melted! We got off lightly down here I think, after thunder and rain this morning it was a bit more pleasant this afternoon. Had such a lovely run on the moors with club. I was a bit worried when I saw the group - none of my normal group was there, only the speedy ones! Happily I didn’t get left behind and didn’t hold them up - perhaps it’s time for me to push on and try to run with the quicker ones a bit more!
It was so beautiful up on the moors, I love running up there and on a clear sunny evening it’s just gorgeous!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds fab Ringy! At my old club there was a lot of movement between groups - in fact it was encouraged to push yourself and try out newer, faster groups. I think it’s great to try new groups. My problem at club now is that the gaps between groups are too big for me to bridge.


----------



## Ringypie

It is nice to have options if you want to push yourself or if you want an easier run! Shame your club has bigger gaps between the groups - it is nice to run with different people sometimes.
I do feel I need to push on now, I want to give London my best shot and I’m finally feeling really good - hope it lasts!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm. Just over four miles this morning at a hopeless pace. So so wheezy still. Might have to do a covid test later just in case…urgh.


----------



## Boxer123

Hope your ok @Mrs Funkin could it be the weather and humidity?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m fine thanks @Boxer123 negative LFT too _phew_ Goodness knows!


----------



## Ringypie

Speedy Thursday sesh for me today. For me it was the perfect temperature and I had a super run. Trying to do a bit on my own at my own speed - much as I love running in a group it’s not so good for pushing myself as end up waiting for people (I need to get brave enough to go with the quicker group).
I hope everyone is ok - @Mrs Funkin i hope you are feeling better?


----------



## immum

Well it felt like ages since I last ran, it's only been a week. Solo run again as OH still not right. Definitely not covid though high temp and very lethargic. Turned out to be nasty bladder infection that he didn't bother to mention until Sunday when it was so bad had to call 111 and see out of hours doc for AB's. Slowly on the mend now thank goodness but it really wiped him out. Still very muggy out but nice breeze. I'm struggling a bit with tight chest too @Mrs Funkin, I think it's the weather for me. Felt very bloated too which is a bit odd, but still managed 5.4 miles at an ok pace. I'm just glad to do anything this weather. Roll on winter!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done on getting out Immum. I do hope your OH is on the mend soon so he can be back to being your running buddy.


----------



## Boxer123

Hold the press ! I’ve been for a run. Got my creaky body up, put on a bra and off I went. I walked a lot but I’m ok with that. Investigated a new route 4.3 miles. My back I can’t feel at all when I walk but when I run and the skin moves up and down I can I am guessing the area is still bruised or tissue damage. It felt so good to be out my mental health hasn’t been great lately this instantly perks me up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I am so so pleased you were able to get out @Boxer123 - that’s brilliant  onwards and upwards xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We went visiting today to see a friend of D’s who is getting married today, so a new parkrun. I’d actually run in that park before in a XC league race years ago - it was certainly more hilly than I’m used to! Perfectly doable but I’m rubbish at hills. Just under 31 minutes, but whatever  

Stupidly I have an app that tells you all kinds of silly things linked to parkrun - and one of the things is whether you have all the finish positions from 0 to 99 (if you finish in position 348 that counts as 48). I am missing one (25) and today I finished in position 226! Doh! That could have been my 25  It’s pathetic and I only noticed it about a month ago but Pah.

I’m hoping @MissKittyKat is okay, not seen you in a while.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Mrs Funkin thanks for asking. I've just been thinking to myself I need to sort my $h** out!

End of term, covid and doing my residential towards my canine massage course next week has sent me into a bit of a tizz.

Planning on trying a red Aug and like last year aim for a mile a day min.

I've recovered from covid and had a forced 5 days of work, that has never happened in my working life! So annoyed about the whole thing as I managed to keep myself safe up to then. Also, panicking about leaving Woody, Mya and Gizmo with the OH and have to keep reminding myself he's a competent adult human . 5 days is a long time.

Then straight off to see my parents (with Woody) before heading back home.

So life has just taken over a bit but all is well x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh, what a torrid time  Hopefully all is on the up now - I think a RED August is a good idea _goes off to look at calendar_


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Gosh my legs were not keen on getting up this morning. They are feeling pathetic thanks to a few hills yesterday I think  Anyway, thought I’d try to run for an hour again, did 5.7 miles in 61 minutes. I’m really not setting the world alight with my running currently! Ah well, such is life.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Convinced myself to go for a 5k with pal - decided that if when I set off it my leg was too sore, then I’d stop. We live 0.7 miles from each other, so tend to leave home at the same time and meet and run from there. So my run towards her was the test this morning. Didn’t feel great but also wasn’t awful, so carried on. Ended up doing 3.78 miles very slowly (obviously! I have no other pace currently) but at least I’m able to get out there


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Convinced myself to go for a 5k with pal - decided that if when I set off it my leg was too sore, then I’d stop. We live 0.7 miles from each other, so tend to leave home at the same time and meet and run from there. So my run towards her was the test this morning. Didn’t feel great but also wasn’t awful, so carried on. Ended up doing 3.78 miles very slowly (obviously! I have no other pace currently) but at least I’m able to get out there


What’s happened to your leg ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just think it’s literally from running up those little hills on Saturday @Boxer123 - I never do any hills! It’s my right outside edge of quad, so I wonder if it’s because that’s my leading leg going up the hills?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I just think it’s literally from running up those little hills on Saturday @Boxer123 - I never do any hills! It’s my right outside edge of quad, so I wonder if it’s because that’s my leading leg going up the hills?



Possibly I’m not used to hills we have more around here but nothing compared to some.


----------



## Boxer123

4.3 miles still a fair bit of walking but I ran through first mile non stop. Feels amazing to be out.


----------



## immum

Glad to hear you are running again @Boxer123, it looks beautiful where you are.
@Mrs Funkin give yourself a break! You are doing brilliantly just getting out there. And running 3 days in a row, well done, that would kill me!
OH managed to run last night, first time for 2.5 weeks. He found it really hard, understandably, but quite frankly so did I! Legs like rubber and I haven't got the excuse of having been ill. Also very warm still, although the wind was nice, apart from the 1/2 mile uphill across the fields full into the wind. 4.2 miles and a little slow but not bothered about that.


----------



## Ringypie

@Boxer123 great to see you running again!

I did a 10k on Saturday evening, was really pleased to finish in 55.35. Someone tried to overtake me at the end but pleased to see in the results I got in just ahead of her although our times were the same. It was a nice local run so a good turnout from our club and one of those races where, although it’s just a little one put on by the local church, the marshals are fantastic and everyone cheers as you come into the finish so a really nice atmosphere.
Annoyingly I have to work late tonight - it’s running club night - but it meant I could run this morning. I’m now doubting the wisdom of running 10 miles before work


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks @immum & @Ringypie its good to be back. 10 miles before work I hope you have lots of snacks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent you've been out again @Boxer123 - so pleased.

Super pleased you've got your running buddy back too @immum.

@Ringypie you're a MACHINE, woman! Cripes. Hope work wasn't too bad.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thanks @immum & @Ringypie its good to be back. 10 miles before work I hope you have lots of snacks.


I had a packet of cashews to pick at and cherry tomatoes! I treated myself to some posh British ones and they are so delicious - like little sweeties!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Excellent you've been out again @Boxer123 - so pleased.
> 
> Super pleased you've got your running buddy back too @immum.
> 
> @Ringypie you're a MACHINE, woman! Cripes. Hope work wasn't too bad.


It went on a bit unfortunately but at least I got my run in before - would have been disappointed if I’d missed out completely!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> I had a packet of cashews to pick at and cherry tomatoes! I treated myself to some posh British ones and they are so delicious - like little sweeties!


There are some things to save money on. Tomatoes are not one of them. I only ever buy mine in M&S now as nowhere else is as good. I also only buy my bagged salad in M&S. Just no point buying it anywhere else, it just doesn't last.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> There are some things to save money on. Tomatoes are not one of them. I only ever buy mine in M&S now as nowhere else is as good. I also only buy my bagged salad in M&S. Just no point buying it anywhere else, it just doesn't last.


I agree the cheaper ones just taste of water.
5.3 miles with boxers this morning and a 30 minute swim followed by a second short walk with boxers in bed now with a bag of frazzles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

MMMmmmmmm! Frazzles  Good work @Boxer123 

I tootled along for 5.49 miles (pal most bewildered that I didn't round up to 5.5, my answer was I was home, so I stopped), very slowly, pesky headwind for half of it. Not fit enough currently to take advantage of the tail wind.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> MMMmmmmmm! Frazzles  Good work @Boxer123
> 
> I tootled along for 5.49 miles (pal most bewildered that I didn't round up to 5.5, my answer was I was home, so I stopped), very slowly, pesky headwind for half of it. Not fit enough currently to take advantage of the tail wind.


Only 99 calories


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A gentle just over 5k for me this morning. There was no wind really on the way out and suddenly up the wind got just to give me a headwind all the way home. Most pesky! Work tomorrow, so my legs will get a day off running. They are glad about it I think


----------



## immum

Lovely evening last night, a bit cooler and a nice breeze. Decided to go on roads for a change which was nice. Completely misjudged the distance though, thought it was 5 miles so really disappointed to find it was only 4.3! Should have carried on a bit further really but just couldn't be bothered, and it was already 8:30 and still hadn't eaten, or even cooked anything. Ended up being a beans on toast dinner, or in my case marmite cheese and beans on toast, yummy.
2nd outing for new sports bra aka straight jacket, it's amazing! Been looking for a racer back style for ages but they are all too short in the body. This is perfect, front zip fastening too, and no overspill at the sides. Stuck to my old favourite shock absorber brand, new one is the infinity power bra, I highly recommend it for the bigger bust.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @immum  I have one important question. What’s the ordering of your cheese, beans and marmite on toast combo, please 

I wish Shock Absorbers were powerful enough for me, they just don’t hold me in properly. I need to get a grip of my weight, or I’ll be out of the sports bras I’ve got and heading back into the ones in the loft! I kept them as they’re £45 each, just in case of becoming extra padded again.

Happy running this weekend everyone.


----------



## Boxer123

5 miles this morning found a couple of new routes for me and Loki. Less walking still slow but it’s hot and I’m out of shape. Back a lot better now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran to parkrun, ran around slowly in circles, ran even more slowly home  About 5.85 miles total, so that’s good. Husband got another course PeeBee (18:50), his real 5k best time is 17:32, set ten years ago…so his AG is much better now - and this course is much more twisty. He’s running brilliantly at the moment


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ran to parkrun, ran around slowly in circles, ran even more slowly home  About 5.85 miles total, so that’s good. Husband got another course PeeBee (18:50), his real 5k best time is 17:32, set ten years ago…so his AG is much better now - and this course is much more twisty. He’s running brilliantly at the moment


Speedy hubby ! I couldn’t manage that even if I was being chased.


----------



## immum

So glad you’re managing to get out again @Boxer123.
Mr F is amazing @Mrs Funkin, that’s practically a sprint!
Now for beans on toast, it has to be a thick layer of marmite on the toast, followed by plenty of cheese, topped off with beans. The beans slightly melt the cheese. Sometimes I have a poached egg on top of all that too!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> So glad you’re managing to get out again @Boxer123.
> Mr F is amazing @Mrs Funkin, that’s practically a sprint!
> Now for beans on toast, it has to be a thick layer of marmite on the toast, followed by plenty of cheese, topped off with beans. The beans slightly melt the cheese. Sometimes I have a poached egg on top of all that too!


Marmite and beans ? My mind is blown ! I love marmite and beans but together? My ex before my husband made the best beans on toast ever with chillies.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Speedy hubby ! I couldn’t manage that even if I was being chased.


His mile pace was just about the same as my km pace. Hehe. He is running so well at the moment. I love it


----------



## Mrs Funkin

immum said:


> So glad you’re managing to get out again @Boxer123.
> Mr F is amazing @Mrs Funkin, that’s practically a sprint!
> Now for beans on toast, it has to be a thick layer of marmite on the toast, followed by plenty of cheese, topped off with beans. The beans slightly melt the cheese. Sometimes I have a poached egg on top of all that too!


Ahhh, so you don’t melt the cheese under the grill? Is the cheese grated? In the words of Sam from the Lost Boys, “Inquiring minds want to know”


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ahhh, so you don’t melt the cheese under the grill? Is the cheese grated? In the words of Sam from the Lost Boys, “Inquiring minds want to know”


No, cheese not melted, and not grated, just sliced.


----------



## Ringypie

Phewwwww I’m tired!! We made the long trip to North Devon today to do Woolacombe Dunes Parkrun. It’s the second hardest Parkrun in the uk and it certainly felt it! Running on sand almost all the way and climbing a sand dune. Beautiful though!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Poorly tummy in the night, which continued, so I didn't dare risk running! Sorry if TMI  Will hopefully get out in the morning, when it's not as blooming windy!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Poorly tummy in the night, which continued, so I didn't dare risk running! Sorry if TMI  Will hopefully get out in the morning, when it's not as blooming windy!


Hope you are feeling better today


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Mostly thank you yes, Ringy. Still feel a bit squiggly - but I've cheered myself up by making cushion covers for the conservatory  Now making cheese & marmite straws (and nachos) to have during the football. If we don't eat something we will pass out, for I fear the men will be drinking a lot.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Mostly thank you yes, Ringy. Still feel a bit squiggly - but I've cheered myself up by making cushion covers for the conservatory  Now making cheese & marmite straws (and nachos) to have during the football. If we don't eat something we will pass out, for I fear the men will be drinking a lot.


 Hope you feel better soon. Day off for me today I had some friends visit which was lovely.


----------



## Ringypie

Another 10 miles for hubby and I. That’s 17 miles since Friday! Anyone would think we had a marathon coming up…..
Then I had some exciting news! That tough trail 10k we did a few weeks ago where we thought we were second ladies team…. They got the results wrong and we actually WON!!!! I’ve never won anything for running before, I’m so happy!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Excellent Ringy (both on the mileage the the winning!)  Be sure to post a photo of your prize when you get it, please.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Another 10 miles for hubby and I. That’s 17 miles since Friday! Anyone would think we had a marathon coming up…..
> Then I had some exciting news! That tough trail 10k we did a few weeks ago where we thought we were second ladies team…. They got the results wrong and we actually WON!!!! I’ve never won anything for running before, I’m so happy!


Well done @Ringypie ! Great running. Do you get a trophy?


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles this morning with the boxers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged my bum out the door to the Pier and back, it’s very muggy out. I thought it was chilly but no, so I got back looking like a sweaty drowned rat. I don’t think I like running at the moment. I know it goes in cycles though, just need to wait for the love to come back around again


----------



## Boxer123

Well I went out on a new route got lost in many fields of corn ended up doing just over 8 miles. This was a but far considering ive not run for months.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 got to love an adventure. Looks like you and the boxers are settling in to the new place x
I've finally been back out running, only short distances but better than nothing. Yesterday just a mile and today decided to run for 15mims.

I nearly forgot to go out today and it was only because I remembered the challenge I set myself that I did!

Pace was ok considering it's hot and I have t run for ages


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Wow good stuff @Boxer123 - hope you aren’t suffering any after effects today. So nice for you to have all these new places to explore.

Hurrah @MissKittyKat sounds good. Keep it manageable and by the end of the month you’ll be feeling extra fit.

I’m meeting pal shortly. I have no mojo at all at the moment, so my best hope is to make arrangements to run and then I can’t back out


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Wow good stuff @Boxer123 - hope you aren’t suffering any after effects today. So nice for you to have all these new places to explore.
> 
> Hurrah @MissKittyKat sounds good. Keep it manageable and by the end of the month you’ll be feeling extra fit.
> 
> I’m meeting pal shortly. I have no mojo at all at the moment, so my best hope is to make arrangements to run and then I can’t back out


Not to bad today thank you going to go for a nice swim.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Had a nice enough run with pal for 5.38 miles - slow slow slow but that’s me currently. I’ll get faster again - but not until I’ve got some weight back off. We’ve got visitors next week for four days, then I shall be back concentrating on better food again  The line needs to be drawn.


----------



## Ringypie

6 miles last night with club then another 6 beautiful miles across the moors tonight. I’m loving it at the moment!!


----------



## Boxer123

6.4 miles this morning with boxers.


----------



## Ringypie

And another 5.5 miles today. It’s going to be a high mileage week I think!! I’m up to 17.5 already without long run Sunday!


----------



## immum

Lots of miles going on @Ringypie and @Boxer123, well done.
Finally managed to get out tonight after being too hot earlier in the week and then other things getting in the way. Only 3.3 miles at a shocking pace of over 11:20! Not surprising really as I’d not eaten or drunk anywhere near enough and felt really sick so had to walk a couple of times. I knew it would be bad but I had to get out after a very stressful few days. Glad I went but I didn’t enjoy it at the time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@immum my run home from parkrun this morning was much slower than that pace - and for only 1.25 miles. Felt absolutely shocking running parkrun - I only went because my LFT was negative - just caved in and had some paracetamol and ibuprofen.

@Ringypie I love that you are loving your running, you so deserve to love it  I’m so pleased for you.

@Boxer123 it’s great you’re back out there, long May it continue!

@MissKittyKat how is your RED going? Let us know how you’re getting on.

Enjoy the sunshine everybody, us runners are in a better position than most folk to get a good boost of vitamin D, so let’s make the most of it.


----------



## Boxer123

It’s good to be back @Mrs Funkin albeit slowly! Swimming today and I sat in the steam room with twinkly lights. I’m going to get out tomorrow. I’m a bit lost for training and building up I might do an October half.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good idea @Boxer123 it will give you a focus. There must be a few Half maras around then with the autumn marathons. I need to look for a ten miler I think, I quite like that distance for a race.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good idea @Boxer123 it will give you a focus. There must be a few Half maras around then with the autumn marathons. I need to look for a ten miler I think, I quite like that distance for a race.


10 mile is a good distance slightly harder to find I’ll have to check it out I bet we have loads around here.


----------



## Ringypie

Two years ago today I received my diagnosis… so I hammered myself round Parke Parkrun and got a pb for that course, 27.46. Screw you cancer!!!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Two years ago today I received my diagnosis… so I hammered myself round Parke Parkrun and got a pb for that course, 27.46. Screw you cancer!!!


Well done @Ringypie you are a amazing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are amazing Ringy  FU to cancer, quite frankly.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it’s a bit warm for me, only managed the end of the Prom and back but that’s okay. I think I feel marginally more perky today.

Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well it’s a bit warm for me, only managed the end of the Prom and back but that’s okay. I think I feel marginally more perky today.
> 
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


You made it further than me @Mrs Funkin I was going to go but had a nap instead. Went for a lunch walk with boxers. It is a beautiful day but very warm.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m officially done for the day! 15 miles round and round our local reservoir - which is supposed to be relatively flat… I suppose it’s Devon flat (undulating!). Really pleased, our aim was to keep at 10 minute miles all the way and I was bang on, average pace 9.58. There was an ice cream van where we’d left the car so I had a lemonade refresher ice lolly at the end, the nicest ice I’ve ever had 😂
My legs don’t like me very much…. I’ve done 35 miles this week.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Now then, don't all fall over in shock but we've found a race we might do in November. And it's a ten miler too. Husband did it a few years ago and thought of it this morning. 

Three months to build back up to ten miles, I should be able to do that.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Now then, don't all fall over in shock but we've found a race we might do in November. And it's a ten miler too. Husband did it a few years ago and thought of it this morning.
> 
> Three months to build back up to ten miles, I should be able to do that.


Ooh fantastic Mrs F! 3 months is plenty, how exciting!


----------



## Boxer123

3 months is definitely realistic @Mrs Funkin it sounds fun.

Just over 4 miles this morning with boxers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! We went at 8:30 and it was rather toastie. A slow 4.5 miles but pleased to get out and feel marginally better - though my legs are still like lead.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No going back now! The race entry is done...! November 6th, so it's in my RED November. It's even a sort of trail race along a little train line called a Billy (so the race is the Hayling Billy). I'd better not go a cropper, I'm not very good at trail running. 

We've got a friend from the States for four nights this week from Wednesday and then I am back on it. I'm determined to get some of the fat back off again and get a bit faster again. I'm beginning to annoy myself now, so that's always a good starting point. Hehe.


----------



## immum

Ooh @Mrs Funkin a race. How exciting!
Well I’ve not had a great weekend, don’t really want to put a downer on things, but my dad passed away last night. Not totally unexpected as he had cancer, but we thought he’d have a few more days. Thankfully it was very peaceful and he wasn’t in any pain. So I spent most of the night with my mum and have only had an hours sleep.
Dragged myself out this evening absolutely dreading it, but it wasn’t as bad as I thought. Kept it slow and again only a short one but pace slightly better and I managed to get round without stopping or feeling sick. 3.4 miles just to clear my head.
Now looking forward to a good nights sleep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh my goodness @immum I’m so sorry to read that. I’m pleased that all was peaceful for him and I hope you can take some comfort from that. Sending my condolences to you and your mum, and the rest of the family xx 

(I’m also pleased that you were able to get out to clear your head a bit, have a good rest tonight xx)


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh my goodness @immum I’m so sorry to read that. I’m pleased that all was peaceful for him and I hope you can take some comfort from that. Sending my condolences to you and your mum, and the rest of the family xx
> 
> (I’m also pleased that you were able to get out to clear your head a bit, have a good rest tonight xx)


Thanks @Mrs Funkin. The last 2 runs even though not great we’re the first time I’ve felt I needed to go, it’s nice to have that outlet and it really did help to relieve the stress a bit.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Ooh @Mrs Funkin a race. How exciting!
> Well I’ve not had a great weekend, don’t really want to put a downer on things, but my dad passed away last night. Not totally unexpected as he had cancer, but we thought he’d have a few more days. Thankfully it was very peaceful and he wasn’t in any pain. So I spent most of the night with my mum and have only had an hours sleep.
> Dragged myself out this evening absolutely dreading it, but it wasn’t as bad as I thought. Kept it slow and again only a short one but pace slightly better and I managed to get round without stopping or feeling sick. 3.4 miles just to clear my head.
> Now looking forward to a good nights sleep.


Really sorry to read this @immum take care of yourself x


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so sorry @immum its a vile, cruel disease. I’m glad it was peaceful for him, you and your mum are in my thoughts.

8 hot sweaty miles for me this evening, absolutely beautiful though up through the woods by the river.


----------



## Ringypie

Another 7 miles tonight, ran down to the next village to run with their club. It was boiling! We finished off with a dip in a moorland stream. You’ve never seen anything as pathetic as me trying to get into the water. I don’t do cold water!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran this morning, only the pier and back as had lots to do before our guests arrived. Had a lovely dip in the sea earlier though, absolutely glorious.


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 4 miles this morning it’s a bit toasty for me. I went on a new route and it had a bit of a spooky vibe. A strange hut in the woods with music playing (ok I think it was a car repair shop but odd all the same) I watch to many horror movie. I was chuffed because I ran pretty much continuously.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Four for me too this morning  I need to go earlier tomorrow though! It was so warm very quickly.

The visitors and husband have gone to the beach. I have stayed home with Oscar to give him some normality and to ensure he’s eaten something. Plus I need some peace from the 11 year old!


----------



## immum

I just can’t bear this heat. Can’t do anything. Managed to get out on the bike yesterday but that’s all. Running is impossible. Looking forward to next week when it’s a bit cooler.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> I just can’t bear this heat. Can’t do anything. Managed to get out on the bike yesterday but that’s all. Running is impossible. Looking forward to next week when it’s a bit cooler.


Im with you currently on the sofa watching Disney films. Managed to get out this morning for just under 5 miles. Loki found a small stream.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I went just after 7am and it was fine, warming up quickly though! We’ve been on a kayak adventure and in the sea, so all good here


----------



## Ringypie

Well…. Some like it hot! I did the Great Escape today, 15.5 miles from Princetown to Ivybridge across Dartmoor on one of the hottest days of the year. The third time I’ve done it and without trying very hard I got a pb! I even took time out to sit in a stream and had a lovely cooling wallow 😂
I put it down to a childhood spent in the Middle East, I sweat buckets but can keep going in the heat!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well…. Some like it hot! I did the Great Escape today, 15.5 miles from Princetown to Ivybridge across Dartmoor on one of the hottest days of the year. The third time I’ve done it and without trying very hard I got a pb! I even took time out to sit in a stream and had a lovely cooling wallow 😂
> I put it down to a childhood spent in the Middle East, I sweat buckets but can keep going in the heat!
> View attachment 576024
> View attachment 576025


Well done ! Although that has made me hot just reading about it I have mainly been lying on the sofa with a fan on me. What time did you kick off?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well done ! Although that has made me hot just reading about it I have mainly been lying on the sofa with a fan on me. What time did you kick off?


It didn’t start until 11.30. There was an ultra version as well which started at 9 - think the idea was that we would mostly finish together!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It didn’t start until 11.30. There was an ultra version as well which started at 9 - think the idea was that we would mostly finish together!


Oh that makes it even hotter for you. I must get my butt out the door tomorrow. I hope your having a cool drink now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Phew! Ringy, you’re mad! Even at 9am for parkrun it was too hot for me…


----------



## Boxer123

5km this morning to hot for me but I am running continuously albeit slowly. This weather is making me want to cry.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I was going to run but everyone was up early, so I didn’t. Guests now gone but much much too hot for me to run at this time of day!!

Well done gang for a week of running in the crazy weather! Phew!


----------



## Canine K9

Well done all for running in this heat! Too warm for me, especially as early and late is reserved for dog walking duties 

Hoping for some cooler weather in the next few days!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out and did a very slow 10k this morning - look at the sky! It’s all cloudy, with no golden orb


----------



## MissKittyKat

Epic non running from me. I got so tied up in getting my case studies sorted for my course but think that's done now. I don't think I realized how much the week away impacted on me. Too old to be using the brain cells so much.

Going to try a streak again starting in a few days time but for now went paddle boarding with the crazy one


----------



## immum

Finally managed to get out last night. It feels like ages since I've run but its only been a week. Still very muggy but lovely drizzle all the way round, not enough to cool me down but better than nothing. Another short one, only 3.4 miles quite slow. I must go a bit further before this becomes a habit.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well I got out, thought I was going to melt like the wicked witch. It was only 19 degrees but 96% humidity .

Always run a faster pace with my friends for stints but can't sustain it and definitely knew my limits so fast walked up the hills. According to Strava did two of the hills in my second fastest time too (promise I haven't only done these hills twice)!

Hopefully, this is the start of me getting back into a routine but I fear it may not be as have two weeks of pre back to school work to do.


----------



## immum

Well done for getting out @MissKittyKat. Finally managed to fit in 2 runs this week! And managed more than 5k, but only just. It was a bit cooler but still a killer, legs had had it after 3 miles, but carried on and did 4.2, very slow though. Hopefully be able to get back into a bit more of a routine now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done you two  Good stuff getting out.

I've had a gammy arm, crikey knows how. literally haven't been able to move it until later afternoon, so no running for me as moving my arm to even walk as agony! Ridiculous. Old age is clearly catching up with me


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I ran slowly to parkrun, ran around in circles a little bit faster for 5k (30:19, I'm stuck just over 30 minutes at the moment, it's all down to the weight I've put back on), then ran home even slower than I ran there  5.7 miles or something like that in total I think.

It's very odd running with only one arm - when I did use it a bit more towards the end of parkrun, it felt very strange indeed. Have had some painkillers and I think it's feeling a lot better than it did, so hopefully on the mend. You don't realise how much you use your arms running!

Hope everyone is managing to get out and that you are all well and happy. Hoping that @LittleFox is still getting out there and is okay in the terrible conditions in NZ currently


----------



## Ringypie

Hope your arm is feeling better @Mrs Funkin, any idea what you’ve done to it?
We went all the way to North Cornwall for Parkrun today. It was absolutely beautiful up there and a pretty fast almost flat course. I had a great run, really enjoyed it. I ran with one of our running club friends, he’s much quicker than me normally but is recovering from covid. Then we all went for breakfast afterwards at the on site cafe. Very impressed with my bacon, egg and mushroom bap, 3 rashers of delicious ‘proper’ bacon (not the awful cheap catering stuff).


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sounds fun Ringy  especially the bacon…mmmm…bacon.

My arm is sore again this morning so no running for me. It jars with every walking step and I’m fed up with my body at the moment. I feel like I never feel “right” and it’s getting on my wick.

Gggrrrrr. Still, tomorrow is another day, so hopefully I’ll be able to go for a run then.

Hope you’re all out and doing long runs as I type


----------



## Ringypie

That’s a shame @Mrs Funkin i hope you mend quickly.
18 long miles for us today. I wasn’t feeling it from the start so was pleased to get round! Marathon training. I’m so tired now just want to sleep!


----------



## Boxer123

Sorry to hear your in pain @Mrs Funkin. Wozzers @Ringypie is it London your training for? 6 miles for me today. I’m building up slowly.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Sorry to hear your in pain @Mrs Funkin. Wozzers @Ringypie is it London your training for? 6 miles for me today. I’m building up slowly.


It is… it’s my London place from April 2020! Hoping so much that I get to do it finally. I’ve got to go to the hospital for an ultrasound tomorrow. So scared what they might find and desperately hoping that it’s just the tamoxifen causing a few ‘issues’


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It is… it’s my London place from April 2020! Hoping so much that I get to do it finally. I’ve got to go to the hospital for an ultrasound tomorrow. So scared what they might find and desperately hoping that it’s just the tamoxifen causing a few ‘issues’


Thats a worry for you but best to get things checked out. How long a wait for results do you know ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy, what a worry. I have heard about issues with Tamoxifen, I shall keep everything crossed it is that. Thinking of you and sending positive thoughts and love xx


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thats a worry for you but best to get things checked out. How long a wait for results do you know ?


Hopefully if it’s good news I’ll find out there and then but if they have to do a biopsy it’ll take longer. I’m so scared.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Hopefully if it’s good news I’ll find out there and then but if they have to do a biopsy it’ll take longer. I’m so scared.


How stressful for you can hubby come with you. We will keep everything crossed hopefully you will get some answers tomorrow, I hope you are getting lots of cat cuddles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How stressful for you can hubby come with you. We will keep everything crossed hopefully you will get some answers tomorrow, I hope you are getting lots of cat cuddles.


Thank you! The boys have been absolutely useless 😂 too busy sunning themselves in the porch!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, we can only think positive for you, so that’s what we shall do. Hope R can go with you now Covid rules have relaxed. Much love xx


----------



## Boxer123

I hope everything went well today @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

It was awful, I had to have a biopsy which really hurt. Now the horrid wait for results 😢 I’m scared.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> It was awful, I had to have a biopsy which really hurt. Now the horrid wait for results 😢 I’m scared.


Oh no I’m sorry to hear this, how long is the wait ? I hope you are being looked after. The boxers are sending hugs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Ringy  I'm so sorry to read that, bloody horrible for you. I send you a gentle cuddle, Oscar sends you a kiss and I am here if you need anything xxxx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> It was awful, I had to have a biopsy which really hurt. Now the horrid wait for results 😢 I’m scared.


I hope you get the results swiftly x


----------



## immum

Oh @Ringypie I've got everything crossed you get the results quickly and everything's ok.
Felt ok last night despite the fact it was very humid. Went across the fields again which we haven't done for a few weeks, made a nice change. As I felt good I decided to do Augusts 10k. It was ok but legs were really starting ache the last 2 miles. Not surprising as it's the furthest I've run in about 6 weeks. Rather stiff today too, despite doing lots of stretches afterwards. 6.3 miles, bit slow, but I've given up caring about the pace, I'm just pleased to get round!
Saw Milo on the little footpath not far from home, staring intently into the bushes. He was really pleased to see us, meowing loads, so we did a little detour to run him home. He loves to run after us, he's so funny. Of course he had to stop a few times to roll about on various driveways, but we finally got him home, shoved him in the door and carried on!


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone it’s 2-3 weeks for results apparently. It’s just typical of my luck that this is happening just before London 🙄 but I’m not going to let it get in the way!
Bashed out 7 miles with the speedy group at running club tonight, even managed a sub 8 minute mile (downhill) so pleased with that especially on the back of 18 on Sunday. I’m finally feeling strong like I was 2 years ago so hopefully this will continue…. 3 more weekends of long runs then it’s time to taper!!
@immum Milo sounds so cute!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> Thanks everyone it’s 2-3 weeks for results apparently. It’s just typical of my luck that this is happening just before London 🙄 but I’m not going to let it get in the way!
> Bashed out 7 miles with the speedy group at running club tonight, even managed a sub 8 minute mile (downhill) so pleased with that especially on the back of 18 on Sunday. I’m finally feeling strong like I was 2 years ago so hopefully this will continue…. 3 more weekends of long runs then it’s time to taper!!
> @immum Milo sounds so cute!


2-3 weeks? Ppppffft. I'd be onto the consultant's secretary in a week. FFS. 3 weeks? Really? After all you've already been through? That makes me cross. 

Channel it all into running brilliantly, Ringy. You're going so well at the moment, just keeping what you are doing xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I “ran”. It was slow but I quite enjoyed my end of the Prom and back 4.2 miles. Much warmer out than it looked though. I very nearly didn’t wear a vest - thank goodness I went for the vest and not a short sleeved top, phew!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Thanks everyone it’s 2-3 weeks for results apparently. It’s just typical of my luck that this is happening just before London 🙄 but I’m not going to let it get in the way!
> Bashed out 7 miles with the speedy group at running club tonight, even managed a sub 8 minute mile (downhill) so pleased with that especially on the back of 18 on Sunday. I’m finally feeling strong like I was 2 years ago so hopefully this will continue…. 3 more weekends of long runs then it’s time to taper!!
> @immum Milo sounds so cute!


I think your going to smash London ! Sorry it’s such a long wait so rubbish.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve been out the last few days but this morning took the boys to the field then went for a swim.


----------



## Boxer123

4.8 miles this morning managed to get lost again there are so many places to explore here.


----------



## immum

It was so much cooler this evening, we had some heavy rain this afternoon, yes, proper wet stuff! which cleared the air nicely. 5 miles down, that’s the most I’ve done in a week for months!
It’s dads funeral tomorrow, I’m absolutely dreading it. I’ve been able to pre read the eulogy and everything, trying to desensitise myself to it so it won’t be so upsetting on the day, but I don’t think it’s worked. I really want to be there, but equally I just want it to be over. I’m sure everyone feels the same though.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> It was so much cooler this evening, we had some heavy rain this afternoon, yes, proper wet stuff! which cleared the air nicely. 5 miles down, that’s the most I’ve done in a week for months!
> It’s dads funeral tomorrow, I’m absolutely dreading it. I’ve been able to pre read the eulogy and everything, trying to desensitise myself to it so it won’t be so upsetting on the day, but I don’t think it’s worked. I really want to be there, but equally I just want it to be over. I’m sure everyone feels the same though.


I hope it goes as well as it can @immum take care of yourself x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @immum  I’ve only just caught up with what’s been going on. I do hope that your dad’s funeral went as well as it could. They are painful things to attend but such an important part of the grieving. I’m sending you lots of love xx


----------



## immum

Thanks @Boxer123 and @Mrs Funkin. It went really well, not as bad as I expected. The service was lovely, sad of course, but very fitting for dad. I think he would have liked it.


----------



## Boxer123

Good to hear @immum I’m glad you are ok.

7.1 miles this morning with some blackberry picking stops. I’m slowly trying to build up a mile a week to 10 miles. Hip feeling good I am running slow ! Found a new route today. I have to check these things out before taking Loki he has certain criteria I need to check for.

No thin paths
No scary cows
Circular route he hates walking out then back 
No off lead dogs
No electric fences


----------



## Ringypie

@immum im glad the funeral went as well as these things can.

@Boxer123 glad your hip is feeling good, as usual your run photos look lovely!

5 miles with club last night then a slightly tired trot around Mt Edgecumbe parkrun today. It was a pb as last time I did it my hip was sore and I ambled round. It’s a really tough mostly uphill course but absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done gang.

I ran to parkrun, ran around in circles for 5k and then needed to run to Specsavers to collect my new glasses and sunnies and then home. So all in all about 6.5 miles today…all slowly though. I was very wheezy in the park today, worse than I have been recently.

Am very tired now after a busy day. We are in charge of the Children’s Sports Day at our Summer Fayre and then my running pal’s doggie Mabel was in the dog show (she won Best Trick for a routine of tricks), so by the time we got home we were bushed. Phew!

On the plus side, my arm/shoulder appears to be better. Hurrah!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well done gang.
> 
> I ran to parkrun, ran around in circles for 5k and then needed to run to Specsavers to collect my new glasses and sunnies and then home. So all in all about 6.5 miles today…all slowly though. I was very wheezy in the park today, worse than I have been recently.
> 
> Am very tired now after a busy day. We are in charge of the Children’s Sports Day at our Summer Fayre and then my running pal’s doggie Mabel was in the dog show (she won Best Trick for a routine of tricks), so by the time we got home we were bushed. Phew!
> 
> On the plus side, my arm/shoulder appears to be better. Hurrah!


Good to hear @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aarrrgghhhh! Now my right arm is joining the “fun”. What the heck?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aarrrgghhhh! Now my right arm is joining the “fun”. What the heck?


Oh no do you need a new mattress?


----------



## Boxer123

4.1 mile trot with boxers at 5:45 am.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Aarrrgghhhh! Now my right arm is joining the “fun”. What the heck?


Please please get yourself checked Mrs F just in case. Don’t like to think of you being so uncomfortable


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Don’t worry Ringy, I’m okay. I do wonder if it’s where I have my cervical vertebra shifting forward towards my spinal cord (less dramatic than it sounds I think but wonder if it causes nerve twinges or something?).

I only did 3.2 miles this morning, my legs felt weary and didn’t want to go anywhere at all, so I convinced them to the Pier and back,


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so tired!! Perhaps 5 hilly miles on Friday and a tough, hilly Parkrun yesterday was not the best prep for a long run today 😂 drop back week so 14.5 miles today. I just want to sleep now!


----------



## Boxer123

4.7 miles this morning. I’m a bit irritated. I always run routes before taking Loki. There is a particular route that is a lovely walk and a good distance. The footpath at one point goes past a livery yard. Last time I got chased by a large off lead dog who was in the yard with its owners. I thought I’d give the route another go today and got chased again. So I can’t run or take Loki that way. I’m sick of selfish owners.


----------



## immum

5.4 slow miles through the woods last night. Lovely evening, quite breezy and cool but still very humid. Legs decided they'd had enough after 4 miles but I managed to persuade them to carry on because the last half mile is slightly downhill.


----------



## Boxer123

4.4 miles with Loki this morning we didn’t get chased and saw a beautiful sunrise. How’s the arm @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That looks nice @Boxer123 - beautiful morning.

The arm is alright, better than the left one when it was dodgy that's for sure. Had another nosebleed in the night though. Honestly, I'm ready for the scrap heap!

Oh! I typed the above yesterday but it didn’t post. Hmmm.

Anyway I ran (ha!) 3.59 miles with husband this morning. Quite breezy and I was very slow and very wheezy but my arm was good 

Hope everyone is okay xx


----------



## immum

So humid again last night, even though not quite as hot. I was dripping, and am now getting chafing from the bottom leg seam on my shorts. My thighs touch there and my shorts get damp with sweat and now rub. It's not too bad but rather annoying. Anyway managed 4.6 miles even slower than usual.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good work @immum - good to get out there. I went for 4.29 miles yesterday with my pal and forgot to write it here, so it didn't happen, right?  

Sending some love @Ringypie and hoping you've been able to get out to clear your head xx


----------



## Boxer123

Hope everyone is ok. 8.1 miles this morning o went on a new route got a bit lost but managed to figure it out. Strava said I was super slow. Im just glad to be back out there. Honestly it sounds silly but falling down the stairs was the best thing that could happen for my hip.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That’s so good to read Boxer  I’m really pleased for you.

I had a terrible run this morning. Ran to parkrun, started parkrun, felt _really_ poorly in the middle. Had to stop, then ran even slower to finish. Probably shouldn’t have finished it really. We had such an awful day at work yesterday, then I didn’t eat properly last night, plus I’ve not been sleeping well with the night sweats…so all piled on top of me I think.

I’ve come back to bed. I feel a bit “off”. I tell you what, I don’t wish the pesky menopause on anyone! Urgh.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> That’s so good to read Boxer  I’m really pleased for you.
> 
> I had a terrible run this morning. Ran to parkrun, started parkrun, felt _really_ poorly in the middle. Had to stop, then ran even slower to finish. Probably shouldn’t have finished it really. We had such an awful day at work yesterday, then I didn’t eat properly last night, plus I’ve not been sleeping well with the night sweats…so all piled on top of me I think.
> 
> I’ve come back to bed. I feel a bit “off”. I tell you what, I don’t wish the pesky menopause on anyone! Urgh.


Oh no that’s no good. Do you take anything for the menopause.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m honestly so fed up of feeling so rubbish all the time. I’m boring myself going on about it to be honest, Boxer  I’ve got another consultation with the haematologist in October about it as the GP won’t make a decision without further input from them. Hopefully by Christmas I’ll be able to be on some kind of HRT and feeling a bit better. I think it takes a while to get going. I’ve tried all kinds of herbal things, might try again now I’ve not taken them for a while as the Menopace Night did help for a short time. Thanks for the reminder xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m honestly so fed up of feeling so rubbish all the time. I’m boring myself going on about it to be honest, Boxer  I’ve got another consultation with the haematologist in October about it as the GP won’t make a decision without further input from them. Hopefully by Christmas I’ll be able to be on some kind of HRT and feeling a bit better. I think it takes a while to get going. I’ve tried all kinds of herbal things, might try again now I’ve not taken them for a while as the Menopace Night did help for a short time. Thanks for the reminder xx


Hopefully they can give you something it’s not nice feeling rotten.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I thought I should start to get my bum in gear for this ten miler. To that end I pronounced that I was going to do my patented run/walk to a pub a little way away and back. I thought it was four miles each way but it was only 3.5, so seven miles total. Just over 11s. I’ve a LONG way to go and not much time. I was hoping for a confidence boost but it’s backfired. I shall try the same again next week.

The giant mozzie bite from Friday night (on my left side) is really not happy now either. It’s just in between the bottom of my bra and the top of my shorts, so has been squished and irritated for 77 minutes. I wish I wasn’t so tasty.

Hope everyone is okay and has managed to get out the door with their trainers on xx


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I thought I should start to get my bum in gear for this ten miler. To that end I pronounced that I was going to do my patented run/walk to a pub a little way away and back. I thought it was four miles each way but it was only 3.5, so seven miles total. Just over 11s. I’ve a LONG way to go and not much time. I was hoping for a confidence boost but it’s backfired. I shall try the same again next week.
> 
> The giant mozzie bite from Friday night (on my left side) is really not happy now either. It’s just in between the bottom of my bra and the top of my shorts, so has been squished and irritated for 77 minutes. I wish I wasn’t so tasty.
> 
> Hope everyone is okay and has managed to get out the door with their trainers on xx


Im unfit at the moment that 8 miler yesterday destroyed me this time last year I was doing 20 mile training runs it’s just the way it goes sometimes. When is your 10 miler ? I’m sure you will smash it on the day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not until 4th November, Boxer, so plenty of time yet (!!). Even if I had to run walk it, so be it. I’d rather not but it’s not the end if the world. I need a rest now


----------



## Ringypie

😩 I’m shattered! We did 19 miles today, our penultimate long run before the marathon. My hip was stiff and ‘off’ all the way round, stabbing pains in my scar at mile 10 and I totally ran out of steam at mile 18 so wasn’t the most fun run - but we did it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> 😩 I’m shattered! We did 19 miles today, our penultimate long run before the marathon. My hip was stiff and ‘off’ all the way round, stabbing pains in my scar at mile 10 and I totally ran out of steam at mile 18 so wasn’t the most fun run - but we did it.


There's always one really awful run though, when you marathon train, don't you think Ringy? That was obviously your horrible run and you got through it. You are as tough as - honestly you are. It's done, recover well now (and hope the scar pain has settled) xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> 😩 I’m shattered! We did 19 miles today, our penultimate long run before the marathon. My hip was stiff and ‘off’ all the way round, stabbing pains in my scar at mile 10 and I totally ran out of steam at mile 18 so wasn’t the most fun run - but we did it.



Well done that’s good work. Yep you have to have a rotten training run gets it out the way for the day.


----------



## Boxer123

That’s an amazing pace @Ringypie so you have a target time in place for the day ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> That’s an amazing pace @Ringypie so you have a target time in place for the day ?


Well I’d really like to try to do it in around the 4.30 mark but I think that’s part of the problem with today, I’ve been putting too much pressure on myself so really what will be will be on the day, It’s been such a long time coming I really want to enjoy it, not be worrying about my time.
It’s funny really I just can’t believe it’s actually going to happen after all this time!
Im tired too, been doing so much training and as much as I like to think I am, I’m not as strong as I was 2.5 years ago when I was training before. Looking forward to getting next weekend out of the way and tapering!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well I’d really like to try to do it in around the 4.30 mark but I think that’s part of the problem with today, I’ve been putting too much pressure on myself so really what will be will be on the day, It’s been such a long time coming I really want to enjoy it, not be worrying about my time.
> It’s funny really I just can’t believe it’s actually going to happen after all this time!
> Im tired too, been doing so much training and as much as I like to think I am, I’m not as strong as I was 2.5 years ago when I was training before. Looking forward to getting next weekend out of the way and tapering!


I can imagine especially since you waited so long. London was my first marathon and it was so overwhelming. Once you set off it’s good fun. Now is the time to rest and eat pasta !


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I can imagine especially since you waited so long. London was my first marathon and it was so overwhelming. Once you set off it’s good fun. Now is the time to rest and eat pasta !


It’s funny I do feel a bit emotional about it all - we were only a couple of weeks from doing it when covid hit and everything went down the toilet. 
I do love pasta thank goodness!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Very slow four miles for me with pal. Cor but it was windy on the way up the Prom!


----------



## immum

I'm getting really fed up with this heat/humidity. Last night was just awful. We'd had a big storm overnight so was hoping the humidity would have dropped a bit, but no, I was pouring sweat more than ever. It's just so uncomfortable running when I feel so wet all the time. Legs were like lead too, thanks to cycling a couple of extra miles on Saturday, which felt like it was mostly up a steep hill, and my gears weren't working properly. 4.7 miles, very slow, so glad to get it over and done with.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve just got in from 3.8 miles…just missed a torrential downpour, though to be fair I’m so sweaty I might as well have been rained on! I share your pain @immum :/ 

I too have lead in my legs. It’s easily solved, lose the weight I’ve piled back on. I’m just so annoyed with myself, I’d kept it off so well. Sigh. Really must get my eye back on the ball.

Hope everyone is doing okay xx


----------



## Ringypie

Well it seems like from 1 September someone’s turned off the summer! It’s chilly down here and very wet. Did a gentle 4 miles with club last night as my hip’s a bit niggly after Sunday.
So fed up. Got my results, or should I say lack of results. Didn’t get a big enough sample so I’ve got to have the other procedure. Pretty standard for my luck really and of course it would have to happen right on top of London.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh balls Ringy  Do you go quickly for the next procedure or will you have to wait? I’m so sorry the sample wasn’t sufficient and now it’s more worry for you. Sending a big hug and lots of love xx


----------



## immum

Sorry to hear that @Ringypie, hope you get seen and results back quickly.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well it seems like from 1 September someone’s turned off the summer! It’s chilly down here and very wet. Did a gentle 4 miles with club last night as my hip’s a bit niggly after Sunday.
> So fed up. Got my results, or should I say lack of results. Didn’t get a big enough sample so I’ve got to have the other procedure. Pretty standard for my luck really and of course it would have to happen right on top of London.


Oh @Ringypie that’s awful. When is the appointment?


----------



## MissKittyKat

immum said:


> I'm getting really fed up with this heat/humidity. Last night was just awful. We'd had a big storm overnight so was hoping the humidity would have dropped a bit, but no, I was pouring sweat more than ever. It's just so uncomfortable running when I feel so wet all the time. Legs were like lead too, thanks to cycling a couple of extra miles on Saturday, which felt like it was mostly up a steep hill, and my gears weren't working properly. 4.7 miles, very slow, so glad to get it over and done with.


Me too, we had torrential rain last night and then weird sun showers all day today. At least it's the type of rain that can soak in to the ground.

Anyway, finally cool enough to be back out running on a Wednesday with the crazy borrowed spaniel. Didn't want to push him as know he'll just keep going so just over 2 miles with a walk to finish. Maybe it was actually for my benefit


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Ringypie I hope you get a chance to have some cuddles with your kitty pack x


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone I’ve spent the evening on the phone to my mum and then my sister in law as hubby was out at a meeting. They are going to contact me as I want more info about how the procedure will make me feel, whether I’m best off with a local or general anaesthetic etc. I’m not having it done before London if there’s any chance it’ll affect my running. Utterly fed up and upset.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringy, I wish there was something useful I could do. I send you love, I hope you’ve had some answers to your questions. If you need anything, shout, really just shout xxx


----------



## immum

Was rather late going out last night after watching the news. It was actually dark by the time we finished! A little cooler though thankfully, but still very humid. Felt a little better than recently but for some reason it was slower than ever! Only 4.5 miles because it was late and we were hungry!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged my sad little bum out the door with husband this morning, to the Pier and back, including running actually to the end of the Pier over the sea. It was more disconcerting than ever, as they are doing repair work to the Pier planks. I really don't like the gaps. Only 3.25 very slow miles, just not getting any better...might help if I stopped eating bread and Lurpak!


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve not been out all week for various reasons. Hopefully this weekend I can. I hope your doing alright @Ringypie.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hope all is well @Boxer123 xx


----------



## Ringypie

Aw thanks everyone. I’ve consoled myself by entering Giants Head Marathon again 😂
I’m doing ok thank you just frustrated and want to get on with it really. @Mrs Funkin do you know anything about hysteroscopies?

@Boxer123 I hope you are ok?


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you both it’s been a difficult week I can’t quite put into words yet. The boxers have bee looking after me. Giants Head that looks like a beast !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ringypie you're worrying me now, talking of hysteroscopies. I'm pretty sure you've got a high pain tolerance after all the things you've had done, so you may well be fine with nothing, or local anaesthetic. However, if you are having a procedure at the same time as "just" the looking, you might want to opt for a GA. 

I'm going back to worrying again now xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(I'm worrying about you, too, @Boxer123 xx)


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Thank you both it’s been a difficult week I can’t quite put into words yet. The boxers have bee looking after me. Giants Head that looks like a beast !


Sending you a massive hug, I really hope that things settle and are kinder to you xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Ringypie you're worrying me now, talking of hysteroscopies. I'm pretty sure you've got a high pain tolerance after all the things you've had done, so you may well be fine with nothing, or local anaesthetic. However, if you are having a procedure at the same time as "just" the looking, you might want to opt for a GA.
> 
> I'm going back to worrying again now xx


I think it’s just to have a look as the biopsy didn’t get enough of a sample and the ultrasound showed slight thickening (4.4mm when the maximum normal is 4mm)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> I think it’s just to have a look as the biopsy didn’t get enough of a sample and the ultrasound showed slight thickening (4.4mm when the maximum normal is 4mm)


Endometrial thickening, Ringy? Sorry, I didn't realise you were post-menopausal (where I think the normal cut-off is 4mm but that's from my limited Gynae knowledge and memory). Still worrying...


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Endometrial thickening, Ringy? Sorry, I didn't realise you were post-menopausal (where I think the normal cut-off is 4mm but that's from my limited Gynae knowledge and memory). Still worrying...


That’s right chemo and tamoxifen appear to have knocked me into menopause so they are treating it as post menopausal bleeding. But apparently tamoxifen can cause that - but they have to take it seriously just in case 😢


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(and sorry, so many nosy questions, ignore me please)


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank you, sorry for questions. More blooming worrying for you, as if you don't feel worried enough anyway. I shall keep all fingers crossed that it's "just" the tamoxifen xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Trip out to another parkrun this morning as ours was cancelled. Parked about a mile away, ran to the start, had to have another wee (pesky fibroid!), did parkrun (slightly faster than recently, actually a 29:xx but it’s an easier course), then ran home. We had a minute of silence before the start which was fitting, I’d have been sad if we hadn’t.

I felt torn about parkrunning today, husband chose not to (he did a three hour turbo session instead!). Maybe I shouldn’t have, I don’t know. I think our Late Sovereign of Happy Memory (as she’s now known!) wouldn’t mind people getting on a bit with their lives.

Hope you’ve all managed to get out for some fresh air today xx


----------



## Boxer123

Managed to get out 8 miles I went on a different route. I hope @MissKittyKat you are ok?


----------



## Ringypie

We had an awayday for Parkrun yesterday, we were off to Cheddar for a day out but thanks to the M5 being closed due to an accident we had to divert to Burnham & Highbridge. What a nice course, really enjoyed it.
Today was our last long run before London. 21 miles and I’m cream crackered! So tired! My legs were so sore when we stopped and I was awfully emotional. I can’t believe it’s actually going to happen after so long and such a horrid few years.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> We had an awayday for Parkrun yesterday, we were off to Cheddar for a day out but thanks to the M5 being closed due to an accident we had to divert to Burnham & Highbridge. What a nice course, really enjoyed it.
> Today was our last long run before London. 21 miles and I’m cream crackered! So tired! My legs were so sore when we stopped and I was awfully emotional. I can’t believe it’s actually going to happen after so long and such a horrid few years.
> View attachment 577190


Not long now @Ringypie.


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 I'm good thankyou.

Just had so much going on with life stuff and trying to get my course finished.

I've started running again with Odie on a Wednesday so I've made a start with getting back in to a routine x


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well it’s sunny and I won’t get chance to run until Thursday, so I took my legs for a trot to the end of the Prom and back. It makes me laugh as my pace for that 4.2 miles was the same as you did @Ringypie for five times that distance  Oh to be that fit again! You’re going to smash it, can’t wait to stalk you  

I got bitten or stung or something on the inside of my knee last night, it’s been burning all night and still burning now. Such a strange sensation! I thought it would hurt running but it’s no different. I’ve no idea what beastie it was, I’ve certainly never had anything like this before.

Boxer your run yesterday looked lovely, so glad you’re getting out. Good work @MissKittyKat on getting back out there too.


----------



## Ringypie

Glad you are getting back to it @MissKittyKat 
Hope your knee is ok @Mrs Funkin 
@Boxer123 your routes always look so lovely!


----------



## immum

Really warm and humid tonight, I was dreading it, but actually I felt pretty good. I was so pleased after really struggling the last few weeks. It was terribly slow again, I think it’s the new normal for me now though, but as it was so muggy that probably wasn’t a bad thing. Hopefully I’ll pick up again when it’s colder. 5.2 miles, back on the roads, and in the dark again!


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Really warm and humid tonight, I was dreading it, but actually I felt pretty good. I was so pleased after really struggling the last few weeks. It was terribly slow again, I think it’s the new normal for me now though, but as it was so muggy that probably wasn’t a bad thing. Hopefully I’ll pick up again when it’s colder. 5.2 miles, back on the roads, and in the dark again!


It was muggy yesterday I think it’s cooling from today fingers crossed.


----------



## Ringypie

Well I was pleasantly surprised by how well it went tonight. Funny, 5 miles seems so short now!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You little whippet @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You little whippet @Ringypie


I was really surprised by how nice it felt after the first mile considering I’ve only had 1 day rest since my long run!


----------



## MissKittyKat

It was so warm tonight that me and the doggo kept steaming up the car and then getting cold as I needed AC on to clear the screen!

Thought I better try going up hill again. It was worth it.

Enjoyed being out with Odie again too.










Visited the chalk crown in Wye which felt fitting.

(Shame about the teenagers at the top trying to make friends with the cows, what were they thinking)


----------



## MissKittyKat




----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged my legs out to move after much of yesterday spent standing still. Only to the pier and back, only just dipped under 11s, it was actually a bit chilly! Most odd.


----------



## Boxer123

2.6 miles for me this morning there is definitely a chill in the air.


----------



## Ringypie

Bbrrrr there’s definitely an autumnal feeling in the air this evening! I put a light rug on dear old Ringy tonight, keep his old bones warm.
10k for us tonight, I was feeling amazingly sprightly and trotted round comfortably 8.45 average pace! Funny - it felt like such a short run compared to what we’ve been doing!


----------



## immum

Oh it was actually cold this evening! Love it. Soon got warm though. Felt pretty good again so did 6.5 miles, pace felt a bit better but sadly wasn’t! 10:42! Still that’s my normal at the moment. So slow compared to @Ringypie’s 8:45. I wouldn’t mind but I feel like I’m going really fast haha.


----------



## Boxer123

Winter is here ! A chilly 5km today. Very slow I’m so tired this week. Then came home and took the boxers out.


----------



## Ringypie

Oooh it was fresh this morning! We did a bit of Parkrun tourism as it was a friend’s birthday and lots from our running club turned out. Because it was his birthday we all wore silly hats… I had the pleasure of hearing ‘we’ve just been overtaken by a woman with a chicken on her head’ as I ran past a couple of fellas 😂 I told them the chicken was egging me on…. And somehow in spite of wearing a chicken hat I knocked more than a minute and a half off my pb and was first in my age category! Really pleased with that.
It’s funny how concentrating on long slow runs seems to have made me so much quicker on short runs! Loving it though!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oooh it was fresh this morning! We did a bit of Parkrun tourism as it was a friend’s birthday and lots from our running club turned out. Because it was his birthday we all wore silly hats… I had the pleasure of hearing ‘we’ve just been overtaken by a woman with a chicken on her head’ as I ran past a couple of fellas 😂 I told them the chicken was egging me on…. And somehow in spite of wearing a chicken hat I knocked more than a minute and a half off my pb and was first in my age category! Really pleased with that.
> It’s funny how concentrating on long slow runs seems to have made me so much quicker on short runs! Loving it though!


Any photos?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Any photos?


Here you go I put it on again just for you!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Here you go I put it on again just for you!
> View attachment 577455


Brilliant ! That would drive the boxers wild.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged my sorry bum to parkrun, around in circles for a slow 5k (deffo NOT getting any faster unlike some speedy folk!), then an even slower trot home again. 

Out later for running pal's daughter's 21st. Got to go "Great Gatsby". Jeez.


----------



## Ringypie

A cheeky 10 miles for us this morning. Feeling a bit tired and sluggish but that’s to be expected really after pushing myself round Parkrun yesterday!


----------



## Boxer123

9.1 miles this morning. A very quiet route with church bells playing in the background.


----------



## immum

Loving this cooler weather! 5 miles and pace was under 10:30's for first time in weeks! So pleased.


----------



## Boxer123

It’s a small miracle I got out of bed and got 5km in with this little guy at 6am. How’s the marathon prep going @Ringypie ?


----------



## Boxer123

Forgot his piccie.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It’s a small miracle I got out of bed and got 5km in with this little guy at 6am. How’s the marathon prep going @Ringypie ?


Well I can do no more, it’s just a case of ticking over with shorter runs this week, a 10k on Sunday then not an awful lot the following week!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just a little heads up that the Sweaty Betty Insiders sale has started...I may have ordered two pairs of shorts (funky ones £30 instead of £60, plain black £17 instead of £35)  

I've had five days without running. I'm probably going to try to get out the door tomorrow morning.


----------



## immum

I've ordered a couple of t-shirts @Mrs Funkin, don't suppose they'll fit though, SB t-shirts are usually too tight on the arms for me though they fit well everywhere else. I hate sleeves that are tight and ride up when you move your arms. I must have really fat upper arms because I have that problem a lot not just sportswear! (They don't look that fat to me btw!) Anyway, worth a try.
Didn't run last night as it started raining, checked phone which said rain all evening, so sat down and ate dinner, then it stopped raining for a couple of hours! So I'll be off out tonight instead.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've got a couple of SB vest tops that I couldn't wear as I'd put too much weight on. They are not very keen on boobs, everything was a weird shape on me on the top from there. The shorts and leggings however are a perfect fit


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Oh and I didn't run this morning because it was pouring and I'm knackered and I CBA!)


----------



## immum

I’ve tried the vests in the past and the armholes gape really badly on me, you can’t win can you?! Love the shorts and leggings too though.


----------



## immum

So managed to get out, bit later than usual, it was fully dark when we started. Lovely evening, perfect temperature. As we were late going we did a shorter one, 4.2 miles. Hamstring has started playing up again, not enough to stop me doing anything, it’s just annoying.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well. I’ve not run a step since last Saturday so today I cycled to parkrun and back as husband thought it might be a bit much for me, given how shattered I am. Quite slow (30:36) but it is only running around in circles for fun so I’m not worrying about it.

Hope you’ve al managed to get out there


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well. I’ve not run a step since last Saturday so today I cycled to parkrun and back as husband thought it might be a bit much for me, given how shattered I am. Quite slow (30:36) but it is only running around in circles for fun so I’m not worrying about it.
> 
> Hope you’ve al managed to get out there


Well done day off for me today planning a longer route tomorrow so giving the body a rest. Been watching films all day. Hope your feeling better @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Not especially, Boxer, when Oscar is poorly I find it so distressing. I don't think I will ever have another animal. I think he's my one and only.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Not especially, Boxer, when Oscar is poorly I find it so distressing. I don't think I will ever have another animal. I think he's my one and only.


Oh @Mrs Funkin big hugs I know it is the most awful feeling I can’t function when the boxer boys are poorly. He is so lucky to have found you.


----------



## Ringypie

Big hugs @Mrs Funkin it’s hard when your fur children are poorly and poor Oscar does worry you a lot - it must be absolutely exhausting for you. You really are his angel though.

Just a trot round Parkrun for me, trying to keep my legs going without doing too much now until the marathon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Eight sleeps Ringy! Eight! Come on! You're nearly there


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(and yes, he does worry me so much. I do think he would have been dead if he'd not come to someone like us. When your first thought is Oscar and your last thought is Oscar, it's blooming knackering!)


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Eight sleeps Ringy! Eight! Come on! You're nearly there


I can’t quite believe it - this time next week will be marathon eve!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I can’t quite believe it - this time next week will be marathon eve!


Im excited for you it’s a great day. Are you staying in London ?


----------



## Boxer123

I’m really chuffed with myself. 10 miles I ran the whole way. Honestly 6 months ago with my injury I thought that was it for me and running. I hope everyone is ok and Oscar has eaten his breakfast @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Brilliant stuff @Boxer123 ten miles is awesome  Well done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Three very slow, very wheezy miles with husband this morning.

(Oscar has finally eaten but boy oh boy, it’s stressful!)


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Three very slow, very wheezy miles with husband this morning.
> 
> (Oscar has finally eaten but boy oh boy, it’s stressful!)


I know how you feel I’ve said before but my happiness is directly linked to whether or not Loki eats. He’s been doing amazing since we moved eating well and only one night time puke.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @Boxer123 super pics too!

Glad you got out too @Mrs Funkin and glad Oscar has had an eat!

I’ve had a super time today, skipped round a ladies 10k chatting to my running buddy all the way and not worrying about time - to come in in 55 minutes! And it wasn’t flat either! It was just lovely, I felt good, the weather was beautiful and the company was great! There were a few of us from running club so we had tea and cake then went for a look round a garden centre on the way home - then stopped off to introduce 2 friends to Ringy before finally going home. It’s great to be alive on days like today 💖


----------



## immum

Gosh it was a cold wind last night! Glad I opted for cropped leggings and t shirt rather than shorts and vest. Didn't take long to get warm though. A nice steady 5 miles, legs are feeling good at the moment, maybe the extra 2 uphill miles on the bike every week is starting to pay off. Still can't go any faster though!


----------



## Boxer123

Just over 2 miles at lunch today. I’m struggling getting up in the morning. Must do better tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I went for a very slow run with pal. Only did four miles, but just feel wiped out and have barely eaten or drunk. I’ll get back to normal soon but not yet. Was nice to get out in the sunshine and fresh air though.

I made a pact with husband on Sunday morning that when I am not at work I will get out for a run even if it’s only two miles. I’ve got so out of the habit, need to learn it again.


----------



## immum

I'm so glad you managed to get out @Mrs Funkin. I'm sure you didn't feel like it but I think it will have done you good, the fresh air if nothing else. I ran the evening after dad died after a night of no sleep and not eating much, didn't want to and didn't enjoy it, but it did help me to relax a bit afterwards. Look after yourself. X.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done for getting out @Mrs Funkin - I’m sure it did you some good to get out. We are all thinking of you and sending love.

Having a bit of a panic down here packing for London! And major anxiety about London itself, I will be a very small country bumpkin in a very big, scary city! It’s almost like a foreign country compared to rural Devon. I’ve not even really been into Plymouth or Exeter for years!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You'll be fine Ringy! London isn't so bad...I mean, I don't want to live there anymore but we survived living on the outskirts for 20 years  London on marathon weekend is a nice place to be. Plus you'll be resting anyway. When do you go to town? Tomorrow? I can't wait to hear all about it, you're going to be brilliant and I predict you'll love it.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You'll be fine Ringy! London isn't so bad...I mean, I don't want to live there anymore but we survived living on the outskirts for 20 years  London on marathon weekend is a nice place to be. Plus you'll be resting anyway. When do you go to town? Tomorrow? I can't wait to hear all about it, you're going to be brilliant and I predict you'll love it.


Aw thank you Mrs F. I’m flapping as I’m not good at travelling light 😂 and having to rely on public transport - we’ve driven to all of our recent adventures. We are off tomorrow! Once I know my number I shall let you know - think you need the TCS London app to be able to track us.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hurrah! The stalking can commence  Safe travels tomorrow xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hurrah! The stalking can commence  Safe travels tomorrow xx


Actually if you go on the app you can find me by name as you know who I am 😂 although there is an American with the same name!!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

How very DARE someone have the same name? Pppffftttt!


----------



## immum

Good luck for Sunday @Ringypie! I’m saying it now so I don’t forget at the weekend. You’re going to smash it! Try and enjoy a bit of London while you’re there.


----------



## Linda Weasel

I’m totally in awe of somebody who can run a mile, never mind a marathon.

Good luck for Sunday and stay in one piece, no injuries.


----------



## Boxer123

You will be fine @Ringypie they make it so easy to find everything.


----------



## Boxer123

Finally got my butt out of bed before work and strava doesn’t record it. I think it was 4 miles. Very dark and misty we had a choice between the woods and old abandoned airfield. Loki opted for woods. He was a bit scared to walk past the horse and then it followed us down the path.


----------



## immum

It was really warm again last night, I regretted not having my shorts on. 4.4 miles, I'm bored already with running on the roads and we have another 6 months of dark evenings to get through. Must try and find a different route, but they would always start and finish the same with only the middle couple of miles different.
Hope you manage to get out today @Mrs Funkin, even if it's just a little run.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did get out, just for a couple of miles, thanks @immum  I'm not out of shorts yet. It's funny, I don't get bored at all and I literally run up and down the Prom. There's slightly more variation when my runs are a bit longer but still the Prom is in there somewhere. Husband always laughs that I'm quite happy to just tootle up and down the Prom. 

@Boxer123 Loki was very brave! I wonder if he might pick the airfield next time. I'm so pleased that you have some good places to run from your new home.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I did get out, just for a couple of miles, thanks @immum  I'm not out of shorts yet. It's funny, I don't get bored at all and I literally run up and down the Prom. There's slightly more variation when my runs are a bit longer but still the Prom is in there somewhere. Husband always laughs that I'm quite happy to just tootle up and down the Prom.
> 
> @Boxer123 Loki was very brave! I wonder if he might pick the airfield next time. I'm so pleased that you have some good places to run from your new home.


Well done for getting out. He does like the airfield due to free roaming sheep. Definitely enjoyed the woods today lots of deer and bunnies.


----------



## Ringypie

Well we are here!! Got my number. Just got to get through tomorrow! Think we are going to do a very slow stroll round Parkrun in the morning then a nice breakfast!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So glad you got to the Big Smoke safe and sound, Ringy  

I'm very excited for you. D is also very excited for you, he LOVES the London Marathon.


----------



## GingerNinja

I hope that you don't mind a non runner posting here but the London marathon goes past my son's new flat at Artillery Place in Woolwich, so I have told him to get out and shout "Go Ringypie" to cheer you along (although it's at the start so you probably don't need it then!)

Good luck @Ringypie you are an awesome lady!


----------



## Boxer123

Have a lovely weekend @Ringypie i will be cheering you on.


----------



## Boxer123

The ballot for next year is open. I’ve signed up.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran the longer way to parkrun, then ran around slowly in circles, then home again. Just over six miles but I’m shattered! It’s hopeless :/


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ran the longer way to parkrun, then ran around slowly in circles, then home again. Just over six miles but I’m shattered! It’s hopeless :/


Give it time don’t worry about pace it just good to get out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m wondering if @Ringypie has entered the ballot too @Boxer123  Got to be in it to win it…!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m wondering if @Ringypie has entered the ballot too @Boxer123  Got to be in it to win it…!


Ive managed it once so that’s probably it but you never know.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> I’m wondering if @Ringypie has entered the ballot too @Boxer123  Got to be in it to win it…!


Hahaha guess what I just came on here to say, come on everyone get your names in the ballot! I’ve entered’


----------



## Ringypie

GingerNinja said:


> I hope that you don't mind a non runner posting here but the London marathon goes past my son's new flat at Artillery Place in Woolwich, so I have told him to get out and shout "Go Ringypie" to cheer you along (although it's at the start so you probably don't need it then!)
> 
> Good luck @Ringypie you are an awesome lady!


Aww thank you! I shall have a little berry pony on my shoulder which may help identify!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ran the longer way to parkrun, then ran around slowly in circles, then home again. Just over six miles but I’m shattered! It’s hopeless :/


It’s not hopeless Mrs F, you are grieving and you still got out there which is a massive achievement. One of these days I’m going to run with you and we will skip round having a great time!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Prepare yourself Ringy, you might get a visitor one day


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Prepare yourself Ringy, you might get a visitor one day


You would be very welcome! We could do Parkrun 😂 or perhaps I could make you run on the moors or the coast path!


----------



## Boxer123

Good luck today @Ringypie ! Enjoy the atmosphere and make sure you eat and drink. The first couple of miles are slow as everyone gets going.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Another one here popping in to say “run strong” @Ringypie - enjoy it. Don’t forget, don’t trust your Garmin around Canary Wharf, the buildings can affect GPS quite dramatically. I look forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles average pace 10:30 which is the fastest I’ve gone since the injury. I had a dinner out last night and a roast with family today as I’m turning 40 next week


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Going well @Ringypie through 10k in 57:14 - brilliant running  

GOOOOOOOOOO Ringy!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Going well @Ringypie through 10k in 57:14 - brilliant running
> 
> GOOOOOOOOOO Ringy!


How do you find her do you need the app ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes, I think you can only stalk via the app nowadays.


----------



## Boxer123

I haven’t got that will rely on your stalking.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just a message for @Ringypie for when she gets to the end.


Just amazing and such and inspiration, hope youve enjoyed it


----------



## MissKittyKat

Life is just stupid for me at the minute so running has taken a back seat unfortunately.

Still running out local 10k next Sunday and then a 5k around the zoo the following week so all is not lost.

Also back canicrossing on a Wednesday with the doggy I borrow and doing a 6 week block with Woody from the end of Oct to do some conditioning with him.

I just didn't anticipate how much paperwork would be involved in the last bit of my training course.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

@Ringypie is through Halfway in 2:04  Go go Ringy, you've got this!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm so glad you're still getting out there @MissKittyKat - it's all about just doing what you can xx


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Life is just stupid for me at the minute so running has taken a back seat unfortunately.
> 
> Still running out local 10k next Sunday and then a 5k around the zoo the following week so all is not lost.
> 
> Also back canicrossing on a Wednesday with the doggy I borrow and doing a 6 week block with Woody from the end of Oct to do some conditioning with him.
> 
> I just didn't anticipate how much paperwork would be involved in the last bit of my training course.


Life goes that way sometimes you just can’t squeeze it all in. Good to keep the legs ticking over.


----------



## Boxer123

Go on @Ringypie !!!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Go go GO Ringy! She's through 21.75 miles - just brilliant running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aaand she’s done  4:27! So pleased for you @Ringypie AMAZING! xxxx


----------



## Boxer123

Smashed it !!!! Well done @Ringypie. Amazing work.


----------



## huckybuck

Well done Ringy. I know nothing about times and running but it sounds good to me!


----------



## immum

Brilliant run @Ringypie, we’ll done! Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## GingerNinja

Well done @Ringypie, you smashed it!


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you all so much!! It was absolutely amazing!! I’m so so proud of myself, I was really hoping to make it in under 4.30 and I did!!! It was a fantastic experience but so tough too. There were tears at the finish line 😂 I full on boohooed all over one of the marshals!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Just fabulous, Ringy. I'm over the moon for you


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Ringypie I had a good cry when I crossed the finish line it’s such an emotional experience and with everything you have been through over the last few years. I hope you are celebrating.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yep. Another one here who cried when she crossed the line at London (2012). I made the lady who gave me my medal cry too  We are in good company having a bit of a boo. Heh.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yep. Another one here who cried when she crossed the line at London (2012). I made the lady who gave me my medal cry too  We are in good company having a bit of a boo. Heh.


I was 2013 @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I was 2013 @Mrs Funkin.


Haha seems like there is a bit of a theme going on here!


----------



## Boxer123

How’s the legs @Ringypie ?


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> How’s the legs @Ringypie ?


A bit stiff and achy. Walked down to the yard last night to do Ringy’s feed so they do seem to work ok!
We were watching some of the marathon on iplayer last night, wanted to hold onto that amazing feeling for a bit longer 😂


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> A bit stiff and achy. Walked down to the yard last night to do Ringy’s feed so they do seem to work ok!
> We were watching some of the marathon on iplayer last night, wanted to hold onto that amazing feeling for a bit longer 😂


I think I wore my medal for a few days. It is such a great day.


----------



## immum

Really warm again last night, but I felt great! It's been a long time since I felt that good running, maybe be I was inspired by @Ringypie! 6.3 miles, really enjoyed it, felt like I was flying, legs started to complain a bit or the last mile, but not too bad. Unfortunately I wasn't flying quite as fast as I thought, and it was rather slow, but never mind, at least it felt good!
Somehow I managed to get stung by a bee while cycling on Sunday, which is now really itchy, I could feel my leggings irritating it all the way round, but even that didn't stop me enjoying the run. Think I need to go and get some more piriton though today as I've run out.


----------



## Boxer123

4 miles at lunch with Loki. Lovely run through the fields. Got home I carried on working and he fell asleep with his toy.


----------



## Ringypie

Went to running club tonight proudly wearing my London tee and medal! Then went for a gentle 2.8 miles with the new c25k group, pleasantly surprised that my legs still work!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No running here this morning, much too windy! It's gusting force nine, averaging force seven. It's just too exhausting for me at the moment to try to run into that sort of wind. 

Glad your legs are working still, Ringy  Excellent work Boxer & Loki! Great running Immum


----------



## Boxer123

I attempted a run at lunch but Loki insisted he bring his big pink football so it didn’t really get off the ground.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe Loki, maybe you thought your mum needed a rest?

I'm going to try to run tomorrow...we shall see!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hehe Loki, maybe you thought your mum needed a rest?
> 
> I'm going to try to run tomorrow...we shall see!


Im going to try and go before work but we will see. Loki attached photo of ball.


----------



## Boxer123

We made it out of bed before work ! 5km beautiful morning.


----------



## immum

Of course the feeling great didn't last for a second run! Shame. It wasn't bad though thank goodness. Still really really warm though for some reason I can cope with it better in the dark! 4.8 miles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I actually went for something that was vaguely resembling running and moving forward. Went with husband, we did all of 3.6 miles, which was enough for me today. Currently it's enough for me to get my shoes on and get out the door. 

Well done, team. I'm pleased you are all getting out there. Hope your legs are fully back to normal @Ringypie xx


----------



## Ringypie

I had my hospital appt today, all good, camera didn’t show anything suspicious and no thickening, the consultant said she did a wash out scrapey thing for a biopsy but apparently there wasn’t really anything really to scrape out as it all looked normal. I had a lovely nap under the anaesthetic then lots of lovely tea and the most delicious chicken mayo sandwich when I woke up. Home now and on a positive note I am allowed to do Parkrun tomorrow as long as I promised to walk it 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

That is brilliant news Ringy! Thanks for letting us know all is well - ParkWalk for you tomorrow then


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I had my hospital appt today, all good, camera didn’t show anything suspicious and no thickening, the consultant said she did a wash out scrapey thing for a biopsy but apparently there wasn’t really anything really to scrape out as it all looked normal. I had a lovely nap under the anaesthetic then lots of lovely tea and the most delicious chicken mayo sandwich when I woke up. Home now and on a positive note I am allowed to do Parkrun tomorrow as long as I promised to walk it 😂


That’s good news.


----------



## immum

Great news @Ringypie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy 40th @Boxer123  Have a lovely day with your scallywags xx


----------



## immum

Oh @Boxer123 happy birthday. Hope you have a lovely day x


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks everyone 4 mile hike this morning 1000ft elevation gain for @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

Happy birthday @Boxer123 hope you have a lovely day.
I’ve been so so naughty today…. I was supposed to walk round Parkrun today but I was feeling good and I ummm…. Got a pb for the course, 26.14…. 😳 without trying 🤷🏼‍♀️


----------



## Mrs Funkin

You are SO naughty, Ringy! Sit on the naughty step now please (oh and well done! Great running xx).


----------



## Boxer123

Great running @Ringypie.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> You are SO naughty, Ringy! Sit on the naughty step now please (oh and well done! Great running xx).


We had free entry into Eden with Parkrun so spent the day there rather than on the naughty step 😂 
Found a tree with some rather interesting fruits as well!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I ran to parkrun, ran around in circles for a bit (bit faster today, only just over 30 minutes), then ran home again. I'm not sure what I'll do tomorrow, we are needing to leave at 10:15 to go for a family lunch two hours drive away. I wanted to run/walk a bit further, so I think I may have to do that on Monday instead. Depends what time I wake up - but we will be up until about 1.30am as it's the Ironman World Champs and we do love to watch it


----------



## MissKittyKat

@Boxer123 sorry I missed your birthday celebrations, hope you've had a lovely trip away x


----------



## MissKittyKat

Givaudan Ashford 10k completed.

More hilly than my last 10k a year ago so a little slower but getting around was my only aim after so little running recently.

Everything is still quicker than when I first started out so all is good and now to try and get back into some sort of routine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well done @MissKittyKat  Great work!


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @MissKittyKat.
We are home I ache every where lots of walking. A few days off I think. 
How are you @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm alright I think @Boxer123 thank you. I got a bit upset driving home from being out today, knowing we were not coming home to the Small Boy - but I'm getting more used to it. Thanks for asking xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I actually got out this morning. It was slow and only 10k but I was pleased to get out. Hardly anyone out as it just finished raining as I stepped out the door. Oh and I saw my favourite Wire Fox Terrier, Teddy


----------



## immum

Lovely and cool last night, almost perfect temperature. I'm going to have to get my headband out to keep my ears warm soon, even though the rest of me is plenty warm enough. I'm already wearing it to cycle. Bit late going out so only did 4.3 miles, but really enjoyed it and felt good, apart from annoying hamstring that is still niggling.


----------



## Boxer123

Quick lunch 5km with Loki. Still struggling with morning running. Maybe when the clocks go back and there is more light.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well I had a serious case of the CBAs this morning and was still in bed gone 9am! However, it is so sunny I thought I should do a little run…so to the bandstand and back for 2.5 miles. Will run with pal tomorrow I think so will be a bit further then so just wanted to get out for some air this morning.

Hope you are all well and happy xx


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lovely run out tonight with the canicross gang. Everyone thought I was a bit made only wearing a T-shirt but it was very warm once we got going.

It felt tough and I forgot my backpack and watch so was surprised when I saw my average pace under 12min/mile and a 10.29 first mile split. No wonder I was pooped


----------



## immum

Another beautiful cool evening and I was feeling good! A very comfortable 5 miles but so much slower than it actually felt as usual. I've noticed that I really stiffen up afterwards these days, I'm like an old woman after I've sat down for a bit then get up again!


----------



## Boxer123

Just over 5km lunch run. Mornings just ain’t happening at boxer HQ ! How is everyone? @Mrs Funkin i hope your doing ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm alright, thanks @Boxer123 - just struggling along and missing the boy desperately. I think it's getting a bit easier but I was in tears before 5am this morning. I was going to run yesterday but my cough wasn't really letting me - not sure if I will run tomorrow or not. We shall see  

Thanks for asking, you're so sweet to think of me xx

@immum I share your stiffening up pain! We ARE old ladies  (not really but definitely older than we were!)


----------



## Boxer123

It’s still early days @Mrs Funkin go easy on yourself.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cycled to parkrun this morning as if I’d run down I wouldn’t be able to run in the morning. My cough is not being kind to me. I did 30:03 for parkrun this morning. That’s okay, close to sub 30 again.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done everyone sorry not been around for a bit, just been so tired after London.
@MissKittyKat you speedy thing, well done! Sometimes it’s really liberating to run and not look at your watch. I’m definitely guilty of perhaps worrying too much about my pace when I should just be enjoying my run!
Sending you a big hug @Mrs Funkin its early days and dear Oscar really was your world so it’s going to take time to grieve. Perhaps in the spring you might feel up to a little visit to Devon and some trail running?!

I had a gentle trot round Parkrun chatting to one of my running club friends - she’s lovely but I’ve never really had the opportunity to properly chat to her before so that was really nice. Bath Half as part of Team Willberry tomorrow 😱 will see how much my legs have recovered after London!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It would be great to come to see you @Ringypie  Springtime sounds perfect. Maybe a cheeky parkrun  

I hope all goes brilliantly at the Bath Half tomorrow. Run strong and get that medal! xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m guessing @Ringypie will be in her pen now getting ready to run, go go go Ringy!

I went very slowly to the end of the prom and back. Lovely morning if a bit chilly, only 4.2 miles but I woke up at 2am, so feeling a bit tired.

Hope you all get out in the sunny sunshine


----------



## MissKittyKat

Just back from the 5k which was a short prep for next weekend. A drop down from the North Downs to sea level and then back up again, surrounded by Howler monkeys, rhino, ref panda, gorillas and wolves.

I do hate hills but happy with my time as when I first started running I did flat 5k in the same time!


----------



## Boxer123

Sounds fun @MissKittyKat. 

A slow 5km for me exploring a new route.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds fun @MissKittyKat.
> 
> A slow 5km for me exploring a new route.
> View attachment 578609
> View attachment 578610
> View attachment 578611


Looks lovely are you enjoying the exploring?


----------



## Ringypie

Well Bath Half yesterday… it was absolutely amazing to be running as part of team Willberry! Lovely to finally meet everyone and get to have a photo with the great Willberry himself! The run was deceptively tough, not helped by there only being 1 water station which we passed twice on the route - and trying to be green they were only giving out paper cups of water, about 1/3 full. Just not enough, there is a lot of anger about that on their Facebook page! 
I was pleased with my time, 2.01:38, not bad 2 weeks after London - and I could feel that marathon in my legs all the way round.
I am not happy about the results though. They sent us off in waves so my wave went 40 minutes after the gun. Yet they are using gun time as the official time for gender and age groups 🤷🏼‍♀️. On gun time I was 1273rd lady but on chip time I was 942nd lady. I know in the big scheme of things I was still miles down but it makes me cross because people who were quicker don’t get the credit!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie, great run again. I'm not surprised you're cross about the results, they should only ever be chip time.
Another decent run last night, 4.8 miles and actually squeezed just under 10:30 pace for the first time in months, and we stopped a couple of times to say hello to very friendly kitties on the way round, so pleased with that.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I'm another who would be cross @Ringypie - I hope they have responded to your FB comments. 

I'm not able to run, I've done something weird to my right ankle, can hardly weight bear on it (and there's a LOT of weight to bear at the moment!), I can't think that I've done anything. I need to get it better as it's nearly Run Every Day! I will not be doing as much as I did last year - and I don't think I will be doing the 10 mile race I've entered either  Just haven't trained. Feel very glum about it all - but I'm hoping that RED (even if it's just two miles each day minimum) will get me back into the habit.


----------



## immum

RICE @Mrs Funkin, RICE. I'm sure you know that though! Hope it improves soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I honestly can't catch a break this year! Nothing drastic or dramatic, just all silly annoying little things. Gggrrrr...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I honestly can't catch a break this year! Nothing drastic or dramatic, just all silly annoying little things. Gggrrrr...


Hope you feel better soon @Mrs Funkin my backs been sore this week we are all falling apart. I know what you mean it’s irritating. I’m wondering if I need to do core strengthening activities.


----------



## immum

Mrs Funkin said:


> I honestly can't catch a break this year! Nothing drastic or dramatic, just all silly annoying little things. Gggrrrr...


It's your age @Mrs Funkin! Since I turned 50 there's just a constant stream of little annoying niggles. I hate it. I often wonder if running is doing more harm than good!
@Boxer123 I know what you mean, I often think I should do some strength work but just don't have the motivation to do it at home, and don't want to pay to go to a gym.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> It's your age @Mrs Funkin! Since I turned 50 there's just a constant stream of little annoying niggles. I hate it. I often wonder if running is doing more harm than good!
> @Boxer123 I know what you mean, I often think I should do some strength work but just don't have the motivation to do it at home, and don't want to pay to go to a gym.



Same and I struggle to fit it all in but I really need to be fit at 40 !


----------



## immum

Bit late going out last night so decided to do a slightly shorter one, 4.3 miles. Shocking pace though for some strange reason, because I felt good again. I'd better be careful, this feeling good is almost becoming a habit!
How is your ankle now @Mrs Funkin and your back @Boxer123?


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Bit late going out last night so decided to do a slightly shorter one, 4.3 miles. Shocking pace though for some strange reason, because I felt good again. I'd better be careful, this feeling good is almost becoming a habit!
> How is your ankle now @Mrs Funkin and your back @Boxer123?


W

I managed to get out this morning it’s still stiff but not effecting the running. Just under 4 miles. Half term next week so will hopefully get the miles in .


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still twinging sadly @immum  I've not run for about 638 years it feels like! Not sure if it will allow me to run tomorrow or not. 

At least you lot are all getting out


----------



## Boxer123

Set the alarm to take the boys out early so we could go running. It’s raining so much ! Will we make it ?

Hows the ankle @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## Boxer123

Full disclosure I’m in bed under the heated blanket eating beans on toast.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Best choice @Boxer123 - though I'm wondering if you've done that because you headed out into the rain and are doing it to warm up?

My ankle is feeling a bit better - but I'm not risking running on it yet. I might try on Wednesday, give it a couple more days off (I'm at work but YKWIM). The ten mile race won't be happening for me though, which I'm sad about - I really wanted to do it. I was even going to run/walk it if it hadn't been for this. Ah well. 

Sun has come out now, so might walk up the Prom before it rains again this afternoon.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Best choice @Boxer123 - though I'm wondering if you've done that because you headed out into the rain and are doing it to warm up?
> 
> My ankle is feeling a bit better - but I'm not risking running on it yet. I might try on Wednesday, give it a couple more days off (I'm at work but YKWIM). The ten mile race won't be happening for me though, which I'm sad about - I really wanted to do it. I was even going to run/walk it if it hadn't been for this. Ah well.
> 
> Sun has come out now, so might walk up the Prom before it rains again this afternoon.


No it was to wet I don’t mind a bit of rain but it was being silly ! Now it’s stopped I might drag myself out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Walked about 1.5 miles - ankle started out okay but not happy now. Also left bum cheek/hip is compensating for gammy right ankle I think, so that's sore now, too. Urgh. And double urgh!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Walked about 1.5 miles - ankle started out okay but not happy now. Also left bum cheek/hip is compensating for gammy right ankle I think, so that's sore now, too. Urgh. And double urgh!


Oh no maybe you need a good sports massage and total rest for a few days. Netflix and chill. 

Are you planning RED November? I might join you I’m getting a bit lazy and out of routine 

I manged just under 4 miles today. The sun is out and it was lovely but tough going.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Well I've managed to complete the most stupid thing I ever decided to do and meet my goal of getting around before the sweeper team caught up with me!

Beachy Head Half was utter hard work but the views were amazing. Favourite bit was running down the hill to the finish line.

35mins behind my friends so not bad going x


----------



## MissKittyKat

It was also a bit nerving running with a period of thundering and lightening!

By the time I'd decide to put my jacket on I was already soaked so didn't bother.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 578891
> 
> Well I've managed to complete the most stupid thing I ever decided to do and meet my goal of getting around before the sweeper team caught up with me!
> 
> Beachy Head Half was utter hard work but the views were amazing. Favourite bit was running down the hill to the finish line.
> 
> 35mins behind my friends so not bad going x
> View attachment 578890


Great job Beachy Head is a beast ! How you feeling?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Great job Beachy Head is a beast ! How you feeling?


Not too bad, hamstrings are a bit iffy and one of my big toes doesn't seem to want to bend.

Really was a stupid idea for my first Half Marathon.


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Not too bad, hamstrings are a bit iffy and one of my big toes doesn't seem to want to bend.
> 
> Really was a stupid idea for my first Half Marathon.


Did you go up the 100 steps ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> Did you go up the 100 steps ?


No thank goodness, have heard lots about them!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh well done @MissKittyKat  Excellent work - and you hit your target, too. You must be chuffed to bits. 

@Boxer123 I am planning RED November yes but it will be on a lesser scales than last year, that's for sure. That's okay though, I will just be happy to be able to do it.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh well done @MissKittyKat  Excellent work - and you hit your target, too. You must be chuffed to bits.


Of course as I really don't like hills but just keep proving to my 40 something self that I'm fitter than I've ever been and will always get to the end.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> View attachment 578891
> 
> Well I've managed to complete the most stupid thing I ever decided to do and meet my goal of getting around before the sweeper team caught up with me!
> 
> Beachy Head Half was utter hard work but the views were amazing. Favourite bit was running down the hill to the finish line.
> 
> 35mins behind my friends so not bad going x
> View attachment 578890


Absolutely amazing WELL DONE!!! What a fantastic achievement!

I’ve had a week off running. Had a bit of a cold and just tired - think my body had had enough after a marathon, a general anaesthetic and a half marathon all in 14 days. Popped out to Parkrun yesterday and just trotted round - and it still felt like hard work. 
On a more exciting note, after trying for over an hour I managed to enter The Grizzly 2023 (the one I did earlier this year and nearly fell in the bog!).


----------



## immum

Well done @MissKittyKat!


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 6 miles this morning, thankfully it has stopped raining and the house is still standing after last nights storm that was something!


----------



## Ringypie

Well… I didn’t get into London 2023. Not sure whether I’m a bit sad or relieved!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Well… I didn’t get into London 2023. Not sure whether I’m a bit sad or relieved!


Oh how did you find out I dont think I’ve had an email.


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve got the email but the website keeps crashing. It’s a tense day in the running calendar.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I’ve got the email but the website keeps crashing. It’s a tense day in the running calendar.


Ohh fingers crossed for you!! I don’t know anyone who has got in this time.


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohh fingers crossed for you!! I don’t know anyone who has got in this time.


Nope not this year I might sign up for the virtual.


----------



## immum

Sorry you didn't get in to London @Ringypie and @Boxer123. Is there another marathon you have your eye on?
Feeling good again last night, and clocked up another 5 miles, rather slow again though. Hamstring is really stiff again today, even though I didn't feel it much on the run.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Sorry you didn't get in to London @Ringypie and @Boxer123. Is there another marathon you have your eye on?
> Feeling good again last night, and clocked up another 5 miles, rather slow again though. Hamstring is really stiff again today, even though I didn't feel it much on the run.


I don’t know I’ve not been in shape this year and am a bit nervous about signing up. I have Milton Keynes marathon around the corner which is boring but flat. I need to do a few half’s first I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband isn’t in for London either  It’s a shame because he loves running London. Ah well.

Just been for my first trot in ten days. Two whole miles but ankle was no different when running, so that was good. Don’t know how it will be when I get walking about on it though we shall see.

We have booked to go on holiday next year in June. We are going to Club La Santa, in Lanzarote. It’s a sporting holiday, we’ve been before - and there’s enough to keep D busy all day long. I do some stuff but also resting too. As he is like the Duracell bunny, he can run, swim, bike, there’s races (triathlon, aquathlon, 10k, half marathon), weights, racquet sports, all the classes you can think of, ball sports, water sports. Should be enough to keep him out of trouble  I know we wouldn’t go if Oscar was still with us - so it’s bittersweet - but we thought we should go then, just in case, you know.


----------



## immum

Glad your ankle was no worse running @Mrs Funkin. Sorry Mr F didn't get in to London either.
I went to La Santa years ago, my first holiday abroad, with my family. My brother won a tennis tournament and the prize was a family holiday to La Santa! He loved it because he could play tennis all the time with dad (and me and mum sometimes). I tried a lot of the other sports on offer, I particularly remember the windsurfing. And lots of sunbathing. And a trip to the "fire mountains" for a meal where mum had too much sangria which I thought was hilarious. It's good that you are getting away, it will do you good, although I know know you'd much rather still have beautiful Oscar. How are you and Mr F doing now? I mean really? From your posts you sound ok but I'm sure you're still hurting.


----------



## Boxer123

That sounds like a lovely holiday @Mrs Funkin.

3 miles from me this morning after a long walk with the boys. It’s still so warm.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha, that sounds a fun holiday @immum - I do like a “drunk mum” they make me laugh.

How are we? Definitely it’s already easier but I can’t bring myself to hoover his little “spot” on the floor in the main guest room. It’s got his little marks and claw/paw marks. I say hello to him every time I go in there which is silly I know. Most of the time I can talk about him without being too upset - I managed on Saturday when someone asked me about my pawprint charm on my necklace. I thought I heard him jump off the bed in the guest room the other morning. Of course I didn’t but it really upset me. It’s just so strange how the house can be so empty now - he was only just over 4kg when he died. How on earth can such a Small Boy fill a house so much? I don’t know. I feel guilty for booking a holiday but know I have to try to be normal again. I keep saying I feel worse than when my dad died or when D’s mum died. I do. I can only think it’s because he was entirely reliant upon us. People keep asking if we are having another. I currently can’t see beyond not wanting to go through this pain again but I’m sure at some point we will want to help another little one to have a happy life and retirement.


----------



## immum

I'm glad it's starting to get a bit easier. I'm not surprised you still "see" and "hear" him, you probably always will, but it's not a bad thing, it's his way of letting you know he's watching over you. I would love to see you rescue another cat at some point, you are the best cat parents and it would be a shame for another cat to miss out on that, but of course it's still early days, there's no rush. Just give yourselves time to heal fully first. Take care.


----------



## immum

OMG it was so warm last night, I was absolutely dripping, even the breeze was warm. Not quite as good a run as the last few weeks, but not bad. Very slow 4.8 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

I only managed 1.5 miles went out with Loki got chatting to a neighbour also it was to warm for my boy this weather is barmy !


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Barmy and balmy


----------



## Ringypie

I hope everyone is ok! I’ve been having a rest - had a cold and just tired so I haven’t run since last Saturday which is unheard of for me! Mrs F I hope you and hubby are doing ok, have you had any answers about how poorly you’ve been feeling? xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A rest will have done you good Ringy, sometimes we need it  You'll be back to your Whippety Self very soon I'm sure. 

I'm pinning a lot of hopes on HRT which I will hopefully be able to finally collect tomorrow. If it's not that, who knows? I've not been able to run, which is annoying, my ankle isn't right still. Might try tomorrow, maybe not. Not sure. We are alright, getting there thank you


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> I hope everyone is ok! I’ve been having a rest - had a cold and just tired so I haven’t run since last Saturday which is unheard of for me! Mrs F I hope you and hubby are doing ok, have you had any answers about how poorly you’ve been feeling? xx


I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cycled to parkrun, tootled my way around in circles and cycled home. Pleased I didn’t have to pull out though, even though I was slow.

Hope you had fun on your parkrunning adventure @Ringypie


----------



## Ringypie

Long trip down to Lands End for Parkrun today! Really enjoyed the course although it was terribly windy. I did struggle a bit though, it just felt a real effort although I was pleased with my time. It’s the first time I’ve been down that far into Cornwall and it’s so pretty, would have loved to spend a bit longer down there and perhaps walk some of the coast path.
Hoping I feel ok tomorrow - I have a 7 mile race. If not I’ll just jog round.
Did you get your HRT Mrs F? I hope it helps you feel better. I’m having awful hot flushes thanks to the tamoxifen. The joys of being female 🙄


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've only been that far on Geology field trips...the Lizard Peninsula was nice IIRC. It's a long time ago though! I so wish I could run seven miles, hope you have a lovely race tomorrow @Ringypie. 

(One bit of the HRT I have but I can't start using it until I have the other bit which is proving difficult to get. Was meant to be in today but I've heard nothing. As for the joys of being female, I said to D earlier, "I'm not being a girl in my next life"!)


----------



## Boxer123

I love lands end that sounds like a great park run @Ringypie good luck with your race. @Mrs Funkin I hope you get sorted with your meds. As the clocks have gone back we are up at the crack of dawn !


----------



## Boxer123

10 miles this morning went out on a new route got a bit lost but was ok in the end. Sheep everywhere the question is can the boxer boys be trusted on these walks ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks lovely Boxer. I’m so pleased you’ve got so many nice routes around you. No idea about the sheep though.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looks lovely Boxer. I’m so pleased you’ve got so many nice routes around you. No idea about the sheep though.


How’s the ankle doing ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Bit stiff after a four + hour drive (it’s my right) will try a little rum tomorrow. It felt okay walking to my granny’s from the hotel a while ago. Thanks for checking xx


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Bit stiff after a four + hour drive (it’s my right) will try a little rum tomorrow. It felt okay walking to my granny’s from the hotel a while ago. Thanks for checking xx


Will the rum be rubbed on or taken internally?!

My run was so tough! The last mile was uphill into a gale which was a bit awful, I was on for a pb for that race until the last mile. As it was I was pleased to finish in 1.02:49, 2 seconds slower than my 2018 time but 2 minutes quicker than last year.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! Autocorrect at its finest  

Well done on your run Ringy. You really are rock hard! I’m in awe xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We did a little test run this morning. It’s so hilly around here that my legs were complaining within seconds


----------



## Boxer123

3.4 mile trot this morning I’m grateful for the light mornings again.


----------



## immum

No running last night, was peeing down all evening. Now I've got to go today assuming it's not raining, forecast's not looking good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Run with some little hills this morning…last one in Staffordshire.


----------



## immum

It looks beautiful there @Mrs Funkin


----------



## Boxer123

Great photos @Mrs Funkin. 

No running for me today I’m tired.


----------



## Ringypie

Great photos Mrs F, you really do have the loveliest smile!

Club tonight, it was the first Winter Handicap. Managed to get my 3rd fastest time ever which I was rather pleased with as it was freezing and poured with rain half way round.
Went into the rugby club for the social side after, hubby asked me what I’d like to drink, said a tea if I was driving. Next thing he’s got me a gin and as I’m a lightweight my head was spinning and I was talking rubbish 😳


----------



## immum

Gosh it was actually cold last night, and very windy. I was regretting the short sleeves for a while, but eventually got warm after about 2 miles. It was very slow, 11:11 min miles! I'd felt a bit under the weather for a few days after having my covid booster on Friday but felt fine yesterday, and it didn't feel that slow. On the plus side hamstring was fine yesterday, but now my hip has started to stiffen up after running. Not even a twinge while running, but after I've sat down for a bit after it's really stiff, and is still stiff the day after. Hope it goes away on its own, I'm fed up with all the aches and pains after running. At what point do you decide it's doing more harm than good I wonder? Anyway, 4.3 miles done.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boo to a stiff hip @immum - mine are joining in because they didn’t run on the flat. Anything vaguely uphill and they are bothersome.

Another short and slow for me today. Just getting out the door is my goal though for this RED November.

Keep safe in the feisty weather everybody.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Gosh it was actually cold last night, and very windy. I was regretting the short sleeves for a while, but eventually got warm after about 2 miles. It was very slow, 11:11 min miles! I'd felt a bit under the weather for a few days after having my covid booster on Friday but felt fine yesterday, and it didn't feel that slow. On the plus side hamstring was fine yesterday, but now my hip has started to stiffen up after running. Not even a twinge while running, but after I've sat down for a bit after it's really stiff, and is still stiff the day after. Hope it goes away on its own, I'm fed up with all the aches and pains after running. At what point do you decide it's doing more harm than good I wonder? Anyway, 4.3 miles done.


i used to be able to run every day and never got injured the last year I’ve picked up quite a few. I can kind of tell the difference between aches and pains and injury. I’m mindful now to rest more after the hip injury took me out for six months. 

I’m really interested in injury. I follow a fella on instagram who frequently runs 100 mile races, runs everyday, is a fireman and never gets injured. He’s around my age or older. I wonder if it’s diet or conditioning ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Second run of the week today, hopefully starting to get back into a routine.

Was out with the stolen dog and the canicross group, I love how the dogs will make sure we stay on the path when all that is in front is a layer of leaves.

Also saw two groups of deer, one group ran right in front of us as they bounded over a fence then away. They look so stunning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

A little run in the rain for me this morning, did 2.75 miles (my daily target is 2 miles). It was okay except for feeling like a piece of "boil in the bag" cod in parsley sauce due to wearing a jacket. 10% of RED done already. 

I'm sad as it's the ten mile race I'd entered on Sunday and I obviously can't do it. Booo. I had originally intended to run it, then downgraded it to a run/walk, now it is a DNS


----------



## immum

Sorry about the race @Mrs Funkin, but sometimes things happen and it just can't be done. There will be others I'm sure. For now just concentrate on getting back to enjoying running.


----------



## Boxer123

Can you defer it @Mrs Funkin? I’ve had to pull out of races before sometimes it’s just not the right time. 

5km for me and Loki today at lunch.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

No, it's only a local club race so it's cheap. I didn't offer the place to someone else as I was holding out hope I'd have been okay. Never mind, there will be other races.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Dragged myself out the door for a minimum two miles, Covid jabbed arm was alright - I remember last time I couldn’t run with it as every step jarred it so much. Sunny out but freeeeezing, so got the gloves out!

Today I’m off to meet some Baby Lambchops…not with a view to adopting one, might I add.


----------



## immum

Well done @Mrs Funkin keep up the good work! Are you sure a baby lambchop won't sneak it's way into your bag?
Lovely evening last night, cold and clear, had to resort to long sleeves, but was still sweating by the end. Very slow again, don't know why, it doesn't feel that slow. 4.3 miles, hamstring ok still but hip stiff again, not even sure it is my hip now, it's quite high up.


----------



## Boxer123

I hope you had a lovely time @Mrs Funkin. 3.7 miles for us this morning.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Look at them  So cute  I didn't steal one, no @immum


----------



## Boxer123

Oh look at them ! I would have stolen one.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So, parkrun in the absolutely torrential rain…I always like running in the hammering rain, increases the camaraderie I think. Did 30:32 I think, so that’s alright. Cycled there and back though. My throat is raw and covered in yellow spots (!!), this is day five now, so dies if it’s not improved my Monday. I don’t feel poorly though. My Covid arm is good too, best jab I’ve had  I might message the GP surgery that did it. It’s always nice to get positive feedback!

Hope you are all okay and not washed away in this weather!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Right then. This might not be the most sensible thing I've ever done but I am going to start my race tomorrow. I shall run/walk it from the start and see how far I get. There are a couple of bail out points which are near the finish, as the course wiggles around, one about 8.5k and one about 10k. I need to do a run anyway tomorrow, so I'll just start and plan to withdraw partway through. 

My "Race Pudding" is in the slow cooker, as I didn't have a tin of it. I'm clearly loopy.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Right then. This might not be the most sensible thing I've ever done but I am going to start my race tomorrow. I shall run/walk it from the start and see how far I get. There are a couple of bail out points which are near the finish, as the course wiggles around, one about 8.5k and one about 10k. I need to do a run anyway tomorrow, so I'll just start and plan to withdraw partway through.
> 
> My "Race Pudding" is in the slow cooker, as I didn't have a tin of it. I'm clearly loopy.


Is there a cut off time ? I say go for it the worse thing that can happen is some walking.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

They re-open the road two hours after the start, so I think you'd then have to tuck in/go on the pavement. I dunno, I'll most probably have to withdraw partway, I'm just not fit enough but if I run/walk from the beginning, that will be my best bet I think.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> They re-open the road two hours after the start, so I think you'd then have to tuck in/go on the pavement. I dunno, I'll most probably have to withdraw partway, I'm just not fit enough but if I run/walk from the beginning, that will be my best bet I think.


Good luck is hubby going ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yes he's doing it and so are our friends from running. Maybe I'm silly to even try, I don't know. I'll pack as though I'm doing it and decide in the morning. On the plus side it's a nice early start (9am) so even though I will be at the back, it shouldn't be too busy on Hayling Island at that time in the morning (she says hopefully!).


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Yes he's doing it and so are our friends from running. Maybe I'm silly to even try, I don't know. I'll pack as though I'm doing it and decide in the morning. On the plus side it's a nice early start (9am) so even though I will be at the back, it shouldn't be too busy on Hayling Island at that time in the morning (she says hopefully!).


Oh I love Hayling Island. I don’t think your silly folk have rocked up to marathons less prepared than you are now.


----------



## immum

Good luck @Mrs Funkin, you never know, you might surprise yourself!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, if I finish, it will be my slowest ten miler ever I'm sure! 

Not seen @Ringypie in a little while, hope you are alright Ringy xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did it. Blimey! I did the 0.9 mile run/0.1 mile walk and came in at just under 1:52 - so 11:11 miling. Slow but I’m very pleased considering how shocking I’ve been lately.


----------



## Mrs Funkin




----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin I knew you could do it! Amazing work.

11 miles for me this morning managed to miss the rain. Then took the boys out feeling a bit tired now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

To prove I don’t just run on the pleasant prom:


















The country lane to get to the photo at the top was quite Puddly but then we turned onto the “billy line” which was nuts! Literally hoardes of speedy folk piling towards us through those puddles. It was fun but a bit scary! You had no clue what the surface was like underneath. The bottom photo is the main path down along the side of the beach!

We were drenched before the start but luckily no rain during the race. I’d definitely like to do it again when I’m fitter


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Went out and did my minimum RED run...my legs were not overly keen on it, I must say! They feel fine, just sluggish. Had to run the last 0.4 mile a bit quicker than I wanted to as there was quite a large black cloud heading our way - we almost missed it but not quite! I couldn't decide which was worse, my legs or my throat. 

I do hope everyone is okay.


----------



## immum

Well done @Mrs Funkin, looks like fun! 
I’ve had such a busy few days, no chance to run, which is probably not a bad thing, as my hip is still feeling dodgy. Friday night went to see the Proclaimers, brilliant night! Sunday night went to see Noel Fitzpatrick, also brilliant but in a totally different way. Today we’ve been in London all day for my daughters masters graduation, now absolutely knackered, and I’m out for a curry tomorrow night. I’m too old for all this. Have this week off work thank goodness, I need a rest. I’ll hopefully squeeze in a run later in the week.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Well done @Mrs Funkin, looks like fun!
> I’ve had such a busy few days, no chance to run, which is probably not a bad thing, as my hip is still feeling dodgy. Friday night went to see the Proclaimers, brilliant night! Sunday night went to see Noel Fitzpatrick, also brilliant but in a totally different way. Today we’ve been in London all day for my daughters masters graduation, now absolutely knackered, and I’m out for a curry tomorrow night. I’m too old for all this. Have this week off work thank goodness, I need a rest. I’ll hopefully squeeze in a run later in the week.


Sounds like an amazing weekend what was Noel like ? I hope your hip feels better soon.


----------



## immum

Boxer123 said:


> Sounds like an amazing weekend what was Noel like ? I hope your hip feels better soon.


Noel was brilliant of course, he’s a really good speaker, and so passionate about what he does, and he’s funny too. It was really interesting hearing about how he sees the future of veterinary and human medicine, some of which I know anyway from his books.


----------



## Boxer123

That sounds fun @immum i love watching his show. 

Just under 3 miles for me today. Unfortunately the heavens opened and my little Loki was so upset although that does get his butt moving.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

OMG! After a shocker of a day, I had to drag myself out the door...and got absolutely drenched within two minutes. Almost gave up but it's RED, so off I went. Flipping heck I was soggy. 

Only 2.27 miles. And so slow in the rain and headwind. With tried legs and no voice. 

It's done though


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Who'd have thought it was possible to go even more slowly than last night  Hahahaha, honestly! The Prom is stony after the weather yesterday, so that impedes the running ability, the wind was howling and my legs were complaining. On the plus side, my voice is back (hurrah, says husband, not!) and my throat is finally feeling a bit better. Thank goodness. SO to the bandstand and back but we gave up before the area a load of the Prom was stony and just walked from there. 

I hate it when the Prom gets covered, it's my easy "go to" running place. Little thinking required.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh and @immum how lovely to see a photo of you


----------



## immum

Thanks @Mrs Funkin!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So I went for a trot with pal - did 3.7 miles as we were chatting and won't see each other for a week as she's going away. I slow her down somewhat and always tell her it's good for her to run slower with me  Thankfully we are a third of the way through the month, hurrah! My RED legs are a little weary...


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> So I went for a trot with pal - did 3.7 miles as we were chatting and won't see each other for a week as she's going away. I slow her down somewhat and always tell her it's good for her to run slower with me  Thankfully we are a third of the way through the month, hurrah! My RED legs are a little weary...


Well done you I’ve not got out for a few days chained to the laptop.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boo to being chained to a laptop, Boxer. I think one of the things I like most about my role is that I (most of the time, unless I am really worrying about something/someone) can walk away at the end of the day and that's that. Hope you manage to get out soon xx


----------



## immum

Omg that was windy! Managed to just about get out in daylight as we are off this week. Kept it short, 3.2 miles, as hip is not right but doesn’t hurt to run at all. Pace was better too, not sure whether that was because I knew it was going to be a short one or because I could see where I was going.
Todays discussion while we were running was is it better to run shorter distances more often or longer less often? Thinking of maybe trying 5k 3x a week instead of our usual 4/5 miles 2x a week.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Boo to being chained to a laptop, Boxer. I think one of the things I like most about my role is that I (most of the time, unless I am really worrying about something/someone) can walk away at the end of the day and that's that. Hope you manage to get out soon xx


Myself and Loki have made a pact we will get up early tomorrow for a run !

Disclaimer (we probably won’t)


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Omg that was windy! Managed to just about get out in daylight as we are off this week. Kept it short, 3.2 miles, as hip is not right but doesn’t hurt to run at all. Pace was better too, not sure whether that was because I knew it was going to be a short one or because I could see where I was going.
> Todays discussion while we were running was is it better to run shorter distances more often or longer less often? Thinking of maybe trying 5k 3x a week instead of our usual 4/5 miles 2x a week.


I do less in the week as I’m busy with work but always try and make sure I get my Sunday long run in. I hope your hip gets better soon go careful mine had me out of action for months.


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh @Mrs Funkin you are amazing for completing your race!
@immum i hope your hip gets better soon. I have an off and on dodgy hip and it’s a real nuisance.
@Boxer123 hope you and Loki get out for a run tomorrow.
I’ve been struggling with motivation - I really hate the dark cold evenings! Need to get out and do a few longer runs as I’ve got a half in December. Also I’m having a worry about whether the lumpy bits in my armpit are scar tissue or something more sinister. Waiting to hear back from the doctor as now I need a referral to go back to the breast clinic. It’s just so exhausting, is it too much to ask for a few months of not feeling scared all the time? I’d literally just got the biopsy results from the procedure I had last month (inconclusive again, not enough tissue but based on the camera showing it all looked normal she was happy to give me the all clear) so was feeling good then did my usual check and had a massive attack of self doubt as to whether my armpit felt normal around my scars or not. I worry that if I check it too often I won’t notice subtle changes - but if I don’t check it often enough I won’t remember what’s normal 😩


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ohh @Mrs Funkin you are amazing for completing your race!
> @immum i hope your hip gets better soon. I have an off and on dodgy hip and it’s a real nuisance.
> @Boxer123 hope you and Loki get out for a run tomorrow.
> I’ve been struggling with motivation - I really hate the dark cold evenings! Need to get out and do a few longer runs as I’ve got a half in December. Also I’m having a worry about whether the lumpy bits in my armpit are scar tissue or something more sinister. Waiting to hear back from the doctor as now I need a referral to go back to the breast clinic. It’s just so exhausting, is it too much to ask for a few months of not feeling scared all the time? I’d literally just got the biopsy results from the procedure I had last month (inconclusive again, not enough tissue but based on the camera showing it all looked normal she was happy to give me the all clear) so was feeling good then did my usual check and had a massive attack of self doubt as to whether my armpit felt normal around my scars or not. I worry that if I check it too often I won’t notice subtle changes - but if I don’t check it often enough I won’t remember what’s normal 😩


Im sorry to hear this @Ringypie I can imagine it’s difficult not to worry. How long does the referral take? I struggle with the dark days as well I want to hibernate its getting out before and after work that’s hard.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Ohh @Mrs Funkin you are amazing for completing your race!
> @immum i hope your hip gets better soon. I have an off and on dodgy hip and it’s a real nuisance.
> @Boxer123 hope you and Loki get out for a run tomorrow.
> I’ve been struggling with motivation - I really hate the dark cold evenings! Need to get out and do a few longer runs as I’ve got a half in December. Also I’m having a worry about whether the lumpy bits in my armpit are scar tissue or something more sinister. Waiting to hear back from the doctor as now I need a referral to go back to the breast clinic. It’s just so exhausting, is it too much to ask for a few months of not feeling scared all the time? I’d literally just got the biopsy results from the procedure I had last month (inconclusive again, not enough tissue but based on the camera showing it all looked normal she was happy to give me the all clear) so was feeling good then did my usual check and had a massive attack of self doubt as to whether my armpit felt normal around my scars or not. I worry that if I check it too often I won’t notice subtle changes - but if I don’t check it often enough I won’t remember what’s normal 😩


Sorry to hear this @Ringypie, I’m sure it’s absolutely normal to worry about every little thing after what you’ve been through. I hope you can get a referral to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Boxer123

We made it out ! We visited the local National Trust area and Loki smashed it running past all the sheep.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ringypie I'm sure it’s exhausting feeling so worried all the time but I’m also sure it’s pretty normal to worry. How I wish for you that this wasn’t happening and the worry wasn’t there. Hope you get a referral through soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Meant to say last night that I dragged myself out for my first exactly minimum run of this RED. I just couldn’t be bothered to do more after a busy day at work. Think I’ll have to cycle to parkrun again this morning, rather than run, then will slowly toddle around this morning.


----------



## Ringypie

Thanks everyone the doctor sent me a text saying I’ll hear from them on Tuesday which I think is pretty poor really but trying to put it out of my mind.
Went to Central Parkrun today and I had a really really good run. Lovely sunny morning and I smashed my location pb by a whole minute! Just over 26 minutes so really pleased!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Great running Ringy! Well done.

(I had a bit of a shocker and just squeaked under 31 minutes - very ropey antibiotic tummy!)


----------



## Boxer123

No running for me today as I’ve been painting I will tomorrow though it’s so beautiful out.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> No running for me today as I’ve been painting I will tomorrow though it’s so beautiful out.


Ohhh, painting? Whatcha been painting Boxer?


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Ohhh, painting? Whatcha been painting Boxer?


Started in the spare bedroom need to do the whole house. I’m just whitewashing the lot. It’s currently magnolia which I’m not keen on.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nice. I remember once reading that when you move into a house you should just paint it all white and then decide what to do


----------



## immum

Oh good stuff @Boxer123. I love decorating but it’s such hard work! It absolutely kills me, but the end result is so worth it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Haha! What an absolute shocker of a run that was! My pace running for 5.6 miles was slower than my run/walk pace for ten miles last weekend. Pppfffttt. Ah well, it’s done. Honest to goodness…


----------



## Boxer123

You got out that’s the main thing @Mrs Funkin. So far today I’ve walked the boys for an hour, been on a 10 mile run and am not up the field again. Back home to tea and a movie.


----------



## Boxer123

I’m wondering if I should sign up for a December Half.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> I’m wondering if I should sign up for a December Half.


Well you're already doing 10 or 11 miles Boxer, so why not


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well you're already doing 10 or 11 miles Boxer, so why not


Its been a while since I entered a race. There is a flat half not far from me on 11 December.


----------



## immum

Go for it @Boxer123!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> I’m wondering if I should sign up for a December Half.


The answer to this is, of course, yes!! I’m doing one on 17 December.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flipping heck, I really didn't want to go running this morning - my hips are tight, I feel like a ten tonne Tessie and my legs are like lead. It's definitely much harder this RED November. Three miles in the sunshine though - it was boiling, should've worn a vest! I can't believe how warm it is. I'm so thankful this year that I'm doing RED, else I wouldn't be going out on days like today. I keep waiting for my legs to feel more perky, fingers crossed it will happen soon  I'm trying to be thankful that I can at least get out and go for a run, lots of people can't.


----------



## immum

It was quite cool here this evening, and wet and foggy. Wouldn’t have gone but the forecast for tomorrow is awful so decided to get it out the way. Only 3.2 miles again, pace still slightly better. Hip feels a little better but it’s difficult to tell as it doesn’t hurt to run


----------



## Boxer123

I’ve not run for the last two days I have a sore throat and tiredness not bad enough to be off work but feeling grotty. I need a week in a spa.


----------



## immum

Rest up @Boxer123. There’s a lot of it about at the moment. OH has a horrible cold at the moment but still testing negative thank goodness. I’m popping echinacea like it’s going out fashion, and so far so good.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh Boxer  I share the sore throat pain. I hope you can knock it on the head quickly.

I got home from work and got changed and headed out the door. All of two and a quarter miles, hehe. It was enough, thank you very much! Saw a fox in the little park that backs onto the Prom, never been so close to a fox before.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, my patience paid off. Managed to run in a great gap in the torrential rain, had blue sky all the way to the Pier and back and did a 34 minute 5k. Mostly I’m glad I got out the door and stayed dry  

Hope everyone is okay.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Flooded crazy road this morning through the village. Only did 2.5 miles, legs most unhappy


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Flooded crazy road this morning through the village. Only did 2.5 miles, legs most unhappy
> 
> View attachment 579963


Oh no it was so wet last night. I’m still laid up with a cold.


----------



## Ringypie

Hope you feel better soon @Boxer123 
@Mrs Funkin you are amazing doing RED November. I keep thinking I should fit in another midweek run but struggling with the cold dark evenings! By the time I’ve tucked Ringy up in bed I want my pyjamas!
I ended up with the wrong group at running club on Tuesday, I really had to push to keep up with them but ended up having a really good run! I’m kind of between groups, my normal group doesn’t push me enough but the next group up is just a bit too quick - think I’m going to try and push to go with them again though as I do want to try and get a bit quicker.
In other news I finally got a referral to the hospital to have my armpit checked so hopefully that will come through soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Aww thanks @Ringypie I'm really not though. I'm fat and slow and can barely be bothered to drag myself out the door! 

Sorry you're feeling yucky @Boxer123  Feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(Oh and @Ringypie sorry, I meant to say thank goodness you've had the referral through xx)


----------



## Boxer123

That’s good news @Ringypie. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## immum

Good news about the referral @Ringypie, I hope the will be able to set your mind at rest.
Got changed all ready to go last night, stepped out the door and it was pouring. Straight back in again!
So now I've got to go tonight, at least it's nice weather at the moment.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Good news about the referral @Ringypie, I hope the will be able to set your mind at rest.
> Got changed all ready to go last night, stepped out the door and it was pouring. Straight back in again!
> So now I've got to go tonight, at least it's nice weather at the moment.


You and Loki both. Nope thanks.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Scraped a bare minimum run this morning...just weary. I had barely 3.5 hours sleep, then another two hours from 6.30am but it's not good for my general energy levels all this broken sleep. Urgh!


----------



## immum

Nice temperature this evening. Just 5k again, back to normal slow pace. Managed to get out a bit earlier before cooking tea, so now I’ve run, cooked, eaten, and am now sitting on my bum for the rest of the evening. Would like to snuggle up in my dressing gown but I die is curled up on it and swears at me every time I try to persuade her to move.


----------



## immum

The little madam is still there! I’m now wearing my daughters oodie, it’s sooo warm, I might have to invest in one now.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> The little madam is still there! I’m now wearing my daughters oodie, it’s sooo warm, I might have to invest in one now.
> View attachment 579997


You need one then she can have your dressing gown… or the Oodie (or she ends up sleeping on both 😂)

Toddled off to do a seafront Parkrun this morning as the weather was beautiful. I had a really good run, smashed over 2 minutes off my previous location pb and wasn’t far off my all time pb! It was funny doing a completely flat Parkrun - there aren’t many around here!


----------



## Boxer123

I love a sleepy cat @immum. @Mrs Funkin im so jealous I love the sea couldn’t be further away.

Well last night I felt terrible couldn’t stop coughing, high temp, super tired. Woke up this morning it was all gone ! I felt normal. I’ve not gone running incase but have had a lovely couple of walks with the boxers.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We went to Bushy this morning to see our pal for her 40th birthday. I had a nice chatty run with the old gang and did a smidge over 32 minutes (such a nice pace!), husband ran brilliantly and did 18:48 (!!!), he's such a whippet. Hung around for hours afterwards, as usual at Bushy, got home about 2pm after leaving home at 6.45 (and five hours sleep, tops). 

Well run, Ringy. You are going brilliantly.


----------



## Boxer123

Are you still not sleeping @Mrs Funkin ?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Nope, it's awful. I go to sleep quite happily but when I wake, that's it. Last night was from around 2.15 until the last time I looked at the clock at 4.10. I was going to get up but went to sleep again for about another 90 minutes, thank goodness. I'm hoping that when I actually start my HRT the evening progesterone will help, apparently for some people it can help with sleep.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Nope, it's awful. I go to sleep quite happily but when I wake, that's it. Last night was from around 2.15 until the last time I looked at the clock at 4.10. I was going to get up but went to sleep again for about another 90 minutes, thank goodness. I'm hoping that when I actually start my HRT the evening progesterone will help, apparently for some people it can help with sleep.


Fingers crossed I suffered from insomnia for many years and it is hell. I once went about two days only having micro naps. Sleeping tablets made it worse. I sleep well now with only the occasional bad night. Have you tried a weighted blanket I love mine.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Freezing when I set off, 35 minutes later warm as toast on the Prom. Did a smidge over an hour for 5.5 miles. Still hard going though but the sunshine was nice


----------



## Boxer123

I managed a few miles still lacking energy.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good morning team, been out for a slightly over minimum run already as the forecast is just to get more and more windy, it was already a solid F5 when we went out. It’s now gusting a F7. I know, I know, I’m so interesting with my wind stats  Came home and got back in bed with tea and the electric blanket husband had put on before we went. He’s a good man, hehe.

70% of the way through RED now. Deffo much harder this year, now I’m dragging a load of weight around again. Pah.


----------



## Boxer123

Lovely photos @Mrs Funkin.


----------



## immum

So after a week of trying to fight it off I have finally succumbed to OH's cold. Not happy at all!. I've had a tickly throat and cough for a week, and as of yesterday my nose is like a tap. Wanted to run yesterday to try and sweat it out, but it was pouring all day and evening so no chance. Will try and go tonight if I can stop blowing my nose long enough to get out of the door!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @immum  That's rotten. Remember, yes to running if it's a head cold but no if it's it's chest down. I do hope you feel better soon xx

3.99 miles for me this morning, I just couldn't run another step to round it up, hehe.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> So after a week of trying to fight it off I have finally succumbed to OH's cold. Not happy at all!. I've had a tickly throat and cough for a week, and as of yesterday my nose is like a tap. Wanted to run yesterday to try and sweat it out, but it was pouring all day and evening so no chance. Will try and go tonight if I can stop blowing my nose long enough to get out of the door!


Oh no that’s similar to me last week. I hate being ill I’m such a baby.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh no @immum  That's rotten. Remember, yes to running if it's a head cold but no if it's it's chest down. I do hope you feel better soon xx
> 
> 3.99 miles for me this morning, I just couldn't run another step to round it up, hehe.


4 miles for me today strava gave us a slow time due to Lokis sniffs but I was glad to get out. Weather was beautiful.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> Oh no that’s similar to me last week. I hate being ill I’m such a baby.


Oh me too, Boxer! I am pathetic when I'm ill. Or angry. Or both!


----------



## immum

So I didn't go last night, couldn't face it. Nose just won't stop running, same today. I hate being ill, I rarely get colds so tend to forget how bad they make you feel.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Sorry you’re still feeling yuck @immum but rest up. Running will still be there, as long as your runny nose isn’t!

We did four miles this morning. I’m blooming tired this RED November. I’ll be glad of a day off running.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Minimum for me this morning...it was alright but legs of lead! Don't know when I'm going to run tomorrow as I'm at work - and the blooming Prom is now covered in stones which ruins my easy route.


----------



## immum

Managed to run last night. Didn't really want to go and was dreading it, as although my nose is a bit better I have a horrendous cough. Anyway forced myself out for 5k, rather slow, but it was a nice evening and I actually really enjoyed it! Once I'd started running and realised it was going to be ok I relaxed and felt much better about it. Cold and cough is loads better today too.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles with Loki today. 

I’ve had a horrendous few days I seem to be having terrible luck. I changed my driver licence when I moved but forgot I the registered keeper form.

Yesterday I got pulled over by the police for having no tax I didn’t realise because the notices were going to old address. They impounded my car and my step dad had to rescue me. Ive had to pay over £300 today. Then I went to my old address to collect my mail and had two parking tickets that had gone on for ages another £200. I always pay everything on time I know it’s my fault but I’m so upset I feel sick and Xmas is cancelled at boxer HA because we are skint. I feel like I’m letting the boys down if anything happens vet wise I will struggle. Today already had to go on CC. 

Sorry for the moan.


----------



## immum

Oh no @Boxer123, what a week you’ve had! I don’t like the fact we don’t have a physical tax disc anymore, at least then you could see when it expired. I hope you don’t have anymore unexpected expenses in the near future.


----------



## Boxer123

immum said:


> Oh no @Boxer123, what a week you’ve had! I don’t like the fact we don’t have a physical tax disc anymore, at least then you could see when it expired. I hope you don’t have anymore unexpected expenses in the near future.


Thank you it is irritating everything happens on line now it’s so easy to miss things.


----------



## Linda Weasel

@Boxer123 , I pay my road tax by direct debit, monthly, and every year they message to say when it expires and how much the next years dd will be, then they just continue taking the money. I don’t actually have to remember anything.

Sorry you had such a bad day.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh hells bells @Boxer123  That is rubbish, I am so sorry. What a total pickle - and a total PITA. I hope Christmas isn't really cancelled. Lots of love xx


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Minimum run after work. Discovered that running to the playing field, then twice around it and home again is a teeny smidge over two miles  That was enough, couldn't be bothered to do any more.


----------



## Boxer123

Linda Weasel said:


> @Boxer123 , I pay my road tax by direct debit, monthly, and every year they message to say when it expires and how much the next years dd will be, then they just continue taking the money. I don’t actually have to remember anything.
> 
> Sorry you had such a bad day.


That’s not a bad idea. I’ve not forgotten before I’ve changed my address now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I thought I’d said I was glad you’re feeling a bit better @immum and hadn’t. Hope you feel even more perky this morning


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cycled to parkrun, ran around in circles, cycled home. Felt really hard this morning though, blimey! Only four more days and then I can have a day off


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ooof! Horrible weather, horrible sleep, decided no long run today. Looked at Garmin data, needed 2.5 miles to make 20 for the week, so did 2.6 to be sure. Freezing, sodden, now back in bed with tea and the electric blanket.

Hope you’re okay @Ringypie not seen you here for a bit, hope your snotty nose has gone now @immum and hope @Boxer123 that you are less stressed with everything that’s gone on.


----------



## Boxer123

Thanks @Mrs Funkin managed to get out for a long run 10.3 miles cleared my head trying not to stress so much. Grey but dry here.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome stuff Boxer  well done on your 10 miler.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Hope everyone is ok and able to cope with the stresses and strains of life at the moment.
I'm finally starting to get back into a routine and managed at least two weekly runs during Nov, one with Woody and the other with the crazy spaniel!

Also, did another 17mile hike with friends which started off with me getting sucked a foot down into mud  because the farmer had blocked the public footpath, so annoying.

So, today was very wet but lots of fun and surprised my self getting up all the hills, it was hill week with canicross club!


----------



## Boxer123

MissKittyKat said:


> Hope everyone is ok and able to cope with the stresses and strains of life at the moment.
> I'm finally starting to get back into a routine and managed at least two weekly runs during Nov, one with Woody and the other with the crazy spaniel!
> 
> Also, did another 17mile hike with friends which started off with me getting sucked a foot down into mud  because the farmer had blocked the public footpath, so annoying.
> 
> So, today was very wet but lots of fun and surprised my self getting up all the hills, it was hill week with canicross club!
> 
> View attachment 580244
> 
> View attachment 580243
> 
> View attachment 580245


Oh no glad you escaped. Lovely to see Woody.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hi @MissKittyKat and Woody  Lovely to see you, so glad you're managing to get out - and glad you got out of the clarty mud! Yuck!


----------



## Ringypie

Ugh it’s been a busy week organising the Christmas festival for our town along with my colleague. But it all went well and the evening was a great success thank goodness!
@Boxer123 sorry to hear you’ve had a stressful week. I hope you are feeling a bit better today.
@Mrs Funkin you are amazing doing RED November! I wimped out this year!
@immum i hope you are feeling better!
@MissKittyKat lovely to see you again, glad you and Woody got out and that was rather a lot of mud!

I’m knackered! We did a 9 mile race today, it was absolutely beautiful along the coast path but so hilly and so muddy! I had a super run didn’t worry about time or anything just ran for the fun of it.
Think my socks need a wash 😂


----------



## Boxer123

Good to hear from you @Ringypie im having boxer cuddles which reduces stress.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Ugh it’s been a busy week organising the Christmas festival for our town along with my colleague. But it all went well and the evening was a great success thank goodness!
> @Boxer123 sorry to hear you’ve had a stressful week. I hope you are feeling a bit better today.
> @Mrs Funkin you are amazing doing RED November! I wimped out this year!
> @immum i hope you are feeling better!
> @MissKittyKat lovely to see you again, glad you and Woody got out and that was rather a lot of mud!
> 
> I’m knackered! We did a 9 mile race today, it was absolutely beautiful along the coast path but so hilly and so muddy! I had a super run didn’t worry about time or anything just ran for the fun of it.
> Think my socks need a wash 😂
> View attachment 580265


Are your toe socks comfy?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh @Ringypie I'm really not amazing. I'm not even going to hit 100 miles for the month - I'm just dragging myself out the door each day.


----------



## Ringypie

MissKittyKat said:


> Are your toe socks comfy?


I love them! They are the only running socks I wear now.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Oh @Ringypie I'm really not amazing. I'm not even going to hit 100 miles for the month - I'm just dragging myself out the door each day.


No no no you are amazing! I am too lazy to drag myself out more than a couple of times a week at the moment!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Off road in Petworth Park today - running up hills! Through squelch! Legs like I’d done a XC race! 4.23 miles veeery slowly. I’m just rubbish at hills


----------



## immum

Looks like fun @Mrs Funkin, although I would be too worried about slipping over and end up walking most of it.
Just managed to squeeze in Novembers 10k tonight. Felt ok considering I’ve only run 5k for a couple of weeks and missed a couple of runs. Very slow though and I can certainly feel it in my legs now. Cold and cough pretty much gone now thank goodness.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

immum said:


> Looks like fun @Mrs Funkin, although I would be too worried about slipping over and end up walking most of it.
> Just managed to squeeze in Novembers 10k tonight. Felt ok considering I’ve only run 5k for a couple of weeks and missed a couple of runs. Very slow though and I can certainly feel it in my legs now. Cold and cough pretty much gone now thank goodness.


I'm utterly useless at hills and also trail/off road running. Honestly hopeless. I am so tense the whole time, trail shoes were a total godsend today though. I'd have come a cropper without them, that's for sure.


----------



## Boxer123

3 miles this afternoon with Loki. It’s was lovely and quiet.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ran 2.25 miles at 5:15 this morning. Clearly demented. It was blooming freezing too!

One more run tomorrow, then a day off, hurrah!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s a wrap! Only managed 96 miles for the month but that’s okay  Can’t get better/faster/run further every year.

Two days off now, rest my legs until parkrun on Saturday.


----------



## immum

Well done @Mrs Funkin, 96 miles is plenty! I've noticed how I'm getting slower every year now! Cycling as well as running.
Enjoy your well-deserved days off.


----------



## Boxer123

Well done @Mrs Funkin great achievement.


----------



## Boxer123

It cut me off! 2 miles for me and Loki today. We would have gone further but it was getting dark.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

We met an 18 week old Staffie today when we were running, grey and looked like velvet. I didn’t go near it but our pals did.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> We met an 18 week old Staffie today when we were running, grey and looked like velvet. I didn’t go near it but our pals did.


i love a puppy. Always stop for a cuddle.


----------



## MissKittyKat

4.5 miles tonight, it was damp, cold and dark but still gorgeous.

Felt ok, then didn't feel ok, then felt ok again.

Its only when I look at Strava that I realise I'm doing ok as everything feels a little tough sometimes.


----------



## immum

Very foggy and damp this evening, but nice temperature. 4.9 miles, slightly better pace surprisingly as legs didn’t want to go the last couple of miles. After a few weeks of just 5k’s and then 10k on Monday I probably should have stuck to 5k this evening, but it’s done now. Hip still isn’t right, in fact it’s moved and is on my side just below my waist now, very stiff, and very odd place to get stiff! It doesn’t seem to be any worse if I run further though, so I’m just going to carry on and hope it goes away eventually.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hmmm parkrun, just can’t get under 30 minutes. Got to get my bum back in gear again…

I felt very sad and envious of pals this morning running to parkrun whilst I cycled. I just can’t run there and back as well as the parkrun. Well, I could at my own snails pace but not with others.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Hmmm parkrun, just can’t get under 30 minutes. Got to get my bum back in gear again…
> 
> I felt very sad and envious of pals this morning running to parkrun whilst I cycled. I just can’t run there and back as well as the parkrun. Well, I could at my own snails pace but not with others.


Don’t be so hard on yourself @Mrs Funkin still running further than most! I’m having a rest day and trying to sort the house out. Hopefully a long one tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

@immum i have similar with my hip, I think it comes from a tight hamstring.
@Mrs Funkin you are still doing amazingly, you’ve done a huge distance in the last month so don’t beat yourself up. How are you feeling? Has the hrt kicked in yet?
We are upcountry this weekend and managed to find a Parkrun (and a first visit for our running club which is a bonus!). I had a stonking run and as there was a lack of really speedy ladies I somehow was third lady and first in my age category! Really wish I’d taken my road shoes as I was only 4 seconds off an all time pb - I wore my trails thinking it was mixed terrain and gravel paths…. It was mostly tarmac so I galloped round sounding like I was wearing hobnail boots 😂


----------



## immum

You’re still getting out there and doing something though @Mrs Funkin, which is more than a lot of people.
@Ringypie I think you’re right about the hip, I’ve had a twingy hamstring for a few years, had physio but it never completely went. That was caused by a seized up sacroiliac joint, so I think it has seized up again making everything lopsided. It’s happened several times in the past. I’m putting off physio again but I think it might come to that before long.


----------



## Boxer123

Well I wasn’t keen this morning it’s freezing, grey and damp. i wanted to get back under the heated blanket after taking the boys out. But I needed cheese and could stop at the farm shop on route so was motivated. They had the most beautiful dessert I’m considering driving back to get. I managed a slow 10 miles.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Well I wasn’t keen this morning it’s freezing, grey and damp. i wanted to get back under the heated blanket after taking the boys out. But I needed cheese and could stop at the farm shop on route so was motivated. They had the most beautiful dessert I’m considering driving back to get. I managed a slow 10 miles.


Ooh what was the dessert? You deserve it after 10 miles - and we need to see pics of it!


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Ooh what was the dessert? You deserve it after 10 miles - and we need to see pics of it!


It was a chocolate roulette, fresh cream. I tried to figure if I could run the 5 miles home with it. It looked so beautiful. Im up the field with the boys we might have to go back.


----------



## Boxer123

They also had a fresh banoffe pie.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> It was a chocolate roulette, fresh cream. I tried to figure if I could run the 5 miles home with it. It looked so beautiful. Im up the field with the boys we might have to go back.


Oh I love a roulade with cream! Yum yum!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

The six of us (pals staying as well as our usual running pals) went at a Sharon paced run for 4.75 miles. It was cold, we have a biting northerly wind which is apparently here all week.

@Ringypie the HRT is not my friend. The pessaries are making me feel a bit rough, bloated and tummy aches (normal by all accounts). I only have one pair of running capris I can wear as my tummy feels so sore, it’s pathetic! I shall persevere a while and see if it improves. Thanks for asking xx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh I love a roulade with cream! Yum yum!


Well we went back but it was £15 ! So I got some brownies. Currently under the hot blanket with tea and brownies.


----------



## Ringypie

Oh @Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry to hear it hasn’t helped you feel better. It’s so rubbish having to go through all that.

@Boxer123 gosh that is a bit expensive… hope you enjoyed the brownies!

I’m on my way home from the hospital. I had my armpit ultrasounded, apparently it’s just a benign little lump of fat. I cried all over the nurse who was lovely and turns out she was a runner too so we had a nice chat about some of our local runs!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Thank goodness for that @Ringypie (which seems a bit of an understatement quite honestly but if I typed what I wanted to I’d be banned  ) xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Ringypie said:


> Oh @Mrs Funkin I'm so sorry to hear it hasn’t helped you feel better. It’s so rubbish having to go through all that.
> 
> @Boxer123 gosh that is a bit expensive… hope you enjoyed the brownies!
> 
> I’m on my way home from the hospital. I had my armpit ultrasounded, apparently it’s just a benign little lump of fat. I cried all over the nurse who was lovely and turns out she was a runner too so we had a nice chat about some of our local runs!


Great news @Ringypie ! What a relief.


----------



## Ringypie

Thank you I’m such a lightweight one Prosecco 😵‍💫


----------



## immum

Oh that is good news @Ringypie, you must be so relieved!
5k again tonight, slow again too. Hip/waist is not too bad. It was really stiff over the weekend, think Thursdays run finished it off, even though it felt ok at the time. Legs had had it too after 2 longer runs last week after a few weeks of short ones, set a new record for average speed cycling at the weekend, slowest ever on Saturday, and not much better Sunday! Thankfully legs had recovered enough to run tonight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Run with pal this morning. Somehow she was still wearing teeny shorts…In fact an older man cycled by us and he turned and asked if she was freezing. Of course, she won’t admit it even if she is, as she’s brown from being on holidays so wants to keep showing off her tan hehe. I did about 4.2 miles, which was nice. The average actually was just under 11s for a change, I couldn’t catch my breath running though. Bbbrrrrr. The sea and sky were amazing today though, so pretty.


----------



## Boxer123

Just under 3 miles at lunch with Loki. It is super chilly but so beautiful.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve had such a fun couple of days! Yesterday was running club, it was our handicap and I had a really good run, think I got a pb. Then tonight we went for a run from Shipley Bridge to Avon Dam and back with friends. It was bitterly cold with some icy patches on the path but absolutely beautiful. Then back to a cafe in the village for mulled wine and pizza!


----------



## Boxer123

@Ringypie im jealous of your village cafe ! A very slow run this morning just under 4 miles with Loki. It was so icy I was very slow. Did catch this cracking sunrise.


----------



## immum

That looks beautiful @Boxer123. Couldn’t run yesterday due to another funeral, this time MIL. She’d had dementia and been in a home for nearly 7 years, and recently had loads of health problems, so it was a relief really, but still sad of course. Anyway went tonight instead. I love this weather for running, but had to be a bit careful of icy patches. 3.1 miles again, felt good!


----------



## Boxer123

Really sorry @immum i hope you are ok.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

So sorry @immum - hope you and your hubby are doing as well as you can be. Thinking of you xx


----------



## immum

Thanks. We are fine, she hadn’t known who any of us were for a couple of years, so we’d kind of already said goodbye IYKWIM.


----------



## Ringypie

I’m so sorry @immum dementia is such a cruel thing.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I ran to parkrun, did a slow run around in circles, then an even slower run home  cough cough cough in the cold (must be asthma related). At least I’ve burnt off enough calories for my starter tonight now haha!

Wrap up if you’re running, I saw that you are due some snow @Ringypie !


----------



## Ringypie

No snow down here just bitterly cold. The north coast seems to have got it rather than us.
I ran from the car park to the start in my dry robe this morning - then ran back to the car and back to the start again as my friend left her barcode in the car - and didn’t overheat.

I had a super run, knocked 40 seconds off my course pb and was first lady! This is more a reflection on there not being any speedy ladies there than me being really really fast but it was still nice!


----------



## immum

Well done @Ringypie.
We have a light dusting of snow and it was quite icy in patches. 3.1 miles, usual slow pace despite the ice, probably because I couldn’t go much slower if I tried! Hip is still stiffening up afterwards, which is really annoying as I want to go a bit further while I’m enjoying the temperature!


----------



## Ringypie

Ugh I’m so ill! No running for me tonight! I’ve got an awful cough and had a temperature overnight. Not covid though - I have tested!


----------



## Boxer123

I’m grumpy with the ice tried a quick 5km at lunch but it’s to slippery and hard to be safe with Loki.


----------



## immum

Ringypie said:


> Ugh I’m so ill! No running for me tonight! I’ve got an awful cough and had a temperature overnight. Not covid though - I have tested!


Get well soon!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Booo @Ringypie hope you’re feeling better soon xx

Husband was drawn out of the hat last night for a running club place for London in April  He loves the London marathon so he’s very pleased. It will be ten years since he last did it, assuming he gets to the start line fit and healthy. It also means I’ll have to go on a trip to the Big Smoke!


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Booo @Ringypie hope you’re feeling better soon xx
> 
> Husband was drawn out of the hat last night for a running club place for London in April  He loves the London marathon so he’s very pleased. It will be ten years since he last did it, assuming he gets to the start line fit and healthy. It also means I’ll have to go on a trip to the Big Smoke!


Yay that’s such good news how exciting for him. It is such a fun day.


----------



## immum

Oh well done Mr F!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

First run since Saturday. 2.5 pathetically awful miles, followed by cough cough cough. I do think it’s asthma related. Nice and sunny but blooming freeeeeezing though!


----------



## Boxer123

Minus 9 here this morning. I ended up sliding sprints around the dog field yesterday to keep the legs ticking over.


----------



## Boxer123

So beautiful but I think I’m done with it now.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I just can’t run in the cold, it’s very troublesome. This weekend we are due warmer temps but rain and howling gales.


----------



## Boxer123

Let’s face it march and April is when we shine.


----------



## immum

Can’t be bothered to run tonight, bit late getting tea ready so bit late to go. Now I’ll have to go tomorrow.


----------



## immum

Well it was a lovely evening again, very cold and crisp but not too icy. Managed to go a bit further but calf started twinging a bit. I’m falling apart! 4.3 miles.


----------



## Boxer123

Got out for an 8 mile bimble. It’s still freezing ! Rain tomorrow watch me moan about that as well.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks fab @Boxer123 well done on your eight. I went nowhere today. We walked about three miles last evening and I can only describe myself as feeling “floopy”. I’m never like that when I’m walking, D was shocked. I think the HRT and my weight isn’t helping. I have to at least give the r HRT a chance though, it’s only been 17 days. It could be months before I really feel better, if at all. The hot flushes have stopped in the night though, which is blooming brilliant. I was already permanently exhausted anyway, probs from waking up 20 times a night, so it might be a case for a Pro vs Con list later down the line…

Anyway. It’s really warming up here. The wind swung round this morning and it’s sunny now. Rain from tomorrow afternoon, so I may try to run in the morning. I’d like to get out if I can. Right now, I just need a nap


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Looks fab @Boxer123 well done on your eight. I went nowhere today. We walked about three miles last evening and I can only describe myself as feeling “floopy”. I’m never like that when I’m walking, D was shocked. I think the HRT and my weight isn’t helping. I have to at least give the r HRT a chance though, it’s only been 17 days. It could be months before I really feel better, if at all. The hot flushes have stopped in the night though, which is blooming brilliant. I was already permanently exhausted anyway, probs from waking up 20 times a night, so it might be a case for a Pro vs Con list later down the line…
> 
> Anyway. It’s really warming up here. The wind swung round this morning and it’s sunny now. Rain from tomorrow afternoon, so I may try to run in the morning. I’d like to get out if I can. Right now, I just need a nap


I hope you feel better tomorrow.


----------



## Ringypie

Ohh great news about Mr F’s marathon place!!
Some amazing snowy pics, hasn’t the weather changed today - we have torrential rain!
I just about did Parkrun yesterday, ambled slowly round but did run the downhills and flats coughing as I went!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m liking that you are able to get out again @Ringypie not for not being 100% yet.

I dragged myself up and down and around and about for four miles. Saw Annette the Vet twice, which was nice. Not seen her running since Oscar died, I said to D that I think she’s been avoiding me


----------



## Boxer123

I got out for a run with Loki at lunch didn’t record it as we went through the fields. Lovely and warm but so muddy.


----------



## immum

So now it's too hot! I was really enjoying the cold for running, apart from the ice. Last night was so warm, windy and drizzly. 3.1 miles again, I just couldn't be bothered to go any further!


----------



## Boxer123

4 incredibly slow miles to start the Xmas holibobs.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Morning, what a gloomy old day. Had to take my car to the garage, so ran home. I say "ran", I trundled and wobbled along for 3.3 slow miles  Work tomorrow and then it's Double parkrun weekend as we've got the normal Saturday and then special Christmas Day edition. 

Hope everyone is well and happy xx


----------



## immum

Another warm drizzly run, but slightly cooler than Monday I think. Felt quite good so did 10k, slightly different route to normal so misjudged it a bit and ended up on 6.5 miles. My legs are now complaining despite lots of stretching afterwards. Think I’ll be as stiff as a board tomorrow!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Awesome stuff @immum that is brilliant


----------



## Boxer123

6 mile walk today with boxers and my sister. I hope everyone has a lovely Xmas.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Little parkrun this morning, slooooowwwwwwly and my legs are not my friends now! Honestly it's pathetic! I need to talk to them about running another parkrun in the morning...

Merry Christmas to my lovely running buddies. May you all have a peaceful festive season and squeeze in some time for yourselves xx


----------



## Ringypie

Double Parkrun weekend how exciting!
They were encouraging fancy dress so I went as an elf jingling my bells all the way. It was awfully muddy and there was a tree down - and I’m still coughing so it was a rather mediocre run but lovely to get out and lots from our club there so we had a lovely social afterwards.
Off again in the morning. We are taking the van so we can make hot drinks and mince pies for afterwards.
I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## immum

Happy Christmas everyone!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Merry Christmas to my fabulous virtual running buddies  we have parkrunned wearing our traditional Bushy Park Time Trial tees, which we were given on Christmas Day 2006. It’s only allowed out on Christmas Day, as they are very rare! 

Have a wonderful day everyone, whatever you’re doing. We are just the two of us this year, so not too much to worry about.


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> Merry Christmas to my fabulous virtual running buddies  we have parkrunned wearing our traditional Bushy Park Time Trial tees, which we were given on Christmas Day 2006. It’s only allowed out on Christmas Day, as they are very rare!
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone, whatever you’re doing. We are just the two of us this year, so not too much to worry about.
> 
> View attachment 581555


Oh Mrs F I’m so envious of your T-shirts!!
Had a few too many ports last night so Parkrun was a bit of a struggle dressed as an elf but still fun. Then we had mulled wine, tea and mince pies at the van, lovely!
Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Boxer123

5km this morning not easy when your body is 90% chocolate orange.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, only 85% chocolate orange after running @Boxer123


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Well, only 85% chocolate orange after running @Boxer123


I then went home and ate more chocolate orange.


----------



## Ringypie

Aww I’ve had another lovely morning. We did the jingle bell jog around burrator then had hot drinks and mince pies in the van with running club friends. Then we went to the pub and had a mulled wine.
I’m feeling so blessed I’ve had a wonderful few days!
I might have to change my name to mince pie as I’ve eaten so many in the past few weeks!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I may have bought myself some new shoes in the sale. I'd already bought a pair in the New Balance Black Friday sale, so now I have two pairs for Spring/Summer (they are too nice to wear in the rain, I'll keep my black ones for that!). I got Christmas money to spend, so they didn't cost me anything. 

I'd already got the hot orange ones (men's version as there were no women's D widths at a cheap price in the BF sales) and today from Sportshoes.com I've ordered a pale green with accents of mango 

What larks! No shoes needed for a couple of years now, as there will be three new pairs ready to go.


----------



## immum

Finally managed to get out this evening, the rain finally stopped but still very windy. Really wasn’t looking forward to it but it was ok actually, and I’m glad I’ve done it now. 4.3 miles.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good stuff @immum  I've barely left the house since Christmas Day. I wanted to get out for a run this morning but it was such awful weather all day I didn't go. Maybe tomorrow if I don't wake up infected with the Dreaded Lurgy! I think D will have to go in another room again tonight.


----------



## immum

I hope u can avoid it @Mrs Funkin. My daughter had it just after the first lockdown, so the “original” strain, we’d all been mixing with her because it took 5 days to get a positive lft. None of us caught it. My dad got it in hospital but mum didn’t and they’d even shared a bottle of water the day he tested positive! Hope Mr F feels better soon.


----------



## Boxer123

Did some laps around the field this morning had to drop my sister at the station, I’ve painted half the bedroom. Got a brunch tomorrow then can hopefully get back to it probably Saturday!


----------



## Ringypie

Hope you’ve avoided the lurgy Mrs F!
We did a lovely 7.5 miles across the moors today. It felt really tough - the wind was almost blowing us backwards at times and the ground was absolutely soaking - thank goodness for the shoe dryer!
Bit of water coming off the moor! Wet shoes right from the start!









Ohno! When you see a big wall of water heading your way and there’s no shelter! Luckily it didn’t last long.








Then the sun came out again
















It’s so beautiful up there - I do feel lucky to have it right on our doorstep!


----------



## Boxer123

Great photos @Ringypie


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Still testing negative @Ringypie 

Looks beautiful out there.


----------



## immum

Been out for a run this afternoon in daylight! Because I’m used to running in the dark it makes my head feel woolly the first few times in daylight. It’s really weird. I just can’t run during the day, I don’t know why, anything earlier than about 5pm is a struggle. Today was no exception. Legs like lead and I felt sick all the way. On the plus side it was a bit quicker than normal. 3.2 miles done, glad it’s over and done with.


----------



## Ringypie

immum said:


> Been out for a run this afternoon in daylight! Because I’m used to running in the dark it makes my head feel woolly the first few times in daylight. It’s really weird. I just can’t run during the day, I don’t know why, anything earlier than about 5pm is a struggle. Today was no exception. Legs like lead and I felt sick all the way. On the plus side it was a bit quicker than normal. 3.2 miles done, glad it’s over and done with.


It’s funny isn’t it. I much prefer running in the morning after a good breakfast! Evenings I can do but I’m definitely more up for it earlier in the day.


----------



## Ringypie

I’ve just entered a virtual challenge, 1000 miles in 2023. I really want to try and do it next year having failed in 2022 thanks to my dodgy hip earlier in the year so this is a way to make me accountable 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Well, I am officially a drowned rat! Cycled to parkrun all on my own after another negative LFT whilst hubster stayed home and went on his bike in the garage. Slowest parkrun in a long long time. Of course that’s because I’m almost back to where I started weight wise in 2019. I really didn’t want to have to write everything down that goes in my mouth for the rest of my life but its the only way for me I think.

Very nicely, the electric blanket has been turned on, so I’m in bed with a cuppa trying to get a bit warmer. Bbbrrrr. What a miserable day we’ve got. Hope you all have a lovely day, here’s to much running in 2023


----------



## Boxer123

Getting my tyres done so channelled my inner @Mrs Funkin and ran whilst waiting a very slow 4.3 miles. I’m so stiff at the moment. I had to rescue Loki from a ditch filled with water yesterday and ache all over. Little rest up tomorrow then hopefully a long run Monday. I’m going to make a roast tonight and see out this year which has been a tad stressful.

1000 miles @Ringypie what challenge is that ? I really want to run more this year. My hip took me out for months.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’m loving that you did an eRUNd (haha!) @Boxer123 not that you had to rescue Loki. No wonder you ache!


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> Getting my tyres done so channelled my inner @Mrs Funkin and ran whilst waiting a very slow 4.3 miles. I’m so stiff at the moment. I had to rescue Loki from a ditch filled with water yesterday and ache all over. Little rest up tomorrow then hopefully a long run Monday. I’m going to make a roast tonight and see out this year which has been a tad stressful.
> 
> 1000 miles @Ringypie what challenge is that ? I really want to run more this year. My hip took me out for months.


It’s one race the distance are doing: 2023: 1000 Mile Annual Challenge. Full Tracking Map

Thought it’s a good way to hold me accountable 😂
Parkrun today goodness it was wet! Was very glad I’d taken a complete change of clothes with me. Then I got wet again popping to the shop, it’s hubby’s 100th Parkrun tomorrow and tradition dictates milestones mean cake so I had to make one. While it was in the oven I raced down to bring Ringy in - it’s so nasty out there he may as well be in his stable eating hay!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Good job I’d already decided I wasn’t doing parkrun  










Happy New Year running gang


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Good job I’d already decided I wasn’t doing parkrun
> 
> View attachment 582068
> 
> 
> Happy New Year running gang


Oh no how are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Like I’ve got a cough/cold/sore throat (ie a normal winter thing) but with an extra feeling of woolly headedness. No temperature as yet though, thankfully.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Like I’ve got a cough/cold/sore throat (ie a normal winter thing) but with an extra feeling of woolly headedness. No temperature as yet though, thankfully.


Lots of rest and liquids for you.


----------



## Ringypie

Happy New Year everyone, I hope 2023 is a kind year to you all.

Oh no @Mrs Funkin hope you feel better soon!

Parkrun for us this morning then tea and cake back at the van to celebrate hubby’s 100th Parkrun. There was a great turnout from our running club so it was a good job we took 2 kettles!


----------



## immum

Happy new year all.
Oh no @Mrs Funkin I thought you might have escaped. Get well soon.
I’ve joined the sick club too, sniffly and tickly cough, and awful headache this morning, in fact my whole face ached. And no energy. Feeling a bit more human now though. Haven’t done a test yet, think we’ve only 1 or 2 left and I think it’s too soon to do one. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I’ve a few boxes of LFTs still @immum PM me your address and I’ll send you a box, I think there’s seven tests in each.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

(And sorry you feel rotten  )


----------



## immum

Oh thanks @Mrs Funkin that’s very kind of you, but you’ll probably need them for yourself. I’ll be able to get some more next time I go shopping, assuming I’m negative of course.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

immum said:


> Oh thanks @Mrs Funkin that’s very kind of you, but you’ll probably need them for yourself. I’ll be able to get some more next time I go shopping, assuming I’m negative of course.


Honestly, I have about eight boxes, really happy to send you one


----------



## immum

Thank you, then if you are able to send one it would be great. Tested this morning and it was positive


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Oh no @immum  that’s rubbish. I shall hope that you feel better soon xx


----------



## Boxer123

8.2 miles this morning. Very slow but a nice run. Sorry everyone is so poorly !

Send boxer get well vibes.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Looks lovely @Boxer123 - well done on a great start to the year. 

Those of us with the Dreaded Lurgy will just have to have a more gentle start to the running year. Husband did his first run this morning since Christmas Day, he was okay but said his legs were very tired. Darn the Dreaded Lurgy. 

@Ringypie I'm so pleased that R had a lovely 100th celebration 

@MissKittyKat and @O2.0 come back to us in the thread - you know you love running virtually with us!


----------



## O2.0

I feel so out of it on this thread but I shall try to catch up  
I have a nice long break from XC coaching from now until May, so one less excuse to focus on myself and my fitness. 
I've signed up for a 30 day yoga journey with Adrienne, and finally bit the bullet and booked a physical therapist to see if I can get my back sorted out. 
I've committed to 5K of walking, jogging, or slogging through mud, whatever! For the next month at least and see if it turns in to running, not going to put any pressure on myself, so we shall see. 
Today was a loop in a local state park, I did run in a few spots but it was very slick so I stayed very cautious. 
Penny is a good training buddy except for yoga, she is not very Zen...


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> I feel so out of it on this thread but I shall try to catch up
> I have a nice long break from XC coaching from now until May, so one less excuse to focus on myself and my fitness.
> I've signed up for a 30 day yoga journey with Adrienne, and finally bit the bullet and booked a physical therapist to see if I can get my back sorted out.
> I've committed to 5K of walking, jogging, or slogging through mud, whatever! For the next month at least and see if it turns in to running, not going to put any pressure on myself, so we shall see.
> Today was a loop in a local state park, I did run in a few spots but it was very slick so I stayed very cautious.
> Penny is a good training buddy except for yoga, she is not very Zen...


Whenever I’ve tried to do yoga with the boys they try and join in.


----------



## Ringypie

@O2.0 lovely to see you! I hope your back is ok.

@immum and @Mrs Funkin I hope you are both not feeling too awful and are on the mend very soon.

We made the most of it being a beautiful sunny day and ran from Aveton Gifford to Bantham and back with some running friends. It was a very hilly and muddy 9 miles but absolutely gorgeous.















We attempted to run through a cow field… after 2 zaps from the electric fence and ankle deep cow mud we decided to go back and follow the alternative route!


----------



## MissKittyKat

I do Pilates on a Saturday and Woody can be found jammed in my face or laying under me whilst I try to plank, he makes a soft landing when I can do no more!

I did run yesterday and plan again Wednesday just haven't been posting as also working on getting my qualification finished!

Oh and I did spend Christmas Day in Costa Rica x


----------



## O2.0

Wow how was Costa Rica? I've always wanted to go but wondered if it would be too "touristy" 

@Ringypie that run looks fabulous, I giggled at the shoe photo!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Cor @MissKittyKat thats an exotic Christmas Day! Was it amazing? Where else did you go?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to yooooo, Happy Birthday dear @Ringypie Happy Birthday toooooo yooooooooooooo 

Hope you have an awesome day, Ringy and hope you’ve got something fun planned xxx


----------



## Boxer123

Happy birthday @Ringypie


----------



## immum

Happy birthday @Ringypie!


----------



## O2.0

Oh happy happy birthday @Ringypie !


Today is my last day of a morning walk/run in the daylight, back to work tomorrow and back to headlamp outings in the morning. With no XC in the afternoon I haven't decided if I want to do a morning run or afternoon. I'm leaning to afternoon just because I'll have more time and more light now that the days are getting longer. Oh so happy for longer days!!


----------



## Ringypie

Ahh thanks everyone! I’ve taken the day off work but the weather is horrendous down here, gales and rain so we are just popping out for lunch - then it’s running club tonight.


----------



## MissKittyKat

Mrs Funkin said:


> Cor @MissKittyKat thats an exotic Christmas Day! Was it amazing? Where else did you go?


@O2.0 

My parent took us away for what will be a last all together family holiday and it was amazing.

We visited Jamaica, Panama and Columbia as well. Central America is stunning (but so is the rest of the world where there is few people) but lots of deprivation too.

I definitely want to go back to Costa Rica and would even consider doing some volunteering in a few years time. We were on the Mexican Gulf side (North) which I think is less touristy due to the sea only being suitable for surfing (the waves were huge). Most of the hotels are on the Pacific side which I didn't see but would presume was more commercial.

I went and visited an animal sanctuary and the country does seem very conservation focused. 









Lots of bananas!


----------



## O2.0

How lovely!!

I lived in Central America when I was a kid, it is indeed stunningly beautiful, but hard living for many....


----------



## Boxer123

Looks amazing @MissKittyKat. How is everyone feeling ?

Just over 2 miles for me today back to work so time is tight.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I walked about three quarters of a mile today, that's all. It was so nice to be out in the fresh air though, so nice. Might go for a stroll after tea. 

I think I feel a bit better today, how are you doing @immum ? Hope you're okay.


----------



## immum

I’m good thanks, feel pretty much ok now, just need to get rid of the cough, which is improving slowly. I think I got off lightly really, 1 day feeling really rough, 1 day less rough, 1 day almost ok, and today ok. Found a spare test in the cupboard and still positive though unfortunately.
I’m contemplating whether to try to run tomorrow as usual, or leave it till Friday. I’ll wait and see how I feel tomorrow I think.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Husband sent your tests first class yesterday @immum, so hopefully they will arrive tomorrow. Glad you're not feeling too dreadful. I've just been for my post-tea walk (all of a mile!) not sure hen I'll be able to run though.


----------



## immum

Thanks @Mrs Funkin, and Mr F of course!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Lovely, muddy, slippy 3.5 miles with the gang and Odie tonight.

Still plodding a long but Strava says I'm slowly improving which is a positive. More importantly it was fun 😊


----------



## O2.0

Was planning 3 miles with Penny this afternoon but had to cut it down as OH came home and announced we have to drop son's car off at the mechanics. _sigh_ it's always something! I did get out though and Penny got to chase a deer even though she's not supposed to! 
Also had my evaluation for PT, they've booked me for twice a week for a month and re-evaluate from there. 
The good news is I have the grip strength of a 20 year old which made me feel good, I guess no arthritis!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I walked about three miles this morning, very slowly but still, good to be out for some air  

Excellent grip strength @O2.0 !


----------



## MissKittyKat

I may have bought some new trainers. Wrong time of the year though, they are going to get so dirty!


----------



## Boxer123

2 miles before work again today. Sounds like your on the mend @Mrs Funkin. They look funky @MissKittyKat how long until they are covered in mud ?


----------



## MissKittyKat

Boxer123 said:


> 2 miles before work again today. Sounds like your on the mend @Mrs Funkin. They look funky @MissKittyKat how long until they are covered in mud ?


Going out Sunday, so a couple of days!
Just tried them on and makes me realised how knackered my current ones are.


----------



## immum

Been out for a walk, just half hour, very windy, it certainly blew the cobwebs away! Felt fine, cough is almost gone, just keep getting random moments of lightheadedness when I turn my head too quickly. Might try a little run tomorrow.
OH has tested positive today, though he feels fine at the moment


----------



## Mrs Funkin

My new trainers are not going out in wet weather! One hot orange pair and one pale sort of seafoam green with highlights of mango...

Booo for your OH @immum  pesky Covid.


----------



## immum

Just back from a lovely little 3.2 mile run. Was dreading it but I felt absolutely fine and really enjoyed it.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I've been deliberating parkrun or not tomorrow. I don't think that in all good conscience I should go and run with a load of people, as it's quite busy at our local. So I might try my own little run in the morning....maybe!


----------



## Boxer123

How are you feeling @Mrs Funkin ?

I have found a local half marathon for 20th March so all goes well I’m going to sign up.

I’ve also been thinking about what I’m eating and injuries. Trying to avoid inflammatory foods. A few years ago I went completely plant based but found it difficult to sustain. Unfortunately there is a lot of contradictory information out there. Can anyone recommend a good simple nutrition book? Tonight I made a home made vegan green Thai curry. It was lovely.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I feel much better, thanks @Boxer123 - I think I will try and go for a little run tomorrow, unless it's hideous weather in which case I won't. Fair weather, that's me  

Glad you've found a Half, I'd like to do a Half at some point again.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> I feel much better, thanks @Boxer123 - I think I will try and go for a little run tomorrow, unless it's hideous weather in which case I won't. Fair weather, that's me
> 
> Glad you've found a Half, I'd like to do a Half at some point again.


This weather is terrible isn’t it.


----------



## Ringypie

@immum glad you are feeling better

@Mrs Funkin hope you felt well enough to get out this morning and that the weather was kind to you!

I had a nice social trot with running club last night then a Parkrun adventure in Cornwall this morning. If you get the chance to do Trelissick I really recommend it - it’s an absolutely beautiful course along the estuary. Quite tough and hilly but amazing views!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Ringypie said:


> @immum glad you are feeling better
> 
> @Mrs Funkin hope you felt well enough to get out this morning and that the weather was kind to you!
> 
> I had a nice social trot with running club last night then a Parkrun adventure in Cornwall this morning. If you get the chance to do Trelissick I really recommend it - it’s an absolutely beautiful course along the estuary. Quite tough and hilly but amazing views!


Sadly no running for me this morning, the weather was dreadful, so I stayed in my bed  

Sounds a lovely parkrun. Except the hills, obv, I don't do them  Haha.


----------



## O2.0

Oh I'd love to get back in shape for a half marathon! You guys are inspiring me! 
I think that's my limit though, I tend to over-do and I think my days of 40+ mile weeks are done...



Boxer123 said:


> Can anyone recommend a good simple nutrition book?


I really like Dr. McGregor's stuff. The "How not to die" guy? He doesn't tell you what not to eat, just what to eat for this or that. I like that approach better


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh I'd love to get back in shape for a half marathon! You guys are inspiring me!
> I think that's my limit though, I tend to over-do and I think my days of 40+ mile weeks are done...
> 
> 
> I really like Dr. McGregor's stuff. The "How not to die" guy? He doesn't tell you what not to eat, just what to eat for this or that. I like that approach better


Great I’ll check that out I don’t want to cut loads of stuff out more thinking about what I can put in.


----------



## MissKittyKat

A short 2 miles of road intervals this morning.

I clearly need some new road shoes too, poorly knees 

Was happy with my pace but got to sort out my body temp, it's all over the place!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I did two miles on the Prom - first run since the Dreaded Lurgy and it feels about three years since I ran! It’s years since my first run of a new year was this far into the month. I can’t say my lungs are overly happy about the running but it was nice to get out. The run out was into a force 8 wind, so the run back was wind assisted, hehe.

Right, time for breakfast and a Covid test


----------



## Boxer123

10.1 miles this morning it was tough going after Xmas but I’m happy with the pace considering the mud. I’m going to try and work up to half marathon distance and work on speed. Wouldn’t it be nice if this was the year I cracked a 2 hr half. My PB is 2hrs 2 minutes but that was when I was a young one.


----------



## O2.0

Boxer123 said:


> 10.1 miles this morning it was tough going after Xmas but I’m happy with the pace considering the mud. I’m going to try and work up to half marathon distance and work on speed. Wouldn’t it be nice if this was the year I cracked a 2 hr half. My PB is 2hrs 2 minutes but that was when I was a young one.


Oh you got this! Do you have an idea of the terrain and elevation for the half you signed up for?


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Boxer123 said:


> 10.1 miles this morning it was tough going after Xmas but I’m happy with the pace considering the mud. I’m going to try and work up to half marathon distance and work on speed. Wouldn’t it be nice if this was the year I cracked a 2 hr half. My PB is 2hrs 2 minutes but that was when I was a young one.


Great work Boxer! It's all about the AG quite frankly  I am sure there is a sub-2 in you. Train for that and go for it I say.


----------



## Boxer123

O2.0 said:


> Oh you got this! Do you have an idea of the terrain and elevation for the half you signed up for?


Flat as a pancake not an exciting one just road. It’s nice and local.


----------



## Boxer123

Mrs Funkin said:


> Great work Boxer! It's all about the AG quite frankly  I am sure there is a sub-2 in you. Train for that and go for it I say.


I’ve been saying this for years I’m not a fast runner but have been so close in the past. 2.2 2.10 mins


----------



## huckybuck

I’d love to join this thread but my exercise is sadly limited to a treadmill atm lol!!!

I only really get outside for a walk with one friend every couple of weeks, I just wouldn’t feel that safe walking on my own round here certainly not in the winter!!!


Also the title of the thread is running hmmmm. 

Since I had a slipped disc 2 years ago I have been unable to run as it aggravates my sciatica but I can fast walk and run for very short bursts.

I really want to get physically fit again this year so that hopefully I can play golf once my second frozen shoulder unfreezes.

I re started going to the gymn this week and my aim is to try to go at least 3 times a week (on the treadmill and then maybe for a swim after). I only managed a 20 min fast walk but it was better than nothing.

I do need a challenge though or something to motivate me as doing it alone so need to set a goal for a day or week or month or find an app to help.


----------



## O2.0

huckybuck said:


> I’d love to join this thread but my exercise is sadly limited to a treadmill atm lol!!!


Come join us! Everyone welcome  
I'm not really running at the moment either, I hope to be, but also having back issues. 

We can hobble along together


----------



## Mrs Funkin

What about some of the early weeks of Couch to 5k @huckybuck ? That's lots of walking with a little bit of running if you felt so inclined and were able to run. Or just come and hang out with us in here and let us know what you've been doing  You can get out and walk a parkrun too, they are every Saturday morning at 9am and I bet there's one near you.


----------



## huckybuck

I didn’t realise you could walk a park run!!! Mind you are there any around midday 😂

I’ll definitely have a look at Coach to 5k - I’ve heard of that!!! 

And will check in with you all if you don’t mind. You might get photos of a gymn though 😂


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Hehe nope no midday version @huckybuck but if you'd like to walk one, I'll happily come to see you and we can walk one together


----------



## Boxer123

I was going to recommend couch to 5km @huckybuck you can do that on the treadmill but getting out is much more fun.


----------



## Ringypie

Boxer123 said:


> 10.1 miles this morning it was tough going after Xmas but I’m happy with the pace considering the mud. I’m going to try and work up to half marathon distance and work on speed. Wouldn’t it be nice if this was the year I cracked a 2 hr half. My PB is 2hrs 2 minutes but that was when I was a young one.


Fantastic well done! That would be amazing, go for it!!


----------



## Ringypie

Mrs Funkin said:


> What about some of the early weeks of Couch to 5k @huckybuck ? That's lots of walking with a little bit of running if you felt so inclined and were able to run. Or just come and hang out with us in here and let us know what you've been doing  You can get out and walk a parkrun too, they are every Saturday morning at 9am and I bet there's one near you.


I was going to say exactly the same, parkwalk is a thing now and you get to meet lovely people and go for breakfast afterwards if you want to 😂
You could always find out what your local running club do - there is a lovely social group at ours made up of couch to 5k, a few runners who can’t run like they used to due to injury or ill health - and a few others who don’t want to be racing around at top speed.


----------



## Ringypie

We had a 10 mile run planned today with a couple of running club friends. The weather was forecast to be atrocious but we put our waterproofs on and did it anyway. Amazingly it didn’t rain until the last mile, we had a really super run. We stuck to the lanes as the moors will be soaking, still got wet feet as there were plenty of flooded bits but it was just lovely getting out there with friends.
Then I had a little cuppa in my new mug!


----------



## immum

Another 3.2 miles tonight. Felt good again too. Still testing positive though, day 9 today 
How are you today @Mrs Funkin?


----------



## huckybuck

I started!!!! 

Ok only the treadmill but I tried to walk really quickly (I did feel a bit of pulling of muscles that I didn’t know I had but carried on regardless) and managed almost an hour inc a loo break.

Unfortunately my Fitbit didn’t update properly arghhh but I have found it in zone minutes which is better than nothing. No idea how far I went though which is a shame.


----------



## Boxer123

huckybuck said:


> I started!!!!
> 
> Ok only the treadmill but I tried to walk really quickly (I did feel a bit of pulling of muscles that I didn’t know I had but carried on regardless) and managed almost an hour inc a loo break.
> 
> Unfortunately my Fitbit didn’t update properly arghhh but I have found it in zone minutes which is better than nothing. No idea how far I went though which is a shame.
> 
> View attachment 582322


Well done the treadmill is great for winter especially. You will have the running bug soon enough.


----------



## immum

Well done @huckybuck, great start!


----------



## Mrs Funkin

I reckon based on your calorie burn that was about three miles @huckybuck  Great work! 

@immum getting there, thank you. It's slow though.


----------



## Ringypie

Well done @huckybuck and @immum 

Glad you are feeling better @Mrs Funkin

Did anyone notice it was definitely a bit lighter this evening? Can’t wait for the spring!


----------



## MissKittyKat

Ringypie said:


> Well done @huckybuck and @immum
> 
> Glad you are feeling better @Mrs Funkin
> 
> Did anyone notice it was definitely a bit lighter this evening? Can’t wait for the spring!


It's getting lighter in the morning too x. 
Starting to notice it when out dog walking first thing. Spring is on its way


----------



## Mrs Funkin

Yay, it's definitely lighter in the evenings....I've not seen any early mornings since 23rd December


----------



## Boxer123

I do hope so I can’t wait for spring this winter has been quite trying. Looks miserable today.


----------



## Mrs Funkin

It’s so miserable here @Boxer123 - it’s tipping down and we have force eight winds again. So I’m not running in this, thank you very much. Don’t think I’d be doing myself any favours going out in this. 

Hope it’s better where everyone is than here and you can get out.


----------



## O2.0

Well, yesterday was a lot! 
Went to physical therapy after work, then ran home to get Penny out for a good run about the woods, then had to drive 3 hours round trip to drop son off at college because his car is still not ready, so we'll have to do that trip again this week whenever his car is done. Got home past 10pm, didn't even do yoga, brushed my teeth and went to bed. 

Despite the hours in the car I woke up this morning with my back feeling better than it has in months, which was lovely. Took Penny for a short 1 mile and hopefully will have time to do a good 3 miles this afternoon


----------

